# The Daily Nugg,



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey guys and gals. I decided to start this thread for everyone to share their daily smoke sessions and goof off while stoned. Everyone is welcome to share their daily tokes. I wana see people's rolling abilities/art,glass,nuggs,oil etc etc etc.....basically whatever people are doing that day to enjoy their MJ even if it's just tending your garden.

Funny stories/memories while stoned are also welcome.


Il start 

This is some OG that's been curing longer than I care to admit... 
 
I'm grinding it up for my sis to enjoy, for those of you who don't know. My sis has cerebral palsy and MMJ has kept her seizures in check for many many years now. She is the whole reason I started growing many years ago. Now I grow for several patients like her as well as cancer patients. She plans on toking this OG and then chasing it down with a nice oil rip.


Have a great day everyone and feel free to share and goof off.

Inda-


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

@Chunky Stool 
@420God @Karah 

I want a story or at least what your smoking or smoked today....ASAP 


I'm at work and need some funny shit to read.


----------



## Karah (Feb 7, 2018)

The peoples we got this strain from couldn’t get it to bush out or produce. Not sure what the fuck they were doing but I succeeded. 
In view is only two ladies...


----------



## 420God (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @Chunky Stool
> @420God @Karah
> 
> I want a story or at least what your smoking or smoked today....ASAP
> ...


I'm driving for the next few hours. Haven't smoked yet. I'll post as soon as I'm home.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

Karah said:


> The peoples we got this strain from couldn’t get it to bush out or produce. Not sure what the fuck they were doing but I succeeded. View attachment 4085876
> In view is only two ladies...
> View attachment 4085880


Holy shit that top plant is fucking gorgeous.....so is the the bottom pic.

I'm trying to find a purple strain for my 2018 season..... So far I've had no luck ..... @Bob Zmuda Was suppose to check his butthole for some .....but I know he's a busy guy.


Beautiful plants karah


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm driving for the next few hours. Haven't smoked yet. I'll post as soon as I'm home.


K, I'm looking forward to it .... Il dick punch you if you forget.... Then run away because Mr. Buff 


Drive safe dude.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @Chunky Stool
> @420God @Karah
> 
> I want a story or at least what your smoking or smoked today....ASAP
> ...


Today I'm smoking a blend of Plushberry and Afgooey.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

@Karah is winning the daily nugg award...... Of course that doesn't mean anything whatsoever .....but she's winning.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm smoking the truck tires off trying to push this heavy wet snow. long day ahead.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Today I'm smoking a blend of Plushberry and Afgooey.


How did your plant you grew on the porch turn out bro?


----------



## Karah (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @Karah is winning the daily nugg award...... Of course that doesn't mean anything whatsoever .....but she's winning.


I don’t have that many harvests under my belt and I’m still super new to growing but I’d like to think I’m doing an okay job


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2018)

night time with a couple of cold beers watching goofy shows my wife picks out.......

please don't watch 600lbs life, while being stoned and have the muchies....eek


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I'm smoking the truck tires off trying to push this heavy wet snow. long day ahead.


I've stopped complaint about cold days after seeing things like this....GL


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2018)

Karah said:


> The peoples we got this strain from couldn’t get it to bush out or produce. Not sure what the fuck they were doing but I succeeded. View attachment 4085876
> In view is only two ladies...
> View attachment 4085880


killer work Karah.........


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

Karah said:


> I don’t have that many harvests under my belt and I’m still super new to growing but I’d like to think I’m doing an okay job


Those plants look super nice IMO ...you definitely have a green thumb


Show off


----------



## Karah (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Those plants look super nice IMO ...you definitely have a green thumb
> 
> 
> Show off


Can grow beautiful pots....can’t grow house plants. I killed a cactus, a succulent, and a sage plant, remember?!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2018)

Karah said:


> I don’t have that many harvests under my belt and I’m still super new to growing but I’d like to think I’m doing an okay job


with an area like that, think you might have moved to intermediate, but everyone is different....

like Idacouch said "show off" lol

still killer work


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

I remember back in high school me and my friends use to get super baked Fridays after school.....we would go drive around in the country and just laugh until we couldn't breathe..... Funniest thing is Birds use to always make me laugh the most ....out of all things fucking birds....lol

Good times

I would give anything to have that kinda high off MJ again ....seems like it's so different getting high nowadays.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I would give anything to have that kinda high off MJ again ....seems like it's so different getting high nowadays.


so there was this bright gold spicy Columbian back in the 70's...


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> with an area like that, think you might have moved to intermediate, but everyone is different....
> 
> like Idacouch said "show off" lol
> 
> still killer work


She tries to act all humble ....but we all know she knows she's a gangster ass grower .....probably flashing gang signs at her computer screen as we speak....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> so there was this bright gold spicy Columbian back in the 70's...


you talking about Columbian Gold? think it was called that....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> She tries to act all humble ....but we all know she knows she's a gangster ass grower .....probably flashing gang signs at her computer screen as we speak....


you might be right about that....i can see her jumping around saying "i'm bad, i'm bad"


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 7, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> you talking about Columbian Gold? think it was called that....


yep, seedy and all, but oh boy


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> yep, seedy and all, but oh boy


Barn, I remember taking my pipe and dipping the weed out ...lol....picking out seeds galore....shit wouldn't sell these days by looks alone for sure......but it was some of the most dreamy LOL inducing bud I've ever smoked....lots of bud was that way when I was young .....seems like people have focused on looks so much it's all been ruined just to look pretty.


----------



## 420God (Feb 7, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> you talking about Columbian Gold? think it was called that....


Acapulco gold.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 7, 2018)

Karah said:


> Can grow beautiful pots....can’t grow house plants. I killed a cactus, a succulent, and a sage plant, remember?!


normally not a bush person but yours is nice


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

420God said:


> Apapulco gold.


I got a QP of that from a friend down in Barstow Ca about 15 years ago ....I definitely remember it ....it was rock hard and the high was awesome.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Barn, I remember taking my pipe and dipping the weed out ...lol....picking out seeds galore....shit wouldn't sell these days by looks alone for sure......but it was some of the most dreamy LOL inducing bud I've ever smoked....lots of bud was that way when I was young .....seems like people have focused on looks so much it's all been ruined just to look pretty.


heck i remember being in Mexico, getting a small bag of that, couple of buckets of beer, and sitting on a pier fishing all day......those were the days.......

to this day wish i would have kept the seeds from it and brought them back....i should kick my own ass for that...


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> heck i remember being in Mexico, getting a small bag of that, couple of buckets of beer, and sitting on a pier fishing all day......those were the days.......
> 
> to this day wish i would have kept the seeds from it and brought them back....i should kick my own ass for that...


I found a bag of some seed filled shake in a box I had in storage from many many years ago .... It even had my homemade pipe in it from high school ....I got super fucking excited.....sadly not a single seed popped for me ....I was crushed


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 7, 2018)

Rolled a new batch last night:


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Barn, I remember taking my pipe and dipping the weed out ...lol....picking out seeds galore....shit wouldn't sell these days by looks alone for sure......but it was some of the most dreamy LOL inducing bud I've ever smoked....lots of bud was that way when I was young .....seems like people have focused on looks so much it's all been ruined just to look pretty.


One of the few times I got lost literally on a road we had traveled many times. Would come on an intersection and have no idea which way to go and then start laughing. This was also about the time we had our first good green "Gainsville". I had a big fat joint rolled of this and, proud as fuck of it, fired it up. My friend who had the Gold took a puff and said "I ain't smoking this shit" and pitched it out the window. Then he lit the Gold. I still see ourselves sitting in a big old "Nine w/Ice" with Zep playing, like it was yesterday.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2018)

Cool thread idea. 

These days the only time I really smoke are late at night after the little one, the wife and life's responsibilities are fast asleep. I'll see what sort of pic I can add to this stellar thread later though. Maybe an old friend will come visit.


----------



## lokie (Feb 7, 2018)

Any time and All of the time are not options?

I keep this gif on my desktop to remind me when the next hit is due.







Damn. Just making this post has made me miss at least 5 tokes.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Cool thread idea.
> 
> These days the only time I really smoke are late at night after the little one, the wife and life's responsibilities are fast asleep. I'll see what sort of pic I can add to this stellar thread later though. Maybe an old friend will come visit.


That's exactly my smoking scenario as well.... Have to wait until my lil men are out for the night ..... It's actually made me smoke far far less these days....which isn't a bad thing tbh.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Rolled a new batch last night:
> View attachment 4085906


Il have to roll one for everyone to laugh and point at ....lol 


I remember when I first started rolling as a kid ....I decided I'd use a dollar bill to tighten it up ....took them to smoke with my buddies.....literally couldn't suck any smoke through them ...lol....basically I created a 420 puck for lighting fireworks .....just a slow burning ember that was it .....lol 

We ended up ripping them apart and finding an apple ....lol

Nice rolling


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Rolled a new batch last night:
> View attachment 4085906


those look killer...lol

you know i've never rolled, always made a pipe or a bong out of something around.......

think i tried once when i was rolling my own cigs....boy i sucked at it....


----------



## lokie (Feb 7, 2018)

Back in the day there was no way to know what we were smoking.
We did not really care as we would smoke anything that looked like weed.

Most of the time it was good, sometimes it was just ok and rarely it was shit weed.

Some of the best we had brings back a sad memory.

We had just finished a big ol fatty and stopped at a car wash to clean up the car.
While vacuuming we heard a quick sluggish sound and kept on going.
Once back on the road it was time for another.

me: Give me the weed and I'll roll one.
him: I put it on the console right ther
me: fuck.
 



lol, and I still think of them as "The Good Ol Days"


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2018)

lokie said:


> Back in the day there was no way to know what we were smoking.
> We did not really care as we would smoke anything that looked like weed.
> 
> Most of the time it was good, sometimes it was just ok and rarely it was shit weed.
> ...



been there, done that....lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I remember back in high school me and my friends use to get super baked Fridays after school.....we would go drive around in the country and just laugh until we couldn't breathe..... Funniest thing is Birds use to always make me laugh the most ....out of all things fucking birds....lol
> 
> Good times
> 
> I would give anything to have that kinda high off MJ again ....seems like it's so different getting high nowadays.


Everything is cut with indica to shorten flower and increase weight. Go back to some long flowering sativas. Get the right ones and you will wake up with your jaws sore from smiling and laughing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 7, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> been there, done that....lol


Ever start a load of laundry and 15 minutes later realize that your bag of weed is missing? 
It happened to me when I was 22 -- long before I started growing. 

I had just purchased an ounce of gorgeous bud and only smoked one bowl.
At first I was hoping the ziploc sandwich bag had saved the day, but when I opened the lid, little buds were floating on top. 

When I called to get another zip, my dealer laughed & said he was sold out. 
FML


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 7, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> yep, seedy and all, but oh boy


Next time I'm in my home town, may be a while as I have no family there anymore, I'm going to hit some friends parents up. I know they got seeds from the 70's. Don't know if any would germ.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Il have to roll one for everyone to laugh and point at ....lol
> 
> 
> I remember when I first started rolling as a kid ....I decided I'd use a dollar bill to tighten it up ....took them to smoke with my buddies.....literally couldn't suck any smoke through them ...lol....basically I created a 420 puck for lighting fireworks .....just a slow burning ember that was it .....lol
> ...


Thanks! 
I use a rolling machine that's similar to a dollar bill. 
The real test of a joint is how it smokes. 

My hand rolls aren't nearly as straight, but they still smoke good. 
Ever make a quick & dirty "bed sheet" joint? That's where you lick the gummed edge and press it down without rolling at all. 
Not pretty, but they burn just fine...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2018)

"Girl Scout Sells 312 Boxes Of Cookies Outside Of Marijuana Dispensary...."

like i always say.....location, location, location....haha....smart girl


----------



## 420God (Feb 7, 2018)

Home now and just smoked some sweet nectar of the gods.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> "Girl Scout Sells 312 Boxes Of Cookies Outside Of Marijuana Dispensary...."
> 
> like i always say.....location, location, location....haha....smart girl


I heard about that yesterday ...lmao


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

420God said:


> Home now and just smoked some sweet nectar of the gods.
> 
> View attachment 4085980


Those vials look familiar


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 7, 2018)

Karah said:


> I don’t have that many harvests under my belt and I’m still super new to growing but I’d like to think I’m doing an okay job


Nope, you're killing it!


----------



## dstroy (Feb 7, 2018)

Whats up party peeps? 

No homework tonight, so I just ate about a tablespoon of cannabutter (no idea how strong it is when compared to your own), and I'm vaping some BB. Aint got shit to do except normal chores and that feels nice.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 7, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Whats up party peeps?
> 
> No homework tonight, so I just ate about a tablespoon of cannabutter (no idea how strong it is when compared to your own), and I'm vaping some BB. Aint got shit to do except normal chores and that feels nice.


My cannabutter would make you nauseous if you slammed a tablespoon. 
I know this from first-hand experience. 
The shit is like liquor, and I'm dialing it back to 1 zip per cup for my next batch. 
Holy shit!


----------



## GrowerGaz95 (Feb 7, 2018)

Just about to have first hit of freeze cheese (big Buddha) and one of my little bubblers will do the job nicely


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Those vials look familiar


I was going to say the exact same thing.....

Except mine is empty now, lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 7, 2018)

C-99 always a good day time smoke and I made a point of just smoking that this am. 
This particular strain lasts for at least an hour plus 67 miles before realizing you don't have the keys needed for the planned task.
Made for a nice bike ride. I'll try again tomorrow but now it's time for Glue.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2018)

wife txt me : Hey does your friend have ADHD?

oops maybe i should have told him....

gave him a little of my stuff when i went home from work for lunch....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I heard about that yesterday ...lmao


hey gotta give it to her.......now the girl scouts wanna find something illegal with it....

in my mind there is nothing illegal about it, she was just smart to stay outside of the store and sell to stoners.....

A+


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 7, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> C-99 always a good day time smoke and I made a point of just smoking that this am.
> This particular strain lasts for at least an hour plus 67 miles before realizing you don't have the keys needed for the planned task.
> Made for a nice bike ride. I'll try again tomorrow but *now it's time for Glue*.


Huffing glue is bad, mmkay?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 7, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> hey gotta give it to her.......now the girl scouts wanna find something illegal with it....
> 
> in my mind there is nothing illegal about it, she was just smart to stay outside of the store and sell to stoners.....
> 
> A+


Marketing genius.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 7, 2018)

Picked this up the other day $40


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 7, 2018)

srh88 said:


>


Holy shit this freaked me out! 
I was thinking "Gaddamn, SRH has baby feet". 

It just didn't compute! 

Maybe that brownie kicked my ass after all. 
It was very tiny...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 7, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Whats up party peeps?
> 
> No homework tonight, so I just ate about a tablespoon of cannabutter (no idea how strong it is when compared to your own), and I'm vaping some BB. Aint got shit to do except normal chores and that feels nice.


Damn. A tablespoon of my butter would be way too much.

Two tablespoons for a batch of cookies and I can barely eat two of them.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 7, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Damn. A tablespoon of my butter would be way too much.
> 
> Two tablespoons for a batch of cookies and I can barely eat two of them.


Would love to try them. My buddy just got back from out west and brought back some goodies. Still nothing for me off of edibles. Idk. He said, eat 1.5 gummies and you will be good. I ate 3 and half a chocolate bar..


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

srh88 said:


>


Lmfao


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Whats up party peeps?
> 
> No homework tonight, so I just ate about a tablespoon of cannabutter (no idea how strong it is when compared to your own), and I'm vaping some BB. Aint got shit to do except normal chores and that feels nice.


So how you feeling now ?????


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Next time I'm in my home town, may be a while as I have no family there anymore, I'm going to hit some friends parents up. I know they got seeds from the 70's. Don't know if any would germ.


I was so fucking sad those seeds didn't germ I found in storage ....I tried everything bro ....lol


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Picked this up the other day $40
> View attachment 4086034


SCORE.....how much was the glass though?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> SCORE.....how much was the glass though?


It was the whole kit for 40 .
Hows you bae


----------



## dstroy (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So how you feeling now ?????


“Fuuuuuuuuzzy” ... need some chips and dip


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> It was the whole kit for 40 .
> Hows you bae






........

((Run Away))


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> It was the whole kit for 40 .
> Hows you bae


Did you order it Dia?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Did you order it Dia?


Grabbed it from headshop in the Springs.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

The results of the poll above is why I love all you crazy fuckers ....lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 7, 2018)

lokie said:


> Back in the day there was no way to know what we were smoking.
> We did not really care as we would smoke anything that looked like weed.
> 
> Most of the time it was good, sometimes it was just ok and rarely it was shit weed.
> ...


Haha my last motorcycle had a false gas tank I would store shit in while riding. Phone, smokes ect. One day I'm riding around making deliveries, 5 bags, 4 stops. Get to my last place and i only have 1 of the 2 I'm supposed to have left. Double check the tank and it's not there but i do notice a small opening close to the frame. Figured one of em fell out and is laying in the road somewhere. Oh well. Couple weeks later my bike is running like shit. While tearing into it what do I find? Well if it isn't a chewed up greasy bag of weed. It had gotten sucked into the intake.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Haha my last motorcycle had a false gas tank I would store shit in while riding. Phone, smokes ect. One day I'm riding around making deliveries, 5 bags, 4 stops. Get to my last place and i only have 1 of the 2 I'm supposed to have left. Double check the tank and it's not there but i do notice a small opening close to the frame. Figured one of em fell out and is laying in the road somewhere. Oh well. Couple weeks later my bike is running like shit. While tearing into it what do I find? Well if it isn't a chewed up greasy bag of weed. It had gotten sucked into the intake.


The good Ol felony hole .....idk why but this reminds of a viral video I seen a long time ago......dude was ditching Coke out of a felony hole in the floor board of his car ....while being chased by the cops ....it looked like they were driving through a baby powder factory .....Dude pulls over after it's all gone and acts like he didn't see the police behind him.......lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> The good Ol felony hole .....idk why but this reminds of a viral video I seen a long time ago......dude was ditching Coke out of a felony hole in the floor board of his car ....while being chased by the cops ....it looked like they were driving through a baby powder factory .....Dude pulls over after it's all gone and acts like he didn't see the police behind him.......lol


Ever see the video of dude releasing balloons from his window? This fucker gets pulled over and ties his stash to helium balloons and sends em to space. Cop tries to shoot em down and fails. It's histarical.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ever see the video of dude releasing balloons from his window? This fucker gets pulled over and ties his stash to helium balloons and sends em to space. Cop tries to shoot em down and fails. It's histarical.


No fucking way ...LMFAO 


That is dumb and genius all at the same time ....I have to see that now 

Lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> No fucking way ...LMFAO
> 
> 
> That is dumb and genius all at the same time ....I have to see that now
> ...


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


>


Lol ...that's some epic shit haha


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

Well time for bed ......Got sis all squared away with her meds for the night 

A pinch of 
 

Mixed with a tad of 
 
Sweet dreams is what I call that recipe...




Also got her set up for breakfast 
 

Good night everyone.

@curious2garden sis said your invited


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2018)

11:13pm gets me my first smoke of the night.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Well time for bed ......Got sis all squared away with her meds for the night
> 
> A pinch of
> View attachment 4086166
> ...


super silver haze.........::::drooolll:::: yumyum


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> super silver haze.........::::drooolll:::: yumyum


Dude I did a terrible thing as far as that SSH goes.

It was and is some bomb shit.....came as a freebie from the guy I get my clones from .....he's a good source and always takes care of me .....Long story short I got some SSH and a few others free with all my OGK clones ...... SSH got at least 15ft tall .....I didn't give it the time of day after harvest and cure .....because it didn't look very appealing ......So I basically gave majority of it away and had a lil bit made into what you see above .....about a week later patients start hitting me up like crazy for it ...LOL....even asking if they could just get the SSH ..... Come to find out it was some fire and really helped my cancer patients with energy etc etc .....made me straight freak out for 4 hours so I didn't like it.....worst part is I didn't keep a cut or anything .....had several older patients tell me they haven't had weed like that for YEARS!!!! I was pissed at myself ......I did what I tell everyone else not to do .....I judged it by how it looked .....SMH .... Those lanky Sativa buds just didn't look nice next to my other flowers.

I learned my lesson ......what I thought was some freebie Dud bud...ended up being the crowd favorite, go figure.

Smh



Edit: luckily I stashed a few packs and was able to give it to those cancer patients.....but I would have had tons more if I didn't judge a book by it's cover.... so to speak.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2018)

Yeah, I've had strains that were too harsh after a couple of weeks of cure so I just stashed them away for butter. 
Come back a few months later and it was fantastic!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Dude I did a terrible thing as far as that SSH goes.
> 
> It was and is some bomb shit.....came as a freebie from the guy I get my clones from .....he's a good source and always takes care of me .....Long story short I got some SSH and a few others free with all my OGK clones ...... SSH got at least 15ft tall .....I didn't give it the time of day after harvest and cure .....because it didn't look very appealing ......So I basically gave majority of it away and had a lil bit made into what you see above .....about a week later patients start hitting me up like crazy for it ...LOL....even asking if they could just get the SSH ..... Come to find out it was some fire and really helped my cancer patients with energy etc etc .....made me straight freak out for 4 hours so I didn't like it.....worst part is I didn't keep a cut or anything .....had several older patients tell me they haven't had weed like that for YEARS!!!! I was pissed at myself ......I did what I tell everyone else not to do .....I judged it by how it looked .....SMH .... Those lanky Sativa buds just didn't look nice next to my other flowers.
> 
> ...


yeah, like you said don't judge a book by its cover, i love SSH, awesome stuff, may look like crap, but it has a awesome kick to it. It will put you back in the seat.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Dude I did a terrible thing as far as that SSH goes.
> 
> It was and is some bomb shit.....came as a freebie from the guy I get my clones from .....he's a good source and always takes care of me .....Long story short I got some SSH and a few others free with all my OGK clones ...... SSH got at least 15ft tall .....I didn't give it the time of day after harvest and cure .....because it didn't look very appealing ......So I basically gave majority of it away and had a lil bit made into what you see above .....about a week later patients start hitting me up like crazy for it ...LOL....even asking if they could just get the SSH ..... Come to find out it was some fire and really helped my cancer patients with energy etc etc .....made me straight freak out for 4 hours so I didn't like it.....worst part is I didn't keep a cut or anything .....had several older patients tell me they haven't had weed like that for YEARS!!!! I was pissed at myself ......I did what I tell everyone else not to do .....I judged it by how it looked .....SMH .... Those lanky Sativa buds just didn't look nice next to my other flowers.
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that and wished I was closer  that was some amazing stuff. Thank you for that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I saw that and wished I was closer  that was some amazing stuff. Thank you for that.


wish i live closer to most you fine people........we could have some great stories


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I saw that and wished I was closer  that was some amazing stuff. Thank you for that.


If I only would have known ....like I said I couldn't handle the shit ...lol....but I'm also just an occasional evening smoker....so many people ended up really enjoying that .....The one that got away


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 8, 2018)

Ok you asked. I have a bong and a couple pipes but pretty much just roll doobs. After 16 years of use this is still how they look. Smokes fine tho. I'm pretty tempted to go the @Chunky Stool route and fill jars with pre rolled using a roller.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 8, 2018)

I don't fill the 2nd chamber on this too much drag and always bubbles up.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 8, 2018)

@Indacouch I'm loving the new thread. Yesterday's talk about Colombian and Acapulco gold takes way back to the beginning. First three years I grew with my brother was the Colombian, and mom used to tell me stories of the Acapulco gold. Good memories but sad too.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4086411 Ok you asked. I have a bong and a couple pipes but pretty much just roll doobs. After 16 years of use this is still how they look. Smokes fine tho. I'm pretty tempted to go the @Chunky Stool route and fill jars with pre rolled using a roller.


LOL I can't roll a joint free hand to save my life. I use a roller and still fuck them up. Problem is I prefer smoking joints to every other way, sigh. First world problems eh?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> @Indacouch I'm loving the new thread. Yesterday's talk about Colombian and Acapulco gold takes way back to the beginning. First three years I grew with my brother was the Colombian, and mom used to tell me stories of the Acapulco gold. Good memories but sad too.


I miss the old mexican brick weed. It was about the best all round smoke I have experienced, no tolerance and no ceiling.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I miss the old mexican brick weed. It was about the best all round smoke I have experienced, no tolerance and no ceiling.


old? that stuff is still around in my area.......2 main season to get it though.....got to admit that if my supplies run low i don't mind

still got some seeds from that stuff too....i think.....have those in a seperate bag


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 8, 2018)

This is the chocolate bar I ate half of.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> old? that stuff is still around in my area.......2 main season to get it though.....got to admit that if my supplies run low i don't mind
> 
> still got some seeds from that stuff too....i think.....have those in a seperate bag


Paraquat stopped me. I only smoke something I grow now, sigh. I'm afraid of adulterants.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Paraquat stopped me. I only smoke something I grow now, sigh. I'm afraid of adulterants.


its all good......most of the stuff that comes from the south like that is usually sprayed with alot of crap and the soiled on and dragged through...etc etc.....

I still have a few connections down south, where the seeds are un-screwed with....lol......its all good though

i grow my own alot too, when i get those seeds i grow them myself....looks a hell of alot better than what i've seen down there.....


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I don't fill the 2nd chamber on this too much drag and always bubbles up.
> View attachment 4086421


What's the story with the original stem/bowl .....lol


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> This is the chocolate bar I ate half of.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086539
> ...


So we all know Jerry is napping ATM .....or trying to find his lighter in his right front pocket.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So we all know Jerry is napping ATM .....or trying to find his lighter in his right front pocket.


I wonder. I saw where he said:


jerryb73 said:


> Would love to try them. My buddy just got back from out west and brought back some goodies. Still nothing for me off of edibles. Idk. He said, eat 1.5 gummies and you will be good. I ate 3 and half a chocolate bar..


Hope this one worked for him.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 8, 2018)

After 16 months of not growing anything at all...

Ta’Da!



Considering they are FINALLY getting their first feeding right now, things are looking okay. Baby steps. Can’t wait to see how these turn out! Thanks you-who-shall-not-be-named!

Except this mutant asshole top row, 2nd from the right... Seeds, y’know? Lol ... You better be able to melt steel with your mind, little freak.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> @Indacouch I'm loving the new thread. Yesterday's talk about Colombian and Acapulco gold takes way back to the beginning. First three years I grew with my brother was the Colombian, and mom used to tell me stories of the Acapulco gold. Good memories but sad too.


I enjoy hearing all these stories and seeing what different people are doing.

I got home from work and my wife's step dad has decided to smoke weed.....which is the last thing I ever expected tbh.....he's a cool dude and all ....a little on the fruity side,does the whole Elvis impersonation thing....gives me and lil Inda something to laugh at when we go visit his papa .....He's never given me any issues or reasons not to like him.....and my wife's mom has known me since pre school.....so she told her husband to come by the house .......Ya, I guess that just happen .....my mother in law of all people LMAO.....mmmmm k.


I guess my wife and my sis were over my wife's moms place this afternoon.... Her step dad has driven truck his whole life ....he took a fall a few years back and it royally fucked up his shoulder....so he's going in for surgery and retiring all at the same time.......Oh!! And becoming a pot smoker .......... He also told my wife he use to toke on the daily back in the day ....I would have never guessed that ......I do know one thing ......I can definitely get him stoned.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> After 16 months of not growing anything at all...
> 
> Ta’Da!
> 
> ...


Can't wait for my upcoming season....fast approaching

GL with the little ones


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So we all know Jerry is napping ATM .....or trying to find his lighter in his right front pocket.





curious2garden said:


> I wonder. I saw where he said:
> 
> 
> Hope this one worked for him.


That was actually the one from the other day. Meh. I'm sure some of you could do better.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I wonder. I saw where he said:
> 
> 
> Hope this one worked for him.


That's right .....forgot bout that ....he's probably really fucked up ....or just rolling some big fat Jerry classics.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> That was actually the one from the other day. Meh. I'm sure some of you could do better.


Don't you dare challenge us Jerry


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Don't you dare challenge us Jerry


I know how you roll


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I know how you roll


I can make a pretty killer tincture ....but I'm afraid my brownie/edible game isn't up to par .... I'd probably just give you a buzz and severe diarrhea if I attempted to bake you strong edibles...... However, I do know a few people.

Some people just don't get high off edibles....and then one day BAM!!! 17 hours of hell. I've even had friends not get high until the next day at work after eating them ....lol


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> What's the story with the original stem/bowl .....lol


The story behind the whole thing is the head shop didn't carry any of the "old School" bowls for this relic

and I guess I was feeling patriotic having to go back after less than a week and get a replacement for the one I dropped on the garage floor.

Funny, the Jerome Baker cost about 3 times as much 20 years ago as the fancy double chamber did in 2016.

Edit, just went to their website and the 1 footer version is $270, guess I got in on ground floor for 180 for 2 footer.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> The story behind the whole thing is the head shop didn't carry any of the "old School" bowls for this relic
> View attachment 4086574
> and I guess I was feeling patriotic having to go back after less than a week and get a replacement for the one I dropped on the garage floor.
> 
> Funny, the Gerome Baker cost about 3 times as much 20 years ago as the fancy double chamber did in 2016.


I had a super nice bong at one time ....RIPieces....we use to get high in my buddies garage every night ...he got into a terrible motorcycle accident ....he needed help doing everything for several years...he was my best friend so I was there for him ....anyways, we had the garage set up awesome ....race car on one side with all the tools ....and a couch mini fridge and heater on the other side .....I would ride my 3 wheeler over to his house every night and smoke ....well one night we left the water and ice in the bong after our session....we walked in the next night to smoke ....and immediately could tell something was up with our baby ......the bong was taller than the mini fridge ... we could see from the door it was sitting at a 45 degree angle .....fucking water froze and popped the bong ....we were crushed.

I seen that stem in your pic and figured I'd ask ....made me remember that story.


My sister had me buy her the weirdest fucking pipe the other day


----------



## Bareback (Feb 8, 2018)

So I have a story to tell, but please please..... don't take this as racist.

For a few weeks I've been doing flooring at a ROTC center ( apox. 36000sf ) and sometimes I smell weed. Well yesterday I'm working in the hallway and a black kid walks by and the smell about knots me over and then I hear one of his classmates tell him to go put this on, and a couple of minutes later he comes by again but this time he smells like a dime store whore. Btw it smelled like some fire lol.

I'm enjoying some golden goat.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 8, 2018)

My sister had me buy her the weirdest fucking pipe the other day[/QUOTE]

I saw one of those dabbing riggs and thought, good thing I don't like wax or shatter.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 8, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> After 16 months of not growing anything at all...
> 
> Ta’Da!
> 
> ...


Based on the line up of your grow I know what you're not saying, but your secret is my secret....wink.

I hope this grow does awesome and I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> So I have a story to tell, but please please..... don't take this as racist.
> 
> For a few weeks I've been doing flooring at a ROTC center ( apox. 36000sf ) and sometimes I smell weed. Well yesterday I'm working in the hallway and a black kid walks by and the smell about knots me over and then I hear one of his classmates tell him to go put this on, and a couple of minutes later he comes by again but this time he smells like a dime store whore. Btw it smelled like some fire lol.
> 
> I'm enjoying some golden goat.


Golden Goat ....I'm not familiar with that strain....did you grow it?

And is that trick photography with a mini lighter ?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> My sister had me buy her the weirdest fucking pipe the other day


I saw one of those dabbing riggs and thought, good thing I don't like wax or shatter.[/QUOTE]

My bad I got side tracked ....My sis likes to go pick out pipes and goodies from my buddies shop every now and then....Of course I spoil the hell out of her....She only has use of one hand.....So she's broken her fair share of pipes,bongs,and bubblers.... I always tell her it's no big deal at all and we'll just go buy her another one ...now days I have her set up to where she can medicate on her own without worrying about dropping stuff .....but she saw these pipes and the first thing she thought was .....I can't break that one ....lol




It's squishy and has a little glass bowl that can be taken in and out.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Golden Goat ....I'm not familiar with that strain....did you grow it?
> 
> And is that trick photography with a mini lighter ?


Yeah I grew it....duh
No it ain't trick photography...shh

Sorry that second pic ain't very good but I tried 5 time's and it just wouldn't do right. The buzz is good and the taste is ohh so sweet.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I saw one of those dabbing riggs and thought, good thing I don't like wax or shatter.
> 
> My bad I got side tracked ....My sis likes to go pick out pipes and goodies from my buddies shop every now and then....Of course I spoil the hell out of her....She only has use of one hand.....So she's broken her fair share of pipes,bongs,and bubblers.... I always tell her it's no big deal at all and we'll just go buy her another one ...now days I have her set up to where she can medicate on her own without worrying about dropping stuff .....but she saw these pipes and the first thing she thought was .....I can't break that one ....lol
> 
> ...


Heard and add on the radio the other day for silicone pipes, this is what I imagined. I'd actually like one of those for mtn biking.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Yeah I grew it....duh
> No it ain't trick photography...shh
> 
> Sorry that second pic ain't very good but I tried 5 time's and it just wouldn't do right. The buzz is good and the taste is ohh so sweet.


Looks like you got some fatty buds off of it ....which is always nice

I was just giving you a hard time about growing it and the pic.




I just got done giving my wife's step dad a bag of goodies ....it's been over 30 years since he's toked.

I'm expecting a decent story from this....lol


----------



## Bareback (Feb 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Looks like you got some fatty buds off of it ....which is always nice
> 
> I was just giving you a hard time about growing it and the pic.
> 
> ...


It's all good I was just playing along, it was easier to post the pics than to type it all on this phone.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 8, 2018)

If I smoke a j, I'm a $ bill roller. 
Usually it's the quick and easy ol faithful, though. . .


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> If I smoke a j, I'm a $ bill roller.
> Usually it's the quick and easy ol faithful, though. . .View attachment 4086652


Bud looks like it's got some nice color to it to......that bongs a trip....anything ribbed is bound to bring pleasure


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 8, 2018)

Zmuda got banned


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Zmuda got banned


I can not like that


----------



## lokie (Feb 8, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Zmuda got banned


Sad clown





is sad.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 8, 2018)

Some humboldt cookies... lub me some cookies! 

 
SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Zmuda got banned


Wtf .....why?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Some humboldt cookies... lub me some cookies!
> 
> View attachment 4086669
> SH420


The look of it reminds of the GG4 I grew last year ....super sticky almost greasy ((in a good way)) looks bomb.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

Well I'm off to bed and sis decided she wanted to grab a nugg of KK ....she enjoys watching TV and then passing out .....
Actually one of the strains I enjoy for bed ....gives me that dreamy kinda high. Perfect for watching youtube and then passing out.

Good night everyone...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Zmuda got banned


ahh hell


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Zmuda got banned


?????????????????? ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿


----------



## 420God (Feb 9, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> ?????????????????? ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿


The guys in politics can dish it but can't take it.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2018)

420God said:


> The guys in politics can dish it but can't take it.


That’s why I avoid politics, they don’t use any lube on my tender vagina.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2018)

i usually stay out of there as well. Looked in there one time, and that's all it took.....eh i'll stay outa there.....not worth the blood pressure


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 9, 2018)

420God said:


> The guys in politics can dish it but can't take it.


Bob is persistent and will dish with the best of em .....funny how he's the one who gets banned though. I'm just sick of seeing all the fighting and bullshit between former friends..... That's why your accomplish thread is literally my favorite thread.....it's chill and most of the time no drama ..... I was so happy to see the thread where everyone came together to help another member .... I actually started this thread to try to get people talking about why were here again ...growing and enjoying MJ 


This is what sis chose for her wake and bake today


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2018)

ok no one laugh....she's drying out pretty good, nugs don't fall off like they should, but with out temps and humidty its gonna be a while...

samples are uplifting high lasts a while, taste like evergreen smells like a xmas tree actuallly

might even take a bit and turn it into some rub for some of my cooking...hmmm


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 9, 2018)

420God said:


> The guys in politics can dish it but can't take it.


I went to the politics section one day. I regretted it. So much negative emotion.  The internet has the power to connect the world and make geniuses out of all of us. But we use it to call each other dick heads  This is why we can't have nice things you guys lol


----------



## Bareback (Feb 9, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> I went to the politics section one day. I regretted it. So much negative emotion.  The internet has the power to connect the world and make geniuses out of all of us. But we use it to call each other dick heads  This is why we can't have nice things you guys lol


Dickhead

















J/k lol.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Dickhead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol....beat me to it


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ok no one laugh....she's drying out pretty good, nugs don't fall off like they should, but with out temps and humidty its gonna be a while...
> 
> samples are uplifting high lasts a while, taste like evergreen smells like a xmas tree actuallly
> 
> might even take a bit and turn it into some rub for some of my cooking...hmmm


Did you just chop?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 9, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> I went to the politics section one day. I regretted it. So much negative emotion.  The internet has the power to connect the world and make geniuses out of all of us. But we use it to call each other dick heads  This is why we can't have nice things you guys lol


Anyone who knows me knows i love having a good time acting an ass on here. I'm no saint by a looooooong shot here on RIU..... It's just seems lately people are actually taking personal shots at each other....people who were friends when I first joined..... Il fuck with a Rat or a Sock any day anytime ....but I didn't realize some people actually take shit personal from a stranger on the internet.....I could honestly give a fuck what people wana say on here .....call me whatever you want, as long as it's not late for dinner.....lol

Like I said, I'm here to laugh and enjoy our hobby .... I've met some awesome genuinely good people on here.....we all act an ass in here at times .....but most of us are actually good hard working people IRL........ The way I figure is if somebody gets so pissed by a stranger on the interweb it effects them away from here .....Then first off GTFO of here ....secondly,, they obviously have much deeper issues in their real personal life.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Anyone who knows me knows i love having a good time acting an ass on here. I'm no saint by a looooooong shot here on RIU..... It's just seems lately people are actually taking personal shots at each other....people who were friends when I first joined..... Il fuck with a Rat or a Sock any day anytime ....but I didn't realize some people actually take shit personal from a stranger on the internet.....I could honestly give a fuck what people wana say on here .....call me whatever you want, as long as it's not late for dinner.....lol
> 
> Like I said, I'm here to laugh and enjoy our hobby .... I've met some awesome genuinely good people on here.....we all act an ass in here at times .....but most of us are actually good hard working people IRL........ The way I figure is if somebody gets so pissed by a stranger on the interweb it effects them away from here .....Then first off GTFO of here ....secondly,, they obviously have much deeper issues in their real personal life.


well said


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Did you just chop?


naw, i chopped a while ago middle of Jan, didn't seal it up till the beginning of Feb.

been manacuring/sampling as of late for testing purposes


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Anyone who knows me knows i love having a good time acting an ass on here. I'm no saint by a looooooong shot here on RIU..... It's just seems lately people are actually taking personal shots at each other....people who were friends when I first joined..... Il fuck with a Rat or a Sock any day anytime ....but I didn't realize some people actually take shit personal from a stranger on the internet.....I could honestly give a fuck what people wana say on here .....call me whatever you want, as long as it's not late for dinner.....lol
> 
> Like I said, I'm here to laugh and enjoy our hobby .... I've met some awesome genuinely good people on here.....we all act an ass in here at times .....but most of us are actually good hard working people IRL........ The way I figure is if somebody gets so pissed by a stranger on the interweb it effects them away from here .....Then first off GTFO of here ....secondly,, they obviously have much deeper issues in their real personal life.


well said, here here


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> naw, i chopped a while ago middle of Jan, didn't seal it up till the beginning of Feb.
> 
> been manacuring/sampling as of late for testing purposes


That's a pretty flower


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> That's a pretty flower


thanks, apprecate that...let her go to clear/cloudy in the trichs, or as far as she would allow me....

u would be surprised how she was grown? i'm rather unorthodox so to speak


----------



## Bareback (Feb 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Anyone who knows me knows i love having a good time acting an ass on here. I'm no saint by a looooooong shot here on RIU..... It's just seems lately people are actually taking personal shots at each other....people who were friends when I first joined..... Il fuck with a Rat or a Sock any day anytime ....but I didn't realize some people actually take shit personal from a stranger on the internet.....I could honestly give a fuck what people wana say on here .....call me whatever you want, as long as it's not late for dinner.....lol
> 
> Like I said, I'm here to laugh and enjoy our hobby .... I've met some awesome genuinely good people on here.....we all act an ass in here at times .....but most of us are actually good hard working people IRL........ The way I figure is if somebody gets so pissed by a stranger on the interweb it effects them away from here .....Then first off GTFO of here ....secondly,, they obviously have much deeper issues in their real personal life.


True dat !!!


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Anyone who knows me knows i love having a good time acting an ass on here. I'm no saint by a looooooong shot here on RIU..... It's just seems lately people are actually taking personal shots at each other....people who were friends when I first joined..... Il fuck with a Rat or a Sock any day anytime ....but I didn't realize some people actually take shit personal from a stranger on the internet.....I could honestly give a fuck what people wana say on here .....call me whatever you want, as long as it's not late for dinner.....lol
> 
> Like I said, I'm here to laugh and enjoy our hobby .... I've met some awesome genuinely good people on here.....we all act an ass in here at times .....but most of us are actually good hard working people IRL........ The way I figure is if somebody gets so pissed by a stranger on the interweb it effects them away from here .....Then first off GTFO of here ....secondly,, they obviously have much deeper issues in their real personal life.


I like you @Indacouch  the purpose of this forum is in the name, and we can all come together talking about some dank bud and get along


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks, apprecate that...let her go to clear/cloudy in the trichs, or as far as she would allow me....
> 
> u would be surprised how she was grown? i'm rather unorthodox so to speak


Yeah? Do tell


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> naw, i chopped a while ago middle of Jan, didn't seal it up till the beginning of Feb.
> 
> been manacuring/sampling as of late for testing purposes


I love how the colors change after bud is dried and cured for a bit ....I have some pics il share from when I chopped..... to 6 months of cure ....the color change is crazy

So that's my OG at harvest

Around 6 months in cure....same exact batch of OG seen above


What strain is that you shared?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Yeah? Do tell


i use cfl and led bulbs. I make my own soil. I don't use any nutes, just what i put into the soil. Water is standard tap water.....

don't get me wrong, i've been looking for upgrade for the next season, or just maybe even start a nute regement and keep the system i'm using.........



Indacouch said:


> I love how the colors change after bud is dried and cured for a bit ....I have some pics il share from when I chopped..... to 6 months of cure ....the color change is crazy
> View attachment 4086996
> So that's my OG at harvest
> View attachment 4086997
> ...


thats some beautiful stuff right there, props to ya

that's another thing, i just use a Bag O Seeds that i've kept for years, since my grow season is more autumn to spring indoors, i can only run 3 to 4 plants. i can run more but they have to be outside which is not a problem for me, just don't like prying eyes lets say. Friends always give me nugs or bags of smoke...i grab the seeds and add them to my bag for later runs...lol....kinda self suficient you can say.....heck i just got my electric bill...$160...

genetix is hard to get where i'm at, just fyi


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i use cfl and led bulbs. I make my own soil. I don't use any nutes, just what i put into the soil. Water is standard tap water.....
> 
> don't get me wrong, i've been looking for upgrade for the next season, or just maybe even start a nute regement and keep the system i'm using.........
> 
> ...


That's awesome! This grow I have going right now is the first I've ever spent upwards of a couple hundred on and my first grow with good genetics from a trusted source. I'm hoping to get a perpetual harvest going with it. I have one of each strain in flowering and one of each vegging out to be moms (Pineapple chunk and Black Eyed Katy). I have one little cfl in there with my LED's to give some light under the main canopy. But mad props man for bagseed and keeping it simple you're rocking it my man


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 9, 2018)

Off to my mother in laws to drop off lil Inda to spend the night ..... I'm wondering how the first toke session in 30 years went for the wife's step dad.......it's Friday and I'm off work 


*FUCK YEAH!!!!!!*


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Off to my mother in laws to drop off lil Inda to spend the night ..... I'm wondering how the first toke session in 30 years went for the wife's step dad.......it's Friday and I'm off work
> 
> 
> *FUCK YEAH!!!!!!*


i'm fixen to be got about 30min...till


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Off to my mother in laws to drop off lil Inda to spend the night


Aren't those quiet nights the best? My wife has been taking this advanced EMT course about an hour away and we were staying with family, ended up having a falling out with the person we were staying with, so me and my son had to pack it back home while she stays with some friends. It's been hard pulling 24/7 daddy duty but we both love the sound of a night at grandma's house


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 9, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Aren't those quiet nights the best? My wife has been taking this advanced EMT course about an hour away and we were staying with family, ended up having a falling out with the person we were staying with, so me and my son had to pack it back home while she stays with some friends. It's been hard pulling 24/7 daddy duty but we both love the sound of a night at grandma's house


We still have our 1yr old at home with us ...and he's a handful for sure. Last time me and my wife had a quiet night together .....I got her pregnant......


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> We still have our 1yr old at home with us ...and he's a handful for sure. Last time me and my wife had a quiet night together .....I got her pregnant......


Ohh 1 year old huh? Yessir these first couple years are a pretty crazy ride. My son is 2 and has started forcing himself to stay awake through nap time and just making the afternoon a very emotional time if we don't keep running in circles. But we recently started watching a show 'Miles from tomorrowland' and wow if you guys have time I would love to talk you guys through some plot holes that just eat me away inside  lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 9, 2018)

Puffing on a RAW cone stuffed with this as I type. Hoping I can finish the whole thing and get at least a solid 4 hour block of restful sleep.
Months and months of sleep dep. has me all fucked up. Liquor works well but not _really_. 
Sorry to such a downer. These long nights are wearing me down.

I wish we lived closer @curious2garden. I'd have ya rollin em one handed on your thigh in no time 

And before y'all go "there" I'm talking about a joint


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4087215
> 
> Puffing on a RAW cone stuffed with this as I type. Hoping I can finish the whole thing and get at least a solid 4 hour block of restful sleep.
> Months and months of sleep dep. has me all fucked up. Liquor works well but not _really_.
> ...


Passion fruit?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4087215
> 
> Puffing on a RAW cone stuffed with this as I type. Hoping I can finish the whole thing and get at least a solid 4 hour block of restful sleep.
> Months and months of sleep dep. has me all fucked up. Liquor works well but not _really_.
> ...


What strain is that? It's gorgeous. I was in bed asleep by this time last night LOL. I just died. Have you tried running? Running really helps with sleep. Alcohol does interfere with the sleep cycle :/ sad huh. Some day we'll have to meet.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4087215
> 
> Puffing on a RAW cone stuffed with this as I type. Hoping I can finish the whole thing and get at least a solid 4 hour block of restful sleep.
> Months and months of sleep dep. has me all fucked up. Liquor works well but not _really_.
> ...



ok if you say so....lol...j/k

those nugs are beautiful


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2018)

yep, last night i was i like to call comfortable numb, sat back with the "doors, and janice joplin" and i was a happy man


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> That's awesome! This grow I have going right now is the first I've ever spent upwards of a couple hundred on and my first grow with good genetics from a trusted source. I'm hoping to get a perpetual harvest going with it. I have one of each strain in flowering and one of each vegging out to be moms (Pineapple chunk and Black Eyed Katy). I have one little cfl in there with my LED's to give some light under the main canopy. But mad props man for bagseed and keeping it simple you're rocking it my man


thanks man, appreaciate that.....i know the way i grow is a little unorthodox but i've been doing it a long time. Compared to the growers and the grows i've seen on this site, i'm just a small fish in a big pond so to speak....


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

Well it was nice to sleep in a lil bit ....But I do miss my lil guy already. He's a good kid and we always eat marshmallow cereal in the mornings together....... I'm off to check on the indoor situation while I have a little time.

I asked if that was passion fruit above because it looks similar to my passion fruit.
 
I just didn't like this strain at all tbh ....I'm actually hoping to get some new purple strains in the experimental green house this year. 

I miss our GDP we had for years ....straight fire


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4087445 View attachment 4087446
> 
> yep, last night i was i like to call comfortable numb, sat back with the "doors, and janice joplin" and i was a happy man


Now I want a cigarette 

Not like I wouldn't have if I didn't see that.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks man, appreaciate that.....i know the way i grow is a little unorthodox but i've been doing it a long time. Compared to the growers and the grows i've seen on this site, i'm just a small fish in a big pond so to speak....


Same here, I'm very proud I'm able to keep them alive to finish. Prior to this site I'd kill philodendrons. I'd ask friends about their plants (not pot), and they'd reply you have to watch your plants. I always thought watch my plants do what? 

I can glance at a person and tell you so much about their health but plants look like plants.....


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Same here, I'm very proud I'm able to keep them alive to finish. Prior to this site I'd kill philodendrons. I'd ask friends about their plants (not pot), and they'd reply you have to watch your plants. I always thought watch my plants do what?
> 
> I can glance at a person and tell you so much about their health but plants look like plants.....


Do you have an all time favorite strain?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Same here, I'm very proud I'm able to keep them alive to finish. Prior to this site I'd kill philodendrons. I'd ask friends about their plants (not pot), and they'd reply you have to watch your plants. I always thought watch my plants do what?
> 
> I can glance at a person and tell you so much about their health but plants look like plants.....


thanks for the help on figure on whats wrong with her, the topping i did worked, allowed her to finish to somewhat of her prime......

she's been laying me back these last couple of night, and is seeming to work for the wife too....she's not as exhausted as she was......


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Do you have an all time favorite strain?


You're not going to like this but there were two. One from the mid 1970's was called Michoacan it tasted smokey and had a wonderful laughing high.

The second was called Super Silver Haze and a friend from here gifted me some and is still hunting for that clone 



BudmanTX said:


> thanks for the help on figure on whats wrong with her, the topping i did worked, allowed her to finish to somewhat of her prime......
> 
> she's been laying me back these last couple of night, and is seeming to work for the wife too....she's not as exhausted as she was......


Ahh that's really good! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You're not going to like this but there were two. One from the mid 1970's was called Michoacan it tasted smokey and had a wonderful laughing high.
> 
> The second was called Super Silver Haze and a friend from here gifted me some and is still hunting for that clone
> 
> ...


another SSH lover....have you tried the lemon variety cross???


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> another SSH lover....have you tried the lemon variety cross???


I tried a Lemon Kush which was a freebie seed from Attitude and it was mids at best. So not really. Do you have some suggestions?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I tried a Lemon Kush which was a freebie seed from Attitude and it was mids at best. So not really. Do you have some suggestions?


look up Super Lemon Haze, you might like that strain......just saying...its a cross between SSH and Lemon Skunk.....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2018)

Do dabs count in the daily nugg...?

Fugit... some gelato bho
 

I'm either going back to bed or gettin mota-vated...
Pic really doesn't do it justice 
SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You're not going to like this but there were two. One from the mid 1970's was called Michoacan it tasted smokey and had a wonderful laughing high.
> 
> The second was called Super Silver Haze and a friend from here gifted me some and is still hunting for that clone
> 
> ...



LOL .... I remember putting together fruity pebble sacks for friends... and at the last moment I dropped some of those ugly ass SSH buds in there. I even thought, why am I giving people these ugly ass buds....Then a few patients hit me up about this mystery flower..... Then you and my bear friend started asking about the ugly duckling in the fruity pebble sack .....lol......a freebie Annie ....A FREEBIE I tell you .....My biggest pot growing blunder ever .... I knew you liked it ....but no matter what you say ...I'm going to find out what's what with that cut ....even if I find out it's no more ....at least we know what happen to our baby..... I told bear ....Can you take this Larfy shit and turn it into something beautiful .....lol .....Bear loved the Larf 

What a ditz I am ....lol 

Moral of the story ....don't judge a book by it's cover ......I'm guna find out ....I thought it was one you liked ....not top 3 .....((face in hand))


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Do dabs count in the daily nugg...?
> 
> Fugit... some gelato bho
> View attachment 4087466
> ...


Fuck yeah.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Do dabs count in the daily nugg...?
> 
> Fugit... some gelato bho
> View attachment 4087466
> ...


hell yeah, never had a dabb before...


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks man, appreaciate that.....i know the way i grow is a little unorthodox but i've been doing it a long time. Compared to the growers and the grows i've seen on this site, i'm just a small fish in a big pond so to speak....


Oh I feel you there. I thought I had something good going until I look at other people's journals lol. But that's the great thing about this place. Pretty much everything I'm doing right now that I was doing wrong in the past is because of advice on this forum, and still learning and improving every day. It's great here


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

@curious2garden I even set Two of those SSH clones in the experimental garden behind the ranch house......LOL

 

Can you guess which one's the neglected Sativa ...... I think I cried seeing her again just now ....il E-mail you the pics of the other SSH clones I had in the Green houses at Fuck Farms ..... They were the last ones left ....because it was almost Halloween before they were finished flowering #SativaLife 

Yep,that's my best strain ever, sitting outdoors in my neglected experimental grow area.....lesson learned


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> hell yeah, never had a dabb before...


Careful when you do, a dab will get you!
SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Careful when you do, a dab will get you!
> SH420


Were running Gelato in our indoor rite now .... It's a popular strain in my area. Il snap a pic before I leave.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2018)

I'll share the experience...
Rig is ready (used to have more to it but stepdaughter's stoopid boyfriend...)
 

Dab is ready
 

Took 2 pulls
 

Would have taken a picture of the cloud but I woke up on the floor
SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Were running Gelato in our indoor rite now .... It's a popular strain in my area. Il snap a pic before I leave.


I'm in nor cal south bay area. Very popular around here. I lost my gelato recently. I have seeds (all selfies) so I'm hoping for a good pheno. The last seed I popped, I tossed. Structure was all wrong.
SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2018)

About to dab on a little Sugar Kiss shatter and start my day. My freakin legs are killing me from biking and walking around all week.

Good thing my car died so I could realize how out of shape I am!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'll share the experience...
> Rig is ready (used to have more to it but stepdaughter's stoopid boyfriend...)
> View attachment 4087478
> 
> ...


I sat here tapping like and unlike for about a minutee straight. Lol, it was the only way for me to ‘like’ it multiple times...

My daily driver


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> About to dab on a little Sugar Kiss shatter and start my day. My freakin legs are killing me from biking and walking around all week.
> 
> Good thing my car died so I could realize how out of shape I am!


I liked that because your staying positive.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @curious2garden I even set Two of those SSH clones in the experimental garden behind the ranch house......LOL
> 
> View attachment 4087471
> 
> ...


now that's a forest of great smells.....wish i could do that around my area....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2018)

My homie was here last week, we were dabbing with his rig. It's glass nail as well...
We got high, were b.s.ing, I reached over and...

SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm in nor cal south bay area. Very popular around here. I lost my gelato recently. I have seeds (all selfies) so I'm hoping for a good pheno. The last seed I popped, I tossed. Structure was all wrong.
> SH420


Crazy ....I'm also in Nor Cal. My family runs cattle and has farm land all over the Central Valley ....I have my Green houses set up on our super remote land.

I'm currently living in the Modesto area ......but my green house gardens are up near the Lake Hogan area.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Crazy ....I'm also in Nor Cal. My family runs cattle and has farm land all over the Central Valley ....I have my Green houses set up on our super remote land.
> 
> I'm currently living in the Modesto area ......but my green house gardens are up near the Lake Hogan area.


You're about hr 45 from me. Gonna have to meet up sometime 
SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I liked that because your staying positive.


No it’s good for me, I need to exercise more, and I knew it, but now I KNOW it, ya know? Haha

It’s the weekend, I’m gonna do some laundry and maybe relax. Had a stressful day yesterday. But today should be mellow...

You DO realize the only reason I’m positive about the situation is because YOU GUYS AND GALS FUCKING ROCK MY SOCKS OFF!

*insert wicked guitar solo*

Also... OUCH! Nice brand, that’ll stay with you a while. My ex used to almost burn herself like that all the time, I must’ve saved her arm 15-20 times...she moved out in July, and has since accidentally burned her arm no less than 10 times...lol

I have tons of burns from working in kitchens. Fucking ouch, I feel your pain.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> now that's a forest of great smells.....wish i could do that around my area....


There were all kinds of Freebie strains in that little garden that year... BannanaOG,Dream Star, of course SSH and I think some N lights. I usually stick extras of new strains behind the ranch house ...I don't commit to filling a greenhouse with a new strain until I'm familiar with it.


Edit: New to me strains


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Crazy ....I'm also in Nor Cal. My family runs cattle and has farm land all over the Central Valley ....I have my Green houses set up on our super remote land.
> 
> I'm currently living in the Modesto area ......but my green house gardens are up near the Lake Hogan area.





shrxhky420 said:


> You're about hr 45 from me. Gonna have to meet up sometime
> SH420


I smell a road trip when I get my feet back under me...


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> You're about hr 45 from me. Gonna have to meet up sometime
> SH420


Only if your a serial killer...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Only if your a serial killer...


Gotta dick?
SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> I smell a road trip when I get my feet back under me...


That's right your in Cali to .....I always forget tons of us are.

You growing ATM ?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> That's right your in Cali to .....I always forget tons of us are.
> 
> You growing ATM ?


Just started back up a couple weeks ago after taking 16 months off. Just a baby indoor grow, 20 + 1 runt.
 

But I’m planning on getting some soil potted plants in the veg tent ready to transfer outdoors in a few months. I have terrible sun exposure in my yard, but I’m gonna try, lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> About to dab on a little Sugar Kiss shatter and start my day. My freakin legs are killing me from biking and walking around all week.
> 
> Good thing my car died so I could realize how out of shape I am!


Bet you are sleeping great and your heart says thank you!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Just started back up a couple weeks ago after taking 16 months off. Just a baby indoor grow, 20 + 1 runt.
> View attachment 4087496
> 
> But I’m planning on getting some soil potted plants in the veg tent ready to transfer outdoors in a few months. I have terrible sun exposure in my yard, but I’m gonna try, lol


@Indacouch you should recognize F2 SD and BK from guess whose seed


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Bet you are sleeping great and your heart says thank you!



Just felt like giving you a hug.
SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Bet you are sleeping great and your heart says thank you!


Sleeping great, waking up early and refreshed. Everything says thank you, except my legs... they’re waiting for me to sleep so they can suffocate me with a plastic bag. Lol

It’s awesome, soooo for the best, had no idea I was this outta shape, im finding silver linings everywhere!


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Bet you are sleeping great and your heart says thank you!


I've always realized the people who immediately feel embarrassed or immediately try to compensate people for offering help ....are the ones who genuinely deserve help and really appreciate it ..... Embarrassed might not be the right word ....but you can tell when people truly appreciate and need others help.... It was an awesome change of pace seeing friends help eachother.


On another note ..... Did you get some of the SSH extract?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Sleeping great, waking up early and refreshed. Everything says thank you, except my legs... they’re waiting for me to sleep so they can suffocate me with a plastic bag. Lol
> 
> It’s awesome, soooo for the best, had no idea I was this outta shape, im finding silver linings everywhere!


Hope I can find the silver I'm looking for ......


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just felt like giving you a hug.
> SH420





Metasynth said:


> Sleeping great, waking up early and refreshed. Everything says thank you, except my legs... they’re waiting for me to sleep so they can suffocate me with a plastic bag. Lol
> 
> It’s awesome, soooo for the best, had no idea I was this outta shape, im finding silver linings everywhere!


Ahh I love both you guys! We need to invade @Indacouch's farm, BBQ one of his steers (he won't miss just one) and camp out in his greenhouse and party like it's ...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I've always realized the people who immediately feel embarrassed or immediately try to compensate people for offering help ....are the ones who genuinely deserve help and really appreciate it ..... Embarrassed might not be the right word ....but you can tell when people truly appreciate and need others help.... It was an awesome change of pace seeing friends help eachother.
> 
> 
> On another note ..... Did you get some of the SSH extract?


Wait, what, there was extract!!?? @cannabineer


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> @Indacouch you should recognize F2 SD and BK from guess whose seed


Ya, I forgot it was M who posted that pic earlier in the week. I might actually know where those came from....


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, what, there was extract!!?? @cannabineer


Hides under table .....as the bus I just threw bear under runs him over.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 10, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> My homie was here last week, we were dabbing with his rig. It's glass nail as well...
> We got high, were b.s.ing, I reached over and...
> View attachment 4087486
> SH420


Ouch! That looks permanent.

I was thinking of getting a rig at some point, I think I'll just stick to a pen. 

 
Probably a lot less efficient, but it won't burn anyone.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2018)

Yeah, maybe I should stick to the pen as well.

Actually one of these, electric dabber... hits like a fuckin champ

SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ouch! That looks permanent.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a rig at some point, I think I'll just stick to a pen.
> 
> ...





shrxhky420 said:


> Yeah, maybe I should stick to the pen as well.
> 
> Actually one of these, electric dabber... hits like a fuckin champ
> View attachment 4087502
> SH420



Are you guys using these to dab with?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2018)

Yup! My friend has the one I posted. I plan on picking one up
SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Are you guys using these to dab with?


they have all kinda of pens specially made for concentrates only. You load them up with whatever you have, and puff away. Replaceable coils on most models.

I use one called an Evolve Plus by a company called yocan. It works wonderfully.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> they have all kinda of pens specially made for concentrates only. You load them up with whatever you have, and puff away. Replaceable coils on most models.
> 
> I use one called an Evolve Plus by a company called yocan. It works wonderfully.


I've tried a few for my sis and they sucked ass after about two days.... I'd like to get her one I could load oil into and she could carry in her purse..... The oil I have is like caramel ....very thick and sticky ....just like the dab seen above.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I've tried a few for my sis and they sucked ass after about two days.... I'd like to get her one I could load oil into and she could carry in her purse..... The oil I have is like caramel ....very thick and sticky ....just like the dab seen above.


I think they'd work fine for her. Buy extra coils (atomizers mine are called).
Coils are around $10, last a couple months, I bought a 5 pack.

Here's a hot tip. I bought a dozen new doors over the past 2 years. Same hardware on all. Came with 'smart key' so you can re-key them to all use the same key. The smart key rekeying tool works perfect to clean the coil chamber.
 
You basically scrape what melts to bottom and sides and put it back on the coil.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Passion fruit?





curious2garden said:


> What strain is that? It's gorgeous. I was in bed asleep by this time last night LOL. I just died. Have you tried running? Running really helps with sleep. Alcohol does interfere with the sleep cycle :/ sad huh. Some day we'll have to meet.


Its either Space Cake or Toucan Sam. I mislabeled a lot stuff I had running last fall. 

I try to get outside as much as possible but its been so cold and shitty here. My friend suggested we do a little cross country skiing so plans are in the works. Its been a while since I've skied but suppose its like riding a bike.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4087445 View attachment 4087446
> 
> yep, last night i was i like to call comfortable numb, sat back with the "doors, and janice joplin" and i was a happy man


Ahhh, the old metal pipes. I've tried like hell to get Mr Tang to switch to glass but he's still using the same metal pipe. I think he's had that damn thing since we started dating....many moons ago. 
He does have a newer one he likes. Its got one of those screw on tops so he can fill it and stick in his shirt pocket before work.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I think they'd work fine for her. Buy extra coils (atomizers mine are called).
> Coils are around $10, last a couple months, I bought a 5 pack.
> 
> Here's a hot tip. I bought a dozen new doors over the past 2 years. Same hardware on all. Came with 'smart key' so you can re-key them to all use the same key. The smart key rekeying tool works perfect to clean the coil chamber.
> ...


What brand is yours ?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

Some Gelato that's finishing up


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 10, 2018)

man those are nice, Inda


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> What brand is yours ?


Dr. Dabber Ghost

I just picked one off the internet, who knows which is best? Lots of reviews on YT. Lots of dix on there too, though.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Some Gelato that's finishing up
> View attachment 4087543


Nice...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2018)

Lol
SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ahhh, the old metal pipes. I've tried like hell to get Mr Tang to switch to glass but he's still using the same metal pipe. I think he's had that damn thing since we started dating....many moons ago.
> He does have a newer one he likes. Its got one of those screw on tops so he can fill it and stick in his shirt pocket before work.


yep,this one is a little different, made it about 15yrs ago, when I went to a head shop and they had a sign up called "build a pipe for $10" so I built one. The center is actually a chamber nice for hiding, and u can take it fully apart too if you wanted to clean it, which I never do, ruins the flavor sometimes.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> yep,this one is a little different, made it about 15yrs ago, when I went to a head shop and they had a sign up called "build a pipe for $10" so I built one. The center is actually a chamber nice for hiding, and u can take it fully apart too if you wanted to clean it, which I never do, ruins the flavor sometimes.


Where is it ?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Where is it ?


right here next to me


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> right here next to me


Lmao ....I thought I missed a pic of it.

That's a good spot for it ....within arms reach and ready for action.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm about to call it a night ....but I figured I'd share a story before I did.


I grew up in the area where my main house now is located. It's in the country, but still close to town for groceries gas etc etc. Anyways, when I was young me and my friends were cruising around the little county neighborhood like always. Well one night we were all stoned off our ass riding around playing loud music and having a good time. I remember seeing/hearing my buddy turning the stereo down tapping the breaks and giving us all the SSSSHHHHHHHH!!!!!! ((LEO))

So we passed the cop doing about 50 in a 35 with the music blasting. I knew what was coming. I had lots of practice already, even at that young age. I had all my stuff triple bagged and inside of a Ziplock so I could hide it at home in my room. Well I ended up pitching the whole thing into some bushes at a stop sign. I've always wondered after all these years if that bag is still in those bushes. I had some bud a metal pipe,grinder, and even a few 20's in one of my money clips. These bushes are next to a house that's been owned by the same old couple since I've been raising hell around here. I was picking up some smokes at our country market today and noticed the house is now for sale. Now I've lived around here my whole life, and I know those bushes have never been raked out completely. I think about that bag every time I pass those damn bushes. I know your probably wondering why I didn't go back as a youngster. Well, I did ....Twice, and the particular spot these bushes are in,is a terrible spot for getting caught if you don't belong there. I seen the house for sale and now my wheels are turning. It's nothing valuable or anything. Ive just always wondered if its still there after 19 years.


Most likely if it is there it's probably buried.

And yes we did get pulled over. I weaseled my way out of trouble and was able to walk home. My buddy who was driving got it the worst. He's actually my wife's older brother. He was on a learners permit at the time. He didn't get any tickets, but his dad was way worse than the police could ever be .....lol




Good night everyone.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 10, 2018)

I'd let Christina Garcia grab my sack. Ugly girls need dick the most.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I'd let Christina Garcia grab my sack. Ugly girls need dick the most.


Thanks for sharing that Sunshine. I admire your willingness to help others.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 11, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Careful when you do, a dab will get you!
> SH420


I remember my very first dab. It was too big. I was sitting down swinging my legs with a very specific rhythm in mind because I knew for a fact, that if I stopped moving them, I would become parapalegic right then and there.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4087445 View attachment 4087446
> 
> yep, last night i was i like to call comfortable numb, sat back with the "doors, and janice joplin" and i was a happy man


I have that same pipe. Had it since high school, 20 years now.. fuck I'm getting old. I don't use it any more, metal pipes, yuk... I'm just stupidly sentimental about weird things and the memories around them. Funny story, I used to put a nug in the center chamber so it would get covered with resin. When I retired the pipe, I forget there was the nug in there. I found it about 5 years later. That little nug got me so fucking high, like first time I was ever stoned high.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm out! Someone burn one for me.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> What brand is yours ?


https://kangeronline.com/products/kanger-subox-mini-starter-kit

That's mine and I'm happy with it. Although you have to thin down the concentrate that CN makes about 2:1 or 3:1 with a mix of PEG 200/400 it's easier to just buy it. I get mine from http://www.vapeurextract.com @Aeroknow knows all about this


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I'd let Christina Garcia grab my sack. Ugly girls need dick the most.


Such charity and generosity, mijo, you are an example for others!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> https://kangeronline.com/products/kanger-subox-mini-starter-kit
> 
> That's mine and I'm happy with it. Although you have to thin down the concentrate that CN makes about 2:1 or 3:1 with a mix of PEG 200/400 it's easier to just buy it. I get mine from http://www.vapeurextract.com @Aeroknow knows all about this


 My roommate got Wax Liquidizer so we can use his vape box mods. I'm not impressed with it, he's had issues getting everything to mix completely. Ever have problems with that stuff?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 11, 2018)

Dab box attatchement on a kangertech battery. Not a fan of traditional rigs. Something about the torches and the whole process just feels weird. I can load this up and take a hit whenever I please.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I have that same pipe. Had it since high school, 20 years now.. fuck I'm getting old. I don't use it any more, metal pipes, yuk... I'm just stupidly sentimental about weird things and the memories around them. Funny story, I used to put a nug in the center chamber so it would get covered with resin. When I retired the pipe, I forget there was the nug in there. I found it about 5 years later. That little nug got me so fucking high, like first time I was ever stoned high.


That's what makes me want to get my bag out of the bushes from 20 years ago.



*Sentimentalness*


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I'm out! Someone burn one for me.


Il definitely do that for you .... If you were close I'd set you up.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 11, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> That's what makes me want to get my bag out of the bushes from 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sentimentalness*


+

GO! You are old enough now nobody will question you. That would be awesome. Time capsule. Report back.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 11, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I'm out! Someone burn one for me.


Black Russian, Death Star, Blackberry Haze? Which do you prefer?


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 11, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Black Russian, Death Star, Blackberry Haze? Which do you prefer?


Never tried Haze before.......


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> +
> 
> GO! You are old enough now nobody will question you. That would be awesome. Time capsule. Report back.


My wife basically said the same thing. I better do it while the house is for sale.

Operation time capsule has commenced. Where I go to find absolutely worthless shit from my past in the name of 

*SENTIMENTALNESS!!!*


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My roommate got Wax Liquidizer so we can use his vape box mods. I'm not impressed with it, he's had issues getting everything to mix completely. Ever have problems with that stuff?


I think that's what Aeroknow uses. I haven't had any problem with what I use. But I'd prefer to not mix it at all.



Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Dab box attatchement on a kangertech battery. Not a fan of traditional rigs. Something about the torches and the whole process just feels weird. I can load this up and take a hit whenever I please. View attachment 4088025


We have the same battery! LOL can you link me to that tank? I'd prefer not to mix it at all. Thanks.


Indacouch said:


> My wife basically said the same thing. I better do it while the house is for sale.
> 
> Operation time capsule has commenced. Where I go to find absolutely worthless shit from my past in the name of
> 
> *SENTIMENTALNESS!!!*


Now that you're old you can use the excuse that your kid threw his _______ out of the car window. Have small toy in your pocket you can produce as I found 1 but the other blah blah.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> +
> 
> GO! You are old enough now nobody will question you. That would be awesome. Time capsule. Report back.





curious2garden said:


> I think that's what Aeroknow uses. I haven't had any problem with what I use. But I'd prefer to not mix it at all.
> 
> 
> We have the same battery! LOL can you link me to that tank? I'd prefer not to mix it at all. Thanks.
> ...



I have a feeling we'd get into lots of trouble if we lived closer..... I'm guna take a bouncy ball and Inda when we go to look at the house. Il purposely launch the ball into the vicinity of the bushes. Il be sure and buy two of the exact same bouncy balls ....that way I can pretend I found his.... Alas, my juvenile paraphernalia is in reach again.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 11, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I have a feeling we'd get into lots of trouble if we lived closer..... I'm guna take a bouncy ball and Inda when we go to look at the house. Il purposely launch the ball into the vicinity of the bushes. Il be sure and buy two of the exact same bouncy balls ....that way I can pretend I found his.... Alas, my juvenile paraphernalia is in reach again.



I don;t know if I;d say anything that might make them want to help. Maybe say you want to make sure the bushes are sound before you buy the place, or that your Prince Albert fell off


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 11, 2018)

@curious2garden I bought at the head shop. Company that makes it is is called snowcloudz. Comes with 3 different coils. 
Edit.... I will say I've had trouble with the ceramic coil on the kanger. Seems like maybe a bad connection or perhaps that one was fucked up somehow when i bought it. Other two work great.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I don;t know if I;d say anything that might make them want to help. Maybe say you want to make sure the bushes are sound before you buy the place, or that your Prince Albert fell off


Clayton, my luck an old man would drop trou and offer me one of his... because he's got three on and extra at home.

But I will get in those bushes.....Oh yes...and I will document it.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 11, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> @curious2garden I bought at the head shop. Company that makes it is is called snowcloudz. Comes with 3 different coils. View attachment 4088073
> Edit.... I will say I've had trouble with the ceramic coil on the kanger. Seems like maybe a bad connection or perhaps that one was fucked up somehow when i bought it. Other two work great.


It's funny, you can always tell a stoners lighter
 


Today, I'll try a little sour d
 

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Same here, I'm very proud I'm able to keep them alive to finish. Prior to this site I'd kill philodendrons. I'd ask friends about their plants (not pot), and they'd reply you have to watch your plants. I always thought watch my plants do what?
> 
> I can glance at a person and tell you so much about their health but plants look like plants.....


I'm just the opposite and see subtle changes in my plants. They just look different when they need water -- and it's before they actually start to wilt. 
Detecting slight changes in smell is also easy.
My wife thinks I'm weird. 

She's probably right...


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 11, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Dab box attatchement on a kangertech battery. Not a fan of traditional rigs. Something about the torches and the whole process just feels weird. I can load this up and take a hit whenever I please. View attachment 4088025


Is that the greedy tank? That thing'll burn a gram in one rip. But lol I have a little dab straw for when I have no other options and all my vape pens are down, and I so hate the fact that at a glance it looks more like I'm tweaking out than smoking weed.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 11, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Is that the greedy tank? That thing'll burn a gram in one rip. But lol I have a little dab straw for when I have no other options and all my vape pens are down, and I so hate the fact that at a glance it looks more like I'm tweaking out than smoking weed.


No. A gram would go pretty far in this.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 11, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's funny, you can always tell a stoners lighter
> View attachment 4088078
> 
> 
> ...


I've always made a point of using the side of the lighter without the sticker, thinking I dont want that shit burning in my pipe, but as I typed this, I realized I was probably heating the plastic just enough to release some good fumes. Oh well.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 11, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's funny, you can always tell a stoners lighter
> View attachment 4088078
> 
> 
> ...


I really enjoy sour tasting strains and their smells, atm. I pulled this gg4 at 60 to try to retain as much of that sour as possible.now off to the grocery on glue. . .my bank acct is fuhkd


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I really enjoy sour tasting strains and their smells, atm. I pulled this gg4 at 60 to try to retain as much of that sour as possible.View attachment 4088153now off to the grocery on glue. . .my bank acct is fuhkd


Real GG buds have a unique look/structure..... Even before I grew it for the first time. It always tripped me out how real GG buds look similar even when grown by different people. Unlike other strains that can look completely different from grower to grower.

Looks good btw


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 11, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My roommate got Wax Liquidizer so we can use his vape box mods. I'm not impressed with it, he's had issues getting everything to mix completely. Ever have problems with that stuff?


You're supposed to warm it up first.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2018)

So I'm over here at my mother in laws for a family BBQ and to pick up lil Inda...... I'm interested to see if her step dad toked those flowers I gave him a few days ago. He may have saved them until after his surgery tomo.

I'm pretending to take a dump. I'm sure most of you know the InLaw thing. Of course we love em, but we'd rather be at home in our underwear on a Sunday afternoon.

K, I better go mingle and have a beer.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 11, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> You're supposed to warm it up first.


He does it in the microwave like the instructions say to, concentrate and liquid in a shot glass. I had him try putting it into a hot water bath the last time, after he microwaved it a couple times, and it still didn't fully dissolve. You saying to warm them up separately then mix them?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2018)

@Aeroknow have any tips for making this oil more of a liquid for a Vape? 

I'm guna go out on a limb and say it's not as easy as it sounds. I've seen you working on it for a while now to get it just right.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @Aeroknow have any tips for making this oil more of a liquid for a Vape?
> 
> I'm guna go out on a limb and say it's not as easy as it sounds. I've seen you working on it for a while now to get it just right.


Decarbing the wax/shatter or rosin first helps quite a bit. With decarbed shatter or rosin I can get by with a 1:1 using wax liquidizer in my tanks on a box mod. I like the baby beast tank.

You will also first need to winterize the shatter or rosin, if it hasn’t been yet, if you put that solution into cartridges, otherwize they’ll fail.

I’ve upgraded to uncut distillate in CCell cartridges. If I do cut it with something it’s with around 5% terps.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 12, 2018)

Just got to out of the hospital from dropping off to cancer patients......if you guess ((Exactly)) what's in the bag it's yours.




After this I'm off to pick up my lil guy for school and go to work.


Note: Just so everyone knows, I do not keep my flowers,oil, or anything at my house where my kids are. My kids don't even know I smoke cigarettes. I know it's rediculous an alcoholic can have his /her kids with no issue. I just wanted to clear that up ....and it's actually the reason I don't smoke much at all anymore...... My sis lives in her own apartment I had built on my property, so her MJ Meds are locked up in her house away from the kids..... I don't sell, I give it to all my patients free. I work a normal job on my families ranches to pay my rent and all my bills. I just wanted to clear that up for anyone who doesn't know me.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Just got to out of the hospital from dropping off to cancer patients......if you guess ((Exactly)) what's in the bag it's yours.
> 
> View attachment 4088491


Bacon


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Bacon


You cheated ......you fuckin cheated 


Disqualified


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Bacon


Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> right here next to me


yeah i was sipping a little jim beam when i put that....lol....

had a few friends over that night we were playing dominos, kinda glad i won...hehe


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's funny, you can always tell a stoners lighter
> View attachment 4088078
> 
> 
> ...


sour D is a very interesting plant i must say


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Just got to out of the hospital from dropping off to cancer patients......if you guess ((Exactly)) what's in the bag it's yours.
> 
> View attachment 4088491
> 
> ...


i always try to kinda my little ones away from when i smoke, and if we have get togethers we always smoke away from the kids, porch, car awning area, etc

when i first married my wife now, told my step daughter that if she want to smoke, she need to have the balls to smoke infront of me instead of hiding it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Just got to out of the hospital from dropping off to cancer patients......if you guess ((Exactly)) what's in the bag it's yours.
> 
> View attachment 4088491
> 
> ...


Human head?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Human head?


I don't know what's more strange about your guess Chunky ....The guess itself ....or the fact I said if someone guessed it exactly they could have it ....lol 

Is there something your not telling us buddy.


BTW.....How did your plant you had out on the porch turn out?..... That super bushy one you were playing around with last season.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i always try to kinda my little ones away from when i smoke, and if we have get togethers we always smoke away from the kids, porch, car awning area, etc
> 
> when i first married my wife now, told my step daughter that if she want to smoke, she need to have the balls to smoke infront of me instead of hiding it.


I figure they'll have plenty of situations as they get older to make their own decisions. I don't want them to think smoking is cool or ok just because dad does it..... I hate cigarettes and don't wish this habit on anyone ..... As far as pot goes they can learn about it on their own later in life .... I'm in no rush for them to grow up or have to make any of those decisions..... I hope neither of my kids ever feel the need or want to smoke either of those TBH...... I can guarantee they won't do either of those things because of me. I'm actually trying to quit smoking..... I'm down to a pack of Ultra light 72's lasting me a week or more .....fucking cigarettes


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 12, 2018)

Did you search the bushes yet? I need you to do it pretty soon. I've been up all night waiting and need to sleep. Thank you.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 12, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Did you search the bushes yet? I need you to do it pretty soon. I've been up all night waiting and need to sleep. Thank you.


Oh that's right the bushes... I passed by them 4 times today ....they are still there and bushy.... I'm afraid work and being a parent of two small monsters has put operation Bush Diver on pause.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Oh that's right the bushes... I passed by them 4 times today ....they are still there and bushy.... I'm afraid work and being a parent of two small monsters has put *operation Bush Diver* on pause.


^^^^^^ The military could use your services. That sounds much more interesting than


----------



## Bareback (Feb 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> ^^^^^^ The military could use your services. That sounds much more interesting than


Was they're not a Bush involved in that too.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Was they're not a Bush involved in that too.


My point exactly, there was zero excuse for the lousy nomenclature!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Oh that's right the bushes... I passed by them 4 times today


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 12, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 12, 2018)

Well it's time for me to call it a night. I've gotta get up at 4am tomo. I fucking hate Tuesday mornings.

Night everyone


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I don't know what's more strange about your guess Chunky ....The guess itself ....or the fact I said if someone guessed it exactly they could have it ....lol
> 
> Is there something your not telling us buddy.
> 
> ...


That plant was a bitch to trim, but the bud was good. I'm starting to like smaller plants...


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That plant was a bitch to trim, but the bud was good. I'm starting to like smaller plants...


Me to bro...... If had my choice I'd never get up on the ladder again. I hate carrying the ladder around to LST my girls.... I tried a few things last year on some extras I had and was pretty satisfied with the results.... For small ass plants they yielded pretty decent.
 
It ended up looking pretty sweet when it was all done .... Had the 4 main colas in each corner and about 30 in the middle .....I'm guna play around with a bunch like this inside the green houses this year.... The one in the pic was an extra I stuck into a small smart pot and played around with throughout the season.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Me to bro...... If had my choice I'd never get up on the ladder again. I hate carrying the ladder around to LST my girls.... I tried a few things last year on some extras I had and was pretty satisfied with the results.... For small ass plants they yielded pretty decent.
> View attachment 4089077
> It ended up looking pretty sweet when it was all done .... Had the 4 main colas in each corner and about 30 in the middle .....I'm guna play around with a bunch like this inside the green houses this year.... The one in the pic was an extra I stuck into a small smart pot and played around with throughout the season.


Looks beautiful Inda, your not playing even when you're just playing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Me to bro...... If had my choice I'd never get up on the ladder again. I hate carrying the ladder around to LST my girls.... I tried a few things last year on some extras I had and was pretty satisfied with the results.... For small ass plants they yielded pretty decent.
> View attachment 4089077
> It ended up looking pretty sweet when it was all done .... Had the 4 main colas in each corner and about 30 in the middle .....I'm guna play around with a bunch like this inside the green houses this year.... The one in the pic was an extra I stuck into a small smart pot and played around with throughout the season.


jebus man, those look wonderful. Kinda looks like the one i had hermie on me not to long ago. Still playing with that SOB btw.....see what it looks like and what it can do. 

Y is it, i love the structure of these plants so much, heck i dunno, every time i play with one everyone is different in some fashion or forum......make me wonder........

another question is why am i up this damn early.....oh that's right....work....crap


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 13, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Looks beautiful Inda, your not playing even when you're just playing.


Honestly having extra lil plants over the years has made me realize.....sometimes leaving them alone is the best thing for them.... Other than me playing around with topping and training that plant seen very little attention from me ..... My brother in law watered her more than I did ..... And that was in soil that was my first attempt at recycling soil last year ..... Gary Goodson actually gave me a few tips on an easy mix. Now I just gotta replicate the results I got over and over and I won't have to buy soil each year. I fed that plant very little during flower only ..... I'd save big time on nutrients and soil if I can get this recycling thing down..... Gave all the bud from those extra plants to my brother in law and he loves it. I'm curious to see what results I get from using that recycled soil again this year .... Ive gotta hit Gar up again and see if I ammend it the same as last time or less...... I guess if were always learning something new it keeps it interesting.

I honestly have more fun playing around with these little experiments than I do in the green houses.
I guess it's because it doesn't matter if something goes wrong IDK


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 13, 2018)

Well I just got invited to a BBQ tomorrow with the owner of 10 shops very close to my area. I'm curious to see what's up and I figure I owe them a showing for te trouble they went through to find me. These people have been trying for some time to talk with me.....Free BBQ


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Well I just got invited to a BBQ tomorrow with the owner of 10 shops very close to my area. I'm curious to see what's up and I figure I owe them a showing for te trouble they went through to find me. These people have been trying for some time to talk with me.....Free BBQ


did someone say BBQ???


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 13, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> did someone say BBQ???


I would kill for some free BBQ. I had a pork shoulder in the smoker all day yesterday and it turned out pretty good


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 13, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> I would kill for some free BBQ. I had a pork shoulder in the smoker all day yesterday and it turned out pretty good


killer

i love bbqing, do some myself......pork ribs, beef ribs, pork butt, brisket...i have alot of fun with a good smoker as well....


----------



## vostok (Feb 13, 2018)

_My sis has cerebral palsy and MMJ has kept her seizures in check for many many years now. 
She is the whole reason I started growing many years ago._

*its the weight and the neck twist thats the more concern here:*


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Well I just got invited to a BBQ tomorrow with the owner of 10 shops very close to my area. I'm curious to see what's up and I figure I owe them a showing for te trouble they went through to find me. These people have been trying for some time to talk with me.....Free BBQ


Wait, you want to be found


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, you want to be found


No.... Not at all, But free BBQ 

I'm sure it's guna be the normal .....WE!! Can make make money talk...... I've never personally had anything to do with these sorts of things..... I'm just a smidge impressed with how they actually got ahold of me ....((The Grape Vine))

Basically free BBQ and a favor to a family member who I respect a lot is why il be attending. 

Free BBQ

I'm very content with being off the radar and plan on staying that way. I've dodged these people for the simple fact I have nothing to offer. What's mine is mine and I don't know these people. I haven't heard anything terrible about them.

Did I mention Free BBQ

Il just pop in as a ((FAVOR)) to my family..... and also to make sure there's no leaky faucets that need tightened up 



FREE BBQ btw


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> No.... Not at all, But free BBQ
> 
> I'm sure it's guna be the normal .....WE!! Can make make money talk...... I've never personally had anything to do with these sorts of things..... I'm just a smidge impressed with how they actually got ahold of me ....((The Grape Vine))
> 
> ...


Pics of the meat


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Pics of the meat


It's at noon tomo .....so of course pics.

Maybe I can sneak some pics of stuff I'm not suppose to ..... Like stuff we all know about already.

And No....I'm not driving my own car.

We think alike


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 13, 2018)

All done getting the boys to bed earlier after getting home. Time for bed finally.

I trimmed up some long cured OG and a few others to take to the BBQ tomo.
 
This stuff smells fucking amazing, between trimming this and the GG4 ...it was an amazing heavy ass smell filling up the room.... Love that heavy OGK coffee scent mixed with that GG as well. It was a stoner Starbucks scent like nothing I've smelt before ....Fucking Awesome is what it was.
 
OGK up close ....not a very clear pic, but she's frosty as hell and one I'd reach for if someone asked for my strongest for sure.



Night everyone.....should have some of that indoor Gelato to post real soon.... FROSTY AF 

Nite...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4089487


LOL is there a difference?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL is there a difference?


honestly i dunno....lol.....sure comes close...

that remind me i have some cornish hens??? hmmm

naw ya made me hungry ....crap.....and its not even lunch yet......


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> honestly i dunno....lol.....sure comes close...
> 
> that remind me i have some cornish hens??? hmmm
> 
> naw ya made me hungry ....crap.....and its not even lunch yet......


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4089487


As this BBQ gets closer I'm second guessing even going.... I don't even know if............dare I say...... free BBQ catered in by the one of the best places around.........is worth me going.

Will see, I'm not sure what they would even want with me. I'm just an average hobby grower who had one plant named baby Gary last season. I might grow two plants this year.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> As this BBQ gets closer I'm second guessing even going.... I don't even know if............dare I say...... free BBQ catered in by the one of the best places around.........is worth me going.
> 
> Will see, I'm not sure what they would even want with me. I'm just an average hobby grower who had one plant named baby Gary last season. I might grow two plants this year.


eh, just keep cool, eat some good food....just keep your eyes and ears open.....that's what i have to do sometimes.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 14, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> As this BBQ gets closer I'm second guessing even going.... I don't even know if............dare I say...... free BBQ catered in by the one of the best places around.........is worth me going.
> 
> Will see, I'm not sure what they would even want with me. I'm just an average hobby grower who had one plant named baby Gary last season. I might grow two plants this year.


Be on guard.....they probably want to steal Fuck..... such a majestic beast.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 14, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Be on guard.....they probably want to steal Fuck..... such a majestic beast.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 14, 2018)

Lunch time


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4089674
> 
> Lunch time


that's after work fuckery right there........


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 14, 2018)

Recently jarred POW x Blue Lemon Thai


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 14, 2018)

I planted 2 POW x BLT seeds. Here is the second plant being trimmed (different pheno). It’s frostier than the first.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> that's after work fuckery right there........


Lol....one of my trimmers made that plate during harvest a while ago....it's just stayed around in our barn kitchen ever since... It's funny how random shit ends up getting a name like it's a legit tool..lol


If you ask anyone around here where the Upperware plate is ....that's what you'll get.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 15, 2018)

Got lots of driving around to do today 









Not sure how that got there AGAIN ...damn auto correct posting videos now.

Morning everyone.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 15, 2018)

All done with driving and work for the day....even got a little done at the house.

Tomorrow is Friday .....I love Friday 


*FUCK YEAH !!!!!*


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 15, 2018)

Choices.......choices


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4090559
> Choices.......choices



Flip one of those this way brother!


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 15, 2018)

I just wanted to say ((Taco Tits)) for Bob Zmuda. I know your floating around out there somewhere.

I love you dawg.


I wana be in you ......

















Scratch that last part. 

Gotta get up early and meet with some friends/patients...then to work for a half day .....THEN FUCK OFF THE REST OF THE DAY


*FUCK YEAH !!!!!!!*






Night everyone


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 16, 2018)

Sis ain't playing on the wakie Bakie


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 16, 2018)

Baked


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 16, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I just wanted to say ((Taco Tits)) for Bob Zmuda. I know your floating around out there somewhere.
> 
> I love you dawg.
> 
> ...


Where the fuck is bobby at?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm waiting for paul harvey, with the rest of the bbq story. 

And stoned.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Where the fuck is bobby at?


Did Bob get turtled again? 
He hasn't posted since the 7th.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did Bob get turtled again?
> He hasn't posted since the 7th.


I don't' know, I hope not.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did Bob get turtled again?
> He hasn't posted since the 7th.


 
He got clipped


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 17, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4091218
> He got clipped
> View attachment 4091221


RIP BZ ...... Wait until BZ 2.0 comes back and breaks it off in they ass even worse.

He made the biggest shit talkers cry until he was banned....LMAO...Pussies.....A dude that actually shared some of the best flowers on here.....Gets banned

Smh .....If Bob actually felt the need to go after someone...it's because they truly deserved it....il always have a place on my lap for Bob. I'm just puzzled why the people who endlessly jump from thread to thread talking shit.....and have never talked or even shared a crumb of weed.....are left alone.......Wait, it's a weed site. Let's ban the actual growers, because that makes more sense than doing the obvious...which is banning the people doing the same thing Bob got banned for. Except,they do it constantly on a much larger scale.....Oh, and they don't grow..

The politics of Riu are just as bad as the politics in Riu.

I could care less tbh.... But it's not like it's not painfully obvious what's going on.


Morning everyone.






Hi @mr sunshine, I took a shit this morning and thought about you.
#NoHomo......Obvioisly


I thought about you when I was going pee two days ago to.
#NoHomo


I humped a yellow stuffed animal bird. It reminded me of you.
#NoHomo


I got a chub putting my hand into the (bottom) of a yellow puppet......you're yellow.
#NoHomo



Oh, I was guna ask you about your shopping cart plans for 2018. But then I realized how #Homo it sounds for me to ask that....

My bad


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> RIP BZ ...... Wait until BZ 2.0 comes back and breaks it off in they ass even worse.
> 
> He made the biggest shit talkers cry until he was banned....LMAO...Pussies.....A dude that actually shared some of the best flowers on here.....Gets banned
> 
> ...


++ rep and amen


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 17, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> RIP BZ ...... Wait until BZ 2.0 comes back and breaks it off in they ass even worse.
> 
> He made the biggest shit talkers cry until he was banned....LMAO...Pussies.....A dude that actually shared some of the best flowers on here.....Gets banned
> 
> ...


I think of you when I jackoff. #homo


I'm gunna plant some drugs in those those carts late june...


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 17, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Hi @mr sunshine, I took a shit this morning and thought about you.
> #NoHomo......Obvioisly
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 17, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> He got me last week for saying, " fuck that bitch".


Have you changed your behavior to please big brother?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you changed your behavior to please big brother?


This is at least my 15th warning.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 17, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


>



LOL


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 17, 2018)

I got banned once, pretty sure I'm the only member that's gotten banned and came back. Besides dyna ryda, I miss that guy.. he would always say ," you know the best weed is grown in California, right?"


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 17, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I got banned once, pretty sure I'm the only member that's gotten banned and came back. Besides dyna ryda, I miss that guy.. he would always say ," you know the best weed is grown in California, right?"


I've never seen any questionable behavior from you Sunshine.

I think they're just scared of your big puffy dick.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 17, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I've never seen any questionable behavior from you Sunshine.
> 
> I think they're just scared of your big puffy dick.


I've always shown everyone great respect. Even those pussy ass muthafuckers that don't deserve it. When I got banned I was in a bad way. Dyna was feeding me drugs and injecting steroids into my dick vain. After I got popped I was offered a deal. They wanted me to teach the masses how to grow. I took the deal and now I work at jack in the box.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 17, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I've always shown everyone great respect. Even those pussy ass muthafuckers that don't deserve it. When I got baneed I was in a bad way. Dyna was feeding me drugs and injecting steroids into my dick vain. After I got popped I was offered a deal. They wanted me to teach the masses how to grow. I took the deal and now I work at jack in the box.


LOL.

But does the disposable pen work?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 18, 2018)

I think I'm guna have to teach the newish neighbor a lesson on proper pet ownership/etiquette ...... I can usually dodge idiots.....but when they think they can mess with the little sleep I do get........

It's lesson time Inda style...... I would give a verbal warning....but I'm afraid that will only show them where to go later on.....my sleep is very precious....my property is very clean....my wife is very content ...... When any of these things are troubled bothered by others ....it upsets me in a special kinda way....kinda like driving through my leaf piles for fun...I made that not fun...... So now,I'm guna show another extremely rude neighbor what happens when you like to be super loud and let your animals destroy my property and chase my cats around barking in my yard at damn near midnight....... I will not hurt their animals..... But I will certainly send a very strong message their way.... When momma is upset and the baby gets scared and woke up...all bets are off. Usually momma is the voice of reason. But she knows when worse comes to worse ....all she has to say is....Daddy ,isn't there something you could do.


Oh yes my dear,oh yes there is. 



Keep in mind I live in the country....so it's not like we live rite next to eachother.....smh


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 18, 2018)

If anyone see's @radrolley around....tell him he's a pussy....it's obvious the cops took his weed because even they hate schwagg.

The real question is how many Dix can fit in his mouth.

*YER *my new friend.....


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Feb 18, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I've always shown everyone great respect. Even those pussy ass muthafuckers that don't deserve it. When I got banned I was in a bad way. Dyna was feeding me drugs and injecting steroids into my dick vain. After I got popped I was offered a deal. They wanted me to teach the masses how to grow. I took the deal and now I work at jack in the box.


Weak Sauce bro. Pinworm showed me how to inject a speedball into the main vein under my cock... but yeah Dyna was cool people.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I think I'm guna have to teach the newish neighbor a lesson on proper pet ownership/etiquette ...... I can usually dodge idiots.....but when they think they can mess with the little sleep I do get........
> 
> It's lesson time Inda style...... I would give a verbal warning....but I'm afraid that will only show them where to go later on.....my sleep is very precious....my property is very clean....my wife is very content ...... When any of these things are troubled bothered by others ....it upsets me in a special kinda way....kinda like driving through my leaf piles for fun...I made that not fun...... So now,I'm guna show another extremely rude neighbor what happens when you like to be super loud and let your animals destroy my property and chase my cats around barking in my yard at damn near midnight....... I will not hurt their animals..... But I will certainly send a very strong message their way.... When momma is upset and the baby gets scared and woke up...all bets are off. Usually momma is the voice of reason. But she knows when worse comes to worse ....all she has to say is....Daddy ,isn't there something you could do.
> 
> ...


*"Never let the fuckers see you coming"*
George Hayduke

https://www.thriftbooks.com/a/george-hayduke/213138/


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 18, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I think I'm guna have to teach the newish neighbor a lesson on proper pet ownership/etiquette ...... I can usually dodge idiots.....but when they think they can mess with the little sleep I do get........
> 
> It's lesson time Inda style...... I would give a verbal warning....but I'm afraid that will only show them where to go later on.....my sleep is very precious....my property is very clean....my wife is very content ...... When any of these things are troubled bothered by others ....it upsets me in a special kinda way....kinda like driving through my leaf piles for fun...I made that not fun...... So now,I'm guna show another extremely rude neighbor what happens when you like to be super loud and let your animals destroy my property and chase my cats around barking in my yard at damn near midnight....... I will not hurt their animals..... But I will certainly send a very strong message their way.... When momma is upset and the baby gets scared and woke up...all bets are off. Usually momma is the voice of reason. But she knows when worse comes to worse ....all she has to say is....Daddy ,isn't there something you could do.
> 
> ...


What's the plan?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 18, 2018)

Early morning attack, toss one of these in thier yard. 





And a handful of these


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 18, 2018)

@Jimmyjonestoo it wouldn't let me quote you.....here's some plans for thy neighbor.

A few subtle things at first.
  


 

   

If none of those work. Il have to get serious.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 18, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Early morning attack, toss one of these in thier yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kid you not I had one in hand last night. Not that exactly. I think it was an M80.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 18, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I think I'm guna have to teach the newish neighbor a lesson on proper pet ownership/etiquette ...... I can usually dodge idiots.....but when they think they can mess with the little sleep I do get........
> 
> It's lesson time Inda style...... I would give a verbal warning....but I'm afraid that will only show them where to go later on.....my sleep is very precious....my property is very clean....my wife is very content ...... When any of these things are troubled bothered by others ....it upsets me in a special kinda way....kinda like driving through my leaf piles for fun...I made that not fun...... So now,I'm guna show another extremely rude neighbor what happens when you like to be super loud and let your animals destroy my property and chase my cats around barking in my yard at damn near midnight....... I will not hurt their animals..... But I will certainly send a very strong message their way.... When momma is upset and the baby gets scared and woke up...all bets are off. Usually momma is the voice of reason. But she knows when worse comes to worse ....all she has to say is....Daddy ,isn't there something you could do.
> 
> ...


Feed the neighbor dog a couple of cans of pumpkin pie filling. 
Won't hurt em, but they'll have uncontrollable bowel movements for at least a day.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Feed the neighbor dog a couple of cans of pumpkin pie filling.
> Won't hurt em, but they'll have uncontrollable bowel movements for at least a day.


I definitely don't want to hurt the dogs. I would if they were vicious....but it's their owners that have dropped the ball. I'm going to teach them some basics of pet ownership....and how turning your music off at 9pm is the neighborly thing to do. I was actually kinda laughing to myself. These people must have terrible luck.









I was out opening up the gate and my elderly neighbor waved me over. I swear it seemed like she's been waiting all morning to talk to me. She is also unhappy. I guess those dogs knocked her garbage cans over and spread it across her yard. I'm always very entertained when sweet old ladies get upset and start saying words that make me blush. I'm thinking a note will be my first move. Yes I will document the whole thing. HOWEVER, if any cinder blocks or sharp objects become involved. I will pretend I do not know what any of you are talking about.




So now I have to deliver a letter without them knowing....Hhhhmmmmmmm

Oh wait...... I use to sneak into that property and bone the neighbor girl all the time back in the day.

Even ran home naked once


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Feed the neighbor dog a couple of cans of pumpkin pie filling.
> Won't hurt em, but they'll have uncontrollable bowel movements for at least a day.


This is by no means an origian question but Im curious.
Do you make furniture like your avi? I like the style.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 18, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> This is by no means an origian question but Im curious.
> Do you make furniture like your avi? I like the style.


It is a good looking stool now that you say that.



But for a split second I thought you were asking me...lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 18, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> This is by no means an origian question but Im curious.
> Do you make furniture like your avi? I like the style.


My woodworking skills are marginal at best.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My woodworking skills are marginal at best.


So are mine but I keep practicing.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 18, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> It is a good looking stool now that you say that.
> 
> 
> 
> But for a split second I thought you were asking me...lol


Furniture like your avi would scare the children.










I'd commision the work for that reason alone.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Oh wait...... I use to sneak into that property and bone the neighbor girl all the time back in the day.
> 
> Even ran home naked once


LOL, those moments when you could of blown all school records?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> So are mine but I keep practicing.
> View attachment 4091918


Looks nice, Maple?


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 18, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Looks nice, Maple?


Yep, wormy maple.

That was either a lucky guess or?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2018)

I have a bedroom set full of it, made in the central valley I love it.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 18, 2018)

Boobs for Bob and whatnot


Meao Thai at 7 weeks. I'm guessing she'll double that before she's done.
 

She was thoroughly tortured as I lopped and bondage'd her up 7 days into stretch.

Doubled her size in just the first week of flower. 6 foot celling, it wasn't an option


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 18, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Boobs for Bob and whatnot
> View attachment 4091977
> 
> Meao Thai at 7 weeks. I'm guessing she'll double that before she's done.
> ...


Looks nice and frosty. Nice to see some skinny Sativa leafs for a change .....what kind of container/pot is that in?


----------



## dangledo (Feb 18, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Looks nice and frosty. Nice to see some skinny Sativa leafs for a change .....what kind of container/pot is that in?



20 gallon brute trash can.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 18, 2018)

dangledo said:


> 20 gallon brute trash can.


That's awesome...lol....I've always wanted to grow in a giant trash can.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Feb 18, 2018)

neosapien said:


>


Tear for @Big_Lou


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 18, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Tear for @Big_Lou


He left us . . . prematurely.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 18, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> He left us . . . prematurely.


Really? 

Or .......


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2018)

whose hungry...have a 'nug' for me


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 18, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Really?
> 
> Or .......


Yes, prematurely.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 19, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Yes, prematurely.


We talking just leaving RIU .....or did something happen to Lou IRL?


I'm not looking for details or anything personal. He's my buddy in here and I've been asking around.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 19, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> We talking just leaving RIU .....or did something happen to Lou IRL?
> 
> 
> I'm not looking for details or anything personal. He's my buddy in here and I've been asking around.


I really don't know.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 19, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I really don't know.


lol..... I'm actually relieved in a way.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> lol..... I'm actually relieved in a way.


I vaguely recall him saying he'd be scarce for the summer(last) due to work. He's a chef and said something about busy and tourists. As to why he hasn't returned, no idea. His last post was last early JUne


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I vaguely recall him saying he'd be scarce for the summer(last) due to work. He's a chef and said something about busy and tourists. As to why he hasn't returned, no idea. His last post was last early JUne


Thank SM, I use to crack up with him in the mornings. Then he just disappeared. I was just wondering if he was alright. He was an ass at times like the rest of us.... but he was good comic relief during the day..... hopefully he's just busy with work and all is well IRL.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I vaguely recall him saying he'd be scarce for the summer(last) due to work. He's a chef and said something about busy and tourists. As to why he hasn't returned, no idea. His last post was last early JUne


He's permanently disabled and doesn't work. Most of his posting was with the brain trust folks in politics. They might know where he's at. My guess is he was banned.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 19, 2018)

just smoked some sweet tooth trying to get over this flu. lots of thoughts and prayers I don't die. I hear that helps.


----------



## lokie (Feb 19, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> just smoked some sweet tooth trying to get over this flu. lots of thoughts and prayers I don't die. I hear that helps.


Sure. Not dying always helps.

I hope you're feeling better soon.

Today is the first time in the past 10 days I have felt like a normal human being.
Not up to standard yet but lots better.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 19, 2018)

lokie said:


> Sure. Not dying always helps.
> 
> I hope you're feeling better soon.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you feel better. I feel like death. I'm sure I have what my son had for the past week. I hate elementary school. it's nonstop sick in this house it seems like.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 19, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I'm glad you feel better. I feel like death. I'm sure I have what my son had for the past week. I hate elementary school. it's nonstop sick in this house it seems like.


Children are a breeding ground of germs and sickness  I've had the very good fortune of not getting most of what my wife and son get (luckily he's not in school yet) but when my niece and nephews roll around I get the urge to wear a mask. My brother's family came up for Thanksgiving and his son had a type of contagious pneumonia. I mean I didn't even know pneumonia could be contagious! But yeah feel better guys this year's flu season was a rough one.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 19, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Children are a breeding ground of germs and sickness  I've had the very good fortune of not getting most of what my wife and son get (luckily he's not in school yet) but when my niece and nephews roll around I get the urge to wear a mask. My brother's family came up for Thanksgiving and his son had a type of contagious pneumonia. I mean I didn't even know pneumonia could be contagious! But yeah feel better guys this year's flu season was a rough one.


I don't get sick often but the winter has been ruff this year. hope you stay healthy. I've felt weak as fuck. fever hit 103 today I feel okay right now but I've been asleep all day. gotta hit the water a 3am to make up for me missing today. or take the 200 fine per trap. that adds up crazy fast.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 19, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I don't get sick often but the winter has been ruff this year. hope you stay healthy. I've felt weak as fuck. fever hit 103 today I feel okay right now but I've been asleep all day. gotta hit the water a 3am to make up for me missing today. or take the 200 fine per trap. that adds up crazy fast.


If you catch the fucker's that are stealing your traps , you can give them your flu , that will teach them.

What, yes I am stoned.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 19, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I don't get sick often but the winter has been ruff this year. hope you stay healthy. I've felt weak as fuck. fever hit 103 today I feel okay right now but I've been asleep all day. gotta hit the water a 3am to make up for me missing today. or take the 200 fine per trap. that adds up crazy fast.


Damn 103 is too high! And damn 3am is too early! That's awful man rest up and stay hydrated.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 19, 2018)

Bareback said:


> If you catch the fucker's that are stealing your traps , you can give them your flu , that will teach them.
> 
> What, yes I am stoned.


believe me I'll be kissing on the lips. funny thing is I haven't seen any of them since that day.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 19, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Damn 103 is too high! And damn 3am is too early! That's awful man rest up and stay hydrated.


I was told 103 is normal for a adult. 3am is 2 hours earlier then normal but traps can't sit for more that 24 hours without a fine.if the wardens or guards are out. I could risk it but have never had a violation and dont plan on it any time soon.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 19, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I was told 103 is normal for a adult.


Are you a dog?


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Are you a dog?


I've been told worse.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2018)

LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 20, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> He's permanently disabled and doesn't work. Most of his posting was with the brain trust folks in politics. They might know where he's at. My guess is he was banned.


wouldn't surprise me if you ratted him out.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 20, 2018)

@lokie
@jacksmuff

Hope you guys are feeling better. I was sick AF a few weeks back. I also blame it on the kids....little shit heads.


There's one now....Just look at em .....full of germs .....and il gladly except every one.


Hope you guys feel better


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> wouldn't surprise me if you ratted him out.





fdd2blk said:


> You sure are bitter, ever since I ran Lou off.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 21, 2018)

How sweet, you're thinking of Me.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @lokie
> @jacksmuff
> 
> Hope you guys are feeling better. I was sick AF a few weeks back. I also blame it on the kids....little shit heads.
> ...


feeling much better today. after days of laying in bed I'm learning how to walk again.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 21, 2018)

This Bubba is magical it disappears fast.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> This Bubba is magical it disappears fast.
> View attachment 4093606


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 21, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> feeling much better today. after days of laying in bed I'm learning how to walk again.


The baby is gonna shit all over the guy's hand lol


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> The baby is gonna shit all over the guy's hand lol


You ever see that lady that would swing infants around by there leg,arm toss em in the air ....just weird ass shit .


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> This Bubba is magical it disappears fast.
> View attachment 4093606


why does that not surprise me...lol

bubba goes for major in my area....


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> You ever see that lady that would swing infants around by there leg,arm toss em in the air ....just weird ass shit .


Like playing "airplane"? You hold an arm and leg and spin around with the baby as a little plane. I did that with one of my daughters,she was maybe 6 months old, she liked it . She was naked after a bath and wanted to do it so I started spinning her and she began to shit, flinging poop in a circle. Her mom got covered, she wasn't happy LOL


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2018)

dangledo said:


> 20 gallon brute trash can.


killer love a good trash can grow....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> That's awesome...lol....I've always wanted to grow in a giant trash can.


you should, i got one for seedling for outside....think my wife is gonna steal it for her tomatos this season.....

it's amazing what you find at the dollar store...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> you should, i got one for seedling for outside....think my wife is gonna steal it for her tomatos this season.....
> 
> it's amazing what you find at the dollar store...


Last year I grew tomatoes in a big plastic tub from wal-mart and they kicked some serious butt. 
Roots so thick, they were showing on top. 
I used a tomato cage and the plants literally pulled it over and crushed it!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Last year I grew tomatoes in a big plastic tub from wal-mart and they kicked some serious butt.
> Roots so thick, they were showing on top.
> I used a tomato cage and the plants literally pulled it over and crushed it!


yeah i remember we were talking about that one time.....you have a pic of that tube....i'll be going there this weekend to browse through the garden section.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2018)

Litterally i just took a 30 gallon outside trash can that i bought for $15....noticed it had a nice thick skin...so i cut to the top off of it....and now i'm using it to start seedling in.....keepin my fingers crossed the actuallly sprout...they usually do....


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Last year I grew tomatoes in a big plastic tub from wal-mart and they kicked some serious butt.
> Roots so thick, they were showing on top.
> I used a tomato cage and the plants literally pulled it over and crushed it!


I've been growing purple potatoes in a trash can for a few years; use the old soil from weed pots. When ready, just tip it over, sort through the taters for keepers and recycle the soil into garden. Set up the can again with the soil after weed harvest and re-plant the tiny taters from last time. I like the purple taters and at $3.99/lb it's well worth it


----------



## Bareback (Feb 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @lokie
> @jacksmuff
> 
> Hope you guys are feeling better. I was sick AF a few weeks back. I also blame it on the kids....little shit heads.
> ...



Chunker is gangsta AF, love those shades, tooling around on his ride, all camoed out. Lol

How's momma feeling, better I hope.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 21, 2018)

I hate being out of bud. But I love how productive I am when I am 
Out of bud and harvest is weeks away  #firstworldproblems


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Like playing "airplane"? You hold an arm and leg and spin around with the baby as a little plane. I did that with one of my daughters,she was maybe 6 months old, she liked it . She was naked after a bath and wanted to do it so I started spinning her and she began to shit, flinging poop in a circle. Her mom got covered, she wasn't happy LOL


Oh yeah I swing my boys around and do all kinds of fun stuff with em .....but this lady would swing very tiny babies by one leg and I'm talkin hard SM ....put it this way the news caught wind of her tactics and was interviewing her about wether it's abusive or not .....il find the vid ....cringy shit .....she said it helped the baby develop or some shit ....If you saw someone doing this you'd take the baby away ....lemme see if I can find it


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> The baby is gonna shit all over the guy's hand lol


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


>


Holy. Mother. Of. God. This guy's funny as hell, but that is just terrifying. I'll swing my son around and toss him way up in the air but I can honestly say I've never swung him around like a stretchy rag doll.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> she said it helped the baby develop or some shit ....If you saw someone doing this you'd take the baby away ....lemme see if I can find it


This just reminded me for some weird random reason. I was in KC with my wife and we didn't have my son in the car. Just the car seat, so I had this brilliant idea that when we got to a really high volume red light I would start just screaming and shaking the car seat  And then my wife pointed out that if I saw someone doing that what would I do; fucking end them. So I decided against it. One of those funny in theory but NOT funny in reality ideas I have so many of.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


>


Jesus Christ! You're right Inda, I'd take the baby and deck that bitch. She's gonna dislocate major joints, babies have soft bones. Note the baby wasn't liking it.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 21, 2018)

Fu


Singlemalt said:


> Jesus Christ! You're right Inda, I'd take the baby and deck that bitch. She's gonna dislocate major joints, babies have soft bones. Note the baby wasn't liking it.


I knew you would .....crazy ass bitch


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Jesus Christ! You're right Inda, I'd take the baby and deck that bitch. She's gonna dislocate major joints, babies have soft bones. Note the baby wasn't liking it.


No shit man, no way she's not dislocating mad joints and causing serious damage. Russia, where political dissent means black site prisons and abusing babies is a fun beachside activity.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 21, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Holy. Mother. Of. God. This guy's funny as hell, but that is just terrifying. I'll swing my son around and toss him way up in the air but I can honestly say I've never swung him around like a stretchy rag doll.


When I first saw this lady on TV. Me and momma couldn't even watch the whole thing. I found the video and just watched enough to make sure it was the right/wrong one......wrong in so many ways....I can't even watch that shit....smh


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 21, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> No shit man, no way she's not dislocating mad joints and causing serious damage. Russia, where political dissent means black site prisons and abusing babies is a fun beachside activity.


Reddan has a decent excuse for believing the earth is flat. He definitely was tossed around as a baby.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 21, 2018)

LOL


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> When I first saw this lady on TV. Me and momma couldn't even watch the whole thing. I found the video and just watched enough to make sure it was the right/wrong one......wrong in so many ways....I can't even watch that shit....smh


Yeah it makes your gut twist up man. One day in my wife's EMT course they covered child abuse and she just came home and hugged me. Didn't say a word. Some of the stories, pictures. It's enough to make you sick to your stomach it's insane.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i remember we were talking about that one time.....you have a pic of that tube....i'll be going there this weekend to browse through the garden section.....


Here ya go. 
It's got holes in the bottom and a few on the sides.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Here ya go.
> It's got holes in the bottom and a few on the sides.
> View attachment 4093812


Dude, we should do a trash can grow instead of a party cup.

I bet I could grow a fuckin monster in one of those. I'd have to water it twice a day by the end.But guaranteed monster. I have two just like that,except red.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Jesus Christ! You're right Inda, I'd take the baby and deck that bitch. She's gonna dislocate major joints, babies have soft bones. Note the baby wasn't liking it.


C1 dislocation in an infant. She should be arrested for attempted murder.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> C1 dislocation in an infant. She should be arrested for attempted murder.


When I saw C1,I immediately thought weed talk.....yes I smoked today.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 21, 2018)

I was watching family feud and the question was.. what job would have people bending over alot? dude says "a stripper," he was wrong. then the other guys says "a minor"... lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 21, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I was watching family feud and the question was.. what job would have people bending over alot? dude says "a stripper," he was wrong. then the other guys says "a minor"... lol.


LOL, My son, it used to be harvesting row crops,"stoop labor" and Caesar Chavez ended it with the mere demand of long handled hoes(not whores)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, My son, it used to be harvesting row crops,"stoop labor" and Caesar Chavez ended it with the mere demand of long handled hoes(not whores)


As a youngster in the 60's living up north our whole family would commercially harvest potatoes by hand.
Follow the potato harvester machine & fill 25-30 gal baskets that were dropped off by a truck in the field.
.25 cents per basket - wanna talk about a back ache?

We wern't getting rich by any means but it put food on the table.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, My son, it used to be harvesting row crops,"stoop labor" and Caesar Chavez ended it with the mere demand of long handled hoes(not whores)


Every Caesar I've known is a horny muthafucker. Jacking off with mayonnaise horny. I'm talking masterbating with one hand while he's rubbing his greased up asshole with the other. while he watches porn and is talking on a chatline.(speakerphone).


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 21, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Every Caesar I've known is a horny muthafucker. Jacking off with mayonnaise horny. I'm talking masterbating with one hand while he's rubbing his greased up asshole with the other. while he watches porn and is talking on a chatline.(speakerphone).


Only two caesers I've known. One created an empire, other one was a douchebag about my dog.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 21, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Only two caesers I've known. One created an empire, other one was a douchebag about my dog.


Bummer to hear someone was a dick to your dog.
I have two Caesers in my life - one is a friend that goes back about 18 years & I'd trust my life to.
The other is a salad dressing that I'd trust my lettuce to. : )


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 21, 2018)

Just little caesers for me ......oh and my body building buddy from back in the day..... Oddly they were both known as little caeser to me ...((shrugg))


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bummer to hear someone was a dick to your dog.
> I have two Caesers in my life - one is a friend that goes back about 18 years & I'd trust my life to.
> The other is a salad dressing that I'd trust my lettuce to. : )


That's my favorite kind of salad with pizza.......


Weird


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> That's my favorite kind of salad with pizza.......
> 
> 
> Weird


But ranch dressing on the pizza right?
Other wise I'll have to take out a contract on your "just one little bud" ass.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 22, 2018)

A little bedtime Blueberry in my daily driver...


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 22, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> A little bedtime Blueberry in my daily driver...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094056


Thank you Tyler...... I honestly don't care if my thread gets shut down .... But I at least want it to be for a cool reason....not the same old boring bullshit.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 22, 2018)

Can we keep the daily nugs going?

Plant still ripening but getting close.

Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai from hidden seed found in lower bud. Don’t see many stress seeds anymore and I really liked the buds this seed came from so here is an s-1 plant. 

Came out different but similar. 

   

She was a bit nutrient shy and I burned her a bit. But the buds are still pretty. Lol.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 22, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Can we keep the daily nugs going?
> 
> Plant still ripening but getting close.
> 
> ...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 22, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


>



Not sure how to take this response........


But I keep looking at it


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 22, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Not sure how to take this response........
> 
> 
> But I keep looking at it


don't think about it just take it.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 22, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Can we keep the daily nugs going?
> 
> Plant still ripening but getting close.
> 
> ...


 Awesome work. keep us posted please! I wana see the first packed bowl of that. 

So you found a single seed down low correct?

I was helping a buddy trim a few years back and found 3 seeds in some fire lemon ...I kept the beans but was unsure if it was worth popping. Does it raise the chances of issues if it's literally just a couple beans off of an entire plant?

Seriously beautiful buds


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 22, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Awesome work. keep us posted please! I wana see the first packed bowl of that.
> 
> So you found a single seed down low correct?
> 
> ...



Thanks very much 

Yes I only found one seed when I cut up a bud. I guess there could be more in others stash. 

I keep and plant my s-1’s from time to time and actually have had more nutrient sensitive or weak/weird growing phenos and never any nanners. Most plants are fine. And although never have been identicle to the mother some have been very similar. 

Here is a pic of the mother plant which I posted here in the frostiest bud thread.

 
She had a bit more Lemon Thai structure but a full very potent head and body high that lasted for hours. And a berry/ fuel flavor and smell.


----------



## lokie (Feb 22, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Not sure how to take this response........
> 
> 
> But I keep looking at it


I hope she never finds what ever it was that is lost.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 22, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks very much
> 
> Yes I only found one seed when I cut up a bud. I guess there could be more in others stash.
> 
> ...


Mother and daughter look nice, even the fan leaves have frost. Have you got any pics of the whole plant or room full, I'd like to see'em.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 22, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks very much
> 
> Yes I only found one seed when I cut up a bud. I guess there could be more in others stash.
> 
> ...


When the frost starts stacking up and crawling out to the ends of the water leaf........you know it's guna be some yummy shit..... I grow lots of the same strains personally. I do this mostly because my patients want me to.....and because I know its some proper good smoke. I do try new strains every year. I have one greenhouse i use just to grow new strains,seeds, clones from friends etc....I rarely find anything i want to run twice tbh .... But this years line up ....if all goes well, will be epic .... I'm pretty excited to see how everything goes....... If you ever get bored and want to grow a new strain. I suggest you look into Dream Star. I got some from my clone supplier and it was awesome. I'm starting to realize that my clone supplier doesn't fuck around ..lol....I usually treat free stuff like someone else's unwanted shit tbh ..... But I've missed out on some seriously good genetics by not taking these freebies serious... The Dream Star was loved by my patients and after a long proper cure. The smell was like opening a bag of fruity pebbles and super dense buds...I also lost that SSH that was unreal awesome..... So that's two freebie strains that I'd give a testicle to have back .....and he's probably only given me 6 free strains to try over the last few years......two keepers out of 6 isn't bad at all IMO ....I've endlessly chased for tree half that good and never found it .....even the other freebies were popular ....but those two were crazy good ....The SSH was a unicorn ....I'm hoping to track it down.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Mother and daughter look nice, even the fan leaves have frost. Have you got any pics of the whole plant or room full, I'd like to see'em.



I will see what I have an post some. Thanks.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 22, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> When the frost starts stacking up and crawling out to the ends of the water leaf........you know it's guna be some yummy shit..... I grow lots of the same strains personally. I do this mostly because my patients want me to.....and because I know its some proper good smoke. I do try new strains every year. I have one greenhouse i use just to grow new strains,seeds, clones from friends etc....I rarely find anything i want to run twice tbh .... But this years line up ....if all goes well, will be epic .... I'm pretty excited to see how everything goes....... If you ever get bored and want to grow a new strain. I suggest you look into Dream Star. I got some from my clone supplier and it was awesome. I'm starting to realize that my clone supplier doesn't fuck around ..lol....I usually treat free stuff like someone else's unwanted shit tbh ..... But I've missed out on some seriously good genetics by not taking these freebies serious... The Dream Star was loved by my patients and after a long proper cure. The smell was like opening a bag of fruity pebbles and super dense buds...I also lost that SSH that was unreal awesome..... So that's two freebie strains that I'd give a testicle to have back .....and he's probably only given me 6 free strains to try over the last few years......two keepers out of 6 isn't bad at all IMO ....I've endlessly chased for tree half that good and never found it .....even the other freebies were popular ....but those two were crazy good ....The SSH was a unicorn ....I'm hoping to track it down.



I haven’t brought any outside clones in as part of my pest prevention efforts. I only grow in a couple of spare bedrooms in my house. And I have been running only 12 plants under patient rules so I use feminized seeds. 

I developed a great relationship with the breeder of CH9 Seeds and he liked my pics and used them in his promotions the last couple of years and in return has shared some fantastic seeds he has gotten from other breeders and some of his own personal projects. 

I am lucky enough to have some shanti critical mass he feminized in his own garden and some Herijuana x Jack with original Motarebel (woodhorse) heri and the old Sensei Jack Herrer in it. For example. 

Of course I investigate all tips I get for new plants too. 

I mix in other recommended and gifted strains to keep a variety. I harvest a plant every week or two at least.


And we make coconut oil out of the trim and small or loose buds from a bunch of different plants for the best mix of canabanoids we can get in there. 

It healed Mrs. mmg’s internal cysts that have had her ill her whole life. And it keeps me going despite some chronic congenital illnesses.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I haven’t brought any outside clones in as part of my pest prevention efforts. I only grow in a couple of spare bedrooms in my house. And I have been running only 12 plants under patient rules so I use feminized seeds.
> 
> I developed a great relationship with the breeder of CH9 Seeds and he liked my pics and used them in his promotions the last couple of years and in return has shared some fantastic seeds he has gotten from other breeders and some of his own personal projects.
> 
> ...


Nice pics, I have CH9 Blue Lemon Thai seed. Maybe it's time to pop it.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 22, 2018)

Wakey bakey with some Nepali og x Kali diesel


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 22, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Wakey bakey with some Nepali og x Kali diesel
> 
> View attachment 4094143


I'd say it looks like fire. but it looks more like ice.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 22, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Wakey bakey with some Nepali og x Kali diesel
> 
> View attachment 4094143



Sweet!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Nice pics, I have CH9 Blue Lemon Thai seed. Maybe it's time to pop it.


Thank you. I just sprouted a pair myself. BLT is Motarebel Toxic Blue ( petrolia headstash, pg13 and ECSD) and his Lemon Thai worked and feminized by ch9. 

I have had phenos from full diesel to quite Thai like and my favorite hybrids nice and balanced with full head and body highs that last. 

And the G13 bulks it all up pretty nice. 

Babies


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 22, 2018)

Here are a few pics as asked. 


Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai shown earlier but from a couple weeks ago. Had some K issues with this s-1. 


Random shot of perpetual flower room. 
 

Blue Lemon Thai Cross (I think it’s Aroma x BLT) off to a frosty start. 


Thanks everyone. I love this shit!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2018)

you guys are make me want to go home and have a smoke.......and i just got to work too...

on a side note, i made a vet very happy last night......


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 22, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> you guys are make me want to go home and have a smoke.......and i just got to work too...
> 
> on a side note, i made a vet very happy last night......



How?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Here are a few pics as asked.
> 
> 
> Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai shown earlier but from a couple weeks ago. Had some K issues with this s-1.
> ...


that's some killer stuff dude......in my area i have to take baby steps and keep under the radar...one day...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 22, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> that's some killer stuff dude......in my area i have to take baby steps and keep under the radar...one day...



Thank you. And regardless of license I have I lay very low and keep quiet out here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> How?


gave him a bag from this:  
one of 3 i found last years grow...just finished curing it too....still got a little left....plus he was an old friend


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 22, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> gave him a bag from this: View attachment 4094155
> one of 3 i found last years grow...just finished curing it too....still got a little left....plus he was an old friend


Looks yummy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2018)

it is, nice and sticky too....had a lemon smell to it

it's amazing what you find in a bag of seeds....

speaking of wife found my "cousin it"


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Here ya go.
> It's got holes in the bottom and a few on the sides.
> View attachment 4093812


Killer, yes i have seen those....not neccesarily at walmart though, even though i will look....

i usually find those at the local feed store, they actually use them to feed horses, etc....

 
made 2 of these last year.....gave on to my mom, and the other i still have, been using it for starting seedlings outside.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 22, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Killer, yes i have seen those....not neccesarily at walmart though, even though i will look....
> 
> i usually find those at the local feed store, they actually use them to feed horses, etc....
> 
> ...


Dig the slippers.
Old Friends?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dig the slippers.
> Old Friends?


thanks wear those all the time....

yeah we was a friend from high school, me and him parted ways but we kept in touch...he joined the military marine branch, last time we has sat down and talked he was getting shipped to the first desert storm, then he got transfered somewhere else. The next i knew he was in Iraq in that arena (without saying to much), then he got transfered again into Afganistan....he finally got out.....and we got back in touch with each other again. While we were having a few beers one night, he started tell me stories of what he went through without giving me alot of info, so i asked him if he smoke now, or if he could.....he say yeah....so i broke out a smoke and we sat there reliving old times....well he came back last night and wanted to talk...told me he was nervous, wasn't sleeping good...etc etc...he said the last time he was around we had that smoke, he slept like a baby and was ok, then he asked me if i had anymore of that same stuff...i said sure i do..what up....he proceeded to tell me more things...i told him "dude, here...and i just gave him a bag of it, enough to last him a while, use as needed purpose kinda of thing" he just gave me a big hug and smiled.....

made me feel good i could help him...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 22, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Killer, yes i have seen those....not neccesarily at walmart though, even though i will look....
> 
> i usually find those at the local feed store, they actually use them to feed horses, etc....
> 
> ...


Nice!
I normally set my tub in the yard near my other "herbs". The tomatoes got lots of leftover nutes. 
Outdoors I stay mostly organic and supplement with steeped nutrient teas (not actively aerated).


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bummer to hear someone was a dick to your dog.
> I have two Caesers in my life - one is a friend that goes back about 18 years & I'd trust my life to.
> The other is a salad dressing that I'd trust my lettuce to. : )


haha I was just making a reference to that dog trainer guy. If his name isn't Caeser I completely dropped the ball on that joke. But I still don't think I've posted any nugs. Here's my Pineapple chunk, she's about 30ish days in. She smells like fresh cut pineapple but a good stem rub is like blue cheese soaked in diesel fuel  

@BudmanTX That's fuckin awesome man, my brother was in the Army for just a little more than 16 years, first night he was a civilian again I got to smoke him the hell up. I gotta get me one of those tubs though. And yes. Those slippers look insanely comfortable.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2018)

Bodhi Lucky Charms, thank you Bob Zmuda! First test nugs I just tossed in the oven for a quick dry. I love my convection oven.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 22, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4090559
> Choices.......choices


Hey, those are my favorite kind of cakes!


----------



## dstroy (Feb 22, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I'm glad you feel better. I feel like death. I'm sure I have what my son had for the past week. I hate elementary school. it's nonstop sick in this house it seems like.


We all just got over the flu, I ate a lot of edibles and that made it suck less.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 22, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks wear those all the time....
> 
> yeah we was a friend from high school, me and him parted ways but we kept in touch...he joined the military marine branch, last time we has sat down and talked he was getting shipped to the first desert storm, then he got transfered somewhere else. The next i knew he was in Iraq in that arena (without saying to much), then he got transfered again into Afganistan....he finally got out.....and we got back in touch with each other again. While we were having a few beers one night, he started tell me stories of what he went through without giving me alot of info, so i asked him if he smoke now, or if he could.....he say yeah....so i broke out a smoke and we sat there reliving old times....well he came back last night and wanted to talk...told me he was nervous, wasn't sleeping good...etc etc...he said the last time he was around we had that smoke, he slept like a baby and was ok, then he asked me if i had anymore of that same stuff...i said sure i do..what up....he proceeded to tell me more things...i told him "dude, here...and i just gave him a bag of it, enough to last him a while, use as needed purpose kinda of thing" he just gave me a big hug and smiled.....
> 
> made me feel good i could help him...


Thanks for helping him out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 22, 2018)

dstroy said:


> We all just got over the flu, I ate a lot of edibles and that made it suck less.


The flu is killing a lot of people this year! 
Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Thanks for helping him out.


thank you, i appreciate that, i really do

lately my mindset has been, if i can help a person out, i'll do it.....figure it's the one of the main reasons why i do what i do......my wife seems pretty satisfied, i know my friends smile was one of the best feelings that a person who grows could see and feel.....

i wanna do more, but the forking state is so behind....it's unbelieveable really


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Bodhi Lucky Charms, thank you Bob Zmuda! First test nugs I just tossed in the oven for a quick dry. I love my convection oven.
> View attachment 4094178


someone is gonna be a happy lady......


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> haha I was just making a reference to that dog trainer guy. If his name isn't Caeser I completely dropped the ball on that joke. But I still don't think I've posted any nugs. Here's my Pineapple chunk, she's about 30ish days in. She smells like fresh cut pineapple but a good stem rub is like blue cheese soaked in diesel fuel  View attachment 4094169
> 
> @BudmanTX That's fuckin awesome man, my brother was in the Army for just a little more than 16 years, first night he was a civilian again I got to smoke him the hell up. I gotta get me one of those tubs though. And yes. Those slippers look insanely comfortable.


yeah those slippers are bitchin, i wear them all the time

glad you and your brother got together that's an awesome feeling....


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> someone is gonna be a happy lady......


I hope so. I knocked a nug off about 6 1/2 weeks and it was a hard sativa. We are on day 60 and I'm trying a test. I'll let you know LOL

PS nice slippers


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I hope so. I knocked a nug off about 6 1/2 weeks and it was a hard sativa. We are on day 60 and I'm trying a test. I'll let you know LOL
> 
> PS nice slippers


thanks....lol


----------



## Bareback (Feb 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Bodhi Lucky Charms, thank you Bob Zmuda! First test nugs I just tossed in the oven for a quick dry. I love my convection oven.
> View attachment 4094178


Ohh my......


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 22, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> thank you, i appreciate that, i really do
> 
> lately my mindset has been, if i can help a person out, i'll do it.....figure it's the one of the main reasons why i do what i do......my wife seems pretty satisfied, i know my friends smile was one of the best feelings that a person who grows could see and feel.....
> 
> i wanna do more, but the forking state is so behind....it's unbelieveable really


Nothing better than helping people out who really deserve it. I help a whole range of people out with my flowers. I don't smoke a ton like I use to.....but I enjoy the hobby and friends it has made me over the years.........The enemies have been pretty amusing to if I'm honest

I helped a vet out last season.....I had to climb on ladders and drop from a roof onto a fence into a corner filled with spiders..... He literally grew himself into a corner....long story short we ended up helping him all the way through.

I fucking hate heights,ladders,and spiders.....but I'm sure he hated being shot at even worse....I was so happy to help before I saw his Sitchy-yation .....then I was a bit less happy......still happy to help ....just less.....lol



Now I feel like I have a spider on me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 22, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks wear those all the time....
> 
> yeah we was a friend from high school, me and him parted ways but we kept in touch...he joined the military marine branch, last time we has sat down and talked he was getting shipped to the first desert storm, then he got transfered somewhere else. The next i knew he was in Iraq in that arena (without saying to much), then he got transfered again into Afganistan....he finally got out.....and we got back in touch with each other again. While we were having a few beers one night, he started tell me stories of what he went through without giving me alot of info, so i asked him if he smoke now, or if he could.....he say yeah....so i broke out a smoke and we sat there reliving old times....well he came back last night and wanted to talk...told me he was nervous, wasn't sleeping good...etc etc...he said the last time he was around we had that smoke, he slept like a baby and was ok, then he asked me if i had anymore of that same stuff...i said sure i do..what up....he proceeded to tell me more things...i told him "dude, here...and i just gave him a bag of it, enough to last him a while, use as needed purpose kinda of thing" he just gave me a big hug and smiled.....
> 
> made me feel good i could help him...


Really cool story, good on you helping (and more importantly listening).

What I meant by Old Friends was this though. 

 
The brand name is Old Friends.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But ranch dressing on the pizza right?
> Other wise I'll have to take out a contract on your "just one little bud" ass.


Yes, ranch on the pizza......Caeser salad on the side.


I may just have one single bud....but it's beautiful and "almost" done being trimmed.....almost.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 22, 2018)

+ for the Ranch.

Lol for the "almost" perfectly manicured nug.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 22, 2018)

Headed home 
     
The sky looks crazy .....
FREEZING!!! Cold to

For Cali that is ....but these pics are in China......where I live obviously.....so if any of you are stockers....Look for a guy named Inda in China.




I've said to much......SMH


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 22, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Headed home
> View attachment 4094355 View attachment 4094356 View attachment 4094357 View attachment 4094359 View attachment 4094360
> The sky looks crazy .....
> FREEZING!!! Cold to
> ...


Beautiful drive, wish I lived in China


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 22, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Headed home
> View attachment 4094355 View attachment 4094356 View attachment 4094357 View attachment 4094359 View attachment 4094360
> The sky looks crazy .....
> FREEZING!!! Cold to
> ...


Stone fruit orchards?(bottom pics)> Top ones look like nuts, almonds maybe


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Stone fruit orchards?(bottom pics)> Top ones look like nuts, almonds maybe


Have you ever seen how they get Almond milk? It's cool.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have you ever seen how they get Almond milk? It's cool.


It's sometimes very hard to find the teats, the light has to be right


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> It's sometimes very hard to find the teats, the light has to be right


Playing classical music helps. 
You know... like Mozilla, Vivacious, Beeth Oven, etc...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 22, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Headed home
> View attachment 4094355 View attachment 4094356 View attachment 4094357 View attachment 4094359 View attachment 4094360
> The sky looks crazy .....
> FREEZING!!! Cold to
> ...


Eerily beautiful. Love it when the sky gets crazy.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 22, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> For Cali that is ....but these pics are in China......where I live obviously.....*so if any of you are stockers*....Look for a guy named Inda in China.



I'm a stocker. I stock fat stacks and dank buds


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> It's sometimes very hard to find the teats, the light has to be right


I have yet to figure out how he does most of these tricks - He's freakin good.



Chunky Stool said:


> Beeth Oven, etc...


I read "Beef Oven" at first. Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2018)

almost ready for the spring , little more soil....


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 23, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> almost ready for the spring , little more soil....View attachment 4094765


I start getting amped up for the season..... Then it gets cold and thunder and lightning pass over the house with freezing cold wind mixed in.... I'm glad I'm more patient than I use to be as a kid..... But I do have a shit load of stuff to get done before I plant my one and only plant. So the weather is bitter sweet. It's bitter because it reminds me the season is a ways out. It's sweet because it reminds me the season is a ways out.....so I have time to procrastinate about getting shit done.....lol 


You know the saying......."we got plenty of time"

Your soil pic made my back hurt.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I start getting amped up for the season..... Then it gets cold and thunder and lightning pass over the house with freezing cold wind mixed in.... I'm glad I'm more patient than I use to be as a kid..... But I do have a shit load of stuff to get done before I plant my one and only plant. So the weather is bitter sweet. It's bitter because it reminds me the season is a ways out. It's sweet because it reminds me the season is a ways out.....so I have time to procrastinate about getting shit done.....lol
> 
> 
> You know the saying......."we got plenty of time"
> ...


yeah i know that saying...lol....getting about the time around here for me to start planting the veg garden, wife said she's stealing the "back breaker" for the tomatos this year, i said no prob, like to see what to soil will do, been working with that batch since last season.....grows seedling like a champ, i've had 100% so far.....(knock on wood). I brought my experiment out, she said i dare you to start one in the "back breaker", i just laughed...said you think that one i finished in the black pot was big, think of how big one would be in that...lol

p.s i have consider it ....hehe


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 23, 2018)

Looking for a Trifecta ......decisions decisions......hhhmmmmmm


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 23, 2018)

Trifecta complete........I feel I've made the best decision....even though it was heavily influenced by Sis.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4095096
> Trifecta complete........I feel I've made the best decision....even though it was heavily influenced by Sis.


How do you trim to get them looking that good. Mine NEVER look like that. They smoke fine but never are model perfect.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> How do you trim to get them looking that good. Mine NEVER look like that. They smoke fine but never are model perfect.


Mine never look that good either, unless I pay someone to trim... then it looks like inda's.
I hate trimming. I'll end up with piles of untrimmed all the time, eventually I'll run wax...
SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2018)

Not too bad, right? 
 

Fuck it... wax run it is.
SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4095280
> 
> Not too bad, right?
> View attachment 4095281
> ...


Bubble or wax


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Bubble or wax


BHO. Shatter
SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> How do you trim to get them looking that good. Mine NEVER look like that. They smoke fine but never are model perfect.


Just that tight and right Annie.

I figure if I'm guna sit down and trim the shit. I might as well make it look nice. I've had several trimmers/friends come through Fuck Farms.... The ones that are there now are as patient and meticulous as me ((almost)).

My technique is knock the big bullshit off at harvest before hanging it to dry. After dry i get a bit more serious and tighten it up lots....But in my experience it's after the cure when the rock hard model buds are made ..... Once the cure has changed the color and sucked the excess moisture/fluffiness out .....that's when they can be perfectly trimmed IMO ....I never do that until they're headed off to their final destination.




Edit: I only have one single plant.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> BHO. Shatter
> SH420


I've always loved bubble. The people I help have been on a bubble binge lately.
 

Press that duck shit into pizza and slice it up to share.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2018)

@shrxhky420 how's the weather over your way today?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @shrxhky420 how's the weather over your way today?


It's fucking cold! Beautiful day out, sunny, good day for something... just too cold to do anything. I'm a pussy. Lol. 
How's it your way? 
SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4095280
> 
> Not too bad, right?
> View attachment 4095281
> ...


I start out with the best of intentions. By the time I'm a couple hours in and cross-eyed I'm throwing everything into the trim bag for cn.


Indacouch said:


> Just that tight and right Annie.
> 
> I figure if I'm guna sit down and trim the shit. I might as well make it look nice. I've had several trimmers/friends come through Fuck Farms.... The ones that are there now are as patient and meticulous as me ((almost)).
> 
> ...


Ugh handling it multiple times, just kill me! Yeah more concentrate is in my future.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's fucking cold! Beautiful day out, sunny, good day for something... just too cold to do anything. I'm a pussy. Lol.
> How's it your way?
> SH420


Same honestly ....Clear sunny day....but that brisk cold is brutal.... I went out on the porch to smoke and said fuck that....ended up opening the window in my office bathroom ...lol


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I start out with the best of intentions. By the time I'm a couple hours in and cross-eyed I'm throwing everything into the trim bag for cn.
> 
> Ugh handling it multiple times, just kill me! Yeah more concentrate is in my future.


I'm afraid CN would kill me if I gave him what I actually wanted to...lol

I figure take it easy at first and then send him driving home with just enough room to see out the windshield ....lol

I've got to much love for CN.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm afraid CN would kill me if I gave him what I actually wanted to...lol
> 
> I figure take it easy at first and then send him driving home with just enough room to see out the windshield ....lol
> 
> I've got to much love for CN.


You're gonna like what's ready to wing it's way home to you, or so I hear, and no he wouldn't kill you he likes that abuse


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 24, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @shrxhky420 how's the weather over your way today?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You're gonna like what's ready to wing it's way home to you, or so I hear.





Never rush an artist with his work



Plus, never a good idea to poke a bear anyways. Toss him the treats and back away slow......and just hope the treats are good enough to keep his attention. It's tough having a bear for a friend. 

Sis wants to meet CN ....so she's most likely guna tag along on my next polar bear hunt.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4095340


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 24, 2018)

Indacouch said:


>


That’s how I feel when I see your nugs.. lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Never rush an artist with his work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be soon @cannabineer ?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> That’s how I feel when I see your nugs.. lol


Were even then ....sorry for flipping you a virtual bird Jerry..... I cannot promise it won't happen again in the future though.

How's the blunt wrap inventory at the Jerry house?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Should be soon @cannabineer ?


 Yes ... soon


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2018)

Lol^^^^ Peekaboo 


@cannabineer are you feeling better buddy?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4095340





Indacouch said:


>


took the emoji right out of my hands...

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 24, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Were even then ....sorry for flipping you a virtual bird Jerry..... I cannot promise it won't happen again in the future though.
> 
> How's the blunt wrap inventory at the Jerry house?


Out of control  I need a pipe


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Out of control  I need a pipe


I remember seeing one of your posts after a blunt wrap shopping trip. I couldn't allow you to get a pipe Jerry. I tell everyone your the king of blunts. I even think of you when I see all the blunt wraps in the smoke shop. I think to myself.......PSSSSS....Jerry has way more.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2018)

speaking of wraps... my homie loaded up one of these
 

3 oz and a few hours later
 

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 24, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I remember seeing one of your posts after a blunt wrap shopping trip. I couldn't allow you to get a pipe Jerry. I tell everyone your the king of blunts. I even think of you when I see all the blunt wraps in the smoke shop. I think to myself.......PSSSSS....Jerry has way more.


I may indeed..


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> speaking of wraps... my homie loaded up one of these
> View attachment 4095366
> 
> 3 oz and a few hours later
> ...


Is that your buddies actual pic?


I had a plant that was showing some odd runt traits about 10 years back. I was guna just toss it. I remember carrying it to the top of the hill and my wife stopping me. I ended up putting it back in the greenhouse because Momma decided she was guna take care of it. So the plant just sat in the corner of the greenhouse and I watered and fed it like all the others. That's right it was Mommas plant, but she never actually did anything to keep it alive. But it was hers. I kid you not she would text or call me every time I was at Fuck Farms to make sure I watered Morgan. She named the plant after our nephew who is short and stocky lol. I remember a few weeks into flower I started noticing this little tiny plant was basically putting all of it's effort into bud. I kid you not it was a foot tall and only had maybe 10 leafs. Long story short it ended up being a single bud the size of a soccer ball. To this day it's the biggest single bud I've ever grown or seen IRL. I ended up making a handsome deal to a friend having a New Years Eve party for it. He displayed it on the snack table and ended up rolling the entire thing for the midnight toke. I have pictures of it somewhere. As you can imagine Momma still takes full credit for that. I guess if it wasn't for her I would most likely tossed it.

She rarely ever goes to the Green houses. Just so happens one of the very few times she was there that happen....lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2018)

no, I decided not to show due to his distinguishing tattoos

when I say homie, I mean homie... 

SH420


----------



## Karah (Feb 24, 2018)

Harvest was good to me


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4095418 Harvest was good to me


Nice and chunky


----------



## Karah (Feb 24, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Nice and chunky


Just the way I like em


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4095418 Harvest was good to me


That is manicured very nicely, such a nice job.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2018)

@curious2garden -- any idea why Rolli doesn't want us to talk in private? 
Has anyone else been banned from having conversations with specific members?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> @curious2garden -- any idea why Rolli doesn't want us to talk in private?
> Has anyone else been banned from having conversations with specific members?
> 
> View attachment 4095589


There could be a more innocent cause for that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> There could be a more innocent cause for that.


It happened after a blowout with Bucky and AC. 
Rolli issued an official reprimand for calling someone a "dumb fucker" in the politics section. 
WTF?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It happened after a blowout with Bucky and AC.
> Rolli issued an official reprimand for calling someone a "dumb fucker" in the politics section.
> WTF?


There is, PM sent.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It happened after a blowout with Bucky and AC.
> Rolli issued an official reprimand for calling someone a "dumb fucker" in the politics section.
> WTF?


Last I checked, calling someone a dumb fucker in politics is a requirement.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2018)

Ooops... Pablo was right. 
My bad.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Last I checked, calling someone a dumb fucker in politics is a requirement.


That's what I thought too! 
Not sure if it was Bucky or AC, but I'm sure they deserved it...


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 24, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4095418 Harvest was good to me


Please tell me you have rubbers. Also are your Balls blue?

I have about 12 antique Ball blue jars, not that your weed would stick around long enough to dry out but I've been lucky in having more once I find an old stash.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 24, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Last I checked, calling someone a dumb fucker in politics is a requirement.


Not only is it a requirement, it's considered much more inappropriate not to call someone a dumb fucker. Jeez, people just don't get political courtesy now a days huh?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 24, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Please tell me you have rubbers. Also are your Balls blue?
> 
> I have about 12 antique Ball blue jars, not that your weed would stick around long enough to dry out but I've been lucky in having more once I find an old stash.


I have a nice amount of the blue ones also.
Edit...some are worth a few bucks. I'll have to go thru and date them.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2018)

A fight in politics......you guys are kidding.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 24, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> A fight in politics......you guys are kidding.


A case to break the books. I already alerted three different historians and they are thrilled. 'Never seen anything like it.' That's what they said.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2018)

Rice and chow


Edit:
LMFAO .... I was guna delete this post....but I thought I was texting momma ....not posting here ...lol

I'm in the car with the kids at Panda Express ....excuse the rice and chow ...lol


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2018)

Seriously .....lol


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 24, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4095646
> Seriously .....lol


I. F'ing. Love. Panda Express. There are no words to describe the depth of my feelings. Damn I want some panda now. Not like, you know, actual panda (but I'd be up to try it). Panda express, that was just my lazy way of saying it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 24, 2018)

How's their Pho?
I could use a fat bowl of that about now.

I'll make sure you get a cool RIU trophy if you score me some.


----------



## Karah (Feb 24, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Please tell me you have rubbers. Also are your Balls blue?
> 
> I have about 12 antique Ball blue jars, not that your weed would stick around long enough to dry out but I've been lucky in having more once I find an old stash.


They’re not blue but I got this one at a rummage sale, it was filled with old antique buttons. Love this jar.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How's there Pho?
> I could use a fat bowl of that about now.
> 
> I'll make sure you get a cool RIU trophy if you score me some.


Dude I go for all the stir fry type stuff....and of course "Rice and Chow"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 24, 2018)

So you're saying I have to keep my plastic trophy?


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 24, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Dude I go for all the stir fry type stuff....and of course "Rice and Chow"


Coconut shrimp and lo mein all the way.
Just got a gram of Lost Tribe shatter, clocking in at 93% thc. I'm going to go put my son to bed. And then come back and get lit


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So you're saying I have to keep my plastic trophy?


Do you have a Panda E anywhere even remotely close to you..... I get super jealous hearing about all the game you get to eat.....I'd trade my Panda any day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 24, 2018)

According to Siri the nearest Panda Express is 4,900 miles from here - lol, in France!

A quick google shows the nearest one around 300 miles away.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 24, 2018)

Holy mother of god I figured out how that tribe got lost . @GreatwhiteNorth don't suppose they'd deliver that far huh?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 24, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Holy mother of god I figured out how that tribe got lost . @GreatwhiteNorth don't suppose they'd deliver that far huh?


Lemme give it a try - it would involve a plane at the very least.


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 24, 2018)

There are like 5 of em in a 20 mile radius where i live lol. I like the place in the mall better. But the teryaki chicken is one of my favorites.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2018)

Kung Pao chicken or Broccoli beef over the chow mein, FTW


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 24, 2018)

Never had shatter this golden or heavenly. @Singlemalt coconut shrimp and chow mein. Only way to go.
Edit: did not remember saying the bit about coconut shrimp two posts previously lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> View attachment 4095696
> Never had shatter this golden or heavenly. @Singlemalt coconut shrimp and chow mein. Only way to go.
> Edit: did not remember saying the bit about coconut shrimp two posts previously lol


It's sweet, though right? They serve a honey walnut shrimp here. I can't stand sweet entrees, even as a kid. Hell I can't handle a honey glazed ham or teriyaki stuff.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 24, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> There are like 5 of em in a 20 mile radius where i live lol. I like the place in the mall better. But the teryaki chicken is one of my favorites.


Agreed. That and the honey walnut shrimp


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 24, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> View attachment 4095696
> Never had shatter this golden or heavenly. @Singlemalt coconut shrimp and chow mein. Only way to go.
> Edit: did not remember saying the bit about coconut shrimp two posts previously lol


Little bit of rosin i have left i made


Singlemalt said:


> Kung Pao chicken or Broccoli beef over the chow mein, FTW


I usually get sweet and sour chicken hold the sweet sauce. And use some leftover bk buffalo sauce to dippity dip it in,
Bourbon street chicken in the mall is my number 3 choice


----------



## lokie (Feb 24, 2018)

Don't shout Siri to loud. Simple minds will start to rail against the Apple.

What nationality is the name Siri?
Siri is a *Scandinavian* female given name. It is a short form of Sigrid, of *Old Norse *origin, and literally meaning "beautiful victory", from *Old Norse* sigr (victory) and *Old Norse* fríðr (beautiful).

https://www.quora.com/How-did-Siri-get-its-name

Adam Cheyer, Engineering Director at Apple
Updated Dec 20 2012 · Featured on Forbes · Upvoted by Carlos Matias La Borde, web and native iOS and Android app developer

As a startup, when coming up with Siri's name, we wanted something that was easy to remember, short to type, comfortable to pronounce, and a not-too-common human name. And we wanted to be able to get the domain name for not too much money... 

Once Siri became the leading candidate, everyone on the team had their own favorite explanation of the meaning. Dag Kittlaus, our Norwegian-American CEO, once considered using Siri as the name of his child, and liked the Norse meaning "beautiful woman who leads you to victory". For me, Siri, which means "secret" in Swahili, was a tip of the hat to our pre-named days when we began as stealth-company.com. I also liked the fact that it was the reverse of Iris, a software system I helped build as part of the CALO project which Siri spun out of. Some liked the resemblance to SRI, which was the research institute that ran the CALO project.

Simple minds cannot evolve.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 24, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> It's sweet, though right? They serve a honey walnut shrimp here. I can't stand sweet entrees, even as a kid. Hell I can't handle a honey glazed ham or teriyaki stuff.


I don't like sweet entrees. But let me tell you something about shrimp.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 24, 2018)

lokie said:


> Don't shout Siri to loud. Simple minds will start to rail against the Apple.
> 
> What nationality is the name Siri?
> Siri is a *Scandinavian* female given name. It is a short form of Sigrid, of *Old Norse *origin, and literally meaning "beautiful victory", from *Old Norse* sigr (victory) and *Old Norse* fríðr (beautiful).
> ...


Lol - then I've got this completely backwards as on my phone she has an Austrailian accent & sounds just like 
Nicole Kidman (Hawt).


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 24, 2018)

Heres a sweet entree for ya. Just made some stoner elephant ears. I have the Muchies like no other


----------



## Karah (Feb 24, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> Heres a sweet entree for ya. Just made some stoner elephant ears. I have the Muchies like no otherView attachment 4095749


Yum.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 25, 2018)

local music.
 
local art.
local nugs.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Rice and chow
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


So happy it wasnt a dick pic.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 25, 2018)

Smoking some xj13 
 

Should motivate me to get something done...

SH420


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> So happy it wasnt a dick pic.









We don't want to disappoint you.


sorry I'm off to see 2 very ill parents. today is not a good day for me and this is as funny as I can be at this time.

So I hope you and all of RIU, except the assholess that deserver no love, have a great day. 
Mine is not looking up.

Sorry to rain on the party.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> Heres a sweet entree for ya. Just made some stoner elephant ears. I have the Muchies like no otherView attachment 4095749


Poor elephants don't stand a chance. First the poachers want their tusks. Now the ears ....SMH 




Seriously that looks delicious. What exactly is it?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2018)

lokie said:


> We don't want to disappoint you.
> 
> 
> sorry I'm off to see 2 very ill parents. today is not a good day for me and this is as funny as I can be at this time.
> ...


Thoughts and prayers/good vibes sent your way Lokie. If you need anything PM me bro. I hope all goes as well as it can brother.


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Poor elephants don't stand a chance. First the poachers want their tusks. Now the ears ....SMH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically the same thing they serve at the carnivals and fairs. Funnel cake with the powdered sugar.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 25, 2018)

lokie said:


> We don't want to disappoint you.
> 
> 
> sorry I'm off to see 2 very ill parents. today is not a good day for me and this is as funny as I can be at this time.
> ...


Sorry to hear that brother good thoughts and prayers your way I hope all is well as it can be


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> I don't like sweet entrees. But let me tell you something about shrimp.
> View attachment 4095729
> View attachment 4095731
> View attachment 4095733


Indeed, shrimp is good. It's also very high in cholesterol as most good foods, I find that very comforting


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> Basically the same thing they serve at the carnivals and fairs. Funnel cake with the powdered sugar.


It didn't look like a traditional carnival funnel cake.....fucking love strawberry funnel cakes..... If you wouldn't mind sharing how to make the batter... I'd love to know so I can make some for my lil guys.


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> It didn't look like a traditional carnival funnel cake.....fucking love strawberry funnel cakes..... If you wouldn't mind sharing how to make the batter... I'd love to know so I can make some for my lil guys.


Funnel cakes are called that because when poured, they pour from a funnel in a circular motion. Elephant ears is just a big flop of batter lol.

1 cup all purpose flour
1 cup milk
2 eggs
Tb of sugar
Stir to desired thickness 
Filled bottom of pan with veg oil
Brown n flip
Wah lah add additional toppings

I use the same recipe batter for my onion rings also


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Indeed, shrimp is good. It's also very high in cholesterol as most good foods, I find that very comforting


All that cholesterol stuff is a myth 
If it tastes good, it must be beneficial in some way. That's just science right there


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> Funnel cakes are called that because when poured, they pour from a funnel in a circular motion. Elephant ears is just a big flop of batter lol.
> 
> 1 cup all purpose flour
> 1 cup milk
> ...


I'm guna go the "flop" elephant ear route.

TY very much ....il post my experience when I make em. I gotta go to the store for all the toppings SOON!!!

Thanks again.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> Funnel cakes are called that because when poured, they pour from a funnel in a circular motion. Elephant ears is just a big flop of batter lol.
> 
> 1 cup all purpose flour
> 1 cup milk
> ...


Onion rings, mmmmm!


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 25, 2018)

I threw some crack on top too lmao
(powdered sugar)


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm guna go the "flop" elephant ear route.
> 
> TY very much ....il post my experience when I make em. I gotta go to the store for all the toppings SOON!!!
> 
> Thanks again.


No problem! would like to check out your creation when done . Also made my famous biscuits and gravy yesterday. Pork sausage and some crumbled up bacon. Still have a big Ol pot of it


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2018)

You guys do realize il be posting a funnel penis very soon .... Maybe even a game of "Funnel Nuts"for good measure while they cook.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 25, 2018)

Any of you guys try beignets? Like a donut but it's a New Orleans original, like donut meets funnel cake meets awesome and the beignets are their babies


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> No problem! would like to check out your creation when done . Also made my famous biscuits and gravy yesterday. Pork sausage and some crumbled up bacon. Still have a big Ol pot of it


I'm already thinking about eating one ...lol.... I know my two boys will appreciate you sharing this info even more than me. Il let you know what gets broken during our sugar high....lol


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Any of you guys try beignets? Like a donut but it's a New Orleans original, like donut meets funnel cake meets awesome and the beignets are their babies


Sounds sexual and delicious.....two of my favorite things.


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm already thinking about eating one ...lol.... I know my two boys will appreciate you sharing this info even more than me. Il let you know what gets broken during our sugar high....lol


Haha. Only thing I see breaking are them damn belts after craming down 2 pounds of batter and strawberries


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 25, 2018)

Don't forget the ice cream.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2018)

lokie said:


> We don't want to disappoint you.
> 
> 
> sorry I'm off to see 2 very ill parents. today is not a good day for me and this is as funny as I can be at this time.
> ...


eh no worries. Take care of business. If ya need to talk we are here. Thoughts a prayers to u and yours. Be safe.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2018)

Speaking of carnival 
 

@Singlemalt Cholesterol?

Lol wtf


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 25, 2018)

lokie said:


> We don't want to disappoint you.
> 
> 
> sorry I'm off to see 2 very ill parents. today is not a good day for me and this is as funny as I can be at this time.
> ...


Thank you, a little rain never hurt anyone. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Speaking of carnival
> View attachment 4096177
> 
> @Singlemalt Cholesterol?
> ...


Mmm, Rocky Mountain oysters, Colorado specialty  ever tried em? I had em one time and as long as you don't think too hard about what you're eating they're pretty good, definitely need cocktail sauce to go along with it.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Mmm, Rocky Mountain oysters, Colorado specialty  ever tried em? I had em one time and as long as you don't think too hard about what you're eating they're pretty good, definitely need cocktail sauce to go along with it.


I'm Portuguese and my family farms and run cattle all over Cali...... They're not bad when cooked correctly. People actually pay good money for weird shit. I remember things like Balls,Ox tails, and heads being worthless junk....now it's like caviar. We own a small meat locker as well. We literally have a list of guys we rotate through who want nothing but that stuff.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm Portuguese and my family farms and run cattle all over Cali...... They're not bad when cooked correctly. People actually pay good money for weird shit. I remember things like Balls,Ox tails, and heads being worthless junk....now it's like caviar. We own a small meat locker as well. We literally have a list of guys we rotate through who want nothing but that stuff.


Oh nice! Yeah I'm always up to try new and interesting foods. I got to try jellyfish once, you eat the tentacles and it's the weirdest texture. I tried preparing a beef liver one time and I couldn't even get through cutting it before I decided; "Nah man". I would love to have beef for days. Steak for breakfast lunch and dinner. I got two freezerfuls of elk cuts from hunting and it's awesome, but I love some fat in my meat and elk is just lean meat all the way. Like if you give your grizzle and fat to the dogs instead of to me, you're hurting my feelings greatly.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Speaking of carnival
> View attachment 4096177
> 
> @Singlemalt Cholesterol?
> ...


Inda are you close to Oakdale?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Inda are you close to Oakdale?



Not to far away.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Inda are you close to Oakdale?


I thought that was his festival


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Not to far away.


I have family, in the cattle biz, very close to you.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I have family, in the cattle biz, very close to you.


I'm sure in some way my family knows yours without a doubt.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Any of you guys try beignets? Like a donut but it's a New Orleans original, like donut meets funnel cake meets awesome and the beignets are their babies







?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2018)

Cold but gorgeous.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4096401
> View attachment 4096402
> Cold but gorgeous.


Listen to @ANC bitch - it was 77 deg F & he's looking for a sweater - Lol.
I keep the house @ 68 in the winter & it feels balmy.

Of course he has a Braai in the kitchen so there's that.

Though in his defense the daily highs of 110+ would melt me in nothing flat.


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Of course he has a Braai in the kitchen so there's that.


Not the kitchen, one of the living rooms. My house is a strange creature, it has 3 large living rooms., one is my "play area" one is a dining room and one is for my wife and daughter to watch TV away from my ears.

It is 73 degrees in the house this morning, made a hot water bottle.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 25, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Listen to @ANC bitch - it was 77 deg F & he's looking for a sweater - Lol.
> I keep the house @ 68 in the winter & it feels balmy.
> 
> Of course he has a Braai in the kitchen so there's that.
> ...


77 F is when I crank up the A/C. No matter how cold you are you can keep putting more layers on, but you can only take off so many layers the other way round.


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm happier with the thermometer closer to 80. In summer you think they are broken, walk into a nice cool room and see the temps like 79 or something.
Winter is miserable with very low morning and night temps, high 30s to 50ish.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2018)

whose hungry...lol


----------



## Downtowntillman (Feb 26, 2018)

What's for breakfast!


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2018)

I left nice and early to make my deliveries. I even had time to make some hot chocolate and let the car warm up real good. I was feeling ahead of the game this morning. Then I got halfway to my delivery and realized.....I forgot the stuff I was delivering at home hanging on my Hall tree.......smh

Then I rushed around like a complete asshole to make up the time. I guess getting up in plenty of time fucked my whole schedule up. I won't be doing that again. Il stick with the Snooze then cruise method.

Morning everyone


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I left nice and early to make my deliveries. I even had time to make some hot chocolate and let the car warm up real good. I was feeling ahead of the game this morning. Then I got halfway to my delivery and realized.....I forgot the stuff I was delivering at home hanging on my Hall tree.......smh
> 
> Then I rushed around like a complete asshole to make up the time. I guess getting up in plenty of time fucked my whole schedule up. I won't be doing that again. Il stick with the Snooze then cruise method.
> 
> Morning everyone


mornin dude........hang over ck...but i have coffee in hand

now i have to remember if i did anything stupid last night.....ugh


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> mornin dude........hang over ck...but i have coffee in hand
> 
> now i have to remember if i did anything stupid last night.....ugh


As long as your Jaw doesn't hurt and your buttholes not swollen your good........lol


I was just giving one of my friends/patients a ride. He usually rides the bus to meet with me a few time a month. Today I had an extra bit of time so I gave him a lift. I didn't wana leave him standing in the rain. So were driving along and I get behind a car that's literally doing 15 in a 45. I obviously start joking that it's probably loaded with dope and the drivers high. The road finally splits into two lanes and we come up next to him at a red light. The dude is obviously on one big time. He looked over at us and his eyes were the size of dinner plates. The dude starts getting a cigarette out of his pack at the stop light and is having serious trouble just doing that. The best/funniest part was. When he went to light the cigarette he held his lighter sideways way out in front of him and brought it slowly towards the top of his cigarette...LMAO..... Then he realized it wasn't his crack pipe and quickly adjusted the way he was holding his lighter....lol..... It was priceless.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2018)

Mmmmmmmmm Lucky Charms and coffee for breakfast. Courtesy of @Bob Zmuda


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4096678
> Mmmmmmmmm Lucky Charms and coffee for breakfast. Courtesy of @Bob Zmuda


I'm not sure what I'm guna do this year TBH.... I've got so many options of good stuff. I am doing some monster GG4 this year. Obviously my OGK because I'm a OGK whore like that....and my Bubba .... I've got some strawberry K to play with as well as some Lemon K ....who knows what freebs il get from my clone guy...... I've also got lots of goodies from Santa I'm guna play with. I just need to hunt down/purchase a good purple for this year. I wana do some color like I use to with my PassionF and my GDP..... I gotta have me some purp for 18.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm not sure what I'm guna do this year TBH.... I've got so many options of good stuff. I am doing some monster GG4 this year. Obviously my OGK because I'm a OGK whore like that....and my Bubba .... I've got some strawberry K to play with as well as some Lemon K ....who knows what freebs il get from my clone guy...... I've also got lots of goodies from Santa I'm guna play with. I just need to hunt down/purchase a good purple for this year. I wana do some color like I use to with my PassionF and my GDP..... I gotta have me some purp for 18.


It's feeling like spring down here. I've been flipping through my seeds trying to decide what's up. 

Have you ever found a purple that wasn't pure mid? My purples are gorgeous but sucky.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Listen to @ANC bitch - it was 77 deg F & he's looking for a sweater - Lol.
> I keep the house @ 68 in the winter & it feels balmy.
> 
> Of course he has a Braai in the kitchen so there's that.
> ...


Is that dry heat?
Humidity is what really sucks.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm not sure what I'm guna do this year TBH.... I've got so many options of good stuff. I am doing some monster GG4 this year. Obviously my OGK because I'm a OGK whore like that....and my Bubba .... I've got some strawberry K to play with as well as some Lemon K ....who knows what freebs il get from my clone guy...... I've also got lots of goodies from Santa I'm guna play with. I just need to hunt down/purchase a good purple for this year. I wana do some color like I use to with my PassionF and my GDP..... I gotta have me some purp for 18.


PassionFuck ... such a majestic plant


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's feeling like spring down here. I've been flipping through my seeds trying to decide what's up.
> 
> Have you ever found a purple that wasn't pure mid? My purples are gorgeous but sucky.


Greenpoint has some purple gear that's gotten good reviews. 

I'm going to soak some bubble gum this week.
https://greenpointseeds.com/bodega-bubblegum-indiana-bubblegum-seeds/

Might run this one too: 
https://greenpointseeds.com/jelly-pie-grape-pie-seeds/

The sherbet looks good. 
https://greenpointseeds.com/sundance-kid-sunset-sherbet-seeds/

Fuck, I have no idea what I'm going to run. Got way too much gear -- and more on the way!


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's feeling like spring down here. I've been flipping through my seeds trying to decide what's up.
> 
> Have you ever found a purple that wasn't pure mid? My purples are gorgeous but sucky.


I've never had one that was crazy as far as potency. The GDP I was playing with just before I joined as a member here was pretty dank stuff. The passion fruit was absolutely gorgeous and the smell was unreal.....but me and sis thought it tasted bad ....and we ran it twice in the greenhouses as well as at the ranch house ....and a few indoor.... As you know very purple weed is popular because it's pretty and all the rappers talk about it ....lol.... Sis wants me to run some purp for her.....poor thing always says ((Bubba, we guna do some purple this year)) so I've put it off long enough. She's guna get her purple weed one way or another Annie. I'm actually having a bit of trouble finding anything ..... And I don't like ordering from sites TBH.... I'd rather buy clones or beans from a friend.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Greenpoint has some purple gear that's gotten good reviews.
> 
> I'm going to soak some bubble gum this week.
> https://greenpointseeds.com/bodega-bubblegum-indiana-bubblegum-seeds/
> ...


Hmmm being from Indiana, think I need me some bubblegum


----------



## lokie (Feb 26, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm not sure what I'm guna do this year TBH.... I've got so many options of good stuff. I am doing some monster GG4 this year. Obviously my OGK because I'm a OGK whore like that....and my Bubba .... I've got some strawberry K to play with as well as some Lemon K ....who knows what freebs il get from my clone guy...... I've also got lots of goodies from Santa I'm guna play with. I just need to hunt down/purchase a good purple for this year. I wana do some color like I use to with my PassionF and my GDP..... I gotta have me some purp for 18.


With so many traits in your 1 plant don't be surprised the clone guy may want cuts from it.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 26, 2018)

@Indacouch I'm pretty sure @Dr.D81 has some purple gear. I've never ran his stuff, but he seems like a good guy and has a decent following on here.


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 26, 2018)

My December harvest was purple. From Some Afghani seeds I made earlier in the year. 2 phenos


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> My December harvest was purple. From Some Afghani seeds I made earlier in the year. 2 phenosView attachment 4096707


show off...lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 26, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Hmmm being from Indiana, think I need me some bubblegum


OK I picked a couple of strains for my next outdoor crop. 
 
I'm thinkin' they'd make a sweet hybrid...


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> OK I picked a couple of strains for my next outdoor crop.
> View attachment 4096830
> I'm thinkin' they'd make a sweet hybrid...


Lol, agreed.. is there only one breeder of bubblegum?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> OK I picked a couple of strains for my next outdoor crop.
> View attachment 4096830
> I'm thinkin' they'd make a sweet hybrid...


interesting cup names...lol..kinda catchy


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> OK I picked a couple of strains for my next outdoor crop.
> View attachment 4096830
> I'm thinkin' they'd make a sweet hybrid...






SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2018)

A little snow on the western side of the valley.....beautiful and cold


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2018)

lokie said:


>


I looked like this once when I took a 2g gravity bong hit of Pondo.
Stayed right their on the guy's bathroom floor laughing for 40 minutes.


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> OK I picked a couple of strains for my next outdoor crop.
> View attachment 4096830
> I'm thinkin' they'd make a sweet hybrid...


OOOH bubblegum, I'm jelly


----------



## dstroy (Feb 27, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4095609


lol


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> I looked like this once when I took a 2g gravity bong hit of Pondo.
> Stayed right their on the guy's bathroom floor laughing for 40 minutes.


You're a lucky guy. When I end up on the bathroom floor. . . I am definitely not laughing!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4097269
> A little snow on the western side of the valley.....beautiful and cold


that pic remind me of an old bob segar song that i for the life of me remember.......my part timers are kicking in


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> that pic remind me of an old bob segar song that i for the life of me remember.......my part timers are kicking in


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>


pretty close, another popped in my head as well...let me see if i can find it...






couple of country rd around my area are like this

speaking one still owes me some, got some jolly ranchers like to mix with it


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2018)

Lil Inda found a Hundo in a puddle .....now were going over terms 

I have to Razz him a lil bit over it


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2018)

I found this hundred dollars in a puddle....because a person dropped it.



Lil Inda's post


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2018)

I love hundred dollar bills so much


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 27, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I love hundred dollar bills so much


your not the only one, specially ones in nice little bundles....


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2018)

I thought for sure one of you dropped it ....lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> your not the only one, specially ones in nice little bundles....


Word!

I'm an avid collector of them. I'ts a full time job.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I thought for sure one of you dropped it ....lol


yep thats mine, i reconize the 2 LL on it....fax it back to me...lol


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> yep thats mine, i reconize the 2 LL on it....fax it back to me...lol


Actually looks a little bit like the hundred dollar bill I dropped earlier. Damn wind must have really taken it for a ride. Thanks for finding it for me. Stop lying and trying to get my money @BudmanTX I see your game


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Actually looks a little bit like the hundred dollar bill I dropped earlier. Damn wind must have really taken it for a ride. Thanks for finding it for me. Stop lying and trying to get my money @BudmanTX I see your game


I found a 100 dollar bill cleaning up shit on the side of the 101 when paying my dues for a dui. I was so stoked. Makes you work even harder for them bastards(cal trans)


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Actually looks a little bit like the hundred dollar bill I dropped earlier. Damn wind must have really taken it for a ride. Thanks for finding it for me. Stop lying and trying to get my money @BudmanTX I see your game


You have no idea how much the wind must have made this bill travel ....to be where it was is crazy


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 27, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I found a 100 dollar bill cleaning up shit on the side of the 101 when paying my dues for a dui. I was so stoked. Makes you work even harder for them bastards(cal trans)


I've never found a hundred dollar bill. I know people who have, I've heard about it happening, Ive been right next to people who found one lol but it's never me.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> I've never found a hundred dollar bill. I know people who have, I've heard about it happening, Ive been right next to people who found one lol but it's never me.


I found a money clip full on my bus in first grade ....stuck it in my back pack and gave it to my dad....We went to Disney land that same summer....lol..... Years later he told me he almost shit when I handed it to him.... He still has the money clip ....it's gold with two dice on it .....the dice eyes are real diamonds .....He won't let me have it .... I also found out the bus I use to ride to elementary school took high schoolers to a continuation school rite before they picked us up..... So that's where the cash came from.

I found 800 bucks in a wallet floating on a pond I fished as a kid.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I found a money clip full on my bus in first grade ....stuck it in my back pack and gave it to my dad....We went to Disney land that same summer....lol..... Years later he told me he almost shit when I handed it to him.... He still has the money clip ....it's gold with two dice on it .....the dice eyes are real diamonds .....He won't let me have it .... I also found out the bus I use to ride to elementary school took high schoolers to a continuation school rite before they picked us up..... So that's where the cash came from.
> 
> I found 800 bucks in a wallet floating on a pond I fished as a kid.


_*I'd rather be lucky than anything else*_
---Barnbuster


----------



## projectinfo (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2018)

I hate country music, but this song is hella funny. It’s like it was written about me.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I found a money clip full on my bus in first grade ....stuck it in my back pack and gave it to my dad....We went to Disney land that same summer....lol..... Years later he told me he almost shit when I handed it to him.... He still has the money clip ....it's gold with two dice on it .....the dice eyes are real diamonds .....He won't let me have it .... I also found out the bus I use to ride to elementary school took high schoolers to a continuation school rite before they picked us up..... So that's where the cash came from.
> 
> I found 800 bucks in a wallet floating on a pond I fished as a kid.


I think the most exciting thing I found as a kid was a full pack of marlboros lol. Last year on 4/20 I was talking to my wife about taking a drive through manitou springs, for some reason we decided not to. There was a black garbage bag on the road, with I can't remember how many hundreds of pounds of weed. I talked to people who drove by that shit not giving it a second look. To this day every time I see something on the side of the road I'm always tempted to look. You never know


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4097521
> I found this hundred dollars in a puddle....because a person dropped it.
> 
> 
> ...


OMG is this @Downtowntillman script?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OMG is this @Downtowntillman script?


 It's tiny on the hundreds ... look close Inda


----------



## Bareback (Feb 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I thought for sure one of you dropped it ....lol


I wasn't going to say nothing after lil' Inda found it, he looked much to happy I can't mess with that, but when he goes to sleep can you slide it back my way.lol 

Congrats lil' Inda " gangsta fo-sho"


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I love hundred dollar bills so much


They have a special place in my heart as well.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 28, 2018)

Had to scrape ice in Cali ...WTF


I mean China .....not Cali


China


City of Va


VaChina .........he he














@mr sunshine I made a funny.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4097833
> Had to scrape ice in Cali ...WTF
> 
> 
> ...





Chilly in sunny Chinafornia this time of year.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4097833
> Had to scrape ice in Cali ...WTF
> 
> 
> ...


Well careful driving I hear it can get pretty hairy over there


----------



## Rolla J (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Feb 28, 2018)

I've got a trash bag of awesome bubble material to play with after work.
 

Pics to come ....super frosty popcorn ....been in the freezer 2 days and I'm grabbing ice On my way home.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 28, 2018)

@GreatwhiteNorth that bag above is part of the trimmings from my single nugg I've been working on.

It's a big one.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 28, 2018)

Pressed hash cookie pics coming soon.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 28, 2018)

Only had time to run the bags once.





Not bad for a single run


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 1, 2018)

Thing about forgetting your stash on the way out the door going boarding and you're in Colorado? Your gonna pass a dispensary on the way so you get to try some different smoke.

Chocolope one of my faves.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Thing about forgetting your stash on the way out the door going boarding and you're in Colorado? Your gonna pass a dispensary on the way so you get to try some different smoke.
> 
> Chocolope one of my faves.
> View attachment 4098593


Where's your other ski?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 1, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Thing about forgetting your stash on the way out the door going boarding and you're in Colorado? Your gonna pass a dispensary on the way so you get to try some different smoke.
> 
> Chocolope one of my faves.
> View attachment 4098593



Man I miss getting high on the mountain while snowboarding. I lived near copper mtn for a decade. The dispensaries came after I left but we sure didn’t have any problem getting weed in Colorado well, ever. We had better weed then. The skunk 6 was around most of the year in summit county. It was the last real old school skunk weed I have seen.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Where's your other ski?



Lol


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Where's your other ski?


lost it on the mcflip.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 1, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> lost it on the mcflip.



I’ve see that bad ass trick. A big tabletop one ski flip while eating a Big Mac. The landing made me hungry.


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 1, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I’ve see that bad ass trick. A big tabletop one ski flip while eating a Big Mac. The landing made me hungry.


Olympics were great.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 1, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Thing about forgetting your stash on the way out the door going boarding and you're in Colorado? Your gonna pass a dispensary on the way so you get to try some different smoke.
> 
> Chocolope one of my faves.
> View attachment 4098593


Oh shit is that Wolf creek?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 1, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Oh shit is that Wolf creek?



That is one of my favorite mountains of all. For a similar experience in tourist ridden summit county Loveland has a great ridge with tons of options. 

Well my opinion is a bit dated. My friend at copper isnt a fan of the new roller coaster that will go by his condo. Don’t know what’s happened to Loveland.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 1, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> That is one of my favorite mountains of all. For a similar experience in tourist ridden summit county Loveland has a great ridge with tons of options.
> 
> Well my opinion is a bit dated. My friend at copper isnt a fan of the new roller coaster that will go by his condo. Don’t know what’s happened to Loveland.


Wolf creek tops all, I haven't been to copper It's getting pricey and crowded. There was a big thing a few years ago at Wolf creek about building vacation homes or condos or something like that but all the locals flipped sh*t. I was up near Loveland for a while, I can tell you about the state of the town but nothing else lol.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 1, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Wolf creek tops all, I haven't been to copper It's getting pricey and crowded. There was a big thing a few years ago at Wolf creek about building vacation homes or condos or something like that but all the locals flipped sh*t. I was up near Loveland for a while, I can tell you about the state of the town but nothing else lol.



As I understood it the owner of wolf creek won’t allow it and the township keeps lobbying for it. It came up a few times when I lived in co. 

Loveland is the same. Only a small cafeteria was on the mountain. And the rental repair shop. It’s also has the highest lift in the country. You get off on top of the ridge over the Eisenhower tunnel over 12,000 feet.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 1, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Oh shit is that Wolf creek?


Copper mtn


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 1, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> That is one of my favorite mountains of all. For a similar experience in tourist ridden summit county Loveland has a great ridge with tons of options.
> 
> Well my opinion is a bit dated. My friend at copper isnt a fan of the new roller coaster that will go by his condo. Don’t know what’s happened to Loveland.


Loveland is same same since they put the quad chair above the tunnel a decade or so ago, usually windy keeps the rifraf out still. Saw that coaster today, looks like a blast but sure its like 100 bucks for one ride or some bs. Copper used to be our go to but these last few years its getting busy, why I got the splitboard.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Where's your other ski?


2 planker?

That's actually both of them, splitboard.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 1, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Loveland is same same since they put the quad chair above the tunnel a decade or so ago, usually windy keeps the rifraf out still. Saw that coaster today, looks like a blast but sure its like 100 bucks for one ride or some bs. Copper used to be our go to but these last few years its getting busy, why I got the splitboard.



The split board is awesome man. I lived there through my 30’s and my friend runs one of the ski shops at copper. I think the super bee side one and used to be a snowboard instructor among other things and those guys took me everywhere. 

We used to run a truck full of us up to the top of climax mine and do mineshaft runs too. When we lived in Leadville. 

Damn. I miss the mountains. Michigan has great forests and rivers and wildlife so we kayak and mountain bike singletrack here. There is even flow trails and skill parks all over mi. 

Winter is hit and miss here though.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 2, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Damn. I miss the mountains. Michigan has great forests and rivers and wildlife so we kayak and mountain bike singletrack here. There is even flow trails and skill parks all over mi.
> 
> Winter is hit and miss here though.


We've had a crazy mild winter this year. I've never been to copper mountain actually, monarch and Wolf creek are the only places I've been. But yeah there's nothing like Colorado mountains. In the spring there's some great places for mushroom hunting, chanterelles, boletes, and others if I'm lucky . Down by South Fork and Creede is the best place. Creede is about as much of a tourist trap as could be now


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 2, 2018)

My lady is getting chunkier and chunkier every day


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 2, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> My lady is getting chunkier and chunkier every day
> View attachment 4098833


Gorgeous work my friend.

 
Delivery day for me


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 2, 2018)

Flower room last night. The big Warlock hybrid in the middle is almost ready. She is on week 12. Whew!


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 2, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> We've had a crazy mild winter this year.


Same here, The news last night said we had the mildest February on record. Avg. 66 degrees


----------



## 420God (Mar 2, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Same here, The news last night said we had the mildest February on record. Avg. 66 degrees


It was our 3rd coldest on record here. Frost got down to 6ft and froze up water lines.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 2, 2018)

420God said:


> It was our 3rd coldest on record here. Frost got down to 6ft and froze up water lines.


Ouch!!


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Flower room last night. The big Warlock hybrid in the middle is almost ready. She is on week 12. Whew!
> 
> View attachment 4098939


That's a cool setup. I'd love to have my indoor room done. I've got the roof up and the slab done..It's a 12by20ft room.... I've got exposed 2by6 along the ceiling to hang hoods from etc.... I've just gotta finish the exterior walls and the single interior wall with a doorway to split the space .... I wana have a baby/veg side and obviously a flower side..... I can't wait until it's done so I can experiment with our hobby.....but I don't have the time ATM with work and two little guys. I was actually on the home stretch to get it all buttoned up......Then I did the sex and created another monster....lol

I've even thought about just making it a storage room instead.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> That's a cool setup. I'd love to have my indoor room done. I've got the roof up and the slab done..It's a 12by20ft room.... I've got exposed 2by6 along the ceiling to hang hoods from etc.... I've just gotta finish the exterior walls and the single interior wall with a doorway to split the space .... I wana have a baby/veg side and obviously a flower side..... I can't wait until it's done so I can experiment with our hobby.....but I don't have the time ATM with work and two little guys. I was actually on the home stretch to get it all buttoned up......Then I did the sex and created another monster....lol
> 
> I've even thought about just making it a storage room instead.



Yes “the sex” will do that. 

At some point am going to insulate my open basement and build a 12x10 room down there. And a box or tents for veg. The spare bedroom was supposed to be temporary. That’s why we built the stand for the lights and all. Well it’s been 2 years already. We kind of need the extra rooms in our little house. I better get working! The other spare bedroom is the lung/ veg room. I heat and cool both rooms from there with intake fans. 

Here’s another pic for the nugg thread. 

 
Flash used to cut through red hps light.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Yes “the sex” will do that.
> 
> At some point am going to insulate my open basement and build a 12x10 room down there. And a box or tents for veg. The spare bedroom was supposed to be temporary. That’s why we built the stand for the lights and all. Well it’s been 2 years already. We kind of need the extra rooms in our little house. I better get working! The other spare bedroom is the lung/ veg room. I heat and cool both rooms from there with intake fans.
> 
> ...


Man I would love to have that kind of space. Nice looking plants.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 3, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Man I would love to have that kind of space. Nice looking plants.



Thanks so much.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Flash used to cut through red hps light.


That works? I used to put the halide bulb back in the last couple days for pics. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That works? I used to put the halide bulb back in the last couple days for pics. Lol.


I just put my Method 7's over my camera.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 3, 2018)

Thunder showers over the house....I'm glad I can be lazy and stay inside.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Thunder showers over the house....I'm glad I can be lazy and stay inside.


Man! They had it snowing for days and days up in my part of northern china. It’s snowing pretty good at 2500’ and above, but hasn’t done shit where i’m at 2000’  just a combo of hail and sleet so far. Up to around 5 yrs ago, it snowed good at least a couple times a winter every year where i’m at.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That works? I used to put the halide bulb back in the last couple days for pics. Lol.



Works with my iPhone at least. Your way works too. And can help add up to 5 % more thc from the uv.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 3, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Man! They had it snowing for days and days up in my part of northern china. It’s snowing pretty good at 2500’ and above, but hasn’t done shit where i’m at 2000’  just a combo of hail and sleet so far. Up to around 5 yrs ago, it snowed good at least a couple times a winter every year where i’m at.


I was shocked to see snow up in Del Porto canyon. We have cattle up in there and that's next to the 5 on the other side of the valley. I'm actually staying down in the valley ATM because my pops. I sure can't tell a difference by standing on the porch though...... FREEZING!!!!


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I was shocked to see snow up in Del Porto canyon. We have cattle up in there and that's next to the 5 on the other side of the valley. I'm actually staying down in the valley ATM because my pops. I sure can't tell a difference by standing on the porch though...... FREEZING!!!!


your nips hard?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> That's a cool setup. I'd love to have my indoor room done. I've got the roof up and the slab done..It's a 12by20ft room.... I've got exposed 2by6 along the ceiling to hang hoods from etc.... I've just gotta finish the exterior walls and the single interior wall with a doorway to split the space .... I wana have a baby/veg side and obviously a flower side..... I can't wait until it's done so I can experiment with our hobby.....but I don't have the time ATM with work and two little guys. I was actually on the home stretch to get it all buttoned up......Then I did the sex and created another monster....lol
> 
> I've even thought about just making it a storage room instead.


I have to admit this post made me jealous. I wish I could garden outdoor to the point where I contemplated turning my sweet new indoor spot into storage! 

That 1 nug must be incredible.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 3, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> your nips hard?


No, but I've got a pretty good buzz going......Oh wait, my nips are kinda hard....not sure if it's from the cold or the fact I'm taking a steamer as I post this.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 3, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I have to admit this post made me jealous. I wish I could garden outdoor to the point where I contemplated turning my sweet new indoor spot into storage!
> 
> That 1 nug must be incredible.


It's like me and my buddy. He wishes he did what I do for a living. I have days where I wonder what it would be like to go sit behind a desk/computer for work. The grass always appears greener on the other side....... I guess you're right though, having a giant nugg to trim the whole year....doesn't exactly push me to finish my personal indoor project. Add on the fact I have an awesome partner I do indoor flowers with....then couple that with my "experimental" gardens during the grow season...totally seperate from my greenhouses........sorry,,,,, il just stop.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> It's like me and my buddy. He wishes he did what I do for a living. I have days where I wonder what it would be like to go sit behind a desk/computer for work. The grass always appears greener on the other side....... I guess you're right though, having a giant nugg to trim the whole year....doesn't exactly push me to finish my personal indoor project. Add on the fact I have an awesome partner I do indoor flowers with....then couple that with my "experimental" gardens during the grow season...totally seperate from my greenhouses........sorry,,,,, il just stop.


No, no, no, no! Don't stop. I was so close.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 4, 2018)

Any of you guys try a jackfruit? Smells like fruity slinky weed and tastes like starburst candy. I don't know if you can tell size in this picture but that's about half my backseat it's taking up. Ridiculously hard to cut open and get the actual pods out.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 4, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Any of you guys try a jackfruit? Smells like fruity slinky weed and tastes like starburst candy. I don't know if you can tell size in this picture but that's about half my backseat it's taking up. Ridiculously hard to cut open and get the actual pods out.View attachment 4100002


Much easier way.



at you local Asian Store.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 4, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Any of you guys try a jackfruit? Smells like fruity slinky weed and tastes like starburst candy. I don't know if you can tell size in this picture but that's about half my backseat it's taking up. Ridiculously hard to cut open and get the actual pods out.View attachment 4100002


Show pics when you cut it open....and where did you find that?

Pretty sure it has a baby Alien inside.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Show pics when you cut it open....and where did you find that?
> 
> Pretty sure it has a baby Alien inside.



Didn't get any cut open pics my bad lol I'll get another one soon, these are all the pods after seed and string removal. There were actually 2 alien babies. F*ckin twins man


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 4, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> View attachment 4100056
> Didn't get any cut open pics my bad lol I'll get another one soon, these are all the pods after seed and string removal. There were actually 2 alien babies. F*ckin twins man


Now what?


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 4, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Now what?


Well now it's time to eat delicious jackfruit my friend


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 4, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Well now it's time to eat delicious jackfruit my friend


How? I looked it up, it's pretty versatile: unripe it is a meat substitute tasting somewhat like pork, used in curries and such. Ripe it's sweet with a mango/banana/apple flavor


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 4, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> How? I looked it up, it's pretty versatile: unripe it is a meat substitute tasting somewhat like pork, used in curries and such. Ripe it's sweet with a mango/banana/apple flavor


Unripe tastes like poison to me, it's gotta be perfect but yeah it's exactly that awesome tropical combination. Once the pods are out and you take all the skin and seeds off it's good to go. Good to eat straight up or make an otherworldly good smoothie with it. My aunt is from the Philippines and introduced me to it a few years ago.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 4, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Unripe tastes like poison to me, it's gotta be perfect but yeah it's exactly that awesome tropical combination. Once the pods are out and you take all the skin and seeds off it's good to go. Good to eat straight up or make an otherworldly good smoothie with it. My aunt is from the Philippines and introduced me to it a few years ago.


Interesting plant. The seeds can be roasted then eaten or ground into a semi-chocolate substitute. The wood from tree is a teak-like, prized for furniture and shit. Too bad it won't grow here

edit: where did you buy it?


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 4, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Interesting plant. The seeds can be roasted then eaten or ground into a semi-chocolate substitute. The wood from tree is a teak-like, prized for furniture and shit. Too bad it won't grow here


My aunt actually makes some kind of soup with the seeds with coconut milk it's pretty interesting. She actually took a seed and threw it in soil and suprisingly got a seedling going. But no kidding. But weed was also native to Asia. I'm gonna throw a seed in soil and put it in my veg tent this next round to see what happens. If anything I'll most definitely let you guys know


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 4, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> My aunt actually makes some kind of soup with the seeds with coconut milk it's pretty interesting. She actually took a seed and threw it in soil and suprisingly got a seedling going. But no kidding. But weed was also native to Asia. I'm gonna throw a seed in soil and put it in my veg tent this next round to see what happens. If anything I'll most definitely let you guys know


I was reading that it was transported to Brazil as an ag crop(very successful) and it's spreading out of hand and pushing out native trees and stuff; plus little predators like it and they are increasing threatening bird populations:
Wiki: 
*Invasive species*
In Brazil, the jackfruit can become an invasive species as in Brazil's Tijuca Forest National Park in Rio de Janeiro. The Tijuca is mostly an artificial secondary forest, whose planting began during the mid-19th century; jackfruit trees have been a part of the park's flora since its founding. Recently, the species has expanded excessively, and its fruits, which naturally fall to the ground and open, are eagerly eaten by small mammals, such as the common marmoset and coati. The seeds are dispersed by these animals; this allows the jackfruit to compete for space with native tree species. Additionally, as the marmoset and coati also prey opportunistically on birds' eggs and nestlings, the supply of jackfruit as a ready source of food has allowed them to expand their populations, to the detriment of the local bird populations. Between 2002 and 2007, 55,662 jackfruit saplings were destroyed in the Tijuca Forest area in a deliberate culling effort by the park's management.[34]


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Any of you guys try a jackfruit? Smells like fruity slinky weed and tastes like starburst candy. I don't know if you can tell size in this picture but that's about half my backseat it's taking up. Ridiculously hard to cut open and get the actual pods out.View attachment 4100002


My wife tries to substitute that shit for meat in vegan dishes. 
Yeah, no.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2018)

happy Sunday ladies and gents

just gettin a little work done before cooking and beer.....

hope everyone is having a good one


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 4, 2018)

I’m really glad I tuned in for the fantastic Jack fruit education. I have never seen one but now need to try it. 

Did someone know where to get them?


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 4, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I was reading that it was transported to Brazil as an ag crop(very successful) and it's spreading out of hand and pushing out native trees and stuff; plus little predators like it and they are increasing threatening bird populations:
> Wiki:
> *Invasive species*
> In Brazil, the jackfruit can become an invasive species as in Brazil's Tijuca Forest National Park in Rio de Janeiro. The Tijuca is mostly an artificial secondary forest, whose planting began during the mid-19th century; jackfruit trees have been a part of the park's flora since its founding. Recently, the species has expanded excessively, and its fruits, which naturally fall to the ground and open, are eagerly eaten by small mammals, such as the common marmoset and coati. The seeds are dispersed by these animals; this allows the jackfruit to compete for space with native tree species. Additionally, as the marmoset and coati also prey opportunistically on birds' eggs and nestlings, the supply of jackfruit as a ready source of food has allowed them to expand their populations, to the detriment of the local bird populations. Between 2002 and 2007, 55,662 jackfruit saplings were destroyed in the Tijuca Forest area in a deliberate culling effort by the park's management.[34]


I did not know that. That's an interesting read


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 4, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I’m really glad I tuned in for the fantastic Jack fruit education. I have never seen one but now need to try it.
> 
> Did someone know where to get them?


Did not see your edit @Singlemalt there's a little asian market here where I get it. Pretty much any asian market will have it. I've seen it at a whole foods one time but it's like $30 just to hold stuff there. When you're picking one out give it a few knocks and it should sound hollow and you should be able to smell it when you put your nose up to it. If it's still pretty green throw it in a dark cabinet. When your kitchen starts to stink of fruit it's ready


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 4, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Did not see your edit @Singlemalt there's a little asian market here where I get it. Pretty much any asian market will have it. I've seen it at a whole foods one time but it's like $30 just to hold stuff there. When you're picking one out give it a few knocks and it should sound hollow and you should be able to smell it when you put your nose up to it. If it's still pretty green throw it in a dark cabinet. When your kitchen starts to stink of fruit it's ready



Thanks. I realize now I did read the Asian market comment. I have to drive an hour and half to the city now. I forgot about Asian markets living out here in the country. My mom had a great one in New Jersey.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 4, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks. I realize now I did read the Asian market comment. I have to drive an hour and half to the city now. I forgot about Asian markets living out here in the country. My mom had a great one in New Jersey.


We have a little one just a few miles away, there's a few up in Denver but ours is the only one I found that consistently has both jackfruit and fresh roast duck. I'm talking an entire roast duck. You get the head too lol


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 4, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> We have a little one just a few miles away, there's a few up in Denver but ours is the only one I found that consistently has both jackfruit and fresh roast duck. I'm talking an entire roast duck. You get the head too lol



Funny you mentioned the duck. I used to frequent china town in Philly when I was younger and got those delicious things all the time.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm about to get after a delicious taco truck burrito.....extra sour cream and cheese..... Upside to deliveries.


Passing all the good food spots


Delivering pizzas of course. I don't like pizza.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm about to get after a delicious taco truck burrito.....extra sour cream and cheese..... Upside to deliveries.
> 
> 
> Passing all the good food spots
> ...



I am way. Way off base here. But I thought you were delivering weed. Lol. 

And my favorite taco truck parked in Leadville CO every weekday afternoon when I lived there. Just awesome “fajitas” which honestly were more like layered burritos. But delicious.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm about to get after a delicious taco truck burrito.....extra sour cream and cheese..... Upside to deliveries.
> 
> 
> Passing all the good food spots
> ...


It's the salsa and pickled peppers that keep me coming back, gotta have the Trifecta!


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 4, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I am way. Way off base here. But I thought you were delivering weed. Lol.
> 
> And my favorite taco truck parked in Leadville CO every weekday afternoon when I lived there. Just awesome “fajitas” which honestly were more like layered burritos. But delicious.


Ya pizza


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Mar 4, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> It's the salsa and pickled peppers that keep me coming back, gotta have the Trifecta!


GP it's funny you said that. I got home and opened up my burrito along with the tin foil package of "usually pickled goodness"....and it was a singly fire roasted chili a few radishes and a lime. I was fucking pissed. I didn't get a single pickled jalapeño or carrot. ASSHOLES!!!!


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 4, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


>


LMAO.....idk how you found that...you must have worked for the same pizza franchise as me.


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> LMAO.....idk how you found that...you must have worked for the same pizza franchise as me.


it's a good gig


----------



## Rolla J (Mar 4, 2018)

LMAO who ever thought?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> It's the salsa and pickled peppers that keep me coming back, gotta have the Trifecta!


Mmmmmm loved your pickles!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Ya pizza



So the pizza is really made out of weed like the van in the cheech and Chong movie. 

Got it.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 5, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Did not see your edit @Singlemalt there's a little asian market here where I get it. Pretty much any asian market will have it. I've seen it at a whole foods one time but it's like $30 just to hold stuff there. When you're picking one out give it a few knocks and it should sound hollow and you should be able to smell it when you put your nose up to it. If it's still pretty green throw it in a dark cabinet. When your kitchen starts to stink of fruit it's ready


Last time I gave something a few knocks

I ended up with him^^^^^


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2018)

I had liked that ^^^^^ post 30 min ago???


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I had liked that ^^^^^ post 30 min ago???



You must not like it very much.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 5, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I had liked that ^^^^^ post 30 min ago???


It was worth a double post GP.....I mean just look at that lil shit......He knows how to melt daddies heart. Even when he wants breakfast an hour before my alarm goes off.

On a Monday morning at that.


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2018)

Cute, but I'm so glad to be done with diapers.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Last time I gave something a few knocks
> View attachment 4100474
> I ended up with him^^^^^


LOL looks like he has your sense of humor too. What a doll and what hair!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2018)

yum pizza.....there was a nice episode on tv that showed how to infuse pizza with cannabis....the dough, just about everything......thought about making one, just don't have the materials....as of yet..


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> yum pizza.....there was a nice episode on tv that showed how to infuse pizza with cannabis....the dough, just about everything......thought about making one, just don't have the materials....as of yet..



Mmmmmmmm pot pizza. Pizza Pot? Weed n cheese? What am I doing?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> yum pizza.....there was a nice episode on tv that showed how to infuse pizza with cannabis....the dough, just about everything......thought about making one, just don't have the materials....as of yet..


My sis has been watching a cannabis cooking show a lot lately. I've sat down a few times and watched. Taking care of the munchies and getting high.

"AT THE SAME DAMN TIME"


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL looks like he has your sense of humor too. What a doll and what hair!


He's got a mop going for sure grandma Annie. I don't want to cut it. I remember cutting lil Indas the first time and my baby was gone forever. Now he's finding 100$ bills and negotiating rides to ToysRUs. He says: Dad, they're going out of business. We have to jump on the deals. Lol


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> Cute, but I'm so glad to be done with diapers.


I'm tackling potty training as we speak. Not me I can use the big boy potty just fine thank you very much  I see the light at the end of the tunnel though. I don't do the math on how much we spend on diapers because it's too depressing for me lol


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 5, 2018)

Pizza Pizza.....


That's not my toppings above. I only have one nugg ((SERIOUSLY))


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> My sis has been watching a cannabis cooking show a lot lately. I've sat down a few times and watched. Taking care of the munchies and getting high.
> 
> "AT THE SAME DAMN TIME"


the one i watch always gives me ideas for stuff, i love the chef's eyes when the open the pantry they have....heck what am i say i drool too......


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> My sis has been watching a cannabis cooking show a lot lately. I've sat down a few times and watched. Taking care of the munchies and getting high.
> 
> "AT THE SAME DAMN TIME"



Mrs. MMG made amazing banana nut muffins with our coconut oil this time. She tried not squeezing the cheesecloth out too much into the mix this time to reduce impurities and the high is much cleaner. Still very much full body and head buzz but super smooth effect. With the last of the material wrung out of the cheesecloth last time it seemed much more nervous experience. 

I try to include the trim and small or loose buds of at least 3 different plants for a wide variety of canabanoids. I feel that is also what has helped eliminate the girls internal cysts. In other natural medicines it is good to “spam” the illness with more possibly healing elements basically hoping one of them takes effect. I think the larger variety of strains/crosses increased her body’s response to the healing effects. 

Plus they are delicious. I will have to take a pic. The girl can bake.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4100531
> Pizza Pizza.....
> 
> 
> That's not my toppings above. I only have one nugg ((SERIOUSLY))


holy crap....


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> He's got a mop going for sure grandma Annie. I don't want to cut it. I remember cutting lil Indas the first time and my baby was gone forever. Now he's finding 100$ bills and negotiating rides to ToysRUs. He says: Dad, they're going out of business. We have to jump on the deals. Lol


That is quite the hair. My son is long overdue for his first haircut but once it happens my wife is gonna break out her photos and start sobbing about how fast he's growing up. And to be honest I might too lol


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4100531
> Pizza Pizza.....
> 
> 
> That's not my toppings above. I only have one nugg ((SERIOUSLY))



Have you posted a pic of this massive bud?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 5, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> I'm tackling potty training as we speak. Not me I can use the big boy potty just fine thank you very much  I see the light at the end of the tunnel though. I don't do the math on how much we spend on diapers because it's too depressing for me lol


Oh I have all that to look forward to again. I remember my older boy hanging his ass out of the shower and taking a dump on the floor. He said it was because I told him not to poop in the tub/shower.....lol

Fun times


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2018)

i've learned after watching general cooking shows, they're are at least 3 things you need with cooking....1: oil, 2: butter, 3: keef.......i'm still learning......


master chef junior put me to shame....


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Have you posted a pic of this massive bud?


I'm still trimming it .... Il think about it once it's looking it's absolute best.

Il think about it 


@GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Oh I have all that to look forward to again. I remember my older boy hanging his ass out of the shower and taking a dump on the floor. He said it was because I told him not to poop in the tub/shower.....lol
> 
> Fun times


I remember those discussions and you wonder how they got that from what you said. It was an interesting peek into their thinking. I highly recommend Piaget's, The Child's Conception of Time. It looks at their development of cognitive structures.


----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> I'm tackling potty training as we speak. Not me I can use the big boy potty just fine thank you very much  I see the light at the end of the tunnel though. I don't do the math on how much we spend on diapers because it's too depressing for me lol


My wife tells the story of training her youngest.

She had been patiently trying to train him and just when he had shown that
he knew what was up he would shit himself again. On purpose it seemed, maybe
just because he wanted the personal moma attention, who knows.

The last time he filled his diaper she took him outside, striped him down and
turned the garden hose on him. It was early spring so not actually cold but still cool
enough to get his attention. Yep. That was the last time he filled his diaper.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I remember those discussions and you wonder how they got that from what you said. It was an interesting peek into their thinking. I highly recommend Piaget's, The Child's Conception of Time. It looks at their development of cognitive structures.


I left out a few key parts. So in his defense..... I told him when he was little not to poop in the tub....He had sent a floater when he was small...I also always told him to stand on the shower/bath mat after baths so the floor doesn't get super wet and slippery...... When I saw that he dropped a deuce on the floor and asked why he did that. He actually said, because I told him not to get the floor all wet and not to poop in the shower/bath.... So how could I scorn him for basically doing exactly what I asked him. I did add one more rule after that. He has to go potty before bath time ...lol 

But he was honestly very quick at potty training. I have a feeling il be paid back for all my shenanigans with chunker though. The kid is crazy Annie....adorable, but he's huge and crazy AF.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 5, 2018)

So I thought we would be having a granddaughter delivered today, at least that's what they said about 2-3 weeks ago. But Friday at the appointment her Dr said the 15th, which was a little surprising because she is gynormous . The Dr took a bunch of measurements and said the baby weighs 9lb2oz already and is expected to weigh 10.5-11# by the 15th. Ohh my.......

@Indacouch this is my son's second child ( the one that looked like Chunker when he was a baby ) , so it makes sense that his kid would be a rolly polly . How big was Chunker at birth ( he's so cute )?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> .....snip.....The kid is crazy Annie....adorable, but he's huge and crazy AF.


LOL did your parent's ever say I hope you have three just like you? he he he



Bareback said:


> So I thought we would be having a granddaughter delivered today, at least that's what they said about 2-3 weeks ago. But Friday at the appointment her Dr said the 15th, which was a little surprising because she is gynormous . The Dr took a bunch of measurements and said the baby weighs 9lb2oz already and is expected to *weigh 10.5-11# by the 15th*. Ohh my.......
> 
> @Indacouch this is my son's second child ( the one that looked like Chunker when he was a baby ) , so it makes sense that his kid would be a rolly polly . How big was Chunker at birth ( he's so cute )?


Oh my!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 5, 2018)

Bareback said:


> So I thought we would be having a granddaughter delivered today, at least that's what they said about 2-3 weeks ago. But Friday at the appointment her Dr said the 15th, which was a little surprising because she is gynormous . The Dr took a bunch of measurements and said the baby weighs 9lb2oz already and is expected to weigh 10.5-11# by the 15th. Ohh my.......
> 
> @Indacouch this is my son's second child ( the one that looked like Chunker when he was a baby ) , so it makes sense that his kid would be a rolly polly . How big was Chunker at birth ( he's so cute )?


My kids were a few months old before they hit 11# lol. None of mine were over 7#


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 5, 2018)

lokie said:


> My wife tells the story of training her youngest.
> 
> She had been patiently trying to train him and just when he had shown that
> he knew what was up he would shit himself again. On purpose it seemed, maybe
> ...


Lol. I had to do that last spring. In was at the grocery store with the kids. My middle boy says he has to go to the bathroom. I said ok and he went. He came back and didnt say a word.

One of my other kids said they smelled crap. I looked at my boy and liquid poo is running down his legs. I asked why and he told me the bathroom was locked. I asked him why he didn't say anything.

I had no clothes for him. I had to put paper towels inn the car for him to sit on.

Got home and turned the hose on him. It was bad. It was everywhere.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 5, 2018)

Bareback said:


> So I thought we would be having a granddaughter delivered today, at least that's what they said about 2-3 weeks ago. But Friday at the appointment her Dr said the 15th, which was a little surprising because she is gynormous . The Dr took a bunch of measurements and said the baby weighs 9lb2oz already and is expected to weigh 10.5-11# by the 15th. Ohh my.......
> 
> @Indacouch this is my son's second child ( the one that looked like Chunker when he was a baby ) , so it makes sense that his kid would be a rolly polly . How big was Chunker at birth ( he's so cute )?


He was 7lbs 8ounces when he was born......just a tiny little thing....now he's a giant monster baby ....already wearing some of his brothers 5yr old T's to bed.....and unbelievably strong. He's made his 6 year old brother cry by grabbing his hair or swinging on him ...lol....I don't let him play hitting games with me anymore. He doesn't know his own strength.


Between me and you.... I do play rough when brothers at school sometimes. Then when he smacks someone. I pretend to look just as surprised as momma.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 5, 2018)

Going to put gas in both cars for the week.....take one and come back for the other....I really hate parting with Hundos like this......smh


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Going to put gas in both cars for the week.....take one and come back for the other....I really hate parting with Hundos like this......smh



I want many Hundos and a giant bud that takes months to trim.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I want many Hundos and a giant bud that takes months to trim.


LOL, don't we all


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I want many Hundos and a giant bud that takes months to trim.


The pizza delivery life isn't for everybody.


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I want many Hundos and a giant bud that takes months to trim.


you will never be @Indacouch


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> The pizza delivery life isn't for everybody.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> The pizza delivery life isn't for everybody.


My first real job was delivering pizza. Didn't pay a damn thing till I started taking up delivering 'pizza' on the side


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 5, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> My first real job was delivering pizza. Didn't pay a damn thing till I started taking up delivering 'pizza' on the side


but do you have anything hot and ready for 5.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> My first real job was delivering pizza. Didn't pay a damn thing till I started taking up delivering 'pizza' on the side


My brother used to deliver pizzas in a powder blue sundance with a back-up beep. 
He always had 2 or 3 of those warming bags in the back seat. His car fah-king wreaked!! 
He would burn nag champa in there to try to cover up the smell.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 5, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> you will never be @Indacouch


I might not be indacouch. But I'm onachair say whaaat? 
In relation to your other question, only cheese and pepporoni, like the most boring pizzas ever.


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 5, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> I might not be indacouch. But I'm onachair say whaaat?
> In relation to your other question, only cheese and pepporoni, like the most boring pizzas ever.


I'll take a oz. I mean a slice.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> The pizza delivery life isn't for everybody.



You ain’t kiddin’


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> you will never be @Indacouch



Of course not. But a man can dream.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> My first real job was delivering pizza. Didn't pay a damn thing till I started taking up delivering 'pizza' on the side



I made it up the car dealership ladder with a hell of a salary. But still managed to deliver “pizza” my whole career. Every time I used a different pizza place than my own the quality was always off. 

Now I grow my own pizzas.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 5, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> I might not be indacouch. But I'm onachair say whaaat?
> In relation to your other question, only cheese and pepporoni, like the most boring pizzas ever.


When and if you get banned ....Onachair it is


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 5, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> My brother used to deliver pizzas in a powder blue sundance with a back-up beep.
> He always had 2 or 3 of those warming bags in the back seat. His car fah-king wreaked!!
> He would burn nag champa in there to try to cover up the smell.


My favorite part of delivering pizza (actual pizza this time guys) was nugs as tips


MichiganMedGrower said:


> I made it up the car dealership ladder with a hell of a salary. But still managed to deliver “pizza” my whole career. Every time I used a different pizza place than my own the quality was always off.
> 
> Now I grow my own pizzas.


oh my god you guys I can't keep track of what pizza we're even talking about anymore I want half an oz of white sauce with jalapeños and pineapple and one medium chemdawg please. And an order of flapjacks  But agreed, any pizza I've gotten just never has that special it factor unless I or friends cooked it, and even then a few of my buddies were terrible chefs


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 5, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> My brother used to deliver pizzas in a powder blue sundance with a back-up beep.
> He always had 2 or 3 of those warming bags in the back seat. His car fah-king wreaked!!
> He would burn nag champa in there to try to cover up the smell.


Glass is the only way to go. Put it in glass jars and then change latex gloves and wipe with acetone or 90% iso.

I did my fair share of it. 

Got a gut feeling one time a dude I delivered for was being watched. I went one time and had a gut feeling and left. When I got out of the holler I hit a road block with 8 county and 2 state boys.

Got jerked out of the car. Searched illegally. I was clean and didn't have anything on me. That pissed them off.

Another time I got pulled over with a few bags of pizza on me. It wasn't in jars and it was the funk. I was in a low car and the cop was tall. He let me go and never searched me. He had to smell it. Maybe he had sinus trouble. The wind was blowing as well.

As I drove off I kept expecting another one to pull me over.

I got a couple more brush with the law stories.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 5, 2018)

Just got another pizza order.....it's hard delivering pizzas plus working my normal job ......and growing 


Somebodies gotta do it.....I'm glad I gassed up the cars now. This pizza delivery will be much easier on me now.


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Just got another pizza order.....it's hard delivering pizzas plus working my normal job ......and growing
> 
> 
> Somebodies gotta do it.....I'm glad I gassed up the cars now. This pizza delivery will be much easier on me now.


cars seem to run better with gas.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 5, 2018)

I am going to visit an old friend that I recently got back in touch with he is growing some Wonder woman , does anyone here have any experience with that one . I think it's a Nirvana seed but I don't know if he started with seed or clone. I know he has friends with financial wherwithal ( money ) and he is kinda the master mind grower. And we are going to talk about what i have learned in the past 10years. Maybe a partnership in the future, may be wishful thinking, may be stoned rambilings. There is some things up with all of a soddon wanting me to help with a secret project.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 5, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Glass is the only way to go. Put it in glass jars and then change latex gloves and wipe with acetone or 90% iso.
> 
> I did my fair share of it.
> 
> ...


That's why I stick to delivering pizza WB....people always want pizza.


I got pulled over with enough pizza for three Super Bowl parties one time. I'm eternally grateful those cops were obviously vegetarians....I had the meat that day. 

I think we've all got stories about pizza delivery. The most I got caught with was about half Oz of toppings. They made me smoosh it on the street and let me go. I'm glad they didn't find the heater under the dash though. "Phew". Pretty sure my asshole bit part of the spring out of my seat that night....The pucker effect was real......I was young and dumb

Now I don't smoke or drive around with weed EVER!!!





((Seriously)) 


Don't laugh WB 




I'm seriou...........pssssss whatever, don't believe me then


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 5, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I am going to visit an old friend that I recently got back in touch with he is growing some Wonder woman , does anyone here have any experience with that one . I think it's a Nirvana seed but I don't know if he started with seed or clone. I know he has friends with financial wherwithal ( money ) and he is kinda the master mind grower. And we are going to talk about what i have learned in the past 10years. Maybe a partnership in the future, may be wishful thinking, may be stoned rambilings. There is some things up with all of a soddon wanting me to help with a secret project.


Careful buddy.....anything he can do you can do better.....because you're by yourself....and only you can tell on yourself.....and only your mistakes will cost you...... I've never seen good come from it personally.

Just be careful and when you meet to talk ....make sure your both completely naked.....and before talking do some yoga....check his butthole and ears for recording devices...while you got him stretched out in different yoga positions...GL


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> cars seem to run better with gas.



Pizza gives me gas.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 5, 2018)

Butt holes and ear holes , check. Man I want to be careful so I think I'll check the belly button too.

He knows I ain't into the selling, I gifted some large dense nuggets and he's friends were in pressed. 10-15years ago I was growing outdoors it was decent but didn't have the genetics to be awesome. But now my indoor stuff makes quite an impression.maker.

It won't be a get rich thing , because no one is in it for money. We grow and we gift and they gift. It's a bunch of old business men. That like to off shore fish. 

Sorry for rambling on im tore up from the floor up.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I am going to visit an old friend that I recently got back in touch with he is growing some Wonder woman , does anyone here have any experience with that one . I think it's a Nirvana seed but I don't know if he started with seed or clone. I know he has friends with financial wherwithal ( money ) and he is kinda the master mind grower. And we are going to talk about what i have learned in the past 10years. Maybe a partnership in the future, may be wishful thinking, may be stoned rambilings. There is some things up with all of a soddon wanting me to help with a secret project.



I have smoked it from a dispensary but not grown it. I learned it is a high yielding super skunk type hybrid with a mid to high potency. It’s a souped up something else but I cant remember the strain. It tasted like classic old school weed and had a strong body high. Dense commercial looking decent bag appeal red hair light green look on the stuff I got.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> And try copping drugs in the city with a white face. They will haul you away while leaving the Black.


 


MichiganMedGrower said:


> You need to go back to fake Jew school.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 5, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Butt holes and ear holes , check. Man I want to be careful so I think I'll check the belly button too.
> 
> He knows I ain't into the selling, I gifted some large dense nuggets and he's friends were in pressed. 10-15years ago I was growing outdoors it was decent but didn't have the genetics to be awesome. But now my indoor stuff makes quite an impression.maker.
> 
> ...


Yeah I just gift a lil of this 
 
A bit of this 
 
Sometimes this 
I just took all those pics for you. I figured I'd share my Daily Nugg ....after my quick pizza delivery.


I even take plates to my pizza deliveries. The pizza company I work for is very greedy. I see much better tips by bringing along plates.
 

My stack of plates^^^^^^

Well folks.... I gotta get up early for work tomo....so I think it's about time to zonk out for the night....alarm goes off in 7 hours.


I'm all out of weed now ....I've only got one nugg left....for real this time


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 4100891



Lol. You’re actually following me. Just admit you got beat at your own mean game.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Lol. You’re actually following me. Just admit you got beat at your own mean game.


just making sure people know what a jew-hating, racist POS you are.

you're welcome.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> just making sure people know what a jew-hating, racist POS you are.
> 
> you're welcome.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4100991


i'm sure you have some kind of point to make that you are too stupid to find the words for, pipsqueakkk.

godspeed


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sure you have some kind of point to make that you are too stupid to find the words for, pipsqueakkk.
> 
> godspeed


Whatever do you mean? I like posting pictures.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> just making sure people know what a jew-hating, racist POS you are.
> 
> you're welcome.



Pretty sure everybody knows you’re delusional by now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Whatever do you mean? I like posting pictures.


yes, you made that clear last night when you explicitly spelled out that you are calling me a FAKE JEW!

cool sig too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Pretty sure everybody knows you’re delusional by now.


yes, you probably meant something rather innocent by calling me a "white hating fake kept jew boy"

definitely not something an unhinged white power type would blurt out in frustration or anything


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, you made that clear last night when you explicitly spelled out that you are calling me a FAKE JEW!
> 
> cool sig too.


Because you are. And I can prove it. Any questions?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, you probably meant something rather innocent by calling me a "white hating fake kept jew boy"
> 
> definitely not something an unhinged white power type would blurt out in frustration or anything



No I was being deliberately facetious. Like you. Just trying to keep up with the insult throwing. 

Just admit you lost at your own mean game. You are messing up a really great thread for others.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Because you are. And I can prove it. Any questions?


you are very incisive.

this whole act of marrying my jewish wife, having a jewish wedding, celebrating jewish holidays with my jewish family, raising a jewish daughter, reciting jewish prayers in hebrew with my jewish wife, jewish kid, and jewish family, and fasting during jewish fasts, among other things, has all been a clever act that you have discovered in your grand wisdom.

damn you


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you are very incisive.
> 
> this whole act of marrying my jewish wife, having a jewish wedding, celebrating jewish holidays with my jewish family, raising a jewish daughter, reciting jewish prayers in hebrew with my jewish wife, jewish kid, and jewish family, and fasting during jewish fasts, among other things, has all been a clever act that you have discovered in your grand wisdom.
> 
> damn you


LOL. You seem upset.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> No I was being deliberately facetious. Like you. Just trying to keep up with the insult throwing.
> 
> Just admit you lost at your own mean game. You are messing up a really great thread for others.


you claim you are "just trying to keep up with the insult throwing" but i can cite numerous other times you have said i "hate whites" or am a "fake jew" which are things that only white power skinhead types throw around.

why not just own up to the fact that you are a neo-nazi type already? it's obvious


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> LOL. You seem upset.


i am so upset that i have made it a point to follow around and harass anyone i suspect of being a fake jew for months on end


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i am so upset that i have made it a point to follow around and harass anyone i suspect of being a fake jew for months on end


You do you. We've all seen worse from you over the past 8 years. But you go on with your bad honorary Jewish self.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> You do you. We've all seen worse from you over the past 8 years. But you go on with your bad honorary Jewish self.


why does it upset you that i am jewish?

you have been stuck on this and yapping at my ankles like a little dog about it for months now


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you claim you are "just trying to keep up with the insult throwing" but i can cite numerous other times you have said i "hate whites" or am a "fake jew" which are things that only white power skinhead types throw around.
> 
> why not just own up to the fact that you are a neo-nazi type already? it's obvious



What was obvious was that returning your constant insults with those particular insults would make you very upset. 

I honestly didn’t think you were so weak you would still be upset months later.

I am truly sorry I hurt you so bad. I was just trying to keep up with the king of internet trolling.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i am so upset that i have made it a point to follow around and harass anyone i suspect of being a fake jew for months on end



Exactly. Good for you admitting that.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> why does it upset you that i am jewish?
> 
> you have been stuck on this and yapping at my ankles like a little dog about it for months now


Why do you ask?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> What was obvious was that returning your constant insults with those particular insults would make you very upset.
> 
> I honestly didn’t think you were so weak you would still be upset months later.
> 
> I am truly sorry I hurt you so bad. I was just trying to keep up with the king of internet trolling.


you claim you are "just trolling" now, but in another thread at this very moment you are defending calling jews "lying penny pinching rats"

i can't even imagine how much meth you have to be on to try to balance the shit show you are running


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Why do you ask?


just curious why you are so upset that i am jewish


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> just curious why you are so upset that i am jewish


Hey buddy, do you need a Snickers?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you claim you are "just trolling" now, but in another thread at this very moment you are defending calling jews "lying penny pinching rats"
> 
> i can't even imagine how much meth you have to be on to try to balance the shit show you are running



I wonder the same about you. 

Don’t you remember just commenting this on another thread. Asked and answered many times. 

You ok buck?

Why would you come mess up this nice thread?

At least keep you shit in your own back yard.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I wonder the same about you.
> 
> Don’t you remember just commenting this on another thread. Asked and answered many times.
> 
> ...


so you don't want to talk here about your support of calling jews "lying penny pinching rats"?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> just curious why you are so upset that i am jewish


In all seriousness, I hope your kid doesn't have any of the known diseases/birth defects from your wife's jewish bloodlines. I'd say a prayer, but neither of us are believers.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> so you don't want to talk here about your support of calling jews "lying penny pinching rats"?



No dickhead. This is a friendly nugg thread. This is inappropriate. You can learn all about Jewish culture and memorize Hebrew prayers but don’t see how wrong you are here? 

I am sorry everyone for making uncle buck so upset he followed me here.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 6, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> In all seriousness, I hope your kid doesn't have any of the known diseases/birth defects from your wife's jewish bloodlines. I'd say a prayer, but neither of us are believers.



This is meaner than neccesary. I was born with congenital illnesses because of my moms genetics. Just had to say that. 

Now please quit posting this crap in the daily nugg thread. This is a good feeling fun thread.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I hope your kid doesn't have any of the known diseases/birth defects from your wife's jewish bloodlines.


wow

don't be so obvious, pipsqueakkk


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i am so upset that i have made it a point to follow around and harass anyone i suspect of being a fake jew for months on end


I did that once. It didn't work out well for the fake jew.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> No dickhead. This is a friendly nugg thread.


LOL

if you don't want me to bring up your support of calling jews "lying penny pinching rats", then don't defend it as "common humor" that is "usually accepted".

jesus fucking christ


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I did that once. It didn't work out well for the fake jew.


what time it it by the way?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> what time it it by the way?


*is

Why do you ask? Something on your mind?


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 6, 2018)

The daily nugg is like, my favorite thread on here. Don't drag your shit arguments on here. If you have a problem @UncleBuck maybe pm MMG or find another thread to do this on. So far I haven't heard anything remotely political from @MichiganMedGrower because if at the very least he's considerate enough to leave it off here. You gotta be this tall for the daily nug I'm not about to watch this shit turn into another politics thread.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 6, 2018)

I loved you so very much daily nugg. This is a tragic way to go.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 6, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> The daily nugg is like, my favorite thread on here. Don't drag your shit arguments on here. If you have a problem @UncleBuck maybe pm MMG or find another thread to do this on. So far I haven't heard anything remotely political from @MichiganMedGrower because if at the very least he's considerate enough to leave it off here. You gotta be this tall for the daily nug I'm not about to watch this shit turn into another politics thread.


True dat


----------



## Bareback (Mar 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Yeah I just gift a lil of this
> View attachment 4100984
> A bit of this
> View attachment 4100985
> ...



Ohh...... I need a private moment now.

Awesome work and very nice plates too.

I wish the internet had a smell app , I bet that smells delightful.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ohh...... I need a private moment now.
> 
> Awesome work and very nice plates too.
> 
> I wish the internet had a smell app , I bet that smells delightful.



You need the smellascope from futurama.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 6, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You need the smellascope from futurama.


If you try hard enough get real close to the screen, sniff in really big and put a nug up to your nose and it's like your smelling it from across the interwebs  If only zeros and ones could code scent.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ohh...... I need a private moment now.
> 
> Awesome work and very nice plates too.
> 
> I wish the internet had a smell app , I bet that smells delightful.


Dude it love smelling several strains together like that......I keep anything to do with MMJ out of my house. I dont want my kids around it until they're adults ..... The only nuggs on my property are for my sis. She smokes daily because of siezures. I built her an apartment on my property so there is no possibility of my kids being exposed to it..... Sis has her little safe in her apartment with several strains and other goodies. I just wanted to clarify that. It's kinda sad tbh....I see alchoholics doing much worse with kids around. I'm actually glad I have the ranches to keep my flowers at. I was getting some flowers ready last night to gift to my patients at the hospital. I drove back to pick up the bag and the whole insulated room I keep my flowers in .....smelt fucking delicious BB..... It's that lingering good good.....lol.....like waking into a stoner Starbucks ....skunky chocolate coffee is how I'd describe it.......when I win the lottery il fly all my Riu peeps to come to INDAS Starbucks.....you're first on the list....behind Annie and Bear....but they both know they don't need an invite.


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> If you try hard enough get real close to the screen, sniff in really big and put a nug up to your nose and it's like your smelling it from across the interwebs  If only zeros and ones could code scent.


I still would not click on "smellmyfinger.com".

Too many deviant mofo's out there. You can imagine it something like this

"look at this nice sweet funky bud"








Link redirects to






You know there are evil fucks out there don't you?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 6, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> The daily nugg is like, my favorite thread on here. Don't drag your shit arguments on here. If you have a problem @UncleBuck maybe pm MMG or find another thread to do this on. So far I haven't heard anything remotely political from @MichiganMedGrower because if at the very least he's considerate enough to leave it off here. You gotta be this tall for the daily nug I'm not about to watch this shit turn into another politics thread.


couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2018)

lokie said:


> I still would not click on "smellmyfinger.com".
> 
> Too many deviant mofo's out there. You can imagine it something like this
> 
> ...


Lokie that bud is gorgeous! What strain is it?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 6, 2018)

lokie said:


> I still would not click on "smellmyfinger.com".
> 
> Too many deviant mofo's out there. You can imagine it something like this
> 
> ...




gotta watch scratch n sniffs too.....they can be mis-leading as well

beautiful strain


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Lokie that bud is gorgeous! What strain is it?


http://www.thcfinder.com/marijuana-blog/nugs/2014/05/island-sweet-skunk

https://www.leafly.com/sativa/island-sweet-skunk







Island Sweet Skunk, sometimes called Sweet Island Skunk, is a sativa strain that users enjoy for its energetic effects. The flavor is most easily described as “sweetskunk,” where tropical fruit flavors take the lead. Often the fruity aroma is likened to grapefruit. Originally bred by Federation Seed Company in Canada, this strain is a descendant of Skunk #1 and grows tall, straight, high-yielding plants. Some varieties of Island Sweet Skunk have a heightened CBD content to help patients treating anxiety, inflammation, and muscle spasms. Flowering occurs at 7 to 8 weeks and buds will have bright yellow-orange hairs. They will remain loose and fluffy, so make sure they don’t get too dried out.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 6, 2018)

lokie said:


> http://www.thcfinder.com/marijuana-blog/nugs/2014/05/island-sweet-skunk


Is that yours bro?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> gotta watch scratch n sniffs too.....they can be mis-leading as well
> 
> beautiful strain


Idk but this makes me think of those Jelly Beans that have fucked up flavors....bugers,barf,dog food, fish etc etc


My boy had a game called Bean Boozled.... Basically it has normal jelly beans and the fucked up ones mixed in. The funniest part is he rigged the game before I started playing.....So I kept getting nasty ass flavors. I honestly didn't think he rigged it until I got 3 bad flavors in a row....lol....Then his smile gave him away ......Little shit


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> It's like me and my buddy. He wishes he did what I do for a living. I have days where I wonder what it would be like to go sit behind a desk/computer for work. The grass always appears greener on the other side....... I guess you're right though, having a giant nugg to trim the whole year....doesn't exactly push me to finish my personal indoor project. Add on the fact I have an awesome partner I do indoor flowers with....then couple that with my "experimental" gardens during the grow season...totally seperate from my greenhouses........sorry,,,,, il just stop.


shit, i wish i could do what you guys do for a living, outdoors or indoors, if i did with this state i would be in major trouble...prolly one of the reason i grow so little during my time.....keep the power man un aware, and also the eyes in the skies out of my backyard.............

sometimes i sit in my little 12x12 room i use, and go WoW, only if something would change....

so i just stick to my closet......keep it on the low

p.s i love experimenting, guess with what i have it's an experiment all the time...


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Is that yours bro?


Not mine, copy and paste.

I'm not prepared to take the purp walk of shame and post my nugs here.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 6, 2018)

lokie said:


> Not mine, copy and paste.
> 
> I'm not prepared to take the purp walk of shame and post my nugs here.


Can't be that bad Loke..... I'm sure it's better than most of what's out there.


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Can't be that bad Loke..... I'm sure it's better than most of what's out there.


True. Better than some. There is always room for improvement though.
I'm hoping my move to organics will take my game to the next level.

I did post a few shot of my first grow from years ago.

I really don't feel the need to post many pics from my personal space.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Can't be that bad Loke..... I'm sure it's better than most of what's out there.


prolly be a hell of alot better than my miss fortunes this grow season for me..

guess 3 out of 4 ain't bad though

turned my 4th into an experiment all it own, dunno why, just felt like doing it


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> shit, i wish i could do what you guys do for a living, outdoors or indoors, if i did with this state i would be in major trouble...prolly one of the reason i grow so little during my time.....keep the power man un aware, and also the eyes in the skies out of my backyard.............
> 
> sometimes i sit in my little 12x12 room i use, and go WoW, only if something would change....
> 
> ...


I make all my money from my actual job.... There was a time in my life I would prophet from flowers. I do get offers all the time from people wanting to buy my flowers. I just don't think the risk is worth it in my situation. My wife and boys are my life. I don't wana get greedy and end up in jail or worse. So I just grow my one giant plant in the middle of nowhere and gift it to my sick friends/patients. They offer me money pretty normally but I always turn it down. I enjoy it as a hobby meds for my sis. If I grew what I was allowed I'd probably only have to grow once every 2 years ...lol..... I just enjoy growing the best flowers I can......and I totally agree....I enjoy my experimental grows Waaaaaay more than my greenhouse plants.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 6, 2018)

lokie said:


> Not mine, copy and paste.
> 
> I'm not prepared to take the purp walk of shame and post my nugs here.


Ugly weed is like a short dick, better to post a pic of some else's, so I heard , idk, could be true. 


J/k


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I make all my money from my actual job.... There was a time in my life I would prophet from flowers. I do get offers all the time from people wanting to buy my flowers. I just don't think the risk is worth it in my situation. My wife and boys are my life. I don't wana get greedy and end up in jail or worse. So I just grow my one giant plant in the middle of nowhere and gift it to my sick friends/patients. They offer me money pretty normally but I always turn it down. I enjoy it as a hobby meds for my sis. If I grew what I was allowed I'd probably only have to grow once every 2 years ...lol..... I just enjoy growing the best flowers I can......and I totally agree....I enjoy my experimental grows Waaaaaay more than my greenhouse plants.


Exactly! Greed and covetousness are bad things


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I make all my money from my actual job.... There was a time in my life I would prophet from flowers. I do get offers all the time from people wanting to buy my flowers. I just don't think the risk is worth it in my situation. My wife and boys are my life. I don't wana get greedy and end up in jail or worse. So I just grow my one giant plant in the middle of nowhere and gift it to my sick friends/patients. They offer me money pretty normally but I always turn it down. I enjoy it as a hobby meds for my sis. If I grew what I was allowed I'd probably only have to grow once every 2 years ...lol..... I just enjoy growing the best flowers I can......and I totally agree....I enjoy my experimental grows Waaaaaay more than my greenhouse plants.



yeah i go to work to, hey it pay the bills keeps me out of trouble so to speak. 

I started my growing long time ago, way before the internet, and all the info that's out there. Loved the coastal air and the sea breeze, had some special spots there for a while. Most of the stuff i did was just for myself, maybe so close friends. Finally got kinda bored with it, so i took a hiatus from it. As i explained to someone, the one main reason i came back to growing was for my wife. Now more than ever. It's wierd how you can look at a checklist and you can actually ck them off.....so that's who i do it for now. That might expand in time.

think everytime i look into my bag o seeds, it's just an experiement waiting to happen...what am i gonna get, what kind of smell, what structure, what leafing, etc etc......and of course i do " how in the hell did i do that" times too....lol

seeing that flower always bring a smile to me....


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 6, 2018)

lokie said:


> http://www.thcfinder.com/marijuana-blog/nugs/2014/05/island-sweet-skunk
> 
> https://www.leafly.com/sativa/island-sweet-skunk
> 
> ...



Nice and classic. 

The last line hit home for me. I keep over burping my lovely fluffy sativa leaning buds and they become almost crispy. Then start to break down into shake. 

Fortunately not much lasts too long around here.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Exactly! Greed and covetousness are bad things


Most the people who get checked out/messed with around here....is only because they get greedy.

I just realized I didn't answer your question from the other day. I can for certain remember my mom telling me..." My kids would be 10 times worse than me if I wasn't good" 10 times worse Annie. I'm not sure that's even possible..... If so I better start saving for broken windows and vehicle repair ASAP....lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2018)

This sustained Mrs GWN and I for several years & we found it to be true.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 6, 2018)

Nothing near as well manicured as @Indacouch lol but this is a little tester nug from my pineapple chunk


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 6, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Nothing near as well manicured as @Indacouch lol but this is a little tester nug from my pineapple chunk
> View attachment 4101283


killer stuff dude


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Nothing near as well manicured as @Indacouch lol but this is a little tester nug from my pineapple chunk
> View attachment 4101283


I'd smoke that


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'd smoke that


oh stop you guys are gonna make me blush  @BudmanTX thanks man I'm pretty excited come chop time, I have one more pc that's about 20ish days in now. This is definitely the fastest flowering strain or at least phenotype of this strain that I've seen. It's still got a little time to go this was just an impulse 'damn it I gotta try it' cut. I'm loving the smoke right now so I'm pretty stoked about final product  any of you ever find yourselves in colorful colorado I'd be happy to give you the chance


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 6, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Nothing near as well manicured as @Indacouch lol but this is a little tester nug from my pineapple chunk
> View attachment 4101283


Gorgeous........


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Gorgeous........


woah man that's a whole lot of periods. I read it as a genuine compliment until like the third period then I started getting more and more suspicious of some kind of underlying meaning


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 6, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> woah man that's a whole lot of periods. I read it as a genuine compliment until like the third period then I started getting more and more suspicious of some kind of underlying meaning


lol .....driving home from work.

Gorgeous bud. I'd love to see it trimmed up tight. But that one can stay just the was she is. I really do put lots of effort into drying,curing and trimming. That's one bud that I could ""most likely"" leave alone


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> woah man that's a whole lot of periods. I read it as a genuine compliment until like the third period then I started getting more and more suspicious of some kind of underlying meaning


 Had he skipped a period THAT is when to worry


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Had he skipped a period THAT is when to worry


No missing periods allowed.............................……….......................
*..............................*


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> No missing periods allowed.............................……….......................
> *..............................*


I know it's always scary when that happens isn't it?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 6, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> I know it's always scary when that happens isn't it?


I'm done with having kids. I got my two monsters and that's enough. My wife says she wants a girl. I tell her no , no no no no. However, at the end of the day. She has the vagina and I'm very weak minded. My older boy slept in his own bed/room for maybe a month before she was pregnant.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm done with having kids. I got my two monsters and that's enough. My wife says she wants a girl. I tell her no , no no no no. However, at the end of the day. She has the vagina and I'm very weak minded. My older boy slept in his own bed/room for maybe a month before she was pregnant.


I always said I didn't want another after we had mini me, but damn it he's just so cool I think I'd be up for one more once he's out of diapers and my bank account recovers a little lol. But my sisters first was an angel, his little brother? Not so much.


----------



## Rolla J (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello fellow nugg buddies! I Just have 1 boy he's 9, and I'm 32. Google Duo'd with him last night, and this young stud telling me about his crush and how he got a number, haha adda boy!
Well tonight's crash course
Some chemo stank and some dieselish wax
Best stuff I've had in over a year for some reason


----------



## Rolla J (Mar 6, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> oh stop you guys are gonna make me blush  @BudmanTX thanks man I'm pretty excited come chop time, I have one more pc that's about 20ish days in now. This is definitely the fastest flowering strain or at least phenotype of this strain that I've seen. It's still got a little time to go this was just an impulse 'damn it I gotta try it' cut. I'm loving the smoke right now so I'm pretty stoked about final product  any of you ever find yourselves in colorful colorado I'd be happy to give you the chance


Awesome bud brother! I gotta come back to Denver! CC native right here! 303 stuck in the 815 haha


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 6, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> Hello fellow nugg buddies! I Just have 1 boy he's 9, and I'm 32. Google Duo'd with him last night, and this young stud telling me about his crush and how he got a number, haha adda boy!
> Well tonight's crash course
> Some chemo stank and some dieselish waxView attachment 4101525
> Best stuff I've had in over a year for some reason


Little ladies man huh? lol that's awesome. 


Rolla J said:


> Awesome bud brother! I gotta come back to Denver! CC native right here! 303 stuck in the 815 haha


But no kidding? Well *internet high five* it's getting harder and harder to find natives. Everyone is flooding in from out of state thinking they'll work in the Rec business and then find out that it's not at all the pipe dream they had


----------



## Rolla J (Mar 6, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Little ladies man huh? lol that's awesome.
> 
> But no kidding? Well *internet high five* it's getting harder and harder to find natives. Everyone is flooding in from out of state thinking they'll work in the Rec business and then find out that it's not at all the pipe dream they had


Haha yeah he is. Just like me. 
My Gpa is the only one left in Denver. Rest of my fam live out by Seattle. 

Funny thing is when my social gets brought up, say like with insurance or an employer.. They all look at me weird and I'm like yeah it begins with 52 and yada yada yada. They are like where r u from... Ummm Denver..... Okay drug drop right on the spot. Lmao


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Little ladies man huh? lol that's awesome.
> 
> But no kidding? Well *internet high five* it's getting harder and harder to find natives. Everyone is flooding in from out of state thinking they'll work in the Rec business and then find out that it's not at all the pipe dream they had


The legal weed business is very competitive here in WA. Margins are small and everything must be tracked from seed to sale. 
It can be profitable but you've gotta find a niche and do a lot of volume.


----------



## see4 (Mar 6, 2018)

see4 shows her a picture of his weenis, and she exclaims!...


curious2garden said:


> I'd smoke that


----------



## see4 (Mar 6, 2018)

I feel like I took that too far...


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2018)

LOL


----------



## see4 (Mar 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> No missing periods allowed.............................……….......................
> *..............................*


last time that happened... someone had a baby.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The legal weed business is very competitive here in WA. Margins are small and everything must be tracked from seed to sale.
> It can be profitable but you've gotta find a niche and do a lot of volume.


Yeah it's interesting to watch here in CO, anyone I know who's worked on the growing side of things has quit in disgust at how things are run and the state makes it near impossible to get a business license for Rec dispensaries, they said it was to make it level with opening a liquor store with licenses etc,. But it's about five thousand dollars more in taxes and application fees before anything is set in stone, and they still have the right to just turn it down for no reason, while liquor licensures are almost guaranteed after 2000 and a couple applications. Co. springs stil hasn't allowed Rec dispensaries within city limits, and the closest two dispensaries know it and just gut the customers  Never met an unhappy budtender though lol


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 6, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> Haha yeah he is. Just like me.
> My Gpa is the only one left in Denver. Rest of my fam live out by Seattle.
> 
> Funny thing is when my social gets brought up, say like with insurance or an employer.. They all look at me weird and I'm like yeah it begins with 52 and yada yada yada. They are like where r u from... Ummm Denver..... Okay drug drop right on the spot. Lmao


Both my wife and I have a decent amount of family spread through the northeast, I met a guy up in Iowa who found out I was from Colorado and he got so excited haha, same trip I got pulled over in Missouri and holy shit I never had a cop at my window that quick, like as I parked he was knocking, took me back to his car, ended up being pretty damn cool since I didn't have anything on me. Just asked me 'is weed really as prevalent as they say? Like coming out of vending machines and shit?' What are people hearing about CO that I'm not? Damn I'm rambling on tonight


----------



## Rolla J (Mar 6, 2018)

Tell me about it... It's from the good cheeba I be rambling too. Not as bad as this one guy on here lol


InigoMontoya said:


> Both my wife and I have a decent amount of family spread through the northeast, I met a guy up in Iowa who found out I was from Colorado and he got so excited haha, same trip I got pulled over in Missouri and holy shit I never had a cop at my window that quick, like as I parked he was knocking, took me back to his car, ended up being pretty damn cool since I didn't have anything on me. Just asked me 'is weed really as prevalent as they say? Like coming out of vending machines and shit?' What are people hearing about CO that I'm not? Damn I'm rambling on tonight


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 6, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Yeah it's interesting to watch here in CO, anyone I know who's worked on the growing side of things has quit in disgust at how things are run and the state makes it near impossible to get a business license for Rec dispensaries, they said it was to make it level with opening a liquor store with licenses etc,. But it's about five thousand dollars more in taxes and application fees before anything is set in stone, and they still have the right to just turn it down for no reason, while liquor licensures are almost guaranteed after 2000 and a couple applications. Co. springs stil hasn't allowed Rec dispensaries within city limits, and the closest two dispensaries know it and just gut the customers  Never met an unhappy budtender though lol


Jefferson county is no rec as well.

Vending machine, LOL, almost


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 6, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Jefferson county is no rec as well.
> 
> Vending machine, LOL, almost



I can see it now. Coffee, coffee with cream, coffee with sugar, coffee with cream and sugar, hot chocolate, 50/50 Hot chocolate / coffee. $1

Add cannabis oil cbd only $10

Add recreational cannabis oil $15

Then the little styrofoam cup pops out and the machine pours a big mess. Some gets in the cup.

Mmmmmmmm

Then the state trooper pulls you over leaving the rest area for a mouth swab.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 7, 2018)

good morning


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 7, 2018)

Mornin’

 
Winter has hurt my fence.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 7, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> Hello fellow nugg buddies! I Just have 1 boy he's 9, and I'm 32. Google Duo'd with him last night, and this young stud telling me about his crush and how he got a number, haha adda boy!
> Well tonight's crash course
> Some chemo stank and some dieselish waxView attachment 4101525
> Best stuff I've had in over a year for some reason


Where'd you get that jar? I could use a few of those that size.


----------



## Rolla J (Mar 7, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Where'd you get that jar? I could use a few of those that size.


Could be at the dispensary. I bought a gram on the black market and came in that


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2018)

see4 said:


> see4 shows her a picture of his weenis, and she exclaims!...


LOL It's happened before! Anyway your weenis would have to fix my mixing port motor on my A/C then I probably would.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 7, 2018)

I was getting my cup of hot chocolate this morning and watching people driving and on foot acting like complete assholes when they noticed this truck ...lol

Me and my buddy were watching and laughing at all the dope boys reactions to it. I rarely go to the city...but today I had to meet a friend. We saw several guys come walking around the corner and turn around as soon as they saw that surveillance truck. Then there was the people coming off the main strip doing about 70 in a45 .....talk about getting on the brakes...lol

I saw this truck parked in the parking where I get my ciggs a long while back. I asked the owner if it actually made a difference. He seemed to think it did in a big way. I wasn't sure at the time......but after watching the reactions of people today.....I have to agree.


Morning everyone


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4101805
> View attachment 4101806
> I was getting my cup of hot chocolate this morning and watching people driving and on foot acting like complete assholes when they noticed this truck ...lol
> 
> ...


LOL in Los Angeles that would have been stolen and stripped if there wasn't a cop inside.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 7, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Where'd you get that jar? I could use a few of those that size.


Il send you a link to a place I buy all my containers. They're very reasonable and have all shapes and sizes. Super good quality and cheap. I hate poor quality containers. They either cross thread super easy, or the tolerances are so fucked up they get glued shut if the container of extract falls over for any period of time. I'm super happy with the brand I've been using for about a year now.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL in Los Angeles that would have been stolen and stripped if there wasn't a cop inside.


Oakland is the same way ...lol.... I go to East 14th a few times a year to see an old friend. Let's just say you don't leave anything of value in the car ANYTHING!!....and if you don't have the right name to drop if asked....you'll be robbed and sent walking ....lol....just like LA, them boys don't play.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 7, 2018)

Picking up lil Inda from school....Then I get to go home


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Oakland is the same way ...lol.... I go to East 14th a few times a year to see an old friend. Let's just say you don't leave anything of value in the car ANYTHING!!....and if you don't have the right name to drop if asked....you'll be robbed and sent walking ....lol....just like LA, them boys don't play.


Raider fans don't fuck around, bruh.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Raider fans don't fuck around, bruh.


LOL and the Raiders spent some time in LA too


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 7, 2018)

Me and lil Inda saw this when we decided to grab him a candy for getting to the top of his behavior chart at school today.

MaFucker had it wedged between the concrete poles and quick stop sign. Take a close look at that custom black paint and the precise pin stripe lines.....smh


Then let's add in the fact it needed a ratchet strap to hold the ass end together. Going from the rear bumper to the rear window. (Seen Below) once again those paint lines are perfection.


Then as we get to the back of this fine piece. We can all clearly see why it needed the ratchet strap and black rattle can paint work. Take a close look at the back. There is a giant crack that runs all the way across the back and halfway down the drivers side. 
Nothing a little glue,paint,and a ratchet strap can't fix. Judging by the sticker of the United States on the back. I'd say the train must have hit it in California....because there is no fucking way that thing traveled the country in it's current condition. Another dead give away, is they taped off the map/sticker of the United States. I could barely tell

When they were trying to get it unstuck. I could literally see the back 12ft of that motor home wanting to fall off. I'm sure will see something on the news.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Oakland is the same way ...lol.... I go to East 14th a few times a year to see an old friend. Let's just say you don't leave anything of value in the car ANYTHING!!....and if you don't have the right name to drop if asked....you'll be robbed and sent walking ....lol....just like LA, them boys don't play.


No doubt, I was there last week, had to name drop @mr sunshine, dudes a fucking legend in dem streets..


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 7, 2018)

see4 said:


> last time that happened... someone had a baby.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> No doubt, I was there last week, had to name drop @mr sunshine, dudes a fucking legend in dem streets..


If you ever come that close to Fuckville/FuckFarms and don't come see me. Il find you Jerry..... Don't think you can come to Cali and not get a giant JerryB Blunt filled with some IndaKush.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> If you ever come that close to Fuckville/FuckFarms and don't come see me. Il find you Jerry..... Don't think you can come to Cali and not get a giant JerryB Blunt filled with some IndaKush.


 Nice misdirect ... we live in 'Fornia


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> No doubt, I was there last week, had to name drop @mr sunshine, dudes a fucking legend in dem streets..


Wait WHAT!!! Don't make me have to send the flying monkeys after you! I will you know.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> If you ever come that close to Fuckville/FuckFarms and don't come see me. Il find you Jerry..... Don't think you can come to Cali and not get a giant JerryB Blunt filled with some IndaKush.


There is no doubt I would hit you up, I lived there for 5 or 6 years as a kid. 

Indakush


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL It's happened before! Anyway your weenis would have to fix my mixing port motor on my A/C then I probably would.


god damn, don't you own anything that doesn't need fixing?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 7, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Nice misdirect ... we live in 'Fornia


That reminded me of the Californication song...lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> god damn, don't you own anything that doesn't need fixing?


Tons of things, but why would I bitch about them?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2018)

Well, you are a Girl so there's that. 












J/K - please don't kill me.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 7, 2018)

Time for bed....sis has been on vacation the last few days. I miss her and the boys both miss her. I gave her a giant sack and told her to have fun. Now I'm ready for her to be back. I miss bullshitting with her while she smokes after the kids go to bed......That's it she's grounded forever .........wait....nevermind....she's my older sis and pretty much can do no wrong in my eyes. I do feel like one of my kids are missing though...lol...Me my wife and kids are ready for Tia to be home.


Guess il just have to wait until Friday. 


Good night everyone.


----------



## Rolla J (Mar 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Me and lil Inda saw this when we decided to grab him a candy for getting to the top of his behavior chart at school today.
> View attachment 4101982
> MaFucker had it wedged between the concrete poles and quick stop sign. Take a close look at that custom black paint and the precise pin stripe lines.....smh
> 
> ...


 You Forgot to mention about your horrible gas prices LMAO. That camper tho! I'd quit my job and pull my 401 and go be a bum cross country in that thing


----------



## Rolla J (Mar 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> No doubt, I was there last week, had to name drop @mr sunshine, dudes a fucking legend in dem streets..


he has that Yukmouth and Too $hot legend status


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 7, 2018)

harvesting 2 lsd plants tomorrow. should pull about 4oz each. then gotta plow. snow all melted the past 2 weeks but tomorrow I'm in the 12 to 18 range. school is already cancelled so gotta figure out what I'm doing with the kid tomorrow. probably just take him plowing.


----------



## see4 (Mar 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL It's happened before! Anyway your weenis would have to fix my mixing port motor on my A/C then I probably would.


I've been told my member can do amazing things all my life, but fixing motors ain't one of them.
Sorry I couldn't help!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2018)

Too bulbous to fit in the motor port would be my guess.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> harvesting 2 lsd plants tomorrow. should pull about 4oz each. then gotta plow. snow all melted the past 2 weeks but tomorrow I'm in the 12 to 18 range. school is already cancelled so gotta figure out what I'm doing with the kid tomorrow. probably just take him plowing.


Will be expecting pics of all that.


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Will be expecting pics of all that.


I'll see what I can do. probably shut down after this run. already have way more than I need. I only smoke once a day now. so what I have should last me a long time.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2018)

Kind of a sad day today. I just seen a friend/patient while making a stop at the hospital...He found his 18yr old son hanging.... I couldn't imagine losing one of my babies. I've lost lots of friends and even one of my parents at a young age. I don't know what I'd do....He is on life support now. No matter how old or honory our kids get they'll always be our babies.... I guess it was over a girl....smh


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Kind of a sad day today. I just seen a friend/patient while making a stop at the hospital...He found his 18yr old son hanging.... I couldn't imagine losing one of my babies. I've lost lots of friends and even one of my parents at a young age. I don't know what I'd do....He is on life support now. No matter how old or honory our kids get they'll always be our babies.... I guess it was over a girl....smh


@sunni can we get a support button? I Hesitate to like thing things like this.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2018)

me too, been asking for over a year now


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Kind of a sad day today. I just seen a friend/patient while making a stop at the hospital...He found his 18yr old son hanging.... I couldn't imagine losing one of my babies. I've lost lots of friends and even one of my parents at a young age. I don't know what I'd do....He is on life support now. No matter how old or honory our kids get they'll always be our babies.... I guess it was over a girl....smh


Those are ugly decisions that haunt others the rest of their lives.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2018)

I've never had much respect for people who commit suicide. my life has had some pretty shitty low points in it, and i just shower the shit off and keep trudging along....just seems like the thing to do....


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Those are ugly decisions that haunt others the rest of their lives.


My Grandpa on moms side was my hero. He ended up shooting himself and that literally erased all the good memories and fun. Even now that I'm older it's just ugly to think about.





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I've never had much respect for people who commit suicide. my life has had some pretty shitty low points in it, and i just shower the shit off and keep trudging along....just seems like the thing to do....


I think it's one of the most selfish things a loved one can do. The people that have commited suicide that I've kinda known((besides my grandpa))Were either mentally unstable to begin with, or seriously bad alcoholics. The thing I can't stand is the fuckers who cut themselves and act like there guna kill themselves on a weekly basis for attention. I have no respect for those kind of people. Sadly it's usually the ones that are quiet that end up doing it.

Suicide is a sad reality.

Edit:
My grandpa was a terrible alcoholic ....and very drunk when he shot himself.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I've never had much respect for people who commit suicide. my life has had some pretty shitty low points in it, and i just shower the shit off and keep trudging along....just seems like the thing to do....


That's nice. 

I'm pretty sure dead people don't give a shit whether you respect them or not.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I've never had much respect for people who commit suicide. my life has had some pretty shitty low points in it, and i just shower the shit off and keep trudging along....just seems like the thing to do....


9 times out of 10 that's the best way to do it. 

in the end you do have to talk to someone and or something to get whats going on inside of you out into the open. Pent up frustrations and anger is not the answer in cases like these, they will sit there and fester untill one day, you at the same circle you started with in the beginning. I've had my bout with depression sometimes severe in cases, but i learned over time is to talk, weither you talk to yourself, your maker or just another person, it's a good idea.....get a sound board of some kind....

i just had a nephew try to, luckly he's in the hospital right now cause his mom caught it in just in time.....


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> My Grandpa on moms side was my hero. He ended up shooting himself and that literally erased all the good memories and fun. Even now that I'm older it's just ugly to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The self cutters are also in need of mental health treatment. They are not doing it without chemical imbalance. It can be a sign of bipolar manic attack. 

Don’t hate them. Suggest help please. They are not really themselves.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2018)

One of our close friends of almost 30 years just took her own life last week.
Gave her beloved dog to a friend, - Pills (we think) and she was found fully dressed in the shower with a note and her will on the dresser.

Her poor adult son was left to tie up all the loose ends & he's beside himself with questions and grief (as are we).


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2018)

ok this thread is getting a tad to depressing...lol....j/k....think we all just need to sit down and have some of this....
 
yeah my trimming sux....smoke like a dream though

the rest of last years grow btw


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of our close friends of almost 30 years just took her own life last week.
> Gave her beloved dog to a friend, - Pills (we think) and she was found fully dressed in the shower with a note and her will on the dresser.
> 
> Her poor adult son was left to tie up all the loose ends & he's beside himself with questions and grief (as are we).


Depression is a terrible thing.

I learned to alter my moods with the flowers of an ancient plant. Probably will add years to my life, being able to change moods rapidly. So you forget the shit before it consumes you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2018)

on a different note....mental health issues are a major problem all around. Think it come to alot of people not being able to talk or the verbally express themselves as they need. So much pain in a person, alot of the time you can see it in the there eyes, they way they hold themselves in certain situation. Dunno...maybe i'm just rambling like an idiot here......

in a short, and this is something i tell my wife as well...."get out of your damn head, if you stay in there long enough that rabbit hole with get deeper and deeper without you knowing it"


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> 9 times out of 10 that's the best way to do it.
> 
> in the end you do have to talk to someone and or something to get whats going on inside of you out into the open. Pent up frustrations and anger is not the answer in cases like these, they will sit there and fester untill one day, you at the same circle you started with in the beginning. I've had my bout with depression sometimes severe in cases, but i learned over time is to talk, weither you talk to yourself, your maker or just another person, it's a good idea.....get a sound board of some kind....
> 
> i just had a nephew try to, luckly he's in the hospital right now cause his mom caught it in just in time.....


Everyone gets sad once in a while but real depression is VERY different. 
It's hard to explain to people who have never experienced it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's nice.
> 
> I'm pretty sure dead people don't give a shit whether you respect them or not.


maybe, maybe not, i have no idea whats on the other side, and neither does anyone else


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe, maybe not, i have no idea whats on the other side, and neither does anyone else


Yeah, but like my wise old buddy always says, 'whatever it is, it sure as fuck doesn't match the pleasures of the flesh'.

I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of our close friends of almost 30 years just took her own life last week.
> Gave her beloved dog to a friend, - Pills (we think) and she was found fully dressed in the shower with a note and her will on the dresser.
> 
> Her poor adult son was left to tie up all the loose ends & he's beside himself with questions and grief (as are we).


I am sorry


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of our close friends of almost 30 years just took her own life last week.
> Gave her beloved dog to a friend, - Pills (we think) and she was found fully dressed in the shower with a note and her will on the dresser.
> 
> Her poor adult son was left to tie up all the loose ends & he's beside himself with questions and grief (as are we).



yeah, i sorry to hear that mate...

just a wild thought, have you tried to talk to him or maybe just give him a hand????


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> The self cutters are also in need of mental health treatment. They are not doing it without chemical imbalance. It can be a sign of bipolar manic attack.
> 
> Don’t hate them. Suggest help please. They are not really themselves.


I don't hate anyone tbh .... I'm not talking about "Cutters" even though they can be very annoying as well. I'm talking about people who cut their wrists just enough to bleed and act like it was an attempt at suicide. Solely for attention.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2018)

On a lighter note.....

Normal


Kinda weird


Racist chocolate machine


 
Yes,same machine.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I don't hate anyone tbh .... I'm not talking about "Cutters" even though they can be very annoying as well. I'm talking about people who cut their wrists just enough to bleed and act like it was an attempt at suicide. Solely for attention.



I didnt think you really meant you hate them. But no one tends to cut their wrists just for attention. There is an underlying cause. 

It is very hard to understand why and how some people are like his but it is very real. 

It has to do with how an individual perceives their own brain chemicals. Cutting for attention is a bipolar 1 symptoms believe. 

Bi polar 2 things start to get worse even. 

Please someone in the know correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> On a lighter note.....
> 
> Normal
> View attachment 4102477
> ...



Where is the vanilla mocha?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe, maybe not, i have no idea whats on the other side, and neither does anyone else


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I didnt think you really meant you hate them. But no one tends to cut their wrists just for attention. There is an underlying cause.
> 
> It is very hard to understand why and how some people are like his but it is very real.
> 
> ...


Hell I didn't even know there are different types of bipolar...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah, i sorry to hear that mate...
> 
> just a wild thought, have you tried to talk to him or maybe just give him a hand????


Yes, her sis in law as well as us and several of her closer friends all pitched in to help him out.

I don't think he would have made it otherwise.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I didnt think you really meant you hate them. But no one tends to cut their wrists just for attention. There is an underlying cause.
> 
> It is very hard to understand why and how some people are like his but it is very real.
> 
> ...


Were referring to two different kinds of people here. Cutters usually do it for the visual. The act of doing it and the feeling they get from doing it. I'm talking about people who do slightly more than a scratch in key spots for attention. I'm not saying your wrong at all. I'm just saying the attention seekers I'm talking about need a bitch slap and a job.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2018)

Stoned farmer comes to mind.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Stoned farmer comes to mind.


So did Sir Henry Cooper the day he fought Muhammad Ali.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Stoned farmer comes to mind.


Meth is a hell of a drug.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hell I didn't even know there are different types of bipolar...



Stages really. The final stage is manic.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I didnt think you really meant you hate them. But no one tends to cut their wrists just for attention. There is an underlying cause.
> 
> It is very hard to understand why and how some people are like his but it is very real.
> 
> ...


Bipolar 2 has hypomania, it varies from Bipolar 1 by lacking the traditional manic phase. However because the cyclic changes are not as severe and sometimes they retain insight and judgment in the hypomanic state they are under treated or treated incorrectly (usually for endogenous depression).

Cutting and other forms of self-abuse in Bipolar disorder often occur during the state where the patient is experiencing mixed symptoms of depression and mania and is frequently used for stress relief. I believe you see more self injury with Bipolar 1. That is really nit picking because it's a miserable illness to be subjected to in either form.



Indacouch said:


> Were referring to two different kinds of people here. Cutters usually do it for the visual. The act of doing it and the feeling they get from doing it. I'm talking about people who do slightly more than a scratch in key spots for attention. I'm not saying your wrong at all. I'm just saying the attention seekers I'm talking about need a bitch slap and a job.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Stoned farmer comes to mind.


Personality disorders especially histrionic and borderline are the ones you are talking about. There's no really effective treatment yet, sadly. Their attention seeking can end with their own demise and it is very hard to feel sympathy for them. It would be terrible to have any form of mental illness. We do not know enough and we have seemingly stopped investing in the science.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Stoned farmer comes to mind.





mr sunshine said:


> Meth is a hell of a drug.


He crossed my mind every time I posted. He was a character that's for sure.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Bipolar 2 has hypomania, it varies from Bipolar 1 by lacking the traditional manic phase. However because the cyclic changes are not as severe and sometimes they retain insight and judgment in the hypomanic state they are under treated or treated incorrectly (usually for endogenous depression).
> 
> Cutting and other forms of self-abuse in Bipolar disorder often occur during the state where the patient is experiencing mixed symptoms of depression and mania and is frequently used for stress relief. I believe you see more self injury with Bipolar 1. That is really nit picking because it's a miserable illness to be subjected to in either form.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah it's hard to feel sympathy, those people are fucking annoying. Add anger issues and they become impossible to deal with.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Hell yeah it's hard to feel sympathy, those people are fucking annoying. Add anger issues and they become impossible to deal with.


Yup it's like here let me show you how to cut correctly. My favorite was them cutting themselves, showing up for sutures and then shrieking over not enough local


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Bipolar 2 has hypomania, it varies from Bipolar 1 by lacking the traditional manic phase. However because the cyclic changes are not as severe and sometimes they retain insight and judgment in the hypomanic state they are under treated or treated incorrectly (usually for endogenous depression).
> 
> Cutting and other forms of self-abuse in Bipolar disorder often occur during the state where the patient is experiencing mixed symptoms of depression and mania and is frequently used for stress relief. I believe you see more self injury with Bipolar 1. That is really nit picking because it's a miserable illness to be subjected to in either form.
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yup it's like here let me show you how to cut correctly. My favorite was them cutting themselves, showing up for sutures and then shrieking over not enough local



Well they were out of their episode by then. It likely hurt.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Bipolar 2 has hypomania, it varies from Bipolar 1 by lacking the traditional manic phase. However because the cyclic changes are not as severe and sometimes they retain insight and judgment in the hypomanic state they are under treated or treated incorrectly (usually for endogenous depression).
> 
> Cutting and other forms of self-abuse in Bipolar disorder often occur during the state where the patient is experiencing mixed symptoms of depression and mania and is frequently used for stress relief. I believe you see more self injury with Bipolar 1. That is really nit picking because it's a miserable illness to be subjected to in either form.
> 
> ...


It's a tough subject indeed.... It's hard to feel sorry for someone who only displays these behaviors when they're drunk or hit a tough spot in life. When it comes to patience and sympathy for the mentally ill. I feel that I most definitely am. I just feel like some people choose to act that way. The ones who are really ill IMO don't make those choices for attention. I totally agree with the fact society has given up. I see seriously sick homeless people with obvious mental illness ...left to fend for themselves. There is a guest home out near my house in the country. The people are allowed to walk around if their behavior is good. I've met some funny characters and have learned a lot about aliens Annie.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Well they were out of their episode by then. It likely hurt.


Yup and honestly when you were juggling a county ER load on a full moon you were hard pressed to not take some enjoyment in it. Yeah I guess I should have posted this in confessions, sigh. I'm not a saint.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yup it's like here let me how you how to cut correctly. My favorite was them cutting themselves, showing up for sutures and then shrieking over not enough local


Those people spend so much time blaming everything besides themselves for all their problems. Constant circles, best to walk away before you get fustrated and say something that's makes the situation worse. That's what I got from my experiences.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yup and honestly when you were juggling a county ER load on a full moon you were hard pressed to not take some enjoyment in it. Yeah I guess I should have posted this in confessions, sigh. I'm not a saint.



No one is really.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Everyone gets sad once in a while but real depression is VERY different.
> It's hard to explain to people who have never experienced it.


Very well said, the difference between situational and chronic depression is no joke, my sister has severe chronic depression, whenever she comes to CO I go out of my way to get some killer stuff but sadly she lives in a completely illegal state so she won't take it home with her. She wrote an essay kind of thing on it last year and I wish I could find a copy to post on here. A really in depth look through the eyes of someone actually going through it. @Indacouch i completely agree, with the attention cutters it seems they're also all too happy to fill you in on every supposed horrible detail of their life before you're five minutes into your first ever conversation with them.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 8, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Very well said, the difference between situational and chronic depression is no joke, my sister has severe chronic depression, whenever she comes to CO I go out of my way to get some killer stuff but sadly she lives in a completely illegal state so she won't take it home with her. She wrote an essay kind of thing on it last year and I wish I could find a copy to post on here. A really in depth look through the eyes of someone actually going through it. @Indacouch i completely agree, with the attention cutters it seems they're also all too happy to fill you in on every supposed horrible detail of their life before you're five minutes into your first ever conversation with them.



I feel like some people are just naturally more negative then others and impatient as fuck. If you're not happy well, it is what it is, just gotta accept it and take steps towards changing the way you feel. Nobody's happy all the time, Life's short, no reason to kill yourself. Just gotta stfu and gut it out. Death is unavoidable don't be a drama queen and meet it halfway.




I'd be a horrible therapist, losing patients left and right.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 8, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Those people spend so much time blaming everything besides themselves for all their problems. Constant circles, best to walk away before you get fustrated and say something that's makes the situation worse. That's what I got from my experiences.


It's so much easier to blame everything around you rather than recognize your situation, nut up and change it. There's always a reason why things are going wrong and it's never the person in question's fault. No such thing as accountability anymore.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 8, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> It's so much easier to blame everything around you rather than recognize your situation, nut up and change it. There's always a reason why things are going wrong and it's never the person in question's fault. No such thing as accountability anymore.


And nobody takes their medication. Most people with mental issues think they know more then the dr's, it's so fucking annoying.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 8, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> And nobody takes their medication. Most people with mental issues think they know more then the dr's, it's so fucking annoying.


Yeah when you're dealing with medications that are literally altering your brain chemistry in a big way it's not really a 'oh a I feel better today I think I'm going to skip a dose' kind of decision.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2018)

i take lexapro every day. and i'm still a big asshole. i'm just a big asshole that can drive to the store and back without shouting at people to hurry the fuck up and gtf out of my way.
most days

and that's after a couple of good bong rips


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Yeah when you're dealing with medications that are literally altering your brain chemistry in a big way it's not really a 'oh a I feel better today I think I'm going to skip a dose' kind of decision.


your right about that, that's one of the reason for outburts i think....people in these areas think cause they are taking there meds feel right, they don't take into account that the med are for a sometime short period of time, when the euphoric of the meds wears off....here it comes again....mental health issues are in a revolving door......that's why the meds, to keep you on a lvl playing field, they also tell you to speak to a professional, which most don't take into account as well, always always go to your doctor aka therapist, psycologist (sp) etc, this is well help as well.......

another problem sometime, is the doctors themselves, yeah you get to sit there and tell them, but i would think there is a bunch that are what i like to call "pill pushers", they'll listen to you, and then look at you "need your skript filled" fill it, and then ignore you, call the secretary for his T time or something.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2018)

I can kind of relate to the medication thing - a Dr. put me on Zoloft (sp?) a couple of years ago for ptsd - I lasted 4 days before I told him I wasn't going to take that stuff ever again.
Made me feel like someone else was driving if you know what I mean.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I can kind of relate to the medication thing - a Dr. put me on Zoloft (sp?) a couple of years ago for ptsd - I lasted 4 days before I told him I wasn't going to take that stuff ever again.
> Made me feel like someone else was driving if you know what I mean.


They had me on Zoloft almost a year and it did nothing for me. They tried putting me on Buspar for my anxiety and I took my first pill and regretted it instantly. Nausea, light headed, BP dropped like crazy. @BudmanTX yeah I agree completely. most family practioners don't really grasp those medications or everything revolving them so they'll look up common treatments from their big book and prescribe away without really understanding the whole picture, unless you're dealing with an actual psychologist and even then, my last adventure with a psychiatrist left a bad taste in my mouth. I smoke weed, meditate, and excersise. I think medications can be a huge game changer for a lot of people but it should never be an out the gate first option in my opinion. I've talked to people who say they're depressed and you look at their day to day life and no fuckin wonder. You don't need medication you need to go outside and actually do something with your body and mind.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I can kind of relate to the medication thing - a Dr. put me on Zoloft (sp?) a couple of years ago for ptsd - I lasted 4 days before I told him I wasn't going to take that stuff ever again.
> Made me feel like someone else was driving if you know what I mean.


i was on prozac years ago, everyone said i was much easier to get along with....but so is a potted plant...i couldn't carve, couldn't do leather work....not that i lost the ability, i lost the desire. so i quit it, and after a couple of months i was a creative, hard to get along with prick again. the lexapro seems to be a happy medium. i occasionally have days where i feel like a turnip, but i'm not sure how much of that is the meds fault, and how much of it's just getting old.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yup it's like here let me show you how to cut correctly. My favorite was them cutting themselves, showing up for sutures and then shrieking over not enough local


Oh my, I forgot. You had to deal with that side of it to.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Very well said, the difference between situational and chronic depression is no joke, my sister has severe chronic depression, whenever she comes to CO I go out of my way to get some killer stuff but sadly she lives in a completely illegal state so she won't take it home with her. She wrote an essay kind of thing on it last year and I wish I could find a copy to post on here. A really in depth look through the eyes of someone actually going through it. @Indacouch i completely agree, with the attention cutters it seems they're also all too happy to fill you in on every supposed horrible detail of their life before you're five minutes into your first ever conversation with them.


Exactly


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> And nobody takes their medication. Most people with mental issues think they know more then the dr's, it's so fucking annoying.


I played doctor as a kid.....it was fun


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2018)

Speaking of doctor....My wife had an app today. So I'm here with both my little monkey butts alone. I even had to load up chunker to go pick up lil Inda from school.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yup it's like here let me show you how to cut correctly. My favorite was them cutting themselves, showing up for sutures and then shrieking over not enough local


I'm such a pussy I need a local to get a local. 

Last month a hand surgeon gave me a shot in the palm of my hand as I have a condition with one of my fingers called "Triggering".
He said "this will hurt quite a bit" & I asked for a local first - he gazes up and down my arms (Tattoo's) & says "Really?"


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm such a pussy I need a local to get a local.
> 
> Last month a hand surgeon gave me a shot in the palm of my hand as I have a condition with one of my fingers called "Triggering".
> He said "this will hurt quite a bit" & I asked for a local first - he gazes up and down my arms (Tattoo's) & says "Really?"


You're doing better than me. Show me a picture of a needle and I'll start feeling woozy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> You're doing better than me. Show me a picture of a needle and I'll start feeling woozy.


Yeah, I'd make a terrible dope addict cause I can't watch so I'd need a "second" to administer.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> You're doing better than me. Show me a picture of a needle and I'll start feeling woozy.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4102622


Is she going to caulk somebody's crack with that thing or what?


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 8, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is she going to caulk somebody's crack with that thing or what?


Meet nurse liz, she'll give you a spinal tap, and do some minor home repair.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 8, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> They had me on Zoloft almost a year and it did nothing for me. They tried putting me on Buspar for my anxiety and I took my first pill and regretted it instantly. Nausea, light headed, BP dropped like crazy. @BudmanTX yeah I agree completely. most family practioners don't really grasp those medications or everything revolving them so they'll look up common treatments from their big book and prescribe away without really understanding the whole picture, unless you're dealing with an actual psychologist and even then, my last adventure with a psychiatrist left a bad taste in my mouth. I smoke weed, meditate, and excersise. I think medications can be a huge game changer for a lot of people but it should never be an out the gate first option in my opinion. I've talked to people who say they're depressed and you look at their day to day life and no fuckin wonder. You don't need medication you need to go outside and actually do something with your body and mind.




I think my Dr. skipped the " reading a big book part " , I think he just watched some YT videos, cuz he is a busy man after all.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I'd make a terrible dope addict cause I can't watch so I'd need a "second" to administer.


My Dr is a client of mine, I did a huge addition for him years ago, and now if I go in for stitches or something like that I insist he lets me help, he's really cool and has shown up how to do shots, stitches, and some other stuff. But he still charges for the full treatment, ohh well it's good knowledge.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My Dr is a client of mine, I did a huge addition for him years ago, and now if I go in for stitches or something like that I insist he lets me help, he's really cool and has shown up how to do shots, stitches, and some other stuff. But he still charges for the full treatment, ohh well it's good knowledge.


Yeah and that means he is giving you a HUGE discount. Do you know how much he paid for grad. school? LOLOLOL he's amortizing (for education).........


----------



## Bareback (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah and that means he is giving you a HUGE discount. Do you know how much he paid for grad. school? LOLOLOL he's amortizing (for education).........


I built a house for a judge one time and showed him how to lay ceramic tile, he said I had a get out of jail free card , luckily I haven't had to use it or see if it expires. 

I also do a lot of work for multiple Dr 's and clinics, on their houses and their offices so any time I need something I go in the back door , no waiting. You won't believe how many keys I have to this town. Being a trusted honest repair man really has its perks lol.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I built a house for a judge one time and showed him how to lay ceramic tile, he said I had a get out of jail free card , luckily I haven't had to use it or see if it expires.
> 
> I also do a lot of work for multiple Dr 's and clinics, on their houses and their offices so any time I need something I go in the back door , no waiting. You won't believe how many keys I have to this town. Being a trusted honest repair man really has its perks lol.


 

Master key


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4102666
> 
> Master key


Master bait


----------



## Bareback (Mar 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4102666
> 
> Master key


Yeah guess what they call it when I worked on a fishing boat. My job was to keep the bait coming.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Master bait


I wanted to say great minds think alike, but then ,that doesn't really describe me very well.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I wanted to say great minds think alike, but then ,that doesn't really describe me very well.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Master bait


Tryin to catch some 'hammer heads' huh? Yeah? Hold on never mind That one wasn't that funny. I'll think of something better. Wait... that's the furthest I've ever 'cast out'... damn it never mind i got nothing. You just catch and release or you gonna marry it once it takes that bait? Fuck I quit. Jokes are dumb anyways


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2018)

Well sis comes home tomorrow....so our regular program will be back on. I've got a giant bottle of Benadryl ready for the party....lol

Good night everyone..... I've gotta get my rest these next few nights. I'm going on another polar bear hunt early next week. I'm even taking sis with me for an extra set of eyes. Global warming has changed the polar bears habitat and physical color. They blend in well and are much closer to home than I would have ever thought.

 Night everyone....


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I played doctor as a kid.....it was fun


How many pee pees did you fix?


----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Master bait


I can't keep the battery in mine dry, any tips?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Well sis comes home tomorrow....so our regular program will be back on. I've got a giant bottle of Benadryl ready for the party....lol
> 
> Good night everyone..... I've gotta get my rest these next few nights. I'm going on another polar bear hunt early next week. I'm even taking sis with me for an extra set of eyes. Global warming has changed the polar bears habitat and physical color. They blend in well and are much closer to home than I would have ever thought.
> 
> Night everyone....


Bait.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 9, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> How many pee pees did you fix?


At least a Zillion.


Male-practice



Hehe


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2018)

ANC said:


> I can't keep the battery in mine dry, any tips?


teflon tape on the threads


----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2018)

My whole penis is threaded for extra pleasure.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 9, 2018)

ANC said:


> My whole penis is threaded for extra pleasure.


How do you keep from getting motion sick while having sex?


I couldn't handle spinning in continuos circles humping with a threaded penis. Brings a whole new meaning to screwing.


----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2018)

You clench the bed with your buttocks and rotate the partner. Like spinning on an office chair.
Bring lots of lube.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Bait.
> View attachment 4102766


LOL you know exactly how to hunt the wily bear!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2018)

ANC said:


> You clench the bed with your buttocks and rotate the partner. Like spinning on an office chair.
> Bring lots of lube.


Pics or.......


----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2018)

We are talking about fishing tackle


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2018)

ANC said:


> We are talking about fishing tackle


Never seen a buttock used as fishing tackle, enlighten me


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Pics or.......


LOL


----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2018)

We call this an os hol in Afrikaans (means ox arse)


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Never seen a buttock used as fishing tackle, enlighten me


Annie remember last year wifey put a top in a gallon of water and it rooted.

The plant it came if of went off without a hitch. Perfect female no issues. The cut in the jug ended up hermie. I was guna try to sex my babies using their first top. I'm just kinda scared because of what happen with that cut. I didn't take the best care of it tbh .....it basically sat in that jug of water in minimal sunlight. I guess could plant a few as soon as they root and flower them and see if I get better results.

Yeah?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2018)

ok what in the heck did i walk into here.....

don't think the coffee has it yet.....ugh.

damn that last beer last night...

side not, i put my tackle box on my wifes ass when i went fishing....didn't stay there long cause she had to turn over......

ok coffee time.....i'm allergic to mornings.....why am i awake...oh that's right gotta work....ugh


----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2018)

My poor mom had to go with my dad whenever he couldn't talk me into going fishing. 
As much as he liked fishing, he hated taking the fish off the hook. He'd call me from across a fucking dam to come take off his fish.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Annie remember last year wifey put a top in a gallon of water and it rooted.
> 
> The plant it came if of went off without a hitch. Perfect female no issues. The cut in the jug ended up hermie. I was guna try to sex my babies using their first top. I'm just kinda scared because of what happen with that cut. I didn't take the best care of it tbh .....it basically sat in that jug of water in minimal sunlight. I guess could plant a few as soon as they root and flower them and see if I get better results.
> 
> Yeah?


Kosher Glue and True Glue keep a very close eye on. I wouldn't re-veg them.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Kosher Glue and True Glue keep a very close eye on. I wouldn't re-veg them.


I was just guna sex the cuts and toss em. Instead of having to pull the males when their giants. Which doesn't really bother me tbh. Because it just opens up more space to let the ladies do their thing. I guess il just have to play around and see what's what .... I do know the GG and the BK are guna fill most of my space. I have about 600 of my BK beans left ....I figure growing one plant a year, possibly two. Those should last me ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I was just guna sex the cuts and toss em. Instead of having to pull the males when their giants. Which doesn't really bother me tbh. Because it just opens up more space to let the ladies do their thing. I guess il just have to play around and see what's what .... I do know the GG and the BK are guna fill most of my space. I have about 600 of my BK beans left ....I figure growing one plant a year, possibly two. Those should last me ...


hermies arn't that bad fun the fuck with...use total different story


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> hermies arn't that bad fun the fuck with...use total different story


I grew a bagseed last year and I wish I would have taken some cuts. I've never seen a plant go through more stress and not hermaphrodite or go into shock. Constant light cycle interruptions, fell out of its pot and spent an entire night laying on the ground. I had to go to work that morning I found it and I couldn't even deal with it. my wife sent a picture and she had spent hours putting it back in it's pot and tying it up. Damn I love that woman. Ended up pulling through to harvest. Terrible yield though


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> I grew a bagseed last year and I wish I would have taken some cuts. I've never seen a plant go through more stress and not hermaphrodite or go into shock. Constant light cycle interruptions, fell out of its pot and spent an entire night laying on the ground. I had to go to work that morning I found it and I couldn't even deal with it. my wife sent a picture and she had spent hours putting it back in it's pot and tying it up. Damn I love that woman. Ended up pulling through to harvest. Terrible yield though


yeah i know, i'm messing with one right now to see what is what....yield i expected in sorts...thinking of using it a different way though.....prolly just make olive oil infusions with it.....really wish this one didn't go that way, she at one point had great potential, even later now i look at it a good. if it would have stay fem, she would have been a killer....actually it is at this point too.....


----------



## dstroy (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2018)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4102975


now that's a beautiful fuzzy little thing...

what strain?


----------



## dstroy (Mar 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> now that's a beautiful fuzzy little thing...
> 
> what strain?


Thanks,

cks blueberry


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 9, 2018)

I had a lil situation at the house a lil while ago. The wife came to the den telling me a guy named Bob from offer up is knocking at the door. My wife won't open the door for anyone besides me or family. So I look on the camera and sure enough there's a dude standing in my porch right against the door...with a back pack on,holding a helmet. As I'm walking to go see what's up my wife says he's looking for an address that doesn't even exist on our street. I knew right away he was on da meff. So I open up the door super fast and it literally looked like he seen a ghost. I said, first off get up off my porch and secondly what do you want. He said, oh I'm looking for 1234 ....which was different from the number he just told my wife..... I said what street..... He literally had that look of ((Oh shit Bad planning))on his face. So then I said again....what street is this....Again he couldn't answer......So now I know he's full of shit....... I said.... You say your from offer up??......he goes Yeah.....I said ...me to mafucker I'm about to offer up an ass whoopin.....keep in mind he's already trippin a dude was even here. So he says ....I'm guna leave ...... I was seriously pissed at this point .....my yard/property isn't easy to just happen upon..... So I'm getting loud at this point.... I told him of course he was guna leave .....but he's lucky he's leaving under his own strength....so he's picking up the pace walking out of my court yard .....I'm right behind him getting louder and shedding layers.... Then I see he parked a fucked up ass primer black street bike behind my bushes...... That took me past level 10 .....so now it's getting a bit more physical and loud..... I said....you always park where people can't see your shit from the road motherfucker......you think I'm playing bitch......Then let's just say he ended up on his back..... He literally sat there like a little bitch with his hands ready to block....so after some choice words and agressive movements to make him flinch.......I kicked his helmet across the street... Then told him to get his punk ass up and get him and his bike off my fuckin property before I get real mad.....he got up and started walking off.... I said ....WTF you doing....he said ...I'm just getting my helmet.....I said....Mafucker get your bike off my fuckin property.......Then I let him know I've got his ass recorded on video.... and if I ever even see him remotely close to my area it would be far worse.....He assured me he would never be back.........then I said my wife's already on the phone with the sheriff...... I said I'm giving them the video of his face, bike, license plates and all that shit.


Scariest part is ....my wife had just been out front at the mail box carrying our youngest son.....I know he saw her and chunker and thought she was here alone.....Homie was rough lookin. Wearing 12 fuckin layers on a 70 degree day....not to mention he hid his bike.

He's lucky I was here ....momma would have killed his ass if he got stupid.

Fuckin tweakers


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2018)

i would have just shot his ass and took him to the hog farm


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I had a lil situation at the house a lil while ago. The wife came to the den telling me a guy named Bob from offer up is knocking at the door. My wife won't open the door for anyone besides me or family. So I look on the camera and sure enough there's a dude standing in my porch right against the door...with a back pack on,holding a helmet. As I'm walking to go see what's up my wife says he's looking for an address that doesn't even exist on our street. I knew right away he was on da meff. So I open up the door super fast and it literally looked like he seen a ghost. I said, first off get up off my porch and secondly what do you want. He said, oh I'm looking for 1234 ....which was different from the number he just told my wife..... I said what street..... He literally had that look of ((Oh shit Bad planning))on his face. So then I said again....what street is this....Again he couldn't answer......So now I know he's full of shit....... I said.... You say your from offer up??......he goes Yeah.....I said ...me to mafucker I'm about to offer up an ass whoopin.....keep in mind he's already trippin a dude was even here. So he says ....I'm guna leave ...... I was seriously pissed at this point .....my yard/property isn't easy to just happen upon..... So I'm getting loud at this point.... I told him of course he was guna leave .....but he's lucky he's leaving under his own strength....so he's picking up the pace walking out of my court yard .....I'm right behind him getting louder and shedding layers.... Then I see he parked a fucked up ass primer black street bike behind my bushes...... That took me past level 10 .....so now it's getting a bit more physical and loud..... I said....you always park where people can't see your shit from the road motherfucker......you think I'm playing bitch......Then let's just say he ended up on his back..... He literally sat there like a little bitch with his hands ready to block....so after some choice words and agressive movements to make him flinch.......I kicked his helmet across the street... Then told him to get his punk ass up and get him and his bike off my fuckin property before I get real mad.....he got up and started walking off.... I said ....WTF you doing....he said ...I'm just getting my helmet.....I said....Mafucker get your bike off my fuckin property.......Then I let him know I've got his ass recorded on video.... and if I ever even see him remotely close to my area it would be far worse.....He assured me he would never be back.........then I said my wife's already on the phone with the sheriff...... I said I'm giving them the video of his face, bike, license plates and all that shit.
> 
> 
> Scariest part is ....my wife had just been out front at the mail box carrying our youngest son.....I know he saw her and chunker and thought she was here alone.....Homie was rough lookin. Wearing 12 fuckin layers on a 70 degree day....not to mention he hid his bike.
> ...


Jesus Christ Inda! WTF? I'm so glad you were home. Reading that gave me fucking chills. Our place isn't somewhere you just "happen upon" either so we always know if its family or friends just by the way they pull up. We have a strange roundabout driveway and one side sucks this time of yr.

And I'd bet money this asshole has priors and/or warrants

So glad your fam is safe.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I had a lil situation at the house a lil while ago. The wife came to the den telling me a guy named Bob from offer up is knocking at the door. My wife won't open the door for anyone besides me or family. So I look on the camera and sure enough there's a dude standing in my porch right against the door...with a back pack on,holding a helmet. As I'm walking to go see what's up my wife says he's looking for an address that doesn't even exist on our street. I knew right away he was on da meff. So I open up the door super fast and it literally looked like he seen a ghost. I said, first off get up off my porch and secondly what do you want. He said, oh I'm looking for 1234 ....which was different from the number he just told my wife..... I said what street..... He literally had that look of ((Oh shit Bad planning))on his face. So then I said again....what street is this....Again he couldn't answer......So now I know he's full of shit....... I said.... You say your from offer up??......he goes Yeah.....I said ...me to mafucker I'm about to offer up an ass whoopin.....keep in mind he's already trippin a dude was even here. So he says ....I'm guna leave ...... I was seriously pissed at this point .....my yard/property isn't easy to just happen upon..... So I'm getting loud at this point.... I told him of course he was guna leave .....but he's lucky he's leaving under his own strength....so he's picking up the pace walking out of my court yard .....I'm right behind him getting louder and shedding layers.... Then I see he parked a fucked up ass primer black street bike behind my bushes...... That took me past level 10 .....so now it's getting a bit more physical and loud..... I said....you always park where people can't see your shit from the road motherfucker......you think I'm playing bitch......Then let's just say he ended up on his back..... He literally sat there like a little bitch with his hands ready to block....so after some choice words and agressive movements to make him flinch.......I kicked his helmet across the street... Then told him to get his punk ass up and get him and his bike off my fuckin property before I get real mad.....he got up and started walking off.... I said ....WTF you doing....he said ...I'm just getting my helmet.....I said....Mafucker get your bike off my fuckin property.......Then I let him know I've got his ass recorded on video.... and if I ever even see him remotely close to my area it would be far worse.....He assured me he would never be back.........then I said my wife's already on the phone with the sheriff...... I said I'm giving them the video of his face, bike, license plates and all that shit.
> 
> 
> Scariest part is ....my wife had just been out front at the mail box carrying our youngest son.....I know he saw her and chunker and thought she was here alone.....Homie was rough lookin. Wearing 12 fuckin layers on a 70 degree day....not to mention he hid his bike.
> ...


Dang, Inda. Don't you have some dogs?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I had a lil situation at the house a lil while ago. The wife came to the den telling me a guy named Bob from offer up is knocking at the door. My wife won't open the door for anyone besides me or family. So I look on the camera and sure enough there's a dude standing in my porch right against the door...with a back pack on,holding a helmet. As I'm walking to go see what's up my wife says he's looking for an address that doesn't even exist on our street. I knew right away he was on da meff. So I open up the door super fast and it literally looked like he seen a ghost. I said, first off get up off my porch and secondly what do you want. He said, oh I'm looking for 1234 ....which was different from the number he just told my wife..... I said what street..... He literally had that look of ((Oh shit Bad planning))on his face. So then I said again....what street is this....Again he couldn't answer......So now I know he's full of shit....... I said.... You say your from offer up??......he goes Yeah.....I said ...me to mafucker I'm about to offer up an ass whoopin.....keep in mind he's already trippin a dude was even here. So he says ....I'm guna leave ...... I was seriously pissed at this point .....my yard/property isn't easy to just happen upon..... So I'm getting loud at this point.... I told him of course he was guna leave .....but he's lucky he's leaving under his own strength....so he's picking up the pace walking out of my court yard .....I'm right behind him getting louder and shedding layers.... Then I see he parked a fucked up ass primer black street bike behind my bushes...... That took me past level 10 .....so now it's getting a bit more physical and loud..... I said....you always park where people can't see your shit from the road motherfucker......you think I'm playing bitch......Then let's just say he ended up on his back..... He literally sat there like a little bitch with his hands ready to block....so after some choice words and agressive movements to make him flinch.......I kicked his helmet across the street... Then told him to get his punk ass up and get him and his bike off my fuckin property before I get real mad.....he got up and started walking off.... I said ....WTF you doing....he said ...I'm just getting my helmet.....I said....Mafucker get your bike off my fuckin property.......Then I let him know I've got his ass recorded on video.... and if I ever even see him remotely close to my area it would be far worse.....He assured me he would never be back.........then I said my wife's already on the phone with the sheriff...... I said I'm giving them the video of his face, bike, license plates and all that shit.
> 
> 
> Scariest part is ....my wife had just been out front at the mail box carrying our youngest son.....I know he saw her and chunker and thought she was here alone.....Homie was rough lookin. Wearing 12 fuckin layers on a 70 degree day....not to mention he hid his bike.
> ...


Damn it, you have all the fun


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 9, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn it, you have all the fun


Dude .....maybe I should move to the city..... The quiet country hasn't been so quiet the last year or so.....I'm talkin a gate out by the road....a gate at the driveway and then the entry to my court yard ....that's before you even get to the front door/porch......takes some fuckin balls to go that deep into someone's place SM.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 9, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Dang, Inda. Don't you have some dogs?


I have a tea cup inside the house ...and an old Jack that is a good watch dog when he feels up to it. I think it's time to get him a companion..... We have an alarm system and cameras. Like I said....he's actually lucky I was here. Momma knows what to do if someone acts a fool. My foot hurts worse than my hand from kicking that fucking helmet....lol


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Jesus Christ Inda! WTF? I'm so glad you were home. Reading that gave me fucking chills. Our place isn't somewhere you just "happen upon" either so we always know if its family or friends just by the way they pull up. We have a strange roundabout driveway and one side sucks this time of yr.
> 
> And I'd bet money this asshole has priors and/or warrants
> 
> So glad your fam is safe.


I'm glad I was home to. I shouldn't have been home....that's the craziest part......had I not been home my wife wouldn't have been outside either.... Idk I'm just thankful the wife and kids are safe. We would all protect our families with our life's. He's lucky he was such a bitch.....or he would have gotten 10 times what he did.

TY


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Dude .....maybe I should move to the city..... The quiet country hasn't been so quiet the last year or so.....I'm talkin a gate out by the road....a gate at the driveway and then the entry to my court yard ....that's before you even get to the front door/porch......takes some fuckin balls to go that deep into someone's place SM.


I was just fixn to ask, thought you lived out of town a bit. You must live in the rough part of the country  

Jk bro, at least you were there to handle it.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I had a lil situation at the house a lil while ago. The wife came to the den telling me a guy named Bob from offer up is knocking at the door. My wife won't open the door for anyone besides me or family. So I look on the camera and sure enough there's a dude standing in my porch right against the door...with a back pack on,holding a helmet. As I'm walking to go see what's up my wife says he's looking for an address that doesn't even exist on our street. I knew right away he was on da meff. So I open up the door super fast and it literally looked like he seen a ghost. I said, first off get up off my porch and secondly what do you want. He said, oh I'm looking for 1234 ....which was different from the number he just told my wife..... I said what street..... He literally had that look of ((Oh shit Bad planning))on his face. So then I said again....what street is this....Again he couldn't answer......So now I know he's full of shit....... I said.... You say your from offer up??......he goes Yeah.....I said ...me to mafucker I'm about to offer up an ass whoopin.....keep in mind he's already trippin a dude was even here. So he says ....I'm guna leave ...... I was seriously pissed at this point .....my yard/property isn't easy to just happen upon..... So I'm getting loud at this point.... I told him of course he was guna leave .....but he's lucky he's leaving under his own strength....so he's picking up the pace walking out of my court yard .....I'm right behind him getting louder and shedding layers.... Then I see he parked a fucked up ass primer black street bike behind my bushes...... That took me past level 10 .....so now it's getting a bit more physical and loud..... I said....you always park where people can't see your shit from the road motherfucker......you think I'm playing bitch......Then let's just say he ended up on his back..... He literally sat there like a little bitch with his hands ready to block....so after some choice words and agressive movements to make him flinch.......I kicked his helmet across the street... Then told him to get his punk ass up and get him and his bike off my fuckin property before I get real mad.....he got up and started walking off.... I said ....WTF you doing....he said ...I'm just getting my helmet.....I said....Mafucker get your bike off my fuckin property.......Then I let him know I've got his ass recorded on video.... and if I ever even see him remotely close to my area it would be far worse.....He assured me he would never be back.........then I said my wife's already on the phone with the sheriff...... I said I'm giving them the video of his face, bike, license plates and all that shit.
> 
> 
> Scariest part is ....my wife had just been out front at the mail box carrying our youngest son.....I know he saw her and chunker and thought she was here alone.....Homie was rough lookin. Wearing 12 fuckin layers on a 70 degree day....not to mention he hid his bike.
> ...


Couple weeks ago I had to chase a tweaker off my front porch at about 1:30 in the morning. It was freezing and raining and this fuckin meth head was in a wife beater and looked like a poster boy for addiction. I was walking up by chance to get some water and I saw this guy creeping up to the door and I grabbed my gun and put the fear of fucking god into him. I've seen a lot of tweakers in my time but that fucker ran like forrest gump. He got to the front door and I was waiting and just threw that shit open.
Edit: very glad to hear the family's safe @Indacouch


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 9, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I was just fixn to ask, thought you lived out of town a bit. You must live in the rough part of the country
> 
> Jk bro, at least you were there to handle it.


I can't wait to move to the other house full time. I wana sell this house and be done with it. I'm just thankful I was home. On a normal day sis my wife and my 1 year old would have been the only ones here. Just so happens sis was on vacation and I've been battling super bad allergies the last few days.... I've had a pounding headache since yesterday. I took off from the ranch early and that's why I was here. I'm guna take my wife out shooting tomorrow.

The more I think about what could have happen if I wasn't home. The more I wish I would have just held him down until the cops came. Fucker was right against my door waiting for the wife to unlock. She spoke to him through the door before I even knew what was going on. She told him one minute and came and got me in the den....I was laying on the couch because of my headache. I'm sure he's somewhere nursing a headache now to.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I can't wait to move to the other house full time. I wana sell this house and be done with it. I'm just thankful I was home. On a normal day sis my wife and my 1 year old would have been the only ones here. Just so happens sis was on vacation and I've been battling super bad allergies the last few days.... I've had a pounding headache since yesterday. I took off from the ranch early and that's why I was here. I'm guna take my wife out shooting tomorrow.
> 
> The more I think about what could have happen if I wasn't home. The more I wish I would have just held him down until the cops came. Fucker was right against my door waiting for the wife to unlock. She spoke to him through the door before I even knew what was going on. She told him one minute and came and got me in the den....I was laying on the couch because of my headache. I'm sure he's somewhere nursing a headache now to.


I've learned to suspect there's no such thing as coincidence, how the smallest things can end up being huge game changers. Always best not to think too hard about what could have happened. Thats the kind of shit that'll make you wanna quit your day job and just keep the family in a room with you.
On an off track, did you guys know hitler had tried ridiculously hard to get into a French art school before his military/political career? The tiniest things that play a change in history. A butterfly's wing they say..


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Dude .....maybe I should move to the city..... The quiet country hasn't been so quiet the last year or so.....I'm talkin a gate out by the road....a gate at the driveway and then the entry to my court yard ....that's before you even get to the front door/porch.....*.takes some fuckin balls to go that deep into someone's place SM*.


Or a feeble mind. I live out in the country too; standard etiquette is to honk horn multiple times as you approach someone's homestead, even if you know and are friendly with them.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2018)

Wow. I’m sorry this shit is happening to you guys. Glad it all worked out.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 9, 2018)

Tonight’s harvest was from a gifted seed of Headband. It smells awful. So sour and deep. 

Can’t wait til she dries. She is definite headband. Seems authentic. The buds are almost drippy wet with resin. 

She was a little thing. Could have used longer veg time but I got some pretty good potential out of her and kept her healthy for 9.5 weeks. 

I never broke her apical dominance. She looks weird.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I can't wait to move to the other house full time. I wana sell this house and be done with it. I'm just thankful I was home. On a normal day sis my wife and my 1 year old would have been the only ones here. Just so happens sis was on vacation and I've been battling super bad allergies the last few days.... I've had a pounding headache since yesterday. I took off from the ranch early and that's why I was here. I'm guna take my wife out shooting tomorrow.
> 
> The more I think about what could have happen if I wasn't home. The more I wish I would have just held him down until the cops came. Fucker was right against my door waiting for the wife to unlock. She spoke to him through the door before I even knew what was going on. She told him one minute and came and got me in the den....I was laying on the couch because of my headache. I'm sure he's somewhere nursing a headache now to.


When I hit people they usually explode, You Gotta work on that right hook.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 9, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> When I hit people they usually explode, You Gotta work on that right hook.



I'm getting to old for all these physical altercations....I told my wife my shoulders hurt from roughing that tweaker up today......he's lucky I've calmed down from all that shit....I wanted to do more but when I say bitch ....I mean he straight bitched out dog. One good connect and a few more on the way down is all homeboy wanted.


Straight tornadoed his ass ....lol 

My fucking left toe hurts more than anything....don't kick motorcyle helmets....it's almost like they're made to take a hit......oh, and my rosemary bush by my mailbox got smashed when he fell.....Man I cook with that shit.....smh 

I'm off to bed.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 9, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Tonight’s harvest was from a gifted seed of Headband. It smells awful. So sour and deep.
> 
> Can’t wait til she dries. She is definite headband. Seems authentic. The buds are almost drippy wet with resin.
> 
> ...


Love plants like that.....I've been tossing around an idea to just do rows of 5 gallon smarts in my greenhouses....start a bit later than normal and just fill em up with that size plant. When I grow new strains I usually don't start them until the greenhouses are all set up and moving along....so a lot of the time I end up with that size because of how late I start little experiments. Il do it one day .....but for now I'm just guna stick to a single plant and delivering pizzas.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 10, 2018)

Living in the Midwest, I've always had this naive image in my head of living in idyllic SoCal at some time during my retirement, but Inda and you guys snap me back to reality!

My question was the same as Jerryb's about the fence but you got that covered. A couple of well trained, sturdy dogs of a herding/guardianship breed are well worth the time and $$ investment for your Fam no matter where you live, especially since you have the room. Nothing shuts down a shit show like a couple of Rottweilers.

I'm glad it didn't escalate further for you.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 10, 2018)

Yup!
SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 10, 2018)

Good morning TNT, I will share now. This was harvested around Christmas and is my best yet as far as potency. Some of you know that I’m fairly new at this, but thanks to this site, I’m getting there. First pic is at harvest and second pic is a few weeks later. Strain is, SSDD ( Sunshine Daydream) Bodhi. This was a recommendation by @Bob Zmuda, one of our fallen penises..


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 10, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> You're doing better than me. Show me a picture of a needle and I'll start feeling woozy.


I'll make sure to tag you in, if I post any more physical therapy pics!


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 10, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> A couple of well trained, sturdy dogs of a herding/guardianship breed are well worth the time and $$ investment


Morning everybody. But if you don't mind shedding and drool, my first suggestion would be a Great Pyrenees, my brother in law has one and it's a f'ing polar bear. Goin to drop mini me off and then go to my grandmas memorial service. Hope everybody's having a good morning


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2018)

i guess the test is different now, but i had a test for carpal tunnel syndrome about 15 years ago, and if that doesn't qualify as torture, then i don't want to see what does. little spring rings around your fingers, then they insert a "probe" which is a 6 inch long needle about the size of a pencil lead, into your hand in different places, pass current through it, and read the resistance between the needle and the rings.....i've cut myself with an axe, out cutting wood, tied it up, and finished cutting wood. smashed fingernails off and wrapped it up and kept working. this test made me light headed and nauseous, had to lay down for a few minutes.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Morning everybody. But if you don't mind shedding and drool, my first suggestion would be a Great Pyrenees, my brother in law has one and it's a f'ing polar bear. Goin to drop mini me off and then go to my grandmas memorial service. Hope everybody's having a good morning



I have to second that rec. I have friends in Colorado with one of those monsters. Super sweet dog but any playing with him results in a bear hug. 

No one would go near their yard. His sheep guarding genetics kick in with strangers. He stands his ground. Makes eye contact and growls. I will say it again. He is a monster. 

Here is a stray we rescued from around here. 

Her name is Monster. Really. We named her that. 

 

Run away screaming!


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 10, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I have to second that rec. I have friends in Colorado with one of those monsters. Super sweet dog but any playing with him results in a bear hug.
> 
> No one would go near their yard. His sheep guarding genetics kick in with strangers. He stands his ground. Makes eye contact and growls. I will say it again. He is a monster.
> 
> ...


That cat is so cute it makes me want to throw up. What an adorable baby. But what part of CO? It's unlikely but it's a small enough world I would laugh my ass off we know the same guy. When I first moved to where I am now my neighbor revealed he grew up in the same tiny sh*t town that I did.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 10, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Morning everybody. But if you don't mind shedding and drool, my first suggestion would be a Great Pyrenees, my brother in law has one and it's a f'ing polar bear. Goin to drop mini me off and then go to my grandmas memorial service. Hope everybody's having a good morning


I don't know anything about this breed but the standard looks like they would be real good in a family dynamic especially with kids.

_"Temperament: Character and temperament are of utmost importance. In nature, the Great Pyrenees is confident, gentle, and affectionate. While territorial and protective of his flock or family when necessary, his general demeanor is one of quiet composure, both patient and tolerant. He is strong willed, independent and somewhat reserved, yet attentive, fearless and loyal to his charges both human and animal.”_

I like the independent part in a dog. I had to laugh at this from a Great Pyr site_ :"They prefer to make their own decisions, which may not line up with yours when you're trying to raise them as an indoor companion":
_
http://www.great-pyrenees-club-of-southern-ontario.com/Great-Pyrenees-Temperament.html


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 10, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Morning everybody. But if you don't mind shedding and drool, my first suggestion would be a Great Pyrenees, my brother in law has one and it's a f'ing polar bear. Goin to drop mini me off and then go to my grandmas memorial service. Hope everybody's having a good morning


Best wishes and thoughts in your family's time of need.

I have 2, together 210lbs, they score a 19 out of a 100 on a breed trainability scale I saw once. Stubborn, smart enough to play stupid, herd and guard primarily by sight, I am usually covered in dog hair.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 10, 2018)

One of my neighbors, next ranch over has a Great Pyrenees; nice dog and nothing gets by her, she sees everything! and barks. Her field of vision encompasses all her place, most of mine and most of the place on the other side of her place. She will alert and bark at stuff 1000 ft away. Bark is a low freq "ruff, ruff" so it's not annoying and can become ambient white noise lol


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 10, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I like the independent part in a dog. I had to laugh at this from a Great Pyr site_ :"They prefer to make their own decisions, which may not line up with yours when you're trying to raise them as an indoor companion":
> _
> http://www.great-pyrenees-club-of-southern-ontario.com/Great-Pyrenees-Temperament.html


LMFAO could not be more true.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> That cat is so cute it makes me want to throw up. What an adorable baby. But what part of CO? It's unlikely but it's a small enough world I would laugh my ass off we know the same guy. When I first moved to where I am now my neighbor revealed he grew up in the same tiny sh*t town that I did.





It was over a decade ago. And it was in Leadville. They have even divorced and I think my buddy lives in aurora now. Wife gone. The dog would be over 15 yrs. old now. If he is alive.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 10, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Good morning TNT, I will share now. This was harvested around Christmas and is my best yet as far as potency. Some of you know that I’m fairly new at this, but thanks to this site, I’m getting there. First pic is at harvest and second pic is a few weeks later. Strain is, SSDD ( Sunshine Daydream) Bodhi. This was a recommendation by @Bob Zmuda, one of our fallen penises..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've been hiding this since Christmas Jerry...... You dirty dog you.....but ima let it slide this time....those famous gigantic Jerry B blunts are most likely the reason you forgot to share.....and now I see what they've been stuffed with....beautiful job my friend.seriously. I like how humble you are about it........We all know you were screaming WHAT!!!! NOW!!! and giving a quick pelvic thrust toward your screen after posting those beautiful nuggs.

You win today Jerry..... asshole


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2018)

Trimmed the warlock I showed recently. She was pretty big for my little room. She yielded 7.3 oz. of dense buds and 2 quart mason jars of small or loose buds and bud trim for edibals. 

8 jars of dense nugs to 2 jars of trim. Not a bad Grow. 

  

Nice smooth matured sativa high that has mellowed and left me very calm and quite high. Has lasted over 2 hours so far. I smoked 2 good bong tokes. Already very smooth and tastes like classic sativa. No fruity flavor. More like old Mexican and pepper. Like a fine cigar kinda. 

Just took 2 more so I’m headed up again.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 10, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Trimmed the warlock I showed recently. She was pretty big for my little room. She yielded 7.3 oz. of dense buds and 2 quart mason jars of small or loose buds and bud trim for edibals.
> 
> 8 jars of dense nugs to 2 jars of trim. Not a bad Grow.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of some NorthernL I grew ((color wise)) ....except the hints of the lavender in your bud is gorgeous. I'm sure it smells much more pungent than NL as well.

Nice work


Edit: I feel sexually charged when I see blankets like that.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2018)

https://qz.com/1226135/trimming-pot-leaves-may-lead-to-carpal-tunnel-syndrome-the-cdc-warns/
https://qz.com/1226135/trimming-pot-leaves-may-lead-to-carpal-tunnel-syndrome-the-cdc-warns/
well duh, all they had to do was ask any of us and we could have told them that without a study


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Reminds me of some NorthernL I grew ((color wise)) ....except the hints of the lavender in your bud is gorgeous. I'm sure it smells much more pungent than NL as well.
> 
> Nice work
> 
> ...



Thank you and so does my cat.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 10, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I have to second that rec. I have friends in Colorado with one of those monsters. Super sweet dog but any playing with him results in a bear hug.
> 
> No one would go near their yard. His sheep guarding genetics kick in with strangers. He stands his ground. Makes eye contact and growls. I will say it again. He is a monster.
> 
> ...



Our baby coon ......lol

He's huge....I've shared him before.

Giant pussy....

You know he's big when I can't fit him in the pic...lol


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 10, 2018)

That's my my other homie ....Tux

He's big for a normal cat..... I got him as a stray/abandoned kitten. Poor guy is getting old. It took two weeks with welding gloves before I was ever able to touch him. IMO the fact that I got him so small and I'm basically all he knew as far as taking care of him. He went from being satan himself to literally my little buddy. If I'm outside he's right next to me. Ive always played super rough with him. So momma and the kids respect him LOL..... If I stick my hand out in front of his face a certain way ....he wraps my whole arm up and starts kickin like a rabbit. The bad part about that is. If people are timid about petting him. They basically put their hand out slow ....well that's exactly what I do when I want him to play fight. He also enjoys watching the garbage truck come dump our trash. He may be a third of the size of our Maine Coon....but he gives him a run for his money for sure.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2018)

dunno about you guys, mines in hunting mode. He has the higher ground.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 10, 2018)

My allergies are still giving me hell. I'm not looking forward to trimming my nugg some more tomorrow for the upcoming week.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4103466
> That's my my other homie ....Tux
> 
> He's big for a normal cat..... I got him as a stray/abandoned kitten. Poor guy is getting old. It took two weeks with welding gloves before I was ever able to touch him. IMO the fact that I got him so small and I'm basically all he knew as far as taking care of him. He went from being satan himself to literally my little buddy. If I'm outside he's right next to me. Ive always played super rough with him. So momma and the kids respect him LOL..... If I stick my hand out in front of his face a certain way ....he wraps my whole arm up and starts kickin like a rabbit. The bad part about that is. If people are timid about petting him. They basically put their hand out slow ....well that's exactly what I do when I want him to play fight. He also enjoys watching the garbage truck come dump our trash. He may be a third of the size of our Maine Coon....but he gives him a run for his money for sure.


we should start a cat fight club.. I've been training twin for the last 6 months.. he's super good at jujitsu but lacks in the striking department, for now... I got ten bucks on my guy


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> we should start a cat fight club.. I've been training twin for the last 6 months.. he's super good at jujitsu but lacks in the striking department, for now... I got ten bucks on my guyView attachment 4103653


Deal 
 
No weight restrictions right?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Deal
> View attachment 4103669
> No weight restrictions right?


That's all hair.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 10, 2018)

I'll throw my cat in there! She's a Siamese (asian so she's already got ancient fighting skills in her blood), around 16 or so, only has 3 legs but hangs with the big dogs...
Intoducing, Pistachiooooooooooo!


After kicking ass, she helps with the dishes


SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> we should start a cat fight club.. I've been training twin for the last 6 months.. he's super good at jujitsu but lacks in the striking department, for now... I got ten bucks on my guyView attachment 4103653


I'm in, this wild cat, always takes the high ground. He's an ass kicker, good kitties


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 10, 2018)

My cat will fuck all of your cats up. Form a line, fuckers.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> My cat will fuck all of your cats up. Form a line, fuckers.


Wasn't that what the new guy said behind McDonalds? Just before he got canned like a tuna.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> My allergies are still giving me hell. I'm not looking forward to trimming my nugg some more tomorrow for the upcoming week.



I have trouble with this as well.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 10, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I have trouble with this as well.


Sinus rinse helps a lot. 

Seriously.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> My cat will fuck all of your cats up. Form a line, fuckers.


Not this time .....my giant pussy will swallow your pussy


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Deal
> View attachment 4103669
> No weight restrictions right?




None needed. 

Little Monster can take him!

 

You can see I have I have been injured training her.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I have trouble with this as well.


Chlorpheniramine and pseudophedrine if you want to stay awake! Benadryl at night.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> None needed.
> 
> Little Monster can take him!
> 
> ...


LOL Dude you need a bigger Monster!


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 10, 2018)

Oh yes, I would never make innocent animal's fight each other. *You guys are sick!*


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sinus rinse helps a lot.
> 
> Seriously.



I have problem sinuses since birth. My family are all mouth breathers. I have tried to use the rinse but it makes things worse trying to get it to rinse sometimes. I take allergy meds and blow my nose a lot. Lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Deal
> View attachment 4103669
> No weight restrictions right?


that's a crap load of hair, does it pant when it gets next to the food bowl...j/k


Indacouch said:


> Not this time .....my giant pussy will swallow your pussy




you beat me to it, anyone wanna,have a smoke, and watch this pussy fight


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Chlorpheniramine and pseudophedrine if you want to stay awake! Benadryl at night.



Yup. Pretty much that.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Oh yes, I would never make innocent animal's fight each other. *You guys are sick!*


Isn't that why we are here?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> .....snip.......My family are all mouth breathers.......snip......


 OMG did you really just type that? 
Edit:
PS mine were too


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Dude you need a bigger Monster!



She ain’t scared


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I have problem sinuses since birth. My family are all mouth breathers. I have tried to use the rinse but it makes things worse trying to get it to rinse sometimes. I take allergy meds and blow my nose a lot. Lol.


I tried that but could not get my mouth around mine.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OMG did you really just type that?
> Edit:
> PS mine were too



Lol. My uncle always said that. It’s true.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 11, 2018)

Helping with the detailing before placing on Craigslist today.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4103674
> 
> that's a crap load of hair, does it pant when it gets next to the food bowl...j/k
> 
> ...


you have a lot of dust in your house, you should get a hepa-filter


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 11, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Reminds me of some NorthernL I grew ((color wise)) ....except the hints of the lavender in your bud is gorgeous. I'm sure it smells much more pungent than NL as well.
> 
> Nice work
> 
> ...



Took some closeups of a Warlock x Vintage33 bud for better examination. It does look like northern lights. It would likely be 90’s California genetics knowing Pete. 

It also looks like jack herrer to me. Which makes sense since it has a cubed Sensei Seeds mix including JH


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Helping with the detailing before placing on Craigslist today.
> 
> View attachment 4103770


Hmmm why you sellin' the cat?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Helping with the detailing before placing on Craigslist today.
> 
> View attachment 4103770


 Good job ... no tail on either


----------



## dangledo (Mar 11, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I have problem sinuses since birth. My family are all mouth breathers. I have tried to use the rinse but it makes things worse trying to get it to rinse sometimes. I take allergy meds and blow my nose a lot. Lol.


The rinse can be hard to keep on a schedule, which I think regular use is where it really helps out. Blowing too hard seems to make the swelling worse.

So I bought a 12 pack of these last winter and use them at least 5 times a day. Really convenient and quick. It's usually sinus swelling from being so dry that gives me issues.

Haven't had any serious problems since. Even when trimming or during pollen season, and I work outdoors. 

 

Yeah I was pooping when I snapped that


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2018)

I hope I can be knows as @Grandpapy and post pics of pussy and cool bikes one day. I'm afraid my grandpapy days ((if I make it that far)) ....will be filled with preparationH a breathing assistance back pack and modified electric wheel chair races against Zmuda.


You're the coolest grandpappy I've come across yet.


Edit: Zmuda, I love you dog....you only got banned because BITCHES!!!!
They couldn't handle that BZ cock attention.....lol...fuckin pussies dish but can't take....so sad ,so funny...and we all know who they are now.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Oh yes, I would never make innocent animal's fight each other. *You guys are sick!*


Will double the bet and throw cocaine at eachother....that should numb us to the fact ,that what were doing is terribly immoral and fucked up.


Next Thursday good?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hmmm why you sellin' the cat?





Indacouch said:


> ((if I make it that far)) ....will be filled with preparationH a breathing assistance back pack and modified electric wheel chair races


I made it.

Can no longer afford two, so one cat has to go.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I made it.
> 
> Can no longer afford two, so one cat has to go.


lol


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I made it.
> 
> Can no longer afford two, so one cat has to go.


At least you and your cat will have extra cash. Tough decision, but you did the right thing GP...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 11, 2018)

dangledo said:


> The rinse can be hard to keep on a schedule, which I think regular use is where it really helps out. Blowing too hard seems to make the swelling worse.
> 
> So I bought a 12 pack of these last winter and use them at least 5 times a day. Really convenient and quick. It's usually sinus swelling from being so dry that gives me issues.
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking the time out of pooping to do that. Lol.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 11, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Will double the bet and throw cocaine at eachother....that should numb us to the fact ,that what were doing is terribly immoral and fucked up.
> 
> 
> Next Thursday good?



At least give the cats the coke.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 11, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Will double the bet and throw cocaine at eachother....that should numb us to the fact ,that what were doing is terribly immoral and fucked up.
> 
> 
> Next Thursday good?


hell yeah, I'll bring the blunts.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Will double the bet and throw cocaine at eachother....that should numb us to the fact ,that what were doing is terribly immoral and fucked up.
> 
> 
> Next Thursday good?





mr sunshine said:


> hell yeah, I'll bring the blunts.


^^^^ this has road trip written all over it. We need Bobby Z in attendance (he minored in cat herding) and the polar bear with the grease.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> ^^^^ this has road trip written all over it. We need Bobby Z in attendance (he minored in cat herding) and the polar bear with the grease.


I heard Bobby cat draws pictures of his victims laying dead on the floor before he actually kills them. That's not fair, my cat can't draw.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I heard Bobby cat draws pictures of his victims laying dead on the floor before he actually kills them. That's not fair, my cat can't draw.


It is rumored he teaches cool cats to draw! Possibly for a small price a lesson could be arranged? Although on second thought it is possible you have conflated him with those leo pussies and their chalk art?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 11, 2018)

I told chupee lou about bobby cats drawing skills and she didn't seem impressed. She said she wants in...


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 11, 2018)

gotta finish these last plants then shutting down for awhile. killed off the moms today. it kinda hurt have had the moms going for 2 years.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> View attachment 4103951 gotta finish these last plants then shutting down for awhile. killed off the moms today. it kinda hurt have had the moms going for 2 years.


Damn, you killed your mom?










Reported


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 11, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Damn, you killed your mom?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yup stuffed her in a bag. tossing her in the fire pit later.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> yup stuffed her in a bag. tossing her in the fire pit later.



Damn! You a hard mo fo


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> View attachment 4103951 gotta finish these last plants then shutting down for awhile. killed off the moms today. it kinda hurt have had the moms going for 2 years.


Ouch, what strains are they? I am currently in shut down mode too. I killed all my lingering genetics and I'm doing three Bodhi seed tables for this year. Take a look at Bodhi's genetics woot. All Bobby Z's gifted genetics, thanks!


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch, what strains are they? I am currently in shut down mode too. I killed all my lingering genetics and I'm doing three Bodhi seed tables for this year. Take a look at Bodhi's genetics woot. All Bobby Z's gifted genetics, thanks!


Sweet tooth...Lsd...Bubblegum...Critical


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 4103944 I told chupee lou about bobby cats drawing skills and she didn't seem impressed. She said she wants in...


With a pussy that nice (and evil), you should discuss a bout with one of @Blue Wizard 's cats. Word about town is he's Lucifer's agent.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2018)

I just took the wife and kids to a lunch. We decided it's never to late for breakfast. Now were all filled up on pancakes and headed for home. Chunker got his first taste of Sprite. He was seriously impressed with this new bubbly elixir I gave him.


Now I gotta go drop the fam and head for the ranch and fucking trim


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2018)

Just got back to the house. Mommas cooking some steaks with wild rice. I'm about to take a shower and play with the kids before dinner and bed. Me and sis have a polar bear hunt in the morning.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 11, 2018)

What's up guys I'm back  this guy came to the servicce and later on the house where everybody gathered and he and my grandma spent upwards of like ten years putting a huge family tree together of direct lineage back hundreds of years. My mothers side comes from Scottish kings and shit. The paper this was on could wrap me and three friends up. My grandma loved family history. She did some studying and found my great great grandpas gold mine that He left his wife to start back in the day in CO. He didn't have the best luck I guess lol. I wish I had more time to hear her crazy stories about hitchhiking through australia or her escapades in Cuba. On another note, this pineapple chunk is a heavenly smoke. I gotta make room on My phone to get pictures working but I'll get a daily nug up. Hope everybody had a good weekend  landscaping season finally starting tomorrow. I'm happy to be working against but bein a stay at home dad was awesome while it lasted


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2018)

Fuck I hate Mondays ...


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Fuck I hate Mondays ...


Yeah but today you go polar bear hunting. Should be a better Monday than normal? 


Mondays


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Fuck I hate Mondays ...



u too...lol


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah but today you go polar bear hunting. Should be a better Monday than normal?
> 
> 
> Mondays


Me and sis have been driving for a bit already..... Pretty soon will be in polar bear territory looking for one.

Wish us luck. I've got a good feeling.



It does make this particular Monday way better. Always nice to see friends we don't see often at all.

If I get one.il post a pic


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2018)

We found one.....He was way to awesome to keep. So we had breakfast with him and decided to just let him go.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 12, 2018)

I dunno guys Monday's aren't that bad


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2018)

i got another 20 minutes then my monday is over, then it's beer and relaxing on the porch...


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i got another 20 minutes then my monday is over, then it's beer and relaxing on the porch...


Got done around 1 pm today. I love building fences, it's so easy.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2018)

160 miles on the car today.......just pulled into Fuck Farms ....got a bit of Carpal Tunnel to work on .....and then a 40 mile drive home.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> 160 miles on the car today.......just pulled into Fuck Farms ....got a bit of Carpal Tunnel to work on .....and then a 40 mile drive home.


I'm close to crawling into bed and facing a long day tomorrow of having people touch me (hairdresser). I hate that shit.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 12, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> I dunno guys Monday's aren't that bad View attachment 4104608


I hate to say it but your lighter is haslf empty...

Fkn Mondays! 
SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I hate to say it but your lighter is haslf empty...
> 
> Fkn Mondays!
> SH420


LOL not half full??


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL not half full??


Nah, it's Monday. 
SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nah, it's Monday.
> SH420


F'n Monday


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> 160 miles on the car today.......just pulled into Fuck Farms ....got a bit of Carpal Tunnel to work on .....and then a 40 mile drive home.


I'm feeling your pain. I just unloaded the roof rack after 610 miles fun filled family bonding. Only 5 stops. Which is good, considering the first 4 were within the first 200 miles!  Goodnight, daily nugg.


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm close to crawling into bed and facing a long day tomorrow of having people touch me (hairdresser). I hate that shit.


Wat?

Everyone likes boobs massaging their neck and sholders! That's the only reason I go to get a hair cut nowadys. Otherwise I would buy a flowbee and do it myself.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2018)

Done and ready for bed .....Alarm goes off at 4am ....looks like by the time I shit shower and shave...and slide eating dinner in there.....il get 5 good ones maybe.


Night everyone


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2018)

lokie said:


> Wat?
> 
> Everyone likes boobs massaging their neck and sholders! That's the only reason I go to get a hair cut nowadys. Otherwise I would buy a flowbee and do it myself. View attachment 4104742


I use to stick my elbows way out as a kid...... Hehe 

Night .....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2018)

lokie said:


> Wat?
> 
> Everyone likes boobs massaging their neck and sholders! That's the only reason I go to get a hair cut nowadys. Otherwise I would buy a flowbee and do it myself. View attachment 4104742


Does the fowbee have boobs?
I'm in!!


----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm glad I was home to. I shouldn't have been home....that's the craziest part......had I not been home my wife wouldn't have been outside either.... Idk I'm just thankful the wife and kids are safe. We would all protect our families with our life's. He's lucky he was such a bitch.....or he would have gotten 10 times what he did.
> 
> TY





InigoMontoya said:


> Couple weeks ago I had to chase a tweaker off my front porch at about 1:30 in the morning. It was freezing and raining and this fuckin meth head was in a wife beater and looked like a poster boy for addiction. I was walking up by chance to get some water and I saw this guy creeping up to the door and I grabbed my gun and put the fear of fucking god into him. I've seen a lot of tweakers in my time but that fucker ran like forrest gump. He got to the front door and I was waiting and just threw that shit open.
> Edit: very glad to hear the family's safe @Indacouch


Strange. I had to run four tweekers that were drunk out of the driveway about a week ago. I noticed I forgot to shut the main door and went to shut it and a guy was fixing to open the screen door. Startled me. My dog got loose and tried to eat his ass up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2018)

where the fuck do you all live? we don't have many people just hanging out like that, they all got shot, dog bit, or run the hell over a long time ago. not saying those people don't exist here, but they seem to keep to themselves and just come out to rob empty rental cabins. you think they'd learn that new tvs have tracking chips in them, they catch a lot of them with the shit sitting in their houses.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 13, 2018)

It’s crazy, I used to live in what was called the meth capital of the world, they even did a documentary there. Lived in a culdesac and both the houses directly across the street were making meth. We watched both houses get raided on thanksgiving day. Smart move cuz everyone was home. Lol. We had a patio full of stuff, never locked our vehicles, zero issues.. maybe cuz they realized how gangster I am... yeah I’m going with that..


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 13, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> It’s crazy, I used to live in what was called the meth capital of the world, they even did a documentary there. Lived in a culdesac and both the houses directly across the street were making meth. We watched both houses get raided on thanksgiving day. Smart move cuz everyone was home. Lol. We had a patio full of stuff, never locked our vehicles, zero issues.. maybe cuz they realized how gangster I am... yeah I’m going with that..


Lots of meth where I'm from, too. Anhydrous tanks everywhere. More guns than people there, so the tweakers mostly stick to breaking in cars and stealing bicycles.

Passed a few of these on our trip. 
I guess Ejaculate & Evacuate was too wordy!


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where the fuck do you all live? we don't have many people just hanging out like that, they all got shot, dog bit, or run the hell over a long time ago. not saying those people don't exist here, but they seem to keep to themselves and just come out to rob empty rental cabins. you think they'd learn that new tvs have tracking chips in them, they catch a lot of them with the shit sitting in their houses.


There are people who ride these country roads just to pick up beer cans thrown out by commuters. I've never been fucked with by the same mafucker twice ....


jerryb73 said:


> It’s crazy, I used to live in what was called the meth capital of the world, they even did a documentary there. Lived in a culdesac and both the houses directly across the street were making meth. We watched both houses get raided on thanksgiving day. Smart move cuz everyone was home. Lol. We had a patio full of stuff, never locked our vehicles, zero issues.. maybe cuz they realized how gangster I am... yeah I’m going with that..


That's why they'd even fuck with me. They don't know me ....lol

I don't mind whoopin ass every now and then.


Gangsta


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> It’s crazy, I used to live in what was called the meth capital of the world, they even did a documentary there. Lived in a culdesac and both the houses directly across the street were making meth. We watched both houses get raided on thanksgiving day. Smart move cuz everyone was home. Lol. We had a patio full of stuff, never locked our vehicles, zero issues.. maybe cuz they realized how gangster I am... yeah I’m going with that..


they were making it, they don't want any attention...try living where they sell it...


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they were making it, they don't want any attention...try living where they sell it...


When I was young my friends from better parts of town would say ....aren't you scared to live and kick it here .....I'd say no .....everyone goes to your neighborhood to steal and commit crimes.

It's true


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2018)

i basically grew up in two towns, bouncing back and forth, and luckily for me, neither one of them really had a "bad side" of town, hard to even pick sides when one had maybe 3k people, and the other had a little less than 2k. there might be "bad families" with "juvenile delinquent" kids, but you could walk anywhere in town at any time of day and not be worried about getting assaulted. there were a couple of bullies, but thats not the same thing as gang activity and tweakers looking to rob people


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i basically grew up in two towns, bouncing back and forth, and luckily for me, neither one of them really had a "bad side" of town, hard to even pick sides when one had maybe 3k people, and the other had a little less than 2k. there might be "bad families" with "juvenile delinquent" kids, but you could walk anywhere in town at any time of day and not be worried about getting assaulted. there were a couple of bullies, but thats not the same thing as gang activity and tweakers looking to rob people


I grew up across from a junior high school in the ghetto....we lived in a big nice house with a beautiful view of the school and farm land across the street. The playground for the school was literally rite across the street. So as a kid I'd go play there after school. The country country literally started at the end of our street. One direction was all country and the other direction took you into the heart of town. Our fence around our property was surrounded by low income housing on two sides. There was a ton of crips that lived in those apartments. I use to catch the bus to school with all kinds of gang members ...lol....and a lot of them were my friends and still are.....so we literally had country out front and the ghetto out back. Our property was huge and literally was the first ranch style plot. ..... I spent lots of time on the home ranch as a kid ....but I grew up in that scenario.

When my parents bought that place when I was just a lil guy....none of that was there ....it was basically the school and a nicer subdivision down the street. Then they built those low income duplexes and it changed..... So I got to ride motorcycles and jump bicycles and had my own playground out front.....but if I went 50 ft to the east I had the ghetto ....me and my brothers use to sit on an electrical box and watch all the gang members fight ....lol

I can't lie.... it was a blast growing up there.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they were making it, they don't want any attention...try living where they sell it...


Lol, they were making it to sell.. they were never “closed” I worked real early when we lived there, would leave bout 4am and always a yard full of tweekers. Seriously the most tweekers I have ever been around. Just didn’t fuck with us..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I guess Ejaculate & Evacuate was too wordy!View attachment 4104848


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4104900


They are just down the street from the stylist. Mmmm lunch


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Lots of meth where I'm from, too. Anhydrous tanks everywhere. More guns than people there, so the tweakers mostly stick to breaking in cars and stealing bicycles.
> 
> Passed a few of these on our trip.
> I guess Ejaculate & Evacuate was too wordy!View attachment 4104848


You must be in the midwest!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, they were making it to sell.. they were never “closed” I worked real early when we lived there, would leave bout 4am and always a yard full of tweekers. Seriously the most tweekers I have ever been around. Just didn’t fuck with us..


you were lucky


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> They are just down the street from the stylist. Mmmm lunch


Double-double animal style, mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Double-double animal style, mmmmmmmmmmmmm


With fries xtra well done mmmm


----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2018)

I grew up on the side of a mountain. Maybe 15 houses on a 1 mile stretch of hard surface road,
and maybe 3 or 4 more at the top that were on the extended dirt road.

Forest in front and forest in back of the house. In the winter the road became our Black Diamond ski slope. When it snowed we knew few cars would even try to come up and the city would not bother to plow it for a week or more after a snow.

Little to no crime to speak of. Unless you count the asshole that lived on the back side of the mountain.
That fucker would set his property on fire on purpose to clear the brush, stand back and let nature put it out. 
It was scary at times, often it would burn for several days. You could see the blaze from the other side of town.

Fortunately no one else's property was ever affected and no one got hurt but the burnt smoke smell would hang around for weeks afterward.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> With fries xtra well done mmmm


Too bad they can't serve beer as well, would be a perfect lunch


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 13, 2018)

I've lived in my area for all my life. The only we have to worry about is the rednecks doing baseball bats to the mail box. Or maybe someone throwing a party and the bonfire gets out of control. From hearing all the things you guys go through, i'm kinda glad i live in BFE. Quiet nights on the porch. 

when it comes to real kinda fuckery in my area i really don't hear about it much. Now if i go into town which is a hr away, my friends tell me all sorts of goofy crap......makes me appreciate where i live......


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4104900


blows....lol...rather have a waterburger instead....that's texas style..


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 13, 2018)

Much better than in an out..



 


https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fbloximages.newyork1.vip.townnews.com%2Fyakimaherald.com%2Fcontent%2Ftncms%2Fassets%2Fv3%2Feditorial%2F1%2F5e%2F15e55a40-810b-11e6-b948-03983e9e0908%2F586c5d1d747f1.image.png&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.yakimaherald.com%2Fnews%2Fbusiness%2Flocal%2Ffive-guys-will-open-yakima-burger-restaurant-monday%2Farticle_55e2b15e-6267-11e7-ae6b-57686d8253cd.html&docid=tH5uax_zJbThUM&tbnid=qd3JTD1-VDMI3M%3A&vet=10ahUKEwib2ZHR2-nZAhXMiJAKHSlpARAQMwjAAigQMBA..i&w=775&h=436&hl=en-us&client=safari&bih=553&biw=375&q=5%20guys&ved=0ahUKEwib2ZHR2-nZAhXMiJAKHSlpARAQMwjAAigQMBA&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 13, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Much better than in an out..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104921



I was going to add 5 guys.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 13, 2018)

Is it too late to enter my contestant in KittyFightClub? teeny tiny:15yr old, indoor


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 13, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Is it too late to enter my contestant in KittyFightClub? teeny tiny:15yr old, indoorView attachment 4104934


let the pussy wars begin...




ok that sounded weird....hmmmm


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you were lucky


The craziest part to me was, finding mj was like looking for a unicorn. It was almost nonexistent. Crazy, meth everywhere but mj was the devil.. lmao!! And when I did find it, the $$ was ridiculous. All anyone had or could find was a, “dime” or basically a g or two of Ditch weed that would cost $20 plus $10 for their trouble. $30 dimes guess I could have went with da meff...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I was going to add 5 guys.


You guys have alot to choose from - all we've got is Mc Dee's, Taco smell & KFC - all other choices are over 250 miles away.


----------



## ANC (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You guys have alot to choose from - all we've got is Mc Dee's, Taco smell & KFC - all other choices are over 250 miles away.



It’s an hour and a half at least from me too. Mostly local businesses in our little country towns. A half hour gets me McDonald’s, Burger King and Taco Bell.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Lots of meth where I'm from, too. Anhydrous tanks everywhere. More guns than people there, so the tweakers mostly stick to breaking in cars and stealing bicycles.
> 
> Passed a few of these on our trip.
> I guess Ejaculate & Evacuate was too wordy!View attachment 4104848


 Personally I prefer to evacuate before ejaculating.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Much better than in an out..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104921


 If the other 4 guys are cute ...


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 13, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> If the other 4 guys are cute ...


Lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2018)

i wish i could develop saccadic deafness...where your brain refuses the hear shit that doesn't make sense. although tv would become pretty much useless after that


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Double-double animal style, mmmmmmmmmmmmm


I fuckin hated that place until I was told about the secret menu.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> They are just down the street from the stylist. Mmmm lunch


How'd the "boob rub" go.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wish i could develop saccadic deafness...where your brain refuses the hear shit that doesn't make sense. although tv would become pretty much useless after that


 Hah?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Hah?


you don't even fucking know, thats my boss in a couple of years, he's deaf as hell now, and when he does hear, he doesn't hear right....
i asked him the other day if he had a spud wrench to fix a sink drain...he heard do you have a mud bench to mix sink grain.......WTF?
wtf does that even mean?.....and he looks at me like i'm retarded....turn that fucking hearing aid on you deaf bastard....
sorry for this brief venting break, we now return you to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you don't even fucking know, thats my boss in a couple of years, he's deaf as hell now, and when he does hear, he doesn't hear right....
> i asked him the other day if he had a spud wrench to fix a sink drain...he heard do you have a mud bench to mix sink grain.......WTF?
> wtf does that even mean?.....and he looks at me like i'm retarded....turn that fucking hearing aid on you deaf bastard....
> sorry for this brief venting break, we now return you to your regularly scheduled program...


 Did you not know that sink grain needs frequent tightening with specialist tools? shit n00b


----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Did you not know that sink grain needs frequent tightening with specialist tools? shit n00b


Wat? Stink drain? Oh you need a 8" fan and carbon filter.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I fuckin hated that place until I was told about the secret menu.


Is that like the cookie jar blizzard at DQ?



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wish i could develop saccadic deafness...where your brain refuses the hear shit that doesn't make sense. although tv would become pretty much useless after that


Learned a new word, we make up a lot of what we see, never knew there was a word for it. Why I quit riding a motorcycle on the road, people really don't see you because they don't expect to, their brain fills in empty space where your riding.

Fixed the old school daily driver, retired the lab experiment, was sick of suckling on a short skinny bong.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Is that like the cookie jar blizzard at DQ?
> 
> 
> Learned a new word, we make up a lot of what we see, never knew there was a word for it. Why I quit riding a motorcycle on the road, people really don't see you because they don't expect to, their brain fills in empty space where your riding.
> ...


i just learned it from ANC earlier. i remember reading about it a long time ago, but didn't recall it at all till he mentioned it


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Is that like the cookie jar blizzard at DQ?
> 
> 
> Learned a new word, we make up a lot of what we see, never knew there was a word for it. Why I quit riding a motorcycle on the road, people really don't see you because they don't expect to, their brain fills in empty space where your riding.
> ...



My buddy ordered me some bomb ass food. He wanted InNout burger and I said it was nasty. Long story short he started talking about 4by4 burger at and monster animal etc ..... So when I hang out with him we eat there....and he orders lol 

Must know more about this blizzard you speak of..... I fucking love ice cream.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> My buddy ordered me some bomb ass food. He wanted InNout burger and I said it was nasty. Long story short he started talking about 4by4 burger at and monster animal etc ..... So when I hang out with him we eat there....and he orders lol
> 
> Must know more about this blizzard you speak of..... I fucking love ice cream.


Oreo cookies and cookie dough, dont order it that way you'll pay for both toppings. Cookie Jar, I tell them they need to swap the oreos for vanilla oreos, but its the same every time. I think its a kids menu item, but I order a large.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 13, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Oreo cookies and cookie dough, dont order it that way you'll pay for both toppings. Cookie Jar, I tell them they need to swap the oreos for vanilla oreos, but its the same every time. I think its a kids menu item, but I order a large.


Killer. I knew joining this site would pay off.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Killer. I knew joining this site would pay off.


Lol


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2018)

Now I want some chocolate fudge brownie ice cream...or a peanut butter cup cyclone....DQ will have to wait until I'm out that way delivering..... But I am guna try the cookie jar thing.


Most likely though il sit here and procrastinate about driving to get ice cream. When in all actuality I got up at 4am and just got done/home for the day. Indacouch is in da couch....and most likely only moving for bed.

I'm dead tired


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 13, 2018)

@BudmanTX do they still habe the Chocolate Peanut Butter Crunch Sunday @ DQ in TX? Long gone from CO not even on secret menu anymore.

TX DQ is different its like they have a secret recipe.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wish i could develop saccadic deafness...where your brain refuses the hear shit that doesn't make sense. although tv would become pretty much useless after that


My wife refers to this as selective hearing, apparently I'm gifted with it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2018)

you gotta get them to make you a half cookie dough half heath bar blizzard...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Too bad they can't serve beer as well, would be a perfect lunch


It was


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My wife refers to this as selective hearing, apparently I'm gifted with it.


LOL hub spent about 22 years on heavy jets. Somehow his hearing deficit is precisely in my speaking range. Who knew I had so much in common with a TF33-P7

PS I saw the audiology report and I can't refute it.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> How'd the "boob rub" go.


LOL no boobs were harmed. I have long hair so they don't have to work in as close to me. But the waxing was personal and painful.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL hub spent about 22 years on heavy jets. Somehow his hearing deficit is precisely in my speaking range. Who knew I had so much in common with a TF33-P7
> 
> PS I saw the audiology report and I can't refute it.


Indas principle completely lost his voice. He's been sick for a bit like everyone else in Calichina. I told him at least he has an excuse for miscommunication with his wife at home ....lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2018)

lokie said:


> Wat? Stink drain? Oh you need a 8" fan and carbon filter.


I have stink brain


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I have stink brain


when you hope a killer whale will bite your head off?


----------



## Bareback (Mar 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL hub spent about 22 years on heavy jets. Somehow his hearing deficit is precisely in my speaking range. Who knew I had so much in common with a TF33-P7
> 
> PS I saw the audiology report and I can't refute it.


Lol


----------



## Bareback (Mar 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL hub spent about 22 years on heavy jets. Somehow his hearing deficit is precisely in my speaking range. Who knew I had so much in common with a TF33-P7
> 
> PS I saw the audiology report and I can't refute it.


I really do have a lot of hearing loss from construction, guns, loud music. But tuning out the ol' lady it's a gift.

On another note I have noticed that I truly am just a normal guy, just like the typical male. When I read all of everyone's post here, most of the stories could be me, I too get my hair cut by a chic with short arms and big boobs ....go figure.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 13, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> @BudmanTX do they still habe the Chocolate Peanut Butter Crunch Sunday @ DQ in TX? Long gone from CO not even on secret menu anymore.
> 
> TX DQ is different its like they have a secret recipe.


Barbecue sauce and smoke flavor?


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You must be in the midwest!


It's creepin up from the south too. I grew up in a tiny town right on the CO/NM border that went from a poor but decent town to breaking bad in a few years. It was always a really poverty stricken town. But throw in a huge meth epidemic and the whole place is just collapsing in on itself.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 13, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My wife refers to this as selective hearing, apparently I'm gifted with it.


Ever since the VA service connected my hearing loss I have an excuse when I " don't hear" my wife. Lol.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL hub spent about 22 years on heavy jets. Somehow his hearing deficit is precisely in my speaking range. Who knew I had so much in common with a TF33-P7
> 
> PS I saw the audiology report and I can't refute it.


It actually is a male trait to lose (or loose I need spellcheck to understand context) at the higher frequencies but have you had an analysis of your voice? You may actually be outside the range of his hearing loss, there's your evidence.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> It actually is a male trait to lose (or loose I need spellcheck to understand context) at the higher frequencies but have you had an analysis of your voice? You may actually be outside the range of his hearing loss, there's your evidence.


He has a hefty amount of mid-range loss due to TCE exposure too.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> He has a hefty amount of mid-range loss due to TCE exposure too.


Sorry for that. Assuming the chemical exposures were before the 80's its unfortunate, if after thats employer negligence.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Sorry for that. Assuming the chemical exposures were before the 80's its unfortunate, if after thats employer negligence.


LOL tell that to the USAF.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL tell that to the USAF.


I worked in health and safety and cant tell you the number of times my recomendations were either wholy ignored or fiscally impractical for a small business owners. The victories were few and far between and I can be pretty harsh so I'm relieved this was not an injury sustaind as a result of him owning his own business because I understand those difficulties too.
OSHA was a joke before the current administration and will continue to be a joke in the future, they are ineffectife in passing regulation and the penalty process is a joke. Employers will pay more for environmental damage than taking a human life. Kicker if you didnt know - government entities are not required to follow osha. There were very few people that actually ever wanted my help so I got jaded and left.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL hub spent about 22 years on heavy jets. Somehow his hearing deficit is precisely in my speaking range. Who knew I had so much in common with a TF33-P7
> 
> PS I saw the audiology report and I can't refute it.


Heavy diesels screaming in confined spaces will do it too.
When I started in Ships the old timers would say "You'll get used to it".
You do of course, . . . when you go deaf.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Heavy diesels screaming in confined spaces will do it too.
> When I started in Ships the old timers would say "You'll get used to it".
> You do of course, . . . when you go deaf.


Did you get tinnitus from your loss?


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I worked in health and safety and cant tell you the number of times my recomendations were either wholy ignored ~snip~ I got jaded and left.


I worked in quality control for several years in different companies. It's not that much different there either.

I shut down one production line because the tolerances coming off the line were 100% off
from the specs. The plant manager opened the line without making changes. When I pointed out
the problems he said "We have a deadline to meet so run the parts. By the time the customer finds out they don't meet specs we will have the line retooled and the new parts ready for them."

Same manager is also quoted saying "We may shoot ourselves in the foot, BUT we reload real quick." What an idiot that SOB was.

I stayed there for a year only because of the after work parties. 
All of the employees were stoners and that manager was a drunk. 
 Maybe that is why they are no longer in business


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2018)

lokie said:


> I worked in quality control for several years in different companies. It's not that much different there either.
> 
> I shut down one production line because the tolerances coming off the line were 100% off
> from the specs. The plant manager opened the line without making changes. When I pointed out
> ...


I've heard that from some MBAs. I always wondered how that was considered a sustainable philosophy? It seems people think that permanent records do not exist.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Did you get tinnitus from your loss?


24/7


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 14, 2018)

I went to have coffee with my cousin this morning and give him a lift into town. While were driving I seen one of my buddies at a bus stop waiting. So we pull up and he's actually headed the same direction as me...I ask if he wants a ride....he says yeah...is it cool if my boy comes along to.....I said sure hop in ....so as these guys are hopping in ....the one guy I don't know sees the giant speakers in the back and says wow I bet those sound good..... I said yeah it sounds decent....I told him it's turned down so I don't start making done lights fall off the roof and window/lock switches fall into the door ......So were driving along for a while and I have music playing low while were all bullshitting catching up......dude tells me it sounds clean.....So I said ya ...il let you hear it .....again I told him it's not pushing much power because I don't wana ruin my truck from the vibrations.....keep in mind both these boys are big tatted up boys.......so I hook my phone in and select a song that hits good ......So I put the song on and it plays just music with good mids and highs at first..........The first bass note dropped and not even 5 seconds in ...I feel my cousin smacking my shoulder ....my first thought was turn the stereo down....maybe he seen a cop....so as I'm turning the stereo down I look back at the same time....... Homeboy that I don't know literally looks like he's having a stroke/seizure ....no shit when I first saw him for a split second I thought he was in trouble....he had his hand up to his head ....his fucking mouth was open and literally so far off to one side he could have bitten his own ear off.....and both fucking legs and one arm were sticking straight out like he'd been knocked out...... I guess he wasn't expecting the feeling on his body....as soon as I turned it down he was fine.....I was genuinely asking if he was cool/alright......and apologizing.....He said yeah no problem and played it off like no big deal ...... Me and my cousin laughed until we cried for 5 minutes straight as soon as we dropped them off......it's funny now, but I seriously thought he was in a bad way for a second....OMG lol 

My cousin thought the exact same thing as me.......LOL 

Dude was fine though..... I could tell he was hella embarrassed. I actually felt bad for him. In my defense I've been stuffed up with allergies for days now....My fucking ears have been popping constantly.....so it was probably louder than I thought......guarantee he shit his pants though ...lol..... I gave him a huge chunk of bubble hash because I felt bad.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2018)

lokie said:


> I worked in quality control for several years in different companies. It's not that much different there either.
> 
> I shut down one production line because the tolerances coming off the line were 100% off
> from the specs. The plant manager opened the line without making changes. When I pointed out
> ...



i think that stupidity must be a world wide thing...i used to work for global electric motorcars, built the little electric cars that old people drive around retirement communities. 
for a year all i did was jack up already built cars, take the back brakes off, replace the lever that operates the emergency brake, and put it all back together. they had a company in Italy manufacture the levers and they made them too thick, so when you pulled on the hand brake, it wouldn't release. i can just see your manager, with an italian accent and a mustache, saying the same shit as they send us 10 thousand fucked up parts


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 24/7


I have to sleep with headphones in every night so I don't deal with the ringing.....fucking sucks


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2018)

i hear shit in white noise...i don't know if that's a form of deafness or not, but its weird sometimes. the ac is a big old unit, and it makes all kinds of wheezes and groans and ticks...and i hear music in it....clear enough that i've gotten up to look outside to see who was playing music at 3 am in my driveway....and lots of people talking at once just sounds like a bunch of ducks quacking to me...really...a trip to the mall sounds like 1000 ducks, with muzack in the background


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 14, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I have to sleep with headphones in every night so I don't deal with the ringing.....fucking sucks


I'm pretty sure you have gang bangers outside your window with little triangles. (it's revenge!)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2018)

I think this guy pretty much lives in my head.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hear shit in white noise...i don't know if that's a form of deafness or not, but its weird sometimes. the ac is a big old unit, and it makes all kinds of wheezes and groans and ticks...and i hear music in it....clear enough that i've gotten up to look outside to see who was playing music at 3 am in my driveway....and lots of people talking at once just sounds like a bunch of ducks quacking to me...really...a trip to the mall sounds like 1000 ducks, with muzack in the background


Bathroom fan is the source of voices I hear here. 
The ringing gets real bad when I go to the cabin and the loudest source of noise is my heartbeat.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Bathroom fan is the source of voices I hear here.
> The ringing gets real bad when I go to the cabin and the *loudest source of noise is my heartbeat.*


If you stop hearing that you have bigger problems than your vent fan talking to you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> @BudmanTX do they still habe the Chocolate Peanut Butter Crunch Sunday @ DQ in TX? Long gone from CO not even on secret menu anymore.
> 
> TX DQ is different its like they have a secret recipe.


the answer to your question is yes they still have them on sunday's, you can still order them during the week but it's under special request only. They have some new reciepes too which are good as well.......M&M's yum.....

one of my friends is a manager of one in the city, he's cool though, loves to par-take n a since, so one night we got together at his store after hours and played with edibles in them....hehe.....now that was fun....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Barbecue sauce and smoke flavor?


naw that was the BBQ place next door....lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2018)

trying to decide this weekend to take the rest of last years grow to make some olive oil for the weekend? hmmm


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 14, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I worked in health and safety and cant tell you the number of times my recomendations were either wholy ignored or fiscally impractical for a small business owners. The victories were few and far between and I can be pretty harsh so I'm relieved this was not an injury sustaind as a result of him owning his own business because I understand those difficulties too.
> OSHA was a joke before the current administration and will continue to be a joke in the future, they are ineffectife in passing regulation and the penalty process is a joke. Employers will pay more for environmental damage than taking a human life. Kicker if you didnt know - government entities are not required to follow osha. There were very few people that actually ever wanted my help so I got jaded and left.


Lol.

Where I worked (a multinational metals company), there were OSHA posters on the bulletin boards with everything you need to report an incident.

We reported shit. OSHA would call the safety dept. and ask about it. Then they would tell the safety people to fix it and report back to OSHA.

It was a joke until somebody got killed one day. Then they (OSHA) sent a couple guys. And they accepted the company's version of what happened.

It was total bullshit. But they all signed off on it and left.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hear shit in white noise...i don't know if that's a form of deafness or not, but its weird sometimes. the ac is a big old unit, and it makes all kinds of wheezes and groans and ticks...and i hear music in it....clear enough that i've gotten up to look outside to see who was playing music at 3 am in my driveway....and lots of people talking at once just sounds like a bunch of ducks quacking to me...really...a trip to the mall sounds like 1000 ducks, with muzack in the background


This is exactly what it is like for me too.

I can't hear anything in a bar, I have no clue as to what I have nodded and agreed to.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 14, 2018)

I have smoked so much Thaiweed I only see sound. 

See what I’m saying.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I have smoked so much Thaiweed I only see sound.
> 
> See what I’m saying.


i've smoked before i cut my lawn, thought the lawnmower was singing a tune to me...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i've smoked before i cut my lawn, thought the lawnmower was singing a tune to me...



It was. Lawnmowers are totally Death Metal!

GGGGRRRROOOOOWWWWLLLLLLL!!!!!!!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that hears voices from my electronics.  Yeah, the electronics, that's it.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 14, 2018)

Check this out.....These are two stray cats that hang around the ranch. I've never seen them together. But today it's really cold and windy/rainy here......They are sleeping in an old Smart pot together ......literally on top of each other. At first I thought it was one cat ....closer inspection and




Looks like they're warm and dry. As long as they keep the mice in check. They can stay.......oh, and shit in the field .....not by the houses....so far so good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> It was. Lawnmowers are totally Death Metal!
> 
> GGGGRRRROOOOOWWWWLLLLLLL!!!!!!!


and that's over and over and over..........then it's stuck in your head like it's no tomorrow.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2018)

see? they are too!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 14, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that hears voices from my electronics.  Yeah, the electronics, that's it.



Everyone knows that’s the government. The Foreign government........................


Be very afraid. No matter who or where you are.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> and that's over and over and over..........then it's stuck in your head like it's no tomorrow.....



Yeah Death Metal is like that. I have had to leave clubs.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2018)

Bareback said:


> This is exactly what it is like for me too.
> I can't hear anything in a bar, I have no clue as to what I have nodded and agreed to.


Yep - can't hardly make out a coherent word in a noisy public place but trying to sleep while Mrs. GWN watches the tube with the volume almost off won't work - I can hear those voices clear as a bell.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep - can't hardly make out a coherent word in a noisy public place but trying to sleep while Mrs. GWN watches the tube with the volume almost off won't work - I can hear those voices clear as a bell.


I see I'm not the only one with technical difficulties today.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 14, 2018)

Site seems to be crashing again.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 14, 2018)

I think it's underneath us


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4105649
> I think it's underneath us



You wish. It’s all around us. No escape!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 14, 2018)

Oh wait. I found the power button.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Oh wait. I found the power button.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I have smoked so much Thaiweed I only see sound.
> 
> See what I’m saying.


i hear what you did there


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4105649
> I think it's underneath us


~ I'm your Burt ~


----------



## Bareback (Mar 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep - can't hardly make out a coherent word in a noisy public place but trying to sleep while Mrs. GWN watches the tube with the volume almost off won't work - I can hear those voices clear as a bell.


Hahaha, that is so true. 

And I can hear my wife's tv but I can't hear the one that is in front of me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha, that is so true.
> 
> And I can hear my wife's tv but I can't hear the one that is in front of me.


WTF kinda irony is that.
If it's noisy I can't hear a thing.
If it's quiet I hear everything (plus that fucking triangle guy that lives in my fucking skull).


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2018)

i don't have a triangle guy, i have a buttload of katydids that start up when everything else gets quiet...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2018)

Even better description of that noise.

And it don't ever stop!

Actually not katydids but Cicadas - I remember them well & endure them daily


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 15, 2018)

It's crazy .....I'm sitting here reading this and the ringing seems louder than usual. I'm focusing on it and the volume cranked. Me and my wife and little Inda have a nightly ritual of finding dad's headphones before bead. I usually get up and set them somewhere in the house pre dawn half asleep. I mostly listen to ocean noises or thunder storms..... Mostly because they're the only sounds that have 6 to 10 hour long clips non stop.....momma worried because she thought I wouldnt hear an intruder with headphones in. I literally had the alarm company install a second siren right above the entry to our bedroom...so she'd leave me and my headphone ritual alone ..lol 


Morning everyone..... I'm off to take lil Inda to school and head up to trim some Bubba and Glue at Fuck Farms.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 15, 2018)

the only time it ever gets that quite in my house is when the power goes off....can't sleep for shit without all the white noise from the fans and ac and humidifiers....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm the same way and I'm pretty sure the reason is after all those years on ships, when things go quiet something very bad has happened & it's time to get your boots on.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the only time it ever gets that quite in my house is when the power goes off....can't sleep for shit without all the white noise from the fans and ac and humidifiers....


This happens to me too. It’s unsettling.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 15, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> This happens to me too. It’s unsettling.


Same, I have to have at least the tv going to be able to fall asleep. Otherwise every noise outside the room will get me up.


----------



## lokie (Mar 15, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Same, I have to have at least the tv going to be able to fall asleep. Otherwise every noise outside the room will get me up.


Just mention sleep and its lights out for me .
If I want to sleep it's no problem. Planes, trains nor automobiles will stop me, I have little problem in tuning out the noises. Just close my eyes and I'm in La LA land minutes later.

My uncle says that I am the only person he has ever seen be asleep before reaching the end of the driveway.

Having said that, "odd" noises will wake me, but once the noise is identified, and corrected if need be, there is no problem to carry on with the previously scheduled programing.

Stress and anxiety at times cripple this "superpower". When this happens all bets are off and
it could be difficult for anyone to sleep.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 15, 2018)

Can’t sleep without a fan, for the same reason, to quiet.

Sleep is something I don’t get much of, if I get woke up then I can forget going back to sleep


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 15, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Can’t sleep without a fan, for the same reason, to quiet.
> 
> Sleep is something I don’t get much of, if I get woke up then I can forget going back to sleep


Me too.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 15, 2018)

Bud p0rn schmorgasboard.
Warning I don't trim like inda. 4 or 5 strains, big purple smells like an armpit, the small purples smell like bubblegum. 
 





I pick armpit.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Bud p0rn schmorgasboard.
> Warning I don't trim like inda. 4 or 5 strains, big purple smells like an armpit, the small purples smell like bubblegum.
> View attachment 4106153
> 
> ...



Make an Armpit Gum salad for sure.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2018)

Armpit reminds me of this bit.
Ron has something to say about that.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 15, 2018)

I swear, I'd demand a paternity test from Ron White, if he wasn't only 9 years older than me....i've said everything in most of his act, before i ever knew he had an act

i pretty much am Ron, without the cigar and liquor.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2018)

I can just picture him hitting the dock.
Lmfao


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Armpit reminds me of this bit.
> Ron has something to say about that.


Wanna go for a ride on my yacht?

I was thinking Mary Katherine Gallagher


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 15, 2018)

This lil guy decided to park on top of my garden wall while I was smoking a cigg after work.
 
He's been working those orange flowers and I guess he needed a break.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> This lil guy decided to park on top of my garden wall while I was smoking a cigg after work.
> View attachment 4106286
> He's been working those orange flowers and I guess he needed a break.


Cool pic - I thought we were dumping the cigg's?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Cool pic - I thought we were dumping the cigg's?


 right after he filters them through his trachea


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Cool pic - I thought we were dumping the cigg's?


We are.....I've gotta find a replacement for those 5 minute vacations at home. Last time I quit I used sunflower seeds. I hate them now. I'm thinking heroin or crack might work.

Seriously seems harder to quit this time. I'm workin on it.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> right after he filters them through his trachea


Wife's dad died from bleeding out through his trachea. Lil Inda remembers seeing grandpa on the floor covered in his own blood. I got there right after my wife who found him. He'd been dead for over 12 hours. It was obvious he tried to stop the bleeding himself. Both sides of the sink were full of blood ....he lost so much he past out and died by his kitchen sink......all from smoking ciggs.....even knowing him my whole life and watching him suffer ....I still have trouble quitting....fucked up shit right there.... Not to mention my now 6 year old asking me at the most random times if I remember finding his papa in a blood bath....... The worst part is....he was having surgery in 2 days two get his throat fixed and feeding tube removed.....smh 


So yeah .....your post hits harder than even you could have ever imagined.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Wife's dad died from bleeding out through his trachea. Lil Inda remembers seeing grandpa on the floor covered in his own blood. I got there right after my wife who found him. He'd been dead for over 12 hours. It was obvious he tried to stop the bleeding himself. Both sides of the sink were full of blood ....he lost so much he past out and died by his kitchen sink......all from smoking ciggs.....even knowing him my whole life and watching him suffer ....I still have trouble quitting....fucked up shit right there.... Not to mention my now 6 year old asking me at the most random times if I remember finding his papa in a blood bath....... The worst part is....he was having surgery in 2 days two get his throat fixed and feeding tube removed.....smh
> 
> 
> So yeah .....your post hits harder than even you could have ever imagined.


Motivation - pitch those fucker outta the truck & don't look back.
Seriously.
Family is counting on you to hang around & you can do it.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Motivation - pitch those fucker outta the truck & don't look back.
> Seriously.
> Family is counting on you to hang around & you can do it.


Mode of administration is the greater issue, if you have to take nicotine, go dermal (shit, even IV), but smoking is bad. There are a lot of negatives to combustion
@Singlemalt 
@cannabineer


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Mode of administration is the greater issue, if you have to take nicotine, go dermal (shit, even IV), but smoking is bad. There are a lot of negatives to combustion
> @Singlemalt
> @cannabineer


~User~ is sad he didn't get a "smart guy" @


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Mode of administration is the greater issue, if you have to take nicotine, go dermal (shit, even IV), but smoking is bad. There are a lot of negatives to combustion
> @Singlemalt
> @cannabineer


I enjoy smoking pot, I tried vaping (flower) but felt I had to consume more, more hits more frequently. I'm not real intrested in concentrates cause I can't logisticaly (or leagally) make them at home.
So is vaping flower any better for me than smoking?
Is there something better than the vaporite solo?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Motivation - pitch those fucker outta the truck & don't look back.
> Seriously.
> Family is counting on you to hang around & you can do it.


The whole reason I'm trying to stop is my lil guys. 

Thnx ......il kick em


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 15, 2018)

i quit smoking a long time ago. used a lot of weed to do it.
if i was going to quit now, i'd get myself a good vape, start off with the juice with whatever % nicotine you need to keep from smoking cigarettes, then slowly decrease the strength of the nocitine, till you're just smoking the juice, then quit that.
if you're one of those people that think it looks silly, no one says you have to hit it in a crowd.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 15, 2018)

As you guys know I rarely ever smoke ..... Well I took a small rip of my NL polar bear grease ....and holy shit that probably wasn't the best idea for easing back into night time toking...... I'm wrecked ....now I'm guna go lay down before my mind makes me panic .....Benydryl time .....feels real good if it holds here .... I have a feeling were still on the pad ......the rocket hasn't blasted off yet ......il report back if I'm able


@cannabineer.......so far so good as far as my panic type symptoms

Edit: Benadryl at the ready...... I feel reel nice ......off to watch funny youtube videos in bed to keep my mind from wondering to that dark place.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> As you guys know I rarely ever smoke ..... Well I took a small rip of my NL polar bear grease ....and holy shit that probably wasn't the best idea for easing back into night time toking...... I'm wrecked ....now I'm guna go lay down before my mind makes me panic .....Benydryl time .....feels real good if it holds here .... I have a feeling were still on the pad ......the rocket hasn't blasted off yet ......il report back if I'm able
> 
> 
> @cannabineer.......so far so good as far as my panic type symptoms
> ...


Go take 25 of Benadryl now and enjoy the bear grease


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Go take 25 of Benadryl now and enjoy the *bear grease*


I hope the smoke smells better than the "Fall" bear grease!
Those smell like skinning a dumpster in the summer.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 16, 2018)

Damn I slept straight through to my alarm. No joke I watched youtube. Laughed for a while and literally passed out and woke up to my alarm. My phone was still laying on my chest playing youtube. So not only did I sleep like a rock. I fuckin didn't roll over or even get a drink of water all night. I'm hoping I can replicate this experience a few times a week.

@curious2garden I took a swig of Benadryl and it made things much much more comfortable. I'm not sure if it was placebo effect or actually worked .....either way it was a pleasure indeed.

Great job Canna .....seriously awesome work friend.

The heavy body stone that set in was amazing. Sis told me the first night after we met it made her whole body relax ......she wasn't lying. I almost felt like I took a good dose of vicodin. Add on the great head feeling and humor....and you all know why I can't wait until bed time again lol

Wish I could share with all you guys on here.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 16, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Damn I slept straight through to my alarm. No joke I watched youtube. Laughed for a while and literally passed out and woke up to my alarm. My phone was still laying on my chest playing youtube. So not only did I sleep like a rock. I fuckin didn't roll over or even get a drink of water all night. I'm hoping I can replicate this experience a few times a week.
> 
> @curious2garden I took a swig of Benadryl and it made things much much more comfortable. I'm not sure if it was placebo effect or actually worked .....either way it was a pleasure indeed.
> 
> ...


Need a bigger bed?

Man, I slept for 6 hrs straight, I belive the last time that happened was a over a year ago and I posted my declaration of feeling alive, look out women!


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 16, 2018)

Rolling up to FF to continue getting things ready for my one and only plant this year.
 
Some Hoop houses .....


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 16, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Need a bigger bed?
> 
> Man, I slept for 6 hrs straight, I belive the last time that happened was a over a year ago and I posted my declaration of feeling alive, look out women!


Cali king ..... I think I'm good ...lol


Although last night I could have slept on a kids single ....or even a driveway. I haven't slept like that since before Lil Inda was born....literally didn't move


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> We are.....I've gotta find a replacement for those 5 minute vacations at home. Last time I quit I used sunflower seeds. I hate them now. I'm thinking heroin or crack might work.
> 
> Seriously seems harder to quit this time. I'm workin on it.


Try pumpkin seeds, but get the lightly salted from Trader Joe's, more for the $ and a lot less salt. The David's seeds have way too much salt and fuck yer mouth for hours


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2018)

afternoon everyone......

yeah i've been trying to quit smoking for a while now, think i stopped one time for six months, but i picked them back up again, and again, and again.....keep thinkin it's stress related.....

1 plant growing, figure you would have more going at FF Inda.......Chinafornia looks good....

welp got things to do, check the veg garden, ck cousin it, feed the pooches.........

yahoo, income tax hit..........


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL tell that to the USAF.


Lol. Yea I was exposed to many chemicals in the AF that civilians haven't used for years.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 16, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 24/7


I feel you. It sucks ass. I have to have fans or something going at night or it drives me crazy.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 16, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> WTF kinda irony is that.
> If it's noisy I can't hear a thing.
> If it's quiet I hear everything (plus that fucking triangle guy that lives in my fucking skull).


That's the way I am. Noises blend together. I can't tell the difference. When its quiet I can hear well but I also hear the roaring in my ears.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 16, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I enjoy smoking pot, I tried vaping (flower) but felt I had to consume more, more hits more frequently. I'm not real intrested in concentrates cause I can't logisticaly (or leagally) make them at home.
> So is vaping flower any better for me than smoking?
> Is there something better than the vaporite solo?


Though combustion is bad when it comes to cannabis it actually puts you at a negative risk. Not my much. It still is a negative increase in risk if lung disease. 

As long as its good homegrown with no poisons used I wouldn't worry.

I have never hacked up phlem from pot like I did cigs.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 16, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Though combustion is bad when it comes to cannabis it actually puts you at a negative risk. Not my much. It still is a negative increase in risk if lung disease.
> 
> As long as its good homegrown with no poisons used I wouldn't worry.
> 
> I have never hacked up phlem from pot like I did cigs.


Its getting to where I can smell neem on dispensary bud, some of that's improper use but I think it remains systemic in the plant even after veg. I think if it is used at all the offending plant should be cloned then ditched. Azamax may do the same idk if you could perceive it on finished product.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 16, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Its getting to where I can smell neem on dispensary bud, some of that's improper use but I think it remains systemic in the plant even after veg. I think if it is used at all the offending plant should be cloned then ditched. Azamax may do the same idk if you could perceive it on finished product.


They used it in flower. I have used Neem up to flower. I used it once early flower and it ruined the buds for smoking. Burnt neem oil taste like ass.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> They used it in flower. I have used Neem up to flower. I used it once early flower and it ruined the buds for smoking. Burnt neem oil taste like ass.


i've neem oil only in veg when i'm outside, inside never really have to worry bout pests to much, never flower

the half & half breed from greenpoint looks yummy


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i've neem oil only in veg when i'm outside, inside never really have to worry bout pests to much, never flower
> 
> the half & half breed from greenpoint looks yummy


The way I read the CO regulation (list has grown to 37 pages since I looked a year ago was about 20) if the manufscturer claims pesticide then it falls under the regulation. In the case of dyna gro neem oil sold as leaf polish is exempt. Look on the list and only very few products with neem (cold pressed or hydrophylic extrsct) are approved for comercial, some are, some arent. Many of oils and such have very long half lives, this is one area Im willing to accept better living through chemistry to a limited extent. Like veg only. DE a good general.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 16, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> The way I read the CO regulation (list has grown to 37 pages since I looked a year ago was about 20) if the manufscturer claims pesticide then it falls under the regulation. In the case of dyna gro neem oil sold as leaf polish is exempt. Look on the list and only very few products with neem (cold pressed or hydrophylic extrsct) are approved for comercial, some are, some arent. Many of oils and such have very long half lives, this is one area Im willing to accept better living through chemistry to a limited extent. Like veg only. DE a good general.


De is great but I wouldn't use it in flower either. Wear a mask when using it also. It can cause lethal lung infections.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 16, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> De is great but I wouldn't use it in flower either. Wear a mask when using it also. It can cause lethal lung infections.


Full face respirator, mask is not sufficient unless just lichtly mixing into soil or outdoors. Wet cleanup.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 16, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Full face respirator, mask is not sufficient unless just lichtly mixing into soil or outdoors. Wet cleanup.


What the hell is DE? Sounds like I don’t want any part of it.. lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 16, 2018)

diatomaceous earth


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> De is great but I wouldn't use it in flower either. Wear a mask when using it also. It can cause lethal lung infections.


I am leery of Bat Guano exposure for the same reason.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 16, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> diatomaceous earth


Ah I see.. thanks Barn.. had to google, but at least I knew what to google.. lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I am leery of Bat Guano exposure for the same reason.


i live in the state where bat guano is farmed, the funny thing is, you can't find it anywhere in any store around my area....i've even called a few nurseries too out of town....there like huh..


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> diatomaceous earth


very good stuff, use for outside only

must water hose the body off after using though

look goofy just in my underoos in the front yard, think i scared my neighbor once..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 16, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Ah I see.. thanks Barn.. had to google, but at least I knew what to google.. lol


Be careful when you buy some. Get food grade. Non food grade can have pesticides added.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 16, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Be careful when you buy some. Get food grade. Non food grade can have pesticides added.





jerryb73 said:


> Ah I see.. thanks Barn.. had to google, but at least I knew what to google.. lol


Used as a filter aide in beer, called kieselger (with some umlouts), amorphous silica.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 16, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Used as a filter aide in beer, called kieselger (with some umlouts).


I get mine at tractor supply. Most farm and feed stores carry it.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 16, 2018)

I just drove waaaay farther than I care to admit for some real deal Hawaain food. Momma started trippin when me and lil Inda didn't get home from school......usually it takes around 30 minutes to get lil Inda .....today it took an hour and 45 minutes.....because hawaiin food


Time to go eat my delicious dinner with a sprite on ice..... Have a glass with momma later this evening....then hit up that bear grease and Benadryl again at bed time.......

Fuckin love Friday


#FuckMonday

#FuckYeahFriday

Edit: me and lil Inda dodged trouble for being late.....we decided to get momma some food to


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 16, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> As you guys know I rarely ever smoke ..... Well I took a small rip of my NL polar bear grease ....and holy shit that probably wasn't the best idea for easing back into night time toking...... I'm wrecked ....now I'm guna go lay down before my mind makes me panic .....Benydryl time .....feels real good if it holds here .... I have a feeling were still on the pad ......the rocket hasn't blasted off yet ......il report back if I'm able
> 
> 
> @cannabineer.......so far so good as far as my panic type symptoms
> ...


Chinafornia polar bears must be special. 

I want one.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 16, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Chinafornia polar bears must be special.
> 
> I want one.


I think we all do..


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Mode of administration is the greater issue, if you have to take nicotine, go dermal (shit, even IV), but smoking is bad. There are a lot of negatives to combustion
> @Singlemalt
> @cannabineer


I've been having trouble quitting and so far out of everything I've tried the nicotine lozenges work the best for me. I don't hate anti smoking commercials because they're preachy. I hate them because they remind me how little willpower I have when it comes to those little four inch bullies


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> I've been having trouble quitting and so far out of everything I've tried the nicotine lozenges work the best for me. I don't hate anti smoking commercials because they're preachy. I hate them because they remind me how little willpower I have when it comes to those little four inch bullies


Quitting is not easy and sometimes takes several attempts. Have you tried patches?


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Quitting is not easy and sometimes takes several attempts. Have you tried patches?


I have, nicotine isn't even half the battle. One of my biggest things is that hand to mouth habit (yeah yeah insert dick joke here)  so far nicotine mints are my best friend. I'm about out of cigarettes. I'm gonna give it another go, start running again. I love how healthy I feel even after a couple days of not smoking.


----------



## Venus55 (Mar 16, 2018)

Crystal Rain.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 16, 2018)

A few more days left on these og god x colorado bubbas. Not keepers, but quality smoke worth a couple runs. I will pop more of these, eventually. Super sticky trichs. Smells just like flintst0ne vitamins, kid medicine. 
#1 has small nuggs
#2 has leafy corn dog nuggs


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> I have, nicotine isn't even half the battle. One of my biggest things is that hand to mouth habit (yeah yeah insert dick joke here)  so far nicotine mints are my best friend. I'm about out of cigarettes. I'm gonna give it another go, start running again. I love how healthy I feel even after a couple days of not smoking.


You can do it!
I finally found out that tapering down & similar shit didn't work so I went turkey (from camel filtered + copenhagen).
First couple of days sucked hard but it's been 18 years & I can't even stand the smell of either now.


----------



## Rolla J (Mar 16, 2018)

I quit cigs for 8 months. I vaped, and spent my money towards that. Now back to cigs. Will give it another shot kicking the habit. It wasn't that bad. 
On another note for tonight's stash, i Had to get my fix. 
.3 nug smash yall


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 16, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> I quit cigs for 8 months. I vaped, and spent my money towards that. Now back to cigs. Will give it another shot kicking the habit. It wasn't that bad.
> On another note for tonight's stash, i Had to get my fix.
> .3 nug smash yall View attachment 4106921


Looks like you found a lil pot O gold before bed...

Emphasis on the Pot^^^^^^^^^^pun intended.



Good night everyone.... Some bear grease and my pillow are waiting.


----------



## Rolla J (Mar 16, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Looks like you found a lil pot O gold before bed...
> 
> Emphasis on the Pot^^^^^^^^^^pun intended.
> 
> ...


Haha good one man! Forgot to mention I quit menthol and went to non menthol. Tried a menthol and my god lol. Have a good one!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 16, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You can do it!
> I finally found out that tapering down & similar shit didn't work so I went turkey (from camel filtered + copenhagen).
> First couple of days sucked hard but it's been 18 years & I can't even stand the smell of either now.


Bravo, man. I was the same way. Cold turkey. Still had a couple packs of marlb milds left in the carton in the fridge. Somehow, that seemed to help. That and lots of pot. December was 10 years for me. 

I wish you guys luck!


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 16, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Looks like you found a lil pot O gold before bed...
> 
> Emphasis on the Pot^^^^^^^^^^pun intended.
> 
> ...


It's like 9 o clock, bro. You going to sleep already? Wake up!


----------



## Rolla J (Mar 16, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> It's like 9 o clock, bro. You going to sleep already? Wake up!


11:11 make a wish


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2018)

20:32 here


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2018)

ok why am i awake , oh that's right work....crap....

wakey wakey...bakey bakey.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> A few more days left on these og god x colorado bubbas. Not keepers, but quality smoke worth a couple runs. I will pop more of these, eventually. Super sticky trichs. Smells just like flintst0ne vitamins, kid medicine.
> #1 has small nuggsView attachment 4106898
> #2 has leafy corn dog nuggsView attachment 4106902



looks great mate.....this the first series of the cross??


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ok why am i awake , oh that's right work....crap....
> 
> wakey wakey...bakey bakey.......


My son has an internal alarm clock set for 7 o clock. It must be an early version as I've found no way to switch it off on weekends or get it to sync to daylight savings


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> My son has an internal alarm clock set for 7 o clock. It must be an early version as I've found no way to switch it off on weekends or get it to sync to daylight savings


saturday's since i work, i have a alarm clock......sunday, screw that damn clock....i'm sleeping in....

guess it comes with age, when i was little i used to wake a 6am, now over the period of time i look at the damn clock and wonder why i have it.....then i realize i have to pay the bills somehow......but sunday...that clock get thrown under the bed so i don't see it.....it's wakey bakey time for me till the wife wakes up....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> My son has an internal alarm clock set for 7 o clock. It must be an early version as I've found no way to switch it off on weekends or get it to sync to daylight savings


For years I worked on the 'east' coast while living on the west. I was at work by 4:30 am my time LOL I still can find myself in bed by 7:30


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 17, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> It's like 9 o clock, bro. You going to sleep already? Wake up!


Bro I use to be a night owl. Then my first boy was born and I turned into an old fart. I can't even believe it myself sometimes. Most my buddies don't have kids. They know not to come by or hit me up and expect an answer past 7pm on weekdays. If they do text or call me while I'm asleep. I just reply when I get up at 4.


I actually enjoy watching the sun come up in the morning. I'm usually driving or in a gorgeous area of Chinafornia....I've also realized I get more done from 6am to 12 than I do the rest of the day....so being an old fart that beds down early has it's perks.

Don't be fooled...I use to party hard. I did enough partying and crazy shit as a youngster.....enough for two peoples lifetimes at least..... These youngsters these days are soft. Fuckin pussies.









Says the guy going to bed before sun down.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> looks great mate.....this the first series of the cross??


Thanks! A friend gifted me a few crosses his buddy made. This is the clone run of this cross.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> saturday's since i work, i have a alarm clock......sunday, screw that damn clock....i'm sleeping in....
> 
> guess it comes with age, when i was little i used to wake a 6am, now over the period of time i look at the damn clock and wonder why i have it.....then i realize i have to pay the bills somehow......but sunday...that clock get thrown under the bed so i don't see it.....it's wakey bakey time for me till the wife wakes up....


I wake up at 7 with no alarm (thanks military! glad it isn't 5am anymore cause that happened for about 8 months). At least once every two weeks I wake up at 4-5am with no alarm. I enjoy waking up early, the kids are asleep and it's the perfect time for me to really focus on things that require my full attention, like studying or programming or something. OR playing video games without having to worry about kids trying to get into stuff. Plus then by the time my wife wakes up I already have a half a pot of coffee in me muahahahaha


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 17, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I wake up at 7 with no alarm (thanks military! glad it isn't 5am anymore cause that happened for about 8 months). At least once every two weeks I wake up at 4-5am with no alarm. I enjoy waking up early, the kids are asleep and it's the perfect time for me to really focus on things that require my full attention, like studying or programming or something. OR playing video games without having to worry about kids trying to get into stuff. Plus then by the time my wife wakes up I already have a half a pot of coffee in me muahahahaha


Me and lil Inda got up at 9am ....but I've been awake watching tv in bed since 6:45 ....that's sleeping in for my body ....lol. Smh 

10 years ago me and momma would have just been getting home to go to bed.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 17, 2018)

Just got that corn beef turned down to do it's thing for about 5 more hours......drop the P,C,C in for the last 1 or two and grub..... Also picked up a fresh loaf of French bread from the bakery this morning.

I wish the house smelled like this year around..... American Irish cologne....lol


----------



## lokie (Mar 17, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> My son has an internal alarm clock set for 7 o clock. It must be an early version as I've found no way to switch it off on weekends or get it to sync to daylight savings


Hopefully he will acclimate to reality.

My dad has always believed in the practice of "Early to rise".
His clock has always been 5:00 am. Weekdays or weekend, makes no difference.
And he believes if he is up then there is a problem with you if you are not.

I love my dad but I will be the first to tell you he is sometimes an ass.
I'll say the same to him too but I have to be a bit more PC and poetic when I do.

oh, he is 80.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2018)

lokie said:


> ... clock has always been 5:00 am. Weekdays or weekend, makes no difference... sometimes an ass... he is 80 67.


me. lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 17, 2018)

Sour D, day 61 (took pic 2 days ago). Should be coming down day 73ish...


SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm stuffed and ready for grease and bed


----------



## Venus55 (Mar 17, 2018)

Some bud pics along the way..


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Some bud pics along the way..
> View attachment 4107406 View attachment 4107408 View attachment 4107409 View attachment 4107410


Nice. Know the strains?


----------



## Venus55 (Mar 17, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice. Know the strains?


All of the Crystal Rain (white widow + northern lights) and thank you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> All of the Crystal Rain (white widow + northern lights) and thank you.


Welcome. Northern? The first and fourth pics are gorgeous


----------



## Venus55 (Mar 17, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Welcome. Northern? The first and fourth pics are gorgeous


My favourite ones too. And sorry that was meant to say northern lights I fixed it up.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> My favourite ones too. And sorry that was meant to say northern lights I fixed it up.


How does it compare (smoke wise) to Northern Lights Blue?


----------



## Venus55 (Mar 18, 2018)

I honestly couldn’t tell you. I’ve never been one to pay much attention to strains before starting this, just effects. Although I’m def more interested now. 
I have to say I’m blown away by how this has turned out. Smells a-mazing, is soo smooth to smoke, and gives me a bubbly, energetic type high (talk non stop!) 
It’s not that I doubted myself but I certainly wasn’t expecting something Id love this much for sure!


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 19, 2018)

Fuck you Monday ......

Fuck you alarm clock



#FuckMonday


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Fuck you Monday ......
> 
> Fuck you alarm clock
> 
> ...


Mondays when you're retired


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 19, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> They used it in flower. I have used Neem up to flower. I used it once early flower and it ruined the buds for smoking. Burnt neem oil taste like ass.


Anything oil-based will leave a residue. 
Neem is awesome for veg but spinosad is better if you've gotta spray during flower. 

And rinse when you chop, of course. 

Neem seed meal mixed into the soil is supposed to help make plants more resistant to pests. Not sure if it actually prevents buts, but plants dig it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2018)

I used neem oil exactly one time.

Couldn't get past the smell. Horrible, maybe it's just me.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Mondays when you're retired
> 
> View attachment 4108214


You'll be in diapers first


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I used neem oil exactly one time.
> 
> Couldn't get past the smell. Horrible, maybe it's just me.


It does have a unique smell.....shit is super bitter to .....windy day and foolish me is how I know that.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> You'll be in diapers first


Well, I already was in diapers first .

The past is history, the future is a mist.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well, I already was in diapers first .
> 
> The past is history, the future is a mist.


You win for today.......but I'm watching you Mr.


How is Mrs 555 doing?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> You win for today.......but I'm watching you Mr.
> 
> 
> How is Mrs 555 doing?


Fabulous when she's not mad about something. Lol.

When are you going to make a delivery in the '63 Chrysler convertible?

Pics when that happens!


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fabulous when she's not mad about something. Lol.
> 
> When are you going to make a delivery in the '63 Chrysler convertible?
> 
> Pics when that happens!


I just started it the other day to let her warm up...... I also had to E-Mail some new pics to the antique car insurance company. They have pretty strict rules as far as driving it and mileage etc etc .....but they are super cheap and I drive the old ford hot rod and the chrysler rarely. I will post some pics for you as soon as I pull her out and wash her up.

Glad everyone is well buddy.


Edit: Fuck yeah il be making deliveries in it....That's the company car ...lol

Green flake on green interior is no mistake my friend. ((Wink))


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 19, 2018)

@tangerinegreen555 

Lil tease for ya


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 19, 2018)

Early day delivering "pizzas" to the patients at the hospital before work. That means the alarm goes off a full hour sooner. Then I have a meeting for some future Fuck Farms work. Hope everyone had a good day and night.


Good night guys/gals 

 
Good good night


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2018)

ANC said:


>


damn, if you don't buy that plant, i will


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2018)

ANC said:


>



your not the only one who would buy that


----------



## lokie (Mar 20, 2018)

ANC said:


>


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 20, 2018)

I don't mind missing one day to weather. But two is starting to cut it nature  wife had an appt. today for something we were somewhat concerned about but luckily she came back with good news. I love this pineapple chunk. Super smooth smoke and a great bubbly day time high. Read that its not the best for anxiety but my experience has proved much to the contrary.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I used neem oil exactly one time.
> 
> Couldn't get past the smell. Horrible, maybe it's just me.


Neem seed smells spicey. Almost like a chili but not quite.

I've got a custom mix for kitchen scraps that includes neem seed meal and the worms dig it! 
Again, not sure if it actually deters bugs but it adds nitrogen to my castings.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Neem seed smells spicey. Almost like a chili but not quite.
> 
> I've got a custom mix for kitchen scraps that includes neem seed meal and the worms dig it!
> Again, not sure if it actually deters bugs but it adds nitrogen to my castings.


u know instead of neem oil could u use cayanne pepper in a mix or something?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> View attachment 4108981 I don't mind missing one day to weather. But two is starting to cut it nature  wife had an appt. today for something we were somewhat concerned about but luckily she came back with good news. I love this pineapple chunk. Super smith smoke and a great bubbly day time high. Read that its not the best for anxiety but my experience has proved much to the contrary.


i could use a little of that right now, might help with the hangover i have...lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2018)

neem seed might smell like chili, but the oil smells like spoiled chinese food...forever, it never seems to fade


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> u know instead of neem oil could u use cayanne pepper in a mix or something?


just anything that doesn't smell as bad as neem oil...skunk assholes....yak taints.....thousand year old mummified egg farts....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> u know instead of neem oil could u use cayanne pepper in a mix or something?


Neem seed is cheaper and it's a legit nutrient. 
NPK = 6-1-2 so about medium strength as far as organic nutes go. 
Down-to-earth is the brand I use. It's like $12 for five pounds.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> neem seed might smell like chili, but the oil smells like spoiled chinese food...forever, it never seems to fade


LOL 
The oil is foul but it kills the shit out of most pests and also works pretty well as an organic fungicide. I spray my roses at least 6 times per year to keep the aphids & black spot at bay.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> neem seed might smell like chili, but the oil smells like spoiled chinese food...forever, it never seems to fade


i know i have to go up wind when my wife uses it in the vegetable garden, that smell is just ..........


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Neem seed is cheaper and it's a legit nutrient.
> NPK = 6-1-2 so about medium strength as far as organic nutes go.
> Down-to-earth is the brand I use. It's like $12 for five pounds.


other than online, in my area u can find that stuff anywhere, same goes for bat quano too.....such a lazy state i have


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2018)

Yeah, I don't smoke neem weed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, I don't smoke neem weed.


i don't use it on cannabis at all

wife uses it on veggie garden and that's about far as it goes......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2018)

i don't even like to use it in veg, it sticks on the plant forever and then you touch it while moving the plant, then touch a bud....neem bud...


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 20, 2018)

This is my most current, from a freebie pk of autos.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> This is my most current, from a freebie pk of autos.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109116


Looks good! 
What was your overall impression? 

I've never grown autos.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks good!
> What was your overall impression?
> 
> I've never grown autos.


Thanks! This was my second time doing an auto, first time was shitty but I’ll blame that on noobness. This one smokes good, plant was tiny, small yield. I’m only running a cheap led atm but I get much better from my photos. Overall, I wouldn’t buy any for myself. But I have heard some people kill it.






Or so they say.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't even like to use it in veg, it sticks on the plant forever and then you touch it while moving the plant, then touch a bud....neem bud...


yeah i follow ya....


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 20, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> This is my most current, from a freebie pk of autos.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109116


B+ on the trim job Jer.......



P.S nobody gets an A.....Those are kept aside for me. I know it seems unfair. Most likely because it is.




Good night


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2018)

ANC said:


>


 Twerkwort


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks good!
> What was your overall impression?
> 
> I've never grown autos.


 I've never grown an auto either, but I did crash one.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> B+ on the trim job Jer.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!! I’ll take a B+ from you. You have the best trimmed nugs on here. That nug may or may not got a lil extra love for the pic I only grow for myself and you know how we feel about trimming


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 21, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Sweet!! I’ll take a B+ from you. You have the best trimmed nugs on here. That nug may or may not got a lil extra love for the pic I only grow for myself and you know how we feel about trimming


Gorgeous work.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 21, 2018)

Since I'm not journaling a grow, I'll post this here.

Ever have weed start growing out of a leaf stem?
 

I'm wondering if the leaf will survive, gotta think it'll get too heavy and eventually snap.
SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> other than online, in my area u can find that stuff anywhere, same goes for bat quano too.....such a lazy state i have


Bat guano is hard to find in general. 
My local hardware store occasionally gets a palette of Down-To-Earth Indonesian (0-7-0) that's $12 for five pounds. 
I usually buy a half dozen because you never know when/if it will be back in stock...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Bat guano is hard to find in general.
> My local hardware store occasionally gets a palette of Down-To-Earth Indonesian (0-7-0) that's $12 for five pounds.
> I usually buy a half dozen because you never know when/if it will be back in stock...


most places in my area don't even carry it, called a couple of shops and asked them, then you here silence and a firm no we don't stock it. Walked into one, and asked the clerk if they carried any, and they looked at me with bulvine intelligence or like deer headlight wondering what i was talking about......not very knowledge able i must say....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 21, 2018)

Peruvian seabird guano also kicks some serious butt. Lots of N so you've gotta be careful. 
I'll see if I can find my bag and get a pic.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Since I'm not journaling a grow, I'll post this here.
> 
> Ever have weed start growing out of a leaf stem?
> View attachment 4109677
> ...


just out of curiosity, you using anything like alfalfa meal? the only time i ever had a plant do that, i was using triacontanol, which alfalfa has a lot of


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just out of curiosity, you using anything like alfalfa meal? the only time i ever had a plant do that, i was using triacontanol, which alfalfa has a lot of


No, no alfalfa meal. I'll check to see if anything I'm using has triacontanol.
SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 22, 2018)

My very racist hot chocolate machine is still broken.....I'm afraid I'm guna have to move on .......sad day......sad sad day.

 

RIP Homie^^^^^^^ I fuckin loved your racist ass.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2018)

too bad it's broke, you could get an extra large cup, get all three in the same cup, and have an instant interracial orgy.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> The oil is foul but it kills the shit out of most pests and also works pretty well as an organic fungicide. I spray my roses at least 6 times per year to keep the aphids & black spot at bay.


Do you know if it is good for keeping ants off fruit trees and is it safe on edibles ?


----------



## Bareback (Mar 22, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> This is my most current, from a freebie pk of autos.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109116


Looks tasty bro, good job.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Do you know if it is good for keeping ants off fruit trees and is it safe on edibles ?


not sure about ants. i would imagine if you made a good heavy circle of it about 6 inches off the ground, it sure as hell would slow them down. try it and let us know.
you CAN use it on edibles, it's omri and organic, but it better be something you can wash the shit out of or it'll taste like spoiled chinese food....actually, it makes me think of sesame seed oil....that's been sitting in the sun for a year or so...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> think of sesame seed oil....that's been sitting in the sun for a year or so...


Reminds me of making Chinese food & accidentally burning the cashew's when roasting - what a nasty smell & it has one heck of a linger factor as well.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Reminds me of making Chinese food & accidentally burning the cashew's when roasting - what a nasty smell & it has one heck of a linger factor as well.


Speaking of linger..... I had to come to an agreement with lil Inda ..... After eating copious amounts of cabbage....our fart battles became deadly. We had to add in a few more rules until the cabbage was out of our system. 

.....even worse. Chunker had lots of it to. I keep a garbage can in my enclosed patio just for poop diapers......but for a few days I took those fuckers straight out to the big dumpster. I'm thankful it's a once a year meal for us. I've never felt like I had to run from a finger fart gun being pointed at me until recently. The drive bye Tootings had to be put on hold.


Linger........


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 22, 2018)

Check this out nigs..new age protopipe
  
This is the backside..poker and a stash spot


----------



## Bareback (Mar 22, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Speaking of linger..... I had to come to an agreement with lil Inda ..... After eating copious amounts of cabbage....our fart battles became deadly. We had to add in a few more rules until the cabbage was out of our system.
> 
> .....even worse. Chunker had lots of it to. I keep a garbage can in my enclosed patio just for poop diapers......but for a few days I took those fuckers straight out to the big dumpster. I'm thankful it's a once a year meal for us. I've never felt like I had to run from a finger fart gun being pointed at me until recently. The drive bye Tootings had to be put on hold.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, when my daughter was like six her, mom, brother and myself all when to the flea market we were all snacking on some boiled peanuts afterwards we are on our way to get some dinner, all of a sudden she rips off a thunderest fart and I had to pull over the whole family bailed out of the car gaging. To this day we will not let her have peanuts.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 22, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Check this out nigs..new age protopipe
> View attachment 4110076 View attachment 4110077
> This is the backside..poker and a stash spot


How is the bowl piece held in? Can it just fall out?


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Looks tasty bro, good job.


Thanks bro!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Do you know if it is good for keeping ants off fruit trees and is it safe on edibles ?


Tanglefoot is the bomb for that, smear a wide (6 in or more) band around the trunk. If you live in a windy dusty area you'll have to re-do it a few times.
https://www.tanglefoot.com/products/insect-control/tree-tanglefoot-insect-barrier


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2018)

I bought these tablets from the agri coop once.
You set them on fire on a brick, they go off like a smoke bomb. Then you need to get the fuck out of there for 4 hours.
When you come back home there is a ring of insects around it about 6 foot from the walls... That's about how far they make it.
If a cockroach runs into my house even today, they just take a few minutes before the death twitch sets in


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2018)

ANC said:


> I bought these tablets from the agri coop once.
> You set them on fire on a brick, they go off like a smoke bomb. Then you need to get the fuck out of there for 4 hours.
> When you come back home there is a ring of insects around it about 6 foot from the walls... That's about how far they make it.
> If a cockroach runs into my house even today, they just take a few minutes before the death twitch sets in


Name of this marvelous magic?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Name of this marvelous magic?



Poison.


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2018)

Yeah, that stuff is nasty, I wouldn't use it again, but we had a cat flea infestation that wouldn't budge.
The poison took them right out. Now the cats get expensive drops for the fleas that also deworm them,


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 22, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, that stuff is nasty, I wouldn't use it again, but we had a cat flea infestation that wouldn't budge.
> The poison took them right out. Now the cats get expensive drops for the fleas that also deworm them,



My cat stays indoors. Except when I lived at 10,000 feet above sea level. No fleas. Happiest dogs on earth live in the high country. They actually are always smiling.


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2018)

We only have one cat that gets occasional permission to go outdoors. He is not a hunter.
Then there is the old cat, can barely walk nevermind go outside unaccompanied, and the kitten we decided, will just be a house cat, no outdoors stuff.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 22, 2018)

ANC said:


> We only have one cat that gets occasional permission to go outdoors. He is not a hunter.
> Then there is the old cat, can barely walk nevermind go outside unaccompanied, and the kitten we decided, will just be a house cat, no outdoors stuff.



My first cat lived 20 years before his kidneys failed enough to be put down. He spent the last 6 in Colorado. His first kill was a huge wood pile mouse at 19. 


He was so proud. But it was kind of still alive and big as a softball. Lol.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 22, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Check this out nigs..new age protopipe
> View attachment 4110076 View attachment 4110077
> This is the backside..poker and a stash spot



That's awesome and wrong on several levels.

I love it ...lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> My cat stays indoors. Except when I lived at 10,000 feet above sea level. No fleas. Happiest dogs on earth live in the high country. They actually are always smiling.


Fleas don't like the Mojave Desert either. All we have are aggressive giant cockroaches and Mojave green's (they are major league assholes).


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2018)

We had palmetto bugs in S Fla when I was growing up.
Suckers are up to like 5" long and will fly at you if startled.

I've run screaming from them.
 

Then there's the time in Jr. High when one ran up the pants leg of my bell bottoms in either English or Math.

Screaming and dancing routine should have been taped for AFV.
I woulda made the 10K for sure.


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2018)

You don;t see them over the heat of summer or when it gets really cold in winter.
It is more these in-between days with the temps in the mid 70s.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Fleas don't like the Mojave Desert either. All we have are aggressive giant cockroaches and Mojave green's (they are major league assholes).



Never been to the Desert. Only the high one outside Denver and business trips to Pueblo.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We had palmetto bugs in S Fla when I was growing up.
> Suckers are up to like 5" long and will fly at you if startled.
> 
> I've run screaming from them.
> ...



When I lived in groveland fla I hit one of those wth a bathroom plunger at least 5 good smashes. And it stood up and flexed its chest at me.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We had palmetto bugs in S Fla when I was growing up.
> Suckers are up to like 5" long and will fly at you if startled.
> 
> I've run screaming from them.
> ...


You should have seen the ones that would emerge from the cysto room drains. They lived on the finest bbq'ed prostate slices. They were large, aggressive and would defend their drain to the death.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We had palmetto bugs in S Fla when I was growing up.
> Suckers are up to like 5" long and will fly at you if startled.
> 
> I've run screaming from them.
> ...


I hate those MF's when I was seventeen my mom rented a shithole and we're " fixing it up" well after we moved in. Those f'ers would come out at night when the lights were out and fly, sounded like a huwie I spent a couple of nights with the covers over a head , cus I couldn't sleep at all.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Tanglefoot is the bomb for that, smear a wide (6 in or more) band around the trunk. If you live in a windy dusty area you'll have to re-do it a few times.
> https://www.tanglefoot.com/products/insect-control/tree-tanglefoot-insect-barrier


I googled it and read a bunch of stuff. It is a very interesting product, do you use it ? And if so, is it ok to put right on the tree or is it necessary to get the paper ribbon that is shown with it.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I googled it and read a bunch of stuff. It is a very interesting product, do you use it ? And if so, is it ok to put right on the tree or is it necessary to get the paper ribbon that is shown with it.
> Thanks for sharing.


Yes, have been using it for years; even before they included the paper tape thing. The stuff is made from polymerized vegetable oil and is sticky as hell, real sticky. If dust or squirrel fur doesn't coat it, it stays sticky for ages. Since it's base is oil it will stain the bark of trees, it's never harmed my trees so I don't use the paper tape cuz unless the TF coats the paper edge and bark, ants could go under the paper. Seriously, the only drawback I've found is that you sometimes forget it's there (even from last year) and bump into, touch, etc and it's sticky as hell and ya gotta clean it off with oil or solvent


----------



## Bareback (Mar 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes, have been using it for years; even before they included the paper tape thing. The stuff is made from polymerized vegetable oil and is sticky as hell, real sticky. If dust or squirrel fur doesn't coat it, it stays sticky for ages. Since it's base is oil it will stain the bark of trees, it's never harmed my trees so I don't use the paper tape cuz unless the TF coats the paper edge and bark, ants could go under the paper. Seriously, the only drawback I've found is that you sometimes forget it's there (even from last year) and bump into, touch, etc and it's sticky as hell and ya gotta clean it off with oil or solvent


It's affordable enough, only $31 on the net with free shipping for 5# bucket. That should last a long time. 

I'm not sure what harm the ants are doing, I have good plum and peach production. But the ants are busy doing something, I wonder if they are eating bad insects.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> It's affordable enough, only $31 on the net with free shipping for 5# bucket. That should last a long time.
> 
> I'm not sure what harm the ants are doing, I have good plum and peach production. But the ants are busy doing something, I wonder if they are eating bad insects.


Ants farm aphids, scale and other sucking insects, farmed like cattle. They will actually carry the fuckers and "plant" them. The ants eat the honeydew the aphids excrete.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We had palmetto bugs in S Fla when I was growing up.
> Suckers are up to like 5" long and will fly at you if startled.
> 
> I've run screaming from them.
> ...


Those big ass roaches are in N Florida too.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 23, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Those big ass roaches are in N Florida too.


Big blunts equal big roach Jer......Were talking about actual insects...silly goose


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 23, 2018)

Today I don't have to work......but I do have to work. The veteran I helped last year. The one who literally grew himself into a corner.....literally....asked me if I'd help him make his set up easier for him. I really couldn't say no for two reasons.
1- He's a veteran and cool as hell.

2- if I don't il be the one he calls to repel from the roof into his garden.

I went to see what he's been up to as far as prep. I was shocked to see he had taken his bob cat and moved some of his old tractors and farm equipment to perfectly flatten out a spot for 8 girls. So basically I gave him a list of things to get for a watering system. I'm guna put him on a mini Fuck Farms system. Basically he can fill his garden tank right off his well water resevoir. We just gotta plumb in a one way valve coming off his tank and then obviously a normal ball valve going into his garden tank. Then it's just a matter of putting in a main feed through the center and T off some spaghetti to each plant location. The worst part IMO is going to be burying the gopher guards/chicken wire. Luckily he has equipment. That should keep the hand shoveling to a minimum.

First I have to trim for a few patients though. I may be off work.......but there is always work to be done.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You should have seen the ones that would emerge from the cysto room drains. They lived on the finest bbq'ed prostate slices. They were large, aggressive and would defend their drain to the death.


I had one chasing me once , hissing too. I started to run the other way and then noticed he was coming and then i thought..hell no, Im way bigger then this thing..crunch


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 23, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> How is the bowl piece held in? Can it just fall out?


Its ribbed around the base of the glass and snaps into the silicone


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 23, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> That's awesome and wrong on several levels.
> 
> I love it ...lol


Cant break thos bad boy..i gotta be carefull with the metal poker tho. Maybe I will keep this one clean


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Cant break thos bad boy..i gotta be carefull with the metal poker tho. Maybe I will keep this one clean


LOL that's gonna happen!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We had palmetto bugs in S Fla when I was growing up.
> Suckers are up to like 5" long and will fly at you if startled.
> 
> I've run screaming from them.
> ...


we have something call water roaches like that.........

you wanna try to be a kung fu master when one of those fly at ya......


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Check this out nigs..new age protopipe
> View attachment 4110076 View attachment 4110077
> This is the backside..poker and a stash spot


i would think the heat of a lighter would damage it some how....hmmm

killer pipe though

the stash area need to be bigger for me though...lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 24, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> I've been having trouble quitting and so far out of everything I've tried the nicotine lozenges work the best for me. I don't hate anti smoking commercials because they're preachy. I hate them because they remind me how little willpower I have when it comes to those little four inch bullies


Those smoking commercials caused menl to quit smoking. I still dip a little. Now they have the dipping commercials and him trying to quit that as well.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 24, 2018)

I used the lozenges when I went on the China trip. Definitely helped on the 14hr plane ride. Until I got to China and remembered that half the country smokes and offers them to you like bubble gum. I'm back on my vape now thankfully. In the 3 months that I resumed smoking I felt my health deteriorate. I recently went to buy the lozenges again only to discover they've been replaced by "mini" lozenges. I liked sucking on the big ones better. I like the big ones. 

As far as my daily nugg goes hopefully the wife takes the little one to meet the Easter Bunny at the mall today and I can clean in anticipation of my folks coming in a few weeks and get high the whole time doing it.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 24, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'll throw my cat in there! She's a Siamese (asian so she's already got ancient fighting skills in her blood), around 16 or so, only has 3 legs but hangs with the big dogs...
> Intoducing, Pistachiooooooooooo!
> View attachment 4103668
> 
> ...


Well, I think she's down for the count. Quickly declining. Bummer.
She's been more like a dog than a cat. Before losing her leg, she would greet me everyday. As soon as I pulled up to the house, she'd come a running, hop up on my hood, couldn't wait for me to get out and say hi to her. She always hung around me, sitting on my feet, for some reason she would follow me to the bathroom,... bottom line she is a bad ass catdog. All the neighbors loved her. Hell, a few came to visit after her accident, neighbors we hadn't talked before or since.

Anyway, I dabbed her out and she's napping.

Got yard work to do and a garden to tend to

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 24, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well, I think she's down for the count. Quickly declining. Bummer.
> She's been more like a dog than a cat. Before losing her leg, she would greet me everyday. As soon as I pulled up to the house, she'd come a running, hop up on my hood, couldn't wait for me to get out and say hi to her. She always hung around me, sitting on my feet, for some reason she would follow me to the bathroom,... bottom line she is a bad ass catdog. All the neighbors loved her. Hell a few came to visit after her accident, neighbors we hadn't talked before ir since.
> 
> Anyway, I dabbed her out and she's napping.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your "puppy".


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 24, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I used the lozenges when I went on the China trip. Definitely helped on the 14hr plane ride. Until I got to China and remembered that half the country smokes and offers them to you like bubble gum. I'm back on my vape now thankfully. In the 3 months that I resumed smoking I felt my health deteriorate. I recently went to buy the lozenges again only to discover they've been replaced by "mini" lozenges. I liked sucking on the big ones better. I like the big ones.
> 
> As far as my daily nugg goes hopefully the wife takes the little one to meet the Easter Bunny at the mall today and I can clean in anticipation of my folks coming in a few weeks and get high the whole time doing it.


I like the mini ones alright, some of the big ones (brand depending) just get like gummy in your mouth.
Today is day one of zero cigarettes. Got my lozenges, my nugs, and a pork shoulder that's going to sit in the oven all damn day  maybe hop on the treadmill today. Past couple days I've been getting paid to ride around in a prowler, hike a bunch, and fix barbed wire fence around this huge property up in the mountains. Damn I'm gonna miss working here.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 24, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> My very racist hot chocolate machine is still broken.....I'm afraid I'm guna have to move on .......sad day......sad sad day.
> 
> View attachment 4110001
> 
> RIP Homie^^^^^^^ I fuckin loved your racist ass.


We used to have hot chocolate or horchata with menudo after church on Sunday. I used to hate tripe but now I think that shit is bomb.

Yeah.... hot chocolate makes me think of tripe.

Sorry your hot chocolate machine died


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I used the lozenges when I went on the China trip. Definitely helped on the 14hr plane ride. Until I got to China and remembered that half the country smokes and offers them to you like bubble gum. I'm back on my vape now thankfully. In the 3 months that I resumed smoking I felt my health deteriorate. I recently went to buy the lozenges again only to discover they've been replaced by "mini" lozenges. I liked sucking on the big ones better. I like the big ones.
> 
> As far as my daily nugg goes hopefully the wife takes the little one to meet the Easter Bunny at the mall today and I can clean in anticipation of my folks coming in a few weeks and get high the whole time doing it.


Can I offer a piece of slightly expired gum?

At $50 a box, I'm using up this 1st.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 24, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well, I think she's down for the count. Quickly declining. Bummer.
> She's been more like a dog than a cat. Before losing her leg, she would greet me everyday. As soon as I pulled up to the house, she'd come a running, hop up on my hood, couldn't wait for me to get out and say hi to her. She always hung around me, sitting on my feet, for some reason she would follow me to the bathroom,... bottom line she is a bad ass catdog. All the neighbors loved her. Hell a few came to visit after her accident, neighbors we hadn't talked before ir since.
> 
> Anyway, I dabbed her out and she's napping.
> ...


Well she fought til the end. Just a little bit ago. Let out a few last cries before she passed. 
Man, it's crazy how quickly she went... she was still good yesterday morning, noticed the change when I got home, less than 24hrs later...
She had a really good life. We got her when she was around 3, we had her for 16 years. She was a good cat for sure. Love you pistachio 

My last picture of her... 
 
SH420


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 24, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well she fought til the end. Just a little bit ago. Let out a few last cries before she passed.
> Man, it's crazy how quickly she went... she was still good yesterday morning, noticed the change when I got home, less than 24hrs later...
> She had a really good life. We got her when she was around 3, we had her for 16 years. She was a good cat for sure. Love you pistachio
> 
> ...



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well she fought til the end. Just a little bit ago. Let out a few last cries before she passed.
> Man, it's crazy how quickly she went... she was still good yesterday morning, noticed the change when I got home, less than 24hrs later...
> She had a really good life. We got her when she was around 3, we had her for 16 years. She was a good cat for sure. Love you pistachio
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well she fought til the end. Just a little bit ago. Let out a few last cries before she passed.
> Man, it's crazy how quickly she went... she was still good yesterday morning, noticed the change when I got home, less than 24hrs later...
> She had a really good life. We got her when she was around 3, we had her for 16 years. She was a good cat for sure. Love you pistachio
> 
> ...


Keeping her warm was such a kindness, well done and I am sorry.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 24, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well she fought til the end. Just a little bit ago. Let out a few last cries before she passed.
> Man, it's crazy how quickly she went... she was still good yesterday morning, noticed the change when I got home, less than 24hrs later...
> She had a really good life. We got her when she was around 3, we had her for 16 years. She was a good cat for sure. Love you pistachio
> 
> ...


Sorry


----------



## Bareback (Mar 25, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well she fought til the end. Just a little bit ago. Let out a few last cries before she passed.
> Man, it's crazy how quickly she went... she was still good yesterday morning, noticed the change when I got home, less than 24hrs later...
> She had a really good life. We got her when she was around 3, we had her for 16 years. She was a good cat for sure. Love you pistachio
> 
> ...


Sad day, sorry for your loss.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks everyone! We knew it was coming, kinda. We've been mentally preparing, but one is never really prepared for the loss of a pet.
Annie, we did put a heating pad under her as well.
Ok all, we need to get back to our daily scheduled program...
Couple more days, sour d 
 
SH420


----------



## Bareback (Mar 25, 2018)

Ok folks, I have a announcement. My daughter is expecting and it's a boy, it will be our second grandchild this year and her first born. We have been using the what to expect when you are expecting app , it says that the baby is supposed to be 2 oz right now but the 4d ultrasound said 4 oz. Holy shit we are in for another big baby, and after looking at the ultrasound pics my daughter said all the extra weight is dick ( penis ) , I think he will fit in with this crowd.


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Can I offer a piece of slightly expired gum?View attachment 4111311
> 
> At $50 a box, I'm using up this 1st.


I can't get the gum to stay lit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks everyone! We knew it was coming, kinda. We've been mentally preparing, but one is never really prepared for the loss of a pet.
> Annie, we did put a heating pad under her as well.
> Ok all, we need to get back to our daily scheduled program...
> Couple more days, sour d
> ...


Sour D? 

Sure doesn't look like a dick...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well she fought til the end. Just a little bit ago. Let out a few last cries before she passed.
> Man, it's crazy how quickly she went... she was still good yesterday morning, noticed the change when I got home, less than 24hrs later...
> She had a really good life. We got her when she was around 3, we had her for 16 years. She was a good cat for sure. Love you pistachio
> 
> My last picture of her...


I feel your pain my friend - have been through it too many times and yet I keep accepting them into our lives.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 26, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well she fought til the end. Just a little bit ago. Let out a few last cries before she passed.
> Man, it's crazy how quickly she went... she was still good yesterday morning, noticed the change when I got home, less than 24hrs later...
> She had a really good life. We got her when she was around 3, we had her for 16 years. She was a good cat for sure. Love you pistachio
> 
> ...


Sorry buddy ..... Sucks to lose our little side kicks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 26, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well she fought til the end. Just a little bit ago. Let out a few last cries before she passed.
> Man, it's crazy how quickly she went... she was still good yesterday morning, noticed the change when I got home, less than 24hrs later...
> She had a really good life. We got her when she was around 3, we had her for 16 years. She was a good cat for sure. Love you pistachio
> 
> ...


sorry for your loss man. i feel ya....lost many of my furry family members myself. So i know.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 26, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well she fought til the end. Just a little bit ago. Let out a few last cries before she passed.
> Man, it's crazy how quickly she went... she was still good yesterday morning, noticed the change when I got home, less than 24hrs later...
> She had a really good life. We got her when she was around 3, we had her for 16 years. She was a good cat for sure. Love you pistachio
> 
> ...


I truly feel your pain brother. Recently dealt with an unexpected death of our beloved. I'm not good with words but I'm moarning for/with you.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 26, 2018)

Sucks losing pets.

Every time I lose a dog I swear I will never get another one and when I let the kids get one I said I wouldn't get close to it.

I always do and I did get close to the one I got for the kids.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 26, 2018)

Supper time and on fine china too.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 26, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Supper time and on fine china too.



Is that half a burned styrophome plate on top of a styrophome plate?


----------



## Bareback (Mar 26, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Is that half a burned styrophome plate on top of a styrophome plate?


Hahaha, no a quesadilla fried in butter. I haven't quite figured this technique , it is pretty tasty. And unhealthy as hell.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 26, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Is that half a burned styrophome plate on top of a styrophome plate?


Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha, no a quesadilla fried in butter. I haven't quite figured this technique , it is pretty tasty. And unhealthy as hell.


Try frying it in pork lard


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Try frying it in pork lard


Lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well she fought til the end. Just a little bit ago. Let out a few last cries before she passed.
> Man, it's crazy how quickly she went... she was still good yesterday morning, noticed the change when I got home, less than 24hrs later...
> She had a really good life. We got her when she was around 3, we had her for 16 years. She was a good cat for sure. Love you pistachio
> 
> ...


Condolences bro, a good cat is, well a good cat.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Try frying it in pork lard


I got Crisco.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Condolences bro, a good cat is, well a good cat.


Couldn't have said "it" better myself.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks again guys. I gotta admit, it didn't really hit me until today. I caught myself tearing up a couple times at work today. 
It hit me on the way home pretty hard. Couldn't help myself, I was (and still am) really sad. Mamashark stayed home today, when I got home she had some pictures of pistachio up, fkn lost it again... stupid cat.
Anyway, I appreciate the thoughts, it means a lot coming from you assholes. 

Quesadillas???!!!
 
 


SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha, no a quesadilla fried in butter. I haven't quite figured this technique , it is pretty tasty. And unhealthy as hell.


We make them for our daughter and all we use is non stick spray. They cannot be brown at all or she will not eat it, “ that looks burnt” lol so I eat the brown ones.. 


Brown quesadillas matter


----------



## HoosierXtractor (Mar 27, 2018)

Shots of the prettiest pheno of Ninja fruit I've come across & some obi wan og both bred by ocean grown seeds. 


View attachment 4112753 View attachment 4112752


----------



## Bareback (Mar 27, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> We make them for our daughter and all we use is non stick spray. They cannot be brown at all or she will not eat it, “ that looks burnt” lol so I eat the brown ones..
> 
> 
> Brown quesadillas matter


Hahaha my daughter makes them for me ( when she is home ) but I made those last night. Her's are the bomb, mine are ugly but edible.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha my daughter makes them for me ( when she is home ) but I made those last night. Her's are the bomb, mine are ugly but edible.


Mine won’t eat, ugly edibles. Lol. Pancakes, grilled cheese, anything toasted or “light colored” must be perfect. So when I’m cooking for her, I usually have to eat, hungry or not. Cuz I’ll eat damn near anything and I’m not gonna waste it.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 27, 2018)

HoosierXtractor said:


> Shots of the prettiest pheno of Ninja fruit I've come across & some obi wan og both bred by ocean grown seeds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112753 View attachment 4112752View attachment 4112744 View attachment 4112745


I grew obi. Big wands of lemon pez flavor, with decent effect, but the girl I had took 80+ days, so Iet her go.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 27, 2018)

@JohnGlennsGarden's cut of obi-thanks for lettin me run it bro-   [email protected] sorry bout your cat


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @JohnGlennsGarden's cut of obi-thanks for lettin me run it bro- View attachment 4112785 View attachment 4112786 View attachment 4112787[email protected] sorry bout your cat


Gorgeous buds. Nice job, bro. I especially like those black latex gloves, make you look like a badass biker. Mine are the dorky white translucent kind, makes me look like a nerdy lab geek...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @JohnGlennsGarden's cut of obi-thanks for lettin me run it bro- View attachment 4112785 View attachment 4112786 View attachment 4112787[email protected] sorry bout your cat


looking at that picture, makes me wish i lived in a different state....lol


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 27, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Gorgeous buds. Nice job, bro. I especially like those black latex gloves, make you look like a badass biker. Mine are the dorky white translucent kind, makes me look like a nerdy lab geek...


Lol-no badass biker-the ole lady "got" me the gloves from her work


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2018)

When you fuck up in hydro.


----------



## HoosierXtractor (Mar 27, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I grew obi. Big wands of lemon pez flavor, with decent effect, but the girl I had took 80+ days, so Iet her go.


damn ya 80 is a bit long most of the time they're g2g at like day 60 - 65 but ya great strain


----------



## HoosierXtractor (Mar 27, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @JohnGlennsGarden's cut of obi-thanks for lettin me run it bro- View attachment 4112785 View attachment 4112786 View attachment 4112787[email protected] sorry bout your cat


looks great man


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 29, 2018)

What's up everyone.... I've been doing many things......many things.

Hope everyone is good.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 29, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> What's up everyone.... I've been doing many things......many things.
> 
> Hope everyone is good.


Starting to worry bout ya, bro. Not like you to not pop in..


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> When you fuck up in hydro.


More like this....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> What's up everyone.... I've been doing many things......many things.
> 
> Hope everyone is good.


hope everything is good for you


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> What's up everyone.... I've been doing many things......many things.
> 
> Hope everyone is good.


I put the nest box up for my Macaws. They are happier, and louder, sigh.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I put the nest box up for my Macaws. They are happier, and louder, sigh.....


When Dad passed my brother took it upon himself to look after Dad's bird of over 30 years - Sinbad.
And he was mean!! Fly at you (even clipped), chase you across the room & bite the fck outta any body part he could get a hold of.
 

He was docile for the first week or so with my brother & then he started attacking everyone & anyone - totally psychotic.

He got re homed to a couple that have 10 or so & suddenly they could handle him (her we found out).
IDK what the deal was, perhaps (s)he just needed socialization with others?


----------



## lokie (Mar 29, 2018)

Once upon a time, I had an Amazon Red Lord named ChiChi.

Like this one.


It started chewing and plucking feathers like mad. By the time it was almost bald and bleeding, 
I took it to a veterinarian.

The vet did blood tests and checked for parasites and found nothing.

The vet said "He may be stressed or he could be horny." 

I asked "What's the difference?" 

ChiChi did recover, it seems he was stressed because his cage had been 
moved and he was not impressed with the new surroundings.

Loved that bird. I don't know whatever happened to him. 
He got lost in a divorce settlement.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2018)

Parrots & the whole Psittaciformes family are notoriously long lived.
She was our second - the first we had to leave behind in the Philippines, so all totaled close to 40 years with those evil biting bastards.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 29, 2018)

lokie said:


> Once upon a time, I had an Amazon Red Lord named ChiChi.
> 
> Like this one.
> View attachment 4113896
> ...


It's hard to like that story. .

But here is on I want to share because I'm high and I don't have better since right now.

When I was 3-4 my aunt took me to a Bush gardens or Kings demeniod where I encountered a pretty bird from hell I can remember her ( the instuctor ) say DON'T TOUCH THE BIRDS but I wasn't smartback then the first thing I did was reach for the bird to say hello pretty bird. ( Have you had dinner yet well just take some from my fingers. )


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 29, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Starting to worry bout ya, bro. Not like you to not pop in..


I'm good buddy......just a few of you left that make me wana pop in Jer......No hidden boner jokes....... ((I promise))





















fingers crossed...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm good buddy......just a few of you left that make me wana pop in Jer......No hidden boner jokes....... ((I promise))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 30, 2018)

Do you guys care if i throw pics up? Been lurking forever & couple yrs back got the nerve to post-dont really have a "home" thread-if its not cool let me know
Las Vegas purple kush x cbanana


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 30, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Do you guys care if i throw pics up? Been lurking forever & couple yrs back got the nerve to post-dont really have a "home" thread-if its not cool let me know
> Las Vegas purple kush x cbananaView attachment 4114073 View attachment 4114074


Looks lovely


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 30, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Do you guys care if i throw pics up? Been lurking forever & couple yrs back got the nerve to post-dont really have a "home" thread-if its not cool let me know
> Las Vegas purple kush x cbanana


Looks good, but was it grown in a shopping cart good?


----------



## Bareback (Mar 30, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Do you guys care if i throw pics up? Been lurking forever & couple yrs back got the nerve to post-dont really have a "home" thread-if its not cool let me know
> Las Vegas purple kush x cbananaView attachment 4114073 View attachment 4114074


Looks tasty


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 30, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Do you guys care if i throw pics up? Been lurking forever & couple yrs back got the nerve to post-dont really have a "home" thread-if its not cool let me know
> Las Vegas purple kush x cbananaView attachment 4114073 View attachment 4114074


We just need your SSN# and a pic of your debit card, front and back. Also if you have any cute neighbors or friends. We would need pics of them as well. Preferably in a extremely skimpy bathing suit. This is all for your posting pleasure and purely for business purposes only.
























Jk....post away ......gorgeous flower


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 30, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Mine won’t eat, ugly edibles. Lol. Pancakes, grilled cheese, anything toasted or “light colored” must be perfect. So when I’m cooking for her, I usually have to eat, hungry or not. Cuz I’ll eat damn near anything and I’m not gonna waste it.


Your being too soft. We ate whatever mom cooked. Over cooked? Under cooked? Dont like it? Too bad. Don't finish your dinner, guesses what's for breakfast the next day. I can still hear my father- "I work hard to put food on the table and your mother works hard to prepare it, either eat it or go hungry, those are your options. This isn't a Burger King, you don't get it your way."

I had many burnt steak and rubberized vegetable breakfasts growing up.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks guys-1st run w/this girl-i suck at photography jus dont have the eye for it-be lurking in the background & i'll throw up pics now & then


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 30, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Your being too soft. We ate whatever mom cooked. Over cooked? Under cooked? Dont like it? Too bad. Don't finish your dinner, guesses what's for breakfast the next day. I can still hear my father- "I work hard to put food on the table and your mother works hard to prepare it, either eat it or go hungry, those are your options. This isn't a Burger King, you don't get it your way."
> 
> I had many burnt steak and rubberized vegetable breakfasts growing up.


It always tasted better on toast!


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 30, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Your being too soft. We ate whatever mom cooked. Over cooked? Under cooked? Dont like it? Too bad. Don't finish your dinner, guesses what's for breakfast the next day. I can still hear my father- "I work hard to put food on the table and your mother works hard to prepare it, either eat it or go hungry, those are your options. This isn't a Burger King, you don't get it your way."
> 
> I had many burnt steak and rubberized vegetable breakfasts growing up.


Yeah man I agree, and I was that way with my first 3 cuz that’s how I was raised. But the 4th one came along when my youngest from my first batch was 18. So yeah I have gone “soft” as I got older. Luckily we are pretty good cooks so we don’t have much of a problem. I couldn’t tell you how many hours I sat at the table over some damn peas, I’ll eat them now, but then


----------



## Bareback (Mar 30, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Your being too soft. We ate whatever mom cooked. Over cooked? Under cooked? Dont like it? Too bad. Don't finish your dinner, guesses what's for breakfast the next day. I can still hear my father- "I work hard to put food on the table and your mother works hard to prepare it, either eat it or go hungry, those are your options. This isn't a Burger King, you don't get it your way."
> 
> I had many burnt steak and rubberized vegetable breakfasts growing up.


I didn't like a lot of what Mom cooked, so grew up skinny. But when I learned to cook I grew three pant sizes in one year.


----------



## lokie (Mar 30, 2018)

My folks were strict at dinner.

Your not getting up until it's gone .

Thank god for the dog and the few min they would leave the room.

I still hate liver and will not eat it today.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 30, 2018)

lokie said:


> My folks were strict at dinner.
> 
> Your not getting up until it's gone .
> 
> ...


We didn’t have a dog


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 30, 2018)

lokie said:


> My folks were strict at dinner.
> 
> Your not getting up until it's gone .
> 
> ...


I used to eat liver and onions cuz my grandpa ate it, he’s the reason I drink black coffee. If he did, I did. But now, no liver for me.. sorry grandpa.. RIP


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I used to eat liver and onions cuz my grandpa ate it, he’s the reason I drink black coffee. If he did, I did. But now, no liver for me.. sorry grandpa.. RIP


Floured Moose liver fried with bacon & sauteed onions is the bomb!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Floured Moose liver fried with bacon & sauteed onions is the bomb!
> 
> View attachment 4114097


You ever flour that and broil? My mom used to make it that way.

Well not moose, but..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You ever flour that and broil? My mom used to make it that way.
> 
> Well not moose, but..


No, I've never tried broiling it - always fried in a bit of bacon grease in a skillet.
Gonna have to look up a recipe for that.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 30, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Floured Moose liver fried with bacon & sauteed onions is the bomb!
> 
> View attachment 4114097


I’d give it a try. I like to try stuff That I don’t think I like or didn’t used to like cuz ya never know. I’m not a picky eater, just some things I don’t care for, i eat lots of stuff I didn’t as a youngster. I always tell my daughter, how do you know you don’t like it until you try it.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 30, 2018)

Putting a split rail fence up on a crazy steep grade? Nah not my favorite job lol. Pounding this shit solid has my arms at complete failure so I'm skipping upper body workouts tonight. I wish I had a daily nug to post, been a few days though what's up all? Sorry to hear about the sad pet stories guys. My oldest black lab passed away a few months ago and I'll still choke up thinking about her. No nugs for Inigo it's time to get my next run going pronto.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 30, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I’d give it a try. I like to try stuff That I don’t think I like or didn’t used to like cuz ya never know. I’m not a picky eater, just some things I don’t care for, i eat lots of stuff I didn’t as a youngster. I always tell my daughter, how do you know you don’t like it until you try it.


I realized years ago most of the food I thought I didn't like was only because it was never cooked, or spiced, correctly when I was growing up. Liver was one of them. Like GWN said, sauteed in bacon and onions and cooked to the correct temperature, it's delicious. I hated asparagus, only time I had it growing up was out of a can and boiled to mush. It's probably one of my favorite vegetables now.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 30, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I realized years ago most of the food I thought I didn't like was only because it was never cooked, or spiced, correctly when I was growing up. Liver was one of them. Like GWN said, sauteed in bacon and onions and cooked to the correct temperature, it's delicious. I hated asparagus, only time I had it growing up was out of a can and boiled to mush. It's probably one of my favorite vegetables now.


Totally agree, yeah that looks delicious and I would definitely try it. I’m not that,weirded out by food, person. I’ll eat anything, if I don’t like it, don’t eat it again, no big deal. 

Asparagus is delicious, every time we get together at my brothers he asks us to bring that.lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2018)

Oh man, I love grilled asparagus that has been marinated in zesty italian dressing.
Makes my pee smell funny the next day though.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 30, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh man, I love grilled asparagus that has been marinated in zesty italian dressing.
> Makes my pee smell funny the next day though.
> 
> View attachment 4114218



I do that right in the oven on a baking sheet. 

Tons of asparagus grows around here. It’s our local crop. You can buy fresh bundles for $1.99 a pound right at the convenience store/ gas station. 

Sometimes just a buck a pound.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2018)

Our supermarket just had beautiful bunches of super fresh for $1.79 a lb.
It's normally about 3 bucks so I jumped on it.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 30, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our supermarket just had beautiful bunches of super fresh for $1.79 a lb.
> It's normally about 3 bucks so I jumped on it.



‘‘Tis the season.........somewhere


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 30, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I do that right in the oven on a baking sheet.
> 
> Tons of asparagus grows around here. It’s our local crop. You can buy fresh bundles for $1.99 a pound right at the convenience store/ gas station.
> 
> Sometimes just a buck a pound.


I use the baking sheet, as well. a little olive oil, rosemary, salt, pepper. 
Think I paid 1.99/lb
I've watched a video of people riding those machines, cutting them by hand, in Michigan. Something about the soil around the lakes being perfect for it. Pretty cool, really.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 30, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I use the baking sheet, as well.View attachment 4114254 a little olive oil, rosemary, salt, pepper.
> Think I paid 1.99/lb
> I've watched a video of people riding those machines, cutting them by hand, in Michigan. Something about the soil around the lakes being perfect for it. Pretty cool, really.



Mrs. MMG is from this little town and she just told me they work the land and crop for 5 years before it grows right.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 30, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Mrs. MMG is from this little town and she just told me they work the land and crop for 5 years before it grows right.


I remember my stepdad planting some when I was a kid, and and me thinking " we've never lived anywhere long enough to grow that " and I was right .


----------



## Bareback (Mar 30, 2018)

I was just looking at some FB yard sale stuff and seen a ad titled " prick " it was a cactus that looked like a dick with balls ..... ahhh


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 31, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I was just looking at some FB yard sale stuff and seen a ad titled " prick " it was a cactus that looked like a dick with balls ..... ahhh


Did you buy it?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I was just looking at some FB yard sale stuff and seen a ad titled " prick " it was a cactus that looked like a dick with balls ..... ahhh


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 31, 2018)

My truck started stalling on me when I'd come to a stop. So like any man would do. I parked it and drove my other cars for the last 2 weeks. I decided to take a look at it today. The stereo rattled the K&N filter loose as well as the positive battery terminal. Of course I didn't share any of this with momma. She already refers to the Tahoe as "The Stereo"..... She will ask if I'm taking/driving the stereo.....lol

When we were younger I completely destroyed one of her favorite cars from bass. It was my car, but she really liked it. So anytime my truck causes issues in the house or breaks down because I'm an asshole for bass. She refers to that car I literally had to sell to pick a part because of my stereo shenanigans. Just thought I'd share that. Hope everyone has a good holiday with their families. I'm guna go lie about the truck needing blinker fluid now.......


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> My truck started stalling on me when I'd come to a stop. So like any man would do. I parked it and drove my other cars for the last 2 weeks. I decided to take a look at it today. The stereo rattled the K&N filter loose as well as the positive battery terminal. Of course I didn't share any of this with momma. She already refers to the Tahoe as "The Stereo"..... She will ask if I'm taking/driving the stereo.....lol
> 
> When we were younger I completely destroyed one of her favorite cars from bass. It was my car, but she really liked it. So anytime my truck causes issues in the house or breaks down because I'm an asshole for bass. She refers to that car I literally had to sell to pick a part because of my stereo shenanigans. Just thought I'd share that. Hope everyone has a good holiday with their families. I'm guna go lie about the truck needing blinker fluid now.......


LOL when I was a teenager one of my chores was changing the family station wagon's oil. I remember crawling under the car and taking a nice, sweet nap. By the time I woke up all the oil was drained and I'd simply button it up and pour in more oil. Knowing auto maintenance is a very good thing.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I realized years ago most of the food I thought I didn't like was only because it was never cooked, or spiced, correctly when I was growing up. Liver was one of them. Like GWN said, sauteed in bacon and onions and cooked to the correct temperature, it's delicious. I hated asparagus, only time I had it growing up was out of a can and boiled to mush. It's probably one of my favorite vegetables now.


Mom was a fairly good cook except when it came to veggies, she boiled the shit outta them. We had the same policy, clean your plate, but it wouldn't be for breakfast. You didn't go to bed until. I tested that out a couple times, Dad would wait me out while getting more and more angry. Once I lasted til 3 am and got whacked for my trouble after I ate lol. I was in Jr High when I made a deal with mom, the veggies I didn't like how she cooked, I'd eat raw. It worked.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh man, I love grilled asparagus that has been marinated in zesty italian dressing.
> Makes my pee smell funny the next day though.
> 
> View attachment 4114218


wrap a slice of bacon or prosciutto around it then grill. Ambrosia


----------



## dangledo (Mar 31, 2018)

He meant it
Eat it or wear it
Cleaned our plates


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 31, 2018)

And the two newest members of Inigo's tent; Durban Poison on the left and Gorilla Glue on the right. So, there's my future daily nug


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2018)

happy Easter everyone
hope everyone us having a blessed night and day tomorrow.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 31, 2018)

Did up my tri tip, in Pistachio's honor, today. Twice baked potatoes to go along side...
 


SH420


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 31, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> View attachment 4114843 And the two newest members of Inigo's tent; Durban Poison on the left and Gorilla Glue on the right. So, there's my future daily nug


Nice pick-ups, man. Love my glue. I'm interested in the durban. Keep us updated.



shrxhky420 said:


> Did up my tri tip, in Pistachio's honor, today. Twice baked potatoes to go along side...
> View attachment 4114905
> 
> 
> SH420


That looks killer. Bravo on the taters.


And for my daily nug, I'm jarring up this 
co bubba x og god.
Not a daytime smoke for me. 
Nighty night


----------



## dangledo (Apr 1, 2018)

Pulled down around 12 weeks. Good clean head high after few tokes. Few more tokes I start shutting the blinds and peeking out the windows. Not really but will make me a bit anxious. Probably would've leveled off after few more weeks but needed to get some clones flipped before they got too big for the lil old 315. 28 months on the bulb. New one ordered.

Testers were ran on the side lighting as I didn't want to take up a cycle with unknowns. 3 keepers out of 4 females from 8 total. A frosty, purple-ing dude went to a buddy for some chucking.

Still waiting to hear about the 600 chps from the local dealer that I put a deposit on for first dibs. Have a feeling I'm not getting dibs on first shipment. Hasn't called me back after multiple attempts. Soon.







Happy Easter fools day


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 1, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Pulled down around 12 weeks. Good clean head high after few tokes. Few more tokes I start shutting the blinds and peeking out the windows. Not really but will make me a bit anxious. Probably would've leveled off after few more weeks but needed to get some clones flipped before they got too big for the lil old 315. 28 months on the bulb. New one ordered.
> 
> Testers were ran on the side lighting as I didn't want to take up a cycle with unknowns. 3 keepers out of 4 females from 8 total. A frosty, purple-ing dude went to a buddy for some chucking.
> 
> ...


Looks killer


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 1, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Pulled down around 12 weeks. Good clean head high after few tokes. Few more tokes I start shutting the blinds and peeking out the windows. Not really but will make me a bit anxious. Probably would've leveled off after few more weeks but needed to get some clones flipped before they got too big for the lil old 315. 28 months on the bulb. New one ordered.
> 
> Testers were ran on the side lighting as I didn't want to take up a cycle with unknowns. 3 keepers out of 4 females from 8 total. A frosty, purple-ing dude went to a buddy for some chucking.
> 
> ...


That's the best defoliation example I've seen on here yet!!!!

Awesome job dude 

Happy Easter


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## InigoMontoya (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter everybody! How it evolved to a huge bunny that lays eggs with candy inside in super strange places is beyond me. My son does not need this much candy. He'll be a diabetic by tomorrow if I don't step in and do my civic duty as a father to eat most of it. He's been egg hunting all mornin and damn it's adorable. A little scream of excitement every time. I want to go Easter egg hunting but instead of candy there'll be a little nug inside. Hope everyone's having an awesome day.
On a completely random note. Did you know ape hunts end in success much more often than any other predator? I found a treasure trove of nature docs on Netflix


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2018)

Dragonflies have about a 95% success rate. They are actually unique in that they calculate where the prey will be and attack that spot, rather than aiming for the prey itself.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Dragonflies have about a 95% success rate. They are actually unique in that they calculate where the prey will be and attack that spot, rather than aiming for the prey itself.


This is also how pigeons score three-pointers on moving BMWs.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 1, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Did you buy it?


Naw man I was afraid the wife would take it away from me. 


Did you have a good Easter, hide/find any eggs.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Naw man I was afraid the wife would take it away from me.
> 
> 
> Did you have a good Easter, hide/find any eggs.


Yeah man Easter was good. I didn’t have to hide/find any this year so, bonus! Hope you and yours had a good one. 

However, we go to my brothers every year and this year my daughter discovered, hover boards. Now she has to have one. I must admit they are pretty cool, I might get me one then I wouldn’t have to walk anymore


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2018)

The first time I rode a bicycle ended with a hole in the back of my head. I have no reason to believe this will end any other way.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> The first time I rode a bicycle ended with a hole in the back of my head. I have no reason to believe this will end any other way.


I fell once while getting the feel for it. But since I have, cat like reflexes, it was all good


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 2, 2018)

Lil Inda found the money egg
 
Chunker tried his best
 
He even cheated ....and tried riding one of my baby fucks to find more eggs.
 

Morning everyone....driving to fuck farms.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 2, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Lil Inda found the money egg
> View attachment 4115629
> Chunker tried his best
> View attachment 4115630
> ...


  
I'm filing suit for weather theft.

But I got a cool gift yesterday.
 
Not sure how to grill it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 2, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4115633 View attachment 4115636
> I'm filing suit for weather theft.
> 
> But I got a cool gift yesterday.
> ...


My aunt and uncle flew in last Friday from Indy, they went to the Keys. One of their sons called and said Indy just got 10+ in of snow. Talk about perfect timing..

You could make pancakes..


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 2, 2018)

Gonna be 70, tomorrow.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 2, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4115853
> Gonna be 70, tomorrow.


Hell, it was that today


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 2, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Hell, it was that today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115856


Nice! My old man just retired and is talking about moving to FL in a year or two.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Hell, it was that today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115856


We are pushing 90 here. I put my tomatoes out so that should cause a freeze for a few nights. But the weather will wait until I forgot I put them out, sigh.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 2, 2018)

We had snow this morning also. Inch or so on lawns, not much on the roads. Supposed to be 70ish tomorrow and storms.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 2, 2018)

Trying my hardest not to jump the gun. I won't....but all the smells and warm weather have me ready to go. Even though I only grow 1 plant. I enjoy growing it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 2, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Trying my hardest not to jump the gun. I won't....*but all* *the* *smells and warm weather have me ready to go. *Even though I only grow 1 plant. I enjoy growing it.


Lucky dog!

I'm sure it will be nice here in May. April's pretty damn finicky. I'll roll the dice around the 20th .


----------



## lokie (Apr 2, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Trying my hardest not to jump the gun. I won't....but all the smells and warm weather have me ready to go. Even though I only grow 1 plant. I enjoy growing it.


That smell is indescribable.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 3, 2018)

lokie said:


> That smell is indescribable.


 Oddly that makes me think of when people drop a nasty shit and then spray some flower scented spray. Only to make the bathroom smell like they shit in a garden....lol

I think just the shit smell is better/ less awkward.


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2018)

There was a story this morning about trains in NY being canceled or something due to being covered in shit.

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/brooklyn/no-2-train-suspended-due-reported-feces-cars-article-1.3910261

“Ladies and gentleman this train is going out of service ... it’s covered in feces. We apologize for the inconvenience,” another commuter, Marcy Schwerin, tweeted.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lucky dog!
> 
> I'm sure it will be nice here in May. April's pretty damn finicky. I'll roll the dice around the 20th .


April 20 or may?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 3, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> We had snow this morning also. Inch or so on lawns, not much on the roads. Supposed to be 70ish tomorrow and storms.


Oh it stormed alright.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 3, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Oh it stormed alright.View attachment 4116246


I saw the same scene around here today at multiple locations. Water everywhere.



Indacouch said:


> April 20 or may?


April 20 to Cinco de Mayo as soon as there's no frost forecast a few days in a row.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 5, 2018)

Good morning, daily nugg.I've always been a morning person. I love that I get to watch the sunrise from a different location, almost daily.


----------



## Karah (Apr 5, 2018)

Breakfast! Conspiracy kush. Picked up from my friend. Nice head buzz


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 5, 2018)

Karah said:


> Breakfast! Conspiracy kush. Picked up from my friend. Nice head buzz View attachment 4117056


Damn, now I’m hungry.. 6 more hrs till I can “eat” 






Fucking work...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2018)

Karah said:


> Breakfast! Conspiracy kush. Picked up from my friend. Nice head buzz View attachment 4117056


Beautiful, and "Ahem" nice trim.


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2018)

Come and get it!!!!!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2018)

Karah said:


> Breakfast! Conspiracy kush. Picked up from my friend. Nice head buzz View attachment 4117056


gotta love a good wakey bakey.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2018)

almost ready for the next round of goodness, smells wonderful....glad the wife hasn't found it


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> Come and get it!!!!!!!


I'll have a soiled towel latte with extra whipped cream.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'll have a soiled towel latte with *extra whipped cream*.


That just means that they wring the towel out on top of your latte.


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2018)

Sounds like an ordinary latte.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That just means that they wring the towel out on top of your latte.


Yum!
Lots of possibilities... 
I'll have a bathroom mop latte with extra pubes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yum!
> Lots of possibilities...
> I'll have a bathroom mop latte with extra pubes.


Just not one that's been used in the head's at Wendys.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4117162
> almost ready for the next round of goodness, smells wonderful....glad the wife hasn't found it


So you're going to leave the small pots to function as raised beds?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So you're going to leave the small pots to function as raised beds?


What would the purpose of that be? I’ve heard of raised beds but don’t know the purpose..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> What would the purpose of that be? I’ve heard of raised beds but don’t know the purpose..


Well mine are so I don't have to bend over.

But they're like waist high.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So you're going to leave the small pots to function as raised beds?


the big pot has new soil i made, the smaller pots are for seedlings. 1 of the smaller pot has BB2 s1 seed in it, something of my own creation, to see what happens, the other 2 have oakra seed in them. When i'm ready for the final test of the soil, i'll put a tomato plant in there to see if there is any defencencies in the soil and go from there. I already have a 50gal ice chest full of soil from my last batch. This is the new batch i'm working on....the soil is nice and black and smells great.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well mine are so I don't have to bend over.
> 
> But they're like waist high.


Lol, I was way overthinking that.lol I thought it was for the plant not the grower


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, I was way overthinking that.lol I thought it was for the plant not the grower


When you get a little older, it'll cross your mind to raise things up. When your knees get sore faster. Lol.

I may need a small step ladder to reach the top in August but that's what I call success.


----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> When you get a little older, it'll cross your mind to raise things up. When your knees get sore faster. Lol.
> 
> I may need a small step ladder to reach the top in August but that's what I call success.


I was sitting on top of a ladder one day, reviewing the work that had been accomplished
and contemplating the next phase of the job, when my manager walked in.

"What are you doing up there?"

"Climbing the corporate ladder!"

He was a cool guy to work with. I never knew if he smoked weed or not, the conversation
never came up between us. But his brother in law was usually the first one to
roll up a fatty after work.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> When you get a little older, it'll cross your mind to raise things up. When your knees get sore faster. Lol.
> 
> I may need a small step ladder to reach the top in August but that's what I call success.


Not just age. Fuck around gardening long enough and we all find little hacks to keep our backs straight. I've blown minds with my broom handle attached to my watering hose. That 8ft reach is a beautiful thing when watering my one and only plant.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2018)

raised beds are for urban gardeners and people with poor soil. you can put them on cement and just grow shallow rooted crops, or you can place them on the ground and give the plants a good bed to start in before they hit your crappy local soil


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> raised beds are for urban gardeners and people with poor soil. you can put them on cement and just grow shallow rooted crops, or you can place them on the ground and give the plants a good bed to start in before they hit your crappy local soil


Raised beds are also for people who have a shit ton of coco and perlite they need to 'hide'. That would be complete conjecture.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> raised beds are for urban gardeners and people with poor soil. you can put them on cement and just grow shallow rooted crops, or you can place them on the ground and give the plants a good bed to start in before they hit your crappy local soil


Or you can erect planter walls and fill them with bales of promix over black top soil on the bottom 1/3.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Raised beds are also for people who have a shit ton of coco and perlite they need to 'hide'. That would be complete conjecture.


Also good in northern climates where the black pot catches the sun & heats up the soil for quicker growth earlier in the season.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Also good in northern climates where the black pot catches the sun & heats up the soil for quicker growth earlier in the season.


Aren't you guys the land of the freakishly huge veggies?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Aren't you guys the land of the freakishly huge veggies?


That's mostly in the Matsu valley - some of those punkins are freakin monsters.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Or you can erect planter walls and fill them with bales of promix over black top soil on the bottom 1/3.
> View attachment 4117453


OMG! 




Just come and fix my house! PLEASE


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's mostly in the Matsu valley - some of those punkins are freakin monsters.
> 
> View attachment 4117460


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


Those look like my Granny's Ti++s.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2018)

Well, except for the green part.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Those look like my Granny's Ti++s.


How would you know what your Gran's... never mind I don't want to know.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2018)

Bed clothes - no bra . . .
Something a 10 year old cannot unsee.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Also good in northern climates where the black pot catches the sun & heats up the soil for quicker growth earlier in the season.


Do you even mess around with outdoor? 

Without a greenhouse....is it even possible?


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2018)

IF you do things like tiling or paving where you work on your knees, get a set of knee pads, the small bit they lift your knees off the ground really saves your lower back.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Do you even mess around with outdoor?
> 
> Without a greenhouse....is it even possible?


I think auto's would work best around here as it gets cold fast in autumn & I don't think they adjust that quickly.
Several years back LEO found a big patch & destroyed it but I really doubt they were Photo's.

Not to mention our weather is very wet & windy - alot. Not good for growing weed outside.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Apr 6, 2018)

You guys gotta look at this.

Found it on a picket when I was putting fence up today. I saved it a spot right in front of a window. The cedar face of nightmares.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> You guys gotta look at this.
> View attachment 4117774
> Found it on a picket when I was putting fence up today. I saved it a spot right in front of a window. The cedar face of nightmares.


thats pretty creepy, i might have saved that one and made something out of it


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 6, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> You guys gotta look at this.
> View attachment 4117774
> Found it on a picket when I was putting fence up today. I saved it a spot right in front of a window. The cedar face of nightmares.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> You guys gotta look at this.
> View attachment 4117774
> Found it on a picket when I was putting fence up today. I saved it a spot right in front of a window. The cedar face of nightmares.


Van Gogh + a pair of testicles?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Van Gogh + a pair of testicles?


Actually it's Munch n balls.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Apr 6, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4117794


That's the first thing I thought of when I saw it lol.

@Roger A. Shrubber I was beyond tempted.
Digging one of the post holes I'm pretty sure I was only a couple feet away from hitting a dead carney. I pulled out a plastic spork, peanuts, old soda can, and an empty candy wrapper. From one hole. You do the math. With some imagination of course . We did the landscaping on this one newly constructed house and when the utility guys were digging for septic with the excavator they accidentally dug up the owners dog they had buried years ago


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> That's the first thing I thought of when I saw it lol.
> 
> @Roger A. Shrubber I was beyond tempted.
> Digging one of the post holes I'm pretty sure I was only a couple feet away from hitting a dead carney. I pulled out a plastic spork, peanuts, old soda can, and an empty candy wrapper. From one hole. You do the math. With some imagination of course . We did the landscaping on this one newly constructed house and when the utility guys were digging for septic with the excavator they accidentally dug up the owners dog they had buried years ago


I bury my dogs on other peoples property. 

Sometimes I even ask first...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> You guys gotta look at this.
> View attachment 4117774
> Found it on a picket when I was putting fence up today. I saved it a spot right in front of a window. The cedar face of nightmares.





JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4117794


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 6, 2018)

It rained here again((very hard))

I made sure to text all my fellow GH growers and let them know I was relaxing on the couch while they struggled with heaters and high winds. I know better than to jump the gun. Il be planting my one and only plant in 3 weeks or so. I ordered my 707 today. Yes you all heard correctly. Inda is saying fuck you to FFOF completely after all these years.Although I will be using some of their seedling mixes to start my babies.....oops I mean baby.

Luckily it doesn't take much to fill up a few cases of starter pots.....oops i mean a single starter pot. I hope all 12 strains do good this year....oops I meant my single strain I plan on growing 12 inches tall...fucking auto spell....well, I'm off to bed now. Obviously my auto spell/correct is acting up.

Good night guys/gals


----------



## Bareback (Apr 7, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> That's the first thing I thought of when I saw it lol.
> 
> @Roger A. Shrubber I was beyond tempted.
> Digging one of the post holes I'm pretty sure I was only a couple feet away from hitting a dead carney. I pulled out a plastic spork, peanuts, old soda can, and an empty candy wrapper. From one hole. You do the math. With some imagination of course . We did the landscaping on this one newly constructed house and when the utility guys were digging for septic with the excavator they accidentally dug up the owners dog they had buried years ago


Back in the mid 80's I worked for a fence company, one day while digging holes I hit something. The dirt began to jump up out of the hole, it was the first time I ever seen that happen . Knowing this was not right I go and tell the co. owner and he gets all nervous and called the fire department I asked what was the problem and he said you hit a gas line.......ohh my bad. Cops, fire trucks and finally the gas company show up, the cops are freaking out the gas dude calmly reached into the hole with his pocket knife and cut the pipe folds it over and places a pair of vice grips on it to as a clamp. I said damn that's all you had to do, ...yap..., ok sorry man I'll just do that next time instead of telling the boss.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> It rained here again((very hard))
> 
> I made sure to text all my fellow GH growers and let them know I was relaxing on the couch while they struggled with heaters and high winds. I know better than to jump the gun. Il be planting my one and only plant in 3 weeks or so. I ordered my 707 today. Yes you all heard correctly. Inda is saying fuck you to FFOF completely after all these years.Although I will be using some of their seedling mixes to start my babies.....oops I mean baby.
> 
> ...



FFOF is the best I can get locally but I have just been amending old soil for the last two seasons. I would like to have the recipe Gary shared with you last year, but I've been having pretty good results with my recipe and I still have more amendments so I'll change in a year or two. Plus I have been wanting to try a Coco setup just for kicks.

Good luck with your search bro.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> FFOF is the best I can get locally but I have just been amending old soil for the last two seasons. I would like to have the recipe Gary shared with you last year, but I've been having pretty good results with my recipe and I still have more amendments so I'll change in a year or two. Plus I have been wanting to try a Coco setup just for kicks.
> 
> Good luck with your search bro.


I tried out the 707 a bit the last two years. I'm playing with the soil Gary helped me out with as well. I'm interested to see if repeating what I did last year will work again....or if it will make the soil to hot. I'm happy with the 707 ....IMO not as much initial food as the FFOF....however I'd rather feed earlier than deal with issues any day. The 707 I just bomb with a shit load of perlite and a sprinkle of the little lime chunks ....not the powder .....and it does awesome...... Hopefully in a few more grows il trust my recycle enough to not buy soil at all.... It was nice having to put very little added nutrients .....saved lots of money.

Like I said. Il use FF seed starter to get my babies going. After that it'll be RO all the way this year.


And by babies I mean Baby....I only grow one plant....fucking auto correct....smh


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2018)

nice way to take care of aphids in the garden:

Home-Made Aphid Trap, Just use an upside down YELLOW Solo Cup pinned to a wood stake & cover the Yellow Cup with a thin layer of Vaseline. Aphids are Drawn to the Yellow Color thinking its Food, Stick to the Cup & Die. It takes very little time to Make but will save your Plants from Aphid Damage.

actually works too..


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> nice way to take care of aphids in the garden:
> 
> Home-Made Aphid Trap, Just use an upside down YELLOW Solo Cup pinned to a wood stake & cover the Yellow Cup with a thin layer of Vaseline. Aphids are Drawn to the Yellow Color thinking its Food, Stick to the Cup & Die. It takes very little time to Make but will save your Plants from Aphid Damage.
> 
> actually works too..


If only spider mites were that easy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> If only spider mites were that easy


yeah, you need KY for spider mites, vaseline just don't cut it


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

Ok everybody. I was trying not to complain. I love this thread and all the funny up people and stuff. 

But I had a bicycle accident. It was likely caused by a poorly tightened or defective rear wheel quick release. Last to work on it was a local bike shop owner doing warranty work on the new bike. 

I was riding right out front of the house we were teaching my brother in laws little boy to ride without training wheels. 

I fell hard. I broke my scapula. Bad. It folded over itself and split. It took 3 bands to put it all back together. 

This shit is very painful and 1 arm pain gardening is hard. 

Rant over. 

Here is an image of the broken overlapped scapula.



I am terrified about physical therapy in a few more weeks. My arm barely moves right now. 3 days after the surgery.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, you need KY for spider mites, vaseline just don't cut it


I don’t want them having a, big ass mite orgy. I want them gone..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2018)

talked to a lawyer? think i would have already


----------



## jacksmuff (Apr 9, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Ok everybody. I was trying not to complain. I love this thread and all the funny up people and stuff.
> 
> But I had a bicycle accident. It was likely caused by a poorly tightened or defective rear wheel quick release. Last to work on it was a local bike shop owner doing warranty work on the new bike.
> 
> ...


don't be a bitch. just walk it out.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> talked to a lawyer? think i would have already



Yes. A lawyer will bring a bike expert to my house. I am expecting a call tomorrow. 

I contacted the shop in case the part is bad. The owner was out of state. I did not want to lay blame. But then on hospital follow up I found out how serious this is and had surgery scheduled with a trauma bone surgeon so I searched out legal council. 

The bike shop guy hasn’t even called back.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> don't be a bitch. just walk it out.



Yup. Doing that. And failing


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 9, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Ok everybody. I was trying not to complain. I love this thread and all the funny up people and stuff.
> 
> But I had a bicycle accident. It was likely caused by a poorly tightened or defective rear wheel quick release. Last to work on it was a local bike shop owner doing warranty work on the new bike.
> 
> ...


Shoulder injuries are a bitch bro... As painfull as physical therapy is .. it a must.. I broke my scapula and separated my acromium ( spelling) and clavicle about 12 years ago.. even with therapy shoulders hardly heal to a hundred percent.. wish you the best on a speedy'ish recovery..


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Shoulder injuries are a bitch bro... As painfull as physical therapy is .. it a must.. I broke my scapula and separated my acromium ( spelling) and clavicle about 12 years ago.. even with therapy shoulders hardly heal to a hundred percent.. wish you the best on a speedy'ish recovery..



Thank you.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

Here is the post op X-ray. 



Looks like he used those hanging lamp chains that the cord snakes through. Lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 9, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Here is the post op X-ray.
> 
> View attachment 4119399
> 
> Looks like he used those hanging lamp chains that the cord snakes through. Lol


I have something similar in my jaw... Thanks to a MD 20/20 fith bottle


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I have something similar in my jaw... Thanks to a MD 20/20 fith bottle



I wouldn’t have actually been able to drink that crap either. It smashed your jaw while you were avoiding it getting in your mouth right?


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 9, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I wouldn’t have actually been able to drink that crap either. It smashed your jaw while you were avoiding it getting in your mouth right?


Lol...something like that..


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 9, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Ok everybody. I was trying not to complain. I love this thread and all the funny up people and stuff.
> 
> But I had a bicycle accident. It was likely caused by a poorly tightened or defective rear wheel quick release. Last to work on it was a local bike shop owner doing warranty work on the new bike.
> 
> ...


Most importantly....did the kid learn how to ride without the training wheels?




J/k that sucks


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 9, 2018)

I bet that kid is traumatized!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 9, 2018)

@MichiganMedGrower get well soon

Those xrays are crazy


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Most importantly....did the kid learn how to ride without the training wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. I was waiting for that question. 

Some more he did. I actually got up and walked away (in shock) from the crash so he wouldn’t know if I got hurt bad and he actually continued riding.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 9, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Lol. I was waiting for that question.
> 
> Some more he did. I actually got up and walked away (in shock) from the crash so he wouldn’t know if I got hurt bad and he actually continued riding.


I thought you was going to say hell no, he went back inside to play Xbox.

Get well soon..... BTW it will never feel right again .


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @MichiganMedGrower get well soon
> 
> Those xrays are crazy


Thanks appreciated.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I thought you was going to say hell no, he went back inside to play Xbox.
> 
> Get well soon..... BTW it will never feel right again .



Thanks your sentiment is very much true. I am really worried how much.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 9, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks your sentiment is very much true. I am really worried how much.


I broke a collar bone in '06 and it bothers me all the time. I hope you have better results.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I broke a collar bone in '06 and it bothers me all the time. I hope you have better results.



I already have bone spurs from a motorcycle crash killing my neck and other assorted damage. 

I am considering not living in Michigan as the weather here is about as bad as possible for injuries to act up and such. 

Of course I’m on year 3 of a 22 year land contract. Lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 9, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I already have bone spurs from a motorcycle crash killing my neck and other assorted damage.
> 
> I am considering not living in Michigan as the weather here is about as bad as possible for injuries to act up and such.
> 
> Of course I’m on year 3 of a 22 year land contract. Lol


11% interest?


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Here is the post op X-ray.
> 
> View attachment 4119399
> 
> Looks like he used those hanging lamp chains that the cord snakes through. Lol


Details?
front or rear?
Did the skewer break or slip? or was it one or the newer 10, 12 or 14 mm through axle clamp styles?


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> 11% interest?


 a federal land lease?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> 11% interest?


Of course. Where else can you buy a house with lake access near trout and salmon packed rivers and rolling sand dunes with no job, health or credit?

Funniest part is when I cleaned this place up 2 more houses sold for cash in our subdivision higher than I paid ( before interest) and I can likely sell and upgrade or re finance cheap in only a few years. 

The neighbors love me


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> a federal land lease?



Michigan land contract. Private seller.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 9, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> a federal land lease?


I had a similar contract years ago when I was buying a place by a lake... Quick claim on a 22 year contract at 11% ...lol..


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 9, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Ok everybody. I was trying not to complain. I love this thread and all the funny up people and stuff.
> 
> But I had a bicycle accident. It was likely caused by a poorly tightened or defective rear wheel quick release. Last to work on it was a local bike shop owner doing warranty work on the new bike.
> 
> ...


At 1st, that looked like a weird plucked chicken. But, best of luck to you.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Details?
> front or rear?
> Did the skewer break or slip? or was it one or the newer 10, 12 or 14 mm through axle clamp styles?



It slipped. I had a new rotor put on as the original ones were squeaky and it’s a new 2018. 

Rear wheel went in and took the center of gravity with it. 

And it is the in between size quick release boost axle found on many new plus tire hardtails. 

I can’t remember if it’s 12 x 148?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> At 1st, that looked like a weird plucked chicken. But, best of luck to you.



Don’t they inject chicken fat into bad knees?

Thanks man.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 9, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Lol. I was waiting for that question.
> 
> Some more he did. I actually got up and walked away (in shock) from the crash so he wouldn’t know if I got hurt bad and he actually continued riding.


Shoulder injury stopped my body building in it's tracks. I'm starting to get back into lifting again......11 years later....hope it heals up well for you.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Shoulder injury stopped my body building in it's tracks. I'm starting to get back into lifting again......11 years later....hope it heals up well for you.



Glad to hear you are doing it again. Really worried personally. I will do my best to follow pt. And I will take cbd Oil as well as eat our edibles and smoke my brains out.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Get well soon..... BTW it will never feel right again .


Lol - Bring on the Silver Lining.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> If only spider mites were that easy


actually it might be, here is a home remedy, now i haven't tried it, but it's worth a look see.....

Mix up a home remedy to get *rid* of the spider mites. Combine 1 gallon of water with 2 *tbs.* of *dish detergent* and 1 *tbs.* of vegetable oil. Mix well or put the ingredients in a *gallon jug* and shake it up. Pour the mixture into a *spray bottle*, then add 1 tsp. of *rubbing alcohol*.

might try it in my veg garden....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

that works if you get it directly on the mites, it won't kill any eggs, and it doesn't stop them from breeding before they die.
that actually works on most bugs, it basically smothers them


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that works if you get it directly on the mites, it won't kill any eggs, and it doesn't stop them from breeding before they die.
> that actually works on most bugs, it basically smothers them


wow, thanks Roger.......

now how to get to those eggs naturally....


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Ok everybody. I was trying not to complain. I love this thread and all the funny up people and stuff.
> 
> But I had a bicycle accident. It was likely caused by a poorly tightened or defective rear wheel quick release. Last to work on it was a local bike shop owner doing warranty work on the new bike.
> 
> ...


Those 3D images just amaze me. My son wrote some of those algorithms in use today and has his name on a few patents. Pretty soon they will be so good you won't need a surgeon, robotic surgery will do a cleaner, quicker and more precise job.


MichiganMedGrower said:


> Here is the post op X-ray.
> 
> View attachment 4119399
> 
> Looks like he used those hanging lamp chains that the cord snakes through. Lol


Those are typical reconstruction plates. Here ya go. The skill comes in bending those (freehand)!






PT shouldn't be to horrid. Don't think about it now. The important thing is not to rush or push yourself to hard. Slow and steady wins this race and now you'll be able to predict any oncoming storms, hurrah


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Those 3D images just amaze me. My son wrote some of those algorithms in use today and has his name on a few patents. Pretty soon they will be so good you won't need a surgeon, robotic surgery will do a cleaner, quicker and more precise job.
> 
> 
> Those are typical reconstruction plates. Here ya go. The skill comes in bending those (freehand)!
> ...



Thanks for the positive and informative thoughts. 

The surgeon said that I did not mess up the rotator cuff and that is what would cause definite lack of movement later. 

I am hopeful and determined to keep riding, paddling, living so this is just a setback. A really long painful setback but still.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 10, 2018)

Oh and @curious2garden I have enough damage already to predict weather. Lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> wow, thanks Roger.......
> 
> now how to get to those eggs naturally....


repetition, spray that stuff about 5 times 3 days apart, just like you would neem or spinosad. neither of them kills the eggs either. you have to wait for them to hatch out, and try to catch them before they can lay more eggs. so spraying at least three times, three days apart is the minimum, i usually spray 5 times just to make sure i catch them all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> repetition, spray that stuff about 5 times 3 days apart, just like you would neem or spinosad. neither of them kills the eggs either. you have to wait for them to hatch out, and try to catch them before they can lay more eggs. so spraying at least three times, three days apart is the minimum, i usually spray 5 times just to make sure i catch them all.


ah ok....also found this:

*Spider Mite Varieties*
There are several kinds of spider mites, many of which belong to the Tetranychus genus and are known by alternative names. Red spider mites, for instance, are simply called red spiders or clover mites. Other names for common spider mites that target plants include twospotted spider mite, strawberry spider mite and Pacific spider mite.

*Herbs*
Chinese parsley (Coriandrum sativum) is an annual culinary herb, and a companion to dill, anise, carraway and potatoes, that repels spider mites. A deterrent spray can also be made from an infusion, or strong tea, of the leaves. Most people know this plant as cilantro, a name that specifically refers to the leaf. The seed, however, is known as the spice coriander. Another annual herb said to repel spider mites is dill, which is considered an excellent companion plant to cabbage and lettuce. Certain herbs in the allium family -- garlic (Allium sativum) and chives (Allium schoenoprasum) -- reputedly benefit a variety of plants and vegetables and specifically protect tomatoes from red spiders. Garlic and chives are perennials in U.S. Department of Agriculture plant hardiness zones 3 through 8 and USDA zones 3 through 10, respectively.


*Flowers*
Chrysanthemum (Dendranthema grandiflorum) is a generic term for a variety of perennial flowers collectively referred to as mums, most of which are hardy in USDA zones 5 through 9. As the source of the natural insecticide pyrethrum, mums are good companions for a variety of other plants, because they deter several common pests, including spider mites. Shasta daisy (Leucanthemum x superbum), a perennial ground cover and border plant suitable for USDA zones 4 through 10, attracts beneficial species that feed on spider mites, such as pirate bugs and predatory mites.

*Vegetables*
As botanical cousins to garlic and chives, onion (Allium cepa) and leek (Allium ampeloprasum porrum) also benefit a variety of other vegetables and ornamental plants while deterring red spider mites. Leek is hardy in USDA zones 7 and warmer, while onion, depending on the species and cultivar, is grown as an ornamental and a vegetable in USDA zones 3 through 9. Rhubarb (Rheum rhabarbarum), suitable for USDA zones 3 through 8, deters red spider mites and is beneficial to broccoli, cabbage and other cruciferous vegetables.

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/companion-planting-defeat-spider-mites-73748.html

interesting read


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 10, 2018)

Got my paperwork saying it's ok to have my single plant at fuck farms today......a happy but pricey day


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 11, 2018)

Today I'm taking lil Inda to learn all about tits. 









Taking Indas class to a family dairy


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 11, 2018)

So I'm on a school bus with 1st-3rd graders ....59 of them to be exact........memories


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

think i'm about to be banned for telling buck to fuck off, if i disappear forever, ask potroast why?
i'll miss you all


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> think i'm about to be banned for telling buck to fuck off, if i disappear forever, ask potroast why?
> i'll miss you all


damn, must have been really heated for you to say something like that.........



personally, i think buck should go from what i've seen......who am i to judge though..


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> think i'm about to be banned for telling buck to fuck off, if i disappear forever, ask potroast why?
> i'll miss you all



That shouldn’t be a risk here. You deserve to stay more than him. 

I have said. If I get banned making buck upset in response to his continued attacks this place is not the right place.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 11, 2018)

It's pitiful indeed


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

well, i squeeked by. apparently i'm an asshole, but recognized as a unique asshole. i can live with that, and without the political forums. they bring out the best in me, and the worst


----------



## Bareback (Apr 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, i squeeked by. apparently i'm an asshole, but recognized as a unique asshole. i can live with that, and without the political forums. they bring out the best in me, and the worst


Just say no.




To the political section.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Just say no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We shouldn’t have to. This isn’t high school where everyone has to stay with their own clique. 

Over 18 only allowed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> We shouldn’t have to. This isn’t high school where everyone has to stay with their own clique.
> 
> Over 18 only allowed.


it's ok, all it does is piss me off, anyway. it's like eating something that i know will give me heartburn, you know you shouldn't, and when you do anyway, you end up regretting it


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ah ok....also found this:
> 
> *Spider Mite Varieties*
> There are several kinds of spider mites, many of which belong to the Tetranychus genus and are known by alternative names. Red spider mites, for instance, are simply called red spiders or clover mites. Other names for common spider mites that target plants include twospotted spider mite, strawberry spider mite and Pacific spider mite.
> ...


The two-spotted spider mites are the worst.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> think i'm about to be banned for telling buck to fuck off, if i disappear forever, ask potroast why?
> i'll miss you all


Who _hasn't_ told bucky to fuck off? 

It's a rite of passage...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

so now i am a man?
Barukh ata *Adonai Eloheinu*, melekh ha'olam, hamotzi lehem min ha'aretz.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so now i am a man?
> Barukh ata *Adonai Eloheinu*, melekh ha'olam, hamotzi lehem min ha'aretz.



Laugh out fucking loud. 

But that is the blessing for your daily bread. 

I wonder if buck cringes when he has to pray in Hebrew for his keeper. 

Doesn’t he know about Reform Judaism? We don’t have to do all that ancient crap.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

that's where i learned that, dated a jewish girl for a while, her parents weren't that orthodox, but her grandparents were, had dinner with them a few times, they never made me say it, but i wanted to be ready if they ever asked me, just to see the look on their faces


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

Indacouch said:


>


i'll watch the video in a minute, but the first question that occurs...is what is a micro cow farmer? a tiny guy thats raises cattle? a normal sized guy that raises tiny cattle? does he have a dairy farm in his studio apartment?

ok, he had me up to the taint rubbing part....


----------



## lokie (Apr 11, 2018)

Indacouch said:


>


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2018)

you know, all ya need is a small bowl

I know the pic sux, sorry


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Those 3D images just amaze me. My son wrote some of those algorithms in use today and has his name on a few patents. Pretty soon they will be so good you won't need a surgeon, robotic surgery will do a cleaner, quicker and more precise job.
> 
> 
> Those are typical reconstruction plates. Here ya go. The skill comes in bending those (freehand)!
> ...


They can just eyeball it and give it a few dents to go with the rest of my parts.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Today I'm taking lil Inda to learn all about tits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They have full-size activity figurines now


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Who _hasn't_ told bucky to fuck off?
> 
> It's a rite of passage...


Challenge accepted.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


>


 I want this guy to be my neighbor.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 12, 2018)

I just taught a guy a valuable lesson about putting hands on women..... I think I need to start avoiding town at all costs. Driving back roads idk.... I was literally driving down a main road and saw a fight in the distance. I even thought to myself, damn that dude is getting his ass whooped. Well once I got closer I realized it was a female on the ground getting beat and drug around by her hair. I stopped and asked him very politely to stop that.

Even worse was all the people/guys watching this go down and not doing anything to help her....smh

I may or may not have called all the male spectators spineless little bitches for not stopping that. The best part was an elderly lady who was on the phone with cops was cheering me on.....lol ..... She said- finally a real man showed up..... Right after I called all the dudes watching bitches. Then she said the cops would like me to hang around.



Sorry grandma .........gotta go 


I actually needed that tbh. My wife had some imaging done recently. There was some kind of spot the doctor wants to look closer at. So tomorrow she goes in for that. I've been under lots of stress to say the least. Today is also her birthday. I'm hoping she has a good day. I took the day off to watch the baby and let her rest. I feel better getting some of that built up anxiety,anger, and frustration out on that spineless women beating little bitch.

Rant over


----------



## Bareback (Apr 12, 2018)

First..... I hope/pray momma Inda is ok.

Second good job on the stress release.


You should have waited for the cops to give you a pat on the head. Probably just wanted to take you on a good citizen tour and show you how they do it.


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2018)

Done that twice before, both times thebitchess got highly protective of their men.
Now I just look the other way.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I just taught a guy a valuable lesson about putting hands on women..... I think I need to start avoiding town at all costs. Driving back roads idk.... I was literally driving down a main road and saw a fight in the distance. I even thought to myself, damn that dude is getting his ass whooped. Well once I got closer I realized it was a female on the ground getting beat and drug around by her hair. I stopped and asked him very politely to stop that.
> 
> Even worse was all the people/guys watching this go down and not doing anything to help her....smh
> 
> ...


You da man, bro! I could definitely hangout with you.. 


Hope all goes well with your wife..


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Done that twice before, both times thebitchess got highly protective of their men.
> Now I just look the other way.


Yeah man I’ve seen that too. I don’t get it, try to help and you’re the bad guy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2018)

they start that protective shit, you just gotta tell em to take it inside and keep it there, otherwise next time they both get bitch slapped


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I just taught a guy a valuable lesson about putting hands on women..... I think I need to start avoiding town at all costs. Driving back roads idk.... I was literally driving down a main road and saw a fight in the distance. I even thought to myself, damn that dude is getting his ass whooped. Well once I got closer I realized it was a female on the ground getting beat and drug around by her hair. I stopped and asked him very politely to stop that.
> 
> Even worse was all the people/guys watching this go down and not doing anything to help her....smh
> 
> ...


Please tell Mrs Inda Happy Birthday from me and give her a big hug. You can have one too for breaking up that fight, nice job!


----------



## lokie (Apr 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I just taught a guy a valuable lesson about putting hands on women..... I think I need to start avoiding town at all costs. Driving back roads idk.... I was literally driving down a main road and saw a fight in the distance. I even thought to myself, damn that dude is getting his ass whooped. Well once I got closer I realized it was a female on the ground getting beat and drug around by her hair. I stopped and asked him very politely to stop that.
> 
> Even worse was all the people/guys watching this go down and not doing anything to help her....smh
> 
> ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2018)

@Indacouch 

I was wondering if there's jazz playing in the background when you start your '63?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 12, 2018)

I forgot which one this is but the seeds came from a secret Santa.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I forgot which one this is but the seeds came from a secret Santa.
> View attachment 4121225


I still believe in Santa .


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still believe in Santa .


Its good stuff. I quick dried a small bud and smoked it. I smoked about a third a jay and forgot I was smoking it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 12, 2018)

Its great sex weed.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its great sex weed.


I never had bad sex weed. Lol.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I never had bad sex weed. Lol.


True.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I want this guy to be my neighbor.


i want him to be your neighbor too, then i know he's not my neighbor


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I forgot which one this is but the seeds came from a secret Santa.
> View attachment 4121225


WB ....this is one time I really need you to remember buddy...... Think.....think hard 


Which one was it .........beautiful btw 


I have a secret Santa green house this year. Obviously I know a lot about two of those secret Santa strains ((cough)) and I've seen some of the crosses grown out ....they look fucking epic.....just wondering which one that is now ...looks like my Bubba .....I mean the Bubba ((cough again))


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> @Indacouch
> 
> I was wondering if there's jazz playing in the background when you start your '63?


Yes, it's a feature 555


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> WB ....this is one time I really need you to remember buddy...... Think.....think hard
> 
> 
> Which one was it .........beautiful btw
> ...


I'm not sure. I up potted right before flower and wrote down what they were on a little diagram. I looked at the diagram and I forgot to label 2 plants. 

Its really fruity and rock hard nugs. 


Its either bubba, sour d or lucky charms. I don't think its the sour d.


Oh. I see all the coughing. Maybe its the bubba. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> @Indacouch
> 
> I was wondering if there's jazz playing in the background when you start your '63?


I imagine there are 2 stadium woofers in the trunk pounding bass. Everytime I see a kid in a car I see that in my head.
PS @Indacouch @whitebb2727 and tangie how can you guys tell strains by looking at them. I look at them and I go yup that's pot and that's as discerning as I can get. Same with wine, CN takes a sniff and a swig and does all this gargling shit while I just toss down a glass and go yup it has etoh! LOL I'm so plebeian.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I imagine there are 2 stadium woofers in the trunk pounding bass. Everytime I see a kid in a car I see that in my head.
> PS @Indacouch @whitebb2727 and tangie how can you guys tell strains by looking at them. I look at them and I go yup that's pot and that's as discerning as I can get. Same with win, CN takes a sniff and a swig and does all this gargling shit while I just toss down a glass and go yup it has etoh! LOL I'm so plebeian.


Sometimes I can tell. As this is the first run I have no idea. 

Its fruity and earthy. Not a lot of skunk to it.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Sometimes I can tell. As this is the first run I have no idea.
> 
> Its fruity and earthy. Not a lot of skunk to it.


After years of A33 and Cidex I can't smell shit so you're on your own there too! LOL I'm glad it's good sex weed.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Sometimes I can tell. As this is the first run I have no idea.
> 
> Its fruity and earthy. Not a lot of skunk to it.


Bubba ...((cough))


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Bubba ...((cough))


I need to go smoke some. Since cn brought me down that SSH concentrate I've been enjoying that. How is everything today?


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 13, 2018)

@jerryb73 

Thought of you the whole time brother...lol 

Sis is going to Monterey. She asked if I could make her a special Beach blunt.

Ingredients 
 
A few reject nuggs,oil,hash and Keef.
 
Oops forgot to grind it^^^^^
 
Spread some oil ^^^^
 
Ground up my nuggs as well as a chunk of hash. Then inserted the combo ((seen above))
 
Sprinkled on a generous amount of keef.
 
Then I rolled that motherfucker up.
 
Closed off the end for safe travels.






PENIS!!!!!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I need to go smoke some. Since cn brought me down that SSH concentrate I've been enjoying that. How is everything today?


Chilling at home watching chunker while momma gets ready for her app.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @jerryb73
> 
> Thought of you the whole time brother...lol
> 
> ...


now that's a killer blunt......props to ya

tell the mrs's a belated Bday from me.......

btw, killer thing you did with that woman, i would done the same, prolly destroyed the guy making him a blood pulp in the process.....props again..


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @jerryb73
> 
> Thought of you the whole time brother...lol
> 
> ...


Lol, that’s what’s up bro. You have more ingredients than me  I bet that blizzy is bomb!! I like how sis gets down!!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> After years of A33 and Cidex I can't smell shit so you're on your own there too! LOL I'm glad it's good sex weed.


So is my wife. 


Indacouch said:


> Bubba ...((cough))


I'm sure you're right. Looks like I will run more of it.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> So is my wife.
> 
> I'm sure you're right. Looks like I will run more of it.


Wait until it cures for a few months ....The sweet fruit smell gets real strong. Even a cheesy earthy type smell will poke through. My patients love that Bubba.

Looks awesome btw


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @jerryb73
> 
> Thought of you the whole time brother...lol
> 
> ...


I must be too old, I never smoked a blunt in my life.

But I gotta ask, doesn't the end get super gooey after you smoke half?

I have to rip open roaches and throw them in a pipe at the end. Too fucking icky.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I must be too old, I never smoked a blunt in my life.
> 
> But I gotta ask, doesn't the end get super gooey after you smoke half?
> 
> I have to rip open roaches and throw them in a pipe at the end. Too fucking icky.


All depends on how ya smoke them, they can and many times do, however I mainly smoke alone or with my girl and we don’t have that problem. When I roll them, they are uniform, so no taper for a “mouthpiece “ I find the fatter end doesn’t gum up and stick together. But I’m also not all slobber mouth, so that helps 
Like this and don’t squeeze to tightly.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Wait until it cures for a few months ....The sweet fruit smell gets real strong. Even a cheesy earthy type smell will poke through. My patients love that Bubba.
> 
> Looks awesome btw


Thank you. Not the biggest plant but not bad for 12/12 from seed in a one gallon grow bag under 200 watts of cob led. Got about 10 in there about that size of bigger of various strains. 

I sprayed one of the female of the other strains and made a bunch of female seeds. 

I've already planted four seeds off of it. Lol.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I forgot which one this is but the seeds came from a secret Santa.
> View attachment 4121225


One more thing as I'm sure you already can tell. That bubba will get wrist sized nuggs rock hard after cure


tangerinegreen555 said:


> I must be too old, I never smoked a blunt in my life.
> 
> But I gotta ask, doesn't the end get super gooey after you smoke half?
> 
> I have to rip open roaches and throw them in a pipe at the end. Too fucking icky.


Never really had that issue with a blunt. Normal papers like Zig Zags .... They will get super "ICKY" if you try to get to fancy with em.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you. Not the biggest plant but not bad for 12/12 from seed in a one gallon grow bag under 200 watts of cob led. Got about 10 in there about that size of bigger of various strains.
> 
> I sprayed one of the female of the other strains and made a bunch of female seeds.
> 
> I've already planted four seeds off of it. Lol.


I love growing that strain. Nice fat dense buds and it's a hearty ass plant. I'm glad our resident Santa Claus put in the work to share. I've been chomping at the bit to start my single plant operation...

I've got a whole greenhouse set aside for Santa Claus goodies.... Besides the sour D and the Bubba of course..... I'm really familiar with those for some reason ((cough))

Have a good weekend bro.


----------



## lokie (Apr 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you. Not the biggest plant but not bad for 12/12 from seed in a one gallon grow bag under 200 watts of cob led. Got about 10 in there about that size of bigger of various strains.
> 
> I sprayed one of the female of the other strains and made a bunch of female seeds.
> 
> I've already planted four seeds off of it. Lol.


Making fem seeds is just a bit over my pay grade.

What will you call them?
'I don't know.'
'It could be x or x?'
'I think it's Bubba.'













Technically you did create new seeds by artificially stimulating the mother plant,
there by granting you an opportunity to give them a new name.

Some ideas could be
'Mine'
'Lucky Bubba'
'FuckifIknow'
'Santa's gift'

This idea comes from the bottom of a can. Which one I'm not too sure of.






Or maybe it was from a glass.







I'm sure you could come up with something more original.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @jerryb73
> 
> Thought of you the whole time brother...lol
> 
> ...


I would love to smoke a blunt with you sometime.


lokie said:


> Making fem seeds is just a bit over my pay grade.
> 
> What will you call them?
> 'I don't know.'
> ...


I will label the crosses. I even saved some of the pollen. Make more as I go. I will simply name as they are crossed. "Strian" × "strain".

First gen crosses perform fairly well with less deviation than f2 and so on.

The fem part keeps plant numbers down. Since I made a bunch of crosses after this run I will go back to scrog with a couple plants at a time.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm sure its the bubba now .


----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> All depends on how ya smoke them, they can and many times do, however I mainly smoke alone or with my girl and we don’t have that problem. When I roll them, they are uniform, so no taper for a “mouthpiece “ I find the fatter end doesn’t gum up and stick together. But I’m also not all slobber mouth, so that helps
> Like this and don’t squeeze to tightly.
> 
> 
> ...


Were you working with chemicals or how did you burn your skin like that>?

Blunts is a US thing. I have never even seen blunts here.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> Were you working with chemicals or how did you burn your skin like that>?
> 
> Blunts is a US thing. I have never even seen blunts here.


Just years of work. Lol dry cracked skin. I used to drive a “bobtail” propane delivery truck, and that’s the hand I would disconnect with. If not fast enough, that will do a number on your skin. I can’t hardly work with gloves on.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 14, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Just years of work. Lol dry cracked skin. I used to drive a “bobtail” propane delivery truck, and that’s the hand I would disconnect with. If not fast enough, that will do a number on your skin. I can’t hardly work with gloves on.


Have you tried the O'Keefe Working Hands


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Have you tried the O'Keefe Working Hands


Avon silicon glove worked great for me doing refractory work and maintaining lime cake baghouses on air pollution scrubbers.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Just years of work. Lol dry cracked skin. I used to drive a “bobtail” propane delivery truck, and that’s the hand I would disconnect with. If not fast enough, that will do a number on your skin. I can’t hardly work with gloves on.


LOL I can hardly work without gloves. Funny how life is.


whitebb2727 said:


> I'm sure its the bubba now .


Damn I gotta give it another go. I'm so enamored of Bobby's Lucky Charms and Inda's SSH I haven't even given a respectful go at my last table LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I imagine there are 2 stadium woofers in the trunk pounding bass. Everytime I see a kid in a car I see that in my head.
> PS @Indacouch @whitebb2727 and tangie how can you guys tell strains by looking at them. I look at them and I go yup that's pot and that's as discerning as I can get. Same with wine, CN takes a sniff and a swig and does all this gargling shit while I just toss down a glass and go yup it has etoh! LOL I'm so plebeian.


Sometimes I dispense with the display of snobbery and just go for it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm so enamored of Bobby's Lucky Charms and Inda's SSH


Spoiled


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Spoiled


LOL yup as my mom used to say, "Till salt won't save you."


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I can hardly work without gloves. Funny how life is.
> 
> Damn I gotta give it another go. I'm so enamored of Bobby's Lucky Charms and Inda's SSH I haven't even given a respectful go at my last table LOL


I like it. I normally don't like indicas. I like this one.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I can hardly work without gloves. Funny how life is.


Around 1985ish, my company negotiated with the union and began supplying us with cut resistant gloves.

Up to that point, 92% of injuries were cuts to hands. They openly encouraged us to take some home, they didn't want us to get cut at home and report off either.

So I always listened to my supervisor and took a pair home. Every day for years.

I appreciate their concern.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Around 1985ish, my company negotiated with the union and began supplying us with cut resistant gloves.
> 
> Up to that point, 92% of injuries were cuts to hands. They openly encouraged us to take some home, they didn't want us to get cut at home and report off either.
> 
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 14, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @jerryb73
> 
> Thought of you the whole time brother...lol
> 
> ...


Mamashark and I are in Monterey now, having a beer and enjoying the day, although I'm wishing I was smoking one of those inda-blunts. 
SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Mamashark and I are in Monterey now, having a beer and enjoying the day, although I'm wishing I was smoking one of those inda-blunts.
> SH420


Never smoked a blunt! Pics of Monterey?


----------



## dangledo (Apr 14, 2018)

A naily dugg post

Ran a bubba cut for a few rips, about 4 years ago.5 plants monster cropped then topped few times up to flip. Under two 400's. Around 20 tops each plant. Bubba has no issue re-vegging, hardly skips a beat.

5 weeks


6 weeks

Tops chopped around 8 weeks. Dried 4-5 days, trimmed(below), then hung for another 5 days. Fuckers were rock solid


Lowers taken 10 days after the tops.


They filled in nicely


Bubba's a solid bitch.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Never smoked a blunt! Pics of Monterey?



Nah, well not now at least. We be at the pool right now... well not even the pool just outside our room...
Ok, pool shot 
 

Monterey bay palm trees 
 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nah, well not now at least. We be at the pool right now... well not even the pool just outside our room...
> Ok, pool shot
> View attachment 4122346
> 
> ...


Man that looks good, thanks!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Man that looks good, thanks!



SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 14, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


Wish I would have went......to busy taking care of the wife and kids...have a good weekend.

You're close enough to get an Inda blunt at some point. Il hit you up when I head to the bay later in the year.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 15, 2018)

Fucking weather is weird here. I'm chomping at the bit to start my one and only plant. I think I'm guna have to wait until may. The weather is nice and hot one day. Then here comes super cold nights and freak rain storms. I'm hoping to plant on my buddies birthday like usual. I'm just glad I didn't skin my greenhouses a few weekend back like I was going to. The canyon I'm in amplifies the wind big time. Even with my wind break of 15ft tall oleander bushes. The wind is way to strong. Il be dropping my single bean in about a week. Should put me in SP's 2nd week of may. Then 10-14ft come august


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Fucking weather is weird here. I'm chomping at the bit to start my one and only plant. I think I'm guna have to wait until may. The weather is nice and hot one day. Then here comes super cold nights and freak rain storms. I'm hoping to plant on my buddies birthday like usual. I'm just glad I didn't skin my greenhouses a few weekend back like I was going to. The canyon I'm in amplifies the wind big time. Even with my wind break of 15ft tall oleander bushes. The wind is way to strong. Il be dropping my single bean in about a week. Should put me in SP's 2nd week of may. Then 10-14ft come august


 Here it went from sunny and 70 to thundering wet and 51 degrees in less than an hour. Caught me mowing.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 15, 2018)

It was another beautiful day in Monterey. We left around 2 or so...


It was nice when we got home, but it's getting ready to rain now. 

SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 15, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> It was another beautiful day in Monterey. We left around 2 or so...
> View attachment 4122942
> 
> It was nice when we got home, but it's getting ready to rain now.
> ...


It was nice all day until evening ....now it's freezing cold and suppose to rain.


Night everyone.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 15, 2018)

New product from Mrs. MMG. 

Fresh baked hostess style chocolate cream filled cupcakes. 

The “S” is for special.


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2018)

S is for shitfaced!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> S is for shitfaced!



That too. Lol


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Apr 16, 2018)

Getting hard out in the streets....

Gangsters just leaving their strap....smh


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4123148
> Getting hard out in the streets....
> 
> Gangsters just leaving their strap....smh


probly afraid to go into the store with it, the cops would mistake it for a rpg and shoot him, and three bystanders


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> probly afraid to go into the store with it, the cops would mistake it for a rpg and shoot him, and three bystanders



Looks like the inner city from that pics perspective. You better factor in the vigilante shootings and the permit carrying hero and of course the petty criminals will view the situation like they would riot conditions and start looting. 

Toy guns are bad, hnokay


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 16, 2018)

So the strange weather I've been talking about.


This morning


Then it hailed and rained hard for about 40 minutes((cold AF))...you can see some in my hand and all over the ground


Now it looks like this

Pretty weird shit.... Well I'm off to sift a lil bit for sis from the trim bowl. She's going to stay with papa Inda for a few days. She likes to smoke straight keef out of her sneak a toke pipe when she's away from home. I think she enjoys the 12 or so different strains that are in the trim bowl at any given time. All I know is she laughs a lot more smoking that than anything else....lol

Il post pics..... I don't do anything special. Just a small metal/mesh screen used for cooking. I was going to get some smaller screens. However sis and my patients love it the way it is. So why bother. Some smaller plant matter does get through. But it ends up a beautiful brown/blonde color.


I think I will get some screens to play with later in the year. After my single plant is done of course.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So the strange weather I've been talking about.
> 
> 
> This morning
> ...


what are they growing there, with the white collars around the stalks? seen a lot of shit growing and never seen those


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2018)

You load that bab boy with battery acid and you can get into a world of trouble.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what are they growing there, with the white collars around the stalks? seen a lot of shit growing and never seen those


Trees; that is fruit/nut orchard country


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> You load that bab boy with battery acid and you can get into a world of trouble.



Man you come from a tough neighborhood.


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2018)

They hijack people like that here.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> They hijack people like that here.


That’s not nice.


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2018)

This is Africa!
The fucking Spartans would have been robbed of their weapons by now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> They hijack people like that here.


i'm already ugly, point that shit at me and i'll put the shades on and stuff it up your ass


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 16, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Man you come from a tough neighborhood.





cannabineer said:


> that is fruit/nut orchard country


Edit:N/M way too high.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what are they growing there, with the white collars around the stalks? seen a lot of shit growing and never seen those


Almond orchard...... Basically all walnuts and almonds in the valley. Although there is quite a bit of citrus/fruit around now to. As soon as I hit the hill it's all cattle and grapes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Almond orchard...... Basically all walnuts and almonds in the valley. Although there is quite a bit of citrus/fruit around now to. As soon as I hit the hill it's all cattle and grapes.


cool, i thought of trees after i asked, but you never know, might be the way to grow brussel sprouts for all i know. wheat, corn, taters, beets....i'm familiar with, only orchards i've ever seen have already been established.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> cool, i thought of trees after i asked, but you never know, might be the way to grow brussel sprouts for all i know. wheat, corn, taters, beets....i'm familiar with, only orchards i've ever seen have already been established.


My family actually own one of the largest virgin pieces of land where the home farm is. It's actually next to a huge nature preserve. We don't have cattle or anything on that 80 acres. My great grandfather did it because the river actually runs along that piece of property and there's a natural slou to. So the geese, duck, and quail are abundant for hunting. People pay to enter a lottery to hunt the neighboring preserve. We get to do it free every year. We've even had people offer huge amounts of money to guide goose hunts on our property. We always say no and keep it just for family. I say all this because most all the open land around here is orchards now. Use to be beautiful open country. Now it's basically my family and one or two others who have any open land left. People don't realize how gorgeous the area use to be. The geese will literally get into the thousands. The ground looks like it's alive from so many geese in the field. I don't hunt much anymore. I have an awesome spot if I decide to though. I use to camp out there as a teenager and hunt the early mornings. Not to mention having a few crops of my own amongst the river trees ....sssshhhhhhh


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 17, 2018)

Lil Inda got into his first bit of trouble at school today. He got straight A's on his report card. He decided the teacher was teaching little kid stuff this afternoon. I wish I could share the look in his face being walked down the green mile to me by his teacher. I knew right away he was in full on oh shit mode. He promised he wouldn't do it again before I even knew what "IT" was. Keep in mind the school is ran by my family basically. My uncle is the super for the two little country schools. I took all his technology and sweets away from him. He just asked if I could just spank him instead...lol..... Millennials ....smh 

Tonight he can watch the ceiling fan spin. I told him that's all the tech he gets......good night son .....night Da-----------d.

Oh boy, I hope moms prediction of my kids paying me back is just BS.....otherwise I'm fucked.



Night everyone.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Lil Inda got into his first bit of trouble at school today. He got straight A's on his report card. He decided the teacher was teaching little kid stuff this afternoon. I wish I could share the look in his face being walked down the green mile to me by his teacher. I knew right away he was in full on oh shit mode. He promised he wouldn't do it again before I even knew what "IT" was. Keep in mind the school is ran by my family basically. My uncle is the super for the two little country schools. I took all his technology and sweets away from him. He just asked if I could just spank him instead...lol..... Millennials ....smh
> 
> Tonight he can watch the ceiling fan spin. I told him that's all the tech he gets......good night son .....night Da-----------d.
> 
> ...


You're fucked LOL I can only imagine Chunker dancing his way down the hall to you, completely proud of his transgressions ha ha!


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Karah (Apr 18, 2018)

We made babies


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 18, 2018)

Karah said:


> We made babies View attachment 4124258


One of them looks like a cat chewed it.


----------



## Karah (Apr 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> One of them looks like a cat chewed it.


White angel...struggled to get roots on that one


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2018)

Fill the cups before putting plants in.. , there is so little coco in the one cup, you could have used a small yogurt tub


----------



## Karah (Apr 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> Fill the cups before putting plants in.. , there is so little coco in the one cup, you could have used a small yogurt tub


I only had a small amount of dirt on hand.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 19, 2018)

All my fem seeds from Southern Oregon seeds popped. I had given up on a few, but they just took a couple days longer. I must have buried them deep. Got C99 and Strawberry Cheesecake poppin', hope to find phenos worth keeping.



Got another aero cloner going. I've made a bunch of extra clones lately because I'm making all new moms. It will be about a month before the new moms are big enough to take a bunch of large cuttings from, so I needed a few rounds of clones ready to go (I need 22 every 2 weeks). These are the last cuttings I took from the old moms before I cut them all down. Cloning still amazes me, it's like magic...



Trainwreck, DJ Short's Blueberry, and OG Kush in there. A dozen of each...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 19, 2018)

Our new saved stray cat Monster has been fixed and nursed back to prime health. She is a very smart cat and learns quickly and communicates her needs well. 

Except one thing. She is one of those cats that want to drink only running water. Like from a faucet in a sink. 

So we showed her how to push the water with her paw or hit the side of the auto water container to see the bubbles and hear the water swish. 

It worked well. She drinks her water now. Just be sure to stand back if she is thirsty. And keep a towel handy. Lol. 

I heard a ruckus in the kitchen just now so I wanted to share.


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2018)

I finally caved and bought a tray for the pellet bowl. Tired of cat nibble everywhere in the house.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2018)

Karah said:


> I only had a small amount of dirt on hand.


P.P.P.P.P.P.P.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 19, 2018)

Anyone seen @mr sunshine ?

We were suppose to go throw random gang signs at random people in the hood today. He probably started without me. If anyone sees him, tell him, were wearing all red this time ....TY Riu family.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> I finally caved and bought a tray for the pellet bowl. Tired of cat nibble everywhere in the house.



That was the tray to keep it all contained. Need a new plan.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 19, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Anyone seen @mr sunshine ?
> 
> We were suppose to go throw random gang signs at random people in the hood today. He probably started without me. If anyone sees him, tell him, were wearing all red this time ....TY Riu family.


I'll find that fuker


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> That was the tray to keep it all contained. Need a new plan.




just threatening, to be clear, no kittens were (permanently) harmed in the filming of this production


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2018)

nope, you need a bowl in a tray. So they can spit out the ones that are not up to standard.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> nope, you need a bowl in a tray. So they can spit out the ones that are not up to standard.



But she takes them out and drops them on the floor and plays with them. Then eats them. I think she is pretending to hunt for her dry food.


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2018)

Our kitten is running around the house with one of my daughter's slippers in her mouth...
She is an indoor cat. It involves lots of growling and meowing.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Anyone seen @mr sunshine ?
> 
> We were suppose to go throw random gang signs at random people in the hood today. He probably started without me. If anyone sees him, tell him, were wearing all red this time ....TY Riu family.


LoL.... I love you too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> LoL.... I love you too.


this weird guy was looking for you....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this weird guy was looking for you....


there are weird guys here.......hmmm...and i thought it was just me.....


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 20, 2018)

Weird.............

What a strange looking word.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Apr 20, 2018)

What's up guys am I the only one that couldn't get on the past couple days? Hope everyone's having an awesome dabby day 
Some shatter from a buddies crop. I asked him what strain it was and he started a list five minutes long. It's dark but it's goooood  
Weird guys here? No way impossible. What is this the Venice beach boardwalk?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Weird.............
> 
> What a strange looking word.


Who ever invented it didn't know the rules either.
"I before E except . . ."


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Anyone seen @mr sunshine ?
> 
> We were suppose to go throw random gang signs at random people in the hood today. He probably started without me. If anyone sees him, tell him, were wearing *all red* this time ....TY Riu family.


All at once?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Who ever invented it didn't know the rules either.
> "I before E except . . ."



Wierd? Looks weird.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Apr 20, 2018)

"I never said she stole my money." Take this sentence and stress a different word every time, and each time you will have a completely different meaning.
Also say beer can in a british accent and it sounds like bacon in a Jamaican one


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Who ever invented it didn't know the rules either.
> "I before E except . . ."


See........I'm lost








Wierd


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> But she takes them out and drops them on the floor and plays with them. Then eats them. I think she is pretending to hunt for her dry food.


 

If you get a recirculating water dish for the drinking only running water thing was it weekly at least.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 20, 2018)

Tomo is the day ..........



Today I was busy 


For some strange reason I'm always busy around the 20th


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 20, 2018)

@Diabolical666 
 

Love you long time....


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @Diabolical666
> View attachment 4124826
> 
> Love you long time....


That' a clean ass jetta.. Burn ride, you won't!!  Pick me up at my mom's house....


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 21, 2018)

Trimming today...booooo and yay all in one


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 21, 2018)

But mostly Boo I bet.

Trimming kills my lower back.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But mostly Boo I bet.
> 
> Trimming kills my lower back.


Trim taller plants, boom, you're welcome


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 22, 2018)

Well I've got everything set and ready to go. I'm battling allergies like crazy and it sucks. However. I'm going to get the last few things ready for my single plant. I'm guna go run a few gallons of nutrient water through my nasal passage to help clear things up. ( Thanks @mr sunshine for the tip/remedy). I hope everyone is having a good weekend and il post some pics of my single plant germ process in a few hours.


Purple Cock.......That's what I'm guna name my single seed/plant I found on the ground. Nuff talking about it. Pics later on.

Allergy Penis ((Sneeze))


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Trim taller plants, boom, you're welcome


Your genius amazes me bear.....houda thot


(( Mind Blown))


(Bow of appreciation)


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 22, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Trimming today...booooo and yay all in one


Still using the electrics Dia?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 22, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Still using the electrics Dia?


Naaa..but hopefully i have enough outdo this year to bust em out. Yeet!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But mostly Boo I bet.
> 
> Trimming kills my lower back.


Sure does me too. Sitting still for too long and everything siezes up. 
My gf crochets..shes like...you should crochet!". I says, Im good..i trim all year.
Plus im only 44 yrs old. Dont you gotta be like 60 to do that ?! Idk


----------



## 420God (Apr 22, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Naaa..but hopefully i have enough outdo this year to bust em out. Yeet!


I can send you some to trim. You can even keep a few buds.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 22, 2018)

420God said:


> I can send you some to trim. You can even keep a few buds.


All good here buddy


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Sure does me too. Sitting still for too long and everything siezes up.
> My gf crochets..shes like...you should crochet!". I says, Im good..i trim all year.
> Plus im only 44 yrs old. Dont you gotta be like 60 to do that ?! Idk


LOL, I've crocheted since before Kindergarten. Someone had to sit with grandma and keep her busy I was elected to learn how to crochet.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 23, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Allergy Penis ((Sneeze))


 

Bless You.


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2018)

Crocheting is easy, knitting is the work of the devil.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 23, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Naaa..but hopefully i have enough outdo this year to bust em out. Yeet!


GL.... I couldn't imagine having to trim a big garden. I'm still working on my single nugg from my single plant last year. I was guna do two plants this year. I decided that's way to risky..... I'm a real badass motherfucker..... But even a real badass morherfucker like me has his limits. I hope you end up with lots of MarIjuanas this season Dia. 


Rebel u 

((Blush)). Run away .....


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 23, 2018)

BTW, I just got done putting my beans through boot camp. I only want the strongest for my single plant. I've got the last two contenders in the microwave now. Which ever one explodes first is the weaker seed. The other is obviously the best.

Then il toss it into a napkin soaked in MtDew to germ......pics to come 


For real this time


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2018)

A buddy gave me a few cherry pie clones that turned out really nice. 
Yield was shitty but quality is good. 
 
Gonna reveg & run em outside. They finished fast, so I'm thinking they'll do great.
A 3 month veg should improve yields...


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> A buddy gave me a few cherry pie clones that turned out really nice.
> Yield was shitty but quality is good.
> View attachment 4126117
> Gonna reveg & run em outside. They finished fast, so I'm thinking they'll do great.
> A 3 month veg should improve yields...




Mids at best Chunky .....lol


Looks awesome bro


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> Crocheting is easy, knitting is the work of the devil.


LOL I own knitting machines, made it much easier.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, I've crocheted since before Kindergarten. Someone had to sit with grandma and keep her busy I was elected to learn how to crochet.


I don't know anything about crocheting, but I know a #12 makes a great dabbing tool.
 

This should be enough?

I'll stab it in half.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I don't know anything about crocheting, but I know a #12 makes a great dabbing tool.
> View attachment 4126342
> 
> This should be enough?
> ...


 Nice tool use, but ditch the silicone container. I've ruined extracts in those; something in there reacts with the goodies


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 23, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Nice tool use, but ditch the silicone container. I've ruined extracts in those; something in there reacts with the goodies


Ooooh, don't need that!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ooooh, don't need that!


Yeah it was really heartbreaking finding that out.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 23, 2018)

Hash joint and a coors light


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 23, 2018)

Good night everyone



 

Figured I'd share that incase ((sneeze)) runs out of ((sneeze)) in politics.....whew scuse me....


Night everyone......fuckin allergies.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 23, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Good night everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penis


----------



## 420God (Apr 24, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ooooh, don't need that!


These glass ones work great, only problem is they seem to run out too fast.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 24, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> BTW, I just got done putting my beans through boot camp. I only want the strongest for my single plant. I've got the last two contenders in the microwave now. Which ever one explodes first is the weaker seed. The other is obviously the best.
> 
> Then il toss it into a napkin soaked in MtDew to germ......pics to come
> 
> ...



See this is why I frequent a place with experienced and professional Growers. 


I have been germinating seeds like a clueless noob for years now. 

Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 24, 2018)

Got my experimental "single plant" germing.



Gave them a bath and then put them to bed...... I mean IT to bed
As in one single bean...obviously

Good night little single bean..... Sleep good ...... Il see you in 72hrs


I have way more fun with these little experimental bean grows than I do with all the clones put together. Way more fun. I may even find a keeper for Fuck Farms next year. It's hard figuring out what to grow with only one plant like me.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 24, 2018)

420God said:


> These glass ones work great, only problem is they seem to run out too fast.
> View attachment 4126485


I've seen those containers somewhere before....... Just can't think of where though.


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2018)

What you see here is 13 truckers in Michigan preventing a guy Jumping off a bridge.
That is the Detroit-area overpass.

“This is something that we’ve done for many years,” he told me over the phone. “It’s never really been publicized.”

The whole point, he said, is that if the person were to slip and fall, or if the negotiating officers weren’t successful in talking the person down, “The fall is only a couple feet other than 15 or 20 feet from the overpass onto the concrete below.”​I think the negotiating officer should just have harpooned the sod. Can't keep up traffic like that.


----------



## 420God (Apr 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> What you see here is 13 truckers in Michigan preventing a guy Jumping off a bridge.
> That is the Detroit-area overpass.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/trucks-line-up-under-overpass-to-block-suicidal-mans-fall.963192/


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2018)

De ja vu


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> De ja vu


Oy, more Afrikaans


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> De ja vu


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 24, 2018)

@mr sunshine I keep missing you on here homie. What's up with the shopping cart OP this year?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 24, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @mr sunshine I keep missing you on here homie. What's up with the shopping cart OP this year?


If RIU made a calendar, the shopping cart pic would be August.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If RIU made a calendar, the shopping cart pic would be August.


doublejj would be October


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> doublejj would be October


PSSSSSSSS......hehe


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> PSSSSSSSS......hehe


Just one plant.......


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Just one plant.......


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 24, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> PSSSSSSSS......hehe


That '63 Chrysler better be in the background!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 25, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That '63 Chrysler better be in the background!



Dude that's an awesome idea...... Il get that done for my new Avi after the season...... Have it parked next to my single plant. I can't believe I've never done that. Then again I haven't had it together and painted for super long. I had to take it back to the painter like 4 times. I had the rockers and the whole passenger side quarter replaced. I remember basically buying a whole second car in Fresno at an antique junk yard. The only car I could find anywhere for parts. The painter lived in a place called Jack Ass hill.... No bullshit...... By the time I was done dealing with him.....it's a very fitting place for him.

Il be naked doing some yoga in the pic as well.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2018)

Zamaldelica looks like it's almost ready.


----------



## lokie (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2018)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4127037 View attachment 4127038 View attachment 4127039 View attachment 4127040


Based on the majority of those pics I'm going with trim day.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 25, 2018)

My guess is trich celebration day.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Dude that's an awesome idea...... Il get that done for my new Avi after the season...... Have it parked next to my single plant. I can't believe I've never done that. Then again I haven't had it together and painted for super long. I had to take it back to the painter like 4 times. I had the rockers and the whole passenger side quarter replaced. I remember basically buying a whole second car in Fresno at an antique junk yard. The only car I could find anywhere for parts. The painter lived in a place called Jack Ass hill.... No bullshit...... By the time I was done dealing with him.....it's a very fitting place for him.
> 
> Il be naked doing some yoga in the pic as well.


 Car and weed pics make me think of auto flowers


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Car and weed pics make me think of auto flowers


Lol. The judges are giving that a 7.65 avg.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. The judges are giving that a 7.65 avg.
> View attachment 4127108


 I see the 0 from the East German judge lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I see the 0 from the East German judge lol


It's an 8.0, they liked it best!


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2018)

No, he was just judging the support.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> No, he was *just judging the support* .


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4127117


Better be a cup in there he could use the protection.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @mr sunshine I keep missing you on here homie. What's up with the shopping cart OP this year?


I hardly post nowadays..I'm here though, Watching you guys from a distance. Haven't started any seeds yet. Been hella busy, between work and masterbation I hardly have time for anything. I haven't been planning it but Ill probably throw a few in shopping carts...


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 25, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I hardly post nowadays..I'm here though, Watching you guys from a distance.View attachment 4127152 Haven't started any seeds yet. Been hella busy, between work and masterbation I hardly have time for anything. I haven't been planning it but Ill probably throw a few in shopping carts...


I bet you're ambidextrous aren't you..lol.. 
I am...


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 25, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I bet you're ambidextrous aren't you..lol..
> I am...


My dick would be much straighter if that was the case.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 25, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I hardly post nowadays..I'm here though, Watching you guys from a distance.View attachment 4127155 Haven't started any seeds yet. Been hella busy, between work and masterbation I hardly have time for anything. I haven't been planning it but Ill probably throw a few in shopping carts...


Work is so gay .....hope your masterbation goes good buddy.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Car and weed pics make me think of auto flowers


I see what you did there.

((Bow of seeing what you did there))


@GreatwhiteNorth what's it guna take to get a blinking penis and an emoji that bows?

Thanks Inda


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> ((Bow of seeing what you did there))
> 
> ...


Back in the day we could have animated avatars, but not any more ... I used to rock this


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 26, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Got my experimental "single plant" germing.
> 
> View attachment 4126535
> 
> ...


as long as you grow it in the "Fuq Mi Memorial greenhouse" i'm sure it will be awesome


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> What you see here is 13 truckers in Michigan preventing a guy Jumping off a bridge.
> That is the Detroit-area overpass.
> 
> “This is something that we’ve done for many years,” he told me over the phone. “It’s never really been publicized.”
> ...


i say let the motherfucker jump. why bother to save a fucking useless drama queen? he doesn't want to jump, he wants people to talk him out of jumping, not worth blocking traffic for.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i say let the motherfucker jump. why bother to save a fucking useless drama queen? he doesn't want to jump, he wants people to talk him out of jumping, not worth blocking traffic for.


People suck, and we've got plenty.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i say let the motherfucker jump. why bother to save a fucking useless drama queen? he doesn't want to jump, he wants people to talk him out of jumping, not worth blocking traffic for.





Chunky Stool said:


> People suck, and we've got plenty.


Doctor Phil ain't got shit on you guys.....Let's say the jumper decides to get down using a truck ..... Falls on the truck slips off and hits his head on the center divide and dies anyways. Would we still consider that a success for the negotiator.....or a lawsuit from the drama queens family directed at the trucking company...hhhhhmmmmmmm


My luck I'd jump and fall between the trailers .....at that same moment the air brakes would fail on the truck I landed next to and run my large cumbersome penis over.......Then the engine would lock up on that truck.....so now my penis is stuck under a big rig tire that can't roll..... So they call in a tow truck to free me and my large cumbersome penis......but then the tow trucks hydraulics won't work.....so now their only option is to drag the big rig off my penis......then I'm like ....The tire won't roll ......they say: it will be fine son....... So they start tugging the truck......and all that's left is a huge wet spot that was my penis...... Seeing this I get pissed and pull my cell phone out.....we all know what cops do when they see cell phones....... So after they fire 612 times .....they hit me twice.....once in the testicles ....turning them into a ball of snot on the highway.....the second is just a flesh wound to the face....... I stand up to surrender.....but they see cum dripping from a hole where my genitals use to be .....so they think it's chemical weapons...... Then I'm hit with the taser gun......fall back and strike my head on the ground.......


For the rest of the story

((Click Here))



















@mr sunshine I wish you would just quit your job and be homeless. I'm just sick of you choosing work over strangers on the internet. Please get your priorities straight. -Inda


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> as long as you grow it in the "Fuq Mi Memorial greenhouse" i'm sure it will be awesome


Always naming the greenhouses funny shit each year..... This year I have the Annie house..... I'm actually waiting on a soil delivery now. I like my soil delivered for my single plant.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Doctor Phil ain't got shit on you guys.....Let's say the jumper decides to get down using a truck ..... Falls on the truck slips off and hits his head on the center divide and dies anyways. Would we still consider that a success for the negotiator.....or a lawsuit from the drama queens family directed at the trucking company...hhhhhmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> My luck I'd jump and fall between the trailers .....at that same moment the air brakes would fail on the truck I landed next to and run my large cumbersome penis over.......Then the engine would lock up on that truck.....so now my penis is stuck under a big rig tire that can't roll..... So they call in a tow truck to free me and my large cumbersome penis......but then the tow trucks hydraulics won't work.....so now their only option is to drag the big rig off my penis......then I'm like ....The tire won't roll ......they say: it will be fine son....... So they start tugging the truck......and all that's left is a huge wet spot that was my penis...... Seeing this I get pissed and pull my cell phone out.....we all know what cops do when they see cell phones....... So after they fire 612 times .....they hit me twice.....once in the testicles ....turning them into a ball of snot on the highway.....the second is just a flesh wound to the face....... I stand up to surrender.....but they see cum dripping from a hole where my genitals use to be .....so they think it's chemical weapons...... Then I'm hit with the taser gun......fall back and strike my head on the ground.......
> ...


LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Always naming the greenhouses funny shit each year..... This year I have the Annie house..... I'm actually waiting on a soil delivery now. I like my soil delivered for my single plant.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL


Love that song. I wasn't sure who even sang it. But I just added it to my Musi app on my phone. Me and my brother in law are sitting in the Yukon waiting for soil. We just got done laughing at my ridiculous story above until we were in tears. Yes were high......and yes we played it as loud as my truck could in the middle of Fuck Farms. Thank you for that moment Annie


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Love that song. I wasn't sure who even sang it. But I just added it to my Musi app on my phone. Me and my brother in law are sitting in the Yukon waiting for soil. We just got done laughing at my ridiculous story above until we were in tears. Yes were high......and yes we played it as loud as my truck could in the middle of Fuck Farms. Thank you for that moment Annie


Thank you sweetie for all the laughs you have given me


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 26, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Doctor Phil ain't got shit on you guys.....Let's say the jumper decides to get down using a truck ..... Falls on the truck slips off and hits his head on the center divide and dies anyways. Would we still consider that a success for the negotiator.....or a lawsuit from the drama queens family directed at the trucking company...hhhhhmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> My luck I'd jump and fall between the trailers .....at that same moment the air brakes would fail on the truck I landed next to and run my large cumbersome penis over.......Then the engine would lock up on that truck.....so now my penis is stuck under a big rig tire that can't roll..... So they call in a tow truck to free me and my large cumbersome penis......but then the tow trucks hydraulics won't work.....so now their only option is to drag the big rig off my penis......then I'm like ....The tire won't roll ......they say: it will be fine son....... So they start tugging the truck......and all that's left is a huge wet spot that was my penis...... Seeing this I get pissed and pull my cell phone out.....we all know what cops do when they see cell phones....... So after they fire 612 times .....they hit me twice.....once in the testicles ....turning them into a ball of snot on the highway.....the second is just a flesh wound to the face....... I stand up to surrender.....but they see cum dripping from a hole where my genitals use to be .....so they think it's chemical weapons...... Then I'm hit with the taser gun......fall back and strike my head on the ground.......
> ...


oh, it's all about you and your dick, isn't it?......what about all the poor lot lizards that are going hungry because of that guy?


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh, it's all about you and your dick, isn't it?......what about all the poor lot lizards that are going hungry because of that guy?


That's whole other law suit Roger.





And yes absolutely.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 26, 2018)

Tomorrow I'm going to check on my single seed for the Annie house......If I had lots of clones and babies.The soil would have arrived today and they'd all be in 5 gallon smart pots inside the green houses about 2 feet tall. But since I only have one seed germing .....that's all just me talking. I have a feeling my single bean will hit the dirt tomo.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2018)

@curious2garden 
 
Pop went the weasel..... Il be waiting for you to help me get my single Purple Cock seed in soil.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @curious2garden
> View attachment 4128190
> Pop went the weasel..... Il be waiting for you to help me get my single Purple Cock seed in soil.


LOL


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL


I took a quick peak into one of the towels. I planned on seeing maybe a crack or two. I was surprised to see quarter inch tails already. 

Il be very busy tomo to say the least.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Doctor Phil ain't got shit on you guys.....Let's say the jumper decides to get down using a truck ..... Falls on the truck slips off and hits his head on the center divide and dies anyways. Would we still consider that a success for the negotiator.....or a lawsuit from the drama queens family directed at the trucking company...hhhhhmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> My luck I'd jump and fall between the trailers .....at that same moment the air brakes would fail on the truck I landed next to and run my large cumbersome penis over.......Then the engine would lock up on that truck.....so now my penis is stuck under a big rig tire that can't roll..... So they call in a tow truck to free me and my large cumbersome penis......but then the tow trucks hydraulics won't work.....so now their only option is to drag the big rig off my penis......then I'm like ....The tire won't roll ......they say: it will be fine son....... So they start tugging the truck......and all that's left is a huge wet spot that was my penis...... Seeing this I get pissed and pull my cell phone out.....we all know what cops do when they see cell phones....... So after they fire 612 times .....they hit me twice.....once in the testicles ....turning them into a ball of snot on the highway.....the second is just a flesh wound to the face....... I stand up to surrender.....but they see cum dripping from a hole where my genitals use to be .....so they think it's chemical weapons...... Then I'm hit with the taser gun......fall back and strike my head on the ground.......
> ...


I know, I know... I feel terrible about the whole situation. I feel like I've let down the people I love most. For what? A roof over my head, running water, a bed? Smh, I'll be the first to admit, my dicks gotten soft, mashed patatoes soft. Not to mention the smell, it's just bellowing out of my foreskin. My dick smells like shit, bro.. what were we talking about?


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I know, I know... I feel terrible about the whole situation. I feel like I've let down the people I love most. For what? A roof over my head, running water, a bed? Smh, I'll be the first to admit, my dicks gotten soft, mashed patatoes soft. Not to mention the smell, it's just bellowing out of my foreskin. My dick smells like shit, bro.. what were we talking about?


Il be honest. I thought you were on the meff Sunshine. I was concerned hearing you were working long hours and being a responsible young man. No stories of midget sex or unprotected sex with strangers was also alarming. Then your absence here was just ridiculous and unacceptable. I'm glad to hear you understand how terrible of a person you are for working and not being here. While were on the subject. I've been giving myself lots of strangers lately. Like more than 20 but less than 100. I feel like it's my body so I should be able to explore it. So what if I dress like a half naked scientist and study my own semen samples.....it's nobodies business but mine. It's not like I'm sharing this info with anybody anyways. Kinda like the time I went to my neighbors and.....Wait..... What was the question again?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Il be honest. I thought you were on the meff Sunshine. I was concerned hearing you were working long hours and being a responsible young man. No stories of midget sex or unprotected sex with strangers was also alarming. Then your absence here was just ridiculous and unacceptable. I'm glad to hear you understand how terrible of a person you are for working and not being here. While were on the subject. I've been giving myself lots of strangers lately. Like more than 20 but less than 100. I feel like it's my body so I should be able to explore it. So what if I dress like a half naked scientist and study my own semen samples.....it's nobodies business but mine. It's not like I'm sharing this info with anybody anyways. Kinda like the time I went to my neighbors and.....Wait..... What was the question again?


What kind of reprobate Mr Sunshine was for ignoring us. I think you nailed it.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> What kind of reprobate Mr Sunshine was for ignoring us. I think you nailed it.



Damn right I did Annie. I nailed the shit right out of it.


















Can you please PM me what I nailed....SSSHHHHH -Inda


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Damn right I did Annie. I nailed the shit right out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@mr sunshine


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Damn right I did Annie. I nailed the shit right out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you nailed me. Big deal, you aren't the first and you definitely won't be the last man that nails me.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Yeah, you nailed me. Big deal, you aren't the first and you definitely won't be the last man that nails me.


LOL I think that's why I love you


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Yeah, you nailed me. Big deal, you aren't the first and you definitely won't be the last man that nails me.


I love you Mr. Sunshine.....I wana be deep inside you dog.




NoHomo


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I think that's why I love you


Jinx


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2018)

Good night everyone. I have a very busy day tomorrow. I've gotta wake up early and take care of many many things. Nothing to do with planting multiple freshly germinated seeds. Obviously. I only have one plant.


PENIS!!!!!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm sitting here asshole deep in perlite and Happy Frog. I'm just having an issue getting an erection to hold my stack of solo cups. I like being able to walk though the greenhouse with everything I need. I just stick labels all over my naked body and peel them off as I need them. Solo cups ride my erect cock like a perfect cup deispenser.

Life hack 


P.S I'm sure you guys know where I keep the sharpie for marking the labels.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 28, 2018)

solo cups? really? i was expecting you to need orange homer buckets, at least....


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> solo cups? really? i was expecting you to need orange homer buckets, at least....


Solo cups are a good snug fit right on the tip. Homer buckets are hung from my erect penis by the handle Roger. That's how I carry 3 buckets full of water.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 28, 2018)

ahh, i see now....(now excuse me while i go put my eyes out)


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm sitting here asshole deep in perlite and Happy Frog. I'm just having an issue getting an erection to hold my stack of solo cups. I like being able to walk though the greenhouse with everything I need. I just stick labels all over my naked body and peel them off as I need them. Solo cups ride my erect cock like a perfect cup deispenser.
> 
> Life hack
> 
> ...


Behind your [r]ear? 
SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm sitting here asshole deep in perlite and Happy Frog. I'm just having an issue getting an erection to hold my stack of solo cups. I like being able to walk though the greenhouse with everything I need. I just stick labels all over my naked body and peel them off as I need them. Solo cups ride my erect cock like a perfect cup deispenser.
> 
> Life hack
> 
> ...


You need a cat, they were made for Solo cups


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Behind your [r]ear?
> SH420


Hey I told him he needed a cat. No one listens to me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hey I told him he needed a cat. No one listens to me.


i'm glad no one listens to me, then there are less witnesses when i say something stupid


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Behind your [r]ear?
> SH420


((Cough)).....yes obviously. 













Pulls sharpie out of ass losing cap....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> ((Cough)).....yes obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Pulls sharpie out of ass losing c*r*ap....


Fixed it for ya
SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2018)

Rainmaker 
 
Love it for my single plant misting
 
There's my one and only bean 
 
Same bean obviously ....just a different angle. 


I couldn't imagine doing tons of these. Just this one is nerve racking AF. I hope it turns out good.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2018)

I actually ran into something I've personally never had to deal with. One bean had thrown a root a few inches long and kicked it's shell completely. I still buried it for shits and giggles. After all it's a root.....but I could literally see the little coly's on the end ......I'm curious to see if it pokes it's head. I didn't expect to see such long taps from such a short germ period.


Single plant for me ......I'm helping a friend obviously.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 28, 2018)

So yesterday I was sitting in front of the mirror masterbating


Indacouch said:


> Rainmaker
> View attachment 4128552
> Love it for my single plant misting
> View attachment 4128553
> ...


That looks ready bro. I would dry and cure that, asap.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm hanging it up for outdoors until it goes legal. I'm tired of the work and the cat and mouse games.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm hanging it up for outdoors until it goes legal. I'm tired of the work and the cat and mouse games.


Plenty of logs for you to hide under WB. Don't let breaking multiple laws get in the way of your dreams. I feel like a motivational speaker the last few days.

Sunshine had a job,house, and a regular income.....until I made him realize how foolish he looked for being absent here because he was working....... I think 700 plants on government land is no big task for you.


Can't wait to see them in the daily nugg.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm hanging it up for outdoors until it goes legal. I'm tired of the work and the cat and mouse games.


Agreed. I had one in the greenhouse last year and it was a little nerve wracking. Really sucks not using up that free light and wind.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 28, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Agreed. I had one in the greenhouse last year and it was a little nerve wracking. Really sucks not using up that free light and wind.


Free light is awesome! 

Not being cramped for space is pretty cool too...


----------



## Rolla J (Apr 28, 2018)

Good evening my nuggers. Lol tonight's sesh
Aeriz Pink Kush. 
Just chopped down some blueberry twist yesterday


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> Good evening my nuggers. Lol tonight's sesh
> Aeriz Pink Kush. View attachment 4128708
> Just chopped down some blueberry twist yesterdayView attachment 4128710 View attachment 4128713 View attachment 4128719 View attachment 4128720


Very nice.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Plenty of logs for you to hide under WB. Don't let breaking multiple laws get in the way of your dreams. I feel like a motivational speaker the last few days.
> 
> Sunshine had a job,house, and a regular income.....until I made him realize how foolish he looked for being absent here because he was working....... I think 700 plants on government land is no big task for you.
> 
> ...


Lol. Go big or go home.


I'll admit there is a sort of thrill with the cat and mouse games. It makes you old though. Or maybe it keeps me young. 

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> So yesterday I was sitting in front of the mirror masterbating
> 
> That looks ready bro. I would dry and cure that, asap.


Funny you should say that. I ate mashed potatoes.

Should I microwave it to speed up the drying process?

What would be your suggestion about curing and illegal poaching in Africa?

Thanks....I'm new to all this.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 28, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> Good evening my nuggers. Lol tonight's sesh
> Aeriz Pink Kush. View attachment 4128708
> Just chopped down some blueberry twist yesterdayView attachment 4128710 View attachment 4128713 View attachment 4128719 View attachment 4128720


Looks like that seed has sprouted, transfer it to your growing medium and add calmag.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. Go big or go home.
> 
> 
> I'll admit there is a sort of thrill with the cat and mouse games. It makes you old though. Or maybe it keeps me young.
> ...




I'm guna say it's 50-50.....The beard gets grayer......but the exhilaration makes us feel young. As you know I have all the permits necessary and abide by all the ordinances for whatever city or county I grow in. I still feel at risk because the Feds don't give a fuck about that WB. I grow for a few sick people free of charge. I drive an 83 mile round trip to water my single plant. I don't feel any more comfortable now than I did hiding my first plant 20 years ago.....20 years ago this season to be exact.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I actually ran into something I've personally never had to deal with. One bean had thrown a root a few inches long and kicked it's shell completely. I still buried it for shits and giggles. After all it's a root.....but I could literally see the little coly's on the end ......I'm curious to see if it pokes it's head. I didn't expect to see such long taps from such a short germ period.
> 
> 
> Single plant for me ......I'm helping a friend obviously.


This single small plant in a solo cup should be pretty easy to trim. I think it's getting too much uv, any opinion from the single small plant god?


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Looks like that seed has sprouted, transfer it to your growing medium and add calmag.


Damn your good...... My mind is literally fuckin blown by your genius. 


FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Funny you should say that. I ate mashed potatoes.
> 
> Should I microwave it to speed up the drying process?
> 
> ...


Serious question, have you ever smelled like garlic? One time my dick and balls smelled like garlic. It was gross, went away after a few days. Even after several showers, still smelled. It was like garlic /onions.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> This single small plant in a solo cup should be pretty easy to trim. I think it's getting too much uv, any opinion from the single small plant god?
> View attachment 4128742


That's awesome. I've always wanted to grow a solo cup plant. I am indeed the single plant god. My single plant is slightly larger than yours though. Not nearly as cool.

I assume you have to water that on a daily basis. No?

Another thing that is mind blowing is the root situation in that cup. I'd love to see the root ball when you harvest. Lastly, I'd love to see a side pic of that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Serious question, have you ever smelled like garlic? One time my dick and balls smelled like garlic. It was gross, went away after a few days. Even after several showers, still smelled. It was like garlic /onions.


You like garlic. I eat a lot of it and sometimes and I will be working and swearing and I will reek of garlic.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Serious question, have you ever smelled like garlic? One time my dick and balls smelled like garlic. It was gross, went away after a few days. Even after several showers, still smelled. It was like garlic /onions.


Hhhhmmmmm .....now that you say that.....there was this one time I took some strong antibiotics and it seemed to make my butthole smell like vitamins and a hint of fish.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> You like garlic. I eat a lot of it and sometimes and I will be working and swearing and I will reek of garlic.


Hell yeah, garlic is the best. Yeah, Maybe I eat to much garlic. One time I took a shit and it smelled like weed.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Hell yeah, garlic is the best. Yeah, Maybe I eat to much garlic. One time I took a shit and it smelled like weed.


I pissed green the morning after my 26th birthday. I was terrified and thrilled.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> That's awesome. I've always wanted to grow a solo cup plant. I am indeed the single plant god. My single plant is slightly larger than yours though. Not nearly as cool.
> 
> I assume you have to water that on a daily basis. No?
> 
> Another thing that is mind blowing is the root situation in that cup. I'd love to see the root ball when you harvest. Lastly, I'd love to see a side pic of that.


2x a day watering.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I pissed green the morning after my 26th birthday. I was terrified and thrilled.


A couple weeks ago my head started peeling, probably because I've been using hair conditioner as lube for my penis pump. Foreskin got all swollen and the head hella peeled. I was wiping my cock with a white towel and it was turning yellow, So much dead skin. It took two days (4 showers) and hard scrubbing to completely take off all of that shit. I have no idea why I'm telling you this.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> 2x a day watering.


I use to start in 3gal smarts..... I'd have to soak em morning and late afternoon. Now I use 5 gal and bury them into the giant pots when they need daily waterings. I was honestly guna say ....are you watering morning and night ....lol 

Be sure to keep us updated on it.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> A couple weeks ago my head started peeling, probably because I've been using hair conditioner as lube for my penis pump. Foreskin got all swollen and the head hella peeled. I was wiping my cock with a white towel and it was turning yellow, So much dead skin. It took two days (4 showers) and hard scrubbing to completely take off all of that shit. I have no idea why I'm telling you this.


One time I got the super glue and lotion mixed up and well it was a sticky situation. But it really improved my grip.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> A couple weeks ago my head started peeling, probably because I've been using hair conditioner as lube for my penis pump. Foreskin got all swollen and the head hella peeled. I was wiping my cock with a white towel and it was turning yellow, So much dead skin. It took two days (4 showers) and hard scrubbing to completely take off all of that shit. I have no idea why I'm telling you this.


Both my lizards just got done shedding. They look awesome and the colors are so vibrant. I bet your penis looks amazing.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Serious question, have you ever smelled like garlic? One time my dick and balls smelled like garlic. It was gross, went away after a few days. Even after several showers, still smelled. It was like garlic /onions.


True story: back in grad school I was living with the future Mrs. I come home feeling exceptionally randy one day, she's already home and I turn on the charm. Get her in bed, go down on her and smell strong garlic. I love garlic so it doesn't bother me but the scientist kicks in and I ask if she had Italian for lunch. She's totally embarrassed, but did say she and her pals had garlic pizza. To this day, if I smell garlic on her cooch I mention it. There is science behind it, mijo


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> A couple weeks ago my head started peeling, probably because I've been using hair conditioner as lube for my penis pump. Foreskin got all swollen and the head hella peeled. I was wiping my cock with a white towel and it was turning yellow, So much dead skin. It took two days (4 showers) and hard scrubbing to completely take off all of that shit. I have no idea why I'm telling you this.


Betcha the pecker is bigger than it was though, right?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> True story: back in grad school I was living with the future Mrs. I come home feeling exceptionally randy one day, she's already home and I turn on the charm. Get her in bed, go down on her and smell strong garlic. I love garlic so it doesn't bother me but the scientist kicks in and I ask if she had Italian for lunch. She's totally embarrassed, but did say she and her pals had garlic pizza. To this day, if I smell garlic on her cooch I mention it. There is science behind it, mijo


My ex was Italian/Mexican and she loved garlic. That was when I discovered you can actually smell garlic coming thru someone's pores. The following day.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Hell yeah, garlic is the best. Yeah, Maybe I eat to much garlic. One time I took a shit and it smelled like weed.


Sometimes my pits will smell like weed if I eat a lot of cannabis edibles.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Both my lizards just got done shedding. They look awesome and the colors are so vibrant. I bet your penis looks amazing.


It looked like I waxed my head, super shiny.


Singlemalt said:


> Betcha the pecker is bigger than it was though, right?


Yeah, when I was 16 I ran dick first into a steel wire. Caught me right across my dick. It felt kinda numb and it swelled a little. I eventually went to the Dr and he sent me to a urologist. The urologist said I had some scar tissue that needed to be broken up. He prescribed me a penis pump and gave me a shot in the dick every 2 weeks. When the needle penetrated my shaft you could hear a pop. Anyways, I got better fairly fast, I was 16 and I had a medical grade penis pump. I was on top of the world.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Sometimes my pits will smell like weed if I eat a lot of cannabis edibles.


When I pissed green .....I had eaten just as much as I smoked .....it was fun ....we kept it to just a QP that evening.....we wanted to be somewhat curteous in the non smoking room after all.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 28, 2018)

"Funny you should say that. I ate mashed potatoes.

Should I microwave it to speed up the drying process?

What would be your suggestion about curing and illegal poaching in Africa?

Thanks....I'm new to all this."



why would you want to dry out mashed potatoes?
do it.
don't do it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 29, 2018)

is there legal poaching in Africa? just wondering if the modifier is necessary


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is there legal poaching in Africa? just wondering if the modifier is necessary


If it’s legal, is it still poaching...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 29, 2018)

only these

its a big problem


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 29, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> If it’s legal, is it still poaching...


It's hunting .....








Good morning everyone....


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. Go big or go home.
> 
> 
> I'll admit there is a sort of thrill with the cat and mouse games. It makes you old though. Or maybe it keeps me young.
> ...


You know you're really old when you are in a completely legal state and you don't grow outdoors because and there are many reasons. 

Now I'm off to the ballgame after I pick up my Wine Club release at the local Winery. @Dr.Amber Trichome wish you could meet up today! It's a perfect day for ball, beer and peanuts at the JetHawks (http://www.jethawks.com)


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Looks like that seed has sprouted, transfer it to your growing medium and add calmag.


LOL ++ rep


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 29, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm guna say it's 50-50.....The beard gets grayer......but the exhilaration makes us feel young. As you know I have all the permits necessary and abide by all the ordinances for whatever city or county I grow in. I still feel at risk because the Feds don't give a fuck about that WB. I grow for a few sick people free of charge. I drive an 83 mile round trip to water my single plant. I don't feel any more comfortable now than I did hiding my first plant 20 years ago.....20 years ago this season to be exact.


I was thinking about this comment again. I only grow for personal and to help sick people.

I try not to ever grow enough to be close to fed level. 

I believe in what I do and will stand tall in court if I get popped. I also believe there is a chance to beat it. There have been cases where people won on the bases of medical even though there was no medical laws.

As long as you know you are right in your heart that is all that matters.


curious2garden said:


> You know you're really old when you are in a completely legal state and you don't grow outdoors because and there are many reasons.
> 
> Now I'm off to the ballgame after I pick up my Wine Club release at the local Winery. @Dr.Amber Trichome wish you could meet up today! It's a perfect day for ball, beer and peanuts at the JetHawks (http://www.jethawks.com)


I wouldn't know. I've never known what it's like to grow legally. I hope to some day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was thinking about this comment again. I only grow for personal and to help sick people.
> 
> I try not to ever grow enough to be close to fed level.
> 
> ...


Jury Nullification - but you'd need a sympathetic jury for them to go through with it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Jury Nullification - but you'd need a sympathetic jury for them to go through with it.


I think it possible here. Hemp is legal and like 70% want pot legal as well. Simple possession is a ticket non. The idea of legalization was brought up to save the state pension. The governor turned the idea down. He doesn't want to do what the people want.

There have been numerous medical and recreational bills and they haven't voted on one yet. If one makes it to vote I'm sure it will pass.


----------



## bulla (Apr 29, 2018)

I have been growing WW for a few years in and outdoors ... Short plant about 5 foot bushy and gets you very high . Easy to grow and clone . Smoke it and get ready to do something cause it wont put you on the couch it will have you cleaning house


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2018)

bulla said:


> I have been growing WW for a few years in and outdoors ... Short plant about 5 foot bushy and gets you very high . Easy to grow and clone . Smoke it and get ready to do something cause it wont put you on the couch it will have you cleaning house


Neat


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 29, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I think it possible here. Hemp is legal and like 70% want pot legal as well. Simple possession is a ticket non. The idea of legalization was brought up to save the state pension. The governor turned the idea down. He doesn't want to do what the people want.
> 
> There have been numerous medical and recreational bills and they haven't voted on one yet. If one makes it to vote I'm sure it will pass.


There's your answer WB ......just say your a hemp farmer. Have your wife make you a lion cloth out of some MJ plants. Just wear that every time you tend the garden. What could they say if you told them your just a simple hemp farmer......as you stand in front of LEO's wearing a nice assless loin cloth......and if your wife sizes you up just right....she can make the lion cloth cover the sausage and most of the beans.......you always want a bit of bean hanging out in these situations.



I tend my garden asshole naked.....nobody wants to deal with a naked guy.






EDIT- and for all you disgusting weirdos. I tend my gardens naked to keep the LEO's at bay....and because I don't want my plants getting some weird reaction from my laundry detergent........... I don't do it because I like the way the leafs feel when they brush my junk as I walk past.....definitely not that......just wanted to clear that up.


@mr sunshine good night friend.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 29, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Agreed. I had one in the greenhouse last year and it was a little nerve wracking. Really sucks not using up that free light and wind.


I know the feeling of having one in the green house.....gives me the HEEBIE GEEBIES.


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Apr 30, 2018)

Driving to Fuck Farms to see if my single seed is popping it's head yet......and check my tomato clones.



Morning everyone.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Driving to Fuck Farms to see if my single seed is popping it's head yet......and check my tomato clones.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone.


mornin


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Driving to Fuck Farms to see if my single seed is popping it's head yet......and check my tomato clones.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone.


Howdy


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Howdy


good to see ya around mate


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 30, 2018)

So I arrived at Fuck Farms Inc.....and to my surprise the beans that kicked their shell completely while still in the napkin popped up first. I know it's them because I drew pubic hairs all over the rim of the solo cup. So I put my mini green house together, wet all of them down and put them out for direct morning sun and indirect afternoon. 


Sorry I'm talking in plurals above. I honestly only have one plant. Sorry if I misled anyone.

My apologies.




srh88 said:


> Howdy


How you been SR?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So I arrived at Fuck Farms Inc.....and to my surprise the beans that kicked their shell completely while still in the napkin popped up first. I know it's them because I drew pubic hairs all over the rim of the solo cup. So I put my mini green house together, wet all of them down and put them out for direct morning sun and indirect afternoon.
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm talking in plurals above. I honestly only have one plant. Sorry if I misled anyone.
> ...


Pretty good man. Its finally warm and and almost time to break out the 13 piece patio set


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 30, 2018)

Me and lil Inda play a game where we make shapes out of potatoe chips.

 

We screamed Donald Trump at the same time.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Me and lil Inda play a game where we make shapes out of potatoe chips.
> 
> View attachment 4129629
> 
> We screamed Donald Trump at the same time.


If the nose were a little longer @cannabineer


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> If the nose were a little longer @cannabineer


A lot longer; that chip must have adequacy issues


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> A lot longer; that chip must have adequacy issues


::sniff::


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> ::sniff::


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 30, 2018)

7 leaving FF Inc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You know you're really old when you are in a completely legal state and you don't grow outdoors because and there are many reasons.
> 
> Now I'm off to the ballgame after I pick up my Wine Club release at the local Winery. @Dr.Amber Trichome wish you could meet up today! It's a perfect day for ball, beer and peanuts at the JetHawks (http://www.jethawks.com)


Sorry I missed u! I just got into town yesterday and been scrambling to find a place . I snatched the first one I liked . I had no time to be picky. It’s pretty sweet though. I got lucky! Just sealing the deal up tomorrow and moving our shit in by the end of the week! Then I can kick back for a week before work starts up.


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2018)

.... Alarm has been trying to wake me up for 8 minutes now. I've got some epic morning wood and lots to do......guess I better go uncover the babies before the sun comes up....gotta hurry back to get lil Inda to school to. I'm not looking forward to getting out of this warm bed.......... Here we go 


7 when I left yesterday......any guesses on how many this morning?

I'm guna say 16 

Morning everyone.


----------



## SSGrower (May 1, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> .... Alarm has been trying to wake me up for 8 minutes now. I've got some epic morning wood and lots to do......guess I better go uncover the babies before the sun comes up....gotta hurry back to get lil Inda to school to. I'm not looking forward to getting out of this warm bed.......... Here we go
> 
> 
> 7 when I left yesterday......any guesses on how many this morning?
> ...


Twenty (One)?


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Twenty (One)?


(One) .......

You win regardless.


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Twenty (One)?


Dude ......you need to go play the lottery ASAP....lol


----------



## SSGrower (May 1, 2018)

Rather be lucky than good.


----------



## Indacouch (May 2, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Rather be lucky than good.


Dude you literally nailed it yesterday. I stopped by to put the blanket over them last night and your guess was exact.....lol 

I have a feeling lots happen over night though. I'm headed there now to water my tomatoes and check my single Annie house beans ......I mean bean.


----------



## SSGrower (May 2, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Dude you literally nailed it yesterday. I stopped by to put the blanket over them last night and your guess was exact.....lol
> 
> I have a feeling lots happen over night though. I'm headed there now to water my tomatoes and check my single Annie house beans ......I mean bean.


See, if I were good you'ld come to expect a high level of performance out of me every time. If you're good you have to keep expectations low by intentionally ducking up sometimes. Set the expectation low and over achieve.


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Rather be lucky than good.


You do not know how many times we said that during neurosurgery LOL


----------



## Indacouch (May 2, 2018)

They all decided to come out and play.


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> They all decided to come out and play.


I'm assuming your one seed was actually a litter


----------



## Indacouch (May 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm assuming your one seed was actually a litter


No no no of course not ....no way ....I was talking about shooting some hoops with the neighbor kids.


Gotta go .....





((Act cool,,,,,,run away))


----------



## Indacouch (May 2, 2018)

So I picked up a few awesome steaks from the family butcher shop. 

Won't let me upload pics though....so sad


----------



## Indacouch (May 3, 2018)

My tomato clones are on a mission. I'm headed up to get them settled in their spots until I have to pot them up. Then I have to get my single bean and move it into it's new full sun location. Good thing I only have one to mess with. Then it's time to hit the valve and fill up the gravity system for the first time this year. I'm actually having another tank brought in for my new tomato house. Anyways, gotta make sure everything is in working order and not plugged or chewed up in any way.

Good morning my nuggers


----------



## Indacouch (May 3, 2018)

The neighbor says he has something I may be interested in .....we were talking about baby tomatos ...... So I'm on my way to his place to see what it is.


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> The neighbor says he has something I may be interested in .....we were talking about baby tomatos ...... So I'm on my way to his place to see what it is.


 I await your report with ... well ...


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> My tomato clones are on a mission. I'm headed up to get them settled in their spots until I have to pot them up. Then I have to get my single bean and move it into it's new full sun location. Good thing I only have one to mess with. Then it's time to hit the valve and fill up the gravity system for the first time this year. I'm actually having another tank brought in for my new tomato house. Anyways, gotta make sure everything is in working order and not plugged or chewed up in any way.
> 
> Good morning my nuggers


LOL behind the curve, my tomatoes already have 4 fruit growing on one and a couple on the other. Early girl remains without fruit, wtf. Your tomatoes are slacking ;D of course while everyone is happy harvesting bushels in August my plants will be dead and my garden will only be suitable for tumbleweeds and snakes.

So make tomatoes while the @mr sunshine 's, is what I always say.


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL behind the curve, my tomatoes already have 4 fruit growing on one and a couple on the other. Early girl remains without fruit, wtf. Your tomatoes are slacking ;D of course while everyone is happy harvesting bushels in August my plants will be dead and my garden will only be suitable for tumbleweeds and snakes.
> 
> So make tomatoes while the @mr sunshine 's, is what I always say.


el sistema Señor Sol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

i like the spinners on the weed cart, where can i get some for my truck?


----------



## Indacouch (May 3, 2018)

So he had a nursery style green house in the box with an extra skin for 100$. I'm actually kinda stoked to get it ..... I can control everything a lot easier for the baby tomato plants. I think one of my light boards would fit perfectly spanning the top two shelfs for future activities. I looked online and anything similar was around 500 give or take....extra skin alone was 90$ online .....so pretty cool deal.


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 3, 2018)

Some random no named seed i planted 6mo ago. Purply, smell makes your mouth water, was a bitch to trim its so spindly and small yield. Better be good damnit! : D


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4130520
> Some random no named seed i planted 6mo ago. Purply, smell makes your mouth water, was a bitch to trim its so spindly and small yield. Better be good damnit! : D


looks yummy

aren't the unknowns so much fun to do


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4130520
> Some random no named seed i planted 6mo ago. Purply, smell makes your mouth water, was a bitch to trim its so spindly and small yield. Better be good damnit! : D


 Color-wise it makes me think of a semiprecious stone called unakite ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 3, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> looks yummy
> 
> aren't the unknowns so much fun to do


Sometimes. 

I've had fire before and I've had the worst hermie ever last time. Looked like it was covered with lime green sesame seeds. Caught it just in time.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Sometimes.
> 
> I've had fire before and I've had the worst hermie ever last time. Looked like it was covered with lime green sesame seeds. Caught it just in time.


i have a blast with unknowns. I never know what i'm gonna get. Had good luck this season 3 out of 4 finished. The 4th became my own little practice arena cause i was the one that caused it's screw up so to speak. The beautiful ones i document. I even documented my screw up just for the hell of it....it will be goods seasoning


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 3, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i have a blast with unknowns. I never know what i'm gonna get. Had good luck this season 3 out of 4 finished. The 4th became my own little practice arena cause i was the one that caused it's screw up so to speak. The beautiful ones i document. I even documented my screw up just for the hell of it....it will be goods seasoning


Oh, I hear ya.

I ran a bagseed from a Colo dispensary once. Said it was Trainwreck. I once talked to the guy who made the original Trainwreck in a chat room once and told he me an accidental S-1 isn't going to be Trainwreck. Which I knew.

But whatever it was, it was fucking fire!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oh, I hear ya.
> 
> I ran a bagseed from a Colo dispensary once. Said it was Trainwreck. I once talked to the guy who made the original Trainwreck in a chat room once and told he me an accidental S-1 isn't going to be Trainwreck. Which I knew.
> 
> But whatever it was, it was fucking fire!


i love those surprises like that......

this screw up i did is turning into a S-1 series, rather surprised at it.......and also how it turned out.....nice strong bud sites, smell very citrusy, i've tasted it too....very smooth, kinda stuff that would just lay ya back in the seat as it were. Over the period of time i've been drying it, i've notice the seeds slowly coming out which is welcomed surprise even for me.....

now the other one i documented on here it has a small issue with Ca, but i finished it off....think every time i've given a sample to someone, it just knocks there socks off......even does me......gave my wife a little she became the giggle box from hell....think she laughed at everything after she had some, next thing i know....no pain,no twitchiness, and it just lays her back...at least that's what she tell me anyways when i get home from work......i got pictures of both of them, just to give you an idea.....my growing methods are a little out of the ordinary for some, just fyi.....


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4130520
> Some random no named seed i planted 6mo ago. Purply, smell makes your mouth water, was a bitch to trim its so spindly and small yield. Better be good damnit! : D


So pretty!


----------



## Indacouch (May 3, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4130520
> Some random no named seed i planted 6mo ago. Purply, smell makes your mouth water, was a bitch to trim its so spindly and small yield. Better be good damnit! : D


Looks good Dia.


----------



## Indacouch (May 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> So pretty!



I know right.....you should see her bud pics above.


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I know right.....you should see her bud pics above.


 ::: runs away


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Color-wise it makes me think of a semiprecious stone called unakite ...


Looks like a rock my Dad called "Leaverite".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

your dad's a funny guy. that's a geology joke, for identifying useless shit. usually attractive, but still useless...


----------



## mr sunshine (May 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I know right.....you should see her bud pics above.


Still trying to take what's mine, huh?


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 3, 2018)

bulla said:


> I have been growing WW for a few years in and outdoors ... Short plant about 5 foot bushy and gets you very high . Easy to grow and clone . Smoke it and get ready to do something cause it wont put you on the couch it will have you cleaning house


What breeder? I've grown from multiple breeders and they ranged from indica to sativa. 

One of my favorites is from seedsman. That Brazilian sativa really shines through.

Dinafem is ok but leans indica. 

I've grown others from various breeders. I like some of them and some I dont. 

Though I can smell and taste a ww everytime no matter the breeder.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> There's your answer WB ......just say your a hemp farmer. Have your wife make you a lion cloth out of some MJ plants. Just wear that every time you tend the garden. What could they say if you told them your just a simple hemp farmer......as you stand in front of LEO's wearing a nice assless loin cloth......and if your wife sizes you up just right....she can make the lion cloth cover the sausage and most of the beans.......you always want a bit of bean hanging out in these situations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. You got to have a permit to grow it here. Its supposed to be for anyone to get but it's crooked. You have to know the right people.

Ah screw it. I've always done what I wanted anyways. 

I hate authority.


----------



## Indacouch (May 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. You got to have a permit to grow it here. Its supposed to be for anyone to get but it's crooked. You have to know the right people.
> 
> Ah screw it. I've always done what I wanted anyways.
> 
> I hate authority.


That's the spirit.


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I know right.....you should see her bud pics above.


LOL she really is. I mean the buds really are.......

Hey there's a taco


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. You got to have a permit to grow it here. Its supposed to be for anyone to get but it's crooked. You have to know the right people.
> 
> Ah screw it. I've always done what I wanted anyways.
> 
> I hate authority.


I have no issues with authority. I just hate corruption, Welcome to Los Angeles and fuck you sigh......


----------



## Indacouch (May 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL she really is. I mean the buds really are.......
> 
> Hey there's a taco


Dia is my only flirt .....She explained/suggested electric trimmers to me when I was new...... Ever since then we've had a pretty strong relationship. I know she loves all the license plate pics I take for her. Pretty sure she has em all framed above her fireplace. I've said Hi to her at least 412 times on here Annie..........pretty serious stuff if ya ask me.


((Run away before Dia see's))





Did you say taco?


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I have no issues with authority. I just hate corruption, Welcome to Los Angeles and fuck you sigh......


I just don't think anyone has a right to tell me how to live, what I put in my body of what I grow.

I get what you are saying. All the shady under the table stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I just don't think anyone has a right to tell me how to live, what I put in my body of what I grow.
> 
> I get what you are saying. All the shady under the table stuff.


Ahh the stories I could tell, corruption. It's who you know


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 3, 2018)

When you're an outlaw for 50 years, you just get used to it.

It's someone else's point of view based on a crock of shit anyway.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

the fuck does this even mean? Mexican style Spanish rice¿
qué?


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the fuck does this even mean? Mexican style Spanish rice¿
> qué?
> View attachment 4130856


Canned rice? WTF


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh the stories I could tell, corruption. It's who you know


Lol. Thats what I said at the start. It's who you know. Or who you blow.


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I have no issues with authority. I just hate corruption, Welcome to Los Angeles and fuck you sigh......


YEah, I have never been one for authority, and my 5 year old is even worse than me.
I don't call people by job titles, like doctor or reverend or captain or shit like that, you have a fucking name.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh the stories I could tell, corruption. It's who you know





tangerinegreen555 said:


> When you're an outlaw for 50 years, you just get used to it.
> 
> It's someone else's point of view based on a crock of shit anyway.


I've even been targeted by corrupt police that are now in federal prison.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Canned rice? WTF


i'll probably eat it, because i'm a cheap fuck and won't waste food unless its really bad, but i bought it for the label....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

the first guy i grew with back in 1982 had been doing it for a long time, and was hooked up with the local authorities already. i was just happy to have someone teaching me, and the ten foot plus plants he was growing seemed like magic to me (they still would).
so about a week into harvest he tells me to take a ride with him. we drive about 10 miles out into the middle of bumfuq, and stop. he hands me a pistol, tells me to sit still and shut up, and not to shoot anyone unless they start shooting first.....now its not so magical all of the sudden......big white car pulls up a few minutes later, and the sheriff gets out...they talk a few minutes, my buddy loads a big heavy bag into the sheriffs trunk, and he drives away. my friend got back in the truck, looked at me, and said "taxes"....not sure what the rate was, but the bag looked pretty heavy


----------



## Indacouch (May 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh the stories I could tell, corruption. It's who you know





whitebb2727 said:


> I've even been targeted by corrupt police that are now in federal prison.



Swim was young and dumb. Swim was pulled over on the back roads with lots of very illegal and very expensive guns. Swim shit his pants knowing he was done for. Then to swims surprise the police took the guns and told swim to go home. The Sargent told swim--- Since you have no record were guna confiscate these weapons at let you go.....but if you try to dispute the seizure in any way I will forward the case to the DA.....Swim said 

Swim then noticed a regular truck pull up and they loaded the guns into the cab.....as soon as it left, they uncuffed swim and let him go. Swim never heard anything about it again. Swim now knows they took those weapons for themselves. Swim thanked God for crooked cops. Were talkin Evil SK's,AK pistols and very tiny pistol grip shotties.







tangerinegreen555 said:


> When you're an outlaw for 50 years, you just get used to it.
> 
> It's someone else's point of view based on a crock of shit anyway.


I wish you lived closer.....


((Bow to 50 year outlaw))


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 4, 2018)

@Indababes
Not a plate but...hehe


----------



## Indacouch (May 4, 2018)

My body tickles.......((run away))


Stop .....look back ......((run faster))



Hehe


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2018)

ok why am i awake at this hour

oh yeah work, crap.....and it's star wars day too......double crap....

welp time to go make the dead presidents, gotta keep the lights on, and the food on the table....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

oh yeah, i forgot star wars day, 
may the 4th be with you


----------



## Indacouch (May 4, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ok why am i awake at this hour
> 
> oh yeah work, crap.....and it's star wars day too......double crap....
> 
> welp time to go make the dead presidents, gotta keep the lights on, and the food on the table....


You should forget the dead presidents...... Go after the non president. A pocket full of those are much more fun.....and it keeps the lights on and momma happy much much longer.

Have a good day dude.


----------



## Indacouch (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh yeah, i forgot star wars day,
> may the 4th be with you


I see what you did there.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 4, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> @Indababes
> Not a plate but...hehe
> View attachment 4131019


Ummmmm, I'm standing right here.
I thought we were only swinging with black guys?


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (May 4, 2018)

@curious2garden 


Does Sheri's berries ring a bell?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> You should forget the dead presidents...... Go after the non president. A pocket full of those are much more fun.....and it keeps the lights on and momma happy much much longer.
> 
> Have a good day dude.


thanks man, wish i could go after the non presidents, but unfortunately the power company doesn't take those...lol

ugh still got an hr and a half left....i'm so ready for a beer and a good smoke........


----------



## bulla (May 4, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> What breeder? I've grown from multiple breeders and they ranged from indica to sativa.
> 
> One of my favorites is from seedsman. That Brazilian sativa really shines through.
> 
> ...


I get all my seeds from nirvana I have never had a problem with them i'm looking into a few other places I like what they have


----------



## SSGrower (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh yeah, i forgot star wars day,
> may the 4th be with you


I wondered why "they" were out in force today. LOL fuck, must have seen 20 shirts today.
 
I got your imidoclopions er whatever, feeling the force flow through me...


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh yeah, i forgot star wars day,
> may the 4th be with you


 

SH420


----------



## dstroy (May 5, 2018)




----------



## dstroy (May 5, 2018)

One of them started making babies but only on like 3 buds?? so I cut it down. Green lil shits.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 5, 2018)

bulla said:


> I get all my seeds from nirvana I have never had a problem with them i'm looking into a few other places I like what they have


That's just the seed bank. I asked for specific breeders.


----------



## dstroy (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (May 6, 2018)

Good morning everyone. I'm off to "Clean" some stuff behind the ranch house today.


@Bareback where you been dude?


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's just the seed bank. I asked for specific breeders.


Doesn't Nirvana grow all its own seeds? When I bought from them they did.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Doesn't Nirvana grow all its own seeds? When I bought from them they did.


Yes. You are correct. I don't know what I was thinking. Guess I was high.


----------



## Indacouch (May 6, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yes. You are correct. I don't know what I was thinking. Guess I was high.


Damn it WB ...... What were you thinking coming on a pot forum high.


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yes. You are correct. I don't know what I was thinking. Guess I was high.


LOL I do that all the f'n time! Thought I was the only one  Was it that Bubba? 


Indacouch said:


> Damn it WB ...... What were you thinking coming on a pot forum high.


I know right! The NERVE


----------



## Indacouch (May 6, 2018)

Hello srh88












My timing was off ..... @srh88


----------



## Bareback (May 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm off to "Clean" some stuff behind the ranch house today.
> 
> 
> @Bareback where you been dude?


I've been working 12 hour days , so I just haven't had a lot of time. 

Thanks for thinking about me, and not in a homo way.

Penis


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Hello srh88
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy


----------



## Indacouch (May 6, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Howdy


You messed it all up ........


Spose to be a surprise......but you read incredibly fast so I missed you .......then I had to @ you instead......




Nice to see you though


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> You messed it all up ........
> 
> 
> Spode to be a surprise......but you read incredibly fast so I missed you .......then I had to @ you instead......
> ...


Lol you too. Hope your one tomato plant is treating you nicely


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2018)

I hope your tomatoes are all seedless.


----------



## Indacouch (May 6, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Lol you too. Hope your one tomato plant is treating you nicely


Ahhh ya know..... Drinking lots of water and acting like an attention whore....... Couldn't imagine these guys who end up with around 105 or so keepers......props to them 




The plants doing good to.


Hehe


----------



## Indacouch (May 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> I hope your tomatoes are all seedless.


This year I'm hoping for a few seeded tomatos........Just certain ones though


----------



## Indacouch (May 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I've been working 12 hour days , so I just haven't had a lot of time.
> 
> Thanks for thinking about me, and not in a homo way.
> 
> Penis



I think about all my Nuggers.

Il try to keep the NoHomo thing in mind when thinking of you.......sorry up until now.


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Ahhh ya know..... Drinking lots of water and acting like an attention whore....... Couldn't imagine these guys who end up with around 105 or so keepers......props to them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


105 tomato plants... Way too many. Must know a busy farmers market.


Indacouch said:


> This year I'm hoping for a few seeded tomatos........Just certain ones though


If you create the perfect tomato.. let me know. I'll grow some and let you know how the pasta sauce comes out


----------



## Indacouch (May 6, 2018)

srh88 said:


> 105 tomato plants... Way too many. Must know a busy farmers market.
> 
> If you create the perfect tomato.. let me know. I'll grow some and let you know how the pasta sauce comes out


Of course ......love me some pasta


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Of course ......love me some pasta


We can get all loaded up on pasta and ride the Fucks into the sunset


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2018)

srh88 said:


> 105 tomato plants... Way too many. Must know a busy farmers market.
> 
> If you create the perfect tomato.. let me know. I'll grow some and let you know how the pasta sauce comes out


It's that Italian side that's so infuriating yet generous and knows a great 'mater sauce, sigh.... an enigma unto me


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's that Italian side that's so infuriating yet generous and knows a great 'mater sauce, sigh.... an enigma unto me


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2018)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4132129


LOL see, exactly what I meant.


----------



## Bareback (May 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I think about all my Nuggers.
> 
> Il try to keep the NoHomo thing in mind when thinking of you.......sorry up until now.


Aww it's ok I don't mind. Seeing your one finely trimmed nugg kinda gives me a boner sometimes, so I guess we're even.


----------



## Indacouch (May 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Aww it's ok I don't mind. Seeing your one finely trimmed nugg kinda gives me a boner sometimes, so I guess we're even.


Fuck yeah we are ...... 


Speaking of which. I just picked up a case of these babies and a taco truck burrito.
 

I'm guna eat and stuff a bunch with TOBACCY for my buddy ....he's having a party at his tattoo shop and needs a 12 set ASAP .......I'm on it.

five bucks per cone just to put three different kinds of tobacco in them..... Quick line of candle wax....a pinch of TOBACCO keef and a few flavors of my home grown tobacco.


----------



## Bareback (May 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Fuck yeah we are ......
> 
> 
> Speaking of which. I just picked up a case of these babies and a taco truck burrito.
> ...


Five bucks....... sounds like a bargain, I'll take two.


Dude if I ever get in almond country, I'm coming to hang out with you and your sis. ( Because I know you always roll her those multi flavored keef/ oil/ tobbacy smokes.)


----------



## Bareback (May 6, 2018)

Hey Annie how are doing this weekend? Hugs and kisses.

Hey to the rest of our 44 penis group too.


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hey Annie how are doing this weekend? Hugs and kisses.
> 
> Hey to the rest of our 44 penis group too.


I'm good hun, thanks, looking at taking the doggies down to the local taqueria for nachos!


----------



## Bareback (May 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm good hun, thanks, looking at taking the doggies down to the local taqueria for nachos!


Hahaha I'm sitting here eating kettle corn with my wife's dog. He loves me when I have food.


----------



## Bareback (May 6, 2018)

Here's a pic of Sir Henry, my wife's true love. He just got a haircut last week.


----------



## Indacouch (May 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Five bucks....... sounds like a bargain, I'll take two.
> 
> 
> Dude if I ever get in almond country, I'm coming to hang out with you and your sis. ( Because I know you always roll her those multi flavored keef/ oil/ tobbacy smokes.)


Buy 2 get 2 just for you..< rhyme


We'll be here.....and your more than welcome anytime.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Here's a pic of Sir Henry, my wife's true love. He just got a haircut last week.


that dog looks like hes up to some shit....keep an eye on your stash


----------



## Bareback (May 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that dog looks like hes up to some shit....keep an eye on your stash


Yeah he's about to jump off a recliner and bite my ankle


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Yeah he's about to jump off a recliner and bite my ankle


Next time share the caramel corn.


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Next time share the caramel corn.


Corn on the cob dipped in caramel. Like a caramel apple.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 6, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Corn on the cob dipped in caramel. Like a caramel apple.


wonder if you can do that with popcorn on the cob, then pop it?......i foresee possible caramel burns and cob shrapnel wounds in the future....


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wonder if you can do that with popcorn on the cob, then pop it?......i foresee possible caramel burns and cob shrapnel wounds in the future....


Is popcorn on the cob a thing? Lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 6, 2018)

its got to be at some point.....
i've seen it for sale from time to time, usually at farmers markets, but it doesn't seem like a popular item


----------



## Indacouch (May 6, 2018)

Successful delivery......time to get ready for the week.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I do that all the f'n time! Thought I was the only one  Was it that Bubba?
> 
> I know right! The NERVE


I don't remember. I finished a few that came from secret santa.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 6, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Is popcorn on the cob a thing? Lol


Yes. I did it as a kid. Now they have whole cobs in a bag you throw in a microwave.


----------



## Indacouch (May 6, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yes. I did it as a kid. Now they have whole cobs in a bag you throw in a microwave.
> View attachment 4132338


I've never seen those before. I'd get one for the lil guys if I seen em.

Il just stick em in a drill and make lil Inda and momma try to eat em....once their done breaking there teeth and fussing with it. Il just pick up the popcorn and put it in a bowl like normal.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I've never seen those before. I'd get one for the lil guys if I seen em.
> 
> Il just stick em in a drill and make lil Inda and momma try to eat em....once their done breaking there teeth and fussing with it. Il just pick up the popcorn and put it in a bowl like normal.


Plant some from a bag that you pop on the stove. It grows just like regular corn. 

There are instructions in the web how to make it. 

I haven't done it in years but I think I will with the kids.

I'll even dip it in caramel.


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'll even dip it in caramel.


Nice! 

Next project... Caramel creamed corn


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yes. I did it as a kid. Now they have whole cobs in a bag you throw in a microwave.
> View attachment 4132338


I need it


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2018)

I love popcorn but I hate it. I always get the little skins caught in my throat.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> I love popcorn but I hate it. I always get the little skins caught in my throat.


That sucks ass when high as hell.


----------



## Indacouch (May 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> I love popcorn but I hate it. I always get the little skins caught in my throat.


Seems like salty shit always fucks with the throat.......hehe 


Morning everyone.


----------



## Bareback (May 7, 2018)

My grandpa used to grow popcorn for us when I was a little kid. 

I was high as hell last night eating that kettle corn and a big husk grabbed my tongue, it felt like I was trying to eat a hermit crab alive..... don't ask how I know how that feels.


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Seems like salty shit always fucks with the throat.......hehe
> 
> 
> Morning everyone.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2018)

mornin

hope everyone had a decent weekend


----------



## Indacouch (May 7, 2018)

Guys/Gals I just learned from some experts noobs. I had no idea that a plant that was overwatered and overdosed on N should be flushed and everything will be fine.

See I always thought the course of action for an overwatered plant with severe N tox would be to let her dry the fuck out between watering and just use plain water for a while..... I was way off. Flushing a severely overwatered plant with N tox .......is all she needs........ We got some real experts here on RIU.


I'm humbled .......


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Guys/Gals I just learned from some experts noobs. I had no idea that a plant that was overwatered and overdosed on N should be flushed and everything will be fine.
> 
> See I always thought the course of action for an overwatered plant with severe N tox would be to let her dry the fuck out between watering and just use plain water for a while..... I was way off. Flushing a severely overwatered plant with N tox .......is all she needs........ We got some real experts here on RIU.
> 
> ...


Tell her more Calmag. And keep following those once a week heavy feeding instructions on her expensive colorful bottles.


----------



## Indacouch (May 7, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Tell her more Calmag. And keep following those once a week heavy feeding instructions on her expensive colorful bottles.



Fuckin A ..... I need a pen and paper to write all this down....lol 


You know it's bad when they ask OP if it's over or under watered..... Because an over watered plant looks just like an under watered plant......

FFS....... I told dude he reminded me of a board walk psychic..... Throw enough random information at someone and something's bound to stick......lol

Oh well, gives me something to do while the drip lines are going. Nice mountain air, birds chirping, and some Riu....... It's Monday.





((Where's my coffee))......sips


----------



## Indacouch (May 7, 2018)

Love my morning coffee .....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4132531
> Love my morning coffee .....


guessing starbucks....lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> guessing starbucks....lol


7-11, says so on the cup
the maters are looking good, when do we get to see your single plant?


----------



## Indacouch (May 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 7-11, says so on the cup


You are the wiener 

Love my double hot chocolate with a splash of French vanilla.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2018)

dunno why, but details in pictures seem to hit me more than details in real life.you can wave a sign in my face in real life and i can miss it, but hide it in a picture and it leaps out at me....
i can find waldo in 5 seconds flat


----------



## jerryb73 (May 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4132531
> Love my morning coffee .....


Looks like that single plant had babies..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Fuckin A ..... I need a pen and paper to write all this down....lol
> 
> 
> You know it's bad when they ask OP if it's over or under watered..... Because an over watered plant looks just like an under watered plant......
> ...


Also, tell her I can sell her special iron fortified water @ $2.99 a gallon. Every time my water service is worked on.

Guaranteed to strengthen all plant life.

  
OK, a dollar off on the lighter stuff. Been running for 20 minutes. That's a few gallons fo sho.


----------



## Indacouch (May 7, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Also, tell her I can sell her special iron fortified water @ $2.99 a gallon. Every time my water service is worked on.
> 
> Guaranteed to strengthen all plant life.
> 
> ...


I wish my house had a chocolate milk sink

#Lucky


Dude I can only imagine how irritated you are by that. Literally one of the most meticulous detail oriented people on here. The only thing that fucks up at your place is completely out of your control.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Fuckin A ..... I need a pen and paper to write all this down....lol
> 
> 
> You know it's bad when they ask OP if it's over or under watered..... Because an over watered plant looks just like an under watered plant......
> ...



Where is this amusing thread please?


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Also, tell her I can sell her special iron fortified water @ $2.99 a gallon. Every time my water service is worked on.
> 
> Guaranteed to strengthen all plant life.
> 
> ...


Yum


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Yum


I'll FedEx you a 6 pack.


Remember to shake it!


----------



## Bareback (May 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dunno why, but details in pictures seem to hit me more than details in real life.you can wave a sign in my face in real life and i can miss it, but hide it in a picture and it leaps out at me....
> i can find waldo in 5 seconds flat


Waldo is on highway 77 , my first cousin robbed the service station there once. It's really a funny story to, my cuz goes in with a bag over his head and the clerk ( who had been knowing Donny all his life ) says hey Donny why do you have a bag over your head, and Donny replied " this ain't me " . Donny went on to rob nine more stores and killed every person in every store .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2018)

the first part is funny, the last part not so much...


----------



## jerryb73 (May 7, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Waldo is on highway 77 , my first cousin robbed the service station there once. It's really a funny story to, my cuz goes in with a bag over his head and the clerk ( who had been knowing Donny all his life ) says hey Donny why do you have a bag over your head, and Donny replied " this ain't me " . Donny went on to rob nine more stores and killed every person in every store .


----------



## Indacouch (May 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Looks like that single plant had babies..


Coffee was the focus in that picture Jer. I just happen to be standing next to that random container. I honestly have no clue who's it is or what's in it.


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'll FedEx you a 6 pack.
> 
> 
> Remember to shake it!


----------



## dstroy (May 7, 2018)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4132503


goddamned nsa

like they need to know that I prefer smoked paprika over regular in almost every circumstance


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 7, 2018)

I can't find the thread I was going to comment towards, something about a smoke alarm in a hotel. I rented a smoking room at a casino on the rez, Lighted a stick of incense to cover the pot smell, set the smoke alarm off. I knew the smoke alarm sensors were wired to the front desk computers(at least) Told everyone to start puffing cigs. Cool old maintenance guy came and just switched the batteries. Forgot what I was trying to say...


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Waldo is on highway 77 , my first cousin robbed the service station there once. It's really a funny story to, my cuz goes in with a bag over his head and the clerk ( who had been knowing Donny all his life ) says hey Donny why do you have a bag over your head, and Donny replied " this ain't me " . Donny went on to rob nine more stores and killed every person in every store .


Except the one who knew him right? Genius right there


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4132531
> Love my morning coffee .....


It's amazing what all 7/11's carry these days in CA since growing pot went legal, nice.


----------



## Indacouch (May 7, 2018)

@curious2garden

Had another dozen of the chocolate dipped Sherries Berries show up .....This time with a note .....lol


It's not an RIU member ....but they would fit right in ..... I knew the name sounded like ..... I want to mount your anus when I read it ....lol

He's a close enough friend that I told him about receiving those others ((not knowing it was him and his wife at the time))and not eating them ..... So two more boxes get over nighted to my door step ...... Lol

I know who it is now ....lol


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> Had another dozen of the chocolate dipped Sherries Berries show up .....This time with a note .....lol
> 
> ...


I sent the berries. You'll love the filling


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Fuckin A ..... I need a pen and paper to write all this down....lol
> 
> 
> You know it's bad when they ask OP if it's over or under watered..... Because an over watered plant looks just like an under watered plant......
> ...


There is a distinct look difference between over and under watered.


----------



## Indacouch (May 7, 2018)

Fuckin strawberries are BAF..... I bet my grandpas mule enjoyed the fuck out of the other dozen.....lol


----------



## Indacouch (May 7, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I sent the berries. You'll love the filling


It's all sticky with a hint of protein.....delicious TY


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2018)

So, I sent a bunch of pics to the water authority after the 2 hour outage this morning. They called back and asked me to run a hose at the meter and they'll give me a 4000 gallon credit. They have no flush valve on my end of the street.
 
Nice looking water. Lol.

Transplanted a couple cherry bomb pepper plants and got another early tomato plant. Says 59 days. We'll see.
 
Pepper wall now properly spaced, still have to redo plastic mulch I laid in a wind storm. Way too sloppy, especially when I have a 50' roll.
 
Next year, all the tomato plants are going in container pots. Used to always grow them like that on a picnic table. I'd transplant these and put in another pepper wall except I already planted onions there and didn't mark them. They'll show up soon.
 
I will have some hummingbird pics. I've been too slow so far. Every time I try to slide out my phone, they look at me and squeak, 'sucker'. I think one actually laughed after it buzzed me and I ducked. Seen a couple different colors.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 7, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, I sent a bunch of pics to the water authority after the 2 hour outage this morning. They called back and asked me to run a hose at the meter and they'll give me a 4000 gallon credit. They have no flush valve on my end of the street.
> View attachment 4132622
> Nice looking water. Lol.
> 
> ...


Just need a red feeder fillied with sugar water, the Red Dye #4 or whatever can leed to cancer, they are mostly attracted to the color red and sweet water. Those awesome beauties migrate from Mexico, far north as Alaska. Sorry, typing out loud over here.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, I sent a bunch of pics to the water authority after the 2 hour outage this morning. They called back and asked me to run a hose at the meter and they'll give me a 4000 gallon credit. They have no flush valve on my end of the street.
> View attachment 4132622
> Nice looking water. Lol.
> 
> ...


humming birds love aloe vera plants when they flower, got those little guys all over my patch

love the water...lol.....eek....


----------



## lokie (May 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dunno why, but details in pictures seem to hit me more than details in real life.you can wave a sign in my face in real life and i can miss it, but hide it in a picture and it leaps out at me....
> i can find waldo in 5 seconds flat


I bet you suck at playing peekaboo and hide and go seek.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 7, 2018)

lokie said:


> I bet you suck at playing peekaboo and hide and go seek.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2018)

lokie said:


> I bet you suck at playing peekaboo and hide and go seek.


i don't recall ever playing peekaboo, and as for hide and go seek, i would wait till no one was looking, then i'd go in the house and watch tv....


----------



## Indacouch (May 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4132652


LMAO


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Absolutely ..... There was pics WB ....lol
> 
> With pics and all he was just firing different shit at the OP..... I 100% agree there's a fuckin difference. That's why I was puzzled why dude was trying to help when he clearly didn't know his head from his asshole...... I purposely wait for underwater symptoms to dial in my green houses watering schedule.
> 
> As scheduled as it can be that is.


Yea. It's funny when noobs give advice. What sucks is other noobs listen and screw thier stuff up.


----------



## Indacouch (May 7, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. It's funny when noobs give advice. What sucks is other noobs listen and screw thier stuff up.


Blind leading the blind..... Even worse is when an actual seasoned grower first joins and nobody listens because he's new..... and we all know better than to take new members serious...... Wait, I don't take most of the Well Knowns serious either......NM scratch that idea...lol 


You guna plant or still saying nah?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Blind leading the blind..... Even worse is when an actual seasoned grower first joins and nobody listens because he's new..... and we all know better than to take new members serious...... Wait, I don't take most of the Well Knowns serious either......NM scratch that idea...lol
> 
> 
> You guna plant or still saying nah?


i'm a seasoned learner

i know nothing ..........




ok maybe i know a little


----------



## Bareback (May 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


>


Do you remember the crazy MF that was robbing movie gallery stores off I-20 ( Anniston, Carrollton ) that was my cousin he was a crazy MF, and he brother was the nicest person you could ever meet, also crazy but not really voilent like Donny.


----------



## Indacouch (May 7, 2018)

Well I was lied to, cussed out, and ignored after being threatened.....Good day on RIU.

What's for dinner.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Well I was lied to, cussed out, and ignored after being threatened.....Good day on RIU.
> 
> What's for dinner.


And you didn't even go into poIitics?

When I came here, I was in the library for 4 years. It's just amazing how fast these new people learn.


----------



## Bareback (May 7, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And you didn't even go into poIitics?
> 
> When I came here, I was in the library for 4 years. It's just amazing how fast these new people learn.


I wish some of them would learn to use the search function. But no they just ask the damn questions over and over. How does my seed look, whats wrong with my plant I water it every other day with 1200 ppm and it is a week old, how much will I get with my bumb ass 23w CFL blah blah blah.

Ohh happy Monday everyone I might be a little hangry, 12 hour shifts are getting old.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I wish some of them would learn to use the search function. But no they just ask the damn questions over and over. How does my seed look, whats wrong with my plant I water it every other day with 1200 ppm and it is a week old, how much will I get with my bumb ass 23w CFL blah blah blah.
> 
> Ohh happy Monday everyone I might be a little hangry, 12 hour shifts are getting old.


You have to grow shit out a couple times to even have good questions if you ask me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 7, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You have to grow shit out a couple times to even have good questions if you ask me.


Asking about over/under watering is one of my biggest red flags.

If you don't know that you're a serious Newb.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Blind leading the blind..... Even worse is when an actual seasoned grower first joins and nobody listens because he's new..... and we all know better than to take new members serious...... Wait, I don't take most of the Well Knowns serious either......NM scratch that idea...lol
> 
> 
> You guna plant or still saying nah?


I think I will keep that info to myself.


I did happen into a few hundred auto fem seeds. Good smoke. Not AAA but still half joint weed. 

Good and hearty. Need less care and easy to hide.


----------



## Bareback (May 7, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You have to grow shit out a couple times to even have good questions if you ask me.


I agree.

I have some bag seed sativa that I have grown for four years now and it is different almost every time in at least a few different ways . But I keep changing my technique and it keeps giving me different results. And then I have some genetics out of Colorado from a breeder and they are really consistent no matter what I do .


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Well I was lied to, cussed out, and ignored after being threatened.....Good day on RIU.
> 
> What's for dinner.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/whats-for-dinner-tonight.590992/


----------



## 757growin (May 7, 2018)

Mexican or Italian mafia?


----------



## Indacouch (May 7, 2018)

757growin said:


> Mexican or Italian mafia?


He specifically said Italian. 

I think he's in the big fat balding rest home division.


----------



## SSGrower (May 7, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, I sent a bunch of pics to the water authority after the 2 hour outage this morning. They called back and asked me to run a hose at the meter and they'll give me a 4000 gallon credit. They have no flush valve on my end of the street.
> View attachment 4132622
> Nice looking water. Lol.
> 
> ...


Use the fire hydrant to flush the system for them.


----------



## dstroy (May 8, 2018)

Keeping small moms alive in dirt. Fun times, i like dirt (or soil, w/e don’t judge me ssgrower) Working towards their final structure so I can keep 6-8 strains eventually.

 

Hopefully I find some real winners in all that. That’s like 3-4 years worth of beans for me. I wish I had a hookup for clones but that’s hard when no one knows you grow except for your internet friends.

That grape ape turned out “fantastic”, but I have to decide which pheno lives and which one dies.


----------



## SSGrower (May 8, 2018)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4132865
> 
> Keeping small moms alive in dirt. Fun times, i like dirt (or soil, w/e don’t judge me ssgrower) Working towards their final structure so I can keep 6-8 strains eventually.
> 
> ...


Yer good.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Me and lil Inda play a game where we make shapes out of potatoe chips.
> 
> View attachment 4129629
> 
> We screamed Donald Trump at the same time.


We used to do a game where you had to bite all the way around a pretzel without compromising the shape of the pretzel. It's really hard. The normal pretzel shape not a rod.
Edit...that dip at the top is what gets ya.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 8, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> We used to do a game where you had to bite all the way around a pretzel without compromising the shape of the pretzel. It's really hard. The normal pretzel shape not a rod.
> Edit...that dip at the top is what gets ya.


"The normal pretzel shape not a rod"........figure out the rod and i'll be impressed


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "The normal pretzel shape not a rod"........figure out the rod and i'll be impressed


It takes some nibbling.


----------



## Bareback (May 9, 2018)

Here's a funny story, it's off subject for this thread but most of the other threads are wacked with argument right now.

Back in 1988/89 I was doing a remodel on a " The Shane Co. " Jewelry store. I had been at work maybe twenty minutes when I see the swat team and a shit load of cops gathering in the parking lot across from me. They had been there for ten minutes or more getting all geared up and then all of a sudden the whole crew turned and pointed their M16's at me, I instantly shit myself, and then we had a hour long talk about turning the alarm off when entering a business after hours.

I hope this made you laugh while enjoying your daily nugg.
Peace out my fellow nuggers.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2018)

Mrs. Budmans meds made......she should be good for a little while. Gonna have to do some horse trading this weekend. This should be interesting.... 

little bit goes along way with her and also me...


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2018)

Indacouch got turtled yesterday. I have no other details. He asked me to take care of his thread. So until 6/8 let's keep those nug pics coming in for him.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2018)

that's just fucking lame....
maybe he'll finally have time to get that nug trimmed now....


----------



## Singlemalt (May 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4133417
> Indacouch got turtled yesterday. I have no other details. He asked me to take care of his thread. So until 6/8 let's keep those nug pics coming in for him.


He should have some great stories upon return


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2018)

wonder what happened? hmmmm


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's just fucking lame....
> maybe he'll finally have time to get that nug trimmed now....


When ya got nuggs the size of his these things happen, people and jealousy ya know.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> When ya got nuggs the size of his these things happen, people and jealousy ya know.


i gotcha, it's all good


----------



## jerryb73 (May 9, 2018)

Dafuq.. it seems some of our best most knowledgeable members get the axe or at least a turtle dick.. But some people can do far worse and nothing happens.. Double standards, yes.. pays to be family.. I seriously don’t get it, this is very obvious to most of us here. Why would you ban a contributing member over a shit talking POS..


----------



## Bareback (May 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4133417
> Indacouch got turtled yesterday. I have no other details. He asked me to take care of his thread. So until 6/8 let's keep those nug pics coming in for him.


Damn, ya just can't have nothing with out some asshole f'ing it up.

Sleep well Inda, we'll be here when you return....... maybe.


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2018)




----------



## dstroy (May 9, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Dafuq.. it seems some of our best most knowledgeable members get the axe or at least a turtle dick.. But some people can do far worse and nothing happens.. Double standards, yes.. pays to be family.. I seriously don’t get it, this is very obvious to most of us here. Why would you ban a contributing member over a shit talking POS..


It's the politics section, good people go in and call those idiots out on their bullshit and the idiots report them en mass. I don't get it either.

I got lost in there once and had to call my mom to come pick me up.

EDIT: I can't even spell en masse right now. I've got like 3 brain cells left after finals.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 9, 2018)

dstroy said:


> It's the politics section, good people go in and call those idiots out on their bullshit and the idiots report them en mass. I don't get it either.
> 
> I got lost in there once and had to call my mom to come pick me up.
> 
> EDIT: I can't even spell en masse right now. I've got like 3 brain cells left after finals.


I don’t even go to politics..


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 9, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I don’t even go to politics..


It's kind of a guilty pleasure over there, for me. I try not to comment, though. 

A couple shots of an almost finished motherloaded x cbanana for the turtled one. Smells delicious.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 10, 2018)

Flying a new avatar for the first time in 7 years!
Free inda so I can get my avatar back!!!
SH420


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 10, 2018)

Not sure why some get turtled/banned and others don’t. I have been insulting the politics trolls for a year especially the head one and I’m still only locked out of an old rm3 thread for unrelated nonsense. 

I would say it’s views and money but I’m not so sure anymore. 

Well it fuckin’ sucks! Here are my bud pics. 

OG Kush x Trainwreck (second seed from pair)


----------



## SSGrower (May 10, 2018)

I'll fly that flag.


shrxhky420 said:


> Flying a new avatar for the first time in 7 years!
> Free inda so I can get my avatar back!!!
> SH420


IDk and IDC what indas political views are, never seen a triple post with ridiculously oversized signatures worded like a triggered teenager that should be on the potential mass shooter list.


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 10, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I'll fly that flag.
> 
> IDk and IDC what indas political views are, never seen a triple post with ridiculously oversized signatures worded like a triggered teenager that should be on the potential mass shooter list.


+++++


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> +++++


I hope Inda sees this, it would make him so happy and then he'd run away


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2018)

this makes me wonder if i should change my sig.......hmmmm


----------



## IMI (May 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Well time for bed ......Got sis all squared away with her meds for the night
> 
> A pinch of
> View attachment 4086166
> ...


what strain is that middle pic?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2018)

IMI said:


> what strain is that middle pic?



It may take him a while to get back to you, he currently (and unjustly) has a turtle dick...


----------



## IMI (May 10, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> It may take him a while to get back to you, he currently (and unjustly) has a turtle dick...


Oh my, I've heard about this unjust turtle thing. Damn shame. Just browsing through this tnread he seems like a gentlemen and a scholar. A -knower- of all things marijuana if you will. I thought he'd be here since I could have swore I seen him talking to me in the other thread. Now I realize it's just people keeping his spirit animal alive in his absence. Well I hope to meet this fine gentleman one day.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 10, 2018)

IMI said:


> Oh my, I've heard about this unjust turtle thing. Damn shame. Just browsing through this tnread he seems like a gentlemen and a scholar. A -knower- of all things marijuana if you will. I thought he'd be here since I could have swore I seen him talking to me in the other thread. Now I realize it's just people keeping his spirit animal alive in his absence. Well I hope to meet this fine gentleman one day.


You're in Cali?

Just watch out for a guy in a cool '63 Chrysler convertible. There aren't very many left.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 10, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Dafuq.. it seems some of our best most knowledgeable members get the axe or at least a turtle dick.. But some people can do far worse and nothing happens.. Double standards, yes.. pays to be family.. I seriously don’t get it, this is very obvious to most of us here. Why would you ban a contributing member over a shit talking POS..


I've seen some real good people get the axe and or turtled. It really is a shame..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 10, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Flying a new avatar for the first time in 7 years!
> Free inda so I can get my avatar back!!!
> SH420


Holy shit.. cool deal. Thanks for supporting or fellow RIU brother.. I Wonder how many people are getting mix up and confused..lol..


----------



## dstroy (May 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4133417
> Indacouch got turtled yesterday. I have no other details. He asked me to take care of his thread. So until 6/8 let's keep those nug pics coming in for him.




Brb taking pics of my jarred tomatoes

EDIT: don’t google free fuck sign


----------



## dstroy (May 10, 2018)

GA#1 no flash/flash

I would take pics of GA#2 nugs but they’re in another room and that would require walking

They’re both stinkers


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 10, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Not sure why some get turtled/banned and others don’t. I have been insulting the politics trolls for a year especially the head one and I’m still only locked out of an old rm3 thread for unrelated nonsense.
> 
> I would say it’s views and money but I’m not so sure anymore.
> 
> ...


Looks like you knocked that one outta the park. Nice work, my friend. Looking forward to the smoke report.

@dstroy nice nugs, what's GA?


----------



## dstroy (May 10, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Looks like you knocked that one outta the park. Nice work, my friend. Looking forward to the smoke report.
> 
> @dstroy nice nugs, what's GA?


Thanks man,

grape ape, but I don't recommend the breeder I got them from.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 10, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Looks like you knocked that one outta the park. Nice work, my friend. Looking forward to the smoke report.
> 
> @dstroy nice nugs, what's GA?



Thank you very much. I have been able to count on near 100% germination and an average of 5 oz with 5-6 weeks veg for a few years now using ch9 female seeds.


----------



## SSGrower (May 10, 2018)

Since he wanted updates, I got this one small plant....
    
Hope inda's chillin like I was a few days ago.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 10, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Since he wanted updates, I got this one small plant....
> View attachment 4134004 View attachment 4134005 View attachment 4134006 View attachment 4134007
> Hope inda's chillin like I was a few days ago.
> View attachment 4134009


Do you have a Dick mount Go-Pro?


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do you have a Dick mount Go-Pro?


LOL Does sort of look like that angle


----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do you have a Dick mount Go-Pro?


Gives a new meaning to selfie stick.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Since he wanted updates, I got this one small plant....
> View attachment 4134004 View attachment 4134005 View attachment 4134006 View attachment 4134007
> Hope inda's chillin like I was a few days ago.
> View attachment 4134009


what is going on with all the electrical stuff hookups? your puppycup looks great!


----------



## charface (May 10, 2018)

Mother fucker, maaaan, shiiiiit!


----------



## SSGrower (May 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do you have a Dick mount Go-Pro?


Yup, you guessed it. Gives a different perspective, my actual view was just of the deckrail, no mt. Evans or bierstadt.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what is going on with all the electrical stuff hookups? your puppycup looks great!


This gets a jibber jabberish, so it's an arduino controlled, auxiliary liquid PC chiller, heat recircilation, 60 watt cxa3070, cxb3590, mixed spectrum, 660nm selectively timed, with broad spectrum uv thingamobob.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 11, 2018)

My little 3x3 veg tent with 2 ft. T-5 fluorescent lights. I plug in to the flower room perpetually 1 or 2 plants at a time from here as we harvest. 

Next up CH9 newest strain. He worked the best of his old 90’s plants with his best newer breeding stock Blue Lemon Thai. Oh yeah!

Old Sensei seeds Ed Rosenthal Super Bud was the base pollen for the Aroma. Motorebel Toxic Blue and Lemon Thai for the BLT.

Worked and feminized with his Jack 33. (Toxic Blue 33)

And in the seedling cups waiting for 2 Herijuana x Jack 33 to sprout. 

The little girls in 1 gallon pots are Classic Seeds Berry Indica x Chem 4 x Alpha Dog Diesel from gifted seeds from a grower last year. 

I have grown his Headband. It is pretty good. Typical of elite cut crossing. Pretty sure they are bred from California cuts. 

Full pic
 

Aroma x BLT #2. (#1 back left)


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 11, 2018)

Well that sucks inda is turtled.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2018)

Done, i'm ususally a non comformist....but hey.....it's all gooooooood.........

let represent....

to many good people getting boot for stupid reasons.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2018)

solidarity....i hate conformity, but sometimes it's necessary to make a point


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> solidarity....i hate conformity, but sometimes it's necessary to make a point


yep


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Since he wanted updates, I got this one small plant....
> View attachment 4134004 View attachment 4134005 View attachment 4134006 View attachment 4134007
> Hope inda's chillin like I was a few days ago.
> View attachment 4134009


dude that second to the last picture, looks like OCD nightmare....


----------



## jerryb73 (May 11, 2018)

I have a feeling Inda is gonna love all these new avi’s.. 



























Indapenis


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Yup, you guessed it. Gives a different perspective, my actual view was just of the deckrail, no mt. Evans or bierstadt.
> 
> This gets a jibber jabberish, so it's an arduino controlled, auxiliary liquid PC chiller, heat recircilation, 60 watt cxa3070, cxb3590, mixed spectrum, 660nm selectively timed, with broad spectrum uv thingamobob.


LOL ^^^ I enjoyed that. Essentially you are building an Arduino controlled, water cooled, Cree LED array. How hot do they run? 

@ANC Figured you might speak that language 


jerryb73 said:


> I have a feeling Inda is gonna love all these new avi’s..
> 
> 
> 
> Indapenis


I emailed him and he was quite touched and he wishes everyone haPENIS while he is away. Unfortunately after seeing @Diabolical666 was now flying the free fuck flag he tripped while running away and skinned his hapenis!


Penus y'all


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL ^^^ I enjoyed that. Essentially you are building an Arduino controlled, water cooled, Cree LED array. How hot do they run?
> 
> @ANC Figured you might speak that language
> 
> ...


Lol, I'm old school man, I still work with machine language and PICs.


----------



## SSGrower (May 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL ^^^ I enjoyed that. Essentially you are building an Arduino controlled, water cooled, Cree LED array. How hot do they run?
> 
> @ANC Figured you might speak that language
> 
> ...


Code is c++ based, I'm no programmer, @dstroy I belive is incorporating VPD equations to control the length of time hpa nozzles flow and has a much better grasp of the language than I do, I treat it like a hammer.

I just measured the Tj and estimate they are operating just above 100F. They run cool enough that I am tempted to touch the surface. No, I will not.


----------



## SSGrower (May 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> dude that second to the last picture, looks like OCD nightmare....


LOL, I know.
The rest of the dream.
 
The 4 channel controls the puppy cup (cobs, uv, red, humidity)


The 8 channel does cooling, ventilation, humidity, and lighting


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Code is c++ based, I'm no programmer, @dstroy I belive is incorporating VPD equations to control the length of time hpa nozzles flow and has a much better grasp of the language than I do, I treat it like a hammer.
> 
> I just measured the Tj and estimate they are operating just above 100F. They run cool enough that I am tempted to touch the surface. No, I will not.


C++ was my first language. I did a lot of work in other languages but C++ was money, nice.


----------



## dstroy (May 11, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Code is c++ based, I'm no programmer, @dstroy I belive is incorporating VPD equations to control the length of time hpa nozzles flow and has a much better grasp of the language than I do, I treat it like a hammer.
> 
> I just measured the Tj and estimate they are operating just above 100F. They run cool enough that I am tempted to touch the surface. No, I will not.


It’s just a feedback loop with a few setpoints and PID gains.

It switches to different algorithms based off of the amount of error, to use different strategies to control the environment.

As soon as I get another hyper fan I’ll be able to control the speed of extraction with the arduino as well.

I don’t really know c++ that well, I’m not a programmer. I just pick little things to work on bit by bit and then graft them into the main code. For example I don’t know how to use port manipulation to alter pin states but I know how to change pin states by using analog or digital write, which wouldn’t be sufficient in something timing critical.

I think it’s an easy language to code in because you can formulate an idea, work out the math, and then just put it in and it just works like you want it to most of the time. Like if you can really articulate the idea to someone else then the code just falls into place.

But like as far as best practices for coding in c++, no clue. I just hack at it until it works and is stable.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 11, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> LOL, I know.
> The rest of the dream.
> View attachment 4134530
> The 4 channel controls the puppy cup (cobs, uv, red, humidity)
> ...



Wow!


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> LOL, I know.
> The rest of the dream.
> View attachment 4134530
> The 4 channel controls the puppy cup (cobs, uv, red, humidity)
> ...


Really nice job


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 11, 2018)

Had a visitor, tonight. I'm usually an all "god's" creatures kinda guy, but this ain't the choir. Sorry pal, gotta go.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 11, 2018)

Stink Bug?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 11, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Stink Bug?


I can smell that fucker from here. Literally.


----------



## charface (May 11, 2018)

Stink bugs started arriving here in huge numbers a few years ago.
Its weird because for like 15 years they didn't. Now they are in every nook and cranny


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 11, 2018)

charface said:


> Stink bugs started arriving here in huge numbers a few years ago.
> Its weird because for like 15 years they didn't. Now they are in every nook and cranny


I have them here. They get bad in September, 25 will be on the storm door screen. I think they snuck in on boats from China a few years ago.

One more major reason @neosapien should be a mod.


----------



## charface (May 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have them here. They get bad in September, 25 will be on the storm door screen. I think they snuck in on boats from China a few years ago.
> 
> One more major reason @neosapien should be a mod.


I have a hand vacuum that's sole purpose is sucking up stink bugs.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 11, 2018)

charface said:


> I have a hand vacuum that's sole purpose is sucking up stink bugs.


I'll bet it smells fabulous. My buddy was catching them and flushing them down the toilet. I'm not so sure a bunch of those wouldn't clog a 4" line. They don't look like they break down very fast.

Everytime I get a pot out of the shed, I find another dead one.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2018)

@Indacouch said I could take care of his car for a few weeks. 

Please don't report it stolen. Thanks.


----------



## SSGrower (May 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4134773
> @Indacouch said I could take care of his car for a few weeks.
> 
> Please don't report it stolen. Thanks.


Fuck yeah!

Bitter sweet daily nug, last of my mtn thunder.
 
She will live on though


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4134773
> @Indacouch said I could take care of his car for a few weeks.
> 
> Please don't report it stolen. Thanks.


He's the soul of generosity


----------



## mr sunshine (May 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Well I was lied to, cussed out, and ignored after being threatened.....Good day on RIU.
> 
> What's for dinner.


Where are you at? You're lagging it, I need you homie... I can't find anything when you're gone. I guess I didn't ever realize how much I depend on you.

#youdon'tknowwhatyouhavetillit'sgone


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 13, 2018)

What's up daily nuggers? I'm on a strict diet of dabs until my harvest. Got a call from three very confused and scared Mexicans last night who had driven 25 hours from Mexico to an address they were given by the company bringing them here (work visas) and the phone number they were given wasn't working and nobody was there to pick them up for two hours, so my wife and I went out there and helped em figure it out and got through to the company. And after they got settled to their house brought beer and pizza. I felt lazy because I haven't been working to hard on My Spanish but they haven't been working on their English either lol. I worked with these guys last year up in Greeley. Only these three were allowed visas again though, all the other ones from last year couldn't get one. I'm pretty bummed about that. Nothing like a big fiesta  hope all is going well for everyone


----------



## dstroy (May 13, 2018)

The fuck was born free, as free as the wind fucks and the grass fucks


----------



## SSGrower (May 14, 2018)

@whitebb2727 or anyone with rabbit experience. My slingshot is getting worn out and I'm wondering if I should replace it or build a portable rabbit cart?

I would think a rabies vaccination and flea/tic treatment (sulfur, spino or de? Or something else?) would be a minimal requrement. But wondering if I could make a chicken wire box on wheels with a small shelter/bathroom area, and just move it around every few days.

Edit:
Goodmorning and.....




















PENIS everyone


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2018)

Maybe you could come to some kind of agreement.
You leave out a few carrots and the rabbit don't bite you, or something.


----------



## Bareback (May 14, 2018)

Have y'all ever seen rabbits have sex ? 

My friend has rabbits and one of his males acts just like me, he'll jump on the doe do his business and stand up then fall over like he's dead after a minute he'll get up and look for another hoe.... I mean doe oops.

Funniest shit, I laugh my ass off every time I see it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> Maybe you could come to some kind of agreement.
> You leave out a few carrots and the rabbit don't bite you, or something.


don't underestimate the danger of the situation.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't underestimate the danger of the situation.....


Arggg, you beat me to it.
+


----------



## Singlemalt (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>


and three shall be the number unto which you shall count


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 14, 2018)

Sitting at the dealership waiting on the financier. So happy I'm getting a new car. Past two weeks I've changed a water pump, thermostats, and a pulley for my serpentine belt and the check engine light came on for the catalytic converter. So happy to get a brand spanking new car. So bored just sitting here


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>


Five is right out!


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2018)

Love the descant. "That it mat grant them peace"
in pieces


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Love the descant. "That it maY grant them peace"
> in pieces


FIFY


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> FIFY


Thanks, my consonants are a bit dissonant today


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Sitting at the dealership waiting on the financier. So happy I'm getting a new car. Past two weeks I've changed a water pump, thermostats, and a pulley for my serpentine belt and the check engine light came on for the catalytic converter. So happy to get a brand spanking new car. So bored just sitting here


cool, what ya gettin?


----------



## dstroy (May 14, 2018)

veg tent:

 

Front left plant is going into the flower tent, dvg humble pie. Fingers crossed that it’s a winner, it isn’t picky, showed sex late and is the most vigorous out of five. Wish me luck.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> cool, what ya gettin?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


is that how many people it takes to carry it home when the hamster is tired?
cause you ain't fittin' 13 people in there....maybe 13 midgets....from a carnival.....that are skinny.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


"You go look for Yugo"

LOL. The wife once told that to my mother in law in 1986 when she suggested we look at Yugos.


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> cool, what ya gettin?


2018 Toyota Camry. I'll get a pic tomorrow we just got home from the dealership. My first car was a Toyota Camry, then I got a chevy blazer (a horror story for another time) and a dodge avenger. Time to go back to what worked. Hope everyone had a great day, didn't read too carefully through but bunnies will be bunnies right?


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 14, 2018)

And since we're on the subject of Monty python and I don't have the drive or energy to post a video I will leave you with this quote: "We are the knights who say NII!! And we demand a shrubbery." Goodnight my comrades.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 15, 2018)

here's your shrubbery, it is my job, after all


----------



## ANC (May 15, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> 2018 Toyota Camry. I'll get a pic tomorrow we just got home from the dealership. My first car was a Toyota Camry, then I got a chevy blazer (a horror story for another time) and a dodge avenger. Time to go back to what worked. Hope everyone had a great day, didn't read too carefully through but bunnies will be bunnies right?


Would have gone for a 2017 Volkswagen Sportwagen S or Alltrack, can be had well under 17k. Depreciation wasn't kind to them.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> 2018 Toyota Camry. I'll get a pic tomorrow we just got home from the dealership. My first car was a Toyota Camry, then I got a chevy blazer (a horror story for another time) and a dodge avenger. Time to go back to what worked. Hope everyone had a great day, didn't read too carefully through but bunnies will be bunnies right?


Congrats! I just got a 2018 Civic. The tech leap from my 2010 (totaled by a pot smoking teenager LOL), is amazing! I love all the cameras.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> here's your shrubbery, it is my job, after allView attachment 4136251


Hugh Heffners grave?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hugh Heffners grave?


I would expect something more appropriate for the Heff.
Something like this for instance.


----------



## dstroy (May 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> here's your shrubbery, it is my job, after allView attachment 4136251


Nice chub shrub.


----------



## dstroy (May 15, 2018)

Made it fit...

 

lol, no really it fit.

Side note: it’s fuckin spicy smelling

Miss you @Indacouch


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 15, 2018)

Toyotas always appeal to me because they're so easy to work on. Even this new one, I popped the hood and it's just all so accessible. @curious2garden i know I love the safety features. I'm still driving that chevy blazer around with a hope and a prayer, Wifey gets the good car with the little one. ¿Dondé estas @Indacouch ? Nosotros neccesito ustèd.


----------



## ANC (May 15, 2018)

Oh well my car is 25 years old, 
Needs fucking rear bearings now.
It sometimes feels like I never run out of stuff to replace.

Toyota lost me in the late 90's. I actually sold a newer model Toyota to buy the Nissan I have now.

The Nissans aged far better, both in exterior build and engines. Interior, the Toyota was a little bit better padded and seats a bit more comfortable, at the cost of weight. There are still tonnes of both on our roads. You almost never see a 90s Toyota that aged well.

New small Toyotas are super safe though so they get a pass from me. I would have lost one friend already if it wasn't for the design of the Etios. He pretty much took out a wall and only broke his shoulder bone.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> Oh well my car is 25 years old,
> Needs fucking rear bearings now.
> It sometimes feels like I never run out of stuff to replace.
> 
> ...


I once ran into the rear of a parked semi tractor in a 73 Vega.

The car died & I fared only slightly better.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Toyotas always appeal to me because they're so easy to work on. Even this new one, I popped the hood and it's just all so accessible. @curious2garden i know I love the safety features. I'm still driving that chevy blazer around with a hope and a prayer, Wifey gets the good car with the little one. ¿Dondé estas @Indacouch ? Nosotros neccesito ustèd.


Hondas are also incredibly easy to work on. I don't find Toyota's seats as comfortable as Honda's. But I've loved many a Toyota, Honda and Chevrolet products over the years. Indacouch has been turtled for no known reason. He's slated to return somewhere around 6/8.


----------



## SSGrower (May 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> Oh well my car is 25 years old,
> Needs fucking rear bearings now.
> It sometimes feels like I never run out of stuff to replace.
> 
> ...


The same is true for subaru, it is because by in large they are treated like shit.


Penis cam wiiiiddeee angle.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> The same is true for subaru, it is because by in large they are treated like shit.
> 
> 
> Penis cam wiiiiddeee angle.
> View attachment 4136506


Nice dick! 

Uh... deck.


----------



## jacksmuff (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice dick!
> 
> Uh... deck.


it's small


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> it's small


Might be small, but it fits em all...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I would expect something more appropriate for the Heff.
> Something like this for instance.
> 
> View attachment 4136335


I don't know why, but I suddenly remembed that old Salem cig jingle,
'You can take Salem out of the country, but you can't take the country out of Salem.'

I'll seek therapy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I don't know why, but I suddenly remembed that old Salem cig jingle,
> 'You can take Salem out of the country, but you can't take the country out of Salem.'
> 
> I'll seek therapy.


----------



## SSGrower (May 15, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> it's small


17x11 with 3 ft L, timber tech, 12 in centers.......


Oh, that's not what you were talking about?


----------



## jacksmuff (May 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> 17x11 with 3 ft L, timber tech, 12 in centers.......
> 
> 
> Oh, that's not what you were talking about?


Still small


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice dick!
> 
> Uh... deck.


Wait till you see @420God 's new dick, errr deck!


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Wait till you see @420God 's new dick, errr deck!


Biggus Deckus


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Biggus Deckus


Bear is actually spell Bayer


----------



## jacksmuff (May 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Wait till you see @420God 's new dick, errr deck!


It's a little crooked.


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> It's a little crooked.


 when your level tells you the world is crooked ... time to check your level


----------



## SSGrower (May 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> when your level tells you the world is crooked ... time to check your level


Ain't nothin straight or flat.




Zero is imaginary too.


----------



## charface (May 15, 2018)

Any word on indas return?
I developing an identity crisis


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> when your level tells you the world is crooked ... time to check your level


I had a friend that owns a commercial vessel - dude came aboard to do carpentry work with a level.

Got fired within minutes.


----------



## ANC (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2018)

ANC said:


>


looks like she was putting makeup on in the car and had to swerve to miss someone


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2018)

charface said:


> Any word on indas return?
> I developing an identity crisis


Roughly 6/8. 

@mr sunshine inda had a friend smuggle this outta the prison for you, it appears he used a false bottom, let's call it a shopping cart.

"Tell sunshine my love for him slightly tickles.....and I'm holding it down in turtle prison. I even got a neck tattoo using crushed up pencil led mixed with a strange mans pee."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Roughly 6/8.
> 
> @mr sunshine inda had a friend smuggle this outta the prison for you, it appears he used a false bottom, let's call it a shopping cart.
> 
> "Tell sunshine my love for him slightly tickles.....and I'm holding it down in turtle prison. I even got a neck tattoo using crushed up pencil led mixed with a strange mans pee."


there's a stranger man than Inda? ........


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Ain't nothin straight or flat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nah; for imaginary you need the square root of minus something.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Nah; for imaginary you need the square root of minus something.


LOL chemists, PChem not your forte? Actually Wolfram disagrees: http://mathworld.wolfram.com/PurelyImaginaryNumber.html


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL chemists, PChem not your forte? Actually Wolfram disagrees: http://mathworld.wolfram.com/PurelyImaginaryNumber.html


To which I am moved to say ...

¿really?


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 16, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> when your level tells you the world is crooked ... time to check your level


I would just put more dirt on one side of the world. The level is all knowing, it's always right.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Roughly 6/8.
> 
> @mr sunshine inda had a friend smuggle this outta the prison for you, it appears he used a false bottom, let's call it a shopping cart.
> 
> "Tell sunshine my love for him slightly tickles.....and I'm holding it down in turtle prison. I even got a neck tattoo using crushed up pencil led mixed with a strange mans pee."


Lmao...


----------



## SSGrower (May 17, 2018)

@Indacouch I had this one little plant, it came down the other day, took me bout 30 min to trim.
    
Still have a few minutes trimming left before it goes in a jar. Cup was just fuckin packed wit roots, top to bottom, the shale mulch and sub aeration helped me pull out a decent plant.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 17, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> @Indacouch I had this one little plant, it came down the other day, took me bout 30 min to trim.
> View attachment 4137684 View attachment 4137685 View attachment 4137686 View attachment 4137687
> Still have a few minutes trimming left before it goes in a jar. Cup was just fuckin packed wit roots, top to bottom, the shale mulch and sub aeration helped me pull out a decent plant.


I was doing some trimming this morning without gloves, if I hurry and finish up I should get another 6 hrs of solid sleep!
I woke about an hour ago thinking it was 4-5 am.
Should be some good smoke.


----------



## dstroy (May 18, 2018)

Looks good, smells good, tastes good

I harvested in stages. Wtf did I get myself into. This is the last bin I have to trim thank god. Growing is fun but trimming can go suck a dump truck full of dix.


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 18, 2018)

Remember that new car I bought? Well this is my daily nug.





And before all this hail, we were putting in new plants. So double


----------



## jerryb73 (May 18, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Remember that new car I bought? Well this is my daily nug.View attachment 4137997
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn man, that size piece wil fuck shit up. Do you have cover? Garage? That sucks man..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 18, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Remember that new car I bought? Well this is my daily nug.View attachment 4137997
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks frosty.........

good luck with both


----------



## SSGrower (May 19, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Remember that new car I bought? Well this is my daily nug.View attachment 4137997
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still recovering from last May. Sky turned combo of purple and green 2in dia hail, bout a foot worth. Welcome to CO.


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 19, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Still recovering from last May. Sky turned combo of purple and green 2in dia hail, bout a foot worth. Welcome to CO.


i was born and raised in CO, when I did landscape maintenance At the Air Force academy there was a couple days the roads were flooded, I had so much fun running around getting pelted getting all the tools away. I've just never owned a brand new car, and @jerryb73 I do have cover but my wife drove me to work yesterday, luckily she was able to find cover while she waited for me but then we had to drive home trying to race the storm. I remember a couple years ago the hail that came to Co Springs and my buddies neighborhood had broken windows, roofs, totally busted up cars, I've just never had a car I cared about hail damage. I love crazy Co weather, my supervisor and I were doing a flagstone patio and lightning struck the patio. Blew all the appliances in the house and gave me a huge fear of lightning. Someone smarter than me said it would have been likely to strike but we were too close together so it did something to the electric field something something something. Wow have I gone on. Good morning everybody. And I'm still breathing so no matter what happened I had a better day than a lot of other people.


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 19, 2018)

Here's what I'm dabbing And here's my future nugs


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 19, 2018)

how do you keep fucking up your thumbs?


----------



## lokie (May 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how do you keep fucking up your thumbs?


My first thought is from torching them dabs.


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how do you keep fucking up your thumbs?


lol this one is from doing irrigation, We've been replacing this system that someone clearly in a separate reality installed. And I always find that a blood sacrifice to the valve box pleases the water gods. Haha I was using a pair of quick cutters to cut some funny pipe off a funny L (I learned irrigation from some interesting people) and my hand slipped so I just slit deep into my thumb, couple weeks ago when I was working on the old car I was pulling a couple hoses out to get to the thermostat and my hand got covered in burn blisters, luckily I have a lot of tomatoes and aloe Vera. thats also the hand with 6 screws in it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 19, 2018)

screws are supposed to go into what the hand is holding, not the hand....


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> screws are supposed to go into what the hand is holding, not the hand....


To be fair the doctor said the bones were very broken. Two spiral fractures, like completely separated in my middle and ring finger meta carpals or whatever


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 19, 2018)

i must have tough bones, i used to fight all the time, did construction work for a while, rode skateboards when i was a kid, before they made helmets mandatory....only thing i've ever broken was a collarbone when i was younger, and my knee in an accident. collarbone sucked, left arm was propped up, kept whacking it into everything, and learning to pee one handed was like learning a magic trick


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 19, 2018)

Humboldt cookies, very frosty, chop chop

 

SH420


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (May 20, 2018)

36, rain and fog in the garden this morning.
   











Penis


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2018)

i wish it would rain here, we get little sprinkles, and the radar shows huge downpours going around us every day....sigh, time to go pull the hose out and water shit....


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 20, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> 36, rain and fog in the garden this morning.
> View attachment 4138733 View attachment 4138734 View attachment 4138735
> 
> 
> ...


I woke up this morning and fell in love, I've considered moving to Washington to get this all the time haha. Light rain, total cloud over, just chilly enough. This is the definition of perfect weather. On another note, went to the dealership yesterday with my 'dent and ding warranty' and was told it didn't include hail damage. Went to their sister store and lied to their faces. "Woah is this hail damage from that passing storm?" "Nope, we missed the hail, went to Denver and parked off colfax and a bunch of kids with airsoft gums came through." "Dude you serious?.." then was shown pages of a contract I didn't know existed that excludes like anything. Then after we left my wife told me one of the dudes kept winking at her. I turned around to have a somewhat serious chat with the fellow but Wifey did everything her power to convince me otherwise. She's knows what happens when men act a fool and I'm around. But good morning RIU


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 20, 2018)

territorial dispute

 
STFU already


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2018)

this is fucking hilarious, i thought it was Jack Black in old man makeup at first....maybe it is


----------



## lokie (May 20, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> I woke up this morning and fell in love, I've considered moving to Washington to get this all the time haha. Light rain, total cloud over, just chilly enough. This is the definition of perfect weather. On another note, went to the dealership yesterday with my 'dent and ding warranty' and was told it didn't include hail damage. Went to their sister store and lied to their faces. "Woah is this hail damage from that passing storm?" "Nope, we missed the hail, went to Denver and parked off colfax and a bunch of kids with airsoft gums came through." "Dude you serious?.." then was shown pages of a contract I didn't know existed that excludes like anything. Then after we left my wife told me one of the dudes kept winking at her. I turned around to have a somewhat serious chat with the fellow but Wifey did everything her power to convince me otherwise. She's knows *what happens when men act a fool* and I'm around. But good morning RIU


Some are born stupid. 

I have chased a mofo across 2 platforms and 6 subway cars for insulting the honor of my
GF/now wife. She barely had time to make a sound and the chase had already started.

It's just as well the fuckwit got away. 
I did not know how to tell the cops how many dix I could handle in Japanese.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2018)

lokie said:


> Some are born stupid.
> 
> I have chased a mofo across 2 platforms and 6 subway cars for insulting the honor of my
> GF/now wife. She barely had time to make a sound and the chase had already started.
> ...


In China? 200 dix, easy.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 23, 2018)

@Indacouch hurry up and shake the turtle dick. Miss them story’s bro. My daily nug, well only mine cuz I paid for it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> @Indacouch hurry up and shake the turtle dick. Miss them story’s bro. My daily nug, well only mine cuz I paid for it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140394


how much is that, and what did you pay? just curiosity, not trying to be nosey


----------



## jerryb73 (May 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how much is that, and what did you pay? just curiosity, not trying to be nosey


Oz. 180


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Oz. 180


not bad, i've paid more for worse...just not lately
actually looks pretty good


----------



## tyler.durden (May 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4138784
> territorial dispute
> 
> View attachment 4138785
> STFU already


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 23, 2018)

Whats up everyone?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 23, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> I woke up this morning and fell in love, I've considered moving to Washington to get this all the time haha. Light rain, total cloud over, just chilly enough. This is the definition of perfect weather. On another note, went to the dealership yesterday with my 'dent and ding warranty' and was told it didn't include hail damage. Went to their sister store and lied to their faces. "Woah is this hail damage from that passing storm?" "Nope, we missed the hail, went to Denver and parked off colfax and a bunch of kids with airsoft gums came through." "Dude you serious?.." then was shown pages of a contract I didn't know existed that excludes like anything. Then after we left my wife told me one of the dudes kept winking at her. I turned around to have a somewhat serious chat with the fellow but Wifey did everything her power to convince me otherwise. She's knows what happens when men act a fool and I'm around. But good morning RIU



Your wife sounds really cute, please post some pics...


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 23, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Your wife sounds really cute, please post some pics...


Believe me, she is. Tried browsing the internet for a couple good pics of some insanely obese woman for ya, but not enough storage on my phone to post it. Sorry I let you down lol. Keep on dreaming buddy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2018)

Well, allow me, i got plenty of storage

and so does she, apparently


----------



## tyler.durden (May 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Well, allow me, i got plenty of storage
> View attachment 4140485
> and so does she, apparently


I wonder what kind of genitalia is under the tummy, dick or pussy? I wonder if even she knows?


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 23, 2018)

@bezalom want to show your plants here? 

Maybe discuss some botny? Might learn something.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 23, 2018)

Nevermind. He put me on ignore. Oh well.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 24, 2018)

I love reading the words, "turtle dick". Hilarious.
Keeping with the theme, I give you: plant

























penis  
Have a good night, daily nugg.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 24, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


When I was younger, I would grow my hair out, get bored, shave it off. 
Every time I would get, "you look like that guy from higher learning."
Fukin skinheads ruined a nice easy haircut.


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 25, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Fukin skinheads ruined a nice easy haircut.


And eyebrow tattoos.


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Well, allow me, i got plenty of storage
> View attachment 4140485
> and so does she, apparently


I think there is an Atari in there somewhere and a handful of remotes.

on another note...
https://gizmodo.com/at-least-52-people-in-utah-were-poisoned-by-fake-cannab-1826324863


----------



## NanoGadget (May 26, 2018)

I'll be smoking this and being as unproductive as possible today. After a very long and stressful week it is just what the doctor ordered...


----------



## lokie (May 26, 2018)

Just rolled my first joint in ??, I really can't remember the last J I rolled. It could be 5+ yrs.

I chose White Castle by Nirvana to be the guest of honor. OCB Organic hemp papers
were used.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 26, 2018)

lokie said:


> Just rolled my first joint in ??, I really can't remember the last J I rolled. It could be 5+ yrs.
> 
> I chose White Castle by Nirvana to be the guest of honor. OCB Organic hemp papers
> were used.


Why 5 years?


----------



## lokie (May 26, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Why 5 years?


I prefer a bowl, bubbler, bong or bat.

Papers are ok but I usually reach for utensils when available.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 26, 2018)

lokie said:


> I prefer a bowl, bubbler, bong or bat.
> 
> Papers are ok but I usually reach for utensils when available.


Ahh, I see. Figured there was a good reason..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 26, 2018)

i'm the same way, literally don't remember the last time i rolled a joint, 90% of the time i'm alone, and feel it would be a waste, i pack a big bong bowl and hit it for half the day whenever i happen to walk by..


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm the same way, literally don't remember the last time i rolled a joint, 90% of the time i'm alone, and feel it would be a waste, i pack a big bong bowl and hit it for half the day whenever i happen to walk by..


Bong load, all day? Fuck that, load that bitch up, finish it and pack that shit again... not done yet! 1 more bowl buddy!
Ahhh, much better! Let's go build a house!

Oh sorry, 1/2 day...

SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 26, 2018)

its a Bowl, not a bowl...i got decent sized hands....if i smoke that whole thing by myself at one time, i'm playing games for the rest of the day, fuck getting shit done

and i said "day"...day lasts till about 5 oclock, then we start over....


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4141749 its a Bowl, not a bowl...i got decent sized hands....if i smoke that whole thing by myself at one time, i'm playing games for the rest of the day, fuck getting shit done
> 
> and i said "day"...day lasts till about 5 oclock, then we start over....


Trump hands. Lol. I'm kidding bro. Just fucking around. 
Nothing wrong with games all day, my favorite is, naps all day... I'm probably as good at napping as @Sir Napsalot is.

SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 26, 2018)

i can't take naps, it fucks up my sleep schedule. if i could nap in the afternoon and still go to bed around 1 and get up at 8, i would do it in a heartbeat, but if i nap in the afternoon, i can't go to sleep till 4 or 5, then i wake up at 11 or 12....


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can't take naps, it fucks up my sleep schedule. if i could nap in the afternoon and still go to bed around 1 and get up at 8, i would do it in a heartbeat, but if i nap in the afternoon, i can't go to sleep till 4 or 5, then i wake up at 11 or 12....


I'm sure it messes with me as well. Sometimes I just need it. I'm mid 40s. I guess it just happens 

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (May 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can't take naps, it fucks up my sleep schedule. if i could nap in the afternoon and still go to bed around 1 and get up at 8, i would do it in a heartbeat, but if i nap in the afternoon, i can't go to sleep till 4 or 5, then i wake up at 11 or 12....


I’m the same, it’s hard enough sleeping at night without a nap.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I’m the same, it’s hard enough sleeping at night without a nap.


I worked rotating shifts for 40 years.

I'll never be able to sleep right like normal people. Never actually sleep more than 4 hrs. in a row.

But they send me a check every month to compensate my misery. Lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 26, 2018)

i worked nights for 7 years in a row, 3 years 3rd shift at a factory that made pvc products, then i quit there to drive a cab, from 6 pm till 5 am, 5 nights a week. did that almost 4 years. started making me weird, i felt like a vampire. slept all the time and was still tired. never got to do things with my friends. never got to do anything, at all...so i said screw it and got a day time job. then i said screw that and started growing weed. now my "job" takes about 2 hours a day, 4 or 5 days a week, and the rest of my time is my own. it took about 3 or 4 years to get back to a semi-normal sleep pattern, i don't wanna fuck it up now


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 26, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Bong load, all day? Fuck that, load that bitch up, finish it and pack that shit again... not done yet! 1 more bowl buddy!
> Ahhh, much better! Let's go build a house!
> 
> Oh sorry, 1/2 day...
> ...


Pretty much sums me up. I like to use a different strain each bowl, as well. 
First bowl, nepali cream
Second bowl, motherloaded x cbanana
Can't wait for these to cure a bit.


----------



## SSGrower (May 27, 2018)

This one little plant came from an F1 tester batch that produced a couple
mutants.

One on lower right was reveging clone.
One still flowering.



Today's daily nugg though is this one little plant, done in organic soil amended heavily with insct frass, 1/4 cup in the 16 oz cup. Other ammendments included kelp meal, langbebite, oyster shell and fish bone bone meal, ewc.
Given a combo of ferments and MC early on, switching to MC, kelp extract, calag and micro minerals.
 





















PENIS


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2018)

In other news @MichiganMedGrower caught a case of the turtle dick as well. Estimate is he will shed his shell somewhere around 6/26.

@Indacouch is due back around 6/8


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Pretty much sums me up. I like to use a different strain each bowl, as well.
> First bowl, nepali creamView attachment 4141826
> Second bowl, motherloaded x cbananaView attachment 4141827
> Can't wait for these to cure a bit.


Couldn't resist


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Couldn't resist


Gig for doxing.


----------



## Bareback (May 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> In other news @MichiganMedGrower caught a case of the turtle dick as well. Estimate is he will shed his shell somewhere around 6/26.
> 
> @Indacouch is due back around 6/8


What did the wolverine med grower do, was he riding someone's bicycle all wrong.


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Gig for doxing.


Gig? I don't get it


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Gig? I don't get it


I haven't figured out how to post videos, so you'll have to google: "cadence, gig for bean".


----------



## 420God (May 27, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I haven't figured out how to post videos, so you'll have to google: "cadence, gig for bean".


Enter the link to the video you want to embed into the film strip(media) at the top of the response area you're typing on.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> What did the wolverine med grower do, was he riding someone's bicycle all wrong.


Let me take a wild guess and say he was arguing in politics again.

You shouldn't let people on the internet raise your blood pressure.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (May 27, 2018)

Whats up with all the... duck horse? Avatars lol


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2018)




----------



## shrxhky420 (May 27, 2018)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Whats up with all the... duck horse? Avatars lol


All the cool kids were doing it, so I did too. You should try it, its like dix in your mouth...
Oh and especially, penis
SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 27, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Damn, that dude looks bad ass.


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2018)

That's why I always take off my pants and fold my arms when people give me grief.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> That's why I always take off my pants and fold my arms when people give me grief.


If you've got a tail like that then . . . - well I flat out ran out of funny shit to say.
Your turn.


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2018)

That's not my tail.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 27, 2018)

ANC said:


>


What's up with the heavy bag hanging there?

In training for his next boxing match?


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> That's why I always take off my pants and fold my arms when people give me grief.


Do you bite too?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 28, 2018)

Say Hallo to my little friend Roger.


----------



## jacksmuff (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Say Hallo to my little friend Roger.
> 
> View attachment 4142694


...hallo....


----------



## dstroy (May 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Say Hallo to my little friend Roger.
> 
> View attachment 4142694


Don’t do steroids or you’ll turn into a kangaroo. I saw it happen once.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Don’t do steroids or you’ll turn into a kangaroo. I saw it happen once.


 
"i don't take any performance enhancing drugs. i just smoke a lot of weed"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2018)

1988 - 185 lbs. - 24 HR - shoe size 10 -
9 inch penis.

 
2001 - 228 lbs. - 73 HR - shoe size 12.5 - 1.5 inch penis.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 29, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2018)

mornin everyone

my dog days of summer are here


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> In other news @MichiganMedGrower caught a case of the turtle dick as well. Estimate is he will shed his shell somewhere around 6/26.
> 
> @Indacouch is due back around 6/8


ok wtf? don't tell me.......smh


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ok wtf? don't tell me.......smh


No, no, no. It's a glitch with the site. Just like my sig keeps disappearing, and Bucks blacked-out PM's to me disappeared, and my posts pointing out Bucks blatant hypocrisy and lies (by simply using Bucks own words), disappear. 

It's certainly unusual, but I'm not prepared to say any of it is connected to the actions of a particular individual. It's a glitch. I believe they're working on it.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> No, no, no. It's a glitch with the site. Just like my sig keeps disappearing, and Bucks blacked-out PM's to me disappeared, and my posts pointing out Bucks blatant hypocrisy and lies (by simply using Bucks own words), disappear.
> 
> It's certainly unusual, but I'm not prepared to say any of it is connected to the actions of a particular individual. It's a glitch. I believe they're working on it.


isn't weird when someone gets pushed in a corner of the there own hypocrisy, some thing else happens in relation.

sometimes when i go read those thread, i get a chuckle seeing it.......

the odd thing, i've been flying around this site for a year reading, and i've never seen (the persons) grow.....hmmm how odd...

notice i'm not naming names.....


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> isn't weird when someone gets pushed in a corner of the there own hypocrisy, some thing else happens in relation.
> 
> sometimes when i go read those thread, i get a chuckle seeing it.......
> 
> ...


Oh, he was a fine grower. You must've missed the kitty litter grow. Folks pay extra for that kind of attention to detail. Top shelf.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Oh, he was a fine grower. You must've missed the kitty litter grow. Folks pay extra for that kind of attention to detail. Top shelf.


yeah i kinda missed that one......

interesting how you use the word "was" as well.....

prolly would been a killer read.....

now i did catch the shopping basket one....but that wasn't him....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2018)

i was thinking about you guys and gals over the weekend
 

even got in a little surf fishing.....


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ok wtf? don't tell me.......smh


Here's the loop.




And here's us. We're out of it buddy.  I also missed the kitty litter and basket, but I tried growing in a coffee can for a micro grow not too long ago


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> notice i'm not naming names.....


Smart, I do remember a few months ago one of the nameless ones trying to bring this thread down with em.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 29, 2018)

@MichiganMedGrower sorry bro, only have room for one avatar.. see ya In a month..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 29, 2018)

they censor me all the time. i tell people what i think of them, and apparently that makes them cry, and at least one of the mods can't stand to see them cry...
funny thing is, if someone tells me what they think of me, the post stays there forever....guess it's cause i don't cry enough


----------



## farmerfischer (May 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they censor me all the time. i tell people what i think of them, and apparently that makes them cry, and at least one of the mods can't stand to see them cry...
> funny thing is, if someone tells me what they think of me, the post stays there forever....guess it's cause i don't cry enough


Me and another member were In a disagreement with a mod on whether or not you could grow avocadoes from pit from a store. Turns out we were right ,, all those posts are gone now..lol.. I wonder why


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Me and another member were In a disagreement with a mod on whether or not you could grow avocadoes from pit from a store. Turns out we were right ,, all those posts are gone now..lol.. I wonder why


say what? i do that crap all the time......ugh....

got a couple of early lemon trees started too.......Mrs Budman's green thumb of course...


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 29, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Here's the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He dries this for the more sophisticated clientele. NOT THAT THERE'S ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 29, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> He dries this for the more sophisticated clientele. NOT THAT THERE'S ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT.
> View attachment 4143166


Clean the damn litter boxes already will ya..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 29, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> He dries this for the more sophisticated clientele. NOT THAT THERE'S ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT.
> View attachment 4143166


And the box fan blowing right on them..lmao!


----------



## farmerfischer (May 29, 2018)

I'm glad I grow my own weed. .lol. to think that funky cat piss smelling weed you bought is the shit... lol..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> say what? i do that crap all the time......ugh....
> 
> got a couple of early lemon trees started too.......Mrs Budman's green thumb of course...


Yeah I've grown out afew things I've bought from the grocery store.. now whether or not they will produce is to question.. I'm still waiting,, maybe in another year my avocado will do something..


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> He dries this for the more sophisticated clientele. NOT THAT THERE'S ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT.
> View attachment 4143166


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah I've grown out afew things I've bought from the grocery store.. now where or not they will produce is to question.. I'm still waiting,, maybe in another year my avocado will do something..


The Mrs has 3 starting now, think they should be ready for the garden next year, or maybe sooner depending on the growth.....her lemon started are actually growing nicely in the window cell on the inside......keeping in mind it's 100degrees today outside today...yep summer just started for us......


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2018)

me talking in here has reminded me to tag that bag of the BB2 screw up i did.....looks promising though


----------



## farmerfischer (May 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> The Mrs has 3 starting now, think they should be ready for the garden next year, or maybe sooner depending on the growth.....her lemon started are actually growing nicely in the window cell on the inside......keeping in mind it's 100degrees today outside today...yep summer just started for us......


Yeah are summer is just beginning... It's been an incredibly hot and dry start so far.. the average temp here has been in the 90's for a week and a half. Today is a bit cooler sitting at 86° ... We really need rain.. the fire danger is extreme.


----------



## lokie (May 29, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah I've grown out afew things I've bought from the grocery store.. now whether or not they will produce is to question.. I'm still waiting,, maybe in another year my avocado will do something..


I have grown a pineapple by planting the top of a store bought fruit.

It worked. The home grown pineapple was not as sweet as the original. That may be because 
I had no experience with pineapple farming and probably did not pick it at the right time.






copy and pasted.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 29, 2018)

lokie said:


> I have grown a pineapple by planting the top of a store bought fruit.
> 
> It worked. The home grown pineapple was not as sweet as the original. That may be because
> I had no experience with pineapple farming and probably did not pick it at the right time.
> ...


Cool shit...I've always wanted to try that.. think I may grab a pineapple next trip to the store..


----------



## jerryb73 (May 29, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Cool shit...I've always wanted to try that.. think I may grab a pineapple next trip to the store..


My girl just came home with 2.. hmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2018)

lokie said:


> I have grown a pineapple by planting the top of a store bought fruit.
> 
> It worked. The home grown pineapple was not as sweet as the original. That may be because
> I had no experience with pineapple farming and probably did not pick it at the right time.
> ...


never done that one, prolly wouldn't survive in my climate though, maybe a little closer to the gulf coast area, but not mine


----------



## lokie (May 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> never done that one, prolly wouldn't survive in my climate though, maybe a little closer to the gulf coast area, but not mine


Maybe not.

I had Daytona Beach on my side.


----------



## Bareback (May 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> never done that one, prolly wouldn't survive in my climate though, maybe a little closer to the gulf coast area, but not mine


I've done pineapple several times it does fine in the summer but I haven't had one survive winter yet so I quit trying. 

PS when I was looking at grow journals a couple years ago someone had a pineapple in their grow room. So I asked about it and they said that had grown several to harvest, I think it might have been budzila but I'm not sure. However I think ODG or chunky stool was in the conversation. Possibly one of those dudes in the organic section.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I've done pineapple several times it does fine in the summer but I haven't had one survive winter yet so I quit trying.
> 
> PS when I was looking at grow journals a couple years ago someone had a pineapple in their grow room. So I asked about it and they said that had grown several to harvest, I think it might have been budzila but I'm not sure. However I think ODG or chunky stool was in the conversation. Possibly one of those dudes in the organic section.


According to this > https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/special/children/planting-pineapple-tops.htm

It takes 2-3 years for them to bloom after rooting - not very good use of my MH/HPS/grow room space IMHO.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2018)

I guess I'll just keep buying them once in a while.

Anybody else suddenly hungry for pineapple upside down cake?


----------



## Bareback (May 30, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> According to this > https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/special/children/planting-pineapple-tops.htm
> 
> It takes 2-3 years for them to bloom after rooting - not very good use of my MH/HPS/grow room space IMHO.


I didn't think so either, but it caught my eye and I had to ask.
It would not work for me because I only grow for 7-9 months .


----------



## Grandpapy (May 30, 2018)

I bet @Indacouch could grow pineapples.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 30, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I bet @Indacouch could grow pinipples.


~ Slightly massaged ~


----------



## Grandpapy (May 30, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Slightly massaged ~


LOL


----------



## BarnBuster (May 30, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (May 31, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4143840


That is longer than I thought.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 31, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> That is longer than I thought.


I guess his transgressions were on the 8th


----------



## Bareback (May 31, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I guess his transgressions were on the 8th


 " And on the 8th day there was transgressions " so sayith the mod. 

Set my bro free and your people will release the majestic Fuck, such a majestic beast it is, sayith the barebacks.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 31, 2018)

Bareback said:


> " And on the 8th day there was transgressions " so sayith the mod.
> 
> Set my bro free and your people will release the majestic Fuck, such a majestic beast it is, sayith the barebacks.


Preach brother..


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)

Bareback said:


> " And on the 8th day there was transgressions " so sayith the mod.
> 
> Set my bro free and your people will release the majestic Fuck, such a majestic beast it is, sayith the barebacks.


preach it on mate


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)

here are those 2 lemon trees she started from seed.......


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 31, 2018)

Whatever you guys are doing, stop doing it and watch Coco. Or if you're a good multi tasker I guess you could keep doing what you're doing and watch Coco. But you'll probably miss those fun little plot points if you don't give it your undivided attention. My wife sat there crying for like 15 minutes after it ended it was adorable. But I'm a manly ass man who drinks Dr peppers with bald eagles and arm wrestles grizzly bears. So I only cried for like 5 minutes. Anyways good night everybody.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 1, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Whatever you guys are doing, stop doing it and watch Coco. Or if you're a good multi tasker I guess you could keep doing what you're doing and watch Coco. But you'll probably miss those fun little plot points if you don't give it your undivided attention. My wife sat there crying for like 15 minutes after it ended it was adorable. But I'm a manly ass man who drinks Dr peppers with bald eagles and arm wrestles grizzly bears. So I only cried for like 5 minutes. Anyways good night everybody.


My daughter loves that movie, seen it many times. And yeah, bout 5 min..


----------



## InigoMontoya (Jun 1, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> My daughter loves that movie, seen it many times. And yeah, bout 5 min..


Yeah my son was sick the past few days so we were just watching movies and stumbled across that one. And now it's our favorite movie lol. Got most of the way to work this morning not feeling the greatest but able to do stuff, about fifteen minutes away from the jobsite and I started throwing up.  While driving. Was not fun. But I managed to make it home so I can actually rest and break this damn fever. hope you guys are having a better day so far  damn kids and their germs.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Yeah my son was sick the past few days so we were just watching movies and stumbled across that one. And now it's our favorite movie lol. Got most of the way to work this morning not feeling the greatest but able to do stuff, about fifteen minutes away from the jobsite and I started throwing up.  While driving. Was not fun. But I managed to make it home so I can actually rest and break this damn fever. hope you guys are having a better day so far  damn kids and their germs.


feel better, drink a lot of fluids, rest, do all that other stuff people tell you to do....


----------



## dstroy (Jun 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4144236
> here are those 2 lemon trees she started from seed.......


Even if you don't get fruit for a while, the leaves taste good too.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 1, 2018)

Good morning from my one eyed people eater
 
PENIS


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Even if you don't get fruit for a while, the leaves taste good too.


cool, we've got another one inside the house it's about 4ft tall in a pot, still hasn't produced though..thinking of up potting it. i know if i do that i'll have to find a good place for it if i do, or i just might just put it in the ground.....

last night she pulled out a new elephant leaf plant.....gonna have to figure out a place for it eventually....

never knew you could use the leafs for something....hmmm


----------



## dstroy (Jun 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> cool, we've got another one inside the house it's about 4ft tall in a pot, still hasn't produced though..thinking of up potting it. i know if i do that i'll have to find a good place for it if i do, or i just might just put it in the ground.....
> 
> last night she pulled out a new elephant leaf plant.....gonna have to figure out a place for it eventually....
> 
> never knew you could use the leafs for something....hmmm


Yeah man, you can get a pretty good lemon aroma in tea or you can blanch them. There are a lot of recipes you can use them in.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 5, 2018)

What’s up dudes? 

Been busy, kids had dentist appointments, and garden chores.

We planted some bell peppers, tomatoes, cucumbers and some herbs like the day before yesterday and it’s fucken poured rain twice since lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2018)

dstroy said:


> What’s up dudes?
> 
> Been busy, kids had dentist appointments, and garden chores.
> 
> We planted some bell peppers, tomatoes, cucumbers and some herbs like the day before yesterday and it’s fucken poured rain twice since lol


hasn't rain here in a month, my veggies are taken a hit.....

gonna be 101f today here...

pool here i come after work


----------



## dstroy (Jun 7, 2018)

It’s something something eve


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 7, 2018)

dstroy said:


> It’s something something eve
> 
> View attachment 4147397


Man, Inda gonna sling penis penis penis when he gets back. Can’t wait...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Man, Inda gonna sling penis penis penis when he gets back. Can’t wait...


that's either today or tomorrow isn't it


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 7, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> that's either today or tomorrow isn't it


I believe so..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 7, 2018)

420God said:


> Enter the link to the video you want to embed into the film strip(media) at the top of the response area you're typing on.
> 
> View attachment 4142548


That and most videos have a spot where you click to share and just copy the video link and simply paste it right where text goes and click post reply.


----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Good morning from my one eyed people eater
> View attachment 4144573
> PENIS


Thank God I have two eyes. I should be safe.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Man, Inda gonna sling penis penis penis when he gets back. Can’t wait...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 8, 2018)

I know I might be a little early but 
Welcome back inda

 
 

And just because 
 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2018)

having a little fun with my screw up.......
 

the garden is coming in good......the heat is getting to it though.....the latest grabs...


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 9, 2018)

Mids at best .......




8========================D 


Hello to all my brethren and sisthren.



Guess who's back? 



Penis 
Penis 



Fu#% her right in the a$$hole 


I slept in today and still haven't had my coffee or any drugs.....so give me a few minutes so I can fu&@ this place up proper.



Upon my return I see I was banned for saying the F word...... I wanted to formally apologize for saying the Fu*# word in front of all of you. I understand this is a religious based site and nobody uses that terrible God forsaken language.

Fuckin crazy I know.





Much love to all my freedom fuck homies.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 9, 2018)

Fitting ......and the clean version for no bad fucking language.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Mids at best .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back bro!!! Nothing has changed.. 

The Freedom penises have been holding it down..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Mids at best .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well fuck.....welcome back homie


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 9, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Welcome back bro!!! Nothing has changed..
> 
> The Freedom penises have been holding it down..





BudmanTX said:


> well fuck.....welcome back homie


I would drink my coffee and hover like a guardian angle.

Angle is not a typo....

I'm sorry fellas...I'm not actually an angel.



And I'd see the my fucks in the faces of those who oppose my superior intellect and education.

#hearttouching


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I would drink my coffee and hover like a guardian angle.
> 
> Angle is not a typo....
> 
> ...


We've been looking for you


----------



## dstroy (Jun 9, 2018)

DVG humble pie above.



“Grape ape” whatever this stuff is it’s good, and tastes grapey. 

Does anyone else like getting graped in the mouth?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2018)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4148331
> 
> DVG humble pie above.
> 
> ...


very nice love the frost.....

that puts my seasonings to shame...lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Mids at best .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we can’t say the eff word then how can I fuck her right in the pussy? 

Don’t make no god damn fucking sense! Son of a bitch!


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 9, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We've been looking for you
> 
> View attachment 4148337


I had to double take the theft of my 63 .... I see you kept her safe while I was away. 

Best Avi on RIU ....totally unbiased of course.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 9, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> If we can’t say the eff word then how can I fuck her right in the pussy?
> 
> Don’t make no god damn fucking sense! Son of a bitch!


I'm fucking speechless myself.... I mean. My avi is a flying Fuck....and my farm is Fuck Farms.... sooooooo I feel descrminated against Gar.


Such a majestic beast.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I had to double take the theft of my 63 .... I see you kept her safe while I was away.
> 
> Best Avi on RIU ....totally unbiased of course.


I mostly just played with the push button transmission.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 9, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I mostly just played with the push button transmission.


You haven't even made it to the almost square but still round steering wheel I see.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2018)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4148331
> 
> DVG humble pie above.
> 
> ...


Yeah I just picked up some Grape Kush.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> You haven't even made it to the almost square but still round steering wheel I see.


Oh yeah. I played with the non locking steering wheel a little.

And I totally didn't get a bj in the back seat or anything. I got class and respect, bro. I know how to take care of a classic!


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 9, 2018)

So I ended up with a freak of nature gorilla glue. I'll take a pic. She has 2 main stems and has never been topped or trained in any way. I actually noticed it topping her today. I'm excited about it .... if she stays healthy and strong. I'm going to be way ahead of the game with her. Literally like two plants in one. I'm Gina go for a serious amount of cola with her. Finally a mutation that looks like it will benefit me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So I ended up with a freak of nature gorilla glue. I'll take a pic. She has 2 main stems and has never been topped or trained in any way. I actually noticed it topping her today. I'm excited about it .... if she stays healthy and strong. I'm going to be way ahead of the game with her. Literally like two plants in one. I'm Gina go for a serious amount of cola with her. Finally a mutation that looks like it will benefit me.


how fortunate your single plant turns out to be a double header


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So I ended up with a freak of nature gorilla glue. I'll take a pic. She has 2 main stems and has never been topped or trained in any way. I actually noticed it topping her today. I'm excited about it .... if she stays healthy and strong. I'm going to be way ahead of the game with her. Literally like two plants in one. I'm Gina go for a serious amount of cola with her. Finally a mutation that looks like it will benefit me.


Dude, where's that midget add I posted? Behave yourself, I can't find shit when you're not around to find it for me.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 9, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Dude, where's that midget add I posted? Behave yourself, I can't find shit when you're not around to find it for me.


I'll find her when I get home sunshinez


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'll find her when I get home sunshinez


I don't' know how I'd hire midget strippers without you. My life got turned upside down when you left.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 9, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I don't' know how I'd hire midget strippers without you. My life got turned upside down when you left.


I missed you to sunshine. I actually seen the penis replica you made out of toilet paper and toothepaste in turtle prison. Good looking penis.

No homo


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 9, 2018)

Smoking on a mutant


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I missed you to sunshine. I actually seen the penis replica you made out of toilet paper and toothepaste in turtle prison. Good looking penis.
> 
> No homo


Welcome back bro. Just wondering what it was like... did you have to eat your meals really fast so no one would slap it out your hands? Did anyone bang on the bars at night doing their best to keep you up all night? Did you have to suck any dix to get heroin? Did you make any cool shanks? Were there any riots... was anyone ripped in half and folded up and tossed in the garbage?
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/california-prison-inmate-cut-2-organs-missing-article-1.2288513

Ah good times!

SH420


----------



## Bareback (Jun 10, 2018)

Welcome back bro, damn this has been one looonnnggg month.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 10, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Welcome back bro, damn this has been one looonnnggg month.


I know right, kinda like we were all in prison..


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 10, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Welcome back bro. Just wondering what it was like... did you have to eat your meals really fast so no one would slap it out your hands? Did anyone bang on the bars at night doing their best to keep you up all night? Did you have to suck any dix to get heroin? Did you make any cool shanks? Were there any riots... was anyone ripped in half and folded up and tossed in the garbage?
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/california-prison-inmate-cut-2-organs-missing-article-1.2288513
> 
> Ah good times!
> ...


I must admit I had to fight a little bit at first. Everyone thought I was suppose to do my time all by myself. So I shanked a guy for welcoming me to the prison. I later found out he was just a sweet old man they couldn't get to leave. After that I just kinda settled in and started making weapons,art,and delicious pastries using my semen. I sold them to the guards and prisoners. Semen is the Swiss Army knife our body provides us. I'm actually in the middle of inventing a personal protection device. I guess it's kinda like pepper spray only different. I'm gunna call it Cum Shot...... I know I know scary name. It's a blend of my semen and @Gary Goodson pepper garden peppers. Just go watch a cum shot compilation on the internet before you think I'm not onto something.


Cum Shot is like the napalm of pepper sprays. The can will look like a huge dick as well. A lady pulling out a huge cock will temporarily foil the robber/attackers plans. Next thing he knows.....Cum Shot


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 10, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Welcome back bro, damn this has been one looonnnggg month.





jerryb73 said:


> I know right, kinda like we were all in prison..



I missed you fellas.... I wouldn't have even returned if I didn't have people like you guys I consider actual friends.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 10, 2018)

#Dudelookslikealady


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 10, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Welcome back bro. Just wondering what it was like... did you have to eat your meals really fast so no one would slap it out your hands? Did anyone bang on the bars at night doing their best to keep you up all night? Did you have to suck any dix to get heroin? Did you make any cool shanks? Were there any riots... was anyone ripped in half and folded up and tossed in the garbage?
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/california-prison-inmate-cut-2-organs-missing-article-1.2288513
> 
> Ah good times!
> ...


i tried to send him a link to this, but the mods shut me down
https://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/mythbusters/videos/paper-crossbow-minimyth


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 10, 2018)

I just wanted to be serious for 1 second.......



Now that that's out of the way. I just wanted to say I appreciate all the homies flying the Fuck flag while I was away. I'd have bad days and come read what you guys were up to and it would bring a cheer to my otherwise shitty day. I hope you all know your why I stuck around after my BS ban. I laughed several times seeing people asking about all the horse ducks......LOL .....idiots didn't even know what a Fuck was...smh

The shear confusion and mob of fucks was beautiful my peeps.




Thank you for keeping the Fuck in the faces of those who oppose it.


Such A Majestic Beast


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 10, 2018)

I was gonna sport this...
 

Fuck flag worked just fine.
SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 10, 2018)

Well now that you are free, gotta find another..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 10, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was gonna sport this...
> View attachment 4148828
> 
> Fuck flag worked just fine.
> SH420


that's a scary looking beast right there.......


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i tried to send him a link to this, but the mods shut me down
> https://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/mythbusters/videos/paper-crossbow-minimyth


Next time shoot it over ala low tech

 

SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's a scary looking beast right there.......


Indeed


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I must admit I had to fight a little bit at first. Everyone thought I was suppose to do my time all by myself. So I shanked a guy for welcoming me to the prison. I later found out he was just a sweet old man they couldn't get to leave. After that I just kinda settled in and started making weapons,art,and delicious pastries using my semen. I sold them to the guards and prisoners. *Semen is the Swiss Army knife our body provides us. *I'm actually in the middle of inventing a personal protection device. I guess it's kinda like pepper spray only different. I'm gunna call it Cum Shot...... I know I know scary name. It's a blend of my semen and @Gary Goodson pepper garden peppers. Just go watch a cum shot compilation on the internet before you think I'm not onto something.
> 
> 
> Cum Shot is like the napalm of pepper sprays. The can will look like a huge dick as well. A lady pulling out a huge cock will temporarily foil the robber/attackers plans. Next thing he knows.....Cum Shot


plus rep


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was gonna sport this...
> View attachment 4148828
> 
> Fuck flag worked just fine.
> SH420


That's pretty sexy! Apparently you have some familiarity with Fuck Farms genetics, they complement yours.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I just wanted to be serious for 1 second.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We came close to DefCon 1 and almost launched the Big One.

(only shows in reply window, dang)


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> We came close to DefCon 1 and almost launched the Big One.
> 
> (only shows in reply window, dang)


 

sigh........

Welcome back @Indacouch


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4148895
> 
> sigh........
> 
> Welcome back @Indacouch


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I must admit I had to fight a little bit at first. Everyone thought I was suppose to do my time all by myself. So I shanked a guy for welcoming me to the prison. I later found out he was just a sweet old man they couldn't get to leave. After that I just kinda settled in and started making weapons,art,and delicious pastries using my semen. I sold them to the guards and prisoners. Semen is the Swiss Army knife our body provides us. I'm actually in the middle of inventing a personal protection device. I guess it's kinda like pepper spray only different. I'm gunna call it Cum Shot...... I know I know scary name. It's a blend of my semen and @Gary Goodson pepper garden peppers. Just go watch a cum shot compilation on the internet before you think I'm not onto something.
> 
> 
> Cum Shot is like the napalm of pepper sprays. The can will look like a huge dick as well. A lady pulling out a huge cock will temporarily foil the robber/attackers plans. Next thing he knows.....Cum Shot


Not to mention if a dude pulls a huge penis out of his pants...


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 10, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Not to mention if a dude pulls a huge penis out of his pants...


I rest my case...... 

I know I shouldn't advertise here ........buuuuuuuut


Cum Shot 


Protecting your wife and kids since 2018.


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2018)

welcome back.


----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Jun 11, 2018)

Morning penis.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2018)

morning....

why is it always that last beer that gets me.......


----------



## ANC (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Jun 12, 2018)

Well today was my early day to come up to fuck farms and tend the tomatoes. I have several experiments going on this year guys/gals. Of course I've got the normal boring tomatoes going....but I'm most excited about my experiments and the Annie house. I actually got a lot done while I was away. I decided to extend my first green house I ever made. I'm not sure why I decided to do it during tomatoe season....but it's done none the less. I extended it out and put a brand new concrete floor in. Put up brand new plastic as well as new fans/cooler. So my experiments this year are as follows.

I'm trying out Mega crop on a batch.
I also decided to do some no till plants. I left the pots out in the rain since harvest last year. I just pulled the old stem and dropped in a new tomatoe plant. I also decided to go back into the ground in a section of my hoop house. Last but not least I'm setting up for a totally new training method to keep myself off the ladder this year. My buddy has had some awesome results in his green houses ...so I figured I'd give it a try. The Mega crop was actually free from a giveaway I won here on RIU. Im actually quite pleased so far. I see no difference between the MC and my tried and true method. Which is a good thing considering I'd save a lot of cash on nutrients if the MC can actually stand alone until flower. I've not added any Cal/Mag to the MC plants and they're doing just fine. 


My single matajuanaplant is doing ok as well. I actually ended up realizing she's a two headed mutant. I'll take pics so you guys/gals can give me the actual term of what's going on.

So I'm excited about experimenting with all these foods,soils, and new training techniques. I'm hoping I figure out at least one more cool technique to apply to my vegetable gardens in the future. 

Did I mention I hate concrete work?

And yes I scratched a penis into the wet concrete.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> And yes I scratched a penis into the wet concrete.


Out of morbid curiosity I have to ask ~ with what?


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Out of morbid curiosity I have to ask ~ with what?


Lol...... a piece of a bamboo pole.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> My single matajuanaplant is doing ok as well. I actually ended up realizing she's a two headed mutant. I'll take pics so you guys/gals can give me the actual term of what's going on.


Does it look like this?


----------



## ANC (Jun 12, 2018)

Well, at least he is not confessing to dicking the concrete yet.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Well, at least he is not confessing to dicking the concrete *yet*.


Great gif LOL

@Indacouch RIU was a sad place without you and your 'stories'


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Well, at least he is not confessing to dicking the concrete yet.


think i'll stress the "YET" part as well.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Well today was my early day to come up to fuck farms and tend the tomatoes. I have several experiments going on this year guys/gals. Of course I've got the normal boring tomatoes going....but I'm most excited about my experiments and the Annie house. I actually got a lot done while I was away. I decided to extend my first green house I ever made. I'm not sure why I decided to do it during tomatoe season....but it's done none the less. I extended it out and put a brand new concrete floor in. Put up brand new plastic as well as new fans/cooler. So my experiments this year are as follows.
> 
> I'm trying out Mega crop on a batch.
> I also decided to do some no till plants. I left the pots out in the rain since harvest last year. I just pulled the old stem and dropped in a new tomatoe plant. I also decided to go back into the ground in a section of my hoop house. Last but not least I'm setting up for a totally new training method to keep myself off the ladder this year. My buddy has had some awesome results in his green houses ...so I figured I'd give it a try. The Mega crop was actually free from a giveaway I won here on RIU. Im actually quite pleased so far. I see no difference between the MC and my tried and true method. Which is a good thing considering I'd save a lot of cash on nutrients if the MC can actually stand alone until flower. I've not added any Cal/Mag to the MC plants and they're doing just fine.
> ...


gotta love a good experiment........


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 12, 2018)

my daily nug, since i only get one 
blueberry kush, no blue in this pheno, but it does smell fruity, and herbal. and it's sticky as hell


----------



## ANC (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2018)

any one hungry, sirloin just finished, guess what the seasoning is. Tomatoes really


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Jun 12, 2018)

Went to 12/12 on may 17th got two gsc and one BlackBerry kush could use some feed back this is mh second grow


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Jun 12, 2018)

Few more pics


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2018)

stiffnuts12 said:


> Went to 12/12 on may 17th got two gsc and one BlackBerry kush could use some feed back this is mh second grow


Looks like it might be marijuana, be careful in some places this is an illegal substance.


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Jun 12, 2018)

Im in Oregon im ok in that area 


curious2garden said:


> Looks like it might be marijuana, be careful in some places this is an illegal substance.[/QUOTE


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2018)

stiffnuts12 said:


> Im in Oregon im ok in that area


Keep up the good work


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 12, 2018)

stiffnuts12 said:


> Went to 12/12 on may 17th got two gsc and one BlackBerry kush could use some feed back this is mh second grow


Looks quite good, esp for a 2nd grow


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Jun 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Keep up the good work


So they look fine not to small?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2018)

stiffnuts12 said:


> So they look fine not to small?


They look great


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Jun 12, 2018)

Ok thanks guys


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 12, 2018)

Adding some humboldt cookies to The Daily Nugg,
 

SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 12, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Adding some humboldt cookies to The Daily Nugg,
> View attachment 4150163
> 
> SH420


I've got some cookies going as well. Wasn't planning on em.......But the cookie jar had a few left at the very bottom.....forgotten about.....so hopefully my cookies don't have any testicles.... I'm actually surprised they even came out to play.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm fucking speechless myself.... I mean. My avi is a flying Fuck....and my farm is Fuck Farms.... sooooooo I feel descrminated against Gar.
> 
> 
> Such a majestic beast.


Welcome back. I was flying the fuck for a bit. Then this dumbass started arguing with a couple of us flying it and I had to change mine back so the person would realize it wasn't the same person.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 13, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4150142 any one hungry, sirloin just finished, guess what the seasoning is. Tomatoes really


who needs a plate? the cutting board works...you are cutting it


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I've got some cookies going as well. Wasn't planning on em.......But the cookie jar had a few left at the very bottom.....forgotten about.....so hopefully my cookies don't have any testicles.... I'm actually surprised they even came out to play.


You were running gelato before, weren't you? 
I've got a gelato now, from bagseed, not too sure I'm liking the growth pattern all that much, not as good looking as the last pheno I had. This one looks way more indica dom. I'm going to take sime cuts of her and do a test run, should know in a few months if she's worth keeping. 
I'm trying to get my hands on some sunset sherbert or khalifa kush 

SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 13, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> You were running gelato before, weren't you?
> I've got a gelato now, from bagseed, not too sure I'm liking the growth pattern all that much, not as good looking as the last pheno I had. This one looks way more indica dom. I'm going to take sime cuts of her and do a test run, should know in a few months if she's worth keeping.
> I'm trying to get my hands on some sunset sherbert or khalifa kush
> 
> SH420


Yes. We had some Gelato in the last indoor run. Super sticky shit.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Welcome back. I was flying the fuck for a bit. Then this dumbass started arguing with a couple of us flying it and I had to change mine back so the person would realize it wasn't the same person.


Lol...... I actually seen an entire page of just Fuck avi's responding to each other....They all had different names ...LOL.... brought a tear to my eye WB.




Such a majestic beast.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Was it consensual? If so, yeah that's bullshit he lost his job.

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who needs a plate? the cutting board works...you are cutting it


yes it does, need a better one, guess the next time i'm in town i'll get a better one......those steaks were yummy, could wait to put them in the salads me and mrs budman made....hehe


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Lol!


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Well today was my early day to come up to fuck farms and tend the tomatoes. I have several experiments going on this year guys/gals. Of course I've got the normal boring tomatoes going....but I'm most excited about my experiments and the Annie house. I actually got a lot done while I was away. I decided to extend my first green house I ever made. I'm not sure why I decided to do it during tomatoe season....but it's done none the less. I extended it out and put a brand new concrete floor in. Put up brand new plastic as well as new fans/cooler. So my experiments this year are as follows.
> 
> I'm trying out Mega crop on a batch.
> I also decided to do some no till plants. I left the pots out in the rain since harvest last year. I just pulled the old stem and dropped in a new tomatoe plant. I also decided to go back into the ground in a section of my hoop house. Last but not least I'm setting up for a totally new training method to keep myself off the ladder this year. My buddy has had some awesome results in his green houses ...so I figured I'd give it a try. The Mega crop was actually free from a giveaway I won here on RIU. Im actually quite pleased so far. I see no difference between the MC and my tried and true method. Which is a good thing considering I'd save a lot of cash on nutrients if the MC can actually stand alone until flower. I've not added any Cal/Mag to the MC plants and they're doing just fine.
> ...


Incase you missed it while turtled.



SSGrower said:


> This one little plant came from an F1 tester batch that produced a couple
> mutants.
> View attachment 4142396
> One on lower right was reveging clone.
> ...


     
Frass and a few other plants were on a diet of MC and the following
 
I found MC to be high in N for the final few weeks, could have probably used more Fe and Ca.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 13, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Incase you missed it while turtled.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150331 View attachment 4150332 View attachment 4150333 View attachment 4150334 View attachment 4150335
> ...


So I won the MC in a giveaway here actually. I did some research and decided to give it a go. The vegg growth seems to be doing good. I'm actually more curious about their claims of Cal/Mag in the product. I usually have to add cal/mag to my waterings because of my water source. So far everything looks good in vegg on the MC fed plants. I actually like a decent fade at harvest time. So I'll be backing off the MC in plenty of time so high N won't cause issue for me. I will say,I've given quite a bit less than recommended and it seems to be fine. Im also Guna run some BB with the MC. I'm still debating if I'm going to try the GL bloom food....or just do my usual flowering food. I guess it's cheap enough to try both and see. If I can get through vegg alone on the MC I'd already save lots of money on nutrients. I wouldn't personally use it as a stand alone all the way through. I'm actually quite pleased with the vegg growth thus far.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 13, 2018)

So I started a few more seeds, just for gardening fun outside now that I have the cover of 4 big tomato plants.

Just put them in potting soil. So like 6 came up quick but then the last 3 damn days were 95% overcast, maybe 1 hour of sun in 3 days.

So now they're all stretched out.

 
Supposed to have 3 or 4 sunny days in a row now to get them fixed up. Left room for more soil cause this always happens.

We sure do get the clouds here, I'm envious of that Cali sun. Ours hides.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I started a few more seeds, just for gardening fun outside now that I have the cover of 4 big tomato plants.
> 
> Just put them in potting soil. So like 6 came up quick but then the last 3 damn days were 95% overcast, maybe 1 hour of sun in 3 days.
> 
> ...


Take it brother, it's hot as fuck.. I'd give my left nut for a few clouds right now. I just walked to the backyard and wet my dogs down.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I started a few more seeds, just for gardening fun outside now that I have the cover of 4 big tomato plants.
> 
> Just put them in potting soil. So like 6 came up quick but then the last 3 damn days were 95% overcast, maybe 1 hour of sun in 3 days.
> 
> ...


you could be in my boat, 100F today, we have clouds, but they don't do squat.....

still got hose down the pooches i have outside

watering the garden is only at night, my area is under stage 2 water restriction now


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 13, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Take it brother, it's hot as fuck.. I'd give my left nut for a few clouds right now. I just walked to the backyard and wet my dogs down.


Hmmm... don't have any to offers, sweat my nuts off already.
SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I started a few more seeds, just for gardening fun outside now that I have the cover of 4 big tomato plants.
> 
> Just put them in potting soil. So like 6 came up quick but then the last 3 damn days were 95% overcast, maybe 1 hour of sun in 3 days.
> 
> ...


I had some stretchy babies on the bottom rack. Once you bury em nice and deep on the transplant who cares. 

GL with em


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 14, 2018)

Just got done spraying around the green houses. I'm actually surprised it's almost midnight already. I'm usually out by now. I guess I enjoy working outside late during the summer evenings. I actually had an owl land above the green house where I was working. It was calling to another one down by the river in the distance. Of course I had to interrupt them both with my own hooting skills. They were both very surprised I wasn't an owl. I'm pretty sure they both wanted to mate with me. Sadly I didn't have time. So between the coyotes calling and the owls, I had a pretty relaxing evening at Fuck Farms. Which is a good change of pace for some shit that's been going on within my familia.


Good night everyone...... if a lonely owl comes looking for child support... not a word from any of you.


PENIS!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I started a few more seeds, just for gardening fun outside now that I have the cover of 4 big tomato plants.
> 
> Just put them in potting soil. So like 6 came up quick but then the last 3 damn days were 95% overcast, maybe 1 hour of sun in 3 days.
> 
> ...


Move your light closer


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2018)

I know women can be demanding, but asking the man to move the sun closer ?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> I know women can be demanding, but asking the man to move the sun closer ?


If anyone can, it would be Tangie..


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> I know women can be demanding, but asking the man to move the sun closer ?


Just move the Earth closer to the Sun, so much easier 

SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 14, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just move the Earth closer to the Sun, so much easier
> 
> SH420


I'm just waiting for a flat earther to come give us all some pointers on how.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 14, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm just waiting for a flat earther to come give us all some pointers on how.


I'm still waiting for that midget add I misplaced. No rush...


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 14, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm still waiting for that midget add I misplaced. No rush...View attachment 4150960


Sorry bout that one sunshine. I decided that slamming my phone against brick stairs on my porch was a better option that actually catching it. I actually would have been better off letting it drop than trying to save it. Some how I flipped in the air a few times attempting to catch it. Instead of catching it I spiked it like a fucking volley ball into my porch. 


So I'll have to retrieve it somehow for you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2018)

I think the dog is smiling...


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Jun 15, 2018)

Il miss you lil nugglet....... 




((Sniff))


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Il miss you lil nugglet.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


want me to play "taps" for you...lol


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 15, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> want me to play "taps" for you...lol



That would be nice ...ty 





((Sniff))


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> That would be nice ...ty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 15, 2018)

laid to rest at Arlington, like a good soldier


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> laid to rest at Arlington, like a good soldier


gotta give the little nugglet it's just do.....


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 16, 2018)

"Welcome to Atlanta," daily nugg. Had a good time at the cup.
I had some cbanana s1 squished. Really nice, lime fuel.

Good to have you back @Indacouch . Hope your turtle dick is healing speedily.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 16, 2018)

So as most of you know I like to experiment during my green house season of tomatoes. I've been really focusing on root growth the last few years. So I've been trying to find a way to get my plants to have little to no transplant halt. The ones I'm playing around with are probably a month ahead of my normal tomatoes. I end up in large smart pots by the end and didn't like the way things would slow down above ground while the roots filled the new space. So through much trial and error I think I came up with a way to keep the girls nice and steady both above and below ground. It's a bit of extra work but so far it appears to be well worth the effort. If the continue to do like this the next few grows. I'm actually guna skip supplemental lighting for the first few weeks next year. Just thought I'd share that since I'm pretty happy with my results. 



Penis


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So as most of you know I like to experiment during my green house season of tomatoes. I've been really focusing on root growth the last few years. So I've been trying to find a way to get my plants to have little to no transplant halt. The ones I'm playing around with are probably a month ahead of my normal tomatoes. I end up in large smart pots by the end and didn't like the way things would slow down above ground while the roots filled the new space. So through much trial and error I think I came up with a way to keep the girls nice and steady both above and below ground. It's a bit of extra work but so far it appears to be well worth the effort. If the continue to do like this the next few grows. I'm actually guna skip supplemental lighting for the first few weeks next year. Just thought I'd share that since I'm pretty happy with my results.
> 
> 
> 
> Penis


What did you do differently?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm never really sure what to do when transplanting. 
Some people say be careful and disturb the roots as little as possible. 
Other people say rough em up -- especially if they're getting root bound. 
Does vitamin B1 help? If so, do you give it to them before or after transplant? 

I've found that roots grow differently depending on the pot and watering routine, so one approach does not fit all...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 16, 2018)

depends on what they look like, if they have a nice clean swirl to them, i just leave them alone. if them seem like a mass of knots, i might shake them loose a little. the only time i would actually cut into a root mass was if they seemed like they were seriously choking each other out, and i always transplant way before that becomes an issue.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What did you do differently?



It's actually kinda hard to explain. The simplest answer I could give, is not kicking small plants into big pots. Also the way I'm transplanting is kinda unique and I personally think it's keeping everything equal above and below the soil growth wise. I'm not experiencing the ((transplant shock)) as some like to call it. Keep in mind I'm only doing this to get the biggest girls I can during the season before flower. If I can save a couple days of slow to no growth because of transplant. Then factor in 3 to 4 transplants. In the end that equals around a month. We all know how much these plants can grow in a month.

I actually figured all this out by mistake and the last few years decided to play around with different ideas. Last year I had super good results doing it to one plant. I thought maybe it was a fluke. This year I have a bunch I did this way and they're catching the others started early with sup lighting like nothing.

Like I said it's a few extra steps, but looks to be well worth the effort to get some real monsters by flowering time. Not only nice big plants.....but consistent steady growth with all the plants regardless of strain.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 17, 2018)

Hanging out with my kids for Father's Day.


Topping Education with India-

This is a "friends"plant.....I don't grow personally.
 
This is the upper portion of my "friends" plant.

We're going to focus on this location
 

Now wait for it .......pop that bitches head off.

Pay close attention to the top kids/noobs.........Gone!!! Like a fart in the wind.
 



How's she doing a week or so later where I pulled her head off.

 

Short and squatty with two heads. I'll be damn. No special tools or anything. How barbaric.

Next time on education with India. 

Watering for noobs.





Later in the season will top that bitch again. 


As for now----- getting my last piece of plastic up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 17, 2018)

oh...you said "watering with NEWBS"....never mind


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4152249 oh...you said "watering with NEWBS"....never mind


I'd bet money that's as deep as she can go with those flotation devices.

What was I talking about again?????


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 17, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'd bet money that's as deep as she can go with those flotation devices.
> 
> What was I talking about again?????


i have no idea....


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2018)

They say more than a handful is a waste, you can probably fill a box with those melons.
I see spinal surgery in her future.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> They say more than a handful is a waste, you can probably fill a box with those melons.
> I see spinal surgery in her future.


More than a handful is just confusing. I've learned to deal with it though. Not on me..... I wish, nasterbation would be way more intense.


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2018)

Yeah, no, I'd probably never leave the house if I had tits.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, no, I'd probably never leave the house if I had tits.


Tight sports bra and loose shirts, the only way to travel.


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2018)

Dunno hey, I'm an aspy, I can't even wear rings.
I look at them, and then start panicking I won't get them off and then start tugging on them and they get stuck and I get annoyed....Couldn't imagine trying to strap my tatas down.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Tight sports bra and loose shirts, the only way to travel.


i prefer it the other way around, but i can work with anyone....


----------



## dstroy (Jun 19, 2018)

What's up nuggets?

DVG humble pie day 23 12/12

 

Stay frosty, friends.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> What's up nuggets?
> 
> DVG humble pie day 23 12/12
> 
> ...



very nice.....looks yummy...prolly smells that way too..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2018)

made some more seasoning last night for the me and mrs. budman


----------



## dstroy (Jun 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> very nice.....looks yummy...prolly smells that way too..


My wife says it smells like pine and sausage hahahaha 

I think it smells like pine fruit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> My wife says it smells like pine and sausage hahahaha
> 
> I think it smells like pine fruit.


back in the day, we used to have breed in the area called "red eye pine" , from the stories i heard its was grown out of louisana and eastern texas.........been searching for that breed for years


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 19, 2018)

Humboldt cookies
Day 52ish since 10/14
 
 


SH420


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Jun 20, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Humboldt cookies
> Day 52ish since 10/14
> View attachment 4153466
> View attachment 4153464
> ...


I'm very upset with you. I still see leafs on that plant. Don't you know a complete defoliation is what makes pot grow. 

Mids at best ........smh 


@dstroy You too Mr.^^^^^^^^


SMH.........







Great job fellas.....( . ) ( . )


----------



## dstroy (Jun 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm very upset with you. I still see leafs on that plant. Don't you know a complete defoliation is what makes pot grow.
> 
> Mids at best ........smh
> 
> ...


nice tits


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2018)

3-4x8 trays of some Wedding cake 7.5 weeks in. I go 10 with this cut

 
 
Rock hard heavy triangle mints fire.

These pics do not do the strain justice.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 20, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> 3-4x8 trays of some Wedding cake 7.5 weeks in. I go 10 with this cut
> 
> View attachment 4153801
> View attachment 4153802
> ...


Looks like some dense nuggs. Damn near get an ounce of it in a dime sack .....lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm very upset with you. I still see leafs on that plant. Don't you know a complete defoliation is what makes pot grow.
> 
> Mids at best ........smh
> 
> ...


I'm sorry man. I hate to disappoint!
I'm gonna head home and just burn the entire thing down.

Maybe it can be salvaged? Where's fin? I obviously need a real professional 
SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Looks like some dense nuggs. Damn near get an ounce of it in a dime sack .....lol


It trims up super fast too.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 20, 2018)

Made some Sour D wax. I think it's done purging. 
 

SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 20, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Made some Sour D wax. I think it's done purging.
> View attachment 4153867
> 
> SH420


Perfect defoliation on that product.


Good color ...... love Sour D


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 20, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> It trims up super fast too.


makes the entire harvesting process much more enjoyable from plant to pipe for sure. I finally got my own personal indoor space ready for this year. I'll be popping beans and setting some babies in right before the green houses get chopped. Obviously mine are just tomatoes....but since your a grower, I'm sure you can appreciate my efforts for delicious fruit.


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2018)

Those girls looked thirsty. (bottom leaves droopy)


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> makes the entire harvesting process much more enjoyable from plant to pipe for sure. I finally got my own personal indoor space ready for this year. I'll be popping beans and setting some babies in right before the green houses get chopped. Obviously mine are just tomatoes....but since your a grower, I'm sure you can appreciate my efforts for delicious fruit.


If you dont have it already, the lemon tree cut, you should rock it. Then you can say you’re growing lemons 
Omg lemon tree is so loud dude. Does good outdoor but I just had to see what it did indoor which is not so great yield. Gonna keep and reverse it here soon though. Wanna hit up soMe of the flavors i got with it including the wedding cake. Lemon wedding cake, mmmmmmm.

The most lemon i’ve ever had.


ANC said:


> Those girls looked thirsty. (bottom leaves droopy)


I watered them tuesday, they will need watered again friday 
That pic was taken from up high looking kind of down at them. Not to mention, while they were sleeping.
10’ ceiling. 15 gal pots. 8 plants per 4x8 tray. I’ve been getting just under 1/2lb plants from them like this. I think i might be doing something right including the watering


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2018)

They look nice, I just get paranoid as I normally miss at least one watering on time and that always comes at a cost of yellow and lost eaves.
When I see lower leaves hanging my but puckers up as I know what comes next. Part of why my next run is going to be automated once the small plants are a little more established... Will also be my first automated rockwool grow.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 21, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> If you dont have it already, the lemon tree cut, you should rock it. Then you can say you’re growing lemons
> Omg lemon tree is so loud dude. Does good outdoor but I just had to see what it did indoor which is not so great yield. Gonna keep and reverse it here soon though. Wanna hit up soMe of the flavors i got with it including the wedding cake. Lemon wedding cake, mmmmmmm.
> 
> The most lemon i’ve ever had.
> ...


I use to freak out when I'd see certain strains at dark time. I remember thinking I had some big issue ....lol..... I love watching them wake up and get oriented for the light.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 21, 2018)

I think my little transplant experiment is guna end up biting me in the ass. They are already at normal size for late July. Which to most wouldn't be a bad thing. However I like to keep them at a certain height so I don't end up with plants that are against the roof. I'm trying to slow them down as much as possible. I'm going to keep them in these small pots for as long as I possibly can. Even doing that and topping and training it's guna be close once they start stretching. I am however going to let the mutant GG4 do her thing. I can't believe how gorgeous she is. I think I'm going to take some cuts off of her. I've never had a plant do this before. I topped one side of her oso far and she's already perfectly round with tons and tons of tops everywhere. I'm guna top the other side within the week and pot her up. Basically it grew from seed with multiple heads/main stems. Literally looks like a second plant was grafted into the side of the main stem. She's guna be an absolute beast. Which is awesome because this is the last of the GG I'm running for a while. I will definitely be taking cuts for the new room though.


I'll post a pic of her next time I go up to water.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (Jun 22, 2018)

If you don't think I'm proud about this

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-original-16oz-party-cup-comp.958991/page-67#post-14316647

Awe Fuck Yeah!
















(. Penis .)


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 24, 2018)

I really need a better camera but here's some white fire and a new garden pipe.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 24, 2018)

I love a breezy day.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 25, 2018)

time to run some food through the tanks for the girls. If I thought I had any chance of keeping them at a decent height....this feeding should dash all those hopes for sure. I'm really not looking forward to transplanting into final pots......FML

Ok, here we go for watering. I've been sick the last week or so. This heat wave doesn't exactly motivate me to go inside a green house........or 7 

I'd much rather be sick in the cool weather.......FML 


K, I'm seriously guna go water now.


Morning penis everyone.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 25, 2018)

I took some pictures at my friends garden. As you all know I only grow one plant outdoors on my farm. Even though these plants are obviously not mine. I figured I'd share anyways. I'd hate to post on a weed forum daily and never share any helpful info or pics. That would be super dumb.



So here's the GG4 that grew with two main stems from a baby. I've done nothing with it as far as training at all. I mean my friend has done nothing with it.
 


She already looks like a perfect bush. I topped both main shoots after I watered today. I mean my friend topped both shoots after he watered today.
 
She's the one in the middle. I've........I mean my friend has topped all the others trying to get the exact shape she already has. I bet she's guna be a beast by the end. I mean my friend bets she's guna be a beast. I don't grow or bet.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I took some pictures at my friends garden. As you all know I only grow one plant outdoors on my farm. Even though these plants are obviously not mine. I figured I'd share anyways. I'd hate to post on a weed forum daily and never share any helpful info or pics. That would be super dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love friends.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I took some pictures at my friends garden. As you all know I only grow one plant outdoors on my farm. Even though these plants are obviously not mine. I figured I'd share anyways. I'd hate to post on a weed forum daily and never share any helpful info or pics. That would be super dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a straw in the first pic? If so, why? 

Your friend has the makings of a fine garden..


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2018)

Straw is good, for weed, green mulch is better.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 25, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Is that a straw in the first pic? If so, why?
> 
> Your friend has the makings of a fine garden..


Him and his friend take turns blowing in it to get oxygen straight to the roots.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 25, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Him and his friend take turns blowing in it to get oxygen straight to the roots.


Lol


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> Straw is good, for weed, green mulch is better.


A straw, not straw. Like from McDonalds, not a farm.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> A straw, not straw. Like from McDonalds, not a farm.


they're green straws.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 25, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> A straw, not straw. Like from McDonalds, not a farm.


Ol’McInda had a farm.. kinda catchy..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they're green straws.....


Of course they are


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they're green straws.....


Yes, just trying to communicate across an ocean.


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2018)

I see. For drinking root exudates?


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Ol’McInda had a farm.. kinda catchy..








hit reply to see the picture


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> I see. For drinking root exudates?


Real men snort em.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> hit reply to see the picture


Majestic..


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 25, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Is that a straw in the first pic? If so, why?
> 
> Your friend has the makings of a fine garden..


I use them to write labels on. They work good because I can stick em in the soil as I transplant into new pots along the way. I mean when my friend transplants along the way.



Also so I could take turns with my friend breathing oxygen directly to the roots......lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> hit reply to see the picture


that's not a healthy relationship....how will they raise the children?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> I see. For drinking root exudates?


It was good but not twin post good


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2018)

Yeah, my wife was probably hogging the bandwidth while I tried to post.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> I see. For drinking root exudates?


Humic smoothie.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 26, 2018)

Harvested today, took pics before harvest but not after. It was the last thing on my mind. My back hates me right now.
   
SH420


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jun 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> In other news @MichiganMedGrower caught a case of the turtle dick as well. Estimate is he will shed his shell somewhere around 6/26.
> 
> @Indacouch is due back around 6/8



Thanks for alerting the group for me. Very much appreciated. 

Oh yeah. And I’m back from the buckhurt banned. It was for bad language. But it wasn’t that bad. Didn’t even have an “f” in it. 

Bucks bad language and insults stand. Rollie missed the worst stuff I said about him and left it as usual. Lol. 

Can’t support the one way censorship though. Only reason left to post on riu is to make fun of buck and his mommie Rollie.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks for alerting the group for me. Very much appreciated.
> 
> Oh yeah. And I’m back from the buckhurt banned. It was for bad language. But it wasn’t that bad. Didn’t even have an “f” in it.
> 
> ...


welcome back mate, good to see ya


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 26, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks for alerting the group for me. Very much appreciated.
> 
> Oh yeah. And I’m back from the buckhurt banned. It was for bad language. But it wasn’t that bad. Didn’t even have an “f” in it.
> 
> ...


Welcome back bro. Yeah man, not sure if he, pitches or catches but there is definitely a love affair.. pathetic..


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jun 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> welcome back mate, good to see ya





jerryb73 said:


> Welcome back bro. Yeah man, not sure if he, pitches or catches but there is definitely a love affair.. pathetic..



Thanks guys


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 26, 2018)

Had to go all out Gangsta on a couple of dudes.. straight Inda style.. 




















 


They won’t come round here no more. But I’m sure their boys will come looking for them


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 26, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks for alerting the group for me. Very much appreciated.
> 
> Oh yeah. And I’m back from the buckhurt banned. It was for bad language. But it wasn’t that bad. Didn’t even have an “f” in it.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, bud. How's the shoulder doing?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jun 26, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Welcome back, bud. How's the shoulder doing?



Thanks and it is steadily healing and I have most of my mobility back already. Still hurts like hell to stretch farther or lift too much. 

But I went kayaking and mountain bike riding and did pretty well.

Bad news is no way to prove fault for my lawsuit. Too much doubt I may have worked on the bike after the shop owner. 

I am going to negotiate with him directly. I will let him look the bike over and see what he says. 

Thanks to our wonderful plant and picked up one of these to ride since my other new bike is broken still and evidence.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jun 26, 2018)

Belated bud post;

Mixed pollination re-vegged female seed plant from CH9 old stock. 

Great stuff. Has old 90’s Sensei seeds genetics inside. Power Plant, Jack Herrer, Hash Plant and Ed Rosenthal Super Bud. 

Tasted like a sweet skunky lime and had an uplifting old school happy high. 

   

Grew kinda funny. Not going to keep cuttings on this one. Shame but the seeds are quite old and results have been spotty. 

Glad to be back folks


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 26, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks for alerting the group for me. Very much appreciated.
> 
> Oh yeah. And I’m back from the buckhurt banned. It was for bad language. But it wasn’t that bad. Didn’t even have an “f” in it.
> 
> ...


The current theory is some type of nepotism. 

Schizophrenic sock family affair???


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The current theory is some type of nepotism.
> 
> Schizophrenic sock family affair???


Reported enjoy the turtle for commenting on something UB is mentioned in. You racist trump supporting redneck. lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 26, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Reported enjoy the turtle for commenting on something UB is mentioned in. You racist trump supporting redneck. lol


Support trump?
That's cute. 

Hugs & Kisses


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Support trump?
> That's cute.
> 
> Hugs & Kisses


It's a joke bud. Don't suck my dick off.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jun 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The current theory is some type of nepotism.
> 
> Schizophrenic sock family affair???



I think I threatened their narcissism. He said narcissistically. Lol.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jun 26, 2018)

Grow update.

During my absence I installed my Sun Systems remote ballast (galaxy) and open vertical reflector with the Phillips 315 3100k bulb I have in the 3x3 veg tent.

It cut off 2 weeks veg time and produced thicker stalks and more leaves. Basically a shorter stouter plant.

Still was dialing in lamp height and circulation fans for these pics.

 

And here is an about 35 day from seed Herijuana Jack 33 gone to the flower room.



Here is a post stretch just blooming Berry Indica x chem 4 x Alpha dog diesel. Less stretch and again more strong stout plant going in to bloom with the 315 LEC.

 




Ok. I got my need to post out.

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks for alerting the group for me. Very much appreciated.
> 
> Oh yeah. And I’m back from the buckhurt banned. It was for bad language. But it wasn’t that bad. Didn’t even have an “f” in it.
> 
> ...


Very glad to see you back!


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 27, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Grow update.
> 
> During my absence I installed my Sun Systems remote ballast (galaxy) and open vertical reflector with the Phillips 315 3100k bulb I have in the 3x3 veg tent.
> 
> ...


I see you got lots done during turtle prison. I was actually there when you arrived. I blew kisses at you and flashed my frank and beans. Thinking back on it, probably not the best joke in prison. I got lots done during my time as well. I watched lots of tv. Oh, and I put new plastic throughout fuck Farms as well as extending my very first tomatoe house. Glad to see you back.



@jerryb73 don't you know you need a sign that says "No Boys Allowed". If I get a boy plant I usually make an example out of it. Several ways to do this. I prefer dragging it into the middle of Fuck Farms where all the other plants can see. Once I've got everyone's attention. I get completely naked and start cursing at it. Then get the perfect rotation in my hips so my dick is swinging full force. I'll just dick slap it and T bag it until it starts dropping leafs. It can get pretty heated and emotional at times. However most of the time they just hang their head in embarrassment as I tell em who's boss and sausage slap em. Of course there is always a few that think their tough. Anywho.I hope you get lots of vaginas Jerry.


I'm a bit late getting to Fuck Farms. I haven't even watered and my nuts are firmly stuck to my leg. Not sure if it's just the fact I'm not wearing underwear or I haven't showered since Bobby Z got banned.....who knows. I'm pretty sure it's because the green houses reach that devil climate on even a slightly warm day. I'm off to water.........PENIS!!!!




BTW..... I do wear shoes when I dick slap male plants. I'm not crazy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks and it is steadily healing and I have most of my mobility back already. Still hurts like hell to stretch farther or lift too much.
> 
> But I went kayaking and mountain bike riding and did pretty well.
> 
> ...


jesus, how do you sit on that seat? i'd need a big ol cushion


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I see you got lots done during turtle prison. I was actually there when you arrived. I blew kisses at you and flashed my frank and beans. Thinking back on it, probably not the best joke in prison. I got lots done during my time as well. I watched lots of tv. Oh, and I put new plastic throughout fuck Farms as well as extending my very first tomatoe house. Glad to see you back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to dick slap my plants but they just laughed at my minuscule penis. 

Kinda harshed my boner...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2018)

I've got a good lookin' male to repot today. 
This will be my first attempt at making my own seeds and I have no idea what I'm doing. 

How do you know if your male brings awesomeness or "meh" to the mix? 
I'd hate to lose all that yield only to discover that the seeds are average at best.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jun 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Very glad to see you back!



Thank you.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jun 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I see you got lots done during turtle prison. I was actually there when you arrived. I blew kisses at you and flashed my frank and beans. Thinking back on it, probably not the best joke in prison.
> 
> 
> That was you!
> ...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jun 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> jesus, how do you sit on that seat? i'd need a big ol cushion


I like the seat on the other bike better but with time your butt gets used to them if they fit properly. 

They are a saddle. Meant to support only the sit bones. If you ride long on a soft seat it will give bad blisters. 

Off road you stand as much as sit as you go over tougher terrain too. And need to move around on the bike freely. 

On longer rides I wear mtb pants with a padded liner. 

My butt is much tighter from it. Everything is.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jun 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a good lookin' male to repot today.
> This will be my first attempt at making my own seeds and I have no idea what I'm doing.
> 
> How do you know if your male brings awesomeness or "meh" to the mix?
> I'd hate to lose all that yield only to discover that the seeds are average at best.



My breeder friend from CH9 says to pick the plants with the best structure and smell. He said the rest of the good stuff usually follows. 

I have no experience. Just relaying the quote.


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2018)

Lucky you, I have a nice little seedling going and wishing it is a male too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a good lookin' male to repot today.
> This will be my first attempt at making my own seeds and I have no idea what I'm doing.
> 
> How do you know if your male brings awesomeness or "meh" to the mix?
> I'd hate to lose all that yield only to discover that the seeds are average at best.


gotta love a fun experiment like that

i haven't had a male is so long, think i forgot what they look like.....eeek


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2018)

why hello new member......and don't take this the wrong way...but....who the fuck are u....lol

welcome btw



A_Angel_D13 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/p/14323936/


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 27, 2018)

I could send you guys some beans and almost guarantee them to be males

I must have a thing for males


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> My breeder friend from CH9 says to pick the plants with the best structure and smell. He said the rest of the good stuff usually follows.
> 
> I have no experience. Just relaying the quote.


I'll get a new pic and post it. He grew a lot last week.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'll get a new pic and post it. He grew a lot last week.


males do grow when you play with them......

just saying


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> males do grow when you play with them......
> 
> just saying


I think this little guy plays with himself! 


And it looks like he's ready to fuck...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I think this little guy plays with himself!
> View attachment 4156873
> 
> And it looks like he's ready to fuck...
> View attachment 4156874


Damn, that is a nice looking plant.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jun 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I think this little guy plays with himself!
> View attachment 4156873
> 
> And it looks like he's ready to fuck...
> View attachment 4156874



Nice plant! Huge and sativa leaning looks like. I think I would consider the size and stretchiness though. I think I would want more compact males. 

I grew a supposedly female seed of a strain called grand funk. I flowered before maturity and got a beautiful male. Perfect plant now that I look back. Tons of nodes close together medium leafiness and nice stout short stature. 

I would think a plant like that would mix well with a stretchy og style female. 

Uh oh. I’m getting ideas.......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Nice plant! Huge and sativa leaning looks like. I think I would consider the size and stretchiness though. I think I would want more compact males.
> 
> I grew a supposedly female seed of a strain called grand funk. I flowered before maturity and got a beautiful male. Perfect plant now that I look back. Tons of nodes close together medium leafiness and nice stout short stature.
> 
> ...


That male is easily the best plant from my pack of Bodega Bubblegum (greenpoint seeds). 
He doesn't exactly fit the profile when it comes to height.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jun 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That male is easily the best plant from my pack of Bodega Bubblegum (greenpoint seeds).
> He doesn't exactly fit the profile when it comes to height.
> 
> View attachment 4156878



It sure is a strong looking plant!

So many variables to the height. Light spectrum, potassium uptake, etc. 

Kind of makes me want to run the male a few times before breeding to dial him in.


----------



## lokie (Jun 27, 2018)

Bad news , Good news .

I had to cull 2 males in this grow. 4 plants get to live on for a bit longer.

Although I'm bummed out about the loss of potential harvest, the remaining 4 will
certainly gross more than my last.

I had 4 lst last grow with 1x 600w hps. This time it's 4 plants vertical scrog under 2x 315w.

This crop is already 2x as tall and much wider than the last batch, at the same time frame, 
because of the increased light and the vertical espalier scrog.

The next harvest is anticipated to increase my yield by 50% or possibly more.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 27, 2018)

lokie said:


> Bad news , Good news .
> 
> I had to cull 2 males in this grow. 4 plants get to live on for a bit longer.
> 
> ...



Pics???


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I think this little guy plays with himself!
> View attachment 4156873
> 
> And it looks like he's ready to fuck...
> View attachment 4156874


fuck me , think you right.........that's a beauty


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 27, 2018)

I didn't plan on doing any kind of breeding until after this round......but I have a few tomatoes that are literally stacking nodes one on top of the other and creating perfect bushes...... I doubt they could all be female. I'd be cool if they were...but if not I'm ok with that to. I also ended up with that mutant GG4 gem of a fem.....she's going into a giant pot this weekend along with everyone else.... very rare to have so many gems in one Grow.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 27, 2018)

Left town for a few days, almost lost an entire cloner's worth of plants. Lucky I was able to salvage 14 out of the 36, I really needed 22.





This tray contains all the C99 and Strawberry Cheesecake phenos that I recently popped, can't wait to see if there's any winning phenos to make moms with.





The rest are looking good...




I made the smallest clones ever. I didn't want to have to reveg any winning phenos, so I snipped really tiny shoots to clone and have ready to go in the case that there's stuff worth keeping. I'm surprised they rooted and are thriving. I'm that good...


----------



## dstroy (Jun 27, 2018)

Pretty close to the end of week 4


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 27, 2018)

my friends green house gals. I'm suppose to help him get em in their final pots within the next two waterings. I'll have to post a pic of my single plant next time I go to water it.




Wink, wink, blink ,cough ......scuse me


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 27, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Pretty close to the end of week 4
> 
> View attachment 4156967


Looks promising.....


----------



## dstroy (Jun 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Looks promising.....


Dude it smells so good. I don’t want to jinx it.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 27, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Dude it smells so good. I don’t want to jinx it.


She's definitely frosty. I've never had anything bad come from a frosty girl. 


Mids at best right.......wink


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 27, 2018)

Penis
 
Penis again

SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 27, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Penis
> View attachment 4157034
> Penis again
> 
> SH420


Looks like Glue..... I've noticed in the last 10 years or so, maybe a bit less....a lot of the really good strains that have that super intense deep hot coffee dank aroma.....have much darker colored sugar leafs. I remember back in the day bud was a much more bright green. Of course it varies from strain to strain....but that dark almost deep purple green leaf is a good indicator of some dank smelling shit. I literally cleared out a children's hospital with just a tiny price of that dark sugar trim in my shoe. Shit looks awesome and I bet it smells super dank. I can't wait to smell the Lucky Charms I'm running. The whole greenhouse was super stank when I was topping them. I even have some Lucky Charm crosses from Annie....and they have the same deep smell. I love those raunchy ass strains. I am already getting nervous for flower this year at one of my green house locations. I'm running 4 of the loudest strains I personally know of all at the same spot. I didn't even realize I had done it until recently when I was watering. They are in the middle of nowhere....but there's a highway people use to commute on about 2 miles out. Last year the smell reached the highway where it crosses the canyon. I can imagine in those early warm still summer mornings during flower....I'll have the whole valley smelling like Stoners Starbucks. Weird thing is I have my other spots full of good flowers but there not nearly as loud smell wise. I'm kinda wishing I had mixed em up a bit more. Oh well, I already know what to expect ....lol


Great looking bud.


----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2018)

Official figures from Colorado show that the number of arrests for marijuana-related offences saw an overall increase of more than 60% between 2013 and 2017.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-44566320
\
Beer is being rationed in the United Kingdom because of a shortage of carbon dioxide.
http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/27/news/co2-shortage-uk-beer/index.html


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jun 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> Official figures from Colorado show that the number of arrests for marijuana-related offences saw an overall increase of more than 60% between 2013 and 2017.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-44566320
> \
> ...



I don’t have the figures handy by Michigan had a major increase in pot arrests after medical became allowed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I don’t have the figures handy by Michigan had a major increase in pot arrests after medical became allowed.


It's probably because people don't actually understand the laws. 
Here in WA you'd be surprised how many people think it's legal to grow weed, but you've gotta have a medical permit or cultivator license.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jun 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's probably because people don't actually understand the laws.
> Here in WA you'd be surprised how many people think it's legal to grow weed, but you've gotta have a medical permit or cultivator license.



Nah. It’s because the cops need arrests and now there are plenty of new rules to break. 

Pot ain’t legal. It is merely regulated. They have money to make on both sides of regulations. Tax money and arrest money. 

What a nice world eh?

I just read Vermont will allow only 2 plants to be flowering at a time. That is nothing like legal. That is an excuse to investigate and arrest people. 

I have a weed Dr. Appt tonight. I pay the doctor and the state for my lisense. Another way they make money off the weed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Nah. It’s because the cops need arrests and now there are plenty of new rules to break.
> 
> Pot ain’t legal. It is merely regulated. They have money to make on both sides of regulations. Tax money and arrest money.
> 
> ...


Legalization has always been about money. 
Same reason they allow lotteries.

In my county we just voted on new property tax bills for schools and my first thought was what the fuck happened to all that pot money??? 
I believe lotteries were also supposed to benefit schools, but I doubt if they get jack shit... 

I always vote against property taxes, regardless of who it benefits. 
Why? 
Because property tax is the most offensive of all taxes. 
The fact that it even exists means you never truly own your home -- even if it's completely paid off. 
If you don't pay property tax, they will take your property away.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 28, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Nah. It’s because the cops need arrests and now there are plenty of new rules to break.
> 
> Pot ain’t legal. It is merely regulated. They have money to make on both sides of regulations. Tax money and arrest money.
> 
> ...


I've often wondered if,by them making it legal and us following the rules. Are we really just putting ourselves on a database list of people to investigate, charge with a drug related crime and lose your right to bare arms. Or something like that.
Read the fine print, the gotcha is on page 1386.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I've often wondered if,by them making it legal and us following the rules. Are we really just putting ourselves on a database list of people to investigate, charge with a drug related crime and lose your right to bare arms. Or something like that.
> Read the fine print, the gotcha is on page 1386.


I wonder about this myself -- especially since I'm a medical cannabis patient and am in the "official" state database. 
Even though my grow is legal, I told my wife that nobody is allowed to inspect anything unless they have a search warrant signed by a real judge. 
We still have rights after all...


----------



## Bareback (Jun 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Legalization has always been about money.
> Same reason they allow lotteries.
> 
> In my county we just voted on new property tax bills for schools and my first thought was what the fuck happened to all that pot money???
> ...


 Our property tax is pretty low but it still sucks. If not paid by December 31, you're on a list by February and property is auctioned off on June 1.

The GA state lotto said that the money was for school but 4 years later that phased out with out a mention.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2018)

Drown you dirty bastards! Shouldn't fly into something you can't get out of.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2018)

More effective than insecticide, pick off canopies, throw in half glass of water.

I should have been doing this 2 days ago, wasted 5$ of insecticide spraying them and they just kept eating.

Not today, fuckers.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4157358
> More effective than insecticide, pick off canopies, throw in half glass of water.
> 
> I should have been doing this 2 days ago, wasted 5$ of insecticide spraying them and they just kept eating.
> ...


Excuse my ignorance but how do you take these cool ass pics? I’m technologically challenged.. lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but how do you take these cool ass pics? I’m technologically challenged.. lol


I have a phone that will shoot 'stacks'. A bunch of pics at once if you hold the button and count fast. Lol.

Then it gives the option of making the 'stack' a gif. 12 frames is around 3MB I think. Depending on settings. 32 frames is around the 10mb limit here. 12 or less you can text the gif from your phone, otherwise it's too big.

LG V-30 from last year. Now replaced by V-35. I assume most of the better phones have the same thing.

It's not really me, but I do read the manuals you get with phones.

I've been studying for a while how to post vids direct without YT or other 3rd party middle men. This is as close as I can get right now.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have a phone that will shoot 'stacks'. A bunch of pics at once if you hold the button and count fast. Lol.
> 
> Then it gives the option of making the 'stack' a gif. 12 frames is around 3MB I think. Depending on settings. 32 frames is around the 10mb limit here. 12 or less you can text the gif from your phone, otherwise it's too big.
> 
> ...


I see, very cool. Keepem coming, I like seeing the lil seedlings dance. Lol


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4157358
> More effective than insecticide, pick off canopies, throw in half glass of water.
> 
> I should have been doing this 2 days ago, wasted 5$ of insecticide spraying them and they just kept eating.
> ...


You try Milky spore?
No good now but maybe next year.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 28, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> You try Milky spore?
> No good now but maybe next year.


Bt takes a while as you know. Really, years to establish in your soil. I've innoculated peoples properties when I had my landscaping biz.
Stuff works great but only locally at first. Its real easy to apply.
The other treatment I've used with some success is beneficial nematodes. 
I think maybe the best thing is a combination of treatments. 
There's many species of Bacillus so make sure the one you buy says it kills Japanese beetle grubs on the package. 
I think why its so great is it won't kill fireflies or larvae stages of butterflies and it doesn't work its way up the food chain. 
I think what beetles do to rose gardens alone makes them worth killing. Fuckers eat not only the flowers but the tender young leaves.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 28, 2018)

Doesn't look like my "friends" plants are guna make it until the weekend before final pot up. So I just had.....I mean he just had a serious amount of 707 delivered. I expect all of you to come help transplant all of my........"friends" plants. I'm headed home after taking delivery of the soil....and I'll be at my ......."friends" farm pre dawn.......see you all there.
@jerryb73 i expect to see you there young man. I'm guna show you how to prevent male plants. We can even practice on some unsexed specimens at my "friends" farm.

I'm guna finish driving home, shower and hit the hay. This batch of soil literally smelt like the India family dairy on a warm winter day......that means fermented cow shit for those of you who don't know. Momma isn't guna be happy .....she has a plastic barrel on the porch for when I come home smelling funny or dirty. I'm ok with it. Actually gives me an excuse to be naked outside.

Penis


----------



## Bareback (Jun 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Actually gives me an excuse to be naked outside.
> 
> Penis


Like you really need a excuse

Penis


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Like you really need a excuse
> 
> Penis




You know to tell the cops




I could accidentally end up in my elderly neighbors yard down the road practicing propeller man next to her garden statues again.....I mean...that's just an example of course.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> You know to tell the cops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your friend is going to have a hella garden this year, be sure to let him/her ( your friend ) know how impressed us mere mortals are, your friend is doing a awesome job.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Your friend is going to have a hella garden this year, be sure to let him/her ( your friend ) know how impressed us mere mortals are, your friend is doing a awesome job.


What friend?????

Oh yes my friend with the things ....yes yes yes .....he's a real stud. I'm just happy to help someone with such superior intellect and education.

My friend .....yep friend ...real stand up guy that one.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> You know to tell the cops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Again" - Lol!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jun 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Doesn't look like my "friends" plants are guna make it until the weekend before final pot up. So I just had.....I mean he just had a serious amount of 707 delivered. I expect all of you to come help transplant all of my........"friends" plants. I'm headed home after taking delivery of the soil....and I'll be at my ......."friends" farm pre dawn.......see you all there.
> @jerryb73 i expect to see you there young man. I'm guna show you how to prevent male plants. We can even practice in some unsexed specimens at my "friends" farm.
> 
> I'm guna finish driving home, shower and hit the hay. This batch of soil literally smelt like the India family dairy in a warm winter day......that means fermented cow shit for those of you who don't know. Momma isn't guna be happy .....she has a plastic barrel on the porch for when I come home smelling funny or dirty. I'm ok with it. Actually gives me an excuse to be naked outside.
> ...



Wish I could help your friend. Bit of a drive for me. Sounds like a lot of work. Will you be too tired to transplant your one plant when you get home?


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 28, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Wish I could help your friend. Bit of a drive for me. Sounds like a lot of work. Will you be too tired to transplant your one plant when you get home?


I'm hoping my friend will be kind enough to come help me. I know it's not a bunch of green houses packed full of beautiful girls at different stages......but we all gotta start somewhere. I'm glad you brought up my single plant. I almost forgot all about her. I guess that's what happens when your doing such nice selfless things for friends.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 29, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @jerryb73 i expect to see you there young man. I'm guna show you how to prevent male plants. We can even practice on some unsexed specimens at my "friends" farm.


I’ll see you in a couple days, with notebook in hand.. have some Inda nuggs and some bear grease ready for the rillo..


----------



## Bareback (Jun 29, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ll see you in a couple days, with notebook in hand.. have some Inda nuggs and some bear grease ready for the rillo..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157594


Swing by and pick me up, I'll keep you company on the 37 hour drive, do you think we will be home for supper?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Swing by and pick me up, I'll keep you company on the 37 hour drive, do you think we will be home for supper?


Us on a road trip? No telling where we would end up for supper..


----------



## Bareback (Jun 29, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Us on a road trip? No telling where we would end up for supper..


Just keep me out of GA, for some reason I've lost the ability to navigate in that state, it has become a rolling joke in my family, but it is true.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Just keep me out of GA, for some reason I've lost the ability to navigate in that state, it has become a rolling joke in my family, but it is true.


Got it, so you will be driving later..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Just keep me out of GA, for some reason I've lost the ability to navigate in that state, it has become a rolling joke in my family, but it is true.


It's the Ozarks for me - I think Siri just likes fucking with me.


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 29, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Loved it. She's perfect. 
"If you have raw eggs in your mouth, right now, spit them out dumbass."


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Jun 29, 2018)

13 hours potting up ..... got my "friends" plants all happy in there new pots. I forgot to wear fucking sun screen. I was so over the whole deal I didn't even put the 8ft bamboo stakes in. So I'll be going back to help my friend stake and support his plants tomorrow. In 10 days were guna top em for the last time and start tying them into submission. Still haven't checked on my personal plant. Il swing by tomorrow on my way to check my plant. It's only one but it's still important to me. I'll post pics of today's activities after I get all this cow shit off of me.


Penises all around.......


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 29, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ll see you in a couple days, with notebook in hand.. have some Inda nuggs and some bear grease ready for the rillo..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157594


That's actually not a terrible drive ....lol

Let's not think of it as clear across the United States....that makes it seem to far. Think of it as just a day....a day Jer ....just a lousy day.

While we're on the subject......you enjoy long hours with fiskers???



Don't forget @Bareback .....but for the love of God stay out of Ga....


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 29, 2018)

Some of the little ones we were transplanting at my "friends".



This is my technique I've been using to keep the plants on the move without any slow down period because of transplant. I mean my friend uses. He's really smart.


I just slit the existing pot 4 times that the plant is in



Then I drop it into the next pot and bury it all. Been doing it for a few years and it's been awesome.


Easy peasy and the plants don't miss a beat like this.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4157824
> View attachment 4157825
> Some of the little ones we were transplanting at my "friends".
> 
> ...


Do you stitch em up and use again or throw them away? 
If you were going to throw them away, it would be easy to just rip the seam that holds the bottom on the pot.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 29, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4157824
> View attachment 4157825
> Some of the little ones we were transplanting at my "friends".
> 
> ...


Those should be in the beautiful thread.. Fuck it, I’m gassing up the car. @Bareback get your shit together, I’m omw. 

Long hours with fiskers. Lol. Nothing about my harvests takes hours.. But I’m sure I wouldn’t..

You must be off grid cuz my navigation couldn’t find, Fuck Farms.. Guess that’s how you keep it, Majestic..


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you stitch em up and use again or throw them away?
> If you were going to throw them away, it would be easy to just rip the seam that holds the bottom on the pot.


No I just refill them and rock em with the cuts in the side. Once the pots are in there spot I don't lose any soil out the sides, or very little at first. Most of the pots now with plants have those slits down the side. I get several seasons out of em to. Makes life a whole lot simpler potting up with multiple plants. I've even set the pots totally intact inside each other. The only down side I see to doing that is the bigger roots had trouble pushing through. But the angel hair roots go right through and even get bigger after the layer of smart pot. I'll post pics after harvest. It's actually very hard to separate the pots after. I use to try to do it right after harvest. I know better than that now ...lol.... I wait a few months and it's far easier to brake roots and store my pots.


The roots don't only grow through those slits. They literally punch right through every little weave of the smart pot. Looks like a giant wig when you pull them out. Literally can barely tell there's even fabric in the ball of roots.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 29, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Those should be in the beautiful thread.. Fuck it, I’m gassing up the car. @Bareback get your shit together, I’m omw.
> 
> Long hours with fiskers. Lol. Nothing about my harvests takes hours.. But I’m sure I wouldn’t..
> 
> You must be off grid cuz my navigation couldn’t find, Fuck Farms.. Guess that’s how you keep it, Majestic..


Thanks dude. Those are actually the ones in the Annie house. Every plant in that pic came from santa clause. Only because our dear friend Annie told Santa we were all good boys and girls. Of course Annie lied to him, but he didn't have time to check up on us. I think it's the opiate epedemic that has Santa so busy these days. Either way it worked out well. I think about all you guys when I'm tending those girls at my friends....but especially our resident Nurse, doctor, mom, and adopted grandma.......Annie.


@curious2garden I've missed seeing you on here lately. I've got pics to E-mail you of your grand kids to the north. Hope you get to see the pics above of the Annie house girls. There all my friends of course. I only have one plant like last year.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 29, 2018)

Hello @mr sunshine how the fuck are you doing. I got a sunburn today potting up some plants. My friends plants that is. I got covered in cow shit and soil. Some got in my mouth, it tasted like normal dirt. The only difference was when I got home and showered. The cow shit infused soil stung my butthole on contact. I tried to do it twice but there wasn't enough left after the first rinse. Oh well, I guess there's always next time.

Shopping cart?????


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 29, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Hello @mr sunshine how the fuck are you doing. I got a sunburn today potting up some plants. My friends plants that is. I got covered in cow shit and soil. Some got in my mouth, it tasted like normal dirt. The only difference was when I got home and showered. The cow shit infused soil stung my butthole on contact. I tried to do it twice but there wasn't enough left after the first rinse. Oh well, I guess there's always next time.
> 
> Shopping cart?????


My cart is empty at the moment, gunna pop a few seeds next week. Nothing crazy maybe run 2 carts, just a little personal use. I hated when bat guano got on my mouth. It didn't taste nasty just the fact that it is bat shit was enough to gross me out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 29, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Penis
> View attachment 4157034
> Penis again
> 
> SH420


i hope it's bigger than that.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 29, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ll see you in a couple days, with notebook in hand.. have some Inda nuggs and some bear grease ready for the rillo..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157594


2626 miles, and one of the options is walk......


----------



## Bareback (Jun 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 2626 miles, and one of the options is walk......


3200 if he lets me drive I'm old school I " zig zag" and I ain't just talking about my driving.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> My cart is empty at the moment, gunna pop a few seeds next week. Nothing crazy maybe run 2 carts, just a little personal use. I hated when bat guano got on my mouth. It didn't taste nasty just the fact that it is bat shit was enough to gross me out.


Would snorting guano make me bat shit crazy?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Would snorting guano make me bat shit crazy?


I think you've got something there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think you've got something there.


well whatever it is, kill it with fire!


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Thanks dude. Those are actually the ones in the Annie house. Every plant in that pic came from santa clause. Only because our dear friend Annie told Santa we were all good boys and girls. Of course Annie lied to him, but he didn't have time to check up on us. I think it's the opiate epedemic that has Santa so busy these days. Either way it worked out well. I think about all you guys when I'm tending those girls at my friends....but especially our resident Nurse, doctor, mom, and adopted grandma.......Annie.
> 
> 
> @curious2garden I've missed seeing you on here lately. I've got pics to E-mail you of your grand kids to the north. Hope you get to see the pics above of the Annie house girls. There all my friends of course. I only have one plant like last year.


Hey hun it's been a busy few weeks here. Dog's sick and kid's sick. Plus I'm getting ready to chop the Bodhi Jabba's Stash seed table so I'm pouting (I hate chopping). Email me


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Would snorting guano make me bat shit crazy?


@Bublonichronic



Indacouch said:


> Hello @mr sunshine how the fuck are you doing. I got a sunburn today potting up some plants. My friends plants that is. I got covered in cow shit and soil. Some got in my mouth, it tasted like normal dirt. The only difference was when I got home and showered. The cow shit infused soil stung my butthole on contact. I tried to do it twice but there wasn't enough left after the first rinse. Oh well, I guess there's always next time.
> 
> Shopping cart?????


If it burns your butthole make sure it isn't male cow manure. That would be some bullshit.
~edit~ stings, different thing


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hope it's bigger than that.....


Bigger than the lighter? Yes, yes it is! 
Now all the girls are gonna want pics... see what ya did

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Bodhi


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hey hun it's been a busy few weeks here. Dog's sick and kid's sick. Plus I'm getting ready to chop the Bodhi Jabba's Stash seed table so I'm pouting (I hate chopping). Email me


Bodhi is what I’ve been running. Bobby Z spoke highly of it, so I figured it had to be good. 


























I said, highly


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 30, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Bodhi is what I’ve been running. Bobby Z spoke highly of it, so I figured it had to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you forgot to say penis

SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 30, 2018)

Going to deliver.....I've been so busy I've slightly lagged on my patients. They love me to death so I'm in the clear. I'm actually going to the elderly ladies house who swares my ganj is why she doesn't need a walker anymore. She's actually really cool and her stories and tea time are always a blast. She was drug kingpin back in the day. She had a head shop and sold pretty much everything possible out of it. She's been to the pokie and everything. Now she just looks like a normal sweet old lady.....with a serious passion for good dank. I actually kinda doubted all her stories at first....then she pulled out a photo album and showed me the pics of her fine ass wearing bell bottom jeans chillen with a bunch of hippies in front of her headshop back in the day. I would have boned for sure. I got that fuckin sunburn fever feeling. I knew I should have wore clothes while potting up yesterday. 


K......I'm off to my tea party/delivery.




Penis everyone


----------



## Bareback (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey Inda here's a pic of my new granddaughter, I think she could give chunker a run for his money, at the scale I mean.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 30, 2018)

When I have my first kid I'm going to start working it out young. By the age of 18 months it'll be dragging a tire around the property. Also gunna get on those field goals, make myself a Sebastian Janikowski...


Indacouch said:


> Going to deliver.....I've been so busy I've slightly lagged on my patients. They love me to death so I'm in the clear. I'm actually going to the elderly ladies house who swares my ganj is why she doesn't need a walker anymore. She's actually really cool and her stories and tea time are always a blast. She was drug kingpin back in the day. She had a head shop and sold pretty much everything possible out of it. She's been to the pokie and everything. Now she just looks like a normal sweet old lady.....with a serious passion for good dank. I actually kinda doubted all her stories at first....then she pulled out a photo album and showed me the pics of her fine ass wearing bell bottom jeans chillen with a bunch of hippies in front of her headshop back in the day. I would have boned for sure. I got that fuckin sunburn fever feeling. I knew I should have wore clothes while potting up yesterday.
> 
> 
> K......I'm off to my tea party/delivery.
> ...


I heard your weed cures erectile disfunction, Let me get 60 lbs?


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hey Inda here's a pic of my new granddaughter, I think she could give chunker a run for his money, at the scale I mean.


Definitely looks like she enjoys the boob and her food. Chunker just ate 3/4 of my muffin when I was helping his brother get his Xbox online so he could play Fortnite. He's addicted to that fucking game. He will ask me to get achievements so he can free game money to buy different outfits and dance moves etc etc. I'm not sure what people see in that game. I've been last man standing in every mode. My son says that's suppose to be really hard. I don't even play video games and can beat the fuck out of every 9 year old I come up against. It's all about that pump shotgun and a quick switch to the machine gun pistol.......he wants me to put another 100 dollars on his account for his birthday...... cheapest B-Day present ever....I hope he's still into that game by Christmas.....cheapest Christmas ever ...lol


Your grand daughter is adorable.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 30, 2018)

Day 1 on the trail. Kinda smokey with the Westin pass fire.
Cant do pics, no signal.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 30, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Day 1 on the trail. Kinda smokey with the Westin pass fire.
> Cant do pics, no signal.


Be careful out there dude....... second hand smoke is dangerous.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 30, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Day 1 on the trail. Kinda smokey with the Westin pass fire.
> Cant do pics, no signal.


Smoke was bad yesterday.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm actually in bed before 9.....holy shit it's like vacation. I got Chunker up early and made him stay up all day. So he was ready for bed. Lil India is getting older which kinda sucks. He's able to put his own straw in a Caprison .....I can't even do that half the time. He doesn't mind being in the game room alone at night. I put a clock in there and he knows to shut it down by 9:30. He has snacks in the fridge and always shuts the lights and AC of when he's done......Can't wait until he can push a mower. I'm Guna mess around in here and look at whatever peaks my interest in YouTube until I pass out. Gotta get up early and stake the girls so I could start LST before the final topping next weekend. I was Guna do it Monday but @charface had to get me all excited about it in his thread......yes I made sure to put a penis in both his new threads. If I do t bother you guys and gals tonight..... I'll be sure to make up for it tomorrow.

Night everyone


Night time scary penis....


----------



## charface (Jun 30, 2018)

Penii


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 30, 2018)

Um i think i'll lay claim to the charface thread penis sir.





You can't just go around jackin other peeps penises yo.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 30, 2018)

Ps.....goodnight and


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 30, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Um i think i'll lay claim to the charface thread penis sir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


((Clears throat very loud and awkwardly))


I do believe I'm the one who planted the Penis seed in this wonderful establishment we call RIU. I will admit you parked the first penis in Chars spot...... However mine was longer and it extended into his other thread. We can fight to the death about it if you'd like.....but we would both have to be naked and I get a gun......no exceptions il see you at dawn.



PENISSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 1, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Bodhi is what I’ve been running. Bobby Z spoke highly of it, so I figured it had to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw your ssdd a while back. Looked good! Any other bodhi? I'm working on my first bodhi flowers, at the moment. starflight guava 30 days old. All males from 3 ss4 and 3 prayertower indica before this.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 1, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> ((Clears throat very loud and awkwardly))
> 
> 
> I do believe I'm the one who planted the Penis seed in this wonderful establishment we call RIU. I will admit you parked the first penis in Chars spot...... However mine was longer and it extended into his other thread. We can fight to the death about it if you'd like.....but we would both have to be naked and I get a gun......no exceptions il see you at dawn.
> ...



I like planting seeds with my penis too. 























psst. peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeniiiiiiiiiisS


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 1, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I saw your ssdd a while back. Looked good! Any other bodhi? I'm working on my first bodhi flowers, at the moment. starflight guava 30 days old. All males from 3 ss4 and 3 prayertower indica before this. View attachment 4158565


Yeah I’m also running chem91xsnow lotus and some space monkey. 

Im sure you have heard me bitch about males, I seem to have a lot, idk if that’s breeder or bad luck, knowing me, probably the latter..


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Jul 1, 2018)

Went to check on my friends girls. They look good after transplant and are continuing to grow. I was Guna stake them today but decided to wait until tomo. I may even go ahead and top and train when I stake. I'm Guna have to get the Annie house on a watering system ASAP like the other houses. I can already tell I won't be able to walk through them to water before to long. I am going to pull everyone out and wash the concrete. The new soil run off is pretty nasty the first few waterings. So I guess it's a chill day just watching for droop. The roots take a few days to find their way to the new soil through those cuts. So I have to keep a close eye even if the outer soil feels wet. I'm actually going to wait until they start wilting before adding anymore water. Forces those roots to go look for water. Then tonight I'll mist em with some captain Jacks as prevention and head home. I rarely have bug issues inside the green houses at all. I've got fans and there all sealed with concrete floors. The windows are made out of tightly woven mesh and I spray them with stuff to make bugs not wanna play. Same with the foundations of the green houses. I go heavy with farm grade bug juice outside. Seems to do the trick creating a barrier. I'm sure my friend appreciates my ideas. One day I'm Guna have green houses just like this.Hope you're all are having a good Sunday. Time to grab a cool beverage and go hang out with papa Inda in the AC. Don't tell momma, she thinks I'm busting my butt up here......sshhhhhh. I did put my rubber boots on....that was hard. 




Penis


----------



## charface (Jul 1, 2018)

These are saw fly larvae i found on my plum tree but they look tbp

Tiny black penis


----------



## dstroy (Jul 1, 2018)

Got a new transfer pump
 

The lady in the tent is puttin out


----------



## Mrs. MedGrower (Jul 2, 2018)

Carrot anyone?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 2, 2018)

WTF would you call this?

Into the drink with them!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2018)

cluster copulation? beetle bang?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> cluster copulation? beetle bang?


Insect incest?

Pre pool-party poking?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Insect incest?
> 
> Pre pool-party poking?


Is that like Marco Polo?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is that like Marco Polo?


i know i'd be closing my eyes....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know i'd be closing my eyes....


And NOT yelling Polo back!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Insect incest?
> 
> Pre pool-party poking?


 Whenever I hear "clusterfuck" that image will be there in my mind ... curse you Tangie ...


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 2, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4159081
> WTF would you call this?
> 
> Into the drink with them!
> ...


Have you done propeller man with that handy video picture thing?



First thing I'd do is swing my penis in circles and send it to my wife.


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2018)

You'd probably get stoned delivering this piece today.


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2018)

Hope you don't mind, Mr Couch. I don't have a journal...

1.25 lb. Not my personal best, it's ok.
 

Sour d, a few weeks in
 

SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hope you don't mind, Mr Couch. I don't have a journal...
> 
> 1.25 lb. Not my personal best, it's ok.
> View attachment 4159514
> ...


Of course I don't mind ....thanks for sharing. That will be 12$ even for showing pics here.....lol 

Looks good bro. Who's sour D are you running, what breeder? 

Looks healthy


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 3, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hope you don't mind, Mr Couch. I don't have a journal...
> 
> 1.25 lb. Not my personal best, it's ok.
> View attachment 4159514
> ...


Real nice bro. 

Mr. Couch. Lmao!!

What is that big ol pile? Besides weed


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Of course I don't mind ....thanks for sharing. That will be 12$ even for showing pics here.....lol
> 
> Looks good bro. Who's sour D are you running, what breeder?
> 
> Looks healthy


Thanks man, check is in the mail.
I'm unsure of the breeder, seeds were gifted. I'll find out and get back to you.



jerryb73 said:


> Real nice bro.
> 
> Mr. Couch. Lmao!!
> 
> What is that big ol pile? Besides weed


Humboldt cookies. I'm hoping to start running Gelato soon. I also have a grandmaster tahoe x roadkill unicorn waiting in the wings (thanks TT)

This is my last sour d run for a bit. I feel Sour D has a tendency to herm.

SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks man, check is in the mail.
> I'm unsure of the breeder, seeds were gifted. I'll find out and get back to you.
> 
> 
> ...


My "friend" has sour D going now to. Sour D is the most finicky out of the whole group. I've noticed if things aren't perfect it will be the first to let me know. In fact during seedling stage they showed signs of Def. luckily I was use to it doing this and didn't change a single thing, you couldn't tell they ever had an issue looking at them now. I'm not sure why they do that but I've learned to ignore it for the most part.





On another note I just got a call from my brother in law. He had a cancellation for tomorrow so I'm going to get my leg piece worked on for a few hours. Sometimes I wish I didn't decide to get my whole leg covered. I've got tattoos on both arms and even fell asleep during most of em. However there's a few spots on the leg that are so tender I could break a broom stick with my asshole from the pucker factor. I can't say I'm looking forward to sitting through the tattoo session.....but I am looking forward to the end product. Il just take a few shots and have a chill pill on hand. Momma has been trying to get me to finish it forever now. So I guess tomorrow's as good a day as any.


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm crazy, but I'm not tattoo crazy yet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> My "friend" has sour D going now to. Sour D is the most finicky out of the whole group. I've noticed if things aren't perfect it will be the first to let me know. In fact during seedling stage they showed signs of Def. luckily I was use to it doing this and didn't change a single thing, you couldn't tell they ever had an issue looking at them now. I'm not sure why they do that but I've learned to ignore it for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, don't drink before a tattoo, thins the blood, you bleed more, takes longer to clot up and make a good scab


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> My "friend" has sour D going now to. Sour D is the most finicky out of the whole group. I've noticed if things aren't perfect it will be the first to let me know. In fact during seedling stage they showed signs of Def. luckily I was use to it doing this and didn't change a single thing, you couldn't tell they ever had an issue looking at them now. I'm not sure why they do that but I've learned to ignore it for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://info.painfulpleasures.com/help-center/information-center/tattoo-anesthetic-options


----------



## dstroy (Jul 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> My "friend" has sour D going now to. Sour D is the most finicky out of the whole group. I've noticed if things aren't perfect it will be the first to let me know. In fact during seedling stage they showed signs of Def. luckily I was use to it doing this and didn't change a single thing, you couldn't tell they ever had an issue looking at them now. I'm not sure why they do that but I've learned to ignore it for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve got one that goes down my whole shin. That one stung a bit. I think the worst would be behind the knee and the top of the foot.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I’ve got one that goes down my whole shin. That one stung a bit. I think the worst would be behind the knee and the top of the foot.


Behind the knee and upper calf is not fun. The front of the ankle and ankle itself was a bitch as well. The worst part is I have to go over everything again after we're finished. The tattoo has several colors so after it's done he's Guna tighten the whole thing up. I started this a few years back. Lil Inda was just an infant actually. He turns 7 this month.....lol.... I know what I'm in for.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude, don't drink before a tattoo, thins the blood, you bleed more, takes longer to clot up and make a good scab


I'm only Guna take a shot..... I never drink so it should get me through the stencil ....lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> My "friend" has sour D going now to. Sour D is the most finicky out of the whole group. I've noticed if things aren't perfect it will be the first to let me know. In fact during seedling stage they showed signs of Def. luckily I was use to it doing this and didn't change a single thing, you couldn't tell they ever had an issue looking at them now. I'm not sure why they do that but I've learned to ignore it for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got one that pretty much enters my armpit. Fuck. That. Other than the one right on my skull the armpit area is by far the worst place I've been tattooed. Even the belly and ribs weren't that bad.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Got one that pretty much enters my armpit. Fuck. That. Other than the one right on my skull the armpit area is by far the worst place I've been tattooed. Even the belly and ribs weren't that bad.


I almost mentioned that earlier but we were on the leg subject. My shoulder piece raps into my arm pit. You're right that shit stings like a MF'er. I won't even attempt the ribs. I also don't know if it could possibly get more annoying that the armpit, crease of the knee, or the shin ankle area.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I almost mentioned that earlier but we were on the leg subject. My shoulder piece raps into my arm pit. You're right that shit stings like a MF'er. I won't even attempt the ribs. I also don't know if it could possibly get more annoying that the armpit, crease of the knee, or the shin ankle area.


Nothing on my legs yet. Top half is pretty much covered. Anything over the spine isn't real fun either.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2018)

got one that goes over the point of my elbow...wasn't exactly painful but was pins and needles the whole time he was close to that nerve


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 3, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Got one that pretty much enters my armpit. Fuck. That. Other than the one right on my skull the armpit area is by far the worst place I've been tattooed. Even the belly and ribs weren't that bad.


Felt that!


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 3, 2018)

This sucks! Where's the MJ! Its totally off subject in here! Frickin stoners lololol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2018)

this is toke and talk....that's what we're all doing.....so, yeah......


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is toke and talk....that's what we're all doing.....so, yeah......


I know it bro, jus felt like bein an ass; you see, my cat, Michaelangelo Donatello Leonardo Kilgore IV, wont get the damn fly outta my room and i cant curse at my family so I figure, why not take it out on you guys? Lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2018)

i'm actually watering both my weed and my outdoor garden, and taking breaks every once in a while for bong hits and venture brothers on hulu. and to see if anyone has said anything interesting....................................................................................


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> I know it bro, jus felt like bein an ass; you see, my cat, Michaelangelo Donatello Leonardo Kilgore IV, wont get the damn fly outta my room and i cant curse at my family so I figure, why not take it out on you guys? Lol


he's probably upset about his name, you try saying that with a hard palette and hardly any lips

you should have just called him trout...then people could have said "hey, it's the kilgore cat trout"......


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm actually watering both my weed and my outdoor garden, and taking breaks every once in a while for bong hits and venture brothers on hulu. and to see if anyone has said anything interesting....................................................................................



Penisssssssssssss


Always interesting

Your watering indoor and out?

Double penetration....I like your style.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> I know it bro, jus felt like bein an ass; you see, my cat, Michaelangelo Donatello Leonardo Kilgore IV, wont get the damn fly outta my room and i cant curse at my family so I figure, why not take it out on you guys? Lol


I take it out all the time. I love having it out.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 3, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> This sucks! Where's the MJ! Its totally off subject in here! Frickin stoners lololol


Only room for one Jack here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Penisssssssssssss
> 
> 
> Always interesting
> ...


i didn't realize i had "style".....now that i think about it, i like that......but now i'm gonna have to buy a pimp hat and a cane


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Only room for one Jack here.


Do we have get together and jack one of you off .....wait I mean ......just roll with it


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i didn't realize i had "style".....now that i think about it, i like that......but now i'm gonna have to buy a pimp hat and a cane


Your not fooling anyone now. Just dust the ones off in your coat closet.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Of course I don't mind ....thanks for sharing. That will be 12$ even for showing pics here.....lol
> 
> Looks good bro. *Who's sour D are you running, what breeder? *
> 
> Looks healthy


Royal Queen 

SH420


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Do we have get together and jack one of you off .....wait I mean ......just roll with it


Yes let's settle this now.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Yes let's settle this now.


K I'll find the new guy.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 3, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Only room for one Jack here.


Then leave


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 3, 2018)

The jack that muff DIVES can stay, not the jack with one.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> K I'll find the new guy.


::up against the wall, jacket drawn:: how can he see me?!


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 3, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Then leave


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 3, 2018)

::Bows::


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 3, 2018)

HEY....YOUONTSAYTHAT! He loves his name, EYE know because I was there when I gave it to him. Tch.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2018)

Ahhhhh there you are. I promise it won't hurt. Now go with the nice man with no pants.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 3, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> HEY....YOUONTSAYTHAT! He loves his name, EYE know because I was there when I gave it to him. Tch.


I don't appreciate you following me.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Do we have get together and jack one of you off .....wait I mean ......just roll with it





jacksmuff said:


> Yes let's settle this now.


 

SH420


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 4, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I’ve got one that goes down my whole shin. That one stung a bit. I think the worst would be behind the knee and the top of the foot.


Top of the foot is pretty bad, especially where the shin and foot meet. I'm sure the back of knee is nasty.
I have a side tat from armpit(not fun) to love handle(much worse), but found the ribs to be no problem. 

I can't comment on the head. @Jimmyjonestoo That's hard as fk!

I'm going with underneath and around my tiny little wolf ankle as the worst. He spent 2.5 hrs(3-4 hours is a typical session, for me) on my foot that day and I almost passed out. Wouldn't have made it 10 more minutes. Completely exhausting experience. 

Enjoy @Indacouch. Its been a while for me. I'm kinda jealous. Cool that it's done by family, as well.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 4, 2018)

While in prison, I got one on my inner thigh. That one hurt. Some days I regret it, others I'm quite proud...


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Top of the foot is pretty bad, especially where the shin and foot meet. I'm sure the back of knee is nasty.
> I have a side tat from armpit(not fun) to love handle(much worse), but found the ribs to be no problem.
> 
> I can't comment on the head. @Jimmyjonestoo That's hard as fk!
> ...


Best part is he's actually an awesome artist. I wouldn't let him touch tattoo me if he wasn't. He's always been able to draw shit that would blow my mind. Then once he started tattooing I waited until he got use to drawing with a vibrating brick in his hand to get work done from him. Nowadays he's booked over 6 months out. He has his own big shop and has even done a few collab pieces with well known tattoo artists. It's my wife's older brother. Il tryvand snap some pics of some of his work today when I'm at the shop. He's actually really fuckin good. I can't believe how much money he makes.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> While in prison, I got one on my inner thigh. That one hurt. Some days I regret it, others I'm quite proud...


Incredible detail ...... I think everyone should get one of those.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> While in prison, I got one on my inner thigh. That one hurt. Some days I regret it, others I'm quite proud...


why would you get a tiny penis tatoo?


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why would you get a tiny penis tatoo?


so I can let my slauasage hang out of my shorts. If the cops approach me about it again...... I mean if the cops were to approach me about it. I could just say the old lady saw the tattoo....... I think it's a perfect tattoo in rememberence of Bobby Z as well. I sure miss him.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2018)

On another note.... I'm starting to realize just how much time we spend with our plants. Today is one of those days I don't feel like watering but I absolutely have to. I couldn't imagine having more than one plant.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> so I can let my slauasage hang out of my shorts. If the cops approach me about it again...... I mean if the cops were to approach me about it. I could just say the old lady saw the tattoo....... I think it's a perfect tattoo in rememberence of Bobby Z as well. I sure miss him.


the question wasn't why a dick, the question was why a tiny little pathetic dick?


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the question wasn't why a dick, the question was why a tiny little pathetic dick?


I purposely tried to dodge that part Roger..... I'm not sure what kind of heat your packin..... but mrs shrubber must be a very happy lady.

#Gigantacock


----------



## 420God (Jul 4, 2018)

I recently bought a kit, idk what I'm doing but one of these days I'll get drunk enough to try.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

i understand you can practice on fruit like oranges, gives you a chance to get used to the feel of the gun


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2018)

420God said:


> I recently bought a kit, idk what I'm doing but one of these days I'll get drunk enough to try.
> 
> View attachment 4159939


Oh fuck .......420....put down the gun and back away from the mirror.....slowly now ....just back away.


My brother in law practiced on his upper thighs. It's all covered in random shit that's upside down when he stands up....lol


----------



## dangledo (Jul 4, 2018)

420God said:


> I recently bought a kit, idk what I'm doing but one of these days I'll get drunk enough to try.
> 
> View attachment 4159939


I need a 'spit first' tattoo around my balloon knot.

Should be decent line work practice

Lmk k thx


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

the breakfast of champions, happy 4th of july


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I need a 'spit first' tattoo around my balloon knot.
> 
> Should be decent line work practice
> 
> Lmk k thx


How's the little one?


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 4, 2018)

This is what we're puffin on today. Some Sour D in that joint and some good Inda oil, heavy hitter. Happy Birthday America!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 4, 2018)

420God said:


> I recently bought a kit, idk what I'm doing but one of these days I'll get drunk enough to try.
> 
> View attachment 4159939


Recently picked up a kit too. Thinking of blacking out my whole left arm.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Recently picked up a kit too. Thinking of blacking out my whole left arm. View attachment 4160074


don't like that....i guess if it has meaning for him, to me it just looks like he had shitty tattoos and it was cheaper to buy sharpies than have it removed


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 4, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Recently picked up a kit too. Thinking of blacking out my whole left arm. View attachment 4160074


Wow, gnarly!


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2018)

Getting the drawing done ..... bring the pain


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't like that....i guess if it has meaning for him, to me it just looks like he had shitty tattoos and it was cheaper to buy sharpies than have it removed


Haha yeah pretty much. My whole left arm from wrist to shoulder is a tribal design I'm sick of looking at. Good thing is most of the arm is already black so just fill in the blank spots.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4160075
> View attachment 4160076
> Getting the drawing done ..... bring the pain


Wait, where is this drawing going? On your body?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Haha yeah pretty much. My whole left arm from wrist to shoulder is a tribal design I'm sick of looking at. Good thing is most of the arm is already black so just fill in the blank spots.


maybe try coloring them in? black and yellow looks good. if you don't like the color, you can still black it in


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe try coloring them in? black and yellow looks good. if you don't like the color, you can still black it in


I've considered red. I'm a Cleveland boy so black and yellow is definitely not an option(fuck Pittsburgh lol).


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Wait, where is this drawing going? On your body?


The little piece of skin that connects my balls to my asshole.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> The little piece of skin that connects my balls to my asshole.


that's gonna be kind of hard to see....not that you don't walk around naked enough, its just gonna be kinda small


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4160075
> View attachment 4160076
> Getting the drawing done ..... bring the pain


This place looks nice and clean. I've been in some dirty ass parlors. Could get hiv just walking in.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> The little piece of skin that connects my balls to my asshole.


The gooch! Lolololol


----------



## dangledo (Jul 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> How's the little one?


Yo dude. He's kicking ass and being stubborn just like his ma. He just looks me square in my eyes and just throws food and laughs. Hard not to crack up but gotta be stern. That's what they tell me at least. 

He's now running around like a mad man. Went from crawling to sprinting in a week it seems. He can climb like his dad so it's a constant battle pulling him off things. Interested in everything but his toys. 

Pic from few months ago. Currently he's very determined to get on top of this tube and crack his head. Won't quit so just trying to pad his inevitable crash landing. 

 

How's your lil chunky monkey? Still Killin calories?


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Yo dude. He's kicking ass and being stubborn just like his ma. He just looks me square in my eyes and just throws food and laughs. Hard not to crack up but gotta be stern. That's what they tell me at least.
> 
> He's now running around like a mad man. Went from crawling to sprinting in a week it seems. He can climb like his dad so it's a constant battle pulling him off things. Interested in everything but his toys.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah and wearing his 7 year old brothers clothes...lol
Your little one has grown super fast. Glad to hear he's doing good, handsome little guy. He's Guna be a heart breaker for sure.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm half way through today's session. I have to say these new rotary tattoo guns are a lot smoother than the magnetic guns. The needle seems to be moving much faster so it's penetrating a lot smoother. I probably have at least 10 more sessions before I'm finished with this piece. Obviously the inside of the knee sucks as well as right in bone .....but it's not as bad as I thought. My brother says he gets that a lot using the rotary guns.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> This place looks nice and clean. I've been in some dirty ass parlors. Could get hiv just walking in.


The health department brings new employees to my brother in laws shop to show them what shit should look like when they inspect parlors.


 Still at it ........getting tender though


----------



## Bareback (Jul 4, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I’ve got one that goes down my whole shin. That one stung a bit. I think the worst would be behind the knee and the top of the foot.


My daughter has a large Polynesian style turtle on top of her foot with lots of color , she said it sucked but bearible.

For me the inside of arm was a tinder spot, my lower back and ass cheeks was the worst..... ohh did I mention I have a great big smiley face on my ass . ok more like this emoji than a smiley face.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2018)

Got that session out of the way. Time to go enjoy the 4th with the family. Next app is in a month, were Guna get all the bullets placed and done. Then after that it's just adding the fill and going over everything. 

I was laying on my side for that pic that's why the shape looks funny in that pic.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4160174
> Got that session out of the way. Time to go enjoy the 4th with the family. Next app is in a month, were Guna get all the bullets placed and done. Then after that it's just adding the fill and going over everything.
> 
> I was laying on my side for that pic that's why the shape looks funny in that pic.


Dang that looks nice. Almost looks real.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 4, 2018)

Here's a pic of her turtle.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Dang that looks nice. Almost looks real.


I can't wait until it's done bro.... looks a bit plain just chillen..... when we get the blast out of the barrel and the smoke floating around my leg it will tie in nice..... we're doing shell casings dropping down the leg to. My whole leg is covered in different peices to go along with my theme. So its literally like getting 10 different tattoos.... can't wait to fill the voids inbetetween and get it all tied together. The end goal is Guna be no skin showing from the upper knee down to my foot. Just having that last big space filled is nice. I went ahead and scheduled again so I can't procrastinate for another 6 years....lol


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I can't wait until it's done bro.... looks a bit plain just chillen..... when we get the blast out of the barrel and the smoke floating around my leg it will tie in nice..... we're doing shell casings dropping down the leg to. My whole leg is covered in different peices to go along with my theme. So its literally like getting 10 different tattoos.... can't wait to fill the voids inbetetween and get it all tied together. The end goal is Guna be no skin showing from the upper knee down to my foot. Just having that last big space filled is nice. I went ahead and scheduled again so I can't procrastinate for another 6 years....lol


I'm sure it will be awesome. This guy seems to do great work.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2018)

Time to enjoy some BBQ and see if I can blow my hand off with the good fireworks.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4160223
> Time to enjoy some BBQ and see if I can blow my hand off with the good fireworks.


just don't mess up your leg, hate to see all that nice work go to waste


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 4, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Be careful out there dude....... second hand smoke is dangerous.


 
Going towards kenosha pass looking towards fairplay 6/1, it was creating it's own thunder head.

6/3 still beautiful

The Highlight

My dad may have been on this crew


----------



## Bareback (Jul 4, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> View attachment 4160224
> Going towards kenosha pass looking towards fairplay 6/1, it was creating it's own thunder head.
> View attachment 4160225
> 6/3 still beautiful
> ...


Looks awesome,, man have a great time. 


What's the elevation like in those pics 4000-6000-8000 ? 

Do you really think your dad might have worked on that bridge, that's really cool, my ol man was a drunk so I never see his legacy. But my son will take his wife, son and daughter around town and show/tell stories of hanging out with me while I build house after house and remolded or roofed homes and businesses . At first she thought he was streching the truth a little but then they might go into the business and shop or talk and she would get the same story straight from the owner. It's nice to have roots in an area.
Anyway be careful out there. Don't drop that pipe it's a long walk to the next head shop.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 4, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Looks awesome,, man have a great time.
> 
> 
> What's the elevation like in those pics 4000-6000-8000 ?
> ...


All above 9000, goats were at 11000 ish.
Yeah, gonna have to ask him to be sure, he did some work on that section of the trail and always spoke of a bridge and the time frame is right.


----------



## NanoGadget (Jul 4, 2018)

Today's nugg.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 4, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> View attachment 4160278
> Today's nugg.


Is there a filter? looks wicked blue.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> View attachment 4160278
> Today's nugg.


Awesome looking nugg


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2018)

@dangledo here's my little monster cleaning up dads corn Cobb.
 
He loves food .....lol


----------



## NanoGadget (Jul 5, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Is there a filter? looks wicked blue.


Just a camera phone with the flash on. It's a very purple/blue strain but the flash emphasizes it.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 5, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> Just a camera phone with the flash on. It's a very purple/blue strain but the flash emphasizes it.


It looks good. gimme


----------



## NanoGadget (Jul 5, 2018)

It has quickly become one of my all time favorites. Its a Purple Urkle crossed with Tahoe OG.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 5, 2018)

I just got back from watering my "friends" plants. I stopped and checked in on my single plant. I have to say it's much bigger and better than all of yours. I won't post pics of it because I don't trust showing my own personal plant.......but it's huge, I bet I'll be trimming that nugg until march. Just one plant guys/gals.


On another note. I got home and I always take my work pants and shoes off before I come in. So I'm in a tank top and boxers. I go in the family room/game room/movie theatre where it's nice and cool. So I'm sitting on the couch watching lil Inda play games and saying good morning to both boys and momma etc etc. Then Chunker walks up and notices my tattoo. At first he was looking at it like a band aid or something that hurts. He's being real gentle and rubbing my leg talking real soft it was adorable. I turn my head to talk to my wife and at about that time Chunker bitch slapped my tattoo with all he had. Even funnier is he laughed his ass off on my reaction. I couldn't believe that little shit baited me in like that. The tattoo is very tender to say the least. He kept trying to do it again to get my reaction. I was trying to be stern and tell him not to hit, but I couldn't stop laughing so he wasn't taking daddy serious. Eventually he understood that was a one time thing. Time to find some food and visit my brother. He's coming by to pick up some fun fireworks for his wife's 4th of July party tonight.


Penis everyone


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2018)

WTF is this?

Thought it was a hummingbird at first, but smaller, less maneuverable, not nearly as quick, has antennas and looks like a lobster in the ass. And you can get close to it.

I saw one once before. Couldn't shoot a good gif.

   
We get everyfuckingthing around here.

It also fucks flowers.


----------



## lokie (Jul 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> WTF is this?
> 
> Thought it was a hummingbird at first, but smaller, less maneuverable, not nearly as quick, has antennas and looks like a lobster in the ass. And you can get close to it.
> 
> ...


*clearwing* sphinx moth
Zipping from flower cluster to flower cluster, here's a critter that looks vaguely like a bee but behaves like a hummingbird. Unlike a bee, which has to land on a flower to feed, the *clearwing* sphinx moth hovers above its food like a hummingbird.
https://www.hgtv.com/design/outdoor-design/landscaping-and-hardscaping/clearwing-sphinx-moth






We get them too. I like to see them buzzing in with the bumble bees.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> WTF is this?
> 
> Thought it was a hummingbird at first, but smaller, less maneuverable, not nearly as quick, has antennas and looks like a lobster in the ass. And you can get close to it.
> 
> ...


They may look like a lobster but they tast nothing like sea food. More of a nutty slightly spicey taste when you puncture the abdomen between your teeth. Their legs and wings should be pulled of before consumption. 


Delicious with a nice light wine. Let me know what you think.


----------



## lokie (Jul 5, 2018)

Plant Bee Balm flowers if you want to attract them. Hummingbirds will stop by for a visit at the Bee Balm too.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> They may look like a lobster but they tast nothing like sea food. More of a nutty slightly spicey taste when you puncture the abdomen between your teeth. Their legs and wings should be pulled of before consumption.
> 
> 
> Delicious with a nice light wine. Let me know what you think.


So, a bottle of Blue Nun?


----------



## dangledo (Jul 6, 2018)

Yeah I've never saw a lobster bird either.

But these fucking cicada killers are everywhere. 

I looked like a real badass to a milf the other day when I showed up to do grade work. She told me to be careful because she saw hornets by her neighbors magnolia. I figured they weren't but she went with me to take a gander. Cicada killers for sure. I walked up really close to the tree and smacked one from the air. Told her they're more scared it me than I am of them, and they know that. She stood there with her mouth open like wtf.

Truthfully I'm terrified of flying stinging insects and wanted to make sure I wasn't about to fuck up a ground nest cause the doors are off in the cat. Fuck bee's yo

Me so trimmy. Me Trim long time.


----------



## 420God (Jul 6, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Yeah I've never saw a lobster bird either.


I think I saw one once as a young kid, buzzed right by and scared the shit out of me. I tried explaining what I saw to my parents but they thought I imagined it. Glad to know I'm not crazy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2018)

We've got these things around here everybody calls "Stump Fuckers" - apparently a form of (very large) wood wasp that lays their eggs in wood.
Several summers ago I was outside & felt this ice pick jab me in the thigh only to look down (dancing a jig of course) to see one of the damn things drilling into my leg through double layered carhart work pants.

Shit hurt!



But now everytime I pass a tree with a purty knot hole . . . Well, ya know.


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2018)

Lol I did once get a hummingbird in the house... had to chase the fucker for 45 minutes before I got it out.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lol I did once get a hummingbird in the house... had to chase the fucker for 45 minutes before I got it out.



Those little fuckers can be honory. My sis loves those things, their her favorite little creature. So I always hang lots of feeders around the porch i built her near her apartment. I also planted lots and lots of flowers that they like. Long story short I've had a few instances where they'd actually dive bomb my ass while walking in certain areas. The worst case was a while back. I was standing outside having a smoke and one came out of nowhere and literally bounced off my chest making a very high pitched chirping noise. Then he'd hover right near my face chirping then bounce off me again. I actually posted about it on here. My reaction was super manly as I'm sure you could all guess.



Reacted like the biggest bee in the world was attacking me.....lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2018)

Table is all chopped, Bodhi Snow Temple Lotus flipped to flower on Monday. Bodhi's Dragon Fruit seeds go into pellets today.

I miss you Bobby Z


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Those little fuckers can be honory. My sis loves those things, their her favorite little creature. So I always hang lots of feeders around the porch i built her near her apartment. I also planted lots and lots of flowers that they like. Long story short I've had a few instances where they'd actually dive bomb my ass while walking in certain areas. The worst case was a while back. I was standing outside having a smoke and one came out of nowhere and literally bounced off my chest making a very high pitched chirping noise. Then he'd hover right near my face chirping then bounce off me again. I actually posted about it on here. My reaction was super manly as I'm sure you could all guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Reacted like the biggest bee in the world was attacking me.....lol


LOL


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Those little fuckers can be honory. My sis loves those things, their her favorite little creature. So I always hang lots of feeders around the porch i built her near her apartment. I also planted lots and lots of flowers that they like. Long story short I've had a few instances where they'd actually dive bomb my ass while walking in certain areas. The worst case was a while back. I was standing outside having a smoke and one came out of nowhere and literally bounced off my chest making a very high pitched chirping noise. Then he'd hover right near my face chirping then bounce off me again. I actually posted about it on here. My reaction was super manly as I'm sure you could all guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Reacted like the biggest bee in the world was attacking me.....lol


It was looking for you to deploy the perch.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lol I did once get a hummingbird in the house... had to chase the fucker for 45 minutes before I got it out.


When I was a kid, we came home to a bat hanging on curtains in my bedroom. We Shot him with a BB gun and pissed him off.lol. Started flying all pissed off around the room. We finally caught him with a dip net. Took him outside and let him go.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Those little fuckers can be honory. My sis loves those things, their her favorite little creature. So I always hang lots of feeders around the porch i built her near her apartment. I also planted lots and lots of flowers that they like. Long story short I've had a few instances where they'd actually dive bomb my ass while walking in certain areas. The worst case was a while back. I was standing outside having a smoke and one came out of nowhere and literally bounced off my chest making a very high pitched chirping noise. Then he'd hover right near my face chirping then bounce off me again. I actually posted about it on here. My reaction was super manly as I'm sure you could all guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Reacted like the biggest bee in the world was attacking me.....lol


all i can guess is you were too close to her nest? only reason i can think of one might be teritorial


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all i can guess is you were too close to her nest? only reason i can think of one might be teritorial


Exactly. That fall I was cleaning up the vines from my huge sycamore tree. I have to keep my ground vines from climbing my trees so they don't kill em. Anyways, I have this bush near there and it had nests in it. I was shocked at how tiny they were and the placement of their little nests. They were literally 30 feet from the patio where I was smoking. So it was probably the momma not wanting second hand smoke getting to her little ones. Either that or the opiate/meff eoedemic has found our little normally dosile humming bird population. I'll punch a hummingbird in the face Roger.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Exactly. That fall I was cleaning up the vines from my huge sycamore tree. I have to keep my ground vines from climbing my trees so they don't kill em. Anyways, I have this bush near there and it had nests in it. I was shocked at how tiny they were and the placement of their little nests. They were literally 30 feet from the patio where I was smoking. So it was probably the momma not wanting second hand smoke getting to her little ones. Either that or the opiate/meff eoedemic has found our little normally dosile humming bird population. I'll punch a hummingbird in the face Roger.


before or after you run like a little girl?


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

All my "Friends" plants are topped for the last time and started the training. I can't wait until my plant is big enough to do this. I kinda wish I did two plants after seeing my "Friends"


Oh well....maybe next year.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2018)

it took you six months to trim one nug, i guess you could handle two a year


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it took you six months to trim one nug, i guess you could handle two a year


It was a really big nugg Roger.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

I almost feel bad for putting this obvious noob on blast in his own thread.......Almost

There's an alert gotta go .....he's not the brightest bulb in the world....but he's a feisty one..... he's guna explain why reading the internet makes you a better grower than hands on experience.....he's also told me adding cold water the last day of flower makes the bud more potent.....I need answers on why 

Off I go


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I almost feel bad for putting this obvious noob on blast in his own thread.......Almost
> 
> There's an alert gotta go .....he's not the brightest bulb in the world....but he's a feisty one..... he's guna explain why reading the internet makes you a better grower than hands on experience.....he's also told me adding cold water the last day of flower makes the bud more potent.....I need answers on why
> 
> Off I go


Link please - I'd like to just watch the action for fun.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I almost feel bad for putting this obvious noob on blast in his own thread.......Almost
> 
> There's an alert gotta go .....he's not the brightest bulb in the world....but he's a feisty one..... he's guna explain why reading the internet makes you a better grower than hands on experience.....he's also told me adding cold water the last day of flower makes the bud more potent.....I need answers on why
> 
> Off I go


i know that thread....was reading it earlier.....all i can do is smh.......

i thought of helping him, but the more i read the more i said "naw"


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Link please - I'd like to just watch the action for fun.


I have no idea how to share a link on my cell ....I'm a simple tomatoe farmer GWN 


thread is called 

Them hot summer days

It's a good one


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

He shared a pic guys/gals 

this was in his pic ....he's actually sharing advice.....smh


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

WTF is that ....he should be jailed for cruelty to minors .....Jesus Christ that's sad


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2018)

oh fuck.....what the hell did he do to that plant...........that is sad........makes me wanna have another beer and feel for it....and the person is worried about heat issues.....bah hahaha.......


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> oh fuck.....what the hell did he do to that plant...........that is sad........makes me wanna have another beer and feel for it....and the person is worried about heat issues.....bah hahaha.......


I can't believe he didn't angle that one out at least.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 6, 2018)

lokie said:


> Plant Bee Balm flowers if you want to attract them. Hummingbirds will stop by for a visit at the Bee Balm too.


You're right about the bee balm, but that plant is a cleome. Bee balm is in my avatar


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I can't believe he didn't angle that one out at least.


dude i can't either, and that's supposed to be a clone too.......is that what i read? If it is, that the sorriest looking clone i've even seen


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> You're right about the bee balm, but that plant is a cleome. Bee balm is in my avatar


True it is not Bee Balm. The gif is a google cut and paste and not from my garden.

Thanks for the cleome ID. I'll see if it will grow in my area. I really like to see
these guys coming back.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 6, 2018)

Lololololololol what are thooooosssseee!?!?!?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> dude i can't either, and that's supposed to be a clone too.......is that what i read? If it is, that the sorriest looking clone i've even seen


I'm guessing it's a clone that barely survived, then grew a new top.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> dude i can't either, and that's supposed to be a clone too.......is that what i read? If it is, that the sorriest looking clone i've even seen


Yes you read correct .... I honestly don't know what possibly could have happened there. Chunk has the best guess so far....


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> He shared a pic guys/gals
> 
> this was in his pic ....he's actually sharing advice.....smh
> 
> View attachment 4161109


Seems legit... How to disguise your weed like a mini palm tree.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> Seems legit... How to disguise your weed like a mini palm tree.


That's the exact thing everyone was saying. The guy ended up taking everything like a champ if I'm honest. He's definitely an odd one, but aren't we all. One guy asked if I could zoom in to see if there were any coconuts....lol


----------



## Bareback (Jul 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Yes you read correct .... I honestly don't know what possibly could have happened there. Chunk has the best guess so far....



Ohh that's bonzi Mary Jane all the top growers are doing it this days, I see it all the time over in the noob section. I personally don't have that kind of skills, the only thing I can grow is those big ole fat dank ass dense rock hard gallee waapper buds , but on day if I will learn from this new guys I might have something like his tiny plant. Ohh that's what I'm shooting for a tiny plant....... damn these big ole buds.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ohh that's bonzi Mary Jane all the top growers are doing it this days, I see it all the time over in the noob section. I personally don't have that kind of skills, the only thing I can grow is those big ole fat dank ass dense rock hard gallee waapper buds , but on day if I will learn from this new guys I might have something like his tiny plant. Ohh that's what I'm shooting for a tiny plant....... damn these big ole buds.


I wouldn't even know how to start to achieve such a thing.


My guess would be clone a very tiny top and starve it for light until desired results. Those gigantic rock solid buds oozing trichromes are a thing of the past.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

@curious2garden how is the recent hard work doing?

Have you sampled any Bobby Z goodness?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @curious2garden how is the recent hard work doing?
> 
> Have you sampled any Bobby Z goodness?


The LC is still some of the best I've had. Jabba's Stash was mine, it's just started drying. I flipped his Snow Temple 7/2 and I'm putting his Dragon Fruit into Jiffy Pellets tonight!


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The LC is still some of the best I've had. Jabba's Stash was mine, it's just started drying. I flipped his Snow Temple 7/2 and I'm putting his Dragon Fruit into Jiffy Pellets tonight!


Jabbas stash. I've never heard or read up on that one. I'll be expecting a full smoke report. I can tell the LC cross is Guna be bomb. I got those seeds to go I was telling you about.Nows the hard part as I'm sure you know. Nice to have you pop in Annie.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Jabbas stash. I've never heard or read up on that one. I'll be expecting a full smoke report. I can tell the LC cross is Guna be bomb. I got those seeds to go I was telling you about.Nows the hard part as I'm sure you know. Nice to have you pop in Annie.


Nice to see you too! It does my heart good to see you out supporting the newbies


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2018)

Anyone seen crinkled twisted leaves like these? 
It's only on new growth. 
 
I'm thinking either boron deficiency or possible K overdose. 
What do you think?


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Anyone seen crinkled twisted leaves like these?
> It's only on new growth.
> View attachment 4161310
> I'm thinking either boron deficiency or possible K overdose.
> What do you think?


Almost looks like a mutant


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Almost looks like a mutant


It's only affecting a couple of plants but it started after a strong dose of kelp/alfalfa tea, which is loaded with K.


----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2018)

The strongest weed I ever grew was a nug the size of the first digit on your thumb, on a tiny plant not bigger than the palm tree in question...
It was just planted in the absolute worst spot and suffered lots of stresses. knocked me for a six.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 7, 2018)

Hot summer days.. good looking out on the thread Inda. Nice Saturday morning read. Makes me wanna go water...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Hot summer days.. good looking out on the thread Inda. Nice Saturday morning read. *Makes me wanna go water*...


Damnit - and I've gotta go haul logs.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Hot summer days.. good looking out on the thread Inda. Nice Saturday morning read. Makes me wanna go water...


Jer he started another one..... I can't believe people could be so dumb. He said his friends said he should be a lawyer......he also said something about riding Annie's dick.....I'm actually excited about that.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damnit - and I've gotta go haul logs.


Pics please, I have a wood fetus.
And you have big wood........ahh logs......ahh trees......hell you what I mean......


----------



## 420God (Jul 7, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Pics please, I have a wood fetus.
> And you have big wood........ahh logs......ahh trees......hell you what I mean......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 7, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Pics please, I have a wood fetus.
> And you have big wood........ahh logs......ahh trees......hell you what I mean......


A Wood Fetus eh?

Here's a pic - already drug out 3/4 of them but it's time for the rest to go.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 7, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4161609


LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A Wood Fetus eh?
> 
> Here's a pic - already drug out 3/4 of them but it's time for the rest to go.
> 
> View attachment 4161615


 How dark does it get this time of year?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 7, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4161609


Hahaha I didn't think that looked right, in my defense goggle spelled it.......but I agreed to it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4161609


That belongs in Beautiful.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 7, 2018)

Week 6 humble pie


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Jer he started another one..... I can't believe people could be so dumb. He said his friends said he should be a lawyer......he also said something about riding Annie's dick.....I'm actually excited about that.


Hey asshole (or is it ass hoe), don't ever call me into one of those threads again, I'm stoopider for doing so

Angry penis!
SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hey asshole (or is it ass hoe), don't ever call me into one of those threads again, I'm stoopider for doing so
> 
> Angry penis!
> SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 7, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hey asshole (or is it ass hoe), don't ever call me into one of those threads again, I'm stoopider for doing so
> 
> Angry penis!
> SH420


See you in the next one buddy


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 7, 2018)

I've gotta go drive 4o miles and top the nursery for the last time. Then I gotta drive 40 miles back home. 

Fml .....at least I have my cell phone and RIU noobs to amuse myself.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I've gotta go drive 4o miles and top the nursery for the last time. Then I gotta drive 40 miles back home.
> 
> Fml .....at least I have my cell phone and RIU noobs to amuse myself.


Sounds like a job for a '63 Chrysler convertible.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4161609


@cannabineer I agree it does.


----------



## 420God (Jul 7, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> @cannabineer I agree it does.


Done.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 7, 2018)

Just got back from topping all my friends plants for the last time. I used a sword and screamed as I ran through rows cutting heads off. One full tote and another seen above. Put a few cuts soaking to play with as well.


Penis


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 7, 2018)

Samari Sensimilla Swordsman.
You need a superhero suit.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 7, 2018)

T-Shirts coming soon


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2018)

420God said:


> Done.


Erry time I see that pigeon gif eating chicken I think of Pebbles
much hugs


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Samari Sensimilla Swordsman.
> You need a superhero suit.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 8, 2018)

I can't do it anymore! I must be a gluten (is that right? Gluten? Or is that food thing?) for punishment. This kid is dumb as fuck! 
My head hurts... I'm gonna smoke some dank ass stress!



Ok... I'm going back in!  wish me luck

SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4161840


That's the most beautiful thing I've ever seen .....T-Shirts coming soon


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 8, 2018)

Well I slept in a bit this morning. Now I'm getting ready to water the rest of my friends plants. Then it's back to town to help my brother put some base boards and a chair rail in the new tattoo shop. I should have kept my mouth shut when I was getting work done. Anywho, that's my plans for the day...... playing with MJ and doing many many things.


Penis 


If anyone sees pwezzy, tell him I said 
 

Hehe


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Well I slept in a bit this morning. Now I'm getting ready to water the rest of my friends plants. Then it's back to town to help my brother put some base boards and a chair rail in the new tattoo shop. I should have kept my mouth shut when I was getting work done. Anywho, that's my plans for the day...... playing with MJ and doing many many things.
> 
> 
> Penis
> ...


If I knew how to photoshop, I would have a city backdrop behind the coconut tree and Godzilla or King Kong, climbing up the tree!
Someone please...

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Well I slept in a bit this morning. Now I'm getting ready to water the rest of my friends plants. Then it's back to town to help my brother put some base boards and a chair rail in the new tattoo shop. I should have kept my mouth shut when I was getting work done. Anywho, that's my plans for the day...... playing with MJ and doing many many things.
> 
> 
> Penis
> ...


That explains why he needs such tall pots!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That explains why he needs such tall pots!


Actually, he posted that his roots were "tall".
I'm a lot surprised nobody jumped on that one.
SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Actually, he posted that his roots were "tall".
> I'm a lot surprised nobody jumped on that one.
> SH420


I explained how to, hmm how to, many things. It's sad english is his only language and he doesn't speak it. I'm waiting for him to find his way over here. Probably not likely.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 8, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Actually, he posted that his roots were "tall".
> I'm a lot surprised nobody jumped on that one.
> SH420



Tall roots equals tall fruits.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 8, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Tall roots equals tall fruits.


+rep. I'm sure this young OG would not know what you're talking about. 

SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 8, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4162022



Only way that plant will get you dizzy.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 8, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> +rep. I'm sure this young OG would not know what you're talking about.
> 
> SH420



I don’t even know what we are talking about so I just tried to be clever to keep up with the group.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 8, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I don’t even know what we are talking about so I just tried to be clever to keep up with the group.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/stress-recovery-time-better-yield-potency.969055/


----------



## Bareback (Jul 8, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/stress-recovery-time-better-yield-potency.969055/


I tried to read that thread and I got a feeling that we have seen that guy before... I'm thinking it is the kid who wanted our help with naming his seed company.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I tried to read that thread and I got a feeling that we have seen that guy before... I'm thinking it is the kid who wanted our help with naming his seed company.


I never did find out what was wrong with the name *Anal Flame of Jihad* Seed Co


----------



## lokie (Jul 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I tried to read that thread and I got a feeling that we have seen that guy before... I'm thinking it is the kid who wanted our help with naming his seed company.


yeah. there was a feeling of "this guy rails aginst his own best intrest feeling. 
Claiming to be a noob, more like a knob, and tagging folks in efforts to keep more attention on himself.

His profile page says 23 yrs old. I hope he gets his comeuppance sooner than later.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I never did find out what was wrong with the name *Anal Flame of Jihad* Seed Co


It does seem to roll off the tongue nicely.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 8, 2018)

We ended up getting all the base boards and chair rails done at the new shop today. We even got everything caulked. As I'm sure you all could imagine the cock jokes were endless. Tomorrow after I water I'm headed back to paint. 

Hope everyone had a good Sunday.


PENIS!!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I tried to read that thread and I got a feeling that we have seen that guy before... I'm thinking it is the kid who wanted our help with naming his seed company.


Was that the one who was going to go to Iraq with his State Dept. aunt and go looking for landrace seeds?


----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 9, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I never did find out what was wrong with the name *Anal Flame of Jihad* Seed Co


+++Rep


Singlemalt said:


> Was that the one who was going to go to Iraq with his State Dept. aunt and go looking for landrace seeds?


Yeah that's the one.


lokie said:


> yeah. there was a feeling of "this guy rails aginst his own best intrest feeling.
> Claiming to be a noob, more like a knob, and tagging folks in efforts to keep more attention on himself.
> 
> His profile page says 23 yrs old. I hope he gets his comeuppance sooner than later.


I felt the same way.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 9, 2018)

Morning everyone....Back at the shop painting everything. I'll post pics later


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Morning everyone....Back at the shop painting everything. I'll post pics later


morning, on my second cup of coffee, here at work now....was thinkin bout u guys and gals though....

 

sunday morning fishing with a nice smoke


how's our mini palm tree noob?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> morning, on my second cup of coffee, here at work now....was thinkin bout u guys and gals though....
> 
> View attachment 4162458
> 
> ...


He's over there showing off his amazing plant from his current and first ever grow.

Quite the prodigy. He'll probably weigh it wet in the pot and claim abouta pound next month.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 9, 2018)

I suddenly have tons of these, 2 and 3 at a time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2018)

i think they might be expanding to fill in for the bees that are dying off


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> He's over there showing off his amazing plant from his current and first ever grow.
> 
> Quite the prodigy. He'll probably weigh it wet in the pot and claim abouta pound next month.


still? omg what a joke? just so you fine people know Mrs Budman gave the "wft" sign to the palm tree, and then a major laugh we were pretty drunk on the beach so........


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 9, 2018)

Just ate a bomb as burrito of the burrito truck and back to painting.


----------



## UpstateNYGrower (Jul 9, 2018)

Hey y’all I could use some professional opinions on something that happened to me yesterday. I have plants in 5/10/20 gal smartpots. 5 each. I put them in my spot that is more or less a wetland. Which is nice bc I don’t have to water as often but my Pineapple Kush was getting less sun on one side so I started turning the pot under I noticed that while turning it the roots had grown through the bottom already and I ended up breaking roughly 5 really nice big white roots. I didn’t move it any further. Any suggestions on what to do? And will she die or just be stressed for a week or so?View attachment 4162556


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2018)

UpstateNYGrower said:


> View attachment 4162557 Hey y’all I could use some professional opinions on something that happened to me yesterday. I have plants in 5/10/20 gal smartpots. 5 each. I put them in my spot that is more or less a wetland. Which is nice bc I don’t have to water as often but my Pineapple Kush was getting less sun on one side so I started turning the pot under I noticed that while turning it the roots had grown through the bottom already and I ended up breaking roughly 5 really nice big white roots. I didn’t move it any further. Any suggestions on what to do? And will she die or just be stressed for a week or so?View attachment 4162556


they will grow through the bags if you leave them in the same place too long. it might take a few days to get over it, but i think it'll be alright. if you don't want them to root to the ground, you have to sit them up on something.


----------



## UpstateNYGrower (Jul 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they will grow through the bags if you leave them in the same place too long. it might take a few days to get over it, but i think it'll be alright. if you don't want them to root to the ground, you have to sit them up on something.


It’s good furtile land that they are on. Next year I may put them up on something. Doesn’t it kind of benefit me that they have gone through the pot and are getting even bigger in the ground under them though?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2018)

yes, it does, as long as you're aware they do it and don't try to move them. just try to get them where you want them asap. a lot of growers will use tens, then just drop those into 50s, then drop the 50s into 100 or bigger, the roots just keep growing into the new containers


----------



## UpstateNYGrower (Jul 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes, it does, as long as you're aware they do it and don't try to move them. just try to get them where you want them asap. a lot of growers will use tens, then just drop those into 50s, then drop the 50s into 100 or bigger, the roots just keep growing into the new containers


I’m definitely going to do that next year. I’m assuming all the roots from the 20s,10s and 5s are already through the bottom so yeah I won’t be moving them anymore. Thanks for the advice man!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2018)

UpstateNYGrower said:


> I’m definitely going to do that next year. I’m assuming all the roots from the 20s,10s and 5s are already through the bottom so yeah I won’t be moving them anymore. Thanks for the advice man!


Welcome to RIU.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 9, 2018)

UpstateNYGrower said:


> View attachment 4162557 Hey y’all I could use some professional opinions on something that happened to me yesterday. I have plants in 5/10/20 gal smartpots. 5 each. I put them in my spot that is more or less a wetland. Which is nice bc I don’t have to water as often but my Pineapple Kush was getting less sun on one side so I started turning the pot under I noticed that while turning it the roots had grown through the bottom already and I ended up breaking roughly 5 really nice big white roots. I didn’t move it any further. Any suggestions on what to do? And will she die or just be stressed for a week or so?View attachment 4162556


Hey new member I have a question for you......













Where in the world are you at, that green cage looks so familiar, if I only had a clue as to where your located I might could help more.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hey new member I have a question for you......


Wow, is this what we have to look forward to, the softer side of TNT


----------



## Bareback (Jul 9, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Wow, is this what we have to look forward to, the softer side of TNT


No, no, no, I only phrased it that way to be funny, an inside joke . Coming from a guy with my name the new guy might take the standard question seriously. I would prefer someone else ask.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 9, 2018)

Done for today. Tomorrow will be done. Just gotta paint the doors and finish painting the base boards. 



Long day......one more and I'm a simple tomatoe farmer again.




Penis !!!!


----------



## UpstateNYGrower (Jul 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Welcome to RIU.


Thanks man I appreciate it. I’ve always referred to this site for advice, just finally made an account today


----------



## UpstateNYGrower (Jul 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hey new member I have a question for you......
> 
> I don’t wanna give away my exact location but I’m located in the Finger Lakes region of New York.
> 
> ...


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm really enjoying the influx of new members. They have funny writing....but they make more sense than most noobs. I say let em stay.


Wonder if they have nudes....hmmmm


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 9, 2018)

UpstateNYGrower said:


> View attachment 4162557 Hey y’all I could use some professional opinions on something that happened to me yesterday. I have plants in 5/10/20 gal smartpots. 5 each. I put them in my spot that is more or less a wetland. Which is nice bc I don’t have to water as often but my Pineapple Kush was getting less sun on one side so I started turning the pot under I noticed that while turning it the roots had grown through the bottom already and I ended up breaking roughly 5 really nice big white roots. I didn’t move it any further. Any suggestions on what to do? And will she die or just be stressed for a week or so?View attachment 4162556


I saw some of those upside down tomato cages at the store yesterday. 
Is it a new trend? 

I just use three bamboo stakes plus a long piece of jute. Works for all my pots (30 gallong max).


----------



## UpstateNYGrower (Jul 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I saw some of those upside down tomato cages at the store yesterday.
> Is it a new trend?
> 
> I just use three bamboo stakes plus a long piece of jute. Works for all my pots (30 gallong max).


I’ve used them for a few years now. I love them because I just slip branches under the bottom middle and top dividers instead of tying them down. Get a lot of really nice tops that way. Combine that with topping the plants, major amount of colas.


----------



## UpstateNYGrower (Jul 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm really enjoying the influx of new members. They have funny writing....but they make more sense than most noobs. I say let em stay.
> 
> 
> Wonder if they have nudes....hmmmm


Hmm...I’m not one to normally share nudes on a first website date but if you’re into that kinda thing, I’m a very proud man


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 9, 2018)

UpstateNYGrower said:


> Hmm...I’m not one to normally share nudes on a first website date but if you’re into that kinda thing, I’m a very proud man


I was actually talking about all the new members with the space alien writing. There's 100's of em. Good to know though.






I feel like I need to wash my hands or do something now.


----------



## UpstateNYGrower (Jul 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I was actually talking about all the new members with the space alien writing. There's 100's of em. Good to know though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha well I am an educated man who can actually put sentences together.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 9, 2018)

UpstateNYGrower said:


> Haha well I am an educated man who can actually put sentences together.


yeah but lets see some nudes.


----------



## UpstateNYGrower (Jul 9, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> yeah but lets see some nudes.


Is this where you wanna be when Jesus comes back? Asking a 30 year old man to see his lochness monster?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 9, 2018)

hell yeah


----------



## Bareback (Jul 9, 2018)

Hey man did you just give me the finger.....



lakes region you say.hmmm


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2018)

UpstateNYGrower said:


> Haha well I am an educated man who can actually put sentences together.


I believe he's referring to the Korean (I think) bot attack we just endured.
IDK why they bother - nobody can read that hieroglyphic shit - much less buy anything from them.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I believe he's referring to the Korean (I think) bot attack we just endured.
> IDK why they bother - nobody can read that hieroglyphic shit - much less buy anything from them.


FUCK!!!! I thought for sure they were aliens. I was guna breed a few with my fuck and see if they knew how to trim.





Now I have to return all that tin foil. Momma's guna be pissed when she sees her oven bags have been turned into hats for me and the boys. 


What.........I figured she could make her own.........((shrugg))



That's just fantastic. I'm taking back all the nice shit I said in their threads.




Guess I better go apologize to all our Hawaiian members to. I heard spam and got all excited.


I feel like such an idiot.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 10, 2018)

Morning *PENIS!!!!!!*


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 10, 2018)

Just got home from a long ass day ......loooooooong ass day

Shop is done and the health inspector comes out in the morning. All that's left is new plugs and switches...the old ones look nasty now that the shop has new floors and pretty much everything.

I'll take more pics when the tattoo stations get back from the powder coater.



The chair rail and base board near the door have a gap before the door because there's a brand new security screen I installed after that pic. It bugs me and there's a lot of us here who pay attention to detail.....so I figured I'd explain the gap for all the handy men and women it would surely bother here.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Just got home from a long ass day ......loooooooong ass day
> 
> Shop is done and the health inspector comes out in the morning. All that's left is new plugs and switches...the old ones look nasty now that the shop has new floors and pretty much everything.
> View attachment 4163264
> ...


I saw it right away & thanks for the splain - I was gonna blast you for it.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I saw it right away & thanks for the splain - I was gonna blast you for it.


It bothered me the whole time ....especially close to finishing. My eyes kept cutting that way. I had to do it for the frame of the new security screen. You'll be happy to know I couldn't slide my biggest pube in the gap.

Perfect fit ...no cock ....I mean caulk or anything.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 12, 2018)

So I'm at the shop installing cabinets and my brotherNlaw has an appointment. She's a teacher and getting a rib/belly piece done. So she arrives and literally takes everything off except her panties. I didn't know at first because I was in the corner working on the cabinet doors. So I turned around and BAM!!! Literally in her panties and boobage. My brother introduced me when she got there so she didn't care that I was in there. So I'm working on what I'm doing and keeping my back towards her to be respectful. About 20 minutes into the tattoo a customer walks in the front and my brother asked if I could take care of it. So I walk to the front area and ask if I could help him. He asks if he could see my brother. I said he's in an appointment right now so it's not a good time. He says well I knoe him real good so I'll just walk back. I said you can't right now because there is a female being tattooed and she's not decent. He says oh really .....can I walk back there and check it out..... I was literally lost for words. I was like....no dude, I can guarantee if it was your sister or family member you'd appreciate me not letting a random dude see her naked. So long story short he tries to play it off and leaves. When I walk back in the parlor they were both laughing. I guess they could both hear me telling him he can't come see a naked girl. So my brother is laughing and the girl says ....thank you, I honestly don't mind being naked in front of people ....but maybe not that guy now that I know he's a perv. Just a super random experience. I honestly didn't expect to see a young fit teacher in her panties today. I guess I need to see about being a tattoo artist .....lol 

I honestly didn't care one way or another. My wife is super hot and I don't have any desire to check girls out. Her nipples weren't my style anyways.

Time to eat some taco truck for lunch.


Penis !!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> FUCK!!!! I thought for sure they were aliens. I was guna breed a few with my fuck and see if they knew how to trim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AlienFuckWeed ...
want



wantwantwant


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Jul 12, 2018)

I already shared this elsewhere but I thought I'd share it here as well. Cool to see the progression of my "friends" plants.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I already shared this elsewhere but I thought I'd share it here as well. Cool to see the progression of my "friends" plants.
> View attachment 4164108 View attachment 4164109 View attachment 4164110 View attachment 4164111 View attachment 4164112 View attachment 4164113 View attachment 4164114 View attachment 4164115 View attachment 4164116


it's nice watching the progression of a plant in all it's forms. Prolly one of the reason i keep records of the ones i do, just for that.

nice work man, they look great


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> it's nice watching the progression of a plant in all it's forms. Prolly one of the reason i keep records of the ones i do, just for that.
> 
> nice work man, they look great


Thanks.... I actually have the pics from germ and them inside the seedling room to. I think it would be cool to show from seed to chop at the end. Maybe I'll start a thread after harvest to get people to do it. I love seeing the time lapse of growth. It's awesome to see how they change so quickly and drastically. Yet we don't see it because we're around them to often.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 12, 2018)

Holy fuck!!!! I made it to page 10 on the, stress= better yields ,pussy thread.. I can’t take anymore. I think he was serious?

I got a couple in flower, I think I’m gonna go top, tie, split and water. It is a hot summer day ya know..

After all that’s the key to dankness!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Holy fuck!!!! I made it to page 10 on the, stress= better yields ,pussy thread.. I can’t take anymore. I think he was serious?
> 
> I got a couple in flower, I think I’m gonna go top, tie, split and water. It is a hot summer day ya know..
> 
> After all that’s the key to dankness!!


u actually went to 10 pages? i'm sorry


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Holy fuck!!!! I made it to page 10 on the, stress= better yields ,pussy thread.. I can’t take anymore. I think he was serious?
> 
> I got a couple in flower, I think I’m gonna go top, tie, split and water. It is a hot summer day ya know..
> 
> After all that’s the key to dankness!!


Don't forget urine straight from the tap...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2018)

I was actually going to help him with the light trap thing but the disrespectful, illiterate fuckwit isn't worth my time.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was actually going to help him with the light trap thing but the disrespectful, illiterate fuckwit isn't worth my time.


Should have been a lawyer..lmao!!


----------



## dstroy (Jul 12, 2018)

The humble pie is coming along nicely.

The colors on this plant are pretty


----------



## Bareback (Jul 12, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Holy fuck!!!! I made it to page 10 on the, stress= better yields ,pussy thread.. I can’t take anymore. I think he was serious?
> 
> I got a couple in flower, I think I’m gonna go top, tie, split and water. It is a hot summer day ya know..
> 
> After all that’s the key to dankness!!


Don't forget to drive a hot nail though the stalk.


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was actually going to help him with the light trap thing but the disrespectful, illiterate fuckwit isn't worth my time.


Lol that's the harshest thing I've seen you post , your one of, if not the nicest peeps on here, that dude most have been a total douche.


dstroy said:


> The humble pie is coming along nicely.
> 
> The colors on this plant are pretty
> 
> View attachment 4164195


Sweet


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 12, 2018)

Good night everyone. Gotta get up early to water and then head back down to the shop. My brother in law is trying to convince me to apprentice under him to become a tattoo artist. I like being his partner in the new shop and all. He has appointments until this time next year booked already.150$ an hour and he's working 6 to 9 hours a day. Tomorrow's appointment is from two states over. We're also going to get his T-Shirt business to the next level. I'm actually looking for another silk screen set up so we could push more shirts for the clients we already have. Lots of stuff going on and lots of decisions to be made.....if it makes dollars it makes sense in my book. I've actually drawn lots of sketches for him for his tattoo appointments over the last year when he's super busy. I can draw without an issue. It's drawing with a vibrating brick in my hand that's intimidating. We actually bought a system for the new shop the other day. It's the same system/software used for CNC and 3D printing. It can basically do everything through the touch screen and print it on the transfer paper for tattoos. Nice part is you can upload an image and use the stylus to trace or erase right on the screen. We're able to pull any layer of the image one by one as well. Pretty damn cool.It was expensive but has been proving to be well worth the investment thus far. Lots of stuff happening all at once. Good stuff just a bit of stress and long hours lately.Anyways, good night and don't forget to touch yourselves inappropriately before you fall asleep.

Night time penis!!!!!!


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Good night everyone. Gotta get up early to water and then head back down to the shop. My brother in law is trying to convince me to apprentice under him to become a tattoo artist. I like being his partner in the new shop and all. He has appointments until this time next year booked already.150$ an hour and he's working 6 to 9 hours a day. Tomorrow's appointment is from two states over. We're also going to get his T-Shirt business to the next level. I'm actually looking for another silk screen set up so we could push more shirts for the clients we already have. Lots of stuff going on and lots of decisions to be made.....if it makes dollars it makes sense in my book. I've actually drawn lots of sketches for him for his tattoo appointments over the last year when he's super busy. I can draw without an issue. It's drawing with a vibrating brick in my hand that's intimidating. We actually bought a system for the new shop the other day. It's the same system/software used for CNC and 3D printing. It can basically do everything through the touch screen and print it on the transfer paper for tattoos. Nice part is you can upload an image and use the stylus to trace or erase right on the screen. We're able to pull any layer of the image one by one as well. Pretty damn cool.It was expensive but has been proving to be well worth the investment thus far. Lots of stuff happening all at once. Good stuff just a bit of stress and long hours lately.Anyways, good night and don't forget to touch yourselves inappropriately before you fall asleep.
> 
> Night time penis!!!!!!


He Should Apprentice Under you.


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I believe he's referring to the Korean (I think) bot attack we just endured.
> IDK why they bother - nobody can read that hieroglyphic shit - much less buy anything from them.


Apparently, it's not about us. They're linking to websites to get a higher rankings on seach engines . Stealing rep, if you will...... that's something I learned on r.i.u




@ANC


----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2018)

Gooood Morning!

So, I think I may have learned how to grow bell peppers this year with some minor tweaks and some advice from a few friends like @whitebb2727

I'm certainly learning a lot about what they like, and it's a lot different than growing weed. As I mentioned once, I learned to grow weed before anything else many years ago, and have a tendency to try to grow everything the same way.

Doesn't always work that way.



A brief stroll around the wall:


these are Great Stuffing variety.

Bell Boy greens

Chocolate Bell, can't wait till they start to turn

Orange Blaze

Keystone Giant
 Red Knight

Purple Majestic, already ate 5 off this one. Tasty and nice color eye appeal for salads.

Hungarian hot block

Thunderbolt.

Managed to survive June's record rain with leaves being wet day after day after day.
Got a few rust spots back then, picked up some Mancozeb and sprayed. Worked really well. Stopped rust, didn't spread and the rust spots turned into little white necrotic spots that don't even look bad now.
Half way through the season, confidence is high. (so is the grower).


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2018)

A container pot with Purple Bell from Kmart. They're kind of small but I started containers late (mid May). I'll eat them.

 
Fuckin' love the Cherry bomb hot peppers. Only a couple red ones so far, but I'll have dozens. 6 plants, 4 in the wall and 2 in containers. And what a difference. The wall ones are much lusher with bigger peppers and leaves.
I don't think peppers like a lot of water. I literally haven't watered the wall for weeks. The containers have to be watered when they dry out and start to wilt.
And they look overwatered and stressed in the container pots. I used to use container pots exclusively. No more, they do better in the ground covered with plastic mulch IMO.
 
Remember my stretched out bent over ugly seedlings. Well they're still stretched out but look better now. Gave 7 away, kept 3. Have to pot up when I pull some bottleneck onions and free up 3 pots. No rush.
 
Sugar Gloss cherry toms once again have dominated a wall. Lol. I love them though so keep vining and producing.
 
Yeah, I see them buddy. It's OK.


----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2018)

I have never had any luck with bell peppers.
It is a shame, as my wife loves the shit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> I have never had any luck with bell peppers.
> It is a shame, as my wife loves the shit.


I can relate. 
My peppers are fried. 

I hear they need water once in a while...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 14, 2018)

Here are 2 Herijuana x Jack 33 plants that are flowering nicely after stretch and some training.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Gooood Morning!
> 
> So, I think I may have learned how to grow bell peppers this year with some minor tweaks and some advice from a few friends like @whitebb2727
> 
> ...


Wait........everything doesn't grow like weed? 



I actually do the same thing. I can tell you what will grow like weed...lol


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 14, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Here are 2 Herijuana x Jack 33 plants that are flowering nicely after stretch and some training.
> 
> View attachment 4165019


That's actually one strain I've never got my hands on that I want to grow. I've just never had the opportunity yet. 


Can I just feed a pot plant heroin and call it that?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 14, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Here are 2 Herijuana x Jack 33 plants that are flowering nicely after stretch and some training.
> 
> View attachment 4165019


4 weeks or so?

SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 14, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> 4 weeks or so?
> 
> SH420


8==================D



How's the weather in your neck of the woods?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> I have never had any luck with bell peppers.
> It is a shame, as my wife loves the shit.





Chunky Stool said:


> I can relate.
> My peppers are fried.
> 
> I hear they need water once in a while...


I'm telling the less you do for the peppers the better off they are.


I answered some questions for @tangerinegreen555 but it was he that grew them.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 14, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> That's actually one strain I've never got my hands on that I want to grow. I've just never had the opportunity yet.
> 
> 
> Can I just feed a pot plant heroin and call it that?



That’s what I did. 

All my plants are still really auto northern lights. I was afraid to branch out after my successful first grow. 

I can come up with really catchy names now!

Wait for my new Herijuana Crack jack.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 14, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> 4 weeks or so?
> 
> SH420



I think that’s right without checking my notes. It’s lights out right now. 

I lose about a week when I bend them and tie down about 5-10 days in 12/12 while the branches grow up into a bush. 

So it could be in week 5.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 14, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> 8==================D
> 
> 
> 
> How's the weather in your neck of the woods?


Good bro. Starting to warm up but not bad.
We were at a local winery last night, it was really nice.

Gettin warm over there? Fresno area, right?
SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 14, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I think that’s right without checking my notes. It’s lights out right now.
> 
> I lose about a week when I bend them and tie down about 5-10 days in 12/12 while the branches grow up into a bush.
> 
> So it could be in week 5.


About what I expected by the size of the buds... remember, beat it with your penis. For stressing reasons, of course 

SH420


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 14, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> About what I expected by the size of the buds... remember, beat it with your penis. For stressing reasons, of course
> 
> SH420



Of course. I sharpened it with a file so I can punch holes in the stems. 

For stressing reasons of course. I never use that thing to de stress. Grrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 14, 2018)

No, I'm 100 miles closer to you than Fresno. The weather is hot. Last few days haven't been as bad 98 or so. If that's not bad lol.... looks like a week of 100's coming up though. I'm actually closer to Stockton.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 14, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> About what I expected by the size of the buds... remember, beat it with your penis. For stressing reasons, of course
> 
> SH420


Love me a good penile plant flogging.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 14, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> No, I'm 100 miles closer to you than Fresno. The weather is hot. Last few days haven't been as bad 98 or so. If that's not bad lol.... looks like a week of 100's coming up though. I'm actually closer to Stockton.


Oh shit, you are close. About 70 mi. or so.
It's been in the high 90s and looks to be sticking around. We did have some clouds from a monsoon but not bad. A little rain up north the other morning. 

Ever hit the Garlic Festival? If you do, hit me up, I'm down the street. 

SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 14, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oh shit, you are close. About 70 mi. or so.
> It's been in the high 90s and looks to be sticking around. We did have some clouds from a monsoon but not bad. A little rain up north the other morning.
> 
> Ever hit the Garlic Festival? If you do, hit me up, I'm down the street.
> ...


The clouds the other day had it humid AF. My balls were stuck to my leg just walking to the green houses. If I'm ever in your neck of the woods I'll give you a shout. We could flog some plants together. I'll bring my weed wacker for you to borrow to stress your plants with.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 14, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> The clouds the other day had it humid AF. My balls were stuck to my leg just walking to the green houses. If I'm ever in your neck of the woods I'll give you a shout. We could flog some plants together. I'll bring my weed wacker for you to borrow to stress your plants with.


Sounds like a plan. I'll do the same if I'm out that way. 
No docking though, I'm still not at that level. Although, I am willing to learn.

SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 14, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Sounds like a plan. I'll do the same if I'm out that way.
> No docking though, I'm still not at that level. Although, I am willing to learn.
> 
> SH420


I have sharpened broom handles attached to random things all around the yard. Docking course.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 14, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I have sharpened broom handles attached to random things all around the yard. Docking course.


Awesome! I assume there are best times posted? I like a good challenge.

SH420


----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> No docking though


I believe docking is the name for it when you put two penises head to head and roll the foreskin of one over the other...


----------



## HydoDan (Jul 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> I believe docking is the name for it when you put two penises head to head and roll the foreskin of one over the other...


I didn't need to know that!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> I believe docking is the name for it when you put two penises head to head and roll the foreskin of one over the other...


Wait... wha? 
Hey @Indacouch what the fuck? That's not what you told me the other night! OK, now I'm a little scared yet, intrigued. 
SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 14, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Awesome! I assume there are best times posted? I like a good challenge.
> 
> SH420





shrxhky420 said:


> Wait... wha?
> Hey @Indacouch what the fuck? That's not what you told me the other night! OK, now I'm a little scared yet, intrigued.
> SH420



LMAO ..... cock olympics at Fuck Farms.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 14, 2018)

@lndacouch last night I was watching battle bots on the telly and the last match was between " Bronco and Duck " I lean over and whisper to the wife " such a majestic beast " and she looks at me and says WTF are you talking about. Lol


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 14, 2018)

Bareback said:


> @lndacouch last night I was watching battle bots on the telly and the last match was between " Bronco and Duck " I lean over and whisper to the wife " such a majestic beast " and she looks at me and says WTF are you talking about. Lol


Lol...... majsstic indeed friend.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2018)

been having some fun with BB2, interesting


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Jul 15, 2018)

Well it appears that fuck Farms resident raccoon decided to go up on one of the green houses. I noticed a huge tear this evening and further inspection showed some little foot prints running along the beam. Then he got to the ribs and his fat ass was to big. Little holes turn into giant holes with the wind. My only concern is he fell into the green house. It was dark and I checked the best I could. None of the girls below had broken branches so I doubt it. Now I'm kinda fucked because the whole point of having cement foundations, tightly woven screen windows and double entries is to keep shit out. I taped it with some green house repair tape, but I've done this long enough to know that rip repairs and strong wind do not work. Their in a canyon so even on the calmest day it gusts good during the evening cool and through the night. So with no new sections of plastic on hand .I'll need to rush order some pre cut cheaper stuff online and some more wiggle wires and joints to fix it. Also looks like I'm going to have to cut the tree limbs nearest that house. It appears the raccoon used it to kamikaze onto the house. I'm getting old. I remember when that tree was just a sapling. It actually has an animal buried under it which we won't speak of. He was a pain in the ass pest and very trap smart. I'm a very good aim, that is all il say. Actually it works out good. That's the same fucking tree I procrastinate about cutting down because it drops these tiny seeds and they're so tiny even just opening the door during flower allows some to get into the green house closest to it. Always the first two plants by the door get those little seeds on em. They look like the little shells that get stuck in your teeth when you eat popcorn. I would just cut the whole tree. I just enjoy watching the yellow finches eating the seeds. I get 100s of em in that tree. I've also got one big wood pecker that lives in it. We have an understanding that as long as he stays away from the buildings I won't .....((be a very good aim)) plus the tree is north of all the green houses so it doesn't block any of my sun whatsoever. So off to bed. I gotta get up early and water the tomatoes and cut that fucking limb.

Night time penis.


----------



## ANC (Jul 15, 2018)

The moment you make something shit proof, they make a better shit.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/stress-recovery-time-better-yield-potency.969055/


All caught up (mostly). I'm glad ya'll had fun while I was away.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> All caught up (mostly). I'm glad ya'll had fun while I was away.


Welcome back dude.....Good to see you. 




The raccoon was not in the tomatoe house this morning thank God. However I may or may not have ripped more plastic cutting down that fucking tree limb.....I'll never admit it. Just waiting for the tank to finish the second round of watering and then I'm going home to chill with the wife and kids.


Penis


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Well it appears that fuck Farms resident raccoon decided to go up on one of the green houses. I noticed a huge tear this evening and further inspection showed some little foot prints running along the beam. Then he got to the ribs and his fat ass was to big. Little holes turn into giant holes with the wind. My only concern is he fell into the green house. It was dark and I checked the best I could. None of the girls below had broken branches so I doubt it. Now I'm kinda fucked because the whole point of having cement foundations, tightly woven screen windows and double entries is to keep shit out. I taped it with some green house repair tape, but I've done this long enough to know that rip repairs and strong wind do not work. Their in a canyon so even on the calmest day it gusts good during the evening cool and through the night. So with no new sections of plastic on hand .I'll need to rush order some pre cut cheaper stuff online and some more wiggle wires and joints to fix it. Also looks like I'm going to have to cut the tree limbs nearest that house. It appears the raccoon used it to kamikaze onto the house. I'm getting old. I remember when that tree was just a sapling. It actually has an animal buried under it which we won't speak of. He was a pain in the ass pest and very trap smart. I'm a very good aim, that is all il say. Actually it works out good. That's the same fucking tree I procrastinate about cutting down because it drops these tiny seeds and they're so tiny even just opening the door during flower allows some to get into the green house closest to it. Always the first two plants by the door get those little seeds on em. They look like the little shells that get stuck in your teeth when you eat popcorn. I would just cut the whole tree. I just enjoy watching the yellow finches eating the seeds. I get 100s of em in that tree. I've also got one big wood pecker that lives in it. We have an understanding that as long as he stays away from the buildings I won't .....((be a very good aim)) plus the tree is north of all the green houses so it doesn't block any of my sun whatsoever. So off to bed. I gotta get up early and water the tomatoes and cut that fucking limb.
> 
> Night time penis.


Hahahahahahaha omg man....this is a combination of frickin TRAGEDY and COMEDY! I was literally on the edge of my seat readimg this for a second there like "oh sh**, what happened what happened!". Gnarly though lolol. Stupid Rac, eff the Racs bro, I feel ya. They once destroyed a whole campsite I was in, ran off with my Mountain Dew and homies M&M's on two legs like a G. Ill kill a filthy Rac for you! Lol Sorry about that GHouse though, that blows. Literally.


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2018)

We packed only the bare necessities and drove into the night.




,Avoiding highways and byways, only taking local and state routes, we
took our time meandering around the back country roads.
There was no hurry, no place to go and no time limit to get there.

1st stop a water garden farm.

Lots of pond plants, fountains, liners and more.
Being late in the season their available stock had been picked over.

One pond did have some pretty lotus and lillies still worthy of spending a moment
to toke up and watch the wild world go by. 






When we stopped and got out of the car the turtles and frogs jumped to flee the scene.






After adding some additional nitrogen to the local flora we drove on.





I'm sure no one saw them doo their business because I watch their back.
I trust they were watching mine.

A last min call to make hotel reservations was successful although somewhat painful.
The bait and switch tactics are strong in that industry and consistancy
is constantly inconsistent.

After hearing several different versions of broken english and listening to multiple insincere apologies
we had reservations for the night in a smoking, pet friendly king room.






One mile from the hotel the cell rings and we are told that they had made a mistake and
they did not have king/pet rooms available. They were kind enough to offer a double room
for a "additional fee".

Another hour on the smartphone and a call direct to the hotel chain and we were
confirmed for a king smoking pet room.

A 30 min drive and a few tokes later we arrived at the new destination.

Ed was working the front desk.






He was slow in helping the guest already checking in so my wait was
obviously going to be lengthy.

After greeting me Ed informed me that they did not have a king pet friendly room.
My expressions of disappointment and displasure prompted Ed to contact the manager.

When Ed returned he offered me a double room that was scheduled for remodel.
It had a small tear in the carpet. I could have this room for $20 less than the original
reservation if I wanted it. Ok.

Every time I start with nothing I always come back with something.
Even if it's only an account of the entertainment and follies that were encountered.

Wandering around aimlessly with no place to go can sometimes lead to
eye opening and rewarding experiences.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 15, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Hahahahahahaha omg man....this is a combination of frickin TRAGEDY and COMEDY! I was literally on the edge of my seat readimg this for a second there like "oh sh**, what happened what happened!". Gnarly though lolol. Stupid Rac, eff the Racs bro, I feel ya. They once destroyed a whole campsite I was in, ran off with my Mountain Dew and homies M&M's on two legs like a G. Ill kill a filthy Rac for you! Lol Sorry about that GHouse though, that blows. Literally.


Didn't you have a thread on here somewhere?


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Didn't you have a thread on here somewhere?


Just a grow journal, not a thread.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 15, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Just a grow journal, not a thread.


Won't let me view it. Did I brake my penis off in your ass at any point and get ignored by you?

@GreatwhiteNorth why do I get an error saying I can't view Jacks journal?


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 15, 2018)

.......no......


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 15, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Hahahahahahaha omg man....this is a combination of frickin TRAGEDY and COMEDY! I was literally on the edge of my seat readimg this for a second there like "oh sh**, what happened what happened!". Gnarly though lolol. Stupid Rac, eff the Racs bro, I feel ya. They once destroyed a whole campsite I was in, ran off with my Mountain Dew and homies M&M's on two legs like a G. Ill kill a filthy Rac for you! Lol Sorry about that GHouse though, that blows. Literally.


We watched a family of coons spread out in the woods around the campground we were in after dark, and just wait for a campsite to go to sleep so they could raid any food left out. They'd signal each other to come to the first site, then the next. We watched them hit 3 different sites before they left. We told the guy in charge and he says "Ya , I know about em, at least it wasn't the bear, she's got cubs right now". Lol.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 15, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> We watched a family of coons spread out in the woods around the campground we were in after dark, and just wait for a campsite to go to sleep so they could raid any food left out. They'd signal each other to come to the first site, then the next. We watched them hit 3 different sites before they left. We told the guy in charge and he says "Ya , I know about em, at least it wasn't the bear, she's got cubs right now". Lol.


Sheesh then I guess that guy Inda got off easy lolol nope!


----------



## 420God (Jul 15, 2018)

Weird.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 15, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Sheesh then I guess that guy Inda got off easy lolol nope!


If getting off easy is almost $600 in rush order green house plastic and repair items I guess so.




420God said:


> Weird.
> 
> View attachment 4165729


That's what it's doing to me as well. I guess he should maybe start a thread.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2018)

420God said:


> Weird.
> 
> View attachment 4165729


Same thing, he probably has his Privacy Options -> Blog settings wrong.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Same thing, he probably has his Privacy Options -> Blog settings wrong.


Maybe he has a tiny penis and that's why. I heard if your pubes stuck out further than your member it automatically sets it to where you can't interact with others. Tiny penis default setting. Pretty sure that's what GWN told me.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Maybe he has a tiny penis and that's why. I heard if your pubes stuck out further than your member it automatically sets it to where you can't interact with others. Tiny penis default setting. Pretty sure that's what GWN told me.


Small wieners aren't allowed? Should have kicked me out years ago.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 15, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Small wieners aren't allowed? Should have kicked me out years ago.


Small wieners are exceptable jimmy. Tiny wieners lost in a massive tangle of pubes are not.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Small wieners aren't allowed? Should have kicked me out years ago.


You have Jerky so you get a pass


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Small wieners are exceptable jimmy. Tiny wieners lost in a massive tangle of pubes are not.


My pubes are shaped like elephant ears. When I get excited it looks huge.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2018)

welp stage 1 if the moving of the water line complete. Had to fix the front faucet area today, while I was fixen ut it put a T fitting inline for later expansion for the new grow area I'm building. 100 degrees today...time for a beer and a smoke or 2 or 3...


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 15, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My pubes are shaped like elephant ears. When I get excited it looks huge.



Ssshhhhhhh that's grounds for default ...... I won't tell anyone.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My pubes are shaped like elephant ears. When I get excited it looks huge.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 15, 2018)

Random thought ---- 

If someone acts like a bad ass and breaks rules knowing they will never have any consequences, are they really a bad ass? 




Penis everyone


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Random thought ----
> 
> If someone acts like a bad ass and breaks rules knowing they will never have any consequences, are they really a bad ass?
> 
> ...


Sounds more like a brat to me.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 15, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Sounds more like a brat to me.


Good point ..... what about an adult though? I just think it's super annoying and it happens so often these days.

I guess an adult could be a brat.....lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Good point ..... what about an adult though? I just think it's super annoying and it happens so often these days.
> 
> I guess an adult could be a brat.....lol


Oh there's plenty of self righteous adult brats everywhere. I encounter them daily. People with their heads so far up the anal passage they think they're the only people on earth. Yeah. Brats as far as the eye can see.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 15, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Oh there's plenty of self righteous adult brats everywhere. I encounter them daily. People with their heads so far up the anal passage they think they're the only people on earth. Yeah. Brats as far as the eye can see.


Brat just seems like a kind word for such people.

Punk Motherfu#*^%s sounds better. Pussy ass bi#*h rolls of the tongue nice to though.

Even when it comes to assholes... I have way more respect for the ones who actually have consequences for their actions.


----------



## ANC (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Brat just seems like a kind word for such people.
> 
> Punk Motherfu#*^%s sounds better. Pussy ass bi#*h rolls of the tongue nice to though.
> 
> Even when it comes to assholes... I have way more respect for the ones who actually have consequences for their actions.


It's times like this I miss Bobby Z the most. His vocabulary would have included just the right word.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's times like this I miss Bobby Z the most. His vocabulary would have included just the right word.


 Indeed ... "neckbearded jizz yeti" remains in my mind as the high-water mark. That was one of his awesome bombs.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 16, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Indeed ... "neckbearded jizz yeti" remains in my mind as the high-water mark. That was one of his awesome bombs.


I'm quite fond of taco tits myself.


I sure wish a new member named Zbob would show up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Random thought ----
> 
> If someone acts like a bad ass and breaks rules knowing they will never have any consequences, are they really a bad ass?
> 
> ...


no, that's the text book definition of an "internet badass".....a small dog that feels safe barking at larger dogs from behind it's fence


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, that's the text book definition of an "internet badass".....a small dog that feels safe barking at larger dogs from behind it's fence


That's a very good example Roger.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Random thought ----
> 
> If someone acts like a bad ass and breaks rules knowing they will never have any consequences, are they really a bad ass?
> 
> ...


nope there in idiot brat in my book, karma is gonna go looking for that person soon.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> nope there in idiot brat in my book, karma is gonna go looking for that person soon.


If there is such thing as karma. Those types of people definitely deserve a visit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2018)

i firmly believe in karma. i seem to have almost instant karma. if i say something shitty, within a day something eerily similar will happen to me. if i do something i consider bad, i guarantee i won't go three days without something equally bad happening to me.....
good karma seems to be more on an at need kind of deal. i do good things, and don't get immediate rewards, but my life in general is way better than i have a right to expect....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i firmly believe in karma. i seem to have almost instant karma. if i say something shitty, within a day something eerily similar will happen to me. if i do something i consider bad, i guarantee i won't go three days without something equally bad happening to me.....
> good karma seems to be more on an at need kind of deal. i do good things, and don't get immediate rewards, but my life in general is way better than i have a right to expect....


Possibly confirmation bias?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2018)

could be, won't claim immunity to it.....but it seems unlikely for me to engineer a bad event in my own life every time i do something bad. also seems like it would be difficult for me to arrange laughing at someone getting shit on by life, then have that same shit hit me the same day

and it seems flatly impossible to me that when i do good things, i somehow arrange to get a reward of some kind....all unconsciously


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, that's the text book definition of an "internet badass".....a small dog that feels safe barking at larger dogs from behind it's fence


Lol, pwuzzy called inda, indabitch.. 

Fucking chihuahua..


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> could be, won't claim immunity to it.....but it seems unlikely for me to engineer a bad event in my own life every time i do something bad. also seems like it would be difficult for me to arrange laughing at someone getting shit on by life, then have that same shit hit me the same day
> 
> and it seems flatly impossible to me that when i do good things, i somehow arrange to get a reward of some kind....all unconsciously


Confirmation bias isn't about engineering the outcome it's about non-objective awareness of what fits your paradigm. Since negative things are painful we have a tendency to be more aware of them as opposed to positive things is what I was saying.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 16, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, pwuzzy called inda, indabitch..
> 
> Fucking chihuahua..


Is that shit still going? 

Maybe I should stop by to maul a noob...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is that shit still going?
> 
> Maybe I should stop by to maul a noob...


Yes, I checked in this morning. Although it is not wuzzy’s thread anymore.. the cool kids took it over


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 16, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, pwuzzy called inda, indabitch..
> 
> Fucking chihuahua..





jerryb73 said:


> Yes, I checked in this morning. Although it is not wuzzy’s thread anymore.. the cool kids took it over


The mods deleted the post before I could see. Pretty sure they were hoping I didn't see....Luckily Char saves all the dumbshit he says just incase. 

His stupidity is amusing enough to make sure he's got an @ from me anytime he logs in. He might be banned now though. He decided cursing at GWN was totally fine. Seems like he's been on the radar ever since.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2018)

i've always thought there should be a shock feature on phones, and an actual box on top of monitors with a spring loaded boxing glove full of rocks in it. when you get enough people voting for it, you get a shock, or a shot in the head. would give the internet a few consequences, bet things would get a lot more civil real quick

i bet alien life would imagine there are two dominant species on earth, the humans they can see, and the much braver and stupider "internetters" they've never been able to actually find, they just see the incredibly brave and stupid things they post daily


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2018)

i watch that thread just for a chuckle.......

and that post he put up was deleted, wouldn't be surprised if he does get banned


----------



## ANC (Jul 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've always thought there should be a shock feature on phones, and an actual box on top of monitors with a spring loaded boxing glove full of rocks in it. when you get enough people voting for it, you get a shock, or a shot in the head. would give the internet a few consequences, bet things would get a lot more civil real quick
> 
> i bet alien life would imagine there are two dominant species on earth, the humans they can see, and the much braver and stupider "internetters" they've never been able to actually find, they just see the incredibly brave and stupid things they post daily


And a Gatling gun mounted on the hood of my car.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2018)

i think maybe it was Gallagher, but some comedian a while back had an idea i really liked. everyone gets a big dart gun on their vehicles with a big plunger dart that has a "stupid" flag on it. if the cops see you driving around with more than 3 stuck to your car, they can pull you over and give you a ticket for being a dumbass


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> The mods deleted the post before I could see. Pretty sure they were hoping I didn't see....Luckily Char saves all the dumbshit he says just incase.
> 
> His stupidity is amusing enough to make sure he's got an @ from me anytime he logs in. He might be banned now though. He decided cursing at GWN was totally fine. Seems like he's been on the radar ever since.


Wait, he cursed at GWN! No sane person curses at GWN, he's a puppy dog. This I must see........ @charface a little help please?


----------



## charface (Jul 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, he cursed at GWN! No sane person curses at GWN, he's a puppy dog. This I must see........ @charface a little help please?


Ooh, I must have missed that. 
The only one I thought got removed was where he told basically only "indabitch" gives a shit about my crappy scrog. Lol

That's a paraphrase.
I quoted it earlier but it may be gone. 

He is adorable.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2018)

charface said:


> Ooh, I must have missed that.
> The only one I thought got removed was where he told basically only "indabitch" gives a shit about my crappy scrog. Lol
> 
> That's a paraphrase.
> ...


I am still relishing the thought of his cage fighting with you ;D He'd come out looking like a twin for palmy LOL kids smh


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, he cursed at GWN! No sane person curses at GWN, he's a puppy dog. This I must see........ @charface a little help please?


I'm not so sure he actually cursed me.

I read it as "Bestgrowerinhistory" instead of "biches".
His Engrish not so gooood.


----------



## charface (Jul 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I am still relishing the thought of his cage fighting with you ;D He'd come out looking like a twin for palmy LOL kids smh


I didn't even bother telling him about all that. 
I wanted him to offer to beat me up
Then live in fear when he figured out that it was not uncommon for me to travel to fight actual fighters. 
And win. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2018)

charface said:


> I didn't even bother telling him about all that.
> I wanted him to offer to beat me up
> Then live in fear when he figured out that it was not uncommon for me to travel to fight actual fighters.
> And win. Lol


I remember that video  you featured in my dreams for a bit


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 16, 2018)

I thought you had to be 18 to be on the site? How is his thread still going? Someone should call his mom, maybe after she takes away his XBOX he'll have enough time to read some of the books he was suggested.

Or just continue to grow a bunch of little palm trees and sound like a dumbass. Who the fuck cares.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I thought you had to be 18 to be on the site? How is his thread still going? Someone should call his mom, maybe after she takes away his XBOX he'll have enough time to read some of the books he was suggested.
> 
> Or just continue to grow a bunch of little palm trees and sound like a dumbass. Who the fuck cares.


I'm still loving my tile repair  can't thank you enough for helping me choose the right mastic. I perseverated over that for months before I got up the courage to just do it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm still loving my tile repair  can't thank you enough for helping me choose the right mastic. I perseverated over that for months before I got up the courage to just do it.


No problem.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 16, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I thought you had to be 18 to be on the site? How is his thread still going? Someone should call his mom, maybe after she takes away his XBOX he'll have enough time to read some of the books he was suggested.
> 
> Or just continue to grow a bunch of little palm trees and sound like a dumbass. Who the fuck cares.


His mom is very busy sucki...........I mean, yeah his mom should be notified. I may know someone who knows her. I'll relay the message.

BTW Nice to see you Wizard.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 16, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> His mom is very busy sucki...........I mean, yeah his mom should be notified. I may know someone who knows her. I'll relay the message.
> 
> BTW Nice to see you Wizard.


Yeah, I don't post as much as I used to lately. I've been so busy the past few months my head was spinning.


----------



## charface (Jul 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I remember that video  you featured in my dreams for a bit


Damn, and I missed it. Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2018)

charface said:


> Damn, and I missed it. Lol


 love your avi


----------



## charface (Jul 16, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> love your avi


Thank you, 
I liberated palmy from the plant molester. 
She is clearly much happier


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2018)

charface said:


> Thank you,
> I liberated palmy from the plant molester.
> She is clearly much happier


 ~shifts in chair~


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> ~shifts in chair~


~Uncomfortably~


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~Uncomfortably~


~you'll get used to it~


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> ~you'll get used to it~


~I hope not, get off my lap~

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> ~I hope not, get off my lap~
> 
> SH420


 ~I'm trying but it's hard~


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> ~I'm trying but it's hard~


~Oh! Now it's a complaint! Hmmph~

SH420


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 16, 2018)

Is this still the daily nugg? Smells like sex in here.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Is this still the daily nugg? Smells like sex in here.


Gotta be your muff... no sex here.
*zips up pants*
At least not anymore....
Penis!
SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Gotta be your muff... no sex here.
> *zips up pants*
> At least not anymore....
> Penis!
> SH420


So Majestic


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 16, 2018)

Such a wonderful place...... It's not a party until people are having sex and defacating on each other.

Pretty sure my grandma told me that. I might be wrong.........
















Yep I'm right...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 17, 2018)

charface said:


> I didn't even bother telling him about all that.
> I wanted him to offer to beat me up
> Then live in fear when he figured out that it was not uncommon for me to travel to fight actual fighters.
> And win. Lol


Nice avi. Lol


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Jul 17, 2018)

All done for the day......HOT AF in my neck of the woods. Time to go chill with the AC on full blast. Next few days are Guna be susriously hot. Gotta get up before the sun comes up to water and finish up at the shop. All the painting will be done and I have a few more shelves to hang. I also decided to remove the security screen and paint it. It didn't look good compared to the rest of the shop. Even though it was new the color was dull in comparison. So I'm Guna paint it and reinstall it. Hopefully Thursday I'll be completely done with everything except new outlets and wall switches. There was a girl in there this morning getting her lower back tattoo covered up. She was telling my brother how much she hates it .....even called it a tramp stamp a few times. The funniest part we couldn't figure out...is it's a tiny butterfly and she wants him to tattoo a much larger "nicer" butterfly over it. Not sure how that takes the tramp out of it....... Wouldn't that make it a trampier stamp???..... ((shrugg))




Penis everyone


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> The funniest part we couldn't figure out...is it's a tiny butterfly and she wants him to tattoo a much larger "nicer" butterfly over it. Not sure how that takes the tramp out of it....... Wouldn't that make it a trampier stamp???..... ((shrugg))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2018)

^^such a majestic beast


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4166880


Classy ..... this girls was just a dumb butterfly. That's actual art.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 17, 2018)

Well it's been a long day. I just got done cleaning up after making some delicious BBQ for dinner. I'm going to eat some ice cream brush my butthole and go to bed. My stuff to repair my raccoon mishap should be here any day. I could have swore they said today, but I'm glad it wasn't .....can't fix it until I get the parts. Hopefully it's a few days late.


Night time penis everyone.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Well it's been a long day. I just got done cleaning up after making some delicious BBQ for dinner. I'm going to eat some ice cream brush my butthole and go to bed. My stuff to repair my raccoon mishap should be here any day. I could have swore they said today, but I'm glad it wasn't .....can't fix it until I get the parts. Hopefully it's a few days late.
> 
> 
> Night time penis everyone.


Hey hun, I sent a letter to Los Angeles. The USPS sent it to San Antonio, TX because we know that's where Los Angeles is.

 the USPS smokes dix, many dix, so many dix.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Well it's been a long day. I just got done cleaning up after making some delicious BBQ for dinner. I'm going to eat some ice cream brush my butthole and go to bed. My stuff to repair my raccoon mishap should be here any day. I could have swore they said today, but I'm glad it wasn't .....can't fix it until I get the parts. Hopefully it's a few days late.
> 
> 
> Night time penis everyone.


Be sure to brush it counterclockwise; it's a Northern Hemisphere thing


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Be sure to brush it counterclockwise; it's a Northern Hemisphere thing


I was waiting for your quote. Now I can go to sleep. After I re-brush my butthole in the correct D-irection.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 18, 2018)

Dour Diesel, Day 36
  

Sorry for the uneven canopy  

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hey hun, I sent a letter to Los Angeles. The USPS sent it to San Antonio, TX because we know that's where Los Angeles is.
> 
> the USPS smokes dix, many dix, so many dix.....


of course that sounds normal for them....lol.....

i remember sending something by them, supposed to go to Amarillo but ended up in New York......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2018)

I had a pkg of fresh oysters Fedex overnight to me from Washington by a friend.
Apparently they think Alaska is somewhere near Dallas cause that's where it went.
It finally showed up 8 days later & out of curiosity I looked at the jars.

Oh hell no, I ain't opening those Bio-hazard bombs!


----------



## The Government (Jul 18, 2018)

Fuck yeah oyster season. It's sockeye time and I was really digging soft shell crabs last month.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had a pkg of fresh oysters Fedex overnight to me from Washington by a friend.
> Apparently they think Alaska is somewhere near Dallas cause that's where it went.
> It finally showed up 8 days later & out of curiosity I looked at the jars.
> 
> Oh hell no, I ain't opening those Bio-hazard bombs!


i wouldn't have opened those either


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2018)

i would have thrown them at the fucking mail truck.....or taken them to the post office, opened all the jars, and just left them there


----------



## The Government (Jul 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i wouldn't have opened those either


Good fish bait.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2018)

We spent almost a week in NOLA last month - Ate this literally every night.

  

The first pic reminds me of BobZ. : (


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had a pkg of fresh oysters Fedex overnight to me from Washington by a friend.
> Apparently they think Alaska is somewhere near Dallas cause that's where it went.
> It finally showed up 8 days later & out of curiosity I looked at the jars.
> 
> Oh hell no, I ain't opening those Bio-hazard bombs!


Pussy........it was just fish GWN..lol



 I would have had to look to. Just reading that has me really thinking about gagging.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We spent almost a week in NOLA last month - Ate this literally every night.
> 
> View attachment 4167154 View attachment 4167155 View attachment 4167156
> 
> The first pic reminds me of BobZ. : (


I'd still eat all that even while gagging. I miss Bob to.


We should kidnap him and tape him to a chair in front of a computer. We could keep him at my house. Il feed and water him.

Who's in?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'd still eat all that even while gagging. I miss Bob to.
> 
> 
> We should kidnap him and tape him to a chair in front of a computer. We could keep him at my house. Up feed and water him.
> ...


Don't forget his Cal Mag.

I've got an ass load of duck tape, I'm in.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We spent almost a week in NOLA last month - Ate this literally every night.
> 
> View attachment 4167154 View attachment 4167155 View attachment 4167156
> 
> The first pic reminds me of BobZ. : (


now your making me hungry.....bastard...lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't forget his Cal Mag.
> 
> I've got an ass load of duck tape, I'm in.


 Take the other bag too ... sometimes you need a duckload of ass tape


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We spent almost a week in NOLA last month - Ate this literally every night.
> 
> View attachment 4167154 View attachment 4167155 View attachment 4167156
> 
> The first pic reminds me of BobZ. : (


looks like that crab sammich is crawling away


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> of course that sounds normal for them....lol.....
> 
> i remember sending something by them, supposed to go to Amarillo but ended up in New York......


I have had occasion this morning to have the Spider-Man theme song steal some of my brain space (recycling endlessly) ... and that leads me to a question.

Were you bitten by a radioactive bud?

What superpowers have you noticed since?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I have had occasion this morning to have the Spider-Man theme song steal some of my brain space (recycling endlessly) ... and that leads me to a question.
> 
> Were you bitten by a radioactive bud?
> 
> What superpowers have you noticed since?


i have developed the ability to forget anything, no matter how important.
would start calling myself Alzheimer Man, but all my underwear already has my name and address written on it in case i forget


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks like that crab sammich is crawling away


"PoBoy" - they can tell a ferener a mile away & then they put weird(er) shit in it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "PoBoy" - they can tell a ferener a mile away & then they put weird(er) shit in it.


that's ok, they all come here for vacation, and you should see what we put in their food


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I have had occasion this morning to have the Spider-Man theme song steal some of my brain space (recycling endlessly) ... and that leads me to a question.
> 
> Were you bitten by a radioactive bud?
> 
> What superpowers have you noticed since?


you too, glad it wasn't just me then.....whew...massive load off my shoulders

nope never bitten

superpowers.. i wish think i would go for xray if i did.......

other than that......i know nothing.....

all hail space weed


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2018)

is this likea game? do we have to just pick one power? or do we get a few? most super beings in comics actually have a few....
so invisibility, invulnerability, strength, and flight.....
if it's just one....teleportation


----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2018)

My superpowers will be getting erections at inopportune moments, and the ability to drink infinite amounts of coffee.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hey hun, I sent a letter to Los Angeles. The USPS sent it to San Antonio, TX because we know that's where Los Angeles is.
> 
> the USPS smokes dix, many dix, so many dix.....


Not a bad town. I spent a couple months at Lackland. Toured the Lone Star Brewery. Wish I still had the coozie I bought there. River Walk is pretty cool. No chance the drainage ditch in my town will ever turn into that, despite what the developers say. 

Remember the Alamo!


----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hey hun, I sent a letter to Los Angeles. The USPS sent it to San Antonio, TX because we know that's where Los Angeles is.
> 
> the USPS smokes dix, many dix, so many dix.....


I have had American Airlines in Dallas Tx. call me to say they found my package. That was cool.
What package I asked? They described a package I was expecting, from FedEx. WTF! 

I never figured out how the parcel had changed carriers.

The last time I was in San Antonio the Hard Rock Cafe there had a sheet of LSD
reported to have once been owned by Andy Warhol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Not a bad town. I spent a couple months at Lackland. Toured the Lone Star Brewery. Wish I still had the coozie I bought there. River Walk is pretty cool. No chance the drainage ditch in my town will ever turn into that, despite what the developers say.
> 
> Remember the Alamo!


It could be a terrific town, a veritable toddling town, but it lacks Los Angeles even though it may have the coolest coozies in the country LOL



lokie said:


> I have had American Airlines in Dallas Tx. call me to say they found my package. That was cool.
> What package I asked? They described a package I was expecting, from FedEx. WTF!
> 
> I never figured out how the parcel had changed carriers.
> ...


At least they found it. For awhile my hub worked at the local UPS hub in Southern CA. One day he noticed an overnight package had fallen off the conveyor belt. Hub watched the package for 2 weeks, not one person picked it up ......


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 18, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Random thought ----
> 
> If someone acts like a bad ass and breaks rules knowing they will never have any consequences, are they really a bad ass?
> 
> ...


No


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It could be a terrific town, a veritable toddling town, but it lacks Los Angeles even though it may have the coolest coozies in the country LOL
> 
> 
> 
> At least they found it. For awhile my hub worked at the local UPS hub in Southern CA. One day he noticed an overnight package had fallen off the conveyor belt. Hub watched the package for 2 weeks, not one person picked it up ......


All while GWN was waiting on the oysters inside in the middle of BFE.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 18, 2018)

My superpower would be being able to stick my penis through any bodies computer screen with a shake of the leg. I'd be dick slapping every new member as well as some well knowns.

So majestic


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2018)

i made a wonky bar....gonna start my own company. i'll pay all my suppliers in hash coins


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4167527 i made a wonky bar....gonna start my own company. i'll pay all my suppliers in hash coins


That's awesome. I've done stars and shamrocks. I wanna buy the keef press that makes happy faces. I just used cutters for fondit for cake decorating. Worked good and the weight was square in both. Almost like it was made for it. Although I have noticed my patients don't care what shape it is.....as long as it's good. We refer to my pressed keef as Rolos. They look exactly like a Rolo chocolate candy.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 18, 2018)

Good night guys/gals I have to get up in 6 hours to go water and get to the tattoo shop to finish up before the first appointments arrive.



Giant, hairy,scary,spooky night time PENIS!!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2018)

that's just a .5 inch letter set for leather, one of these days i'll make a big enough batch to press it out like a canvas and do a nice western scene on it.


----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm trying to avoid disaster in the experimental green house. I can't believe how big these fuckers have gotten in such little soil. I'm pretty much crawling around to water. I've never did my penile rain dance for boys. But I had the sprinkler going and my dong in full rotation dancing for boys. I didn't sex tops in that particular green house. So I seriously hope at least halfare boys. @curious2garden what in the actual fuck did you do to these beans girl, my goodness. I've topped like a mad man and they just laugh at me and continue towards the plastic. I've only got just under 10 feet of head room. It's guna get interesting at stretch. I started these late like usual and there all being fed the Mega Crop I won on here. I actually like the ease of mixing it and it's great in veg so far.



@cannabineer did I ever tell you how much I love you dog? I love you man. Not because your an able bodied trimmer that I trust and you live close enough to come help. K, that might have a lot to do with it. What are you doing let's say around Oct? I love anyone else that lives close enough to come help. I just feel this is a great time to show my love.




PENIS


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm trying to avoid disaster in the experimental green house. I can't believe how big these fuckers have gotten in such little soil. I'm pretty much crawling around to water. I've never did my penile rain dance for boys. But I had the sprinkler going and my dong in full rotation dancing for boys. I didn't sex tops in that particular green house. So I seriously hope at least halfare boys. @curious2garden what in the actual fuck did you do to these beans girl, my goodness. I've topped like a mad man and they just laugh at me and continue towards the plastic. I've only got just under 10 feet of head room. It's guna get interesting at stretch. I started these late like usual and there all being fed the Mega Crop I won on here. I actually like the ease of mixing it and it's great in veg so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry bro.
I'm going to be up to my eyeballs in buds that need trimming on Oct 1. 

I already use 30 gallons of water per day. 
It'll be 60+ by Sept...


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry bro.
> I'm going to be up to my eyeballs in buds that need trimming on Oct 1.
> 
> I already use 30 gallons of water per day.
> It'll be 60+ by Sept...


I've gotta get my other tank out for the the green house I was talking about above. I use 100gallons now, but I'm having to fill up the current tank 4 times to do it. I got a little over zealous and did 2 plants instead of one. Just couldn't contain myself with all these crosses. Plus I wanted to get a good idea of what's what for indoor this year. I have an offer to help lots of new patients up north. I'm debating if I will or not because of the tattoo shop and this isn't how I make my living. I give this stuff away to people who are sick and can't grow themselves. I've had a few patients send me Christmas cards to show their appreciation. But I don't exchange money for my current patients. I gift it to them free. This opportunity up north sounds good and they are offering to pay me really good for tending their gardens and bringing in my own strains. But honestly when money gets involved it makes an already grey area even worse. I'm still on the fence about these people's intentions. I'm perfectly happy with what I do now. I'm not in it for money. These people in fact are and I'm not cool with that in a way.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm trying to avoid disaster in the experimental green house. I can't believe how big these fuckers have gotten in such little soil. I'm pretty much crawling around to water. I've never did my penile rain dance for boys. But I had the sprinkler going and my dong in full rotation dancing for boys. I didn't sex tops in that particular green house. So I seriously hope at least halfare boys. @curious2garden what in the actual fuck did you do to these beans girl, my goodness. I've topped like a mad man and they just laugh at me and continue towards the plastic. I've only got just under 10 feet of head room. It's guna get interesting at stretch. I started these late like usual and there all being fed the Mega Crop I won on here. I actually like the ease of mixing it and it's great in veg so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i was in the area i would help.....but hey can't help that......you guys are finishing while i'm starting up....

had a buddy of mine over last night we were looking at new light systems, when we came up with an idea....why buy when you can make......think about it....3 bulb vanity, led bulbs with covers off,a 6 ft extension cord, and little bit of chain.......hmmm......redneck all the way


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> if i was in the area i would help.....but hey can't help that......you guys are finishing while i'm starting up....
> 
> had a buddy of mine over last night we were looking at new light systems, when we came up with an idea....why buy when you can make......think about it....3 bulb vanity, led bulbs with covers off,a 6 ft extension cord, and little bit of chain.......hmmm......redneck all the way


It's always cheaper and more satisfying to build your own shit regardless of what it is. I actually hate going through all the latest and greatest for lights and indoor gadgets. Thankfully my buddy I do indoor with geeks out on that kind of shit. He does a great job keeping the lights on par and everything running smooth. I just take care of the watering system,training, and food. We don't get into the other persons area otherwise we'd constantly bump heads with different ideas. He does a great job and I have no complaints. He doesn't even come around the green houses unless I'm putting up plastic or having him get the early babies set up with sup light when the days are still short. Other than that he doesn't even come around until around chop.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> if i was in the area i would help.....but hey can't help that......you guys are finishing while i'm starting up....
> 
> had a buddy of mine over last night we were looking at new light systems, when we came up with an idea....why buy when you can make......think about it....3 bulb vanity, led bulbs with covers off,a 6 ft extension cord, and little bit of chain.......hmmm......redneck all the way


That’s actually what I use for seedlings/veg. 3 light vanity that I put splitters in each so I run 6 led bulbs in each vanity light. I have 2 vanity lights.

I bought a replacement power tool cord instead of cutting the end off an extension cord.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> if i was in the area i would help.....but hey can't help that......you guys are finishing while i'm starting up....
> 
> had a buddy of mine over last night we were looking at new light systems, when we came up with an idea....why buy when you can make......think about it....3 bulb vanity, led bulbs with covers off,a 6 ft extension cord, and little bit of chain.......hmmm......redneck all the way


You'd be better off with a DIY kit that uses COBs/quantum boards. 
HID is still a decent option if heat is not a factor. 
I run a pair of 600w lights (HPS + MH) on 220v and they're actually not bad as far as efficiency goes.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You'd be better off with a DIY kit that uses COBs/quantum boards.
> HID is still a decent option if heat is not a factor.
> I run a pair of 600w lights (HPS + MH) on 220v and they're actually not bad as far as efficiency goes.


I figured he was talking about a veg light, I would never use that vanity light for flower, again


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You'd be better off with a DIY kit that uses COBs/quantum boards.
> HID is still a decent option if heat is not a factor.
> I run a pair of 600w lights (HPS + MH) on 220v and they're actually not bad as far as efficiency goes.


you know your prolly right, i still use my setup, which my buddy still freaks out about, he uses 400w hps and does a great job with it, he's just to the point he need to start looking at saving a little money on electricity. I showed him HLG systems, and also Timber systems so that way he could get ideas on stuff. The timbers is where i got the vanity idea, simply enough it kinda looks like it when finished, just something simple that you can pickup in hardware stores around the area...plus u save a little $$$$ on the back side.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I figured he was talking about a veg light, I would never use that vanity light for flower, again


had a bad experience i'm guessing?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2018)

all this talk reminds me i need to get to re-painting my area again.......and re vamping mine setup


----------



## dstroy (Jul 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You'd be better off with a DIY kit that uses COBs/quantum boards.
> HID is still a decent option if heat is not a factor.
> I run a pair of 600w lights (HPS + MH) on 220v and they're actually not bad as far as efficiency goes.


Do you know anyone running one of those 630w de CMH? I bet those are pretty good bang for the buck. The growerschoice one


----------



## dstroy (Jul 19, 2018)

Making some RSO with everclear, it turned out to be reaaaalllllly fuckin strong, racy come up and then sleepy time plateau. Gotta be careful with this cause I don’t really fuck with concentrates.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> had a bad experience i'm guessing?


Not really, I used it with my first indoor grow, 1 plant. It worked decent, I just needed more light. I’m looking to upgrade again, just not sure which direction I wanna go. Most likely hps or cmh. I have a 1k hps but my small space would be like an oven. The bud would come out decarbed.. lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Do you know anyone running one of those 630w de CMH? I bet those are pretty good bang for the buck. The growerschoice one


I would love to try a CMH but if I'm spending that kind of money, I'd go with a DIY COB kit. 
Legacy gear is so cheap on craigslist right now I bet my setup would only cost around $200 -- and that's including the price of two new bulbs. 
I don't run shit gear either. Both of my digital ballasts are top-shelf passive cooled units.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I would love to try a CMH but if I'm spending that kind of money, I'd go with a DIY COB kit.
> Legacy gear is so cheap on craigslist right now I bet my setup would only cost around $200 -- and that's including the price of two new bulbs.
> I don't run shit gear either. Both of my digital ballasts are top-shelf passive cooled units.


I’ve got 560w of Cree cxb 3590 in my 4x4 flower tent, works pretty good. Wish I had some more space.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I’ve got 560w of Cree cxb 3590 in my 4x4 flower tent, works pretty good. Wish I had some more space.


In this game saying "Wish I had less space" has been said by exactly . . . No-one.
Ever.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In this game saying "Wish I had less space" has been said by exactly . . . No-one.
> Ever.


No shit. 
I've got more space than ever -- yet still managed to overflow. 

I thought about culling a plant or two but they all look gorgeous...


----------



## dstroy (Jul 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> No shit.
> I've got more space than ever -- yet still managed to overflow.
> 
> I thought about culling a plant or two but they all look gorgeous...


I wish I had that problem. Man how much trimming are you gonna have to do?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I wish I had that problem. Man how much trimming are you gonna have to do?


About a pound?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 19, 2018)

I've build a couple of diy LED florescent combo lights for cloning/vegging/side lightning . I found a few things worked, a few didn't, I did find out that I could grow shorter more compact plants with my getto set up and it freed up my hps for flower.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Making some RSO with everclear, it turned out to be reaaaalllllly fuckin strong, racy come up and then sleepy time plateau. Gotta be careful with this cause I don’t really fuck with concentrates.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167776


 what is with the line of baby skulls watching, ever watching?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In this game saying "Wish I had less space" has been said by exactly . . . No-one.
> Ever.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> what is with the line of baby skulls watching, ever watching?


LOL pareidolia


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL pareidolia


 I have to face it daily


----------



## dstroy (Jul 19, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> what is with the line of baby skulls watching, ever watching?


They’re to help stop evaporation of the water bath.

Ping pong balls with RSO eyes


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> They’re to help stop evaporation of the water bath.
> 
> Ping pong balls with RSO eyes


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL pareidolia



Such vocabulary!


----------



## Bareback (Jul 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Such vocabulary!


Hey man how's that shoulder healing up..... I was riding my daughter's trek the other day, thinking it sure would be embarrassing to wreak a bike with a basket on the front lol.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 19, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hey man how's that shoulder healing up..... I was riding my daughter's trek the other day, thinking it sure would be embarrassing to wreak a bike with a basket on the front lol.


I was guna fuck with you ......but the basket saved you this time BB


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Such vocabulary!


LOL I think you were looking for this?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 19, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hey man how's that shoulder healing up..... I was riding my daughter's trek the other day, thinking it sure would be embarrassing to wreak a bike with a basket on the front lol.



It’s healing ahead of schedule. But I keep making it more sore. 

No more embarrassing than me falling and getting so hurt just showing a little kid how to ride. 

Yeah I showed him! Oops


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I think you were looking for this?


Wow.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> It’s healing ahead of schedule. But I keep making it more sore.
> 
> No more embarrassing than me falling and getting so hurt just showing a little kid how to ride.
> 
> Yeah I showed him! Oops


Like my mother always said, "If you can't be the shining example, I guess you'll be the horrible lesson." Challenge accepted ;D


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Like my mother always said, "If you can't be the shining example, I guess you'll be the horrible lesson." Challenge accepted ;D



That’s a nicer sentiment than the one I thought. 

“Whatever can go wrong will go wrong”

Murphy (who was Murphy anyway?)


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> That’s a nicer sentiment than the one I thought.
> 
> “Whatever can go wrong will go wrong”
> 
> Murphy (who was Murphy anyway?)


Murphy was an irish asshole (most likely)


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Murphy was an irish asshole (most likely)



Ok I looked it up.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Ok I looked it up.
> 
> View attachment 4168111


LOL that's really funny, thank you. I didn't realize it was, literally, that close to home!


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm off to bed. Got lots to do in the Annie house in the morning before hanging the security screen and an ink rack I painted at the shop today. Then I have to get home to meet the satalite tech. My fucking tv lost signal completely. Sis never complains about anything. Except her cold AC and her TV....lol



I did make improvements to the printer at the shop. I can't believe I almost forgot to share it. It was hard to do but I feel my knob replacement was "tip" notch.
 

Good night guys/gals 



PENIS!!!!!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL that's really funny, thank you. I didn't realize it was, literally, that close to home!



From reading your posts I thought you would appreciate that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> From reading your posts I thought you would appreciate that.


Thank you, it really was


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> what is with the line of baby skulls watching, ever watching?


adult skulls wouldn't fit?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> That’s a nicer sentiment than the one I thought.
> 
> “Whatever can go wrong will go wrong”
> 
> Murphy (who was Murphy anyway?)


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2018)

So I've decided to go ahead with being my brother in laws apprentice. I've enjoyed being around the shop and chilling with the guys. So I'll be starting the process to become an artist. The naked chicks and the amount of money is pretty cool to. I love art and drawling as it is. So to make big bucks to sit in the AC and basically color all day sounds like a cool deal. My brother has been trying to get me to do this for years. I've drawn sketches for him several times when he's been behind. I honestly didn't realize how much they make. So that's the plan and I'll share the whole process from apprentice to my first customer. I'll always grow my one plant for sis, but if things get really good with this career switch I'll be selling Fuck Farms to a family member.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So I've decided to go ahead with being my brother in laws apprentice. I've enjoyed being around the shop and chilling with the guys. So I'll be starting the process to become an artist. The naked chicks and the amount of money is pretty cool to. I love art and drawling as it is. So to make big bucks to sit in the AC and basically color all day sounds like a cool deal. My brother has been trying to get me to do this for years. I've drawn sketches for him several times when he's been behind. I honestly didn't realize how much they make. So that's the plan and I'll share the whole process from apprentice to my first customer. I'll always grow my one plant for sis, but if things get really good with this career switch I'll be selling Fuck Farms to a family member.


cool beans man, how familiar are you with pen and ink drawings???


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> cool beans man, how familiar are you with pen and ink drawings???


I've got tons of art books full of art. I've used everything from pens,pencils,pastels,and charcoal art pencils to do really cool shades pieces. I've even played around with paint brushes etc. The way it's set up now it's literally about being good with color blending and laying color in the skin. The new rotary tattoo technology has the guns almost the size of a sharpie. My brother has been doing it for a very long time. He bought the same computer system they use for 3D printing and CNC machines. He has it on what looks like a giant tablet but it's much much more expensive. So you can upload a picture and the software will break it down into layers. Plus you can use a stylus to trace the basic outline to get an exact stencil of the work. It sizes everything and allows you to see each color individually. Makes it nice on giant pieces that will take several sessions to be able to get the line work and the darkest colors done. It honestly takes a lot of time spent drawing out. Of course the human body isn't flat so there will be times that stuff will have to be drawn on. My biggest learning curve will be using the gun and getting familiar with how to lay ink in the skin. I plan on just buying a rotary gun and learning with it. The switch from the traditional tatto gun to rotary guns is a bit tricky my brother was saying. They're expensive but I'd rather learn with one from the start. Plus they are way easier on the skin/pain department. I was shocked how much better it was getting some work done recently. So lots of learning to be done before I'd ever tattoo someone, but I'm familiar with mixing colors and shading from drawling in my own time for fun over the years.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I've got tons of art books full of art. I've used everything from pens,pencils,pastels,and charcoal art pencils to do really cool shades pieces. I've even played around with paint brushes etc. The way it's set up now it's literally about being good with color blending and laying color in the skin. The new rotary tattoo technology has the guns almost the size of a sharpie. My brother has been doing it for a very long time. He bought the same computer system they use for 3D printing and CNC machines. He has it on what looks like a giant tablet but it's much much more expensive. So you can upload a picture and the software will break it down into layers. Plus you can use a stylus to trace the basic outline to get an exact stencil of the work. It sizes everything and allows you to see each color individually. Makes it nice on giant pieces that will take several sessions to be able to get the line work and the darkest colors done. It honestly takes a lot of time spent drawing out. Of course the human body isn't flat so there will be times that stuff will have to be drawn on. My biggest learning curve will be using the gun and getting familiar with how to lay ink in the skin. I plan on just buying a rotary gun and learning with it. The switch from the traditional tatto gun to rotary guns is a bit tricky my brother was saying. They're expensive but I'd rather learn with one from the start. Plus they are way easier on the skin/pain department. I was shocked how much better it was getting some work done recently. So lots of learning to be done before I'd ever tattoo someone, but I'm familiar with mixing colors and shading from drawling in my own time for fun over the years.


cool, didn't know you were into that. You know what would help you is actually pig skin its got the consistance as human skin, there is also what they call fake skin to you can get. I got a couple of rigs i play around with as a hobby. Still suck at it, but i'm gettng the hang of it...


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2018)

Well momma just text me and said fed ex dropped of a giant roll of plastic and a few other boxes. That's Guna be my green house repair stuff. So I know what I'm doing tomorrow. I'm sure the other boxes are my wiggle wires and the holders for them. 

I did order a wall mounted robo suck, but I highly doubt it already here. They are hand made when their ordered.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> cool, didn't know you were into that. You know what would help you is actually pig skin its got the consistance as human skin, there is also what they call fake skin to you can get. I got a couple of rigs i play around with as a hobby. Still suck at it, but i'm gettng the hang of it...


Yeah I was asking him about that and he said it works to get the feel of doing things with a tattoo gun, but the human skin is way more different as far as laying the ink in. He's going to let me tattoo him once I learn for a long while and I'll think of something cool for the tops of my legs to practice on. I'm honestly not to worried about it. Another thing about the rotary guns is there whisper quiet and there's no setting the needles up or putting the bands just right. Just hit the peddle and go. All the needles lock in the same. No difference between line work needles and shading needles. They all snap in the same. Again their not cheap but after getting tattooed by one and seeing the ease of use being at the shop, it's actually what persuaded me to give it a go. That and the bad ass program to make stencils ....lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey, I got a red jalapeno!
 
And, a jalapeno with a red tipped penis.
 
And some reddening cherry peppers.
 

It's important to serve colorful nachos.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hey, I got a red jalapeno!
> View attachment 4168293
> And, a jalapeno with a red tipped penis.
> View attachment 4168294
> ...



That would dress up a nice guacamole


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hey, I got a red jalapeno!
> View attachment 4168293
> And, a jalapeno with a red tipped penis.
> View attachment 4168294
> ...


I love those jars of cherry peppers in vinegar for garnishing stuff. I love eating them with dinner. I also love the spicy cauliflower jars with carrots and onions etc. I have to buy it when I run out of the pickled spicy vinegar bell pepper,cauliflower,onion,carrot, and jalepenio slices that my Portugue family members make every year and pass out. 

Mouth watering ..... Us Portuguese love our cumin and vinegar......lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 20, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> We watched a family of coons spread out in the woods around the campground we were in after dark, and just wait for a campsite to go to sleep so they could raid any food left out. They'd signal each other to come to the first site, then the next. We watched them hit 3 different sites before they left. We told the guy in charge and he says "Ya , I know about em, at least it wasn't the bear, she's got cubs right now". Lol.



I was squirrel hunting with my dad one time and we came across this raccoon in a tree. Didn't get many squirrels that day. Dad decided he wanted a coon to eat. He raised up and shot it with a high brass number 4 shot 12 ga and the coon fell out of the tree. Along with it were six babies that got hit also. Killed them all.

It tore him up. He even cried a bit. He felt real bad. I didn't see the little one either. 

I felt bad as well. I know they can be a nuisance but I don't like to kill something unless I eat it or it's absolutely necessary to rid the pest.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> That would dress up a nice guacamole


I actually buy small packages of hot guacamole to dip the nachos in sometimes. They don't always have it.

Paprika covered sour cream is good too.

We eat nachos a lot, simple and quick. Chicken, grated cheeses, sliced little bottleneck onions that I let fatten in the pots, multiple colorful hot peppers. Can't beat it!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I actually buy small packages of hot guacamole to dip the nachos in sometimes. They don't always have it.
> 
> Paprika covered sour cream is good too.
> 
> We eat nachos a lot, simple and quick. Chicken, grated cheeses, sliced little bottleneck onions that I let fatten in the pots, multiple colorful hot peppers. Can't beat it!



Yum!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was squirrel hunting with my dad one time and we came across this raccoon in a tree. Didn't get many squirrels that day. Dad decided he wanted a coon to eat. He raised up and shot it with a high brass number 4 shot 12 ga and the coon fell out of the tree. Along with it were six babies that got hit also. Killed them all.
> 
> It tore him up. He even cried a bit. He felt real bad. I didn't see the little one either.
> 
> I felt bad as well. I know they can be a nuisance but I don't like to kill something unless I eat it or it's absolutely necessary to rid the pest.


My Dad gave me a baby coon when I was like 12 - his mother had been hit on a back road & he stayed with her until Dad saw what was going on. I had him a little more than a year before his hormones kicked in & he became unmanageable.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My Dad gave me a baby coon when I was like 12 - his mother had been hit on a back road & he stayed with her until Dad saw what was going on. I had him a little more than a year before his hormones kicked in & he became unmanageable.


damn teenagers


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So I've decided to go ahead with being my brother in laws apprentice. I've enjoyed being around the shop and chilling with the guys. So I'll be starting the process to become an artist. The naked chicks and the amount of money is pretty cool to. I love art and drawling as it is. So to make big bucks to sit in the AC and basically color all day sounds like a cool deal. My brother has been trying to get me to do this for years. I've drawn sketches for him several times when he's been behind. I honestly didn't realize how much they make. So that's the plan and I'll share the whole process from apprentice to my first customer. I'll always grow my one plant for sis, but if things get really good with this career switch I'll be selling Fuck Farms to a family member.


Just put me on the waiting list now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So I've decided to go ahead with being my brother in laws apprentice. I've enjoyed being around the shop and chilling with the guys. So I'll be starting the process to become an artist. The naked chicks and the amount of money is pretty cool to. I love art and drawling as it is. So to make big bucks to sit in the AC and basically color all day sounds like a cool deal. My brother has been trying to get me to do this for years. I've drawn sketches for him several times when he's been behind. I honestly didn't realize how much they make. So that's the plan and I'll share the whole process from apprentice to my first customer. I'll always grow my one plant for sis, but if things get really good with this career switch I'll be selling Fuck Farms to a family member.


i'll take all those extra seeds rolling around the greenhouses, getting in the way of things.....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My Dad gave me a baby coon when I was like 12 - his mother had been hit on a back road & he stayed with her until Dad saw what was going on. I had him a little more than a year before his hormones kicked in & he became unmanageable.


I dated this girl whos family had a "pet" raccoon. Same thing, they raised 2 until they got ornery, then let them go in the woods around the house. The male went completely wild, but the female would come back occasionally, but only to see the mother, it would get aggressive with anyone else. Then years later, a guy I worked with had a neutered male that was pretty cool, until it found alcohol, then it was a dick. Guy had to keep his booze locked up cause it would get hammered and tear up his house ... lol.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I dated this girl whos family had a "pet" raccoon. Same thing, they raised 2 until they got ornery, then let them go in the woods around the house. The male went completely wild, but the female would come back occasionally, but only to see the mother, it would get aggressive with anyone else. Then years later, a guy I worked with had a neutered male that was pretty cool, until it found alcohol, then it was a dick. Guy had to keep his booze locked up cause it would get hammered and tear up his house ... lol.


We all got one of those friends. My dumbass buddy had pet black widows by his bed, he used to say they know him. One day I was at his house and called bullshit. Told him to pick it up and pet it. He did, fucking idiot...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2018)

i see those around here once in a while, and they're damn agressive, you get too close to them and they'll come after you. and they're pretty quick....i usually vacate and come back with the big gallon spray bottle of ortho....


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Just put me on the waiting list now.


Once I get use to drawling with a vibrating brick I'll have you in mind....lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Once I get use to drawling with a vibrating *Dick* I'll have you in mind....lol


Now that's a tat machine.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 21, 2018)

Purpling from the bottom up


----------



## Kushash (Jul 21, 2018)

I used to have a problem with Black widows around my house. Been a while since I've seen one around.

Just a guess but I think it has to do with my Daddy long leg population.

I've gone organic outside and only kill off some of the daddy's if they get to populated in a doorway or something.


----------



## ANC (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 21, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> We all got one of those friends. My dumbass buddy had pet black widows by his bed, he used to say they know him. One day I was at his house and called bullshit. Told him to pick it up and pet it. He did, fucking idiot...


People that like reptiles and insects as pets are a litte fucking weird to beginning with. Ill take an old lady cat piss smelling house over any herp lovers house. Those things fucking stink.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 21, 2018)

Well looks like yesterday's naked penile dance for boys worked. The only thing that's sucks is literally only one fucking boy so far. My friend was hoping for at least 20 boys to make room in his green house.

So I pulled it and took it down the hill and threw it in the burn pit.


Not before I walked passed the seedling tent holding it like a cock and screaming at it. Gotta let the little ones know it's a bad idea to have testicles in my friends garden.





Today is Lil Indas Birthday party. So I'm Guna relax for a few then go vacuum the pool and pick up some hot dogs and burgers to Q. He said he didn't want steak or tri tip. Just Hot dogs and burgers for him and his friends....... I'm grabbing some apple wood smoked and some hot links for myself.

Penis everyone.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 21, 2018)

when lil inda misses his iron man action figure (not a doll, never a doll) look in the last pic


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when lil inda misses his iron man action figure (not a doll, never a doll) look in the last pic


lol that's awesome. I have a giant swing set near the burn pit. It's on the side of a hill so it's actually pretty dangerous but he loves it. If momma is up at the other house she'll bring lunch and will sit and eat in the shade while he plays. They haven't been out here since well before she was pregnant with Chunker.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Purpling from the bottom up
> View attachment 4168593
> View attachment 4168595 View attachment 4168596
> View attachment 4168597


Between that and your cute kiddo you do some beautiful work!


----------



## lokie (Jul 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when lil inda misses his iron man action figure (not a doll, never a doll) look in the last pic


----------



## dstroy (Jul 22, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Purpling from the bottom up
> View attachment 4168593
> View attachment 4168595 View attachment 4168596
> View attachment 4168597


Nice


----------



## dstroy (Jul 22, 2018)

Almost dry humble pie, not quite ready to trim, can’t wait to sample. Feels hard as a rock. Still smells great, fingers crossed.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 22, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Almost dry humble pie, not quite ready to trim, can’t wait to sample. Feels hard as a rock. Still smells great, fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 4169575


Looks dank ....bet it smells heavy to. 

Great work as always dude.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Between that and your cute kiddo you do some beautiful work!


Thank you very much. Almost missed this post. 

Which would've seemed very rude of me


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Thank you very much. Almost missed this post.
> 
> Which would've seemed very rude of me


Actually you just showed what you grow. I would not have been surprised or offended!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2018)

Great one today, involved more of my shaft. I lasted longer then I normally do, had to switch hands inbetween...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2018)

Just realized I posted in the wrong thread, thought this was the daily tug. My apologies


----------



## dangledo (Jul 22, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Almost dry humble pie, not quite ready to trim, can’t wait to sample. Feels hard as a rock. Still smells great, fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 4169575


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Great one today, involved more of my shaft. I lasted longer then I normally do had to switch hands inbetween...


 first sign of age when the pen is mightier than the palm


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Just realized I posted in the wrong thread, thought this was the daily tug. My apologies


 I think we need that thread; get on it


----------



## ANC (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Jul 23, 2018)

Morning everyone. 

Done with all my watering. My pot plants died from me flogging them with that male plant the other day. Oh and forgetting to water them for 2 weeks. They were in 1 gallon pots about half full of soil. Plenty to last a few weeks with a 2 liter bottle customized to water them while I'm away. Oh well, I didn't have time for them anyways. My tomatoes are on the move though. I've got several kinds and they are doing good. Cherry tomatoes are my favorite though. Love popping a cherry in my down time.....Hell, sometimes I'll pop a cherry just walking by. My squash is looking great as well as my herb garden. Love fresh herb to cook with. I feel bad my pot plants weren't strong enough to make it. I'll just sit back and watch all you experts and take notes for next year. I'll get there, you watch. Now I'm just trying to avoid finishing up rearranging and cleaning my stuff up. 


Flaccid, gurthy morning penis...... after a nice long pee to relieve the morning wood. Best time to take pictures to send people.... My friend told me that.


----------



## ANC (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Jul 23, 2018)

Just got home..... Started my stent to eventually tattoo today. Lots more to it than I thought. It's all good though I'll get it. Super long day getting up before dawn and then heading to the shop after taking care of the veggies.


Here's a piece my brother is working on. Picture does it no justice. Super clean and the colors are crazy IRL. 
 

Not my favorite style wise, but that work is so ill. I hate him.....lol


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 23, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Just got home..... Started my stent to eventually tattoo today. Lots more to it than I thought. It's all good though I'll get it. Super long day getting up before dawn and then heading to the shop after taking care of the veggies.
> 
> 
> Here's a piece my brother is working on. Picture does it no justice. Super clean and the colors are crazy IRL.
> ...


Eh. Pretty dope


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 23, 2018)

Question for an expert, whoever you are, please step forward!! 

My growing season just encountered some huge setbacks, as two are damaged and one has had a hard life. Therefore my yield will be diminished severely and I will not achieve the healthy, vigorous, good colas that I want so badly. 

I want to start a run with autos. They are done flowering in around 10 weeks or less, so i can start very soon and be done before it gets cold. Temps are normally mild here in CenCal, so 'winter' is subjective. 

Does anyone think this a bad idea? Other than yield of autos, i know they tend smaller. If so, why? Autos dont work on photoperiod so it doesnt matter when I complete them besides the temperature outside. This way I can make up for my bad grow this summer, and have a new experience over the fall and winter months with autos. Ive found them from as cheap as $6 a seed, up to $150 for 3 seeds, so what does everyone recommend. Please, dont waste timr, Im a smart guy and Im limited on time so either way I am going to do something. 

Thank You!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Question for an expert, whoever you are, please step forward!!
> 
> My growing season just encountered some huge setbacks, as two are damaged and one has had a hard life. Therefore my yield will be diminished severely and I will not achieve the healthy, vigorous, good colas that I want so badly.
> 
> ...


I imagine it depends on which CenCal county in which you choose to operate. The one I'm in, autos don't need to be smogged, for a considerable annual savings. Details like this are crucial to ultimate success; anyone have another?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 23, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Question for an expert, whoever you are, please step forward!!
> 
> My growing season just encountered some huge setbacks, as two are damaged and one has had a hard life. Therefore my yield will be diminished severely and I will not achieve the healthy, vigorous, good colas that I want so badly.
> 
> ...


You will probably get a much better response starting a thread in the Auto section of the forum.
Here ya go.

https://www.rollitup.org/f/auto-flowering-strains.127/


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You will probably get a much better response starting a thread in the Auto section of the forum.
> Here ya go.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/f/auto-flowering-strains.127/


 We need an intermediate subforum for those grows that fall between categories. I am specifically thinking of @mr sunshine and his shopping cart grows. Not regular, not quite an auto, but cannabi-mobile road nug artistry ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Just got home..... Started my stent to eventually tattoo today. Lots more to it than I thought. It's all good though I'll get it. Super long day getting up before dawn and then heading to the shop after taking care of the veggies.
> 
> 
> Here's a piece my brother is working on. Picture does it no justice. Super clean and the colors are crazy IRL.
> ...


When I see a beautiful tattoo, my first thought is OUCH!!!


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> When I see a beautiful tattoo, my first thought is OUCH!!!


Definitely in most cases yes. The only tattoo's that didn't bug me were my shoulders. A few little areas around the arm pit sucked. My leg was is lots of fun. The inside of the knee, front of the ankle, upper calve and crotch of the knee. Then theres the ankle and the shin bone. Lots of spots that make you earn it......lol 


I'll be expecting you to come let me tattoo your neck once I get use to it.


1- Mr sunshines butthole.
2-Chunky stools's neck.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 23, 2018)

I made a bit of hash a while back, fresh frozen bubble.
I think I found how I'll consume most of it.
 
The part of my tattoo that hurt the worst was the part 1/2in from my nipple.
Removal was much worse. No India, you cant tatoo anything anywhere on me, I gladly "arrange" for a "volunteer" if you need one.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I made a bit of hash a while back, fresh frozen bubble.
> I think I found how I'll consume most of it.
> View attachment 4170168
> The part of my tattoo that hurt the worst was the part 1/2in from my nipple.
> Removal was much worse. No India, you cant tatoo anything anywhere on me, I gladly "arrange" for a "volunteer" if you need one.


I'm seeing a lot of nice wood grains. Is that the arm of a cool Stickley armchair? Weird, I'm noticing furniture today.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 23, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I'm seeing a lot of nice wood grains. Is that the arm of a cool Stickley armchair? Weird, I'm noticing furniture today.


Woodlys. It's a recliner.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Question for an expert, whoever you are, please step forward!!
> 
> My growing season just encountered some huge setbacks, as two are damaged and one has had a hard life. Therefore my yield will be diminished severely and I will not achieve the healthy, vigorous, good colas that I want so badly.
> 
> ...


I'd take the shot. Never grew autos, but the yield will be better than what you won't get. Get some more experience and learn something new. Hell yeah, do it; my experience on CC is that you need some rain protection in Sept/Oct. Wet and still warm enough to enable mold to take off on the flowers


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Definitely in most cases yes. The only tattoo's that didn't bug me were my shoulders. A few little areas around the arm pit sucked. My leg was is lots of fun. The inside of the knee, front of the ankle, upper calve and crotch of the knee. Then theres the ankle and the shin bone. Lots of spots that make you earn it......lol
> 
> 
> I'll be expecting you to come let me tattoo your neck once I get use to it.
> ...


 I am shocked, SHOCKED, that the "FULL ... QT LO" isn't on the list, the one you promised me for my


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 24, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I am shocked, SHOCKED, that the "FULL ... QT LO" isn't on the list, the one you promised me for my


Oh shit 


1-Bears "Dip stick" and Sunshines butthole.
2-Chunky Stools neck tatt.
3- Reapplication of SSgrowers nipple/chest piece.


The support has been overwhelming. Don't be shy people it's only permanent.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I made a bit of hash a while back, fresh frozen bubble.
> I think I found how I'll consume most of it.
> View attachment 4170168
> The part of my tattoo that hurt the worst was the part 1/2in from my nipple.
> Removal was much worse. No India, you cant tatoo anything anywhere on me, I gladly "arrange" for a "volunteer" if you need one.


Have you tried the PAX with concentrates? 
I've got a PAX 3 but only use it to vape dry flower. 
When I'm on the road and want to be discreet, I just buy an oil cartridge and use my pen.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 24, 2018)

So I pulled some more boys this morning at my "friends" I was stoked to get the extra room. However once they were removed the girls just stuck there arms out like they had just got off a cramped bus.......((space filled)) FML 


I did however do a lil checking on the roots. I knew this already, but for sure I'm comfortable burying pots into pots 100%

The root mass or density didn't change where they went through the bag.
 

 

Pulled those roots out of the bag. They just expand the cloth weave and go right through. 

@Chunky Stool


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So I pulled some more boys this morning at my "friends" I was stoked to get the extra room. However once they were removed the girls just stuck there arms out like they had just got off a cramped bus.......((space filled)) FML
> 
> 
> I did however do a lil checking on the roots. I knew this already, but for sure I'm comfortable burying pots into pots 100%
> ...


Looking good! 
I'm not surprised the roots did so well going through the cloth pot. 
Last year I ran a plant in a 30 gal that I had to keep wiggling every few days to keep it from getting stuck to the ground with new roots.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looking good!
> I'm not surprised the roots did so well going through the cloth pot.
> Last year I ran a plant in a 30 gal that I had to keep wiggling every few days to keep it from getting stuck to the ground with new roots.


That's actually how I figured out they'd do that to. Went to drag a plant and it was stuck ...... so then I started playing around with planting them. I just took 1 out of the green house and planted it outside into the ground. I remember talking with you about it so I figured I'd tell you what I was finding. Pretty cool to transplant quick, or even if someone needed to add soil to a flowering plant. Just drop her in a bigger smart and add dirt. 


I'm naked BTW......well I have socks on. Just chillen on the shitter while the bath fills up. 





K ............


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 24, 2018)

Good night everyone. Super busy days for your boy lately. Can't wait until I can focus on getting back into drawing full force. Been learning a lot about the technique and the machines. Watching him tattoo to get familiar with it. Doing all of this after my veggie gardens in the mornings. Sat down for about an hour this evening and messed around with a pencil and some red.
 

Super fucking rusty....lol 

In a month I'll be back laying down some good shit again. Just figured I'd show so you can see what that will actually look like when I start over and get it right.

Night time penis....


----------



## ANC (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## dangledo (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

^^ tokin' on a winter wonderland


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2018)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 4170836


I love your work...


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 25, 2018)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 4170836


Doesn't top the doctor lil puff dance quote ......lol



Beautiful bro 





Just got to the shop......put together a bad ass ship for the shop. I'm going hang it then start on some art work. 






Morning everyone


----------



## Bareback (Jul 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Doesn't top the doctor lil puff dance quote ......lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I've been wondering...... after you become a expert inker..... will you change your username to Indachair..... inquiring minds want to know..

I expect you to draw up a 44 penises piece in the absence of our friend Bobby Z.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> So I've been wondering...... after you become a expert inker..... will you change your username to Indachair..... inquiring minds want to know..
> 
> I expect you to draw up a 44 penises piece in the absence of our friend Bobby Z.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2018)

ANC said:


>


man, she sure has a furry pussy


----------



## dstroy (Jul 25, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I made a bit of hash a while back, fresh frozen bubble.
> I think I found how I'll consume most of it.
> View attachment 4170168
> The part of my tattoo that hurt the worst was the part 1/2in from my nipple.
> Removal was much worse. No India, you cant tatoo anything anywhere on me, I gladly "arrange" for a "volunteer" if you need one.


We just got a firefly 2, how's that pax3? 

Firefly worked good for dry and oil, haven't tried hash but we ran some kief through it. Pretty good for a portable, we had the arizer portable one before which was also good for dry but sucked for concentrates.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2018)

ANC said:


>





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> man, she sure has a furry pussy


Add some rope and BOOM! 
Giant tampon.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Jul 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> So I've been wondering...... after you become a expert inker..... will you change your username to Indachair..... inquiring minds want to know..
> 
> I expect you to draw up a 44 penises piece in the absence of our friend Bobby Z.


That's actually an awesome idea. I need ideas to work on. So after I design a brass knuckle tattoo. I will see what I can come up with for our boy Bob Z.



If anyone has any cool ideas they'd like to see me draw/design let me know. I need to start practicing stuff that others come up with. Takes me out of my comfort zone and is great practice for me. 

I'll do a 44 penis drawing for sure. 

I knew a penis would be involved when I asked you guys ....lol 


I didn't even ask and what do ya know......K back in the shop to get these brass knuckles done. They are my study subject for today.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I need ideas to work on..


bust that 388 ceiling!


----------



## Bareback (Jul 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> That's actually an awesome idea. I need ideas to work on. So after I design a brass knuckle tattoo. I will see what I can come up with for our boy Bob Z.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like skulls, I have about 15 skull tats. I've always wanted a shark, like tribal or island style, maybe a skeleton of a shark..... yeah I know sharks don't have skeletons but ......

Did I ever tell you about the smiley face on my ass.... well actually it looks more like this


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 25, 2018)

So I just got off for the day. I was watching my brother and out of the blue he says. Ok, grab you some of the thick gloves. My first thought was WTF....why would I put those on. When I'm setting up or breaking down I use cheap white gloves. Long story short he just tossed me to the wolves. I didn't have time to get nervous so it worked out fine. Just did some green shading and grass.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So I just got off for the day. I was watching my brother and out of the blue he says. Ok, grab you some of the thick gloves. My first thought was WTF....why would I put those on. When I'm setting up or breaking down I use cheap white gloves. Long story short he just tossed me to the wolves. I didn't have time to get nervous so it worked out fine. Just did some green shading and grass.


 I am imagining welder's gauntlets ... ~squeezes eyes shut hard~


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Jul 26, 2018)

Designing my first tattoo I'll be doing on myself. I'm doing piano keys with some music notes and bars. Should be interesting tattooing myself to say the least ....lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2018)

ANC said:


>


That was painful with brief moments of humor...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 26, 2018)

A cool 200 gallons on stock after yesterday's rain (again).

 
Outdoor for fun plants got bigger.


Have to cut the grass, unless rabbits eat all the clover flowers.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4171460
> A cool 200 gallons on stock after yesterday's rain (again).
> 
> View attachment 4171464
> ...


That Japanese maple will be gorgeous come autumn


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you tried the PAX with concentrates?
> I've got a PAX 3 but only use it to vape dry flower.
> When I'm on the road and want to be discreet, I just buy an oil cartridge and use my pen.


There's a concentrate holder for the oven, I don't have one but might get it.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 26, 2018)

dstroy said:


> We just got a firefly 2, how's that pax3?
> 
> Firefly worked good for dry and oil, haven't tried hash but we ran some kief through it. Pretty good for a portable, we had the arizer portable one before which was also good for dry but sucked for concentrates.


I guess it's okay, I've never been a fan of vaping but the pax seems to do an alright job with the hash. What it lacks (vaping) the portability and discreetness make up for.


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2018)

all the reviews I saw, people actually still liked the pax 2 better


----------



## dstroy (Jul 26, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I guess it's okay, I've never been a fan of vaping but the pax seems to do an alright job with the hash. What it lacks (vaping) the portability and discreetness make up for.


all we do is vape. We’ve got an extreme q with ddave mods for home and the arizer portable which is also good but bulky like a can with a straw, and I just got the firefly a few days ago.

The firefly gets the job done Ok with dry herb but it shines with concentrates. Battery life is good and it legit heats up in 3 seconds.

Always looking for that unicorn portable that checks all the boxes.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> all the reviews I saw, people actually still liked the pax 2 better


Why?


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why?


Mines pax 2 and not able to connect to phone, that IS why I got it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Mines pax 2 and not able to connect to phone, that IS why I got it.


What's the point for having a phone connection? I'm serious, why?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2018)

Well we have reefers & laundry equipment that are now connected, why not a vape. 

~Hey Seri, energize my Volcano~

NTS, that sounds weirdly erotic - - pretend I didn't say that.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well we have reefers & laundry equipment that are now connected, why not a vape.
> 
> ~Hey Seri, energize my Volcano~
> 
> NTS, that sounds weirdly erotic - - pretend I didn't say that.


My first association isn't erotic so much as


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Mines pax 2 and not able to connect to phone, that IS why I got it.


You got it so it wouldn't connect to your phone?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> What's the point for having a phone connection? I'm serious, why?


Several reasons:
1) Firmware updates when there's an internet connection. All software has bugs and my device updated the moment it was connected.
2) A UI for precise temperature control to the degree.
3) Several custom modes that aren't available without the app. I use "efficiency" which gradually increases temp from 380 - 420.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Jul 26, 2018)

Long day today and I'll be back at it in 7 hours. I can't wait until my slow season for the farm and the family business. I just told the last renters I'm going to sell. I gave them 8 months to find something and be moving. I'm done with that squeaky wheel. Really enjoying the art and having to see hot naked girls as part of my job. I cannot believe how much ass and titty I've had to put up with....((poor me)) I guess that's just the price I have to pay to do this. Anyways, November things will get easier. As for now I'm off to bed. I have to get up excercise,drive up to water, meet some patients and be at the shop by 7:30 to open and set up. So I'll go to bed and watch some tv and most likely end up with around 4 hours of actual sleep. 



Night time PENIS!!!!!!!


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You got it so it wouldn't connect to your phone?


I want a car without nav too. Tucked in the head that way. Updates should not be predicted on bluetooth connectivity. The fine tuning controller was appealing but I'm just not that big on vaping, but maybe I need to get with the times.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 26, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Long day today and I'll be back at it in 7 hours. I can't wait until my slow season for the farm and the family business. I just told the last renters I'm going to sell. I gave them 8 months to find something and be moving. I'm done with that squeaky wheel. Really enjoying the art and having to see hot naked girls as part of my job. I cannot believe how much ass and titty I've had to put up with....((poor me)) I guess that's just the price I have to pay to do this. Anyways, November things will get easier. As for now I'm off to bed. I have to get up excercise,drive up to water, meet some patients and be at the shop by 7:30 to open and set up. So I'll go to bed and watch some tv and most likely end up with around 4 hours of actual sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Night time PENIS!!!!!!!


If buyer is investor they may want renters, could be something unless ca law doesn't allow?


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why?






One example, fwd to about 5 mins...


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> What's the point for having a phone connection? I'm serious, why?





Chunky Stool said:


> Several reasons:
> 1) Firmware updates when there's an internet connection. All software has bugs and my device updated the moment it was connected.
> 2) A UI for precise temperature control to the degree.
> 3) Several custom modes that aren't available without the app. I use "efficiency" which gradually increases temp from 380 - 420.


So apparently the robots have already taken over, I have a pax3. I don't like reading manuals, off to watch the video posted by @ANC , thanks.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 27, 2018)

Sitting at the gas station waiting to pump gas....... unbelievable how much harder the system hits when it's cool. Beating the fuck outta the quick stop glass.

 waking everybody up


Who needs coffee when theirs a crazy guy adjusting everyone's rear views with Bass.......pre dawn


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 27, 2018)

Just got to the shop to set up my brother for his first app. Then I'll be drawing a flower for my study today.


But first is my after breakfast dessert seen above.



Penis everyone.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Sitting at the gas station waiting to pump gas....... unbelievable how much harder the system hits when it's cool. Beating the fuck outta the quick stop glass.
> 
> waking everybody up
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Zima? they still make that disgusting shit?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Long day today and I'll be back at it in 7 hours. I can't wait until my slow season for the farm and the family business. I just told the last renters I'm going to sell. I gave them 8 months to find something and be moving. I'm done with that squeaky wheel. Really enjoying the art and having to see hot naked girls as part of my job. I cannot believe how much ass and titty I've had to put up with....((poor me)) I guess that's just the price I have to pay to do this. Anyways, November things will get easier. As for now I'm off to bed. I have to get up excercise,drive up to water, meet some patients and be at the shop by 7:30 to open and set up. So I'll go to bed and watch some tv and most likely end up with around 4 hours of actual sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Night time PENIS!!!!!!!


just wait till she wants a tatt


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just wait till she wants a tatt
> View attachment 4171896


Ever tattoo stretch marks???


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just wait till she wants a tatt
> View attachment 4171896


For every hot chick there's 10 guys. We had an odd lady in today. She wouldn't shut up for a second. Quiet at first and then started spilling her guts like we were Dr. Phil. When I say never shut up. I mean I was having trouble catching a breath just listening to her. She also had those glossy Vicodin eyes.......most likely why she couldn't shut up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> For every hot chick there's 10 guys. We had an odd lady in today. She wouldn't shut up for a second. Quiet at first and then started spilling her guts like we were Dr. Phil. When I say never shut up. I mean I was having trouble catching a breath just listening to her. She also had those glossy Vicodin eyes.......most likely why she couldn't shut up.


People can be very unpredictable when they have those eyes.



Speaking of Dr. Phil, I just can't resist.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 27, 2018)

Today was flower study..... Il do the same in color tomo.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4172114
> Today was flower study..... Il do the same in color tomo.


Hibiscus (and particularly the variegated) are absolutely beautiful.



BTW, check the leaves on your dwg, (your one cannabis plant is influencing your art).


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4172114
> Today was flower study..... Il do the same in color tomo.


 Palmy in flower ... truly a majestic beast


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hibiscus (and particularly the variegated) are absolutely beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 4172133
> 
> BTW, check the leaves on your dwg, (your one cannabis plant is influencing your art).


Much quicker than I thought.....nice work sir. I forgot most of you would know what the real leaves should look like..... I guess I'll save my speech for all of you missing it for another time. The flower was the study and the stem with pot leaves was 8 minutes of sketch to fuck with whoever missed em. Buuuuuuuut I see I'm going to have to hide a dick in something .....or just hide something to make it a bit more fun for me.


So pat yourself on the back and enjoy it......next time you may not be so lucky


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Palmy in flower ... truly a majestic beast


After considerable searching I found a teenage pic of Palmy.
Not so magnificent.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Much quicker than I thought.....nice work sir. I forgot most of you would know what the real leaves should look like..... I guess I'll save my speech for all of you missing it for another time. The flower was the study and the stem with pot leaves was 8 minutes of sketch to fuck with whoever missed em. Buuuuuuuut I see I'm going to have to hide a dick in something .....or just hide something to make it a bit more fun for me.
> 
> 
> So pat yourself on the back and enjoy it......next time you may not be so lucky


Where's Willy! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After considerable searching I found a teenage pic of Palmy.
> Not so magnificent.
> 
> View attachment 4172140


 That belongs in a notional thread called Growin in the Litterbox


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 27, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Where's Willy! I'm looking forward to it.


Now I have to do a where's Willy....for you anything 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After considerable searching I found a teenage pic of Palmy.
> Not so magnificent.
> 
> View attachment 4172140


Looks like it's growing in a fucking freezer pizza. Definitely the same dude growing that for sure.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> That belongs in a notional thread called Growin* (and curing)* in the Litterbox


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> That belongs in a notional thread called Growin in the Litterbox


Got that super stank cat piss 

((Wink))


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> That belongs in a notional thread called Growin in the Litterbox


No, it belongs in Inda's new thread about Stress & Recovery


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> No, it belongs in Inda's new thread about Stress & Recovery


I thought that's where the pic came from.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I thought that's where the pic came from.


LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I thought that's where the pic came from.


 Advanced Nutrients hired it as the Before model


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4172114
> Today was flower study..... Il do the same in color tomo.


It's got mites


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> It's got mites


 What's the tell?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After considerable searching I found a teenage pic of Palmy.
> Not so magnificent.
> 
> View attachment 4172140


That's what happens when you top dress with vomit.


----------



## lokie (Jul 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Much quicker than I thought.....nice work sir. I forgot most of you would know what the real leaves should look like..... I guess I'll save my speech for all of you missing it for another time. The flower was the study and the stem with pot leaves was 8 minutes of sketch to fuck with whoever missed em. Buuuuuuuut I see I'm going to have to hide a dick in something .....or just hide something to make it a bit more fun for me.
> 
> 
> So pat yourself on the back and enjoy it......next time you may not be so lucky


I have a hard time drawing stick figures.

I'm sure with your skills you could create "Plausible Deniability" using shadows and 
object placement to accomplish a "coincidental" optical illusion.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 27, 2018)

lokie said:


> I have a hard time drawing stick figures.
> 
> I'm sure with your skills you could create "Plausible Deniability" using shadows and
> object placement to accomplish a "coincidental" optical illusion.


I hid some dicks in a giant old school ship ......it had hella sails and wood grain, took me probably 40 hours of drawing time...... I hid dicks in the wood grain some naked chicks and one of the masts was a dick. Cleverly hidden in plain sight to where the beauty of the actual fine detail drew the eye away from the dick.......and the shear volume of wood grain hid the dicks as well. Painfully obvious to me but nobody ever pointed anything out until I mentioned them. I have naked chicks hidden in the wood grain of my tree on my leg. I'll post a pic some time.





Funny thing is......when I started to draw the ship I said to myself....Man that's a lot of wood grain........WOOD GRAIN........immediately thought of penis with wood......brings a whole new meaning to wood grain. I've drawn comical shit with wood grain....just tons of obvious dicks on a baseball bat......((wood grain))

Funny shit


----------



## lokie (Jul 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I hid some dicks in a giant old school ship ......it had hella sails and wood grain, took me probably 40 hours of drawing time...... I hid dicks in the wood grain some naked chicks and one of the masts was a dick. Cleverly hidden in plain sight to where the beauty of the actual fine detail drew the eye away from the dick.......and the shear volume of wood grain hid the dicks as well. Painfully obvious to me but nobody ever pointed anything out until I mentioned them. I have naked chicks hidden in the wood grain of my tree on my leg. I'll post a pic some time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dstroy (Jul 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After considerable searching I found a teenage pic of Palmy.
> Not so magnificent.
> 
> View attachment 4172140


Hahahahaha like someone threw a seed into peanutty sewage


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


LOL.........made smoke come out my nose.......hehe


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You will probably get a much better response starting a thread in the Auto section of the forum.
> Here ya go.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/f/auto-flowering-strains.127/


Thank you very much


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So I pulled some more boys this morning at my "friends" I was stoked to get the extra room. However once they were removed the girls just stuck there arms out like they had just got off a cramped bus.......((space filled)) FML
> 
> 
> I did however do a lil checking on the roots. I knew this already, but for sure I'm comfortable burying pots into pots 100%
> ...





Indacouch said:


> So I pulled some more boys this morning at my "friends" I was stoked to get the extra room. However once they were removed the girls just stuck there arms out like they had just got off a cramped bus.......((space filled)) FML
> 
> 
> I did however do a lil checking on the roots. I knew this already, but for sure I'm comfortable burying pots into pots 100%
> ...


Hmm...thats one of the most amazing things ive ever seen them do!!! Wow! Ive heard that these pots can just be peeled apart at that seam when you're done with them. Haven't tried yet, as I'm still using mine. This avoids transplant shock, ya?? If you dont have to remove the plant and ball, shaking her up, then there's not any stress...a stress free transplant...woah.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd take the shot. Never grew autos, but the yield will be better than what you won't get. Get some more experience and learn something new. Hell yeah, do it; my experience on CC is that you need some rain protection in Sept/Oct. Wet and still warm enough to enable mold to take off on the flowers


Yeah, they're very interesting plants, as I have always had a real fascination with the other two varieties of MJ most forget about, the Ruderalis and Afghanicus. Autos I have looked at get a decent yield, especially for my personal medical use. I just wish I could find a good Romulan Auto. About 8 weeks and she'd mature, have myself a little something to experiment with. Ill br buying some screen covers soon, the triangle shaped ones for patios.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 28, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Hahahahaha like someone threw a seed into peanutty sewage


Is tha lasagna?


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 28, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Hmm...thats one of the most amazing things ive ever seen them do!!! Wow! Ive heard that these pots can just be peeled apart at that seam when you're done with them. Haven't tried yet, as I'm still using mine. This avoids transplant shock, ya?? If you dont have to remove the plant and ball, shaking her up, then there's not any stress...a stress free transplant...woah.


Yes I reuse my pots. Just preasure wash them and stick em in the green house until next season. Gotta let them sit for a bit for the roots to get brittle before pulling them apart. I toss the roots into a compost pile and that's it. The transplant factor is my whole reason for trying this. When I was younger I'd always end up with plants in flower that needed more soil. Obviously that's a no no to transplant in flower .....but adding dirt to the already existing dirt was a much better option. So it's a trick I was using in flower if needed. Then one season I decided to try it on vegging plants in full on growth mode. I've noticed begging plants will just continue to grow when more dirt is added. When I transplant the traditional way of pulling the root ball etc etc......The growth would slow for a bit and then continue.....so it works great .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Yes I reuse my pots. Just preasure wash them and stick em in the green house until next season. Gotta let them sit for a bit for the roots to get brittle before pulling them apart. I toss the roots into a compost pile and that's it. The transplant factor is my whole reason for trying this. When I was younger I'd always end up with plants in flower that needed more soil. Obviously that's a no no to transplant in flower .....but adding dirt to the already existing dirt was a much better option. So it's a trick I was using in flower if needed. Then one season I decided to try it on vegging plants in full on growth mode. I've noticed begging plants will just continue to grow when more dirt is added. When I transplant the traditional way of pulling the root ball etc etc......The growth would slow for a bit and then continue.....so it works great .


The top generally matches the bottom, which is why some people say bigger pot = bigger plant, which is true to a point. 
But IMO it really boils down to root mass and structure. Cloth pots air prune root tips, which prevents swirling, so root density improves throughout the growing medium. 

One of my tricks to keep from running out pot capacity during flower is to let them overgrow a bit on top, then trim the living shit out of them a week or two before flower. 
That way you know the extra capacity is already there and the plant can stretch, no problem-o. 

It's best to trim a little on each plant every day and stretch it out over several days to prevent shock. 
Hell, I've cut branches off that were so big I sprayed the stumps with that black shit that's made for trees. (Liquid asphalt?) 
Looks like crap, but I've already lost one plant to a mold infection on the main stem and I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 28, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Is tha lasagna?


do you want to eat it?


----------



## dstroy (Jul 28, 2018)

What’s up nuggets? Smokin some humble pie


----------



## Bareback (Jul 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Much quicker than I thought.....nice work sir. I forgot most of you would know what the real leaves should look like..... I guess I'll save my speech for all of you missing it for another time. The flower was the study and the stem with pot leaves was 8 minutes of sketch to fuck with whoever missed em. Buuuuuuuut I see I'm going to have to hide a dick in something .....or just hide something to make it a bit more fun for me.
> 
> 
> So pat yourself on the back and enjoy it......next time you may not be so lucky


A sip and strokes ,........ was supposed to be a majestic beast but judge for yourself.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After considerable searching I found a teenage pic of Palmy.
> Not so magnificent.
> 
> View attachment 4172140


i think it looks like very old cornedbeef hash....

we should have a contest, everyone guesses, then people get to vote on which guess is better


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> A sip and strokes ,........ was supposed to be a majestic beast but judge for yourself.


why the long face ... ??


----------



## Bareback (Jul 28, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> why the long face ... ??


My daughter painted that and sent me a pic, she said " I painted it for my boyfriend but he won't let me hang it up " I told her he took it as if she was calling him a dick head. Subconsciously of course.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 28, 2018)

cowboy walks into a bar. there's a horse standing next to the bar, with a rail around him. a sign hanging off the rail say "make the horse laugh, drink free for a night." the cowboy walks over to the horse, whispers in his ear, and the horse laughs it's ass off.
he walks over to the bar, where the bar tender promptly pays off. after a couple night's sleeping it off, the cowboy returns, but discovers that the sign has been changed. it now says "make the horse cry, drink free for a night"...he smiles at the bartender, whispers something in the horses ear, turns his back, shows the horse something, and the horse starts to cry, miserably. he fiddles around with his back turned for a minute, then goes up to the bar. the bartender says " ok, you get to drink free tonight, but i have to know, how did you get him to laugh, AND cry?"
the cowboy tells him "the first time, i told him my dick was twice as big as his. this time, i showed him"


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> cowboy walks into a bar. there's a horse standing next to the bar, with a rail around him. a sign hanging off the rail say "make the horse laugh, drink free for a night." the cowboy walks over to the horse, whispers in his ear, and the horse laughs it's ass off.
> he walks over to the bar, where the bar tender promptly pays off. after a couple night's sleeping it off, the cowboy returns, but discovers that the sign has been changed. it now says "make the horse cry, drink free for a night"...he smiles at the bartender, whispers something in the horses ear, turns his back, shows the horse something, and the horse starts to cry, miserably. he fiddles around with his back turned for a minute, then goes up to the bar. the bartender says " ok, you get to drink free tonight, but i have to know, how did you get him to laugh, AND cry?"
> the cowboy tells him "the first time, i told him my dick was twice as big as his. this time, i showed him"


Anticlimactic much? Jeez lol


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 28, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Anticlimactic much? Jeez lol


I still don't like you and asked you not to follow me. Like I said only room for one Jack.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I still don't like you and asked you not to follow me. Like I said only room for one Jack.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I still don't like you and asked you not to follow me. Like I said only room for one Jack.


Then get out, because this is my territory now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2018)

Nothing makes a person employable like a giant "FUCK OFF" throat tattoo.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 28, 2018)

Hahahaha


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 28, 2018)

Long day again today. Just getting into bed now to sleep a few hours before repaeating it again. Luckily it's a half day at the shop tomorrow. Im just going to set up and break down one app for my brother. During the session I'll be getting my piano stencil for my leg tatt. Im thinking about doing it this coming week. I gotta get it out of the way. Even though it was a busy day I did work on some sketching a bit. 

Took these pics as I worked on it throughout the day.
 
I'm Guna throw some color at it and tighten it up. I'll post pics of that to.


Good night my nugger's 


PENISES all around.......on the house tonight folks.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Long day again today. Just getting into bed now to sleep a few hours before repaeating it again. Luckily it's a half day at the shop tomorrow. Im just going to set up and break down one app for my brother. During the session I'll be getting my piano stencil for my leg tatt. Im thinking about doing it this coming week. I gotta get it out of the way. Even though it was a busy day I did work on some sketching a bit.
> 
> Took these pics as I worked on it throughout the day.
> View attachment 4172673
> ...


 Man if I still had my bike, I'd have you paint it


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 29, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Man if I still had my bike, I'd have you paint it


I could see it now Bear......A giant penis penetrating the gas tank full hole. Which would be painted like a vagina,mouth,or butthole,your choice........and my majestic fuck from front to back........sorry if I scared you reading your mind like that.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 29, 2018)

Blast from the past

 
Those leaf tips aren't toasted I promise


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 29, 2018)

Just got done with my very first customer. He actually looked just like Tom Cruise. He asked me if I had anything subtle with clean lines. I actually decided to free hand it. I think it's good for my first one. I couldn't really do much with him wanting subtle......but I did what I could.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2018)

finally got my stuff back. Washed them and clean them. Ready for next season.

new soil is cooking just fine too. Watering day for it. Now I got a window regulator to take a look at. And the pool is calling my name for a cleaning. Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4173126 finally got my stuff back. Washed them and clean them. Ready for next season.
> 
> new soil is cooking just fine too. Watering day for it. Now I got a window regulator to take a look at. And the pool is calling my name for a cleaning. Hope everyone had a good day.


Don't tell my husband but I put all my pots through the dishwasher, god damn I love that dishwasher.


----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2018)

My wife doesn't know any better, I stick anything in the dishwasher.... It is really good for cleaning kid's rubber shoes.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> My wife doesn't know any better, I stick anything in the dishwasher.... It is really good for cleaning kid's rubber shoes.


As if I haven't put my Reefs through it! Didn't even rust my Thirst Quenching technology.





Mine are the all neoprene variety


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2018)

ANC said:


>


very true


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Don't tell my husband but I put all my pots through the dishwasher, god damn I love that dishwasher.


Hmmm, the dishwasher you say? Now why didn't I think of that. 
I spent a good hour outside sweating my tits off hosing down my pots on the lawn 

I have been known the throw my UA slides in there a time or two


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hmmm, the dishwasher you say? Now why didn't I think of that.
> I spent a good hour outside sweating my tits off hosing down my pots on the lawn
> 
> I have been known the throw my UA slides in there a time or two


It's crazy hot here. Thank god for my dishwasher otherwise my pots would only be washed in the winter. I knock out the dirt and pop them in. Any retained salts are gone!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 30, 2018)

The dishwasher really is a genius idea. When I ran DTW the salt build up never really came off with just the hose. I always needed a scrub brush too.
I can remember battling mites a couple yrs ago and always wondered if I was truly getting them all with the hose since in took a couple applications of Green Cleaner and Floramite to really eradicate them. Those insidious little pricks can surely hide up under the rim and survive the hose...but no way could they make it through a cycle in the dishwasher.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 30, 2018)

SO high on my DJ Short's Blueberry tonight, it really is the all-around nicest smoke I've had. Looked in the room tonight right before lights out to say goodnight to the ladies. I smiled at them and they seemed to smile back...


----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2018)

I don't know how we got by without the dishwasher for so long... it brought an end to so many arguments over who needs to wash the dishes... In fact I just switched mine on just now so there will be clean shit by the time my wife gets home.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 30, 2018)

Me: what you doin up there?!
Tuxedos: wha


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4173422
> Me: what you doin up there?!
> Tuxedos: wha


How sweet of you to put a hammock up for them!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4173422
> Me: what you doin up there?!
> Tuxedos: wha


Those cats are high


----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2018)

Bet it was all the edibles


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 30, 2018)

Just got to the shop from Fuck Farms. Bought a huge TV and a swing mount for the shop.......






What!!!!!!!, its for the customers.....





Dish guy will be here tomorrow....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Don't tell my husband but I put all my pots through the dishwasher, god damn I love that dishwasher.


Zero cleanup with grow bags...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Zero cleanup with grow bags...


Thanks, I had a terrible time with them. My small 2 gallon plastic pots on the dtw table are working.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 30, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4173422
> Me: what you doin up there?!
> Tuxedos: wha


Took me a minute to see the cats, beautiful garden..


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 30, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Took me a minute to see the cats, beautiful garden..


If you zoom in you can see all the big juicy grasshoppers i am breeding
Thankfully they are growing faster then they can eat.
Once the mums start I will see maybe a handful of them. Theu dont like mums thankfully


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> If you zoom in you can see all the big juicy grasshoppers i am breeding
> Thankfully they are growing faster then they can eat.
> Once the mums start I will see maybe a handful of them. Theu dont like mums thankfully


 whoa I didn't see them 'til I zoomed in ... that's a lot of insect steak on the hoof


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> whoa I didn't see them 'til I zoomed in ... that's a lot of insect steak on the hoof


 
Hmmm....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4173504
> Hmmm....


So maybe your cats want to play with the grasshoppers, OH!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4173422
> Me: what you doin up there?!
> Tuxedos: wha


beautiful garden D


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 30, 2018)

Very very strong indica. The last purp I had was picked way too early. This bitch is right on the money.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2018)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 4173512 View attachment 4173513
> 
> 
> Very very strong indica. The last purp I had was picked way too early. This bitch is right on the money.


Beautiful and the trim is magnificent! Good to see you.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4173504
> Hmmm....


invite les stroud and bear grylls over, they'll wipe em all out as an appetizer


----------



## ANC (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## dstroy (Jul 31, 2018)

After doing this a few times now, I can definitely recommend using sous vide to decarb (zero smell) and boil off alcohol (alcohol smell, no “product” smell)

I wish I had a separatory funnel because I’d hot wash this with saturated saltwater. Guess I could use a bag or something but I’m not dealing with large batch quantities. Takes a few hours.

The taste is good, better than the iso RSO I’ve had, and better than the butter I made. Like a nutty dirt taste, only slightly bitter at the end for like 5 secs.

I can do up 10 gallon water baths, or enough to decarb idk like a shitload of vacuum packed shit, (y’all know how small it gets when you vacuum pack it). I just have this 12 qt container and do 1# decarb at a time.

The RSO really helped the muscle spasms my wife gets.

I guess this goes without saying but the oil is different strain to strain.

It’s super fuckin stronk.

  







PS I checked and they say the color of the liquid will turn the novelty white syringe penises black but doesn’t make them any bigger. Example to follow

 


pps penis


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 31, 2018)

Morning everyone. Today I'm designing a traditional style pin up tattoo for a guy. He wants an American flag with some car related stuff involved. Kind of a broad list of things. Traditional is somewhat difficult for me because it's hard for me to do simplicity, and bold simple lines are the easiest to mess up imo. When I'm doing skulls for instance. The shading isn't as hard as those super bold clean lines. The guy is seriously into the traditional slap style tattoo look. So we will see how it goes I guess. I can tell if it's off at all he will have something to say. 


I like the realism art more than traditional. However it's good to learn everything I guess. I'm thinking of a sexy pin up girl with the old school crossed piston logo. Throw an American flag in the back drop and maybe a few stars. The thing is it has to be simple but bold. Traditional almost reminds me of drawing cartoons or even coloring books for kids.

I'll show you guys what I create. K back to work after I finish my smoke.




Art Penis everyone.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> ......snip.....
> 
> I'll show you guys what I create. K back to work after I finish my smoke.
> 
> ...


Jesus, I read this as, "K back to work after I finish my stroke."


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 31, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Morning everyone. Today I'm designing a traditional style pin up tattoo for a guy. He wants an American flag with some car related stuff involved. Kind of a broad list of things. Traditional is somewhat difficult for me because it's hard for me to do simplicity, and bold simple lines are the easiest to mess up imo. When I'm doing skulls for instance. The shading isn't as hard as those super bold clean lines. The guy is seriously into the traditional slap style tattoo look. So we will see how it goes I guess. I can tell if it's off at all he will have something to say.
> 
> 
> I like the realism art more than traditional. However it's good to learn everything I guess. I'm thinking of a sexy pin up girl with the old school crossed piston logo. Throw an American flag in the back drop and maybe a few stars. The thing is it has to be simple but bold. Traditional almost reminds me of drawing cartoons or even coloring books for kids.
> ...


I've heard this is best way to practice simple bold lines.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've heard this is best way to practice simple bold lines.


One of many reasons why Steve-O quit drinking...


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 31, 2018)

So this is what I came up with 

 

I threw color in real quick at the end of the day. The actual colors of the tattoo will be different. I'm thinking no flowers and red and black for the outfit. The guy may also have different ideas. I bought myself a nice felt tip liner so I don't smudge like I did on this one.

 

Penis everyone.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 31, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So this is what I came up with
> 
> View attachment 4174222
> 
> ...



She needs an Adams apple, .....you know for that hidden penis effect.

Your welcome


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 1, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So this is what I came up with
> 
> View attachment 4174222
> 
> ...


Nice, reminds me of the WWII age of airplane nose art


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 1, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Nice, reminds me of the WWII age of airplane nose art


That's that traditional style. I looked at a bunch of those for reference before I started. 











Morning everyone, busy as ever and I'm not Guna slow down for a few months. My tomatoes are doing great and starting to really show. I finished up my watering and now I'm grabbing some goodies at the store and heading to the shop. 




Breakfast penis......2 eggs hehe


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 1, 2018)

So today's study is roses. I also have to incorporate a past study into it. The obvious thing is a bright red rose with a deep dark skull and some fill....... I did think about a pin up girl with a rose for a vagina.....but since my study for the day is a rose. I should probably do it a bit bigger than a 'gina'

I will be doing the 44 penis logo soon though.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 1, 2018)

Sour Diesel, day 51 from flip
 

Frost level is low. Temps are a little higher than normal.
 
SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 2, 2018)

Didn't have time to post today. Had to feed all the girls and then straight to the shop for a long day. I did have another lighter stolen from me at the shop. I try to be nice and leave a community lighter for everyone to use......but this one mother fucker feels the need to take em. I'm really starting to figure homeboy out and he won't be at the shop too much longer for sure. I'll explain more about it when I have more time. So i bought another lighter and



Two part epoxy .....take that one fuck face. That shit is literally part of that table now. Still, I was nice enough to leave it workable. I wouldn't be surprised if the whole table disappears. Homeboy is a clepto....... well back to bed now. I left the shop an hour early cause momma had a doc app today. Luckily Chunker was tired and slept on the recliner with me while lil India played video games. Momma got home and sent me to bed early. I just woke up to shit,shower and procrastinate about shaving real quick. Figured I'd post while I tackled the first of those three. Good to get some decent hours of sleep though. I've been at it 7 days a week with no break and very little sleep lately. Constantly feeling like I'm on E. I'm off to shower and recharge my batteries. Talk to all of you tomorrow.


Night time sleepy penis everyone......night


Oh, I have been throwing some sick art down as well as doing some shading on big pieces my brothers working on. Getting more and more familiar with it. I did see some very stretchy boobs today. Reminded me of putting a battery in a tube sock to beat my older brothers with as a kid. Oddly I still felt the need to stare at the nipples........((shrugg))


Night guys/gals


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 3, 2018)

So I've got my first app next weds. Just filling in some outline that's already there. It's a whole sleeve 90% done, except a few flowers and some leaves up on the shoulder. I'm not to concerned since there's no line work at all......but I'm still Guna have to take a chill pill to do it for sure. I'm already feeling like Wednesday is tomorrow ....lol

She's a cool older lady.....She literally knows I've barely done anything.... said she wants to be my first......I'm sure the 50% discount had something to do with it to though.


A few days ago a guy was in here trying to get a discount on a face tat......people are fucking strange


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2018)

glad your enjoying what your doing man......

yeah people are strange......didn't the "doors" sing that.....kinda true in way


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So I've got my first app next weds. Just filling in some outline that's already there. It's a whole sleeve 90% done, except a few flowers and some leaves up on the shoulder. I'm not to concerned since there's no line work at all......but I'm still Guna have to take a chill pill to do it for sure. I'm already feeling like Wednesday is tomorrow ....lol
> 
> She's a cool older lady.....She literally knows I've barely done anything.... said she wants to be my first......I'm sure the 50% discount had something to do with it to though.
> 
> ...


damn, you let the perfect canvas for the 44 dick tatt walk out the door


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> damn, you let the perfect canvas for the 44 dick tatt walk out the door


He wasn't worthy of such a sacred piece Roger..... a simple stick figure dick ......maybe


Not the FO FO


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 3, 2018)

Well time for bed......long day today of gardening morning and night then the shop inbetween. Tomorrow I'm going to start on my upper leg tattoo on myself.....I'm going to do a side facing skull with some brass knuckles stuck in the top of the head and a silhouette of an assault rifle and possibly a granade. Probably just going to get the skull laid in tomorrow. Maybe not even the whole thing......will see how difficult it is to tattoo myself.

This is a rough sketch I did of the skull I'm doing ......I left the top of the head basic because I'll be adding in the brass knuckles and other shit later......going for that realism kinda look. I don't like traditional skulls personally.

 

Not bad for a mechanical pencil....lol 

I cut out some scale size brass knuckles so I could use a light to cast the right shadow when I add them in...I want the shading of the knuckles to match the same light angle on the skull I free handed...I decided to wait until the skull is on my leg to add them in......but I may add the rough shape in real quick before I start in the morning.


Either way it should be interesting to say the least.


Night time penis everyone.

Good night guys/gals


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Well time for bed......long day today of gardening morning and night then the shop inbetween. Tomorrow I'm going to start on my upper leg tattoo on myself.....I'm going to do a side facing skull with some brass knuckles stuck in the top of the head and a silhouette of an assault rifle and possibly a granade. Probably just going to get the skull laid in tomorrow. Maybe not even the whole thing......will see how difficult it is to tattoo myself.
> 
> This is a rough sketch I did of the skull I'm doing ......I left the top of the head basic because I'll be adding in the brass knuckles and other shit later......going for that realism kinda look. I don't like traditional skulls personally.
> 
> ...


That's amazingly nice, so why do I think it's going to look like this?


----------



## dangledo (Aug 4, 2018)

Looks real good like, indacouch.

A man of many talents

Morning fuckers

Bftp.


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Aug 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That's amazingly nice, so why do I think it's going to look like this?


God that's beautiful........so artistic

I feel defeated just looking at that.........what skull









(Bow)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 4, 2018)

be careful, don't want to lose important things, could cost you 17 bucks


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After considerable searching I found a teenage pic of Palmy.
> Not so magnificent.
> 
> View attachment 4172140


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 4, 2018)

Got a good chunk done on myself....first tattoo ever and done upside down......what a bitch lol


Can't wait to go in and bring it to life after it heals now.....got all my references in though.


Penis


----------



## dangledo (Aug 5, 2018)

Bftp


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Bftp
> 
> View attachment 4176382


Nice!


----------



## dangledo (Aug 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Nice!


Thanks!

Whats up you gonna toss anything on the smoker today? 

Ribs are on sale today. Gonna slab up later. 

Thinking a mustard and savory sauce


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Whats up you gonna toss anything on the smoker today?
> 
> ...


I have a nice brisket in the fridge for my son's birthday. Today I'm considering walking down to the local Mariscos restaurant for brunch and bottomless margaritas then staggering home. You going to go out or stay close to home?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Bftp
> 
> View attachment 4176382


 The strain name sounds like a toddler trying to sneak a burp


----------



## dangledo (Aug 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I have a nice brisket in the fridge for my son's birthday. Today I'm considering walking down to the local Mariscos restaurant for brunch and bottomless margaritas then staggering home. You going to go out or stay close to home?


Hanging in the garage today. Enjoying having the family back. Little dude will hang in the swing (in garage too) for hours just watching. Wife gonna hit someone's pool I'm sure. Too hungover last weekend to enjoy outside much, just cooked for myself. 




cannabineer said:


> The strain name sounds like a toddler trying to sneak a burp


My son named it! Ha


No, my abbreviation for -blast from the past-


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Hanging in the garage today. Enjoying having the family back. Little dude will hang in the swing (in garage too) for hours just watching. Wife gonna hit someone's pool I'm sure. Too hungover last weekend to enjoy outside much, just cooked for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think those days are the best days of life, enjoy it.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I think those days are the best days of life, enjoy it.


Indeed. Got my homemade swamp cooler in front of the fan. Ice cold cheap beer. And a recliner. May sneak in a nap.

If I can only rig something to keep him swinging. Hmmm


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 5, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Indeed. Got my homemade swamp cooler in front of the fan. Ice cold cheap beer. And a recliner. May sneak in a nap.
> 
> If I can only rig something to keep him swinging. Hmmm


put the big fan on him, he'll swing, twist, do all kinds of shit, and he won't get overheated doing it


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> put the big fan on him, he'll swing, twist, do all kinds of shit, and he won't get overheated doing it


LOL clever


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 5, 2018)

courtesy of lazy dog babysitting, a subsidiary of lazy dog industries


----------



## dangledo (Aug 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> put the big fan on him, he'll swing, twist, do all kinds of shit, and he won't get overheated doing it


I like it. Maybe I fasten up something to catch the wind get him really moving lol

He goes ape shit when I pull him back really far. Loves it.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 6, 2018)

Morning everyone. Today is a gardening day. I had to take a day away from the shop to get my girls ready for there most important phase. So today I'll be mixing up some good top soil for flower and topping all the pots off. Then I'll be moving everyone around to clean skirts and get them all supported. They are stacking up some nice hairs. Gotta give them everything they need for this next very important phase of life.



Penis everyone...... oh did I mention the inner thigh hurts like a motherfucker after tattooed for 7 hours straight.......well it does, and having a 1 year old that feels the need to slap,kick or attempt to rub it off doesn't help...... fucking tender isn't even the word guys. Still can't wait to get back in there and shade it to life though.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Morning everyone. Today is a gardening day. I had to take a day away from the shop to get my girls ready for there most important phase. So today I'll be mixing up some good top soil for flower and topping all the pots off. Then I'll be moving everyone around to clean skirts and get them all supported. They are stacking up some nice hairs. Gotta give them everything they need for this next very important phase of life.
> 
> 
> 
> Penis everyone...... oh did I mention the inner thigh hurts like a motherfucker after tattooed for 7 hours straight.......well it does, and having a 1 year old that feels the need to slap,kick or attempt to rub it off doesn't help...... fucking tender isn't even the word guys. Still can't wait to get back in there and shade it to life though.



May sun rise cast a mighty penis shadow over the valley of your labor.

Bareback



I can't draw for shit so I'm working on my poetry......


----------



## dangledo (Aug 6, 2018)

Melted a bit with light with a light press from my finger. Just ordered the 150 micron replacement screen this one getting worn out.


----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2018)

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-45087070
Think you're too old for moshing? Then spare a thought for the two elderly gentlemen who escaped from a German care home and were found at a heavy metal music festival.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-45087070
> Think you're too old for moshing? Then spare a thought for the two elderly gentlemen who escaped from a German care home and were found at a heavy metal music festival.


That's cool, next year the festival should sponsor them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That's cool, next year the festival should sponsor them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-45087070
> Think you're too old for moshing? Then spare a thought for the two elderly gentlemen who escaped from a German care home and were found at a heavy metal music festival.


that's classic, good for them


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 6, 2018)

Day 56 since flip to 10/14, Sour Deisel. it's definitely safe to say penis...

 

Penis

SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 7, 2018)

who needs a swiffer?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 7, 2018)

Morning everyone.......just got to the shop. I'm designing a Native American tribal tat. 

Penis .....


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 7, 2018)

Hey morning everyone, I'm off to the office...literally.....I sell health, property & liability, workers comp, and payroll services to companies all over the nation. You know, the fun stuff till I get my History Degree. 

Take it easy all ! Check my grow journal too so i can get feedback.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm excited,
got lots of stuff coming from atlas scientific and ebay and amazon
to make a "reservoir controller" or whatever they're called
ph up/down, mix n add nutrient concentrate
totalize the quantity of water entering the system
it's gonna have wifi and be cloud enabled so I can adjust shit when I'm out of the house or be alerted to problems just like with my other controller

I was really surprised with how expensive the existing solutions were.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 7, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Day 56 since flip to 10/14, Sour Deisel. it's definitely safe to say penis...
> 
> View attachment 4177246
> 
> ...


That's sweet.....

Do you go straight to 10/14 from flip or gradually ? And is that strain specific ? 

I have been wanting to do so experimenting with light reduction , I have a sativa that just doesn't want to finish. It usually runs 12/14 weeks and starts foxtailing and throwing nanners. So last year I ran it at the end of the season and I got to thinking that light reduction might help. IDK I was just looking for your opinion, the seed was a Mexican supposed landrace sativa, it is a heavy producer with a good day time, working high, and that's why I keep running it. Plus I really want to figure it out, I mean really understand what it wants and how to make it reach it's full potential.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 7, 2018)

Bareback said:


> That's sweet.....
> 
> Do you go straight to 10/14 from flip or gradually ? And is that strain specific ?
> 
> I have been wanting to do so experimenting with light reduction , I have a sativa that just doesn't want to finish. It usually runs 12/14 weeks and starts foxtailing and throwing nanners. So last year I ran it at the end of the season and I got to thinking that light reduction might help. IDK I was just looking for your opinion, the seed was a Mexican supposed landrace sativa, it is a heavy producer with a good day time, working high, and that's why I keep running it. Plus I really want to figure it out, I mean really understand what it wants and how to make it reach it's full potential.


All strains flower under 10/14. With LED and shortened light cycle I think I'm finishing about a week earlier than normal?.
I also veg with a shorter than normal... I run 16/8.
I haven't experienced any ill effects and I don't think yield has suffered any.

One of our members here is running 8/16 for flowering a little less yield but he's finishing pretty damn quick. He was my motivation to shorten my cycles.

Oh and I drop right into 10/14
SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 7, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Hey morning everyone, I'm off to the office...literally.....I sell health, property & liability, workers comp, and payroll services to companies all over the nation. You know, the fun stuff till I get my History Degree.
> 
> Take it easy all ! Check my grow journal too so i can get feedback.


put a link to your journal in your sig


----------



## Bareback (Aug 7, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Hey morning everyone, I'm off to the office...literally.....I sell health, property & liability, workers comp, and payroll services to companies all over the nation. You know, the fun stuff till I get my History Degree.
> 
> Take it easy all ! Check my grow journal too so i can get feedback.


Here is some feedback...... I can't get into your journal. No permission....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2018)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 4176907
> Melted a bit with light with a light press from my finger. Just ordered the 150 micron replacement screen this one getting worn out.
> View attachment 4176914


That is simply gorgeous


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 7, 2018)

Just got home from another day of gardening,tattoo shop and keeping the patients happy........pretty amazing how much money can be made doing things we love......even crazier how fast it stacks up when there's no time to spend it. So tomorrow is my first legit appointment at the shop. I'm finishing a pre existing sleeve on a lady. Luckily the previous artist sucked giant testicles at art.....so all I have to do is match his shit and color it all to match.....it will be interesting to see if I can do it seemlessly. I don't see it being a problem since the guy literally used black outline for every fucking part. Reminds me of a coloring book. I guess as long as the lady is happy that's all that matters. The tomatoes are gorgeous and really appreciated all the attention they got yesterday. I'd say it's about a 9ft tall even canopy. Those are the tiny ones in the Annie house






Penises all around folks


----------



## dangledo (Aug 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> That is simply gorgeous


Thank you sir


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2018)

I really new to quit sifting through this batch........but it's turning out some amazing things.....can't wait till this new season....so i can test these out.....


----------



## lokie (Aug 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> I really new to quit sifting through this batch........but it's turning out some amazing things.....can't wait till this new season....so i can test these out.....
> View attachment 4177856


I like Norman's work.

As a kid our table looked a lot like this


As an adult my table looks more like this.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2018)

lokie said:


> I like Norman's work.
> 
> As a kid our table looked a lot like this
> View attachment 4177872
> ...


i do too, he was a awesome illustrator....i found that plate at a garage sale, figured i would use it for change....but i regress it didn't work that way.....i have a few other prints of his works in storage.....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2018)

lokie said:


> I like Norman's work.
> 
> As a kid our table looked a lot like this
> View attachment 4177872
> ...


In my childhood memories our table looked like the former. In retrospect it was a lot more like


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> In my childhood memories our table looked like the former. In retrospect it was a lot more like


the girls?.....how much for the women?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the girls?.....how much for the women?


You got it.


----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> I really new to quit sifting through this batch........but it's turning out some amazing things.....can't wait till this new season....so i can test these out.....
> View attachment 4177856


Still my favourite way of finding worthwhile seeds, smoking the momma flower.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Here is some feedback...... I can't get into your journal. No permission....


Ok your the 3rd person... working on it.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 9, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Ok your the 3rd person... working on it.


Try following us, it might work IDK.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2018)

only yankees consider missouri-ites...-ans? hillbillies, those of us from further south just consider them yankees that live on the border


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


could be worse, you could be considered a redneck....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> only yankees consider missouri-ites...-ans? hillbillies, those of us from further south just consider the yankees that live on the border


Lol.
The Mrs. is a Coon-Ass from Louisiana way down where salt water meets fresh & they refer to everyone north of NOLA as Yankees.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol.
> The Mrs. is a Coon-Ass from Louisiana way down where salt water meets fresh & they refer to everyone north of NOLA as Yankees.


It's all relative


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's all relative


in Louisiana it sure is....second cousins are safe.....


----------



## Bareback (Aug 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> in Louisiana it sure is....second cousins are safe.....


What....when did they make that a rule....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's all relative


Too true - everyone down there is related some kinda way.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2018)

hey don't leave out OL Miss in that realm.....


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> only yankees consider missouri-ites...-ans? hillbillies, those of us from further south just consider them yankees that live on the border


Mod says we have to both be following one another. Thats a third party entity within RIU, so its rules are different. Since thats the case, I started a new Grow Journal inside the Forums list under Grow Journals, "Bubba K", so everyone who is a member can view it there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Mod says we have to both be following one another. Thats a third party entity within RIU, so its rules are different. Since thats the case, I started a new Grow Journal inside the Forums list under Grow Journals, "Bubba K", so everyone who is a member can view it there.


you still have to make it public, says i don't have rights to look at it now


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 10, 2018)

What's up my nuggers......I've been busy as a mofo.....hope you guys have been keeping this place clean and obiding by TOS like usual.


You'll be happy to know I still find time to touch myself inapropriately.


Penis


----------



## Bareback (Aug 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> What's up my nuggers......I've been busy as a mofo.....hope you guys have been keeping this place clean and obiding by TOS like usual.
> 
> 
> You'll be happy to know I still find time to touch myself inapropriately.
> ...


Friday penis my nugger...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2018)

well lets get to it, then


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well lets get to it, then
> View attachment 4178857


already there...fresh cup of coffee....then i have to go into town to help out a friend......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> already there...fresh cup of coffee....then i have to go into town to help out a friend......


i have to smoke wings, and clean out my truck, if it doesn't piss down rain all day, which is a distinct possibility.
once i have that done, i have to smoke some excess weed, dispose of a 1/2 gram or so of hash, and play a game....
i'll try to get to all of it, but i'm getting old, may end up only disposing of a 1/4 gram of hash


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have to smoke wings, and clean out my truck, if it doesn't piss down rain all day, which is a distinct possibility.
> once i have that done, i have to smoke some excess weed, dispose of a 1/2 gram or so of hash, and play a game....
> i'll try to get to all of it, but i'm getting old, may end up only disposing of a 1/4 gram of hash


wife last night is trying to talk me into going down to the coast for fresh shrimp, blue crab.

then a buddy last night came over told me that one of the counties is giving out $10 per tail of wild pig, course i use that for fresh sausage and stuff......

decision decisions.....

between me and you, rather see the wife in her new bathing suit.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> wife last night is trying to talk me into going down to the coast for fresh shrimp, blue crab.
> 
> then a buddy last night came over told me that one of the counties is giving out $10 per tail of wild pig, course i use that for fresh sausage and stuff......
> 
> ...


go down the coast today, then go shooting pigs tomorrow


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> go down the coast today, then go shooting pigs tomorrow


wish it were that easy...lol....2 different directions there......

plus the power company wants there money for some reason.....greedy bastards.....got work today, and a little tomorrow......after that...well......


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> wife last night is trying to talk me into going down to the coast for fresh shrimp, blue crab.
> 
> then a buddy last night came over told me that one of the counties is giving out $10 per tail of wild pig, course i use that for fresh sausage and stuff......
> 
> ...


My step-uncle is a registered wildlife manager and he gets contracts to kill problem deer from farms at night, I've been on this shoots many times, I usually get a hourly pay check from the government plus a cash bonus from the farmer and sometimes sell the deer to processors and give a few away of course. It's fun and can be profitable but mostly fun.

And they're is a bounty on coyote here too but I have got in on it yet, as you have to register for the permit and stuff. What is the deal with the pigs do you have to register and can you keep the pig, since your only turning in the tail.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you still have to make it public, says i don't have rights to look at it now


I just updated it to say "all visitors" so when you get another chance, you mind?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 10, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> I just updated it to say "all visitors" so when you get another chance, you mind?


Now it seems like your just fucking with me. You don't actually have a journal do you.... not funny man not funny


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> I just updated it to say "all visitors" so when you get another chance, you mind?


*Rollitup - Error*

You don't have permission to view Jack Kilgore Grow Journal


----------



## dstroy (Aug 11, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> What's up my nuggers......I've been busy as a mofo.....hope you guys have been keeping this place clean and obiding by TOS like usual.
> 
> 
> You'll be happy to know I still find time to touch myself inapropriately.
> ...
















PS I googled tittysprinkles and it wasn’t funny pictures of cats, just tits covered in sprinkles.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 11, 2018)

This is what I got done yesterday, only had a couple hours so I just printed out some templates and cut all the holes I know the dimensions for.

 

Then I mounted the largest components to get a better idea of where I want stuff to go. Even though I modeled it some of the dimensions for some of the parts are off a bit so it all needs to be test fit.

 

Won’t be able to work on it today


----------



## ANC (Aug 11, 2018)

Love the invisible wires.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 11, 2018)

dstroy said:


> This is what I got done yesterday, only had a couple hours so I just printed out some templates and cut all the holes I know the dimensions for.
> 
> View attachment 4179227
> 
> ...


10A of 12v not enough? Why 2 12v power supplies?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> What is the deal with the pigs do you have to register and can you keep the pig, since your only turning in the tail.


In my area we don't have to register, the one thing we do, do is we have to notify the game wardens of what we are doing....kinda goes like this.

Once the red flag is up, we contact to local vets, feed shops and send out flyer to let them know that if they have a problem they can contact us. Once we are contacted, we setup a date to be there, we advise the land owner to get in contact with the local game warden in the area, usually they are pretty nice. Once we meet the land owner and game warden to get access to the property this way it lets them know we are gonna be on the property hunting and setting up traps. If we get kills, and most of the time we do, we notify the warden, they give us tickets to turn it, then we turn in the tickets for the money. Most of the time we eat what we kill, or we donate it to families in the area, food banks, etc. We made some nice money doing it, northern counties get it the worst though, southern are not bad, but they are a nusince to the farmer and ranchers. Biggest thing is, always keep your hunting license up to date cause that's what the game warden cks first. It's just a responsible thing to do, and to teach to our younger generation, cause sometimes we take them out too hunt as well....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2018)

dstroy said:


> PS I googled tittysprinkles and it wasn’t funny pictures of cats, just tits covered in sprinkles.



and what wrong with tittyspinkles? could be a excellent Bday treat....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2018)

Morning btw

first cup of coffee in hand


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> In my area we don't have to register, the one thing we do, do is we have to notify the game wardens of what we are doing....kinda goes like this.
> 
> Once the red flag is up, we contact to local vets, feed shops and send out flyer to let them know that if they have a problem they can contact us. Once we are contacted, we setup a date to be there, we advise the land owner to get in contact with the local game warden in the area, usually they are pretty nice. Once we meet the land owner and game warden to get access to the property this way it lets them know we are gonna be on the property hunting and setting up traps. If we get kills, and most of the time we do, we notify the warden, they give us tickets to turn it, then we turn in the tickets for the money. Most of the time we eat what we kill, or we donate it to families in the area, food banks, etc. We made some nice money doing it, northern counties get it the worst though, southern are not bad, but they are a nusince to the farmer and ranchers. Biggest thing is, always keep your hunting license up to date cause that's what the game warden cks first. It's just a responsible thing to do, and to teach to our younger generation, cause sometimes we take them out too hunt as well....


Are wild pigs good eating?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are wild pigs good eating?


as long as they aren't too old, they're excellent. they get pretty tough once they start getting big.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are wild pigs good eating?


very good eating.....and the best thing is they're free

think what you would get from a domesticated pig and add wild to them.....

love the smoked bacon and the ribs, the hams are good too once cured and smoked...

making sausage ...yummm


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2018)

The biggest thing i have to stress bout hunting them is the simple fact they are wild, and the will run after you. I seen many time where hunting go after them only to be gotten by them. Mauled by a wild pig or a feral pig is not a good site, especially if you seen what they can do with a human body. So you gotta drop them with one shot if possible, cause if they come after you better learn the high stepping and climbing abilities.....

if you really wanna have some fun, get on a chopper and hunt them with an AR it's legal here in Texas


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> The biggest thing i have to stress bout hunting them is the simple fact they are wild, and the will run after you. I seen many time where hunting go after them only to be gotten by them. Mauled by a wild pig or a feral pig is not a good site, especially if you seen what they can do with a human body. So you gotta drop them with one shot if possible, cause if they come after you better learn the high stepping and climbing abilities.....
> 
> if you really wanna have some fun, get on a chopper and hunt them with an AR it's legal here in Texas


A shotgun is best at close range -- but will ruin the meat.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> A shotgun is best at close range -- but will ruin the meat.


make sure that shotgun is using a slug and aim for the head to drop them...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> The biggest thing i have to stress bout hunting them is the simple fact they are wild, and the will run after you. I seen many time where hunting go after them only to be gotten by them. Mauled by a wild pig or a feral pig is not a good site, especially if you seen what they can do with a human body. So you gotta drop them with one shot if possible, cause if they come after you better learn the high stepping and climbing abilities.....
> 
> if you really wanna have some fun, get on a chopper and hunt them with an AR it's legal here in Texas


we used to take 6 inch pvc pipe, split it, and put it in pockets we sewed on the lower legs of our hunting pants. i never let one get close enough to me to get mauled, but it saved my buddy once, he tried to get in a tree and fell, the hog slashed the shit out of his lower legs, and he got off with one cut before he got back into the tree
saved me from getting snake bit, once


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> The biggest thing i have to stress bout hunting them is the simple fact they are wild, and the will run after you. I seen many time where hunting go after them only to be gotten by them. Mauled by a wild pig or a feral pig is not a good site, especially if you seen what they can do with a human body. So you gotta drop them with one shot if possible, cause if they come after you better learn the high stepping and climbing abilities.....
> 
> if you really wanna have some fun, get on a chopper and hunt them with an AR it's legal here in Texas


Hogs are mean, that's for sure - I've taken my share but you can't climb fast enough to get away from a brownie.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> make sure that shotgun is using a slug and aim for the head to drop them...


At extremely close range it's hard to beat buckshot for stopping power. 

In fact, #4 buckshot is a very good choice for home defense. 
Devastating at close range with minimal over-penetration.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 11, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> 10A of 12v not enough? Why 2 12v power supplies?


The Arduino has its own power supply which gets bucked to 9v. Two of the sensors are susceptible to noise and need to be isolated. I'm driving large inductive loads.

So because of my power requirements and how much those power supplies cost (about as much as a wall wart) I just bought them for one purpose instead of getting one supply. That way I was able to get a low wattage low noise one for the arduino and sensors, the 5v for all of the indicators/switches/buttons/displays etc. and the 120w one is for the stepper motor microstep drivers and cost as much as the small low noise one.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 11, 2018)

I lied I got back early from the gem expo and can work


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Now it seems like your just fucking with me. You don't actually have a journal do you.... not funny man not funny


The FACK! This is bogus bro. Idk what else to do


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> *Rollitup - Error*
> 
> You don't have permission to view Jack Kilgore Grow Journal


You and I need to be following e/o that much I know, but idk why ir wont work, Its in two places and its available to all visitors.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> At extremely close range it's hard to beat buckshot for stopping power.
> 
> In fact, #4 buckshot is a very good choice for home defense.
> Devastating at close range with minimal over-penetration.


Well the problem with that is unless you pith them or severe their C-Spine they are pissed off enough to still kill you because their body hasn't gotten the message they are dead.

We saw that in young males with severe trauma. It took them a considerable amount of time to die after they were actually dead. They could still do a shitload of damage prior to the memo reaching their extremities.

I keep slugs in my Mossberg for a reason; to many years of LA County trauma.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> You and I need to be following e/o that much I know, but idk why ir wont work, Its in two places and its available to all visitors.


Yet you did not follow me. The facts are starting to support you're playing a game.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Bareback (Aug 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yet you did not follow me. The facts are starting to support you're playing a game.


I thought he might be messing with us but to be honest I think he is just having technical ( wink wink )


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 11, 2018)

I frequently have technical glitches with my account. Some days *poof* my signature disappears. They're working on it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I frequently have technical glitches with my account. Some days *poof* my signature disappears. *They're working on it.*


LOL, just like they are working on my ability to upload pics. Well you are younger than me, perhaps you'll see that cold day in hell; I doubt I will.


Edit: They did fix it! Damn it's cold lol. Thanks


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I frequently have technical glitches with my account. Some days *poof* my signature disappears. They're working on it.


These things happen (no they don't)


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 12, 2018)

I slept in until 8.........what a strange feeling...... My body is programmed for 4:30am .....so it was more like laying in bed from 4:30 to 8


I should have just got up though. Now I'm going to deal with much warmer green houses while I feed my vegetables. 


After that it's delivery day.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I frequently have technical glitches with my account. Some days *poof* my signature disappears. They're working on it.


Wow it happened again! How weird is that.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 12, 2018)

I got em hooked now! Lol


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 12, 2018)

Heres a couple images from this morning....i have 3 females and unsure about the one at front left. I know theyre a bit lanky, but I'm proud of them, its my first grow afterall. I have learned a lot this season, so itll just get better. Hope you guys like them!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 12, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> View attachment 4179905 View attachment 4179906 Heres a couple images from this morning....i have 3 females and unsure about the one at front left. I know theyre a bit lanky, but I'm proud of them, its my first grow afterall. I have learned a lot this season, so itll just get better. Hope you guys like them!


Where are you? I ask because 3 days ago one of mine showed definite male flowers so I chucked it. Central Coast Calif here (official day length 13 hr 36 min). None of the others appear to be close to flowering


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> View attachment 4179905 View attachment 4179906 Heres a couple images from this morning....i have 3 females and unsure about the one at front left. I know theyre a bit lanky, but I'm proud of them, its my first grow afterall. I have learned a lot this season, so itll just get better. Hope you guys like them!


Nice looking plants, great for a first grow.


----------



## 420God (Aug 12, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> View attachment 4179905 View attachment 4179906 Heres a couple images from this morning....i have 3 females and unsure about the one at front left. I know theyre a bit lanky, but I'm proud of them, its my first grow afterall. I have learned a lot this season, so itll just get better. Hope you guys like them!


The blue on the flag should be on the left if its against a wall. J/s


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 12, 2018)

420God said:


> The blue on the flag should be on the left if its against a wall. J/s


HAHA good eye bud. Yeah i know, but the neighbor there has a light which shines through the fence and the blue part being darker works better than the white/red side. It was the nearest thing on hand when I realized the light was an issue lol. Ill have a screen up on Friday.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Where are you? I ask because 3 days ago one of mine showed definite male flowers so I chucked it. Central Coast Calif here (official day length 13 hr 36 min). None of the others appear to be close to flowering


Im in the Central Valley. Stanislaus County. Offical daylength here listed at 13:32. 

I noticed a similar issue, and actually I was getting worried about it because of the weather, but I got my first hairs last Friday morning, so Thursday day. Its week 13 for me as of Monday the 6th. 

One of them seems a bit sketchy still, i think im seeing clusters but idk yet so im gonna hold till the weekend.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Nice looking plants, great for a first grow.


Hey, thanks, I really appreciate that! They are perty girls, but I have visions of big bushes, fuller and way more tops. Soon. Ill be popping some Critical Purple Autos next week for a Fall outdoor grow. We dont get frost here until late November, even December some years so Ill have more than the 7 to 9 weeks needed.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 12, 2018)

These are from about 30 minutes ago. Temperature out there is now 98°, and its gonna get hotter till 5 or 6. I usually cover them with a Christian Flag (because its mostly white and has good allowance for sunlight to get through without stressing them out) at the hottest part of the day, with the exception of days where its under 90, like today. Its only been above 90 out there for 2 hours. I wonder what you guys think about covering them now or not?

For the last, maybe week or so, I haven't covered them because they've gotten much more hardy and can go longer. Also, I have increased their watering over the last 2 weeks so they seem to handle the heat well. However, I see some decent droopage at the leaves, its a little bit worse than what you see in these photos, and that makes me want to cover them.

So do I cover them or leave them in full sun?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 12, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> These are from about 30 minutes ago. Temperature out there is now 98°, and its gonna get hotter till 5 or 6. I usually cover them with a Christian Flag (because its mostly white and has good allowance for sunlight to get through without stressing them out) at the hottest part of the day, with the exception of days where its under 90, like today. Its only been above 90 out there for 2 hours. I wonder what you guys think about covering them now or not?
> 
> For the last, maybe week or so, I haven't covered them because they've gotten much more hardy and can go longer. Also, I have increased their watering over the last 2 weeks so they seem to handle the heat well. However, I see some decent droopage at the leaves, its a little bit worse than what you see in these photos, and that makes me want to cover them.
> 
> ...


Cover them, I use a small patch of 30% shade cloth that shades the plants from direct overhead sun ~from 11-2 pm. Rationale: before I did it, I'd get slight wilting until evening, usually no problem. However I also get hot dry winds (ca. 15-20 mph), those winds would cook off wilting apices and leaves

Edit: I see you use cloth smart pots, I do as well. Their drawback is drying out quicker, so more water is needed, not a lot else you wash away your ferts. It's a balance


----------



## dstroy (Aug 12, 2018)

Wtf I got some stuff done. Thinking about adding ten more power supplies. Lol

The real reason to have more than one power supply is to be able to change system power states. ie sleep. easily. That small power supply has a very low quiescent current requirement.

I need to figure out how to mount four of those little pcb in the top left. They are twice as big as advertised. Maybe at a 45 degree angle, I don’t anticipate having to adjust voltage at all. Hahahahaha (famous last words)

 

Still gotta mount your mom in there but I don’t know if she’ll fit.



PS night penis


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> These are from about 30 minutes ago. Temperature out there is now 98°, and its gonna get hotter till 5 or 6. I usually cover them with a Christian Flag (because its mostly white and has good allowance for sunlight to get through without stressing them out) at the hottest part of the day, with the exception of days where its under 90, like today. Its only been above 90 out there for 2 hours. I wonder what you guys think about covering them now or not?
> 
> For the last, maybe week or so, I haven't covered them because they've gotten much more hardy and can go longer. Also, I have increased their watering over the last 2 weeks so they seem to handle the heat well. However, I see some decent droopage at the leaves, its a little bit worse than what you see in these photos, and that makes me want to cover them.
> 
> ...


Your plants look great - and you will get better with time, most all of us do with experience.
Very refreshing go see a new grower doing well this early in your grow.

Congrats my friend, you obviously have been paying attention to some of the vets in the game.
+


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 13, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Wtf I got some stuff done. Thinking about adding ten more power supplies. Lol
> 
> The real reason to have more than one power supply is to be able to change system power states. ie sleep. easily. That small power supply has a very low quiescent current requirement.
> 
> ...


Stack them on top of each other, but put mom on the bottom, then two chip stacks on her nipples.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2018)

Morning everyone...... another busy week ahead. I had Sunday off but my truck decided it would piss all of its coolant out when I got home from watering and deliveries yesterday.......so I spent my day fixing that damn thing instead of chilling with the wife and kids.....got a few tattoos lined up in the next two weeks. I'll be sure to share them with you all. 


Monday penis


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2018)

Annie house



Night everyone.......I gotta get up at 4am tomorrow.....by the time I go to bed I may get 6 actual hours of sleep.......if I'm lucky 


Penis


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2018)

Nice Tomato plants.
+


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Your plants look great - and you will get better with time, most all of us do with experience.
> Very refreshing go see a new grower doing well this early in your grow.
> 
> Congrats my friend, you obviously have been paying attention to some of the vets in the game.
> +


Thank You, good sir! I am trying. I appreciate that. The Autos are next! Theres so much knowledge to be found on RIU, I can't believe I never even knew it existed. Couldn't have done it without the tips and help here!


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 14, 2018)

Morning everyone......just got the shop all wiped down with Madacide and now it's time to design some tattoos 

Penis


----------



## dstroy (Aug 14, 2018)

I got a bunch of crap done on that thing I've been touching a lot. I'll take pics later.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 14, 2018)

Got the pumps

  

Pretty cool

Got the front panel wiring harness ready to place. I terminated all the wires by hand.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 14, 2018)

Well just got out of the shower after a 14 hour day on the go........ heading to bed to get ready to repeat it again........ I've got so many good stories .


One of my favorites is from very recent..... I walk into a store by the shop to get smokes and drinks for the day just like every other day .....and as I walk in there are to Indian guys arguing behind the counter.....so they quiet down as I'm walking in .....when I reach the back of the store they get loud with each other again......They both have heavy accents so it's hard to understand them but comical none the less........well one dude walks out from behind the counter and stops.......lol......he literally look at me then looked back at the guy behind the counter and says


You like this dick better than you.......LMAO...... and right when he finished that sentence he slightly gave a quick little dry hump then nodded his head.......then he just walked out......... I was seriously dying ......



((Heavy Indian accent)

You like this dick better than you




My new favorite thing to randomly say....lol funny shit


I want all of you who read this to say that in your best Indian accent.




Night time penis everyone.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2018)

I feel your pain. Tomorrow is all day in LA at Cedars ugh.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Well just got out of the shower after a 14 hour day on the go........ heading to bed to get ready to repeat it again........ I've got so many good stories .
> 
> 
> One of my favorites is from very recent..... I walk into a store by the shop to get smokes and drinks for the day just like every other day .....and as I walk in there are to Indian guys arguing behind the counter.....so they quiet down as I'm walking in .....when I reach the back of the store they get loud with each other again......They both have heavy accents so it's hard to understand them but comical none the less........well one dude walks out from behind the counter and stops.......lol......he literally look at me then looked back at the guy behind the counter and says
> ...


O.M.G. bwahahahahaha hahahahaha im dead.


----------



## lokie (Aug 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Well just got out of the shower after a 14 hour day on the go........ heading to bed to get ready to repeat it again........ I've got so many good stories .
> 
> 
> One of my favorites is from very recent..... I walk into a store by the shop to get smokes and drinks for the day just like every other day .....and as I walk in there are to Indian guys arguing behind the counter.....so they quiet down as I'm walking in .....when I reach the back of the store they get loud with each other again......They both have heavy accents so it's hard to understand them but comical none the less........well one dude walks out from behind the counter and stops.......lol......he literally look at me then looked back at the guy behind the counter and says
> ...


In my mind it sounds something like this.

आप इस डिक को आप से बेहतर पसंद करते हैं
aap is dik ko aap se behatar pasand karate hain


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 15, 2018)

lokie said:


> In my mind it sounds something like this.
> 
> आप इस डिक को आप से बेहतर पसंद करते हैं
> aap is dik ko aap se behatar pasand karate hain


What strain?


----------



## ANC (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Aug 16, 2018)

Morning everyone.......just got to the shop......I'm doing my first full piece on Monday...... it's going to be a full leg piece with flowers, butterflies, and possible a hummingbird to add to her existing ankle piece......obviously it will take several sessions to complete.....but I'll be starting on it Monday. 



Penis


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

good luck. just relax and let it come


----------



## dstroy (Aug 16, 2018)

Door is done, just gotta label all the shit.
(Lol watch me have to take it apart like 20 more times)
 

Got lots of stuff left to do in here though. 

 

It shuts

 

My thumbs fuckin hurt. It’s been a while since I did any sort of work like this. While I was in the navy my fingertips were basically rocks, couldn’t feel shit. 

Should probably keep on top of my hand fitness more. Any suggestions? I already asked your mom and she couldn’t help. You know why.



Jk penis

On a serious note soldering those RGB leds sucked. The pin pitch (how close together the solder pads are) is stupid and I had to drag solder all of them because of it. Because I broke my last damn sharp tip and forgot to get another one.


----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Lol this could be made into a mean tattoo...


----------



## Kushash (Aug 16, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Door is done, just gotta label all the shit.
> (Lol watch me have to take it apart like 20 more times)
> View attachment 4181920
> 
> ...


I was 1st diagnosed with type 2 diabetes in my early 50's. I'm pretty sure it was the cause of severe thumb pain I had.. At the time I couldn't crush a can without a lot of pain. Make sure your blood sugar levels are good. Once my blood sugar levels improved the pain went away,
From google:
High blood sugar can cause diabetic neuropathy, which damages the nerves that send signals from your hands and feet. Diabetic neuropathy can cause numbness or tingling in your fingers, toes, hands, and feet. Another symptom is a burning, sharp, or aching pain (diabetic nerve pain)


Arthritis is another possibility.

Pain is the first and most common symptom of thumb arthritis. Pain can occur at the base of your thumb when you grip, grasp or pinch an object, or use your thumb to apply force. Other signs and symptoms might include: Swelling, stiffness and tenderness at the base of your thumb.


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 16, 2018)

First grow under hps @ 4wks today. 

Shishkaberry
  

 She’s a big mumma! (this one^^^was @ 21days)


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 16, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> First grow under hps @ 4wks today.
> 
> Shishkaberry
> View attachment 4181815 View attachment 4181816
> ...


Is that one plant?


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 16, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Is that one plant?


Yes. Lol


----------



## dstroy (Aug 16, 2018)

Kushash said:


> I was 1st diagnosed with type 2 diabetes in my early 50's. I'm pretty sure it was the cause of severe thumb pain I had.. At the time I couldn't crush a can without a lot of pain. Make sure your blood sugar levels are good. Once my blood sugar levels improved the pain went away,
> From google:
> High blood sugar can cause diabetic neuropathy, which damages the nerves that send signals from your hands and feet. Diabetic neuropathy can cause numbness or tingling in your fingers, toes, hands, and feet. Another symptom is a burning, sharp, or aching pain (diabetic nerve pain)
> 
> ...


I don’t have diabetes, my thumbs hurt from doing manual labor. From pinning connectors and terminating wires.

Thanks for trying to help. But they hurt cause I don’t have as much callus on my fingertips because I don’t really do manual labor like I used to.


----------



## Kushash (Aug 16, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I don’t have diabetes, my thumbs hurt from doing manual labor. From pinning connectors and terminating wires.
> 
> Thanks for trying to help. But they hurt cause I don’t have as much callus on my fingertips because I don’t really do manual labor like I used to.


Sounds great!
I mention it because early detection is important if it was diabetes.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 16, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> First grow under hps @ 4wks today.
> 
> Shishkaberry
> View attachment 4181815 View attachment 4181816
> ...


Wooooooo buddy!! Looking mighty hefty here! Bravo!


----------



## Bareback (Aug 16, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> First grow under hps @ 4wks today.
> 
> Shishkaberry
> View attachment 4181815 View attachment 4181816
> ...


Nice


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 16, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Wooooooo buddy!! Looking mighty hefty here! Bravo!





Bareback said:


> Nice


Thank you!


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> First grow under hps @ 4wks today.
> 
> Shishkaberry
> View attachment 4181815 View attachment 4181816
> ...



No substitute for HPS, eh? Lookin' good. You and your plant...


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 17, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> No substitute for HPS, eh? Lookin' good. You and your plant...


Lols. Thank you sir

Outdoor season is just about to start here and now I’m torn as to whether to go back out or stay in. I love growing outside but I have to chase the sun all day which can be hard at times with neighbours and visitors etc. So I’ll probably try and find a happy medium between the two - maybe veg out and flower in?


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> veg out


Every night


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 17, 2018)

Lol, same here


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> First grow under hps @ 4wks today.
> 
> Shishkaberry
> View attachment 4181815 View attachment 4181816
> ...


She looks good. You say HPS how much? I'm assuming either one 1000 or two 600s. If I were you I'd trim everything 12 - 18" from your growing medium or you'll get a lot of bottom popcorn that's beyond frustrating to trim and steals from the top colas.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lol this could be made into a mean tattoo...


Got you scheduled ANC


----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2018)

Lol, nooooooo. Not a tattoo kind of person...

I watch tattoo shows though.


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> She looks good. You say HPS how much? I'm assuming either one 1000 or two 600s. If I were you I'd trim everything 12 - 18" from your growing medium or you'll get a lot of bottom popcorn that's beyond frustrating to trim and steals from the top colas.


I agree. That’s what I did. Not only for popcorn but for air flow and mould too. 
So I vegged them under 2 x 600 and decided to add another 600 on the floor in between them when I flipped. 

This is the Chrystal on the other side of the room. Completely wasn’t ready for the “stretch” being first time indoor so should’ve been training her way earlier! But she’s coming along.


----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2018)

You let it get too big. You'd be better off hanging the lights on the side and doing a vert grow.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I agree. That’s what I did. Not only for popcorn but for air flow and mould too.
> So I vegged them under 2 x 600 and decided to add another 600 on the floor in between them when I flipped.
> 
> This is the Chrystal on the other side of the room. Completely wasn’t ready for the “stretch” being first time indoor so should’ve been training her way earlier! But she’s coming along. View attachment 4182424


You can reduce your stretch indoors by feeding higher nitrogen in your first two weeks. I'd take a lot more off the bottom and I'd thin inside her as well. She's very dense. You can also harvest in stages harvesting the top then giving the bottom more time to mature but even then you get a lot more larf.

Your plants look very nice for first time indoors. Next time flip them 2-3 weeks earlier or thin a little more ruthlessly.

Also make SURE you take a clone or two in case you get a jackpot pheno. I'm assuming this is from seed.



ANC said:


> You let it get too big. You'd be better off hanging the lights on the side and doing a vert grow.


I agree they are to big for the lights. But she can mitigate that a little bit by thinning and then harvesting sequentially but 2-3 weeks earlier flip would have been the sweet spot.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I agree. That’s what I did. Not only for popcorn but for air flow and mould too.
> So I vegged them under 2 x 600 and decided to add another 600 on the floor in between them when I flipped.
> 
> This is the Chrystal on the other side of the room. Completely wasn’t ready for the “stretch” being first time indoor so should’ve been training her way earlier! But she’s coming along. View attachment 4182424


That’s one hell of an indoor plant


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I agree. That’s what I did. Not only for popcorn but for air flow and mould too.
> So I vegged them under 2 x 600 and decided to add another 600 on the floor in between them when I flipped.
> 
> This is the Chrystal on the other side of the room. Completely wasn’t ready for the “stretch” being first time indoor so should’ve been training her way earlier! But she’s coming along. View attachment 4182424


holy crap that's a monster, especially for an indoor


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> holy crap that's a monster, especially for an indoor


No doubt, a few months later and she could hang ornaments from it..


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> No doubt, a few months later and she could hang ornaments from it..


and more lights.....


----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I agree. That’s what I did. Not only for popcorn but for air flow and mould too.
> So I vegged them under 2 x 600 and decided to add another 600 on the floor in between them when I flipped.
> 
> This is the Chrystal on the other side of the room. Completely wasn’t ready for the “stretch” being first time indoor so should’ve been training her way earlier! But she’s coming along. View attachment 4182424


I just smoked a couple of bowls, so this next comment might be a little out there..... but the size of your plant and all the strings reminds me of Gulliver's Travels... does anyone else get this.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I agree. That’s what I did. Not only for popcorn but for air flow and mould too.
> So I vegged them under 2 x 600 and decided to add another 600 on the floor in between them when I flipped.
> 
> This is the Chrystal on the other side of the room. Completely wasn’t ready for the “stretch” being first time indoor so should’ve been training her way earlier! But she’s coming along. View attachment 4182424


Have you tried running HPS & MH together? (mixed spectrum)
Plants dig it...


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> You let it get too big. You'd be better off hanging the lights on the side and doing a vert grow.


I know. A friend came over and said the exact same thing. 
I never mean them to get so big but it just keeps happening that way lol.


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you tried running HPS & MH together? (mixed spectrum)
> Plants dig it...


No I haven’t but I did consider it. 

They actually did most of the vegging outside so when I put them indoor they looked really sad (tops drooping) for the first couple of weeks and I think it was a spectrum thing so I had thought about adding an mh but then I flipped them anyway. 

Apparently the eye hortilux hps bulbs throw a dual spectrum with the most blue/purple compared to other hps’ so I thought I might try those next run. They’re expensive but I’m yet to come across a bad review.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> No I haven’t but I did consider it.
> 
> They actually did most of the vegging outside so when I put them indoor they looked really sad (tops drooping) for the first couple of weeks and I think it was a spectrum thing so I had thought about adding an mh but then I flipped them anyway.
> 
> Apparently the eye hortilux hps bulbs throw a dual spectrum with the most blue/purple compared to other hps’ so I thought I might try those next run. They’re expensive but I’m yet to come across a bad review.


I veg with mh and flower with the hortilux and side light with florescent and LED bulbs . Very tight nodes , ohh I change from mh to hps two weeks after flip. My biggest concern is heat ( no ac ) .


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You can reduce your stretch indoors by feeding higher nitrogen in your first two weeks. I'd take a lot more off the bottom and I'd thin inside her as well. She's very dense. You can also harvest in stages harvesting the top then giving the bottom more time to mature but even then you get a lot more larf.
> 
> Your plants look very nice for first time indoors. Next time flip them 2-3 weeks earlier or thin a little more ruthlessly.
> 
> ...


Again you’re on the mark. Def should’ve flipped those few weeks earlier. It really is amazing how fast they grow! I’d love to do a time lapse of an entire grow. 
As for the thinning I’m still going in daily removing heaps of fans in an attempt to get more light thru. But I totally agree with u, I’ve missed the sweet spot with this plant big time cos the colas are all bunched at the top where I had to pull the main stem off to the side so not to hit the light and there’s not much more coming up from the sides. 

So should I just get in there now at 4wks and thin it all out in one hit? Cos I’ve been doing bit and pieces trying not to cause too much stress. But should I just get it all done at once?


----------



## Kushash (Aug 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> No I haven’t but I did consider it.
> 
> They actually did most of the vegging outside so when I put them indoor they looked really sad (tops drooping) for the first couple of weeks and I think it was a spectrum thing so I had thought about adding an mh but then I flipped them anyway.
> 
> Apparently the eye hortilux hps bulbs throw a dual spectrum with the most blue/purple compared to other hps’ so I thought I might try those next run. They’re expensive but I’m yet to come across a bad review.


If you are comfortable shopping online prices are better.
I got 6 - 600w hortilux super hps shipped from Walmart for $250 with free shipping.


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 17, 2018)

Kushash said:


> If you are comfortable shopping online prices are better.
> I got 6 - 600w hortilux super hps shipped from Walmart for $250 with free shipping.


Oh geez that is cheap! 
I had originally ordered the same bulb ^^ through the suppliers I use for $150 delivered for ONE. But then they said their suppliers were out and they’d have to order direct from US and would be on my doorstep for $200. So I said no for now and went with the ge lucalox instead. 
But 250 for 6 of them is awesome!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Again you’re on the mark. Def should’ve flipped those few weeks earlier. It really is amazing how fast they grow! I’d love to do a time lapse of an entire grow.
> As for the thinning I’m still going in daily removing heaps of fans in an attempt to get more light thru. But I totally agree with u, I’ve missed the sweet spot with this plant big time cos the colas are all bunched at the top where I had to pull the main stem off to the side so not to hit the light and there’s not much more coming up from the sides.
> 
> So should I just get in there now at 4wks and thin it all out in one hit? Cos I’ve been doing bit and pieces trying not to cause too much stress. But should I just get it all done at once?


Ya gotta be cruel to be kind; wade in there with the blades


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 17, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Ya gotta be cruel to be kind; wade in there with the blades


That’s all I need to hear. I’ll get my hat and sunnies on and get back to work!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> No I haven’t but I did consider it.
> 
> They actually did most of the vegging outside so when I put them indoor they looked really sad (tops drooping) for the first couple of weeks and I think it was a spectrum thing so I had thought about adding an mh but then I flipped them anyway.
> 
> Apparently the eye hortilux hps bulbs throw a dual spectrum with the most blue/purple compared to other hps’ so I thought I might try those next run. They’re expensive but I’m yet to come across a bad review.


HPS & MH compliment each other very well.
If you are running HPS only, hortilux bulbs are worth the hefty price.
But If you run mixed spectrum, cheap $20 bulbs are fine.
MH also has lots of UV when ran "bare bulb". 
-- edit --
It's worth mentioning that eye protection is essential when working around bare bulb MH. 
UV-B can fry your eyes and burn your skin. 

Be careful out there...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Again you’re on the mark. Def should’ve flipped those few weeks earlier. It really is amazing how fast they grow! I’d love to do a time lapse of an entire grow.
> As for the thinning I’m still going in daily removing heaps of fans in an attempt to get more light thru. But I totally agree with u, I’ve missed the sweet spot with this plant big time cos the colas are all bunched at the top where I had to pull the main stem off to the side so not to hit the light and there’s not much more coming up from the sides.
> 
> So should I just get in there now at 4wks and thin it all out in one hit? Cos I’ve been doing bit and pieces trying not to cause too much stress. But should I just get it all done at once?


Thin more than you think you need to. Leave the fans alone, take out popcorn bud and full inside limbs (with fans). Taking it out once, severely, sets you back less. Your plants are so big you need to knock them back. Best of all for the most part the more you take the more return you get in your main colas. It balances out.

What is your humidity there? I run 10% so I never worry about PM (unless it's systemic). But if you run a normal humidity (35% or greater) you have got to really reduce the bulk or we maybe having another Hy Pee incident and I think we all would all appreciate avoiding that again. If you have high humidity ask the guys who have to deal with that how/when to use a dehumidifier. I don't know.

I still learn from every grow. They are weeds after all so we can't do much wrong. Your plants look great so far you've done nicely.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Ya gotta be cruel to be kind; wade in there with the blades


^^^^^^^^^^ this



Chunky Stool said:


> HPS & MH compliment each other very well.
> If you are running HPS only, hortilux bulbs are worth the hefty price.
> But If you run mixed spectrum, cheap $20 bulbs are fine.
> MH also has lots of UV when ran "bare bulb".
> ...


Method 7 (love them)

She could trim less and hang 2 MH low but depending on what she pays for electricity trimming will do the job cheaper ha ha

Then you have to look at heat although it's winter there..... so if she heats her house like I do (with my grow), it could work.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 17, 2018)

Made a snake come to life today......obviously it was my second snake awakening for the day.....8========D 



  

Getting more and more use to the art of tattooing......really is different than painting or any other type or art. It obviously helps to know how to draw...... but the depth of the ink and the body not being flat is tricky....and the fact that it's putting color into something instead of on is crazy....... biggest thing is the shading.....I'm eager to do my own full piece start to finish......instead of coloring in or adding to stuff that's already there.......off to bed 


Penis everyone


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

Kushash said:


> If you are comfortable shopping online prices are better.
> I got 6 - 600w hortilux super hps shipped from Walmart for $250 with free shipping.


She's an aussie so the shipping may kill it but it's definitely wise to check.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Made a snake come to life today......obviously it was my second snake awakening for the day.....8========D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the blue/purple on the outside?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Thin more than you think you need to. Leave the fans alone, take out popcorn bud and full inside limbs (with fans). Taking it out once, severely, sets you back less. Your plants are so big you need to knock them back. Best of all for the most part the more you take the more return you get in your main colas. It balances out.
> 
> What is your humidity there? I run 10% so I never worry about PM (unless it's systemic). But if you run a normal humidity (35% or greater) you have got to really reduce the bulk or we maybe having another Hy Pee incident and I think we all would all appreciate avoiding that again. If you have high humidity ask the guys who have to deal with that how/when to use a dehumidifier. I don't know.
> 
> I still learn from every grow. They are weeds after all so we can't do much wrong. Your plants look great so far you've done nicely.


Keeping the center open can prevent PM, especially outdoors. It's all about airflow and avoiding leaves that overlap. 
Indoors you can crank up the fans, but outdoors you've gotta roll with whatever mother nature brings.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> What's the blue/purple on the outside?


It's the stencil......we run our drawings through a thermafax and it makes our stencil which we then put on the skin as a guide.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Keeping the center open can prevent PM, especially outdoors. It's all about airflow and avoiding leaves that overlap.
> Indoors you can crank up the fans, but outdoors you've gotta roll with whatever mother nature brings.


Yeah these are indoors and if she has appreciable humidity weeks 6+ are gonna be a battle.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> It's the stencil......we run our drawings through a thermafax and it makes our stencil which we then put on the skin as a guide.


Ahh! isn't that interesting (you needed a bigger rattle)!


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Thin more than you think you need to. Leave the fans alone, take out popcorn bud and full inside limbs (with fans). Taking it out once, severely, sets you back less. Your plants are so big you need to knock them back. Best of all for the most part the more you take the more return you get in your main colas. It balances out.
> 
> What is your humidity there? I run 10% so I never worry about PM (unless it's systemic). But if you run a normal humidity (35% or greater) you have got to really reduce the bulk or we maybe having another Hy Pee incident and I think we all would all appreciate avoiding that again. If you have high humidity ask the guys who have to deal with that how/when to use a dehumidifier. I don't know.
> 
> I still learn from every grow. They are weeds after all so we can't do much wrong. Your plants look great so far you've done nicely.


Ok that makes more sense. I’ve been feeling guilty removing fans thinking I’m taking away her “solar panels”, how much good is this really doing. 

There’s only two distinct phenos of this strain. But seeing as the sativa dominant one was a little pain to grow I cloned and kept the indica dominant one which is the plant we’ve been talking about. And it’s a real shame because after smoking them both (both beautiful smokes) I much preferred the sativa. Although the strain in general isn’t known for massive yields. I only got a couple oz’s over a pound from two monsters last run. Although they weren’t even receiving a full five hours of direct sunlight during flower so that could’ve been the problem too. 

Humidity atm is sitting steady around 25-30. Temps are heating right up tho. It’s been 28 (82f) here for the past 3 days in a row. This never happens in August here. So all it’ll take is a bit of rain and that humidity is going to sky rocket and then I’m in trouble. I only have passive intake atm too so I’m working on that. Ideally I wouldn’t mind sealing up the room properly and running a small a/c in there. Last season I would remove the roof of a morning and they’d get ample air circulation. With lights now that room is going to be a sauna. 

I’ve still got a lot of things to consider if I choose to run indoor again during the hot months.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> No doubt, a few months later and she could hang ornaments from it..


One of the most disorienting things I ever saw was a swarthy (Hi @Hookabelly!) skinny guy in a Santa suit sweating his ass off in Santiago (Chile) midsummer weather. 'Twas my first and only time in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I just smoked a couple of bowls, so this next comment might be a little out there..... but the size of your plant and all the strings reminds me of Gulliver's Travels... does anyone else get this.


I saw that movie when I was like six years old. It made an impression.


----------



## Kushash (Aug 17, 2018)

I love google.

What is the fear of Santa called?


Santaphobia, or Clausophobia, is the fear of *Santa Claus*. It is typically suffered by young children who encountered with *Santa Claus*. This fear is linked to christougenniatikophobia, fear of Christmas, since *Santa Claus* is the official Christmas mascot.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2018)

Kushash said:


> I love google.
> 
> What is the fear of Santa called?
> 
> ...


I've always been afraid to be on the Naughty List. Claus-no-phobia.

(checks self twice)


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> One of the most disorienting things I ever saw was a swarthy (Hi @Hookabelly!) skinny guy in a Santa suit sweating his ass off in Santiago (Chile) midsummer weather. 'Twas my first and only time in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## Kushash (Aug 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I've always been afraid to be on the Naughty List. Claus-no-phobia.
> 
> (checks self twice)


I Love google search, always learning something new.
On another thread just now (nothing-dumber-than-a-globetard) I read where the op mentions "Eat the peyote. Partake of the fly agaric"
So I look up fly agaric on google.
I was ready to consider a buzz by drinking or eating a bunch of flies before googling it.
Didn't know it was a mushroom. Fly agaric sounds like some good shit!


----------



## ANC (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4182830


I love fall colors


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2018)

Kushash said:


> I Love google search, always learning something new.
> On another thread just now (nothing-dumber-than-a-globetard) I read where the op mentions "Eat the peyote. Partake of the fly agaric"
> So I look up fly agaric on google.
> I was ready to consider a buzz by drinking or eating a bunch of flies before googling it.
> Didn't know it was a mushroom. Fly agaric sounds like some good shit!


Muscimol is the active principle of fly agaric.

I knew an old campaigner who did research into psychedelic drugs. So he was a bit of a hardhead. He told me tales of heroic doses of various compounds. (He corresponded with Sasha Shulgin of PiHKAL and TiHKAL fame.)

"two stages past Lizard Queen and *still going up* ... ", told with that "hell I was there" chuckle ...

Muscimol was the one compound that scared him. He took a "moderate" dose and spent some time in apparently complete sensory isolation and was seriously wondering if he was dead. Not even the anticholinergics (famous for bummers and horrific trips) compared, to hear him tell it over a burger and a beer or two.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 18, 2018)

The 3 Critical Purp Autos I have germinated. They are going to be planted today! I am very stoked about this grow.


----------



## ANC (Aug 18, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I love fall colors


You should smell it....
I always know it is harvest time when I walk into the house and the smell knocks me off my feet.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 18, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> View attachment 4182865The 3 Critical Purp Autos I have germinated. They are going to be planted today! I am very stoked about this grow.


I saw your private message about getting some tattoo work done.....I just haven't had time to respond.....I know you're in my area ...... if your serious about it just PM me your E-Mail address and we can go from there. Just so you know I'm fuckin crazy and I sign every tattoo with a penis...... I also like sex 

If you try to come at me cheap or waste my time I'll find you and become your step father ......only after I stick the needle I'd use for your piece in my asshole and wash it off in the toilet after my morning shit.......pre flush 


Great to meet you 


Gimme your E-Mail privately and I'll be watching for it........


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> You should smell it....
> I always know it is harvest time when I walk into the house and the smell knocks me off my feet.


Same here......except I know it's harvest time when I get within 2 miles of FF and the smells so heavy you can taste it.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 18, 2018)

my God....scared the shit outta me reading that. I thought you were gonna be like "Im outside bitch". Whew...


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 18, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> my God....scared the shit outta me reading that. I thought you were gonna be like "Im outside bitch". Whew...


I'd be inside anyways....... I'm actually at the shop now......so if you PM me that info now I could get ahold of you before my appointments for today.


Just got your PM.....I'll E-Mail you now


----------



## ANC (Aug 18, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Same here......except I know it's harvest time when I get within 2 miles of FF and the smells so heavy you can taste it.


I can see why they call it cheese now... it really helps that my sense of smell is improving. But yeah a house smelling like a cheese factory, is something.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 18, 2018)

These pics were from about an hour ago. They're doing good it seems...can anyone tell me what it looks like if they begin to revert and go back into veg? I just wanna be sure that doesnt happen. I have a light nearby the grow that is used for the parking lot. Its not super bright, but it is a bit brighter than a full moon so i use a tarp at night to keep it darker for the girls.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> I can see why they call it cheese now... it really helps that my sense of smell is improving. But yeah a house smelling like a cheese factory, is something.


Funny you say thay because I just had a conversation with a friend about a similar subject, just about Diesel and Skunk. If thats what you mean by Cheeses...lol


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> my God....scared the shit outta me reading that. I thought you were gonna be like "Im outside bitch". Whew...


*lol*

*Cash me outside how bow dah*
*



*


----------



## ANC (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> These pics were from about an hour ago. They're doing good it seems...*can anyone tell me what it looks like if they begin to revert and go back into veg?*


This is a reveg. 
I was going to feed it to my worms, but this plant may have potential. 
She's a runt but kinda stanky...


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 18, 2018)

About to be dinner


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> About to be dinner
> View attachment 4183137


They're done


----------



## dstroy (Aug 19, 2018)

Man I got so many pages to catch up on.in the GPS thread. That's like my soap opera.

I'm mostly done with the "sensor package". hahahahaha gotta finish that today and then just have to tell everything what to do. 

I figured out how many steps I need to move per mL, thought it was gonna be harder than it was. 16000 steps per mL is pretty good resolution for this application lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2018)

anyone hungry

testing a seasoning


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4183688 anyone hungry
> 
> testing a seasoning


Get some of these on the side


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2018)

Oh yeah need the pic huh


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Oh yeah need the pic huh
> View attachment 4183721


i'll pass....i hate hot stuff, don't know if it's worse going in or coming out.....
growing peppers is fun, eating them...not so much.....feeding them to people...very fun.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll pass....i hate hot stuff, don't know if it's worse going in or coming out.....
> growing peppers is fun, eating them...not so much.....feeding them to people...very fun.


I think.u guys over there have a chip called paquino if that's what it is...these are as hot if not a touch hotter


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2018)

I never understood the "betcha I can eat a hotter pepper than you can" thought.

Ok, so now my mouth is burned to fuck & I cant taste anything much less breath or see.

Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll pass....i hate hot stuff, don't know if it's worse going in or coming out.....
> growing peppers is fun, eating them...not so much.....feeding them to people...very fun.



yeah, when I do grow peppers it is things like jalapenos that are not so hot.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I never understood the "betcha I can eat a hotter pepper than you can" thought.
> 
> Ok, so now my mouth is burned to fuck & I cant taste anything much less breath or see.
> 
> Sounds like fun to me.


I like chilli foods salts n sauces
These chips are a gimmick for me I can only eat one same as everyone that has tried one so far.
U won't get me trying a raw moruga scorpion or anything like that I'm not stupid but I will eat that stuff in a home made salt on a big steak anyday


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 20, 2018)

I get it....had a yardful of jalepenos and pablanos, ate Bells from O'Briens. Lol dumb.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 20, 2018)

How about reaper or a Trinidad scorpion?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I never understood the "betcha I can eat a hotter pepper than you can" thought.
> 
> Ok, so now my mouth is burned to fuck & I cant taste anything much less breath or see.
> 
> Sounds like fun to me.



Reminds me of the "Betcha's" I use to say at private school and parties when I was young...... Oh, I'm glad I didn't hold back like a lot of guys......pretty sure every girl in my class had a moment with my penis......and i enjoyed lots of BJ's .........where were we going with this..............oh yeah hot stuff.....I like it but it's hell on the old balloon knot coming out.




I always wonder why guys say they wish they could go back..........."no regerts" here........ there was this one chick though........I'd just wanna go back to see her giant tits bounce while I gave her a poke in the hotel hot tub......right across from Disney land.......school trip ....... I was barely in junior high and she was a senior...... the high school guys were shy I guess...... took a middle schooler to actually tax that ass.....




Yeah hot stuff is hecka hot and stuff





Penis everyone


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I never understood the "betcha I can eat a hotter pepper than you can" thought.
> 
> Ok, so now my mouth is burned to fuck & I cant taste anything much less breath or see.
> 
> Sounds like fun to me.


It's fun to watch them pretend it doesn't bother them -- right before they start to gag and cough.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2018)

Cutting edge? 

@Indacouch? 
---
https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddrink/foodnews/instagrams-hottest-tattoo-trend-vintage-pyrex-patterns/ar-BBM7xNP?li=BBnb4R7&ocid=ACERDHP17


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Reminds me of the "Betcha's" I use to say at private school and parties when I was young...... Oh, I'm glad I didn't hold back like a lot of guys......pretty sure every girl in my class had a moment with my penis......and i enjoyed lots of BJ's .........where were we going with this..............oh yeah hot stuff.....I like it but it's hell on the old balloon knot coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chunky Stool said:


> Cutting edge?
> 
> @Indacouch?
> ---
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddrink/foodnews/instagrams-hottest-tattoo-trend-vintage-pyrex-patterns/ar-BBM7xNP?li=BBnb4R7&ocid=ACERDHP17


Ah, thats sharpie...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 20, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Ah, thats sharpie...


probably, but good job


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> probably, but good job


I'm going with Photoshop because her skin is missing freckles in the area of the 'tatoo'.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm going with Photoshop because her skin is missing freckles in the area of the 'tatoo'.




All data has value


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> All data has value


We agree on that


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 21, 2018)

Sour D Day 70... getting close.

 
SH420


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 21, 2018)

Im outside on my 1st break and I just had to say that for the first time this year it feels like Fall temperatures. Slight cool breeze, hazy sunshine and low pressure. Makes for a good afternoon for my girls!


----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2018)

How do you like dem apples?
My "mediumless" roots.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 21, 2018)

Did this grenade today ......the top is marked in light and simple because I'll be exaggerating the explosion next session


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2018)

I guess everybody has different taste's, but some of the tats I see on people have neither art nor significance to them as far as I can see.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I guess everybody has different taste's, but some of the tats I see on people have neither art nor significance to them as far as I can see.


I use to think the same thing. However, actually seeing stuff and being like WTF......then hearing what it means to them etc .....is pretty cool. I agree on the artistic side though.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I guess everybody has different taste's, but some of the tats I see on people have neither art nor significance to them as far as I can see.


I've hung out with a lot of bikers, and some tats are just for fun ( meaning I was to drunk to make sound decisions.....errr they they were unable to make sound decisions ) . Seamed like a good idea at the time.....ok ok yes I have a few that are kinda stupid. Like what you say, well like a cow skull with vampire teeth and a pair of eyes over looking my ass.

 I tell peeps it's a smile face ( with a surprised look )


----------



## Bareback (Aug 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Did this grenade today ......the top is marked in light and simple because I'll be exaggerating the explosion next session
> 
> View attachment 4184709


That would look good on a forearm or calf.

One question where is the pin hole ? 


Nice work I'm glad you're enjoying this new chapter in your life, have fun with it..... PS make the pin hole vag shaped.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4184563 How do you like dem apples?
> My "mediumless" roots.


WOOOOAAAAHHHH!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cutting edge?
> 
> @Indacouch?
> ---
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddrink/foodnews/instagrams-hottest-tattoo-trend-vintage-pyrex-patterns/ar-BBM7xNP?li=BBnb4R7&ocid=ACERDHP17


Looks a bit Hungarian! Great, now I know what to get! Lmao!


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 21, 2018)

Bareback said:


> That would look good on a forearm or calf.
> 
> One question where is the pin hole ?
> 
> ...


So that top section that's just lined out very plain in grey wash will get those details .....the pin will be above it in two pieces as well......but the pin on that style grenade goes in the lever you depress on the side....basically it keeps that lever from going in and setting the fuse.....so the pin hole will look very small since it's been pulled and the little block is gone that holds the pin in place. But once I get back in there and shade the upper portion it will be noticeable.......that pic is through a filter on my phone......those top lines that look simple are very light irl .......


Penis


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So that top section that's just lined out very plain in grey wash will get those details .....the pin will be above it in two pieces as well......but the pin on that style grenade goes in the lever you depress on the side....basically it keeps that lever from going in and setting the fuse.....so the pin hole will look very small since it's been pulled and the little block is gone that holds the pin in place. But once I get back in there and shade the upper portion it will be noticeable.......that pic is through a filter on my phone......those top lines that look simple are very light irl .......
> 
> 
> Penis


I concur. 























































Penis


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So that top section that's just lined out very plain in grey wash will get those details .....the pin will be above it in two pieces as well......but the pin on that style grenade goes in the lever you depress on the side....basically it keeps that lever from going in and setting the fuse.....so the pin hole will look very small since it's been pulled and the little block is gone that holds the pin in place. But once I get back in there and shade the upper portion it will be noticeable.......that pic is through a filter on my phone......those top lines that look simple are very light irl .......
> 
> 
> Penis


Cool.... I was just busting your balls I know you're going to rock that bitch. 

Morning penis.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2018)

I like the artistic ideas, needs a bit of work on consistant linework, but pretty neat for a newb.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2018)

ANC said:


> I like the artistic ideas, needs a bit of work on consistant linework, but pretty neat for a newb.


Thanks dude.....I'll tighten it all up when I get that explosion finished...lots of complex shading still to go..I didn't wanna put any hard lines in until I finish my shading....it's impossible to get a deep clean line to disappear....so I just scratched my reference lines in with a super light grey wash...I actually did that whole piece with a 9 mag shader.....haven't even went in with the liner yet.....but I agree, it will look much nicer when I go through with the liner.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Cool.... I was just busting your balls I know you're going to rock that bitch.
> 
> Morning penis.


Bro that shit is key to a tattoo....you're absolutely right....there's no hinge point or defined pin holes to show any of that......good eye and I expect you guys to bust my balls.....I wouldn't expect anything less.......that's why I posted an unfinished piece.....so I could laugh and point at your comments when it's done .....lol jk 


Morning penis


I'm doing a second session on a bear today......so let's see how much different a second session looks opposed to the first scratcher session......il post pics later on today.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 22, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm doing a second session on a bear today......


Does he pay you in grease?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2018)

New decoration for the shop.....I figured it needed a little pizazz....ordered straight to the shop for 9 bucks.


Il let you guys figure out what classy thing I added to the shop bathroom. I can't believe the mail man left it at the door like it was worthless....someone could have grabbed the package.


Grabbed the package .....he he


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4184563 How do you like dem apples?
> My "mediumless" roots.


NFT? 
I know a guy who grows sheets of barley to feed his alpacas. 
Super efficient requires very little light. (He uses LED strips.) 
Plain water from start to finish.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 22, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> New decoration for the shop.....I figured it needed a little pizazz....ordered straight to the shop for 9 bucks.
> 
> 
> Il let you guys figure out what classy thing I added to the shop bathroom. I can't believe the mail man left it at the door like it was worthless....someone could have grabbed the package.
> ...


HAHAHAHA that boy said "STRAIGHT to the shop for 9 bucks". Lolol what a dick!


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> New decoration for the shop.....I figured it needed a little pizazz....ordered straight to the shop for 9 bucks.
> 
> 
> Il let you guys figure out what classy thing I added to the shop bathroom. I can't believe the mail man left it at the door like it was worthless....someone could have grabbed the package.
> ...


9 bucks ...... I could have sent you a used one for nothing, all it needed is a little pressure washing.

Ohh if you can add a spring and a cow bell it really adds


----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> 9 bucks ...... I could have sent you a used one for nothing, all it needed is a little pressure washing.
> 
> Ohh if you can add a spring and a cow bell it really adds


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 22, 2018)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4185126


 I could see that..


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2018)

Sketched this up real quick to do a cover up


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> 9 bucks ...... I could have sent you a used one for nothing, all it needed is a little pressure washing.
> 
> Ohh if you can add a spring and a cow bell it really adds


It's soap you weirdo


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 23, 2018)

Out of all the C99 and Strawberry Cheesecake (chronic x UK cheese x white widow) seeds I popped and just harvested, I got very lucky. I found 4 great phenos, two of each variety. I couldn't make up my mind, as they each have such great attributes. The first SC is sweet tasting with a mild aroma, but is frosty as fuck and knocks me on my ass. The second SC is very cheesy with a very strong, sharp aroma with just a hint of strawberry. Also very strong, not as much as the first, but great frost and maroon pistils for great bag appeal. The first C99 is a hell of a producer and a nice high with very dense nugs, mild, earthy aroma. The second C99 is stronger smelling and a nicer high, nugs not quite as dense and slightly less yield but better bag appeal. I'm growing out a mom of each and I'll flower a bunch of clones to see how they perform in a final audition. I'll keep the best one of each after that. Decisions, decisions. Nice problem to have. I am flowering out the rest of the ladies that were nice, but didn't make the finals...


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2018)

+ Rep.

Now please use that & go buy a decent camera.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2018)

Cannaventure 'Half & Half' plants are stretching...


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 23, 2018)

Just left the shop .....Guna go eat and then head up to spray my tomatoes.... I'm working on an art piece for someone 

Started a rough sketch today 
 
Super funny idea ......but tedious as fuck .....the final piece will be on a much nicer surface .....that's mechanical pencil and paper out of the copy machine. 


Penis everyone


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2018)

ben franklin?
or george washington?
probably neither, but hard to tell without the hair


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ben franklin?
> or george washington?
> probably neither, but hard to tell without the hair


haha I thought George also.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2018)

Ben is my guess.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Sketched this up real quick to do a cover up
> 
> View attachment 4185178


It needs a tiny penis coming out of the center whorl


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> It needs a tiny penis coming out of the center* whore*


I know that's what you really meant.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ben franklin?
> or george washington?
> probably neither, but hard to tell without the hair


Ben


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (Aug 23, 2018)

Coooookies


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Coooookies
> View attachment 4185926


If your oven has a self-clean cycle after this batch of cookies is the time to run it ;D


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 24, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Coooookies
> View attachment 4185926


cooooooookie


----------



## dstroy (Aug 24, 2018)

Burnt up my clutch today, 50 miles from home with the wife and kids and dog in the car on our way home from vacation. That was fun. I guess that clutch was underrated for tq (595ftlb) or something because it started slipping a while ago. Thought it was my rear main seal or something but my oil isn't going anywhere. Guess I'll find out when I rip it apart to figure out if I just need a new disc or if it's going to be more interesting than that.

my grow room ac went down because the blower wheel ate itself before vacation. Super glad that it did it while we were home. Got the new blower wheel and hopefully don't need the fan motor as well, didn't smell burning so I think it's alright. Guess I'll know more tomorrow when I take that bitch apart. It's just a shitty cast resin blower wheel, should probably just replace it with a metal one.

Does the broke shit ever stop? lie to me.




side note: penis

my reservoir controller didn't murder my plants or start a fire so that's a minor success as well.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 24, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Burnt up my clutch today, 50 miles from home with the wife and kids and dog in the car on our way home from vacation. That was fun. I guess that clutch was underrated for tq (595ftlb) or something because it started slipping a while ago. Thought it was my rear main seal or something but my oil isn't going anywhere. Guess I'll find out when I rip it apart to figure out if I just need a new disc or if it's going to be more interesting than that.
> 
> my grow room ac went down because the blower wheel ate itself before vacation. Super glad that it did it while we were home. Got the new blower wheel and hopefully don't need the fan motor as well, didn't smell burning so I think it's alright. Guess I'll know more tomorrow when I take that bitch apart. It's just a shitty cast resin blower wheel, should probably just replace it with a metal one.
> 
> ...


I swear everythings made broken. I've had few electrical appliances and tools that were my grandparents, 60s vintage, that only started dying within the last 5 years or so? I still have some stuff around, but I can't get a new toaster, drill or fan to last more than a few years. It's compete bullshit. 

Sorry, sorry. Noting will ever break again, hopefully never your...

















Penis


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 24, 2018)

Inda￼, after talking to a couple random tattoo artists in the past and getting told no, on personal objections, I'm curious. Would you tattoo D.N.R on someone?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 24, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Burnt up my clutch today, 50 miles from home with the wife and kids and dog in the car on our way home from vacation. That was fun. I guess that clutch was underrated for tq (595ftlb) or something because it started slipping a while ago. Thought it was my rear main seal or something but my oil isn't going anywhere. Guess I'll find out when I rip it apart to figure out if I just need a new disc or if it's going to be more interesting than that.
> 
> my grow room ac went down because the blower wheel ate itself before vacation. Super glad that it did it while we were home. Got the new blower wheel and hopefully don't need the fan motor as well, didn't smell burning so I think it's alright. Guess I'll know more tomorrow when I take that bitch apart. It's just a shitty cast resin blower wheel, should probably just replace it with a metal one.
> 
> ...


I've replaced a few of those wheels, easy peasy, but I don't know if using a wheel of a different weight is a good idea, that might be rough on the motor. The clutch..... not as easy.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> NFT?
> I know a guy who grows sheets of barley to feed his alpacas.
> Super efficient requires very little light. (He uses LED strips.)
> Plain water from start to finish.


Is his username Multiplemalt, perchance?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Is his username Multiplemalt, perchance?


Not sure if he's a member on RIU. 
I'll check out Multiplemalt to see if it's him.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 25, 2018)

LOL.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2018)

*Multiple MALT Lymphomas of the Rectum Treated with Mucosectomy and Colono-J-Pouch Anal Anastomosis: A Case Report*

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/245959532_Multiple_MALT_Lymphomas_of_the_Rectum_Treated_with_Mucosectomy_and_Colono-J-Pouch_Anal_Anastomosis_A_Case_Report

Annie will interpret


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> *Multiple MALT Lymphomas of the Rectum Treated with Mucosectomy and Colono-J-Pouch Anal Anastomosis: A Case Report*
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/publication/245959532_Multiple_MALT_Lymphomas_of_the_Rectum_Treated_with_Mucosectomy_and_Colono-J-Pouch_Anal_Anastomosis_A_Case_Report
> 
> Annie will interpret


Good, I don't feel safe clicking.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 25, 2018)

Everything seems to be working, just gotta wire in the hard power cut. It’s already there just gotta connect it up. Once the backend is working I’ll get working on the front end with that esp8266 passing data to my web server.

Now I just have to tell it how to do more stuff. Those stepper motors are cool, they accel/decel thanks to a neat library. I do have to soft block when running them on the mega, because it’s only single core and can’t run the motor and do the other stuff too. They’re fun to play with.


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Good, I don't feel safe clicking.


oh, don't be that way. It's not like its scratch and sniff.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 25, 2018)

lokie said:


> oh, don't be that way. It's not like its scratch and sniff.


Mmm... calamari.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 25, 2018)

Holy shit, newbs are getting dumber and dumber... 

http://www.rollitup.org/t/yo.974590/#post-14436643


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 26, 2018)

Just did this little lizard......super easy and 125$ for 12 minutes 


I like that money penis


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 26, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Inda￼, after talking to a couple random tattoo artists in the past and getting told no, on personal objections, I'm curious. Would you tattoo D.N.R on someone?


Frickin GOOD question bro.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 26, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Just did this little lizard......super easy and 125$ for 12 minutes
> 
> 
> I like that money penis
> ...


You should finish this for me. Anarchist vs uncle Sam.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 26, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You should finish this for me. Anarchist vs uncle Sam. View attachment 4187448


That's awesome lol......turn it into a sick ass back piece.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 26, 2018)

Hey Inda can you tattoo “welcome aboard ladies I hope you have a great time, my safe word is sea cucumber. Just kidding I’m married and there is no fucking safe word.” On my penis in size 1 font? It’s been a while so be gentle k?

No I’m not poking fun at people seriously asking Inda to do work, I’m poking fun though.

Jk 

Flow meter is working, just need to calibrate it.


----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (Aug 27, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Guerrilla ......"Fucking humans, hope you shoot your eye out"


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> That's awesome lol......turn it into a sick ass back piece.


I want to put a grave yard with anarchist zombies rising up from the ground all around it.


----------



## Kushash (Aug 27, 2018)

I do a grave yard every Halloween. Notice the resemblance to Jorge Cervantes and Ed Rosenthal.


----------



## Wilderb (Aug 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I never understood the "betcha I can eat a hotter pepper than you can" thought.
> 
> Ok, so now my mouth is burned to fuck & I cant taste anything much less breath or see.
> 
> Sounds like fun to me.


The capsiacin can be good for the joints. And there is a pretty good endorphin rush that can go with the hotter ones. But agreed, the kindergarten shit is dumb.
That being said, it IS funny to watch the biggest guy in the room crying and snotting all over while you calmly eat another pepper. The wise choice is then to collect any monies owed, tip the person behind the bar well, and leave (without the speech to the guy about how tough he thought he was).
Took a few tries to figure that last part out.
Good times, good times.
WE


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 27, 2018)

Wilderb said:


> The capsiacin can be good for the joints. And there is a pretty good endorphin rush that can go with the hotter ones. But agreed, the kindergarten shit is dumb.
> That being said, it IS funny to watch the biggest guy in the room crying and snotting all over while you calmly eat another pepper. The wise choice is then to collect any monies owed, tip the person behind the bar well, and leave (without the speech to the guy about how tough he thought he was).
> Took a few tries to figure that last part out.
> Good times, good times.
> WE


I used to manage a sub shop, we had this hot sauce behind the counter that was crazy f ing hot, we had to keep it back there cuz of it rating. You had to ask for it. Always see “tough guys” crying and snotting, they would come ask for bread or milk. Lol. This little Asian lady would ask for it, she would sit there with her hot tea and eat it on her sammy. Knowing first had how hot that was, I would never have believed someone could do that if I hadn’t witnessed it.

She never made a sound, just sat there quietly, eating lava..


----------



## Bareback (Aug 27, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I used to manage a sub shop, we had this hot sauce behind the counter that was crazy f ing hot, we had to keep it back there cuz of it rating. You had to ask for it. Always see “tough guys” crying and snotting, they would come ask for bread or milk. Lol. This little Asian lady would ask for it, she would sit there with her hot tea and eat it on her sammy. Knowing first had how hot that was, I would never have believed someone could do that if I hadn’t witnessed it.
> 
> She never made a sound, just sat there quietly, eating lava..


My stepdad likes hot shit, always growing the hottest peppers he can find, I seen him habinaros like sweet pickles. Once we went to Buffalo wild wings for a contest and that f'er eat 75 blazing legs , never bet against him if you know what I mean.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My stepdad likes hot shit, always growing the hottest peppers he can find, I seen him habinaros like sweet pickles. Once we went to Buffalo wild wings for a contest and that f'er eat 75 blazing legs , never bet against him if you know what I mean.


Damn 75 is an accomplishment in itself.. I like my wings hot but edible. Back in my roofing days we went to lunch and, cocky rocky here ordered, pure hell wings. Mistake, big one... ruined the rest of my day, and next morning


----------



## Bareback (Aug 27, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn 75 is an accomplishment in itself.. I like my wings hot but edible. Back in my roofing days we went to lunch and, cocky rocky here ordered, pure hell wings. Mistake, big one... ruined the rest of my day, and next morning


He would have eat more but the time limit expired


----------



## Organicus (Aug 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Hey guys and gals. I decided to start this thread for everyone to share their daily smoke sessions and goof off while stoned. Everyone is welcome to share their daily tokes. I wana see people's rolling abilities/art,glass,nuggs,oil etc etc etc.....basically whatever people are doing that day to enjoy their MJ even if it's just tending your garden.
> 
> Funny stories/memories while stoned are also welcome.
> 
> ...


That is brilliant mate , cheer’s .


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 27, 2018)

Did a quick prisma sketch in color for a client today. I'm thinking about painting this one. I'm about to close up shop and go home.


Penis everyone.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 27, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I want to put a grave yard with anarchist zombies rising up from the ground all around it.


That would be cool .....I'm in to giant pieces. Love that kinda shit....even painting or doing color prismas....full page or bigger.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> That would be cool .....I'm in to giant pieces. Love that kinda shit....even painting or doing color prismas....full page or bigger.


It already takes up most of my back. Figured I'd fill it up.


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 28, 2018)

I took @curious2garden ’s advice and tried to clean up the Chrystal as much as I could. If I post a pic of the tree it doesn’t look much different tho. But I went thru and removed heaps of this kind of stuff

 
And whether it’s coincidence or not in the last four days or so the flowers on this girl have just started bulking right up!! 

Chrystal today at 5 1/2 wks. 

   
No colour or lighting enhancements just flash only. 

It’s starting to warm up a little bit here so I’m praying to make it thru the next 3-4 wks without any bug invasions. I saw a couple of ants on the stem yday which was a first so I followed them and led me to a couple of soft scales. I usually use neem for first few weeks of flower and insecticidal soap as a contact killer but I haven’t used anything at all since they came indoors because of the lights (don’t want an explosion), so I’m having a bit of a panic. Like I said, just praying I make it thru..


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 28, 2018)

Morning everyone, my girl sent me this and for some reason it reminds me of Inda, not sure why. No tattoos or tomatoes, but something. Idk...



 She sends screenshots cuz I don’t do Facebook so she can’t share..


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 28, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning everyone, my girl sent me this and for some reason it reminds me of Inda, not sure why. No tattoos or tomatoes, but something. Idk...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188508 She sends screenshots cuz I don’t do Facebook so she can’t share..


Something subtle I'm sure.....I can't figure it out either.....it's not like it's "popping" out at us.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm getting tattooed and it sucks asshole


----------



## dstroy (Aug 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm getting tattooed and it sucks asshole


Sensitive? 










penis


I'm procrastinating finishing taking apart my AC because the exhaust blower housing is structural so it comes out last


----------



## dstroy (Aug 28, 2018)

What’s left, outside air is filthy wtf
 

Where it came from 
 

Works now and doesn’t sound like a rock grinder


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm getting tattooed and it sucks asshole


Where? Only had a couple spots that were actually bad.


----------



## lokie (Aug 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm getting tattooed and it sucks asshole


Mr Roarke seemed to be pleased with his.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm getting tattooed and it sucks asshole


 That sums up why my skin is a blank slate


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 28, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Where? Only had a couple spots that were actually bad.


Fuckin shin bone is a bitch for me.....I have tattoos all over, but I dread the shin bone and the crease of the knee up high in the calve.....There are a few spots that are a bitch....not so bad I'm not Guna put myself through it several more times.....but not fun at all.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 29, 2018)

Shins weren’t bad for me. Full saturation kneecaps sucked though. Same with full satch fingies.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 29, 2018)

Remember it's slap a stranger on the ass Wednesday everyone. Don't forget everyone.


I'm here at Fuck Farms stumbling through the dark half asleep.....pretty sure there's a skunk family making coffee around here. I can smell em 




Morning PENISSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Remember it's slap a stranger on the ass Wednesday everyone. Don't forget everyone.
> 
> 
> I'm here at Fuck Farms stumbling through the dark half asleep.....pretty sure there's a skunk family making coffee around here. I can smell em
> ...


sure it's skunks, and not skunky tomatoes?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2018)

those darn smelly tomatoes


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 29, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Remember it's slap a stranger on the ass Wednesday everyone. Don't forget everyone.
> 
> 
> I'm here at Fuck Farms stumbling through the dark half asleep.....pretty sure there's a skunk family making coffee around here. I can smell em
> ...


Well that explains why I keep getting smacked on the ass!! I thought I just looked extra good today.. 


Disappointed penis..


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> those darn smelly tomatoes


 It's tomato skunks ... mephitic Marinara mammals, maaaan


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2018)

tomato penis


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 29, 2018)

Before I fixed/covered whatever the fuck the last guy was trying to do....he liked it so much I'll be doing the whole sleeve over.....and changing the whole look.

 

Cover up penis 



Sucks being so busy.....I miss all you crazy fuckers. Things will slow down in a around 60 days ....((wink))


----------



## ANC (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Aug 31, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4189368
> Before I fixed/covered whatever the fuck the last guy was trying to do....he liked it so much I'll be doing the whole sleeve over.....and changing the whole look.
> 
> View attachment 4189369
> ...


Wow what a difference! That looks awesome!


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 31, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Wow what a difference! That looks awesome!


Thanks he really likes it.....I started his chest today....giant pot leaf floating in a galaxy background. I'm going to run the galaxy theme over his shoulder and down through his arm to fix the terrible fuck up the last guy did......it's bad, but I can change it into something cool. Just like that eye.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Ahhh, I have those jelly jars and I really like them


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 31, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Thanks he really likes it.....I started his chest today....giant pot leaf floating in a galaxy background. I'm going to run the galaxy theme over his shoulder and down through his arm to fix the terrible fuck up the last guy did......it's bad, but I can change it into something cool. Just like that eye.


Even the “eyeliner” looks pretty much perfect. I remember u saying defined lines made u nervous. You’re definitely picking it up quick. That’s really cool.


----------



## ANC (Sep 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh, I have those jelly jars and I really like them


You are lucky, I can't find any shoulderless jars here.... They are handy if you want to grow mushrooms..


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Sep 1, 2018)

Mornin folks! Question: I have what I think are a few whiteflies, a FEW, like literally there are like 6 lol but im ultra super concerned about it, dont care. I absolutely don't wanna fail because of PESTS. Whats my best option at this point in flower? 'preciate it n God Bless.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> View attachment 4190940Mornin folks! Question: I have what I think are a few whiteflies, a FEW, like literally there are like 6 lol but im ultra super concerned about it, dont care. I absolutely don't wanna fail because of PESTS. Whats my best option at this point in flower? 'preciate it n God Bless.


I'd just hang a few yellow sticky cards. 
The plastic BASF work great.
Store extras in the fridge.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> View attachment 4190940Mornin folks! Question: I have what I think are a few whiteflies, a FEW, like literally there are like 6 lol but im ultra super concerned about it, dont care. I absolutely don't wanna fail because of PESTS. Whats my best option at this point in flower? 'preciate it n God Bless.


Monterey Spinosad, 1 Tablespoon/gallon and drench the roots and what Chunky Stool posted


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Sep 1, 2018)

Sure would like to get rid of this! PM me


----------



## lokie (Sep 1, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Sure would like to get rid of this! PM me


Try this.



Your first option may be indifferent to the TOS.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 1, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> New decoration for the shop.....I figured it needed a little pizazz....ordered straight to the shop for 9 bucks.
> 
> 
> Il let you guys figure out what classy thing I added to the shop bathroom. I can't believe the mail man left it at the door like it was worthless....someone could have grabbed the package.
> ...


That's a small one, I bet it wouldn't even draw blood. Smh


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Sep 1, 2018)

lokie said:


> Try this.
> 
> 
> 
> Your first option may be indifferent to the TOS.


Ya i dont wanna piss anybody off thats for sure.


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 1, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> View attachment 4190940Mornin folks! Question: I have what I think are a few whiteflies, a FEW, like literally there are like 6 lol but im ultra super concerned about it, dont care. I absolutely don't wanna fail because of PESTS. Whats my best option at this point in flower? 'preciate it n God Bless.


Yellow sticky cards! I’m having a minor fungus gnat problem at the moment so I stuck the card to a skewer and stuck in the pot and problem solved they’re all on the card.


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'd just hang a few yellow sticky cards.
> The plastic BASF work great.
> Store extras in the fridge.


Oops hadn’t seen this. But yes. What he said lol


----------



## Bareback (Sep 1, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Yellow sticky cards! I’m having a minor fungus gnat problem at the moment so I stuck the card to a skewer and stuck in the pot and problem solved they’re all on the card.


I had fungus gnats a few times, only when I'm over watering though, but as soon as I get the over watering issues under control they go away.


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I had fungus gnats a few times, only when I'm over watering though, but as soon as I get the over watering issues under control they go away.


I know I know but I’m not over watering that’s the thing. It’s got me stuffed why they were still there. If anything in the last week or so I’ve been letting roughly the top 6 inches give or take dry up before watering but they were still there. Sticky cards seem to have done the trick tho.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 2, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> That's a small one, I bet it wouldn't even draw blood. Smh


I figured I'd better go easy on em. I keep mine in an old trumpet case I found in an alley. They sure don't know much for the infamous tattoo parlor setting. I'm pretty sure I've embarrassed pissed off and made them all blush several times. One guy decided he'd try the tough card to get me to leave him alone......let's just say we had a little check session and he's now on front street with me......

We're actually getting rid of him in October. I bet my brother in law 100 bucks I could make him leave before that.


Ive got almost a month to go.....more than enough time. He's tried all the pussy methods to make me leave him alone.....first he was a trained fighter all the sudden. I offered to bring gloves for a break time session. Even offered the first contact to him......Now he's a Hells Angel. Sadly for him I actually know for sure he's not even someone they'd even mention.

I have to have my fun somewhere. Funniest part is he thought he'd make the new guy feel uncomfortable........warmed my heart when he did that......just a real blessing.


Morning everyone.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I figured I'd better go easy on em. I keep mine in an old trumpet case I found in an alley. They sure don't know much for the infamous tattoo parlor setting. I'm pretty sure I've embarrassed pissed off and made them all blush several times. One guy decided he'd try the tough card to get me to leave him alone......let's just say we had a little check session and he's now on front street with me......
> 
> We're actually getting rid of him in October. I bet my brother in law 100 bucks I could make him leave before that.
> 
> ...


Real hells angels don't take kindly to fakers. 

If they found out he's claiming to be one of them, he would get beat down for sure.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 2, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I figured I'd better go easy on em. I keep mine in an old trumpet case I found in an alley. They sure don't know much for the infamous tattoo parlor setting. I'm pretty sure I've embarrassed pissed off and made them all blush several times. One guy decided he'd try the tough card to get me to leave him alone......let's just say we had a little check session and he's now on front street with me......
> 
> We're actually getting rid of him in October. I bet my brother in law 100 bucks I could make him leave before that.
> 
> ...


You were needin' snacks


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I know I know but I’m not over watering that’s the thing. It’s got me stuffed why they were still there. If anything in the last week or so I’ve been letting roughly the top 6 inches give or take dry up before watering but they were still there. Sticky cards seem to have done the trick tho.


The problem isn't the flyers. The problem are the breeders in the soil and if your substrate is loose enough they burrow avidly. Do the Spinosad drench every three days, change to weekly once all flyers are gone.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Real hells angels don't take kindly to fakers.
> 
> If they found out he's claiming to be one of them, he would get beat down for sure.


Any mc will Fuck you up for claiming. Takes work and loyalty to even say you hang.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Real hells angels don't take kindly to fakers.
> 
> If they found out he's claiming to be one of them, he would get beat down for sure.


That would be to easy to drop dime on what he's saying...... I know the ins and outs of things like that. He's not mentally capable of understanding how serious that is. I'm not going to be the one to say anything to my buddies about it. He will slip up to the wrong person on his own about that. We tattoo a few and even have a club house about a mile from the shop. Word travels fast if the right ears hear it. I can get rid of him all by myself.


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The problem isn't the flyers. The problem are the breeders in the soil and if your substrate is loose enough they burrow avidly. Do the Spinosad drench every three days, change to weekly once all flyers are gone.


I’ve been trying to find Spinosad products available in aus and the only ones I’ve come across so far are targeted only to fruit flies. I found the one you mentioned above on eBay for about $30 but the postage is thru the roof! I’ll keep looking tho. 
I’m looking into the regalia too that’s something I could def benefit from. 

Why did u say to stay away from neem? Did u mean in flower or just in general?


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 3, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I’ve been trying to find Spinosad products available in aus and the only ones I’ve come across so far are targeted only to fruit flies. I found the one you mentioned above on eBay for about $30 but the postage is thru the roof! I’ll keep looking tho.
> I’m looking into the regalia too that’s something I could def benefit from.
> 
> Why did u say to stay away from neem? Did u mean in flower or just in general?


Spinosaid would be the active ingredient, look for any other activies then make the decision weather or not to use. The spino will be effective on fungus nats, you would be not following the labeled instructions tho, so in the us that would be a federal crime. You could find one that is, figure the concentration listed for a soil drench then use that conc.

I dont like neem cause 1) its systemic, and 2) the odor. I wont use it at all. I dont think regalia will help ypu either. I'll let c2g speak to her reasons.

Improving soil aeration will help (shale, perlite...) currently Im revegging a couple of plants, they arent using much water at all and i have a bit of a fungus gnat issue, to keep the soil from being too moist I took a container that was same size as one plants are in, taped up all the holes hooked a shopvac up to it and viola the extra water gets sucked out the bottom. Also, 10-20 get sucked up in the process.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 3, 2018)

Didn't even vent go to the shop yesterday. I needed some alone garden time and sleep. Worked on my girls at FF....got them all tidied up and added some more supports. Looking at a staggered harvest for sure. Slept up at the farm while it was hot and then did some pest prevention hopefullyfor the last time. They are looking good and already have buds the size of my arm on some.



Morning penis


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Spinosaid would be the active ingredient, look for any other activies then make the decision weather or not to use. The spino will be effective on fungus nats, you would be not following the labeled instructions tho, so in the us that would be a federal crime. You could find one that is, figure the concentration listed for a soil drench then use that conc.
> 
> *I dont like neem cause 1) its systemic, and 2) the odor. I wont use it at all. I dont think regalia will help ypu either. I'll let c2g speak to her reasons.*
> 
> Improving soil aeration will help (shale, perlite...) currently Im revegging a couple of plants, they arent using much water at all and i have a bit of a fungus gnat issue, to keep the soil from being too moist I took a container that was same size as one plants are in, taped up all the holes hooked a shopvac up to it and viola the extra water gets sucked out the bottom. Also, 10-20 get sucked up in the process.


My reasons are the same as yours and systemics are necessary at times. As for Neem no matter when I've used it my plants taste like it. So I don't use it since there are much better alternatives, for effectiveness, ease of application and side effects. @Diabolical666 tasted someone's flowers that all tasted the same; like Neem. She tried to help but they knew better LOL.

I had a Lucky Charm clone I did not want to lose. It's the best high I've had in ages but it had systemic Powdery Mildew. I started spraying, then root drenching with Regalia. Since we are endemic here for Thrips there is no way to keep them completely out of your grow room unless you go to Biohazard levels of quarantine; ie outer clean room, positive pressure internally and multiple air exchanges per hour via Hepa filter. It's simply not worth it. So I prophylactically use Spinosad once a week during flower to keep the them knocked back.

I sprayed and drenched with Regalia and ended up with zero Thrips. Far surpassing Spinosad's performance So although it's intended usage may not list Thrips it completely eradicated mine. Since the smallest they had was a gallon if I see another Thrip I'm going with a Regalia drench and spray to see if my past experience can be repeated. I would not expect that from a biofungicide so I'm curious to see if it works again because correlation is not causation.

I still have Monterey Spinosad on hand to use as necessary and wouldn't have a garden without it.


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 3, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Spinosaid would be the active ingredient, look for any other activies then make the decision weather or not to use. The spino will be effective on fungus nats, you would be not following the labeled instructions tho, so in the us that would be a federal crime. You could find one that is, figure the concentration listed for a soil drench then use that conc.
> 
> I dont like neem cause 1) its systemic, and 2) the odor. I wont use it at all. I dont think regalia will help ypu either. I'll let c2g speak to her reasons.
> 
> Improving soil aeration will help (shale, perlite...) currently Im revegging a couple of plants, they arent using much water at all and i have a bit of a fungus gnat issue, to keep the soil from being too moist I took a container that was same size as one plants are in, taped up all the holes hooked a shopvac up to it and viola the extra water gets sucked out the bottom. Also, 10-20 get sucked up in the process.


I wasn’t looking for those products in regards to fungus gnats. The regalia is something I could benefit from concerning potential mold outbreak. My usual go to for pests is azamax, which doesn’t actually contain neem oil at all. 
 
http://ocp.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/OCP_Brochure6_2_07.pdf

I was looking into Spinosad out of curiosity and it’s always good to change things up a bit, even tho I’m pretty sure I remember reading azamax is one particular spray pests can’t form resistance to. 
I also use insecticidal soap which I’m happy with too. 
The main problem I’m having atm is that I can’t spray anything at all (hence the sticky cards) because Im too scared to get any overspray on a bulb and have it pop on me.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I wasn’t looking for those products in regards to fungus gnats. The regalia is something I could benefit from concerning potential mold outbreak. My usual go to for pests is azamax, which doesn’t actually contain neem oil at all.
> View attachment 4192336
> http://ocp.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/OCP_Brochure6_2_07.pdf
> 
> ...


Ok here's how you do it. Wait for your lights to go out, spray, everything is dry by morning or burns off as the light turns on. Use a flashlight if you need to.


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ok here's how you do it. Wait for your lights to go out, spray, everything is dry by morning or burns off as the light turns on. Use a flashlight if you need to.


That’s what I thought to do too but I’d probably have to wait an amount of time for the bulbs to cool wouldn’t I? I have a green light torch I could use. 
But then the next problem is by that time it’s dinner bathing and bed time too, lol. 
I guess I could organise one evening that his dad takes charge for once!


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 3, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I wasn’t looking for those products in regards to fungus gnats. The regalia is something I could benefit from concerning potential mold outbreak. My usual go to for pests is azamax, which doesn’t actually contain neem oil at all.
> View attachment 4192336
> http://ocp.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/OCP_Brochure6_2_07.pdf
> 
> ...


I have not used azamax, I imagine it would not have the same residual taste/odor as neem but is still systemic and IIRC requires 6 weeks before harvest? Regailia and the other products made by that company look interisting tho, thanks for sharing. My .02, I think you're far enough along I wouldnt spray anything.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 4, 2018)

Smells like Badussy in here.......just how I like it.....carry on. 


Evening penis.

Off to bed..gotta get up early to feed my tomatoes before going to the shop.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 5, 2018)

Girls are fed and looking heavy. Got some indacas that are bicep size with a month to go still. My sativas are starting to stack decent but look like nothing sitting next to there indica sisters. The Thai plants are doing great. I ended up with some good parents from a lemon and a mango. Super thin leaves and beautiful structure. So I have some gals if each going as well as a male and female in the mini house on the other property near my house. Well away from Fuck Farms. I wish it was as easy as throwing a mango and a lemon together and having both characteristics......(sigh) oh well, took me almost a decade to get the Bubbas where their at. Ive got high hopes though. It's been years since I've seen such huge skinny sativa leaves with the exception of my SSH ........I knew I held on to these beans for a reason. 






Gotta go water the parents and head for the shop.......Morning Penis


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 5, 2018)

@shrxhky420 I haven't forgot about you brother. Life got busy with work and some medical issues with the family. I'm behind on lots of souvenirs for friends. Just know something special will be arriving on the leg of a homing pigeon.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @shrxhky420 I haven't forgot about you brother. Life got busy with work and some medical issues with the family. I'm behind on lots of souvenirs for friends. Just know something special will be arriving on the leg of a homing pigeon.


*right arm fist pump*
Was gonna search for the little kid fist pump meme but decided nah

SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 5, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> *right arm fist pump*
> Was gonna search for the little kid fist pump meme but decided nah
> 
> SH420


Lol.....every time I walk by my seed storage I think about you.


Watch for the pigeon. He should be landing on your head with in a week from now. I tied the letter to his penis. In all fairness I thought it was his leg. He's named after me.

Might wanna wear gloves when you remove the letter. He's a feisty one.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Lol.....every time I walk by my seed storage I think about you.
> 
> 
> Watch for the pigeon. He should be landing on your head with in a week from now. I tied the letter to his penis. In all fairness I thought it was his leg. He's named after me.
> ...


I figured I'd use my mouth to remove the letter... they seem to be more willing to "release" their load.
SH420


----------



## ANC (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Sep 6, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Who needs stress balls when you can have the cock.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 6, 2018)

Almost done... cookies
 
SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 6, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Almost done... cookies
> View attachment 4193831
> SH420


Awesome


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 6, 2018)

So that dude at the shop got caught doing drugs((hard drugs)) and drinking with the new pill cam. So my brother confronted him and it was a mess to say the least. I enjoyed the fuck out of it. Even had to check him a few times during his rant. Only when he said threatening shit. He would calm right down and then work himself back up. I'm not sure if he's the postal type. But I got 6 reasons it wouldn't go well for him if he did decide to be foolish.I'm almost finished watering then off to the shop I go.


The dude actually came with the shop when my brother bought it. Long story, but he was never suppose to stay from the beginning. 

Should be exciting. People get very nervous in high stress situations. I just stay calm and let homeboy know I'm in control always regardless of how crazy he thinks he is. Even my brother and the other artist were surprised at how I handled that fool like 4 times for trying to get physical crazy with shit at the shop. He's a talker. It's the quiet ones you gotta watch out for.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 6, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Almost done... cookies
> View attachment 4193831
> SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Almost done... cookies
> View attachment 4193831
> SH420


now that's yummy


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 6, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4193889


This is how I'm feeling 






SH420


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 7, 2018)

Happy touch yourself inappropriately in front of a stranger day.......One of my favorite holidays.




Today's the first morning I could smell the skunks fighting at Fuck Farms from the highway.......



Penis


----------



## dangledo (Sep 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Happy touch yourself inappropriately in front of a stranger day.......One of my favorite holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do any dick tattoos yet? I'd like one of these. Maybe with a duck head if possible. Thx

https://www.buzzfeed.com/pajaroentertainmentltd/the-penis-with-the-dragon-tattoo-nsfw-31ii?utm_term=.tujylO0Gv#.liDenYKg9


----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2018)

Why would you want a tattoo of a dick?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 7, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Do any dick tattoos yet? I'd like one of these. Maybe with a duck head if possible. Thx
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/pajaroentertainmentltd/the-penis-with-the-dragon-tattoo-nsfw-31ii?utm_term=.tujylO0Gv#.liDenYKg9


I think a majestic fuck would be really nice. It put you down for a app.

Never tie the hands of an artist. I was going to say something about letting the creative juices flow..........buuuuuuut I think that could get messy in this particular scenario.



@Gary Goodson what's up mudafucka?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I think a majestic fuck would be really nice. It put you down for a app.
> 
> Never tie the hands of an artist. I was going to say something about letting the creative juices flow..........buuuuuuut I think that could get messy in this particular scenario.
> 
> ...


Shit not much homie. How’s it going?

I saw a newb trying to post up top and I had to shut that shit down!


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 7, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shit not much homie. How’s it going?
> 
> I saw a newb trying to post up top and I had to shut that shit down!


Busy as fuck brother. Hopefully things will calm down in about 2 months, give or take. Just figured I'd say what's up since I haven't been getting my dose of dix lately.

Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 7, 2018)

Shishkeberry @ 7 wks
    

Looking a bit messy here^^^ but getting the job done


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 7, 2018)

And the Chrystal @ 7 wks. She’s definitely come out of nowhere! 

    
  
Majority of trichs are milky now with flecks of amber here n there.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 8, 2018)

Look at you. Not bad at all!


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 8, 2018)

Thank you!!


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 8, 2018)

Won a 100$ bet this morning. Not for the dude leaving. The bet was I couldn't tell the guys what was being said in my Portuguese music.....I don't like calling it rap because they are far more talented than today's rappers. Using old school equipment and telling an actual story while sounding good. So that was an easy 100.


Penis everyone


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2018)

At the game with the fam. 
Fuck the yankees!
View from the dugout:
 
Po Po keeping me in from running out there naked...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 8, 2018)

Doesn't look like either of those dudes could catch you even if you're just walking fast.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Doesn't look like either of those dudes could catch you even if you're just walking fast.


I bet you’re right. 
They were actually laid back and offered everyone bubblegum. 
(We were in a VIP tour group. Long story...)

The smell of weed wafted in from the stadium and the cops didn’t give a rats ass.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> And the Chrystal @ 7 wks. She’s definitely come out of nowhere!
> 
> View attachment 4194901 View attachment 4194902 View attachment 4194903 View attachment 4194905
> View attachment 4194915 View attachment 4194916
> Majority of trichs are milky now with flecks of amber here n there.


Very nice! Must reek like hell, what are you doing about the smell? Prolly smell it in NZ


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 8, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Very nice! Must reek like hell, what are you doing about the smell? Prolly smell it in NZ


Lol you’re right. Smells sooo good. I have a charcoal filter but haven’t hooked it up. We only have one neighbour quite close and they’re cool and know what I’m up to. But yes it would probably be wise to get that filter hooked up.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Sep 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I can get rid of him all by myself."


. . . . . . . . . . . . . . Jesus Herman. Thats pretty gnarly stuff.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 10, 2018)

Anybody know what day it is????


That's right. National find a way to see your butthole not using a mirror day.....it could be something shiny just not a mirror. I like using the chrome siren on the front of a fire truck myself.....perfect height.

Phones and cameras are for pussies.......unless it's one of those cameras in a store where you can see yourself real time on the screen when you walk in.

I'll also allow vehicle back up cameras and/or police dash cams.


Remember you must draw it to prove you seen it.



Penis in the morning.


----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2018)

Jeesus no, I can't afford to lose another 3 hours today.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Sep 12, 2018)

Good morning everyone. Hope you all get lots of oral sex and extra cash today.



PENIS!!!!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2018)

i really need to quit playing Johnny Appleseed
wanted to run a test on my BB2 seeds to see viability....well guess what 

 

they popped, picture sux like crap though, need to work on that, i'll get a better one tonight when i get home.....put 3 seed in each mini pot, one all 3 popped, n the other 2 popped....now i need to get those seedling into seedling pots on there own.....

i'll get better pic of them tonight and post.....took this picture to quick as i ran out the door this morning going to work....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i really need to quit playing Johnny Appleseed
> wanted to run a test on my BB2 seeds to see viability....well guess what
> 
> View attachment 4197388
> ...


 If they remain blurry after harvest ... win


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> If they remain blurry after harvest ... win


right....

gonna have to get my seedling pots out, gotta a strange feeling with this test.....it's gonna be interesting at the least anyways.....

new phone, new camera.......the learning begins.....


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2018)

https://gizmodo.com/watch-the-awesome-way-in-which-plants-defend-themselves-1829039597


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> https://gizmodo.com/watch-the-awesome-way-in-which-plants-defend-themselves-1829039597


that's cool

so a plant uses a small electrical charge to start the repair process and the signal the rest of the plant....very interesting if i read that right


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> that's cool
> 
> so a plant uses a small electrical charge to start the repair process and the signal the rest of the plant....very interesting if i read that right


For the next time you you sit back to smoke a bowl.


----------



## Marijuanagoddess0101 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hey guys do my plants look good? They are a week into flowering.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 14, 2018)

Marijuanagoddess0101 said:


> Hey guys do my plants look good? They are a week into flowering. View attachment 4198551 View attachment 4198552


you should post those in the Beautiful thread!! look marvelous ...what strain


----------



## Marijuanagoddess0101 (Sep 14, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> you should post those in the Beautiful thread!! look marvelous ...what strain


Aw thanks, I found them in some weed I was smoking, was high grade stuff so I'm excited to harvest! Will definitely keep the page posted


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 14, 2018)

Well looks definitely indica dominant...I would post those pics in the growin flowering harvest..shit like that


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> For the next time you you sit back to smoke a bowl.


that's crazy informative, thank for letting me listen....

i like his theory, especially in the fungi intellegence and cellular as well

the notion that fungi have been around longer than humans is outstanding.....first fungi little over 2 billion, fossilized little over 1, that's rather crazy to phathom in a evolutionary scale too....


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 14, 2018)

My perpetual sog grow schedule has been fucked up lately. I'm supposed to harvest every two weeks but between introducing new strains, and going out of town for too long and losing a couple of cloners worth of cuttings, everything got thrown off. I'm phasing out the best smoke of my life, DJ Short's Blueberry. She only produces half of what my other stains do, but I can't charge double the price for her, so she's got to go. I may keep tiny mom and try to grow a little of her just of myself. Here's a tray of almost all Blueberry, whose flower I'll be keeping all to myself. They've been in there about a week - 







Second tray is the new girls, C99 and Strawberry Cheesecake (they are both SO GOOD). About 10 days in, they seem to be acclimating to the room quite nicely -


 



Tray of the usual suspects, Trainwreck and OG Kush about a month in...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2018)

welp the BB2 seed are kinda surprising me as of late. Start 6, 5 sprouted which is nice to see over all.....so last night i went through the 5 and picked out 2 of the healthest ones can kept those added some soil to reinforce the stems of the little ones....honestly they don't look that bad...right now i've got them on the porch, enjoy the fresh air and the light mist of the rains we are having.

i'l prolly bring them in tonight to give them some 5k led bulb action......time will tell


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> welp the BB2 seed are kinda surprising me as of late. Start 6, 5 sprouted which is nice to see over all.....so last night i went through the 5 and picked out 2 of the healthest ones can kept those added some soil to reinforce the stems of the little ones....honestly they don't look that bad...right now i've got them on the porch, enjoy the fresh air and the light mist of the rains we are having.
> 
> i'l prolly bring them in tonight to give them some 5k led bulb action......time will tell


what happened to your camera? you used to take a lot better pictures


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what happened to your camera? you used to take a lot better pictures


new phone with camera attached still learning it, also have them outside no sun with the rain we have right now, plus i don't have them under my light system either...so

i'll get them under a bulb this weekend to take a look at the color and such......gonna be a interesting experiment to say the least, considering


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2018)

Girls are looking incredible. The SR is super purple and others have lavender all through them. My Bubbas continue to blow my mind in shear size and frost. I'm seriously amazed every time I grow them. It will be a staggered harvest and will most likely start at the end of this month. I've got some awesome pics for my bud wall in my office. 


Penis


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2018)

Little better pics of BB2,; under a 5k led bulb, I hope.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Sep 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> https://gizmodo.com/watch-the-awesome-way-in-which-plants-defend-themselves-1829039597


Damn good article man. That was great info. I never seen anything that detailed in terms of movement of signals. Makes me wonder if plants are conscious.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Sep 16, 2018)

Well its about that time of year...maybe a month left. The Kosher isnt what I expected, and I know why. I made a couple of errors in my first grow, considering breakage, watering errors, feeding errors, and long term high temps. I also started this with a partner who completely bailed on me about half way in. I took his advice a little too seriously and implemented it a little bit too readily, instead of listening to my instincts. I overfed these about 2 weeks ago so they are clawing because of that, which is slow to subside. 

Ive grown all kinds of plants for years. From row crops like corn, carrots, potatoes, and garlic to Okra, cucumber, melon, berries, lettuce and Spinach; Bulbs to Citrus, I can do it, have done it. I say that because it therefore is no stretch on any level to grow this plant. However, I am highly disappointed that I allowed myself to utilize information I KNEW was off in some way or another most of the time.

So I am, unfortunately, disappointed in my yield. Very small for what i should have on 3 plants.

 ABOVE: Closest to the screen, bottom left: that little top had to be cut because I came home from work one day and noticed a f****** white caterpillar gnawing away at the flower. There were little tiny black balls left behind everywhere. Idk if from the caterpillar or what but yeah. I cut it. Regrowing quite fast actually. That plant just will not bulk up for me no matter what I do. Sucks.


ABOVE: Decent.


ABOVE: Inadequate. Pisses me off.


ABOVE: Again, pisses me off. I messed up.


Looks all right, but its not. Lacking density, lacking the terp profile I was promised, lacking the bulking characteristics I was promised were top-of-the-line. Clearly the pheno isnt even stable if I got one outta three completely different.

Feedback?
Kosher Kush OD.


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Makes me wonder if plants are conscious.


Just use the right plants and you will know that they are not just conscious, they are part of a force much older and smarter than us.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 17, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> For the next time you you sit back to smoke a bowl.


My favorite Rogan podcast yet.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Sep 18, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Well its about that time of year...maybe a month left. The Kosher isnt what I expected, and I know why. I made a couple of errors in my first grow, considering breakage, watering errors, feeding errors, and long term high temps. I also started this with a partner who completely bailed on me about half way in. I took his advice a little too seriously and implemented it a little bit too readily, instead of listening to my instincts. I overfed these about 2 weeks ago so they are clawing because of that, which is slow to subside.
> 
> Ive grown all kinds of plants for years. From row crops like corn, carrots, potatoes, and garlic to Okra, cucumber, melon, berries, lettuce and Spinach; Bulbs to Citrus, I can do it, have done it. I say that because it therefore is no stretch on any level to grow this plant. However, I am highly disappointed that I allowed myself to utilize information I KNEW was off in some way or another most of the time.
> 
> ...


Damn, i might have to delete this post....ive been threatened with physical harm over it. Dammit i liked them, too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 18, 2018)

fight for your rights.....
if you think the post is accurate, fuck em


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 18, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Damn, i might have to delete this post....ive been threatened with physical harm over it. Dammit i liked them, too.


and why would u do that?


----------



## lokie (Sep 18, 2018)

My wife helped trim the latest harvest. She did ok for a first timer.

Having never trimmed before I showed her what was to keep, what was for budder and what
was for compost.

After the first plant was trimmed I went to collect the budder pile and noticed that she had
place several top kolas in the pile. When I brought it to her attention she said "Yes, I know.
I need some for the budder too." I explained how the lower buds also held THC and that they would be good for the budder.

While trimming the next plant I noticed that she was placing some larffy buds in the
keep jar.

me: you can put those in the budder pile.
her: It's ok, I'm putting them all in the jar. When I make budder I'll just use the whole jar!


----------



## lokie (Sep 18, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Damn, i might have to delete this post....ive been threatened with physical harm over it. Dammit i liked them, too.


As long as that is an accurate account of what happened, what is the problem.

If someone has a different version then let them post it here so we can all see.

Who is threatening physical harm over it? An RIU member? <- that would not be cool.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Damn, i might have to delete this post....ive been threatened with physical harm over it. Dammit i liked them, too.


Weird, who threatened you and where. I see nothing in this thread.



lokie said:


> As long as that is an accurate account of what happened, what is the problem.
> 
> If someone has a different version then let them post it here so we can all see.
> 
> *Who is threatening physical harm over it? An RIU member?* <- that would not be cool.


LOL but it would be typical.


----------



## lokie (Sep 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Weird, who threatened you and where. I see nothing in this thread.
> 
> 
> LOL but it would be typical.


lol

Well there are a few that I would send a gift to.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2018)

@Jack Kilgore - you aren't hanging in politics are you?
Plenty of nut bags over there that would do that.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 18, 2018)

i assumed it was the partner who gave the poor advice.......¿


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 18, 2018)

So I’m doing a bit of a staggered harvest with the chrystal and have taken a few colas off the top that were starting to sizzle getting so close to the light. Probably a good thing to give underneath some help. I’ll do full harvest on the day after the next full moon which is the 25th. (Which is called the Harvest Moon by coincidence.) 

Chrystal Rain 14 Sep @ 8wks    

They definitely could have gone that bit longer but u can see the leaves starting to getting burnt and I couldn’t bend them any further. 

Here’s a bit dried up that I snipped at 7wks, again cos it was frying under the light. So nice to smoke! Tastes fruity as hell but with a menthol kind of taste too, like that cold fresh feel as u inhale. It’s such a pity this strain isn’t known for yields otherwise I’d grow it again and again. .


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Sep 19, 2018)

Yeah im not sure who it is but they obviously know I post here. Im gonna keep the post up, I just dont like it is all. I posted the truth and Im not even talking smack, Im literally just saying im disappointed in my yield based on my skills as a gardener and what I shoulda expected.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Sep 19, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> So I’m doing a bit of a staggered harvest with the chrystal and have taken a few colas off the top that were starting to sizzle getting so close to the light. Probably a good thing to give underneath some help. I’ll do full harvest on the day after the next full moon which is the 25th. (Which is called the Harvest Moon by coincidence.)
> 
> Chrystal Rain 14 Sep @ 8wks View attachment 4201140 View attachment 4201142 View attachment 4201143 View attachment 4201144
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Good job !


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Sep 19, 2018)

mmm


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fight for your rights.....
> if you think the post is accurate, fuck em


My post is accurate. I appreciate that reminder. Ur right.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Sep 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @Jack Kilgore - you aren't hanging in politics are you?
> Plenty of nut bags over there that would do that.


Haha no i learned my lesson the first week on site lol. Your right, thats the cream of the crop right there!


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Sep 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Weird, who threatened you and where. I see nothing in this thread.
> 
> 
> LOL but it would be typical.


Its not on the thread and i wont blast em, I dont know who they are. Im gonna wait.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Yeah im not sure who it is but they obviously know I post here. Im gonna keep the post up, I just dont like it is all. I posted the truth and Im not even talking smack, Im literally just saying im disappointed in my yield based on my skills as a gardener and what I shoulda expected.


who gives a shit? your here to learn like the rest of us....

yeild are usually based on pheno, some do good, some do bad.....your skills are basically based on the growth of the plant itself......don't be hard on yourself......

who ever it is just do this  then you do 

hope the plant you cut wasn't the one in the pictures....just fyi


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> So I’m doing a bit of a staggered harvest with the chrystal and have taken a few colas off the top that were starting to sizzle getting so close to the light. Probably a good thing to give underneath some help. I’ll do full harvest on the day after the next full moon which is the 25th. (Which is called the Harvest Moon by coincidence.)
> 
> Chrystal Rain 14 Sep @ 8wks View attachment 4201140 View attachment 4201142 View attachment 4201143 View attachment 4201144
> 
> ...


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> who gives a shit? your here to learn like the rest of us....
> 
> yeild are usually based on pheno, some do good, some do bad.....your skills are basically based on the growth of the plant itself......don't be hard on yourself......
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 19, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Its not on the thread and i wont blast em, I dont know who they are. Im gonna wait.


Im w/GWN on this...dont hang out in politics or religion..youll be sacrificed for bein too far left or too far right n shit!!...I blame UB


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> Im w/GWN on this...dont hang out in politics or religion..youll be sacrificed for bein too far left or too far right n shit!!...I blame UB


everyone blames UB, but he's rollies buddy, so forget it


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 19, 2018)

yea...sad buck true...see what I did there!/


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 20, 2018)

@UncleBuck 

Let's start a gang, bro.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> @UncleBuck
> 
> Let's start a gang, bro.



The Keyboard Warriors?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> The Keyboard Warriors?


Strongest fingers in the states, son.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Strongest fingers in the states, son.



Rollin’ up tough on 50cc mopeds!


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Rollin’ up tough on 50cc mopeds!


LMao... 49cc bored over?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 20, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> LMao... 49cc bored over?



Don’t make jokes. If you see a bunch of mopeds parked out front there is a dangerous crowd downstairs in Mom’s basement!


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Rollin’ up tough on 50cc mopeds!


Nah, you killed it. We had the opportunity for dialog, friendly banter, if you will. Now that's all gone and it's all because of you....this took an unexpected, sickening turn. You should be ashamed of yourself with that lame half ass reply..... smfh


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 20, 2018)

I smoked some bud, then died and was reincarnated as a smashed asshole.. Just fyi..


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Nah, you killed it. We had the opportunity for dialog, friendly banter, if you will. Now that's all gone and it's all because of you....this took an unexpected, sickening turn. You should be ashamed of yourself with that lame half ass reply..... smfh



Bummer. 

I tried my hardest on this one.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Bummer.
> 
> I tried my hardest on this one.


It's actually under review, I'll get back to you.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Bummer.
> 
> I tried my hardest on this one.


For Really?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> It's actually under review, I'll get back to you.



I can be found wearing the gang colors in bucks Mom’s basement.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 20, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I smoked some bud, then died and was reincarnated as a smashed asshole.. Just fyi..


Ill quote my self.
Lol.. Case you all missed this gem..


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 20, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> For Really?



I paid attention for a whole 3 seconds. You try doing that on this weed.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I can be found wearing the gang colors in bucks Mom’s basement.


Summers eve is a gang color?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 20, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Ill quote my self.
> Lol.. Case you all missed this gem..



You’re trying harder than me. Respect.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 20, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Summers eve is a gang color?



What do you have against clean and lovely?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I can be found wearing the gang colors in bucks Mom’s basement.


You're not a funny guy, bro. It's not a huge deal, it's ok, You need to accept that shit and move on.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You’re trying harder than me. Respect.


Ninja bows retardedly..


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> You're not a funny guy, bro. Uts not a huge deal, it's ok, You need to accept that shit and move on.


Haaa.. I miss your penis


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> You're not a funny guy, bro. It's not a huge deal, it's ok, You need to accept that shit and move on.



It’s my fault. I accept that. I always forget to include a penis.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> What do you have against clean and lovely?


Piss and vinegar is my shit bro..


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 20, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Piss and vinegar is my shit bro..



Lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> It’s my fault. I accept that. I always forget to include a penis.


As long as it huge!! No exceptions


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 20, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> As long as it huge!! No exceptions



Crap! I’m jewish. Enough said.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Crap! I’m jewish. Enough said.


Don't tell U.B.. Lol.. 

How's your shoulder? Good as new?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 20, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Don't tell U.B.. Lol..
> 
> How's your shoulder? Good as new?



Ub knows. That’s why he is so envious of me he can’t stop flirting. 

And thanks for asking. I’m at 90%plus of original range of motion. Still sore sometimes but I can paddle and ride again pretty strong. 

There is still muscle that needs to grow back along the scar. There’s a dent back there. Looks funny from the side. 

It’s not even hurting too much in the thunderstorm we are having. I had a great trauma surgeon.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Ub knows. That’s why he is so envious of me he can’t stop flirting.
> 
> And thanks for asking. I’m at 90%plus of original range of motion. Still sore sometimes but I can paddle and ride again pretty strong.
> 
> ...


Good to hear man.. Shoulders rearly recover a 100% glad your doing good.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 20, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Good to hear man.. Shoulders rearly recover a 100% glad your doing good.



Thanks very much. I got lucky and didn’t damage the rotator cuff.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 20, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks very much. I got lucky and didn’t damage the rotator cuff.


Lol. Just trashed your scapula.. I remember seeing your mri's.. I sepereated my a.c. and broke my scapula years ago and it still fucks with me.( crapy doc) .. Did what was called the mumferd slap procedure on me.. Or something to those lines anyway.. This was thirteen years ago if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 20, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Lol. Just trashed your scapula.. I remember seeing your mri's.. I sepereated my a.c. and broke my scapula years ago and it still fucks with me.( crapy doc) .. Did what was called the mumferd slap procedure on me.. Or something to those lines anyway.. This was thirteen years ago if memory serves me correctly.



Sorry to hear that. I couldn’t move my arm for almost 2 months without immobilizing pain. I was worried. 

But I rehabbed it myself. The surgeon gave me a pass on physical therapy and told me to see him in 3 months only if I feel I need too. 

Lotta metal in there now though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> @UncleBuck
> 
> Let's start a gang, bro.


sure, you can call yourselves "the annoying faux jews" 
your initiation can be living off of your wife's family while haunting the political forums of weed websites, looking for people to cheat


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 20, 2018)

Will you guys stop it. If you say his name 3 times he's gonna show up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2018)

oh, i'm sure once is enough, he's the kind that can't ignore any kind of attention....


----------



## Kushash (Sep 20, 2018)

@UncleBuck! [URL='https://www.rollitup.org/members/unclebuck.251367/']@UncleBuck!! [URL='https://www.rollitup.org/members/unclebuck.251367/']@UncleBuck!!![/URL]
Good Morning![/URL]
Out of sugar so I added 2 teaspoons of meth.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Kushash (Sep 20, 2018)

@MichiganMedGrower
Good Morning!


----------



## Kushash (Sep 20, 2018)

Almost forgot MMG, out of sugar and no meth for your coffee.
I hope you are OK with Black Coffee.

@MichiganMedGrower
@UncleBuck
This goes well with coffee.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


>



Blast from the past!


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Sep 21, 2018)

Hahahaha damn dude, I just read the last 3 pages of this forum, from where I last posted, and it went SOMEWHERE off the rails!! Lolol you guys are awesome


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2018)

rails are just to get you started, once you're up to speed, rails just keep you from going into interesting territory


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> rails are just to get you started, once you're up to speed, rails just keep you from going into interesting territory


Roller coasters are fun but I always wish I could steer them elsewhere.


----------



## lokie (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Kushash (Sep 22, 2018)

Good Morning! Penis!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Damn, i might have to delete this post....ive been threatened with physical harm over it. Dammit i liked them, too.


You know I looked into your claim of physical harm over this. Usually things are all over the forum when this type of thing goes down. We choose sides and fight avidly online. The silence surrounding your allegations were odd.

So I did some sleuthing about and found out that you are a paid informant living in your mama's basement after being busted for pills. I refuse to out the source but it's legit. So you, little rat, are dead to me. I dislike snitches immensely. Hopefully no one will be foolish enough to have any 'real' interaction with you.

Hope your other screen names here are more lucrative for your handler.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2018)

LMAO!!


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You know I looked into your claim of physical harm over this. Usually things are all over the forum when this type of thing goes down. We choose sides and fight avidly online. The silence surrounding your allegations were odd.
> 
> So I did some sleuthing about and found out that you are a paid informant living in your mama's basement after being busted for pills. I refuse to out the source but it's legit. So you, little rat, are dead to me. I dislike snitches immensely. Hopefully no one will be foolish enough to have any 'real' interaction with you.
> 
> Hope your other screen names here are more lucrative for your handler.


Back to one jack


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Back to one jack


Yep, be patient, let the system do it's job and the righteous shall prevail.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Sep 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> So I did some sleuthing about and found out that you are a paid informant living in your mama's basement after being busted for pills. I refuse to out the source but it's legit. So you, little rat, are dead to me. I dislike snitches immensely. Hopefully no one will be foolish enough to have any 'real' interaction with you.
> 
> Hope your other screen names here are more lucrative for your handler.


Bitch arent you the same person who sent me a PM the other day saying I should TELL YOU who it is since you wanna do somethin about it?! Ill post THAT S*** real quick if you keep runnin ur mouth. Talkin bout, "oh something should be done, Id really like to know who it is, if its a RIU member not cool, blah blah blah" I still have the message idiot.

How can u call me a snitch after you wanted me to rat to you? Ur obviously a phony, get outta my face.

Fact is im not SNITCHIN on anything, what would i be SNITCHIN on....the fact that someone threatened me? Imbecile.

I havent mentioned anything else about this because Im trying to maintain my safety. I was sent text messages, not RIU messages, on my personal safety being at risk. Being as they can contact me and have proven to know where I live, Im not gonna push this further. I got threatened because someone felt like my post was outside the bounds for whatever reason. So here it is...yes, i BELIEVE i know who the person is, however, even if i do confirm that im not telling anyone because im not stupid. Anything beyond that is just irrelevant. Good day.

Full Quote 


curious2garden said:


> You know I looked into your claim of physical harm over this. Usually things are all over the forum when this type of thing goes down. We choose sides and fight avidly online. The silence surrounding your allegations were odd.
> 
> So I did some sleuthing about and found out that you are a paid informant living in your mama's basement after being busted for pills. I refuse to out the source but it's legit. So you, little rat, are dead to me. I dislike snitches immensely. Hopefully no one will be foolish enough to have any 'real' interaction with you.
> 
> Hope your other screen names here are more lucrative for your handler.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Sep 22, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Back to one jack


Obviously not. Youve spoken too soon.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Sep 22, 2018)

I know i know, ill get crap for this, but....

Why do we say 'Penis' in greeting or exhortation? Just curious...lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Bitch arent you the same person who sent me a PM the other day saying I should TELL YOU who it is since you wanna do somethin about it?! Ill post THAT S*** real quick if you keep runnin ur mouth. Talkin bout, "oh something should be done, Id really like to know who it is, if its a RIU member not cool, blah blah blah" I still have the message idiot.
> 
> How can u call me a snitch after you wanted me to rat to you? Ur obviously a phony, get outta my face.
> 
> ...


LOL, you might want one of these


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You know I looked into your claim of physical harm over this. Usually things are all over the forum when this type of thing goes down. We choose sides and fight avidly online. The silence surrounding your allegations were odd.
> 
> So I did some sleuthing about and found out that you are a paid informant living in your mama's basement after being busted for pills. I refuse to out the source but it's legit. So you, little rat, are dead to me. I dislike snitches immensely. Hopefully no one will be foolish enough to have any 'real' interaction with you.
> 
> Hope your other screen names here are more lucrative for your handler.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Bitch arent you the same person who sent me a PM the other day saying I should TELL YOU who it is since you wanna do somethin about it?! Ill post THAT S*** real quick if you keep runnin ur mouth. Talkin bout, "oh something should be done, Id really like to know who it is, if its a RIU member not cool, blah blah blah" I still have the message idiot.
> 
> How can u call me a snitch after you wanted me to rat to you? Ur obviously a phony, get outta my face.
> 
> ...


Hey babycakes, please post that PM  I have nothing to hide, unlike you in mama's basement.


----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Jack Kilgore (Sep 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hey babycakes, please post that PM  I have nothing to hide, unlike you in mama's basement.


Uhh....I dont have a basement. Is all I can say.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hey babycakes, please post that PM  I have nothing to hide, unlike you in mama's basement.


You are so bad, so baaaaad!


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> You are so bad, so baaaaad!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Uhh....I dont have a basement. Is all I can say.


Keep up honey it's your mama's basement.



jacksmuff said:


> Back to one jack


As it should be ;D


----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (Sep 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, you might want one of these


Bigger maybe one of these::


----------



## 420God (Sep 22, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Bigger maybe one of these::
> View attachment 4203676


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4203678


I MUST have that! NOW!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2018)

Holy crap, that giant digger is actually moving on it's way to a new job
https://www.swapmeetdave.com/Humor/Workshop/Trencher.htm


----------



## 420God (Sep 22, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Bigger maybe one of these::
> View attachment 4203676


Btw, I worked for Central Fabricators and made the bucket for the Hitachi 1800.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Sep 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>


Those teeth are hardened steel, we were in a hurry one time and I had a tight one I tried to pound on. My sledge nicked the tooth and a shard went into my arm, almost hit the bone. I went and got it removed and 2 stiches then went back to work. I tore a stich later that day. No bs.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>



That is like some Imperial Death Machine from Star Wars. The Rebel base has no chance...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Holy crap, that giant digger is actually moving on it's way to a new job
> https://www.swapmeetdave.com/Humor/Workshop/Trencher.htm


That's a Swiss Army Tank as imagined (and built!) by Germans.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> That's a Swiss Army Tank as imagined (and built!) by Germans.


Krupp


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2018)

boy leave for 48hrs and all hell breaks out in a hand baskets.......


----------



## 420God (Sep 24, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> boy leave for 48hrs and all hell breaks out in a hand baskets.......


Only because you were gone.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2018)

420God said:


> Only because you were gone.


lol...find that hard to believe....but ok...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> lol...find that hard to believe....but ok...


Shh! Don't blaspheme 420god. It's your fault, take it like a man


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Shh! Don't blaspheme 420god. It's your fault, take it like a man


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2018)

couldn't be any worse than my wife telling me "how did that tomato get there" and just shrug and giggle with a beer in hand.....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> couldn't be any worse than my wife telling me "how did that tomato get there" and just shrug and giggle with a beer in hand.....


LOL


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 27, 2018)

Parts!

Kevlar/kevlar. Should be good for 615ft lb. I turned down the boost so that should be fine.

Sbc is the mfr but exedy did the SFI cert. neat. Now I get to pull my motor...fuck. Not today, I’ll start tomorrow.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4207448


is that on you?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that on you?


Not yet lol


----------



## dangledo (Sep 29, 2018)

#Nippledix


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 29, 2018)

I have normal nips so it probably wouldn't be as funny.


----------



## lokie (Oct 3, 2018)

Tonight's enlightenment is being sponsored by Power Kush.

 

AND 

I feel fine.


That is all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2018)

lokie said:


> Tonight's enlightenment is being sponsored by Power Kush.
> 
> View attachment 4209895
> 
> ...


and mine after work will be beer and some space tomatoes my own blend...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> and mine after work will be beer and some space tomatoes my own blend...


What a Cowinkidink that you mention tomatoes.
I am making fresh Greek halibut with tomatoes and onions for dinner.

 

Be here @ 6:30 sharp and a mild Chardonnay would go nicely.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What a Cowinkidink that you mention tomatoes.
> I am making fresh Greek halibut with tomatoes and onions for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 4209918
> ...


Mmmm, I'd eat that, oh yeah


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What a Cowinkidink that you mention tomatoes.
> I am making fresh Greek halibut with tomatoes and onions for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 4209918
> ...


Chardonnay? hmmm seems more like a good old Burbon would go with that........


Singlemalt said:


> Mmmm, I'd eat that, oh yeah


your not the only one....that's yummy right there....and i just woke up........

where is that coffee damnit

oh there it is

Morning everyone.......space tomatoes.....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What a Cowinkidink that you mention tomatoes.
> I am making fresh Greek halibut with tomatoes and onions for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 4209918
> ...


That looks delicious. Was it as good as it looked?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That looks delicious. Was it as good as it looked?


think i'll go with "YES"....lol..just saying


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That looks delicious. Was it as good as it looked?


Better my dear, much better.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Better my dear, much better.


Gloating fucker


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2018)

What's the average seafood prices/lb in your turf GWN?


----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (Oct 4, 2018)

ANC said:


>


From a logistics standpoint that should be served open faced.


----------



## ANC (Oct 5, 2018)

or shitfaced... I'll have 4 shitfaced.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 5, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Gloating fucker


 You know it.

Burrrp




Singlemalt said:


> What's the average seafood prices/lb in your turf GWN?


In the supermarket probably not much different from yours but being friends with scads of commercial fishermen for years they always have "home-packs" that they are pretty loose with. Mrs GWN came home from work Monday with a fresh halibut fillet (hence the Greek fish & onion meal) and I still vac sealed around 15 lbs of it.

My fav season by far is Red king crab and good friends being what they are we have somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 lbs of them in the freezer.

Just for a price check for truly "Fresh" crab, check here.

https://www.alaskankingcrab.com/collections/alaskan-king-crab-legs?msclkid=637dffcced3511b0dc2aa47b99fca014&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Consider_Purchase_K_C_Desktop_Phrase&utm_term=king crab sale&utm_content=Sale_KC

As an aside, we don't buy seafood and rarely any red meat - there's too much of it swimming/running around here.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You know it.
> 
> Burrrp
> 
> ...


That's what up right thar...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2018)

Morning everyone

Coffee in hand, watching the news...need to turn that crap off.....eek

gave away 2 of my space tomato seedling yesterday to people who could use them....

still got a couple left.....

hope everyone is having a good day....


----------



## ANC (Oct 5, 2018)

Tacocat spelled backward is still tacocat.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> Tacocat spelled backward is still tacocat.


----------



## ANC (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (Oct 6, 2018)

Good morning.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 6, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Good morning.
> View attachment 4211279


Wow looks a lil chilly, I’m jealous..


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2018)

We are having our first hot days of the season... I had to steal a fan back from the flowering room.


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 6, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Good morning.
> View attachment 4211279


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 6, 2018)

ANC said:


>


i kept waiting to see Borat...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Good morning.
> View attachment 4211279


Oh my! Novelty moisture.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 6, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Good morning.
> View attachment 4211279


that ^ is NOT a good morning


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i kept waiting to see Borat...


I know, but it is a cool story, in a macabre way.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that ^ is NOT a good morning


I live in an area that has four seasons, sometimes they are all in the same day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2018)

my basic season are just hot and cold....with a little rain in the middle....

morning everyone, hope everyone is having a good one

space tomatoes seedling test is done, now on to the veg testing......saved the oldest and the youngest for this test

gonna be replanting the oldest this weekend, or whenever i get sober enough to do it

think i'll take a nap later.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2018)

oldest and youngest of the group.....oldest is getting replanted.....sometime this weekend.....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 6, 2018)

After about 2 months, I finally cleaned my 16", single perc, beaker bong. Packed it full of crushed ice and burnt 2 bowls of some really great chemdawg. I'm feelin pretty damn good.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> my basic season are just hot and cold....with a little rain in the middle....
> 
> morning everyone, hope everyone is having a good one
> 
> ...


----------



## dstroy (Oct 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What a Cowinkidink that you mention tomatoes.
> I am making fresh Greek halibut with tomatoes and onions for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 4209918
> ...


Halibut mmmmmm

The tastiest of the flat fish


----------



## dstroy (Oct 7, 2018)

Man I was all ready to go put my car back together and then I notice the inspection cover that goes on the bottom of the block is all fucked.

$12 part, that I have to wait until tomorrow to get. Lame.

That pH controller I built had been working real good. I haven’t had to do shit in the garden. I need to get in there and prune. Should be halfway through flowering but they just started because I fucked em up good with that “recharge”. Not sure why, but it’s almost back to normal.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 7, 2018)

I think there is molases in recharge, perhaps somthing other than the bennies in recharge used it, or the microbes just arent suitable for aeroponics?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I think there is molases in recharge, perhaps somthing other than the bennies in recharge used it, or the microbes just arent suitable for aeroponics?


 Isn't molasses a "soil-only" sort of nutrient?


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 7, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Isn't molasses a "soil-only" sort of nutrient?


Its not really a nutrient but I dont know what the substrate is. Might be more organic material oor stuff that dosent disolve and I was kinda thinkin it would be like sandblasting the roots.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 7, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Its not really a nutrient but I dont know what the substrate is. Might be more organic material oor stuff that dosent disolve and I was kinda thinkin it would be like sandblasting the roots.


Anything that makes it that far is smaller than one micron. I think I just shouldn’t have done that. Works fine for dirt though.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeah, I like it over every other microbial ammendment I've tried. Cost being a factor, I have not tried mammoth P.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 9, 2018)

Today


----------



## dstroy (Oct 9, 2018)

Wouldn’t learn anything new if I don’t try different stuff out. But I won’t be putting that recharge back into this system anyway. It just threw everything out of whack. I had a ton of biofilm in my res before cleaning it too... shit was fuckin naaaaaaasty. All in just four days. 

So I came up with some new procedures and a daily checklist to follow if I decide to change anything in the future. I’ll catch anything hopefully early and correct it when trying new things. 

Since I’ve had that pH controller up and running, it’s been life on easy street. Like peek in there once a day to make sure that everything’s running right and clean fans or prune or something maybe. You know, menial chores. lol the robot does the rest for me 







Ps

Penis


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 9, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Wouldn’t learn anything new if I don’t try different stuff out. But I won’t be putting that recharge back into this system anyway. It just threw everything out of whack. I had a ton of biofilm in my res before cleaning it too... shit was fuckin naaaaaaasty. All in just four days.
> 
> So I came up with some new procedures and a daily checklist to follow if I decide to change anything in the future. I’ll catch anything hopefully early and correct it when trying new things.
> 
> ...


Is that recharge, that root stimulant stuff?
I was thinking about picking some up. I read that it needs to be used within 24 hours of mixing, so not good for res. Which is what I have. I figured I would use it the day before I do my res change. 

SH420


----------



## dstroy (Oct 9, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Is that recharge, that root stimulant stuff?
> I was thinking about picking some up. I read that it needs to be used within 24 hours of mixing, so not good for res. Which is what I have. I figured I would use it the day before I do my res change.
> 
> SH420


Yeah, it was recharge the powder stuff in the yellow bag.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 10, 2018)

What’s up nuggets?

Where’s @Indacouch ?

Taking care of his one tomato plant I bet.

School and life are keeping me busy, take it easy.



Ps. 

Penis




Pps
Please post pics of your moms best tuna casserole k thx.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 10, 2018)

dstroy said:


> What’s up nuggets?
> 
> Where’s @Indacouch ?
> 
> ...


@Indacouch ......Or tatooing a subliminal penis?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2018)

dstroy said:


> What’s up nuggets?
> 
> Where’s @Indacouch ?
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2018)

dstroy said:


> What’s up nuggets?
> 
> Where’s @Indacouch ?
> 
> ...


He takes forever trimming that one lousy tomato.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 10, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Please post pics of your moms best tuna casserole k thx.


Mom's recipe was quick, but not bad.

Boil a bag of egg noodles while the oven is preheating. 

In a casserole dish, gently mix the noodles with a can of cream of mushroom soup and a can of tuna, then sprinkle with shredded cheese. 

Bake until it's bubbly in the center.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2018)

"Three slashes on the crust - one for steam & two cause your Momma did it that way"

Edit: Not my quote but from a very famous Chef.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Oct 11, 2018)

Drugs inc says hash is bad. Ha. Bad hash sucks! Meanwhile, about to drip some distillate on top of some night rider flower and rip that ish through the bong. What a day for a daydream! Any dead heads on here gonna have to keep an ear out for garcia project! All jgb, full shows! Mick the guitar player looks and wails just like jerry. Best jerry band covers i’ve heard. Busted out a keith and donna show from 77 the other night and melted the whole place down! Full melt...


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 11, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> Drugs inc says hash is bad. Ha. Bad hash sucks! Meanwhile, about to drip some distillate on top of some night rider flower and rip that ish through the bong. What a day for a daydream! Any dead heads on here gonna have to keep an ear out for garcia project! All jgb, full shows! Mick the guitar player looks and wails just like jerry. Best jerry band covers i’ve heard. Busted out a keith and donna show from 77 the other night and melted the whole place down! Full melt...


They used to have a 13 min "Tough Mama" on youtube a few years back. Hard to find now, if you can find do so. I believe it was recorded at the Watering Hole in 2013


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2018)

I think I've found where @Indacouch has been hiding.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think I've found where @Indacouch has been hiding.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2018)

welp #10 is looking good......and #1 is getting better in it's new spot since i transplanted.......even got good run off too.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 14, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I live in an area that has four seasons, sometimes they are all in the same day.


Last night was beautiful. We basically hit 70+ yesterday in the sun.


This morning is beautiful.


Digital says 14. Good morning.


----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2018)

I love October. It is the first month of the year in which you can just pass out on top of the bed. The temperature is perfect for just walking around in pants.


----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2018)

https://www.bbc.com/news/health-45801043
*Same-sex mice have babies*


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 14, 2018)

...Sharkey put his hands in the cookie jar! 
Who me?
Yes you.
You're fucking right I did!!!




SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2018)

welp the horse trading went pretty well over the weekend.....think i got the better end of the deal, but in all honesty think we both came out great.....

all for 2 vegged space tomatoes, 5 seed, and some space tomatoes that were already sealed up........

deal was struck while having a few beers on the porch, and a good smoke between friends.....

wife went straight for the vape btw....couldn't blame her.....


----------



## dstroy (Oct 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Last night was beautiful. We basically hit 70+ yesterday in the sun.
> View attachment 4215521
> View attachment 4215522
> This morning is beautiful.
> ...


Lol nature had someone hold her beer at your place.


----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2018)

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/tesla-model-3-mid-range-45000-elon-musk-twitter/

all these rich guys who are going to change the world don't seem to be very interested in changing it for anyone but wealthy people.
the new "cheap" tesla is only going to be around 45K.....my parents bought their house in 1979 for 35K. a 4 bedroom 2 bath home, with a 2 car garage and a nice yard......so in 40 years, the price of a car has exceeded the price of a new home....and i don't even want to think what a new home is going for now. why is some wood and wiring worth 4, 5, even 10 times more than it was two generations ago?
Warren Buffet and Bill Gates both give Billions in philanthropic donations.....but to who? to poor families that are trying to get by? to people that have to walk to work in the rain and the cold, and the dark, because they can't afford 45k for a tesla? to people who live in shitty neighborhoods with tweaker neighbors, where you're afraid to let your kids go outside to play?
they're both decent people who are trying to do something good, but it might make a lot more impact in some peoples lives if they started buying some good cheap vehicles and giving them away. if they went and paid some poor families rent for a few months so they have a chance to get caught up.....
"Philanthropy" isn't meant to make the donor feel better, it's meant to help a person who needs help get out of the situation they're in, and into a situation where they can take care of themselves. it seems like a lot of the charity in the world isn't meant to help anyone but the people who are donating it. it's publicity..."look how great i am, i'm helping the poor".....give anonymously, regularly, and generously....

sorry, i'm just sick of hearing about all these Rich pricks who are so wonderful....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2018)

On a slightly different tangent I thought much the same when I heard the Mega millions lottery babble this morning. They are anticipating the payout to be nearly a BILLION dollars.

Hey, how-about they give out $ 50,000 to 20,000 people instead?
Seems like it would positively impact a hell of a lot more people.


----------



## 420God (Oct 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> On a slightly different tangent I thought much the same when I heard the Mega millions lottery babble this morning. They are anticipating the payout to be nearly a BILLION dollars.
> 
> Hey, how-about they give out $ 50,000 to 20,000 people instead?
> Seems like it would positively impact a hell of a lot more people.


Hey, I can't buy a castle with only 50k.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2018)

420God said:


> Hey, I can't buy a castle with only 50k.


 

With change to spare. : )


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> On a slightly different tangent I thought much the same when I heard the Mega millions lottery babble this morning. They are anticipating the payout to be nearly a BILLION dollars.
> 
> Hey, how-about they give out $ 50,000 to 20,000 people instead?
> Seems like it would positively impact a hell of a lot more people.


We have a HUGE pool going at work, I’ll let you guys know if I win. Lol. Hell might even come for a visit. I hear it’s nice and cool there


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> We have a HUGE pool going at work, I’ll let you guys know if I win. Lol. Hell might even come for a visit. I hear it’s nice and cool there


well, chances are hell will be frozen over, so it ought to be cool


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, chances are hell will be frozen over, so it ought to be cool


Lol, no doubt


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2018)

oh boy....now we are in the mix on the lotto, wife just informed me she bought 3 tickets today.......ugh....

welp if we win....how unlikely......but if we do i'm starting here

https://www.privateislandsonline.com/#


----------



## 420God (Oct 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> oh boy....now we are in the mix on the lotto, wife just informed me she bought 3 tickets today.......ugh....
> 
> welp if we win....how unlikely......but if we do i'm starting here
> 
> https://www.privateislandsonline.com/#


Island would be nice but I worry about the weather. I have other plans. https://www.businessinsider.com/18-castle-homes-you-can-actually-buy-2015-5#this-240-room-castle-in-connecticut-comes-with-75-acres-of-land-and-a-moat-1


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2018)

420God said:


> Island would be nice but I worry about the weather. I have other plans. https://www.businessinsider.com/18-castle-homes-you-can-actually-buy-2015-5#this-240-room-castle-in-connecticut-comes-with-75-acres-of-land-and-a-moat-1


nice, little goddy for me, and how in the hell am i gonna fill up 240 rooms ???? ahh hotel...maybe.....

i like this one, inexpensive and useful as well....https://www.privateislandsonline.com/central-america/belize/little-harvest-caye

even comes with a pool.....


----------



## 420God (Oct 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> nice, little goddy for me, and how in the hell am i gonna fill up 240 rooms ???? ahh hotel...maybe.....
> 
> i like this one, inexpensive and useful as well....https://www.privateislandsonline.com/central-america/belize/little-harvest-caye
> 
> even comes with a pool.....


That's reasonably priced, you could buy that if you only won a million. Then again it'd be nice to have your own islands all over the world if you hit big.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2018)

420God said:


> That's reasonably priced, you could buy that if you only won a million. Then again it'd be nice to have your own islands all over the world if you hit big.


yep that's the idea.....i'll start there then bounce around.......imagine what you could grow....... Island paradise...beach, fishing, smoking......eating.....you know the drill
new pheno's ck bungalo 5...hehe


----------



## lokie (Oct 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> On a slightly different tangent I thought much the same when I heard the Mega millions lottery babble this morning. They are anticipating the payout to be nearly a BILLION dollars.
> 
> Hey, how-about they give out $ 50,000 to 20,000 people instead?
> Seems like it would positively impact a hell of a lot more people.


Then I would only be envious of 20,000 people.


----------



## ANC (Oct 26, 2018)

Gonna hate trimming these girls, even the fan leaves are full of trichs. They are the size of your hands.
Been growing this cut for a while, but it is the first time I'm doing her in hydro...and first time I see her doing this.
My arse cheeks are still puckering with the heat moving in and more than 3 weeks left to go.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 26, 2018)

dstroy said:


> What’s up nuggets?
> 
> Where’s @Indacouch ?
> 
> ...


re-post

Tuna casserole, adopted and changed based on a 1970's Betty Crocker cook book.

I'm going to guesstimate on most the ingredients since I rarley measure and don't like to waste/ have leftover shit.


1 package white button mushrooms finely chopped
1lb frozen peas, add most of the bag or however much seems appropriate
14-16 oz canned/ bagged tuna in water(drained)
half white onion, don't over do it if potent
1 bag of hand made medium-wide noodles, not sure the brands you have, usually around 3-4$ in noodle section (or spinach noodles)
1 to half a diced jalapeno
1/2 cup of milk
1 tub sour cream(about 14oz)* edit
one 12oz plus package of BelGioiso Asiago or parmesean cheese, shredded

Combine after cooking noodles al dente, mix shit up, save some cheese for topping, season w/ salt and pepper when mixing up. Can top with little bit of bread crumbs, melted butter, paprika, cheese. Bake around 325F for 35-40 minutes or until looks ready.

Sometimes I add sliced asparagus if you like veggies


reminds me I'm over due for a solid T-Cass, like I told unclebuck, It's the bee's clitoris


----------



## dstroy (Oct 26, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> re-post
> 
> Tuna casserole, adopted and changed based on a 1970's Betty Crocker cook book.
> 
> ...


Nice, time for another casserole. Thanks man.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 26, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Nice, time for another casserole. Thanks man.


Looks great! I'm definitely going to try it.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks great! I'm definitely going to try it.


Oh we made the one you suggested too. I'm on a casserole kick cause they're easy to make for when I have night classes so the wife doesn't have to do much.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 27, 2018)

I wonder what tuna pussy smells like


----------



## dstroy (Oct 27, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I wonder what tuna pussy smells like


Asking the real questions. I want to know also, for a friend.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 27, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I wonder what tuna pussy smells like


Not sure, but have you tried baby goose pussy lip tacos? Lol

Edit: If you haven't seen the new Ron White special, you won't get it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 27, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I wonder what tuna pussy smells like


Tuna pussy smells like humans.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Tuna pussy smells like humans.


Taste like chicken 

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 27, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Taste like chicken
> 
> SH420


of the sea?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I wonder what tuna pussy smells like


Like catfish I imagine


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 27, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I wonder what tuna pussy smells like


Chicken.....


----------



## dstroy (Nov 2, 2018)

Wk 4 12/12 humble pie


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2018)

@cannabineer I hear there was an @Indacouch sighting yesterday?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> @cannabineer I hear there was an @Indacouch sighting yesterday?


There sure was! He has harvested his one lovingly-tended tomato plant and is even now canning the tomato.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2018)

I want to write a smoke report on Indacouch's Lucky Bubba, but I am too high to do so. I think that says it all. 6.0 from the East German judge.

I highly recommend this strain of heirloom tomato. With the right bacon and a triple-garlic bruschetta, it is simply symphonic.


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I want to write a smoke report on Indacouch's Lucky Bubba, but I am too high to do so. I think that says it all. 6.0 from the East German judge.
> 
> I highly recommend this strain of heirloom tomato. With the right bacon and a triple-garlic bruschetta, it is simply symphonic.


That gives me the munchies just reading about it.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 3, 2018)

lokie said:


> That gives me the munchies just reading about it.


Some caprese sounds good right about now

 

Mmm

Along with that heirloom tomato variety.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2018)

lokie said:


> That gives me the munchies just reading about it.


I awoke to forensic evidence of Hallowe'en candy consumption. Munchies AND amnesia; win!

Today's test article will be the Lucky Charms, crossed with Sour D if I remember right. I'm not much of a tomato man, but these are delicious.


----------



## ANC (Nov 5, 2018)

I think this lady is from Australia.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> I think this lady is from Australia.


Hmm... she looks willing to try new things.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm... she looks willing to try new things.


not even in a dirty way....i just wanna see how she gets in and out of that damn thing


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not even in a dirty way....i just wanna see how she gets in and out of that damn thing


Its a bmx bike so think 20in wheel.
Simple fulcrum, leverage and gravity. A little pullup and ther you have it. She is pretty athletic.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)

now, in a completely dirty way, i wonder what else she can do upside down ¿


----------



## ANC (Nov 8, 2018)

People sing to the cannabis we smoke as they harvest it.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 10, 2018)

What’s up nuggets?


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 11, 2018)

9 and 2 last I looked, seems to be some kind of hype around them this year, good thing cause broncos suck.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 17, 2018)

Gettin there...


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2018)

ANC said:


>


that was cool, i have a friend that does that around my area, now i know why and some what how he does it. And yes the honey does taste amazing...

good listen, informative


----------



## dstroy (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2018)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4237687 View attachment 4237688


The coloration is lovely. It looks a lot like the LA Affie I ran.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The coloration is lovely. It looks a lot like the LA Affie I ran.


I really like this plant. Thank you. It's a cherry pie leaner.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2018)

@Indacouch I just smoked some of the Lucky Bubba you grew and it's wonderful. It has a tasty grape edge, light head effect, wonderful pain relief and very relaxing. You did a great job, miss you kiddo, stay safe and Happy Holidaze.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 3, 2018)

Humble pie

 

Hope everyone’s doing well. Miss you @Indacouch


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Humble pie
> 
> View attachment 4243156
> 
> Hope everyone’s doing well. Miss you @Indacouch


That's beautiful! I love the purple and green together.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That's beautiful! I love the purple and green together.


Thanks that means a lot coming from you. It’s very tasty, my wife hates how I describe it but it’s like creamy berries. The flavor coats your mouth.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 3, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Humble pie
> 
> View attachment 4243156
> 
> Hope everyone’s doing well. Miss you @Indacouch


I've never seen that much purple, it's almost a shame to smoke that it's so pretty. It's like a Nug from Narnia. Nice job, bro. +rep...


----------



## dstroy (Dec 3, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I've never seen that much purple, it's almost a shame to smoke that it's so pretty. It's like a Nug from Narnia. Nice job, bro. +rep...


Thanks a lot man, I really appreciate it.


----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That's beautiful! I love the purple and green together.








Split complimentary colours


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Humble pie
> 
> View attachment 4243156
> 
> Hope everyone’s doing well. Miss you @Indacouch


nice work man, like everyone else love the coloring


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2018)

Fixen to head into flower.......gotta get the room built this weekend

seed: my own 
Light: 5 week veg, 5k led bulb
Nutes: none, soil only
Water: tap


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 5, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Humble pie
> 
> View attachment 4243156
> 
> Hope everyone’s doing well. Miss you @Indacouch


Not as pretty as yours but I got some haze right now. Not the densest buds but a nice smoke.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Not as pretty as yours but I got some haze right now. Not the densest buds but a *nice smoke*. View attachment 4244036


Pretty is nice, performance is better


----------



## Bareback (Dec 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Pretty is nice, performance is better


That's what she said....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2018)

Bareback said:


> That's what she said....


Thank god size doesn't matter


----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 6, 2018)

Just under 2 weeks to go
 
 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just under 2 weeks to go
> View attachment 4244910
> View attachment 4244911
> 
> SH420


So lovely! I have to say I'm looking forward to next year. I've missed growing tables of sensimilla. Seeded females aren't as lovely imo.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> So lovely! I have to say I'm looking forward to next year. I've missed growing tables of sensimilla. Seeded females aren't as lovely imo.







SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just under 2 weeks to go
> View attachment 4244910
> View attachment 4244911
> 
> SH420


killer work dude


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm in love with my new C99 pheno. With frost like this, who needs xmas trees 










Wish my phone could take better pics...


----------



## dstroy (Dec 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> So lovely! I have to say I'm looking forward to next year. I've missed growing tables of sensimilla. Seeded females aren't as lovely imo.


Something something pregnant fetish. Those exist right? Asking for a friend.

Hahahahaha


----------



## dstroy (Dec 8, 2018)

6 cannaventure lvtk day 8 12/12


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2018)

now i'm down to 2, had an offer i couldn't refuse......surprising enough these BB2 test seeds look good, with good coloring......surprised me that it also self topped as well...seems they like the 5k led bulb i'm using as well....

owe pepper plant in the back corner, and mosquito plant in the opposite corner...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2018)

owe and @curious2garden something for ya.......just thought you might like this.....

 

Texas rose (indoor) from me and Mrs' Budman


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> owe and @curious2garden something for ya.......just thought you might like this.....
> 
> View attachment 4247346
> 
> Texas rose (indoor) from me and Mrs' Budman


Ahhh! Thank you both, that is lovely. I love roses.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 11, 2018)

Too wet, into the freezer. I was hoping to make RSO today.

 

Bouta#


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Too wet, into the freezer. I was hoping to make RSO today.
> 
> View attachment 4247405
> 
> Bouta#


nice batch.......i like to use that kinda of stuff in cooking oils that i like using.....just saying...


----------



## dstroy (Dec 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> nice batch.......i like to use that kinda of stuff in cooking oils that i like using.....just saying...


I put it into oral syringes. I just started filling caps cause they’re more convenient.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I put it into oral syringes. I just started filling caps cause they’re more convenient.


the last batch i had like that, i grabbed some virgin olive oil, and infused it with it...works great for cooking.

i used the finer stuff with a rub on a brisket, really had to watch it when we have the grand kids around though

that's just me though.....

got the idea from watching a show


----------



## dstroy (Dec 13, 2018)

Got that oil made

 

Nighty night.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 13, 2018)

Day 59 from flip. Should come down Monday. I'm thinking of pushing her til the 22nd (full moon) 
   

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh! Thank you both, that is lovely. I love roses.


Harumph. Tribulus terrestris is more like it


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 13, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Day 59 from flip. Should come down Monday. I'm thinking of pushing her til the 22nd (full moon)
> View attachment 4248802 View attachment 4248800 View attachment 4248801
> 
> SH420


Nice.


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Harumph. Tribulus terrestris is more like it


tribulus is bindii...little yellow or orange flowers, i've used it for ground cover. i guess it's supposed to increase your testosterone if you use it as a supplement. but it ain't roses


----------



## dstroy (Dec 14, 2018)

humble pie dry sift. Smells and tastes so good.



That RSO came out stronk af.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Day 59 from flip. Should come down Monday. I'm thinking of pushing her til the 22nd (full moon)
> View attachment 4248802 View attachment 4248800 View attachment 4248801
> 
> SH420


that's ******* yummy right there.....love the coloring...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2018)

dstroy said:


> humble pie dry sift. Smells and tastes so good.
> 
> View attachment 4249089
> 
> That RSO came out stronk af.


i love dry sift.....makes for an awesome smoke, and a nice component

that RSO looks bitching as well man


----------



## dstroy (Dec 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> that's ******* yummy right there.....love the coloring...





BudmanTX said:


> i love dry sift.....makes for an awesome smoke, and a nice component
> 
> that RSO looks bitching as well man


Hey thanks man, I appreciate the compliments. Thank you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2018)

The off spring is doing pretty good. Looks like she bout ready to flower. Thought bout moving her in bigger and better surroundings. Still on the fence. Took a good look at "her" last night...node spacing is nice, slight auto defoliation at the bottom with is nothing to really worry about in my mind..color is good......BB2 seed are a nice surprise, her sister is the same way....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2018)

The rose is full bloom indoors..smells great..
 
Lemon Bush loves the area, i cut the top so it could bush....freaking plant is better than pledge....
 
happy penis's everyone


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> The rose is full bloom indoors..smells great..
> View attachment 4249599
> Lemon Bush loves the area, i cut the top so it could bush....freaking plant is better than pledge....
> View attachment 4249600
> happy penis's everyone


Hapenis back atchya  It is a very good day here. I finished with the USPS HOORAH


----------



## dangledo (Dec 21, 2018)

Where that mofo @Indacouch @

 

Got a little heavy on the foliar feed early on


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 21, 2018)

Choppity chop, xmas coming early 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2018)

show off.....lol...j/k


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2018)

Potting up this weekend for #1 and #2.....from the looks of them, the soil mix is holding. Gave her a little drink of water this morning followed by a quick inspection of the leaves....got 3 nice natural top......this is gonna be another bigun my gut is telling me.....

rather have good luck with these seeds that came from BB2, reports from the ones i've given away and or sold or shall i say horse traded have all been female....what are the odds huh....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4252815
> Potting up this weekend for #1 and #2.....from the looks of them, the soil mix is holding. Gave her a little drink of water this morning followed by a quick inspection of the leaves....got 3 nice natural top......this is gonna be another bigun my gut is telling me.....
> 
> rather have good luck with these seeds that came from BB2, reports from the ones i've given away and or sold or shall i say horse traded have all been female....what are the odds huh....


The luck of the draw. I dropped 11 Snow Temple and got 6 females. I had 3 Snow Temple F2 volunteers and all three were males. I won't be dropping more until I finish fishing through the Dragon Fruit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The luck of the draw. I dropped 11 Snow Temple and got 6 females. I had 3 Snow Temple F2 volunteers and all three were males. I won't be dropping more until I finish fishing through the Dragon Fruit.


actually it really is the luck of the draw this time. Especially for the fact of the plant of where they came from honestly. Next stage of the test is going into flower, now this should be interesting to say the least. She's already giving a nice smell to her, it's light, but when you get closer to her you can defintely smell her.....wife compare it to a berry earthy smell.....the other is completely different in the smell, light skunky which is weird cause they both came from the same plant......hmmm...

i'll put some better pictures after i get them into they're new home. I did have an offer on #2 already thinking about keeping her now........considering. Might be a interesting thing to play with.....

not a bad average btw....


----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2018)

This day is dedicated to @Indacouch this is a gram of his SSH. It's space shot shit even when you have high tolerance. 

You can see how thick @cannabineer 's distillate is. That has been laying on it's side while I hunted up my phone. With these new cartridges thanks to @Aeroknow it's load and go for days no more filling a wax burner every 3 hits. I hated his distillate because it was so finicky and now I love it because it's so convenient and fucking potent.

See you guys when I deorbit.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The luck of the draw. I dropped 11 Snow Temple and got 6 females. I had 3 Snow Temple F2 volunteers and all three were males. I won't be dropping more until I finish fishing through the Dragon Fruit.


I’d like to see shots of both.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 23, 2018)

This shit is a creeper.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I’d like to see shots of both.


I didn't take any pictures of Snow Temple, Jabbas Stash or Dragon Fruit. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to bother to flower out the clones I took of them. You may have to see them for yourself when you flower them 

Inda's SSH took me on a 4 hour tour, yesterday but what a sativa ramp up, OH MY!


----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I didn't take any pictures of Snow Temple, Jabbas Stash or Dragon Fruit. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to bother to flower out the clones I took of them. You may have to see them for yourself when you flower them
> 
> Inda's SSH took me on a 4 hour tour, yesterday but what a sativa ramp up, OH MY!


Never form an opinion on running a cut once. Run it long enough and you will realize the range of output the same cut can give depending on how it was grown and what season it was.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> Never form an opinion on running a cut once. Run it long enough and you will realize the range of output the same cut can give depending on how it was grown and what season it was.


That's why I'm considering running them. I have some time while I chop apart this BK for a selfing run and seedlings that need about 5 weeks before optimal flower size. So I'm going to have to bring another table online for the DF and GG#4 or let them get a little bigger than I prefer LOL.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I didn't take any pictures of Snow Temple, Jabbas Stash or Dragon Fruit. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to bother to flower out the clones I took of them. You may have to see them for yourself when you flower them
> 
> Inda's SSH took me on a 4 hour tour, yesterday but what a sativa ramp up, OH MY!


 Those few-hour tours can end badly. I'm glad yours didn't.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Those few-hour tours can end badly. I'm glad yours didn't.


Just sit right back
And you'll hear a tale
A tale of a fateful trip,
That started from this tropic port,
Aboard this tiny ship.
The mate was a mighty sailin' lad,
The Skipper brave and sure,
Five passengers set sail that day,
For a three hour tour,
A three hour tour.

LOL an hour longer than the original but then again I made it back


----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2018)

I was expecting this to be about birth control.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> I was expecting this to be about birth control.


You ever see Mary Ann on that show? I'd have no control there.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You ever see Mary Ann on that show? I'd have no control there.
> 
> View attachment 4254420


I bet you liked Katharine Ross too


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You ever see Mary Ann on that show? I'd have no control there.
> 
> View attachment 4254420


yeah, mary ann was so much hotter than ginger....ginger had been used, you knew she had seen casting couches.....mary ann was farm fresh, and usually in cutoffs and tied up shirts.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I bet you liked Katharine Ross too


if she's good enough for Sam Elliot, i could force muhself....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I bet you liked Katharine Ross too


Yes, yes I did.
She was the bomb in Butch Cassidy & the Sundance kid.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You ever see Mary Ann on that show? I'd have no control there.
> 
> View attachment 4254420


I’d have had no control here lol

Frank Sinatra in his heyday wasn’t bad on the eyes either


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 27, 2018)

amazing how much someone can change over the years


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> amazing how much someone can change over the years
> View attachment 4255939 View attachment 4255940 View attachment 4255941 View attachment 4255942


I reckon he was still a looker in his golden years too lol. But that’s just me


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> amazing how much someone can change over the years
> View attachment 4255939 View attachment 4255940 View attachment 4255941 View attachment 4255942



That's nothing...


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 28, 2018)

Hahaha


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 28, 2018)

More monster mayhem!! I’ve temporarily got the canopy under control but it seems every 24hrs and there’s more stretching straight for that light. So I’ve pretty much got the same issue as last run, my fault but I’ll deal with it  

They’re a bit sleepy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 28, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> That's nothing...


he went from a young black man to a middle aged white woman.......


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 28, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> More monster mayhem!! I’ve temporarily got the canopy under control but it seems every 24hrs and there’s more stretching straight for that light. So I’ve pretty much got the same issue as last run, my fault but I’ll deal with it View attachment 4256061View attachment 4256062
> 
> They’re a bit sleepy


Oops I’m wasted.. that’s^^ the same plant lol. 
Here’s her sibling


----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2018)

Someone gave me a dab rig for x-mas.






I've never owned a dab rig. In the past when I looked into making dabs
the added work just was not worth the extra setup cost and bother.

Now I have to setup to make dabs. 

The first and only time I have had dabs my grandson offered up several hits.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2018)

Just thought I'd pop over say I to some ppl I havnt Said hi to in a while
Oh and I thought this chick was hot as fuck back in the day...and classy
Wife dressed up as per this photo at a fancy dress party and it brought back some memories


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2018)

Hey Ruby Fruit, good to see you and Happy Holidays. Hope your family is doing well. I enjoyed Barbara Feldon on Get Smart


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 30, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Just thought I'd pop over say I to some ppl I havnt Said hi to in a while
> Oh and I thought this chick was hot as fuck back in the day...and classy
> Wife dressed up as per this photo at a fancy dress party and it brought back some memories
> View attachment 4257269


Your wife has good taste, wait she's with you what am I saying!


Happy New Year!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Wife dressed up as per this photo at a fancy dress party and it brought back some memories


pistol included?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hey Ruby Fruit, good to see you and Happy Holidays. Hope your family is doing well. I enjoyed Barbara Feldon on Get Smart


Cheers family is great holidays are normal no kids around for once lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Your wife has good taste, wait she's with you what am I saying!
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!


I'm pretty sure she was drunk when she first seen me 
Happy new year to all your crew been a while since I've talked to the "originals" that got me on riu in the first place


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Cheers family is great holidays are normal no kids around for once lol


Haha!! My kids went to Brazil for Christmas through New Year! While the cats away the mice are having a holiday around here.


----------



## lokie (Dec 30, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Just thought I'd pop over say I to some ppl I havnt Said hi to in a while
> Oh and I thought this chick was hot as fuck back in the day...and classy
> Wife dressed up as per this photo at a fancy dress party and it brought back some memories
> View attachment 4257269


I wonder if old Don was smart enough to get that?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2018)

O


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> pistol included?


Had no fake one to take and couldn't take this one even though it hasnt been fired in a long time


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2018)

lokie said:


> I wonder if old Don was smart enough to get that?


I always like to think he just played dumb lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Haha!! My kids went to Brazil for Christmas through New Year! While the cats away the mice are having a holiday around here.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 30, 2018)

The photo really doesn’t do any justice to the size of this girl but she’s huge and I’m thinking by the time the indoor room is free she’s just gonna be too big so I reckon I’m going to flower her outdoors!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Just thought I'd pop over say I to some ppl I havnt Said hi to in a while
> Oh and I thought this chick was hot as fuck back in the day...and classy
> Wife dressed up as per this photo at a fancy dress party and it brought back some memories
> View attachment 4257269


Hope you acted out those memories and ya both had fun


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Hope you acted out those memories and ya both had fun


Was a gd nite for sure 
I'm not sure shrek and agent 99 were the perfect match tho lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 31, 2018)

Just smoked a lil bit of that cookies I recently chopped. It's pretty stoney, decent flavor. Needs a cure but, stoney! 
 
SH420


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> The photo really doesn’t do any justice to the size of this girl but she’s huge and I’m thinking by the time the indoor room is free she’s just gonna be too big so I reckon I’m going to flower her outdoors! View attachment 4257323


I'd plant that bitch in the ground...


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 1, 2019)

It’d be nice but too risky with the crazy summer storms here. And they sneak right up on u so if ur not home disaster!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2019)

ANC said:


> I'd plant that bitch in the ground...


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


Sorry if u understood like I was complaining. I assure u I wasn’t. I only came to the realisation that once again I left it FAR TOO LATE to ask. My fault no one else’s. 
And it seems to always go that way cos I get my clones too early and by the time the room is ready they’re already huge. So another member did suggest perhaps I look into mainlining them young to slow the size and growth? Something else to consider anyway.


----------



## ANC (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm imagining that thing stretching even another 50% in bloom.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 2, 2019)

ANC said:


> I'm imagining that thing stretching even another 50% in bloom.


Oh yeah ur right on that one. The strain is Super Sour Widow and is apparently notorious for MAJOR stretch and I’ve just found that out in the room! Hence saying I’ll flower the remaining 3 outdoors cos can u imagine?!
Outside tho I don’t mind they can stretch for the heavens won’t bother me none


----------



## ANC (Jan 2, 2019)

I prefer outdoor weed to indoor. It is just a matter of logistics.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 2, 2019)

ANC said:


> I prefer outdoor weed to indoor. It is just a matter of logistics.


I have to say I kinda do too. I should have mentioned too if push comes to shove the roof on my room still comes off too and in these months it gets the sun for the most of the day. I probably wouldn’t remove it now for the current grow in there but for the ones waiting it’s still a very viable option.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 2, 2019)

damn. back to work after a 11 day vacation. this hurts.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 2, 2019)

ANC said:


> I'd plant that bitch in the ground...



Are you referring to the plant or the poster???


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2019)

LOL


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 2, 2019)

lol....had to laugh at this one


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 2, 2019)

Oooooh, the joys


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 2, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Oooooh, the joys


oh i know.....i have to agree with the census here, that girl need to be in the ground. Maybe put some of what i call chicken wire around the bottom to keep her stable....

if i had the room, and if the laws gave me access, i would.....just saying


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 2, 2019)

getting there. surprising with the temps in the room she still going and going. Didn't have a chance to move her and her sister in the living arrangements. Considering the main part of my grow room is still fucked.....got the first coat of white primer on it though. Hopefully by the weekend is supposed to be in the 70's here, get to take them outside for a little fresh air and some real sun....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 2, 2019)

playing around with my new toy.....never guess what in them.....


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> oh i know.....i have to agree with the census here, that girl need to be in the ground. Maybe put some of what i call chicken wire around the bottom to keep her stable....
> 
> if i had the room, and if the laws gave me access, i would.....just saying


I’d love to see her in the ground I reckon she’d explode all over again but I can just imagine her in the middle of flower and it storms and she gets hammered! And even if I were to rig up a tarp over her with the high summer humidity here it would just be mold central..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4258761
> playing around with my new toy.....never guess what in them.....


my guess is ...not enough perlite..
but, what is the idea?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 2, 2019)

I have so many clones, they're spilling out into my music room. Nice problem to have, I suppose...


 

Not quite sure why I'm making more. Just habit, I guess...


----------



## dangledo (Jan 3, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I have so many clones, they're spilling out into my music room. Nice problem to have, I suppose...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258909
> ...


You have extremely large testicles


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2019)

those are some sizable clones, you have better luck with them that large? i've been having cloning trouble...maybe i'm just not cutting them big enough..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 3, 2019)

dangledo said:


> You have extremely large testicles


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 3, 2019)

I sucked at cloning, then I got one of these:
 
I still suck at cloning,
 
and have small testicles, uhm, I mean clones.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> those are some sizable clones, you have better luck with them that large? i've been having cloning trouble...maybe i'm just not cutting them big enough..


Any size will root. Soaking a day or two in a cup of just water really speeds rooting and helps prevent wilt. 

All i do anymore is toss in water(7 days usually) until i see bumps, then into whatever medium. 

12 from seed and hardly branched at all, so this was about all i could grab


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 3, 2019)

i always sucked at taking clones...maybe something i might wanna try again in the future.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my guess is ...not enough perlite..
> but, what is the idea?


right now i'm testing heat from the new panel i got. The 3 small pots are actually seedling pots that i use. The large is the finishing pot i use outside figure i would bring it in and use it as a seedling area......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2019)

ahh, i thought you had some weird theory you were testing about root growth or something...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> weird theory you were testing...


i always doing those, sometime i freak people out with my growing style. Like the two i have inside now. Temp in the living room is sitting around 60F, but yet under that 5k led bulb they love it. The 2 is also sitting next to a window i have covered. Temp against the window around 40F it was as i mentioned before, it will be close to freezing tonight, but it not affecting the plants from what i can see.....once i get them into the sun might be a different story visually...

The panel is just is just a new learning curve for me. I've been using CFL/LED bulbs for the longest of times......i'm always up for a new challenge of sorts.....


----------



## dangledo (Jan 3, 2019)

A cup of water about as easy as it gets for me. I just don't like messing with the bubble cloner anymore.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 3, 2019)

dangledo said:


> A cup of water about as easy as it gets for me. I just don't like messing with the bubble cloner anymore.
> View attachment 4259112


do yo use any root stimulator? just curious.....


----------



## dangledo (Jan 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> do yo use any root stimulator? just curious.....


I don't. It will definitely speed things up if you do though.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 3, 2019)

dangledo said:


> A cup of water about as easy as it gets for me. I just don't like messing with the bubble cloner anymore.
> View attachment 4259112


Tried to add pics but wouldn't load correctly

6 weeks in flower they still pop pretty easily


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 3, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I sucked at cloning, then I got one of these:
> View attachment 4259104
> I still suck at cloning,
> View attachment 4259105
> and have small testicles, uhm, I mean clones.


They don't tell you this, but.....the immersion pump puts out a lot of heat, warms the water too much. So the cloner must be in a cool place or have a means of cooling down the water. I can't use mine between May-Oct, if I use ice packs I sometimes can get May and middle June and Oct, nada July-Sept. Then I have to clone the old fashioned way in media.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> They don't tell you this, but.....the immersion pump puts out a lot of heat, warms the water too much. So the cloner must be in a cool place or have a means of cooling down the water. I can't use mine between May-Oct, if I use ice packs I sometimes can get May and middle June and Oct, nada July-Sept. Then I have to clone the old fashioned way in media.


Same experience here, heat is my limiting factor.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 3, 2019)

I use the rooting cubes , clone-x , humidity doom, T5 with a 100% success rate.

I also have several diy bubble cloners using air pumps and air stones also 100% success rate.


----------



## Kushash (Jan 3, 2019)

I've been cloning in a similar manner to dangledo.
I use shot glasses that sit in pairs in a larger glass for stability and change the water every 2 or 3 days. I mist them daily away from the light keeping them 44" from a 400w air cooled MH running 17/7.
I haven't tried moving them to soil as soon as the bumps show up. I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Same experience here, heat is my limiting factor.





Singlemalt said:


> They don't tell you this, but.....the immersion pump puts out a lot of heat, warms the water too much. So the cloner must be in a cool place or have a means of cooling down the water. I can't use mine between May-Oct, if I use ice packs I sometimes can get May and middle June and Oct, nada July-Sept. Then I have to clone the old fashioned way in media.


First time using it I noticed I was about 10 deg higher than desired, tried running pump on timer, 50% duty cycle wasnt enough and cuttings started wilting. Thinking about a remote reservoir, but 95% success rate with it as is.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> those are some sizable clones, you have better luck with them that large? i've been having cloning trouble...maybe i'm just not cutting them big enough..



I cut them really large because they usually go straight from cloner to flower. Because they normally have zero veg time, larger cuttings produce larger and more profitable plants, though any size can root. Mine are aerocloners, and I use Dip-n-Grow root stimulator, and the warm water from the pump actually speeds up the cloning provided that the water doesn't get above 87f or so to cook them. The reason my clones can withstand high water temps is that I use calcium hypochlorite in my cloners, also known as pool shock. Same thing one puts in their jacuzzi to keep the nasties from breeding in that warm water. Before using the shock, I could only clone in cooler temperatures, now I can clone year round. Total game changer for me. Virtually maintenance free cloning for lazy stoners like myself...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 3, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I cut them really large because they usually go straight from cloner to flower. Because they normally have zero veg time, larger cuttings produce larger and more profitable plants, though any size can root. Mine are aerocloners, and I use Dip-n-Grow root stimulator, and the warm water from the pump actually speeds up the cloning provided that the water doesn't get above 87f or so to cook them. The reason my clones can withstand high water temps is that I use calcium hypochlorite in my cloners, also known as pool shock. Same thing one puts in their jacuzzi to keep the nasties from breeding in that warm water. Before using the shock, I could only clone in cooler temperatures, now I can clone year round. Total game changer for me. Virtually maintenance free cloning for lazy stoners like myself...


You use the pool shock while cloning? At what rate?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> You use the pool shock while cloning? At what rate?


I use 2 grams of 73% calcium hypochlorite (pool shock) per gallon to make the solution. I then add about 20-30ml of that to my 3 gallon cloner rez every 2-3 days...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WLWMM06/ref=psdc_1272967011_t3_B009S85LEA

I purchased six pounds, so I'll never run out. Crazy roots always pearly white...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 3, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I use 2 grams of 73% calcium hypochlorite (pool shock) per gallon to make the solution. I then add about 20-30ml of that to my 3 gallon cloner rez every 2-3 days...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WLWMM06/ref=psdc_1272967011_t3_B009S85LEA
> 
> I purchased six pounds, so I'll never run out. Crazy roots always pearly white...


Nice, thank you


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I cut them really large because they usually go straight from cloner to flower. Because they normally have zero veg time, larger cuttings produce larger and more profitable plants, though any size can root. Mine are aerocloners, and I use Dip-n-Grow root stimulator, and the warm water from the pump actually speeds up the cloning provided that the water doesn't get above 87f or so to cook them. The reason my clones can withstand high water temps is that I use calcium hypochlorite in my cloners, also known as pool shock. Same thing one puts in their jacuzzi to keep the nasties from breeding in that warm water. Before using the shock, I could only clone in cooler temperatures, now I can clone year round. Total game changer for me. Virtually maintenance free cloning for lazy stoners like myself...


Thanks, I'll do that. Hope it will make the difference. Our tap water out here uses chlorine and I never thought about adding more.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, I'll do that. Hope it will make the difference. Our tap water out here uses chlorine and I never thought about adding more.


I've got well water, tastes good but prolly all the critters living in it lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I've got well water, tastes good but prolly all the critters living in it lol


That would make sense in a well. I'm going to try pool shock this summer. God knows I have tons of that shit laying around. It would be nice if it worked but once I'm over 90 in the cloner I doubt love or money will help. I need a chiller LOL


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That would make sense in a well. I'm going to try pool shock this summer. God knows I have tons of that shit laying around. It would be nice if it worked but once I'm over 90 in the cloner I doubt love or money will help. I need a chiller LOL



Yep. 90f will turn clones to mush whether the water is sterile or not. If your cloner is in an environment that is less than 78f, you should be able to keep the water below 88f, which is fine with the pool shock. I find it helps to put the cloner on concrete or a large cooling rack with a small pc fan blowing on it. In doing the latter I was able to keep my water at 86f in an 80f room. A cycle timer with 5 minutes off and one minute on keeps the water only 1 or 2 degrees warmer than the ambient air temp. I sometimes use the cheap panda timers from ebay, they work great...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. 90f will turn clones to mush whether the water is sterile or not. If your cloner is in an environment that is less than 78f, you should be able to keep the water below 88f, which is fine with the pool shock. I find it helps to put the cloner on concrete or a large cooling rack with a small pc fan blowing on it. In doing the latter I was able to keep my water at 86f in an 80f room. A cycle timer with 5 minutes off and one minute on keeps the water only 1 or 2 degrees warmer than the ambient air temp. I sometimes use the cheap panda timers from ebay, they work great...


That's why I didn't bother with a cycle timer, the inside of my house in the summer is an easy 96. However now that I'm using a swamp cooler I may try a cycle timer and see if that will work.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. 90f will turn clones to mush whether the water is sterile or not. If your cloner is in an environment that is less than 78f, you should be able to keep the water below 88f, which is fine with the pool shock. I find it helps to put the cloner on concrete or a large cooling rack with a small pc fan blowing on it. In doing the latter I was able to keep my water at 86f in an 80f room. A cycle timer with 5 minutes off and one minute on keeps the water only 1 or 2 degrees warmer than the ambient air temp. I sometimes use the cheap panda timers from ebay, they work great...


Why would one wish to time a cheap panda?


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 3, 2019)

dangledo said:


> A cup of water about as easy as it gets for me. I just don't like messing with the bubble cloner anymore.
> View attachment 4259112


I’m definitely gonna try this!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Why would one wish to time a cheap panda?



The lazy bastards tend to move at a snail's pace if no one is timing them. Learned that the hard way...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 3, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> The lazy bastards tend to move at a snail's pace if no one is timing them. Learned that the hard way...


What!!??? So Panda Express is a fairytale?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What!!??? So Panda Express is a fairytale?


~whispers~ that ain't panda, buddy


----------



## dstroy (Jan 4, 2019)

Res: 70-72f, pH 5.6-5.8, EC .5-.6
Env: lights on 80f 70-100%rh lights off 70f 70-100%rh

I dip in elite 91 clones for 10-30secs, put them in a collar and into the cloner.

I use either clonex or dyna gro grow and TAP water. Some people say you don’t need any fertilizer for fresh cuts, those people are 100% correct. I put fertilizer in my cloner cause them shits like to root when I’m not paying attention and then they do need fertilizer and everything else.

I put a wort chiller in my cloner, a small one but it does the job, keeps the temp steady.

Sterile environment is important. Cleanliness is extremely important for fast roots.

Before cloning I always run bleach water through the cloner for an hour or so. Same with when I’m done cloning. Then I rinse it and it sits there. 

This is about as pissed as they get:



Roots:


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Res: 70-72f, pH 5.6-5.8, EC .5-.6
> Env: lights on 80f 70-100%rh lights off 70f 70-100%rh
> 
> I dip in elite 91 clones for 10-30secs, put them in a collar and into the cloner.
> ...


Can you like me to the wort chiller you use? Thanks.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Can you like me to the wort chiller you use? Thanks.


It’s like this one 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-Steel-Liquid-Heating-Cooling-Coil-Immersion-Chiller-Heat-Exchanger/291817348312?hash=item43f1ab5cd8:g:LFUAAOSwRuVbNApu

Same tubing size, not sure how long my tube is though. I got it on eBay.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 4, 2019)

dstroy said:


> It’s like this one
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-Steel-Liquid-Heating-Cooling-Coil-Immersion-Chiller-Heat-Exchanger/291817348312?hash=item43f1ab5cd8:g:LFUAAOSwRuVbNApu
> 
> Same tubing size, *not sure how long my tube is though.* I got it on eBay.



Not sure how long my tube is, either, but it's nothing to write home about...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Not sure how long my tube is, either, but it's nothing to write home about...


LOL


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Not sure how long my tube is, either, but it's nothing to write home about...


I was going to use that as a sig but you crimped my tube..err style


----------



## dstroy (Jan 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Not sure how long my tube is, either, but it's nothing to write home about...


Did you get yours on ebay too?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 5, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Did you get yours on ebay too?



Yep. Used and half price


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. Used and half price


So your tube is 1/2 off?


Mr. Bobbett


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2019)

LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 5, 2019)

i HAD a wort chiller that was all boxed up with the rest of my brewing equipment I hadn’t used in around 5 or so years. My buddy @AlphaPhase was borrowing my glass carboys and his house didn’t burn down so that’s a plus 

Anyways, I use/d a cycle timer to control the temp of my cloner. I like my cloner solution(water) to be just warm to the touch. Luke warm. If it too cold I’ll reduce the off cycle time, or cycle times or just not have it turn off period. If it too warm i do the opposite.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 5, 2019)

Little after week 5 

Cannaventure lvtk


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 5, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So your tube is 1/2 off?
> 
> 
> Mr. Bobbett


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So your tube is 1/2 off?
> 
> 
> Mr. Bobbett


which half?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> which half?


Removing either half would be unacceptable.
Not to mention uncomfortable (even to think about!)


----------



## dangledo (Jan 9, 2019)

I too add a couple drops of bleach from the start and foliar feed when i see root bumps.

Heat was a big factor for me when deciding on an aero cloner or bubble bucket. That and i really only need a couple cuts at a time so bubble bucket just made sense. Also keeping the air pump outside of the grow kept the resi around 80 in an 80+ veg tent.

NOT aero quality roots from the get but they pop out fine feeder roots days after transplant so that was good enough for me. About 20 bucks and a gallon of ice cream 

I started using an insulation board top because i had to cut the plant from the lid when they were ready.

Just an fyi for anyone interested but doesn't want to make the aero leap. I call it the blue bunny bubbler lol


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 9, 2019)

dangledo said:


> I too add a couple drops of bleach from the start and foliar feed when i see root bumps.
> 
> Heat was a big factor for me when deciding on an aero cloner or bubble bucket. That and i really only need a couple cuts at a time so bubble bucket just made sense. Also keeping the air pump outside of the grow kept the resi around 80 in an 80+ veg tent.
> 
> ...


Done the same with the plastic Folgers coffee container, air pump and if need be, reptile heat pad, spaced out just right. 100%


----------



## dangledo (Jan 9, 2019)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Done the same with the plastic Folgers coffee container, air pump and if need be, reptile heat pad, spaced out just right. 100%


Shoot yea. They can also finish a plant quite nicely, too. Gotta love using what you've got. 

 
 

They work well for 12 from seed. first time hempy grow.


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2019)

https://i.imgur.com/JlrRiJb.gifv


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> https://i.imgur.com/JlrRiJb.gifv


whack-a-weiner? they need better cheerleaders, though, that chick cannot cheer


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> https://i.imgur.com/JlrRiJb.gifv


"whacking off"


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2019)

that's a bit weird, but I'm glad I could help out.


----------



## pollen205 (Jan 9, 2019)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Done the same with the plastic Folgers coffee container, air pump and if need be, reptile heat pad, spaced out just right. 100%


Have option for 45w heat pad for terrarium... 
Will it generate heat over whole tent or just a floor.. 
Really need some thing for heat
It cold as hell now.. 
Or floor heat foil

Since you have a terrarium pad can you please give me a little help


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 9, 2019)

those heat pads do a good job of keeping the roots from getting too cold, but that's all they're designed to do. they won't raise the temperature in your tent.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 9, 2019)

pollen205 said:


> Have option for 45w heat pad for terrarium...
> Will it generate heat over whole tent or just a floor..
> Really need some thing for heat
> It cold as hell now..
> ...


might wanna look into a minuture portable space heater...or along those lines....


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 9, 2019)

pollen205 said:


> Have option for 45w heat pad for terrarium...
> Will it generate heat over whole tent or just a floor..
> Really need some thing for heat
> It cold as hell now..
> ...


Cold concrete basement floor? Set some styrofoam under. I was referring to a 15 gallon terrarium heat pad. Try a aquarium heater if in hydro. Or run a bigger light. Details man..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 9, 2019)

a small ceramic forced air heater on low ought to keep a fair sized tent warm enough, don't need a lot of exhaust when it's cold
you probably won't need the mat if you get them up off the floor. a sheet of 1/2 styro under the tent would keep the roots a lot warmer than just sitting on the floor


----------



## pollen205 (Jan 9, 2019)

Can you please post picture of that ceramic heater... Is it ir ceramic bulb or

Thanks


----------



## pollen205 (Jan 9, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/Handy-Heater-142598-Plug-Personal/dp/B01KRAKJZI

This? @Roger A. Shrubber

@BudmanTX


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 9, 2019)

pollen205 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Handy-Heater-142598-Plug-Personal/dp/B01KRAKJZI
> 
> This? @Roger A. Shrubber
> 
> @BudmanTX


that'll work. just need enough to keep it above the minimums..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 9, 2019)

How about a piece of plywood the size of your tent footprint with a waterbed heater?
https://www.amazon.com/INNOMAX-Thermal-Guardian-Quantum-Waterbed/dp/B00AXT5H4M/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1547074205&sr=8-3&keywords=waterbed+heater


----------



## pollen205 (Jan 9, 2019)

@Roger A. Shrubber
Inside grow box.. Right?
Wonder if is loud?

@GreatwhiteNorth
Have that option too from 7w to 45 w but without termostat 

What is better .. 
This handy seems ok


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2019)

pollen205 said:


> @Roger A. Shrubber
> Inside grow box.. Right?
> Wonder if is loud?
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting an ok handy


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 9, 2019)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Cold concrete basement floor? Set some styrofoam under. I was referring to a 15 gallon terrarium heat pad. Try a aquarium heater if in hydro. Or run a bigger light. Details man..


Yeah that's been my solution, bigger light!


----------



## pollen205 (Jan 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Congrats on getting an ok handy


You like it? 

Or that's no no


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2019)

pollen205 said:


> You like it?
> 
> Or that's no no


I wasn't the guy giving or getting it ... we depend on frontline intel from operators like you


----------



## Bareback (Jan 9, 2019)

pollen205 said:


> You like it?
> 
> Or that's no no


Don't be weird


----------



## pollen205 (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 9, 2019)

hmmmmm


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 9, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Don't be weird


What quantifies weird?


----------



## Bareback (Jan 9, 2019)

The Outdoorsman said:


> What quantifies weird?


Not much around here. But maybe we could defer that question to sunshine. He's way more knowledgeable about that than me.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2019)

The Outdoorsman said:


> What quantifies weird?


The quantum for weirdness is the WTFon


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 9, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Not much around here. But maybe we could defer that question to sunshine. He's way more knowledgeable about that than me.


I agree @mr sunshine is the arbiter of weird, remember I asked him in for the call so no arguing with the ref


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 9, 2019)

pollen205 said:


> @Roger A. Shrubber
> Inside grow box.. Right?
> Wonder if is loud?
> 
> ...


not very, the only noise is from the fan


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I agree @mr sunshine is the arbiter of weird, remember I asked him in for the call so no arguing with the ref


Weird but genius.
 The simplest solitions are often the most elegant.


----------



## pollen205 (Jan 10, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Weird but genius.
> View attachment 4262824 The simplest solitions are often the most elegant.


What is this green plastic rail


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Weird but genius.
> View attachment 4262824 The simplest solitions are often the most elegant.


I wouldn't hit that it's dirty!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2019)

Ah, squirrels


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 10, 2019)

@Indacouch 

Just wanted you to know I saw this guy lurking around your car the other day.
  

I chased him away, last saw him falling through a roof onto somebody else's car.

 

Hope all is well buddy.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 10, 2019)

pollen205 said:


> What is this green plastic rail


Thats the genius, although tbh I dont quite recall if its sunshine or inda that deserve credit?


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I wouldn't hit that it's dirty!





SSGrower said:


> Thats the genius, although tbh I dont quite recall if its sunshine or inda that deserve credit?
> View attachment 4262924 View attachment 4262925


After giving this some more random thought, it might be chunky that I got the original idea from? Anyone know who deserves credit for the pvc pipe water can extender nozzle? Frankly it took me 4 tries to locate/remember where I had posted this, ICRS.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 13, 2019)

6 Cannaventure LVTK day 45 12/12

 

Got some lil chunks in there


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 17, 2019)

She's starting to like her new lighting situation.. I have to admit, the new light is impressive to say the least.....got her repotted and letting her go.....she does have a sativa structure to her, but her leafing seem more ruderallis...hmmm. Also realized the new batch of soil i made was a tad to hot.....let her go....she's gonna be a bigun if my guess it right. Gotta love experimenting.....the pic is just a couple of days after the repot btw she looks a little ruff there. I'm also noticing node spacing is a little different could be the light system.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> She's starting to like her new lighting situation.. I have to admit, the new light is impressive to say the least.....got her repotted and letting her go.....she does have a sativa structure to her, but her leafing seem more ruderallis...hmmm. Also realized the new batch of soil i made was a tad to hot.....let her go....she's gonna be a bigun if my guess it right. Gotta love experimenting.....the pic is just a couple of days after the repot btw she looks a little ruff there. I'm also noticing node spacing is a little different could be the light system.....
> View attachment 4266239


Is there a visual cue for ruderalis? Something that shows by sight?


----------



## dstroy (Jan 17, 2019)

6 CannaVenture LVTK week 7


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Is there a visual cue for ruderalis? Something that shows by sight?


Isn't this how auto's come about? So then flowering under less than idk 10 hrs continuious dark?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2019)

dstroy said:


> 6 CannaVenture LVTK week 7
> 
> View attachment 4266445


Nice, tell me about your lights, please?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Isn't this how auto's come about? So then flowering under less than idk 10 hrs continuious dark?


As far as I know, autos are Ruderalis, and I don't know how to sort them by sight


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> As far as I know, autos are Ruderalis, and I don't know how to sort them by sight


To my undersranding true ruderalis is more vine like and will lay on the ground.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nice, tell me about your lights, please?


10 Cree cxb 3590 36v 3500k 80cri @ 56w 

I don’t like to keep them as close as they are now usually but don’t have a choice right now cause these ladies are tall


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2019)

dstroy said:


> 10 Cree cxb 3590 36v 3500k 80cri @ 56w
> 
> I don’t like to keep them as close as they are now usually but don’t have a choice right now cause these ladies are tall


I'm beginning to consider a fixture, trying to decide if I'm going to build it or buy it. Yours looks nicely done and your plants look great.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 18, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> To my undersranding true ruderalis is more vine like and will lay on the ground.


that doesn't sound right......all the pics i've seen of Ruderalis has been smallish plants with many three fingered leaves. they do grow 5 and a few 7 fingered leaves, but they seem to keep throwing threes their whole lives. they've adapted to their short growing season by starting to flower as soon as they reach sexual maturity, which doesn't really give them time to exhibit 7 or 9 fingered leaves, they're putting their effort into getting pollinated and reproducing, not getting as large as possible first


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Is there a visual cue for ruderalis? Something that shows by sight?


for me there is, it's in the leaf itself, i usually go by a diagram i found to determine if it has a little in it.....

 

keep in mind there is a Ruderalis Inidica to.....those will have a spiney leaf compared to this one....it's a bread i've been looking for....i'll find it eventually.....don't get me wrong i've seen through seed companies and such.....just hard ordering from people who u don't know......


----------



## ANC (Jan 18, 2019)

My cheese will throw single or 3 blade leaves when fed too much.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> My cheese will throw single or 3 blade leaves when fed too much.


I'd throw you one finger if you didn't feed me enough.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 21, 2019)

Interesting mutation....hmmmm from bottom to top...


This is were i got that hint of Ruderalis, look at the lower leafing......
 
Getting the feeling she wants to flower, i can tell by the upper canopy, wonder if she'll do it under this panel at 4k....hmm


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Interesting mutation....hmmmm from bottom to top...
> View attachment 4268443
> 
> This is were i got that hint of Ruderalis, look at the lower leafing......
> ...


Hit that Stachybotrys on the wall with some bleach.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


Unless you have some Cachaca


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2019)

Reads... Dirtydick.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hit that Stachybotrys on the wall with some bleach.


already on it love, moved the plant out last night and wiped with a solution of water and bleach....also found my paint can primer that kills it too....that whole little area is gonna get a tune up so to speak....


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


I've made lemonade a few times. It is basically diabetes with a sour taste.


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2019)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/Ad-Meter/buzz-meter/2019/01/22/super-bowl-cbs-rejects-ad-benefits-medical-marijuana/2639175002/

*CBS rejects Super Bowl ad on benefits of medical marijuana*


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jan 23, 2019)

Hey guys! Long time no see, hope everyone is doing well. Im prepping my 3rd season and Ill be using mycorrhizae, roots Organic, and some other ingredients to make my own no till super soil. Anyone have experiential advice on using these products? Ive researched them very thoroughly and feel comfortable using them. All the best growers use probiotics and fungi alomg with a few other techniques: Guys like the soil king, the guys at mendo dope, cannabis guru kevin jodrey, jorge cervantes, and ed rosenthal all espouse using them with phenomenal, demonstrated results. 

Hapoy Growing


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jan 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that doesn't sound right......all the pics i've seen of Ruderalis has been smallish plants with many three fingered leaves. they do grow 5 and a few 7 fingered leaves, but they seem to keep throwing threes their whole lives. they've adapted to their short growing season by starting to flower as soon as they reach sexual maturity, which doesn't really give them time to exhibit 7 or 9 fingered leaves, they're putting their effort into getting pollinated and reproducing, not getting as large as possible first


On that, you gave me some solid advice last season on my Tangie Auto and Critical P auto, thank you! Your right, at least imo, because my leaves never really had more than the typical 3 fingers with a rare 5 or 7.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2019)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Hey guys! Long time no see, hope everyone is doing well. Im prepping my 3rd season and Ill be using mycorrhizae, roots Organic, and some other ingredients to make my own no till super soil. Anyone have experiential advice on using these products? Ive researched them very thoroughly and feel comfortable using them. All the best growers use probiotics and fungi alomg with a few other techniques: Guys like the soil king, the guys at mendo dope, cannabis guru kevin jodrey, jorge cervantes, and ed rosenthal all espouse using them with phenomenal, demonstrated results.
> 
> Hapoy Growing


So you've returned. Didn't get him busted so you had to do your own time. You have a lot of nerve.

This is where last we left this:



Jack Kilgore said:


> Bitch arent you the same person who sent me a PM the other day saying I should TELL YOU who it is since you wanna do somethin about it?! Ill post THAT S*** real quick if you keep runnin ur mouth. Talkin bout, "oh something should be done, Id really like to know who it is, if its a RIU member not cool, blah blah blah" I still have the message idiot.
> 
> How can u call me a snitch after you wanted me to rat to you? Ur obviously a phony, get outta my face.
> 
> ...





curious2garden said:


> You know I looked into your claim of physical harm over this. Usually things are all over the forum when this type of thing goes down. We choose sides and fight avidly online. The silence surrounding your allegations were odd.
> 
> So I did some sleuthing about and found out that you are a paid informant living in your mama's basement after being busted for pills. I refuse to out the source but it's legit. So you, little rat, are dead to me. I dislike snitches immensely. Hopefully no one will be foolish enough to have any 'real' interaction with you.
> 
> Hope your other screen names here are more lucrative for your handler.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 23, 2019)

i thought i remembered that name....


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 23, 2019)

tsk tsk tsk, jack


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2019)

god i hate drama....isn't there enough of that shit on tv?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> god i hate drama....isn't there enough of that shit on tv?


should be around my work place today......it's the day of our lives show. These forkers are drive me to drinking early.....


----------



## lokie (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4269647


Oy!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> god i hate drama....isn't there enough of that shit on tv?


I don't watch TV


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4269647


That's cute, what is it? It looks like a miniature kangaroo.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I don't watch TV


So how do you get your Sponge Bob fix?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So how do you get your Sponge Bob fix?


LOL Ahhhh the beauties of no close, young, grands.


----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I don't watch TV


you ain't missin' shit......haven't had cable in 5 years. hulu, netflix, the free shit on my roku tv, and a couple of movie websites = too much to watch for 25 bucks a month, with no commericals....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2019)

ANC said:


>


she looks like she'd have a squirrel handy, and not be afraid to use it


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 23, 2019)

Was the squirrel frozen?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Was the squirrel frozen?


No, it was ceramic.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> No, it was ceramic.


that's sort of disappointing....i had an image of the back third of a squirrel sticking out of his chest, tail just waggin.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's sort of disappointing....i had an image of the back third of a squirrel sticking out of his chest, tail just waggin.....


Ikr


----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jan 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That's cute, what is it? It looks like a miniature kangaroo.


Close. It's a Quokka.






The *quokka* (/ˈkwɒkə/, _Setonix brachyurus_), the only member of the genus _*Setonix*_, is a small macropod about the size of a domestic cat. Like other marsupials in the macropod family (such as kangaroos and wallabies), the quokka is herbivorous and mainly nocturnal.

Quokkas are found on some smaller islands off the coast of Western Australia,


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's sort of disappointing....i had an image of the back third of a squirrel sticking out of his chest, tail just waggin.....


Squirrel stuffing, Richard Gere style?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Squirrel stuffing, Richard Gere style?


i said chest, not ass....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 24, 2019)

And back to something we all can relate to


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2019)

lokie said:


> Close. It's a Quokka.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks they are very cute!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2019)

sometimes when i'm wondering why i live in this stupid ass tourist town, i come around a curve and see this...i still wonder why i live here, but this makes it easier


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sometimes when i'm wondering why i live in this stupid ass tourist town, i come around a curve and see this...i still wonder why i live here, but this makes it easier
> View attachment 4270883 View attachment 4270884 View attachment 4270885


The Smokey Mountains? (formal name?)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2019)

yup, the smokys....that highest peak there is Mt. LeConte


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yup, the smokys....that highest peak there is Mt. LeConte


Was there a fire? Some of the trees look burnt


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Was there a fire? Some of the trees look burnt


yes, two years ago, chimney tops 2 fire is the official name. the place i pulled off to take the pictures is the parking lot of a condo development that burned to the ground......came close to burning the whole damn town down, burnt the hillside across the road from my house, had to stay in a motel for a week till they could get the water and power straightened out.....it sucked and i didn't even really lose anything but time....Neo, feel ya man


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2019)

Great luck.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes, two years ago, chimney tops 2 fire is the official name. the place i pulled off to take the pictures is the parking lot of a condo development that burned to the ground......came close to burning the whole damn town down, burnt the hillside across the road from my house, had to stay in a motel for a week till they could get the water and power straightened out.....it sucked and i didn't even really lose anything but time....*Neo, feel ya man*


Do you mean @Aeroknow ? He got burned out in the Ca. (Camp) Paradise fire.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sometimes when i'm wondering why i live in this stupid ass tourist town, i come around a curve and see this...i still wonder why i live here, but this makes it easier
> View attachment 4270883 View attachment 4270884 View attachment 4270885


Hell of a view bro.


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 26, 2019)

nice area, Roger.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 26, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do you mean @Aeroknow ? He got burned out in the Ca. (Camp) Paradise fire.


yes....i'm terrible with names.....sorry


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2019)

A friend of mine and his family visiting. Spot about 5 minutes' drive away.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4271217
> A friend of mine and his family visiting. Spot about 5 minutes' drive away.


Nice, how's the water situation now?


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2019)

Think we will be OK until the rainy season comes around again. (about 2 more months) I think total water is about 66%. 
Some areas more inland, are desperately dry though. They relaxed the water pricing and restrictions a little too.
These mountains are where the rivers start though, they get super full over winter and are only accessible in the hot season when the water level falls several meters.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4271217
> A friend of mine and his family visiting. Spot about 5 minutes' drive away.


That is beautiful!
Are there any fish in the river?


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2019)

Yes there are tiny minnows that are on the CITES red list.
In summer they swim in large schools and will nibble on the dead skin on your feet if you go in the water.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 28, 2019)

Gettin pretty close to the lights...



 

Soon we’ll be eatin these tomatoes


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2019)

ANC said:


> Yes there are tiny minnows that are on the CITES red list.
> In summer they swim in large schools and will nibble on the dead skin on your feet if you go in the water.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 28, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Gettin pretty close to the lights...
> 
> View attachment 4272634
> 
> ...


----------



## dstroy (Jan 28, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


>


Fuckin weird ass heirloom variety I know but the garden center at Home Depot assures me that I have genuine tomatoes growing. Trust the experts.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Fuckin weird ass heirloom variety I know but the garden center at Home Depot assures me that I have genuine tomatoes growing. Trust the experts.


~salivates~I wanna stew'em


----------



## dstroy (Jan 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> ~salivates~I wanna stew'em


That’s enough gas to get to the moon and back for sure.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Fuckin weird ass heirloom variety I know but the garden center at Home Depot assures me that I have genuine tomatoes growing. Trust the experts.


the last guy i saw at the garden center at home depot looked like Napoleon Dynamite, but dumber....and he didn't know what anything was, or where it was at.....or how much it cost.....and it looked like his mom dressed him...in the dark.....so, probably the same guy?


----------



## dstroy (Jan 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the last guy i saw at the garden center at home depot looked like Napoleon Dynamite, but dumber....and he didn't know what anything was, or where it was at.....or how much it cost.....and it looked like his mom dressed him...in the dark.....so, probably the same guy?


Yeah that’s him he knows his shit.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> ~salivates~I wanna stew'em


Livin on the edge with such a fragile container.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Livin on the edge with such a fragile container.


Especially when stewed, like a tomato


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

ANC said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


I need the Goodson's conversion factor for dik-diks


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I need the Goodson's conversion factor for dik-diks


Already double the dik factor right there so at least a 2x


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Already double the dik factor right there so at least a 2x


So long as there is no associated venison-ereal disease, oh deer


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> So long as there is no associated venison-ereal disease, oh deer


LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> So long as there is no associated venison-ereal disease, oh deer


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 31, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Three leged rabbit, missing lucky foot, @Sir Napsalot must have it.


----------



## Venus55 (Feb 1, 2019)

Haha planted at about 6pm yday and under 12 hours ones already broken thru! Woo hoo lol. Sorry all a bit exciting I haven’t grown from seed yet!

First little Yeti OG poking thru


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Haha planted at about 6pm yday and under 12 hours ones already broken thru! Woo hoo lol. Sorry all a bit exciting I haven’t grown from seed yet!
> 
> First little Yeti OG poking thruView attachment 4274926


Have you shared this excellent news with @ruby fruit, @Papasmurf99  and @giglewigle?


----------



## Venus55 (Feb 1, 2019)

Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Lol





Venus55 said:


> So i logged out right after my last post yday and haven’t read what’s been posted since. I had a bit of a think about my online behaviour and have come to the conclusion that everyone here is right, and it’s not “them” at all!! it’s ALL been me and MY fault!! I’ve been absolutely horrible, always attacking innocent people just trying to talk and hurling insults left right n centre, just an all round arsehole and I’m embarrassed it’s taken me this long to recognise just what sort of nasty person I really am!
> 
> 
> I wish someone had told me when I first started posting in this thread that it’s more of an experienced growers with extensive knowledge only type “chit chat” thread. And that I should’ve been starting an entirely new thread each and every time I had a question concerning anything weed. I’ve been such an idiot for thinking that just cos I live and grow in Aus that I might be welcome in the “Aussie Growers” thread. Maybe if someone had explained that to me from the start all the abuse could’ve been saved and members wouldn’t have been forced to say things like “_ya skinny dog, gutter rat, attention whore, crack whore, meth slut, slag, putrid cunt, dumb cunt, stupid mole, low life, bottom feeder, go suck some more cock for weed, I hope u get run in on and they steal all your weed”_, etc etc. I can see now why I deserved it.
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Haha planted at about 6pm yday and under 12 hours ones already broken thru! Woo hoo lol. Sorry all a bit exciting I haven’t grown from seed yet!
> 
> First little Yeti OG poking thruView attachment 4274926


nice, would have used a little more perelite, eh each to there own, congrats


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Have you shared this excellent news with @ruby fruit, @Papasmurf99  and @giglewigle?


I do miss them. I wonder what happened to them?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I do miss them. I wonder what happened to them?


And I wonder why they went but certain others just stay and stay?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> And I wonder why they went but certain others just stay and stay?


It seems we always lose the good ones.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It seems we always lose the good ones.


Leaving us with a residue of ... squirrel!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2019)

been noticing that to ladies and gent.......

ok my hangover won't let me adult today...ugh...gotta love good moonshine.....


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> been noticing that to ladies and gent.......
> 
> ok my hangover won't let me adult today...ugh...gotta love good moonshine.....


LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> been noticing that to ladies and gent.......
> 
> ok my hangover won't let me adult today...ugh...gotta love good moonshine.....


Just as long as you don't drink any of that moonshine with PGRs in it


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Just as long as you don't drink any of that moonshine with PGRs in it


no shit...

edit: that fucking guy was a joke.....owe not so loud...eek...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> no shit...
> 
> edit: that fucking guy was a joke.....owe not so loud...eek...


Moonshine antidote better than "a scale of the snake that bit ya"


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Moonshine antidote better than "a scale of the snake that bit ya"


that's what this moonshine was called "snake bite" nice smooth peach flavor with a kick of a mule....have to admit it was nice seeing the wife dance like she didn't care in the world with a J in her hand, especially with the afflictions she has...rather proud of her...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that's what this moonshine was called "snake bite" nice smooth peach flavor with a kick of a mule....have to admit it was nice seeing the wife dance like she didn't care in the world with a J in her hand, especially with the afflictions she has...rather proud of her...


Suprisingly it's a patent remedy for Raynauds although my internist will not be amused by my dosing schedule.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that's what this moonshine was called "snake bite" nice smooth peach flavor with a kick of a mule....have to admit it was nice seeing the wife dance like she didn't care in the world with a J in her hand, especially with the afflictions she has...rather proud of her...


 It's good to hear she had a great time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2019)

Lately, she's been having what the call the MS hugs....simply explained is the squeezing of her chest with spazms.....during the week she told me she just wanted to "let go for a while"....so i said Challenge accepted lets see what i can do...so last night picked up some moonshine, started the fire pit i have, she invited her sister and her friend.....and she let her hair down for a night......i was defintely surprised and very happy for her.....you go girl....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Suprisingly it's a patent remedy for Raynauds although my internist will not be amused by my dosing schedule.


i didn't know you had that???


----------



## Venus55 (Feb 2, 2019)

How long before seedlings go outside?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> How long before seedlings go outside?


You should ask that on the Aussie thread. Information like that is specific to your geographic location.


----------



## Venus55 (Feb 2, 2019)

Shit sorry!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Suprisingly it's a patent remedy for Raynauds although my internist will not be amused by my dosing schedule.


I would have thought it might be warm enough where you are not to have to worry about that - here if I'm not careful some of my fingers turn bone white on my first daily foray into the wilds.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I would have thought it might be warm enough where you are not to have to worry about that - here if I'm not careful some of my fingers turn bone white on my first daily foray into the wilds.


 So why do people willingly live in a place where running water = heat wave?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I would have thought it might be warm enough where you are not to have to worry about that - here if I'm not careful some of my fingers turn bone white on my first daily foray into the wilds.


Interestingly in Raynaud's they've founded an increased amount of endothelin 1 and/or larger amounts of circulating cytokeratin 10. Essentially now they believe it's an auto immune disorder. So they are getting closer to figuring it out. Luckily for me it's the primary form and I assume as much for you so it's relatively harmless but uncomfortable.

Remember how you were saying when you lived in the interior you'd play football with a T Shirt on because of habituation to low temps? Same here, for me 40's are very cold and I react. So I'm wearing long underwear, boots, heavy gloves and hats. Yes, people do stare at me when I go out dressed like that


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 3, 2019)

When ever I get into a serious convo with friends about Raynaud's that have it as well, I casually mention that it is specifically prevalent in the Gay Male population.

Reactions are freakin priceless!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When ever I get into a serious convo with friends about Raynaud's that have it as well, I casually mention that it is specifically prevalent in the Gay Male population.
> 
> Reactions are freakin priceless!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When ever I get into a serious convo with friends about Raynaud's that have it as well, I casually mention that it is specifically prevalent in the Gay Male population.
> 
> Reactions are freakin priceless!


 Yes; finding a date with hot hands is something of a chore.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Yes; finding a date with hot hands is something of a chore.


They sell them at Walmart. No more ice cube hjs

 

The future is now!

lol

My wife’s sisters dude friend was just complaining about this same thing (frozen hand hj). Small world. Hahahahaha


----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 4, 2019)

dstroy said:


> ~snip (frozen hand hj).


Yeah ... no


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 4276618


Good to see you! What a happy pup.


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sometimes when i'm wondering why i live in this stupid ass tourist town, i come around a curve and see this...i still wonder why i live here, but this makes it easier
> View attachment 4270883 View attachment 4270884 View attachment 4270885


heyyy, I know those dam mountains!! lmfao, we're neighbors!!! I won't say no more tho, we in the same boat lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)

Not that bad....like i've been saying really impressed with the new panel......she's turning out pretty good. Boy she smells though......from the looks she wants to pop can't wait to see what kinda of flower she presents.....
 

if you guys were a little closer i would trade clones

 
nice size fan leafs on her....little clawing effect but it's light though....soil is holding to my surprise.....she got watered this morning...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2019)

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2019)

Not to shabby i must say, she's big and beautiful and prolly still has alot to go. She last through the cold snap surprisingly.....just a big fyi there is no heater in this room, the only thing she has is the light and the soil, and has been just glasses of water... Light penetration is something i'm gonna have to work on. Also been noticing a 4k light spectrum might be a little to much blue from what i've been finding out from my readings, may have to go old school to flower her.....get ride of the blue and go all in red. Still kinda reading about it.....still got plenty of testing to do though, also she hasn't been flipped to a 12/12 time frame yet...hmmm

 

still got plenty to play with........i'll have a better idea of what to expect after this one...it has been pretty fruitful in finding out....


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 14, 2019)

I woke up this morning thinking that my socks are going to last twice as long as a two legged person 
That's a positive thought straight away
It's going to be a gd day


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> I woke up this morning thinking that my socks are going to last twice as long as a two legged person
> That's a positive thought straight away
> It's going to be a gd day


keep on keeping on Soldier!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 14, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> I woke up this morning thinking that my socks are going to last twice as long as a two legged person
> That's a positive thought straight away
> It's going to be a gd day


why stop there....half priced shoe sales, only spend half the money and time at the podiatrist....twice the leg room in the car....


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 14, 2019)

One for everyday


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> I woke up this morning thinking that my socks are going to last twice as long as a two legged person
> That's a positive thought straight away
> It's going to be a gd day


@tyler.durden just posted a great video on gratitude. I see you are a follower! BTW if you use my son's advice you can get one day of wear, then turn them inside out and wear them another. So actually 1 pair could stretch to 8 days if you do it right.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> I woke up this morning thinking that my socks are going to last twice as long as a two legged person
> That's a positive thought straight away
> It's going to be a gd day


I feel compelled to offer a counterargument from physics. If you accept that twice the pressure (only one foot, an'all) generates twice the wear, you'll wear each sock out in double time, and it'll be a wash. I recognize that I risk relieving myself in your breakfast cereal with this.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

something to brighten everyone's day... 



and a lil bonus cuz yall are Great lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> something to brighten everyone's day...View attachment 4282713 View attachment 4282714
> 
> 
> 
> and a lil bonus cuz yall are Great lol


Nice little setup ya got there


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice little setup ya got there


if u want to learn more here ya go!
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-wedding-cake-sip-probiotics.984543/


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 14, 2019)

You guys make me so happy I think I've found where i am loved here
I was over in the aussie thread today and nearly had a breakdown there was a guy on there called mofo and he was calling me hoppy


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> You guys make me so happy I think I've found where i am loved here
> I was over in the aussie thread today and nearly had a breakdown there was a guy on there called mofo and he was calling me hoppy


yea man, I had an absolute melt down the other day, it was bad, pretty much everyone grabbed pop corn and cheered! they just don't know tho, lol wouldn't have went down like that in person lmfao


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> You guys make me so happy I think I've found where i am loved here
> I was over in the aussie thread today and nearly had a breakdown there was a guy on there called mofo and he was calling me hoppy


Find out where he lives, we can send Vito and Angelo to talk with him.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

I can think a few things to send if u wanna get a Lil darker.... that's what I'm good at, lol chemicals, elements, things that go boom lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> You guys make me so happy I think I've found where i am loved here
> I was over in the aussie thread today and nearly had a breakdown there was a guy on there called mofo and he was calling me hoppy


On the plus side there is a sexually adventurous female there that might love your stump.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I can think a few things to send if u wanna get a Lil darker.... that's what I'm good at, lol chemicals, elements, things that go boom lol


LOL you're talkin' to the right people


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I can think a few things to send if u wanna get a Lil darker.... that's what I'm good at, lol chemicals, elements, things that go boom lol


I'm actually quite gd at mixing cyanide it was my last job


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

lol go figure I'd fit in here lmfao, my favorite is liquid fire Drano and a half Cap o bleach, too bad u can't get that kinda draino anymore! lol should have gotten a stock pile when I could! lmfao!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> I'm actually quite gd at mixing cyanide it was my last job


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> On the plus side there is a sexually adventurous female there that might love your stump.


It's not a stump it's more like a pumpkin because I cant a root so my ball bag has blown up
I'm scared of i prick a hole in it I'll go flying around like a balloon letting air out


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> On the plus side there is a sexually adventurous female there that might love your stump.


On second thought would she be up for a wheely good time ?


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 14, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


How ironic I mixed cyanide cos I was making gold bars


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> It's not a stump it's more like a pumpkin because I cant a root so my ball bag has blown up
> I'm scared of i prick a hole in it I'll go flying around like a balloon letting air out


Oh save it for the weekly member meeting; we'll all have a ball


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 14, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh save it for the weekly member meeting; we'll all have a ball


We will look like a huge bird shit on us


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> How ironic I mixed cyanide cos I was making gold bars


 I've never made gold bars; dive bars were my limit.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> It's not a stump it's more like a pumpkin because I cant a root so my ball bag has blown up
> I'm scared of i prick a hole in it I'll go flying around like a balloon letting air out


I'm sorry man but your killing me, lol. I don't wanna laugh but shit man


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> We will look like a huge bird shit on us


To a true friend, pus is not a minus


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 14, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I've never made gold bars; dive bars were my limit.


17 kg gold bars every week for 5 years 
Got boring after a while


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm sorry man but your killing me, lol. I don't wanna laugh but shit man


Well it's real 
I'm to scared to butter a piece of bread on my lap...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> 17 kg gold bars every week for 5 years
> Got boring after a while


Sounds heavy lol

That puts me in mind of something I read in National Geographic about gold refiners. Their clothes went into a special pile to be incinerated and worked over for any escapee gold.


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 14, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Sounds heavy lol
> 
> That puts me in mind of something I read in National Geographic about gold refiners. Their clothes went into a special pile to be incinerated and worked over for any escapee gold.


That would mean a lot of naked men in a closed in area
Not my cup of sperm


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> That would mean a lot of naked men in a closed in area
> Not my cup of sperm


Soooo ... how many dix? We need your Goodson's CHC if you're gonna make it around here


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 14, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Soooo ... how many dix? We need your Goodson's CHC if you're gonna make it around here


The most I've seen in one room naked was 5 ..that's how many my exwife was playing with when I got home from hospital after my accident
I flew into a rage...and slipped over on some fat guys cum on the floor and sprained my only good ankle I've got
So 5 is the answer


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

that's way to many dix for one room!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> The most I've seen in one room naked was 5 ..that's how many my exwife was playing with when I got home from hospital after my accident
> I flew into a rage...and slipped over on some fat guys cum on the floor and sprained my only good ankle I've got
> So 5 is the answer


I'll be much obliged for the Xhamster video registry


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that's way to many dix for one room!


 Have you not heard of dixium, that amazing material from penisars a.k.a. brown holes? You'd be surprised at the exponential CHC.


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea man, I had an absolute melt down the other day, it was bad, pretty much everyone grabbed pop corn and cheered! they just don't know tho, lol wouldn't have went down like that in person lmfao


Everyone takes their turn being the entertainment  Don't feel bad you put on a GREAT show  worth breaking out the good popcorn.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Everyone takes their turn being the entertainment  Don't feel bad you put on a GREAT show  worth breaking out the good popcorn.


it's just been a bad day, you would think in wouldn't be so sensitive, but when i can't put my hands on them it just Fester's in me. I just don't know, I thought I was helping then I get shit on, and turned into the center act! I really just wanna fight screw talking anymore ya know, but what ima do fight the comp screen!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

I gotta cheer up before the wife gets home, would be the third night in a row, I'm gunna wind up punished from r.i.u. lol


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I gotta cheer up before the wife gets home, would be the third night in a row, I'm gunna wind up punished from r.i.u. lol


Do what my friend does


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 14, 2019)

You are so beautiful 
To meeee
Cant you see 
You are so beautiful 
To meeee

He has a beautiful voice but sings in sign language


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

well I'm out guys, night! have a good 1!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I gotta cheer up before the wife gets home, would be the third night in a row, I'm gunna wind up punished from r.i.u. lol


Don't make her step on your cell phone and take away your bedroom door!!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 14, 2019)

Thanks fuckheads 

https://gazette.com/news/colorado-republican-s-bill-protecting-medical-marijuana-users-gun-rights/article_e12cbd18-2a75-11e9-b245-affb7760db4a.html


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> Thanks fuckheads
> 
> https://gazette.com/news/colorado-republican-s-bill-protecting-medical-marijuana-users-gun-rights/article_e12cbd18-2a75-11e9-b245-affb7760db4a.html


At least CA doesn't discriminate, no one can open carry and you can't concealed carry either unless you are in some very special categories. We have virtually no 2nd amendment rights.


----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> You guys make me so happy I think I've found where i am loved here
> I was over in the aussie thread today and nearly had a breakdown there was a guy on there called mofo and he was calling me hoppy


happy...hoppy....what's one vowel?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> lol go figure I'd fit in here lmfao, my favorite is liquid fire Drano and a half Cap o bleach, too bad u can't get that kinda draino anymore! lol should have gotten a stock pile when I could! lmfao!


you can still buy the same shit here, different name, red devil is full of lye


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> How ironic I mixed cyanide cos I was making gold bars


so was hitler....he was just making the bars out of gold teeth


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> Thanks fuckheads
> 
> https://gazette.com/news/colorado-republican-s-bill-protecting-medical-marijuana-users-gun-rights/article_e12cbd18-2a75-11e9-b245-affb7760db4a.html


fuck em...i'm not a big gun nut. i own one pistol, one rifle, and one shotgun....that's all i can use at one time, one of each....they have specific purposes, the pistol and the shotgun are both for entertainment, and home protection. the rifle is for entertainment and feeding myself if the world goes to shit, which isn't as far fetched as it ought to be, by a long way. 
i've smoked weed for 40 years...as close to daily as i've been able to make it. i've never shot anyone....weeed has never made me want to shoot anyone. it quite probably has been responsible on a couple of occasions for my not going after someone who was pissing me off a lot and shooting them in the head....i just flatly do not understand the reasoning behind this....these people aren't psychotic, or homicidal, or sociopathic....they have cancer, epilepsy, stomach problems.....all known conditions that make people homicidal........dumbasses....
the guys who get it for ptsd...maybe they shouldn't have a weapon at this time....the people with epilepsy and stomach cancer...why the fuck can't they protect themselves?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck em...i'm not a big gun nut. i own one pistol, one rifle, and one shotgun....that's all i can use at one time, one of each....they have specific purposes, the pistol and the shotgun are both for entertainment, and home protection. the rifle is for entertainment and feeding myself if the world goes to shit, which isn't as far fetched as it ought to be, by a long way.
> i've smoked weed for 40 years...as close to daily as i've been able to make it. i've never shot anyone....weeed has never made me want to shoot anyone. it quite probably has been responsible on a couple of occasions for my not going after someone who was pissing me off a lot and shooting them in the head....i just flatly do not understand the reasoning behind this....these people aren't psychotic, or homicidal, or sociopathic....they have cancer, epilepsy, stomach problems.....all known conditions that make people homicidal........dumbasses....
> the guys who get it for ptsd...maybe they shouldn't have a weapon at this time....the people with epilepsy and stomach cancer...why the fuck can't they protect themselves?


PTSD manifest's it self in a myriad of ways and contrary to popular belief not all are detrimental to society - but make no mistake, they all are to the affected individual.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> PTSD manifest's it self in a myriad of ways and contrary to popular belief not all are detrimental to society - but make no mistake, they all are to the affected individual.


fair enough...
if you have a mental problem, perhaps you should at least temporarily lose access to firearms....if you have a physical problem...why would that make a difference?

better?


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fair enough...
> if you have a mental problem, perhaps you should at least temporarily lose access to firearms....if you have a physical problem...why would that make a difference?
> 
> better?


I guess what I was trying to say is that even PTSD that affects the brain is not always going to lead to violence - many times it is depression, helplessness, extreme apathy for others, etc...

I was denied life insurance when it was even mentioned & the company refused to even talk about it after that.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I guess what I was trying to say is that even PTSD that affects the brain is not always going to lead to violence - many times it is depression, helplessness, extreme apathy for others, etc...
> 
> I was denied life insurance when it was even mentioned & the company refused to even talk about it after that.


no, it isn't, and that's not what i was trying to say, just used a glib way of saying that for those who get prescription marijuana for mental problems, it might be a good idea to cut off their access to firearms. for their own safety as much as anyone else's. not trying to single out ptsd sufferers, and i am aware that ptsd can manifest in many different ways, and most of them are not expressed by violence.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, it isn't, and that's not what i was trying to say, just used a glib way of saying that for those who get prescription marijuana for mental problems, it might be a good idea to cut off their access to firearms. for their own safety as much as anyone else's. not trying to single out ptsd sufferers, and i am aware that ptsd can manifest in many different ways, and most of them are not expressed by violence.


I find it funny that for the most part, more mature people can find common ground on most any subject whereas millennials would likely be screaming, throwing latte's & pulling each others hair by now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I find it funny that for the most part, more mature people can find common ground on most any subject whereas millennials would likely be screaming, throwing latte's & pulling each others hair by now.


i realize that i say what i mean....but that doesn't mean everyone else knows what i mean...up to me to make sure i'm clear about my point, and not be thoughtless in how i make it


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2019)

lokie said:


>


You did see the sun rise in China though.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 15, 2019)

let me ask you guys a personal question, if you have an aggrement with someone, that's based on respect, but then the day comes where you no longer have any respect left for that person. do you think it's immoral to no longer honor that aggrement? or should you honor it regardless of what goes down?

thanks for the advise and thanks for not asking about more detail!


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2019)

Don't talk in code. you sound like a communist


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 15, 2019)

just looking for advise Man, I'm in a bad spot, you don't have to answer!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 15, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> let me ask you guys a personal question, if you have an aggrement with someone, that's based on respect, but then the day comes where you no longer have any respect left for that person. do you think it's immoral to no longer honor that aggrement? or should you honor it regardless of what goes down?
> 
> thanks for the advise and thanks for not asking about more detail!


That's a tough one with-out specifics.

The man in me says tough it out & stand by your word.
The old man in me says exit the relationship with logic and not emotions.

Your call my friend.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's a tough one with-out specifics.
> 
> The man in me says tough it out & stand by your word.
> The old man in me says exit the relationship with logic and not emotions.
> ...


Thank you, that is good advise!


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2019)

How will it affect your respect for yourself?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> How will it affect your respect for yourself?


that's another very good point! guess I need to sleep on it. thank yall I got a lot to consider


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 15, 2019)

thinking about buying a new shirt, what do you all you old devil dogs think


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> thinking about buying a new shirt, what do you all you old devil dogs think
> View attachment 4283123


 i still have one from the 90's that i still wear sometimes.....it's more a work around the house shirt these days, sleeve cut off and stuff


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i still have one from the 90's that i still wear sometimes.....it's more a work around the house shirt these days, sleeve cut off and stuff


yea I got the chemical reaper hoodie for last winter, I usually get a new shirt every summer and new hoodie for every winter lol, got stacks of shit. lol

u do know about the beer guarantee right? no matter how much u fuck it up for any reason they will send u another!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 15, 2019)

I would like to have a custom one made, watched the 300 movie, and I want something that has to do with the wall of bodies, kinda like this below, ams maybe a saying like "stack em high stack em deep" lol, waiting to hear back if they can design something good for me!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2019)

you watch #2 of that series, it takes place right after that battle, a lot more blood and guts too...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 15, 2019)

oh yea of course lol, between that, saw, hostel, anything along those lines I've seen many times lol!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 15, 2019)

time to see if a god king bleeds lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2019)

ahhh now that's an illustrius smell.......lemon with skunk overtone, also get a hint of earthy...hmm..might be on to something......and of course we have pre-flower too....maybe i don't have to pull the blue sprectrum after all.....time will tell...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> let me ask you guys a personal question, if you have an aggrement with someone, that's based on respect, but then the day comes where you no longer have any respect left for that person. do you think it's immoral to no longer honor that aggrement? or should you honor it regardless of what goes down?
> 
> thanks for the advise and thanks for not asking about more detail!


I'd speak with him face to face about why I was no longer willing to follow his agreement and why. I'd try to discuss it and come to an equitable conclusion with him. Then I would do no further business with him. But I would not unilaterally alter the terms of the original agreement unless he agreed to the new terms.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ahhh now that's an illustrius smell.......lemon with skunk overtone, also get a hint of earthy...hmm..might be on to something......and of course we have pre-flower too....maybe i don't have to pull the blue sprectrum after all.....time will tell...


Lemon skunk ya say.. last one I picked up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> let me ask you guys a personal question, if you have an aggrement with someone, that's based on respect, but then the day comes where you no longer have any respect left for that person. do you think it's immoral to no longer honor that aggrement? or should you honor it regardless of what goes down?
> 
> thanks for the advise and thanks for not asking about more detail!


i think you should have it out with that person, tell them what you think, and why you no longer want to honor your agreement. tell them what it would take for you to continue to honor it, and respect them...then make your decision


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Lemon skunk ya say.. last one I picked up.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4283196


it's definitely an interesting smell, seems as the age come the terp smell changes slightly with this one, kinda thought that kinda skunk was more Sativa, heck who am i kidding this one is taking on these kinda traits....sheesh....well see...pre-flowers are a good start though..


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'd speak with him face to face about why I was no longer willing to follow his agreement and why. I'd try to discuss it and come to an equitable conclusion with him. Then I would do no further business with him. But I would not unilaterally alter the terms of the original agreement unless he agreed to the new terms.


well its all been handled thankfully, just went ahead and did what I needed and basically cut ties, that way like anc said, I've still got my respect for myself in tacked and he gtf, lol! but all is good! also btw, I sent u a msg!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 17, 2019)

Yesterday I chopped. About a week late. 
 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yesterday I chopped. About a week late.
> View attachment 4284200
> 
> SH420


Lovely! Belongs in CN's Beautiful thread.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 17, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yesterday I chopped. About a week late.
> View attachment 4284200
> 
> SH420


What strain and what's the avg. temp in there? Fine looking


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What strain and what's the avg. temp in there? Fine looking


Humboldt cookies. Not sure of temperatures. I don't bother anymore. 
I obviously get crazy temp swings and I don't use an a/c or heater. Right now, it gets a little cold...

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yesterday I chopped. About a week late.
> View attachment 4284200
> 
> SH420


nice and frosty.......love the color on that cookie...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2019)

welp she's filling out just nicely i have to say, temps in the area have been pretty mild as of late, she actually got some real sun this weekend......she's heavy one.....bud spot are coming in, gonna have to figure out a way to open her up so that light can get a little deeper inside the canopy though....hmm
 
she does have clawing, but my best guess is temp...found an app for a phone that will measure temp in a space, when i used it this morning it was 49F in the room...eek...RH was fine surprisingly....

I will say the HLG100 at 4k works great for a veg light, especially in small spaces from my observations. From the looks of it i'm gonna have to go old school with some led bulbs to flower her though, gonna give it another week....go from there...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 18, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> You guys make me so happy I think I've found where i am loved here
> I was over in the aussie thread today and nearly had a breakdown there was a guy on there called mofo and he was calling me hoppy


Hoppy drink = happy bear


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 19, 2019)

the sign would have to say "everyone" to be accurate in my case....


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 19, 2019)

@rollitup 
Sorry if this comes across in a bad way it's not intended 
I'm just passing a message on ( he did say you might have already read the PM)
Anyway he asked me to ask you in this thread if you are still jerking off over venus's pics ?
I dont even know what venus is but I'm assuming it's not the planet hes asking you about.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 19, 2019)

not this shit again....


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 19, 2019)

What's the matter budman I'm new here I just relayed a message 
I'll be back right after I find my leg I use for gym


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 19, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> @rollitup
> Sorry if this comes across in a bad way it's not intended
> I'm just passing a message on ( he did say you might have already read the PM)
> Anyway he asked me to ask you in this thread if you are still jerking off over venus's pics ?
> I dont even know what venus is but I'm assuming it's not the planet hes asking you about.



Venus is a fun chick, albeit a little reactive. Folks have mixed feelings about her. She's a walking dessert, super yummy...








I have better, more revealing pics, but they're private...


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 19, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Venus is a fun chick, albeit a little reactive. Folks have mixed feelings about her. She's a walking dessert, super yummy...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4285598
> ...


You sound like your the only one who has private pics lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 19, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> You sound like your the only one who has private pics lol



No way. There has been plenty of drama over others receiving, even sharing, other private pics. It was an amusing roller-coster ride, one of many in the delightful and unpredictable world of TNT...


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 19, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> No way. There has been plenty of drama over others receiving, even sharing, other private pics. It was an amusing roller-coster ride, one of many in the delightful and unpredictable world of TNT...


I know one guy who I've met has 30 odd xxx pics of her stored away but when I asked to see what all the fuss was about he said no cos it's illegal to share without permission


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 19, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> No way. There has been plenty of drama over others receiving, even sharing, other private pics. It was an amusing roller-coster ride, one of many in the delightful and unpredictable world of TNT...


I was being sarcastic...u and the other dozen guys with a library of pics I was saying


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 19, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> @rollitup
> Sorry if this comes across in a bad way it's not intended
> I'm just passing a message on ( he did say you might have already read the PM)
> Anyway he asked me to ask you in this thread if you are still jerking off over venus's pics ?
> I dont even know what venus is but I'm assuming it's not the planet hes asking you about.



Jeez, maybe you're not old enough to be a member on this forum! 

Also, you're not fooling anyone Ruby Fruit.


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 19, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Jeez, maybe you're not old enough to be a member on this forum!
> 
> Also, you're not fooling anyone Ruby Fruit.


I like that ruby guy actually what I've heard about him.
He asked how your nephew is some buck guy ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 20, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Venus is a fun chick, albeit a little reactive. Folks have mixed feelings about her. She's a walking dessert, super yummy...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4285598
> ...


now see, i posted pics of my ass in a mini skirt, and no one even liked one of them.....i'm hurt now....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> now see, i posted pics of my ass in a mini skirt, and no one even liked one of them.....i'm hurt now....


I'd like it. I kind of wanna see the pics now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd like it. I kind of wanna see the pics now.


trust me, I don't want to see that...no one really wants to see that...and if they do, i don't want to know them....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm not one to judge. You're probably right I don't want see that, but I support your choice and would smash that like button.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not one to judge. You're probably right I don't want see that, but I support your choice and would smash that like button.


i'm actually afraid to put a mini skirt on...what if i like it? i got enough shit to deal with already.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 21, 2019)

You wouldn't like it. You can't manspread and have to be careful bending at the waist in a mini or you'll show your drawers. I'd start with something a mid length and work your way up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> You wouldn't like it. You can't manspread and have to be careful bending at the waist in a mini or you'll show your drawers. I'd start with something a mid length and work your way up.


i'll keep that in mind....
so glad i'm a guy...nothing ever falls out of my khakis when i bend over.....


----------



## lokie (Feb 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> now see, i posted pics of my ass in a mini skirt, and no one even liked one of them.....i'm hurt now....


Well that ONE was a bit crass even if the rest of the collection received accolades.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> now see, i posted pics of my ass in a mini skirt, and no one even liked one of them.....i'm hurt now....


ok that was a bad mental image....and i just woke up.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 21, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ok that was a bad mental image....and i just woke up.......


hey, you ain't never seen my ass....might be nice for all you know....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hey, you ain't never seen my ass....might be nice for all you know....


eh if you say so.....still a bad mental image......but it couldn't be worse than me in a kilt.....

ok now for coffee, just got finished.......


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 22, 2019)

I can u show you my arse 
Lots of ciggy burns on my butt where the missus disciplined me for not doing the dishes


----------



## ANC (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Feb 22, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Is that how they do it in the woods, in afrika?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> I can u show you my arse
> Lots of ciggy burns on my butt where the missus disciplined me for not doing the dishes


you know you liked it


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> you know you liked it


Dot to dot


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> Dot to dot


----------



## purpaterp (Feb 25, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Hey guys and gals. I decided to start this thread for everyone to share their daily smoke sessions and goof off while stoned. Everyone is welcome to share their daily tokes. I wana see people's rolling abilities/art,glass,nuggs,oil etc etc etc.....basically whatever people are doing that day to enjoy their MJ even if it's just tending your garden.
> 
> Funny stories/memories while stoned are also welcome.
> 
> ...


Awesome thread!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2019)

I like watching hot steel deform.


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I like watching hot steel deform.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 28, 2019)

“grape ape” but not really


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2019)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4291578
> 
> “grape ape” but not really


it's purtified


----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2019)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4291578
> 
> “grape ape” but not really


What is it then? Is it Muscadine Marmoset?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2019)

lokie said:


> What is it then? Is it Muscadine Marmoset?


If I encounter a strain called Durian Dik-dik, I don't think that is going near my mouth.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> it's purtified


Thank you


----------



## dstroy (Feb 28, 2019)

lokie said:


> What is it then? Is it Muscadine Marmoset?
> View attachment 4291602


Definitely not legit grape ape. Still grape and good, and was called “grape ape”. I know it’s not, but it’s still worth my time.

Grape imposter


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Definitely not legit grape ape. Still grape and good, and was called “grape ape”. I know it’s not, but it’s still worth my time.
> 
> Grape imposter


will the real grape ape please stand up?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2019)

My 8 inch HPS lights' exhaust fan's bearings are starting to go. It's a GrowBrite from HTG, and this year it is a decade old. That's a pretty good life span going 12 hours per day. I bought another higher end model off Amazon which should be here tomorrow, I'm just hoping this one doesn't start screaming before then. Worse comes to worse, it's cold enough to shut off the lights' fan and just turn up the exhaust to the room to cool it, but I'd rather not.


I just cut the moms and filled another cloner last night -





Here's the noisy culprit. Hang in there, baby. Your job is almost done...




I've got to harvest this tray tonight, SO many clones waiting in the queue -







Strawberry Cheesecake, my fav-




A grower's work is NEVER done. Blessing/Curse. I'm so tired, I gotta go get some sleep. Goodnight, good people...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 1, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> My 8 inch HPS lights' exhaust fan's bearings are starting to go. It's a GrowBrite from HTG, and this year it is a decade old. That's a pretty good life span going 12 hours per day. I bought another higher end model off Amazon which should be here tomorrow, I'm just hoping this one doesn't start screaming before then. Worse comes to worse, it's cold enough to shut off the lights' fan and just turn up the exhaust to the room to cool it, but I'd rather not.
> 
> 
> I just cut the moms and filled another cloner last night -
> ...


I'd love to try that cheesecake.


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Definitely not legit grape ape. Still grape and good, and was called “grape ape”. I know it’s not, but it’s still worth my time.
> 
> Grape imposter


The old bait and switch?

Expect Grape Ape.






And get Monkey Berry instead.











Who knows this could be the start of a beautiful experience.


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> My 8 inch HPS lights' exhaust fan's bearings are starting to go. It's a GrowBrite from HTG, and this year it is a decade old. That's a pretty good life span going 12 hours per day. I bought another higher end model off Amazon which should be here tomorrow, I'm just hoping this one doesn't start screaming before then. Worse comes to worse, it's cold enough to shut off the lights' fan and just turn up the exhaust to the room to cool it, but I'd rather not.
> 
> 
> I just cut the moms and filled another cloner last night -
> ...


that cheesecake looks bitchin man.....love to try it myself.......speaking of cheesecake me and the mrs made one last night, we also put a little bit of a chocolate swirl in it....almost finished half of it before we went to bed....gotta love the munchies..


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2019)

welp the experiment is going pretty good so far, lately i've been pulling on the stems to spread her out a bit, just a tad each night so i can get the inside of the canopy. Took a rub with my thumb to the stem too....smelling of a mint is my best guess...gonna be breaking out the led bulbs and the 12" bells out this weekend so i get it to flower only got 2 of each but i figure it's enough....just gotta play around with the right spot...

 
she's cover in budding spot right now like this...rather impressed with her overall..and also in the panel too.....she gets watered 2 times a week now...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2019)

new combination looks like it's starting to work, did realize i had so many drops came across 4 of them, i only used 3 they all have 100w equiv 3000k led bulb in them. Put them up over the weekend, also started up a seedling area with the other drop with some old cfl bulbs that still work surprisingly....She survived last night, ckd temp with my app it said it was 36F in that room last night, burrr......plant took to it like a champ though...second picture is main coverage i've done, she looks happy....

on a side note, thinking of doing another tester just to make sure these beans are good to go...also got some testing on some gifted beans i like to try and see what they look like naturally as well.......


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> My 8 inch HPS lights' exhaust fan's bearings are starting to go. It's a GrowBrite from HTG, and this year it is a decade old. That's a pretty good life span going 12 hours per day. I bought another higher end model off Amazon which should be here tomorrow, I'm just hoping this one doesn't start screaming before then. Worse comes to worse, it's cold enough to shut off the lights' fan and just turn up the exhaust to the room to cool it, but I'd rather not.
> 
> 
> I just cut the moms and filled another cloner last night -
> ...


Did you get the replacement in in time?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Did you get the replacement in in time?



I did! Thanks, Annie. I have to install it tonight, luckily the original fan is only squeaking mildly. Busy night ahead, you know how those are


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I did! Thanks, Annie. I have to install it tonight, luckily the original fan is only squeaking mildly. Busy night ahead, you know how those are


I feel you pain. I swear my appliances are mounting a revolution. First my dryer belt, motor and pulley broke. Then my downstairs sink's water valve springs a leak and floods the under cabinet. Today my oven's igniter bit the dust. 

I hope yours goes easy, but be on the alert for an appliance conspiracy in support of the incipient toaster rebellion.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I feel you pain. I swear my appliances are mounting a revolution. First my dryer belt, motor and pulley broke. Then my downstairs sink's water valve springs a leak and floods the under cabinet. Today my oven's igniter bit the dust.
> 
> I hope yours goes easy, but be on the alert for an appliance conspiracy in support of the incipient toaster rebellion.



It was inevitable


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> It was inevitable


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I feel you pain. I swear my appliances are mounting a revolution. First my dryer belt, motor and pulley broke. Then my downstairs sink's water valve springs a leak and floods the under cabinet. Today my oven's igniter bit the dust.
> 
> I hope yours goes easy, but be on the alert for an appliance conspiracy in support of the incipient toaster rebellion.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 5, 2019)

Day 15 12/12

  

Got some work to do, bushy ladies.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## dstroy (Mar 5, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 4294995


Cool katydid


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 5, 2019)

Nice embouchure 
i
i
i
i
i
i


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Cool katydid


Katy actually didn't; it was a vicious rumor spread by her jealous "friends"


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I feel you pain. I swear my appliances are mounting a revolution. First my dryer belt, motor and pulley broke. Then my downstairs sink's water valve springs a leak and floods the under cabinet. Today my oven's igniter bit the dust.
> 
> I hope yours goes easy, but be on the alert for an appliance conspiracy in support of the incipient toaster rebellion.


Yeah, you know somebody suggested I run the self cleaning function on my oven once (it was you btw), I now know there is a safety overheat relay on the back side of the oven.
My robot vaccum has decided to program itself to run at 12:30 pm every day, only when following the instructions, there is no indication that the unit is programmed to run. It has the capacity, but we havent entered any request for it. I am debating calling tech support for fear it may revolt.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Yeah, you know somebody suggested I run the self cleaning function on my oven once (it was you btw), I now know there is a safety overheat relay on the back side of the oven.
> My robot vaccum has decided to program itself to run at 12:30 pm every day, only when following the instructions, there is no indication that the unit is programmed to run. It has the capacity, but we havent entered any request for it. I am debating calling tech support for fear it may revolt.


I wonder if the self-cleaning function was what shortened the life on the igniter? I don't know and I'll gladly change another igniter. I love that feature


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I wonder if the self-cleaning function was what shortened the life on the igniter? I don't know and I'll gladly change another igniter. I love that feature


Could be, try a wire brush on the igniter terminals, but you know this.

Edit: if that dont work put your finger on it and try to ignite, let us know what happens.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Could be, try a wire brush on the igniter terminals, but you know this.
> 
> Edit: if that dont work put your finger on it and try to ignite, let us know what happens.



Ain't my first rodeo, pulled the igniter used my own personal Fluke meter and it failed the continuity check  bought a generic replacement, wired it in and ate my bacon


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2019)

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/05/health/measles-vaccine-autism.html

all it took was one bad study a decade ago by a doctor that has since lost his license to practice medicine, to start this idiocy.
now stupid people are listening to other stupid people, and doing stupid things "for their children"....do your kids a favor, and stop making decisions for them....most of you aren't any smarter than the kids are, apparently, and some of you aren't as smart as your own kids....
pretty much every adult in the country had a vaccination, and there was no jump in autism...no correlation at all....but a bad doctor did a bad study, and every fucking idiot conspiracy theorist in the world had to jump on board....fucking idiots...i guess all the fucking vapor trails aren't enough....you morons. usually your stupidity doesn't really effect anyone but yourselves, but now your fucking idiocy is killing children, and making others sick....so SHUT YOUR FUCKING IGNORANT MOUTHS AND HOPE NO ONE CHARGES YOU WITH MURDER....because to me that's what it comes down to...your fucking stupidity caused the death of a child, and you should be held responsible for it....so shut the fuck up about shit you know nothing about...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2019)

i gotta quit reading the news in the morning...makes me pissed for the rest of the day....but if i read it at night, i have nightmares....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i gotta quit reading the news in the morning...makes me pissed for the rest of the day....but if i read it at night, i have nightmares....


i usually don't till after a few cups of coffee and a J, then i'll read the news...maybe...outside looks so much better....


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/05/health/measles-vaccine-autism.html
> 
> all it took was one bad study a decade ago by a doctor that has since lost his license to practice medicine, to start this idiocy.
> now stupid people are listening to other stupid people, and doing stupid things "for their children"....do your kids a favor, and stop making decisions for them....most of you aren't any smarter than the kids are, apparently, and some of you aren't as smart as your own kids....
> pretty much every adult in the country had a vaccination, and there was no jump in autism...no correlation at all....but a bad doctor did a bad study, and every fucking idiot conspiracy theorist in the world had to jump on board....fucking idiots...i guess all the fucking vapor trails aren't enough....you morons. usually your stupidity doesn't really effect anyone but yourselves, but now your fucking idiocy is killing children, and making others sick....so SHUT YOUR FUCKING IGNORANT MOUTHS AND HOPE NO ONE CHARGES YOU WITH MURDER....because to me that's what it comes down to...your fucking stupidity caused the death of a child, and you should be held responsible for it....so shut the fuck up about shit you know nothing about...



This dizzy bitch is probably responsible for even more kid deaths than that fucking quack doc - 








Love the name of this site - 

http://www.jennymccarthybodycount.com/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2019)

snowed a couple of days ago, i love snow here, as long as i don't have to drive in it...  
just a dusting, but it still looked nice...
this little pull off is across from a condo place that burned down in the fire two years ago...they apparently were under insured, and are having trouble rebuilding...wish they'd get their shit together, or tear it down, it's depressing to drive by it....
thats just one building, there are 5 like that...


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2019)

and we're off to flower...lol...been long enough...shit...

anyways checked in on her last night, gave her usual glass of water, found some dead leaves at her bottom so i plucked them off...

1st pic show's the top cola area in the beginning....the rest of the picture follow suit at the cola area....

she's definitely showing her sativa roots now since it was a big mystery earlier in it's life...still smells like mint though...yeah i got a nice smell of her last night.....

enjoy.....i'm going back to sleep, to much adulting for today......

we're doing chicken diablos later tonight, with fresh cut potato fries....byob.....

penis


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> we're doing *chicken diablos* later tonight, with fresh cut potato fries....byob.....


At first I thought this said "chicken diabetes".  

Need coffee...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> At first I thought this said "chicken diabetes".
> 
> Need coffee...


lol, you too....just finishing up some paperwork and then i'm going back to look at the inside of my eyelids for a few hours....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4299007


 Wonder what's what down at Fuck Farms


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2019)

Where has everyone been ??????


Fuck people ..... fuckin penis fuck


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Where has everyone been ??????
> 
> 
> Fuck people ..... fuckin penis fuck


sup, good to see ya around...


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2019)

I've been very busy figuring out how my asshole actually connects to my balls.....took a minute but I'm back now.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> sup, good to see ya around...


Same old shit .....just breeding my fucks and keeping the tomatoes fresh.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 12, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Fuck people ..... fuckin penis fuck


The sounds of spring! 

Welcome back, broski fuck.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2019)

Im getting a hair cut..... just sticking my elbows out as far as possible....sucks I got the skinny hair chick......the chubby one has a much bigger fupa to rub against my elbows.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 12, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Same old shit .....just breeding my fucks and keeping the tomatoes fresh.


How did your one tomato turn out this year?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> The sounds of spring!
> 
> Welcome back, broski fuck.


(bow)


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> How did your one tomato turn out this year?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2019)

What's been going on here?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 12, 2019)

Indacouch said:


>


I thought I felt a seismic shift in this thread!

 at least a 6.9


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I thought I felt a seismic shift in this thread!
> 
> at least a 6.9


How's waving at strangers been going lately?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 12, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> How's waving at strangers been going lately?


I've been holed up all winter, but I walked out and saw my shadow today.

So it must be time for spring.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 12, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> How's waving at strangers been going lately?


hows the tattoo thing going?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 12, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> How's waving at strangers been going lately?


Just so you know, we chased that 'mayhem' guy away from your '63 Chrysler on page 202...and you were spotted on a milk carton on 213.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hows the tattoo thing going?


Awesome......booked up solid and enjoying every minute.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just so you know, we chased that 'mayhem' guy away from your '63 Chrysler on page 202...and you were spotted on a milk carton on 213.


Thank you .....I'll look into it.

Seems Mr.X is a lil triggered by his lack of personality and shear stupidity. I honestly have never cum across the face of such an idiot.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2019)

Did I mention my butthole looks like a balloon knot?


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Did I mention my butthole looks like a balloon knot?


You know the procedure. Post pics.


Good to see you.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 12, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Did I mention my butthole looks like a balloon knot?


Hawt


----------



## dstroy (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 12, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Awesome......booked up solid and enjoying every minute.



Great to hear! Missed you around these parts... I mean my parts. 


So, how the fuck did you escape this place? I've been looking for a way out and can't seem to find one...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Great to hear! Missed you around these parts... I mean my pants.
> 
> 
> So, how the fuck did you escape this place? I've been looking for a way out and can't seem to find one...


FIFY



Indacouch said:


> Did I mention my butthole looks like a balloon knot?


About goddamn time is all I got to say!!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Did I mention my butthole looks like a balloon knot?


You complaining or bragging?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 12, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Did I mention my butthole looks like a balloon knot?





cannabineer said:


> You complaining or bragging?


He's looking for a date.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 12, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Great to hear! Missed you around these parts... I mean my parts.
> 
> 
> So, how the fuck did you escape this place? I've been looking for a way out and can't seem to find one...


Take the box Carol Merrill is pointing to on the floor.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 12, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Take the box Carol Merrill is pointing to on the floor.View attachment 4299271


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


the second guy closes the hole again....like "haha, got another one!"


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 13, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the second guy closes the hole again....like "haha, got another one!"


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> You complaining or bragging?


Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2019)

Missed all you guys and gals for real though. I'll be in and out like a virgin on prom night. Now that I'm tattooing full time and suckin dix in my spare time it's been crazy. I'm going to start doing meth and pcp so I can spend more time with you guys. My wife and kids are trying to get time too.......psssssssss 



Anyways. I've got lots of tattoo stories to tell and you'd all shit yourselves at last years single plant harvest. 


PENIS!!!!!!!!! 


If anyone talks to Bob Zmuda, tell him I'm horny. 

That's a message for all of you though. 

8=====D


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Haven't decided yet.


Hey dude how’s it been.

I got some property for sale if your interested. I’m having kind of a fire sale if you know what I mean. It’s in Paradise. Kind of comes with a house lol. 

I was looking at properties nearby your property when i was evacuated down in Lockford for the first month. I damn near checked out all of em on the market but damn man. They all need engineered septics, wells are deep as fuck and no power nearby. Would have blown the budget! We could have been neighbors bro.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey dude how’s it been.
> 
> I got some property for sale if your interested. I’m having kind of a fire sale if you know what I mean. It’s in Paradise. Kind of comes with a house lol.
> 
> I was looking at properties nearby your property when i was evacuated down in Lockford for the first month. I damn near checked out all of em on the market but damn man. They all need engineered septics, wells are deep as fuck and no power nearby. Would have blown the budget! We could have been neighbors bro.


Busy as ever bro......that sucks I'm actually moving off a bad ass property .....I'd give you a smokin deal if your still lookin......bad ass place dude. Tomatoe farmers paradise. 

Not fuck Farms but close ....lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 13, 2019)

why tf am i awake. oh that's right work gotta keep the lights on...

morning , coffee is up.....neighbor cattle is looking at me with bolvine intelligence as always, chicken are clucking, BB is getting to big, tomatoes are liking the led bulbs


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 13, 2019)

Welcome back inda.
Colorado's version of "snowmagedon 2019"
 
It seems we are back in a weather pattern similar to what I recall as a child. Well see what this means for spring planting in about another month and a half. Wonder if it's a roof replacement hail year again, it's been a few. This started as rain btw, and yes jim cantori thundersnow!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Welcome back inda.
> Colorado's version of "snowmagedon 2019"
> View attachment 4299515
> It seems we are back in a weather pattern similar to what I recall as a child. Well see what this means for spring planting in about another month and a half. Wonder if it's a roof replacement hail year again, it's been a few. This started as rain btw, and yes jim cantori thundersnow!


So I'm guessing a candle lit dinner for two on the deck is a no-go?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 13, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Welcome back inda.
> Colorado's version of "snowmagedon 2019"
> View attachment 4299515
> It seems we are back in a weather pattern similar to what I recall as a child. Well see what this means for spring planting in about another month and a half. Wonder if it's a roof replacement hail year again, it's been a few. This started as rain btw, and yes jim cantori thundersnow!


It is a mess in the ranch!!!!


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So I'm guessing a candle lit dinner for two on the deck is a no-go?


 
Candle lit is a possibility, not that cold,28F, but power has been flickering.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 13, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Welcome back inda.
> Colorado's version of "snowmagedon 2019"
> View attachment 4299515
> It seems we are back in a weather pattern similar to what I recall as a child. Well see what this means for spring planting in about another month and a half. Wonder if it's a roof replacement hail year again, it's been a few. This started as rain btw, and yes jim cantori thundersnow!


You ready for the bomb?

Make sure you got plenty of supplies to make milk sandwiches.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 13, 2019)

Snow has stopped for now at least. I have moved today, but not too far, canna infused pb is stored in fridge.
 
Dogs didn't get a walk but we will make up for it tomorrow.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 13, 2019)

Eastern plains and beyond aren't done yet, everyone stay safe, guessing tornadoes are gonna be part of this one for the midwest.


----------



## 710slickxx (Mar 13, 2019)

I hate snow.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 13, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Missed all you guys and gals for real though. I'll be in and out like a virgin on prom night. Now that I'm tattooing full time and suckin dix in my spare time it's been crazy. I'm going to start doing meth and pcp so I can spend more time with you guys. My wife and kids are trying to get time too.......psssssssss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it's good to see you around here, I hope the family is doing well.

Check out my chunky little granddaughter, her first bday is Friday.
 

And here's on of my 6month old grandson.


----------



## 710slickxx (Mar 13, 2019)

Awwhhh


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2019)

Bought one of these today.


I like it. 
Bowls and bongs are still prefered.

My lovely assistant Myturtle will now give a thorough review.





I can see where there is more waste of the weed. But that's ok it's only a small amount
and I get a discount because know the farmer well!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2019)

lokie said:


> My lovely assistant Myturtle will now give a thorough review.


Her youtube channel makes me sad. 

in the comments she recommends not buying. 
_Myturtle14 Jennifer__3 years ago_
_Do not bay this because after smoking the cigarettes we rolled after video was uploaded the fire fell off the cigarettes. You will get burned with the cigarettes. We did several times along with the holes it burned in our clothes. I WOULD NOT BUY THIS AGAI._


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 14, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Damn it's good to see you around here, I hope the family is doing well.
> 
> Check out my chunky little granddaughter, her first bday is Friday.
> View attachment 4299767
> ...


Adorable little ones dude. We're all doing awesome man thanks. Lil Inda just won a spelling B and me and Chunker are still fighting for Momma's titties. I feel like I've gained some ground in that battle. Both boys are growing so fast it's scary. I finally had to start taking a few Sundays off from work so I don't miss them growing up. Its not like I can just chill in a studio apartment with my mom pretending to be a gangster all day. 

((PEW PEW))




Anyways, good to hear from you buddy. 




Penises all around........on me today fellas.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 14, 2019)

lokie said:


> Bought one of these today.
> View attachment 4299963
> 
> I like it.
> ...


I don't smoke, but that's really cool. Is it like a little worm drive inside the metal tube that pushes the material out?


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Her youtube channel makes me sad.
> 
> in the comments she recommends not buying.
> _Myturtle14 Jennifer__3 years ago_
> _Do not bay this because after smoking the cigarettes we rolled after video was uploaded the fire fell off the cigarettes. You will get burned with the cigarettes. We did several times along with the holes it burned in our clothes. I WOULD NOT BUY THIS AGAI._


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2019)

lokie said:


> Bought one of these today.
> View attachment 4299963
> 
> I like it.
> ...


i used to use something similiar for sneeking weed.....put a black dot on it to show.....easy way to hide when your at the beach or fishing....

morning everyone.....coffee is on.......


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I don't smoke, but that's really cool. Is it like a little worm drive inside the metal tube that pushes the material out?


yes






The cigarette tubes slip over a steel tube.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Damn it's good to see you around here, I hope the family is doing well.
> 
> Check out my chunky little granddaughter, her first bday is Friday.
> View attachment 4299767
> ...


little ones are looking good man, awesome. 

I was told last night mine are coming out for the weekend.....still gotta work though, but i still get to see them


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2019)

My toes curl at the thought of the tar and shit moving down that thing.
Maybe it is all in my mind.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Welcome back inda.
> Colorado's version of "snowmagedon 2019"
> View attachment 4299515
> It seems we are back in a weather pattern similar to what I recall as a child. Well see what this means for spring planting in about another month and a half. Wonder if it's a roof replacement hail year again, it's been a few. This started as rain btw, and yes jim cantori thundersnow!


LOL at least you have a self-cleaning oven to keep you warm


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> My toes curl at the thought of the tar and shit moving down that thing.
> Maybe it is all in my mind.


My mind contains constantly moving screwy things too. Derails many a train of thought. I find alcohol to be a superior lubricant ... quiets the chatter


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Damn it's good to see you around here, I hope the family is doing well.
> 
> Check out my chunky little granddaughter, her first bday is Friday.
> View attachment 4299767
> ...


How cute - hopefully not from the same Daughter?
If so she's a baby machine.


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> My mind contains constantly moving screwy things too. Derails many a train of thought. I find alcohol to be a superior lubricant ... quiets the chatter


I find it washes away the oils and then my pistons scrape directly against the bore, so I give it wide skip.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> I find it washes away the oils and then my pistons scrape directly against the bore, so I give it wide skip.


you just need higher viscosity oil....


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL at least you have a self-cleaning oven to keep you warm


This reminds me, I wanted to ask you if/when do you plan on building an led light? If so what's your plan?


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you just need higher viscosity oil....


That would explain my joints aching.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 14, 2019)

Just another snow day . . .


----------



## dstroy (Mar 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> I find it washes away the oils and then my pistons scrape directly against the bore, so I give it wide skip.


Respect the PTW, no one likes an out of round hole to slide into. Especially when you're pushing it hard. hehehehehe


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> This reminds me, I wanted to ask you if/when do you plan on building an led light? If so what's your plan?


LOL touche! I'm still considering it. Unfortunately I'm in the midst of an appliance revolt so I dare not add to their ranks at the moment.


----------



## lokie (Mar 15, 2019)

An update for my fans and the captive audience otherwise known as the Internet.

 

Left handed cigarettes # 3, 4 'n 5.

I packed the 1st - 2 in less than 2 min.

1st things first. First take care of Head.





I thought about taking pics while preparing the first 2 but didn't


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2019)

Decided to ck in on the ol bitch here, and she's getting big maybe a little to big at least for the space i've got, from the looks she might have to finish outside at a later date, we've already had our last freeze so, now i'm just waiting till the temps get up a bit and also sun time cause she just started into her flowering....yep the the 3k led bulbs addition did work....pretty happy about that .... welp back to ,my experiements


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2019)

p.s tomatoes are liking the 5k led bulbs too...they are in the living room
 
roma on the right, cherry on the left


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL touche! I'm still considering it. Unfortunately, I'm in the midst of an appliance revolt so I dare not add to their ranks at the moment.


It a serious investment, unless you are planning to grow for a while, I'd save the money and go buy some HPS gear, it goes for a song these days, with all the clamouring for LED... 
I'm saying that as one of the few builders on here who has done a multi-kilowatt LED grow 2 years ago already. And I still have 1 Kilowatt of Samsung strips in use.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> It a serious investment, unless you are planning to grow for a while, I'd save the money and go buy some HPS gear, it goes for a song these days, with all the clamouring for LED...
> I'm saying that as one of the few builders on here who has done a multi-kilowatt LED grow 2 years ago already. And I still have 1 Kilowatt of Samsung strips in use.


i'm only running about 150watts right now, and look what i'm doing.....so....and this is just to one plant....

i've been slowly building this area, only plan i've got right now is to actually add prolly one more panel, and then supplement the lighting as needed...

i've never messed with HPS stuff, i went from CFL straight to LED Bulbs and into panels.....

it's a redneck thing i guess...


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2019)

For most small growers without a lot of climate control gear, it may still make sense to buy an HPS for winter months even if they have LED gear.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> It a serious investment, unless you are planning to grow for a while, I'd save the money and go buy some HPS gear, it goes for a song these days, with all the clamouring for LED...
> I'm saying that as one of the few builders on here who has done a multi-kilowatt LED grow 2 years ago already. And I still have 1 Kilowatt of Samsung strips in use.


LED's intrigue me because of our electrical rates and summer heat. It would be perfect to run HPS during the winter and LED as it warms up.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm only running about 150watts right now, and look what i'm doing.....so....and this is just to one plant....
> 
> i've been slowly building this area, only plan i've got right now is to actually add prolly one more panel, and then supplement the lighting as needed...
> 
> ...


LOL I'm going with it's a you thing


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Decided to ck in on the ol bitch here, and she's getting big maybe a little to big at least for the space i've got, from the looks she might have to finish outside at a later date, we've already had our last freeze so, now i'm just waiting till the temps get up a bit and also sun time cause she just started into her flowering....yep the the 3k led bulbs addition did work....pretty happy about that .... welp back to ,my experiementsView attachment 4300632


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LED's intrigue me because of our electrical rates and summer heat. It would be perfect to run HPS during the winter and LED as it warms up.


Cobs can store heat on a heatsink for a bit and insullate the hell out of the space for running in a cool environment. But this wont work in every scenario. 
Veg lights really are imo a good place to start because they typically run at least 1/3 longer and i think strips are a good match for this, though I dont have any. Tune your game, cut power use then expand to flower.

I like to use high numbers of cobs (22 in a 3x3 at 320 watts) but this is more a facor of the type of light I first built when I started building.

No need to go for the highest bin latest led either.

Interisted to see what you come up with.


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2019)

Look if you run a full room or on sized appropriately to the grow op, cold will not be a problem, There is only a reduction of energy going in, but not like 50%, I would say more realistically 25 to 30%.
The benefit is that you save this power year round and only have to run a bit more juice in summer and winter for those extremes. We are at the time of year where my climate control is a 60W ceiling fan. I'm not hearing complaints about saving money for a month or two,


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 16, 2019)

Morning everyone......just got to the shop. You'll all be happy to know I found time to jelq this morning and terrify at least 12 people in the new car driving to work. Gotta get set up to work on a full sleeve I'm doing.


Penis!!!!!!

( . ) ( . )


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 16, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Morning everyone......just got to the shop. You'll all be happy to know I found time to jelq this morning and terrify at least 12 people in the new car driving to work. Gotta get set up to work on a full sleeve I'm doing.
> 
> 
> Penis!!!!!!
> ...


where do you find the time to learn new perverted shit daily? why do i keep looking the shit up?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 16, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where do you find the time to learn new perverted shit daily? why do i keep looking the shit up?


Oh I just double time my perversion training when I do have time. I'm actually in the double expert level of jelquing. 


# projelquer


----------



## Dougnsalem (Mar 16, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where do you find the time to learn new perverted shit daily? why do i keep looking the shit up?


Damn it! And your reply got me looking the shit up..... Lol


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 16, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Oh I just double time my perversion training when I do have time. I'm actually in the double expert level of jelquing.
> 
> 
> # projelquer


Ahhhhhh....to Google or not to Google? .....



Not.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 16, 2019)

Well..this is part of the aftermath from the Colorado blizzard. 100mph winds tore the side of the 50k sq ft GH. Good bye hemp farm. This was all their mothers for cloning and planting on the 160 acres. Now they fkd. They wont get up and running by planting season now. Ive left the company, no reason to stay and clean up all that just to not make it by planting season. Its rough on that farm. I learned a great lot from all the things that can go wrong on a farm daily etc. 
Just read the front range westher report..blizzard #2 might come on 10 days.


----------



## lokie (Mar 16, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4301475
> Well..this is part of the aftermath from the Colorado blizzard. 100mph winds tore the side of the 50k sq ft GH. Good bye hemp farm. This was all their mothers for cloning and planting on the 160 acres. Now they fkd. They wont get up and running by planting season now. Ive left the company, no reason to stay and clean up all that just to not make it by planting season. Its rough on that farm. I learned a great lot from all the things that can go wrong on a farm daily etc.
> Just read the front range westher report..blizzard #2 might come on 10 days.




I'm sad for the owners. What will become of them?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4301487
> 
> I'm sad for the owners. What will become of them?


They have a huge setup..i think they will have to commit and dump more money into it or try to sell


----------



## dstroy (Mar 16, 2019)

Day 26 12/12


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 16, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> They have a huge setup..i think they will have to commit and dump more money into it or try to sell


too bad there's not more of a sense of community, some of the growers who didn't sustain major damage could cough up a few mothers...


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2019)

It probably will happen, but not enough.
This is always going to be a risk when you grow a crop outside of where it would naturally thrive.
Then complicate it going clone only, circumventing natures only way of going through a cold spell with seed.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> too bad there's not more of a sense of community, some of the growers who didn't sustain major damage could cough up a few mothers...


Not sure this is the community's responsibility.

IDK if it makes any difference if its hemp for cbd extraction or hemp for fiber?

Either way, im not sure there are high number of these big producers, maybe a few hundres in the state? And I wouldnt necissarily blame then for making the business decision not to donate, partner with on the other hand.... I also think when you bite off a chunk, you better be able to chew and swallow it, thats harsh but whats to say if these guys got up and running they wouldnt fuck it up down the line. Life is rough learn from mistakes and carry on. Though they may not have done anything wrong other than putting all their eggs in one basket, but that might not be the case either...its business now that fact wont change.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> It probably will happen, but not enough.
> This is always going to be a risk when you grow a crop outside of where it would naturally thrive.
> Then complicate it going clone only, circumventing natures only way of going through a cold spell with seed.


Our growing season is short enough in co 100-120 days it may be necessary to start early even if going from seed, relates to growing outside of natural habitat. Wonder if this is why they went with clones? Was this one good for the environment or special in some other way? Either way you're still right.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Not sure this is the community's responsibility.
> 
> IDK if it makes any difference if its hemp for cbd extraction or hemp for fiber?
> 
> Either way, im not sure there are high number of these big producers, maybe a few hundres in the state? And I wouldnt necissarily blame then for making the business decision not to donate, partner with on the other hand.... I also think when you bite off a chunk, you better be able to chew and swallow it, thats harsh but whats to say if these guys got up and running they wouldnt fuck it up down the line. Life is rough learn from mistakes and carry on. Though they may not have done anything wrong other than putting all their eggs in one basket, but that might not be the case either...its business now that fact wont change.


i'm not saying it's anyone's responsibility...i'm saying it's sad that there is no sense of community among weed growers, even if they're commercial weed growers. i find it sad when the "business ethic" invades my life, even to this extent.
now that it's a business, you don't have friends anymore, you have competitors, you don't help out a friend in need anymore, you take advantage of a competitors problems to better your own situation...and that is sad


----------



## lokie (Mar 17, 2019)

Winos looking out for one another.

https://woodinvillewinecountry.com/grape-generosity-washington-winery-helps-out-when-virginia-vineyard-loses-crop-to-thieves/







*Grape generosity: Washington winery helps out when Virginia vineyard loses crop to thieves*
“The industry truly cares about what happens to their neighbors,” said Vicky Scharlau, executive director of Washington Winegrowers


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2019)

lokie said:


> Winos looking out for one another.
> 
> https://woodinvillewinecountry.com/grape-generosity-washington-winery-helps-out-when-virginia-vineyard-loses-crop-to-thieves/
> 
> ...


that's what i'm talking about...that is what weed growers should be like, not greedy little shits taking advantage of a fellow growers misfortune


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not saying it's anyone's responsibility...i'm saying it's sad that there is no sense of community among weed growers, even if they're commercial weed growers. i find it sad when the "business ethic" invades my life, even to this extent.
> now that it's a business, you don't have friends anymore, you have competitors, you don't help out a friend in need anymore, you take advantage of a competitors problems to better your own situation...and that is sad


Agreed, to a point.
Unless you are a total ass hat you should have friends, the business part of things makes it easier to distinguish friend/competitor/ass hat.
Gonna jump to the conclusion these guys will produce something this year, it's not gonna be what they had hoped, but they damm well should have understood the risk going in.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 17, 2019)

lokie said:


> Winos looking out for one another.
> 
> https://woodinvillewinecountry.com/grape-generosity-washington-winery-helps-out-when-virginia-vineyard-loses-crop-to-thieves/
> 
> ...


Good people.


----------



## lokie (Mar 17, 2019)

For sale Hydroponic Greenhouse setup *$220,000 
Fully operational and income producing from day one. 
This Hydroponic system was built in 2017 by Crop King Inc. *






An interesting proposition until you consider Va. is only now getting used to medical marijuana.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2019)

lokie said:


> For sale Hydroponic Greenhouse setup *$220,000
> Fully operational and income producing from day one.
> This Hydroponic system was built in 2017 by Crop King Inc. *
> 
> ...


my question is if it's a good setup, why are you selling it? selling a good, money making business always makes me wonder why....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> It probably will happen, but not enough.
> This is always going to be a risk when you grow a crop outside of where it would naturally thrive.
> Then complicate it going clone only, circumventing natures only way of going through a cold spell with seed.


There is at least one other reason that I can think of that makes commercial cloning a poor choice. (From Wikipedia)

*Panama disease* (or *Fusarium wilt*) is a plant disease that infects banana plants (_Musa_ spp.). It is a wilting disease caused by the fungus _Fusarium oxysporum_ f. sp._ cubense_ (Foc). The pathogen is resistant to fungicides and until now, its control is limited to phytosanitary measures.[1] Although a transgenic banana cultivar that proved resistant to Panama disease has been recently developed,[2] it is not commercially available yet.

During the 1950s, a first outbreak of Panama disease almost wiped out the commercial Gros Michel banana production. The Gros Michel banana was the dominant cultivar of bananas, and Fusarium wilt inflicted enormous costs and forced producers to switch to other, disease-resistant cultivars. Currently, a new outbreak of Panama disease caused by the strain Tropical Race 4 (TR4) threatens the production of today's most popular cultivars, Cavendish.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There is at least one other reason that I can think of that makes commercial cloning a poor choice. (From Wikipedia)
> 
> *Panama disease* (or *Fusarium wilt*) is a plant disease that infects banana plants (_Musa_ spp.). It is a wilting disease caused by the fungus _Fusarium oxysporum_ f. sp._ cubense_ (Foc). The pathogen is resistant to fungicides and until now, its control is limited to phytosanitary measures.[1] Although a transgenic banana cultivar that proved resistant to Panama disease has been recently developed,[2] it is not commercially available yet.
> 
> During the 1950s, a first outbreak of Panama disease almost wiped out the commercial Gros Michel banana production. The Gros Michel banana was the dominant cultivar of bananas, and Fusarium wilt inflicted enormous costs and forced producers to switch to other, disease-resistant cultivars. Currently, a new outbreak of Panama disease caused by the strain Tropical Race 4 (TR4) threatens the production of today's most popular cultivars, Cavendish.


all true, but Fusarium wasn't a problem till people started selectively breeding bananas for larger, sweeter fruit. the natural interbreeding that happened in the wild was enough protection to keep fusarium a localized problem that usually went way in a few years, when enough resistant pollen blew through an area to "vaccinate" the local population. growing vast tracts of genetically manipulated bananas was like an incubator for fusarium


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 18, 2019)

Its hemp not weed. And there is about 5 hemp farms in the area and thry are all chummy with each other. Will they help him get back up and going..? Doubt it. 1. I think he woukd be embarrassed to ask. 2. I think those hemp farms could have had their own problems 3. Why help the competition? 4. Hey "bro..can I take 500,000 clones from ya?"
Even if it was just a handful of clones to get back up and going, he still wouldnt make it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all true, but Fusarium wasn't a problem till people started selectively breeding bananas for larger, sweeter fruit. the natural interbreeding that happened in the wild was enough protection to keep fusarium a localized problem that usually went way in a few years, when enough resistant pollen blew through an area to "vaccinate" the local population. growing vast tracts of genetically manipulated bananas was like an incubator for fusarium


Pretty much the way they told it in Costa Rica where it hit really in the 50's - they told us the major issue was that since the entire plantation (100's of thousands of acres) were clones then they were essentially the "same plant" and what killed one, killed all.

So we outsmarted the disease & switched to the Cavendish strain yet continue to clone to propagate hence the Panama disease's resurgence.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Not sure this is the community's responsibility.
> 
> IDK if it makes any difference if its hemp for cbd extraction or hemp for fiber?
> 
> Either way, im not sure there are high number of these big producers, maybe a few hundres in the state? And I wouldnt necissarily blame then for making the business decision not to donate, partner with on the other hand.... I also think when you bite off a chunk, you better be able to chew and swallow it, thats harsh but whats to say if these guys got up and running they wouldnt fuck it up down the line. Life is rough learn from mistakes and carry on. Though they may not have done anything wrong other than putting all their eggs in one basket, but that might not be the case either...its business now that fact wont change.


I agree. This is business, there should be reserves or insurance.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4301475
> Well..this is part of the aftermath from the Colorado blizzard. 100mph winds tore the side of the 50k sq ft GH. Good bye hemp farm. This was all their mothers for cloning and planting on the 160 acres. Now they fkd. They wont get up and running by planting season now. Ive left the company, no reason to stay and clean up all that just to not make it by planting season. Its rough on that farm. I learned a great lot from all the things that can go wrong on a farm daily etc.
> Just read the front range westher report..blizzard #2 might come on 10 days.


damn that sucks, from the looks they had some great mothers in there too...........i feel for them...


be nice to see the other farmers in the area to help them out and get them going again, would be a nice gesture all around...


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2019)

long term cloning is where real genetic drift occurs, some genes just completely fall away in the process as they are left out of the breeding pool..It is more a function of selection than biology.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> long term cloning is where real genetic drift occurs, some genes just completely fall away in the process as they are left out of the breeding pool..It is more a function of selection than biology.


....kind of... it shouldn't, a clone is a complete genetic copy of its "mother". it should have the complete genome of the parent, and stay that way through progressive generations, but i know from both personal experience, and the shared experience of other growers, that clones from the same strain eventually lose vigor, and start to grow slowly, and exhibit more defects over time. a 10th generation clone (taken from a clone, taken from a clone) will likely look and grow very differently from 1st and 2nd generation clones...which doesn't make sense to me. it's not like a xerox machine, it's direct passage of an entire genome.


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> .kind of... it shouldn't, a clone is a complete genetic copy of its "mother"


That is where the problem lies, as it completely ignores many of the genes of the mother's sisters and aunts.
This is how a landrace becomes a fragile indoor only plant


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2019)

i think at each stage of the cloning process you do lose a little of the genetic makeup. Going from mother, to sister, to aunt, in each stage you do lose a little of the genetic coding is my best guess. When i did clones a long time ago i noticed each plant was different is some varaitions and also in the form. Like u you looked at a true mother plant, and then you wanted another mother plant.....those to plants would be completely different in there make up...

dunno if that makes an sense


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I agree. This is business, there should be reserves or insurance.


I had to chuckle a bit this morning when I came down to find my aero cloner unplugged.

I thought "Look karma I'm not a total fucking asshole, if someone asks me for help I'll generally do what I can"

But I guess the crux of my thoughts on the issue are that if they made a proper business plan the are likely to rise from the ashes and be better for it, specially if they don't rely on the generosity of others or feel slighted when they don't receive it.

I truely wish them the best, this is merely one of the many challenges they will face going forward.

BTW, I think the clones will make it, if they don't I've got the leftovers from taking cuts, they are all mixed in one glass of water tho.
 
Gotta go find that pool shock recipe now tho, I know it's here somewhere, can't rember who shared it @tyler.durden ? @Chunky Stool ?


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2019)

Make at least a gallon or so, you use quite a bit.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 18, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I had to chuckle a bit this morning when I came down to find my aero cloner unplugged.
> 
> I thought "Look karma I'm not a total fucking asshole, if someone asks me for help I'll generally do what I can"
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, bro. I keep a lot of extra cuts just in case I fuck things up, and I keep them in cups of water that aren't labeled, so I'm not sure which are which. I've only had to use the back up cuts about 3 times in a decade, so not too bad for a stoner -

Post #3970


I use 2 grams of 73% calcium hypochlorite (pool shock) per gallon to make the solution. I then add about 20-30ml of that to my 3 gallon cloner rez every 2-3 days...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WLWMM06/ref=psdc_1272967011_t3_B009S85LEA

I purchased six pounds, so I'll never run out. Crazy roots always pearly white...









Looks like we have the same cloner. Humidity domes are generally discouraged when aero cloning, some even say it lessens the success rate...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 18, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I had to chuckle a bit this morning when I came down to find my aero cloner unplugged.
> 
> I thought "Look karma I'm not a total fucking asshole, if someone asks me for help I'll generally do what I can"
> 
> ...


Sorry, wasn't me. 
But I need to make a real cloner one of these days. Got a big one with a pump but have never needed 60 clones, so I just do the dome and heat pad. 
Works well most of the time, but when it doesn't work for whatever reason, it's a total loss.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I feel your pain, bro. I keep a lot of extra cuts just in case I fuck things up, and I keep them in cups of water that aren't labeled, so I'm not sure which are which. I've only had to use the back up cuts about 3 times in a decade, so not too bad for a stoner -
> 
> Post #3970
> 
> ...


This is the 3rd go with the cloner, previously I have not used a dome but my rh is low so I figured I would give this a try. I think it saved my skin with this fu tbh.
I had good results first time, changed water 4 times over 2.5 weeks or so, second time only changed water twice, lost probably half.
Thanks for the recipe, am I the only one that finds it odd empty gel caps are frequently purchased with pool shock?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 18, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> This is the 3rd go with the cloner, previously I have not used a dome but my rh is low so I figured I would give this a try. I think it saved my skin with this fu tbh.
> I had good results first time, changed water 4 times over 2.5 weeks or so, second time only changed water twice, lost probably half.
> Thanks for the recipe, am I the only one that finds it odd empty gel caps are frequently purchased with pool shock?


Do you keep your cloner's pump going constantly, or on a timer? What is your cloner water temp? If not using a sterilizing agent, the water needs to be no higher than 70f or so. With the hypochlorite, warmer water can actually hasten the rooting process.

I use one of these every cloner run -

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C6PE4G2/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1







They work really well with our cloner...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2019)

i've got a cyclic timer on my aero cloner, 1 minute on, 4 minutes off. the water stays a lot cooler that way.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've got a *cyclic timer* on my aero cloner, 1 minute on, 4 minutes off. the water stays a lot cooler that way.


What type/brand? thanks


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D7WCT75/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
i've had two of them running over two years now. one runs the cloner, one runs an ozone generator a couple of minutes twice a day. i bought four, still have the other two in the box, waiting for one of these to die.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D7WCT75/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> i've had two of them running over two years now. one runs the cloner, one runs an ozone generator a couple of minutes twice a day. i bought four, still have the other two in the box, waiting for one of these to die.


Perfect, many thanks. I couldn't find a reasonably priced one that gave me the small increment control I need


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Do you keep your cloner's pump going constantly, or on a timer? What is your cloner water temp? If not using a sterilizing agent, the water needs to be no higher than 70f or so. With the hypochlorite, warmer water can actually hasten the rooting process.
> 
> I use one of these every cloner run -
> 
> ...


I am only recently becoming less ambivalent about cloning, yeah water temps in excess of 70F, don't flog me they are 84F. 
Tried the timer on the first use only have one w/15 min interval controlled temps but they were wilting.

I was thinking my hot tub shock was hypochlorite, but that my have been before I switched to bromine tabs, it's shocked with a sulfate or sulphite.

A wort chiller was another option but changing the water every 5 days wins this time for simplicity. I'll get some of the chloride on hand for next time tho, thanks for all the help.


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I feel your pain, bro. I keep a lot of extra cuts just in case I fuck things up, and I keep them in cups of water that aren't labeled, so I'm not sure which are which. I've only had to use the back up cuts about 3 times in a decade, so not too bad for a stoner -
> 
> Post #3970
> 
> ...


For people in metric land, you use about 100ml per 50 litres.

If you need lots of clones with an aerocloner just put like 4 in every site. I do it often... I use two buckets with 24 holes between them, I'll easily stick 60 clones in there.

I'm back to cloning in rockwool, as our electricity supply is too erratic. Aero clones die after a few rounds of missed waterings.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2019)

ANC said:


> For people in metric land, you use about 100ml per 50 litres.
> 
> If you need lots of clones with an aerocloner just put like 4 in every site. I do it often... I use two buckets with 24 holes between them, I'll easily stick 60 clones in there.
> 
> I'm back to cloning in rockwool, as our electricity supply is too erratic. Aero clones die after a few rounds of missed waterings.


I have three 36 site aero cloners. Usually, only one is in use. I only need 22 clones every two weeks, so sometimes I cull the remainder, and sometimes I plant them in perlite filled cups and put them under a T5. When making new moms I fill two cloners for 72 cuttings, because I know it will be about a month before the new moms are ready to cut, and I like the security of many extra cuttings. It's a little crowded with 36 sites on these smaller cloners as it is, and I cut very large clones. One strain is already prone to fungus problems, so I try to keep a little space between them if possible. I've left my cloner unplugged all night after doing some maintenance a few times, and the next morning all the cuttings were drooping or wilted. I plug it back in and about 8 hours later, they look almost good as new. Love the aero cloners using the pool shock, cloning was a real drag before...


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2019)

My experience is the bunch of them together keep the ideal humidity around the bush to not let it dry out fast, this is quite important as I don't use domes when aero cloning and it can get insanely warm here.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I feel your pain, bro. I keep a lot of extra cuts just in case I fuck things up, and I keep them in cups of water that aren't labeled, so I'm not sure which are which. I've only had to use the back up cuts about 3 times in a decade, so not too bad for a stoner -
> 
> Post #3970
> 
> ...



I use a dome on the turbokloner, and mist them with RO. They root pretty fast, about a week.

I have the same cloner as you guys too, I don’t use a dome on that one.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 27, 2019)

Generic tomatoes

Day 37 12/12


----------



## dstroy (Mar 27, 2019)

I’ve learned a lot here, it definitely helped me branch out and find what I needed. I appreciate all of it.

I think I’m getting to a point that I’ll be able to really do some justice to the plants in my care, with the goal of minimum effort in my part.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I use a dome on the turbokloner, and mist them with RO. They root pretty fast, about a week.
> 
> I have the same cloner as you guys too, I don’t use a dome on that one.


Have you seen a significant difference in root time (and health of the cuttings) when you use the turbokloner without the dome and RO misting? What is the rooting time in our aero cloner in common? Do you use any additives or a timer on either cloner? Could I possibly ask any more questions???


----------



## dstroy (Mar 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Have you seen a significant difference in root time (and health of the cuttings) when you use the turbokloner without the dome and RO misting? What is the rooting time in our aero cloner in common? Do you use any additives or a timer on either cloner? Could I possibly ask any more questions???


Yes, they stay much perkier and have overall less leaf damage after rooting with the dome and misting. About 3 days less usually with the dome, but they look better overall. I get roots in about 7-8 days average. I use tapwater and clonex, no timer, kept at 74f. sure


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Generic tomatoes
> 
> Day 37 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4307844 View attachment 4307845 View attachment 4307846


That second pic, the tent back ... pareidolia





or


----------



## dstroy (Mar 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That second pic, the tent back ... pareidolia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tent stared back.


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2019)

Well these last couple of days have been interesting to say they least. Never stand under and oak tree giving off pollen, never knew i was this allergic till i got showered with oak pollen. The reason i was under there i was digging for mulch/soil to add btw......nice stuff, smells great. Now i look like a stoned chinese guy with my eye almost closed cause of the allergy.....ugh. So anyways, decided to take a look at the old tomato experiment and she's coming in good, went through her to take some old dead leaves off with a pluck here and a pluck pluck there.....


she's got flowers all over her....still got that mint smell, when you walk into the room though you get that hint of earthy fruity just can't put my finger on it though....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2019)

Mrs Budman got me some new kids to play with......another cherry tomato and a giant jalopeno plant great for the grill and for making popper with cream cheese and wrapped in bacon.....
 
they're sitting under one of my old cfl bulbs btw


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2019)

*Marijuana in Space – NASA Discovers THC on Meteorite Fragment*





Unverified, but I just read that

ok found dis

https://newearth.media/marijuana-in-space-nasa-discovers-thc-on-meteorite-fragment/


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2019)

ANC said:


> *Marijuana in Space – NASA Discovers THC on Meteorite Fragment*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that was interesting read

i've heard rumors that NASA is gonna try something like try to grow in space or at least on the space station....but to find THC and THCV on a meteorite....hmmm


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 29, 2019)

I remember tossing rocks during a riding break south of Lovelock.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Well these last couple of days have been interesting to say they least. Never stand under and oak tree giving off pollen, never knew i was this allergic till i got showered with oak pollen. The reason i was under there i was digging for mulch/soil to add btw......nice stuff, smells great. Now i look like a stoned chinese guy with my eye almost closed cause of the allergy.....ugh. So anyways, decided to take a look at the old tomato experiment and she's coming in good, went through her to take some old dead leaves off with a pluck here and a pluck pluck there.....
> View attachment 4308658
> 
> she's got flowers all over her....still got that mint smell, when you walk into the room though you get that hint of earthy fruity just can't put my finger on it though....


 Benadryl ftw! Have it. Use it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2019)

ANC said:


> *Marijuana in Space – NASA Discovers THC on Meteorite Fragment*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> now that was interesting read
> 
> i've heard rumors that NASA is gonna try something like try to grow in space or at least on the space station....but to find THC and THCV on a meteorite....hmmm


 They do come from way on high


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> They do come from way on high


this they do

the benadryl is on the night stand from last night...lol....feel like i'm on the 10th round of a prize fight right now.......kinda look like it right now too.....ugh


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 29, 2019)

ANC said:


> *Marijuana in Space – NASA Discovers THC on Meteorite Fragment*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just think a lot of those tech guys at nasa are causing cross contamination...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2019)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidcarpenter/2018/10/07/cannabis-in-space-just-around-corner/#6fac3222a3c7

looks like they are trying


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## dstroy (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2019)

This fun little experiment is taking off, surprising me for sure......she is defintely living up to possibly her potential....finger crossed of course.....


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## dstroy (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Apr 11, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Body language was interesting, particularly when speaking of sound and techtonic vibrations. Also notice he did not give specifics on sizes densities or shapes of rockwool used, and again body language when speaking of how to pack. Or perhaps I just find this curious because in undergrad physics particle flow and fluid dynamics of a granular solid under different vibrational frequencies and amplitudes was something that intrigued me?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Body language was interesting, particularly when speaking of sound and techtonic vibrations. Also notice he did not give specifics on sizes densities or shapes of rockwool used, and again body language when speaking of how to pack. Or perhaps I just find this curious because in undergrad physics particle flow and fluid dynamics of a granular solid under different vibrational frequencies and amplitudes was something that intrigued me?


I'm gonna have to do a post on Chladni plates in another thread


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2019)

He is a clever puppy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Body language was interesting, particularly when speaking of sound and techtonic vibrations. Also notice he did not give specifics on sizes densities or shapes of rockwool used, and again body language when speaking of how to pack. Or perhaps I just find this curious because in undergrad physics particle flow and fluid dynamics of a granular solid under different vibrational frequencies and amplitudes was something that intrigued me?


he's a pot head....dumb it down, then get very high, and watch it again....


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 11, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he's a pot head....dumb it down, then get very high, and watch it again....


Being a pot head does not necessitate a dumbing down, i was pretry high about 5min in.


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Body language was interesting, particularly when speaking of sound and techtonic vibrations. Also notice he did not give specifics on sizes densities or shapes of rockwool used, and again body language when speaking of how to pack. Or perhaps I just find this curious because in undergrad physics particle flow and fluid dynamics of a granular solid under different vibrational frequencies and amplitudes was something that intrigued me?


i didn't notice a fucking thing, it's an hour and fourteen minutes of a guy rambling about growing weed...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2019)

Little experiment is coming in pretty good, had to hit with with some calmag this weekend. Saw a few things that didn't look right. She's still coming in slowly but surely. She's standing with pot 6 1/2 ft right now. Yeah you know they're big when you need a step stool to see the top....first pick is one of the nugs......second is the middle of the tallest spire...also been noticing she starting to get her trichs too...........good sign.


----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4318604


love the space tomatoes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4318604


I would imagine the smell is coming along well.
One of my favorite aspects of growing is the aroma.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I would imagine the smell is coming along well.
> One of my favorite aspects of growing is the aroma.


I have an oversized blower going so I don't get a lot of the smell. However, last night I went in after lights out and the aroma was wonderful. So I lingered awhile. 



BudmanTX said:


> love the space tomatoes


@raratt 's post about tomatoes triggered me to post this


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I have an oversized blower going so I don't get a lot of the smell. However, last night I went in after lights out and the aroma was wonderful. So I lingered awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> @raratt 's post about tomatoes triggered me to post this


haha, they look great.....i wouldn't bet the smell is wonderful in there....yeah i can see why you lingered

i did the same with mine last night while i enjoying some refreshments too....


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)

Fucking tomatoes taking forever.
How do you like dem apples?


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 16, 2019)

I can't find the meme my wife showed me earlier. Pick of a mj plant budded out with a subtitle something like "it's bee 126 days where's my fucking tomatoes?"
Gonna see if she can send it to me...


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> oversized blower


I don't even have mine running at the moment, my girls really don't have a lot of aroma. I'm sure that will change in a week or so when I flip them.


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)

Yeah, the real stink starts about week 7 to 8, when the terpenes call us and instruct us to farm this plant.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> Yeah, the real stink starts about week 7 to 8, when the terpenes call us and instruct us to farm this plant.


think for Sativa's it's a little later on....


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4318636
> Fucking tomatoes taking forever.
> How do you like dem apples?


That looks great.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2019)

13 hr 10 min daylength here, still a bit early. Will set these out in the garden 1st of the month


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> week 7 to 8


Week 8 is on Thurs for mine from clones.


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I can't find the meme my wife showed me earlier. Pick of a mj plant budded out with a subtitle something like "it's bee 126 days where's my fucking tomatoes?"
> Gonna see if she can send it to me...


 
This one?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> Week 8 is on Thurs for mine from clones.


Any tomatoes yet? 

~edit~ one second late


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Any tomatoes yet?


Haven't put them in the ground yet, lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> I don't even have mine running at the moment, my girls really don't have a lot of aroma. I'm sure that will change in a week or so when I flip them.


When you flippin the switch?

I’m going by storage tomorrow or thursday and I’ll grab a fan speed controller and that plug


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> When you flippin the switch?
> 
> I’m going by storage tomorrow or thursday and I’ll grab a fan speed controller and that plug


Still waiting on the clones to root, if I need to take more I would rather do it before I flip them.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> Still waiting on the clones to root, if I need to take more I would rather do it before I flip them.


I always take mine 2-3 weeks after flip. When they've stretched a bit and I clean up the underskirts.


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I always take mine 2-3 weeks after flip. When they've stretched a bit and I clean up the underskirts.


I topped them and used the tops about a week ago.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> 13 hr 10 min daylength here, still a bit early. Will set these out in the garden 1st of the month
> View attachment 4318753


Similar here for day length, these were getting just under 18hr and our average last frost is still 3 weeks out.

There are sections of hose burried in the big pots that are under the trays, I have a bucket with an aquarium heater and pump to circulate. Currently able to keep soil temps above 60 and air temps above 50 (at least last night, their first night). Dropped a few beans in one of the heated pots to see if they pop, but the hoses and heater are more for fall.
I might lose these, but I do have spares that I am gradually cutting the light on.


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> Week 8 is on Thurs for mine from clones.


I was talking about time in flower.


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Similar here for day length, these were getting just under 18hr and our average last frost is still 3 weeks out.
> View attachment 4318906
> There are sections of hose burried in the big pots that are under the trays, I have a bucket with an aquarium heater and pump to circulate. Currently able to keep soil temps above 60 and air temps above 50 (at least last night, their first night). Dropped a few beans in one of the heated pots to see if they pop, but the hoses and heater are more for fall.
> I might lose these, but I do have spares that I am gradually cutting the light on.


The pots in those are limiting them to little stick plants, please pot up.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> The pots in those are limiting them to little stick plants, please pot up.


They may get bigger pots if they survive a few more nights, rest assured the spares are being better cared for. We have snow in the forecast for Sunday.


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)

I've never lived anywhere it snows, so I am sure some of the meaning of a snow forecast is lost on me.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> I've never lived anywhere it snows, so I am sure some of the meaning of a snow forecast is lost on me.


I am running a bit of an experiment to see if I can make more sense of growing this way, somewhat in sync with the season outdoor vs. indoor heat watts vs. light watts.


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I am running a bit of an experiment to see if I can make more sense of growing this way, somewhat in sync with the season outdoor vs. indoor heat watts vs. light watts.


Yeah, I do the same thing, use the natural trend as a flywheel only adding or dragging as much as needed to stay in the Goldilocks zone.
What is nice is that it is my third winter now in the same flowering room, each time it goes a bit better.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> The pots in those are limiting them to little stick plants, please pot up.


As if you needed confirmation, you were right...










...about 2 of them, the others could have lasted another week without detriment and watering 2x daily
More pics.


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)

Never short of work when you grow weed.
I just carried everything out of the veg room, cleaned it from ceiling to floor and then cleaned the porch in front of it too.
Going to have to make a good fire tomorrow to get rid of all the crap that collects so quickly.

Anybody tried vegging weed with a 50w LED security light? My only other option right now is 400W HPS... I'd prefer not to rack up an even bigger power bill, it is already stiff as it is and next harvest is 2 months out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> Never short of work when you grow weed.
> I just carried everything out of the veg room, cleaned it from ceiling to floor and then cleaned the porch in front of it too.
> Going to have to make a good fire tomorrow to get rid of all the crap that collects so quickly.
> 
> Anybody tried vegging weed with a 50w LED security light? My only other option right now is 400W HPS... I'd prefer not to rack up an even bigger power bill, it is already stiff as it is and next harvest is 2 months out.


haven't done with a led security light, but i have done with an led bulb with the dome snapped off.....that how i started my current one i'm finishing now...


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)

Yeah I have a little cabinet with bulbs for a couple of small plants, but this is more like a small washroom. I moved the Samsung strips to the flower room, so I don't really have another instant plan. feels like a joke though to replace a 45000 lumen rig with a 4000 lumen spotlight.

Maybe I should just run the 400W and germinate one of the auto seeds in there on the side to cover some of the cost eventually.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 17, 2019)

i've had good luck with HLG 100 panel they put out for vegging too, dunno if the ship to where ur at though


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)

Yeah, I'd buy more Samsung strips, they are good though.I prefer the longer strips to a hot spot.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> As if you needed confirmation, you were right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo dawg ... a pot of pot in yo pot


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2019)

8 weeks in veg tomorrow. I'm happy so far.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> 8 weeks in veg tomorrow. I'm happy so far.View attachment 4319160 View attachment 4319161 View attachment 4319162


They look great


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2019)

CC Pre98 Bubba Kush turning 8 weeks tomorrow and going into the oven for a quick dry to see if the table is ready to come down.

Happy Easter


----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2019)

looks ready


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> looks ready


Thanks, this was one of the lower bud sites too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2019)

SR71X OG Kosher
5 days after the last pic, potted up to 1/2 gal pots(from quart later the last pic day). Germ on Mar 1. Will go outside permanently May 1, 4 in 15 gal and 2 in the ground


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2019)

always wondered how they make purple weed.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 22, 2019)

Found my weather station has pong installed.
 
I am getring my ass handed to me


----------



## lokie (Apr 22, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Found my weather station has pong installed.
> View attachment 4321606
> I am getring my ass handed to me
> View attachment 4321607


In case you're keeping score it looks like davis is kicking your ass.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 22, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Found my weather station has pong installed.
> View attachment 4321606
> *I am getring my ass handed to me*
> View attachment 4321607


----------



## Blue back (Apr 22, 2019)

Choking on Old Family Purple in the cure state.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4321235
> 
> CC Pre98 Bubba Kush turning 8 weeks tomorrow and going into the oven for a quick dry to see if the table is ready to come down.
> 
> Happy Easter


 

yummy


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2019)

Well for 420 day, i went ahead and took out the experiemental tomato so she can get some real sun and some wind in her viens, course the weather man could have told be wind guts of 33mph.....the fucker.....she loved it, she just got to big for her space is why i did it....the Mrs's kinda freaked out, but where i put hides her from any prying eyes for the time being.....

   
she's very top heavy i found out, the wind didn't help to much, already broke a branch off her cause of the wind. She's very resiny as i found by looking through her. Hand a little fun with some cotton string and a long stick to make sure she's ok. The branch i took off, she has a hint of mint, earthy tone, very sticky, also notice her sugar leaves are looking good too, very sticky too. I ready snipped the branch took it inside, gave it a quick dry and smoked it....boy talk about a rush...i'll try to get some better ones later....she got alot of time to go...


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 23, 2019)

ANC said:


> always wondered how they make purple weed.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 24, 2019)

Northern lights auto startin to thicken up a bit


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Northern lights auto startin to thicken up a bit
> View attachment 4322663
> View attachment 4322664


nice work....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2019)

well from the looks of the old tomato she getting toward the end......damn she smells, even had the wife tell me to open a window last night....gonna do a trich ck tonight to see how much more i need to go with this experiment.....after this...hmmm....think i'm gonna try something new......have to say she has a lot of resin in her...i may even do a rotation harvest to see what she can do.....

think i take some samples tonight.....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> well from the looks of the old tomato she getting toward the end......damn she smells, even had the wife tell me to open a window last night....gonna *do a trich ck *tonight to see how much more i need to go with this experiment.....after this...hmmm....think i'm gonna try something new......have to say she has a lot of resin in her...i may even do a rotation harvest to see what she can do.....
> 
> think i take some samples tonight.....


menage à trich?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> menage à trich?


yep.. she really didn't trich up like i wanted, but the resin.....omg....just rub you hands on it and it's sticky......which is cool. I've seen some breed that don't trich up soooo.....trying not to assume anything right at the moment....she did keep packing of the small buds sites which i when i referred to the mother was the same...so......my weird scientist hairs are tingling right now.....

this is her mother......


she went rodes and that's what i'm playing with atm......


----------



## dstroy (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2019)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4322837 View attachment 4322841 View attachment 4322851 View attachment 4322856


so close eh??


----------



## dstroy (Apr 24, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> so close eh??


They got the chop.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2019)

dstroy said:


> They got the chop.


congrats man...nice


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2019)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4322837 View attachment 4322841 View attachment 4322851 View attachment 4322856


That is precisely what I should be doing. Instead I decided to take the dog to the vet for a rabies vaccine. Maybe I'll chop tomorrow.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 24, 2019)

40 Cherry Pie plants in 100 gl smartpots....Here's to 2019!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That is precisely what I should be doing. Instead I decided to take the dog to the vet for a rabies vaccine. Maybe I'll chop tomorrow.


You may have missed your calling as a trimmer. We always have room on the trim crew....


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> You may have missed your calling as a trimmer. We always have room on the trim crew....


LOL I'm not what you need on a trim crew unless you enjoy having the majority of your trees concentrated. By the end of the table I'm, "Fuck this it can go for concentrate."

As usual beautiful looking girls JJ! Very cute lady bug too.


----------



## lokie (Apr 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> 40 Cherry Pie plants in 100 gl smartpots. One of 6 greenhouses...Here's to 2019!
> 
> View attachment 4323033
> 
> ...




The size of my grow space is plenty for my needs.

I never thought much about it. That is until you graciously shared these pics.

Now
 
B==D


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> The size of my grow space is plenty for my needs.
> 
> I never thought much about it. That is until you graciously shared these pics.
> 
> ...


dude that gif looks like a bad fishing story......this fish was this big, but in reality it was that big.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2019)

little porn for ya guys.....she isn't even close to being done.....owe well....that what i get for experimenting, but it's so much fun.......

  

she's packing on the weight for sure....i'll put her back outside prolly tomorrow defintely this weekend.....let her get some real sun....


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> 40 Cherry Pie plants in 100 gl smartpots....Here's to 2019!
> 
> View attachment 4323033
> 
> ...


What are you running as medium?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 25, 2019)

ANC said:


> What are you running as medium?


Repurposes the ashes from exploding Teslas.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> The size of my grow space is plenty for my needs.
> 
> I never thought much about it. That is until you graciously shared these pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2019)

ANC said:


> What are you running as medium?


A local Nursey produces very good soil mixes.
We use their 419 blend...
http://www.fourseasonsmaterials.com/


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 25, 2019)

What’s up RIU fam. These are a couple days off the bush and still drying, I will finish trim when dry, maybe. Lol.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2019)

9 Weeks plus 2 days, averted overheating disaster and temps are nominal now. MIght need to add another hook in the ceiling to get a little more separation on my hoods. Tallest is 30", The Napali Pink. Contemplating the flip before I run out of room, don't know how much these stretch.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> 9 Weeks plus 2 days, averted overheating disaster and temps are nominal now. MIght need to add another hook in the ceiling to get a little more separation on my hoods. Tallest is 30", The Napali Pink. Contemplating the flip before I run out or room, don't know how much these stretch.View attachment 4323811 View attachment 4323812 View attachment 4323814


9 weeks...hmmmm....the one i'm doing i went 8 weeks before flip, it jump 4 1/2 ft..to kinda give ya an idea....just my 2cents.....and it's still going the big ucker.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2019)

this is the one of the tops....as u can see she still wants to go.....wife is getting ancy let say......


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2019)

2 other greenhouses, 300gl smart pots, all Cherry Pies. Already growing thru the first layer of trellis netting.
Bonus points if you can spot the dog.....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2019)

Kawasaki Mule eye view.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> 2 other greenhouses, 300gl smart pots, all Cherry Pies. Already growing thru the first layer of trellis netting.
> Bonus points if you can spot the dog.....
> View attachment 4323824
> 
> View attachment 4323822


found him, first pick in the back door way

wish i could get like that, but texas is so back behind the curve here


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> found him, first pick in the back door way
> 
> wish i could get like that, but texas is so back behind the curve here


Thats Diesel in the brake room....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Thats Diesel in the brake room....
> View attachment 4323835


good looking pooch man.......


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> good looking pooch man.......


Diesel is a good dog....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2019)

ok now i'm off to go play in the garden.....gotta move a tomato into the sun for a while, also got a pool to finish....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Diesel is a good dog....
> View attachment 4323838
> View attachment 4323839


i got 2, one is charlie, and his momma daisy, she's the oldest.....charlie is a mutt, but he's a good mutt


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i got 2, one is charlie, and his momma daisy, she's the oldest.....charlie is a mutt, but he's a good mutt


he's my grow partners dog, he grew up on the farm. Hella guard dog.....he makes it look easy


----------



## lokie (Apr 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> he's my grow partners dog, he grew up on the farm. Hella guard dog.....he makes it look easy
> View attachment 4323842


How fast does he go from snooze like that to whooping ass?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> 2 other greenhouses, 300gl smart pots, all Cherry Pies. Already growing thru the first layer of trellis netting.
> Bonus points if you can spot the dog.....
> View attachment 4323824
> 
> View attachment 4323822


The greenhouse covers Visqueen(generic) or a synth. fabric? How many seasons do they last?


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> 9 weeks...hmmmm....the one i'm doing i went 8 weeks before flip, it jump 4 1/2 ft..to kinda give ya an idea....just my 2cents.....and it's still going the big ucker.....


I can get my lights up to 7' easy enough. After that it would be plant bondage time. I was waiting for a more positive response from the clones I took, but these are being a pain.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> The greenhouse covers Visqueen(generic) or a synth. fabric? How many seasons do they last?


The tops are material made for greenhouses, reinforced, several of these covers are 5 years old. We actually should change them out, but they will last another season.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 27, 2019)

Clones are going to flower, gonna try some redneck light deprivation. This is good though, the seeded plants will finish, and the seedlings will be fine being they look like a 16 week strain from the indoor run.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> redneck light deprivation


Is that where you put your hands over your eyes but leave small spaces between your fingers?


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 27, 2019)

Tangie started to stretch


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> Is that where you put your hands over your eyes but leave small spaces between your fingers?


The key is to block all the light. Was gonna make a joke about driving but with the semi wreck the other day seems not right.
Sure youve seen the videos, I drive that stretch regularly.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Tangie started to stretchView attachment 4324066


My son wants me to grow one of those bad, my nursery doesn't drop those clones though.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> My son wants me to grow one of those bad, my nursery doesn't drop those clones though.


I’ve got 4 going there all autoflowers. I’m going back to clones after this grow,I’m not a massive fan of autos. I like been able to veg a week or two longer if necessary. I would get your son to order a few seeds off the net. It’s a good smoke I really like the full satvia’s to busy to get couch lock lol which I get bad


----------



## dangledo (Apr 28, 2019)

Between goofy grape (mimosa) and slymeball (lime slurpee) the garden smells like candy. Dabbing the sift low temp tastes unmistakeably fruity. 
gg
 
 
sb
 
 

Sux @Indacouch never did return. Always enjoyed his shenanigans


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Between goofy grape (mimosa) and slymeball (lime slurpee) the garden smells like candy. Dabbing the sift low temp tastes unmistakeably fruity.
> gg
> View attachment 4324359
> View attachment 4324360
> ...


Great pix, beautiful plants


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2019)

dangledo said:


> @Indacouch never did return. Always enjoyed his shenanigans


He logged in very recently - I miss his retorts as well.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Great pix, beautiful plants


Thank you kind sir. Couple keepers indeed


----------



## dangledo (Apr 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He logged in very recently - I miss his retorts as well.


What a smelly unwashed old jizz cock


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2019)

dangledo said:


> What a smelly unwashed old jizz cock


Yeah, but he's our own tattooed jizz cock so we can't disown him.

@Indacouch - show your face Bitch!


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, but he's our own tattooed jizz cock so we can't disown him.
> 
> @Indacouch - show your face Bitch!


I suspect "Mr. Tattoo Artiste" now thinks he's a 1%er biker and no time for us. Afterall, you can tattoo "Harley Davidison" the length of only so many penises(penii) before you begin to believe it


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I suspect "Mr. Tattoo Artiste" now thinks he's a 1%er biker and no time for us. Afterall, you can tattoo "Harley Davidison" the length of only so many penises(penii) before you begin to believe it


Mine just says Harley.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Mine just says Harley.


Well, at your age the rest isn't showing yet, find a hot willing 18 bikerette; it will unfurl betcha


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Well, at your age the rest isn't showing yet, find a hot willing 18 bikerette; it will unfurl betcha


And if she happens to be Sophia Vergara it will say "Harley Davidson, made in the USA, endorsed by the Sturgis Motorcycle club USA .! ! ! and something, something, something. . .


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 29, 2019)

So many one liners with a penis Harley tat:
"Wanna ride my Harley?" (too easy)
"My Harleys got a pull start, wanna help me get it going?" 
"I just washed my Harley, wanna help me polish it?" 
Or if it's twins "You girls ever ride 2 up on a Harley?"


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 29, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Between goofy grape (mimosa) and slymeball (lime slurpee) the garden smells like candy. Dabbing the sift low temp tastes unmistakeably fruity.
> gg
> View attachment 4324359
> View attachment 4324360
> ...


Mids at best Dangle



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, but he's our own tattooed jizz cock so we can't disown him.
> 
> @Indacouch - show your face Bitch!


8=========D - - - - you 

What's up fellas? I'm a biker now so I don't have much time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2019)

Like. . . A real biker?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Mids at best Dangle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see you hun


----------



## lokie (Apr 29, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Mine just says Harley.


What size font? It would have been embarrassing if only Ha fit on the canvas.


----------



## 420God (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like. . . A real biker?
> 
> View attachment 4325026


I'm sure his is more like this.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 29, 2019)

I have a friend who tattooed DH on his arm when he was 12 while looking in the mirror and high of course. He thought he was making a " HD " but nope. He earned the nickname dick head... and it stayed... just like the tattoo.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> What size font? It would have been embarrassing if only Ha fit on the canvas.


 
Oh for some, it's more about the weight of the font.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 29, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Mids at best Dangle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U mudda faccka. How u been dude?


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 29, 2019)

dangledo said:


> U mudda faccka. How u been dude?


Good bro thanks. How are you and the family doing? 

I've been super busy as always. I am getting ready to plant a tomatoe seed I found in my belly button the other day. I wasn't even going to grow, but when I found that seed I knew it was meant to be. I like to let all the sore assholes heal up around here. Got my soil order in for my seed and bought a bunch of tide pods to feed it. I wasn't getting good results with the Clorox foliage tea. So like years prior I will grow one plant to stay in the groove. Your plants look awesome dude. Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2019)

sup Inda....good to see ya around......bro....


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 29, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4325036
> Oh for some, it's more about the weight of the font.


Your not fooling anyone pappy. Tell them about our tattoo session Mr. 

He wanted me to tattoo Harley Davidson on his third leg. After he unwrapped the ace bandage that holds that pringles can to his leg I got started. Long story short((no pun)) I got way to fatigued wrestling that thing just to tattoo Harley on it. I am going to finish it for him((no pun)) but I need a few months to work out and strengthen up my arms first. I'd just like to know why he's got notches on it like a hunter puts on the stock of his gun after a kill. I was to tired to ask the day I saw them.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 29, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> sup Inda....good to see ya around......bro....


Good to see ya. I'll be around more pretty soon. What else am I going to do while I water my single plant.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Good to see ya. I'll be around more pretty soon. What else am I going to do while I water my single plant.


you too huh.....my space tomato is getting ugly than fuck.....long finishing tomatoes are the worst......still gave it a little sun over the weekend though, heavy bastard....


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 29, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Your not fooling anyone pappy. Tell them about our tattoo session Mr.
> 
> He wanted me to tattoo Harley Davidson on his third leg. After he unwrapped the ace bandage that holds that pringles can to his leg I got started. Long story short((no pun)) I got way to fatigued wrestling that thing just to tattoo Harley on it. I am going to finish it for him((no pun)) but I need a few months to work out and strengthen up my arms first. I'd just like to know why he's got notches on it like a hunter puts on the stock of his gun after a kill. I was to tired to ask the day I saw them.


Those are bites marks from the when before I married the ex, we were into 3 ways. I stand corrected, those are when she was doing trains.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Those are bites marks from the when before I married the ex, we were into 3 ways. I stand corrected, those are when she was doing trains.
> View attachment 4325057


Crazy bunch of fuckers! Off to In n Out then back to trimming.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> What size font? It would have been embarrassing if only Ha fit on the canvas.


you got a picture of trumps genitalia?


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2019)

Napali Pink on the left, Strawberry Cheesecake on the right, just flipped to 12/12.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Napali Pink onthe left, Strawberry Cheesecake on the right, just flipped to 12/12.View attachment 4325392


Did those cuts come through?

I was thinking maybe i’ll take you up on that offer if you got extras.

Gonna grow 12 trees outdoor. I would love to grow that Napali Pink. I haven’t grown a strain with pink pistils in a long time.


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Did those cuts come through?
> 
> I was thinking maybe i’ll take you up on that offer if you got extras.
> 
> Gonna grow 12 trees outdoor. I would love to grow that Napali Pink. I haven’t grown a strain with pink pistils in a long time.


For you I'll take more, she is the big girl, and I just flipped them. I think I have 2 but there are more to be had. I'll cut them tomorrow. Check your messages. These just seem to take longer to show roots.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> For you I'll take more, she is the big girl, and I just flipped them. I think I have 2 but there are more to be had. I'll cut them tomorrow. Check your messages. These just seem to take longer to show roots.


Nice


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> For you I'll take more


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


>


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 30, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Those are bites marks from the when before I married the ex, we were into 3 ways. I stand corrected, those are when she was doing trains.
> View attachment 4325057


Now that's the GP I know.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4325634


hey i'm working on that right now........on the first cup .........


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Napali Pink on the left, Strawberry Cheesecake on the right, just flipped to 12/12.View attachment 4325392


very nice mate....very nice....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2019)

ok this big .....ok whatever....is driving me up the wall considering her flower time......but over all she's looking good...

don't bust my chops about the painting of the wall behind it........it's a work in progress...ok..sheesh

she's definitely putting on the weight as it were.....me and my big un-trained tomatoes....


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2019)

Why is the one on the left so angry?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Good to see ya. I'll be around more pretty soon. What else am I going to do while I water my single plant.


What type of smoker are you? 
#1.
 
Or 
#2.


----------



## lokie (May 2, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What type of smoker are you?
> #1.
> View attachment 4326895
> Or
> ...


I usually start in the 1 zone.






then progressively up my game.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2019)

i'm more of a #1.........then i switch to pipe or chamber.........


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2019)

Stacking time


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2019)

Very nice!! 
What kind of a drinker are you?
#1.
 
#2.
 
Or
#3.


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2019)

First I'm like 1, then like 3 then by the end I'm like 2...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2019)

Hahahahaha!!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2019)

really depends on my mood.....1 to a 2, then if it's gets really stressed 3....


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2019)

anybody see the goat in the background looking at the other one?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2019)

ANC said:


> anybody see the goat in the background looking at the other one?


love at first site


----------



## lokie (May 2, 2019)

I found the bottom. 


Not so much these days.


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2019)

good teeth and at least one good eye, what is not to like?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 2, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Very nice!!
> What kind of a drinker are you?
> #1.
> View attachment 4326917
> ...


Then there's #4...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 2, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Very nice!!
> What kind of a drinker are you?
> #1.
> View attachment 4326917
> ...


I'm a number three on this one.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Very nice!!
> What kind of a drinker are you?
> #1.
> View attachment 4326917
> ...


depends upon the available beverages, i can adapt


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What type of smoker are you?
> #1.
> View attachment 4326895
> Or
> ...


for some a third option may be needed


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2019)

10 weeks now, one since flip.


----------



## coreywebster (May 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> for some a third option may be needed
> 
> View attachment 4326981


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (May 2, 2019)

raratt said:


>


Easiest way to check belly button high.


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Easiest way to check belly button high.
> View attachment 4327154


Now I have to measure how far it is to MY bellybutton...


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2019)

42", that pic is fake...lol


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> Napali Pink on the left, Strawberry Cheesecake on the right, just flipped to 12/12.View attachment 4325392



Your strawberry cheesecake pheno looks a lot like mine. Is she from Heavyweight Seeds, chronic x white widow x uk cheese? Have you flowered her before, or is this the first time?


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2019)

ANC said:


> anybody see the goat in the background looking at the other one?


Politely waiting it's turn at the bar


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Your strawberry cheesecake pheno looks a lot like mine. Is she from Heavyweight Seeds, chronic x white widow x uk cheese? Have you flowered her before, or is this the first time?


I picked up a clone from Dark Heart nursery, they deliver to a dispensary nearby. I'll post their description. First time growing both of them. Different parents I guess.
GENETICS: Purple Panty Dropper x Forum Cut of GSC
GEOGRAPHIC ORIGIN: Humboldt County
STORY: The result of generations of back crossing Humboldt Seed Company's Purple Panty Dropper and the Forum Cut of GSC.


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2019)

raratt said:


>


Don't forget the On This Day thread Saturday.


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2019)

Don't let Venus see this, the whole place is gonna smell like arse again.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2019)




----------



## raratt (May 3, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> strawberry cheesecake


----------



## Venus55 (May 3, 2019)

ANC said:


> Don't let Venus see this, the whole place is gonna smell like arse again.


My arse smells like roses thank you very much


----------



## Venus55 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> My arse smells like roses thank you very much


----------



## lokie (May 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


LOL

That's terrible. I love it.

https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/425-pound-teacher-suspended-for-sitting-on-students-head-and-farting-in-his-mouth/

*“Worst of all, she wasn’t wearing any panties. What kind of sick person does that to an 11-year-old?” she asks, visibly horrified.*

*





Kensington elementary school psychiatrist, Ashley Simmons, said the child is under psychological evaluation after his teacher sat on his face and farted in his mouth while wearing no underwear.*

@Chunky Stool you win the lol post of the day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2019)

lokie said:


> LOL
> 
> That's terrible. I love it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! That site is hilarious. Did you read some of those headlines???

@Rob Roy -- do you live in Colorado? 
https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/colorado-hunter-claims-he-was-sexually-assaulted-by-a-sasquatch/


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2019)

hahah


----------



## lokie (May 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the link! That site is hilarious. Did you read some of those headlines???
> 
> @Rob Roy -- do you live in Colorado?
> https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/colorado-hunter-claims-he-was-sexually-assaulted-by-a-sasquatch/


I'll take the headlines at face value.

*FRANCE: 91-YEAR-OLD CATHOLIC NUN AUCTIONS HER VIRGINITY TO REBUILD NOTRE-DAME CATHEDRAL*






*A 91-year-old French Catholic nun devastated by the destruction by fire of the Notre-Dame cathedral of Paris is auctioning her virginity to the highest bidder to help in the reconstruction effort of the 12th-century Gothic monument.*

*“I have preserved myself all my life for my God and he has asked me to undergo the greatest sacrifice yet to help in the rebuilding of this divine monument,” she wrote in a letter addressed to the media.










*
Thought provoking.

At 91 do you think it to much for her system?

Anyone want to take bets that she screams "Oh GOD IM COMMING."







Will the winner get a get out of hell free card or have to pay the sin tax?


----------



## outliergenetix (May 3, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Between goofy grape (mimosa) and slymeball (lime slurpee) the garden smells like candy. Dabbing the sift low temp tastes unmistakeably fruity.
> gg
> View attachment 4324359
> View attachment 4324360
> ...


gorgeous to. they look like candy. 
just curious do you just sift the larf and while you trim or do you sift most of your harvest? i just got 3 screens imma do my first sift in 3 weeks once chopped and dried. i'm only planning on curing a small percent because some plants should be pretty seeded for me


----------



## SSGrower (May 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> 42", that pic is fake...lol


Still 3 to the tree tho.






The tip of the tree. LOL


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Still 3 to the tree tho.
> The tip of the tree. LOL


I'm not cutting off 6" for anyone...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2019)

Haha! That world news site is hilarious!!
I just got some nute burn on my leaf tips. So decided To flush her with distilled water and I pulled 1300 PPMs . This is a new nute line and soil for me. Kinda Figure a couple flushes and get her down into the 700s and ease up the overload . And damn been Following the feed schedule point on and it’s too strong. She is Dinafem Blue Cheese . 12/12 from seed. Aurora nutes organic roots player program. So Ya”llz have a chillin weekend now , happy growin.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2019)

what's up with e small bag?


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2019)

It is pretty close to the end of lights on, I was just standing looking at another plant after I was busy defoliating a bush, the plant clearly had enough light for the top few leaves, I noticed how when they do that super hard praying, how they get themselves out of the way and the middle of the plant is getting more light than it does during the rest of the day.
Nature is pretty smart that way. I should probably lift the light a few inches tomorrow.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2019)




----------



## dstroy (May 4, 2019)

Best vape mod is the turkey bag, sharing is caring


----------



## DustyDuke (May 5, 2019)

Tangi is coming along I might give it a very light trim


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm not cutting off 6" for anyone...


If you need help . . .


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you need help . . .
> 
> View attachment 4328618


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2019)

raratt said:


>


The Sweet smell of Sucess!


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The Sweet smell of Sucess!
> View attachment 4329008


Johann Sebastian wrote the perfect incidental music for that gif.


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2019)

ANC said:


>


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2019)

My room is 6'X6'X8', I think I'll have enough room...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> My room is 6'X6'X8', I think I'll have enough room...lolView attachment 4330027



guess we'll see eh???


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> My room is 6'X6'X8', I think I'll have enough room...lolView attachment 4330027


Do you think the reflective film on the walls makes a difference? 
I'm going to redo my space and haven't decided how to set it up. 

Still got a bunch of panda film -- and the white side is actually decent at reflecting light. 
No hot spots fer sure...


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2019)

I haven't noticed any hot spots, there is a discussion about it here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/mylar-vs-white-paint.122017/
I picked up a roll for a pretty good price, so I figured I'd try it.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> I haven't noticed any hot spots, there is a discussion about it here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/mylar-vs-white-paint.122017/
> I picked up a roll for a pretty good price, so I figured I'd try it.


It won't hurt and it's gotta be better than flat black


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2019)

Or This one: https://www.rollitup.org/t/panda-film-vs-mylar-vs-paint-for-a-closet-grow.234885/


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)

fuckit, matt white paint.


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)

That girl is hungry


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> That girl is hungry


Yes . I fed her this morning. I am having working on dealing with her Nute Burn, so unfortunately she has been cut back . She got 440 PPMs worth of breakfast with An 850 ppm run off. I fucked her up because I did not see the small print in the feeding schedule about every other feed straight water. So she got overdosed . And I forgot they always tell you to use more nutrients then necessary so you go through it faster and order more quickly so they can make more money faster. Now fingers crossed I can finish her getting this burn out of her system and get some smooth smoke. I should have just stayed with my old program using Flora Nova bloom, cal mag and coco but thought I would try a new line.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2019)

A lady friend came to visit last night...


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)

If she is in coco just dip the whole bag in low ppm solution of feed, and put it on something so the water can run off. It looks big enough to dry out in no time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> If she is in coco just dip the whole bag in low ppm solution of feed, and put it on something so the water can run off. It looks big enough to dry out in no time.


What is the logic behind this?


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)

dilutes the built up salts in the coco into the water, when you lift the bag out of the water it sucks all that old shit water out, you will see it is dark and nasty.
The bag will only retain 40% of its total volume in water, and she looks big enough to drink that dry in no time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2019)

I am not using 100%CoCo. She is grown with this stuff. Would the leeching not be effective with this potting soil? 










*ORIGINAL POTTING SOIL*
_INGREDIENTS
Perlite, Coco Fiber, Peat Moss, Composted Forest Material, Pumice, Worm Castings, Bat Guano, Soybean Meal, Alfalfa Meal, Fish Bone Meal, Kelp Meal, and Greensand_
Roots Organics Original is a ready to use mix created with a balanced air to water ratio of porosity and water retention to allow for frequent feeding of fast growing, heavy feeding plants. For exceptional results, feed with high quality nutrients, such as the Roots Organics fertilizer line.

Our Roots Organics soil bags double as pots – just cut the top off, drop the plant in, and you’re ready to go.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am not using 100%CoCo. She is grown with this stuff. Would the leeching not be effective with this potting soil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This will have a higher CEC than coco/perlite but you can still flush it with an agent like clearex -- which I think is mostly citric acid.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2019)

My dog is fixin' to crap his fur...


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am not using 100%CoCo. She is grown with this stuff. Would the leeching not be effective with this potting soil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I used Fox Farm Happy Frog, similar composition. When my plants began to look unhappy, I watered 'til runoff, and it measured 2300 ppm (!). I rinsed my 3-gallon cloth pots with tap water 'til I was down to 300 or so ppm (with water at 240 ppm). 
The plants were happier after that ... but the "soil" was spent. I fed drain-to-waste style (GH 3-part) with a flush every three weeks or so after that.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am not using 100%CoCo. She is grown with this stuff. Would the leeching not be effective with this potting soil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice stuff......

i usually make my own soils cause down here we can't get that kinda stuff.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> nice stuff......
> 
> i usually make my own soils cause down here we can't get that kinda stuff.....


Lately I've been using basement mix and like it a lot. The price is right too @ $13.50 for 1.5 cu ft bag.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2019)

she's getting close to the end from what i'm seeing, i could be wrong. I will have to say this is one of the longest running ones i've every had.....i've already forgot how long it's been flowering, cause everytime i think she done.......nope.....she just puts on the weight......she's xtremely resiney though......gotta love a good experiment... 
she slowly using her last throws right now i think...lol.....since all my nutrition is in the soil....looks like i need to re amend again, or work with the formula a little more....

 
she's not the best looking, but by the way she smells she's gonna pack a punch...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Lately I've been using basement mix and like it a lot. The price is right too @ $13.50 for 1.5 cu ft bag.


we can't even get that down here......unless i order online, which i don't do much off.....kinda sucks really....


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> she's getting close to the end from what i'm seeing, i could be wrong. I will have to say this is one of the longest running ones i've every had.....i've already forgot how long it's been flowering, cause everytime i think she done.......nope.....she just puts on the weight......she's xtremely resiney though......gotta love a good experiment...View attachment 4330494
> she slowly using her last throws right now i think...lol.....since all my nutrition is in the soil....looks like i need to re amend again, or work with the formula a little more....
> 
> View attachment 4330499
> she's not the best looking, but by the way she smells she's gonna pack a punch...


I'd hit her with some epsom.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> we can't even get that down here......unless i order online, which i don't do much off.....kinda sucks really....


Ever play with kitty litter?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'd hit her with some epsom.


i have that, i do that tonight when i water....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever play with kitty litter?


only when i had cats...lol...why? just curious?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> only when i had cats...lol...why? just curious?


@RM3 turned me on to this a long time ago and it's fucking great! 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Special-Kitty-Natural-Clay-Cat-Litter-Unscented-25-lb/10293705

I separate the powder & small particles from the larger ones but nothing goes to waste. I just use it for different things. 
The big stuff goes in potting soil mixes and the rest usually gets mixed with 'Bio Live' (down-to-earth), then spread on the lawn. 

Gotta use lots of cal-mag at first because this stuff sucks it up. After the initial charge, it doesn't require special treatment.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> @RM3 turned me on to this a long time ago and it's fucking great!
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Special-Kitty-Natural-Clay-Cat-Litter-Unscented-25-lb/10293705
> 
> I separate the powder & small particles from the larger ones but nothing goes to waste. I just use it for different things.
> ...


the kitty litter has a high cec rate, adding a few handfuls to your mix when your making it up can make it more "efficient", more able to facilitate the exchange of cations from the nutrient salts to your plants roots.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> @RM3 turned me on to this a long time ago and it's fucking great!
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Special-Kitty-Natural-Clay-Cat-Litter-Unscented-25-lb/10293705
> 
> I separate the powder & small particles from the larger ones but nothing goes to waste. I just use it for different things.
> ...


so the big stuff holds the calmag in within the soil? plus it gives the soil more airation (sp) for the roots?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> @RM3 turned me on to this a long time ago and it's fucking great!
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Special-Kitty-Natural-Clay-Cat-Litter-Unscented-25-lb/10293705
> 
> I separate the powder & small particles from the larger ones but nothing goes to waste. I just use it for different things.
> ...


I use that in my summer planting mix, holds moisture while still allowing fast drainage and aeration. Not so good for plants that are in pots year round outside during winter rains and low temps


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2019)

I'll use some in my next batch, me and the Mrs got 2 seedling going right now, so i'm gonna have to make some more anyways.......think i'll pickup that, and i think the walmart here has some calmag the last time i checked.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Lately I've been using basement mix and like it a lot. The price is right too @ $13.50 for 1.5 cu ft bag.


That is a nice price. I saw it on amazon for $46. 
My soil was $17 bought on amazon with amazon prime shipping, shipping is free and 2 days. 
I think there was some tax thought . Thanks for reminding me of the mineral salt clearing solution. Good
Luck with your doggie!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> so the big stuff holds the calmag in within the soil? plus it gives the soil more airation (sp) for the roots?


Yep, and it also holds some moisture. 
If you don't separate the large & small particles, that's fine but you'll want to use less or it will muck up the air/water ratio. 

We've got a couple hundred pounds of special kitty in our vegetable garden and the plants love it. 
Really hits the spot if you've got sandy soil.


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 11, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 11, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4331687


does quantity count? i only got the one....


----------



## dstroy (May 11, 2019)

Day 19 12/12

4 Cannaventure Tennessee kush 2 (alien kush x Tennessee hogs breath)


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2019)

dstroy said:


> 4 Cannaventure Tennessee kush 2


They look very happy.


----------



## SSGrower (May 11, 2019)

Did you hear that?
 
....uuunnzziiipp.........thump.


----------



## ANC (May 12, 2019)

https://www.upi.com/Health_News/2019/05/11/Medical-marijuana-may-help-children-with-autism/4601557582790/

Medical marijuana extracts appear to help children with autism, reducing their disruptive behavior while improving their social responsiveness, a new placebo controlled clinical trial reports. The children treated with marijuana showed 50% improvement on a scale that tracks core autism symptoms.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 12, 2019)

I don't usually post pics, but I'm fucking loving this raised bed. 4.5sq tent, 1000w hps, 200 gal recycled soil bed. 12 plants: a couple Jack herers (the tall fuckers in the middle, those are 12"+ colas),, Durban poison, Chemdawg, couple LSD, Green crack, green dragon and a blue crack cross I accidentally made(green crack X blueberry). About a pound? Lol, easy!


----------



## lokie (May 12, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I don't usually post pics, but I'm fucking loving this raised bed. 4.5sq tent, 1000w hps, 200 gal recycled soil bed. 12 plants: a couple Jack herers (the tall fuckers in the middle, those are 12"+ colas),, Durban poison, Chemdawg, couple LSD, Green crack, green dragon and a blue crack cross I accidentally made(green crack X blueberry). About a pound? Lol, easy!
> View attachment 4332227


abouta pound and some shake to boot.


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2019)

I've been in trim hell. I was given a day pass for Mother's Day. I also finished all the 1/2 seeded Pre-98 Bubba Kush very late yesterday. I had feminized them and for some odd reason only the bottom 1/2 of the plant was seeded on all of them and I grew it in a SOG. I'm killing the clones of this pheno. 

I have a gigantic Bodhi Snow Temple Lotus I start chopping tomorrow, no seeds! It should go faster but it's huge. Then following that up in the next week I begin chopping my pheno hunt and see if I have any keepers. I also need to drop some seeds.

I'm exhausted.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> abouta pound and some shake to boot.


Fucking shake. I used to have a buddy that extracted for me and he'd keep a little. Since he got a job he just buys vape cartridges, so it's building up. I'm seriously thinking of composting most of it just cause I don't want to deal with it. How times change.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2019)

That is fucking debatable.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 12, 2019)

If you're the normal one in a group of abnormal people, doesn't that make you the abnormal one?


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2019)

I hope I never loose the sense of accomplishment when I get cuts to root. I haven't done it that many times but I think I must be doing something right.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2019)




----------



## raratt (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Oh goodie, an impromptu grill master.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh goodie, an impromptu grill master.


Give the bear a beer.


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2019)

Quick dried a sample from the current crop. 
 
Now I'm gorilla wrecked...


----------



## Eboogiegee82 (May 14, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Lmfao


Is this the guy from SCARY MOVIE 1 nd 2 that was in the wheelchair


----------



## ANC (May 15, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4333755 View attachment 4333747


Very nice, they could have been at home in the Beautiful thread too!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


That would have been right at home in the Beautiful thread.


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Oh the poor dears. They are losing their jobs wholesale because Neptune's bureaucrats are moving to the paperless nautilus.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh the poor dears. They are losing their jobs wholesale because Neptune's bureaucrats are moving to the paperless nautilus.


Budget constraints abound


----------



## outliergenetix (May 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


nice pompadour for an octopuss.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 16, 2019)

I've got plenty shells never seen a living one though


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> I've got plenty shells never seen a living one though


The living ones are pelagic - they like warm deep-sea surface waters.


----------



## ANC (May 16, 2019)

yeah, our coasts aren't really warm, maybe the east coast is a bit more tolerable, but I've even collected some shells here. That being said I have collected the odd shell way off from its natural distribution.

I like the word pelagic... it is used in my favourite Frank Black song, The Swimmer.


----------



## lokie (May 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That would have been right at home in the Beautiful thread.


That would be a scrumptious snack.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> That would be a scrumptious snack.


You're right - she's cute & is not adverse to putting new things in her mouth.


----------



## ANC (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Karma is a bitch.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Karma is a bitch.


Lol





SH420


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2019)

Napali Pink on left, Strawberry Cheesecake on right.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2019)

lokie said:


> That would be a scrumptious snack.


You'd want more in about 15 minutes.


----------



## lokie (May 17, 2019)

I'm quite sure not all share the same sentiment.


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2019)

In defence of the girl eating octopus, it is one of the best things you will ever eat, I do prefer mine fried first though.


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> In defence of the girl eating octopus, it is one of the best things you will ever eat, I do prefer mine fried first though.


I had some spicy octopus at a Korean BBQ coupla weeks ago. It was disappointing, bland and fishy.

I feel quite guilty eating something that smart and finding it to be meh.


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2019)

Good octopus is so delicate yet tasty.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2019)

fried calamari with a tomato dipping sauce or even a maranara ............yum


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2019)

On Guam octopus or chicken is made in kelaguen, it is technically raw but the acid in the lemon juice "cooks" it. My buddy caught an octopus when diving and made it that way. I think it works better with chicken though, it was very tough.


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> fried calamari with a tomato dipping sauce or even a maranara ............yum


nah, octopus puts calamari to shame.
It should only be fried for a very short period or it will become tough. the tentacles are soooo good.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> nah, octopus puts calamari to shame.
> It should only be fried for a very short period or it will become tough. the tentacles are soooo good.


i've never had octopus, only calamari at this point, guess i need to find a place and try it....hmmmm


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2019)

It is so simple, you could deep fry it yourself if you found some fresh octopus, the stuff you find in the shops are usualy questionable.
My dad used to fry them over the coals in a pot of oil.


----------



## SSGrower (May 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> It is so simple, you could deep fry it yourself if you found some fresh octopus, the stuff you find in the shops are usualy questionable.
> My dad used to fry them over the coals in a pot of oil.


If has to get on an airplane for me to eat it, its probably not gonna happen.


----------



## dstroy (May 17, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> If has to get on an airplane for me to eat it, its probably not gonna happen.


Unless you catch a rare mountain octopus.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Unless you catch a rare mountain octopus.


They're in the same isle as the Rocky mtn Oysters.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Unless you catch a rare mountain octopus.


such a majestic beast


----------



## dstroy (May 18, 2019)

Cannaventure Las Vegas triangle kush, day 11 12/12

This one is special


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> such a majestic beast


That has a Franzetta'isque form.
Cool




Needs more suckers.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2019)

OMG this is hilarious!


----------



## DustyDuke (May 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> OMG this is hilarious!


Hahahahaha hahahahaha that’s the funniest shit I’ve seen all week hahahahaha 
O shit that was good. I laughed so hard the horse thinks I’m crazy and won’t let me take his blanket off


----------



## Bareback (May 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> OMG this is hilarious!



Well I can tell you one thing for sure that fucker ain't in Al today, it's over ninety degrees and over 90% humidity, and that fucker has got long sleeves..... ain't no fucking way.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 18, 2019)

Gorilla glue
Tangi


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Gorilla glueView attachment 4335577
> Tangi
> View attachment 4335582
> View attachment 4335584


Sigh, I miss the pheno I had of GG#4. I need to keep popping seeds. I have 2 potential candidates from the most recent grow so maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That has a Franzetta'isque form.
> Cool
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I scroll past this it's "Franzia wat"


----------



## dstroy (May 19, 2019)

Cannaventure Tennessee kush 2

Day 27 12/12

 



I’ve been busy working on my replacement controller code, probably about 40% done. I keep getting caught up in generalities and my inexperience isn’t lending me any speed. I’ve got the math right, now I just need to tell the machine how to repeat the process reliably. I wish that I had started coding sooner, it’s a lot of fun.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 20, 2019)

Moby Dick it was a free seed, not sure how it will smoke never tried it. I’ve only given it a light lst didn’t have room to grow it out, it would of with ease. I might give it a light defol


----------



## SSGrower (May 20, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Cannaventure Tennessee kush 2
> 
> Day 27 12/12
> 
> ...


Curious how or if you are priortizing actions? When leaf temp rises what do you do? Increase ventilation, co2, or nozzel spray time? Or decraese light intensity. Or?


----------



## dstroy (May 20, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Curious how or if you are priortizing actions? When leaf temp rises what do you do? Increase ventilation, co2, or nozzel spray time? Or decraese light intensity. Or?


That depends™

It tries to do easy things first

Target a VPD, and prefer user selected environmental variables.

1. extraction speed and duration
2. adjust feed times
3. adjust light intensity
4. suggest raising lights

The harder things involve analytics.

I'll have access to:
relative humidity (veg, flower, drying closet, ambient)
temperature(veg, flower, drying closet, ambient, cloner, moms, reservoir temperature)
leaf temperature, to calculate leaf vpd
CO2 (veg, flower, ambient)
EC 2 sources
pH 2 sources
water flow into the system (direct daily water usage, also accounts for evap waste)
exactly how much (in ml) pH up, down, and fert concentrate gets used (for addbacks)

-----MAYBE turgor pressure, but the sensor is very expensive (and delicate!). I don't know what further optimizations it would yield.

Energy usage (a better idea, I'm off by about $20 every month with what I do now)

demarcation of the log database from key points in the growth cycle, user definable, (ie, started veg, noticed 2" of growth on this day) so you can analyze all that data and get a better idea on what and when you need to do things.

I'll get suggestions on how to tune algorithms from the data.

But yeah, the real idea is to have a _very_ linear environment, and the controller just helps you balance everything out. To make your job easy. 


I don't have to think about shit. I scrub it out and fill it up when it needs it, just do normal maintenance like change filters and whatnot. 


It's easy to use, I made it like that on purpose. Once it is setup properly the controller should not have to be touched.

Ideally, it will be able to guess what the best settings should be. I just need to watch my algorithm over a long period of time to make sure it doesn't do anything wacky.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Every time I scroll past this it's "Franzia wat"


----------



## BudmanTX (May 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>



pretty much......


----------



## BudmanTX (May 22, 2019)

guess while i'm here........experiment going pretty good...

 
she's still packing it on......


----------



## DustyDuke (May 22, 2019)

Here is some red poison great colour weird looking buds starting to form. The autos were fun to try mainly because seeds were free lol. I will be back to old school seeds.
There’s no school like the old school and I’m the head master, at least that’s what my T-shirt says. 
Red poison


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2019)

Hmm... seems like a waste to use this for butter. 
 
Might have to cure it a little & see how it rolls...


----------



## ANC (May 22, 2019)

That tastes just like flowers in a dry herb vape.
I vaped all of my sugar trim this last round.


----------



## ANC (May 23, 2019)

1 month left


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2019)

Flushing now. Got a bunch of Amber Trichomes on the top bud and the final swell is shooting out now. Last nute feed yesterday pulled 1100 PPMs from its drainage. water Flush today down to 400 PPMs from the drain. I def had problems as you can tell by the burn tips and phosphorus def. but got it handled and she bounced back on track. Now hoping, with a really good slow dry , she will be tasty and Smooth. Grown in just 10 weeks 12/12 from seed under 100 watt LED.
I found a Brown Recluse Spider in her tent yesterday.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (May 23, 2019)

This was my first attempt at an indoor in over 10 years, nothern lights (I do an outdoor grow every year). I don’t know how the poor thing survived, I f’d the ph and f’d the nutes. It took like 4 and a bit months to get probably 4 oz (all my fault) but ended looking half decent. I thought that it would be a breeze, I pretty much forgot everything from last time I did an indoor grow.
The gg4 was better and finished earlier anyone has tried the gg5 let me know there thoughts on it. 
I am growing some black sugar, og cookies, nothern soul and an Aussie hybrid called yantra there just seedlings atm. I’ll take some cuttings, if I see some quality genetics I’ll keep some for a mother plant. I’ve never tried these strains, if anyone has let me know they are all of Seedsman.
Still have some tangi, moby dick and some green/ red poison finishing in the next few weeks
Anyways here’s a nothern lights bud I just wet trimmed. Normally don’t but got lazy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> This was my first attempt at an indoor in over 10 years, nothern lights (I do an outdoor grow every year). I don’t know how the poor thing survived, I f’d the ph and f’d the nutes. It took like 4 and a bit months to get probably 4 oz (all my fault) but ended looking half decent. I thought that it would be a breeze, I pretty much forgot everything from last time I did an indoor grow.
> The gg4 was better and finished earlier anyone has tried the gg5 let me know there thoughts on it.
> I am growing some black sugar, og cookies, nothern soul and an Aussie hybrid called yantra there just seedlings atm. I’ll take some cuttings, if I see some quality genetics I’ll keep some for a mother plant. I’ve never tried these strains, if anyone has let me know they are all of Seedsman.
> Still have some tangi, moby dick and some green/ red poison finishing in the next few weeks
> Anyways here’s a nothern lights bud I just wet trimmed. Normally don’t but got lazyView attachment 4338529


Nice work! Way to go sticking through the rough patch and finishing off strong. Similar situation I had as not grown for a few years and forgot a lot of stuff. Now I’m sure your prepared for a smoother go next round . Good luck!


----------



## dangledo (May 24, 2019)

Happy Friday fuckers


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2019)

35 days 12/12/


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2019)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 4338717
> 
> Happy Friday fuckers


Happy Friday to you as well! Looking mighty frosty there. Picture perfect. It really doesn’t get much better looking then that. Nice yellow ochre pistils and dark purple leaves to highlight your bursting sugar Trichomes. She is a centerfold, an absolute super model!! Very deserving of a High Times Centerfold model contract!! What is that strain? She’s incredible!!


ANC said:


> View attachment 4338832
> 35 days 12/12/


Those upper fan leaves are gigantic! It must be sativa !! What is it? It’s incredible!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 24, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 24, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4339065


When did @doublejj get cats?


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4338832
> 35 days 12/12/


I hope my Strawberry Cheesecake fills out like those.


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2019)

lokie said:


> When did @doublejj get cats?


They keep the dog limber chasing them, he has to replace the slow ones though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2019)




----------



## dangledo (May 25, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Happy Friday to you as well! Looking mighty frosty there. Picture perfect. It really doesn’t get much better looking then that. Nice yellow ochre pistils and dark purple leaves to highlight your bursting sugar Trichomes. She is a centerfold, an absolute super model!! Very deserving of a High Times Centerfold model contract!! What is that strain? She’s incredible!!


Thanks! It's slymeball by @Dr.D81 that one is the slymer cut, aka golden ticket pheno of Chernobyl. mind numbing, tasty smoke it is! Needs higher temps to really fill out, but the cold winter temp brought out the colors.


----------



## dangledo (May 25, 2019)

Goofy grape pheno hunt. 12 from seed hempy

 

fruity mimosa smell to her


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Goofy grape pheno hunt. 12 from seed hempy
> 
> View attachment 4339505 View attachment 4339506
> 
> fruity mimosa smell to her


Colorful, I like it.


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4339065


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2019)

Spin her around studying her growth and she is still popping. 3 days in a row straight water. My run off all 3 days is approximately 300 steady. What does that say? Flushing is an art because you have to know when to start. One more feed? I don’t know.


----------



## lokie (May 27, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Spin her around studying her growth and she is still popping. 3 days in a row straight water. My run off all 3 days is approximately 300 steady. What does that say? Flushing is an art because you have to know when to start. One more feed? I don’t know.
> View attachment 4340660


 

This is a clean look. 

At what stage do you defoliate to this level?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4340663
> 
> This is a clean look.
> 
> At what stage do you defoliate to this level?


I never defoliate her. It’s her all natural structure. Lean and clean.


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I never defoliate her. It’s her all natural structure. Lean and clean.


A magnificent pheno - pre-trimmed weed


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2019)

critical peyote from Barney's farm 
critical orange punch from Dutch Passion  
the state of the Union... 
i stay busy


----------



## DustyDuke (May 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> critical peyote from Barney's farmView attachment 4341437 View attachment 4341438
> critical orange punch from Dutch Passion View attachment 4341439 View attachment 4341440
> the state of the Union... View attachment 4341443
> i stay busy


Very nice mate


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> critical peyote from Barney's farmView attachment 4341437 View attachment 4341438
> critical orange punch from Dutch Passion View attachment 4341439 View attachment 4341440
> the state of the Union... View attachment 4341443
> i stay busy


Trichomes all the way down the fan leaves. Very very nice!! Very tasty looking!


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2019)

For our friends to the north, 22 min long but good.


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2019)

Finally tweaked the color balance on my camera to where it looks correct under the CMH lights, still working on getting the exposure dialed in.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2019)

This is the first time I used an LED light. First time growing this Dinafem Blue Cheese. First time with this soil. It’s been 4 days straight water . She needs to be fed every day. And every day her PPMs decrease about 10 PPMs. She is very happy and keeps shooting more pistils out. This is nerve wrackingly exciting. It’s like do I feed nutes to make her bigger or just keep feeding water?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 29, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4341938 This is the first time I used an LED light. First time growing this Dinafem Blue Cheese. First time with this soil. It’s been 4 days straight water . She needs to be fed every day. And every day her PPMs decrease about 10 PPMs. She is very happy and keeps shooting more pistils out. This is nerve wrackingly exciting. It’s like do I feed nutes to make her bigger or just keep feeding water?
> View attachment 4341937


How far along is it? With the pistils changing I'm guessing week 6ish? It's probably gonna be hitting its final swell soon. I'd probably run just water from here on out, the tips look like it got plenty of food.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 30, 2019)

Here’s a gg4 bud just checked the drying rack not far from been done. I’ll start the cure soon, I wont cure it all I like smoking bud just after drying them. Probably because that’s how I did it when I was a kid and buried the weed to cure it old school. Also to hide it from older kids and parents lol. Anyways nice looking buds compared to my northern lights a lot denser and still stinks hasn’t lost any smell yet


----------



## Aeroknow (May 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Finally tweaked the color balance on my camera to where it looks correct under the CMH lights, still working on getting the exposure dialed in.View attachment 4341818 View attachment 4341819 View attachment 4341820 View attachment 4341821


Nice! Looking good dude.
Next time put those stakes right in between the inside of pot and the soil, they wedge in between nicely like that. It will let the plants open up a little more 

Did you wrap some twistie on them like i had mentioned also? I do it all at 2.5 weeks in. Stake. Twistie. Clean up the bottoms. Then all you have to do is water the rest of their lives and not worry about branches flopping around and plants falling over when they get heavy.

Your plants are on track to putting out lots of quality smoke, i’m proud

I’ll give some updates on those 2 cuts you gave me under the sun a little later in the season.


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice! Looking good dude.
> Next time put those stakes right in between the inside of pot and the soil, they wedge in between nicely like that. It will let the plants open up a little more
> 
> Did you wrap some twistie on them like i had mentioned also? I do it all at 2.5 weeks in. Stake. Twistie. Clean up the bottoms. Then all you have to do is water the rest of their lives and not worry about branches flopping around and plants falling over when they get heavy.
> ...


I used garden twine and went around the outside of the plants tied to the stakes to hold the branches up. The Napali Pink was really spreading due to the weight. The Strawberry Scake probably should have been topped again in order to get more bud sites, but the ones that are there are nice.


----------



## Indacouch (May 30, 2019)

(Tap tap tap)

Is this thing on ((whistle))

Check check .....


COCK & BALLS!!!!



((Hello))




Edit- PENISSSSSSS!!!


----------



## Indacouch (May 30, 2019)

Well I adopted two new kids.....ones name is Harley and the other is Honda. Very sweet attitudes and they have yet to talk back to me. Momma was shocked, mostly because I was only suppose to bring one home. I guess I just couldn't see them separated like that. However!. She said she is going to kill me if I don't adopt a brand new mini van very soon. I'll be on here more when my single tomato plant starts begging for more water. Hope everyone is well on here and I miss you guys. Business is booming and I've just been busy. I'm actually taking a shit now. 



PENIS !!!!


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Harley and the other is Honda


Watch them closely, those two usually don't get along.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Watch them closely, those two usually don't get along.


oh they get along.....





just kicking and screaming along the way


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Watch them closely, those two usually don't get along.


Worse ... now he'll have to stock chewies in SAE and metric


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Worse ... now he'll have to stock chewies in SAE and metric


Could be worse, Whitworth...


----------



## Grandpapy (May 30, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Well I adopted two new kids.....ones name is Harley and the other is Honda. Very sweet attitudes and they have yet to talk back to me. Momma was shocked, mostly because I was only suppose to bring one home. I guess I just couldn't see them separated like that. However!. She said she is going to kill me if I don't adopt a brand new mini van very soon. I'll be on here more when my single tomato plant starts begging for more water. Hope everyone is well on here and I miss you guys. Business is booming and I've just been busy. I'm actually taking a shit now.
> 
> 
> 
> PENIS !!!!


You should shit more.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Could be worse, Whitworth...


Thank god he didn't call one Rover


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2019)

welp she's fatten up, the smell is awesome......think another week....time will tell...oh this is just the centers of the branch.....
 
the 2 new kids on the block

 

gifted in the front, my stash in the back, they're sitting outside for the time being. Mrs Budman picked 2 out of the gifted ones, one was to scrawny so we pulled it, and kept this one......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> How far along is it? With the pistils changing I'm guessing week 6ish? It's probably gonna be hitting its final swell soon. I'd probably run just water from here on out, the tips look like it got plenty of food.


This is week 11 total . 12/12 from seed. I did overfeed nutes to her over a month ago and was able to recover. She is finishing slow. Painfully slow. There are Amber Trichomes on her top cola. I am contemplating chopping the top cola and placing it in a vase in the tent to finish it off as quickly as possible. I’m getting a Timber Light model 3VL next grow. Thanks and have a nice weekend.


----------



## Indacouch (May 31, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> You should shit more.


Love you too GP


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This is week 11 total . 12/12 from seed. I did overfeed nutes to her over a month ago and was able to recover. She is finishing slow. Painfully slow. There are Amber Trichomes on her top cola. I am contemplating chopping the top cola and placing it in a vase in the tent to finish it off as quickly as possible. I’m getting a Timber Light model 3VL next grow. Thanks and have a nice weekend.


They look like nice lights.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 31, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This is week 11 total . 12/12 from seed. I did overfeed nutes to her over a month ago and was able to recover. She is finishing slow. Painfully slow. There are Amber Trichomes on her top cola. I am contemplating chopping the top cola and placing it in a vase in the tent to finish it off as quickly as possible. I’m getting a Timber Light model 3VL next grow. Thanks and have a nice weekend.


The first month or so of 12/12 is usually veg, so I'm pretty close on the 6ish week of flower. Dinafem says 50-55 days, another week or 2, depending on when she started throwing pistils


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2019)

https://www.benjerry.com/whats-new/2019/05/cbd-statement


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> They look like nice lights.


What kind of light do have?


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What kind of light do have?
> View attachment 4343142


Fluorescent, Metal Halide and HPS


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Fluorescent, Metal Halide and HPS


Me too, which reminds me I need to pick up lamps before next cycle as some of mine are several years old & no doubt losing efficiency.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Me too, which reminds me I need to pick up lamps before next cycle as some of mine are several years old & no doubt losing efficiency.


 OMG! You don't change bulbs every 6 months?  





 I swapped my flower bulbs 2 cycles ago after 3.5 years just because I thought they might be fading and I didn't see any improvement. So I said F it and I'm running the new ones until they burn out then I'm putting the old ones back in. I figure if I can get another 2-3 years it'll give me time to get some LEDs to replace them.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> OMG! You don't change bulbs every 6 months?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Pretty much where I am. I'd really like to try some of the new sexy but I can't justify the cost when my bulbs are still working fine. I'm still considering getting one big one for my large flower room and only running my HPS during the winter when I need the heat but I'm lazy and other things seems to break first.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 1, 2019)

I think these bubs are at least 3-5 years old & tbh I'm still blinded by two 600's.
Ok, you convinced me - till they die!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think these bubs are at least 3-5 years old & tbh I'm still blinded by two 600's.
> Ok, you convinced me - till they die!


If they still produce pot that gets you high, what more could you ask for?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 2, 2019)

Red poison 
 
Moby Dick
 
Here’s the next plants I’ll start flowering as soon as the autos are done probably 5 weeks away. Hopefully I can get some size out of them trained them after this photo hopefully have some new growth.


----------



## dangledo (Jun 2, 2019)

I swear solar Max was the best hps bulb I've run. Like 30 bucks and rock solid frosty girls. Horti may have juiced a bit more frost but nothing to justify 70+$ difference.

My last 400watt hps run/ first 315 lec run. 2014


----------



## lokie (Jun 2, 2019)

It has become common knowledge that my eldest grandson, A, is a creative thinker.

Last night during a power smoke session, family style, he offered this little gem.

A new comer to our extended dysfunctional family, M, asked if A could get some weed.

M says he wants weed asap, he needed weed and wanted it now.
A asked for his cell # and told M to wait for a call.

A goes to an online gay site and posts "Interested in male. Must have WEED" and leaves M's contact info. The hilarity ensued.

30 or more calls were received. "What ya lookin for" was a common call. 
Some "I'll suck yours" and "You do me" were also expected. All having weed as the common link.

All but the last call hung up when they were told there was no interest in dick stuff just the weed.

They were able make a purchase so the sales pitch worked.







The next weed connoisseur to post here in TnT asking to find weed may get a proven technique offered for their consideration.

I did not ask how he came up with the idea nor if he had tried that before. That's none of my business. lol

I'm glad the he felt like sharing that tale with US.

I win TnT post of the day!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2019)

lokie said:


> It has become common knowledge that my eldest grandson, A, is a creative thinker.
> 
> Last night during a power smoke session, family style, he offered this little gem.
> 
> ...


Bet that method would move maltipoos, too.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 2, 2019)

Anyone ever notice a balloon knot looks like a butthole?


Or a hot dog end is a perfect casting of a butthole? 

Hmmmmm


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 2, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Anyone ever notice a balloon knot looks like a butthole?
> 
> 
> Or a hot dog end is a perfect casting of a butthole?
> ...


How many have you tatted?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Anyone ever notice a balloon knot looks like a butthole?
> 
> 
> Or a hot dog end is a perfect casting of a butthole?
> ...


 My kid sister and I noticed #1 at an early age. We never got tired of the farting sound that a flying balloon made, either. It was the perfect visual/acoustic pairing.


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Or a hot dog end is a perfect casting of a butthole?


The mechanical sphincter they use to pinch off the hot dog's is a work of art.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 2, 2019)

Might have to try this one today! 





https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/bacon-wrapped-corn/


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Might have to try this one today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has bacon, what could go wrong?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> The mechanical sphincter they use to pinch off the hot dog's is a work of art.


a question I never pondered before


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> If they still produce pot that gets you high, what more could you ask for?


You win the internet understatement of the day.
Ever since I "Found" those GG#4 seeds I've had friends dropping like flies. : )

I tell them it's potent & then call them a cab.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> The mechanical sphincter they use to pinch off the hot dog's is a work of art.


I ain't googling that - no way!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I ain't googling that - no way!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


Nope, not gonna do it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nope, not gonna do it.


No prob; I took one for the team and looked. 

It's mostly medical-looking diagrams of the male urogenital system. And the rest is dick. hashtagMeh


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> No prob; I took one for the team and looked.
> 
> It's mostly medical-looking diagrams of the male urogenital system. And the rest is dick. hashtagMeh


*human *male urogenital system


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> *human *male urogenital system


Glad you cleared that up


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Glad you cleared that up


LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 2, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Glad you cleared that up


Y'all ain't right.


----------



## lokie (Jun 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> No prob; I took one for the team and looked.
> 
> It's mostly medical-looking diagrams of the male urogenital system. And the rest is dick. hashtagMeh


Agreed. most any variation of the full sentence returns rather mundane content.
"The mechanical sphincter they use to pinch off the hot dog's is a work of art."

I did have higher hopes with just "mechanical sphincter art" butt that was not inspiring either, "sphincter art" was also disappointing.

This I found interesting.





I'm anal about details. I would want to know if the procedure started in a clockwise or
counter clockwise direction.

This foray into the bowels of the Internet has given me cramps.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

The mechanical sphincter was actually digitized and adapted to use in UAV's. With no pilot on board there was a need for real time data on the threat environment. It measures the "Pucker Factor" perceived by the aircraft.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

lokie said:


> Agreed. most any variation of the full sentence returns rather mundane content.
> "The mechanical sphincter they use to pinch off the hot dog's is a work of art."
> 
> I did have higher hopes with just "mechanical sphincter art" butt that was not inspiring either, "sphincter art" was also disappointing.
> ...


EMG Anal sphincter enervation study. It's clockwise and it doesn't matter except for standardization for interpretation of ensuing data.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Might have to try this one today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're good, also sprinkle a little chilli powder on that for that extra notch of taste


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> they're good, also sprinkle a little chilli powder on that for that extra notch of taste


 Preferably one of these and use some mayo to hold it on and finish it with a light sprinkle of Cotija


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Preferably one of these and use some mayo to hold it on and finish it with a light sprinkle of Cotija


wouldn't think you would need mayo with bacon, i would think the bacon grease would suffice.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> wouldn't think you would need mayo with bacon, i would think the bacon grease would suffice.


You don't put Mayo on your BLT? Hmmmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You don't put Mayo on your BLT? Hmmmmm


BLT's are mustard or spicy mustard for me


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Preferably one of these and use some mayo to hold it on and finish it with a light sprinkle of Cotija


How Mexican are you? Lol. I lived in Mexico for 3+ years after high school... think that was my first experience with corn slathered with mayo, cheese and spices. I was mad at my mom for not showing me this a long time ago. 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You don't put Mayo on your BLT? Hmmmmm





BudmanTX said:


> BLT's are mustard or spicy mustard for me


Miracle whip for me - love the "tang" LOL


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Miracle whip for me - love the "tang" LOL




SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> How Mexican are you? Lol. I lived in Mexico for 3+ years after high school... think that was my first experience with corn slathered with mayo, cheese and spices. I was mad at my mom for not showing me this a long time ago.
> 
> SH420


I grew up in the land of elote man.
https://www.yelp.com/biz/corn-man-los-angeles-3

I don't think drunk food gets any better! (best washed down with cerveza)


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Miracle whip for me - love the "tang" LOL


Ok now that's just sad! You're from the deep south, right?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I grew up in the land of elote man.
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/corn-man-los-angeles-3
> 
> I don't think drunk food gets any better! (best washed down with cerveza)
> ...


I hate you right now. That stand looks insane! Wow!! Looks fkng awesome!! Mmmm need to grill up some corn...

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I hate you right now. That stand looks insane! Wow!! Looks fkng awesome!! Mmmm need to grill up some corn...
> 
> SH420


Yeah and it's the actual mexican corn not american sweet corn, damn it now I'm calculating the drive to east LA ha ha!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah and it's the actual mexican corn not american sweet corn, damn it now I'm calculating the drive to east LA ha ha!!


To make myself feel better, a few tri tips I cooked up last night 
 

Eating some leftovers now 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> To make myself feel better, a few tri tips I cooked up last night
> View attachment 4344787
> 
> Eating some leftovers now
> ...


Damn those look good! What is it about latino men, fire and beer? The women would be in the kitchen and the guys would be out back around a fire with beer, grilling something on a stick, ahh sweet summer nights of my youth. You know where the kids hung out.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


Your dinner reservation to the Continental has been, by thine own hand, revoked.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Your dinner reservation to the Continental has been, by thine own hand, revoked.
> 
> View attachment 4344802


I'm not sure if I should be happy or happy? Lol. Can I at least show up for the weed and drinks?

You edited it to make me puke on myself, didn't you? 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm not sure if I should be happy or happy? Lol. Can I at least show up for the weed and drinks?
> 
> *You edited it to make me puke on myself, didn't you? *
> 
> SH420


Of course - I'll have a Gin and tonic (with lime of course) and a fresh bowl on the bar for your arrival.

Me, edit for self gratification? Forbid the thought!


----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2019)

Day 46 frost


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You don't put Mayo on your BLT? Hmmmmm


On the outside. Same for grilled PB. Substitute for eggs in pancakes. Ill go as far to call it a wonder food.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 4, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Miracle whip for me - love the "tang" LOL


Blasphemy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2019)

Not bad....getting there....i swear this one tomato has been the longest one i've even had.....sheeesh......me and my experiments.....decided to ck on things and see they are progressing..... 
still got some cleaning to do to her, but she's getting there


----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Substitute for eggs in pancakes


good mayo is made from eggs


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4345845
> good mayo is made from eggs


I really like the photo, but there's no such thing as good mayo. (that overcomes the 2nd grade trauma of a lunch box left on the handlebars of a bike in the hot Texas sun)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I really like the photo, but there's no such thing as good mayo. (that overcomes the 2nd grade trauma of a lunch box left on
> the handlebars of a bike in the hot Texas sun)


I was halibut fishing once & the guy that was with me was using "seasoned" belly strips from salmon. I got a good hit & quickly put my sandwich down right in a puddle of that salmon slime (unbeknownst to me). Collected a nice "butt", picked up said sandwich & polished it off - for the rest of the day had full on gastronomic warfare raging in me.


----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2019)

I've seen halibut fishing... seems like a dangerous catch.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4345845
> good mayo is made from eggs


Homemade mayo is the bomb. And I've come to the conclusion over my life, the yellower the mayo, the better it's gonna taste. More yolk maybe?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 7, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Homemade mayo is the bomb. And I've come to the conclusion over my life, the yellower the mayo, the better it's gonna taste. More yolk maybe?


Duck?
I've had a few mayo's from deli's that's not bad, but really should try making my own.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> I've seen halibut fishing... seems like a dangerous catch.


Alaskans will do it for the sheer halibut


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Duck?
> I've had a few mayo's from deli's that's not bad, but really should try making my own.


It's pretty easy. Years ago I always made my own bread and mayo. But I preferred Best Foods.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 7, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Duck?
> I've had a few mayo's from deli's that's not bad, but really should try making my own.


What about duck?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What about duck?


Quack


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Homemade mayo is the bomb. And I've come to the conclusion over my life, the yellower the mayo, the better it's gonna taste. More yolk maybe?


I really like my homemade mayo. My family don't.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 7, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What about duck?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What about duck?


We could grow those indo' dro ducks ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I really like my homemade mayo. My family don't.


I've been considering making some using rendered bacon fat but meh to hot, to much work and I like Best Foods.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I've been considering making some using rendered bacon fat but meh to hot, to much work and I like Best Foods.


Is there anything bacon doesn't make better? Bacyo? Maycon? Best foods as in Walmart brand?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Is there anything bacon doesn't make better? Bacyo? Maycon? Best foods as in Walmart brand?


----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4346399


When we were in Zambia, the place we stayed in had to bring in eggs from outside as their chicken laid eggs with a white yolk, and it freaks out the tourists..
I remember they made this peanut bread,it tasted like it had peanut butter on, but it was just the bread itself. ANd the rocks were gemstones like malachite... really cool place

It is called the Gorge, was featured on one of these game shows. I think it is that one where people travel from place to place...


----------



## dangledo (Jun 7, 2019)

Roast some jalapenos

Peel skins

Remove seeds

Puree and mix into your Mayo

Add paprika

You're welcome


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Roast some jalapenos
> 
> Peel skins
> 
> ...


This is a bacon thread now


----------



## dangledo (Jun 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> This is a bacon thread now


Snap..... Bacon jalapeno mayo. 

The man has spoken


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Snap..... Bacon jalapeno mayo.
> 
> The man has spoken


I'd switch those jalapenos for some serranos and mmmm


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I really like my homemade mayo. My family don't.


This mayo is gold change flavours if you want a 15 second mayo this is it

Edit forgot link lol
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10158996661145542&id=181512135541&refsrc=http://www.google.com.au/&_rdr


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Alaskans will do it for the sheer halibut


Because we're not shellfish.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 7, 2019)

Potheads.


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jun 9, 2019)

raratt said:


>


He has High Hopes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 9, 2019)

raratt said:


>


I wonder if he has pockets big enough for a lighter?


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wonder if he has pockets big enough for a lighter?


He just waits for the kid with a magnifying glass.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wonder if he has pockets big enough for a lighter?


They probably have a cricket for that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> He just waits for the kid with a magnifying glass.


 ++ rep


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 10, 2019)

Last tangi I have left probably 3 weeks to go lightings shitty


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wonder if he has pockets big enough for a lighter?


keeps a fire ant handy


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2019)

raratt said:


>


"But SergeANT you sent me out for a roach, and I delivered sir!"


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2019)

Napali Pink ans Strawb Cheesecake, 37 days since flip.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Napali Pink ans Strawb Cheesecake, 37 days since flip.View attachment 4348322 View attachment 4348323


Nice I nearly ordered Strawberry Cheesecake the other. Got Space Gorilla from green point the price dropped and won me over lol. I must give it a go though I heard it’s some tasty weed.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 11, 2019)

Been doing some trimming, Red Poison got the chop. I’ve never grown purple weed it’s really nice look to at imo. Has a weird smell can’t put my finger on it. It’s like an earthy smell crossed with a fruit bowl that’s a bit out of date. (Glad the autos are nearly done free weed seeds but not my cup of tea)


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2019)

This is what the nursery says the parents are: Purple Panty Dropper x Forum Cut of GSC. It's just starting to turn darker on the leaves. The Napali will out produce it by a bunch, I think. I'll know how it is in a few weeks.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> This is what the nursery says the parents are: Purple Panty Dropper x Forum Cut of GSC. It's just starting to turn darker on the leaves. The Napali will out produce it by a bunch, I think. I'll know how it is in a few weeks.


It would be awesome to get cuts from a nursery legalised weed still seems like a fairytale lol one day.


----------



## Blue back (Jun 11, 2019)

Old Family Purple is on tap tonight


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It would be awesome to get cuts from a nursery legalised weed still seems like a fairytale lol one day.


They run $18 for babies, with all the taxes.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 11, 2019)

Years ago I used to get big bud cuttings of a backyard grower and paid $40 was good smoke otherwise all I had was bag seed. Wasn’t like today just jump on the net and order some quality beans. You had to no someone. Lucky for me the net came along.


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> paid $40


Been there, I was in So Cal in the 70's, stuff from everywhere.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## dstroy (Jun 14, 2019)

What it do?

Been busy at work. Lots to learn.


----------



## ANC (Jun 15, 2019)

You can never have enough yoyos, I buy 3 every time I visit the growshop


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> You can never have enough yoyos, I buy 3 every time I visit the growshop


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2019)

Strawberry Cheesecake is getting some nice color, won't be too long. The Nepali Pink didn't show any pink pistils, I'm OK with that, buds are filling out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2019)

tallest shoot is over 6 feet tall now


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Can travel faster than light, can't shoot in a straight line!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2019)

A coupla days ago, I had occasion to leave the house. While driving, I admired this one cloud that looked like a resting camel ... with a big duck's bill for a snoot. I was moved to remark "such a majestic beast".


----------



## dstroy (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 21, 2019)

Purple this bud is


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Purple this bud isView attachment 4353340
> View attachment 4353343
> View attachment 4353344


That answered my question about gloves that could stand up to masonry, thanks!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That answered my question about gloves that could stand up to masonry, thanks!


Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That answered my question about gloves that could stand up to masonry, thanks!





DustyDuke said:


> Lol


Thank God, I forgot you are a bricky.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## dstroy (Jun 22, 2019)

Cannaventure Tennessee kush 2
  

Getting there


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 23, 2019)

Here’s some of last nights work Tangi (I’ve moved them since the photo)

Here’s the next lot (tent needs a clean made a mess trimming). 
Cookies Og
Nothern Soul
Black Sugar x2
The 2 little ones are Green Crack and NYC Sour Diesel. I may set up a small veg tent and put them in if they’re still to small but I wasn’t going to train them. I’ll see how they go in the next 3 weeks


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2019)

Triple Nova bastards two weeks ago:
 

Here's what they look like now


----------



## dstroy (Jun 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Triple Nova bastards two weeks ago:
> View attachment 4354219
> 
> Here's what they look like nowView attachment 4354220


They grow up so fast


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2019)

dstroy said:


> They grow up so fast


I knew this was a stretchy strain, but holy fuck what have I done! 
Flipped em to 12/12 yesterday. 
I haven't grown in coco for a while and it's fun to see how fast they respond to changes in diet. This whole thing started as a seed germination experiment and the plants were so healthy I couldn't just toss em in the compost bin. 
Now I'm going semi-organic and they've liked everything so far -- even the stuff people told me to never use in coco...


----------



## dstroy (Jun 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I knew this was a stretchy strain, but holy fuck what have I done!
> Flipped em to 12/12 yesterday.
> I haven't grown in coco for a while and it's fun to see how fast they respond to changes in diet. This whole thing started as a seed germination experiment and the plants were so healthy I couldn't just toss em in the compost bin.
> Now I'm going semi-organic and they've liked everything so far -- even the stuff people told me to never use in coco...


You doing these outdoors?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2019)

dstroy said:


> You doing these outdoors?


They are indoors under a platinum P900 that a buddy gave me after upgrading his gear. 
I normally don't grow indoors during summer months because of heat issues, but this light only pulls a little over 500 watts and can make em sweat if it's too close.


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

Napali Pink and Straw Cheese getting close:


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 28, 2019)

I ended up with 11.6 oz of my 2 Tangi those bastards were stocky as F and are sticky as F to. I thought I was going to get 8. My mate told me I’d be lucky to get 4 oz a plants he has been growing for 12 years can’t get more the 4 oz a plant. He is to paranoid to get advice of sites like this though, he just sticks to asking the same bloke at the same shop the same shit. Yes I will rub it in his face. Second indoor grow btw in 10 years 
Switching to soil for my next grow (got the recipe for the soil of this site) the girls are a lot healthier then the tangi were at the same point in the soil, just a tiny bit of light burn. I brought a led to veg with, I am building a veg box this weekend so I can just flower in my tent constantly.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 28, 2019)

My wife made a salad last night, it was missing something. I quickly cooked bacon, egg, carmlised some onion, made some ground beef patties, two kinds of cheese and toasted some buns.
I saved that salads life, after laying bricks for 10 hrs goats cheese with pomegranate salad wasn’t going to hit the spot (still nice but more of a garnish or she is politely saying lose some weight you skinny bastard).


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 28, 2019)

Did wash it down with a bottle of Penfolds my wife got as gift for work she did on some horses


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Did wash it down with a bottle of Penfolds my wife got as gift for work she did on some horses


I remember reading (in the mid-90s!) that a complete vertical series (one bottle per vintage) of Penfolds Grange could be sold for house-buying money.

Our Safeway had 6 bottles of the '82 for like $30 bucks each. Sold 5 of them 15 years later for about $300 each. I opened one right away ... amazing wine. Just amazing. And I've tasted the bigs from France and Italy.


----------



## lokie (Jun 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I remember reading (in the mid-90s!) that a complete vertical series (one bottle per vintage) of Penfolds Grange could be sold for house-buying money.
> 
> Our Safeway had 6 bottles of the '82 for like $30 bucks each. Sold 5 of them 15 years later for about $300 each. I opened one right away ... amazing wine. Just amazing. And I've tasted the bigs from France and Italy.


Ever try Fussy Pussy?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I remember reading (in the mid-90s!) that a complete vertical series (one bottle per vintage) of Penfolds Grange could be sold for house-buying money.
> 
> Our Safeway had 6 bottles of the '82 for like $30 bucks each. Sold 5 of them 15 years later for about $300 each. I opened one right away ... amazing wine. Just amazing. And I've tasted the bigs from France and Italy.


Amazing stuff probably some of Australia’s finest, this was a 2015 $200 bottle the average stuff lol. The Borossa Valley produces fantastic wine some don’t get the recognition they deserve which I like (prices are better that way) was 
My Friends parents own a very high end restaurant and one night we went there for dinner. After a night of amazing food and wine everyone hadleft there were 6 of us talking the night away. My friends Father says to his wife go get a good bottle fro the cellar. I’m thinking we are in for a treat here, we were! She grabbed the wrong bottle it was a 95 grange omg. I was like holly fuck what is this, she brings out the bottle and the farther nearly has a stroke $2500 plus, it was rather amazing. Those bottle’s you brought would fetch probably $1000 today


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> Ever try Fussy Pussy?View attachment 4357232


Can't say I have ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## dstroy (Jun 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Napali Pink and Straw Cheese getting close:View attachment 4355802 View attachment 4355803 View attachment 4355804 View attachment 4355807


nice


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I remember reading (in the mid-90s!) that a complete vertical series (one bottle per vintage) of Penfolds Grange could be sold for house-buying money.
> 
> Our Safeway had 6 bottles of the '82 for like $30 bucks each. Sold 5 of them 15 years later for about $300 each. I opened one right away ... amazing wine. Just amazing. And I've tasted the bigs from France and Italy.


https://www.sokolin.com/2010-penfolds-grange-hermitage-66887-1-5-as?fee=8&fep=46850&msclkid=8ff5c5a246061f6b39d398b5cf03d80d&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Wine Shopping Campaign&utm_term=4575067885105541&utm_content=Brand - penfolds

Holy crap!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> https://www.sokolin.com/2010-penfolds-grange-hermitage-66887-1-5-as?fee=8&fep=46850&msclkid=8ff5c5a246061f6b39d398b5cf03d80d&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Wine Shopping Campaign&utm_term=4575067885105541&utm_content=Brand - penfolds
> 
> Holy crap!


Yeah, it is a very limited-edition that has become a "collector's grail" wine, sort of like Romanée-Conti and Vega-Sicilia "Unico".

Had two bottles of "Unico", forget the vintage, sold them.


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2019)

Hemp bricks.
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/biofiber-hemp-lime-lego-bricks-co2-negative-calgary-sustainability-1.5169542


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Hemp bricks.
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/biofiber-hemp-lime-lego-bricks-co2-negative-calgary-sustainability-1.5169542


They should call it Brickweed™


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> They should call it Brickweed™


Bet they weigh more than 2.2 pounds...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Hemp bricks.
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/biofiber-hemp-lime-lego-bricks-co2-negative-calgary-sustainability-1.5169542


----------



## doublejj (Jun 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Bet they weigh more than 2.2 pounds...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2019)

doublejj said:


>


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2019)

doublejj said:


>


Saw Tull in concert, there was a guy hawking programs outside yelling "Get your Jethrie Tull programs here!" Never saw the Commodores.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Hemp bricks.
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/biofiber-hemp-lime-lego-bricks-co2-negative-calgary-sustainability-1.5169542


Done a job we’re they sprayed pulped hemp on it was interesting


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## dstroy (Jul 2, 2019)

Tennessee kush #2

Tastes like coffee. It was a beautiful plant. Fun to grow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 3, 2019)

My girls are coming down on Saturday  Our second harvest since starting in October. Last harvest was 340 grams... I'm hoping for 420 grams this time and maybe 10 grams of bubble hash.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


LOL


----------



## lokie (Jul 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> My girls are coming down on Saturday  Our second harvest since starting in October. Last harvest was 340 grams... I'm hoping for 420 grams this time and maybe 10 grams of bubble hash.
> 
> View attachment 4359468 View attachment 4359469 View attachment 4359470


aboutapound.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2019)

Be careful out there...


----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 4, 2019)

Very pretty & solid looking.
+


----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Very pretty & solid looking.
> +


Thanks, they are solid, I know why I had to tie them up so much now, they have some weight to them.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> Thanks, they are solid, I know why I had to tie them up so much now, they have some weight to them.


So dude. As you know those were my veg bulbs, which work fine.
If you picked up some 3100 bulbs i guarantee will be even better next time.

I can’t wait to sample the smoke.


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> So dude. As you know those were my veg bulbs, which work fine.
> If you picked up some 3100 bulbs i guarantee will be even better next time.
> 
> I can’t wait to sample the smoke.


It doesn't smell like the description of these buds, they have more of a rosemary/pine smell than the strawberry in the description.


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> So dude. As you know those were my veg bulbs, which work fine.
> If you picked up some 3100 bulbs i guarantee will be even better next time.
> 
> I can’t wait to sample the smoke.


They are the 3100K bulbs, went back through messages to find when I looked them up.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> They are the 3100K bulbs, went back through messages to find when I looked them up.


I was thinking about the 4100 bulbs my bad.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4360266


Awesome colours mate looks tasty


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 6, 2019)

Pulled a couple of small buds out of the cure see how they go. It’s my first try of this plant smells a treat. Tangi btw
Cut some clones today did some defol, they were going to be low yielding so thought why not they are strong plants. I’ll hang on to the genetics for a bit. The clones are Badazz Cookies Og and Yantra, I think got the plant off a mate and it could be one of 4 strains but I’m pretty positive it’s that strain it has a unique lead structure.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2019)

critical peyote, got one seed of this in a contest, think i got a clone but i'm bad about labelling shit, so now i'm revegging this plant to make sure i get clones. not a huge yielder, but sooo fucking pretty, and just dipped in powdered sugar


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> critical peyote, got one seed of this in a contest, think i got a clone but i'm bad about labelling shit, so now i'm revegging this plant to make sure i get clones. not a huge yielder, but sooo fucking pretty, and just dipped in powdered sugarView attachment 4360893 View attachment 4360894


----------



## dstroy (Jul 7, 2019)

I recently got some genetics:

Peach Ringz
Chem#4
Grape Sorbet
Grape Ape (the real one this time!)
Wedding Cake
Banana Punch
Sundae Driver #19
Lemon Royale


I've got another pheno of LVTK up next and then I'm going for the Peach Ringz. THEN I want to find out if the Chem#4 I have is the real Chem#4.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 7, 2019)

LVTK I just cut down and another pheno going in today straight from the cloner.

   

The back half of the plant flopped over


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 7, 2019)

dstroy said:


> LVTK I just cut down and another pheno going in today straight from the cloner.
> 
> View attachment 4361483 View attachment 4361485 View attachment 4361487
> 
> The back half of the plant flopped overView attachment 4361489


One hell of a clean and serious set up, kudos.


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Chem#4.


I grew that, I'm not a fan of it, too much diesel and skunk smell for me. Different strokes I guess.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> One hell of a clean and serious set up, kudos.


Thank you, gotta keep it clean!


----------



## dstroy (Jul 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> I grew that, I'm not a fan of it, too much diesel and skunk smell for me. Different strokes I guess.


Sounds like what I smoked before I went into the military... exactly what I was looking for. 


Thanks for the info.


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm looking for one I used to smoke decades ago, I think it is made of unobtainium. I'll know as soon as I smell it, even the smell will give you munchies.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm looking for one I used to smoke decades ago, I think it is made of unobtainium. I'll know as soon as I smell it, even the smell will give you munchies.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 8, 2019)

I love a good diesel taste, I’ve got a week old NYC Sour Diesel vegging out plus a few more strains to keep her company


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2019)

Nepali Pink.


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2019)

I like diesel, cheese, and chocolate strains.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2019)

Strawberry Cheesecake, 5.3 oz +, one plant indoor.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 12, 2019)

Just did some training/torture earlier. Made a makeshift scrog out of some lattice and bamboo sticks, bit rough but it will do. I was going to do the whole tent but the other plants don’t really need it. Never done a scrog so I thought it may be the easiest way to practice.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Just did some training/torture earlier. Made a makeshift scrog out of some lattice and bamboo sticks, bit rough but it will do. I was going to do the whole tent but the other plants don’t really need it. Never done a scrog so I thought it may be the easiest way to practice.View attachment 4364098


You've got the right idea! 
Bamboo is very versatile. 
My only suggestion would be to use thin strips of duct tape under the cable ties. Gives it grip so they don't slide.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You've got the right idea!
> Bamboo is very versatile.
> My only suggestion would be to use thin strips of duct tape under the cable ties. Gives it grip so they don't slide.


Will do


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Will do


I've got some RIU posts of bamboo frames I built last year. Duct tape strips + cable ties worked great. 
I tore the strips lengthwise and could easily get four 6" strips per "round" of tape. 

Hell I've got some tomatoes to frame up. Maybe I'll take some pics while I'm at it. 
Mrs. stool is bringing pizza but I'll get on it right after that. 

Unless I'm too bloated & stoned.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 12, 2019)

ANC said:


> I like diesel, cheese, and chocolate strains.


Nice I once brought an ounce of uk cheese it tasted sort of like Doritos. I’ve got a badazz cheese by Seedsman next to that diesel, was freebie don’t know much about it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I once brought an ounce of uk cheese it tasted sort of like Doritos.


Weed that tastes like Doritos?
You shoulda patented that shit - wouldn't be able to keep it on the shelves.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Weed that tastes like Doritos?
> You shoulda patented that shit - wouldn't be able to keep it on the shelves.


The day someone brings a strain that that tastes like a mushroom Swiss cheeseburger ... I'm getting that


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Weed that tastes like Doritos?
> You shoulda patented that shit - wouldn't be able to keep it on the shelves.


Sadly it was one of those strains you get once. I asked the bloke every time I saw him after that if he could get it anymore, he always answered no.


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2019)

Napali Pink.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 16, 2019)

It’s a jungle out there


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2019)

re-vegging the space tomato......can't believe she's surviving in the heat we are having. Kinda guessing some sativa's can withstand heat better than others.....heat index's have been hit 105 to 108 with air temps at 95 to 97, course RH in our area runs 60% up to 75% as well......she gets watered...once in the morning and once at night as well.....


----------



## lambsbreadu (Jul 18, 2019)

Karah said:


> The peoples we got this strain from couldn’t get it to bush out or produce. Not sure what the fuck they were doing but I succeeded. View attachment 4085876
> In view is only two ladies...
> View attachment 4085880


That first pic is beautiful!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2019)

lambsbreadu said:


> That first pic is beautiful!


So let's follow up on this LEO thing...


lambsbreadu said:


> ======================
> Are you saying I'm a "LEO"?
> I asked one question 7 months ago (I was starting my first grow...NL#5...I had 3 of them eaten by deer and got a tiny bit from my one remaining girl. Very sticky stuff and it has a wonderful lemony scent and taste which I didn't expect at all)
> 
> ...


Then you disappear for almost 11 years?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> So let's follow up on this LEO thing...
> 
> Then you disappear for almost 11 years?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 18, 2019)

^^ LOL x2


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2019)

ah hell....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 18, 2019)

and another LOL ^^


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2019)

lambsbreadu said:


> That first pic is beautiful!


----------



## lokie (Jul 20, 2019)

In anticipation of moving and selling my house I did not start a new crop.

Supplies have been depleted and I have had to resort to drastic measures.

 

Ever wounder what 38 years worth of residue scraped from a bong looks like?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2019)

lokie said:


> In anticipation of moving and selling my house I did not start a new crop.
> 
> Supplies have been depleted and I have had to resort to drastic measures.
> 
> ...


Looks more like ashes from a trash fire! 
Good luck bro. 
Been there, done that. 
-- edit -- 
And how did that bong last 38 years? 
Gotta be plastic.

Hell I've broken several just by leaving them outside when it was cold enough to freeze at night.


----------



## Oldschooldude (Jul 21, 2019)

morning nug just about ready, 5 days more maybe... Skywalker OG x White Widow.... ive no link yet but i have multiple entries in my journal.... cheers


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 21, 2019)

Pinched all the tops on the basil and peppers. Marigolds and lavender blooming nicely now that im on yop of watering. Heat wave turned cilantro. Mint is bushing out.


Little hedge coming along


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Pinched all the tops on the basil and peppers. Marigolds and lavender blooming nicely now that im on yop of watering. Heat wave turned cilantro. Mint is bushing out.
> View attachment 4367998
> 
> Little hedge coming alongView attachment 4368002


I can only grow cilantro indoors


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I can only grow cilantro indoors


Same here. It grows fine outdoors in spring. But once summer hits it's over.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2019)

#winning.







@Gary Goodson your new avi arrived


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 23, 2019)

Jungle Boogie


----------



## Blue back (Jul 23, 2019)

Smoking just dried Wedding Cake and GSC Forum today. The Cake has unreal smell and flavor as well extemly potent  
The pic in the widow is Cake. I've been smoking for over 35 years and this shit takes the cake.lol It's right there with the best all around I've ever blazed.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2019)

Blue back said:


> Smoking just dried Wedding Cake and GSC Forum today. The Cake has unreal smell and flavor as well extemly potentView attachment 4368958 View attachment 4368957


"Dried wedding cake" is not a phrase that elicits a sense of yum; the weed pic snapped me out of my state of wat.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 23, 2019)

Barneys Farm Pink Sherbert, 5 weeks since flip, 10/14 light cycle 
 

I won the seeds from Gorilla seeds on a different site. I popped 1 seed awhile ago, got it big enough to take clones and I'm off to the races. 
First time growing this strain, so not sure what to expect. I think the buds are a little smaller than they should be but, there's still another 4-5 wks before she's done. Suppose to be indica heavy. 
I squeezed a bud and my fingers were oily a/f! Smells delicious like bubblegum skittles. Can't wait for them to finish.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Barneys Farm Pink Sherbert, 5 weeks since flip, 10/14 light cycle
> View attachment 4369024
> 
> I won the seeds from Gorilla seeds on a different site. I popped 1 seed awhile ago, got it big enough to take clones and I'm off to the races.
> ...


You do nice work!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You do nice work!


Thanks Annie. I always say, "I just grow it, it's the strain that makes it look good"

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 24, 2019)

Blue back said:


> Smoking just dried Wedding Cake and GSC Forum today. The Cake has unreal smell and flavor as well extemly potentView attachment 4368958 View attachment 4368957
> The pic in the widow is Cake. I've been smoking for over 35 years and this shit takes the cake.lol It's right there with the best all around I've ever blazed.


Hell yeah! Love the wedding cake. Big yields of easy to trim fire! I’d still be blowing up that cut right now but a different fire took over my life lol.
Here’s a post i made last june about the wedding cake:
<a href="http://www.rollitup.org/t/the-daily-nugg.958512/page-122#post-14313486">The Daily Nugg,</a>


----------



## dstroy (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 27, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Hell yeah! Love the wedding cake. Big yields of easy to trim fire! I’d still be blowing up that cut right now but a different fire took over my life lol.
> Here’s a post i made last june about the wedding cake:
> <a href="http://www.rollitup.org/t/the-daily-nugg.958512/page-122#post-14313486">The Daily Nugg,</a>


I’d kill for a cut of that shit. Nice setup you had mate


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’d kill for a cut of that shit. Nice setup you had mate


Thanks. The next setup will be about 50% larger, lots of catching up to do. I’ll probably setup the same way.

You would kill for that cut, my buddy who I scored the cut from pretty much had to suck some dude off to get it lol.

Seems like the cut is much more available now, but when I see the final product of others “wedding cake” it’s not quite the same. Most probably are not the actual “wedding cake” but most likely another pheno of triangle mints.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 27, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks. The next setup will be about 50% larger, lots of catching up to do. I’ll probably setup the same way.
> 
> You would kill for that cut, my buddy who I scored the cut from pretty much had to suck some dude off to get it lol.
> 
> Seems like the cut is much more available now, but when I see the final product of others “wedding cake” it’s not quite the same. Most probably are not the actual “wedding cake” but most likely another pheno of triangle mints.


Keen to see your new setup when it’s done, sounds like you don’t fuck around.


----------



## Blue back (Jul 27, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks. The next setup will be about 50% larger, lots of catching up to do. I’ll probably setup the same way.
> 
> You would kill for that cut, my buddy who I scored the cut from pretty much had to suck some dude off to get it lol.
> 
> Seems like the cut is much more available now, but when I see the final product of others “wedding cake” it’s not quite the same. Most probably are not the actual “wedding cake” but most likely another pheno of triangle mints.



My Wedding Cake and GSC Forum Cut came from a very reliable source so I'm 99% sure there the real deal. Check out this cola of Wedding Cake.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 27, 2019)

Blue back said:


> My Wedding Cake and GSC Forum Cut came from a very reliable source so I'm 99% sure there the real deal. Check out this cola of Wedding Cake.View attachment 4370727


Very nice


----------



## Oldschooldude (Aug 1, 2019)

Afghan x Super Skunk, week 8.2 just before the cut


----------



## dstroy (Aug 3, 2019)

Lvtk day 12 12/12

  

15” net to net

I’ve got a wedding cake cut that I’m going to run in a couple months, after this clears out. My cut in veg looks like the real deal so we’ll see. I’ll put pics here.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2019)

@Indacouch 
Where you at you pussy? Your thread has blown up & you're mia.
Show us a new tat or something bro.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 3, 2019)

Jungleland


----------



## Oldschooldude (Aug 4, 2019)

Oldschooldude said:


> View attachment 4372950
> Afghan x Super Skunk, week 8.2 just before the cut


hey i do not know why i Can not see the link to my journal in my signature even though I followed the directions to the letter. But no one has ever busied in my journal and its fucking depressing me.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/afg-x-ss-diablo-x-ww-skywalker-x-ww-in-mixed-styles.992714/ 
 If any of you see the link in my signature please let me know 1st round or bath and super skunk is dried cut and now jarred.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 4, 2019)

Oldschooldude said:


> hey i do not know why i Can not see the link to my journal in my signature even though I followed the directions to the letter. But no one has ever busied in my journal and its fucking depressing me.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/afg-x-ss-diablo-x-ww-skywalker-x-ww-in-mixed-styles.992714/
> View attachment 4374369 If any of you see the link in my signature please let me know 1st round or bath and super skunk is dried cut and now jarred.


Turn your phone sideways.


----------



## Oldschooldude (Aug 4, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Turn your phone sideways.


ha! aww you're awesome lol, thanks man!


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Jungleland View attachment 4374058


I got one of those:


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 5, 2019)

Morning my Nuggers. I picked this up over the weekend. This stuff is super dark, probably the darkest I’ve ever seen. Good smoke, nice and smooth.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 5, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning my Nuggers. I picked this up over the weekend. This stuff is super dark, probably the darkest I’ve ever seen. Good smoke, nice and smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice, i've never gotten one half that dark


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2019)

you guys and gals a making me wish i lived in a cooler climate....sheesh


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you guys and gals a making me wish i lived in a cooler climate....sheesh


I don't live in a cool climate, window AC in grow room .


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> I don't live in a cool climate, window AC in grow roomView attachment 4374737 .


i know, seen you mentioned it before, but you climate is drier than mine, anything here that 60% plus in RH, you might as well add 10 degrees to the heat....like yesterday nice day 90F, but the RH at 79% it felt like 101F..


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i know, seen you mentioned it before, but you climate is drier than mine, anything here that 60% plus in RH, you might as well add 10 degrees to the heat....like yesterday nice day 90F, but the RH at 79% it felt like 101F..


AC pulls out the humidity also, I don't have enough for it to drip on the floor, it just evaporates it outside the room.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> I don't live in a cool climate, window AC in grow roomView attachment 4374737 .


Me either, nothing cool about this place.. I actually use the closet in the coldest bedroom we have. I feel like I work to pay the electric bill in the summer but I refuse to be hot in my house. My “room” doesn’t get higher than low 80’s on the hottest day. I’ll take that.


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Me either, nothing cool about this place.. I actually use the closet in the coldest bedroom we have. I feel like I work to pay the electric bill in the summer but I refuse to be hot in my house. My “room” doesn’t get higher than low 80’s on the hottest day. I’ll take that.


That AC is 540W max, so I pay for keeping it cool in there also. Room is 6X6X8' and I can keep it below 80 when it is 105 outside. I insulated the hell out of the top of it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> That AC is 540W max, so I pay for keeping it cool in there also. Room is 6X6X8' and I can keep it below 80 when it is 105 outside. I insulated the hell out of the top of it.


Nice. Highest I seen this summer is 84 but since I’m vegging no biggie. Might cool down a bit before the flip.


----------



## Blue back (Aug 5, 2019)

GSC Forum the fire


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Nice. Highest I seen this summer is 84 but since I’m vegging no biggie. Might cool down a bit before the flip.


not here, i have to shut down my room for the summers cause it just gets hot in there during the summers our dog days are coming this weekend projected temps 103+ and that's without factoring in the RH.....

most of my window unit are moved to the living room and the wife's room. My main one i need to fix, the motor went out in it earlier in the year. Haven't found the part yet..


Prolly one of the reason i don't start up till Fall down here. I am test a Sativa strain right now in this heat we are having though, it seem to like it, course this is also a reveg too......we'll see what happens...


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> not here, i have to shut down my room for the summers cause it just gets hot in there during the summers our dog days are coming this weekend projected temps 103+ and that's without factoring in the RH.....
> 
> most of my window unit are moved to the living room and the wife's room. My main one i need to fix, the motor went out in it earlier in the year. Haven't found the part yet..
> 
> ...


Ah yes, August. By far the hottest month here, and it’s been brutal already. I’m not sure how hot it can get, also not looking to find out. I just started a new run so it will be probably mid September before I flip. So it might cool down to 90


----------



## Blue back (Aug 5, 2019)

See about getting a grip on one of these portables. I found this one with a high rating for like $260. This room is in a upstairs attic closet that would get in the high 90's 100 without it. Low 80's is as high as it gets.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Ah yes, August. By far the hottest month here, and it’s been brutal already. I’m not sure how hot it can get, also not looking to find out. I just started a new run so it will be probably mid September before I flip. So it might cool down to 90


it's starting to be a scortcher here, by this weekend it will be those temps i mentioned....with no relief in sight....now we just cross our fingers for rain, tropical storm or something....


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2019)

Blue back said:


> See about getting a grip on one of these portables. I found this one with a high rating for like $260. This room is in a upstairs attic closet that would get in the high 90's 100 without it. Low 80's is as high as it gets.View attachment 4374759


I bought a used portable swamp cooler for $40, it did OK with blocks of ice in it but just couldn't keep up when it got really hot. It also started to freak out when the lights would power up, it was fine with my LED setup.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> I bought a used portable swamp cooler for $40, it did OK with blocks of ice in it but just couldn't keep up when it got really hot. It also started to freak out when the lights would power up, it was fine with my LED setup.


My swamp cooler can handle it until 114. Then it's over and you have to change to air conditioning.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My swamp cooler can handle it until 114. Then it's over and you have to change to air conditioning.


grodey


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 6, 2019)

Took these last night, today is 7 weeks since flip to 10/14
Pink sherbert 
 
 

Humboldt cookies (looks ready but she's still got time)
 

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> That AC is 540W max, so I pay for keeping it cool in there also. Room is 6X6X8' and I can keep it below 80 when it is 105 outside. I insulated the hell out of the top of it.


540w for AC isn't bad at all. 
Hell, my dehumidifier pulls 400w -- and spits out heat!


----------



## 420God (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2019)

420God said:


> View attachment 4375336


LOL I'm currently having the same issue. Hopefully they will make seeds so I can try again


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 6, 2019)

Well we had to run a heater because we are having the opposite problem to cold


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Oldschooldude (Aug 7, 2019)

ANC said:


>


yep, thats why Monsanto, among others, has reps scouring the planet for og seed stock, get the DNA profiles for patent and market dominance. future smaller markets could be infringing patent rights it's basically small farmer redoux: bio incubator boogaloo. Remember monsanto lawyer's zeal for litigation against farmers who had their brand of grain growing along the farm's border due to seeds been blown by wind grom nearby farms using monsanto seed and suing them to ruin? that's some of the potential downsides. On the upside it sounds incredibly promising for medical advances in a range of modalities. Great information in the video ANC thanks so much for sharing, like a quick breakdown on a subject now '⁷n again 
I draw the line at leds and a tent not into bio incubators and four step refinements atm as far as chasing a high or using fresh greens for smoothies etc. This incredible video on proper hash and templeball production otoh is where my heads at


----------



## dstroy (Aug 9, 2019)

Sundae driver 19 1 week veg, lights are at 20% for a couple days now.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 9, 2019)

Jungle love


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 9, 2019)

Let's see what this sour d does.


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2019)

https://www.news24.com/Green/News/finally-a-solution-to-get-rid-of-the-beetle-that-is-killing-sas-trees-20190810
A really interesting bit of botany. You know us SA guys are a resourceful bunch.


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2019)

Getting there...


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> I bought a used portable swamp cooler for $40, it did OK with blocks of ice in it but just couldn't keep up when it got really hot. It also started to freak out when the lights would power up, it was fine with my LED setup.


Ice will not improve the efficacy of a swamp cooler. They rely on phase change, liquid to gas. This is a mute point if your rh is high, better with an ac.

And because this is the daily nug:


----------



## dstroy (Aug 14, 2019)

I got the net in on the sundae driver

 

Lvtk is doing good (wk 3)


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2019)

*Mike Tyson Smokes $40,000 Worth of Marijuana Every Month*

https://theblast.com/c/mike-tyson-monthly-marijuana-expenses-podcast-tyson-ranch


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> *Mike Tyson Smokes $40,000 Worth of Marijuana Every Month*
> 
> https://theblast.com/c/mike-tyson-monthly-marijuana-expenses-podcast-tyson-ranch


45 minutes north east of me LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> *Mike Tyson Smokes $40,000 Worth of Marijuana Every Month*
> 
> https://theblast.com/c/mike-tyson-monthly-marijuana-expenses-podcast-tyson-ranch


That has to be a massive exaggeration. If my math is correct that's 320,000 ounces @ $0.13 an ounce.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> 45 minutes north east of me LOL


You're kidding!

If you ever see him, tell him Holyfield wants his ear lobe back.

And that Muhammad Ali is _still_ the greatest.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That has to be a massive exaggeration. If my math is correct that's 320,000 ounces *@ $0.13 an ounce.*


That can't be right even if you're using loonies.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You're kidding!
> 
> If you ever see him, tell him Holyfield wants his ear lobe back.
> 
> *And that Muhammad Ali is still the greatest*.


He is and Laila Ali is pretty amazing too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That can't be right even if you're using loonies.


Since it's the US I have to guess it's USD and US ton... never considered metric, in that case it would be about 9.5% more weed @ $.11 an ounce. 13 or 11 cents an ounce... I wouldn't think they would be able to produce it that cheaply on a commercial scale.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4379769


I met Mike Tyson when I was a kid living in Vegas. I was at Andre Agassi boys and girls club and we saw him buying a forty from the liquor store. I got to shake his meaty ass hands. He got a big ol' lumpy head too. Things like a boulder. He came and spoke at the boys and girls club and snapped on some kids sitting in the back for talking about evander holyfield and making fun of mikes lisp. Lol they were shook.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Since it's the US I have to guess it's USD and US ton... never considered metric, in that case it would be about 9.5% more weed @ $.11 an ounce. 13 or 11 cents an ounce... I wouldn't think they would be able to produce it that cheaply on a commercial scale.


At this point I think we are talking imaginary numbers which are complex


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> He is and Laila Ali is pretty amazing too


i saw the laila ali fighting...i thought she was good.....at least at the time...


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 15, 2019)

Jungle Fever


----------



## Blue back (Aug 15, 2019)

Check out this Wedding Cake bud. That's what I'm smoking right now. Fantastic. I may have posted this on here before. My memory is shot.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 15, 2019)

Blue back said:


> Check out this Wedding Cake bud. That's what I'm smoking right now. Fantastic. I may have posted this on here before. My memory is shot.View attachment 4380028


Wow. That's huge. And crooked.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 15, 2019)

Blue back said:


> Check out this Wedding Cake bud. That's what I'm smoking right now. Fantastic. I may have posted this on here before. My memory is shot.View attachment 4380028


I ordered some wedding cake from pheno finders hopefully it’s something close to the real deal


----------



## Blue back (Aug 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I ordered some wedding cake from pheno finders hopefully it’s something close to the real deal



Yes you do it's outstanding. I got lucky and know a dude that knows a dude. Got GSC forum cut and Wedding Cake both I'm 99% there the clone only versions. The GSC is out of this world too. I've been smoking and growing since I was 12 and 47 now. And I think I'm done looking for strains. For now anyway.lol l grew up growing outdoor crops with family. That's how I started at 12. My god the story's I could tell. I've been chased by cops, farmer, land owners, helicopters, other growers on and on. I absolutely hate helicopters to this day. Got busted, stolen from, rich, robbed, fucked by weather, mold, ect.. Probably about anything you can think of has happened. Just crazy shit. That's a GSC pic


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Wow. That's huge. And crooked.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Wow. That's huge. And crooked.


Peyronie's pot


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

Blue back said:


> Check out this Wedding Cake bud. That's what I'm smoking right now. Fantastic. I may have posted this on here before. My memory is shot.View attachment 4380028


Nice looking and yes I believe you did post it before, so what, it's good enough to see twice


----------



## lokie (Aug 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Peyronie's pot


That's hard to swallow.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> That's hard to swallow.


Love the bustier.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> That's hard to swallow.
> 
> View attachment 4380190


How/why does someone learn to do that?


----------



## lokie (Aug 16, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How/why does someone learn to do that?


??

profit? fame? acceptance? it's easier than "X, Y, Z"?

What did I win?

Or was that a rhetorical question?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2019)

@curious2garden, Palmy lives!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> @curious2garden, Palmy lives!
> View attachment 4380208


LOL! @cannabineer

PS I think that was another unsatisfied customer!


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 16, 2019)

Picked this up today. Fancy ass packaging is probably half the cost. Tasty though


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 16, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Picked this up today. Fancy ass packaging is probably half the cost. Tasty though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never saw the 'open coffin layout' before.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 16, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Never saw the 'open coffin layout' before.


Me either. Its even magnetized.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 16, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Me either. Its even magnetized.


I just saw that brand about 2 weeks ago. My buddy at work had it. I think it was thin mint cookies. Pretty good shit 

SH420


----------



## dstroy (Aug 17, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Me either. Its even magnetized.


Packaging by Apple

looks tasty


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Picked this up today. *Fancy ass packaging* is probably half the cost. Tasty though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 17, 2019)

Same plant (Cookies Og), colours change when I put my hand near it blocking some light. Different getting used to led. Especially when your high

This ones skunk#1 x N/L starting to smell like it as well


----------



## dstroy (Aug 18, 2019)

Sundae driver 19 day 16 18/6 lights at 30% for a couple days 70-75f 70%rh


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> At this point I think we are talking imaginary numbers which are complex


root-1


----------



## dstroy (Aug 19, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> root-1


I like my numbers quantified on a number line.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2019)

One of my big plants has a gnarly fungus infection on the meristem. 
Any ideas for first aid?
 
I've been spraying it with southern ag GFF and was thinking about using asphalt spray as a bandage. 
Or I could just chop the top and use the tips for clones. 
Still got 11 branches below the infection and they just started stretching. 
What would you do?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> One of my big plants has a gnarly fungus infection on the meristem.
> Any ideas for first aid?
> View attachment 4382707
> I've been spraying it with southern ag GFF and was thinking about using asphalt spray as a bandage.
> ...


peroxide spray, followed by potassium carbonate spray


----------



## dstroy (Aug 21, 2019)

Lvtk week 4

    
 

This one smells like lemon cake


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 21, 2019)

No nugs yet. About 2-3 weeks til flip. Should probably get supports around them next week.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mrgrtt123 (Aug 21, 2019)

On a Friday night will be the best option since there's no work on weekend.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 22, 2019)

Woke up and couldn't go back to sleep. Went out to blaze a lil bit with the ladies. My hedge is recovering well it seems. Getting ready to wake up.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 24, 2019)

Pink sherbert, Barney's farm seeds that I won from @GorillaSeedBank , on a different site. Flipped on 06/18 to 10/14 flower. Went a little long, started to herm (typical of Barney's from what I hear) anyway...



  

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2019)

I wish someone would breed a Fem'd strain that harvest's, trim's & cures itself.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 25, 2019)

Good morning.


----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2019)

So, following on Kevin Jodrey's advice to cross the two most genetically different plants you have, and crossed exodus cheese (the cut) with an African landrace male.

The seedlings are way ahead of the name brand seeds planted at the same time and one has three cotyledons and three leaves..


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2019)

4 weeks. SC and NP.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 25, 2019)

Thought I would try some organic bloom booster at a 25% strength burnt 2 of my plants


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Thought I would try some organic bloom booster at a 25% strength burnt 2 of my plants View attachment 4384914
> 
> View attachment 4384915


What kind was it?


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> What kind was it?


I’ll take a photo when I get home of the bottle. Professor something


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 26, 2019)

@raratt here’s the nutes
O well lesson learnt, the hard way. Story of my life lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> @raratt here’s the nutesView attachment 4385212
> O well lesson learnt, the hard way. Story of my life lol.
> View attachment 4385214


Hey, look on the brighter side. Just a lil crisping. They could be fried haha. Thats crazy it would crisp them up like that at 1/4 strength. Whats the npk on that stuff?


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 26, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Hey, look on the brighter side. Just a lil crisping. They could be fried haha. Thats crazy it would crisp them up like that at 1/4 strength. Whats the npk on that stuff?


Can’t find anything on the bottle about npk levels and the website says perfect npk lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Can’t find anything on the bottle about npk levels and the website says perfect npk lol.


A little too perfect eh?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Can’t find anything on the bottle about npk levels and the website says perfect npk lol.


 
 
Look under your thumb?

1-2-4?

I would have guessed 0-50-30 from those pics.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4385516
> View attachment 4385517
> Look under your thumb?
> 
> ...


LoL what would I do with out you guys


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> LoL what would I do with out you guys


 Talk to yourself a lot?


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 26, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Talk to yourself a lot?


At work trying to hustle lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 26, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Talk to yourself a lot?


I really should leave my riu until lunch, I thought you ment I responded to my self lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2019)

Little nug from the current crop... 
 
Main colas are foxtailing like a bitch. 
Hopefully they'll fill in.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 27, 2019)

This is what $240 gets you in Oz an oz, it’s not the best but it gets you threw. This is why I started growing not much variety it’s around all just average. My weed is slightly above average much better

 

 
I so should of been a hand model, I’d have before photo’s in the bag


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Little nug from the current crop...
> View attachment 4385675
> Main colas are foxtailing like a bitch.
> Hopefully they'll fill in.
> View attachment 4385676


They look really good! I had a pheno of GG#4 S1 that foxtailed like that but she's even better, in my opinion, than the pheno I was gifted. I'll be interested to hear how it turns out.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> This is what $240 gets you in Oz an oz, it’s not the best but it gets you threw. This is why I started growing not much variety it’s around all just average. My weed is slightly above average much betterView attachment 4385713
> 
> View attachment 4385712
> 
> ...


Bummer.160 an oz of fruit punch here. You're always welcome to swing by


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> $240


About $180 US.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Aug 30, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> @raratt here’s the nutesView attachment 4385212
> O well lesson learnt, the hard way. Story of my life lol.
> View attachment 4385214


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 1, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Let's see what this sour d does.View attachment 4376988


I put this Sour D in the ground as a desperate last resort to get root recovery from root aphid damage. Seems to be working. Hope it's not too stunted and still can take off.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 2, 2019)

Lvtk day 40 12/12


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2019)

This is my first run with LED. 
The light may be a little too close...


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 3, 2019)

Not bad for my first soil/led grow. It’s a bit leafy but still fairly dense. Hopefully I’ll get it right on the next grow.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 4, 2019)

Welcome Cletus to RIU.


----------



## lokie (Sep 4, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Welcome Cletus to RIU. View attachment 4389591


 

Welcome @cletus !


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4389592
> 
> Welcome @cletus !


LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Welcome Cletus to RIU. View attachment 4389591


He’ll fit right in ... I wager he advances a mean straw-man argument.

And he’ll be worth his weight in sugar trim if he is an effective scarecro.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2019)

@Indacouch -- baby pics?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2019)

One of 5, about 3 weeks til harvest. SR71xSour Diesel


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> One of 5, about 3 weeks til harvest. SR71xSour Diesel
> View attachment 4390835


Holy shit, how tall is she?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Holy shit, how tall is she?


6.5-7 ft
edit: there is a slope down to that roof line below, plant is on higher ground


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> 6.5-7 ft
> edit: there is a slope down to that roof line below, plant is on higher ground


No substitute for sunshine I guess.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> No substitute for sunshine I guess.


You got _that_ right.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You got _that_ right.
> 
> View attachment 4390861


Hope our little bird is well and is soaring


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 7, 2019)

Probably a good show but no sound


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 7, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4390918
> 
> *Probably a good show but no sound*


Here ya go...


----------



## beernutz (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 9, 2019)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4391642


Cletus family reunion?


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 11, 2019)

The Eternal spiral of YouTube lead me to this video, it's kinda funny. 






Weird how you start off watching kitten videos.... er uh videos on how to repair manly stuff. What's that *I point one direction, run the other*


SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 11, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I put this Sour D in the ground as a desperate last resort to get root recovery from root aphid damage. Seems to be working. Hope it's not too stunted and still can take off.View attachment 4388344


I think this one has some balls poppin out. Smdh.


----------



## lokie (Sep 11, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I think this one has some balls poppin out. Smdh.View attachment 4393081


That's tough luck man.

You know what has to be done now.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 11, 2019)

lokie said:


> That's tough luck man.
> 
> You know what has to be done now.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4393099


You know some newbies will still fuck it up.


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You know some newbies will still fuck it up.


I have been spoiled because I have easy access to reasonably priced clones but I think I could still figure it out.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have been spoiled because I have easy access to reasonably priced clones but I think I could still figure it out.


Once upon a time a very long time ago I might have chopped the females and left the males. I'm sticking to newbies will still fuxor it up  At least if I'm your newbie.


----------



## beernutz (Sep 11, 2019)

If that was pussy instead of titties I would want to grow that fishy strain.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 11, 2019)

beernutz said:


> If that was pussy instead of titties I would want to grow that fishy strain.


The stem rub will tell.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 12, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> The stem rub will tell.


Make sure it's not a male plant before rubbing the stem,...

SH420


----------



## dstroy (Sep 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have been spoiled because I have easy access to reasonably priced clones but I think I could still figure it out.


quit bragging!


Here, the dispensary thought it would be a good idea to hold semi annual clone sales for the low low price of $70 each (teens are more). This was when I was first trying to grow, not too long ago. Not sure if they still are trying to do it this way, wouldn't be surprised. Guess they haven't heard of the internet or Massachusetts.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 12, 2019)

We like to see what's out there, so we will get a gram of this or that from the med. dispensary.
I tried some gorilla butter (gg4 x peanut butter breath) grown by ELO and it tasted like potpourri and pepper  

Seriously, very unpleasant taste imho. Organic farmers spraying lemon rosemary peppermint thyme cinnamon oil on everything for IPM trying to say you can't taste it. 

Idk if it was heavy handed or what but it legit smelled and tasted like the fucking yankee candle shop smells in my mouth.


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2019)

dstroy said:


> quit bragging!
> 
> 
> Here, the dispensary thought it would be a good idea to hold semi annual clone sales for the low low price of $70 each (teens are more). This was when I was first trying to grow, not too long ago. Not sure if they still are trying to do it this way, wouldn't be surprised. Guess they haven't heard of the internet or Massachusetts.


Even with the city tax they add to the plants here "heartlets" go for $18 out the door at the dispensary nearby. They are trying to bend you over a barrel, that's insanity.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2019)

dstroy said:


> We like to see what's out there, so we will get a gram of this or that from the med. dispensary.
> I tried some gorilla butter (gg4 x peanut butter breath) grown by ELO and it tasted like potpourri and pepper
> 
> Seriously, very unpleasant taste imho. Organic farmers spraying lemon rosemary peppermint thyme cinnamon oil on everything for IPM trying to say you can't taste it.
> ...


Protip: spit the shop out


----------



## dstroy (Sep 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Protip: spit the shop out


yes


----------



## dstroy (Sep 12, 2019)

Lvtk day 52


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Lvtk day 52


Sugar!


----------



## dstroy (Sep 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sugar!


great for making oil


----------



## dstroy (Sep 14, 2019)

Sundae driver 19, day 18 12/12


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 15, 2019)

Next round


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 15, 2019)

I need to get a clone of this stuff man. Gushers.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 15, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I need to get a clone of this stuff man. Gushers. View attachment 4395202


Sexy


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 15, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Sexy


Tastes so sweet bro. With a hashy-earthy-pungent undertone. I usually don't like sweet but this one is pretty good. And the high. Don't get me started.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 17, 2019)

Started 12/12 today.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 17, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Started 12/12 today.
> View attachment 4396039


Started 12/12 in my small tent also


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

5 Oz in the frig, cooling


----------



## dangledo (Sep 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4396982
> 
> 5 Oz in the frig, cooling



Uhhhhhhhooooof oil? 


Dayuum gina


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Uhhhhhhhooooof oil?
> 
> 
> Dayuum gina


Hub takes about 2 grams/day for pain.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hub takes about 2 grams/day for pain.


Happily medicated fella


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 21, 2019)

Yantra


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 24, 2019)

once upon a time i ran this bitch


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 24, 2019)

sadly ive just been looking at my butthole in the mirror this whole time


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 24, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> sadly ive just been looking at my butthole in the mirror this whole time


where da fuck have you been? WB!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 24, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> sadly ive just been looking at my butthole in the mirror this whole time


A new Tat?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 24, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> where da fuck have you been? WB!!


ketchup shortage inmy area .......kids are dying cows getting raped. So i had to grow 2 plants this year


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 24, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> A new Tat?


i wish..........just admiring its beauty


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> A new Tat?


Do NOT google butthole tat!


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 24, 2019)

just busy tattooing and keeping fuck farms on par.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do NOT google butthole tat!
> 
> View attachment 4399215


That's the way I remember it! Inda was gonna learn how to do the starfish, I thought he may have done a test on himself first.

I was kinda high at the time.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 24, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> just busy tattooing and keeping fuck farms on par.


I thought you were on a cross continent road tour in that '63 Chrysler convertible.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 24, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> That's the way I remember it! Inda was gonna learn how to do the starfish, I thought he may have done a test on himself first.
> 
> I was *kinda high *at the time.


What a disappointment! Kinda high... *smh*

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> once upon a time i ran this bitch


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do NOT google butthole tat!
> 
> View attachment 4399215


That ain't right.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> That ain't right.


I just don't get the fascination with that orifice after several colonoscopy's.
I've watched the monitor & it just don't look that interesting in there.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just don't get the fascination with that orifice after several colonoscopy's.
> I've watched the monitor & it just don't look that interesting in there.


Smells bad too...


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 24, 2019)

Wow . . . Definitely NOT the daily nug!


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 25, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Wow . . . Definitely NOT the daily nug!


You've not experienced the Nugg at its full potential. This is the place where all sexual thoughts are midget oriented and the butt hole is a beautiful flower waiting to be cared for by only the best of brown thumbs. A place where it's OK to show your genitals as long as you have a fast food drink in the pic for size comparison...... Otherwise it's against TOS. A place where Russian prostitutes try their hardest to escape from there horny trucker infested hot tub. Where all the laundry is dirty ((especially socks)) and middle aged men live in apartments with their mum((single room)) aND act like they are not little pieces of shit who steal from actual men with large penises and money. A place where I can rest my balls on the chins of the lesser grower and only lift them when they've learned the ways of the majestic Fuck. A place where ....... where.......where ............oh yeah ..............jelqing is the way to extend the olive branch of peace to your fellow man. A place where age does not matter when it comes to nudity. A place where a certain guys drug filled amateur rocket program has been known to cause a few issues........... a place for all of us to stand together as one giant penis and fuck the internet.


The place where Gary Goodson touched me inappropriately while teaching me to fit as many dix in my mouth as possible. 

(( so beautiful))

-bow


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 25, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Wow . . . Definitely NOT the daily nug!


You've not experienced the Nugg at its full potential. This is the place where all sexual thoughts are midget oriented and the butt hole is a beautiful flower waiting to be cared for by only the best of brown thumbs. A place where it's OK to show your genitals as long as you have a fast food drink in the pic for size comparison...... Otherwise it's against TOS. A place where Russian prostitutes try their hardest to escape from there horny trucker infested hot tub. Where all the laundry is dirty ((especially socks)) and middle aged men live in apartments with their mum((single room)) aND act like they are not little pieces of shit who steal from actual men with large penises and money. A place where I can rest my balls on the chins of the lesser grower and only lift them when they've learned the ways of the majestic Fuck. A place where ....... where.......where ............oh yeah ..............jelqing is the way to extend the olive branch of peace to your fellow man. A place where age does not matter when it comes to nudity. A place where a certain guys drug filled amateur rocket program has been known to cause a few issues........... a place for all of us to stand together as one giant penis and fuck the internet.


The place where Gary Goodson touched me inappropriately while teaching me to fit as many dix in my mouth as possible. 

(( so beautiful))

-bow


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 25, 2019)

So nice I posted twice


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2019)

well said....lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 25, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> So nice I posted twice


I thought you had developed a stutter. 

Which could be fun in a sexual context, kinda like a cough.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I thought you had developed a stutter.
> 
> Which could be fun in a sexual context, kinda like a cough.


Stuttercum is like the Hamburger Helper of orgasmic pleasure. Serves four to six, figuratively speaking.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 25, 2019)

Night time penises on me..... 











Probably could have worded that different.








(Shrugg) 


Good night guys and gals 




Namaste 8==========D


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> Night time penises on me.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goodnight kiddo


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 26, 2019)

Good morning penis.... I'm getting ready to water my 2 tomatoes plants and then ride to work. I'm pretty sure the Christmas song (it's the most wonderful time of the year was written at fuck farms in early october. 

Oh!!!!! Just got the new heads and carb on the bike. She's a fuck in beast.... I put 6 speakers and 1000 watt amp on it too.....Pretty sure 130hp v twin and E-40 on blast at 100mph on cruise control is what life's about....... if I could only see my balloon knot ((aka butthole )) at the same time..........hhhhhmmmmmm


----------



## dstroy (Sep 26, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> if I could only see my balloon knot ((aka butthole )) at the same time..........hhhhhmmmmmm


Just use the rearview mirror bro.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Just use the rearview mirror bro.


At a hundie who needs to look behind them anyway?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> At a hundie who needs to look behind them anyway?


That puts me in mind of Raul Julia’s character in “The Gumball Rally”. 

“My friend, the first rule of Italian driving. What’s’a behind me is not important.”

My friend and I in high school would use that line, but without the added effect of breaking the mirror off and tossing it out of the car ( in the movie, a convertible Ferrari Daytona).


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That puts me in mind of Raul Julia’s character in “The Gumball Rally”.
> 
> “My friend, the first rule of Italian driving. What’s’a behind me is not important.”
> 
> My f*riend* and I in high school would use that line, but without the added effect of breaking the mirror off and tossing it out of the car ( in the movie, a convertible Ferrari Daytona).


Stephan?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Stephan?


Yes! Stefan in his disreputable flesh-tone Beetle with the broken high-beam lever!


----------



## dstroy (Sep 28, 2019)

Checking on what’s drying, looks good so far


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 28, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Checking on what’s drying, looks good so far
> 
> View attachment 4401300


You in the Rockies? Looks like Blizzard conditions. 40 inches of snowy Trichome!!


----------



## dstroy (Sep 29, 2019)

Sundae driver 19, day 34 12/12


----------



## dstroy (Sep 29, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You in the Rockies? Looks like Blizzard conditions. 40 inches of snowy Trichome!!


It smells pretty good too!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


----------



## dstroy (Oct 3, 2019)

Grape ape from mamafunkclones 

day 7 18/6


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 3, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Started 12/12 today.
> View attachment 4396039


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 5, 2019)

I've been trying to help my neighbor with his outdoor grow for 3 years. This year he finally started listening...



he didn't do too bad 

SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 5, 2019)

Shitty pic but you get that, I’ll be throwing a few of these girls outside. Out door seasons here yewwwwwww and it’ll give me some room.
Flowering


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2019)

PICS | 'This is all we have. It’s how we raise our children', says small-scale dagga grower


"I’m worried that now everyone will be able to plant their own dagga in their own homes, so we won’t be able to make money from selling what we are growing here," says Thuliswa Gumbe from Pondoland in the Eastern Cape.




www.news24.com


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Shitty pic but you get that, I’ll be throwing a few of these girls outside. Out door seasons here yewwwwwww and it’ll give me some room.View attachment 4403935
> Flowering
> View attachment 4403934


----------



## dstroy (Oct 10, 2019)

Sundae driver 19
Day 44 12/12


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 10, 2019)

Green Crack and Sour D


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 10, 2019)

My hedge is back


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 10, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Sundae driver 19
> Day 44 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4405938View attachment 4405939View attachment 4405941View attachment 4405942View attachment 4405943View attachment 4405944View attachment 4405945


Beautiful work, as always, d!
Your attention to detail is crazy.

What's she smell like?


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 10, 2019)

Mac


----------



## dstroy (Oct 10, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Beautiful work, as always, d!
> Your attention to detail is crazy.
> 
> What's she smell like?


Thank you!

It's got a really pleasant sweetness to it. I'm not so good with smells, but I'd be able to pick this out blindfolded no problem.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 14, 2019)

Grape ape day 1 12/12. Out the cloner and vegged for 17 days


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 14, 2019)

Oldie but still good

Dog Poo (greenbean seedz)...i forgrt the cross chems in it

This pheno was sour skunky and chemy...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 17, 2019)

Gelato about a month after flip


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 17, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Gelato about a month after flipView attachment 4409195


I miss my gelato so much! I lost my gelato around 2 yrs ago. I was just looking at some old pics... shouldn't have done it! Just made me sad. 

SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 17, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I miss my gelato so much! I lost my gelato around 2 yrs ago. I was just looking at some old pics... shouldn't have done it! Just made me sad.
> 
> SH420


Yeah. I had to take cuts. I love how it smells and the way it grows.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 18, 2019)

Incredible Bulk vegging 
Green Crack 
Sour Diesel


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 18, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Gelato about a month after flipView attachment 4409195


The white spots on those big leaves look suspicious.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> The white spots on those big leaves look suspicious.



Yeah, you may want to check for white flies. They love greenhouses like yours


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4409714
> Yeah, you may want to check for white flies. They love greenhouses like yours


There could also be some PM...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> The white spots on those big leaves look suspicious.


I was thinking PM too. I hope not. I do love Marrone's Regalia for it though best thing I've ever used for it.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4409714
> Yeah, you may want to check for white flies. They love greenhouses like yours


Good eye. Those are green lace wing eggs that I released to prevent whiteflies in the gh. If you look close you can see some of the rice hulls they came packaged with on the plant too. I do have white flies in the general area but it seems they prefer other vegetation around such as my peppers and mint.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> There could also be some PM...
> View attachment 4409720


I knew somebody would pop out with that too. No worries, it is just some dust that got dried on when Mother Nature decided to send a dust storm through after I had just sprayed BT.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 18, 2019)

Pink sherbert about 3 weeks in


SH420


----------



## BeanNblunts (Oct 18, 2019)

Trapstar. Long time to go still and have yet to get my upgrades but ooooohhhweee I'm way to fired up!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2019)

why does that plant look wet and not the soil???


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> why does that plant look wet and not the soil???


She looked a lot better before he sprayed her







BeanNblunts said:


> Trapstar. Long time to go still and have yet to get my upgrades but ooooohhhweee I'm way to fired up!View attachment 4409777


Three days in 12/12 won't trigger much auxin signal for flowering, glad you got a timer. What did you spray her with?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> She looked a lot better before he sprayed her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd bet....now she looks......eeek...


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 18, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Sundae driver 19
> Day 44 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4405938View attachment 4405939View attachment 4405941View attachment 4405942View attachment 4405943View attachment 4405944View attachment 4405945


That sunday driver...so hot


----------



## dstroy (Oct 18, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> That sunday driver...so hot


Thanks, smells really good.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 19, 2019)

I’m going to switch my filters to blow through eventually so I can get another foot or so of clearance between the plants and the light.

I bought some wood so I can make a cradle for the filters


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2019)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4410133
> I’m going to switch my filters to blow through eventually so I can get another foot or so of clearance between the plants and the light.
> 
> I bought some wood so I can make a cradle for the filters


You could also post that in Beautiful, very nicely done.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You could also post that in Beautiful, very nicely done.


Thank you, it's almost finished!


----------



## dangledo (Oct 19, 2019)

Taking forever to load pics so here's a lazy post





__





Doc's Dank Seeds


Slymeball Day 31 This girl smells like Sprite This girl is more musky/skunky with just a hint of lime



www.rollitup.org





Will update soon.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 22, 2019)

Snow Temple for today. Love her smell.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 24, 2019)

Grape ape, day 10 12/12


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 24, 2019)

Gelato is the nug for the day. Been picking half dead bud worms here and there for the past 2 days. About six worms so far and a few moth eggs. Bug zapper, ladybugs, and atomizer should be here tomorrow. BT every 5 days and we should do OK.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 25, 2019)

Green Crack 
Getting there not the best pic

I was going to spray em with baby oil like old mate a few post back for sex appeal lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Green Crack View attachment 4412727
> Getting there not the best pic
> View attachment 4412728
> I was going to spray em with baby oil like old mate a few post back for sex appeal lol


Yeah ummmmmmmmmm NO LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah ummmmmmmmmm NO LOL


I'm pretty sure he's way smarter than that.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm pretty sure he's way smarter than that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4412745


Lol, Fucker.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 29, 2019)

Day 3 since flip


----------



## dstroy (Oct 31, 2019)

Sundae driver on sundae driver


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 3, 2019)

Incredible bulk end week 1 of flower 

Small little bonsai Sour Diesel got a clone for a mother plant can’t wait to veg this plant properly. I should get some decent buds there solid and go down a far way.



I’m going to pop my S1 Wedding Cake beans soon so much talk of the strain in t’n’t lately. I thought I better give it a go. I’ve heard it’s a clone only strain, I’m just hoping been an S1 it maybe close to something that’s in the States. See how I go.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Incredible bulk end week 1 of flower
> View attachment 4415986
> Small little bonsai Sour Diesel got a clone for a mother plant can’t wait to veg this plant properly. I should get some decent buds there solid and go down a far way.
> 
> ...


Looking nice and sticky bro. Is that a nanner? 

I found one on my big Snow Temple after this recent night of 29f.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 3, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Looking nice and sticky bro. Is that a nanner?
> View attachment 4416077
> I found one on my big Snow Temple after this recent night of 29f.


I’ll go check it now cheers


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 3, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Looking nice and sticky bro. Is that a nanner?
> View attachment 4416077
> I found one on my big Snow Temple after this recent night of 29f.


Yeah it is my fault I’ve been away for 4 days and it got hot a few days in the 90’s, before I left it said like 70’s she got a bit dryer then I would of liked and no ac. Cheers for picking it up. My trim scissors are getting itchy now

It was good been away though first time I got to smoke weed legally in Australia. I was smoking the shit everywhere lol. I gave my cousins a few seeds now the pricks can grow 4 legal plants and legally have upto 50g on you in public areas. I’m hoping my state catches up.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I got to smoke weed legally


First time I got to do that was in Reno NV and it was a different experience lol. I smoke outside whenever but I know it’s not legal, there it was cool but I was a little sketched out. I adapted


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 4, 2019)

Stopped and picked these up. 



I

I don’t even have all my furniture here yet. Lol priorities. All beans popped


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 4, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Stopped and picked these up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All you need is a camping chair, a milk create (for a table) and a swag. The rest is just showing off, of course your weed plants deserve the 5 star treatment and shouldn’t be subject to those conditions


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 5, 2019)

Pink sherbert week 6




SH420


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Pink sherbert week 6
> 
> View attachment 4417169
> 
> ...


Love the colors bro, frosty, nice pic.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> Love the colors bro, frosty, nice pic.






I wanna be @dstroy when I grow up. 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4417197
> 
> I wanna be @dstroy when I grow up.
> 
> SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Sorry, didn't realize you and dstroy were already dating... although I didn't want to date... just grow... ah fuck never mind 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


lol I'm stealing that! Going by the title was I wasn't sure if I should click on it.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 6, 2019)

I love this thread

Grape ape day 21 12/12


----------



## lokie (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Nov 7, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> All you need is a camping chair, a milk create (for a table) and a swag. The rest is just showing off, of course your weed plants deserve the 5 star treatment and shouldn’t be subject to those conditions


Sorry swag is not in my Australian urban dictionary. Funny doubble meaning for snag tho.








Browse the Aussie Slang Dictionary - results starting with the letter 's' - Australia Day in NSW


Look up Aussie slang phrases and words you'll only hear in Australia.




www.australiaday.com.au





But I assume you mean marijuanas.


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> swag


Swag has two meanings, one is Stuff We All Get, as in promotional items handed out at a convention, or wherever. There is also a swag light that hangs from a hook on the ceiling on a chain and plugs into a wall outlet.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Swag has two meanings, one is Stuff We All Get, as in promotional items handed out at a convention, or wherever. There is also a swag light that hangs from a hook on the ceiling on a chain and plugs into a wall outlet.


And then of course there's this swag.


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And then of course there's this swag.
> 
> View attachment 4417771


New one to me.


----------



## kgp (Nov 7, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Sundae driver on sundae driver
> 
> View attachment 4414924


Man that looks delicious! What is her nose and flavors? How is the high?


----------



## dstroy (Nov 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And then of course there's this swag.
> 
> View attachment 4417771


Swag vs



Will it blend?


----------



## dstroy (Nov 7, 2019)

kgp said:


> Man that looks delicious! What is her nose and flavors? How is the high?


I’m glad I got ahold of it. It’s worth some space.

Funky fruit. Total headwrap day eraser and gives mad munchies. Great for winding down, it’s calming.


----------



## kgp (Nov 7, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I’m glad I got ahold of it. It’s worth some space.
> 
> Funky fruit. Total headwrap day eraser and gives mad munchies. Great for winding down, it’s calming.


Sounds wonderful. Hopefully in a couple months I can experience the same. Thanks!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> New one to me.


Possibly a regional name for brick weed?
That's what it means here.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Possibly a regional name for brick weed?
> That's what it means here.


Same here.


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Possibly a regional name for brick weed?
> That's what it means here.


I have been out of the loop for a few decades, so there is that. I don't remember even seeing brick weed in 30 years, I guess I was spoiled.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And then of course there's this swag.
> 
> View attachment 4417771


Around here the called it schwag. Never seen anything like that IRL.


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2019)

__





Urban Dictionary: schwag


adj. Term used to describe low grade marijuana. This type of marijuana is usually brown, seedy, dry. The term is also used by many pot heads to describe anything that is low grade. noun. low grade marijuana




www.urbandictionary.com




OK, I learned something today.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 7, 2019)

Incredible bulk day 10 of flower


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 8, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And then of course there's this swag.
> 
> View attachment 4417771


We call that stress or bammer out here.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 8, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> We call that stress or bammer out here.


Lots of names for it. Reggie. Bobby Brown


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 8, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Lots of names for it. Reggie. Bobby Brown


Boo boo. Basura.


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2019)

We just used called it a lid, or a baggie (there weren't Ziplocs yet, just the glad sandwich bags you licked the flap to hold shut). 13 stood for Marijuanas because M is the 13th letter in the alphabet.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> We just used called it a lid, or a baggie (there weren't Ziplocs yet, just the glad sandwich bags you licked the flap to hold shut). 13 stood for Marijuanas because M is the 13th letter in the alphabet.


3 finger 8ths

SH420


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> 3 finger 8ths
> 
> SH420


They were more like 3-4 finger ounces.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And then of course there's this swag.
> 
> View attachment 4417771


I thought that was schwag?


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I thought that was schwag?


Swag

Schwag


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice . Can I see it from out under the plastic please. 


I picked up the Sataurday special, 
Jigga 
Today. 



DustyDuke said:


> Swag
> View attachment 4418823
> Schwag
> View attachment 4418824


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 9, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nice . Can I see it from out under the plastic please.
> 
> 
> I picked up the Sataurday special,
> ...


It’s not my weed just a pic someone posted yesterday in the Aussie growers thread


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Swag
> View attachment 4418823
> Schwag
> View attachment 4418824


Trying to get my artistic flair back Doc thought you might wanna see. Just doing a small mosiac before I tackle a bigger more detailed piece 

Getting there


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s not my weed just a pic someone posted yesterday in the Aussie growers thread


I see. Got any good bud shot of what your smokin today Dusty from down under.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Trying to get my artistic flair back Doc thought you might wanna see. Just doing a small mosiac before I tackle a bigger more detailed piece
> View attachment 4418841
> Getting there
> View attachment 4418842


That’s tight mate. I totally dig your style.
It’s so interesting. I might try that one day. It looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 9, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I see. Got any good bud shot of what your smokin today Dusty from down under.


I’ll post up some bud pics soon


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ll post up some bud pics soon


This is what I’m working on now. 

This is trippin me out mate. Our colors are real similar.,it’s like we are on the same wavelength. It’s weird isn’t it?


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 9, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This is what I’m working on now.
> View attachment 4418847


Nice one those circles really pop hope mine do 
I got these for my next piece


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Nice one those circles really pop hope mine do
> I got these for my next piece
> View attachment 4418852


Fasinating. I look forward to seeing your evolution.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 9, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Fasinating. I look forward to seeing your evolution.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 9, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nice . Can I see it from out under the plastic please.
> 
> 
> I picked up the Sataurday special,
> ...


Here’s some green crack I was about to chop up


----------



## Oh My (Nov 10, 2019)

Triple Purple Rhino


----------



## Oh My (Nov 10, 2019)

Star Dawg


----------



## Oh My (Nov 10, 2019)

Z-weed


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 10, 2019)

Oh My said:


> Triple Purple Rhino
> View attachment 4419199


That TPR looks like a big old scoop of ice cream rolled around in candy. Haven’t seen you around for a bit. You been well?


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 10, 2019)

The lighting steals its color but this bud is lime green with purple accents

Prism #4


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2019)

Ribbed for her pleasure...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 11, 2019)

Wedding cake f2 @Aeroknow 

Blueberry hashplant @curious2garden


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ribbed for her pleasure...
> View attachment 4419373


scrotum poles


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4419661
> Wedding cake f2 @Aeroknow
> View attachment 4419662
> Blueberry hashplant @curious2garden


Oh that BBHP is lovely! I have Space Monkey in veg with it. Maybe I should make seeds for next year. The Wedding Cake looks wonderful as well.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 11, 2019)

Dragonfruit
Kosher Kush
Jabba's Stash(tasty chocolate smell)

Sour Diesel 
C99
Snow Temple 
Gelato

Last, but not least, this little survivor Jabba's Stash


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 11, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> DragonfruitView attachment 4419984
> Kosher KushView attachment 4419986
> Jabba's Stash(tasty chocolate smell)
> View attachment 4419990
> ...


Good shit bro. I love my Cali brothers and sister. Lol you guys always have lots of goodness


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 11, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Good shit bro. I love my Cali brothers and sister. Lol you guys always have lots of goodness


Haha thanks man. C2G hooked a brotha up with the majority of the strains. Some good keepers in there.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 11, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Haha thanks man. C2G hooked a brotha up with the majority of the strains. Some good keepers in there.


That would be the sister  obviously..


----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4419661
> Wedding cake f2 @Aeroknow
> View attachment 4419662
> Blueberry hashplant @curious2garden


Nice dude


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 14, 2019)

Day 19 of flower


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 18, 2019)

Snow Temple

Jabba's Stash

Sour Deisel. Loving this pheno.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 18, 2019)

Grape ape day 34 12/12



Smells like grape ape!


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2019)

Meth. We're on it.


----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2019)

Brilliant idea....


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Haha thanks man. C2G hooked a brotha up with the majority of the strains. Some good keepers in there.


Can't wait to hear what you think of C99, Dragonfruit, Snow Temple and Jabba's Stash.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 20, 2019)

Gelato from all 3 greenhouses


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 20, 2019)

A new beginning. Triple Nova. There are 2 more but I didn’t pull them out.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 20, 2019)

Dragon Fruit, will let you know in a few months


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 21, 2019)

What are youse guys thoughts on overripe buds? I've got all cloudy but no amber trichs on the first batch of gelatos but they buds have been looking full and ready with all pistils receded. The second batch looks prettier visually with 95% cloudy and 5% clear trichomes. Hairs are just starting to turn amber and recede. I'm wondering if me waiting on amber trichs is detrimental.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 21, 2019)

This one doesn’t no which way to grow


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> This one doesn’t no which way to grow View attachment 4424692


Caterpillar OG?


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> What are youse guys thoughts on overripe buds? I've got all cloudy but no amber trichs on the first batch of gelatos but they buds have been looking full and ready with all pistils receded. The second batch looks prettier visually with 95% cloudy and 5% clear trichomes. Hairs are just starting to turn amber and recede. I'm wondering if me waiting on amber trichs is detrimental.


I would think that if they aren't a majority amber then they aren't over ripe, just my 2C.


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> This one doesn’t no which way to grow View attachment 4424692


Looks like a cockscomb (I don't name them, I just find the pics)


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> Looks like a cockscomb (I don't name them, I just find the pics)
> 
> View attachment 4424731


It’s called fasciation


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2019)

SR-71 (I HAD to grow this one) Dragon Fruit, Lucky Charms.


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> fasciation


Fascinating.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> What are youse guys thoughts on overripe buds? I've got all cloudy but no amber trichs on the first batch of gelatos but they buds have been looking full and ready with all pistils receded. The second batch looks prettier visually with 95% cloudy and 5% clear trichomes. Hairs are just starting to turn amber and recede. I'm wondering if me waiting on amber trichs is detrimental.


Cut a nug and quick dry. It will smoke harsh and taste shitty but check out the high profile. It's the only way to know. Some sativa dom strains just don't go amber.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> Fascinating.


Can I play? fasciculation


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Can I play? fasciculation


You were twitching to post that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Can I play? fasciculation





raratt said:


> You were twitching to post that.


Lol - you kids play nice now.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> SR-71 (I HAD to grow this one) Dragon Fruit, Lucky Charms.View attachment 4424744


You're orchids look happy.


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> You're orchids look happy.


I guess they are OK with 18 hrs of light. They should be putting out buds soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> SR-71 (I HAD to grow this one) Dragon Fruit, Lucky Charms.View attachment 4424744


I bet she grows for you like nobody else!


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I bet she grows for you like nobody else!


I'll treat her (I hope) better than the aircraft treated me, lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Cut a nug and quick dry. It will smoke harsh and taste shitty but check out the high profile. It's the only way to know. Some sativa dom strains just don't go amber.


Gelato is 50/50 sativa/indica from what I've heard. The buds I harvested from last week are keeping me focused and energized. I was hoping to get a more couchlock high. I checked the bottom buds and they are all looking ripe to the naked eye too. Even the little buds at the base of the plants. Im gonna just wait it out I guess. And if they dont amber......then off with their heads. Oh, how i dread trimming.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Gelato is 50/50 sativa/indica from what I've heard. The buds I harvested from last week are keeping me focused and energized. I was hoping to get a more couchlock high. I checked the bottom buds and they are all looking ripe to the naked eye too. Even the little buds at the base of the plants. Im gonna just wait it out I guess. And if they dont amber......then off with their heads. Oh, how i dread trimming.


Yeah Monday (the week of T'giving), I'm in chop mode. I f'n hate trimming too. I have BBHP and Space Monkey waiting for the table so I have to go.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah Monday (the week of T'giving), I'm in chop mode. I f'n hate trimming too. I have BBHP and Space Monkey waiting for the table so I have to go.


What you taking down monday? Im thinking about chopping the 10x10 tomorrow even. Just so i wont be stuck in trim jail back to back. lol I need my damn breaks.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 21, 2019)

I'm getting close to chop as well. Monday will be 9 weeks from flip

Pink Sherbert 


Humboldt cookies 


I typically run these 10 weeks but I'm thinking 9 to 9.5 is going to be just fine 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> What you taking down monday? Im thinking about chopping the 10x10 tomorrow even. Just so i wont be stuck in trim jail back to back. lol I need my damn breaks.


Prolly my GG#4, then GG#4S1-3 then Snow Temple, but T'giving will intervene so I'll go late


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm getting close to chop as well. Monday will be 9 weeks from flip
> 
> Pink Sherbert
> View attachment 4424841
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 21, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm getting close to chop as well. Monday will be 9 weeks from flip
> 
> Pink Sherbert
> View attachment 4424841
> ...


Nice and purdy. My plants are at 8 weeks from flip in the patio gh, 9 in the south gh, and 10 in the east. Everything is turning crazy colors. All kinda shades of purple. Kosher kush has some stunning leaves fading from green to yellow to purple.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Can I play? fasciculation


fascia? I sucked at biology


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 22, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> fascia? I sucked at biology


it's twitching...which was already hinted at....i get it in my forearms all the time..little muscle just twitching away...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's twitching...which was already hinted at....i get it in my forearms all the time..little muscle just twitching away...


That is an obvious penis deficiency. Your symptoms are mild, so the prognosis is guardedly optimistic. Administer a bolus dose of Goodson's STAT; start with a p.o bolus of 3 dix.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That is an obvious penis deficiency. Your symptoms are mild, so the prognosis is guardedly optimistic. Administer a bolus dose of Goodson's STAT; start with a p.o bolus of 3 dix.


Sigh, everyone knows a Goodson's bolus is 6! Go back to chemistry your urology chops are weak.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Sigh, everyone knows a Goodson's bolus is 6! Go back to chemistry your urology chops are weak.


You're right; that is the usual correct starting dose. In this presentation, I was figuring in the likely mandibular tetany. He must crawl before he does the dickathlon.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 22, 2019)

i'm sure Cannabineer is just being hilarious...too bad i'll never know


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> SR-71 (I HAD to grow this one) Dragon Fruit, Lucky Charms.View attachment 4424744


I think you'll like the SR71, it was my main crop this past summer. For me though it was a heavy feeder


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I think you'll like the SR71, it was my main crop this past summer. For me though it was a heavy feeder


I will keep that in mind, thanks.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 23, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm getting close to chop as well. Monday will be 9 weeks from flip
> 
> Pink Sherbert
> View attachment 4424841
> ...


Nice!


----------



## dstroy (Nov 23, 2019)

Wedding cake vegging 18/6


----------



## dangledo (Nov 23, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Wedding cake vegging 18/6
> 
> View attachment 4425531View attachment 4425532


How about some of that fucking nasa set up porn pics?

Tried to show a buddy but couldn't remember where you post it at


----------



## Wastei (Nov 24, 2019)

dangledo said:


> How about some of that fucking nasa set up porn pics?
> 
> Tried to show a buddy but couldn't remember where you post it at


Here you go! https://www.rollitup.org/t/2-bagseed-grape-ape-clone-run.983940/


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 24, 2019)

Wastei said:


> Here you go! https://www.rollitup.org/t/2-bagseed-grape-ape-clone-run.983940/


Now I understand how @dstroy does it! It must the angry flipping off gnome that produces the crazy buds. I'll never be at your caliber... I need an angry gnome 

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2019)

Holy deficiency, Batman! 

I was going to make clones for a buddy, but maybe I should get it healthy first.
This cutting was from an outdoor plant that was already in flower so it's a reveg. 
More phosphorous should help with the purple stems. I'll probably hit it with a dose of bloom boost (5-50-17).

What do you think?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy deficiency, Batman!
> View attachment 4426096
> I was going to make clones for a buddy, but maybe I should get it healthy first.
> This cutting was from an outdoor plant that was already in flower so it's a reveg.
> ...


How's the ph?

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> How's the ph?
> 
> SH420


I don't know.  

It's in coco/perlite but I usually don't check the runoff. 

Everything I feed it is 5.8 - 6.2


----------



## dstroy (Nov 24, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Now I understand how @dstroy does it! It must the angry flipping off gnome that produces the crazy buds. I'll never be at your caliber... I need an angry gnome
> 
> SH420


Shh don’t tell anyone else, powerful juju



https://www.amazon.com/Gnometastic-Double-Bird-Gnome/dp/B00S4JWQA6/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?keywords=garden+gnome+flipping+the+bird&qid=1574622264&sr=8-3


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't know.
> 
> It's in coco/perlite but I usually don't check the runoff.
> 
> Everything I feed it is 5.8 - 6.2


I've noticed most of my problems start there. Could be phosphorus def or nitrogen 
Says me.

SH420


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm getting close to chop as well. Monday will be 9 weeks from flip
> 
> Pink Sherbert
> View attachment 4424841
> ...


Those are pretty. Do you have an infinity towards dark green colored marijuana strains for any particular reason?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4419661
> Wedding cake f2 @Aeroknow
> View attachment 4419662
> Blueberry hashplant @curious2garden


That is incredible! So sugary! What bag appeal. It certainly does not get much more impressive than that! What’s the high like?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 24, 2019)

Dragon Fruit


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 24, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those are pretty. Do you have an infinity towards dark green colored marijuana strains for any particular reason?


No, not really. Been growing mostly cookie crosses so the tendency for color is there. 

SH420


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> No, not really. Been growing mostly cookie crosses so the tendency for color is there.
> 
> SH420


They are beautiful. I have been smoking a lot of cookie crosses lately. I picked up Peyote Cookies yesterday and it makes me laugh a lot and Turns me into a comedian.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy deficiency, Batman!
> View attachment 4426096
> I was going to make clones for a buddy, but maybe I should get it healthy first.
> This cutting was from an outdoor plant that was already in flower so it's a reveg.
> ...


I'd take the clones.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They are beautiful. I have been smoking a lot of cookie crosses lately. I picked up Peyote Cookies yesterday and it makes me laugh a lot and Turns me into a comedian.


Just smoked some GMO x Chem 91. Wish I would have cloned her but I have enough seeds to find her again.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2019)

I am growing Northern Lights currently. 
It’s now 30 days into flower .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Just smoked some GMO x Chem 91. Wish I would have cloned her but I have enough seeds to find her again.


Awesome . That sounds like a very fun endeavor. Good luck! I hope you find her again.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 24, 2019)

With my over stocking of clones, I had to plant this new tray earlier than usual. The clones just get too big if I wait too long.




The tray to its right is 11 days ahead, but the plants are almost the same size! Got some of my new Durban poison ladies in this tray, can't wait to see who flowers best so I can mom that pheno. She is replacing Trainwreck, that used to be my best sativa. But she's not producing the way she used to (about half of that), and she's degraded enough genetically where I just have to let her die gracefully. She's been with me from the beginning, I've been cloning her for a decade.




I've started using a vermiculite/perlite blend again (75/25) so that the plants don't dry out too quickly as they do with straight perlite. This last tray to the right is about 6 weeks, and the tray is stunted because I wanted to try pure vermiculite. It hold too much water like that, and the plants couldn't grow to their full potential. Nice quality buds, just short-ass plants.




See the tray to its left at 4 weeks, notice the size difference when I add in 25% perlite. Lots of air gets to the roots.




My drying rack right in the flower room. Shitty dark pic, sorry.




Here's some almost dry Strawberry Cheesecake in the rack. Heavy, medicinal indica. She'll cure what ails you.




Here's the true innovation of my grow, my lightproof mom tent. She's the magic that lets me veg, flower, and dry all in the same small room. I even keep vegging clones under the mom tray, I can fit about 35 clones down there comfortably.




Thanks for tuning in. Like and subscribe


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Strawberry Cheesecake


Did your plants darken/i.e. turn purple when they were ripe?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Did your plants darken/i.e. turn purple when they were ripe?


A bit. Now that its colder in the room at night, they are ending up with a little more purple than usual. I'll try to remember to post pics of her before I chop next harvest (every 2 weeks)...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 24, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is incredible! So sugary! What bag appeal. It certainly does not get much more impressive than that! What’s the high like?


I didn't get to smoke much of the blueberry hashplant. The wedding cake has a super potent stone. People say it's couchlock but I'm productive on it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> How's the ph?
> 
> SH420





Chunky Stool said:


> I don't know.
> 
> It's in coco/perlite but I usually don't check the runoff.
> 
> Everything I feed it is 5.8 - 6.2





shrxhky420 said:


> I've noticed most of my problems start there. Could be phosphorus def or nitrogen
> Says me.
> 
> SH420


Thanks for the tip bro. 
I hope you didn't take my reply the wrong way. I appreciate your advice.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the tip bro.
> I hope you didn't take my reply the wrong way. I appreciate your advice.


Not at all. All good. 
I'm with C2G, take your cuts! I saw all kinds that I would take. 

SH420


----------



## crimsonecho (Nov 24, 2019)

This is a personal cross which i’m calling the Lignite Blue. It’s Blue Kush x Dinachem. A very neglected and stressed pheno from a trial run. Got harvested early too. No hermies or anything and it looks just delicious. Hoping to stumble upon a similar pheno in the 250+ Lignite Blue seeds i got stored in the fridge. Haven’t smoked it yet, it’s still drying but i’m sure it’s gonna be an awesome smoke too.


Pollen chucking is fun!


----------



## ANC (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 24, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Dragon FruitView attachment 4426126View attachment 4426127View attachment 4426128View attachment 4426129View attachment 4426130View attachment 4426131View attachment 4426132View attachment 4426133


 the tall one Hermied. Today was the first time watering in two weeks so I think she got a bit to dry/cold in the root zone. All others chugging along though


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 24, 2019)

C99. Loving her


----------



## dangledo (Nov 25, 2019)

Slymeball 120 sift hand pressed

Neglecting you nuggers lately. I still love you all. Xoxo






Just polished off that delicious dick actually


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Slymeball 120 sift hand pressed
> 
> Neglecting you nuggers lately. I still love you all. Xoxo
> View attachment 4426249View attachment 4426246
> ...


That is f'n gorgeous


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am growing Northern Lights currently.
> It’s now 30 days into flower . View attachment 4426151


Your skulls are coloring up nicely with the cold


----------



## dangledo (Nov 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That is f'n gorgeous


Highest of compliments

Thank you


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Your skulls are coloring up nicely with the cold


Thank you.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 25, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am growing Northern Lights currently.
> It’s now 30 days into flower . View attachment 4426151


Dude, my juju needs to get on this level


----------



## dangledo (Nov 26, 2019)

Fucking stoners and their plant protectors smh


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 26, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Fucking stoners and their plant protectors smh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, right? 
Mine protects the entire room


SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 26, 2019)

Oh yeah, I started harvesting today 




SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2019)

i've got a whole strike team of "plant protectors"


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 27, 2019)

Getting close. I bet as soon as I jar the other harvest these will be calling out to my pruners.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Getting close. I bet as soon as I jar the other harvest these will be calling out to my pruners.View attachment 4427760View attachment 4427761


To paraphrase our local botanist ...


... I'd smoke that


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 27, 2019)

Sugar Mill day 21

I/B


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Sugar Mill day 21
> View attachment 4428013
> I/B
> View attachment 4428015


Lovely!


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Sugar Mill day 21
> View attachment 4428013
> I/B
> View attachment 4428015


Beautiful!
I love how your leaves are green & healthy all the way to the tip.

Somebody has all their shit in one sock.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Beautiful!
> I love how your leaves are green & healthy all the way to the tip.
> 
> Somebody has all their shit in one sock.


Cheers mate 5th times a charm (hopefully not there yet )


----------



## Oh My (Nov 28, 2019)

Black Diesel


----------



## dstroy (Nov 28, 2019)

Grape ape day 43 12/12



Smells pretty good!


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Oh My (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Danksgiving Growther"z


----------



## dstroy (Nov 30, 2019)

Wedding cake vegging


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 2, 2019)

3ish weeks left


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 2, 2019)

Purple Punch


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 2, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Purple PunchView attachment 4430709


That’s some nice looking buds!!
Colours are popping


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 3, 2019)

Gelato 9 weeks from flip. Probably let them go to 11 weeks, weather permitting of course.


----------



## beernutz (Dec 3, 2019)

cheese skunk 2 phenos


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Gelato 9 weeks from flip. Probably let them go to 11 weeks, weather permitting of course.View attachment 4431065View attachment 4431064


I like the mall cop in the top photo


----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2019)

My autoflower


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4432629


Santa bringing me C99 Twins


----------



## Wastei (Dec 7, 2019)

Bubblelicious


----------



## dstroy (Dec 7, 2019)

Grape ape lowers day 55 12/12


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 7, 2019)

Gelato


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 8, 2019)

Ninefold Collective's good medicine og(freebie)
Motarebel's indiana bubblegum x 91 chem skva/deathstar bx1(freebie; labeled testers)

Smells like bubblegum
Motarebel's bowser 24 x 91 chem skva/deathstar bx1(freebie; labeled tester)

She smells like roasted meat.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 8, 2019)

Haayyy nugg fuckers

3 Goofy grape phenos cut around April. I'm gonna have to revisit these beans. The mimosa is coming through more than ever. Orange cream taste on the exhale. Smooth af


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 8, 2019)

Snow Temple. Greasy and pungent af.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2019)

GG#4, a bit purple from the cold


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> GG#4, a bit purple from the cold
> View attachment 4434731View attachment 4434730


Nice work. Is that the cut or from your s1's?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice work. Is that the cut or from your s1's?


That's the cut.

Below the cut is on the right and GG4 S1-3 is on the left. I chopped them today.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That's the cut.
> 
> Below the cut is on the right and GG4 S1-3 is on the left. I chopped them today.
> View attachment 4434820


Very nice c2g Ive been waiting patiently to see your buds and they are amazing. Top shelf


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2019)

Louis XIII 8weeks, need 3 more weeks


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2019)

P. somniferum "Peshwar white" (little pots)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> P. somniferum "Peshwar white" (little pots)
> View attachment 4434835


Setting up for outdoor spring crop?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2019)

Yep


----------



## ANC (Dec 10, 2019)

So I finally weighed my little autoflower harvest, got 6 and a half ounces...
Not too shabby.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> P. somniferum "Peshwar white" (little pots)


I guerrilla grew a batch about 10 years ago and ended up with a golf ball size of latex. It made for a nice summer but I liked it too much.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 11, 2019)

Dragon Fruit. The terps on this bitch make me warm and moist.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 11, 2019)

Gelato 11 weeks from flip


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Dragon Fruit. The terps on this bitch make me warm and moist.
> View attachment 4435396


There's so much SSH in her I'm looking forward to the smoke report.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> There's so much SSH in her I'm looking forward to the smoke report.


Oh, for sure. Ssh is one of my favorite strains to grow. Not very difficult, but an aphid magnet. DF seems like an easy grower too. I wish I could have let them really nug up. Looks like the buds were going to take the shape of an asterisk.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4435395View attachment 4435391View attachment 4435392View attachment 4435393


Hockey mask with a cricket bat?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Hockey mask with a cricket bat?


Of course, it shows he means business


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Hockey mask with a cricket bat?


I was as disappointed as you when i saw it . That’s what he came with . Hopefully I can find something better for harvest is a few weeks. 
I had placed an order for this mean green killing machine Texas chainsaw monster but they sent me the wrong one. I wanted this green one but they sent the boring original one with blood splatters on apron which looks stupid when harvesting a plant. 

Does Chucky’s axe look ok?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was as disappointed as you when i saw it . That’s what he came with . Hopefully I can find something better for harvest is a few weeks.
> I had placed an order for this mean green killing machine Texas chainsaw monster but they sent me the wrong one. I wanted this green one but they sent the boring original one with blood splatters on apron which looks stupid when harvesting a plant.
> View attachment 4435830
> Does Chucky’s axe look ok?
> View attachment 4435831


Well done! Seems we are all in chop mode!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2019)

Bodhi Snow Temple in her winter finery. 


She's dead now.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was as disappointed as you when i saw it . That’s what he came with . Hopefully I can find something better for harvest is a few weeks.
> I had placed an order for this mean green killing machine Texas chainsaw monster but they sent me the wrong one. I wanted this green one but they sent the boring original one with blood splatters on apron which looks stupid when harvesting a plant.
> View attachment 4435830
> Does Chucky’s axe look ok?
> View attachment 4435831


Bummer about green apron guy.

Chucky’s hatchet gains my approval.

~edit~ I want one of these. Silky brand “Ono” Japanese hatchet. Seems ideal for a truck or bugout bag.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Bummer about green apron guy.
> 
> Chucky’s hatchet gains my approval.
> 
> ...


Thanks, That’s a cool little axe knife .
Chucky, along with his axe, came with a gun and a knife. Luckily they fit into Jason’s Hands....He looks so much better now! Tomorrow is Friday the 13th. Have a good one!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks, That’s a cool little axe knife .
> Chucky, along with his axe, came with a gun and a knife. Luckily they fit into Jason’s Hands....He looks so much better now! Tomorrow is Friday the 13th. Have a good one!
> 
> View attachment 4435982


Nice! Adapt improvise overcome!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Bodhi Snow Temple in her winter finery.
> View attachment 4435900View attachment 4435901
> 
> She's dead now.


Gorgeous. I think she would look great in a silk coffin.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Gorgeous. I think she would look great in a rice-paper coffin.


Fify


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Gorgeous. I think she would look great in a silk coffin.


That’s why you are the artist, thanks


----------



## dstroy (Dec 12, 2019)

Grape ape almost done! Day 60 12/12


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 12, 2019)

Sugar Mill 



Goofy Grape x Sweet Black Angel


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 13, 2019)

Not a complete trim but pink sherbert I'm currently smoking. 



It's stony and smells great, just haven't pulled the flavor profile out. It's taken a long time to dry, humidity has been a bitch. No mold though so I'm lucky there. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not a complete trim but pink sherbert I'm currently smoking.
> 
> View attachment 4436312
> 
> ...


Lovely!


----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2019)

Dragon Fruit right rear, SR-71 left and right, Lucky Charms middle. About two months from seed. I know they're hungry, I should be OK once I get them on a good watering/nute schedule. About a pound.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That’s why you are the artist, thanks


Now that my buds are really getting big I am going to try to up my photography skills. I have been taking a lot of photos but It’s actually quite challenging with the light the my Timber cobs projects. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2019)

These Walmart monsters are so cheap 
I upgraded Freddy’s cheap plastic knives . Now I’m all cut up and bloody but totally worth it! Blood on my hands screaming in torment.
Totally worth it.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 16, 2019)

Nearly there


----------



## Wastei (Dec 17, 2019)

Doing the flip today!


----------



## dstroy (Dec 18, 2019)

Finished redoing my light, switched filter to blow through put wedding cake in there today.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 18, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Finished redoing my light, switched filter to blow through put wedding cake in there today.
> 
> View attachment 4439384View attachment 4439385View attachment 4439386View attachment 4439387View attachment 4439388


Nice work!! I like your lights how many watts are those cobs?
Have you run the cmh/cob combo before?
I’ll be running cmh/qb next winter to keep the temps right and just to see how it goes.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Nice work!! I like your lights how many watts are those cobs?
> Have you run the cmh/cob combo before?
> I’ll be running cmh/qb next winter to keep the temps right and just to see how it goes.


560w led 56w/ea.
500w cmh

I have not, I only used leds until now. It’s an adventure!


----------



## dstroy (Dec 19, 2019)

Cleaned up underneath this morning


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 19, 2019)

Lower sour d bud(leafy pheno)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 19, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Cleaned up underneath this morning
> 
> View attachment 4439520


Nice job!
So clean...


----------



## dstroy (Dec 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice job!
> So clean...


Thank you! I’m super excited to run this cut.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 19, 2019)

Gelato went 11 weeks from flip without much rot. Taking all the tops.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 20, 2019)

I'm still kinda new around here. Let me know if I posted this in the wrong thread. I'm on my second grow now. Almost harvest time!!! I swapped over to these killer, screw-in-LED-bulbs this year. WOW!!!

WAY better than the incandescent ones I used last year! This year I grew TWO plants! WHEW! They are doing awesome. Here they are- what do you guys think? My scale broke last year, so I have to just guess. I figure this is gonna be a massive harvest, and I'll get....



....about a pound. Thanks for all of your help! You guys rock!!! TTYL!


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 20, 2019)

a little embarrassing..


----------



## Wastei (Dec 20, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> I'm still kinda new around here. Let me know if I posted this in the wrong thread. I'm on my second grow now. Almost harvest time!!! I swapped over to these killer, screw-in-LED-bulbs this year. WOW!!!
> View attachment 4439964
> WAY better than the incandescent ones I used last year! This year I grew TWO plants! WHEW! They are doing awesome. Here they are- what do you guys think? My scale broke last year, so I have to just guess. I figure this is gonna be a massive harvest, and I'll get....
> 
> ...


I think you need to try viewing your results a little bit more objectively. I have a hard time deciding if you're trolling or not? They don't look healthy and if you think you will harvest 1 pound from two very sick looking plants you're speculating out in the blue. 

How many bulbs are you using and what is the wattage? I think you need to go back to the drawing board and look more into feeding schedules and proper watering techniques.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 20, 2019)

Kosher Kush

mystery clone
Dragon Fruit bouquet 
Snow Temple bouquet 
Another gelato pic. Just cause.



Wastei said:


> I think you need to try viewing your results a little bit more objectively. I have a hard time deciding if you're trolling or not? They don't look healthy and if you think you will harvest 1 pound from two very sick looking plants you're speculating out in the blue.
> 
> How many bulbs are you using and what is the wattage? I think you need to go back to the drawing board and look more into feeding schedules and proper watering techniques.


I think he’s trolling


----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 20, 2019)

Wastei said:


> I think you need to try viewing your results a little bit more objectively. I have a hard time deciding if you're trolling or not? They don't look healthy and if you think you will harvest 1 pound from two very sick looking plants you're speculating out in the blue.
> 
> How many bulbs are you using and what is the wattage? I think you need to go back to the drawing board and look more into feeding schedules and proper watering techniques.


Yeah, that post was just ment to be funny. Those were a couple rejects that I quit caring for. They spent a few days out in freezing rain and a totally AFU'd light schedule. It would have been cool if you flat out called me a moron. It was ment to look that way..... Lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I think he’s trolling


^^^^^^^^^^ This ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 20, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> Yeah, that post was just ment to be funny. Those were a couple rejects that I quit caring for. They spent a few days out in freezing rain and a totally AFU'd light schedule. It would have been cool if you flat out called me a moron. It was ment to look that way..... Lol


Moron

You're welcome.

SH420


----------



## dstroy (Dec 20, 2019)

Always be tryna catch me trollin durty.


Sundae driver


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 20, 2019)

Sugar Mill this pic shows the sativa dominant and the indica dominant

So I filled this thing (should of taken a pic when it was full)

Now the shits hang every where


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 21, 2019)

So, Tuesday is 63 days and we have family staying with us for the week. Not being able to spend time in the garden is giving me anxiety and this DLA5 f2 from @Rosinallday is giving me an itchy scissor finger. Sorry about the hps. I've heard the f1s had a strong sickly, offensive smell. This does not. It is sweet.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 21, 2019)

Cindy 99 came out nice


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 21, 2019)

morning, noon, and night for me. Nice coffee and a jay is the best way to destress before heading to the office. Really wish some of the super stressful high strung folks would just take a puff and chill.


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 21, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Cindy 99 came out nice




Nice!!! Who's variety was it?


----------



## dangledo (Dec 21, 2019)

Slymeball still can't get enough lemon lime sorbet taste. Compliments the orange gummies i made yesterday.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 21, 2019)

sandman83 said:


> Nice!!! Who's variety was it?


Tbh. I don’t know. It was a s1 bean gifted to me.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 21, 2019)

This Bubba Kush had absolutely no smell while growing. But break a nug up and you can smell the terps. Smells kinda like throw up. I’ve been searching for this kind of bud for the longest. I used to get bomb bud back in the day that smelled like this but after 2007 it disappeared.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2019)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 4440738
> 
> View attachment 4440741
> 
> Slymeball still can't get enough lemon lime sorbet taste. Compliments the orange gummies i made yesterday.


Is it snowing in your house?


----------



## dangledo (Dec 21, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is it snowing in your house?


Between the taste and frost, she really produces some quality hash.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Between the taste and frost, she really produces some quality hash.


looks wicked good my friend.


----------



## lokie (Dec 21, 2019)

There will be fresh bud for Christmas!



lol 

that is a GG4 from seed. 1 gal pot, 5 weeks veg, 7 weeks flower, no training or topping. A shrimp if I ever saw one.
If it gives up a 1/2 oz I'll be happy. It's trichomes are lightly cloudy with a bit of amber. 

I'll prob take it and a few others down on Monday. The others are normal size for this stage of growth.

No time for a real cure but there will be fresh bud on Christmas Day.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2019)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 4440738
> 
> View attachment 4440741
> 
> Slymeball still can't get enough lemon lime sorbet taste. Compliments the orange gummies i made yesterday.


WhOooooo
That last pic vibrates!!! How did you do that?


FresnoFarmer said:


> Cindy 99 came out niceView attachment 4440676


I love the shape! It’s so sexy

Does a purple stem like this mean that this leaf is completely mature and useless to the plant anymore because the plant has tapped out all it’s nutrients available?. Would cutting it off cause any stress to a plant at day 56 Flower slow down the flowering process?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 22, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WhOooooo
> That last pic vibrates!!! How did you do that?
> I love the shape! It’s so sexy
> 
> ...


thanks. C99 grows crazy.

I only remove leaves for airflow to prevent mold/mildew. And pin them back if they’re blocking light to budsites. Looks like a healthy leaf.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> thanks. C99 grows crazy.
> 
> I only remove leaves for airflow to prevent mold/mildew. And pin them back if they’re blocking light to budsites. Looks like a healthy leaf.


I’m at day 57 flower should I just feed her water only from here on out? I’m hydro.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 22, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WhOooooo
> That last pic vibrates!!! How did you do that?
> I love the shape! It’s so sexy
> 
> ...


I think that's part of your strain, it doesn't look like a deficit leaf. My stems turn purple all the time as do my leaves 


SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 22, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I’m at day 57 flower should I just feed her water only from here on out? I’m hydro.


When are you planning to harvest? I usually flush the last 3 days... but I feed until then. I do lower my nutrients the last 2 weeks before flushing 

SH420


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> When are you planning to harvest? I usually flush the last 3 days... but I feed until then. I do lower my nutrients the last 2 weeks before flushing
> 
> SH420


When do you think I should chop? 
I just took these pics for you to critique please.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> When do you think I should chop?
> I just took these pics for you to critique please.
> View attachment 4441282View attachment 4441283View attachment 4441284


Take a test nug, quick dry and see if you like the high profile.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 22, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> When do you think I should chop?
> I just took these pics for you to critique please.
> View attachment 4441282View attachment 4441283View attachment 4441284


At least a week, maybe 2.


Just a side note 
If the stems were more of a wine color, then I would have called deficiency 

SH420


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> At least a week, maybe 2.
> 
> 
> Just a side note
> ...


Thanks!
Do you ever use turkey basking bags to dry your flowers in after drying them in the closet for a few days?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 22, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks!
> Do you ever use turkey basking bags to dry your flowers in after drying them in the closet for a few days?


Turkey bags are used after drying is done. You're risking mold otherwise 

SH420


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Turkey bags are used after drying is done. You're risking mold otherwise
> 
> SH420


Oh wow, don’t want mold! I might just hang them to dry in the closet until the branch snaps and then jar them up and crack the jar everyday. What do you think of these lightproof Ball canning jars?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oh wow, don’t want mold! I might just hang them to dry in the closet until the branch snaps and then jar them up and crack the jar everyday. What do you think of these lightproof Ball canning jars?
> View attachment 4441500


those are cool, but unnecessary unless you're storing them in direct sunlight, or next to your iguana's basking spot. the shelf next to my desk where i keep my jars doesn't get a ton of u.v. exposure.....
oh, and brown paper bags are way better than the turkey bags, they slow down the drying process without stopping it


----------



## Oh My (Dec 24, 2019)

Triple Purple Rhino, 3 weeks.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 24, 2019)

Grape ape


----------



## Wastei (Dec 24, 2019)

Funnier to show roots at day 4 in flower than vegetation. At least in Aero!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> those are cool, but unnecessary unless you're storing them in direct sunlight, or next to your iguana's basking spot. the shelf next to my desk where i keep my jars doesn't get a ton of u.v. exposure.....
> oh, and brown paper bags are way better than the turkey bags, they slow down the drying process without stopping it


^^ what he said about grocery bags. Roger I never thanked you for the cycle timer recommendation. It's running great on my cloner, thanks!


https://amzn.to/2MtjyvL


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 24, 2019)

Gelato


----------



## lokie (Dec 25, 2019)

Power Kush producing green, all the way to the guillotine!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4442933
> 
> View attachment 4442934
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Take a test nug, quick dry and see if you like the high profile.


Merry Christmas!!I snipped a little. How should I quick dry it?
Some pix from today.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas, Nugg.
Good medicine og.

Also, this was from one of those funny thrift store find groups.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> GelatoView attachment 4442773


Nice bud plug


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Merry Christmas, Nugg.
> Good medicine og.View attachment 4443127View attachment 4443128
> 
> Also, this was from one of those funny thrift store find groups. View attachment 4443129


I do hope @Indacouch didn’t make that


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 27, 2019)

Some cheese flavour in my jars now


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> At least a week, maybe 2.
> 
> 
> Just a side note
> ...


Deficiency of what? P or K? 
I've seen purple stems on plants that looked overfed.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Deficiency of what? P or K?
> I've seen purple stems on plants that look a overfed.


Well... I think it depends. Could be mag deficiency or there could be issues with Ph. 
If phosphorus deficiency, I believe you would see the leaves curling and turning brown, splotches. Yes stems could turn purple/red. 

SH420


----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2019)

I noticed more of my bud tops upper smallest tips of leaves are turning yellow.. does anyone know what this means? Is it ok? 
This is the end of week 8 flowering.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I noticed more of my bud tops upper smallest tips of leaves are turning yellow.. does anyone know what this means? Is it ok?
> This is the end of week 8 flowering.
> View attachment 4444850View attachment 4444852


How close is the light?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> How close is the light?


Well, lol, I just moved it up before I saw this post. Lol. I think it was about like 14inches above. I moved now to 19 inches and dimmed it down.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Well, lol, I just moved it up before I saw this post. Lol. I think it was about like 14inches above. I moved now to 19 inches and dimmed it down.


Well then that narrows it down to your pH of 500


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> How close is the light?


In fact now that you mentioned it the buds most affected are in the middle where the light hits most directly.


cannabineer said:


> Well then that narrows it down to your pH of 500


Ok thanks!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> In fact now that you mentioned it the buds most affected are in the middle where the light hits most directly.
> 
> Ok thanks!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 28, 2019)

Stella Storm 3 weeks.


----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2019)

In this last run I culled 2 male plants, 1 S.A.G.E. and 1 Dragon Fruit.

Not soon enough.







I now have seeded bud and don't know who the father is.

It's sure to be a good smoke what ever the seeds turn out to be.
The moms are Critical+, Burmese Kush, Power Kush, Jabba's Stash and GG4.








I'll be ok.


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2019)

lokie said:


> Dragon Fruit.


The one I got to sprout was a male, tried 2 other seeds but they weren't viable.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2019)

lokie said:


> In this last run I culled 2 male plants, 1 S.A.G.E. and 1 Dragon Fruit.
> 
> Not soon enough.
> 
> ...





raratt said:


> The one I got to sprout was a male, tried 2 other seeds but they weren't viable.


For regular seeds the Dragon Fruit seemed to put out more than 50% male. I got two out of the last dozen and 2 out of the last 16. I'm tempted to run another table open pollination to see what I get.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 28, 2019)

Wedding cake day 9 12/12


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4442933
> 
> View attachment 4442934
> 
> ...


What scope is that you use for your trichomes?


----------



## lokie (Dec 29, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What scope is that you use for your trichomes?


I've used it for about 2 years and it still works fine.





https://www.amazon.com/Jiusion-Magnification-Endoscope-Microscope-Compatible/dp/B06WD843ZM/ref=sr_1_7?keywords=usb+scope&qid=1577663537&sr=8-7


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> I've used it for about 2 years and it still works fine.
> 
> View attachment 4445711
> 
> ...


Not bad of a price, it'd be nice to hook up to my laptop, My eyes aren't what they used to be.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 30, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Wedding cake day 9 12/12
> 
> 
> View attachment 4445067View attachment 4445068View attachment 4445069View attachment 4445070View attachment 4445071


How's that cmh treating you? Any changes to feed rates, sprayer on vs. off time? Light height?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 30, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What scope is that you use for your trichomes?


Anything 20X or better works fine. 
I use a loupe that has a built in light. It was cheap.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 30, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> How's that cmh treating you? Any changes to feed rates, sprayer on vs. off time? Light height?


I like it a lot, plant likes it a lot. 

It increased temps, makes the extraction fan cycle more, feeds a little more because of the fan cycling lowers average humidity inside the tent. Lights are all the way at the top of the tent, as far as is safe. I have a spacer on top of the ballast of the cmh so the tent doesn't get sucked down onto it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I like it a lot, plant likes it a lot.
> 
> ... I have *a spacer* on top of the ballast of the cmh so the tent doesn't get sucked down onto it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2019)

lokie said:


> I've used it for about 2 years and it still works fine.
> 
> View attachment 4445711
> 
> ...


Nice. I have a samsung galaxy s5, think it's compatible?


----------



## lokie (Dec 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice. I have a samsung galaxy s5, think it's compatible?


I use a Samsung J3.

The info states: compatible with Mac, Android, Window XP and above, Linux. *This microscope doesn’t work with iPhone/iPad. *


More of the fine print.

*Product description*

Note: Focus Wheel can be used on ALL devices. But SNAP and ZOOM button can only be recognize on Windows system as the software was written by our company, and android APP (mac system doesn’t need software) is common in the market so it can’t recognize the SNAP and ZOOM command.

*Window User*
Amcap is a professional window software designed for window xp/vista/7/8/10. You can get the package from CD or contract us for the downloading link.

*Mac User*
Mac users can use the Photo Booth to use this microscope directly. There is software called “Quick Camera” which can work on this microscope too.

*Android User*
Please scan the code above or search “OTG Viewer” on google play to get the app installation.

*Chrome OS*
This microscopes can be used with the default Camera app that comes with Chrome.

*Linux*
Raspberry Pi: Working with the current version of Raspbian Jessie.

*Parameters:*
Focus Range: from 1mm to 90mm
Frame Rate: Max 30f/s under 600 Lux Brightness
Magnification Ratio: 40x to 1000x
Video format: AVI
Photo format: JPEG or BMP
Light source: 8 LED (adjustable by control wheel)
PC interface: USB2.0
Power source: 5V DC from USB port
Operation system: Windows 7 8 10/Vista/XP/2000, Mac OS X 10.5 or above, some of Android mobiles, Linux, Chrome(not supported for iPhone/iPad)
Bundle software: MicroCapture with measurement & calibration function
System Requirement Pentium Computet with 700M Hz &Above, 20M HD Space
CD ROM Measure Tool: Micro-Measure (It can measure Length and diameters, angle, the perimeter, area, etc on Windows)
Color: Black


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 30, 2019)

Next run ready to go they all got a bit of light burn the got to big for the veg cupboard anyways 
Blue balls incredible bulk 
Yellow penis gelato og
Green circle NYC SD
Red circle sweet black angel x goofy grape


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 31, 2019)

Just found out about Gen's raffle, second hand. For some reason my tag didn't work. Noticed most of you are on the list, so here's the thread in case the tags missed you as well.





__





Raffle ticket thread


What's up growers & smokers.. This thread is for the following participants: @Bob Bichen @too larry @omgBoNg @FresnoFarmer @Nizza @f series @beernutz @Joedank @Lucky Luke @twalte @SnidleyBluntash @diggs99 @mmjmon @Metasynth @DustyDuke @Flatrate @natureboygrower @Mitchician @chiefer888...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2019)

Lucky Charms left, SR-71 right. I think I'll do a little selective defoliation, some FIMing, then get them into their final pots.


----------



## Wastei (Jan 3, 2020)

Bubblelicious day 13


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 4, 2020)

Now that the grow room gets colder at night, it seems to bring out purple hues and extra frost on the buds. Here's a wet C99 bud from last week's harvest -




Here's a wet OG Kush bud, they're SO dense and frosty. Extra nice bag appeal...


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 4, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4449813


Nice. You been on holiday? Silky Smooth.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 4, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Nice. You been on holiday? Silky Smooth.


Yeah mate. I just need a manicure and I could be a hand model.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 4, 2020)

grape stomper og


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4449989
> grape stomper og


That's sweet looking.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 5, 2020)

This is from the last set of Gelatos harvested. Still woke. Trim, trim, trim.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2020)

Eh me and the Mrs experiements....

Old school but effective....


gotta love just playing around...these are under some 6500k cfl bulbs, temps are good and RH...

Mrs Budman decided to throw her hat in the ring. Killer finds hun............




yeah likes her frogs...lol


----------



## dstroy (Jan 5, 2020)

Swamp boys seeds Lemon royale day 17 18/6



Excited for this one too!

Here’s some grape ape dry sift:


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 5, 2020)

Morning fam. Couple Triple Nova coming along nicely.
@Chunky Stool


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning fam. Couple Triple Nova coming along nicely.
> @Chunky Stool
> 
> 
> ...


Cool strain name!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 5, 2020)

@lokie

1st pic from that endoscope you recc'd. Ordered on 12/29, got it this past Friday. Very sweet thank you. Pic is part of a nug of Louis XIII


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 5, 2020)

duct tape


----------



## lokie (Jan 5, 2020)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> duct tapeView attachment 4450320View attachment 4450321


nice.

You like the long game? 

Is that about 9- 10 weeks on a 8 - 9 week strain?


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 5, 2020)

lokie said:


> nice.
> 
> You like the long game?
> 
> Is that about 9- 10 weeks on a 8 - 9 week strain?


idk I only bought it. But I might have meet the grower at the grow shop...probably not longer then 9, this outfit is a wholesaler


For all the Canadians in the back

THIS IS WHOLESALE BUD


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2020)

Snow Temple from my recent table. I need to get a better camera.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2020)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> duct tapeView attachment 4450320View attachment 4450321


Love the name


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Love the name


its gg4 x do si doh. currently trying to find this strain


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2020)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> its gg4 x do si doh. currently trying to find this strain


Interesting, I have GG#4 but I've never tried Do Si Doh. How's the high?


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Interesting, I have GG#4 but I've never tried Do Si Doh. How's the high?


similar but a bit more euphoric, do si doh if you can get it is a great hybrid id treat it as a afternoon indica


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 5, 2020)

GG4 x wedding cake


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> GG4 x wedding cake
> View attachment 4450469


That's beautiful!
+


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 5, 2020)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> its gg4 x do si doh. currently trying to find this strain





curious2garden said:


> Interesting, I have GG#4 but I've never tried Do Si Doh. How's the high?


I just received 30 gg#4 x do si doh beans to pheno hunt threw from a mate. His dsd mum is top shelf, should be good.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I just received 30 gg#4 x do si doh beans to pheno hunt threw from a mate. His dsd mum is top shelf, should be good.


Nice! How is the high profile with Wedding Cake.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> GG4 x wedding cake
> View attachment 4450469


Bridezilla?
I may still have a pack of that...
-- edit --
yep


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Nice! How is the high profile with Wedding Cake.


It’s pretty good it smells and taste like a weird earthy beer but that’s probably the myrcene profile coming threw. Clear headed high but you know your stoned. 
It’s going for a cure now so see if that changes it


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Bridezilla?
> I may still have a pack of that...
> -- edit --
> yep
> View attachment 4450494


That’s an Aussie breeders backyard concoction.
I tried Cali Connections version but it’s a bit shit they called there version sugar mill so I’ve been calling it that 
Bridezilla is a heaps better name


----------



## beernutz (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 5, 2020)

beernutz said:


>


Bertha enjoying the cool weather?


----------



## lokie (Jan 5, 2020)

When you absolutely must get your DAB ON.  








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158611072738514


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2020)

lokie said:


> When you absolutely must get your DAB ON.
> 
> View attachment 4450584
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 6, 2020)

Accidentally broke this lower branch off a motarebel tester while rearranging the ladies. 
Bubblegum and vomit. Smell is intoxicating. Looking forward to smoking this while taking the rest of her down this weekend.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> ... Bubblegum and vomit.


Whoa memories
I’d call the strain Roller Coaster


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Whoa memories
> I’d call the strain Roller Coaster


Ha! Vomit and sawdust terps would be called the Cafeteria.


----------



## ANC (Jan 7, 2020)

The result of crossing two autos. Dad is Strawberry Jam, mom is cocopopo, chocolate strain.
this was only my second cross, I seem to have gotten the timing better this time around for some really giant seeds and just about every calyx has one.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 7, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4451718
> 
> The result of crossing two autos. Dad is Strawberry Jam, mom is cocopopo, chocolate strain.
> this was only my second cross, I seem to have gotten the timing better this time around for some really giant seeds and just about every calyx has one.


Hopefully you aren't trying to pollinate your room. Looks like a pod popped 

SH420


----------



## ANC (Jan 7, 2020)

Naah the male was in a tent with only some strawberry jam females in flower... everything else is just in veg around here. Good water down before the other girls get flipped eventually and all is good


----------



## dstroy (Jan 8, 2020)

Wedding cake day 19 12/12


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 14, 2020)

Sweet Black Angel x Goofy Grape nug
I just received some Grand daddy purple x goofy grape beans from the same bloke it’s supposed to be an old school GDP should be good

Pics from veg
Strains on show Gelato Og, S/Diesel, Inc Bulk, s1 Wedding cake, purple haze and Sweet Black Angel x goofy grape


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Sweet Black Angel x Goofy Grape nug
> I just received some Grand daddy purple x goofy grape beans from the same bloke it’s supposed to be an old school GDP should be good
> View attachment 4456487
> Pics from veg
> ...


Do you have an issue with thrips? Seems like I see leaf damage potentially from thrips.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Do you have an issue with thrips? Seems like I see leaf damage potentially from thrips.
> 
> SH420


Good eye Shrx!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Good eye Shrx!


Thanks!  

SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 14, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Do you have an issue with thrips? Seems like I see leaf damage potentially from thrips.
> 
> SH420


Probably I’ve never had them google time


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 14, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Do you have an issue with thrips? Seems like I see leaf damage potentially from thrips.
> 
> SH420


Thanks for spotting it mate after seeing pics I definitely do. Hopefully I can get them before they make a mess. 7 grows no bugs i was hoping for double figures lol o well


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Thanks for spotting it mate after seeing pics I definitely do. Hopefully I can get them before they make a mess. 7 grows no bugs i was hoping for double figures lol o well


Ignore the fliers, Monterey Spinosad, 1 oz/gallon used as a root drench. Do that every three days until they are gone then do it weekly.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Thanks for spotting it mate after seeing pics I definitely do. Hopefully I can get them before they make a mess. 7 grows no bugs i was hoping for double figures lol o well


Yep, leaves look like they've been strip-mined. 
I bet you've got tiny black specs on the underside of your leaves. (It's poop )


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ignore the fliers, Monterey Spinosad, 1 oz/gallon used as a root drench. Do that every three days until they are gone then do it weekly.



Right, good program.
At this point they are more of a nuisance than a threat. I believe they are more problematic when you plants are in the early stages of growth.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Right, good program.
> At this point they are more of a nuisance than a threat. I believe they are more problematic when you plants are in the early stages of growth.
> 
> SH420


The thought of smoking Thrip excrement on my buds kills me LOL


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The thought of smoking Thrip excrement on my buds kills me LOL


Aphid excrements adds flava. Lol jk it’s crazy the amount of shit you find when you break open aphid infested buds. Along with the strange sooty mold.


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The thought of smoking Thrip excrement on my buds kills me LOL


Send it to me. I will ensure it is disposed of.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> Send it to me. I will ensure it is disposed of.
> View attachment 4457102


It will take a lot of work to separate Thrip shit from bud, but our friendship is worth it


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Aphid excrements adds flava. Lol jk it’s crazy the amount of shit you find when you break open aphid infested buds. Along with the strange sooty mold.


Growing outdoors scares the thrip shit outta me!


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Growing outdoors scares the thrip shit outta me!


Aphids are the bane of my existence.


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It will take a lot of work to separate Thrip shit from bud, but our friendship is worth it


Cool I'm up for a new source of compost manure.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It will take a lot of work to separate Thrip shit from bud, but our friendship is worth it


There truly is an angel amongst us 

SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 16, 2020)

DragonFruit


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 19, 2020)

So thrip treatment is underway, I also built a new scrog for the small tent. A pretty pink one!
I/B clones

SBA x Goofy Grape she’s a reveg

Pink bits purple haze and wedding cake


----------



## dstroy (Jan 19, 2020)

Lemon royale day 7 12/12


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 19, 2020)

Few action shots


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Really good video, thank you. They have a few others of interest on their site here: https://www.apogeeinstruments.com/videos-and-tutorials/

As well as their instruments.


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2020)

Yeah, I'm a big fan, wish he would get a little exercise, I hear him getting winded from talking.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2020)

ANC said:


> Yeah, I'm a big fan, wish he would get a little exercise, I hear him getting winded from talking.


I tried to get a look at his fingers to see if he's a smoker. Anyway I visited his site and immediately decided I 'needed' this: https://www.apogeeinstruments.com/spectroradiometers/


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2020)

This is how modern marketing work. Branding has become about the person as a brand more so than ever before.
It is a GaryVee staple... I really love that little guy. I woke up this morning with more money in the bank than I ever had.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 21, 2020)

Wedding cake day 33 12/12


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2020)

dstroy said:


> Wedding cake day 33 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4461926View attachment 4461927View attachment 4461928View attachment 4461929View attachment 4461930View attachment 4461931View attachment 4461932


Very pretty & healthy.
+


----------



## dstroy (Jan 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Very pretty & healthy.
> +


Thank you! I'm excited to try it, it smells very good.

The tallest tops are only about 15" away from the cmh reflector, super ridiculous cultivar didn't veg any longer than I usually do this plant is nuts.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 22, 2020)

This thread really makes me wanna pop some beans again. It's been a while since I've grown anything.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 22, 2020)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> This thread really makes me wanna pop some beans again. It's been a while since I've grown anything.


You should! What do you want to pop?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2020)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> This thread really makes me wanna pop some beans again. It's been a while since I've grown anything.


Do eeeeeeet!


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2020)

I have a bunch of "auto' seeds I made I crossed a strawberry jam auto boy with a cocopopo auto girl.
Can't wait to have more time to grow.
looking at getting my first employee so I have a better schedule.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 22, 2020)

dstroy said:


> You should! What do you want to pop?


Not sure I'll have to dig into my seeds and see what i even have left. Think there's some gorilla glue i never got to plant in there. I know for sure i have a ton of lemon haze and a couple granddaddy in there. Which would you go with?


----------



## dstroy (Jan 22, 2020)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Not sure I'll have to dig into my seeds and see what i even have left. Think there's some gorilla glue i never got to plant in there. I know for sure i have a ton of lemon haze and a couple granddaddy in there. Which would you go with?


lemon haze, pep in your step


----------



## raratt (Jan 23, 2020)

SR-71 and Lucky Charms. I think I'll top the SR's one more time, then flip them in a couple weeks.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> SR-71 and Lucky Charms. I think I'll top the SR's one more time, then flip them in a couple weeks.View attachment 4462948View attachment 4462949View attachment 4462950


Those pics would be right at home in Beautiful too!


----------



## dstroy (Jan 25, 2020)

Lemon royale day 13 12/12



Seems like it stretches 6” a day


----------



## dstroy (Jan 26, 2020)

Making RSO


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I got your nugg right here.
> View attachment 4465064


Never thought about it much before but that's got be a lot of ants.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Never thought about it much before but that's got be a lot of ants.


You ain’t echidna


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2020)

Lemon haze for the win



Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Not sure I'll have to dig into my seeds and see what i even have left. Think there's some gorilla glue i never got to plant in there. I know for sure i have a ton of lemon haze and a couple granddaddy in there. Which would you go with?
> [/QUOTE


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2020)

Trying to get the wife's plant to the next level.....


Beautiful, nice growth.....

Come on baby time to pot up, and let this fly......let's see what it is...gotta love mystery beans....

Peace..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Trying to get the wife's plant to the next level.....
> View attachment 4465337
> 
> Beautiful, nice growth.....
> ...


“The wife’s plant”
such a delicate phrase


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 26, 2020)

Wedding cake and purple haze 

Goofy Grape x GDP beans fresh from the breeder I’m the first to pop these beans. So I have named it “Goofy Grandpa”. Anyways looking good 48 hours since they got planted 
My mixed batch of lights

Incredible Bulk clones for the next run and I’ll chuck some pollen at one if I get a male gg x gdp


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Wedding cake and purple haze
> View attachment 4465377
> Goofy Grape x GDP beans fresh from the breeder I’m the first to pop these beans. So I have named it “Goofy Grandpa”. Anyways looking good 48 hours since they got planted View attachment 4465384View attachment 4465385View attachment 4465382
> My mixed batch of lights
> ...


Seedlings are hatching 
A very special beauty
I can watch for hours


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Seedlings are hatching
> A very special beauty
> I can watch for hours


I also enjoy this.
I like that 4-8 hour window where they take off.
The wife thinks I’m crazy.
While she is burning sage, charging crystals and playing here bloody Tibetan singing bowl (it will be my weed bowl one day they all end up as my weed bowls).


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I also enjoy this.
> I like that 4-8 hour window where they take off.
> The wife thinks I’m crazy.
> While she is burning sage, charging crystals and playing here bloody Tibetan singing bowl (it will be my weed bowl one day they all end up as my weed bowls).


Those singing bowls are way cool. Give her an inappropriate squeeze for me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Those singing bowls are way cool. Give her an inappropriate squeeze for me.


I thought the same but was not able to keep it "kid friendly" so I declined to reply.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 26, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I thought the same but was not able to keep it "kid friendly" so I declined to reply.


We just received our new Chinese sex swing shits about to get real inappropriate at our place


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> We just received our new Chinese sex swing shits about to get real inappropriate at our place


Brave man (and squeezie). My mind careens toward the potential one-star review (with appended medical costs).


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Brave man (and squeezie). My mind careens toward the potential one-star review (with appended medical costs).


We might be looking at different ones yours sounds like there is an element of danger I likie


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> We might be looking at different ones yours sounds like there is an element of danger I likie


Now that’s the spirit


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 27, 2020)

it was a nug


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “The wife’s plant”
> such a delicate phrase


Yeah, she said she want to grow this year....so needless to say


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Yeah, she said she want to grow this year....so needless to say


Sounds like our veggie garden


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Sounds like our veggie garden


She helps me with my veggie garden too. That's what we are working with now, at least getting ready. 

I'm also making a larger pot for her too.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> She helps me with my veggie garden too. That's what we are working with now, at least getting ready.
> 
> I'm also making a larger pot for her too.


My veggie garden has been going well. The heat hasn’t helped


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> My veggie garden has been going well. The heat hasn’t helped View attachment 4466296View attachment 4466297View attachment 4466295View attachment 4466293View attachment 4466292


Looks great man....nice stuff....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2020)

Finishing up my build, had a nice rain last night for the soils, gonna have to visit the bovine field to add some manure to it today.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 28, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> My veggie garden has been going well. The heat hasn’t helped View attachment 4466296View attachment 4466297View attachment 4466295View attachment 4466293View attachment 4466292


Yummy! I can smell the fried zucchini from here.... mmm 

Can't wait to start our garden. I think we're going to try beans this year.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Finishing up my build, had a nice rain last night for the soils, gonna have to visit the bovine field to add some manure to it today.


You're gonna poop in the bovine field?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> You're gonna poop in the bovine field?


I was pretty sure that was what I read too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Finishing up my build, had a nice rain last night for the soils, gonna have to visit the bovine field to add some manure to it today.


Yeah, maybe I should have explained that better. After thought here.


Mommas plants are pretty good..


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 1, 2020)

Los altos and GG4


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 2, 2020)

Throw back to somr tester days and a some TGA genetics love(and of course exotic genetixs)

Flav BX


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 3, 2020)

Some Dog Poo...miss this fucker

Breed by GreenBeanSeedz


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 4, 2020)

GDP x goofy grape seedlings about a week old
S1 wedding cake
Purple haze

Sweet black angel x goofy grape, gelato at the back

I/B


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> GDP x goofy grape seedlings about a week old
> S1 wedding cake
> Purple haze
> View attachment 4472148
> ...


Lots of happy little flowers smiling up.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Lots of happy little flowers smiling up.


Thanks mate first scrog grow seems to work. It’s a bit more work but hopefully the yield will be good. 
Coco and organic nutes this run something different, I can’t complain yet.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 5, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Thanks mate first scrog grow seems to work. It’s a bit more work but hopefully the yield will be good.
> Coco and organic nutes this run something different, I can’t complain yet.


First scrog? Looks good man,


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> First scrog? Looks good man,


Agreed, I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2020)

An even scrog needs something like this


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 6, 2020)

Root porn anybody?


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 6, 2020)

Got the veg cupboard up and running. I need to clean my trays lol

Gelato is a stretcher


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 10, 2020)

Gelato for the wake N Bake


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 10, 2020)

Gorilla wreck by cannaventure, just started week 6.

I love this strain but had to toss a couple of plants because they hermed hard.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 11, 2020)

I might have to get one of these...




__ https://www.facebook.com/33976820808/posts/10158153336655809



Lol

SH420


----------



## dstroy (Feb 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I might have to get one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What time is it? Time to get stoned!

lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I might have to get one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lightweight, she could only clear it two times j/k Those things are $650 here.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lightweight, she could only clear it two times j/k Those things are $650 here.


Yup, 500 US. 
I might need 1 as much as I initially thought 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yup, 500 US.
> I might need 1 as much as I initially thought
> 
> SH420


What’s it called?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What’s it called?


Stündenglass








Glass Gravity Infuser | Stündenglass™ - Gravity Perfected


Stündenglass designs quality made products with innovative engineering for the highest quality smoking solution. The gravity driven method creates a highly enjoyable, rich and smooth taste regardless of the material being used.




stundenglass.com


----------



## lokie (Feb 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stündenglass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it but I'll have to wait until I find one on the shelf at Goodwill.

a unique donation to a Goodwill in Houston, TX. We’re pretty sure this never made it to the retail sales floor. If you don’t know what this is…good for you!



*Goodwill I'm pretty sure that's not a lamp...*


*So, I bought a bong at Goodwill a few weeks ago...*
(source) Mar 6 2017



That's a weird place for a hol--ooooooh, I get it

$2? Oh yes. I took it home and acetone'd the shit out of it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2020)

lokie said:


> I like it but I'll have to wait until I find one on the shelf at Goodwill.
> 
> a unique donation to a Goodwill in Houston, TX. We’re pretty sure this never made it to the retail sales floor. If you don’t know what this is…good for you!
> 
> ...


Some goodwill stores a little more savvy. Calling cops for a pipe and bag of weed smh









Police Report : Drug Paraphernalia, Marijuana Donated To Goodwill


Local coverage of news, weather, sports, traffic, schools, crime, obituaries and things to do in Rutherford County, TN.




rutherfordsource.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2020)

I got a little bit of purple in my tent.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2020)

Space Monkey day 65
Good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4478385
> Space Monkey day 65
> Good morning


wow now that's some purple!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 13, 2020)

Put down nematodes and mulch. Gonna release ladybugs tonight. Everything is about to start taking off.

Need to transplant this Gelato mother into a 5g.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 14, 2020)

Edit: worked away for a few days had a blackout. watering stopped the whole 3 days. Not to bad though they’re a little sad but could be worse


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2020)

2 weeks on 12 hrs, stretchy stretchy...lol.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 18, 2020)

Lemon royale day 37 12/12



Smells really good... citrus funk Very pleasant


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2020)

3 weeks on 12 hrs. SR-71 left, Lucky Charms right.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> 3 weeks on 12 hrs. SR-71 left, Lucky Charms right.View attachment 4485252View attachment 4485253View attachment 4485254


They look great! So healthy!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 22, 2020)

I think my babies like the bed I prepared for them. They’re taking off. When I was transplanting, every hole I dug had 2-3 earthworms in it. 

Bubba Kush and GG#4

Top of photo is Jabbas Stash

Jabbas Stash leading into Bubba Kush


Gelato 


C99 and 1 or 2 GG#4


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 22, 2020)

@FresnoFarmer every time I hear gelato now I think of my West coast boys. Fixn to try and I’ll report back.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 22, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @FresnoFarmer every time I hear gelato now I think of my West coast boys. Fixn to try and I’ll report back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everybody liked this last batch. The next should be even better.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 22, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Everybody liked this last batch. The next should be even better.


They knocking heads off for this shit. 25-35 a g. Or 100qtr. No break. Oz. 400... I’ll smoke for free, thanks. Lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 22, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> They knocking heads off for this shit. 25-35 a g. Or 100qtr. No break. Oz. 400... I’ll smoke for free, thanks. Lol


I need to take a trip out there lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 22, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I need to take a trip out there lol


Come on bro..


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 22, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Come on bro..


In Nashville, Tn I used to get zips off for 5. GDP and PK. In smaller towns nearby I heard folks was getting em gone for 7 bills.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 22, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> In Nashville, Tn I used to get zips off for 5. GDP and PK. In smaller towns nearby I heard folks was getting em gone for 7 bills.


Mom lives in Nashville.. That’s crazy numbers but yeah I see people paying it. This Jacksonville, nothing small about it. Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 22, 2020)

It’s really nice  this is number 2.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 24, 2020)

Flipped the small tent
Big tent is coming a long I’ve been away a bit lately and this grow isn’t as good as it could be. There’s a few issues but hopefully I’ll get it sorted.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2020)

Left my plants almost alone for four days and everything has gone south on me. The one on the right was already having issues but its spread to the entire plant. The one on the left has dry taco'd leaves. It's only on the top so I figured that's heat stress and raised the lights a bit. I think I have about 2-3 weeks flowering to go. First three grows I didn't have any significant problems other than my lack of knowledge, these plants have been so finicky and sensitive to environmental, I'll just be glad when it's over.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Left my plants almost alone for four days and everything has gone south on me. The one on the right was already having issues but its spread to the entire plant. The one on the left has dry taco'd leaves. It's only on the top so I figured that's heat stress and raised the lights a bit. I think I have about 2-3 weeks flowering to go. First three grows I didn't have any significant problems other than my lack of knowledge, these plants have been so finicky and sensitive to environmental, I'll just be glad when it's over.
> 
> View attachment 4487878
> 
> ...


My current grow is giving me the shits also just because I haven’t had the time for it and it’s suffered plus my lack of experience picking shit up early


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> My current grow is giving me the shits also just because I haven’t had the time for it and it’s suffered plus my lack of experience picking shit up early


Is heat a problem for you with summer? This grow has kinda shaken my confidence, I thought I could read plants and respond to their needs, apparently not so much lol. @curious2garden has given me some advice and I'm just waiting to see what she says in response to my current nutrient regime before I start dumping more nutrients in. The plant on the left is doing well despite the taco leaves and the colas are getting big, the one on the right has golf ball sized colas so I don't think this will be a big harvest, I still have some northern lights from my first grow in 2018 and lots of LSD and gorilla zkittlez so it's not the end of the world.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is heat a problem for you with summer? This grow has kinda shaken my confidence, I thought I could read plants and respond to their needs, apparently not so much lol. @curious2garden has given me some advice and I'm just waiting to see what she says in response to my current nutrient regime before I start dumping more nutrients in. The plant on the left is doing well despite the taco leaves and the colas are getting big, the one on the right has golf ball sized colas so I don't think this will be a big harvest, I still have some northern lights from my first grow in 2018 and lots of LSD and gorilla zkittlez so it's not the end of the world.


They stress and don't look as gloriously happy and the buds are not as dense but I don't sell so I don't care


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is heat a problem for you with summer? This grow has kinda shaken my confidence, I thought I could read plants and respond to their needs, apparently not so much lol. @curious2garden has given me some advice and I'm just waiting to see what she says in response to my current nutrient regime before I start dumping more nutrients in. The plant on the left is doing well despite the taco leaves and the colas are getting big, the one on the right has golf ball sized colas so I don't think this will be a big harvest, I still have some northern lights from my first grow in 2018 and lots of LSD and gorilla zkittlez so it's not the end of the world.


Shit happens. I’m dealing with some iron deficiency or lockout on a few Jabba’s Stash plants. Luckily the bulk of them have shown to be males and are already in the compost pile. Hopefully the rest are male too. They’re bumming me out. Eye sore in my sea of green.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Shit happens. I’m dealing with some iron deficiency or lockout on a few Jabba’s Stash plants. Luckily the bulk of them have shown to be males and are already in the compost pile. Hopefully the rest are male too. They’re bumming me out. Eye sore in my sea of green.


Yeah I'm currently pissed at my Dragonfruit. I get abysmal M to F ratios. Like 16 males to 2 females! If I have enough time this year I think I'm going to reverse her for Fem seeds.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is heat a problem for you with summer? This grow has kinda shaken my confidence, I thought I could read plants and respond to their needs, apparently not so much lol. @curious2garden has given me some advice and I'm just waiting to see what she says in response to my current nutrient regime before I start dumping more nutrients in. The plant on the left is doing well despite the taco leaves and the colas are getting big, the one on the right has golf ball sized colas so I don't think this will be a big harvest, I still have some northern lights from my first grow in 2018 and lots of LSD and gorilla zkittlez so it's not the end of the world.


They can’t all be 10’s. In my single days even I had to settle on 6-7. 
Heat stress is what fucked my last grow had to pull it 10 days early my aircon died while I was at worked got a few seeds nothing major. It hasn’t been to hot lately but humidity has been up a lot. Just dodge the punches as they come don’t stress about it to much.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I'm currently pissed at my Dragonfruit. I get abysmal M to F ratios. Like 16 males to 2 females! If I have enough time this year I think I'm going to reverse her for Fem seeds.


My gg x sba was 8 males and 2 females


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> My gg x sba was 8 males and 2 females


Take a couple clones and reverse them! Get your money's worth.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I'm currently pissed at my Dragonfruit. I get abysmal M to F ratios. Like 16 males to 2 females! If I have enough time this year I think I'm going to reverse her for Fem seeds.


Dang, I pulled twelve JS males today. I also had a M:F ratio issue with the Dragonfruit. But I love the aroma. Probably going to be running 1 this summer. Can’t wait to pop GMO x Chem 91. Going to be running 1 or 2 of those as well.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Dang, I pulled twelve JS males today. I also had a M:F ratio issue with the Dragonfruit. But I love the aroma. Probably going to be running 1 this summer. Can’t wait to pop GMO x Chem 91. Going to be running 1 or 2 of those as well.


Oh that GMO pop more  those are sweet!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Shit happens. I’m dealing with some iron deficiency or lockout on a few Jabba’s Stash plants. Luckily the bulk of them have shown to be males and are already in the compost pile. Hopefully the rest are male too. They’re bumming me out. Eye sore in my sea of green.


The eyesore thing is right! Especially being away for a few days and opening the tent to see half of it was yellow. I knew it was going bad while I was away but I didn't want to see any pics or think about it.



DustyDuke said:


> They can’t all be 10’s. In my single days even I had to settle on 6-7.
> Heat stress is what fucked my last grow had to pull it 10 days early my aircon died while I was at worked got a few seeds nothing major. It hasn’t been to hot lately but humidity has been up a lot. Just dodge the punches as they come don’t stress about it to much.


bummer. Did chopping it early ruin the high? I was really disappointed by my second grow. I had one plant that was six feet tall and the other three were varying sizes between three and five feet. it was a jungle and the front two tried to fall over every time I opened the tent. It was nuts and I got just over 200 grams for all the effort. 



curious2garden said:


> Yeah I'm currently pissed at my Dragonfruit. I get abysmal M to F ratios. Like 16 males to 2 females! If I have enough time this year I think I'm going to reverse her for Fem seeds.


Are regular seeds that much better than feminized? I've only grown fem seeds so far, I don't think I have the space to try regular seeds and end up with a male.

@curious2garden identifed the problem with my garden. I was being a dumbass and running the wrong feed chart with nutrients that were a bit too lean. I'm kinda surprised that I hadn't experienced any issues up to this point. It's weird that both plants didn't have the problem when they both were getting the same feed. The roots look good and are jammed right to the bottom of the net pot.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Take a couple clones and reverse them! Get your money's worth.


They were free off a grower on here, everyone else got 8 gems 2 males. Just my luck he sent me 10 more plus 10 goofy grape x gdp


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2020)

Gorilla wreck by cannaventure


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gorilla wreck by cannaventure


Frosty! Love the colors.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The eyesore thing is right! Especially being away for a few days and opening the tent to see half of it was yellow. I knew it was going bad while I was away but I didn't want to see any pics or think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bud was good well nobody complained


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> The bud was good well nobody complained


my first grow I let my buds dry to around 40% and had to rehydrate with boveda packs. It tasted like crap but still got you high. I've got a bunch left that I'm probably going to make into edibles. 

I think I'm going to take the yellowing plant down next weekend. the leaves are getting crispy and break off in your hands. I think healthier of the two will go a bit longer.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> my first grow I let my buds dry to around 40% and had to rehydrate with boveda packs. It tasted like crap but still got you high. I've got a bunch left that I'm probably going to make into edibles.
> 
> I think I'm going to take the yellowing plant down next weekend. the leaves are getting crispy and break off in your hands. I think healthier of the two will go a bit longer.
> 
> ...


Bit like my grow on side is good the other not so


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Bit like my grow on side is good the other not so
> View attachment 4491473View attachment 4491475View attachment 4491476View attachment 4491477View attachment 4491472


My understanding is some strains do shed some sun leaves, however if it extends to the crown there is a problem. Correct me if I am wrong. The SR-71 I have is shedding some lower leaves also, but the tips aren't yellowing, yet..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Bit like my grow on side is good the other not so
> View attachment 4491473View attachment 4491475View attachment 4491476View attachment 4491477View attachment 4491472


lol hiding the ugly ones.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol hiding the ugly ones.


LoL here you go, they were just on my phone these are special LG shots


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 28, 2020)

Hopefully I do better with these gsc x cherry pie and purple haze 7 days from flip


----------



## McWeed7 (Feb 29, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gorilla wreck by cannaventure
> View attachment 4490613


Wow very nice


----------



## dstroy (Mar 1, 2020)

Lemon royale day 49 12/12


----------



## dstroy (Mar 1, 2020)

I made some new pots, 10 gal brute trash cans


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @FresnoFarmer every time I hear gelato now I think of my West coast boys. Fixn to try and I’ll report back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Gelato mother.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> LoL here you go, they were just on my phone these are special LG shots
> 
> View attachment 4491508
> View attachment 4491509


lol did you manage to recover them?

I pulled off most of the dead and dying leaves. I'm for sure chopping them down on Sunday. I probably could of done the plant on the right this weekend, but it wasn't a good time for my house to be reeking of weed.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol did you manage to recover them?
> 
> I pulled off most of the dead and dying leaves. I'm for sure chopping them down on Sunday. I probably could of done the plant on the right this weekend, but it wasn't a good time for my house to be reeking of weed.
> 
> View attachment 4493815View attachment 4493816View attachment 4493817


The damage is done but I think I’m on top of it


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 6, 2020)

Sweet Black Angel x Goofy Grape 

SD and Gelato at the back


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 6, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> @Chunky Stool
> @420God @Karah
> 
> I want a story or at least what your smoking or smoked today....ASAP
> ...


Great thread! Hope everyone is having a great Friday. Here’s what I’m smoking today.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm trimming up some Wedding Cake and GG4 today


All my new clones are leaving quarantine today for the veg room and I can finally pull cuts from the bigger ones.

Mr Tang surprised me with a very cool bday/valentines gift. Bike parts, plus a rooted Trop Cherry and Biscotti teen and bare cuts of Oreoz, and Black Banana Cookies #9. Kind of a big deal since he had to do a covert mission to pull it off without me knowing. (it was a 5hr round trip to meet up with my clone guy)

I cant wait to share and flower out this new stuff to see what all the fuss about.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 6, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm trimming up some Wedding Cake and GG4 today
> View attachment 4497344
> 
> All my new clones are leaving quarantine today for the veg room and I can finally pull cuts from the bigger ones.
> ...


Great job! Looks delicious! Definitely something I would grow! 
Hope it's as stoney as it looks! 

SH420


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## dstroy (Mar 7, 2020)

Wedding cake

Few more days and it’ll be dry enough to try!

Smells really good too



Doing banana punch and grape ape next run


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

purpaterp said:


> View attachment 4498258View attachment 4498259


I am curious about that white creamy stuff. What is it?


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I am curious about that white creamy stuff. What is it?


Lung lube.


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I am curious about that white creamy stuff. What is it?


It’s plasma hash? Whatever that is, some new technology they said it supposed to be really clean.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I am curious about that white creamy stuff. What is it?


Me too, their website says color remediation. They don’t specify what they use in their crc.

This was for noble extracts in OK. If someone is using literal plasma (seriously???) to extract cannabinoids I have such a science rager right now. 
First, how did they did they contain the plasma, and can they show me how?


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 7, 2020)

dstroy said:


> Me too, their website says color remediation. They don’t specify what they use in their crc.
> 
> This was for noble extracts in OK. If someone is using literal plasma (seriously???) to extract cannabinoids I have such a science rager right now.
> First, how did they did they contain the plasma, and can they show me how?


It tastes amazing not sure what they do but I’ll ask next time I go.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

purpaterp said:


> It’s plasma hash? Whatever that is, some new technology they said it supposed to be really clean.
> View attachment 4498354View attachment 4498355


I wonder what the gimmick is.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

purpaterp said:


> It’s plasma hash? Whatever that is, some new technology they said it supposed to be really clean.
> View attachment 4498354View attachment 4498355


On the physics side of things, a candle flame is on the low-temp end of what can properly be called plasma.
On the high end, temps that strip uranium-238 of its 1s electrons ( requires temps in the hundreds of millions K).
I am not certain but I suspect the misuse of a well-known scientific term.


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2020)

*Color Remediation Cartridge*
The C.R.C., or color remediation cartridge, is a filter designed specifically to hold and retain a compact bed of absorbent and adsorbent powders. The cartridge is mounted inline after the material column on a closed loop hydrocarbon extractor. The filter aids in the removal of waxes, lipids, pesticides, sulfur, and color compounds from the extract solvent solution.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 7, 2020)

Gelato OG, big nug bottom left is the diesel


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 8, 2020)

Gelato

C99, not really digging the N rich soil

Jabbas Stash, Bubba Kush, and GG #4


----------



## myvoy (Mar 8, 2020)

One of many GSC forum out there...


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2020)

myvoy said:


> One of many GSC forum out there...View attachment 4499126




Welcome to TnT!

We have been waiting for you.








And congratulations on your upcoming anniversary.


----------



## myvoy (Mar 8, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4499134
> 
> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> ...





lokie said:


> View attachment 4499134
> 
> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> ...


I seem to have lost track of time somewhere.. Thanks


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 8, 2020)

myvoy said:


> I seem to have lost track of time somewhere.. Thanks


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 9, 2020)

Sweet Black Angel x Goofy Grape


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2020)

SR-71 and Lucky Charms, 6 weeks on 12 hrs. SR-71 is plant on left.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 13, 2020)

Sba x Gg


SD

Gelato Og

IB not looking great I’ll give the IB a rest next grow. The next run will be green crack, Gdp x goofy grape and dosidos. Probably most excited about the gdp x, first to flower them. Just ordered some bodhi seeds for the run after that I got black triangle, blue sunshine and lotus head.
The IB is getting tied up she’s getting top heavy and falling over

Edit tied her up since this pic


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> SR-71 and Lucky Charms, 6 weeks on 12 hrs. SR-71 is plant on left.View attachment 4503513View attachment 4503514View attachment 4503515View attachment 4503516View attachment 4503517View attachment 4503518


Looking good bro.. hows them new bulbs i gave you? Or were they the same color as the last ones i gave you? Can’t remember what happened with that lol. Looking great man.


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Looking good bro.. hows them new bulbs i gave you? Or were they the same color as the last ones i gave you? Can’t remember what happened with that lol. Looking great man.


I think they were both the 4K lights, I'd have to look them up again though. I switched bulbs about the same time I flipped so I'm not sure if they were reacting to the new bulbs or just stretching. Whichever they seem to be happy with them.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2020)

Whats wrong with my plants? They appear to be too big. Lol. Should i post that on the newbie forum?

holy fuck! This first round i def veg’d a lil too long but what do you do right? Prob should have super cropped them too like i usually do but was a lil busy. Took too long to get the bloom room ready.Tomorrow i start staking and tying and lollipopping. Everything else is right on schedule. Will have a full room in no time. 

the big fuckers are the cake the others are dolato. Glad i built the building with 12’ ceilings


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Whats wrong with my plants? They appear to be too big. Lol. Should i post that on the newbie forum?
> 
> holy fuck! This first round i def veg’d a lil too long but what do you do right? Prob should have super cropped them too like i usually do but was a lil busy. Took too long to get the bloom room ready.Tomorrow i start staking and tying and lollipopping. Everything else is right on schedule. Will have a full room in no time.
> View attachment 4503699
> the big fuckers are the cake the others are dolato. Glad i built the building with 12’ ceilings


Those tray tables look awesome mate!! I had a bloke ask if I had any ideas on a diy one yesterday. Now I do cheers


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Those tray tables look awesome mate!! I had a bloke ask if I had any ideas on a diy one yesterday. Now I do cheers


If you want, i can lift some trays on the empty side and show you how i frame them up


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> If you want, i can lift some trays on the empty side and show you how i frame them up


Good stuff I’d appreciate it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Good stuff I’d appreciate it.


I’ll try and remember tomorrow morning when i’m back in there


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Whats wrong with my plants? They appear to be too big. Lol. Should i post that on the newbie forum?
> 
> holy fuck! This first round i def veg’d a lil too long but what do you do right? Prob should have super cropped them too like i usually do but was a lil busy. Took too long to get the bloom room ready.Tomorrow i start staking and tying and lollipopping. Everything else is right on schedule. Will have a full room in no time.
> View attachment 4503699
> the big fuckers are the cake the others are dolato. Glad i built the building with 12’ ceilings


Wow! Nice set up! You did an amazing job on your new grow building.its a very sophisticated and innovative system. It’s like a dream come true! Those plants are looking Deeelicuous!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow! Nice set up! You did an amazing job on your new grow building.its a very sophisticated and innovative system. It’s like a dream come true! Those plants are looking Deeelicuous!


Thank you so much!

This growroom build was pretty unique for me. I’ve built allot of growrooms. For me and for others. I’ve built rooms in steelbuildings and lots in garages. This is the first time I had to actually build the building first lol. So tired, lots still to do with building the house and shit, but gardening makes me happy. When i’m not gardening like it’s been all
this time, i was super depressed. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> This growroom build was pretty unique for me. I’ve built allot of growrooms. For me and for others. I’ve built rooms in steelbuildings and lots in garages. This is the first time I had to actually build the building first lol. So tired, lots still to do with building the house and shit, but gardening makes me happy. When i’m not gardening like it’s been all
> this time, i was super depressed. Thanks for the kind words


Your a true inspiration! I’m so happy for you!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 14, 2020)

Gelato for breakfast. Sweet smelling and tasting buds with OG Kush undertones.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 14, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Good stuff I’d appreciate it.


@DustyDuke 

Here’s a few pics of my rolling tray tables i built for this one. Usually I just do a rolling table per each 4x8 tray. I went big this time and worked sweet.

These are for 2-4x8 trays(OD). The frame is 14’ x 46”(measurement width of base of these trays)
I framed the outside of it with 2x6 and 2x4’s for the rest of the frame. Usually i would just use only 2x4’s for a single tray. I used 4x6’s for the legs because the 5” caster wheel bases are larger than a 4x4.

On the ends i added 1” on top, and midspan i added 1/2” to get them sloping down to the drains. On a single 4x8 table i’ll usually just chop about 3/4” from 2 of the legs.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @DustyDuke
> 
> Here’s a few pics of my rolling tray tables i built for this one. Usually I just do a rolling table per each 4x8 tray. I went big this time and worked sweet.
> View attachment 4504265View attachment 4504266View attachment 4504267
> ...


The casters are a real pro touch


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2020)

Finished painting my new scrog screen for my New Blue Dream waterfarm scrog .


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 14, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Finished painting my new scrog screen for my New Blue Dream waterfarm scrog .
> View attachment 4504272View attachment 4504273


looks amazing!!!!
I got a blue dream freebie






Auto


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The casters are a real pro touch


Why thank you!
What REALLY makes it sweet is i had my buddy do a “burned/burnished” finish with that slab. Smooth as can be. So the trays move really easy


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @DustyDuke
> 
> Here’s a few pics of my rolling tray tables i built for this one. Usually I just do a rolling table per each 4x8 tray. I went big this time and worked sweet.
> View attachment 4504265View attachment 4504266View attachment 4504267
> ...


Looks tough mate cheers


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 14, 2020)

Broke this IB branch. The clone it came from seems to be a week a head of the rest but won’t yield as much either


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2020)

Dusty Duke, It would be fun if you grow your Blue Dream now and we can compare phenos and smoke reports.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Broke this IB branch. The clone it came from seems to be a week a head of the rest but won’t yield as much either
> View attachment 4504296


That’s looks awesome! What is IB?


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 14, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s looks awesome! What is IB?


Incredible Bulk


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 14, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Dusty Duke, It would be fun if you grow your Blue Dream now and we can compare phenos and smoke reports.


It’s auto so it would fuck with my light schedule. Would of been fun though Doc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Incredible Bulk


Nice name! Glad it wasn’t irritable bowel.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 15, 2020)

Gelato


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> GelatoView attachment 4504956View attachment 4504958


That’s some mighty impressive Trichome coverage on the leaves so early in flower. She is going to be weeping sugar if she continues to produce at this rate. And what a lovely clean garden it looks like it’s outside and has such a warm tropical feel. I love those wood chip like covering the ground. Nice color.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 15, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s some mighty impressive Trichome coverage on the leaves so early in flower. She is going to be weeping sugar if she continues to produce at this rate. And what a lovely clean garden it looks like it’s outside and has such a warm tropical feel. I love those wood chip like covering the ground. Nice color.


Thank you. This cut gets super frosty. It is in a greenhouse with sunscreen mesh walls and a white plastic roof. The wood is pine shavings. Helps retain moisture and keep the soil around the roots a better environment for worms and beneficial nematodes. Also it reflects some light. I smoke in the garden every morning upon waking while my coffee is brewing. So relaxing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 15, 2020)

Trimming some breakfast.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Trimming some breakfast.
> View attachment 4505067


Yeah I need to get my ass upstairs and smoke more of my new table LOL! But I should sew and since I have to do some cutting it's a dilemma. Imagine feeling guilty for not smoking pot! My life is upside down


----------



## lokie (Mar 15, 2020)

Went into the garden today to water.


Decided to top and trim the next generation.




Some clones from the current flowering plants and some beans.

2 are fresh beans from the last harvest. I'm calling them "WhoIsYourDaddy MFR"
or "Bastard Beans", BB for short.



5 will go into flower in a week or 2 and 6 will veg for another 2 months before I flip them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2020)

Been having fun. Mommas been playing in the stock...she found 2 she liked....

Been using led bulbs as of late for the time being.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2020)

Chocolate mint og after seven days drying. Loving the purple, unfortunately only one plant did that.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 19, 2020)

IB

Gsc x cherry pie

Purple haze

Gelato, sba x gg


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 24, 2020)

Fucking PM on Bubba Kush, Gelato, and GG#4. Rain is supposed to stop tomorrow. GG#4 And Gelato looking real frosty. Jabbas Stash coming in purple. C99 and Bubba Kush looking like they’re gonna have some fat tops for me.

C99

Bubba Kush, Jabbas Stash, and GG#4. 


Gelato


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 24, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Fucking PM on Bubba Kush, Gelato, and GG#4. Rain is supposed to stop tomorrow. GG#4 And Gelato looking real frosty. Jabbas Stash coming in purple. C99 and Bubba Kush looking like they’re gonna have some fat tops for me.
> 
> C99
> View attachment 4512618
> ...


There booming mate!!!
How’s the world treating you, all a bit sideways here


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 24, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> There booming mate!!!
> How’s the world treating you, all a bit sideways here


Thanks bro. We’re alright over here. Just business as usual at my house. Waiting to see what they are going to do about the shelter-in-place order around here. How they’re going to enforce is what I’m wondering.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2020)

Well Mrs budmantx plants are coming in nicely.
Her female is starting to fill in nicely.


Now the other plant which I showed earlier has been found to be a male, nice looking one too



Trying to decide to let them . Or go a little pollen hunting. Hmm.


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)

8 weeks on 12, SR-71 left, Lucky Charms 2 on right.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> 8 weeks on 12, SR-71 left, Lucky Charms 2 on right.View attachment 4515511View attachment 4515512View attachment 4515513View attachment 4515514View attachment 4515515View attachment 4515516View attachment 4515517


Looks ridiculously good mate nice work


----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2020)

Some autoflowers grown under my lights by a customer.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4518348
> View attachment 4518349View attachment 4518350
> 
> View attachment 4518351
> ...


Really nice job. Was he the guy you had been helping?


----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2020)

Ooh no, this one was grown by a brother in Diepkloof, Soweto, this is his second run with the LEDs so he is getting better.
But amazing bud for an autoflower.
Fastbuds purple lemonade, no photoshop, he says it has an overwhelming sweet flavour like candy


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Looks ridiculously good mate nice work


I take that as a great compliment coming from you after looking at your grow. Hardest part was keeping up with moving my lights up during the stretch and not burning the tops, good to have 8' of headroom...lol. I popped the beans in Oct.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2020)

ANC said:


> Ooh no, this one was grown by a brother in Diepkloof, Soweto, this is his second run with the LEDs so he is getting better.
> But amazing bud for an autoflower.
> Fastbuds purple lemonade, no photoshop, he says it has an overwhelming sweet flavour like candy


I'm curious how the high is. I've never found a purple colored strain that was more than mids. I just had a gorgeous girl and she was absolutely lovely but definitely mids, again, sigh.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm curious how the high is. I've never found a purple colored strain that was more than mids. I just had a gorgeous girl and she was absolutely lovely but definitely mids, again, sigh.


I’ve never had an auto that was more than mids. At best...


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 30, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ve never had an auto that was more than mids. At best...


Me either I give all my freebies ones away they always slip a few in each order.
This was my last attempt at autos the high was ok but no legs I gave up one em at that point


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ve never had an auto that was more than mids. At best...


I've never grown or smoked an auto, interesting.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I've never grown or smoked an auto, interesting.


Unless you just have so much room that Bodhi can’t fill, I wouldn’t put ANY of your genetics on the sideline to run an auto.... Nope wouldn’t do it...


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 31, 2020)

Mandarin Cookies


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 31, 2020)

Cindy 99

Gelato


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 31, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Cindy 99View attachment 4519834
> 
> Gelato View attachment 4519835View attachment 4519836


Frosty shit that gelato


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

Just had the wonderful world of variety opened to me. I need 8 top picks from you who have done. Thank you.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 3, 2020)

Found a volunteer behind a mint shrub.


----------



## lokie (Apr 3, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Found a volunteer behind a mint shrub. View attachment 4522166


Sweet, Lucky Bonus Weed!






Do you know what strain it is?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2020)

lokie said:


> Sweet, Lucky Bonus Weed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I trust him to know


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 3, 2020)

lokie said:


> Sweet, Lucky Bonus Weed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cannabineer said:


> I trust him to know


Hell no lol. I think it is Gelato x Snow Temple.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 4, 2020)

Just about done


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2020)

Autos are great for beginner growers, the plants grow and rush through veg before the soil or medium gets a chance to start acting up, that is a third of the fight done right there.


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 4, 2020)

ANC said:


> Autos are great for beginner growers, the plants grow and rush through veg before the soil or medium gets a chance to start acting up, that is a third of the fight done right there.


My first couple grows I had both, photo and auto. The autos gave me much trouble while my photos took off. They turned out lanky with very few bud sites. I hear autos have gotten better. First grow I got just under 2oz on one photo and not even a qtr on the auto. I’ve grown a handful of autos and they always gave me more trouble than a photo. Could be me but I do get some fire from photos.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

I had an amazing Critical Herrer. I got about 2 oz from 4 plants and close 3 from another. Had a good strong buzz. Ive tried 3 others. 18-20" 1oz junk. And if something goes wrong there is no time to correct.


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2020)

RQS - Nortern light auto


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4522863
> 
> View attachment 4522864
> 
> RQS - Nortern light auto


Mine were like that. Just more Charlie Brown Christmas tree effect.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 4, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4522863
> 
> View attachment 4522864
> 
> RQS - Nortern light auto


Yeah that’s nice man. Mine looked like Charlie Browns Christmas tree...

lol I didn’t read yours before I posted.

if I put all the auto bid I’ve produced it wouldn’t be as much as this pic.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah that’s nice man. Mine looked like Charlie Browns Christmas tree...
> 
> lol I didn’t read yours before I posted.
> 
> if I put all the auto bid I’ve produced it wouldn’t be as much as this pic.


Funny how xmas trees are thought of by both of us.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Funny how xmas trees are thought of by both of us.


It’s an i-conic shape


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s an i-conic shape


Morning.


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2020)

I've seen as much as 3lbs reported for that particular strain.

I'm also keen on trying some superautoflowers.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

ANC said:


> I've seen as much as 3lbs reported for that particular strain.
> 
> I'm also keen on trying some superautoflowers.


That was blurple and white lights after venturing into LED. Sure today's lights would help.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2020)

ANC said:


> I've seen as much as 3lbs reported for that particular strain.
> 
> I'm also keen on trying some superautoflowers.


Have you smoked any yet, how is it?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2020)

ANC said:


> superautoflowers.


My mind suggests mask and cape


----------



## dstroy (Apr 4, 2020)

Lemon royale, swampboys
Maaaan this tastes good




Obligatory grape ape


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 4, 2020)

Daily fix of Gelato. 4 blunts a day keeps the anxiety and depression away.


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Have you smoked any yet, how is it?


Was fine, but wasn't my exodus cut... then again, nothing else is. I honestly only need that one strain for the rest of my life


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 4, 2020)

ANC said:


> Was fine, but wasn't my exodus cut... then again, nothing else is. I honestly only need that one strain for the rest of my life


This is how my wife and I feel about Gelato.


----------



## raratt (Apr 6, 2020)

A couple of colas. SR-71 is hanging now. Not that impressed with trichome coverage. I guess I'll wait for it to dry out and see how it smokes before passing judgement. PS Clorox disinfectant wipes clean off resin from fingers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Found a volunteer behind a mint shrub. View attachment 4522166


Gotta love the mysterious ones....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

You be smokin soon. Only sad part is your friends better bring their own. Grin and bear it as the saying goes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2020)

Mystery girl just started her stretch, coming in nicely.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 6, 2020)

Bubba Kush


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Bubba KushView attachment 4525646


Nice...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 6, 2020)

Blackberry kush I reversed for pollen.


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 7, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4526022


Ireland needs strain recognition!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 7, 2020)

Day 57


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 7, 2020)

Bubba Kush (barf pheno)


----------



## ismann (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 9, 2020)

Day 50

day 82 definitely not running this gelato again


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 10, 2020)

This is a first for me. Leaf buds

Bubba

Cindy


Gelato pics for good measure.

Cindy 99....naturally doubleheaded.


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> This is a first for me. Leaf buds
> 
> Bubba
> View attachment 4529368
> ...


I would smoke that.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 10, 2020)

Day 59


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 10, 2020)

Purple Haze
Gsc x cherry pie


----------



## FlowerPower001 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2020)

Have any of you fine farmers seen this type of plant problem?












Hommie has an issue I have not seen and get little google help for.
If you know maybe you could add insight to this issue.




__





my plant stems have tumors??


i have never seen this before. only one plant is affected, but it's thoroughly covered! it looks like it's been going on for a while because the tumors start out green then harden and turn brown.



www.rollitup.org





Dood says it's a male plant. Maybe it's ROID RAGE.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 13, 2020)

Gelato


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 14, 2020)

Jabba’s Stash. Getting close.



Cindy 99 smellin like rotten pineapples . One phenotype smells like pleasant fresh grapefruit. I should reveg and/or take clones from her. Dense buds too. 


Gelato getting close also


Bubba Kush in the back, GG #4 in the front. GG #4 almost finished, 3-7 days.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Bubba Kush (barf pheno)View attachment 4526468


How was the yield?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> How was the yield?


I haven’t weighed it but, but I think it filled 2-3 half gallon jars from one plant.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I haven’t weighed it but, but I think it filled 2-3 half gallon jars from one plant.


That's awesome! 
I've got some old bubba seeds that I may run outside. 
It was a finicky strain when I grew it indoors and the plants didn't yield much compared to others in the rotation. 

The smoke was awesome...


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 14, 2020)

Called my guy and he says he’s out. Out? In these trying times. He says I have some pre rolls if you’re interested. Dafuq. Bring that shit. Never bout pre rolled. They range from 1 - 1.4


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Called my guy and he says he’s out. Out? In these trying times. He says I have some pre rolls if you’re interested. Dafuq. Bring that shit. Never bout pre rolled. They range from 1 - 1.4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those from a of rolling machine? They look great.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are those from a of rolling machine? They look great.


No. These are raw cones. You pack them.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 15, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Called my guy and he says he’s out. Out? In these trying times. He says I have some pre rolls if you’re interested. Dafuq. Bring that shit. Never bout pre rolled. They range from 1 - 1.4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooouuut?????


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 15, 2020)

GG #4


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 15, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Called my guy and he says he’s out. Out? In these trying times. He says I have some pre rolls if you’re interested. Dafuq. Bring that shit. Never bout pre rolled. They range from 1 - 1.4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a dispensary near my house and every time I drive by there's a line out the door with people spaced 6 feet apart. 

Glad I don't have to buy weed...


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> There's a dispensary near my house and every time I drive by there's a line out the door with people spaced 6 feet apart.
> 
> Glad I don't have to buy weed...


Yeah it really sucks


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 15, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah it really sucks


Sorry bro. 
Are you still living in the same place?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry bro.
> Are you still living in the same place?


Nah. I got out end of February. Been staying with my daughter. Plan was a week or 2. Then the plague... Tough to get anyone to show a place.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are those from a of rolling machine? They look great.


I use one these. They work good once you get used to it.


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2020)

My SR-71 plant, 6.1 oz. Not amazing, but I'll take it.


----------



## ismann (Apr 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> My SR-71 plant, 6.1 oz. Not amazing, but I'll take it.View attachment 4535713


Let's trade a jar lol


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2020)

One of the local guys I took under my wing with his first indoor grow is making a pretty good youtube show these days.





Let's get him some views. Please share if you like. It is hilarious in places.


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2020)

ismann said:


> Let's trade a jar lol


Whatcha got? I'd be ok with that. I'd trade an oz no problem.


----------



## Dontjudgeme (Apr 16, 2020)

Karah said:


> The peoples we got this strain from couldn’t get it to bush out or produce. Not sure what the fuck they were doing but I succeeded. View attachment 4085876
> In view is only two ladies...
> View attachment 4085880



Yes you did. That color is beautiful. I’ve yet to get my hands on a strain that produces color like that. What strain is that?


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2020)

Dontjudgeme said:


> Yes you did. That color is beautiful. I’ve yet to get my hands on a strain that produces color like that. What strain is that?


That was over 2 years ago dude...


----------



## Dontjudgeme (Apr 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> That was over 2 years ago dude...


Didn’t realize your post was that long ago. But you have no idea what the name of the strain was?


----------



## lokie (Apr 16, 2020)

Dontjudgeme said:


> Yes you did. That color is beautiful. I’ve yet to get my hands on a strain that produces color like that. What strain is that?




Welcome to TnT!

@Karah has hit the big time but still checks in occasionally.
Send her a PM with that pic and she may remember.

Or wait here with us!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 16, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4535909
> 
> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> ...


He means over here



SH420


----------



## ismann (Apr 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Whatcha got? I'd be ok with that. I'd trade an oz no problem.


Just harvested 12.5 oz of zombie kush. 10 jars in total lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2020)

ismann said:


> Just harvested 12.5 oz of zombie kush. 10 jars in total lol


I have one of my Lucky Charms still hanging to dry, and another I need to cut and trim. I'm guessing over 7 oz on the one that's hanging, but who knows. I'll have to look that strain up.


----------



## ismann (Apr 16, 2020)

By Ripper Seeds in Spain:





Zombie Kush Feminized Cannabis Seeds | Ripper Seeds


From the selection of one of our first genetic search works, an ancient lavender kush clone was pollinated by our brilliant Amnesia.




www.ripperseeds.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2020)

ismann said:


> Just harvested 12.5 oz of zombie kush. 10 jars in total lol


Zombie Kush sounds nice. Too bad you aren't closer. I think the Lucky Charms is better than the Sr from the trichome coverage.


----------



## lokie (Apr 16, 2020)

ismann said:


> By Ripper Seeds in Spain:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite the feat, no?
To win an award that it is, by all intents, not qualified for.



Am I missing something here?


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2020)

lokie said:


> Quite the feat, no?
> To win an award that it is, by all intents, not qualified for.
> 
> View attachment 4536066
> ...


I didn't even notice that, I was looking at smell/taste.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> That was over 2 years ago dude...


A bloke replied to a post from 2009 on the Aussie thread yesterday. Apparently people don’t have enough spare time atm to read the whole thing


----------



## lokie (Apr 16, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> A bloke replied to a post from 2009 on the Aussie thread yesterday. Apparently people don’t have enough spare time atm to read the whole thing


I find it entertaining when someone starts answering multiple old posts in the same thread,
not realizing they are pages or years behind the current date.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 16, 2020)

Made a little flood a drain setup cause I’m bored lol. I’ve done f&d but I was 21 did 3 grows, I did ok but I think it was blind luck lol. I’m running salt based nutes. It’s under a 315w cmh
res is a touch hot but ive watered it down a touch


@FresnoFarmer just tried my gelato x og kush pretty nice going into cure. The Mrs says it’s the best weed she has tasted in here life I don’t no if she’s been polite or honest lol. It taste good to me but weed flavour never hits me like other people
Gelato on the left of screen and nyc diesel on the right


----------



## ismann (Apr 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Zombie Kush sounds nice. Too bad you aren't closer. I think the Lucky Charms is better than the Sr from the trichome coverage.


Yeah I wish I knew people around here who grew and would trade a zip. Wouldn't have to grow so many strains lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2020)

ismann said:


> Yeah I wish I knew people around here who grew and would trade a zip. Wouldn't have to grow so many strains lol


I'm probably searching for a unicorn. I would like to find one similar in smell/taste to what I had back in the day, I know, good luck. One whiff of it and I'd know.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> My SR-71 plant, 6.1 oz. Not amazing, but I'll take it.View attachment 4535713


You grow fast enough you'll never smoke that amount of mids ;D


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You grow fast enough you'll never smoke that amount of mids ;D


I know, I grow like they are outdoors.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

Tap tap ....... tap


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

Tap tap ........tap


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

Tap tap tap...... (COUGH!!!!!) (Clears throat) Anyone in here? (Echo)×4


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

Guess Corona got em all.......... hhhhmmmmm guess hiding in my neighbors car naked really worked.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> Guess Corona got em all.......... hhhhmmmmm guess hiding in my neighbors car naked really worked.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 19, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> Tap tap ....... tap


wb!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> wb!


Well well well ....... if it isn't the buster of barns himself. How have you been young man?


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 19, 2020)

Morning Penis 

I'm up early with mismatched socks a half smoked cigarette and a piping hot cup of coffee. One of my brothers are coming over to work on my project bike with me. Gotta finish this bike before summer. My balls start sticking to my leg when the hot weather starts.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 19, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Made a little flood a drain setup cause I’m bored lol. I’ve done f&d but I was 21 did 3 grows, I did ok but I think it was blind luck lol. I’m running salt based nutes. It’s under a 315w cmh
> res is a touch hot but ive watered it down a touch
> View attachment 4536085View attachment 4536086View attachment 4536087
> 
> ...


Gelato takes my neck pain away within minutes. And it’s pretty strong to still be getting me high, as much as I smoke. I usually build a tolerance to a lot of strains.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 19, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Gelato takes my neck pain away within minutes. And it’s pretty strong to still be getting me high, as much as I smoke. I usually build a tolerance to a lot of strains.


Are you like me in that when I hit the first scissor hash on a new batch it's like getting stoned for the first time?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are you like me in that when I hit the first scissor hash on a new batch it's like getting stoned for the first time?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are you like me in that when I hit the first scissor hash on a new batch it's like getting stoned for the first time?


Bong rips with scissor hash get me like that. feel it right behind the eyes. I still remember the first day I got high like it was yesterday.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 19, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Bong rips with scissor hash get me like that. feel it right behind the eyes. I still remember the first day I got high like it was yesterday.


Yup. Yesterday 1988


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 19, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Yup. Yesterday 1988


2005 for me. It was gdp. I ate a whole lemon pound cake at my friends house and barfed when I got home. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4539238


Get to chopping that plant and you'll have scissor hash in minutes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 19, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Bong rips with scissor hash get me like that. feel it right behind the eyes. I still remember the first day I got high like it was yesterday.


----------



## lokie (Apr 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Get to chopping that plant and you'll have scissor hash in minutes.


hash?

The Jaba's Stash I recently cured was sooo sticky.

copy/paste


The finger hash was thick and peeling off before I was finished trimming. Good stuff.





The buds were fresh and tight. It felt tacky like fresh chewed bubble gum, it was amazing.






Now that a proper cure has been achieved they burn nice like a tight bud should. Some of my most favorite to date.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 19, 2020)

Emmm, fresh chewed bubble gum.


I find more at Applebee's then Starbucks, Outback has good plentiful tables too.


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2020)

First of 2 Lucky Charms, 6.3 oz. Not outstanding harvest but I'll smoke it.


----------



## ismann (Apr 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> First of 2 Lucky Charms, 6.3 oz. Not outstanding harvest but I'll smoke it.View attachment 4539321


Looks good to me... puff puff


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> First of 2 Lucky Charms, 6.3 oz. Not outstanding harvest but I'll smoke it.View attachment 4539321


I own the same colander LOL let me know how she smokes, please.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Get to chopping that plant and you'll have scissor hash in minutes.


But she’s so purrrrdy

But I like scissor hash


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> But she’s so purrrrdy
> 
> But I like scissor hash


Dilemma of the day


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Dilemma of the day


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 20, 2020)

Just relaxing today. I've been on the go like a mad man......wait..... I am a mad man...... so i guess I'm just relaxing then.

Between my tomatoe/squash garden and relandscaping my whole house. I barely have time to fuck my wife.

If anyone sees Gary Goodson tell him I'm horny

Ty


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 21, 2020)

Jabba’s Stash done. Aphids started in on em. Buds are ripe enough.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Jabba’s Stash done. Aphids started in on em. Buds are ripe enough. View attachment 4540907



I actually have been good about preventative spraying the last two years. Usually I fight a problem when it arrives. But I've been using captain Jack's deadbug with a touch of azamax and I haven't had any issues. Just gotta be careful with azamax. Literally no signs of bugs in my green houses and nothing even on my few fully outdoor plants. I spray once a week and stop adding the azamax during flower. Honestly I'm going to try just the captain Jack's this year.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2020)

Talked to a bunch of my older grow friends about aphids the other day. They’re all rockin grandevo nowadays. I didn’t get anything else outdoors out here last season except the aphids. Not too bad, but i’ll be fucking pissed if they get in the new indoor garden


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 21, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> I actually have been good about preventative spraying the last two years. Usually I fight a problem when it arrives. But I've been using captain Jack's deadbug with a touch of azamax and I haven't had any issues. Just gotta be careful with azamax. Literally no signs of bugs in my green houses and nothing even on my few fully outdoor plants. I spray once a week and stop adding the azamax during flower. Honestly I'm going to try just the captain Jack's this year.


I use captain jacks too. And usually during flowering I order green lacewings, ladybugs and nematodes. I didn’t the past few months because temps were too low. I have some green lacewings and ladybugs coming in this week to clean out the spider mites off my bubba and gelato before I harvest them. It’s always something with this weed growing.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 21, 2020)

Also have 14 praying mantis eggs placed in the surrounding bushes and trees. They’ll come in handy for summer


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Also have 14 praying mantis eggs placed in the surrounding bushes and trees. They’ll come in handy for summer


I have praying mantis all over my property. Not one, that I could see, made it on the outdoor plants. I forgot, i had some thrips but they’re no biggie. Conserve for the win.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 21, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I have praying mantis all over my property. Not one, that I could see, made it on the outdoor plants. I forgot, i had some thrips but they’re no biggie. Conserve for the win.


i use the praying mantises to control the overall pest population nearby. The green lacewings do most of the work in the greenhouses and stick around. I see the adults in the evening during summer and fall. Ladybugs not so much. They do a good clean up of aphids and spider mites before it’s at the point of infestation though. But they’re usually gone within a week if I don’t keep spraying them with soda/water. I did find a ladybug pupa on a Jabba’s Stash leaf a couple weeks ago. Guess I know why now lol. Fuckin aphids


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2020)

Plant #2 Lucky Charms, 5.9 oz. My harvest from this run. Edit: 18.3 oz, 3 plants.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Plant #2 Lucky Charms, 5.9 oz. My harvest from this run. Edit: 18.3 oz, 3 plants.View attachment 4541029View attachment 4541030


Nice haul


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Talked to a bunch of my older grow friends about aphids the other day. They’re all rockin grandevo nowadays. I didn’t get anything else outdoors out here last season except the aphids. Not too bad, but i’ll be fucking pissed if they get in the new indoor garden


@Bobby schmeckle turned me on to Marrone's Regalia. I've been considering buying their other two products but haven't needed them. The Regalia worked like a champ.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nice haul


Thanks. I use a pair of 315W CMH bulbs, keeping the electric bill as low as possible.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Talked to a bunch of my older grow friends about aphids the other day. They’re all rockin grandevo nowadays. I didn’t get anything else outdoors out here last season except the aphids. Not too bad, but i’ll be fucking pissed if they get in the new indoor garden


The reason I had mites and aphids in my room was from moving plants from outdoors inside without making sure there was nothing on them. Any plants that I move in in the future will be sprayed well (non weed) prior to entering.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> The reason I had mites and aphids in my room was from moving plants from outdoors inside without making sure there was nothing on them. Any plants that I move in in the future will be sprayed well (non weed) prior to entering.


That will happen every single time from my experience. Even though I won’t be bringing out in i’ll still want to keep them little bastards at bay so i’m not a Vector.


----------



## ismann (Apr 21, 2020)

They can even get on your shoes and you track them inside.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> The reason I had mites and aphids in my room was from moving plants from outdoors inside without making sure there was nothing on them. Any plants that I move in in the future will be sprayed well (non weed) prior to entering.


I got scale from moving my kaffir lime tree indoors to overwinter, oops.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> That will happen every single time from my experience. Even though I won’t be bringing out in i’ll still want to keep them little bastards at bay so i’m not a Vector.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 21, 2020)

I took all the mirrors in my house and angled them so I could look at my genitals from a strangers perspective. I must say it's not quite as flattering as I remember. In my defense these mirrors are the shitty ones. I'm sure if I had the good shiny super reflectively mirrors I wo.......................FUCK!!!!!!!

FUCK YOU COVID 19 ........ ((throws phone and runs down the hallway flailing limp arms))............(( sees reflection again. ))


COVID FUCKER FUCK ......FUCKING CHEAP FUCKER MIRRORS.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> I took all the mirrors in my house and angled them so I could look at my genitals from a strangers perspective. I must say it's not quite as flattering as I remember. In my defense these mirrors are the shitty ones. I'm sure if I had the good shiny super reflectively mirrors I wo.......................FUCK!!!!!!!
> 
> FUCK YOU COVID 19 ........ ((throws phone and runs down the hallway flailing limp arms))............(( sees reflection again. ))
> 
> ...


Can I have a hit of that?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> I took all the mirrors in my house and angled them so I could look at my genitals from a strangers perspective. I must say it's not quite as flattering as I remember. In my defense these mirrors are the shitty ones. I'm sure if I had the good shiny super reflectively mirrors I wo.......................FUCK!!!!!!!
> 
> FUCK YOU COVID 19 ........ ((throws phone and runs down the hallway flailing limp arms))............(( sees reflection again. ))
> 
> ...


I am not sure how this post will reflect on you


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I am not sure how this post will reflect on you


I ""see""what you did there

Beer soon?


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Can I have a hit of that?


If its cool with my wife. Just dont stare and we should both enjoy it.


----------



## lokie (Apr 21, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> I took all the mirrors in my house and angled them so I could look at my genitals from a strangers perspective. I must say it's not quite as flattering as I remember. In my defense these mirrors are the shitty ones. I'm sure if I had the good shiny super reflectively mirrors I wo.......................FUCK!!!!!!!
> 
> FUCK YOU COVID 19 ........ ((throws phone and runs down the hallway flailing limp arms))............(( sees reflection again. ))
> 
> ...



You could set them up fun house style. That could help keep you from feeling lonely.













Still in the buff of course.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 21, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> I took all the mirrors in my house and angled them so I could look at my genitals from a strangers perspective. I must say it's not quite as flattering as I remember. In my defense these mirrors are the shitty ones. I'm sure if I had the good shiny super reflectively mirrors I wo.......................FUCK!!!!!!!
> 
> FUCK YOU COVID 19 ........ ((throws phone and runs down the hallway flailing limp arms))............(( sees reflection again. ))
> 
> ...


I'd put those shitty mirrors to work as a reminder of why we are all here.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


I was totally gonna add that to my post bro. i’m fuckin slippin lately!


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I'd put those shitty mirrors to work as a reminder of why we are all here.
> 
> View attachment 4541490


Thongs for the pic.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 21, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I'd put those shitty mirrors to work as a reminder of why we are all here.
> 
> View attachment 4541490


Awmen


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I'd put those shitty mirrors to work as a reminder of why we are all here.
> 
> View attachment 4541490


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I'd put those shitty mirrors to work as a reminder of why we are all here.
> 
> View attachment 4541490


for a second I thought that was one of those I've been in isolation too long memes.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 22, 2020)

Should my penis look like an upside down bowling pin..... or did I maybe go a lil heavy on the stretching exercises.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 22, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> Should my penis look like an upside down bowling pin..... or did I maybe go a lil heavy on the stretching exercises.



1. weight was applied too fast
2. Didn't apply lotion
3. Fell asleep with them on.
4. Haven built enough guts too try weights
5. just right with the red marks and a pale shade of blue.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 22, 2020)

Kosher Kush


----------



## lokie (Apr 22, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I'd put those shitty mirrors to work as a reminder of why we are all here.
> 
> View attachment 4541490





Laughing Grass said:


> for a second I thought that was one of those I've been in isolation too long memes.


I thought it was a "Shit Bricks" meme.

I must have stared at that pic for an hour.

I still don't see anything wrong.


----------



## Karah (Apr 23, 2020)

Dontjudgeme said:


> Yes you did. That color is beautiful. I’ve yet to get my hands on a strain that produces color like that. What strain is that?


Bubba kush


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2020)

Good to see you around pretty girl.
+


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 24, 2020)

Had this stuff in a drawer for far too long. It's good to have friends.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Had this stuff in a drawer for far too long. It's good to have friends.
> 
> View attachment 4544544


I'm ready for bed just looking at that.
Mmmmm zzzz


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Had this stuff in a drawer for far too long. It's good to have friends.
> 
> View attachment 4544544


Upside down alien face, I SEE IT!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm ready for bed just looking at that.
> Mmmmm zzzz


Reminds me of Christmas.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Had this stuff in a drawer for far too long. It's good to have friends.
> 
> View attachment 4544544


Enjoy...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2020)

Figure I would drop something of. 


She's been fun...very healthy. For an experiment. Love how they grow.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2020)

Shit I forgot the extra f? Fuckin space tomatoes. Oh and beer.


----------



## lokie (Apr 25, 2020)

Got my exhaust set like this now.


Exhaust straight up the chimney. No circulating heat. Ambient temps stay 68 to 70 year round.
Canopy temps fluctuate 66 to 85 depending on lights on or off and if doors are open or not.

Setup now has potential to produce mass quantities.

cut/paste


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> Got my exhaust set like this now.
> View attachment 4545610
> 
> Exhaust straight up the chimney. No circulating heat. Ambient temps stay 68 to 70 year round.
> ...


Show off


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Figure I would drop something of.
> View attachment 4544577
> 
> She's been fun...very healthy. For an experiment. Love how they grow.


Is that a reveg or basil?!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2020)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Is that a reveg or basil?!


Space tomatoes


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2020)

That mexican food is burning my assho....


Oh sorry, I didnt realize anyone could here me. I'm taking a shi.... NM that. 

Me and Lil Inda are getting ready to go on a ride. We decided to say fuck the police and their lockdown. Well I decided mostly. He would get on the back of the bike regardless of the scenario. Sometimes i can't believe the shit hes willing to do with his pops. I was driving him to school one day and told him a cop was right behind us. Hes ro short to see anything. So then in a very serious tone, I said ( I'm not stopping if he tries to pull me over) Bub just stared back at me in the reflection of the rearview mirror. He kept asking is he still behind us. I said yes each time. Then I said (Oh Shit!!!!) And fucking stuffed the gas peddle, Screaming,(YOU READY BUBBA???!!!!!. With an immediate tear in my eye from his response, he said (Ya Go dad, go they'll arrest you now, GO!!) I cannot put into words the sheer excitement and adrenaline in my babies face. He literally changed colors. My ride or die partner for sure.


After about 10 seconds of acting crazy and speeding down the country road. I let off the gas and went totally calm again. He was puzzled. When I told him I was joking, his reaction was.... Daaaaaad!!! You're such an idiot. We both laughed so hard at eachother. He said he had never been that scared and excited in his whole life.... lol But he was down and he trusts me 120%. 

He is my older boy. Hes very polite and quiet. Hes not the one I would have thought would be pops ride or die for sure. But he is.

Now my baby boy affectionately known as Chunker aka KiKi,now that hes older. He gives no fucks about anything. I see him busting caps in his toy dog on the daily. Hes like a mocking bird so I cant cuss at all. The day he called his aunt a MaaFuckaa, for taking a toy away...... I knew it was time to PG my shit some lol. I would have thought he would be my only ride or die. But my older boy is the silent assassin. Love em both to death.



K, Lil Inda keeps knocking at the bathroom door ready to ride. Gotta wipe my ass and go.

One Love, and smoke cigarettes everyone.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

Time to pack a bowl and go kill more shit, rinse, repeat.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4547374
> Time to pack a bowl and go kill more shit, rinse, repeat.


I ended up trimming all the Jabbas stash yesterday. GG#4 and bubba coming down soon. I think GG#4 is ready now. But I’m not lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I ended up trimming all the Jabbas stash yesterday. GG#4 and bubba coming down soon. I think GG#4 is ready now. But I’m not lol.


I have three more left and I need to reload my table whether or not I finish trimming.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 27, 2020)

Gelato


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2020)

1 April to 1 May with my homemade autoflower seeds... They are all female, and there are two mutants in the batch.
Makes up for my shit luck with males these last couple of tries.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4551345View attachment 4551346
> 1 April to 1 May with my homemade autoflower seeds... They are all female, and there are two mutants in the batch.
> Makes up for my shit luck with males these last couple of tries.


Nice, very nice...props


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2020)

Took a little time with the space tomatoe, filling out nicely



Love the way these grow, everyone is different.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 1, 2020)

Flipped this tent today did 15 days of veg from clone. I kinda know what I’m doing and kinda winging it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Flipped this tent today did 15 days of veg from clone. I kinda know what I’m doing and kinda winging it
> View attachment 4552292


I usually fill the screen before I flip - but that's just my MO.
Pretty girls mate.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I usually fill the screen before I flip - but that's just my MO.
> Pretty girls mate.


I do also but these girls stretch and I have height restrictions now I’ve gone flood and drain system tents only 6ft high with a 315w. I may regret it though


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I do also but these girls stretch and I have height restrictions now I’ve gone flood and drain system tents only 6ft high with a 315w. I may regret it though


Got it - I've got a 7.5' height (minus light hanging) but I'm running organic in buckets so I have a bit more room.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Flipped this tent today did 15 days of veg from clone. I kinda know what I’m doing and kinda winging it
> View attachment 4552292


Sweet, nice work.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2020)

I'M not a Dwc guy, no offence. Awesome stuff.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 2, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I'M not a Dwc guy, no offence. Awesome stuff.


Cheers mate it’s my first go at it. All my other stuff is organic soil I got a bit bored in lockdown and thought I’d switch it up


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Cheers mate it’s my first go at it. All my other stuff is organic soil I got a bit bored in lockdown and thought I’d switch it up


Nothing wrong with that...


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2020)

Never trimmed, topped or Fimed, just kept flat for a month.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 3, 2020)

Mfing C99 colas so big they about to fall over the top of the net haha


----------



## KK26 (May 3, 2020)

Seed Stockers Blackberry Gum @ 6 weeks 12/12.

She'll go 9 weeks max and they do yeild well.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Mfing C99 colas so big they about to fall over the top of the net hahaView attachment 4553677


Wow lots of foxtailing going on.how much longer does she have?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 3, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow lots of foxtailing going on.how much longer does she have?


It’s crazy. I like it, but won’t when I’m trimming. Idk. Hopefully not much longer.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> It’s crazy. I like it, but won’t when I’m trimming. Idk. Hopefully not much longer.


Yeah it’s going to be a challenge trimming it. I am looking forward to see how you go about sculpting. It looks like a challenging yet super fun project!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2020)

Blue dream day 32 flower. Packing on the sugar!


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 4, 2020)

Since I'm not going to be running 2 tables anymore, I'm going to use the extra lights for side lighting. I'm probably going to split the side fixture in half so I can have 3 panels on each side 
I'll run a total of 900w. 600 over head and 300 on the side. 
If it doesn't work I'll experiment with something new. 



I have seeds in paper towels now.

SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 5, 2020)

Daily leaf nugg. Bubba ready to come down.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Daily leaf nugg. Bubba ready to come down. View attachment 4556062


About a pound 

SH420


----------



## lokie (May 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Daily leaf nugg. Bubba ready to come down. View attachment 4556062


Force it to herm and seed.

Maybe it would turn out to be Mutant Super Bud.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2020)

Figure I would drop this off:



Here is the bottom, don't mind the frog, Mrs budmantx idea...lol

Little self happening, just a caretaker now, enjoy the frog.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2020)

Fixed to harvest, probably at the end of the week. Time will tell.

It's been windy down here..sorry for the blurry..


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 6, 2020)

Made a quick change. Splitting the fixture would be too much work, so I just moved it.


Might move it back for reflective reasons. 

I'm ready. So far 8 of 8 secret Santa seeds have popped. I have 2 spacedude x gsc seeds, 1 popped. I'm waiting on 2 gelato and 2 bag seed (platinum cookies, I think)

You can kinda see the tail poking out






SH420


----------



## lokie (May 6, 2020)

Cross posting. Deal with it.






Happy Birthday to me.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 6, 2020)

Not a turkey in the bag..


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2020)

lokie said:


> Cross posting. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vid skills, gotta tell ya...

Enjoy


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 6, 2020)

Idk what to do with this big ass Gelato mom. I guess hack her up real good after the tomato cuts root and throw her outside if I can find a spot.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Idk what to do with this big ass Gelato mom. I guess hack her up real good after the tomato cuts root and throw her outside if I can find a spot.View attachment 4557744


She's a beauty, seriously, hope u have backups.

Put her outside let her show u what's she made of......leave her in the pot overall 

She's a beauty..


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 7, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Idk what to do with this big ass Gelato mom. I guess hack her up real good after the tomato cuts root and throw her outside if I can find a spot.View attachment 4557744


I have room for a gelato mom.
Just sayin, you have options 

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (May 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have room for a gelato mom.
> Just sayin, you have options
> 
> SH420


Nothing like good neighbors.


----------



## Indacouch (May 7, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Daily leaf nugg. Bubba ready to come down. View attachment 4556062


Always wanted to grow that


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 7, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Mfing C99 colas so big they about to fall over the top of the net hahaView attachment 4553677


About 10 pounds


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 7, 2020)

C99 daily leaf nugg perhaps?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have room for a gelato mom.
> Just sayin, you have options
> 
> SH420


I’ll give her too you bro. I just gotta hit her with a hot shot pest strip quarantine. I got a bunch of cuts I already have no space for too haha.

I’m just trying to keep Gelato around. So yummy. Smoking a finger hash gelato penis......er uh...blunt right now.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 7, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’ll give her too you bro. I just gotta hit her with a hot shot pest strip quarantine. I got a bunch of cuts I already have no space for too haha.
> View attachment 4558159
> I’m just trying to keep Gelato around. So yummy. Smoking a finger hash gelato penis......er uh...blunt right now.


You have spider mites, don't you?

SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You have spider mites, don't you?
> 
> SH420


Not on the indoors stuff.....but still, yeah.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 8, 2020)

Day 8 of flower in the fnd tent

Soil grow is coming along I’ll flip it next weekend. This will be my last soil grow indoors for a while. I’ll be going to flood and drain in all my tent


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 8, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Idk what to do with this big ass Gelato mom. I guess hack her up real good after the tomato cuts root and throw her outside if I can find a spot.View attachment 4557744


I was gifted some gelato bag seeds that came from a pound my buddy got. There were maybe 10 seeds total. I just wet the last 2 that I felt were any good. 1 popped. 
These seeds were always finicky. Of the 6 previous seeds, only 1 produced. I held onto her for a few years. I swear it was legit Larry bird. 
I haven't been able to keep the thought of your mo.... uh no. That doesn't sound right... your gelato mom, out of my head.

You're about a 2 hour drive from here. 
It's tempting. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 8, 2020)

This picture is in this thread somewhere 



SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2020)

Man, that bud looks solid.
~Would take it to the noggin~


----------



## dstroy (May 10, 2020)

Grape ape day 11 12/12


----------



## dstroy (May 10, 2020)

Banana punch day 10 12/12


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)

How is this even possible? A friend planted a seed that he found in his bud. It's been sitting on a windowsill since the second week of April. He said it looked weird so I asked him to send a pic.


----------



## lokie (May 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> How is this even possible? A friend planted a seed that he found in his bud. It's been sitting on a windowsill since the second week of April. He said it looked weird so I asked him to send a pic.
> 
> View attachment 4562728


An interesting mutation. 

I never thought about it so googled it. Lots of weird looking cannabis mutations out there.








Genetic Mutations in Cannabis


Cannabis is an amazing plant in all its facets, but it can be even more fascinating if we study its most recurrent genetic mutations. From albinism to plants with tentacles (like strawberries), it is clear that it is capable of anything in order to adapt and survive. Discover them all in this post.




www.philosopherseeds.com






This would look cool.

*Albino or variegated cannabis*





Marihuana Albina – Lubema (Arcuma)
Both of these mutations are similar, as in both cases we observe a *discolouration of the leaves or buds*.

Specifically, when plants show *albinism*, we see that their tissues are *white or a very pale colour*, due to a lack of pigmentation brought on by a genetic failure, and/or potentiated by environmental causes.

The appearance of these plants is as strange as it is beautiful, since the intense white colour blends in with the brightness of the cannabis trichomes, and makes it appear as if the plants have been completely frozen.

On the other hand, in *variegated plants*, we see that the *leaves have two colours*, forming really curious patterns of pigmentation, because the genes responsible for expressing it are shown differently.

The result is *leaves with one half dark green and the other half light green*, or in other cases areas of the plant have a normal colour, while others are paler shades, offering the grower a real spectacle for the eye.






Variegation – Cannabisguru (Arcuma)
These colour mutations do not offer any advantage to the grower, and indeed they can be an inconvenience in very albino plants or those with a great deal of discolouration, since, having much *less chlorophyll*, they will be limited in their ability to photosynthesise, which *can slow down their growth and productivity, or even prevent them from developing and maturing correctly*.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2020)

lokie said:


> An interesting mutation.
> 
> I never thought about it so googled it. Lots of weird looking cannabis mutations out there.
> 
> ...


I have seen the top mutation before, look like small cotton balls that how I remember it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)

lokie said:


> An interesting mutation.
> 
> I never thought about it so googled it. Lots of weird looking cannabis mutations out there.
> 
> ...


It would be cool to have a bag of albino buds. I've had bud on a leaf and two of two Barney's farm LSD were polyploid. I was blown away that a plant that's less than four weeks old could make pollen sacks... and so many of them.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2020)

Think I found another auto topper, this one is gonna be fun....


Wonder if I should find a branch


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It would be cool to have a bag of albino buds. I've had bud on a leaf and two of two Barney's farm LSD were polyploid. I was blown away that a plant that's less than four weeks old could make pollen sacks... and so many of them.
> 
> View attachment 4562824


Your bush looks ~Gulp~ Good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Your bush looks ~Gulp~ Good.


I call it Fiona's landing strip.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I call it Fiona's landing strip.


and to think I was too embarrassed to suggest to GWN.



Not that big of course.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


>





Grandpapy said:


> and to think I was too embarrassed to suggest to GWN.
> 
> View attachment 4562852
> 
> Not that big of course.


I was talking about Princess Fiona from Shrek. Shes' green with red hair and the green plant the red haired polyploid bud...

I shouldn't be posting when I'm stoned, I'm gonna shut up now.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It would be cool to have a bag of albino buds. I've had bud on a leaf and two of two Barney's farm LSD were polyploid. I was blown away that a plant that's less than four weeks old could make pollen sacks... and so many of them.
> 
> View attachment 4562824


Boys will be boys ya know


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was talking about Princess Fiona from Shrek. Shes' green with red hair and the green plant the red haired polyploid bud...
> 
> I shouldn't be posting when I'm stoned, I'm gonna shut up now.


Nothing wrong with dyeing, js


----------



## Grandpapy (May 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was talking about Princess Fiona from Shrek. Shes' green with red hair and the green plant the red haired polyploid bud...
> 
> I shouldn't be posting when I'm stoned, I'm gonna shut up now.


No, I shouldn't be posting


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 11, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> and to think I was too embarrassed to suggest to GWN.
> 
> View attachment 4562852
> 
> *Not that big of course.*


I'm much more impressive in person.



Honest.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was talking about Princess Fiona from Shrek. Shes' green with red hair and the green plant the red haired polyploid bud...
> 
> I shouldn't be posting when I'm stoned, I'm gonna shut up now.


I knew exactly who you were talking about


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I knew exactly who you were talking about


so I'm not the only Disney fan here


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2020)

Slight nute burn on the very tips and only at 500 PPMs. This bitch is a light eater. Lol. She is very poisonous. Just a slight brush of her leaf against my delicate skin I break out in huge itchy welts .


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Slight nute burn on the very tips and only at 500 PPMs. This bitch is a light eater. Lol. She is very poisonous. Just a slight brush of her leaf against my delicate skin I break out in huge itchy welts . View attachment 4563099


Have they always been light eaters? That's lower PPM than I run in veg.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have they always been light eaters? That's lower PPM than I run in veg.


Yes. I am pretty sure it’s the light that is making them light eaters. This light is incredible. Absolutely incredible.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> so I'm not the only Disney fan here


I have 4 kids...


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes. I am pretty sure it’s the light that is making them light eaters. This light is incredible. Absolutely incredible.


Amber..., Please remind the class which lights you're using

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes. I am pretty sure it’s the light that is making them light eaters. This light is incredible. Absolutely incredible.


I had no idea lights could change the nutrient requirement. I'm running almost 500W of samsung leds and have noticed a sharp drop off towards the end of flower on my previous grows. 



jerryb73 said:


> I have 4 kids...


yea I have four kids too... not like I watch it myself. 









shrxhky420 said:


> Amber..., Please remind the class which lights you're using
> 
> SH420


I think she's running these, it's timber lights for sure. 









Model 3VL


This three (3) COB LED light fixture features Bridgelux Vero29 COBs and a Meanwell driver. Remote driver placement helps with managing heat and custom color temperatures are available. Designed and engineered to cover a 2 x 4 coverage area for full cycle/flowering.




timbergrowlights.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had no idea lights could change the nutrient requirement. I'm running almost 500W of samsung leds and have noticed a sharp drop off towards the end of flower on my previous grows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that is the light. 
It is really very powerful and can penetrate deep into the undergrowth of the canopy stimulating growth like nothing I have ever seen before. Buds that don’t get direct light are absolutely scrumptious looking. Mouth watering and plump. I ask myself, how can this be happening?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes that is the light.
> It is really very powerful and can penetrate deep into the undergrowth of the canopy stimulating growth like nothing I have ever seen before. Buds that don’t get direct light are absolutely scrumptious looking. Mouth watering and plump. I ask myself, how can this be happening?


I'm still running my galopy light for flower. When I upgrade my grow space this summer I'm keeping the HLG 300 and thinking of adding two Model 4VS to cover 18 square feed. They're certainly a lot cheaper than HLG dollar per watt.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm still running my galopy light for flower. When I upgrade my grow space this summer I'm keeping the HLG 300 and thinking of adding two Model 4VS to cover 18 square feed. They're certainly a lot cheaper than HLG dollar per watt.
> 
> View attachment 4563206


Wow that’s going to be an incredible set up! I can’t wait to see it. Your such an amazing grower. I love your innovative style and your plants are always so scrumptious looking.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow that’s going to be an incredible set up! I can’t wait to see it. Your such an amazing grower. I love your innovative style and your plants are always so scrumptious looking.


You're too kind. I better leave while my head still fits through the door. The new area is going to be 6x3 enclosed wooden structure and I'm taking my plant count up to three in a scrog. I was planning on having it ready for June but covid crushed those plans and I'm waiting until I can have my dad over again to help build it.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're too kind. I better leave while my head still fits through the door. The new area is going to be 6x3 enclosed wooden structure and I'm taking my plant count up to three in a scrog. I was planning on having it ready for June but covid crushed those plans and I'm waiting until I can have my dad over again to help build it.





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow that’s going to be an incredible set up! I can’t wait to see it. Your such an amazing grower. I love your innovative style and your plants are always so scrumptious looking.


I'll second that.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 12, 2020)

GG#4


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2020)

42 Days from seed popping above soil.


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2020)

The nicer whorled Phyllotaxy, not super big but loads of flowers... The ugly one was posted abo, it was also whorled but also misformed.

I only planted the seed for these plants after lockdown, probably about 26 March... They germinated 1 April
Above pictures show 9 April to 13 May


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 15, 2020)

Winter greenhouse gelato. Losing smell but still hits me like a brick.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 15, 2020)

Dragonfruit


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 15, 2020)

Had a bunch of weed sitting in cardboard boxes and brown paper bags still from December lol. Started trimming and packing it all up and I came across some mystery strain buds. This clone came with the gelato clones on accident. Funky flavor. Acquired taste. I think it’s supposed to be some Kush.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 16, 2020)

C99


----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> C99View attachment 4567925View attachment 4567926



Jesus Christ, those are fat-ass colas! Your buds swallowed up all the leaves. I'm betting pretty dense, too? Mine looks very similar, bred from Brothers' Grimm. Which breeder is yours from? I don't like the high, as it is trippy and makes me anxious. A lot of clients love it, though, very potent and great yield. It is weird to grow a strain that I never smoke...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Jesus Christ, those are fat-ass colas! Your buds swallowed up all the leaves. I'm betting pretty dense, too? Mine looks very similar, bred from Brothers' Grimm. Which breeder is yours from? I don't like the high, as it is trippy and makes me anxious. A lot of clients love it, though, very potent and great yield. It is weird to grow a strain that I never smoke...


It is very potent. Makes me sick to my stomach almost . And gives me extreme anxiety. Most of the buds are a bit airy because of the foxtails and lower light level during spring’s cloudy/rainy days, but not too bad. Some plants produced no foxtails and dense buds though. But man the smell and trichomes are out of this world. Some are super sweet an pleasant and some are pungent af and smell like rotten pineapples. I got these beans from @curious2garden


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> It is very potent. Makes me sick to my stomach almost . And gives me extreme anxiety. Most of the buds are a bit airy because of the foxtails and lower light level during spring’s cloudy/rainy days, but not too bad. Some plants produced no foxtails and dense buds though. But man the smell and trichomes are out of this world. Some are super sweet an pleasant and some are pungent af and smell like rotten pineapples. I got these beans from @curious2garden


About the nausea, I gave my husband some and he projectile vomited. In a moment I'm not proud of myself for I could not stop laughing about my husband bent over the spa hurling like a middle schooler. Maybe I'll grow up, maybe not.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> About the nausea, I gave my husband some and he projectile vomited. In a moment I'm not proud of myself for I could not stop laughing about my husband bent over the spa hurling like a middle schooler. Maybe I'll grow up, maybe not.


Hey it happens...lol.

One of my experiments did that to a friend.....right over the porch..told him to be careful might be a little strong..and of course he did listen....Little bit goes a long way...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2020)

She's about to get watered and go to sleep.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 16, 2020)

Day 18 of flower 

Day 9 of flower I think 4 of the 6 black triangles are males I’ll keep one for pollen


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 17, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Is this one of your grows? Or a customer


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Is this one of your grows? Or a customer


That's my own and my own seeds too.


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (May 18, 2020)

ANC said:


> That's my own and my own seeds too.


MostlyWeed is your youtube channel?


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2020)

MarsHydrofactory said:


> MostlyWeed is your youtube channel?


yep


----------



## lokie (May 20, 2020)

cut/paste
If my wife ever offers you a cookie, do not eat a piece any bigger than the tip of your little finger.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 20, 2020)

FnD is cruising along


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> cut/paste
> If my wife ever offers you a cookie, do not eat a piece any bigger than the tip of your little finger.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4571763


30 Minutes later


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4564087View attachment 4564088
> The nicer whorled Phyllotaxy, not super big but loads of flowers... The ugly one was posted abo, it was also whorled but also misformed.
> 
> I only planted the seed for these plants after lockdown, probably about 26 March... They germinated 1 April
> Above pictures show 9 April to 13 May


was this all under the short days (flowering light regime)?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> cut/paste
> If my wife ever offers you a cookie, do not eat a piece any bigger than the tip of your little finger.


Dude, those look yummy....

Just make sure I am the beach when I eat one...


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 20, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Dude, those look yummy....
> 
> Just *make sure* *I am the beach* when I eat one...


You are the beach,... you are the beach... this was an odd request, right?... 
You are the beach,... you are the beach. 




SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You are the beach,... you are the beach... this was an odd request, right?...
> You are the beach,... you are the beach.
> 
> 
> ...


Haha....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 21, 2020)

My blunts be like Lincoln Logs lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My blunts be like Lincoln Logs lolView attachment 4572470


Better than Labrador logs


----------



## JoseVargas (May 21, 2020)

Could someone help me and tell me does my plant look like it's being overwatered


----------



## JoseVargas (May 21, 2020)

?


----------



## JoseVargas (May 21, 2020)

if someone could please tell me I'm worried that I'm not watering enough


----------



## Singlemalt (May 21, 2020)

JoseVargas said:


> if someone could please tell me I'm worried that I'm not watering enough


Relax, looks good. Stick your finger into the soil, test that way
Edit: the last pic draws attention, test the soil like I said. Also, that's a greenhouse, sunlight. Plants can slightly droop in the heat of the day, if it stays droopy in the morning it needs water unless you have some root death


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2020)

JoseVargas said:


> if someone could please tell me I'm worried that I'm not watering enough


Try posting here, or the other grow forums: https://www.rollitup.org/f/marijuana-plant-problems.65/


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 21, 2020)

Bubba Kush to wind down. Might cook some steaks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> It is very potent. Makes me sick to my stomach almost . And gives me extreme anxiety. Most of the buds are a bit airy because of the foxtails and lower light level during spring’s cloudy/rainy days, but not too bad. Some plants produced no foxtails and dense buds though. But man the smell and trichomes are out of this world. Some are super sweet an pleasant and some are pungent af and smell like rotten pineapples. I got these beans from @curious2garden


Yep ^^ C99 gives me anxiety just like you guys. 
I've got at least 4 zips from last year that I may trade for something else.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Bubba Kush to wind down. Might cook some steaks.View attachment 4572751


Now you're talkin'. 
Bubba kush is one of my all time favorites. Not really a joy to grow but it's worth it.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 21, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Now you're talkin'.
> Bubba kush is one of my all time favorites. Not really a joy to grow but it's worth it.


Bitch to trim.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 21, 2020)

Some of this after a long evening walk with the wife.


----------



## JoseVargas (May 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Relax, looks good. Stick your finger into the soil, test that way
> Edit: the last pic draws attention, test the soil like I said. Also, that's a greenhouse, sunlight. Plants can slightly droop in the heat of the day, if it stays droopy in the morning it needs water unless you have some root death





Singlemalt said:


> Relax, looks good. Stick your finger into the soil, test that way
> Edit: the last pic draws attention, test the soil like I said. Also, that's a greenhouse, sunlight. Plants can slightly droop in the heat of the day, if it stays droopy in the morning it needs water unless you have some root death


How deep should I check to see if the soil is wet today I did not water the top layer of the soil is dry but when I barely scrape it I could see that it's still moist


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2020)

JoseVargas said:


> How deep should I check to see if the soil is wet today I did not water the top layer of the soil is dry but when I barely scrape it I could see that it's still moist


For me, pinky finger, go to the first knuckle first, if u don't feel then second knuckle


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> For me, pinky finger, go to the first knuckle first, if u don't feel then second knuckle


Pros use penis


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Pros use penis


Lol, the penis test is always top of the line...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2020)

Well hello there 

Let's see what you're made of...


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Lol, the penis test is always top of the line...


protip!


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Well hello there
> View attachment 4572954
> Let's see what you're made of...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4572958


Is that what I think it is under a cam and a microscope...cool...never knew leaves had pores..

Also make think penis growth for some reason..


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Is that what I think it is under a cam and a microscope...cool...never knew leaves had pores..
> 
> Also make think penis growth for some reason..


When I was a kid, the movie Andromeda Strain made it onto the networks. That scene right there gave me nightmares.

But now I’m thinking “strain name” lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> When I was a kid, the movie Andromeda Strain made it onto the networks. That scene right there gave me nightmares.
> 
> But now I’m thinking “strain name” lol


Andromeda strain is doable, if you use the right combo....thinkin haze and kush right off the top of my head...keep in mind I have been enjoying space tomatoes and beer since 6...sooooo...   

Still got me thinkin penis growth though


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2020)

JoseVargas said:


> How deep should I check to see if the soil is wet today I did not water the top layer of the soil is dry but when I barely scrape it I could see that it's still moist





BudmanTX said:


> For me, pinky finger, go to the first knuckle first, if u don't feel then second knuckle





cannabineer said:


> Pros use penis


First or second penis knuckle?


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> First or second penis knuckle?


First for soil; the second for cocko coir


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> When I was a kid, the movie Andromeda Strain made it onto the networks. That scene right there gave me nightmares.
> 
> But now I’m thinking “strain name” lol


Covid is already taken


----------



## DustyDuke (May 25, 2020)

Black Triangle male took him out of the tent and forgot about him. He’ll be right. This bloke wasn’t as stretchy, had thicker stems and tighter node spacing. I’ve got no idea what to look for as this is my first male I’m keeping for pollen.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 25, 2020)

FnD is getting to the business end now. They seem to be hungry so I went to 1300ppm on sat morning, after a res change. They have responded well I’ll sit on that for a while. Pretty happy with my first proper crack at hydro, so far.



Cherry pie x Gsc

Purple haze


----------



## lokie (May 26, 2020)

Yesterday I built a cloner.









A reasonably inexpensive DIY project.



















Unless you add in the cost of an ER visit.


Spoiler: stitches


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2020)

lokie said:


> Yesterday I built a cloner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH! Fingers are so sensitive.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 26, 2020)

lokie said:


> Yesterday I built a cloner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Needs more Cal-Mag


----------



## DustyDuke (May 26, 2020)

lokie said:


> Yesterday I built a cloner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My cloner is super cheap and doesn’t require surgery. I was going to add a mister just to take it to the next level but seen your finger and bailed
In Ghettoes


----------



## DustyDuke (May 26, 2020)

@lokie my other one was full they were just left overs but I did drop the tote lid. Drinking and cloning don’t mix but I’ll head down and get another lid today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2020)

I thought those were lemons at first glance.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought those were lemons at first glance.


they’re POTatoes


----------



## DustyDuke (May 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought those were lemons at first glance.


Yeah my kids don’t have a pool noodle now


----------



## DustyDuke (May 26, 2020)

Big tent is cruising nicely


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> My cloner is super cheap and doesn’t require surgery. I was going to add a mister just to take it to the next level but seen your finger and bailed
> In Ghettoes
> View attachment 4577384


Boy talk about redneck...of it works it works...sorry bout the pool noodle...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Big tent is cruising nicely
> View attachment 4577566View attachment 4577567View attachment 4577568


Love it...killer stuff


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2020)

Ok the experiment is going good, but with certain events happening I have to move her.....for me outside is the best....here she is now...



Her sativa strength is awesome, but she's being moved to the mother and the sun the father...let's have some fun...can't keep her back there.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2020)

New kids spent the day outside...


Older of the kids is nighty night for now..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2020)

Picked up these nuggs tonight. Hippie Crippler. I smoked one and it’s quite nice. Better than the 3 previous


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Ok the experiment is going good, but with certain events happening I have to move her.....for me outside is the best....here she is now...
> 
> View attachment 4577709
> View attachment 4577711
> Her sativa strength is awesome, but she's being moved to the mother and the sun the father...let's have some fun...can't keep her back there.


She looks ... different.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 2, 2020)

Gsc x cherry pie slow stater but finish’s quick

Fnd scrog gsc x cherry pie on the left purple haze on the right 

Black Triangle I have taken so many cuttings from this girl there’s not much left but I expect big things out of my next run in my new hydro setup I’m building


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Gsc x cherry pie slow stater but finish’s quick
> View attachment 4583734
> Fnd scrog gsc x cherry pie on the left purple haze on the right
> View attachment 4583733
> ...


That sounds like a tasty cross, wish we could trade some buds...lol.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> That sounds like a tasty cross, wish we could trade some buds...lol.


It’s really good smoke but yield isn’t the best. That old chestnut


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> She looks ... different.
> 
> View attachment 4583712


She is. When I go through her evolution in the pictures I have taken you can see the change, it's strange but fun to watch as she ages.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 5, 2020)

For my daughter's 21st birthday, I bought myself a piece


Since I work at the smoke shop I got a smokin' deal (pun intended). 
I'll replace the ash catcher with a 90° later, although, I do like how the 45° sits. Perfect for lighting the bowl. 

SH420


----------



## heady_weed (Jun 5, 2020)

Smoking on some chem n cake!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> For my daughter's 21st birthday, I bought myself a piece
> View attachment 4587073
> 
> Since I work at the smoke shop I got a smokin' deal (pun intended).
> ...



Goddamn! That's a LOT of filtration, can you even taste the weed out of that thing??? Love the honeycomb perc, and how it tilts to the side all pimp like. How thick is that, 7mm? 9mm?? I broke out my glass collection when my boy came over last, I even put in some ice, which I rarely do. I'll take some pics when I clean the shits...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Goddamn! That's a LOT of filtration, can you even taste the weed out of that thing??? Love the honeycomb perc, and how it tilts to the side all pimp like. How thick is that, 7mm? 9mm?? I broke out my glass collection when my boy came over last, I even put in some ice, which I rarely do. I'll take some pics when I clean the shits...


Here's another picture I pulled from the internet 


I really like the splash guard just below the ice pinch. I think it's 7mm, definitely not a 9. 
At first I wasn't to keen on the tilt of the ash catcher but it sits at a perfect angle for lightning the bowl. The bowl is awesome! It's a 7 hole bowl and really deep. Warms up but doesn't get too hot. Clearing this bitch in 1 pull is impossible.
My first bowl was some Humboldt Cookies, tasted wonderful. 

I honestly never thought I would buy a piece like this but I got it for half off. 

SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4587256View attachment 4587257


Just a few mate


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2020)

A couple of action shots
Black Triangle 

gsc x cp

Green Crack


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4587256View attachment 4587257


Awe you have garden friends in the first pic...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> A couple of action shots
> Black Triangle
> View attachment 4587264
> gsc x cp
> ...


Nice..awesome mate


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2020)

So the experiment called me like always does...today it's a Epsom salt and water treatment..to help her out...been outer her on the porch too let her get used to the sunlight..brought her in these last couple days cause of the heat right now....

She's blooming nicely, seems that she might have auto topped herself in the process. 

Lower section.

Not bad for some led bulbs, yeah moved to 4k led panel out. Using it as extra light in the area.....just having fun..


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 9, 2020)

@Aeroknow 

Just something to think about...








SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> @Aeroknow
> 
> Just something to think about...
> 
> ...


Snakeskin doob!?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Snakeskin doob!?


Yup!
Get 'er done!

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> For my daughter's 21st birthday, I bought myself a piece
> View attachment 4587073
> 
> Since I work at the smoke shop I got a smokin' deal (pun intended).
> ...


After raising a girl for 21 years you deserve that and more!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> After raising a girl for 21 years you deserve that and more!


Thanks Annie! I love you! 

SH420


----------



## lokie (Jun 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yup!
> Get 'er done!
> 
> SH420


It's no skin off my back!

Are you gonna light it?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> @Aeroknow
> 
> Just something to think about...
> 
> ...


Smoking keratinized protein is bad for your lungs mmmm kay


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Smoking keratinized protein is bad for your lungs mmmm kay


Tell that to them, there down in Texas! Lol.
It was something I saw on Facebook. "What Texans do when they run out of papers"

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Tell that to them, there down in Texas! Lol.
> It was something I saw on Facebook. "What Texans do when they run out of papers"
> 
> SH420


The flavor does not bear imagining. :barf:


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Tell that to them, there down in Texas! Lol.
> It was something I saw on Facebook. "What Texans do when they run out of papers"
> 
> SH420


Today I would say they'd use pipes. But up until a short time ago I HATED pipes because they burned my throat. Imagine my surprise when a friend told me I was smoking a pipe wrong!  turns out he was right to. For several days afterwards I'd 'test' smoking with my pipe again and marvel at how nicely it worked.

Anyway thank you, you know who LOL


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 12, 2020)

Day 43 gsc x cherry pie


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2020)

It took me about 2 hours to clean my dirty filthy hairy balls.
I found all sorts of cooties in them .

After I soaked them and rinsed them with h2O2. it is extremely important to lie them out to dry so that they do not stink from improper drying. I can not stress this enough!

Last time i didn't wash them well enough and did not lie them out to dry so when i took them back out to use them after a few months they smelled really bad and a bit moldy. I can not treat my ladies with such disrespect again so I really washed them well.


----------



## lokie (Jun 13, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It took me about 2 hours to clean my dirty filthy hairy balls.
> I found all sorts of cooties in them .
> 
> After I soaked them and rinsed them with h2O2. it is extremely important to lie them out to dry so that they do not stink from improper drying. I can not stress this enough!
> ...


Balls must be handled.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 13, 2020)

Grape ape day 45 12/12


----------



## lokie (Jun 13, 2020)

Soon!








Burmese Kush at 68 Days.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2020)

Blue Dream into jars


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2020)

Redrum


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Redrum
> View attachment 4597261


Lol at first I read this as reddan. Wasn’t that @Indacouch Russian buddy?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 16, 2020)

Planted my Shoreline OG


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Planted my Shoreline OG View attachment 4597551


Looks good, I hope you get something good off it.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 17, 2020)

Day 48


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 18, 2020)

Winter greenhouse gelato still hits like a ton of bricks. Making almost a gallon of cold brew VG Tincture rn lol. EXTRA STRENGTH! Also doing a hot brew with dry ice hash added in to hold me over.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 18, 2020)

Enough smoke for the next day and a half.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 18, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Enough smoke for the next day and a half.View attachment 4598934


That’s how I roll


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## dstroy (Jun 20, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4601112View attachment 4601113View attachment 4601114


this is what I usually do


----------



## dstroy (Jun 20, 2020)

Whoa, someone used their space dumpster to send one marijuana to space. It's science trust me.

*



*


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2020)

dstroy said:


> Whoa, someone used their space dumpster to send one marijuana to space. It's science trust me.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## lokie (Jun 20, 2020)

Waffles for breakfast.


Wild game and insects for lunch.


Long Pig for dinner.


1 Long Pig and 
















Today's antics have been sponsored by GUMMIES!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> Waffles for breakfast.
> View attachment 4601261
> 
> Wild game and insects for lunch.
> ...


Best part of long pig


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Let it fly, ah hail space tomatoes....weee....   

Gotta love the unknown


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Let it fly, ah hail space tomatoes....weee....
> 
> Gotta love the unknown


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


You, betcha...throw in a few brews...and weeeeee....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> You, betcha...throw in a few brews...and weeeeee....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Has a kick to it.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2020)

Ok u talked me into it....the experiment 

Still going strong, starting to shed a little, it's all good though...

Lower bud site, start to sugar up...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 20, 2020)

*long pig*

*noun*
(among the Maori and Polynesian peoples) human flesh as food for cannibals.


----------



## ismann (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm fuckin ripped.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2020)

Seeds, about 2 more weeks to go


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4601385
> Seeds, about 2 more weeks to go


Holy shit, that's a yummy tomato...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Holy shit, that's a yummy tomato...


Thank you


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you


----------



## Oh My (Jun 23, 2020)

Triple Purple Rhino by @Dr.D81


----------



## Oh My (Jun 24, 2020)

Poon Tang Pie on top and Mac-1 on the bottom.....


----------



## Oh My (Jun 24, 2020)

Black Diesel...


----------



## Oh My (Jun 24, 2020)

Acapulco Gold....


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2020)

aut


autoflower cross I made


----------



## Oh My (Jun 27, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4606404
> 
> 
> aut
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 27, 2020)

My tray at my neighbor's house .



That's right bitch 10:00 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2020)

For my organic brethren and sistren ... this vid clears up so much.









Tips For Composting


The Onion brings you all of the latest news, stories, photos, videos and more from America's finest news source.




www.theonion.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My tray at my neighbor's house .
> 
> View attachment 4607683
> 
> ...


You're late


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2020)

The experiment 

One of the lowers, don't mind the shedding...she's still going...ugh lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 28, 2020)

Gelato


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 30, 2020)

Bought another piece the other day. I think I'm getting addicted. I should have taken a picture when it was clean but that didn't last long at all. 


I love it. It has a 4 arm perc and hits really nice. Haven't dabbed with it, yet. 

SH420


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 1, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Bought another piece the other day. I think I'm getting addicted. I should have taken a picture when it was clean but that didn't last long at all.
> View attachment 4610032
> 
> I love it. It has a 4 arm perc and hits really nice. Haven't dabbed with it, yet.
> ...


When I worked in a bike shop I had 17 bicycles at the peak.


----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2020)

6 Dragon Fruit and 6 Snow Temple.

Found 2 male DF and 2 male ST before the trip.

Come home to find this fucker lurking about.


Down to flowering 4 DF and 3 ST.

GMO x Chem 91. Got a couple more weeks left for this one.


The next wave.

5 clones. Bastard Beans. a.k.a. WhoIsYourDaddy MFR!


This and future adventures benefit from the new watering system I have incorporated into the operations.

This is a PSA not an AD. I have no stake in this other than consumer use.

I have setup a 30 gallon reservoir for each tent.

I have not had to manually water my garden for a week and may not need to for maybe 2 more. Its still new to me
so I keep checking the levels daily.

I still need to feed manually. 

My goal is not having to manually water for 2 weeks at a time. This way I can arrange a vacation anytime and not
have to freak if I'm not back to water on the 5th day.


----------



## Oh My (Jul 2, 2020)

lokie said:


> 6 Dragon Fruit and 6 Snow Temple.
> 
> Found 2 male DF and 2 male ST before the trip.
> 
> ...


Blumats are Awesome! Wouldn't grow without'em!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2020)

lokie said:


> Found 2 male DF and 2 male ST before the trip.
> 
> Come home to find this fucker lurking about.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 4, 2020)

Banana punch


----------



## Oh My (Jul 4, 2020)

Doja...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 11, 2020)

I’m digging this GMO x Chem 91


----------



## Oh My (Jul 16, 2020)

Not a nugg yet but we're well on our way....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 17, 2020)

Need to finish wrapping them with trellis netting.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 17, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Need to finish wrapping them with trellis netting.View attachment 4626908View attachment 4626909View attachment 4626910View attachment 4626911View attachment 4626912View attachment 4626913


Are you doing light dep on these?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Need to finish wrapping them with trellis netting.View attachment 4626908View attachment 4626909View attachment 4626910View attachment 4626911View attachment 4626912View attachment 4626913


They look really good, can't wait to hear what you think of them.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 17, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Are you doing light dep on these?


No. No light dep this time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’m digging this GMO x Chem 91View attachment 4620984


What's up with the bent stems....just curious...

They look great.....


----------



## Oh My (Jul 18, 2020)

Poon Tang Pie


----------



## Oh My (Jul 18, 2020)

T.P.S. #1


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> What's up with the bent stems....just curious...
> 
> They look great.....


Thanks bro. I super crop to control height and promote an even canopy.


----------



## Oh My (Jul 20, 2020)

Black Diesel


----------



## lokie (Jul 20, 2020)

I insulated the interior walls of the Laboratory. 






Also built a frame to insert a 14,000 BTU Window Air Conditioner into the fire place.



I'm also running my 8" exhaust out through the same panel.


Not my pics.







Room ambient temps got to 75 and the canopy was reaching 98 if the tents are zipped.

Just fans were not enough for 4 x 315 CMH lights.
The whole basement is much quieter now and there will be no more heat issues.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 24, 2020)

Graveyard Whistler x Cookies 'n Chem


Pointy bud and round bud, mom was rounded but her sister was pointed. May have been really lucky as I preferred the sibling but now I have twins.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2020)

Bodhi Blueberry Hashplant for seed almost ready to flip.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 26, 2020)

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2020)

My newest toy 



SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Graveyard Whistler x Cookies 'n Chem
> View attachment 4633984
> View attachment 4633986
> Pointy bud and round bud, mom was rounded but her sister was pointed. May have been really lucky as I preferred the sibling but now I have twins.


Your hand looks like


----------



## Oh My (Jul 28, 2020)

Tropolope x Purple Stardawg


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2020)

What is the longest time you've waited for seeds to pop? I started three seeds on Friday. First soaking them for 24 hours in water then moving them into rockwool cubes on Saturday. I'm on day four now and it doesn't look like anything is happening. I've had really good success with starting seeds in the past, but these ones seem incredibly slow!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is the longest time you've waited for seeds to pop? I started three seeds on Friday. First soaking them for 24 hours in water then moving them into rockwool cubes on Saturday. I'm on day four now and it doesn't look like anything is happening. I've had really good success with starting seeds in the past, but these ones seem incredibly slow!


I usually soak till tap root pops. Day or two, then into soil, usually another day or two. I have had some take a week to break soil.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is the longest time you've waited for seeds to pop? I started three seeds on Friday. First soaking them for 24 hours in water then moving them into rockwool cubes on Saturday. I'm on day four now and it doesn't look like anything is happening. I've had really good success with starting seeds in the past, but these ones seem incredibly slow!


I take mine straight from package into Jiffy Pellets. The more you touch seeds, especially after they have just germinated, the higher the risk of death due to infection from your hands. I'd give them 10 days and give up, sorry.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I take mine straight from package into Jiffy Pellets. The more you touch seeds, especially after they have just germinated, the higher the risk of death due to infection from your hands. I'd give them 10 days and give up, sorry.


I use tweezers after tap root pops and gently grab the shell. I do this not to waste time on a seed that won’t germinate.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I usually soak till tap root pops. Day or two, then into soil, usually another day or two. I have had some take a week to break soil.





curious2garden said:


> I take mine straight from package into Jiffy Pellets. The more you touch seeds, especially after they have just germinated, the higher the risk of death due to infection from your hands. I'd give them 10 days and give up, sorry.


I'm probably being impatient... I don't like this stage of growing at all. Like @jerryb73 I use tweezers to pick up the seed and drop them in the cube. @Bareback gave me a technique where I have the cubes sitting on a bed of perlite with a layer of water underneath. I've been hitting 100% on seed germination this way except for one pink kush seed that was a dud and didn't even crack. Previously I've usually seen something within three days of putting them in the cubes. I have three more cole train seeds so I can try again if this doesn't work out for me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I use tweezers after tap root pops and gently grab the shell. I do this not to waste time on a seed that won’t germinate.


How do you sterilize them? Some fungal spores can survive temps of 500 F. I figure Jiffy Pellets are cheap and I'm going to be spending the time raising the plant anyway so it costs me nothing in extra time. Then again I usually drop at least a dozen seeds so I figure there will always be a couple that won't sprout.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm probably being impatient... I don't like this stage of growing at all. Like @jerryb73 I use tweezers to pick up the seed and drop them in the cube. @Bareback gave me a technique where I have the cubes sitting on a bed of perlite with a layer of water underneath. I've been hitting 100% on seed germination this way except for one pink kush seed that was a dud and didn't even crack. Previously I've usually seen something within three days of putting them in the cubes. I have three more cole train seeds so I can try again if this doesn't work out for me.


Whatever works, even in my dry environment I got damp off. Hence I only handle seeds prior to cracking. Then again I crack a lot of seeds so I'm not really bothered by them taking a little longer and I don't have a means of terminal sterilization. I'm glad your method works for you and Jerry.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2020)

Can you use jiffy pellets in dwc? Would they break down and leave particles in teh water? I'm just itching to get start again. I harvested on the weekend of the 4th so it's been almost four weeks of downtime.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you use jiffy pellets in dwc? Would they break down and leave particles in teh water? I'm just itching to get start again. I harvested on the weekend of the 4th so it's been almost four weeks of downtime.


You could try small rockwool cubes. I used that method for starting seeds when I was in NFT rails. Same as Jiffy Pellets. But if what you are doing is working stay with it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> How do you sterilize them? Some fungal spores can survive temps of 500 F. I figure Jiffy Pellets are cheap and I'm going to be spending the time raising the plant anyway so it costs me nothing in extra time. Then again I usually drop at least a dozen seeds so I figure there will always be a couple that won't sprout.


Lucky I guess. All I do is clean with alcohol before I get started and make sure I’m only touching the shell. I have soaked singles in shot glasses then just pour into my solo cup. I usually pop bout 6 at a time. I’ve had pretty good success this way. Since my grows are small, I need as fast as possible, this seems to be it for me.


----------



## lokie (Jul 29, 2020)

I have used rockwool, jiffy pellets and just plain soil. 
Each sprout in about the same amount of time in my experience.

No soaking or paper towels.

Keepin it simple.

Dirt, small hole, seed, little dirt, water, few days, leaves. 
cant get much simpler than that. 

Seed depth will have a lot to do with how long it takes to break ground.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> I have used rockwool, jiffy pellets and just plain soil.
> Each sprout in about the same amount of time in my experience.
> 
> No soaking or paper towels.
> ...


When I started I went straight into soil. Some took a week, some Took 2 and some never popped. When I learned about soaking it became 4-5 days from soak to sprout and not planting a seed that wasn’t gonna germ. I had some shit luck in the beginning. Had to make some changes. I had my doubts about even being able to pull it off. I Feel better about things now. Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You could try small rockwool cubes. I used that method for starting seeds when I was in NFT rails. Same as Jiffy Pellets. But if what you are doing is working stay with it.


I'm using the small 1.5" starter cubes that have the little hole for the seed. 





__





Grodan 1.5 Inch Starter Mini-Blocks MM40/40, 45 Count : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Find products from Grodan at low prices. Shop online for barbecues, mowers, garden tools, generators, snow blowers and more at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm using the small 1.5" starter cubes that have the little hole for the seed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the ones I used too

Nope I think mine were a little larger. I'd have to hike upstairs to look, maybe later


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is the longest time you've waited for seeds to pop? I started three seeds on Friday. First soaking them for 24 hours in water then moving them into rockwool cubes on Saturday. I'm on day four now and it doesn't look like anything is happening. I've had really good success with starting seeds in the past, but these ones seem incredibly slow!


Years, but they still havent come up. Almost 2 weeks with success.
When I transitioned to hydro this year I didn't like rockwool, las set of seedling I used a peat based starter mix and washed it off best I could for transplant to clay pebbles.

I soak till they crack, then transfer with a spoon hopping to keep some of the enzymes with the water.

Pretty normal results?


shrxhky420 said:


> My newest toy
> 
> View attachment 4637576
> 
> SH420


#3?, one step closer to 17. j/s


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Your hand looks like


Is this cause for concern? Is there a medical condition I need to be aware of?


----------



## Oh My (Jul 31, 2020)

Kookiez Og....


----------



## Oh My (Jul 31, 2020)

Poon Tang Pie...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Years, but they still havent come up. Almost 2 weeks with success.
> When I transitioned to hydro this year I didn't like rockwool, las set of seedling I used a peat based starter mix and washed it off best I could for transplant to clay pebbles.
> 
> I soak till they crack, then transfer with a spoon hopping to keep some of the enzymes with the water.
> ...


seven days and I went exploring. Two didn’t crack at all and one looks like it started then rotted. I’ve had a bad string of luck with growing lately and feeling kinda defeated. I have three more but I’m not sure if the problem is me or the seeds.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2020)

My outdoor plant is looking great for having a month to go


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My outdoor plant is looking great for having a month to go
> 
> View attachment 4640691View attachment 4640692


That looks like you'll at least end up with something to hold you over till you get your game back.
Of the ones that didn't crack if you have more try scuffing them. Line a small box with sandpaper toss seeds in and shake 10-15 sec. then soak. Dash of peroxide is helpful too.
Now print up another scrog net for the new box and get crackin, pm if you want some beans to play with.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> That looks like you'll at least end up with something to hold you over till you get your game back.
> Of the ones that didn't crack if you have more try scuffing them. Line a small box with sandpaper toss seeds in and shake 10-15 sec. then soak. Dash of peroxide is helpful too.
> Now print up another scrog net for the new box and get crackin, pm if you want some beans to play with.



Yes, @Laughing Grass , PM me, too. I also have beans for you to play with...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 1, 2020)

Need to get in here and clean up the lowers.

Dragonfruit 
Sour Deisel 
Shoreline OG 
GMO X Chem 91
GG #4


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Years, but they still havent come up. Almost 2 weeks with success.
> When I transitioned to hydro this year I didn't like rockwool, las set of seedling I used a peat based starter mix and washed it off best I could for transplant to clay pebbles.
> 
> I soak till they crack, then transfer with a spoon hopping to keep some of the enzymes with the water.
> ...


I have used Jiffy Pellets. I left the net on the pellet and surrounded it by hydroton. I also kept my pump in a bag so no solids would get into it. I hate to admit that because I'd feel really guilty if someone lost a pump doing what I did.


Laughing Grass said:


> My outdoor plant is looking great for having a month to go
> 
> View attachment 4640691View attachment 4640692


6 weeks


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Need to get in here and clean up the lowers.
> 
> Dragonfruit View attachment 4641260
> Sour Deisel View attachment 4641261
> ...


Those are some healthy looking plants!


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have used Jiffy Pellets. I left the net on the pellet and surrounded it by hydroton. I also kept my pump in a bag so no solids would get into it. I hate to admit that because I'd feel really guilty if someone lost a pump doing what I did.
> 
> 6 weeks


I have been trying ro find a more elegant solution to that issue but it seems to me the damaging particles are the fine ones from the clay which require a filter that on my "cheap" pump would restrict flow too much. Certainly if I had hundreds in the pump I'd be more concerned. I just rely on the built in filter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> That looks like you'll at least end up with something to hold you over till you get your game back.
> Of the ones that didn't crack if you have more try scuffing them. Line a small box with sandpaper toss seeds in and shake 10-15 sec. then soak. Dash of peroxide is helpful too.
> Now print up another scrog net for the new box and get crackin, pm if you want some beans to play with.


I had three more so I tried scuffing them up and soaking for 36 hours we’ll see how that goes. Honestly I don’t have a lot of faith. Some towels had fallen behind the freezer today and when I climbed behind to get them I also found all my missing seeds! I was looking for them for weeks, I last saw them when I started the auto in May. I’m soaking three critical + 2.0 as well, that’s what I intended to grow this time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Now print up another scrog net for the new box and get crackin


I’m going to make the scrog frame out of 1/8” flat steel rod with eyelets for tying off the screen. I am planning one 3d printed solution. I really dislike how the screen isn’t connected where the strings overlap. Especially on a string that goes over so when you tuck the plant you don’t get the resistance of the intersecting string. I’m going to make these little clips that are 1cm square to attach at all the intersections where the string goes over.

I’m high af and none of that probably made any sense, but it’s going to be awesome!


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 2, 2020)

I laugh because I always find the last bottle of vanilla at the grocery cause its in the way back on the top shelf. I am guessing they were on top of the fridge, something got slid up there (the towels probably) by a verrically challenged individual. LOL as I bump my head on the doorway.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m going to make the scrog frame out of 1/8” flat steel rod with eyelets for tying off the screen. I am planning one 3d printed solution. I really dislike how the screen isn’t connected where the strings overlap. Especially on a string that goes over so when you tuck the plant you don’t get the resistance of the intersecting string. I’m going to make these little clips that are 1cm square to attach at all the intersections where the string goes over.
> 
> I’m high af and none of that probably made any sense, but it’s going to be awesome!
> 
> View attachment 4642757


So instead of weaving or twisting the strings to get the resistance you just put those where needed? Or at every intersection?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> So instead of weaving or twisting the strings to get the resistance you just put those where needed? Or at every intersection?


I’ll still weave the strings. I’ll probably just put them on when I run into situations where it’s needed. I, borrowing a form 3 sla printer that can print an entire tray faster than mine could print one piece. I’m trying to think of things to print while I have it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ll still weave the strings. I’ll probably just put them on when I run into situations where it’s needed. I, borrowing a form 3 sla printer that can print an entire tray faster than mine could print one piece. I’m trying to think of things to print while I have it.


Can you print a net?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Can you print a net?


I was thinking use those steel rods for a small net, if you wove those there would be little give at the intersections.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had three more so I tried scuffing them up and soaking for 36 hours we’ll see how that goes. Honestly I don’t have a lot of faith. Some towels had fallen behind the freezer today and when I climbed behind to get them I also found all my missing seeds! I was looking for them for weeks, I last saw them when I started the auto in May. I’m soaking three critical + 2.0 as well, that’s what I intended to grow this time.
> 
> View attachment 4642503



Nice collection....

Would have donated if you didn't find them....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Need to get in here and clean up the lowers.
> 
> Dragonfruit View attachment 4641260
> Sour Deisel View attachment 4641261
> ...


Nice, props man.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Can you print a net?


It would have to be modular in 300x300mm sections and would have to be overbuilt to have the necessary strength.



curious2garden said:


> I was thinking use those steel rods for a small net, if you wove those there would be little give at the intersections.


That's not a bad idea. I was was also thinking about using three individual screens so I could adjust them independently and possibly grow three different strains. I should make a trip to the craft store and see what type of metal strips they have in stock. 



BudmanTX said:


> Nice collection....
> 
> Would have donated if you didn't find them....


I appreciate it. I'm lucky that I live so close to true north seedbank. I think I've gotten every order from them within two days of ordering.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice, props man.....


Love the avi lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Love the avi lol


lol....like that...props to MrsBudmantx for finding it


----------



## Azn00Superman (Aug 4, 2020)

Copycat genetics True Chocolate S1. Hasn't been cured yet but I love it already. Pure gas.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2020)

Welcome to RIU.


----------



## Azn00Superman (Aug 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Welcome to RIU.



Thanks


----------



## The Happy Seed (Aug 5, 2020)

Black Diesel


----------



## The Happy Seed (Aug 5, 2020)

Frank'z Gift....


----------



## lokie (Aug 5, 2020)

The Happy Seed said:


> Black Diesel
> View attachment 4645579
> View attachment 4645588




Welcome to TnT!

Your entry for pic of the day has been recorded.


----------



## The Happy Seed (Aug 6, 2020)

Poon Tang Pie


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2020)

The three critical + 2.0 that I started Sunday are all up now. Only one of the cole train germinated so that's one for six.


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2020)

Wedding Cake. Bout a pound.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wedding Cake. Bout a pound.View attachment 4648676


Mine is still whining. Your looks great.


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Mine is still whining. Your looks great.


I was thinking they were a little spindly, but they are under the CMH hoods now so I'm hoping they bush up a bit more with better light.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2020)

A side by side of my Northern Lights to Blue Dream or is it Blue Dream to Northern Lights . can you guess which is which?


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> A side by side of my Northern Lights to Blue Dream or is it Blue Dream to Northern Lights . can you guess which is which?
> View attachment 4648928


Blue dream on right...???


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Blue dream on right...???


Yes! You really know your weed Rara !! What are you smoking right now? Can you do a side by side ???


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wedding Cake. Bout a pound.View attachment 4648676


I made a rather large wedding cake order from attitude, looking more and more like it got snagged.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I made a rather large wedding cake order from attitude, looking more and more like it got snagged.


Awe that’s a shame, Better luck next time. I get my seeds from MSNL and they are pretty good.


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes! You really know your weed Rara !! What are you smoking right now? Can you do a side by side ???


I had a 50 50 chance, lol. I have 4 strains on hand at the moment, I can set them up for a pic. I go by Ratt, biker name, long story.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> I had a 50 50 chance, lol. I have 4 strains on hand at the moment, I can set them up for a pic.


Oh hell yeah! Please do!


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oh hell yeah! Please do!


Napali Pink, SR-71, Lucky Charms, Strawberry Cheesecake, in no particular order. Which is which? lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I made a rather large wedding cake order from attitude, looking more and more like it got snagged.


Snagged? Why I don't order.....wish I could, still a gray area, some breeds I would love to get my hands on......js


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Napali Pink, SR-71, Lucky Charms, Strawberry Cheesecake, in no particular order. Which is which? lolView attachment 4649057View attachment 4649058View attachment 4649059


They look so delicious. 
is #1 strawberry cheesecake ,
#2 lucky charms, 3=SR-71 and 4= Nepali Pink ? 
they all have very unique features and color.


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They look so delicious.
> is #1 strawberry cheesecake ,
> #2 lucky charms, 3=SR-71 and 4= Nepali Pink ?
> they all have very unique features and color.


0-4, try again? lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> 0-4, try again? lol


Can you get me some sharper pictures? Lol real close ups. Please?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I made a rather large wedding cake order from attitude, looking more and more like it got snagged.


I just took 6 out of the cloner and when these 2 flower tables are done it's up next for selfing.


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Can you get me some sharper pictures? Lol real close ups. Please?


I put them all back in their respective jars, so they would be different buds. 1- lucky Charms, 2-SR_71, 3-Napali Pink, 4-Strawberry Cheesecake.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Snagged? Why I don't order.....wish I could, still a gray area, some breeds I would love to get my hands on......js


Even though it's completely legal to grow here it's the USPS that grabs them.
They can catch pot seeds and yet China is able to flood us with unknown seeds.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Even though it's completely legal to grow here it's the USPS that grabs them.
> They can catch pot seeds and yet China is able to flood us with unknown seeds.


Can you get in legal trouble for having black market seeds? I'm not sure what the punishment is here, but we're technically only allowed to buy LP seeds.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you get in legal trouble for having black market seeds? I'm not sure what the punishment is here, but we're technically only allowed to buy LP seeds.


You're just not supposed to germ them in non-legal areas, here it's a free for all unless the feds (USPS) get involved, so they confiscate the seeds, put a nasty letter in the parcel & seal it back up with the green customs tape.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're just not supposed to germ them in non-legal areas, here it's a free for all unless the feds (USPS) get involved, so they confiscate the seeds, put a nasty letter in the parcel & seal it back up with the green customs tape.


That sucks, I guess you have no recourse with the seedbank either. Some seeds were sent to me earlier this year and they never arrived. I figured customs or something like that. I never got a letter or anything from customs.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Even though it's completely legal to grow here it's the USPS that grabs them.
> They can catch pot seeds and yet China is able to flood us with unknown seeds.


Crap, that sux....my grey area is getting darker after that.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 11, 2020)

I used these guys last online purchase. No customs. 3 days from debit to doorstep.






JBC Seeds | Because Genetics Matter







www.jbcseeds.com






Only seeds I ever had snatched were sent from @Chunky Stool and it wasn’t the delivery service


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I used these guys last online purchase. No customs. 3 days from debit to doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had an order from Attitude intercepted a couple of years ago - a photo of the pkg, letter & tape was all it took & they resent the next day.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 14, 2020)

Gday ladies and gentlecunts heres some shit for your eyeballs.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 14, 2020)

Raised the gh. Hope I don’t have to raise it more lol.


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Raised the gh. Hope I don’t have to raise it more lol.View attachment 4653691View attachment 4653692View attachment 4653693View attachment 4653694View attachment 4653695


Do you top them to control the height?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Do you top them to control the height?


I was super cropping them, but I have been busy with the kids so I had to let them go. Also I didn’t want them to grow outwards too much and get too crowded, as if it isn’t already lol. I’ll have a wife take a pic of my big self in their for comparison when they finish the stretch.

edit: my wife(borat voice), not a wife lol. Almost got myself into some trouble.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I was super cropping them, but I have been busy with the kids so I had to let them go. Also I didn’t want them to grow outwards too much and get too crowded, as if it isn’t already lol. I’ll have a wife take a pic of my big self in their for comparison when they finish the stretch.
> 
> edit: my wife(borat voice), not a wife lol. Almost got myself into some trouble.


We'd click - you're funny af.

Someday mayby


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We'd click - you're funny af.
> 
> Someday mayby


Yeah, probably man. I get along well with other positive spirits. I avoid negative entities at all cost.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2020)

Same here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2020)

My little auto is getting fat! Almost no smell unless you stick your nose right up to it.


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2020)

"Look what I made today"



"Try a piece."

Hmmm good. no weed taste.

How much (Flower) did you use?

"You said use 1/2"

I said 1/2 of the container would be aboutaOZ.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yeah, probably man. I get along well with other positive spirits. I avoid negative entities at all cost.


Positive spirits are nice to have......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2020)

FIFY



BudmanTX said:


> Positive spirits are a necessity......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2020)

The new experiment 



Just testing stuff...

Don't mind the frog....


----------



## Cannaman1994 (Aug 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Napali Pink, SR-71, Lucky Charms, Strawberry Cheesecake, in no particular order. Which is which? lolView attachment 4649057View attachment 4649058View attachment 4649059


Nepal pink, sr-71,strawberry cheesecake, lucky charms


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2020)

Cannaman1994 said:


> Nepal pink, sr-71,strawberry cheesecake, lucky charms


1- lucky Charms, 2-SR_71, 3-Napali Pink, 4-Strawberry Cheesecake.


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> "Look what I made today"
> 
> View attachment 4656715
> 
> ...


Experimental dosing.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 19, 2020)

Some GG5, Chem Dawg, Cherry Pie and Dark Moon


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

Wedding Cake


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wedding Cake
> View attachment 4659557View attachment 4659558


Nice! I should get a picture of mine but it's so hot I'm hating gardening right now.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Nice! I should get a picture of mine but it's so hot I'm hating gardening right now.


Same 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

Just flipped these today. Wedding Cake.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 26, 2020)

F1 Dosidos back left, Black Triangle a reveg she will be going outside, then some gg5, cherry pie, chem dawg and dark star.
Clones are green crack and black triangle. I'm loving the Black Triangle by bodhi so good

Reveg up close just put her back into 18/6 after 3 weeks on 12/12. A bit of an expriment

Black Triangle clone


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Just flipped these today. Wedding Cake.
> View attachment 4664620View attachment 4664621View attachment 4664622View attachment 4664623


Hell yeah bro!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Just flipped these today. Wedding Cake.
> View attachment 4664620View attachment 4664621View attachment 4664622View attachment 4664623


Looking beautiful...Wedding Cake is on my bucket list to grow, one of these days. About ready to flip my room also, this weekend I believe.


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Looking beautiful...Wedding Cake is on my bucket list to grow, one of these days. About ready to flip my room also, this weekend I believe.


I topped the hell out of them to get them to bush out. The one on the right front is still a little spindly, for me anyway. I have been warned they really stretch so some supercropping is in my future, and pulling out my raised floor.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 27, 2020)

Black Triangle the top nug and GDP x Goofy Grape the small nugs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2020)

High winds blew a garbage can into my plant yesterday. It broke off two limbs and bent the main cola over. Seems alright today, leaves aren’t drooping, the top won’t stay up on its own now.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 30, 2020)

Probably flip in 2 weeks, clones should ready for the other tray in a few days. I'll give em a week of veg then flip the tent


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 2, 2020)

Popped 2 packs of bodhi seeds hopefully get something good. The other 3 week olds will go to there new home this weekend brand new tent


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2020)

Front is done in 2 more weeks, in the background you see Bodhi Blueberry Hashplant, my last seed run slated to finish this year. Although I have Wedding Cake and Special Occasion next in line for selfing. They should finish later this year/early next.


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4672929
> 
> Front is done in 2 more weeks, in the background you see Bodhi Blueberry Hashplant, my last seed run slated to finish this year. Although I have Wedding Cake and Special Occasion next in line for selfing. They should finish later this year/early next.


What are the stakes you are using to hold the buds up?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> What are the stakes you are using to hold the buds up?


These in varying heights








WODLLCAS 18" Plant Support Metal and Plastic Garden Stake - Walmart.com


Buy WODLLCAS 18" Plant Support Metal and Plastic Garden Stake at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> These in varying heights
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Herbaceous*
I like it...lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 4, 2020)

Sour D


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 7, 2020)

Hasn't been my smoothest grow but its coming together
Black Triangle

Green Crack


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2020)

Wedding Cake, 2 weeks on 12/12. Need to super-crop one last time. I think they are happy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 8, 2020)

I ordered 25 fem'd Wedding Cake beans before I knew our move date was radically advanced


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I ordered 25 fem'd Wedding Cake beans before I knew our move date was radically advanced


It’ll be Housewarming Cake


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wedding Cake, 2 weeks on 12/12. Need to super-crop one last time. I think they are happy.View attachment 4677603View attachment 4677605View attachment 4677606View attachment 4677607


Nice dude!
I’m hella curious how the buds turn out under your cmh’s.


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice dude!
> I’m hella curious how the buds turn out under your cmh’s.


I'm impressed with only 640W. I'm sure they will turn out nice and dense, I wonder about size though with 6 plants.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I ordered 25 fem'd Wedding Cake beans before I knew our move date was radically advanced


Our customs are red hot at the moment not many people are receiving beans in oz but I love a punt so I ordered some Mr. Nice Super silver haze and g13 skunk and some dinafem critical kush.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm impressed with only 640W. I'm sure they will turn out nice and dense, I wonder about size though with 6 plants.


What size area are you covering with that cmh mate and is it a d/e?
I'm running a 630w cmh single ended though (dual 315w globes), I wanted to go the d/e but would be to much for my tent not enough height


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> What size area are you covering with that cmh mate and is it a d/e?
> I'm running a 630w cmh single ended though (dual 315w globes), I wanted to go the d/e but would be to much for my tent not enough height


Pair of single ended ones. Covering 5' 9" wide X 3.5' deep (however deep the hoods make the footprint.)


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Pair of single ended ones. Covering 5' 9" wide X 3.5' deep (however deep the hoods make the footprint.)


It does a good job, you go alright to mate


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 10, 2020)

Dragonfruit


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Dragonfruit View attachment 4680021


The only ones I got to pop so far were males...I'm curious as to how that smells.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> The only ones I got to pop so far were males...I'm curious as to how that smells.


Super pungent, but still super sweet and fruity. Has a more pleasant smell than C99 to me.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 16, 2020)

The big Sour D is a quick one. Way ahead of the Dragonfruit, Gelato, GMO, Shoreline OG, and GG #4 in the same gh. Should make some good Christmas packs for my family haha. I need another deep freezer.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 18, 2020)

Finally got to turn off the AC in the grow room! First time this year. It's gotta be below 65f for this to happen, I can only keep the room 15f warmer than the outside air temp. I've been cutting my clones much smaller lately because my plants end up WAY too tall otherwise. It was getting silly, with heavy plant colas so tall that my little stakes were almost useless, and the plants bend and fall over with any attempt to move them. I think keeping them shorter won't sacrifice yield, and may even improve it a bit as my HPS should be more effective for the shorter plants. That's the idea, anyway, we'll see.


Too Tall Plants -



Shorter clones, these have been in there about 10 days -



C99 is gettin' fat, another week to go before the chop -



The line up of ladies currently in the stable - C99, Strawberry Cheesecake, Durbin Poison, and OG Kush -


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I ordered 25 fem'd Wedding Cake beans before I knew our move date was radically advanced


There is always next Christmas and for you I just might do a separate Housewarming card 

A nug I quick dried and just finished smoking. I have 1/2 dozen of her clones ready to go for selfing. She tastes like cake on the exhale and good taste for a quick dry.


Edited to add: Nice, smooth onset.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Edited to add: Nice, smooth onset.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 21, 2020)

What’s up fam. I came across a stash of random bag seed I had. Bout a dozen or so. Let’s see what I get.


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2020)

Wedding Cake, 4 weeks on 12's. Getting a little crowded in there...lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wedding Cake, 4 weeks on 12's. Getting a little crowded in there...lol.
> View attachment 4691620View attachment 4691621View attachment 4691622View attachment 4691623


Beautiful my friend.
+ Rep


----------



## lokie (Sep 23, 2020)

Ever have caterpillars inside the stalks?






What am i lookong at?


I believe i have an issue with my plants. First time grower. Plants seemed to be doing very well. Looks like brown sugar all over my plants. I don't see any bugs, but I'm worried that it may be bug related.....of i can be really stupid and it's something good. Please see attached pictures.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2020)

lokie said:


> Ever have caterpillars inside the stalks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cane borer, I get them in my roses.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 23, 2020)

lokie said:


> Ever have caterpillars inside the stalks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That is so creepy. I have never had caterpillars but I did find some worms today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wedding Cake, 4 weeks on 12's. Getting a little crowded in there...lol.
> View attachment 4691620View attachment 4691621View attachment 4691622View attachment 4691623


What is that reflective material on your walls?


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 25, 2020)

Pic Of My Columbian Gold Plant...


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Pic Of My Columbian Gold Plant...
> 
> View attachment 4695087


I think it's thirsty...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think it's thirsty...


I think


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 28, 2020)

Everyone is set and in place I hate to move them they look so comfortable, And I can’t sit here all day staring at them, lol, I have to get the string in now. Then they can feast on my plant.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 28, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Pic Of My Columbian Gold Plant...
> 
> View attachment 4695087


Bout a pound


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 28, 2020)

Green Crack, Black Triangle, Blue Sunshine and Lotus Head


----------



## EliSmoov (Sep 28, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Pic Of My Columbian Gold Plant...
> 
> View attachment 4695087


Let me know when that beautie's done and I'll head over for an epic smoke/skate sesh on that mini ramp.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 29, 2020)

EliSmoov said:


> Let me know when that beautie's done and I'll head over for an epic smoke/skate sesh on that mini ramp.



Ah ha, you noticed the half pipe lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 29, 2020)

Got the screen down but she has some kind of funky Zombie disease on her leaves. Who knows what’s going to happen at this point . Should I feed her some brains?


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Got the screen down but she has some kind of funky Zombie disease on her leaves. Who knows what’s going to happen at this point . Should I feed her some brains?
> View attachment 4698813


Marinate them in Cal-Mag first.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 1, 2020)

Mystery beans moving along.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Marinate them in Cal-Mag first.


Good call. She likes that .


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Mystery beans moving along.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701111


gotta love a good batch of mystery beans.......makes things interesting.....and fun...

they look good....


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 1, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> gotta love a good batch of mystery beans.......makes things interesting.....and fun...
> 
> they look good....


Thanks. I thought about you when I popped them. You always talking about experiments. Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Thanks. I thought about you when I popped them. You always talking about experiments. Lol


Experiments are funner than f**k....that's f**king cool, they look happy, beautiful indica, keep me in the loop of they're development. It's fun...let's keep it green..

P.s thanks....seriously


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2020)

Ok here is my runt of the season, been hiding inside and outside, it's a power company thing. Currently it's under a 5k led bulb with a combo of a 3500k led build for the moment. It's healthy surprisingly, putting it outside with the a new mix. Dunno about improved but aged.



The seed on the right, is an avocado bout to start it's under the same situation.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 2, 2020)

Mostly Black Triangle the first pick is half Green Crack


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 2, 2020)

I love green crack


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I love green crack


No way man ... white crack is fresher


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 5, 2020)

Royal Gorilla 


Lotus Head
Black Triangle


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2020)

Wedding Cake, 6 weeks on 12's. Getting fragrant in the garage.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 6, 2020)

Honeybee tester nug


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2020)

Can any of you smart folks help WillieP out? He's struggling and not really getting much help in the grow forums. I have no idea what the problem is. 





__





WillieP's World


That's so weird. Once I go into the buckets I top feed until I see roots then let it go. It almost looks like they're growing away from the water. Is everything in check with your nutrients and ph?



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 7, 2020)

A nug to smoke in about 4 weeks...after cut, dry, cure

Southern charmer


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I discovered powdery mildew last night.  It was way in the back left corner. The plant was really bushy, I should have defoliated last weekend but didn't. I stripped it down so it's getting good air flow now. I have some growsafe bio pesticide/fungicide that I bought a while ago just to have on hand should I need it. At lights out I sprayed everything down including all the walls and floors. I couldn't find any signs on the other plants, wondering if I should just chop it. Kinda annoying, the 2.0 version of critical + wasn't supposed to have this problem.


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 8, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> A nug to smoke in about 4 weeks...after cut, dry, cure
> 
> Southern charmerView attachment 4706955


I didn't know there was a strain named after my weenus, and it's Soo beautiful!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 8, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> I didn't know there was a strain named after my weenus, and *it's Soo beautiful!*


What you're weenus? To be sure, please send pics to @Metasynth for verification. It's legit.

SH420


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 8, 2020)

Yup this pheno, #4, leans to the rude boi mother.

the sister cut #5 is a hybrid genotype that exhibits both parents. 

#5 Smells like #4 but with the nug structure of peaches the male donor.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm pretty sure I discovered powdery mildew last night.  It was way in the back left corner. The plant was really bushy, I should have defoliated last weekend but didn't. I stripped it down so it's getting good air flow now. I have some growsafe bio pesticide/fungicide that I bought a while ago just to have on hand should I need it. At lights out I sprayed everything down including all the walls and floors. I couldn't find any signs on the other plants, wondering if I should just chop it. Kinda annoying, the 2.0 version of critical + wasn't supposed to have this problem.
> 
> View attachment 4707752
> View attachment 4707751


Regalia would take care of that and get you to harvest.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Regalia would take care of that and get you to harvest.


funny you say that, I searched your posts on powdery mildew last night.  Regalia was recently approved for sale in Canada and you can only buy it from one supplier and the minimum order is 15 liters  https://www.plantproducts.com/ca/viewproduct.php?pid=529

This is what I had on hand https://www.agromagen.com/effective-against/powdery-mildew/


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> funny you say that, I searched your posts on powdery mildew last night.  Regalia was recently approved for sale in Canada and you can only buy it from one supplier and the minimum order is 15 liters  https://www.plantproducts.com/ca/viewproduct.php?pid=529
> 
> This is what I had on hand https://www.agromagen.com/effective-against/powdery-mildew/


I work in IPM and reglaia is amazing. Drench it and spray once a week and 3 weeks later PM will only exist where you have enviromental problems that insulate /incubate it reproductive cycle


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> I work in IPM and reglaia is amazing. Drench it and spray once a week and 3 weeks later PM will only exist where you have enviromental problems that insulate /incubate it reproductive cycle


Unfortunately $760 for four gallons is way outside my budget.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unfortunately $760 for four gallons is way outside my budget.


I doubt you'd live long enough to use 4 gallons! I still have most of my 1 gallon.


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unfortunately $760 for four gallons is way outside my budget.


I found a quart for about $85 on Amazon, but that's in US.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 8, 2020)

Sorry to hear about the PM @


Laughing Grass said:


> Unfortunately $760 for four gallons is way outside my budget.


Grass. I had it once and went through hell trying to get rid of it. I am really shocked you got it because your set up is so super clean looking. What were your humidity readings ? were any of your plants clones?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I found a quart for about $85 on Amazon, but that's in US.


yea I was looking at .com they won't ship pesticides to Canada. I had a hell of a time getting hydroguard smuggled into the country lol. 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sorry to hear about the PM @
> 
> 
> Grass. I had it once and went through hell trying to get rid of it. I am really shocked you got it because your set up is so super clean looking. What were your humidity readings ? were any of your plants clones?


Humidity has been stable 45-50% lights on and 50-55% when the lights are off. The only thing I can think of is it's not getting enough air circulation and when I put my hand in the plant water was dripping off, like completely soaked. This is what it looked like last weekend. Way bushier than the other two. I think I have to figure out another plan for my fans. I have an 18" wall fan above the lights blowing down but I don't think it's circulating enough to the the left hand side. that's where I found the leaves with the mildew.


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 8, 2020)

Try assume Listerine for that pm..no bs


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 8, 2020)

She got better
I do believe it was a cal mag issue.


----------



## lokie (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea I was looking at .com they won't ship pesticides to Canada. I had a hell of a time getting hydroguard smuggled into the country lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try a small fan under the canopy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea I was looking at .com they won't ship pesticides to Canada. I had a hell of a time getting hydroguard smuggled into the country lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about your out take air filter? Is it working properly? If water was dripping off your plant then your humidity must have been a lot higher then your reading is my guess . I think your right about an air circulation issue and humidity problem.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2020)

lokie said:


> try a small fan under the canopy.
> 
> View attachment 4708128


I still have the clamp fans from my old tent I could put them underneath and see if that makes it better. I need to buy an extension cord that doesn't have a light, I only put four outlets in the room and two of them are on the timer. 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What about your out take air filter? Is it working properly? If water was dripping off your plant then your humidity must have been a lot higher then your reading is my guess . I think your right about an air circulation issue and humidity problem.


I believe it's working well. I recently purchased a vortex 6" fan that's connected to a 6" phresh filter and my dad cut a hole in the cinderblock and installed a dryer vent so I'm exhausting outside instead of back into the room. I have a 4 inch passive intake and now that you say that it's right where I discovered the leaf with the mildew.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> She got better
> I do believe it was a cal mag issue.
> View attachment 4708113View attachment 4708114View attachment 4708115


looks amazing! I was pretty sure those rust spots were Mg deficiency. I had the same issue last grow.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 8, 2020)

Is that much for a cycle...4 gallons is 612 ounces that Is enough for 612 gallons of to apply , equalling about 102,000-612,000 sq feet of coverage....It pays for itself in quality and increase of yeild if you are using that much..... even more coverage if drenching only


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 8, 2020)

Sour Deisel


----------



## manfredo (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I still have the clamp fans from my old tent I could put them underneath and see if that makes it better. I need to buy an extension cord that doesn't have a light, I only put four outlets in the room and two of them are on the timer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about the PM. It might be worth working on getting a quart of the Regalia from the US for future use...Those PM spores are probably everywhere now. $50 a qt. here and a qt. would last you years. I'm surprised you got it with your extra clean grow room, healthy plants and pretty steady RH. That shows anyone can get it. Hopefully you caught it early. Keep an eagle on on them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 9, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Sorry about the PM. It might be worth working on getting a quart of the Regalia from the US for future use...Those PM spores are probably everywhere now. $50 a qt. here and a qt. would last you years. I'm surprised you got it with your extra clean grow room, healthy plants and pretty steady RH. That shows anyone can get it. Hopefully you caught it early. Keep an eagle on on them.


When the border eventually reopens I need to go on a cross border shopping spree. Our annual trip to NJ didn't happen this year.


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> When the border eventually reopens I need to go on a cross border shopping spree. Our annual trip to NJ didn't happen this year.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 9, 2020)

raratt said:


>


You always hear horror stories about people having problems crossing the border. I've crossed the rainbow bridge dozens of times and and never had a single issue and I always lie when coming home about how much I'm bringing back. They just look at your passport, hand it back and wave you through. You get way more scrutiny at airport customs.


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You always hear horror stories about people having problems crossing the border. I've crossed the rainbow bridge dozens of times and and never had a single issue and I always lie when coming home about how much I'm bringing back. They just look at your passport, hand it back and wave you through. You get way more scrutiny at airport customs.


On the way back from overseas I had a couple Cuban cigars hanging out of my pocket that I didn't even think about until I got to customs. They didn't say a word about them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> On the way back from overseas I had a couple Cuban cigars hanging out of my pocket that I didn't even think about until I got to customs. They didn't say a word about them.


I'm surprised military personnel have to go through customs.


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm surprised military personnel have to go through customs.


We flew commercial usually when we were in the states. Even military flights were subject to inspection though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> We flew commercial usually when we were in the states. Even military flights were subject to inspection though.


Oh I didn't realize that. Military flights would be funny, the passengers are better armed than the customs agents.


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Oh I didn't realize that. Military flights would be funny, the passengers are better armed than the customs agents.


The weapons, if onboard, are all secured. The SP's are the only armed people in aircraft maintenance crew flights.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> The weapons, if onboard, are all secured. The SP's are the only armed people in aircraft maintenance crew flights.


what's an SP?


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> what's an SP?


Security Police.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2020)

lokie said:


> try a small fan under the canopy.
> 
> View attachment 4708128


where can i get this fan?


----------



## lokie (Oct 9, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> where can i get this fan?


I don't think that fan exists. From the designer _This is my fan concept for the #blowingwithcs instagram challenge on November 2017. _ 
It may be an artistic design exercise.

I liked the concept too.









flux | LINDA BUI


A USB-powered desk fan with an honest form that is influenced by the air it pushes, while maintaining a lightweight quality that compliments the space.




www.linda-bui.com


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2020)

One of the nicest installs I've seen using my LEDs. 
Thought I'd share and brag a bit at the same time.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 11, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4710759View attachment 4710755
> 
> View attachment 4710757
> 
> ...


You make LEDs?


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2020)

Samsung makes em, I just build them into lights.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2020)

ANC said:


> Samsung makes em, I just build them into lights.


Classy logo.


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Classy logo.


I can mail you a sticker


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2020)

I think I have my powdery mildew issue under control. I drenched the plants and all surfaces last Wednesday and treated the one with problem again on Thursday. No new spots have showed up since.


lokie said:


> try a small fan under the canopy.
> 
> View attachment 4708128


I put a small fan under the canopy that's covering the dead spot. After this grow I've got to figure out something different. I was searching for a tower fan that could be mounted horizontally and put on on either end but no luck. This might require a custom solution.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2020)

@tyler.durden 

I started my clones on Saturday. So far so good. I took two clones from each of the cole trains, none from the critical since it's a dick. I couldn't get to my sister's place this weekend so they're in my basement now. I'll take them there next weekend. I figured I should take the cuttings now since I had been in flower for two weeks as of Saturday.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I have my powdery mildew issue under control. I drenched the plants and all surfaces last Wednesday and treated the one with problem again on Thursday. No new spots have showed up since.
> 
> 
> I put a small fan under the canopy that's covering the dead spot. After this grow I've got to figure out something different. I was searching for a tower fan that could be mounted horizontally and put on on either end but no luck. This might require a custom solution.
> ...


Lg, watch your situation very carefully. Pm is a monster . You have infected your grow space . Even though it appears to be gone for now. There is a very good chance it might rear it’s ugly head again. What ever you can do to keep maintenance on top of it coming back might really be beneficial . I would hate to see what happened to me happen to you when I found PM on an isolated clone . I thought I had it nicked early but it destroyed my entire garden of 13 plants in 3 tents. Good luck, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 14, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lg, watch your situation very carefully. Pm is a monster . You have infected your grow space . Even though it appears to be gone for now. There is a very good chance it might rear it’s ugly heard again. What ever you can do to keep maintenance on top of it coming back might really be beneficial . I would hate to see what happened to me happen to you when I found PM on an isolated clone . I thought I had it nicked early but it destroyed my entire garden of 13 plants in 3 tents. Good luck, fingers crossed for you.


 I was going to say about the same thing. Not trying to scare you, but I had the same experience...I kept thinking I had it beat (at first) only to have it re-appear after a week or 2. After 2 effected grows. I wound up trashing everything and starting fresh with Regalia. You did catch it early so I am hoping for the best for you!!

Looking back I think my biggest downfall was I had stopped running fans at lights out...I run them 24/7 now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 14, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I was going to say about the same thing. Not trying to scare you, but I had the same experience...I kept thinking I had it beat (at first) only to have it re-appear after a week or 2. After 2 effected grows. I wound up trashing everything and starting fresh with Regalia. You did catch it early so I am hoping for the best for you!!
> 
> Looking back I think my biggest downfall was I had stopped running fans at lights out...I run them 24/7 now.


My biggest downfall was taking in a clone. It looked perfectly fine when I got it. Sorry to hear what happened to you happened to me too. 

After the infected grow I disinfected everything and bombed the grow room , moved and stopped growing for a while and haven’t taken another clone since . I want a clone of the wedding cake I am smoking now but the guy at the dispensary said that the grower will not sell clones of it.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 14, 2020)

Thanks, and sorry it got you as well!! I was about ready to take a break from growing myself....At least something good came of it...an IPM program and some new strains.

Wedding cake is a strain I want too...and I have never even tried it, but it looks amazing!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2020)

Well now you guys are scaring me lol. I guess all I can do is watch it and hope all my mitigation efforts work out. It would suck to lose an entire crop, but it wouldn't be the worst thing to happen this year. If I see it return my next plan is to pull the critical and try and save the other two if possible. I think I've cleared the environmental issues that allowed it to take hold.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well now you guys are scaring me lol. I guess all I can do is watch it and hope all my mitigation efforts work out. It would suck to lose an entire crop, but it wouldn't be the worst thing to happen this year. If I see it return my next plan is to pull the critical and try and save the other two if possible. I think I've cleared the environmental issues that allowed it to take hold.


Don’t be scared. It’s just something that happens and we learn and move on.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 14, 2020)

Probably the best thing you can do now along with fixing the environmental, is keeping your plants as strong & healthy as possible...and yes, as much as it sucked at the time, in the long run PM was a good thing for me. It forced me to come out of my comfort zone and make changes...Good changes!! 

Do you use silica at all? (one of my changes)









How silica can help you grow better cannabis


Many research studies have confirmed the benefits of adding silica to the feeding regime of your cannabis crop. Silica reduces the threat of pests and disease, creates...




www.dinafem.org




.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Don’t be scared. It’s just something that happens and we learn and move on.


This is the first pest problem I've experienced since I started growing. I was starting to think that only people who keep dirty houses have pest problems... not so much. 



manfredo said:


> Probably the best thing you can do now along with fixing the environmental, is keeping your plants as strong & healthy as possible...and yes, as much as it sucked at the time, in the long run PM was a good thing for me. It forced me to come out of my comfort zone and make changes...Good changes!!
> 
> Do you use silica at all? (one of my changes)
> 
> ...


I have used silica in the past, in fact this is the first grow that I haven't used it. I found the plants much easier to bend and train without silica. Do you think it would be beneficial for me to add to the problem plant?


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2020)

ANC said:


> Samsung makes em, I just build them into lights.


F series?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is the first pest problem I've experienced since I started growing. I was starting to think that only people who keep dirty houses have pest problems... not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> I have used silica in the past, in fact this is the first grow that I haven't used it. I found the plants much easier to bend and train without silica. Do you think it would be beneficial for me to add to the problem plant?


I'd use it on all 3 for some added protection. It does make the stems bigger but you are mostly done training now anyways...And you probably know, but if you squeeze and flatten the stems they bend better with silica. 

It's ironic too that you used silica in the past and never had pm issues...I wonder if there could be a correlation. Very possible I think. 

Silica, Regalia and Venerate are my 3 IPM items.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2020)

manfredo said:


> squeeze and flatten the stems


When supercropping I use a sharpie now to help crush the stems, I just put it behind the branch to have something solid to press the stem against. Thanks for the tip @Aeroknow . It helps a bunch.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> When supercropping I use a sharpie now to help crush the stems, I just put it behind the branch to have something solid to press the stem against. Thanks for the tip @Aeroknow . It helps a bunch.


I'll try [email protected] is full of good tips!!

I have saved more time by supercropping...No more topping, or time consuming tying down...wham bam thank you mam!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I'd use it on all 3 for some added protection. It does make the stems bigger but you are mostly done training now anyways...And you probably know, but if you squeeze and flatten the stems they bend better with silica.
> 
> It's ironic too that you used silica in the past and never had pm issues...I wonder if there could be a correlation. Very possible I think.
> 
> Silica, Regalia and Venerate are my 3 IPM items.


My buckets are almost empty I'll add when refilling either tonight or tomorrow. Another reason I stopped is I screwed up several glass droppers by not cleaning the silica off well enough and it turned to cement inside when it met calmag. My gut is telling me that the two are coincidental and lack of proper airflow was the leading cause coupled with lots of moisture in the canopy. I don't have a lot of experience and could be way out in left field here. Money is a little tight right now but I'm thinking I'll ask my friend in NJ to buy some regalia and ship it to me, maybe after xmas.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2020)

Didn’t even make it a week. Their caretaker forgot to plug the cloner back in after adding chlorine yesterday


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Didn’t even make it a week. Their caretaker forgot to plug the cloner back in after adding chlorine yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4714298


Might not be over. Spray and pray.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Might not be over. Spray and pray.


I told him to turn it on and send me a pic in the morning.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I told him to turn it on and send me a pic in the morning.


Fingers crossed


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I told him to turn it on and send me a pic in the morning.


Them/who? Your grow is fine, I've forgotten to program shit, essentially you have about 24 hours of grace, so GO get on it, hugs.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 14, 2020)

They'll be perky in the a.m., like morning wood !!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Them/who? Your grow is fine, I've forgotten to program shit, essentially you have about 24 hours of grace, so GO get on it, hugs.


My brother in law has my old tent and the clones. I don't have space for the tent or room in my plant count for four more. They look like they're starting to bounce back. When I saw that pic last night I was encouraging to him said it was an accident and maybe they'll bounce back. Inside I was thinking you've had one job since I dropped them off and you couldn't even do that. They had a new baby in February, I really hope my sister doesn't leave her daughter alone with him.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My brother in law has my old tent and the clones. I don't have space for the tent or room in my plant count for four more. They look like they're starting to bounce back. When I saw that pic last night I was encouraging to him said it was an accident and maybe they'll bounce back. Inside I was thinking you've had one job since I dropped them off and you couldn't even do that. They had a new baby in February, I really hope my sister doesn't leave her daughter alone with him.
> 
> View attachment 4714630


I'd cut new clones.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'd cut new clones.


Rofl... pretty sad looking eh. I took a few more cuttings last night. The cloner is in Ottawa, a little more than a five hour drive from here.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Rofl... pretty sad looking eh. I took a few more cuttings last night. The cloner is in Ottawa, a little more than a five hour drive from here.


 No Christmas present for him!! And yeah, don't let him bathe the baby!!!


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2020)

manfredo said:


> No Christmas present for him!! And yeah, don't let him bathe the baby!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2020)

Resilient little buggers. 

One looks to be dead. 






manfredo said:


> No Christmas present for him!! And yeah, don't let him bathe the baby!!!


Maybe he can have a small gift... like dollar store gift.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)

My powdery mildew issue is back. It's still only on the one plant. I went to the hydroponic store Saturday and talked to the guy who works there. He gave me a 100ml sample of doktor doom 3 in 1 plant rescue. He told me to give it the treatment at lights out then the next morning at lights on give it 40/60% 1% milk/water spray. I thought he was nuts but when I went and read there were lots of people using this method so who knows. I've sprayed so much shit in here now, if it comes back I'm gonna cut my losses, sterilize and start over. 

The clones didn't make it. I have four more sitting in water but I don't think it's such a great idea to try and use them. I cut them after discovering the pm so I have to assume they're likely infected too.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm sorry!! When I had pm is when my cloning issues started...Not sure why but something about it, they would not clone.

I never tried the milk recipe, but heard it works temporarily. A peroxide solution will too, as well as dishsoap and vinegar...There's a shitload of home recipes, that do work temporarily. I just kept spraying mine with varying products to get through flower, then do a peroxide wash before you dry the buds...and then start fresh with Regalia.

I have to go unclog a toilet in a student rental where they are on lockdown for Covid....I'm not happy!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks it happens I guess. More annoyed about possibility losing the past three months. I've got a long way to go I don't want to be dealing with this shit for the next two months. The only thing I can think of is my mom gave me a couple prayer plants back in August. They're in the living room and my grow area is in the basement. I looked really closely at them and I can't see any PM. who knows.

My inline pump gave up the ghost this weekend. I use it to pump nutrients from my 30 gallon tank into the buckets. I had to siphon it the old fashioned way like I was stealing gas. I think I swallowed some nutrients, maybe I'll grow an inch or two 

growing weed is a money pit.

I hope you're gearing up really well before going in.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks it happens I guess. More annoyed about possibility losing the past three months. I've got a long way to go I don't want to be dealing with this shit for the next two months. The only thing I can think of is my mom gave me a couple prayer plants back in August. They're in the living room and my grow area is in the basement. I looked really closely at them and I can't see any PM. who knows.
> 
> My inline pump gave up the ghost this weekend. I use it to pump nutrients from my 30 gallon tank into the buckets. I had to siphon it the old fashioned way like I was stealing gas. I think I swallowed some nutrients, maybe I'll grow an inch or two
> 
> ...


Oh hell yeah...I geared up as tight as possible and was in and out in about 3 minutes with a sani auger, which is like a hand held toilet snake. 

PM could have even come in on you or your clothing after a bike ride or being out in nature...Strange how it is only going after the one plant...I hate to say it, but maybe get rid of that one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Oh hell yeah...I geared up as tight as possible and was in and out in about 3 minutes with a sani auger, which is like a hand held toilet snake.
> 
> PM could have even come in on you or your clothing after a bike ride or being out in nature...Strange how it is only going after the one plant...I hate to say it, but maybe get rid of that one.


When you go into units are you forcing the tenants to wear a mask?

I'm still not done with all the stages of grieving yet. I'm somewhere between depression and acceptance. I figure I'll give them a couple days to see what that cocktail does before killing it.

She was such a pretty girl too. Buds were starting to stack up nice.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> When you go into units are you forcing the tenants to wear a mask?
> 
> I'm still not done with all the stages of grieving yet. I'm somewhere between depressed and acceptance. I figure I'll give them a couple days to see what that cocktail does before killing it.
> 
> ...


No I don't ask them to mask up when I come in...I normally ask them to leave but they do what they want, unfortunately. And they lie a lot...It's the age old thing, kids think they are so much smarter than anyone else. They even lied that their quarantine was over, and they had friends in the house as well. It's actually only day 11 of their quarantine but they apparently decided it was over days ago. It was funny, when I left I pulled out into the back parking lot, and there was 2 guys that don't live there hiding back there waiting for me to leave. Friends of theirs I guess....when they saw me they then walked to their car and gave me a wave. They thought I would just back out of the driveway. And that's why this virus is spreading like wildfire...Idiots like them. 

I definitely sympathize with the PM. I think it was C2G who said "PM is soul crushing", and it is! Could you imagine if it was 30 plants, or 300?!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)

manfredo said:


> No I don't ask them to mask up when I come in...I normally ask them to leave but they do what they want, unfortunately. And they lie a lot...It's the age old thing, kids think they are so much smarter than anyone else. They even lied that their quarantine was over, and they had friends in the house as well. It's actually only day 11 of their quarantine but they apparently decided it was over days ago. It was funny, when I left I pulled out into the back parking lot, and there was 2 guys that don't live there hiding back there waiting for me to leave. Friends of theirs I guess....when they saw me they then walked to their car and gave me a wave. They thought I would just back out of the driveway. And that's why this virus is spreading like wildfire...Idiots like them.
> 
> I definitely sympathize with the PM. I think it was C2G who said "PM is soul crushing", and it is! Could you imagine if it was 30 plants, or 300?!!


I'd be going in full hazmat if there was a known case inside. I'm not surprised at all, people aged 18-30 are the ones screwing things up here too.







three plants is more than enough to keep me busy, thirty would be a full time job


----------



## manfredo (Oct 19, 2020)

Marrone Bio Innovations' REGALIA® MAXX Receives First Approval for Use on Cannabis and Hemp in Canada | Pro Farm Group - Formerly Marrone Bio Innovations


Marrone Bio Innovations' REGALIA® MAXX Receives First Approval for Use on Cannabis and Hemp in Canada was first posted on May 14, 2020 in Press Releases.




marronebio.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Marrone Bio Innovations' REGALIA® MAXX Receives First Approval for Use on Cannabis and Hemp in Canada | Pro Farm Group - Formerly Marrone Bio Innovations
> 
> 
> Marrone Bio Innovations' REGALIA® MAXX Receives First Approval for Use on Cannabis and Hemp in Canada was first posted on May 14, 2020 in Press Releases.
> ...


Unfortunately the distributor only carries 4 x 1 gallon cases and it's over $700. If I'm being honest $25 is a stretch right now lol. I'm not replacing my broken transfer pump. I have to work with what I have.



Regalia Maxx


----------



## manfredo (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unfortunately the distributor only carries 4 x 1 gallon cases and it's over $700. If I'm being honest $25 is a stretch right now lol. I'm not replacing my broken transfer pump. I have to work with what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> Regalia Maxx


Wow that's crazy....I wasn't sure if you knew about the Regalia Maxx is why I posted the link. I'm not sure if it's the same as the Regalia CG. There's several versions.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I'm sorry!! When I had pm is when my cloning issues started...Not sure why but something about it, they would not clone.
> 
> I never tried the milk recipe, but heard it works temporarily. A peroxide solution will too, as well as dishsoap and vinegar...There's a shitload of home recipes, that do work temporarily. I just kept spraying mine with varying products to get through flower, then do a peroxide wash before you dry the buds...and then start fresh with Regalia.
> 
> I have to go unclog a toilet in a student rental where they are on lockdown for Covid....I'm not happy!


It's about energy use. If a clone is fighting PM its in catabolism so it's sort of difficult to accomplish the anabolism of pushing out new roots.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2020)

manfredo said:


> .........snip........ I think it was C2G who said "PM is soul crushing", and it is! Could you imagine if it was 30 plants, or 300?!!


Not me, first time I experienced it @Bobby schmeckle turned me on to Regalia and I crushed PM's soul ;D

I wish LG could get her hands on some. It really is a game changer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2020)

little update on the current experiement....



she's a little on the mutant side, but not bad overall.....hybrid sativa and indica....I've been playing with....


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2020)

Plumbing repairs come in three's...Yesterday was the plugged toilet...today I got an email..."flooded basement, no hot water". An email, they couldn't even be bothered to call me. Well good, I'm not gonna bother replacing it today...Ha! Enjoy your skanky ass for another day!! I did go over and shut it off and drained it, and now to go buy a new one. 

The only question is...what's plumbing repair #3 gonna be?? 

And my throat is sore AF...I just went to the doctors and I didn't have a temp, but this sux. Maybe that's the other question...Covid??


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Not me, first time I experienced it @Bobby schmeckle turned me on to Regalia and I crushed PM's soul ;D
> 
> I wish LG could get her hands on some. It really is a game changer.


That stuff is BOMB. My buddy was battling PM for a year. Almost just gave up growing. He used the regalia a few times and changed the prefilter on his carbon filter (I've heard the spores love hiding in those bitches)..... He hasn't seen PM in over 2 years now.

I've never had it and just used the regalia as a preventative measure.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unfortunately the distributor only carries 4 x 1 gallon cases and it's over $700. If I'm being honest $25 is a stretch right now lol. I'm not replacing my broken transfer pump. I have to work with what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> Regalia Maxx





https://www.amazon.com/Biofungicide-Fungicide-inhibits-Bacterial-Boosting/dp/B07FWDMZSP/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2A3TNJ62Y7BE7&dchild=1&keywords=regalia+fungicide&qid=1603222799&sprefix=regalia+%2Caps%2C236&sr=8-1



There's a quart of it for $82.

If I could pour some in a water bottle and ship it to ya I would. But I have a feeling Canada wouldn't like that.

If you need a sugar daddy, I'm always here   

PS... There's always Eagle-20


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> That stuff is BOMB. My buddy was battling PM for a year. Almost just gave up growing. He used the regalia a few times and changed the prefilter on his carbon filter (I've heard the spores love hiding in those bitches)..... He hasn't seen PM in over 2 years now.
> 
> I've never had it and just used the regalia as a preventative measure.


And it is a simple botanical extract of an otherwise colossally boring weed. I’m in a bit of awe at the insight the discoverer must have brought to uhm bear.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Biofungicide-Fungicide-inhibits-Bacterial-Boosting/dp/B07FWDMZSP/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2A3TNJ62Y7BE7&dchild=1&keywords=regalia+fungicide&qid=1603222799&sprefix=regalia+%2Caps%2C236&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unknown liquid in a bottle isn't suspicious. I had a shipment of hydroguard stopped at customs inspection, had have it smuggled across the border lol. 

I get this for almost all pesticides and fungicides from the .com amazon store.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2020)

Regalia looks a lot like molasses, and nearly as thick...I bet no one would look twice if it was in a molassses bottle, along with a recipe for grandmas molasses cookies...

I just found it yesterday for $44 a quart, but there's a $550 minimum order right now...I actually have over $500 in my cart there but deciding if I want to pull the plug on new ballasts / bulbs right now. 









Marrone Bio Innovations Regalia® CG Biofungicide


Kind Plant Nutrient System is a proprietary three-part nutrient unlike any other. Kind was formulated with the calcium and magnesium separate from the trace minerals. This allows you to customize Kind to meet the specific needs of your garden, whatever Kind you grow. A fusion of science and...




agron.io


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I want to pull the plug on new ballasts / bulbs right now.


I priced out an LED build today for a 4X4 area, I figure about $450ish.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> I priced out an LED build today for a 4X4 area, I figure about $450ish.


 That's not terrible I guess, and probably a lot less heat & electric usage than HID. If they last a while they would pay for themselves probably.


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That's not terrible I guess, and probably a lot less heat & electric usage than HID. If they last a while they would pay for themselves probably.


480W vs the 630 I am running now, much less heat. I can add a couple more strips if there isn't enough light. Original design is 30W/sq ft.


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2020)

Wedding Cake, 8 wks on 12. @Aeroknow


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2020)

The big picture:


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wedding Cake, 8 wks on 12. @Aeroknow
> View attachment 4720897View attachment 4720898View attachment 4720899View attachment 4720900View attachment 4720901


Not bad bro. We talking earlier, it doesn’t really throw huge colas that cut. Looking good. Let her go 10 weeks. The weight will absolutely amaze everytime.


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Not bad bro. We talking earlier, it doesn’t really throw huge colas that cut. Looking good. Let her go 10 weeks. The weight will absolutely amaze everytime.


Definitely fragrant and sticky now.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Definitely fragrant and sticky now.


Looks sticky / sugary AF !!


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2020)

Mystery beans moving along.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2020)

So I don’t want to get too far ahead of myself here... I don’t see any signs of pm four days later. It was noticeably back in four days last time.


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> So I don’t want to get too far ahead of myself here... I don’t see any signs of pm four days later. It was noticeably back in four days last time.
> 
> View attachment 4721294View attachment 4721286View attachment 4721287


They look very nice Mary.







Now tell us more about the secret ingredient "Maids in a Row" 









Mary, Mary, Quite Contrary - England


Mama Lisa's World presents thousands of traditional kids songs from over a hundred countries and cultures! We also feature a major collection of Mother Goose Rhymes, global recipes, holiday traditions and lively conversations about childhood around the world.




www.mamalisa.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2020)

Doktor doom and milk... no shit milk, I kid you not.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2020)

Nice full canopy....It looks as full as mine with 8 plants. I think I'm 3 weeks ahead of you and I have a couple weeks to go. Look at the sugar though! Lemon skunk


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Nice full canopy....It looks as full as mine with 8 plants. I think I'm 3 weeks ahead of you and I have a couple weeks to go. Look at the sugar though! Lemon skunkView attachment 4721424View attachment 4721425


Very nice how many square feet is your area? That cole train from dna was the easiest plant to train so far. The critical should finish a couple weeks before the CT so harvesting shouldn’t be too bad. My confidence that I’ll make it to finish is a lot higher than it was last week


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2020)

I noticed this on the walkway into my place. I wonder if that’s how the powdery mildew got in


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 22, 2020)

I think the Maple leaf is fake.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Very nice how many square feet is your area? That cole train from dna was the easiest plant to train so far. The critical should finish a couple weeks before the CT so harvesting shouldn’t be too bad. My confidence that I’ll make it to finish is a lot higher than it was last week


It's roughly 3' x 6', so about 18 s .f .. Last run I had 6 plants in there, this time I tried 8. Just been experimenting. 6 filled it out just as well. Next run I am going to try the Black Lime Bubba in the nutriculture...I've only grown it in soil so far and love the strain, so another experiment. They BLB cuttings are in the cloner now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It's roughly 3' x 6', so about 18 s .f .. Last run I had 6 plants in there, this time I tried 8. Just been experimenting. 6 filled it out just as well. Next run I am going to try the Black Lime Bubba in the nutriculture...I've only grown it in soil so far and love the strain, so another experiment. They BLB cuttings are in the cloner now.


That's a lot of plants! My room is the same size, are you doing a really short veg cycle? Are you going to run the same numbers in hydro?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a lot of plants! My room is the same size, are you doing a really short veg cycle? Are you going to run the same numbers in hydro?


It was a short 3 week veg from clones in the aero and about 7 weeks since I flipped them to 12/12 in that pic. Next time probably 6 or 8 of the Black Lime Bubbas in there...I'm excited to grow that strain in hydro.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2020)

Gettin a little tongue action  a Zombie PARTY!! Stacking Nicely.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doktor doom and milk... no shit milk, I kid you not.


OH no!! Milk? Shades of Fin Shaggy. Try rice instead of soil/matrix next lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> OH no!! Milk? Shades of Fin Shaggy. Try rice instead of soil/matrix next lol


Hippy Slapper! That's what he was gonna name his dankest strain ever!

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> OH no!! Milk? Shades of Fin Shaggy. Try rice instead of soil/matrix next lol


it didn't work. PM came back


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> it didn't work. PM came back


To just the one plant still? So strange that it can single out one plant and attack it. Most likely the PM is attacking all of them but some are stronger.

What you could do is be pro-active, since this PM is showing it's stubbornness. Treat it more often and mix up your treatments. Use the milk tx one time, and then next time the dishsoap tx, for example....and/or get rid of the one plant. I know spraying every week sucks, but it will get you through, and then you can do a peroxide wash before trimming and drying. Don't even bother trying to start new plants until you get some Regalia.

This sucks but you will get through it and then you'll be a better grower for the knowledge you are gaining. This will kind of force you to start an IPM and you'll be kicking ass!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> To just the one plant still? So strange that it can single out one plant and attack it. Most likely the PM is attacking all of them but some are stronger.
> 
> What you could do is be pro-active, since this PM is showing it's stubbornness. Treat it more often and mix up your treatments. Use the milk tx one time, and then next time the dishsoap tx, for example....and/or get rid of the one plant. I know spraying every week sucks, but it will get you through, and then you can do a peroxide wash before trimming and drying. Don't even bother trying to start new plants until you get some Regalia.
> 
> This sucks but you will get through it and then you'll be a better grower for the knowledge you are gaining. This will kind of force you to start an IPM and you'll be kicking ass!!


As far as I can tell it's only the one plant. I gave it a blast of doktor doom last night, but I'm sure it's not gone. So discouraging I'm considering ripping it out and putting a pause on growing for a bit.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2020)

Well now you know how this shit plays, you can be on the defensive. Spray your plants twice a week...Don't let the PM get hold.

I was ready to take a break from growing myself. Soul crushing  

You might need some of my home made molasses cookies?? Do you bake?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Well now you know how this shit plays, you can be on the defensive. Spray your plants twice a week...Don't let the PM get hold.
> 
> I was ready to take a break from growing myself. Soul crushing
> 
> You might need some of my home made molasses cookies?? Do you bake?


Yea love to bake. That’s a good description. I enjoyed growing and found it fun, but this shit sucks and it’s not fun and I don’t have the the patience for it right now


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 28, 2020)

Just keep trimming, just keep trimming, just keep trimming


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Well now you know how this shit plays, you can be on the defensive. Spray your plants twice a week...Don't let the PM get hold.
> 
> I was ready to take a break from growing myself. Soul crushing
> 
> You might need some of my home made molasses cookies?? Do you bake?


@curious2garden told me to keep hitting it with the doktor doom and see what happens. I only hit it once and then used the milk regularly assuming that's what was keeping it at bay. Milk sounded stupid to me, I should have known better.

Such a shame, it's really starting to stack up nicely.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> @curious2garden told me to keep hitting it with the doktor doom and see what happens. I only hit it once and then used the milk regularly assuming that's what was keeping it at bay. Milk sounded stupid to me, I should have known better.
> 
> Such a shame, it's really starting to stack up nicely.
> 
> View attachment 4728222


It'll be ok...And yep, I would also keep using the dr. doom, or milk, or dishsoap, and you will get to the finish line. It might be a little less of a yield but it will be something.

What I meant by the molasses comment was, I will send you some Regalia CG if you want to try it. It will be especially beneficial to your next grow!!


----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2020)

Another grow room fitted with my lights.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4728529
> Another grow room fitted with my lights.


Those lights are gorgeous ANC.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 30, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4728529
> Another grow room fitted with my lights.


They do look great! Are you shipping to the US? I'm not ready to buy yet but the day is coming.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4729771View attachment 4729773View attachment 4729770View attachment 4729772


No choice there.
Another


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No choice there.
> Another


How long until you start another grow?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> How long until you start another grow?


No time soon.
None allowed as yet


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No time soon.
> It's a very strict med state - no grows allowed so I'll cope.


Well that sucks!! I know you'll cope. How are the kids doing (by kids I mean dogs) ;D


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Well that sucks!! I know you'll cope. How are the kids doing (by kids I mean dogs) ;D


They are recovering slowly
Keys jingle, put on a jacket & they are all over us.
It might take a bit of time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2020)

Big boy went for a ride with mama to the local grocery store & then refused to get out of the car.
for like 4 FKN hours.

Love him though.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4729771View attachment 4729773View attachment 4729770View attachment 4729772


It was the smart thing to do....and very hard I'm sure  That one was a different strain than the other 2 wasn't it?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 30, 2020)

Some good smoke.

2 phenos of black swan and 2 phenos of og credsy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It was the smart thing to do....and very hard I'm sure  That one was a different strain than the other 2 wasn't it?


Yes it was a critical + 2.0 and the other two were cole train. According to dinafem the 2.0 addressed the pm problem. Not so much. . I took the cole train down as well. I could see the spores going everywhere when I cut the critical. 

I’m going to clean everything really well, fix the problems that allowed this to happen and restart in the new year.


----------



## lokie (Oct 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes it was a critical + 2.0 and the other two were cole train. According to dinafem the 2.0 addressed the pm problem. Not so much. . I took the cole train down as well. I could see the spores going everywhere when I cut the critical.
> 
> I’m going to clean everything really well, fix the problems that allowed this to happen and restart in the new year.


Sorry you have had this experience.

If the previous version had this known potential, What happened to the seed stock once 2.0 was released?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2020)

lokie said:


> Sorry you have had this experience.
> 
> If the previous version had this known potential, What happened to the seed stock once 2.0 was released?


that’s a good question. I’m starting to think all breeders are bullshit.


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4729771View attachment 4729773View attachment 4729770View attachment 4729772


shit always hits worse at the end if you don't spot it coming early enough.
I recommend spraying wettable sulphur or lime sulphur 5 days before and again on the day you flip to 12/12, next time.
It smells like hell for a dew days but insects and mildew stand no chance. P.S. mix a bit of kelp powder in to reduce the white spots on leaves.
45ml per 2l (just more than 2 pints) water sprayed on. Very cheap stuff, like 5 dollars for a large bottle. The rose people use it a lot. Not really toxic to us but corrosive to skin and eyes in large quantities. But not a poison.


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)

Wedding Cake, getting close, 10 weeks on the 3rd. Babies are Dragon fruit, Panama Pupil, and Mexican Bacon. (Thank You)


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4729771View attachment 4729773View attachment 4729770View attachment 4729772


Oh so sorry hun. I'd keep spraying the other two in there just in case.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> that’s a good question. I’m starting to think all breeders are bullshit.
> 
> View attachment 4730073


That's the inflection point for pollen chucking ;D


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 31, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Big boy went for a ride with mama to the local grocery store & then refused to get out of the car.
> for like 4 FKN hours.
> 
> Love him though.


Did you move to another state? I’m sure you’ve mentioned it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wedding Cake, getting close, 10 weeks on the 3rd. Babies are Dragon fruit, Panama Pupil, and Mexican Bacon. (Thank You)View attachment 4730151View attachment 4730152View attachment 4730153View attachment 4730154View attachment 4730155


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2020)

Happy Halloween!!
I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.

Can you give me some Ph advise please?

I grow hydroponically and have noticed unusual leaf spots on the Chemdawg plant I have now at day 31 flowering. These spots started a while ago and are not letting up.

I am using the same protocol and nutrient I always use and have never had this problem before.

I have added cal mag supplement, which I usually don’t add ,to see if it would help but it has not.

My Ph is at 5.1 (my ph pen is calibrated correctly) when I add the new food.

after about 5 hours of circulating in her bucket the ph reading went up to 5.4.

Could this leaf problem be linked to Low ph? Would you add a ph up ingredient ?

the local Lowe’s has organic lime for $5. I read baking soda works to raise Ph but is not very stable or I could drive an hour away to get some Ph up.

Thank you,

Amber


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 31, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Happy Halloween!!
> I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Can you give me some Ph advise please?
> ...


I always kept my ph around 5.8-6

Pics?

SH420


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Happy Halloween!!
> I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Can you give me some Ph advise please?
> ...


I found this chart:


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 31, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Happy Halloween!!
> I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Can you give me some Ph advise please?
> ...


Got a pic of a leaf showing the spots?
i grew in straight nutrient solution for years. All kinds of different setups. One thing I always ran at was ph 5.8-6.1ish and an EC at around 1.6-1.7 for most of the grow. A little less in the beginning and also less towards the end.
If you got a complete nutrient, I would shoot for the numbers i mentioned and go from there.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I always kept my ph around 5.8-6
> 
> Pics?
> 
> SH420


I just took these for you to critique. Thank you.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 31, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I just took these for you to critique. Thank you.
> View attachment 4730241View attachment 4730242


My first guess would be Ca deficiency/lockout.
Do you know what EC or ppm they’re being fed?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> My first guess would be Ca deficiency/lockout.
> Do you know what EC or ppm they’re being fed?


I have been using the same products for 10 years. I use Flora Nova Bloom. It has ph buffers but It’s this particular plant that is so finicky . I guess I will play it safe and drive to the city and get the Ph up.
thanks for helping me figure it out.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 31, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have been using the same products for 10 years. I use Flora Nova Bloom. It has ph buffers but It’s this particular plant that is so finicky . I guess I will play it safe and drive to the city and get the Ph down.
> thanks for helping me figure it out.


I’ve rocked the floranova bloom on and off ever since it came out. EC of around 1.6-1.8 ph 5.8-6.1 and the only problems are usually from a Ca deficiency on certain strains from my experience with it. Sometimes an Mg.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 31, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I just took these for you to critique. Thank you.
> View attachment 4730241View attachment 4730242


Thanks, nudes are accepted for critique as well. 
With that, I conquer with mr. Know about cal deficiencies 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 31, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have been using the same products for 10 years. I use Flora Nova Bloom. It has ph buffers but It’s this particular plant that is so finicky . I guess I will play it safe and drive to the city and get the Ph *up*.
> thanks for helping me figure it out.


FIFY

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 31, 2020)

@raratt here’s that pic i just promised you of the cake we’re taking down right now


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve rocked the floranova bloom on and off ever since it came out. EC of around 1.6-1.8 ph 5.8-6.1 and the only problems are usually from a Ca deficiency on certain strains from my experience with it. Sometimes an Mg.


I have Been adding 5 ml per gallon of cal mag and it didn’t help at all. So i figure it has to be getting locked out. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 31, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have Been adding 5 ml per gallon of cal mag and it didn’t help at all. So i figure it has to be getting locked out. Thanks for your time.


Oh shoot. That’s allot of calmag for sure.

btw, 1.6-1.8EC with the Floaranova bloom or grow is about 4ml/gal. Really curious what strength you’re rockin with it. To low/not enough Ca, Too much/lockout.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 31, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have Been adding 5 ml per gallon of cal mag and it didn’t help at all. So i figure it has to be getting locked out. Thanks for your time.


How often do you flush? I would flush and res change every 2 weeks. 
When I was running hydro, I used floranova bloom. I added 5ml/gal, of cal mag.
I noticed everything was very reactive to ph imbalances. If I checked my ph daily, my plants thrived. The nice thing about hydro, is you can fix things quickly. 

SH420


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh shoot. That’s allot of calmag for sure.
> 
> btw, 1.6-1.8EC with the Floaranova bloom or grow is about 4ml/gal. Really curious what strength you’re rockin with it. To low/not enough Ca, Too much/lockout.


Hi! I always check my PPM balance with each gallon and check the PPM run off to keep her balanced and give just what she is asking for.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> How often do you flush? I would flush and res change every 2 weeks.
> When I was running hydro, I used floranova bloom. I added 5ml/gal, of cal mag.
> I noticed everything was very reactive to ph imbalances. If I checked my ph daily, my plants thrived. The nice thing about hydro, is you can fix things quickly.
> 
> SH420


I flush 2 times a
Week at least . I like to run about 3 gallons of straight R/O water after I drain her to knock all the PPMs off and get it to zero before I add new Nutrients .


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 31, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> How often do you flush? I would flush and res change every 2 weeks.
> When I was running hydro, I used floranova bloom. I added 5ml/gal, of cal mag.
> I noticed everything was very reactive to ph imbalances. If I checked my ph daily, my plants thrived. The nice thing about hydro, is you can fix things quickly.
> 
> SH420


I still lived in Salinas when the floranova series came out. The maxi right before, if i remember correctly. With Salinas Tap, and grows I had using San Jose tap water, i hardly ever had a problem with Ca or Mg. The occasional problem came after trying RO water and also getting into coco.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 31, 2020)

Done. 

Gonna go drop off our ballots.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 31, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I still lived in Salinas when the floranova series came out. The maxi right before, if i remember correctly. With Salinas Tap, and grows I had using San Jose tap water, i hardly ever had a problem with Ca or Mg. The occasional problem came after trying RO water and also getting into coco.


with Sacramento city tap water I usually add a little epsom salts every 2 weeks and I never have a Ca/Mg problem, everything stays nice and deep green. I have gone to epsom weekly to keep them green.


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt here’s that pic i just promised you of the cake we’re taking down right nowView attachment 4730259


I suppose it wouldn't hurt mine to go another week.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> I suppose it wouldn't hurt mine to go another week.


Nope!
Only problem I get with this cut taking it as long as i did there, 11 weeks, is a little foxtailing. But the weight keeps packing on and gets a little more color.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 31, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Done.
> View attachment 4730281
> Gonna go drop off our ballots.


About a pound 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 31, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Did you move to another state? I’m sure you’ve mentioned it.


Yep, I'm no longer in the land of the giant Bears


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, I'm no longer in the land of the giant Bears


Contending with contiguous.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Contending with contiguous.


We are mostly sequestered in this PANDAMMIT.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We are mostly sequestered in this PANDAMMIT.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, I'm no longer in the land of the giant Bears


Some of us still cast a decent shadow


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Oh so sorry hun. I'd keep spraying the other two in there just in case.









it's okay I'll fix the problems and start again.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's okay I'll fix the problems and start again.


That probably was the right thing to do....I didn't, I nursed my batch with PM through, twice actually, and in the end I did have to start from scratch anyways, so I wasted a bunch of time, and had a couple of inferior batches. My flower room and veg room are on opposite ends of the house, about 40' apart, and the PM still transferred from one room to the other too...The spores can live a year they say, and then others say there are spores in the air everywhere. I even read about people that moved to a new location trying to get away from PM and it followed them...But a basic IPM will do the trick. Or you could buy one of those $20,000 air purifiers if you hit the lotto.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Done.
> View attachment 4730281
> Gonna go drop off our ballots.


How’s your back brother?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How’s your back brother?


Super bad still. I had my buddy drive me into town the other day. I was shotgun leaned all the way back with my gel cushion under my right butt cheek. Pretty much as comfortable as i could get and it was bad. Gonna have to just have people go do my errands i guess.
I don’t know how i’m gonna do it but we’re all supposed to go down south to visit family for turkey day. About a 7hr drive. Hopefully i can find a van to rent, or some vehicle where I can lay down the whole ride. I dunno.

But what about you? Feeling better at all?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That probably was the right thing to do....I didn't, I nursed my batch with PM through, twice actually, and in the end I did have to start from scratch anyways, so I wasted a bunch of time, and had a couple of inferior batches. My flower room and veg room are on opposite ends of the house, about 40' apart, and the PM still transferred from one room to the other too...The spores can live a year they say, and then others say there are spores in the air everywhere. I even read about people that moved to a new location trying to get away from PM and it followed them...But a basic IPM will do the trick. Or you could buy one of those $20,000 air purifiers if you hit the lotto.


I spent the entire weekend scrubbing down the basement and cabinet. My panda film is held up by staples. Do you think it's possible that spores could get behind it? If so should I rip it out and replace it? I put the sock thing that goes over the carbon filter in the laundry. I'm safe reusing the carbon filter right? I hope... I just bought it at the start of this grow.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Super bad still. I had my buddy drive me into town the other day. I was shotgun leaned all the way back with my gel cushion under my right butt cheek. Pretty much as comfortable as i could get and it was bad. Gonna have to just have people go do my errands i guess.
> I don’t know how i’m gonna do it but we’re all supposed to go down to So to visit family for turkey day. Hopefully i can find a van to rent, or some vehicle where I can lay down the whole ride. I dunno.
> 
> But what about you? Feeling better at all?


Well shit that sucks. I’m so sorry.

I’m just hanging in. Up to 16 pills morning and night and 6 in between. Muscle relaxers, pain pills, anti inflammatory, arthritis, etc. but thank God there’s some klonopin in there.

Still out of weed, flipped Stilton but the mrs is still fuckn up the lights. I’m gonna have to gimp in there and take over, women, can’t live with them, can’t shoot them.

Hang in there and do anything at all you can, maybe a van would help. If it were me, I think I’d stay home.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I spent the entire weekend scrubbing down the basement and cabinet. My panda film is held up by staples. Do you think it's possible that spores could get behind it? If so should I rip it out and replace it? I put the sock thing that goes over the carbon filter in the laundry. I'm safe reusing the carbon filter right? I hope... I just bought it at the start of this grow.


Oh yeah spores will go everywhere!


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Well shit that sucks. I’m so sorry.
> 
> I’m just hanging in. Up to 16 pills morning and night and 6 in between. Muscle relaxers, pain pills, anti inflammatory, arthritis, etc. but thank God there’s some klonopin in there.
> 
> ...


Jesus christ thats allot of pills. I am also so sorry.
My father has had just about everything done for his back, including that procedure you just had done. He had that about 3-4 yrs ago. I think for the second time?
Anyways, he kept trying everything they kept offering and now he uses a walker and he’s talking about them putting some kind of medicine injection contraption in him. It’s ridiculous.
What a fucked up cruel world.
My Stepmom doesn’t think he’s got much time left.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Well shit that sucks. I’m so sorry.
> 
> I’m just hanging in. Up to 16 pills morning and night and 6 in between. Muscle relaxers, pain pills, anti inflammatory, arthritis, etc. but thank God there’s some klonopin in there.
> 
> ...


Oh, and i’m not sure what to do.
So the only thing that seems to be doing anything is the ibuprofen. But you are only supposed to take 800mg a day. I’ve popped motrin my whole life. After the news about it jacking up our liver and other shit, i’m afraid to take more than that. Any suggestions?
@curious2garden ?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Jesus christ thats allot of pills. I am also so sorry.
> My father has had just about everything done for his back, including that procedure you just had done. He had that about 3-4 yrs ago. I think for the second time?
> Anyways, he kept trying everything they kept offering and now he uses a walker and he’s talking about them putting some kind of medicine injection contraption in him. It’s ridiculous.
> What a fucked up cruel world.
> My Stepmom doesn’t think he’s got much time left.


Awww


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh, and i’m not sure what to do.
> So the only thing that seems to be doing anything is the ibuprofen. But you are only supposed to take 800mg a day. I’ve popped motrin my while life. After the news about it jacking up our liver and other shit, i’m afraid to take more than that. Any suggestions?
> @curious2garden ?


I just started back on diclofenac. It doesn’t suck. I think they have rub that’s basically the same thing called voltran. I’ve heard that helps some people but I’ve never tried anything topical. 

Oh wait, there’s something from Walmart that does help my hands somewhat. It’s their arthritis rub. It helps the hands a little bit but other than that, nada.

I used to take about 4 showers a day just to let the hot water hit my back.

I’ve got an extra tins unit if you want one.

That nerve burn didn’t do shit. I had a nerve block for 6 days on my arm earlier this year when I shattered it and it was AWESOME. I want a whole body block lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I used to take about 4 showers a day just to let the hot water hit my back.
> 
> I’ve got an extra tins unit if you want one.


You’re awesome. I got one of them tens units and it seems like a complete waste of time thanks though 
Just fired up the heating pad and then I gotta get up and go do some gardening. Yay!!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You’re awesome. I got one of them tens units and it seems like a complete waste of time thanks though
> Just fired up the heating pad and then I gotta get up and go do some gardening. Yay!!!!!
> View attachment 4731714


 be cool and take it easy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You’re awesome. I got one of them tens units and it seems like a complete waste of time thanks though
> Just fired up the heating pad and then I gotta get up and go do some gardening. Yay!!!!!
> View attachment 4731714


You ever have a whole body heating pad?

I was just looking and I found this, I think I’ll try it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh yeah spores will go everywhere!


bummer I was hoping I could reuse that. Do you think my carbon filter is okay?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer I was hoping I could reuse that. Do you think my carbon filter is okay?


Ehhh it would make me uneasy. Anything porous will be full of contaminants but surfaces can be cleaned.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 2, 2020)

Spores can live in alcohol btw they’re tough bitches.
Worked for an r&d facility in the middle of a cornfield. Talk about a nightmare to keep sterile.


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2020)

I asked Dr. google: https://www.doityourself.com/stry/killing-mildew-on-drywall
I guess it would work on most surfaces...?
When you want to remove mildew stains, reach for white vinegar first. It can be safely used without additional ventilation and can be applied to almost any surface: bathroom fixtures and tile, clothing, furniture, painted surfaces, plastic curtains, and more. To eliminate heavy mildew accumulations, use it full strength. For light stains, dilute it with an equal amount of water. You can also prevent mildew from forming on the bottoms of rugs and carpeting by misting the backs with full-strength white vinegar from a spray bottle. Plus, there are over 90 vinegar uses (white or apple cider vinegar) that can clean a lot more than just mildew
The nuclear option is ammonia and vinegar, but I wouldn't use it indoors.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh yeah spores will go everywhere!


That was a $250 phresh filter that didn't even have an entire grow on it.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That was a $250 phresh filter that didn't even have an entire grow on it.


I wouldn't change it then, as long as you are going to use Regalia, because you will never ever get all the spores anyways, but definitely wash the cover and maybe remove the filter and clean it somehow...outdoors/sunshine/ozone/ ??? I replaced mine but it was due. I also took my mylar wall covering down as that's a definite spore trap. I cleaned and cleaned and even used ozone and it STILL came back....then I got the Regalia, did a quick cleanup, and no more problems.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I wouldn't change it then, as long as you are going to use Regalia, because you will never ever get all the spores anyways, but definitely wash the cover and maybe remove the filter and clean it somehow...outdoors/sunshine/ozone/ ??? I replaced mine but it was due. I also took my mylar wall covering down as that's a definite spore trap. I cleaned and cleaned and even used ozone and it STILL came back....then I got the Regalia, did a quick cleanup, and no more problems.


I've still got a ton of the panda film, probably enough to do the room twice over. I was thinking about using contact cement and gluing it down this time. @Bareback had an idea to put my carbon filter in the oven and @mysunnyboy said 121°c is the sterilization temp so I'm gonna give that a shot before I bail on it.

Gotta figure out what strain I want to grow next since I don't have clones. I really liked how easy the cole train was to train and think I'm going to go for another hybrid.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've still got a ton of the panda film, probably enough to do the room twice over. I was thinking about using contact cement and gluing it down this time. @Bareback had an idea to put my carbon filter in the oven and @mysunnyboy said 121°c is the sterilization temp so I'm gonna give that a shot before I bail on it.
> 
> Gotta figure out what strain I want to grow next since I don't have clones. I really liked how easy the cole train was to train and think I'm going to go for another hybrid.


Heat will sterilize for sure pumpkin.
I need balls yo.


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That was a $250 phresh filter that didn't even have an entire grow on it.


Will it fit in your oven? Decarb it.

At what temperature do mold spores die?
Most yeasts and molds are heat-sensitive and destroyed by heat treatments at temperatures of *140-160°F* (*60-71°C*). Some molds make heat-resistant spores, however, and can survive heat treatments in pickled vegetable products. These molds, however, require oxygen to grow.




Search for: At what temperature do mold spores die?


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2020)

lokie said:


> Will it fit in your oven? Decarb it.
> 
> At what temperature do mold spores die?
> Most yeasts and molds are heat-sensitive and destroyed by heat treatments at temperatures of *140-160°F* (*60-71°C*). Some molds make heat-resistant spores, however, and can survive heat treatments in pickled vegetable products. These molds, however, require oxygen to grow.
> ...


If you have a big enough oven, 
Do the whole house and get rid of bed bugs too.

*Bed bugs* ex- posed to 113°F will die if they receive constant exposure to that temperature for 90 minutes or more. However, they will die within 20 minutes if exposed to 118°F. Interestingly, *bed bug* eggs must be exposed to 118°F for 90 minutes to reach 100% mortality.

*Using Heat to Kill Bed Bugs - vdacs*


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2020)

lokie said:


> If you have a big enough oven,
> Do the whole house and get rid of bed bugs too.
> 
> *Bed bugs* ex- posed to 113°F will die if they receive constant exposure to that temperature for 90 minutes or more. However, they will die within 20 minutes if exposed to 118°F. Interestingly, *bed bug* eggs must be exposed to 118°F for 90 minutes to reach 100% mortality.
> *Using Heat to Kill Bed Bugs - vdacs*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 2, 2020)

lol a big enough oven lol

I used to write this shit for a living.

Don’t go there and read it because it’s boring.

USP will have all the answers for sterilization as does the fda website I think.

I used to read remington pharmacopoeia for fun.

I used to also validate sterilizers when I first started in the field.

Seemed like a sweet job to me  I was always high.



https://www.fda.gov/media/88801/download


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh, and i’m not sure what to do.
> So the only thing that seems to be doing anything is the ibuprofen. But you are only supposed to take 800mg a day. I’ve popped motrin my whole life. After the news about it jacking up our liver and other shit, i’m afraid to take more than that. Any suggestions?
> @curious2garden ?


The maximum daily dose of of Ibuprofen per day is 3200 mg which is 800 mg/every 6 hours (qid). It's best to take with food and it can cause problems so at that dose you should really have a relationship with a physician to follow you so you don't end up visiting surgery to have a hemigastrectomy for the hole it ate.

So a bad day or a short run you can go that high but I'd really recommend keeping it 800-1200/day.


manfredo said:


> I wouldn't change it then, as long as you are going to use Regalia, because you will never ever get all the spores anyways, but definitely wash the cover and maybe remove the filter and clean it somehow...outdoors/sunshine/ozone/ ??? I replaced mine but it was due. I also took my mylar wall covering down as that's a definite spore trap. I cleaned and cleaned and even used ozone and it STILL came back....then I got the Regalia, did a quick cleanup, and no more problems.


^^^this


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The maximum daily dose of of Ibuprofen per day is 3200 mg which is 800 mg/every 6 hours (qid). It's best to take with food and it can cause problems so at that dose you should really have a relationship with a physician to follow you so you don't end up visiting surgery to have a hemigastrectomy for the hole it ate.
> 
> So a bad day or a short run you can go that high but I'd really recommend keeping it 800-1200/day.
> 
> ^^^this


Cool. Thanks
Like I said, i’ve taken ibuprofen pretty much my whole life. I always tried to keep it under 1200 a day too, that’s what my mom always said also, but I would always pop more. Between my tension+migraine headaches i’ve had my whole life and back problems the last 10ish years, been pretty much taking it daily.
my last script was 600x4 daily if needed, i had the doc up it to 800’s again but I think I’m gonna have her go back to 600’s and do twice daily, prob 3/day lol.
I just don’t like all the shit i’ve been hearing about it lately. I hate pills period, but ibuprofen is a must for me. Gotta take it. Pretty much keeps my really really bad headaches at bay, and now lately it’s been helping allot with the sciatica.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2020)

lokie said:


> Will it fit in your oven? Decarb it.
> 
> At what temperature do mold spores die?
> Most yeasts and molds are heat-sensitive and destroyed by heat treatments at temperatures of *140-160°F* (*60-71°C*). Some molds make heat-resistant spores, however, and can survive heat treatments in pickled vegetable products. These molds, however, require oxygen to grow.
> ...


I think it would fit. The filter is 24" and my stove is 30" not sure if that's inside or out tho. Only one way to find out.


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think it would fit. The filter is 24" and my stove is 30" not sure if that's inside or out tho. Only one way to find out.


Set the temp and time right and you can recharge the carbon in the filter too.


You can recycle your used activated charcoal, also called activated carbon, by baking out the odors and reactivating it. Reuse your charcoal just two or three times, as completely cleaning the pores of the activated carbon proves difficult with home appliances.

Hunker › how-to-reuse-activated-ch...

How to Reuse Activated Charcoal


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2020)

doesn't fit.  24" doesn't include the flange.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> doesn't fit.  24" doesn't include the flange.


How about if you take the oven racks out and get it in on an angle maybe? Just be careful not to scratch anything.


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> doesn't fit.  24" doesn't include the flange.


Know anyone who works in a restaurant? How about a heat lamp?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> doesn't fit.  24" doesn't include the flange.


Get a new pre filter for it. That's all I did when I had PM. As long as you are pulling and not pushing you should be ok. If you can't get it into your oven that's about all you can do for now. But it should be good enough.



raratt said:


> Know anyone who works in a restaurant? How about a heat lamp?


Heat lamp won't reach the temps you need.


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Heat lamp won't reach the temps you need.


Propane grill?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Know anyone who works in a restaurant? How about a heat lamp?


Or an ozone machine...If you have Amazon Prime, buy one for $50-60, use it and then return it!! A big cardboard box with ozone machine and filter and 30 minutes...but as Annie said, , so you should be fine.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Propane grill?


It's all fun 'n games until the charcoal ignites! But you could use it as a tandoor and make some wicked chicken tikka! 



manfredo said:


> Or an ozone machine...If you have Amazon Prime, buy one for $50-60, use it and then return it!! A big cardboard box with ozone machine and filter and 30 minutes...but as Annie said, , so you should be fine.


Probably the best idea for this specific circumstance and ozone can work for a number of other things, good one.


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's all fun 'n games until the charcoal ignites!


I cook with indirect heat all the time on mine.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2020)

manfredo said:


> How about if you take the oven racks out and get it in on an angle maybe? Just be careful not to scratch anything.


Even with all the racks out it hits the element at the top and won't close. It's not the end of the world. 


raratt said:


> Know anyone who works in a restaurant? How about a heat lamp?


They're all servers and all laid off 



curious2garden said:


> Get a new pre filter for it. That's all I did when I had PM. As long as you are pulling and not pushing you should be ok. If you can't get it into your oven that's about all you can do for now. But it should be good enough.
> 
> 
> Heat lamp won't reach the temps you need.


lol $18.69 for a new phresh pre-filter... I think Amazon is drunk. That's a lot cheaper than replacing the filter. I've added it to my wish list.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Get a new pre filter for it. That's all I did when I had PM. As long as you are pulling and not pushing you should be ok. If you can't get it into your oven that's about all you can do for now. But it should be good enough.
> 
> 
> Heat lamp won't reach the temps you need.


A heat gun will though


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 3, 2020)

GG#4 so good


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> A heat gun will though


True a heat gun would. So now we have 2 good solutions, heat gun and ozone. @Laughing Grass does your dad have a heat gun?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> GG#4 so good View attachment 4732996


You do gorgeous work!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're all servers and all laid off


My first thought: How the fuck do file servers get laid off? 

Oh... 

Never mind.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You do gorgeous work!


That pic is awesome because it looks like the dude is holding it...... it's huge! And it looks tasty as hell......good job @FresnoFarmer


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2020)

well slid by the house to see how momma is doing......had a snack...

and took this of my new little experiment......coming along nicely....I think...


sitting in a 1 1/2 gal pot, with a 3k led bulb on here......trying to decide on weither I should pot her up, and leave her there and let her finish cause of height concerns.....hmmm

she a hybrid of indica that I got from a friend and one of my sativas......you know me I love to play around.... 

p.s never mix 3 breeds at once........WOW!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> GG#4 so good
> View attachment 4732996


that's a lovely tomato you have there......nice work man...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> True a heat gun would. So now we have 2 good solutions, heat gun and ozone. @Laughing Grass does your dad have a heat gun?


One of the few tools I do have. I bought it to smooth 3d prints, it just melted them.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> One of the few tools I do have. I bought it to smooth 3d prints, it just melted them.
> 
> View attachment 4733135


Nice, start cooking your charcoal ;D


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> One of the few tools I do have. I bought it to smooth 3d prints, it just melted them.
> 
> View attachment 4733135


Gotta keep it moving. Never keep in one spot.....ever. I mostly used mine for fitting ski boots.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Gotta keep it moving. Never keep in one spot.....ever. I mostly used mine for fitting ski boots.


It melted like a grocery store bag as soon as the heat hit it. I found that acetone vapor on abs prints makes a really smooth almost glass like surface. 



curious2garden said:


> Nice, start cooking your charcoal ;D


I left it aimed inside the can for 10 minutes... made the basement reek of a burned hair smell lol .


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It melted like a grocery store bag as soon as the heat hit it. I found that acetone vapor on abs prints makes a really smooth almost glass like surface.
> 
> 
> 
> I left it aimed inside the can for 10 minutes... made the basement reek of a burned hair smell lol .


You can control how hot with more distance between the two.

@BobBitchen that and grinders lol welcome to ski boot fitting......oh and lipstick......show me where it hurts lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It melted like a grocery store bag as soon as the heat hit it. I found that acetone vapor on abs prints makes a really smooth almost glass like surface.
> 
> 
> 
> I left it aimed inside the can for 10 minutes... made the basement reek of a burned hair smell lol .


I'd move it over the outside of the can as well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'd move it over the outside of the can as well.


Done. I don't think my basement has ever been this clean lol. What do you think about using contact cement to glue the panda film to the walls instead of using staples? I'm not planning on firing up for a couple months so that should be enough time for the smells to dissipate.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Done. I don't think my basement has ever been this clean lol. What do you think about using contact cement to glue the panda film to the walls instead of using staples? I'm not planning on firing up for a couple months so that should be enough time for the smells to dissipate.


Honestly I have no idea. I have visions of pulling out chunks of drywall. I've never used contact cement. @Aeroknow or @Singlemalt immediately come to mind for help on that one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2020)

The walls are 1/8” oriented strand board. When I first installed the panda film I used gorilla glue spray adhesive but it started separating an hour later so I stapled the hell out of it


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Done. I don't think my basement has ever been this clean lol. What do you think about using contact cement to glue the panda film to the walls instead of using staples? I'm not planning on firing up for a couple months so that should be enough time for the smells to dissipate.


You're gluing to ply not drywall?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The walls are 1/8” oriented strand board. When I first installed the panda film I used gorilla glue spray adhesive but it started separating an hour later so I stapled the hell out of it








https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/company-us/all-3m-products/~/3M-Super-77-Multipurpose-Spray-Adhesive/?N=5002385+3293242460&rt=rud


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

Panda might be a bitch to get something to stick......did the gorilla glue stay on the panda or the wall when it came off?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2020)

no drywall, it's a wooden structure. It stuck well to the panda film I think it's because the walls aren't smooth so I couldn't roll it on very well. I'm just guessing tho.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2020)

Panda film is virgin resins polyethylene; which means that adhesives have a tough time bonding to it. You can try the hard way with specialty industrial adhesives, usually a 2 part process with cyanoacrylates (nasty dangerous fumes) and a serious pain in the ass process. Or you can use staples


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> no drywall, it's a wooden structure. It stuck well to the panda film I think it's because the walls aren't smooth so I couldn't roll it on very well. I'm just guessing tho.
> 
> View attachment 4733624


I would just staple


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> no drywall, it's a wooden structure. It stuck well to the panda film I think it's because the walls aren't smooth so I couldn't roll it on very well. I'm just guessing tho.
> 
> View attachment 4733624


Why not use simple white primer? It’s as reflective as panda film iirc.

Also see if your paint shops sell mildew preventer additive for the paint.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 4, 2020)

Hard to beat a quality "bright white" ceiling paint for light reflectance value.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Hard to beat a quality "bright white" ceiling paint for light reflectance value.







__





most reflective paint?


hey looking for the most light reflective non heat reflective paint that i can get in a spray paint can. specific names would help a lot like at home depot, lowes, or walmart. thanks



www.rollitup.org





@Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2020)

lol so staples it is. I wasn't crazy about the staples aesthetically and they poke through the wood a bit. All of the seams didn't perfectly line up and there would be a lot of light leaks to address if I only used paint.


----------



## lokie (Nov 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol so staples it is. I wasn't crazy about the staples aesthetically and they poke through the wood a bit. All of the seams didn't perfectly line up and there would be a lot of light leaks to address if I only used paint.


It is likely paint will fill the tiny staple holes. More likely a 2nd coat would fix any holes left after the first coat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol so staples it is. I wasn't crazy about the staples aesthetically and they poke through the wood a bit. All of the seams didn't perfectly line up and there would be a lot of light leaks to address if I only used paint.


Use the right length staple! lol 



lokie said:


> It is likely paint will fill the tiny staple holes. More likely a 2nd coat would fix any holes left after the first coat.


Agree....paint works great. You can repaint after a bunch of grows. Or get a washable flat.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol so staples it is. I wasn't crazy about the staples aesthetically and they poke through the wood a bit. All of the seams didn't perfectly line up and there would be a lot of light leaks to address if I only used paint.


You don’t hate caulk ... ?
Embrace the caulk.
A few squeezes of the white stuff should make the woodwork all come together.
As it slowly hardens, the optical and microbiological permeability of your weed haven are put behind you.

And then you can paint it.

No racy double entendres for paint ... ok no good ones


----------



## lokie (Nov 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Use the right length staple! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Agree....paint works great. You can repaint after a bunch of grows. Or get a washable flat.









Whiteboard paint? Keep notes in real time. 

You would actually "see the writing on the wall"


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> Whiteboard paint? Keep notes in real time.
> 
> You would actually "see the writing on the wall"











Sherwin-Williams Paint Lines Now Available in True Flat Finish


Sherwin-Williams introduces the paint industry's first-ever truly flat finish that has excellent washability, now available in Emerald and Duration Home Interior paints.



press.sherwin-williams.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> Whiteboard paint? Keep notes in real time.
> 
> You would actually "see the writing on the wall"


Mene mene tekel whoashit


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Mene mene tekel whoashit


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


>


A deliberate misquote of “the writing on the wall”, somewhere in the Old Testament.

The original was “mene mene tekel parsin”, which iirc meant “beware, beware of Persian money.”

Now that has changed geographically, but not conceptually.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A deliberate misquote of “the writing on the wall”, somewhere in the Old Testament.
> 
> The original was “mene mene tekel parsin”, which iirc meant “beware, beware of Persian money.”
> 
> Now that has changed geographically, but not conceptually.


Ok I don't remember that one......


----------



## lokie (Nov 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A deliberate misquote of “the writing on the wall”, somewhere in the Old Testament.
> 
> The original was “mene mene tekel parsin”, which iirc meant “beware, beware of Persian money.”
> 
> Now that has changed geographically, but not conceptually.




*Daniel 5:25-31

King James Version*



25 And this is the writing that was written, Mene, Mene, Tekel, Upharsin.
26 This is the interpretation of the thing: Mene; God hath numbered thy kingdom, and finished it.
27 Tekel; Thou art weighed in the balances, and art found wanting.
28 Peres; Thy kingdom is divided, and given to the Medes and Persians.
29 Then commanded Belshazzar, and they clothed Daniel with scarlet, and put a chain of gold about his neck, and made a proclamation concerning him, that he should be the third ruler in the kingdom.
30 In that night was Belshazzar the king of the Chaldeans slain.
31 And Darius the Median took the kingdom, being about threescore and two years old.










Bible Gateway passage: Daniel 5:25-31 - King James Version


And this is the writing that was written, MENE, MENE, TEKEL, UPHARSIN. This is the interpretation of the thing: MENE; God hath numbered thy kingdom, and finished it. TEKEL; Thou art weighed in the balances, and art found wanting. PERES; Thy kingdom is divided, and given to the Medes and...




www.biblegateway.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok I don't remember that one......


Looked it up
Daniel 5:25-31

And their translation is very different:
“numbered, numbered, weighed, divided”

Which I can’t fit into the shoehorn of my previous idea


----------



## lokie (Nov 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Looked it up
> Daniel 5:25-31
> 
> And their translation is very different:
> ...


Reading writings of old can be difficult.

Sometimes interpreting them is more challenging.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> Reading writings of old can be difficult.
> 
> Sometimes interpreting them is more challenging.


I tried to imagine ways from b to a. 
Couldn’t omit a key step from any logical contortion I could sell.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Use the right length staple! lol


I did! One thing I learned from all this is everything is a lie. a 2/4 isn't 2" by 4" and 3/8" plywood closer to 11/32".



lokie said:


> It is likely paint will fill the tiny staple holes. More likely a 2nd coat would fix any holes left after the first coat.


I still have lots of panda film. If I can use that I won't have to spend anything. I'm not trying to be difficult, trying to be cheap.


cannabineer said:


> You don’t hate caulk ... ?
> Embrace the caulk.
> A few squeezes of the white stuff should make the woodwork all come together.
> As it slowly hardens, the optical and microbiological permeability of your weed haven are put behind you.
> ...


Diametrically opposed. 

All the seams have been caulked... it was my first time doing that so it was pretty messy. When I closed the doors I could still see light leaking in at some of the corners and where the two panels of plywood meet up on the back wall.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did! One thing I learned from all this is everything is a lie. a 2/4 isn't 2" by 4" and 3/8" plywood closer to 11/32".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Innuendo aside ... had it happen, hated it every time


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 4, 2020)

I'mma white paint guy myself.
I tried panda the first couple of runs & after reading responses from very intelligent growers I switched gears.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Innuendo aside ... had it happen, hated it every time


The trick to caulking is to use your *wet* finger to smooth & shape the caulk and wipe off the excess. So you have a wet rag in one hand and your caulking gun in the other, and you can make magic!!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Panda film is virgin resins polyethylene; which means that adhesives have a tough time bonding to it. You can try the hard way with specialty industrial adhesives, usually a 2 part process with *cyanoacrylates* (nasty dangerous fumes) and a serious pain in the ass process. Or you can use staples


The entire OR team would get high as a kite when we'd do total joints, ahhh the old days.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'mma white paint guy myself.
> I tried panda the first couple of runs & after reading responses from very intelligent growers I switched gears.


Same here, the loss was negligible and as long as you're not a sealed room, perfectly dialed in VPD kind of guy it works.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'mma white paint guy myself.
> I tried panda the first couple of runs & after reading responses from very intelligent growers I switched gears.


I do appreciate all the advise I'm getting from the intelligent growers here. I'm going to have to spend a bunch addressing my air flow issues so it's important to me to save where I can.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I do appreciate all the advise I'm getting from the intelligent growers here. I'm going to have to spend a bunch addressing my air flow issues and so it's important to me to save where I can.


Staples it is then....

What's your plan for the air circulation?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)

Right now I'm thinking four of the secret jardin monkey oscillating fans Link

I'm going to mount one above the canopy and one below at opposite corners. I'm thinking getting two of these four foot pipes Link and flanges Link so I can mount them to the ceiling. I'm using the same setup for my camera and it works well.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Right now I'm thinking four of the secret jardin monkey oscillating fans Link
> 
> I'm going to mount one above the canopy and one below at opposite corners. I'm thinking getting two of these four foot pipes Link and flanges Link so I can mount them to the ceiling. I'm using the same setup for my camera and it works well.


Those monkey fans suck almost had a fire with one and the replacement lasted like 2 weeks. I hear there was a bad batch....maybe but I don't trust them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Those monkey fans suck almost had a fire with one and the replacement lasted like 2 weeks. I hear there was a bad batch....maybe but I don't trust them.


Any other ones you'd recommend that oscillates? I had the vivosun ones from amazon and one failed within a few months so I'm not too keen on those.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Any other ones you'd recommend that oscillates? I had the vivosun ones from amazon and one failed within a few months so I'm not too keen on those.


I just use small clip on fans from the hardware store now.......funny this one is almost 2 years old now. I also have a large one I put in there if rh is up. But I have low rh in the heating months because I use wood to heat. Oscillating fans are nice but not needed. That was what broke on the 2nd monkey fan. With a small room like yours you can strategically place the fans to work with your intake to work better.....I think anything made and marketed for cannabis is usually junk. Nothing like 20 years ago quality has gone to shit. 

You can also grow something else like peppers or something you like so you can dial in the room without loosing good plants.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I just use small clip on fans from the hardware store now.......funny this one is almost 2 years old now. I also have a large one I put in there if rh is up. But I have low rh in the heating months because I use wood to heat. Oscillating fans are nice but not needed. That was what broke on the 2nd monkey fan. With a small room like yours you can strategically place the fans to work with your intake to work better.....I think anything made and marketed for cannabis is usually junk. Nothing like 20 years ago quality has gone to shit.
> 
> You can also grow something else like peppers or something you like so you can dial in the room without loosing good plants.


if I wanted to cover the top and underneath, how many fans do you think I would need if they didn't oscillating?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> if I wanted to cover the top and underneath, how many fans do you think I would need if they didn't oscillating?


You have air coming in lower back left under the canopy.....put a lower fan to the front blowing to the right. One on top or bottom of the canopy on the right center should make things better. Your exhaust is on the upper front. You might want to run with some other plants in there. Is your screen removable? If so pull it and try to get a canopy around the same hight and density. Fine tune from there
Exhaust speed and intake size will change lots in terms of flow and velocity. Not saying this is the best way but it's where I'd start. Another thing I just thought about...... maybe extend the exhaust to a more central location.....again don't know if it will make a huge difference but worth a try.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

Your rh isn't bad it's more about moving all the air and not having pockets of microclimates


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You have air coming in lower back left under the canopy.....put a lower fan to the front blowing to the right. One on top or bottom of the canopy on the right center should make things better. Your exhaust is on the upper front. You might want to run with some other plants in there. Is your screen removable? If so pull it and try to get a canopy around the same hight and density. Fine tune from there
> Exhaust speed and intake size will change lots in terms of flow and velocity. Not saying this is the best way but it's where I'd start. Another thing I just thought about...... maybe extend the exhaust to a more central location.....again don't know if it will make a huge difference but worth a try.


should I keep the big 18" wall fan with this setup? Yes the screen is modular and can be removed. 

Currently my exhaust comes out the front at the top left hand side, the can sits against the wall and ceiling. The room is against the wall on the back side so I can't really move the port. Here's a pic of how it was. Gotta take it down before @GreatwhiteNorth sees it and shames me for my ducting


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> should I keep the big 18" wall fan with this setup? Yes the screen is modular and can be removed.
> 
> Currently my exhaust comes out the front at the top left hand side, the can sits against the wall and ceiling. The room is against the wall on the back side so I can't really move the port. Here's a pic of how it was. Gotta take it down before @GreatwhiteNorth sees it and shames me for my ducting
> 
> View attachment 4734685


I'm not saying move the port in the wall.....hang the filter in the middle  

Totally forgot about your big fan......you might only need the small fan on the center right then.......big one was in the way anyway right? 

Try it like that first......least expensive way.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)

Oh okay I misunderstood. I can move the filter no problem, I think I have more ducting laying around. The fan is pretty huge and takes almost 16" of headroom.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Oh okay I misunderstood. I can move the filter no problem, I think I have more ducting laying around. The fan is pretty huge and takes almost 16" of headroom.


Wide smooth bends if you're going to use that ducting. Think of a freeway....long sweeping turns nothing sharp. 

Yeah get that big fan out of there then.


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I do appreciate all the advise I'm getting from the intelligent growers here. I'm going to have to spend a bunch addressing my air flow issues so it's important to me to save where I can.


Congratulations!








TnT ADVANCED level achieved within 63,676,800 seconds.



This post recognizes mutual peer support without thread derailment.






Group Hug!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

Totally forgot



















Vagina.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

lokie said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I might have a problem


----------



## lokie (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4735727
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome tray bud!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Awesome tray bud!


Have you seen the tray made by Phoenician?
It’s combat rated.

Machined from aluminum billet.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2020)

Been busy


 

Peace..


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 8, 2020)

Been a bit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You have air coming in lower back left under the canopy.....put a lower fan to the front blowing to the right. One on top or bottom of the canopy on the right center should make things better. Your exhaust is on the upper front. You might want to run with some other plants in there. Is your screen removable? If so pull it and try to get a canopy around the same hight and density. Fine tune from there
> Exhaust speed and intake size will change lots in terms of flow and velocity. Not saying this is the best way but it's where I'd start. Another thing I just thought about...... maybe extend the exhaust to a more central location.....again don't know if it will make a huge difference but worth a try.


We decided to get back at it right away. I ordered some wedding cake seeds and bought the fans and hangers over the weekend. I had to order the fans so they won't be here for a few days. I mounted a pole in each corner and I'm gonna run four 8" fans. I disassembled and cleaned the black oscillating fan I had in the room and I'll reuse that one under the canopy. 

I didn't remove the panda film. I bleached the hell out of the walls then I taped all the seams with clear gorilla tape.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> We decided to get back at it right away. I ordered some wedding cake seeds and bought the fans and hangers over the weekend. I had to order the fans so they won't be here for a few days. I mounted a pole in each corner and I'm gonna run four 8" fans. I disassembled and cleaned the black oscillating fan I had in the room and I'll reuse that one under the canopy.
> 
> I didn't remove the panda film. I bleached the hell out of the walls then I taped all the seams with clear gorilla tape.
> 
> View attachment 4737756


Which fans did you order?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Which fans did you order?


I bought four of these. I went with the non oscillating fans









Active Air 8" Clip Fan


Product Details Active Air 8 inch Clip Fan, 7.5W 7.5W brushless motor for longer life Energy efficient, low voltage Ultra quiet operation Great for small gardens Clips to flood tables for air flow under foliage




growdaddycanada.com


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2020)

Week 3


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4738303
> Week 3


What it is. It’s beautiful


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 10, 2020)

First branch trimmed from my summer plant. Parents are from Swami decent.. Little over 10 grams.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What it is. It’s beautiful


Thank you, it's Birthday Cake a clone Bobby Z sent me. I'm going to self the next round. She's on a table with 1/2 a dozen Wedding Cake.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> First branch trimmed from my summer plant. Parents are from Swami decent.. Little over 10 grams.
> 
> View attachment 4738704


Beautiful trim job and lovely nugs.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, it's Birthday Cake a clone Bobby Z sent me. I'm going to self the next round. She's on a table with 1/2 a dozen Wedding Cake.


Those are gonna be some awesome seeds!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, it's Birthday Cake a clone Bobby Z sent me. I'm going to self the next round. She's on a table with 1/2 a dozen Wedding Cake.


Awesome! That’s what I am smoking right now. It’s incredibly strong . I only take a tiny little piece and get so high. I have to be very careful with dose but it’s the best ever . Expecting a 10 pack of fem wedding cake seeds any day now.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Beautiful trim job and lovely nugs.


Thanks I guess.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 10, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Thanks I guess.


Stuff is a little fluffier than I was hoping for.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 10, 2020)

Some wet shit, some dry shit

Popcorn


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 10, 2020)

Having a ball!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Stuff is a little fluffier than I was hoping for.


You still did a good job trimming. What do you think made them less dense, genetics or light? I'm looking forward to hearing the smoke report on it. Some of my problem children have had the best high profile, sadly.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You still did a good job trimming. What do you think made them less dense, genetics or light? I'm looking forward to hearing the smoke report on it. Some of my problem children have had the best high profile, sadly.


Inexperience, environment and possibly the genetics but don't honestly know what the variety is. All I know is the parents were both strains that came from Swami. Still learning to grow quality flower so for me on this one was the fact that it was started in, moved out, moved back in and had three different lights (All Leds) over it over the course of its life and managed I managed to give me seed free flower.  So far the smoke is great and I feel is getting better the longer it is cured.. Smells like lemon and pineapple with a pretty heavy happy high. Currently absorbed between trying to write this and watch one of my all time favorite movies (Big Lebowski) which is all very enjoyable but proving to be a challenge. Think now I'll sign off and go luffa the wife's back.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 11, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Think now I'll sign off and go luffa the wife's back.


----------



## lokie (Nov 11, 2020)

This is a helpful PSA.

I'm pleased with the Blumats system. I have used it in my lab for 5 months. 
Even used it on the patio potted plants over the summer.







Don't take my word for it. Others have found value it it as well.






Keeping it simple - Coco + Blumats


I have grown using just about every method over the years. I've tried all of the popular nutrient lines at least once. I've obsessed with this and that. I've made all of the mistakes and learned along the way. What I have come to realize based off of my experiences is that simpler is better...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 12, 2020)

Smells like some GAS. Can’t wait to try it.


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2020)

I probably have another tray like this left to trim. Hopefully I'll be done this afternoon. Wedding Cake


----------



## CharlieWex (Nov 13, 2020)

I can't find my own kind of weed ((( I quit using drugs and wanted to smoke weed sometimes, but I'm haunted by panic attacks, I don't know how I used to smoke, but it scares me when my heart rate goes up, although I'm fine with my heart and measured my blood pressure 30 minutes after smoking and it's normal, just a pulse rate. I don't know what to do with it, because sometimes I want to relax and I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 13, 2020)

CharlieWex said:


> I can't find my own kind of weed ((( I quit using drugs and wanted to smoke weed sometimes, but I'm haunted by panic attacks, I don't know how I used to smoke, but it scares me when my heart rate goes up, although I'm fine with my heart and measured my blood pressure 30 minutes after smoking and it's normal, just a pulse rate. I don't know what to do with it, because sometimes I want to relax and I don't drink alcohol.


and your on a weed site.......

seems like that light bulb is just a tad dim.....


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 13, 2020)

Blue Sunshine pheno’s @curious2garden I didn’t get any hermies


----------



## manfredo (Nov 13, 2020)

CharlieWex said:


> I can't find my own kind of weed ((( I quit using drugs and wanted to smoke weed sometimes, but I'm haunted by panic attacks, I don't know how I used to smoke, but it scares me when my heart rate goes up, although I'm fine with my heart and measured my blood pressure 30 minutes after smoking and it's normal, just a pulse rate. I don't know what to do with it, because sometimes I want to relax and I don't drink alcohol.


You'll have to find a weaker strain(s) and ease back into it. Narcotics change your brain chemistry plus some of the strains are potent AF these days, so go real slow, find a few strains you like, and work your tolerance back up. Plus exercise will help your brain heal if you are newly clean. Take a few tokes and go for a long walk.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 14, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> and your on a weed site.......
> 
> seems like that light bulb is just a tad dim.....


Sock it to em. Their activity is a bit suss


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Blue Sunshine pheno’s @curious2garden I didn’t get any hermies
> View attachment 4742050
> 
> View attachment 4742054


That's very good news and those are some beautiful plants.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2020)

CharlieWex said:


> I can't find my own kind of weed ((( I quit using drugs and wanted to smoke weed sometimes, but I'm haunted by panic attacks, I don't know how I used to smoke, but it scares me when my heart rate goes up, although I'm fine with my heart and measured my blood pressure 30 minutes after smoking and it's normal, just a pulse rate. I don't know what to do with it, because sometimes I want to relax and I don't drink alcohol.


Take 25 mg of Benadryl about 30 minutes before you smoke and you'll feel much better.


----------



## Kushash (Nov 14, 2020)

Searching for a good CBD plant for pain relief.
Early smoke tests of the Cannatonic leave us hopeful.
I have read that edibles might be the way to go if smoking does not bring the desired relief so I'll be making some edible coconut oil with it after harvest.

8 1/2 weeks from flip.

Cannatonic. High in CBD.



Blue Dream.



Pure Power Plant.


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Searching for a good CBD plant for pain relief.
> Early smoke tests of the Cannatonic leave us hopeful.
> I have read that edibles might be the way to go if smoking does not bring the desired relief so I'll be making some edible coconut oil with it after harvest.
> 
> ...


My son is looking into CBD for anxiety, I'd like to hear your results. He is looking for a sweeter phenotype, not fuel or skunk.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 15, 2020)

@FresnoFarmer doing 2 outside this year. I put this Black Triangle out a bit early other one a critical Kush only week 2 I’ll post some more later.


----------



## raratt (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 15, 2020)

Daily dab


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 17, 2020)

Blue Sunshine


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4745289


Hey I tell people to fuck off all the time....sheesh


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 19, 2020)

Check em out ! I just got them in the post from the UK.
these are Wedding Cake fem seeds.

these seeds are by far the best looking seeds I have gotten in a very long time because they look so healthy and plump and fresh and I am loving the patterns and shapes .

The seed in the middle is a smiley face!
She brightens up my life every time I look at her.

she is one of my favorites along with that wild twisted one. Very sexy. Not sure which I will pop first .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Check em out ! I just got them in the post from the UK.
> these are Wedding Cake fem seeds.
> 
> these seeds are by far the best looking seeds I have gotten in a very long time because they look so healthy and plump and fresh and I am loving the patterns and shapes .
> ...


I have 20 of those I picked up from Attitude before I realized I didn't have the time to finish them before the move.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Check em out ! I just got them in the post from the UK.
> these are Wedding Cake fem seeds.
> 
> these seeds are by far the best looking seeds I have gotten in a very long time because they look so healthy and plump and fresh and I am loving the patterns and shapes .
> ...


I just started wedding cake seeds this past Saturday, wish you were closer, I'm gonna throw out two of these.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just started wedding cake seeds this past Saturday, wish you were closer, I'm gonna throw out two of these.
> 
> View attachment 4747225


Damn that's ashame


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn that's ashame


I usually run one more seed than I need but my confidence was a little shaken after the shitty germination rates I got from the reserva privada seeds. Took eight seeds to get two plants. At least I'm sure it was the seeds and not me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just started wedding cake seeds this past Saturday, wish you were closer, I'm gonna throw out two of these.
> 
> View attachment 4747225


They look really great! Good luck.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just started wedding cake seeds this past Saturday, wish you were closer, I'm gonna throw out two of these.
> 
> View attachment 4747225


That decision is a lot harder when the seeds are regs...


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 20, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> That decision is a lot harder when the seeds are regs...








Shop - Delta Leaf


Visit our shop to view a complete catalog of our plant DNA testing products and services. Earn rewards points for making purchases. Select orders qualify for free priority shipping.




www.deltaleaflabs.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> That decision is a lot harder when the seeds are regs...


Why is that? I just play eeny meeny miny moe.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 20, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> That decision is a lot harder when the seeds are regs...


I just pop them all if their regs.
I got some g13 skunk and super silver haze regs to run I’m leaning to the haze never smoked it


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 21, 2020)

This Kush is Critical


----------



## manfredo (Nov 22, 2020)

I've been a busy beaver this morning. Moved the nutri culture into the flower room. Hung a couple double-ended lights. Changed the cover on my filter. Moved a bunch of plants. And the pool shock flush is happening right now in the nutriculture... about to drain it and refill with nutes after my PB&j.


----------



## KK26 (Nov 22, 2020)

A very frosty Anesia Slurricane at 55 days 12 12


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2020)

KK26 said:


> A very frosty Anesia Slurricane at 55 days 12 12 View attachment 4749144
> 
> View attachment 4749143View attachment 4749145


Your blinding me with light! Damn this new blue glass on my phone can’t even protect against that frost burn.


----------



## KK26 (Nov 22, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Your blinding me with light! Damn this new blue glass on my phone can’t even protect against that frost burn.


Very strange coincidence @Dr.Amber Trichome , I think we both commented on each other posts at the very same time. 

Anyways, she's lovely and keeping her going a little more yet.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Very strange coincidence @Dr.Amber Trichome , I think we both commented on each other posts at the very same time.
> 
> Anyways, she's lovely and keeping her going a little more yet.


Haha! You just said the same thing I said ! So coincidental. @KK26. Nice to bump into you. It’s like a mosh pit bump. I like it!

woof woof


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2020)

Got my garden fired back up this weekend.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I usually run one more seed than I need but my confidence was a little shaken after the shitty germination rates I got from the reserva privada seeds. Took eight seeds to get two plants. At least I'm sure it was the seeds and not me.


That's a shame, one of the best plants I got was from Reserva Privada (Kosher Kush). I made F2s from them and they've all been very close to the first ones I had.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why is that? I just play eeny meeny miny moe.


Because you could chop the females and end up with males. You don't know unless you test genetics as Bob said or they show sex.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That's a shame, one of the best plants I got was from Reserva Privada (Kosher Kush). I made F2s from them and they've all been very close to the first ones I had.


You're gonna laugh... I chose Reserva Privada based largely on your posts. Cole train was all that true north seedbank had in stock at the time... I probably should have questioned that. Oh well onto bigger and better things. I'd still like to run one of their strains, but I think I'm gonna try and get clones working and do a couple runs of the wedding cake. Constantly running different strains from seed hasn't gotten the results I've been looking for.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're gonna laugh... I chose Reserva Privada based largely on your posts. Cole train was all that true north seedbank had in stock at the time... I probably should have questioned that. Oh well onto bigger and better things. I'd still like to run one of their strains, but I think I'm gonna try and get clones working and do a couple runs of the wedding cake. Constantly running different strains from seed hasn't gotten the results I've been looking for.


I keep hoping to find a strain that is similar to what I smoked back in the day, I get the feeling it's a futile search.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I keep hoping to find a strain that is similar to what I smoked back in the day, I get the feeling it's a futile search.


I miss my hash plants I had going


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I keep hoping to find a strain that is similar to what I smoked back in the day, I get the feeling it's a futile search.


I always get sucked in by the bullshit and hype. Barney's farm Gorilla Zkittlez and LSD were okay but they weren't even close to potency or yield estimates they provided. My best grow so far was Humboldt's chocolate mint og.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I always get sucked in by the bullshit and hype. Barney's farm Gorilla Zkittlez and LSD were okay but they weren't even close to potency or yield estimates they provided. My best grow so far was Humboldt's chocolate mint og.


The chocolate mint was good? Was something I had on a short list but never got it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 23, 2020)

We need a pig roast.
The best Clones come from Pig Roasts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> The chocolate mint was good? Was something I had on a short list but never got it.


I liked it. It didn't taste like chocolate or mint but the plants were all similar phenotypes and the high lasted over an hour. This is coming from a newb so YMMV


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> YMMV


Your medicating may vary?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just play eeny meeny miny moe.



you too...and I thought I was the only one who did that...

gotta love mysteries...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> you too...and I thought I was the only one who did that...
> 
> gotta love mysteries...


This time there was a slight method to my madness. I picked the seedlings that had the most roots sticking out the bottom of the cubes


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This time there was a slight method to my madness. I picked the seedlings that had the most roots sticking out the bottom of the cubes
> 
> View attachment 4749884


nothing wrong with play mad scientist.....everyone is just a tad different in the way they do things.....heck look at the madness I do....which reminds me I'm still going through that seed run I did this season....

the plus for me is when the wife looks in the bowl of madness....and she says lets do these......woohoo....let the madness begin...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2020)

just a little madness at work.......


----------



## manfredo (Nov 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I keep hoping to find a strain that is similar to what I smoked back in the day, I get the feeling it's a futile search.


I was just thinking of you when I read this email from Katsu Seeds...I've had excellent luck with his seeds!


"I would like to extend a warm Thanksgiving greeting from The Bluebird Home, and to give you the exciting news that many of you have been waiting for - Old School Dank (The White x Romulan) and Space Fuel (ECSD x Romulan) are BOTH available in VERY LIMITED NUMBERS (the last time I checked I had about 15 packs of each).

If you like fruity strains these ARE NOT FOR YOU! If you want weed that makes you want to dance these strains ARE NOT FOR YOU!

BUT, if you like smoking the old-school dank buds that taste like gas and the 1990's you, my friend, have come to the right place. "


----------



## manfredo (Nov 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That's a shame, one of the best plants I got was from Reserva Privada (Kosher Kush). I made F2s from them and they've all been very close to the first ones I had.


Me too...I had a couple great ones from there. I wonder if her PM could have had anything to do with the seeds not starting well. I had the same issue, thought it was the seeds, the breeder sent me new ones, but I still couldn't get anything to grow...seeds, clones, nada. When I did start new seeds again I did it in the upstairs master bathroom, far away from my grow area, til they got Regalia on them....which was as soon as they sprouted!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Me too...I had a couple great ones from there. I wonder if her PM could have had anything to do with the seeds not starting well. I had the same issue, thought it was the seeds, the breeder sent me new ones, but I still couldn't get anything to grow...seeds, clones, nada. When I did start new seeds again I did it in the upstairs master bathroom, far away from my grow area, til they got Regalia on them....which was as soon as they sprouted!


I started these seeds in the same room as the last batch. Everything was the same, I use the method that @Bareback gave me where they sit on perlite and water bed. Previous to the cole train I had almost 100% success rate with my seeds.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 23, 2020)

Here’s some black triangle trimmed yesterday, I love Bodhi’s hashplant crosses 
Blues sunshine as well


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Me too...I had a couple great ones from there. I wonder if her PM could have had anything to do with the seeds not starting well. I had the same issue, thought it was the seeds, the breeder sent me new ones, but I still couldn't get anything to grow...seeds, clones, nada. When I did start new seeds again I did it in the upstairs master bathroom, far away from my grow area, til they got Regalia on them....which was as soon as they sprouted!


something arrived for me in Burlington.  heading out to pick it up


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> something arrived for me in Burlington.  heading out to pick it up


I hear Burlington and my knee-jerk response is “Vermont”.

im betting this is not that Burlington.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I hear Burlington and my knee-jerk respond is “Vermont”.
> 
> im betting this is not that Burlington.


I thought that also, that would be a bit of a drive.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I keep hoping to find a strain that is similar to what I smoked back in the day, I get the feeling it's a futile search.


Just curious, what year/s were you smoking that bud you’re trying find again?
Mid to late 80’s in San jose we were scoring buddha thai and chocolate thai, if it wasn’t something grown local, or the brown during the droughts/summer.
I bet you are after a full on sativa bro.

My suggestion would be a haze. Prob not gonna be easy to grow indoors though


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Just curious, what year/s were you smoking that bud you’re trying find again?
> Mid to late 80’s in San jose we were scoring buddha thai and chocolate thai, if it wasn’t something grown local, or brown during the droughts/summer.
> I bet you are after a full on sativa bro.
> 
> My suggestion would be a haze. Prob not gonna be easy to grow indoors though


I would wager it was a landrace Sativa also. We had the standard Columbian Gold and some Oaxacan spears that were really nice. The home grown Sinsemillia we were smoking I have no clue about. It was the late 70's in So Cal. Smelling the bud would give you the munchies. I'm sure some of it came from the Green Triangle also. Edit: Had a friend that grew it down the street from me in a greenhouse in his back yard, plants were up to the top of the greenhouse and hanging over to the other side.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2020)

He was walking around with a 30 gallon trash bag full of bud so it wouldn't get ripped off...lol. He'd open the bag and pull out a bud to roll up.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Smelling the bud would give you the munchies.


The two grams of Lebanese blond i scored “in the day” ooh that smell!


Twoallbeefpattiesspecialsuacelettucecheese picklesallonasesameseedbun!! Bitchezz!


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The two grams of Lebanese blond i scored “in the day” ooh that smell!
> 
> 
> Twoallbeefpattiesspecialsuacelettucecheese picklesallonasesameseedbun!! Bitchezz!


I was not a fan of the blond, I ended up with an oz of black hash one time, heaven...


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 23, 2020)

BiggertheburgerthebettertheburgertheburgersarebetteratBurgerKing!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was not a fan of the blond, I ended up with an oz of black hash one time, heaven...


Maybe I was lucky. The smell and taste of it are cannabis grail for me. That’s a regret I have about our current strains; they just don’t seem to match the smell and taste of drugs from then.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> BiggertheburgerthebettertheburgertheburgersarebetteratBurgerKing!


Have it youuuuur way, have it your way


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Maybe I was lucky. The smell and taste of it are cannabis grail for me. That’s a regret I have about our current strains; they just don’t seem to match the smell and taste of drugs from then.


The blond I got was usually all dried out and crumbly, the black was like tar you could roll into a ball.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> The blond I got was usually all dried out and crumbly, the black was like tar you could roll into a ball.


I never sampled the blackish hashish.

But I must say of that sample of Lebanese: a good high, and a smell that left a mark.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2020)

Picked that up in North Hollywierd, go figure.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

Yeah old haze gets me going too.


----------



## lokie (Nov 23, 2020)

First hash I gazed upon looked a bit like this.








No name. Nothing special.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

lokie said:


> First hash I gazed upon looked a bit like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bendy straws man! Bendy straws.....


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Bendy straws man! Bendy straws.....


----------



## lokie (Nov 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4750193


I liked them.

They were crunchy.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

lokie said:


> I liked them.
> 
> They were crunchy.


Ghetto pop rocks


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ghetto pop rocks


Oh pop rocks are fun in bed too! LOL!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh pop rocks are fun in bed too! LOL!


My mind. It goes places. Bad places.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah old haze gets me going too.


I just popped some super silver haze. I’ve got nevils haze but I’ll keep that for outdoors


----------



## manfredo (Nov 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> something arrived for me in Burlington.   heading out to pick it up


An early present from Santa???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I hear Burlington and my knee-jerk response is “Vermont”.
> 
> im betting this is not that Burlington.


Burlington Ontario. I always thing Burlington Coat Factory when I hear that name.



manfredo said:


> An early present from Santa???


I do like presents. You're my hero, thank you!

Your concealing efforts were amazing. If I ever need help covering up a murder I'm giving you a call.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2020)

Daily dose of cuteness


----------



## manfredo (Nov 24, 2020)

OK, so I decided on ballasts...Thank you @Aeroknow ...the Galaxy DE Gen 2's seem great, I just wish they had an internal fan.

Bulbs though...Can't decide between Agrosun 750 watt DE or Gavita 750 DE's...about the same price. Anyone have any comments on the bulbs??

I also found these high intensity SE bulbs, I might get a few of to run in warmer temps when I want / need an air cooled hood. Heavily discounted as they are discontinued, but great reviews!









Par Pro® 1100 Watt Hyper Arc® HPS Lamp


Shop Agron's wholesale grow equipment catalog featuring over 10000 products including grow lights, ballasts, soil & grow media, hydroponic nutrients, pesticides, insecticides, propagation & cloning supplies, HVAC, dehumidifiers, and environmental controllers. Fastest shipping, lowest pricing...




agron.io


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> OK, so I decided on ballasts...Thank you @Aeroknow ...the Galaxy DE Gen 2's seem great, I just wish they had an internal fan.
> 
> Bulbs though...Can't decide between Agrosun 750 watt DE or Gavita 750 DE's...about the same price. Anyone have any comments on the bulbs??
> 
> ...


Only reason I haven’t hooked up friends with the gavita 750w bulbs is because the description says they’re only for their ballasts. Prob bullshit, but found the agrosun 750’s and my friends haven’t looked back. 
Straight killing it with them. 2+ lbs per 4x4 tray all day. Blows 1000w single endeds away all day.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Only reason I haven’t hooked up friends with the gavita 750w bulbs is because the description says they’re only for their ballasts. Prob bullshit, but found the agrosun 750’s and my friends haven’t looked back.
> Straight killing it with them. 2+ lbs per 4x4 tray all day. Blows 1000w single endeds away all day.


I believe it because my 600 watt DE's seem as powerful as 1000 watt singles...So I'm sure the 750's with a tuned ballast will kill it....Price is actually reasonable. I can buy 2 of the new Galaxy gen 2 ballasts and 2 agrosun 750 DE's delivered for $600...Just going to wait til Black Friday (3 more days) in case they have any great sales.

Then I need to replace my little aero setup...I was down there fucking with plugged nozzles at midnight last night.


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I believe it because my 600 watt DE's seem as powerful as 1000 watt singles...So I'm sure the 750's with a tuned ballast will kill it....Price is actually reasonable. I can buy 2 of the new Galaxy gen 2 ballasts and 2 agrosun 750 DE's delivered for $600...Just going to wait til Black Friday (3 more days) in case they have any great sales.
> 
> Then I need to replace my little aero setup...I was down there fucking with plugged nozzles at midnight last night.


Found the DE bulbs cheaper here than anywhere else: https://www.hydroplanets.com/agrosun-double-ended-high-pressure-sodium-hps-lamp-750w-400v.html


----------



## manfredo (Nov 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Found the DE bulbs cheaper here than anywhere else: https://www.hydroplanets.com/agrosun-double-ended-high-pressure-sodium-hps-lamp-750w-400v.html


I beat you by 40 cent per bulb, plus a free tee shirt...plus another 5% off the order.  They also have good price on the Galaxy ballasts....But I have never dealt with them before and not the most wonderful reviews.









Gavita Pro 6/750 Watt 400 Volt EL DE (12/Cs)


Request a Quote - Bulk Discounts for Large Grow Operations.




growgeneration.com


----------



## go go kid (Nov 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Bendy straws man! Bendy straws.....


bendy straws reminds me of the oils i used to score, allways by the straw, some sweet sweet smoke


----------



## manfredo (Nov 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Found the DE bulbs cheaper here than anywhere else: https://www.hydroplanets.com/agrosun-double-ended-high-pressure-sodium-hps-lamp-750w-400v.html


You might have something here though...They are about $10 cheaper on the ballasts I want, so I'll have to see what the total is with shipping, and see what Black Friday brings. Thanks, I never heard of them before and they didn't come up on any of my searches.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 24, 2020)

@tyler.durden Can you give me the thread again about flood & drain here...I think it was you & I can't find it. I started reading up on it and it seems pretty much perfect, except for the possibility of flooding more than your plants!! Seems like there shouldn't be too much cost to setting up a few tables. And really, by using pond liner material, you could make any size tables you want, it would seem.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Only reason I haven’t hooked up friends with the gavita 750w bulbs is because the description says they’re only for their ballasts. Prob bullshit, but found the agrosun 750’s and my friends haven’t looked back.
> Straight killing it with them. 2+ lbs per 4x4 tray all day. Blows 1000w single endeds away all day.


I’ve been looking at the 750w de’s for my 3x3m room. I went old school this last grow just used 6 600w hps magnetic ballast 
My question is do you think I need 6 750w for that space or would 4 1000w de’s be better for a 15 x 15ft space


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> @tyler.durden Can you give me the thread again about flood & drain here...I think it was you & I can't find it. I started reading up on it and it seems pretty much perfect, except for the possibility of flooding more than your plants!! Seems like there shouldn't be too much cost to setting up a few tables. And really, by using pond liner material, you could make any size tables you want, it would seem.








Get a Harvest Every 2 Weeks


This style of op is known as 'Sea of Green' or SoG. You can build this op in any scale you like, from a single mother and just one plant put in to the flowering area every two weeks up to as big as your needs require. The idea is to grow only the top cola of a naturally growing plant with...



www.rollitup.org






I've got thick pond liner covering my entire grow room floor. It has saved my ass a couple of times...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Get a Harvest Every 2 Weeks
> 
> 
> This style of op is known as 'Sea of Green' or SoG. You can build this op in any scale you like, from a single mother and just one plant put in to the flowering area every two weeks up to as big as your needs require. The idea is to grow only the top cola of a naturally growing plant with...
> ...


Yup


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 25, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve been looking at the 750w de’s for my 3x3m room. I went old school this last grow just used 6 600w hps magnetic ballast
> My question is do you think I need 6 750w for that space or would 4 1000w de’s be better for a 15 x 15ft space


From my experience, it depends on ceiling height. 
When I made the switch to 1000w DE fixtures, I instantly was blown away with the numbers I was getting. That was in my setups that had taller ceilings. I was having problems trying to get the yields I wanted from double ended fixtures in a few different rooms I had with 8’ ceilings though. Tried it all. Turning down the ballasts(on commercial fixture like the gavita)with the 1000w bulb over a smaller area. Totally supposed to work great. Yup lol.
Which led me to detaching the Phantom ballasts and running them remotely with a regular size hood and using the new 630w cmh bulbs. That’s when I ditched that grow pad and used those lights for veg at my main house up until the fire got them lol.
But well before the fire, i seen those 750w De bulbs and got me thinking. So since I was gonna drive down to my buddies house in Arizona and completely rebuild his 8’ ceiling rooms, might as well experiment on him. Was an awesome experiment. Have a few different friends rocking that setup, all of them have been growing for a long time and all of them are blown away.

So anyways, in smaller setups I like to light up about 25 sqft per 1000w DE, if I have the height, and around 16sqft with 750w DE. If in a larger room, and especially when lighting up the whole room which is the most ideal, the lights can be spaced just a little bit further apart.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 25, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve been looking at the 750w de’s for my 3x3m room. I went old school this last grow just used 6 600w hps magnetic ballast
> My question is do you think I need 6 750w for that space or would 4 1000w de’s be better for a 15 x 15ft space


I'm running six 600 watt HPS in an 8' x 12' room...well actually 2 of those are 600 watt DE's currently, so a 4' x 4' area for each light, and depending on temps I sometimes run 1000 watt SE bulbs.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 25, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I'm running six 600 watt HPS in an 8' x 12' room...well actually 2 of those are 600 watt DE's currently, so a 4' x 4' area for each light, and depending on temps I sometimes run 1000 watt SE bulbs.


I had a few red’s when I wrote that it’s a 10’ x 10’ area, my conversion from metre’s to feet wasn’t very accurate lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 25, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I had a few red’s when I wrote that it’s a 10’ x 10’ area, my conversion from metre’s to feet wasn’t very accurate lol


OK, good....My metric isn't great, but I originally thought 10' x 10' when you said 3x3 meters....and I been smoking some strong shit the past 2 days so my mind is still mushy. Yeah I'm looking forward to trying the 750 wat DE's, and getting some better ballasts. 

I just pulled a 6 pound turkey breast out of the freezer for tomorrow, which I know should have happened days ago. It's in the sink soaking in cold water. If I disappear, you'll know it was food poisoning, lol.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 25, 2020)

Not long left for the bs


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2020)

Chernobyl Slymer cut S1


----------



## dstroy (Nov 26, 2020)

Swampboysseeds Lemon royale day 38 12/12
Still figuring out the megacrop 2 part, I’m really far behind, like a whole cycle, should be wedding cake in here now, I was using the one part and they sent me a different one part that was all powder and it really fucked up the garden I had to clone pissed off moms and make new ones it was a nightmare, killed my whole micro biome so I had to recolonize my shit and if you have a fish tank you know that takes time. Anyway, this plant looks decent


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 28, 2020)

Stuffed my nutes up, a bit burnt!


Bit for later


----------



## manfredo (Nov 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Get a Harvest Every 2 Weeks
> 
> 
> This style of op is known as 'Sea of Green' or SoG. You can build this op in any scale you like, from a single mother and just one plant put in to the flowering area every two weeks up to as big as your needs require. The idea is to grow only the top cola of a naturally growing plant with...
> ...


Unfortunately all the pics have been deleted from this thread and it's a mighty dry read/confusing with measurements, etc. But I have bene doing research and looking at the pros and cons, as well as modular type with 3-5 gallon buckets or the table style with trays.

Seems like one big difference is you could grow larger plants with the bucket style, right on the floor. The trays seem easier, and I like that you can move the plants, turn them, etc....something I always do with my soil plants.

Is the idea with Al B Fucts grow a real short veg time? How long are you vegging for Tyler? What size & type pots?

Yeah the one thing that scares me is all that water...The pond liner on floor is almost a must!! And plastic trays are expensive....damned!!


----------



## KK26 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Which fans did you order?


Here's a pic of the new fans. I didn't get the black ones 'cause they went out of stock after I ordered. these are the same wattage. I have two more on the other side of the room.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Here's a pic of the new fans. I didn't get the black ones 'cause they went out of stock after I ordered. these are the same wattage. I have two more on the other side of the room.
> 
> View attachment 4756343


Awesome! Hope that isn't going to be a problem anymore.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Awesome! Hope that isn't going to be a problem anymore.


The little girls are dancing more than they did with the big 18" fan and @manfredo got me sorted regalia so my confidence is super high this time


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 3, 2020)

View of the grow room when I first open the door. There's another tray on the left, and a mom tent to the right, as well as a bud rack behind the door. It's crowded in there. So glad to have that lighting issue fixed and that I get a break from plant shit of a while -





Got 2 cloners going because I'm planting 8 new moms (the big ones in cups on the floor), and they won't be able to give enough cuts for a while, so I need to make enough clones to last about a month or so...


----------



## manfredo (Dec 3, 2020)

Awesome...Pictures definitely help put the puzzle all together...I just wish I knew someone that I could see their setup in person, but I'll wing it.

I got a reminder how fast things can go south in hydro tonight though. I went down to install my new ballasts, and my little nutriculture setup was looking all wilted...and had a DE bulb blaring on it. Pump was completely fried, no water going to them roots at all, so I killed the light, changed the pump, and fingers crossed...I have had nothing but issues with it this run...Pumps, nozzles...I'm done with it, after this run, if they even make it past tonight. And it's all Black Lime Bubba  Not to worry, I have some in trusty ol' soil too 

The Galaxy ballasts are beauties though...or maybe beasts is a better description. HUGE! My new bulbs aren't here yet so just running 600 watt DE's for now...they don't even get warm!

I'm soo beat...Another night til midnight in the grow room.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 3, 2020)

Look how much bigger these Galaxy ballasts are than my old 1,000  watt ballasts


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> they don't even get warm!


Because of the new ballasts?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Because of the new ballasts?


That's what I meant, but the new ballasts actually did get warm after a while...Only running them at 600 watts now as my new 750 watt bulbs are missing in action. But only warm, not hot.


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That's what I meant, but the new ballasts actually did get warm after a while...Only running them at 600 watts now as my new 750 watt bulbs are missing in action. But only warm, not hot.


I was wondering if the new ballasts changed the amount of heat the bulbs put out... I need more coffee.


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> View of the grow room when I first open the door. There's another tray on the left, and a mom tent to the right, as well as a bud rack behind the door. It's crowded in there. So glad to have that lighting issue fixed and that I get a break from plant shit of a while -
> 
> 
> View attachment 4759009
> ...


What kind of coverage do you get with the large hoods? I've been looking into some DE ones.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was wondering if the new ballasts changed the amount of heat the bulbs put out... I need more coffee.


Me too


----------



## manfredo (Dec 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Me too


No noticeable difference to the eye with the new ballasts over the old cheapo's....I also have a box fan pointed at each DE hood about 2' away so that keeps them pretty cool.

I just emailed GrowGeneration asking where my bulbs are...they said "shipped in 1-5 days" and it's been 7 and still not shipped!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> What kind of coverage do you get with the large hoods? I've been looking into some DE ones.


Great coverage, I love my Magnums. I've got a 600w in one for weeks 1-4 covering 2 trays (4'x3'), and a 1000w in the hood for weeks 4-8. The 1000w is a little overkill, as it could easily cover a 4'x4' space, but I get more yield and tighter nugs...


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Great coverage, I love my Magnums. I've got a 600w in one for weeks 1-4 covering 2 trays (4'x3'), and a 1000w in the hood for weeks 4-8. The 1000w is a little overkill, as it could easily cover a 4'x4' space, but I get more yield and tighter nugs...


Are yours single end? You veg for 8 weeks?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> No noticeable difference to the eye with the new ballasts over the old cheapo's....I also have a box fan pointed at each DE hood about 2' away so that keeps them pretty cool.
> 
> I just emailed GrowGeneration asking where my bulbs are...they said "shipped in 1-5 days" and it's been 7 and still not shipped!


This is December. In December my post office loses Lancaster. I had an item shipped from Las Vegas. It's usually 2-3 days max. It's been well over a week, sigh......


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Awesome...Pictures definitely help put the puzzle all together...I just wish I knew someone that I could see their setup in person, but I'll wing it.
> 
> I got a reminder how fast things can go south in hydro tonight though. I went down to install my new ballasts, and my little nutriculture setup was looking all wilted...and had a DE bulb blaring on it. Pump was completely fried, no water going to them roots at all, so I killed the light, changed the pump, and fingers crossed...I have had nothing but issues with it this run...Pumps, nozzles...I'm done with it, after this run, if they even make it past tonight. And it's all Black Lime Bubba  Not to worry, I have some in trusty ol' soil too
> 
> ...


Aero and dwc is fragile and risky, you really need to be on top of your shit or things can get fucked quickly. That's why I do F&D pots filled with an absorbent medium, it is pretty much fool proof and gives you the benefits of hydro with the reliability of soil...


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> No noticeable difference to the eye with the new ballasts over the old cheapo's....I also have a box fan pointed at each DE hood about 2' away so that keeps them pretty cool.
> 
> I just emailed GrowGeneration asking where my bulbs are...they said "shipped in 1-5 days" and it's been 7 and still not shipped!


I do a 4x4 area(tray) with a 750w DE bulb in a “regular” size hood type.
You don’t want to blow fans on them DE bulbs. Screws up the output. I always try to have fan action between lights and canopy, but not directly at the lights.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Are yours single end? You veg for 8 weeks?


Single end, I flower for 8 weeks, 0-2 week veg...


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 4, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Aero and dwc is fragile and risky, you really need to be on top of your shit or things can get fucked quickly. That's why I do F&D pots filled with an absorbent medium, it is pretty much fool proof and gives you the benefits of hydro with the reliability of soil...


I did Aero for years. Every other type of hydro also.





i’m a dirt farmer now lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I did Aero for years. Every other type of hydro also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why dirt over F&D tables? Just curious...


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 4, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Why dirt over F&D tables? Just curious...


As my setups have gotten bigger and bigger, the plant counts get crazy with hydro.
Plus kinda what you were talking about with problems, especially when you’re growing mediumless like aero, dwc etc.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Aero and dwc is fragile and risky, you really need to be on top of your shit or things can get fucked quickly. That's why I do F&D pots filled with an absorbent medium, it is pretty much fool proof and gives you the benefits of hydro with the reliability of soil...


Same with NFT, hence why I transitioned to coco dtw.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I do a 4x4 area(tray) with a 750w DE bulb in a “regular” size hood type.
> You don’t want to blow fans on them DE bulbs. Screws up the output. I always try to have fan action between lights and canopy, but not directly at the lights.


I wondered about that, and didn't even do it intentionally....Hmmmm gonna have to figure something else out. Thanks for the pointer!!


tyler.durden said:


> Aero and dwc is fragile and risky, you really need to be on top of your shit or things can get fucked quickly. That's why I do F&D pots filled with an absorbent medium, it is pretty much fool proof and gives you the *benefits of hydro with the reliability of soil*...


I'm liking this with the exception of one thing....the thought of my basement being flooded out!! And yeah I have always been worried about a pump shitting the bed and losing everything in aero...It almost happened last night and in a matter of a few hours with a failed pump I lost 2 out of 8 plants in aero...Now I'm kind of f***ed!



Aeroknow said:


> I did Aero for years. Every other type of hydro also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were doing flood tables too...But you were talking about friends maybe. I guess everything has it advantages and disadvantages. I been doing this indoors for just a handful of years now and have changed my strategy's and set-ups so many times my head spins. Started with tents and blurples and aero, and doing about the opposite now...except for been playing with the aero lately...but I'm so over aero now, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> As my setups have gotten bigger and bigger, the plant counts get crazy with hydro.
> Plus kinda what you were talking about with problems, especially when you’re growing mediumless like aero, dwc etc.


I keep flirting with dirt and then fear bugs. Coco dtw seems to be a sweet spot between hydro and dirt for me. However I still keep thinking about it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I'm liking this with the exception of one thing....the thought of my basement being flooded out!! And yeah I have always been worried about a pump shitting the bed and losing everything in aero...It almost happened last night and in a matter of a few hours with a failed pump I lost 2 out of 8 plants in aero...Now I'm kind of f***ed!


A flood can happen if a reservoir cracks, but that would apply to every version of hydro as they all utilize water reservoirs. Sorry for your loss


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 4, 2020)

I had a nft table....f&d table....dwc buckets. I'm back to dirt for less things to worry about. I keep throwing the f&d idea around since I still have the equipment....I did like it.


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2020)

About a pound.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I had a nft table....f&d table....dwc buckets. I'm back to dirt for less things to worry about. I keep throwing the f&d idea around since I still have the equipment....I did like it.


Dtw coco is my go to now so easy. Never any drama everything is a lot more constant


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 4, 2020)

Green Crack


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 8, 2020)

GMO x Chem 91 smells out of this world. First time trying it. I really gotta finish trimming this month lol. Baby got me busy.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> GMO x Chem 91 smells out of this world. First time trying it. I really gotta finish trimming this month lol. Baby got me busy.View attachment 4763708


I'm really looking forward to that smoke report. I have loved every seed I've planted of that one.


----------



## lokie (Dec 12, 2020)

We made Macadamia Nut cannabis cookies.



Weed and chocolate, is there such a thing as too much?

1 is more than enough for some and too much for others.

I ate one then decided to experiment by eating another.

Now I don't remember if I did eat the second one. 

I'm reluctant to eat another just in case I did eat the second and can not remember.

Nothing ventured nothing gained. 

Some say the third time is a charm.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 12, 2020)

lokie said:


> We made Macadamia Nut cannabis cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone is going to sleep well tonight....enjoy!! And they look delicious!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2020)

Took down some Strawberry Cheesecake Xmas Trees - 





Normally they are not so purple, it's the winter cold bringing out that pigment -














Cuttin' off the buds -




Trimming this table, about a quarter pound when dry -



14 more to cut down tomorrow, I'm already sick of it...


♫ Oh, xmas trees. Oh, xmas trees. How lovely is thy dankness ♫


I think I'll leave some out for Old St. Nick...


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2020)

Dragon Fruit, Panama Pupil, Mexican Bacon. About a pound.


----------



## Wastei (Dec 16, 2020)

StrawberryAKeil - Serious Seeds. Tomorrow she'll be two weeks old out of the tub.

Limey Underskirt. Lol Cheers!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Dragon Fruit, Panama Pupil, Mexican Bacon. About a pound.View attachment 4770031View attachment 4770032


Looking nice and healthy. I knew which one was the Panama Pupil before I even noticed the label, with the crinkly leaves. I have one about 3 weeks into flower and it smells really nice and is sugary AF, and also has really crinkly leaves.


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Looking nice and healthy. I knew which one was the Panama Pupil before I even noticed the label, with the crinkly leaves. I have one about 3 weeks into flower and it smells really nice and is sugary AF, and also has really crinkly leaves.


I have 4 cuts rooting right now in case I want to keep growing it. I set them in water for awhile after I cut them and the stems curled for some reason. They haven't even wilted at all, I think they will be fine.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 20, 2020)

Royal Gorilla and critical kush 


Blue Sunshine small one black triangle

Royal Gorilla flipped 2 days ago


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 26, 2020)

Royal Gorilla stretching out


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

@raratt 









TITS | Marijuana Strain Reviews


TITS, also known as “This Is The Shit,” is a sativa dominant hybrid strain (70% sativa/30% indica) created through crossing the classic Sour Diesel X OG Kush Breath strains. Best known for its ideal wake-and-bake high, TITS will get you up and moving on a day when you're feeling sluggish or slow ...




www.allbud.com





You can upgrade from buds&suds to


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 1, 2021)

First Daily Nugg post of 2021! Finally decided to start tumbling the kief outta pounds and pounds of frosty trim/popcorn bud. Some of these huge bags are like, 5 years old. Broke out the old tumbler - 





It's been tumbling for an hour, let's look inside, shall we?




What's this at the bottom?




GOLD!!!




♫ Trich heads, trich heads, sticky-icky trich heads. Scrape 'em up, yum. Scrape 'em up, yum ♫ 




This blonde shit is SO fire! These jars are filling up fast. I finna press some rosin, and press some hash pucks. Then sell 'em. Happy New Year, mofos..


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 2, 2021)

Royal Gorilla 

Blue Sunshine, Royal Gorilla, Black Triangle, Critical Kush


----------



## DanT88 (Jan 3, 2021)

Indacouch said:


> Hey guys and gals. I decided to start this thread for everyone to share their daily smoke sessions and goof off while stoned. Everyone is welcome to share their daily tokes. I wana see people's rolling abilities/art,glass,nuggs,oil etc etc etc.....basically whatever people are doing that day to enjoy their MJ even if it's just tending your garden.
> 
> Funny stories/memories while stoned are also welcome.
> 
> ...


I don't do much of that when I'm smoking. It's either walking or something else.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 3, 2021)

I've been waiting a long time for a tutorial on anal tattooing.

Happy New Year @Indacouch
.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Jan 7, 2021)

Dude has nice looking Albino White Widow bud.





__





White white widow mutant genetics on display






www.rollitup.org





Pic originally posted by @Darkoh69


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> Dude has nice looking Albino White Widow bud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gota apologise for the misleading title. This is not White Widow its actually an F1 clone off a Skunk #1 mother. Apparently her husband recently past away. The grief converted her to hermaphroditism & she subsequently developed this white streak. (Back story partially fabricated for dramatical effect)


----------



## lokie (Jan 7, 2021)

Darkoh69 said:


> I gota apologise for the misleading title. This is not White Widow its actually an F1 clone off a Skunk #1 mother. Apparently her husband recently past away. The grief converted her hermaphroditism & she subsequently developed this white streak. (Back story partially fabricated for dramatical effect)









And



Welcome to TnT!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4790840


I’ll tell yuh hwat 

that’s purdifried


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2021)

About a pound.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 24, 2021)

Royal Gorilla 


Critical Kush to the left


Blue Dream x SSDD

Black Triangle


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 29, 2021)

I had a nice relaxing time off of plant shit, but it starts again. Gotta cut down and trim this tray tonight and tomorrow - 






Lotsa strawberry cheesecake here, which is great as I am running really low on this strain -








She smells as good as she looks


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2021)

Man...she's fat


----------



## Wastei (Feb 2, 2021)

Hifi4G, StrawberryAK Misted!


----------



## lokie (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2021)

Panama Pupil, Mexican Bacon, and two Dragon fruit in the front. Hope the sativa's fill out a bit. First run using DE HPS bulb.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Panama Pupil, Mexican Bacon, and two Dragon fruit in the front. Hope the sativa's fill out a bit. First run using DE HPS bulb.View attachment 4820070View attachment 4820071View attachment 4820072View attachment 4820073View attachment 4820074


She's got legs


----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's got legs


I know, I'm not liking the stretch much. Hope the buds are good.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 8, 2021)

Long legs lead to a nice bush.


----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Long legs lead to a nice bush.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> I know, I'm not liking the stretch much. Hope the buds are good.


isn't that normal with sativa? I've only grown pure indica and indica dominant hybrids


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2021)

raratt said:


>


you're getting some mileage with that video.


----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you're getting some mileage with that video.


It's appropriate in many circumstances, I find it kinda funny anyway. First time I saw one on TV I was thinking, wait a minute what?.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2021)

I think I know what commercial you're referring to and as a straight guy I can say that it makes the imagination run wild!


----------



## Kushash (Feb 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> My son is looking into CBD for anxiety, I'd like to hear your results. He is looking for a sweeter phenotype, not fuel or skunk.


Took me a while to get back to you about the Cannatonic.

I love it. As a heavy smoker I'm surprised how nice the buzz is for a morning/daytime smoke. I originally grew it to see if it would help with my wife's back pain and it doesn't seem to help. I also have minor aches and pains and do not see it helping there. I would say yes to it being a good strain for anxiety. Smell is difficult to describe. I have a bad sense of smell. No fuel or skunk. More like a woody smell from a couple of them and my favorite one has a very mild sweet smell.

I have clones of the plants I grew last round about to go into 5 gallon pots. My soil mix that I've been re amending for 6 years ran into a low soil PH situation in early flower. IMO a low soil PH lockout problem destroys leaves fast compared to a deficiency. I wasn't paying much attention to them during covid and I looked one day and found a lot of damaged leaves. I was also experimenting with my watering daily routine during the flowering stage and watering daily did not go well during covid as there were a # of times I was letting them get to dry and I was loosing a large # of lower fan leaves from under watering. I feel good about the soil I just mixed and look forward to flowering them again and compare the results. Covid is no longer distracting me the way it did last year so it should be a good grow.


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think I know what commercial you're referring to and as a straight guy I can say that it makes the imagination run wild!


The possibilities are endless, a little orange hair dye and shaving out a pumpkin for Halloween? Some green dye and making a Christmas tree, or possibly a multicolored ornament? A heart for valentines day is a given.


----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2021)

One of my customers shared his 8x4 tent with two of my lights in.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 11, 2021)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4822801
> 
> One of my customers shared his 8x4 tent with two of my lights in.


Quality


----------



## Wastei (Feb 13, 2021)

Hifi 4G 30 days in, starting to smell like barbecue. Finally surpassed StrawberryAKeil in trichome production. Cheers!


----------



## Wastei (Feb 14, 2021)

The Aero girls. Flipped on the 10th. Initial preflower stretch then bending down/supercrop to even level and scrog nets in.

Haven't smoke the old Skunk since probably 2012(closest to the right). Got to take some clones of the old lady today. Keep chugging on, hope everybody has a nice Sunday wherever you guys at! Cheers!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2021)

Think they’re dead? Tomorrow will be two weeks since they’ve been cut and no sign of roots. I can’t win with clones lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think they’re dead? Tomorrow will be two weeks since they’ve been cut and no sign of roots. I can’t win with clones lol.
> 
> View attachment 4826054


What do you think is the issue?

I've had the best luck with just rapid rooter plugs in a tray.


----------



## Wastei (Feb 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think they’re dead? Tomorrow will be two weeks since they’ve been cut and no sign of roots. I can’t win with clones lol.
> 
> View attachment 4826054


They're a little sad looking. I've always used a few drops of bleach and bloom nutes in my DWC cloner. I think sterility and/or water temps is the problem. 

Do you run your pumps on 24/7? It's a LPA cloner right? Cheers!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What do you think is the issue?
> 
> I've had the best luck with just rapid rooter plugs in a tray.


I’m clueless. Maybe because I took them at one week into flower? I thought it was low humidity and put a dome on on Friday, but that made it worse.



Wastei said:


> They're a little sad looking. I've always used a few drops of bleach and bloom nutes in my DWC cloner. I think sterility and/or water temps is the problem.
> 
> Do you run your pumps on 24/7? It's a LPA cloner right? Cheers!


I have hydroguard in the res now, water temp ranges from 70 to 74. I’ve been thinking of moving to sterile and I have pool shock. I have it on 24 hours, it’s a turbokloner.

I figure I’ll chuck them in another week if I don’t see roots


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think they’re dead? Tomorrow will be two weeks since they’ve been cut and no sign of roots. I can’t win with clones lol.
> 
> View attachment 4826054


No they aren't dead and they can still throw roots I've gone a month easy to get roots on some plants. A couple tips, get rid of those lower fans and trim back the top. I usually leave the very top and 2 fans on mine and cut the leaves in 1/2.

Also make sure you use about twice the amount of KLN in your cloner.

Here are mine fresh out of the cloner a day or two ago. They will look like their sisters on the left soon


----------



## Wastei (Feb 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m clueless. Maybe because I took them at one week into flower? I thought it was low humidity and put a dome on on Friday, but that made it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a solid plan! If you don't have any luck with Pool Shock don't be afraid to use regular bleach. It's a little bit cleaner than Pool Shock.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No they aren't dead and they can still throw roots I've gone a month easy to get roots on some plants. A couple tips, get rid of those lower fans and trim back the top. I usually leave the very top and 2 fans on mine and cut the leaves in 1/2.
> 
> Also make sure you use about twice the amount of KLN in your cloner.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I’m leaving for the night in a few minutes but I’ll do this tomorrow. Do you think I should switch to chlorine at the same time? What is KLN?


----------



## Wastei (Feb 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Awesome! I’m leaving for the night in a few minutes but I’ll do this tomorrow. Do you think I should switch to chlorine at the same time? What is KLN?


It's a rooting solution with IBA-K and NAA. Plant growth regulators. They've received a lot of bad rep because of misuse on the illegal market.

There's a lot of different safe PGR's if used correctly. KLN is strictly for rooting clones. I would switch to chlorine. Here's a dilution calculator Chlorine dilution calculator


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 14, 2021)

Black Triangle lower nugs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2021)

Wastei said:


> It's a rooting solution with IBA-K and NAA. Plant growth regulators. They've received a lot of bad rep because of misuse on the illegal market.
> 
> There's a lot of different safe PGR's if used correctly. KLN is strictly for rooting clones. I would switch to chlorine. Here's a dilution calculator Chlorine dilution calculator


I trimmed them back yesterday afternoon and switched over to sterile. There still looking a little sad this morning lol. I also switched over to my fluorescent light thinking maybe the LED was too much. 



my grow cabinet looks a lot better than my clones.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I trimmed them back yesterday afternoon and switched over to sterile. There still looking a little sad this morning lol. I also switched over to my fluorescent light thinking maybe the LED was too much.
> 
> View attachment 4827815
> 
> ...


Cut a couple bottom branches from your flowering plants and add them to that cloner in case you lose those. Keep it a low light environment. I use a 2 lamp fluorescent a good foot above them. Clones root when they start running out of N (it's mobile) and feel the end approaching. When I trim my girls in week 2-3 of flower I'll leave the extras in a solo cup. They usually root faster than the ones taken from the plant and put directly in the cloner.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2021)

Wastei said:


> It's a rooting solution with IBA-K and NAA. Plant growth regulators. They've received a lot of bad rep because of misuse on the illegal market.
> 
> There's a lot of different safe PGR's if used correctly. KLN is strictly for rooting clones. I would switch to chlorine. Here's a dilution calculator Chlorine dilution calculator


I don’t think rooting hormones (NAA and IBA) are counted as PGRs. In any case they won’t persist once the clone is set to grow.

As far as chlorine goes, pool shock (calcium hypochlorite) is better than liquid bleach. Calcium is a nutrient. Sodium (the counterion in liquid bleach) is at best useless, and it’s possible that bleach, which contains extra sodium as the chloride, will cause “lockout” in sensitive plants with open wounds and no roots yet. Go with pool shock.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Cut a couple bottom branches from your flowering plants and add them to that cloner in case you lose those. Keep it a low light environment. I use a 2 lamp fluorescent a good foot above them. Clones root when they start running out of N (it's mobile) and feel the end approaching. When I trim my girls in week 2-3 of flower I'll leave the extras in a solo cup. They usually root faster than the ones taken from the plant and put directly in the cloner.


cool I'll take a bunch more cuts. I didn't know you could take clones at three weeks into flower, I thought two weeks was the cutoff. I had my led dialed back to 14 watts and I think that was still too much. The light I switched to is a two light 24" florescent. I'll see if I can raise it a bit higher, it's almost exactly the same width as the area for my clones.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> cool I'll take a bunch more cuts. I didn't know you could take clones at three weeks into flower, I thought two weeks was the cutoff. I had my led dialed back to 14 watts and I think that was still too much. The light I switched to is a two light 24" florescent. I'll see if I can raise it a bit higher, it's almost exactly the same width as the area for my clones.


Sounds like the same light I use for mine 2' HO. I keep them a good foot or more away.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds like the same light I use for mine 2' HO. I keep them a good foot or more away.


I can only get the transformer up as high as the blue lines so the lights themselves are about 8" off tops 

I'm going to have to get the hammer out. This will be fun, I think those cross pieces are holding it all together.


----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can only get the transformer up as high as the blue lines so the lights themselves are about 8" off tops
> 
> I'm going to have to get the hammer out. This will be fun, I think those cross pieces are holding it all together.
> 
> View attachment 4828137


Take the stuff out from under it and lower the shelf?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Take the stuff out from under it and lower the shelf?


That might be my only option, it's all floppy without the cross pieces holding it together.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can only get the transformer up as high as the blue lines so the lights themselves are about 8" off tops
> 
> I'm going to have to get the hammer out. This will be fun, I think those cross pieces are holding it all together.
> 
> View attachment 4828137


I'd try a fluorescent that far away. I think you'll be good.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 16, 2021)

@raratt & @curious2garden have great suggestions.
If the shelf is necessary for stability & you decide to remove it simply add a 1"x2" piece for furring both fore & aft sans the shelf.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd try a fluorescent that far away. I think you'll be good.


Cool I'll leave it as-is. The last pic I posted of the clones was under the fluorescent light. I was just worried that it was too close. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @raratt & @curious2garden have great suggestions.
> If the shelf is necessary for stability & you decide to remove it simply add a 1"x2" piece for furring both fore & aft sans the shelf.


Once these clones either live or die I'd like to redo that corner so it's a better location for cloning, maybe aluminium shelving or something like that. That wood is so old and bowed, nothing sits flat on it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

I took three more clones yesterday... they're very flowery.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I took three more clones yesterday... they're very flowery.
> 
> View attachment 4828825View attachment 4828826


2-3 weeks in I see. I'd pinch off the flower.

PS On the other clones check their stems. You can see if they've gone to mush, if the stems go to mush toss them or trim the stems back to healthy if you have enough length.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> 2-3 weeks in I see. I'd pinch off the flower.
> 
> PS On the other clones check their stems. You can see if they've gone to mush, if the stems go to mush toss them or trim the stems back to healthy if you have enough length.


Three weeks to the day. 

I pinched off the flowers. None of the other plants seem mushy and there's no odor. The leaves are crispy now.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Three weeks to the day.
> 
> I pinched off the flowers. None of the other plants seem mushy and there's no odor. The leaves are crispy now.


Well you have extras in the cloner now  hopefully they will get the hint and root.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Well you have extras in the cloner now  hopefully they will get the hint and root.


part of me is thinking I should probably hedge my bets and pick up a few more seeds. I always seem to struggle with things that seem so simple.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think they’re dead? Tomorrow will be two weeks since they’ve been cut and no sign of roots. I can’t win with clones lol.
> 
> View attachment 4826054


Looks like you have a little black spot or other fungus damage on those leaves. That can really mess with cloning results. I would dip/spray them with an anti-fungal before putting them in the cloner next time. You may want to hit 'em with it now. Cloning can be difficult to get right, but once you have it dialed in for your specific environment, you're golden. Keep at it, young lady.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Looks like you have a little black spot or other fungus damage on those leaves. That can really mess with cloning results. I would dip/spray them with an anti-fungal before putting them in the cloner next time. You may want to hit 'em with it now. Cloning can be difficult to get right, but once you have it dialed in for your specific environment, you're golden. Keep at it, young lady.


I sprayed them with regalia this morning. I completely forgot, @manfredo also suggested dipping clones. I think I want to just play around with clones that aren't in flower and see if I can figure this out. I also want a better area that isn't up so high that I need a ladder.


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I sprayed them with regalia this morning. I completely forgot, @manfredo also suggested dipping clones. I think I want to just play around with clones that aren't in flower and see if I can figure this out. I also want a better area that isn't up so high that I need a ladder.


Tough being vertically challenged eh?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Tough being vertically challenged eh?


lol it can be. That shelf is about four and a half feet tall and the cloner is probably 12" or so. I want to rip it all out and install an ikea shelving unit with adjustable shelves.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I took three more clones yesterday... they're very flowery.
> 
> View attachment 4828825View attachment 4828826


My cloner looks like that atm I only have 2 weeks left. I didn’t take clones when I should of and of course the buds are massive and smoke and taste awesome (accidentally snapped a bud off and quick dried it). You’ll just end up with some weird growth while it revegs for a couple of weeks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2021)

Does that look like hermi


----------



## lokie (Feb 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does that look like hermi
> 
> View attachment 4835256


That does look suspicious.











Learn How to Identify Cannabis Hermies, Pollen Sacs & Bananas


Learn the difference between male and female cannabis plants, and find out what to do with "hermies" (female plants showing male pollen sacs or bananas).




www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)

I was just looking at that site.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Feb 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4835263


How is your Chinese?

大麻在进入花期以后的性别非常容易分辨 









55 - 种植大麻的过程中分辨性别 | 大麻百科 全球最活跃的华人大麻平台


本页内容为王兰兰所著大麻种植入门书籍《从零单种》连载第55章《种植大麻的过程中分辨性别》。 喜欢的话，请收藏、点赞、并推荐给身边的朋友，也欢迎留言讨论。 非常感谢你的支持和认可！ 文章末尾有我们的联系方式，期待你加入我们的大家庭。




dama420.org


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)

lokie said:


> How is your Chinese?
> 
> 大麻在进入花期以后的性别非常容易分辨
> 
> ...


Ate the leftovers for days, I'm good for awhile.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2021)

lokie said:


> That does look suspicious.
> 
> View attachment 4835257
> 
> ...


the do look like bananas to me. Think I can just pick them off? I’ve only found three


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2021)

Four


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Four
> 
> View attachment 4835302


You've got a herm. Frankly I'd pluck off what I see and finish it. So you get a few seeds. Doesn't matter


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does that look like hermi
> 
> View attachment 4835256


That's way more than suspicious hon, certified cross dresser there.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's way more than suspicious hon, certified cross dresser there.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)

Now I'm paranoid, I'll have to look at my plants tomorrow.`


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You've got a herm. Frankly I'd pluck off what I see and finish it. So you get a few seeds. Doesn't matter


that’s what I figured. It’s nothing like that northern lights plant from my first grow, they were everywhere. Are the seeds from a hermi female?

I checked the cleaner and one of them have roots! One was mushy right up to the puck so I pulled it.

growing weed is a roller coaster ride


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that’s what I figured. It’s nothing like that northern lights plant from my first grow, they were everywhere. Are the seeds from a hermi female?
> 
> I checked the cleaner and one of them have roots! One was mushy right up to the puck so I pulled it.
> 
> View attachment 4835382growing weed is a roller coaster ride


Your experience would be the worst ad ever for the Turbocloner  "We guarantee you'll get at least one root"


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that’s what I figured. It’s nothing like that northern lights plant from my first grow, they were everywhere. Are the seeds from a hermi female?
> 
> I checked the cleaner and one of them have roots! One was mushy right up to the puck so I pulled it.
> 
> View attachment 4835382growing weed is a roller coaster ride


Yup the seeds from a hermie are female and grow em and smoke em. All of us have screened out seeds LOL!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Your experience would be the worst ad ever for the Turbocloner  "We guarantee you'll get at least one root"


ROFLMAO, but you spelled it wrong so they may never know. She'll dial it in. LOL Not all of us are skilled enough to slide down a staircase on our bum! This Wedding Cake is really nice. I may keep it


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Your experience would be the worst ad ever for the Turbocloner  "We guarantee you'll get at least one root"


Just because she doesn't feel the need to wait for them to turn legal drinking age before we move them to our substrate of choice doesn't mean something something, damn it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO, but you spelled it wrong so they may never know. She'll dial it in. LOL Not all of us are skilled enough to slide down a staircase on our bum! This Wedding Cake is really nice. I may keep it


I didn't spell it wrong, they did 


curious2garden said:


> Just because she doesn't feel the need to wait for them to turn legal drinking age before we move them to our substrate of choice doesn't mean something something, damn it.


Two responses to one post, I'm just that good...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Your experience would be the worst ad ever for the Turbocloner  "We guarantee you'll get at least one root"


Technically two roots... a good marketing exec could spin this into 50% more roots. 

I'm thrilled, I thought they were dead for sure. I'm 1/3 of the way there.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I didn't spell it wrong, they did
> 
> 
> Two responses to one post, I'm just that good...
> ...


I didn't know whether to love it or laugh at it. Thanks Tyler you make my day!


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2021)

Autoflowers grown under LM561C 3000K by a customer.


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2021)

__





HELP MY CANNABIS PLANT IS DYING


So I am about 1 and a half week into growing when my plant was growing very healthy, when in just over a week it bent over, I fixed this by berrying the stalk further under ground and moved the light closer and tied the to of the stalk to a stick. now I have noticed thinning of the bottom of the...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Technically two roots... a good marketing exec could spin this into 50% more roots.
> 
> I'm thrilled, I thought they were dead for sure. I'm 1/3 of the way there.


Here they are after getting their feet adjusted to coco. They shoot up past their miserable looks and the once golden clones turn green again. I still have a good 8-10 weeks before I'm ready for them on my flower table so I need them to go slow.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 28, 2021)

I worked on these six neglected re-veged gals yesterday. They went from 3G to 10g bags and got a five gallon bucket worth of lower trimming. And I put them under a metal halide for a extra treat


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Here they are after getting their feet adjusted to coco. They shoot up past their miserable looks and the once golden clones turn green again. I still have a good 8-10 weeks before I'm ready for them on my flower table so I need them to go slow.
> View attachment 4839641


should colour up in about 3 days with food and light


----------



## RastaDud (Feb 28, 2021)

Hey guys would like to share with a little bit of my new enterprise on growing. 

Secret Bathroom Garden Fortress

I was very surprised after managing to perfectly fit 33 of 2.5 litres pot

Will do 12/12 running from seed for the most of them...only taking a part 6 to veg for extra 6 weeks

Genetics are a mix of 15 pure Blue Dream; also 15 Blue Dream crossed with different pure Sativa landrace from Brazil; 2 Critical Kush from Barney's... and 1 Super Bud from GHS

Setup used: currently on 250W MH lumatek ballast...adding 400W HPS in 2 or 3 weeks till end of flower

Media is a very light mix of soil + coco fibre + perlite

It's growing super fast as Hydro but yet with the forgiveness of soil grown

I call it HydrOrganic


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2021)

RastaDud said:


> Hey guys would like to share with a little bit of my new enterprise on growing.
> 
> Secret Bathroom Garden Fortress
> 
> ...


Where do you plan to flower all those?


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2021)

RastaDud said:


> Hey guys would like to share with a little bit of my new enterprise on growing.
> 
> Secret Bathroom Garden Fortress
> 
> ...


You know you need to reduce the amount of time the lights are on to get them to flower right? I run 18/6 until I want them to bloom, then 12/12. Edit: I guess 12/12 works.


----------



## Wastei (Feb 28, 2021)

Hifi 4G structure like her dad and clusters like her mom (Wifi OG x Glueberry OG). 45 days in. Cheers!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Here they are after getting their feet adjusted to coco. They shoot up past their miserable looks and the once golden clones turn green again. I still have a good 8-10 weeks before I'm ready for them on my flower table so I need them to go slow.
> View attachment 4839641


How long ago were those cut? And are you still taking your clones in flower? 

Another one made a root over the weekend. That's two now lol. This is one of the clones that I took at three weeks flower. 




I think I cloned the wrong plant lol. The one on the left is making fat buds.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How long ago were those cut? And are you still taking your clones in flower?
> 
> Another one made a root over the weekend. That's two now lol. This is one of the clones that I took at three weeks flower.
> 
> ...


Yup still taking my clones in flower. I try for week 2, usually hit three and occasionally go a tad later. I'll check the date when I get upstairs later.

Also add water until it touches the base of your sprayer bars. Your pump is heating your water up too much. More water will act as a temp buffer. However I'd still add KLN





Dyna-Gro K-L-N Rooting Concentrate Kln-8 0.009-0.011-0.006, 8-Ounce: Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Find products from Dyna-Gro at low prices. Shop online for barbecues, mowers, garden tools, generators, snow blowers and more at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup still taking my clones in flower. I try for week 2, usually hit three and occasionally go a tad later. I'll check the date when I get upstairs later.
> 
> Also add water until it touches the base of your sprayer bars. Your pump is heating your water up too much. More water will act as a temp buffer. However I'd still add KLN
> 
> ...


So I have my water too low. I currently have it just cover the pump, a couple inches from the bottom of the sprayer bars. I couldn't find any KLN at any of my local stores so I ordered from Amazon. The March 11-23 delivery kinda sucks. When I get this do I stop using clone x? 

My PH meter went south on me. I'm not sure how long it's been bad. 

I went to calibrate it on Friday and it read 4.8 in the 4.0 solution. I hit the calibrate button and it said it was calibrating to 4.0 but went back to 4.8 once it was done the calibration. 

Brand new freshly calibrated meter reading 5.3



Old bad meter reading 6.6... I would have adjusted it down based on that reading.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So I have my water too low. I currently have it just cover the pump, a couple inches from the bottom of the sprayer bars. I couldn't find any KLN at any of my local stores so I ordered from Amazon. The March 11-23 delivery kinda sucks. When I get this do I stop using clone x?
> 
> My PH meter went south on me. I'm not sure how long it's been bad.
> 
> ...


Have you tried changing the batteries in that old/bad meter? I've had to do mine a couple times in the time I've had it. I only use chlorinated water and KLN in my cloner.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Have you tried changing the batteries in that old/bad meter? I've had to do mine a couple times in the time I've had it. I only use chlorinated water and KLN in my cloner.


I tried replacing the batteries, it didn't make much of a difference. When I swished it around it the water It swings wildly all over the place before it settles. The new one doesn't do that.

I'm kinda kicking myself in the ass. I bought that fancy apera bluetooth logging meter and two weeks ago the probe started giving me errors. The only replacement I could find was in the US and cost $130 US plus shipping/duties so I bought a bluelab pen for $120 CAD delivered. Two weeks later my PH pen goes, another $120. I could have bought the combo kit and saved $70 if they died at the same time. 






Bluelab BLU8000 BLU8000 Growers Toolbox, Plastic : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Find products from bluelab at low prices. Shop online for barbecues, mowers, garden tools, generators, snow blowers and more at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca





I've been using chlorinated water since I took the second set of clones.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I tried replacing the batteries, it didn't make much of a difference. When I swished it around it the water It swings wildly all over the place before it settles. The new one doesn't do that.
> 
> I'm kinda kicking myself in the ass. I bought that fancy apera bluetooth logging meter and two weeks ago the probe started giving me errors. The only replacement I could find was in the US and cost $130 US plus shipping/duties so I bought a bluelab pen for $120 CAD delivered. Two weeks later my PH pen goes, another $120. I could have bought the combo kit and saved $70 if they died at the same time.
> 
> ...


I thought you would have tried changing out batteries but it wouldn't be the first time my stoned mind overlooked something LOL so I asked.

Ouch I'm sorry about the logging meter. Then the multiple failure. That would really hurt. I love my Bluelab pen. I hope yours lasts longer this time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I thought you would have tried changing out batteries but it wouldn't be the first time my stoned mind overlooked something LOL so I asked.
> 
> Ouch I'm sorry about the logging meter. Then the multiple failure. That would really hurt. I love my Bluelab pen. I hope yours lasts longer this time


You gotta ask.  I bought the first bluelabs combo kit in Dec 2018. The ppm pen started acting weird last June. When I was looking at troubleshooting docs for the PH pen they said the it's good for about 18 months of daily use then it should be replaced.


----------



## Wastei (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I tried replacing the batteries, it didn't make much of a difference. When I swished it around it the water It swings wildly all over the place before it settles. The new one doesn't do that.
> 
> I'm kinda kicking myself in the ass. I bought that fancy apera bluetooth logging meter and two weeks ago the probe started giving me errors. The only replacement I could find was in the US and cost $130 US plus shipping/duties so I bought a bluelab pen for $120 CAD delivered. Two weeks later my PH pen goes, another $120. I could have bought the combo kit and saved $70 if they died at the same time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've had really bad luck with the pH pens. Do you use storage solution(KCl)?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You gotta ask.  I bought the first bluelabs combo kit in Dec 2018. The ppm pen started acting weird last June. When I was looking at troubleshooting docs for the PH pen they said the it's good for about 18 months of daily use then it should be replaced.


DAMN!! That's harsh I've had mine 6 years now and to echo Wastei I use the KCl storage solution and when I don't have it right at hand I make sure I've rinsed the probe and the felt pad is moistened.


----------



## Wastei (Mar 1, 2021)

Hifi 4G (Wifi OG x Glueberry OG)

StrawberryAKeil (AK47 x Bubblegum)

New school meets Old school. Cheers!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

Wastei said:


> Sounds like you've had really bad luck with the pH pens. Do you use storage solution(KCl)?





curious2garden said:


> DAMN!! That's harsh I've had mine 6 years now and to echo Wastei I use the KCl storage solution and when I don't have it right at hand I make sure I've rinsed the probe and the felt pad is moistened.


I probably don't take care of it very well. I usually add a squirt of the solution onto the pad once a month when I do a calibration and I always make sure the cap is on. It wasn't used from June 2020 until a couple weeks ago, I did give it a soak in kci solution for 24 hours and calibrated before using it again.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I probably don't take care of it very well. I usually add a squirt of the solution onto the pad once a month when I do a calibration and I always make sure the cap is on. It wasn't used from June 2020 until a couple weeks ago, I did give it a soak in kci solution for 24 hours and calibrated before using it again.


If the bulb dries out you lose the meter. If you get an Oakton you can replace the bulbs. But they are almost as expensive as the entire Bluelab meter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If the bulb dries out you lose the meter. If you get an Oakton you can replace the bulbs. But they are almost as expensive as the entire Bluelab meter.


That's probably what happened. 

Apera is the same way. I wish I checked the price of replacement probes before I bought it. $87 US shipping to Canada lol.


----------



## Wastei (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I probably don't take care of it very well. I usually add a squirt of the solution onto the pad once a month when I do a calibration and I always make sure the cap is on. It wasn't used from June 2020 until a couple weeks ago, I did give it a soak in kci solution for 24 hours and calibrated before using it again.


You haven't broken enough yet to become meticulous about it. Lol! I don't know how many pH pens I've gone through the years. Cheers!


----------



## GloryB (Mar 1, 2021)

Got some Lemon tree bud. Im so high. wake and bake has turned into all day buzzzzz.


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 8, 2021)

I like cats and tomatoes.


----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> I like cats and tomatoes.


About time you got your ass back here. I've been slaving over keeping your thread alive. Now get back to work!

PS How are you, mama and the boys? I assume Chunker shot up and is now tall.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2021)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4848232


Are these your pictures? If so what equipment are you using to take them? They are gorgeous.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Are these your pictures? If so what equipment are you using to take them? They are gorgeous.


Amazing photos...Both are art!!


----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Are these your pictures? If so what equipment are you using to take them? They are gorgeous.


Oh god no, I;d never stop taking pics with gear like that. But I have a fine eye for the visually appealing.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> About time you got your ass back here. I've slaving over keeping your thread alive. Now get back to work!
> 
> PS How are you, mama and the boys? I assume Chunker shot up and is now tall.


We are all doing good. Covid slowed the tattoo game down alot. Honestly made me stop and think some. I love tattooing and ill continue to do it, but me and Momma are finally making the move to Fuck Farms for good. Im going to focus on the farm and work for myself again full time. I finally got the shop all done and the house. Ive been working as a mechanic on farm equipment for my families ranch as well as others in the area. So I'll continue that when I move. The plan is to get settled and start my own tattoo shop eventually. I still tattoo my clients that I'm doing full back pieces on or sleeves etc etc. The boys are both getting big. Little Inda is a know it all, tall,skinny,and handsome. Hes very very smart and has a heart of gold. Which kinda makes me think he's the mail man's child, but a keeper for sure. Your youngest grandson AKA Chunker AKA KIKI, has absolutely zero fucks to give. He is built like a tank and is as strong as an Ox. Still haven't ever cut his hair, so he's got long locks with those blue eyes. He doesn't cry when he gets hurt, he just proceeds to beat the shit out of whatever inanimate object hurt him. He has decided pooping in the toilet is for idiots. Yet he also refuses to wear diapers. So he wears regular underwear until he has to poop, then he throws on a pull up and disappears for 10 minutes to poop. Loves to pee off the porch and doesn't mind peeing in the toilet......or the bathtub for that matter. Ive actually had to stop cursing completely because Kiki has picked up quite the vocabulary hanging in the garage with dad and his uncles. Im hoping by kindergarten he remembers less cuss words than me. He hasn't beat his older brothers ass and called him a Ma Kucka in a few weeks, so we're making progress. Definitely my kid for sure lol. Ive got lots of pictures of them to send you. I lost access to my old email so I gotta get you my new one. I was banned from social media and youtube for supposedly stocking a tiktok martial artist. Then supposedly I found his sons youtube and shared what a turd his dad was.......allegedly. I obviously have been wronged and do not remember any of these accusations. Its just Ludacris behavior towards me.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2021)

ANC said:


> Oh god no, I;d never stop taking pics with gear like that. *But I have a fine eye for the visually appealing*.


You really do! I've enjoyed many of the images you've shared.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You really do! I've enjoyed many of the images you've shared.


Both those pics look like places in books I would want to read. Thanks @ANC


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> We are all doing good. Covid slowed the tattoo game down alot. Honestly made me stop and think some. I love tattooing and ill continue to do it, but me and Momma are finally making the move to Fuck Farms for good. Im going to focus on the farm and work for myself again full time. I finally got the shop all done and the house. Ive been working as a mechanic on farm equipment for my families ranch as well as others in the area. So I'll continue that when I move. The plan is to get settled and start my own tattoo shop eventually. I still tattoo my clients that I'm doing full back pieces on or sleeves etc etc. The boys are both getting big. Little Inda is a know it all, tall,skinny,and handsome. Hes very very smart and has a heart of gold. Which kinda makes me think he's the mail man's child, but a keeper for sure. Your youngest grandson AKA Chunker AKA KIKI, has absolutely zero fucks to give. He is built like a tank and is as strong as an Ox. Still haven't ever cut his hair, so he's got long locks with those blue eyes. He doesn't cry when he gets hurt, he just proceeds to beat the shit out of whatever inanimate object hurt him. He has decided pooping in the toilet is for idiots. Yet he also refuses to wear diapers. So he wears regular underwear until he has to poop, then he throws on a pull up and disappears for 10 minutes to poop. Loves to pee off the porch and doesn't mind peeing in the toilet......or the bathtub for that matter. Ive actually had to stop cursing completely because Kiki has picked up quite the vocabulary hanging in the garage with dad and his uncles. Im hoping by kindergarten he remembers less cuss words than me. He hasn't beat his older brothers ass and called him a Ma Kucka in a few weeks, so we're making progress. Definitely my kid for sure lol. Ive got lots of pictures of them to send you. I lost access to my old email so I gotta get you my new one. I was banned from social media and youtube for supposedly stocking a tiktok martial artist. Then supposedly I found his sons youtube and shared what a turd his dad was.......allegedly. I obviously have been wronged and do not remember any of these accusations. Its just Ludacris behavior towards me.


No ban is ironclad, always ways of getting around them and backdooring. Yep, double entendre intended


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No ban is ironclad, always ways of getting around them and backdooring. Yep, double entendre intended


How the hell are you SM?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> How the hell are you SM?


Pretty good, despised by all as usual so that's a good thing, haven't lost my touch.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2021)

Oh yeah, I get to alienate the county health today when I get my covid vax, grumpy old man pales in comparison


----------



## Wastei (Mar 9, 2021)

The lean is on. 58 days in. We'll see how long she wants to go. Seems to be a 10 week strain 70 days + 10 days, or 80 days from flip.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Pretty good, despised by all as usual so that's a good thing, haven't lost my touch.


Lol, just how we like it. Glad to hear all is well with you.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 10, 2021)

My 4 year old loves to play Halo5 warzone firefight. Not sure if that will mean anything to any of you. I never played video games much when I was a kid. My boys like to fool with them. Anyways, the game is basically a team of people from the internet fighting against aliens. My 4 year old gets extremely upset when teammates kill him, extremely. He doesn't cry, he proceeds to scream at the TV. Keep in mind I have to help him do certain things in the game. So this morning I was actually on here posting and reading stuff. I kept hearing KIKI say Damn It!!!!! NO!!!! Your kidding me. Along with his normal grunts and hissing noises. To me all was normal. Well the little shit finally figured out how to get vehicles and kill his teammates. lmfao. He started saying dad......daaaaad......daddy ×62 and when I said what bubba, he said, Dares Sumpsin wong wiff me game Dada. ........lol, all I see is a red screen with the words, The Ban Hammer has struck. Lol... I was actually responding to Bobby Schmeckle when it happen. Lol. 


Proud papa moment over hear. Hes getting ice cream for breakfast.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 11, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> We are all doing good. Covid slowed the tattoo game down alot. Honestly made me stop and think some. I love tattooing and ill continue to do it, but me and Momma are finally making the move to Fuck Farms for good. Im going to focus on the farm and work for myself again full time. I finally got the shop all done and the house. Ive been working as a mechanic on farm equipment for my families ranch as well as others in the area. So I'll continue that when I move. The plan is to get settled and start my own tattoo shop eventually. I still tattoo my clients that I'm doing full back pieces on or sleeves etc etc. The boys are both getting big. Little Inda is a know it all, tall,skinny,and handsome. Hes very very smart and has a heart of gold. Which kinda makes me think he's the mail man's child, but a keeper for sure. Your youngest grandson AKA Chunker AKA KIKI, has absolutely zero fucks to give. He is built like a tank and is as strong as an Ox. Still haven't ever cut his hair, so he's got long locks with those blue eyes. He doesn't cry when he gets hurt, he just proceeds to beat the shit out of whatever inanimate object hurt him. He has decided pooping in the toilet is for idiots. Yet he also refuses to wear diapers. So he wears regular underwear until he has to poop, then he throws on a pull up and disappears for 10 minutes to poop. Loves to pee off the porch and doesn't mind peeing in the toilet......or the bathtub for that matter. Ive actually had to stop cursing completely because Kiki has picked up quite the vocabulary hanging in the garage with dad and his uncles. Im hoping by kindergarten he remembers less cuss words than me. He hasn't beat his older brothers ass and called him a Ma Kucka in a few weeks, so we're making progress. Definitely my kid for sure lol. Ive got lots of pictures of them to send you. I lost access to my old email so I gotta get you my new one. I was banned from social media and youtube for supposedly stocking a tiktok martial artist. Then supposedly I found his sons youtube and shared what a turd his dad was.......allegedly. I obviously have been wronged and do not remember any of these accusations. Its just Ludacris behavior towards me.


Welcome back bro. Good to see ya and hear things are good. Definitely been a bumpy ride. When you were describing chunker, sounded very familiar. My 3yr old grandson. Built like a tank. Long never cut locks and blue eyes. Lol

No fucks given


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 11, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Welcome back bro. Good to see ya and hear things are good. Definitely been a bumpy ride. When you were describing chunker, sounded very familiar. My 3yr old grandson. Built like a tank. Long never cut locks and blue eyes. Lol
> 
> No fucks given
> View attachment 4850506


Hella yeah dude. If you don't have bumps then you know you ain't having any fun. Chunker is already 4 dude, time flies. Love little dudes hair. Mine was almost to the middle of my back. I trimmed alot off recently because of the summer coming and all the work I'm getting ready to tackle. Also because I use heavy machinery on the ranch. Came across some photos of Russians trying to operate industrial Lathes with loose clothing. Holy meat curtains. I cut mine the next morning. Plus I'd get stuck everytime id flip myself upside down to maserbate on my inversion table. My long hair would tangle on the frame.First few times getting rescued was erotic and cool, but just like anything else....gets old having your wife and mother in law walk in to save you while your hanging upside down naked. Anywho.


Always nice to talk with you bubba. 


Keep this between us. Love you dog


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Hella yeah dude. If you don't have bumps then you know you ain't having any fun. Chunker is already 4 dude, time flies. Love little dudes hair. Mine was almost to the middle of my back. I trimmed alot off recently because of the summer coming and all the work I'm getting ready to tackle. Also because I use heavy machinery on the ranch. Came across some photos of Russians trying to operate industrial Lathes with loose clothing. Holy meat curtains. I cut mine the next morning. Plus I'd get stuck everytime id flip myself upside down to maserbate on my inversion table. My long hair would tangle on the frame.First few times getting rescued was erotic and cool, but just like anything else....gets old having your wife and mother in law walk in to save you while your hanging upside down naked. Anywho.
> 
> 
> Always nice to talk with you bubba.
> ...


You beat it on the inversion table?

Mine's been used, but never solo......hope you wear goggles.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You beat it on the inversion table?
> 
> Mine's been used, but never solo......hope you wear goggles.


Between just us. Id lose my erection and immediately start freaking out and screaming as soon as I'd swing upside down.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Between just us. Id lose my erection and immediately start freaking out and screaming as soon as I'd swing upside down.


Get over it....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Between just us. Id lose my erection and immediately start freaking out and screaming as soon as I'd swing upside down.


Well that’s a cumdown.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Get over it....


You sound like my wife when she would find and rescue me.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Well that’s a cumdown.


Got his comeuppance.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 11, 2021)

Lets all pic on the large tattooed man who gets scared trying to masterbate on his wife's inversion table. Like its some abnormal behavior im doing.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 11, 2021)

@DarkWeb 

I told you to keep it between us. Obviously some trust issues in our future exchanges. Didnt have to tell the whole world.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> @DarkWeb
> 
> I told you to keep it between us. Obviously some trust issues in our future exchanges. Didnt have to tell the whole world.


@Bobby schmeckle is this the guy you lent my chaps to?


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Bobby schmeckle is this the guy you lent my chaps to?



I've never heard of him. 

I do however recommend the 3d spicy ranch Doritos. The blue bag had me thinking just ranch. The burning had me thinking Clamidia. They are quite spicy and delicious.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 11, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Lets all pic on the large tattooed man who gets scared trying to masterbate on his wife's inversion table. Like its some abnormal behavior im doing.


I’m going out on a limb here and I’m saying this is totally normal behavior, if more than one person is doing it.... it is normal..... just saying.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Bobby schmeckle is this the guy you lent my chaps to?


Yes it is. His hairy, tattooed buttcheeks glistened in the desert sun like like a rainbow trout on a hot tin roof.

all was well in the west. The children and womenfolk rustled the carrots and herded the soy cubes while organically sourced kombucha flowed through hills like the mighty Colorado river.

but then there was trouble. Cum bandits. Encroaching on our covered wagons. Mean, men; without morals or conscience; fear or mercy. They were ravenous for one thing, and one thing only: Cum. @Indacouch2.0 and I were outnumbered and outgunned. Their lumbering silhouettes appeared in the strawberry desert sunset.

the only weapons we had were a couple of 36” dildos. One black. One white. We were gonna have to fuck our way out of this mess. There was only one thing for certain; these boys were not getting our mason jars full of cum.
TO BE CONTINUED...

tune in for tomorrow’s installment of BOBBY Z and the INDACOUCH BANDIT.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> I've never heard of him.


Ever..ever?


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 11, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Yes it is. His hairy, tattooed buttcheeks glistened in the desert sun like like a rainbow trout on a hot tin roof.
> 
> all was well in the west. The children and womenfolk rustled the carrots and herded the soy cubes while organically sourced kombucha flowed through hills like the mighty Colorado river.
> 
> ...


I mean I hate to brag ...... butt its true


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever..ever?



Doesn't really ring a bell. 


((Holds fingers tightly crossed behind back))


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

Dragon Fruit, Panama Pupil.
My closet veg room with clones from the flowering ones. Using my custom LED T8 kluge.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 20, 2021)

To busy to trim lately and I’ve had plants hanging there for a while so I brought trimmer. Does a good job but it takes more off then needed, if you don’t keep an eye on it. Well good enough for my end of town. I can dry trim a pound in 30 mins after getting used to it


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2021)

*Ed Rosenthal*


This is probably one of the best captures of a Fungus Gnat I have ever seen - congratulations @picture_fotographie
This fungus gnat has been caught by trichomes, holding a trichome gland, dusted by pollen (see wings) and is and has been laying eggs. Busy Lady!
.
What are FUNGUS GNATS
Fungus gnats are common indoors. They are found outdoors in moist warm areas.
.
What does the pest look like?
Fungus gnats are flies about 3-4 mm in size and dark grayish black.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> To busy to trim lately and I’ve had plants hanging there for a while so I brought trimmer. Does a good job but it takes more off then needed, if you don’t keep an eye on it. Well good enough for my end of town. I can dry trim a pound in 30 mins after getting used to it
> View attachment 4858789View attachment 4858790


That sounds mighty good to me about now...Do you have a link for it? It looks well built.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That sounds mighty good to me about now...Do you have a link for it? It looks well built.


http://www.harvemax.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=72_132 it was $650 au


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> http://www.harvemax.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=72_132 it was $650 au


Not bad...It would actually pay for itself in time savings pretty damned quick! But it does beat em up a bit!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Not bad...It would actually pay for itself in time savings pretty damned quick! But it does beat em up a bit!!


It does beat em up a bit but I turn my waste into oil so I don’t mind if a bit of bud gets in. I also try and throw the same size buds in saves having to stop it as much to pull the small shit out. I reckon I lose about 10g a pound to it vs hand trim but It’s so worth it lol. What takes a week I can do in a day now


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> It does beat em up a bit but I turn my waste into oil so I don’t mind if a bit of bud gets in. I also try and throw the same size buds in saves having to stop it as much to pull the small shit out. I reckon I lose about 10g a pound to it vs hand trim but It’s so worth it lol. What takes a week I can do in a day now


That's exactly what I was thinking...We use that trim for other goodies so not wasted! I just watched a Youtube video and the guy had a, what looked like a home made fan leaf remover machine, then he threw them into your machine...with fresh bud.


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2021)

I finally got rid of 2 of the 3 pounds of backed up weed, which is great. But I still have, you guessed it, about a pound left and that's before the 11oz or so off this next harvest. Latest tray coming down in two days - 



C99s are FAT -



More Cinderella -



A Strawberry Cheesecake, I wish there was more of this in this tray. But the thing about a perpetual grow is the next tray is only 2 weeks away -


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2021)

*Virginia: Governor Approves Expedited July 1 Enactment Date for Adult-Use Marijuana Legalization*

The Govener recommended that provisions in the legislation legalizing the personal possession and personal cultivation of cannabis by adults take effect on July 1, 2021 rather than on January 1, 2024 — the enactment date initially approved by lawmakers.

Should the legislature vote to approve the amendment, those ages 21 and older would be permitted to possess up to one ounce of marijuana and to cultivate up to four cannabis plants per household without penalty later this year. The legislature is set to reconvene on April 7 to accept or reject the proposed amendments.









Virginia Governor Approves July 1 Legalization Date


Legislature votes on proposed amendments April 7




norml.org


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Apr 6, 2021)

Is climbing a fence and trying to take a shit into a McDonald's cup a real tik tok thing?

I havent seen any one climbing any fences in years. Last time I evaded my friend Leo I didnt even climbing a fence. I simply laid in a giant pile of walnut tree brush, back in my gorilla days. 

Anywho, I think my neighbor is lying. I think I'll just straddle the cup and let my highly accurate balloon knot fire a intestine loogey into said cup.

I think the fence climbing part is just some kind of sick joke/fetish my neighbor has.



If I still took opioid medication, I could shit into a 2 liter bottle. K, I'm off to make a tik tok vid.............see what all the hype is about.


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2021)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4867233


Wow! That is so beautiful. It looks like it is an underwater landscape. How did you do that?


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2021)

dropped the lights on them twice


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2021)

bout a week an a half back


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 7, 2021)

Meltdown...last few days


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 7, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4873216
> Meltdown...last few days


Fucking Fat, Frosty and Fantastic! Do you use CO2?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Fucking Fat, Frosty and Fantastic! Do you use CO2?


You calling him a plant?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 8, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Fucking Fat, Frosty and Fantastic! Do you use CO2?


Thank you, no CO2,
just ocean air, tap water & let em' go


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2021)

CO2 1 month


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Apr 9, 2021)

@tyler.durden 

So your not joining me to fight naked on top of my local police station, are you?

They just noticed me sooooooooooo........ im probably in trouble.
























Nevermind, I'm good. I found a reusable mask on the train tracks on my walk over. I'll just wait for your answer before I climb down. FYI,,,,, I am allergic to tear gas. They've only hit me twice so far with rubber bullets. Dont wanna rush an opponent, but if you could hurry that'd be real nice. If you do arrive and you cannot find me, knock on the HVAC unit 3 times. Im going to climb down into evidence while I wait for you. 

-Inda


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Apr 10, 2021)

Picking my species of tomatoes plants. Finally got all my beans situated. Lots to chose from and all of em delicious. I just gotta wet my ass with fresh well water and drop from a 3ft step ladder onto the seed selection. Whatever seeds stick to my ass is what I go with. I use to try to read up on em and remember which ones I liked, but this method is far superior. OG clones from down south are on the way as well. I love tomatoes. 


I just hope I can grow as good as the rest of you. Ive actually been told by .....

((Gets distracted by a moth))


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> @tyler.durden
> 
> So your not joining me to fight naked on top of my local police station, are you?
> 
> ...


Pro tip, don't leave evidence in evidence! Unless it's someone else's evidence.


----------



## Wastei (Apr 11, 2021)

Back from the turtles lair! This is Mad Kush bx x Durban Poison (probably). Old cross from a couple of years back, great producer. 3 weeks veg and she'll fill a 4x4 all by herself. Cheers!


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2021)

Never heard of anyone doing this. How will this affect growth of the seedling?












I tied my leggy seedling in a knot


I read about this last year but now I can’t find anything about it. Has anyone ever tried this? I did it to a leggy seedling that fell over and I thought was damping off. Now it’s clearly permanent and she’s doing great. I’m kinda excited to grow a “crazy straw” plant.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 23, 2021)

lokie said:


> Never heard of anyone doing this. How will this affect growth of the seedling?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The concept isn't uncommon, never seen it with cannabis but the principle is valid:








Tree shaping - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




I have a potted olive that is 2 tree stems spiraled around each other. It's about 6-7 yrs old 2.5 ft tall. Remind me and I'll give you a pic of it tmo.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm sorry if this has been mentioned before but I just saw this thread and noticed that 43.4% of you smoke weed and then yell at strangers while naked.

I agree and also like to do that. See my sig


----------



## go go kid (Apr 23, 2021)

its the only way to smoke lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The concept isn't uncommon, never seen it with cannabis but the principle is valid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaFreak (Apr 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> Never heard of anyone doing this. How will this affect growth of the seedling?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carradine training, everybody's heard of that. Probably Thai landrace.


----------



## lokie (Apr 24, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Carradine training, everybody's heard of that. Probably Thai landrace.


Carradine training? that's some tough shit grasshopper.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been mentioned before but I just saw this thread and noticed that *43.4% of you smoke weed and then yell at strangers while naked.*
> 
> I agree and also like to do that. See my sig


That's why many of us are in TnT, accommodation for photophobia, thermal fragility, socially anxious et al, while allowing us to smoke weed and yell at strangers while naked from a safe environment.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's why many of us are in TnT, accommodation for photophobia, thermal fragility, socially anxious et al, while allowing us to smoke weed and yell at strangers while naked from a safe environment.


and some are armed to the teeth


----------



## lokie (Apr 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> and some are armed to the teeth


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2021)

@lokie Here are those olive pics

 I mentioned from last night


----------



## lokie (Apr 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @lokie Here are those olive pics
> 
> View attachment 4886594View attachment 4886595 I mentioned from last night


I like this type of display for indoor decorations.

We used to have a Braided Ficus Tree. Similar to this one.



Sad to say as much as I liked that tree I don't remember whatever became of it. My guess it was a casualty of Divorce.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 24, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4885943View attachment 4885944View attachment 4885945


What is it?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 24, 2021)

Greenhouse GMO x Chem 91


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What is it?


Black Triangle


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 25, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Black Triangle


Looks good, hows it smoke?


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 25, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Looks good, hows it smoke?


Like it looks


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The concept isn't uncommon, never seen it with cannabis but the principle is valid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been here by any chance? They got all kinds of crazy trees like that throughout the park. Some old ones.




__





About Us | Gilroy Gardens







www.gilroygardens.org




I didn’t even know they had changed the name, but It used to be called Bonfante Gardens. Pretty cool place to take the young kids.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Been here by any chance? They got all kinds of crazy trees like that throughout the park. Some old ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope but I'm willing to bet @shrxhky420 has been ;D (missing your smiling face shrx).


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 26, 2021)

This Shoreline OG has a subtle earthy smell and flavor with piney undertones. For having such huge buds it is impressively pest/mold resistant. Grand rising brothas and sistas!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4886371


Ok, here's the challenge. Who can do this with a cannabis plant?? @doublejj maybe??? Tough to do with something that only lives one season probably!!


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Ok, here's the challenge. Who can do this with a cannabis plant?? @doublejj maybe??? Tough to do with something that only lives one season probably!!


Google has nothin.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm trying to convince myself to do a walmart return and go grocery shopping...Seems like a daunting task for a Monday! 

Plus it is cold out there today...already been to the drugstore. It took me 5 trips there this month to get my 3 rx's filled...One of these trips was because it had just closed, but insanity!! Too early, out of stock etc, etc.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nope but I'm willing to bet @shrxhky420 has been ;D (missing your smiling face shrx).


Still here just been really busy with work. Nothing new. 
Yup been there a few times. It's been a while. I remember when it was called Tree Haven. I believe Nob Hill/Raleys owned it at some point. They had some affiliation with them. Anyway used to go there as a kid. Didn't have rides back then. We would go swimming and play baseball, basketball, volleyball, etc. 
It was very different 40 years ago 

@Aeroknow remember Frontier Village? 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 27, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Still here just been really busy with work. Nothing new.
> Yup been there a few times. It's been a while. I remember when it was called Tree Haven. I believe Nob Hill/Raleys owned it at some point. They had some affiliation with them. Anyway used to go there as a kid. Didn't have rides back then. We would go swimming and play baseball, basketball, volleyball, etc.
> It was very different 40 years ago
> 
> ...


Oh yeah.

how about Santa’s Villiage in the santa cruz mountains, Scotts Valley i believe. Right next to highway 17. That was fuckin bad ass hippie day stuff right there. Great memories of both places when i was a little one.

both those places closed around the same time. I remember going to frontier village once, before moving over the hill, I grew up pretty close to Santas villiage so remember that place a few times.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

4.5 weeks in, Panama Pupil Sativa.
Hard to get the focus right in the dark. My veg closet, Dragon Fruit, Kashmir Kush, and Wedding Cake.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 1, 2021)

Took a tester branch off Bride's Melons #1 from Badfish Bean Co.
Smells are still fruity candy vomit (like the bean boozled game), and a little gas on the backend.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Took a tester branch off Bride's Melons #1 from Badfish Bean Co.
> Smells are still fruity candy vomit (like the bean boozled game), and a little gas on the backend.
> View attachment 4891707View attachment 4891708


Pretty plant, love the colors.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Pretty plant, love the colors.


Thank you. She's the belle of the ball, this round.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

54.3 gm of bubble from just over 8 oz of trim, not a bad return. I have at least that much of the same for a second run.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Took a tester branch off Bride's Melons #1 from Badfish Bean Co.
> Smells are still fruity candy vomit (like the bean boozled game), and a little gas on the backend.
> View attachment 4891707View attachment 4891708


When I spoke with Bobby Z today he was shucking more beans  Lovely plant you grew.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> When I spoke with Bobby Z today he was shucking more beans  Lovely plant you grew.


Thank you! I actually lucked into these beans. The person they were gifted to for testing had trouble getting some to pop and gave up. When I turned the lights back on, I liberated the remaining. 4/4 germ here.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 4, 2021)

Black Triangle and Critical Kush I’ve got some tucking to do


----------



## manfredo (May 4, 2021)

GMO tester I have going. I think it's got about another month to go. OMG I just came up from watering my girls and I've got a big yellow gnat trap stuck to my knee, LOL


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (May 7, 2021)

nice


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2021)

It is a customer's, my company makes the lights.


----------



## go go kid (May 7, 2021)

so you got free lights or reduced price lights? i was telling a grower who was an old led grower about the new strips of leds, they seem to be doing a fantastic job of growing weed, almost wish i had gone for some of those instead of buying yet another sodium/metsal halide light and two ts600's mars hydro.


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2021)

Friends don't let friends buy Mars lights.


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2021)

Check this big boy with an HLG600 driver being assembled by my man, Justin.
His father and I have been smoking together since I was probably his age.


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2021)

Our new 600W unit!

The little white box houses the Sonoff wifi smart switch.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2021)

Durbin Poison Girl: "Daddy, if you keep me fed and bright for 2 months, I'll make you $140."
Me: Deal.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Durbin Poison Girl: "Daddy, if you keep me fed and bright for 2 months, I'll make you $140."
> Me: Deal.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899280


Damn that pretty! You deserve more money than that! More like $420.


----------



## lokie (May 12, 2021)

When you have what it takes and still have no self confidence.


----------



## ANC (May 15, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2021)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4901470


That's mirror image of a grilled cheese sandwich, or possibly a tea kettle.


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's mirror image of a grilled cheese sandwich, or possibly a tea kettle.


If grilled cheese sammies have a God, that is the shroud of Turin.


----------



## ANC (May 16, 2021)

The blood of Cheesus
exodus / supercheese


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 17, 2021)

Bride's melons from @Bobby schmeckle 

This is different. Scent is complex, layered.
My buddy says the jar smells like someone ate a half bag of cheetos and then puked them up. Yep. Different.


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Bride's melons from @Bobby schmeckle
> View attachment 4902938
> This is different. Scent is complex, layered.
> My buddy says the jar smells like someone ate a half bag of cheetos and then puked them up. Yep. Different.


That sounds like something Bobby would say. I’m still in awe from the time he called one of the mental midgets who used to post here a “neckbearded jizz yeti”.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's mirror image of a grilled cheese sandwich, or possibly a tea kettle.



Rosin presses are like Rorschach tests for stoners. We now know more about you than you'd prefer


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Rosin presses are like Rorschach tests for stoners. We now know more about you than you'd prefer


Do you remember the one about the man taking a Rorschach test and coming up with one horrific sex&violence scene after another?
The shrink sputters “This is the extreme of sexual perversion I have ever encountered!”

The man retorts “that’s pretty rich, Doc, coming from the man SHOWING me all these obscene pictures!”


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Rosin presses are like Rorschach tests for stoners. We now know more about you than you'd prefer


Just don't use my grilled cheese teapots against me!


----------



## ANC (May 19, 2021)

lol, well I paid someone to do the pressing for me.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2021)

ANC said:


> lol, well I paid someone to do the pressing for me.


That is one step over the lion


----------



## DustyDuke (May 21, 2021)

It’s so cold here plants don’t like it


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s so cold here plants don’t like it
> View attachment 4906149


They are the picture of health, good job!


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2021)

Panama Pupil, a pure Sativa. it's at 8 weeks, I'm guessing about one more to go. Had my Kashmir Kush clones start to flower, so I'm going to let them to try it out. I have a couple mothers so I can run it when I get some room.


----------



## lokie (May 28, 2021)

TnT is tame compared to these brutal Aggressors.











__





Help


Can anyone tell me if it's ready? If it's died? If its stunned? Or If i stressed it once and it gaves me the minimum yield and that's it? Its on 12th week it's a girl scout cookies auto. I grew it first on a China 120w full spectrum led then i moved it in balcony for maybe more light from the...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2021)

@raratt how far into flower do you supercrop? I’m ten days into flower and running out of headroom. I can move the light up another six inches


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @raratt how far into flower do you supercrop? I’m ten days into flower and running out of headroom. I can move the light up another six inches
> 
> View attachment 4915015


I'd do it, they aren't really showing buds yet. It's always available as a last resort further into flower, not preferable, but better than burning the buds in the lights. LST can help at that point also.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @raratt how far into flower do you supercrop? I’m ten days into flower and running out of headroom. I can move the light up another six inches
> 
> View attachment 4915015


I do it whenever it's necessary and convenient for me 
Doooo eeet.

Nota Bene: I am not raratt


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'd do it, they aren't really showing buds yet. It's always available as a last resort further into flower, not preferable, but better than burning the buds in the lights. LST can help at that point also.


you said something about using a sharpie a while ago, how do you do that?





curious2garden said:


> I do it whenever it's necessary and convenient for me
> Doooo eeet.
> 
> Nota Bene: I am not raratt


I didn’t realize you supercrop too. This bubba’s gift is supposed to be a short plant. The other two are stocky, this one just ran away


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you said something about using a sharpie a while ago, how do you do that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See this clip....same idea with a pen or finger.






I'll take two nodes and twist till you can hear and feel the snap inside the stem. Then it's all limber and easily manipulated. Go easy and you'll figure out how much it can take.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> See this clip....same idea with a pen or finger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think I could do all the tops in one shot without stressing it out too much


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> think I could do all the tops in one shot without stressing it out too much
> 
> View attachment 4915343


I'd totally go for it. Even start a little lower.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> think I could do all the tops in one shot without stressing it out too much
> 
> View attachment 4915343


Sure!! Start bending. It helps if they are well watered when you bend too, I think. And the Sharpie method does work great. 

I've got to get a pic of the GMO's I have going....They got soooo fat!! And I need to start trimming a few others.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> using a sharpie


Put the sharpie behind a branch and smash the stem between your finger and the sharpie. It gives a solid support to smash the stem. I agree that you could go a little lower than where you indicated. This is one I did. You can see the little knuckle that happens where it gets bent.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd totally go for it. Even start a little lower.





raratt said:


> Put the sharpie behind a branch and smash the stem between your finger and the sharpie. It gives a solid support to smash the stem. I agree that you could go a little lower than where you indicated. This is one I did. You can see the little knuckle that happens where it gets bent.View attachment 4915366





manfredo said:


> Sure!! Start bending. It helps if they are well watered when you bend too, I think. And the Sharpie method does work great.
> 
> I've got to get a pic of the GMO's I have going....They got soooo fat!! And I need to start trimming a few others.


thank you for that. I’ll give it a go later this afternoon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you said something about using a sharpie a while ago, how do you do that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup anytime my plants are in close proximity to my light I snap their stems. Sometimes have to do it twice LOL because they pop right back up. One time I had to prop up a stem I was a little to snappy with for a couple days then all was fine.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> thank you for that. I’ll give it a go later this afternoon.








Stem Bending Assist - 3D Printed


Try to get gentle bends in tall stems can be a pain using ties and strings etc. I booted up my 3D Printer and created a small "gentle bend" gadget that can used to control bends gently. Just slip the stem in and then fasten with a piece of wire. Weighs virtually nothing so doesn't stress the...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup anytime my plants are in close proximity to my light I snap their stems. Sometimes have to do it twice LOL because they pop right back up. One time I had to prop up a stem I was a little to snappy with for a couple days then all was fine.


And you never have problems with hermis? Other than topping I haven’t done any real training or defoliating.




BobBitchen said:


> Stem Bending Assist - 3D Printed
> 
> 
> Try to get gentle bends in tall stems can be a pain using ties and strings etc. I booted up my 3D Printer and created a small "gentle bend" gadget that can used to control bends gently. Just slip the stem in and then fasten with a piece of wire. Weighs virtually nothing so doesn't stress the...
> ...


I haven’t had a reason to use the printer in a while. Hmmm


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And you never have problems with hermis? Other than topping I haven’t done any real training or defoliating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, never, they aren't as fragile to trimming and breaking. It's consistent light leaks that seem to trigger that and advanced age.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Stem Bending Assist - 3D Printed
> 
> 
> Try to get gentle bends in tall stems can be a pain using ties and strings etc. I booted up my 3D Printer and created a small "gentle bend" gadget that can used to control bends gently. Just slip the stem in and then fasten with a piece of wire. Weighs virtually nothing so doesn't stress the...
> ...


YES! very cool. I love justifying a new tool. Except I don't care if I lose a stem now and then. I even took off a main cola once, not supercropping, but light dropping oops! Turned out I got just as much if not more from the side colas.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4915543View attachment 4915544View attachment 4915545


Are these grown upside down? I mean you are from Down under.
Asking for a friend. : )

+ - very pretty girls my friend.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are these grown upside down? I mean you are from Down under.
> Asking for a friend. : )
> 
> + - very pretty girls my friend.


They are only upside down to you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> They are only upside down to you.


Gotta figure out how to get this Teeter thingie upright before I pass out again.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Gotta figure out how to get this Teeter thingie upright before I pass out again.


Yes but I bet your back feels great!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes but I bet your back feels great!


~ Snorts & jerks into consciousness ~ WHAT?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are these grown upside down? I mean you are from Down under.
> Asking for a friend. : )
> 
> + - very pretty girls my friend.


The flush is totally different


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 4, 2021)

Only broke one


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4916494View attachment 4916495
> Only broke one


Nice!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nice!


thanks for the advise, it worked perfectly.


My mutant is still tiny the stem is smaller than the diameter of a standard sharpie


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2021)

What are the handles for on your back walls?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What are the handles for on your back walls?


they gave me something to hold onto when I was doing a scrog

now they’re just decoration


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2021)

Cannabis version of the automotive "Oh Shit" handles.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Cannabis version of the automotive "Oh Shit" handles.
> 
> View attachment 4918157


Lol exactly... it’s not easy being short. They were really useful when doing training


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> thanks for the advise, it worked perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 4918137View attachment 4918135View attachment 4918136
> My mutant is still tiny the stem is smaller than the diameter of a standard sharpie
> View attachment 4918139View attachment 4918140


No problem, lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> No problem, lol.


Lol of course I meant you too, and @manfredo @DarkWeb @BobBitchen and everyone else that’s given me advice along the way


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol of course I meant you too, and @manfredo @DarkWeb @BobBitchen and everyone else that’s given me advice along the way


Just had to poke at you a bit. Using the sharpie came from @Aeroknow


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Just had to poke at you a bit. Using the sharpie came from @Aeroknow


Actually there's only one cannabis grower on this site. We are all just different aspects of one personality!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Just had to poke at you a bit. Using the sharpie came from @Aeroknow


It’s not just for writing anymore!




curious2garden said:


> Actually there's only one cannabis grower on this site. We are all just different aspects of one personality!


when I first joined i was convinced you and @cannabineer were the same person.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> ........snip......
> when I first joined i was convinced you and @cannabineer were the same person.


Sock puppets will sock!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s not just for writing anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sock puppets will sock!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> when I first joined i was convinced you and @cannabineer were the same person.


There’s something going on there


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> when I first joined i was convinced you and @cannabineer were the same person


They do seem to show up at the same time...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2021)

Fucking weird


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2021)

I've had the good opportunity to meet both & I can say they are definitely not the same person unless the bear is using lots of hair gel & make up. . . .?


Dang, come to think of it I guess there might be something there after all. : )


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2021)

Went into the flower room this morning and the exhaust fan was running, it's on a temperature controller so it usually doesn't run when the AC is on. Checked the AC and it needed the filter "sensor" reset. Did that and power cycled it and it came on. Glad it isn't a hundred and stupid outside. The Sativa's are finally showing some amber trichomes.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s not just for writing anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did I miss this!!

I must say, young lady, you’ve paid me a massive compliment.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> How did I miss this!!
> 
> I must say, *young lady*, you’ve paid me a massive compliment.


Lol I can say the same!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2021)

I think one of my plants has gone hermi on me. I don’t get it, I’ve been in the room doors closed with the lights out and I cannot see any light leaking in. I’ve ended up with some seed every grow. So frustrating. 

the tall plant has slowly reversed my supercropping efforts. After it formed a big knuckle they stood back up


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think one of my plants has gone hermi on me. I don’t get it, I’ve been in the room doors closed with the lights out and I cannot see any light leaking in. I’ve ended up with some seed every grow. So frustrating.
> 
> the tall plant has slowly reversed my supercropping efforts. After it formed a big knuckle they stood back up
> 
> View attachment 4919877View attachment 4919875View attachment 4919876


I've had them stretch back up before also. I had a run with a herm also, I know there isn't any light leaks.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think one of my plants has gone hermi on me. I don’t get it, I’ve been in the room doors closed with the lights out and I cannot see any light leaking in. I’ve ended up with some seed every grow. So frustrating.
> 
> the tall plant has slowly reversed my supercropping efforts. After it formed a big knuckle they stood back up
> 
> View attachment 4919877View attachment 4919875View attachment 4919876


Break them again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Break them again.


Would you do it at the same spot? Do you agree those are balls? I’ve never had them this early.



raratt said:


> I've had them stretch back up before also. I had a run with a herm also, I know there isn't any light leaks.


I’m convinced feminized seeds are shit. No word on my permit yet, still hoping I can switch to regulars For the next run


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would you do it at the same spot? Do you agree those are balls? I’ve never had them this early.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m convinced feminized seeds are shit. No word on my permit yet, still hoping I can switch to regulars For the next run


What's the relationship between permits, regulars and fems?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2021)

BTW I'm neither c2g nor CN in case you needed reassurance


----------



## lokie (Jun 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Break them again.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would you do it at the same spot? *Do you agree those are balls? I’ve never had them this early*.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m convinced feminized seeds are shit. No word on my permit yet, still hoping I can switch to regulars For the next run


~Stifles a giggle ~

I'll shut up now. : )


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would you do it at the same spot? Do you agree those are balls? I’ve never had them this early.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m convinced feminized seeds are shit. No word on my permit yet, still hoping I can switch to regulars For the next run


Did you try to pull them off?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you try to pull them off?



Stop, just Stop.
My imagination can't take this!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What's the relationship between permits, regulars and fems?


I can only have four plants going at a time. The permit will let me have up to 50 at one time




DarkWeb said:


> Did you try to pull them off?


Not yet


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can only have four plants going at a time. The permit will let me have up to 50 at one time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


50 plants is no joke. I've got 88 in flower, 8 moms, up to 40 rooted clones in cups, and a cloner of 36 going. Perpetually. Done effieciently, it is like a part time job every other week. I guess it's not all that bad, but I still resent it. I'm also simultaneously grateful for it. Blessing/Curse...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would you do it at the same spot? Do you agree those are balls? I’ve never had them this early.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m convinced feminized seeds are shit. No word on my permit yet, still hoping I can switch to regulars For the next run


I break mine away from the previous knuckle formation.

Could be, I'd keep an eye on them.

You can grow regulars just sprout more than you need and kill off males or do a male and a female and you'll be able to mine the genetics for a long time to come.


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would you do it at the same spot?


I'm not C2G either....however I would break them up a little higher.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Just had to poke at you a bit. Using the sharpie came from @Aeroknow


The Sharpie is a great tip from the clone master @Aeroknow....That's two I owe him for!!


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm not C2G either....however I would break them up a little higher.


A little light bondage might help also.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can only have four plants going at a time. The permit will let me have up to 50 at one time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 plants could give you 1 male and three females. You'd have all the seeds you'd ever need (of that strain)


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I break mine away from the previous knuckle formation.
> 
> Could be, I'd keep an eye on them.
> 
> *You can grow regulars just sprout more than you need and kill off males or do a male and a female and you'll be able to mine the genetics for a long time to come.*


She can also mine the genetics for a very long time just by cloning her winning phenotype. I grow an OG Kush strain that I popped the beans of a decade ago, and she's still going strong. Otoh, I've blown the genetics out on a couple of other stains that got so sickly after many years of cloning, that it wasn't worth growing them any longer. It is interesting to witness the varied genetic tendencies at play while studying them over the years.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m convinced feminized seeds are shit. No word on my permit yet, still hoping I can switch to regulars For the next run


I've almost always used fem seeds with great results. I had a few crops with herms. During the worst case I discovered that my 1000w HPS was coming on for 30 minutes in the middle of their sleep because a couple of the little tabs on the timer got pushed in somehow. Thousands wasted because of such a dumb mistake. Good luck with the permit.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can only have four plants going at a time. The permit will let me have up to 50 at one time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


50!! Fuck I wouldn’t have to work anymore good luck hope you get it.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 9, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> She can also mine the genetics for a very long time just by cloning her winning phenotype. I grow an OG Kush strain that I popped the beans of a decade ago, and she's still going strong. Otoh, I've blown out the genetics out on a couple of other stains that go so sickly after many years of cloning, that it wasn't worth growing them any longer. It is interesting to witness the varied genetic tendencies at play studying them over the years.


That's what I did for years, until PM got me, and that is so much easier and better IMO than searching through seeds for a decent strain or 2. Especially if you are growing for profit...If you are doing it for fun, experiment away.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 9, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I've almost always used fem seeds with great results. I had a few crops with herms. During the worst case I discovered that my 1000w HPS was coming on for 30 minutes in the middle of their sleep because a couple of the little tabs on the timer got pushed in somehow. Thousands wasted because of such a dumb mistake. Good luck with the permit.


Me too, but occasionally I'll get some plants that throws some yellow nanners in the buds towards the end. Not full blown hermies, but it still does seem to slow down their resin production some. It happened this run, to about 20% of the plants...2-3 different strains and most of them have been solid in the past. Not really sure what causes it, but I'm not sure I like the reflective mylar on my walls. I speck of light gets in and it gets magnified!! Stress can do it too I believe.

Edited to say I had 1 regular plant throw some nanners this time, a GMO. I have 3 different phenos of it going and only none threw nanners....the one I thought was going to be the best. It did finish first, but time will tell which is the best.


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2021)

New customer's setup, Makes you want to start a tent from scratch!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> 50 plants is no joke. I've got 88 in flower, 8 moms, up to 40 rooted clones in cups, and a cloner of 36 going. Perpetually. Done effieciently, it is like a part time job every other week. I guess it's not all that bad, but I still resent it. I'm also simultaneously grateful for it. Blessing/Curse...


I'm not planning on going with crazy plant counts or increasing my square footage. Ideally I would like to do 24 plants in a sog so I can do the same weight as I got from the scrog with a lot less work. I’ve been using blumat irrigation system that @curious2garden recommended and its been hands off other than topping up the reservoir.



curious2garden said:


> 4 plants could give you 1 male and three females. You'd have all the seeds you'd ever need (of that strain)


min gonna have to think about this for a bit, I don’t know that I could handle the heartache if I got all males. I know it’s a long shot, but it happened to mysunnvboy.

I have a ten pack of sensi seeds hash plant and on paper they look like they’ll be good for sog. What do you think of sensi? I remember you said hso were just mids. 



DustyDuke said:


> 50!! Fuck I wouldn’t have to work anymore good luck hope you get it.


I think I applied in March, can’t remember really. They said it can take up to four months for approval


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> got all males.


I popped 5 dragon fruit once, 4 were males.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not planning on going with crazy plant counts or increasing my square footage. Ideally I would like to do 24 plants in a sog so I can do the same weight as I got from the scrog with a lot less work. I’ve been using blumat irrigation system that @curious2garden recommended and its been hands off other than topping up the reservoir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





raratt said:


> I popped 5 dragon fruit once, 4 were males.


^^^^ this

Usually you get a more even male:female ratio. However for whatever reason my Dragonfruit were heavily male. I'm considering feminizing them so I don't have to pop 16 to get 2 females. I'd use regulars.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm not C2G either....however I would break them up a little higher.


I have an official C2G fan club network cable



yer jelly


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> ^^^^ this
> 
> Usually you get a more even male:female ratio. However for whatever reason my Dragonfruit were heavily male. I'm considering feminizing them so I don't have to pop 16 to get 2 females. I'd use regulars.


Okay I’m going to run the hash plant after this. It really seems to be what I’m looking for in plant structure. I could still luck out and get my permit before I finish this grow.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Okay I’m going to run the hash plant after this. It really seems to be what I’m looking for in plant structure. I could still luck out and get my permit before I finish this grow.


I love any hash plant cross Bodhi do. If it wasn’t so hard to get them into this country I’d order all of their crosses lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not planning on going with crazy plant counts or increasing my square footage. Ideally I would like to do 24 plants in a sog so I can do the same weight as I got from the scrog with a lot less work. I’ve been using blumat irrigation system that @curious2garden recommended and its been hands off other than topping up the reservoir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven’t grown anything from sensi seeds in a super long time. Like in almost 20 yrs. i’m not sure any of their strains would check all the marks needed for these picky mofos nowadays. But the genetics should be solid. Every female will be close to each other. Crossing male to female should end up with uniform results. They are old school real breeders who did the work to stabilize most of their strains. Except their bigbud. They just couldn’t get that one to stabilize.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I haven’t grown anything from sensi seeds in a super long time. Like in almost 20 yrs. i’m not sure any of their strains would check all the marks needed for these picky mofos nowadays. But the genetics should be solid. Every female will be close to each other. Crossing male to female should end up with uniform results. They are old school real breeders who did the work to stabilize most of their strains. Except their bigbud. They just couldn’t get that one to stabilize.


thanks for that! That sounds like what I’m looking for. I’ve had such wild variances between plants on almost every grow. I’m growing bubbas gift right now and one of them is less than a foot tall three weeks into flower.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have an official C2G fan club network cable
> View attachment 4920593
> 
> 
> yer jelly


Thank you! Every penny helps during these trying times.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 12, 2021)

*Chicken Dinner* nug for breakfast


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> *Chicken Dinner* nug for breakfastView attachment 4921743


Winner Winner


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 15, 2021)

*Meltdown*.


----------



## lokie (Jun 15, 2021)

*Marijuana will be legal in Virginia on July 1. Here’s what is and isn’t permitted under the new law.*

*Growing your own*

The law requires each plant be tagged with the grower’s name, driver’s license or state identification number, and a notation that it is being grown for personal use. 











More lunacy on this new legalization 









Marijuana will be legal in Virginia on July 1. Here’s what is and isn’t permitted under the new law. - Virginia Mercury


This story was originally published on April 7, 2021, and was updated June 24, 2021. On July 1, Virginia becomes the first state in the South to legalize marijuana. “The time has come,” said House Majority Leader Charniele Herring, D-Alexandria, as the legislation she sponsored passed earlier...




www.virginiamercury.com


----------



## ANC (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2021)

Are there weeds in my tomatoes or are there tomatoes in my weed?



I'm guessing one of the bastard beans went Rouge.


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2021)

lokie said:


> Are there weeds in my tomatoes or are there tomatoes in my weed?
> 
> View attachment 4926748
> 
> I'm guessing one of the bastard beans went Rouge.


The infamous space tomato.


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> The infamous space tomato.


That gives me an idea.

How big of a market could there be for THC infused ketchup?









Recipe: How to make cannabis-infused ketchup


We've elevated this staple condiment with a cannabis infusion so that you can elevate BBQ favourites like burgers and hot dogs.




www.leafly.com





Too late again.


Redirect Notice


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2021)

lokie said:


> That gives me an idea.
> 
> How big of a market could there be for THC infused ketchup?
> 
> ...


I have some decarbed hash, I need an extra salt shaker, I am making burgers for dinner. On second thought that might not turn out well.
I got my new trimming shears, you could cut the hairs off a frog with them. Yes I am putting off finishing my trimming, they need to dry a bit more. I did get the popcorn buds separated from them. Funny how the longer you have been trimming the larger the buds get that you are willing to trim.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2021)

lokie said:


> Are there weeds in my tomatoes or are there tomatoes in my weed?
> 
> View attachment 4926748
> 
> I'm guessing one of the bastard beans went Rouge.


LOL my buddy and I when we where teens would do that to his dad's tomato garden every year. And every year he'd yell and bitch but never cut them down......then a little would be missing by the end of the season. Haha good times!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2021)

lokie said:


> Are there weeds in my tomatoes or are there tomatoes in my weed?
> 
> View attachment 4926748
> 
> I'm guessing one of the bastard beans went Rouge.


Looks like you might have created the Holy Grail of Cannabis! The Space Tomato!


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2021)

Finished, for the moment, I'll weigh it up tomorrow.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Finished, for the moment, I'll weigh it up tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4926961



About a Pound...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> About a Pound...


Short a pound.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2021)

My little monster is such a happy little girl! Isn’t she adorable?

Got my stretcher bars in the mail the other day , so ... now in the process of getting my zombies out and sorting through the little army zombies and tryin to make a zombie scrog screen.

have a nice Stoney weekend stoners!


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2021)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4933037


If that's yours ANC what camera are you using?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2021)

lokie said:


> Are there weeds in my tomatoes or are there tomatoes in my weed?
> 
> View attachment 4926748
> 
> I'm guessing one of the bastard beans went Rouge.


now that's a fine space tomato you have there....


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If that's yours ANC what camera are you using?


No, it is from Ed Rosenthal same source as the other ones...


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 29, 2021)

Black Triangle


----------



## lokie (Jul 3, 2021)

Sometimes when you roll the dice you win.












6 out of 6 reg beans blossom.


3 Blueberry Hashplant and 3 Blackberry Wedding Cake.


----------



## Wastei (Jul 16, 2021)

Durban x Mad Kush (Bubba 98 x Mad Scientist) about 5 weeks in.


----------



## Wastei (Jul 20, 2021)

Last run with Hifi. She's been a great producer.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2021)

Last run with Blue Dream, she has been a great producer.


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2021)

About time for these girls to come out of the closet. Future nuggs? Bubba Kush, Blackberry Wedding Cake, C99, and a sativa CBD or two.


----------



## lokie (Aug 15, 2021)

An interesting claim.





__





The worlds smallest plant from seed


About 7 weeks turned out to be a sleeper



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 23, 2021)

Been a bit lazy with this run
Slurricane 7 
Strain unknown 

New bug security system


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> New bug security system
> View attachment 4971293


Fuck that! Fucking! Fucker!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Been a bit lazy with this run
> Slurricane 7 View attachment 4971291View attachment 4971299
> Strain unknown
> View attachment 4971290
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Pretty sure I have fungus gnats. Squished it and I don't see anymore. Looked like a fruit fly only smaller

What is the best way to deal with this before it gets bad? Neem oil in the coco?


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pretty sure I have fungus gnats. Squished it and I don't see anymore. Looked like a fruit fly only smaller
> 
> What is the best way to deal with this before it gets bad? Neem oil in the coco?











Summit Mosquito Bits 8oz for Fungus Gnat and Pest Control in Plants, Bird Baths, and Ponds - Walmart.com


Buy Summit Mosquito Bits 8oz for Fungus Gnat and Pest Control in Plants, Bird Baths, and Ponds at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Summit Mosquito Bits 8oz for Fungus Gnat and Pest Control in Plants, Bird Baths, and Ponds - Walmart.com
> 
> 
> Buy Summit Mosquito Bits 8oz for Fungus Gnat and Pest Control in Plants, Bird Baths, and Ponds at Walmart.com
> ...


banned in Canada of course


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> banned in Canada of course


You can get the Dunks, just a little slower release I believe.


https://www.amazon.ca/Summit-Responsible-Solutions-Biological-Larvacide/dp/B0002ASQ4A/ref=pd_lpo_3?pd_rd_i=B0002ASQ4A&psc=1


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> You can get the Dunks, just a little slower release I believe.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Summit-Responsible-Solutions-Biological-Larvacide/dp/B0002ASQ4A/ref=pd_lpo_3?pd_rd_i=B0002ASQ4A&psc=1


Sweet and I can have them delivered by tomorrow. Do you just break them up and stick them in the coco?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> You can get the Dunks, just a little slower release I believe.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Summit-Responsible-Solutions-Biological-Larvacide/dp/B0002ASQ4A/ref=pd_lpo_3?pd_rd_i=B0002ASQ4A&psc=1


ordered. According to @TintEastwood I just have to crush them up, make a soup and add to my reservoir. 

*





Fungus gnats and coco coir


Can I get some recommendations for dealing with fungus gnats in coco coir



rollitup.org




*


----------



## dstroy (Oct 22, 2021)

This is my first run using jacks, I settled on 1.2EC of jacks 321, 1ml of protekt, 0.5ml calimagic, and 0.5ml of gs plant foods kelp extract. Works out to 0.2-0.3EC of additives. 1.4-1.5EC total. More than 1.2EC of jacks gave them tip burn. 

I also have a way to measure PAR for the first time, with an apogee ePAR sensor, and my plants are getting scorched anything above 1300 micromol.

I didn’t train them in veg at all, I should have but I didn’t, normally I would have but I’ve been having issues with getting plants to thrive and keeping everything balanced while producing new hardware and software, I’ll be growing this again from clone.

DVG humble pie day 40 something 12/12


----------



## Kindbud421 (Oct 23, 2021)

Land surveyor so no smoking before work, too much brain power needed to do the job correctly. But weekends? Morning noon and night. Last night was banana punch, blue dog, and Ak47 auto… (I like variety). Current cultivars growing are Candy dawg, Sherbet (autos from Seedstockers) Beaver genetics Sorbet Dream, Brother Mendel Midwest widow, Twenty20 Durban sunrise. And soon to come is Seedstockers wedding cake auto.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Oct 23, 2021)

Kindbud421 said:


> Land surveyor so no smoking before work, too much brain power needed to do the job correctly. But weekends? Morning noon and night. Last night was banana punch, blue dog, and Ak47 auto… (I like variety). Current cultivars growing are Candy dawg, Sherbet (autos from Seedstockers) Beaver genetics Sorbet Dream, Brother Mendel Midwest widow, Twenty20 Durban sunrise. And soon to come is Seedstockers wedding cake auto.



oh yeah, forgot the seedsman Alaskan Purple photoperiod in the 2x2 closet…


----------



## lokie (Oct 29, 2021)

The latest harvest. My first outdoor crop.

Harvested sooner than I would have liked. Weather conditions dictated the time was now or risk losing to rot and freeze.

Blackberry Wedding Cake and Burmese Kush.


The top Kola of the Burmese Kush stood at 7 ft. This is the volunteer plant that grew up with the tomato plant. Grown in an organic mix in a 7 gal fabric pot.


The Blackberry Wedding Cake was a clone gave up for dead.


I had turned off the clone station. 2 weeks later I was in that area and noticed it was still slightly green and the roots were still healthy looking.
Popped it into a 7 gal pot and the results was worthy of the effort. 

This pheno of BBWC is on the dark side, almost purple. Three beans popped and this mother was the only to go dark. the others are standard weed green.


I wanted a bit more time. All trichomes had turned cloudy and a few were amber in the Kush. If inside I would have let it go longer.
The BBWC all trichomes were cloudy and very few were amber. This is not surprising as the mother plant had few amber trichs at 11 weeks
indoor flowering.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 6, 2021)

DVG Humble pie


----------



## lokie (Nov 6, 2021)

This page was the inspiration for my current R&D adventure.














__





Cannacaps: Quick & Easy Cannabis Coconut Oil Capsules







wakeandbake.co





*Benefits of Cannabis Capsules:*

*Convenient and discreet medicating on-the-go*
*Doesn't smell (after you make the oil)*
*Lasts longer and is stronger than smoking or vaping*
*Stores indefinitely in your freezer*
*Smoke-free*
*Can be used as a suppository if you have trouble swallowing or are extremely nauseous*

100 caps per run.
1 ml per cap.


Patches approves.


First attempt 4% loss due to misaligned caps.



A bit messy because of the misalignment.

2 runs x 100 caps. Total 6 caps defective, a 3% loss overall.


20 min in the fridge and the final product looks like this.



Signed 

Boofer Extraordinaire.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 11, 2021)

I don't know, I think a Gummy Bear would be easier to insert as well as being a better host at a party!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> This page was the inspiration for my current R&D adventure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell Patches I said Hi


----------



## lokie (Nov 21, 2021)

An interesting list.


----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2022)

An autoflower grown by a customer using one of my LED lights


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5060882View attachment 5060883
> 
> An autoflower grown by a customer using one of my LED lights


For a moment I hoped I was seeing your knobby knees!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> For a moment I hoped I was seeing your knobby knees!


me too, first thingthat popped into my head was to ask if that was ANC


----------



## Bareback (Jan 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> For a moment I hoped I was seeing your knobby knees!


Maybe I was a regular here for too long but the first thing I looked for was his penis sticking through the buds…. I guess it proves this isn’t Gary in the pics.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Maybe I was a regular here for too long but the first thing I looked for was his penis sticking through the buds…. I guess it proves this isn’t Gary in the pics.


I've missed you hanging around! I hope you have a Happy New Year hun.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Jan 20, 2022)

No one knows what its like, to be the bad guy.......... to be the sad guy.


Behind blue eyes


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2022)

I don't, because my eyes are green...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 20, 2022)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> No one knows what its like, to be the bad guy.......... to be the sad guy.
> 
> 
> Behind blue eyes


Good to see you around, bro! Whatcha been up to?


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Jan 20, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Good to see you around, bro! Whatcha been up to?


I locked myself in the garage again. After the phone died I was left to my own devices. I built a small tank using bicycle chain and an old power wheels. Then I bumped into the button that opens the garage door. Regardless im back now.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Jan 20, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Good to see you around, bro! Whatcha been up to?



How have you been brotha?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 20, 2022)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> How have you been brotha?


Things have been rough - plummeting weed prices, fucked up my leg, just got through with another bout of covid. Otoh, the music biz is great, and a handful of people love and care about me for some reason. You been growing (weed not your penis)?


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Jan 20, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Things have been rough - plummeting weed prices, fucked up my leg, just got through with another bout of covid. Otoh, the music biz is great, and a handful of people love and care about me for some reason. You been growing (weed not your penis)?


I've been doing just as good with brokering and playing the middle man. The covid shit has played hell on everything for me as well. Ive always got a tomatoes or 2 ripening. The last two years I've done half capacity at Fuck Farms and played connection guy as mentioned above. This year I'll be running full bore again. Sorry about your leg, I honestly didn't think the grenade in your guitar case would be so destructive. They left that arrow head you shot me with in my vertebrae if that makes you feel better.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 20, 2022)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> I've been doing just as good with brokering and playing the middle man. The covid shit has played hell on everything for me as well. Ive always got a tomatoes or 2 ripening. The last two years I've done half capacity at Fuck Farms and played connection guy as mentioned above. This year I'll be running full bore again. Sorry about your leg, I honestly didn't think the grenade in your guitar case would be so destructive. They left that arrow head you shot me with in my vertebrae if that makes you feel better.



Glad you'll be running again at full capacity. Covid sux. Nice one with the grenade. I should have killed you when I had the chance...


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> I don't, because my eyes are green...


mm booner green eyes are pretty every color is sexy. I think we should all get naked and drink the crunk juice.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 28, 2022)

DVG humble pie day 40 12/12

this is the fastest finisher I have had, took 45 days the first time I though it was a fluke, looks like it’s going to be 45ish again


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Feb 10, 2022)

Hypothetical question for a friend.

If one were to go into a public gym, with showers, and proceed to smack every penis he saw like a spring loaded door stop. Dressed like a pepper shaker, could said person still get sexual "assault"charges?


Again, asking for a friend.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 10, 2022)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Hypothetical question for a friend.
> 
> If one were to go into a public gym, with showers, and proceed to smack every penis he saw like a spring loaded door stop. Dressed like a pepper shaker, could said person still get sexual "assault"charges?
> 
> ...


Black or white pepper?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Black or white pepper?


Possibly Szechuan, @neosapien does that count as pepper here?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Possibly Szechuan, @neosapien does that count as pepper here?


I'll allow it. The balls do sting.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Feb 11, 2022)

neosapien said:


> I'll allow it. The balls do sting.




Tiny ninja bow of respect and slight jealousy.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Feb 11, 2022)

I was going to wait to share my latest idea with the world, but I'm afraid I'll forget it if I do. So here it goes, picture this. A row of quite large breasted women standing topless shoulder to shoulder. Now, bend them over in a perfect 90 degree angle to the floor. Basically nipples facing the floor. Make sure each of them are nice and close to eachother for science. Then grab one of the breasts at the end of the line, swing it out as far as possible and then watch my genius go to work.


Thats right, a human perpetual motion machine. Correction, an adult human perpetual motion machine. Outer boob swings down and hits its neighbor, thus transferring kinetic energy into the next and repeat repeat repeat. Something about mass,gravity,and kinetic energy blah blah blah. Im more interested in the non stop swing jiggle of some skin melons.

Disclaimer- If you enjoy large breasted men then this should work the same way. I personally do not care what tickles your genitalia, as long as its being tickled. Orgasms are good medicine. Stay healthy people.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> I was going to wait to share my latest idea with the world, but I'm afraid I'll forget it if I do. So here it goes, picture this. A row of quite large breasted women standing topless shoulder to shoulder. Now, bend them over in a perfect 90 degree angle to the floor. Basically nipples facing the floor. Make sure each of them are nice and close to eachother for science. Then grab one of the breasts at the end of the line, swing it out as far as possible and then watch my genius go to work.
> 
> 
> Thats right, a human perpetual motion machine. Correction, an adult human perpetual motion machine. Outer boob swings down and hits its neighbor, thus transferring kinetic energy into the next and repeat repeat repeat. Something about mass,gravity,and kinetic energy blah blah blah. Im more interested in the non stop swing jiggle of some skin melons.
> ...


I've missed you. Now to wash that image outta my head.


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2022)

This years experiment.

These are all reg beans. In this phase I am "Pre Flowering" in order to cull the males.

Viable females will be split into indoor and outdoor sets for further veg and flower.

Front row - 2 Blackberry Wafer
Second row - 3 Space Monkey
Bringing up the rear, from left to right, 1 SL OG and 2 C99.






I am considering closing operations in one of the tents.

I may keep a male plant for natural pollination/seed harvesting for this tents last run before breaking it down.

Mr Green from the web.


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2022)

3 on the left are "Columbian Gold" Don't look very Sativa to me. 3 on the right are Slurricane, Runtz, and Slurty. 
This one is a bastard child that was saved from a painful death outdoors, my son wanted to grow it for grins.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5116164
> 3 on the left are "Columbian Gold" Don't look very Sativa to me. 3 on the right are Slurricane, Runtz, and Slurty.View attachment 5116165
> This one is a bastard child that was saved from a painful death outdoors, my son wanted to grow it for grins.


yeah, it looks like the ones on the right have a lot more sativa genetics than the ones on the left


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 16, 2022)

The large ones are 2 hydro waterfarms and they are Chernobyls. The small coco in front is Chemdawg. 2 one gallon cocos in back right corner are : One Northern lights and one wedding cake.  Heading into week 2 flower.


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 16, 2022)

Yo tnt fam been a minute help your boy out and run this thread up for me with likes https://www.rollitup.org/t/run-this-up-top-shelf-pictures-hyphotonflux-pro-720-4-20-contest.1073368/


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 16, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The large ones are 2 hydro waterfarms and they are Chernobyls. The small coco in front is Chemdawg. 2 one gallon cocos in back right corner are : One Northern lights and one wedding cake.  Heading into week 2 flower. View attachment 5119525


Dang, you're not wasting any time!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2022)

Open pollination table, McCormick Northern Lights #2, 6 females and 4 males.








Northern Lights #2 IBL


Northern Lights #2 IBL 10 Seeds Per Pack Regular Seeds I received Northern Lights #2 directly from Seattle Greg, who is the same gentleman who gave Northern Lights to Nevil back in 1984. The Northern Lights numbering #1 through #11, was from most Afghan, the #1, also called "Purest Indica", to...




agseedco.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5119899
> Open pollination table, McCormick Northern Lights #2, 6 females and 4 males.
> 
> 
> ...


Get to it boys...


----------



## dstroy (Apr 18, 2022)

Everyone’s keeping it nice up in here! I wish I had more time to go through everything I always learn something here.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 18, 2022)

Cackleberry fading out


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2022)

dstroy said:


> Cackleberry fading out
> 
> View attachment 5120693View attachment 5120694


Good to see you! Gorgeous plant


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5119899
> Open pollination table, McCormick Northern Lights #2, 6 females and 4 males.
> 
> 
> ...


If I was in that space I would have to be restrained from super cropping those. They are crying in desperation to be snapped. Poor things.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> If I was in that space I would have to be restrained from super cropping those. They are crying in desperation to be snapped. Poor things.


The males will be dead in another week.


----------



## lokie (Apr 25, 2022)

6 female and 2 male this year.

Space Monkey male


SL OG male



2 SM, 2 C99, 1 Blackberry Wafer fems.

These will veg for another few weeks and 2 will be transplanted to outdoor accommodations.

Truly? I'm here specifically for the gangbang.


1 SM male, 1 SL OG male and 1 Blackberry Wafer fem.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2022)

lokie said:


> 6 female and 2 male this year.
> 
> Space Monkey male
> View attachment 5124320
> ...


Looking ripe. Is that coco your using?


----------



## lokie (Apr 26, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Looking ripe. Is that coco your using?


Not coco.

I use an organic blend of promix and rabbit manure with a few other goodies thrown in for good measure.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

lokie said:


> 6 female and 2 male this year.
> 
> Space Monkey male
> View attachment 5124320
> ...


Are you going to do a mixed table pollination?


----------



## lokie (Apr 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Are you going to do a mixed table pollination?


Yes.

Just those 3 plants in that tent.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

lokie said:


> Yes.
> 
> Just those 3 plants in that tent.


Very nice! I'll be interested in how those turn out. It would be nice if you could mellow out that C99


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2022)

The boys have left the building. Next week I'll toss in some female clones and today I'll pop some more for the next seed run.


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2022)

One of my lights... based on HLG 480 driver and LM561C. The weed was grown by someone else, not me.


----------



## lokie (May 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Very nice! I'll be interested in how those turn out. It would be nice if you could mellow out that C99




Space Monkey doing his thang!


----------



## dstroy (May 4, 2022)

Cackleberry dry


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2022)

dstroy said:


> Cackleberry dry
> 
> View attachment 5128543View attachment 5128544View attachment 5128545View attachment 5128546View attachment 5128547View attachment 5128548


That looks good. Very nice.
I hope mine looks that good.


----------



## dstroy (May 4, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That looks good. Very nice.
> I hope mine looks that good.


thanks friend! I’m sure they will!


----------



## dstroy (May 8, 2022)

Happy Mother’s Day, mothernuggers!


----------



## lokie (May 8, 2022)

SL OG money shot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2022)

My girl is looking frosty!Filling up the screen nicely. It REEKZzzzzz


----------



## lokie (May 17, 2022)

Space Monkey, C99 and Blackberry Wafers.

1st day outside. I'll plant them in the ground on Saturday.


----------



## dstroy (May 17, 2022)

lokie said:


> Space Monkey, C99 and Blackberry Wafers.
> 
> 1st day outside. I'll plant them in the ground on Saturday.
> View attachment 5134959


Such beautiful trees blowing in the wind!


----------



## lokie (May 21, 2022)

I am not a fan of revegging. It is not efficient and new growth goes crazy when the light schedule reverts back from flower.


Space Monkey is not impressed with revegging.

Lots of single and triple leaves as well as crunched and spiral new growth.







Ill not be doing the "preflower" method again. 


edit to add:

I wonder what the responses would be if this was posted in a newbie thread with no explanation and only asked "What's wrong with this?"


----------



## Grandpapy (May 21, 2022)

lokie said:


> I am not a fan of revegging. It is not efficient and new growth goes crazy when the light schedule reverts back from flower.
> 
> 
> Space Monkey is not impressed with revegging.
> ...


You can't fool us, that's the leaf twist of the beloved GG#4.


----------



## Darkoh69 (May 23, 2022)

Tropicanna poison day 43 of flower


----------



## lokie (May 30, 2022)

What does the song pearl necklace by ZZ Top mean?
"She was gettin' bombed and I was gettin' blown away"

Flowering Blackberry Wafer at about 4-5 weeks.


Pollen coats everything in the tent. All fan leaves are dusted yellow.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jun 1, 2022)

lokie said:


> What does the song pearl necklace by ZZ Top mean?
> "She was gettin' bombed and I was gettin' blown away"
> 
> Flowering Blackberry Wafer at about 4-5 weeks.
> ...


The whole tent? What can you get out of 10 billion seeds that you cant get out of 1 billion?


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jun 1, 2022)

Tropicanna poison. 54 days in flower


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2022)

Future nuggs in closet. Slurricane, Runtz, Columbian, and a couple CBD plants.

Well at least it isn't blurple. 3 Columbian gold in back, Slurricane and Runtz in front. Supercropping time.


----------



## lokie (Jun 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Future nuggs in closet. Slurricane, Runtz, Columbian, and a couple CBD plants.View attachment 5144261View attachment 5144262View attachment 5144263
> 
> Well at least it isn't blurple. 3 Columbian gold in back, Slurricane and Runtz in front. Supercropping time.
> 
> View attachment 5144265


What lights? How much headroom to work with?


----------



## lokie (Jun 4, 2022)

Darkoh69 said:


> The whole tent? What can you get out of 10 billion seeds that you cant get out of 1 billion?


Cheap gifts for any occasion.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Future nuggs in closet. Slurricane, Runtz, Columbian, and a couple CBD plants.View attachment 5144261View attachment 5144262View attachment 5144263
> 
> Well at least it isn't blurple. 3 Columbian gold in back, Slurricane and Runtz in front. Supercropping time.
> 
> View attachment 5144265


I'm jelly - in a grow unfriendly state atm & won't risk it.
Pretty girls.


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> What lights? How much headroom to work with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DE HPS running 870W right now. 8' ceiling, so about 4 more feet?


----------



## lokie (Jun 8, 2022)

1/8 Burmese Kush fresh off the press.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2022)

Jar Cured for about a week .


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Jar Cured for about a


What's the strain, love the lighting.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What's the strain, love the lighting.


Thanks. The strain is Chernobyl Slymer .
The Bob bitchin beans company .


----------



## dstroy (Jul 4, 2022)

DinoPartyChucks Space pastry day 49 12/12


Theyre up there fragrance wise. Strong enough to make me queasy so I’m excited. Smells like jarred farts and lemons or berries.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jul 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> SL OG money shot.
> I know it's an older post but I just found this thread. Is that Steve Lemme OG? I haven't seen anyone else run that strain before if it is. Thanks
> View attachment 5130536
> 
> View attachment 5130544


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2022)

dstroy said:


> DinoPartyChucks Space pastry day 49 12/12
> View attachment 5158745View attachment 5158746View attachment 5158747View attachment 5158748
> 
> Theyre up there fragrance wise. Strong enough to make me queasy so I’m excited. Smells like jarred farts and lemons or berries.


Ahh, looks great, tell Dino Party I said hello!


----------



## dstroy (Jul 5, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh, looks great, tell Dino Party I said hello!


I will!


----------



## dstroy (Jul 16, 2022)

Space pastry tester nuggets


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

Northern Lights #2, from AGSeedCo
F2 regulars


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jul 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5164957
> Northern Lights #2, from AGSeedCo
> F2 regulars


So we finally get to see what 10 billion seeds looks like. Ive now lived. Nice work I like your style


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2022)

New bloom spike on my orchid


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5174386
> New bloom spike on my orchid


About a pound.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> About a pound.


It's possible did you see it's a bifurcated bloom spike.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's possible did you see it's a bifurcated bloom spike.


It's sexual preferences are none of my business.


----------



## lokie (Aug 6, 2022)

Left to right: 
1) Space Monkey - thin leaf pheno with most fan leaves being only 3 finger leaves.
2) Space Monkey - medium leaf pheno with some 3 finger leaves.
3) C99
4) Blackberry Wafer




I never planted then in the ground.

Hummingbirds, blue birds and yellow finches land on the posts and cages.
It's fun to watch them land and look around. Until they shit. 

Oh well a little more fertilizer will help. 
I just have to remember when trimming to sort these buds out as gifts. lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

lokie said:


> Left to right:
> 1) Space Monkey - thin leaf pheno with most fan leaves being only 3 finger leaves.
> 2) Space Monkey - medium leaf pheno with some 3 finger leaves.
> 3) C99
> ...


Lookin good


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

lokie said:


> Left to right:
> 1) Space Monkey - thin leaf pheno with most fan leaves being only 3 finger leaves.
> 2) Space Monkey - medium leaf pheno with some 3 finger leaves.
> 3) C99
> ...


Instead of a scare crow ive got a scare cluas.. not sure if its working but i have no bird shit on them


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2022)

lokie said:


> Left to right:
> 1) Space Monkey - thin leaf pheno with most fan leaves being only 3 finger leaves.
> 2) Space Monkey - medium leaf pheno with some 3 finger leaves.
> 3) C99
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Aug 9, 2022)

Love you guys....Hope all of you are having a great season so far, and making lots of sexual advances towards strangers and the person in the mirror. Ive been working hard. I finally found a purpose for my life's work. It all started many months back. I was watching a lady breast feed her child from a distance. As I was up on the roof peering into the second story window. I noticed another nino walk in with a Caprison for his mom to open. I thought for sure this was going to be a moment of bare nipple, and possibly a jiggle from pushing the straw into the ice cold juice pack. Instead and unfortunately, she took the juice from said nino and stabbed the little yellow straw like an arrow straight into the bottom.......... I was intrigued, aroused, and confused all at the same damn time. Yes, I was upset she didn't remove the baby from her tete, but I also realized my life's work shortly after. Minutes later the boy comes back into the room and sets his little foil pack of juicy goodness on the floor and walks out. SUDDENLY!!!! the mom stands up and tosses said Nino into the bed.......and .....and .....and, there they were, like two trophy bass out of my other neighbors private pond wet and wiggling. Two lovely lactating fun bags. It brought a tear to my sausage watching her clean that juice as fast as she could topless. After I came too from falling off the second story roof, I realized my life's work. Sadly I forgot exactly what it was and thats where I've been. Trying to figure it out. However, I do have a juice pack, 3 nipples, and a stick figure with giant breasts drawn on my garage chalk board. So I do feel like I'm getting somewhere. Einstein didn't build the Hoover Dam overnight people. Just remember patience, and keeping your sexual organs stimulated for me. Ive obviously got the rest under control. Clearly.

Namaste friends


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2022)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Love you guys....Hope all of you are having a great season so far, and making lots of sexual advances towards strangers and the person in the mirror. Ive been working hard. I finally found a purpose for my life's work. It all started many months back. I was watching a lady breast feed her child from a distance. As I was up on the roof peering into the second story window. I noticed another nino walk in with a Caprison for his mom to open. I thought for sure this was going to be a moment of bare nipple, and possibly a jiggle from pushing the straw into the ice cold juice pack. Instead and unfortunately, she took the juice from said nino and stabbed the little yellow straw like an arrow straight into the bottom.......... I was intrigued, aroused, and confused all at the same damn time. Yes, I was upset she didn't remove the baby from her tete, but I also realized my life's work shortly after. Minutes later the boy comes back into the room and sets his little foil pack of juicy goodness on the floor and walks out. SUDDENLY!!!! the mom stands up and tosses said Nino into the bed.......and .....and .....and, there they were, like two trophy bass out of my other neighbors private pond wet and wiggling. Two lovely lactating fun bags. It brought a tear to my sausage watching her clean that juice as fast as she could topless. After I came too from falling off the second story roof, I realized my life's work. Sadly I forgot exactly what it was and thats where I've been. Trying to figure it out. However, I do have a juice pack, 3 nipples, and a stick figure with giant breasts drawn on my garage chalk board. So I do feel like I'm getting somewhere. Einstein didn't build the Hoover Dam overnight people. Just remember patience, and keeping your sexual organs stimulated for me. Ive obviously got the rest under control. Clearly.
> 
> Namaste friends


LOL missed you


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 11, 2022)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Love you guys....Hope all of you are having a great season so far, and making lots of sexual advances towards strangers and the person in the mirror. Ive been working hard. I finally found a purpose for my life's work. It all started many months back. I was watching a lady breast feed her child from a distance. As I was up on the roof peering into the second story window. I noticed another nino walk in with a Caprison for his mom to open. I thought for sure this was going to be a moment of bare nipple, and possibly a jiggle from pushing the straw into the ice cold juice pack. Instead and unfortunately, she took the juice from said nino and stabbed the little yellow straw like an arrow straight into the bottom.......... I was intrigued, aroused, and confused all at the same damn time. Yes, I was upset she didn't remove the baby from her tete, but I also realized my life's work shortly after. Minutes later the boy comes back into the room and sets his little foil pack of juicy goodness on the floor and walks out. SUDDENLY!!!! the mom stands up and tosses said Nino into the bed.......and .....and .....and, there they were, like two trophy bass out of my other neighbors private pond wet and wiggling. Two lovely lactating fun bags. It brought a tear to my sausage watching her clean that juice as fast as she could topless. After I came too from falling off the second story roof, I realized my life's work. Sadly I forgot exactly what it was and thats where I've been. Trying to figure it out. However, I do have a juice pack, 3 nipples, and a stick figure with giant breasts drawn on my garage chalk board. So I do feel like I'm getting somewhere. Einstein didn't build the Hoover Dam overnight people. Just remember patience, and keeping your sexual organs stimulated for me. Ive obviously got the rest under control. Clearly.
> 
> Namaste friends


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2022)

The ‘Daisy Dill’ is getting composted very soon. 


She was beast in her day.


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 13, 2022)

@raratt you convinced me to share some photos of the Meltdown from seeds of our own @BobBitchen .


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 16, 2022)

Strawberry cough 




Purple punch , sure hope it has time to finish .


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 19, 2022)

got really good closeup pics yesterday. I sure hope they’re still standing after the storm that just came through .


----------



## Darkoh69 (Sep 22, 2022)

“You can’t be a friendly neighbourhood spider-man if there is no spider friendly neighbourhood grower”


----------



## JustRolling (Sep 22, 2022)

First day of fall and getting frosty . Pictures don’t do them justice .


----------



## lokie (Oct 23, 2022)

Outdoor Update.

Harvest was ample, even though there were challenges throughout the season.

This season saw multiple stalk and limbs break and/or split as well as atmospheric, insect, bud rot and nutrient issues too.

No pics taken at harvest.

Dry stored weight results:

Blackberry Wafer - 7oz
Health looking plant all season.

C99 - 11oz
Healthy looking most of the season. The last month I had concerns as the sugar leafs died off fast, leaving the plant looking blighted.
Several limbs were wind whipped and broken, as well as 1 limb split at the stalk. These limbs were cut in the middle of flower.
The sacrificed limbs may have made the difference of a 1 pound harvest.

Space Monkey A - 6oz
Healthy most of the season, it started yellowing early in the flower stage. 

Space Monkey B - 12oz
Wind whipped 3 days after being placed outside. The stalk split right down the middle.
Masking tape and zip ties held it together for the duration of the season.
It grew healthy, but also yellowed early. 1 unique thing was at the split in the stalk a limb sprouted.
This limb was always healthy. It was healthy and vibrant at harvest, while the rest of the plant showed it's stressed age.


2.25 pounds of fresh bud will keep my coffers filled this year. 

All shake has been designated for bubble hash. 
Root balls, stalks, limbs and twigs will be distributed across the lawn.


I'll have a few months off before I'll start a new crop.

The biggest thing I need to work on now is drying/curing.
Controlling the humidity will add to the "Bag appeal" of the final product.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 23, 2022)

lokie said:


> Outdoor Update.
> 
> Harvest was ample, even though there were challenges throughout the season.
> 
> ...


Sharing is caring ……. ohh wait you said curing …….awkward.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 23, 2022)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Love you guys....Hope all of you are having a great season so far, and making lots of sexual advances towards strangers and the person in the mirror. Ive been working hard. I finally found a purpose for my life's work. It all started many months back. I was watching a lady breast feed her child from a distance. As I was up on the roof peering into the second story window. I noticed another nino walk in with a Caprison for his mom to open. I thought for sure this was going to be a moment of bare nipple, and possibly a jiggle from pushing the straw into the ice cold juice pack. Instead and unfortunately, she took the juice from said nino and stabbed the little yellow straw like an arrow straight into the bottom.......... I was intrigued, aroused, and confused all at the same damn time. Yes, I was upset she didn't remove the baby from her tete, but I also realized my life's work shortly after. Minutes later the boy comes back into the room and sets his little foil pack of juicy goodness on the floor and walks out. SUDDENLY!!!! the mom stands up and tosses said Nino into the bed.......and .....and .....and, there they were, like two trophy bass out of my other neighbors private pond wet and wiggling. Two lovely lactating fun bags. It brought a tear to my sausage watching her clean that juice as fast as she could topless. After I came too from falling off the second story roof, I realized my life's work. Sadly I forgot exactly what it was and thats where I've been. Trying to figure it out. However, I do have a juice pack, 3 nipples, and a stick figure with giant breasts drawn on my garage chalk board. So I do feel like I'm getting somewhere. Einstein didn't build the Hoover Dam overnight people. Just remember patience, and keeping your sexual organs stimulated for me. Ive obviously got the rest under control. Clearly.
> 
> Namaste friends


Love and miss you bro.. dont be a stranger..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2022)

My brother had his outdoor plant stolen Monday night. He only shared one pic and it looked awful, nowhere being done. I hope it had mold and bugs too.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 26, 2022)

Ripper's deserve a special place in hell. To lose a plant to them this late in the season really sucks. He better get ready for next year, they'll probably be back to check his area again.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Ripper's deserve a special place in hell. To lose a plant to them this late in the season really sucks. He better get ready for next year, they'll probably be back to check his area again.


these are pretty good alarms. about 8 minutes in they use a glitter bomb...setting two or three of these up on the same wire would cover someone with glitter pretty well, make it easy to see which one of the neighbors kids you need to have a chat with...


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> these are pretty good alarms. about 8 minutes in they use a glitter bomb...setting two or three of these up on the same wire would cover someone with glitter pretty well, make it easy to see which one of the neighbors kids you need to have a chat with...


They work really well loaded with specialized rounds for extra boom or pepper spray depending on how serious you want to take things. Or so I've heard. These do a great job with nuisance bears or whatever. 








12 Gauge Shell Crackers - Margo Supplies - Scare Cartridges


The 12 Gauge Shell Crackers scare birds, bears, and other wildlife away from the control area by causing an immediate fear reaction.




www.margosupplies.com




It helps to put them under a little cover to keep rain off them if they're going to be left outside.I use motion sensors around the property to let me know when someone or something is around and security cameras to check it out without having to go outside. The marking idea of the glitter bomb is nice for kids, try explaining that to your parents lol. Last year was my first outdoor grow and I slept next to the plants on the ground for the last two weeks because I was worried about them. This year I upgraded the security stuff and haven't worried about them at all. It was worth the little bit of money for the peace of mind. If mine got ripped, the next year would involve punji staked pits and holes being dug on the back side of the property.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Ripper's deserve a special place in hell. To lose a plant to them this late in the season really sucks. He better get ready for next year, they'll probably be back to check his area again.


It was in his yard. This pic was a week before. I think the thief did him a favour


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was in his yard. This pic was a week before. I think the thief did him a favour
> 
> View attachment 5218222


is that weed? or a spider mite breeding center?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that weed? or a spider mite breeding center?


Could be. He said it was frost when it dropped below freezing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Could be. He said it was frost when it dropped below freezing.


i've never seen frost make a few thousand little white spots....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was in his yard. This pic was a week before. I think the thief did him a favour
> 
> View attachment 5218222


I hope the thief smokes it


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Could be. He said it was frost when it dropped below freezing.


I'm going with PM and mites.


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2022)

All trimmings from this harvest were donated to my Grandson. 
He has started to turn it into Bubble Hash.

He stopped by to share his first experiments with us.

This is his first adventure into making hash.

The names were made up as he went along.

I gave him a large trash bag FULL of Space Monkey, C99 and Blackberry Wafer trim. All mixed in the 1 bag.

More than just trim, knowing that bubble hash was the goal, I left more than a few smaller buds in the mix.
The trim was not weighed, however keep in mind I stored more than 2LB of bud.


----------



## lokie (Dec 30, 2022)

lokie said:


> Outdoor Update.
> 
> Harvest was ample, even though there were challenges throughout the season.
> 
> ...





_Space Monkey B - 12oz
Wind whipped 3 days after being placed outside. The stalk split right down the middle.
Masking tape and zip ties held it together for the duration of the season.
It grew healthy, but also yellowed early. 1 unique thing was at the split in the stalk a limb sprouted.
This limb was always healthy. It was healthy and vibrant at harvest, while the rest of the plant showed it's stressed age._

Added pics of evidence. Life wants to survive.

This is the skeleton of said Space Monkey B.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2022)

lokie said:


> _Space Monkey B - 12oz
> Wind whipped 3 days after being placed outside. The stalk split right down the middle.
> Masking tape and zip ties held it together for the duration of the season.
> It grew healthy, but also yellowed early. 1 unique thing was at the split in the stalk a limb sprouted.
> ...


So you're saying the healthiest part of your dead plant was it's dick?


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> So you're saying the healthiest part of your dead plant was it's dick?


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 30, 2022)

I was going through my old journals and came acrossed this old memery.. lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I was going through my old journals and came acrossed this old memery.. lolView attachment 5243315


Snake?


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2022)

There wolf...


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Snake?


Yeah.. he was mousing or eating toads.. its a hog nose.. if you look at its head they flatten out kind of like a cobra.. im sure some of you guys have seen them.. some people call the puff atters but they are not..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> There wolf...


?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah.. he was mousing or eating toads.. its a hog nose.. if you look at its head they flatten out kind of like a cobra.. im sure some of you guys have seen them.. some people call the puff atters but they are not..


I saw that. Never seen that one before.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> ?


Where......


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Where......


Wow im fucking slow today.. lmao+!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I saw that. Never seen that one before.
> View attachment 5243320


No man..they keep the pest down..


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> No man..they keep the pest down..


Not here lol

Actually in 12 years I've only seen maybe 2 snakes.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Not here lol
> 
> Actually in 12 years I've only seen maybe 2 snakes.


Yeah i havent seen one since i took this pic and chased it out..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> There wolf...


----------

